# The LTTTC thread for everyone.



## readyformore

Is anyone here that has been ttc for 12 months or more, interested in participating in a ltttc thread?

It seems like there are several women here that have been ttc for a long time. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:argh:


----------



## SWLondonMum

readyformore said:


> Is anyone here that has been ttc for 12 months or more, interested in participating in a ltttc thread?
> 
> It seems like there are several women here that have been ttc for a long time. :cry:

I'm not on here that regularly - depends on my mood :wacko: but I think it's a good idea. I seem to be on here the most now (left 2WW when I realised I wasn;t getting anywhere :cry:) but also look at LTTTC forum ( as well as a few others that are relevant (After a loss and Assisted conception) and there is obviously a different issue when you are older and TTC for a long time. 
I've been TTC #2 for nearly 18mths (including a m/c nearly a year ago) and if you set it up I will keep an eye out for it :hugs:
I think it would be particularly useful to help women know when to see their GPs and what to expect/ask for as after 35 it is possible to get checked sooner (my GP said 6mths)if you are having problems TTC but it seems to vary enormously as does the plan of investigation/treatment. Even a friend of mine who is also 39 and had actually been TTC for less time was seen much faster - and that's in the same NHS trust/borough.
One day I will set up my TTC Over 35/LTTTC/After a loss/Secondary Infertility/Assisted conception/Endo/After conceiving #1 while NTNP thread (with a membership of 1:winkwink:)


----------



## crystal443

I will ready:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I think a thread is a good idea ready.


----------



## Jennifer01

I have been staying away for awhile (a combo of ttc madness and a thread pissing me off :shrug: ) but I would totally fit in here. AF got me today, a day early (how very sweet) and I'm kind of in limbo as far as treatment goes...somewhat of my own doing. Being ltttc and over 35 is the double whammy, it would be nice to be in a thread where we are all dealing with both factors.


----------



## readyformore

Oh great! 

I'm glad so many have responded so quickly! :kiss:

How about we use this thread to support each other. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

As long as it's friendly to everyone, no matter how many you are LTTTC...I am good.:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> As long as it's friendly to everyone, no matter how many you are LTTTC...I am good.:thumbup::winkwink:

How many?


----------



## dachsundmom

As many as you desire...be it LTTTC #1 or LTTTC a litter.:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Well, I'm shooting for a litter! :haha:

I will edit the title so those that are ltttc #1 aren't surprised when they open the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Does anyone know how to edit the title? :blush:


----------



## crystal443

a litter:haha::haha: and no idea how to edit the title:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

I figured it out. :happydance:

Does the new title make sense? 

I was going to say "Ltttc thread for those ttc #1-#20". I was thinking of the Duggars. :haha:

Or "Ltttc thread, regardless of family size".

Which one sounds best?


----------



## crystal443

Yep makes total sense:thumbup: Glad we have a place to go..thanks Ready:)


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate to be difficult, but I think infertility should be kept out of the title...there are other reasons for LTTTC and everyone should be comfortable.:blush:


----------



## readyformore

"LTTTC thread for familes of all sizes?"

Or how about, "Ltttc thread for everyone?"


----------



## crystal443

True Dmom..I always class the two together because of myself but not all women have fertility issues that are LTTC. I like "LTTC thread for everyone"


----------



## Natsby

I´m in! It has been two and a bit years...where is my darn gorn Baby??! We have a lot of storks round here and I have been known to shout that at them out the car window, lazy swines!!
Yup good thread idea, hope we can all leave it soon, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: The thread title is perfect!


----------



## Desperado167

It's nearly six years for me and ten losses,:cry: and I only feel comfortable on the ttc over 35 forum Were all my lovely ladies are ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :hugs:

I like this idea, and that it's only for +12 months ladies, I find it tough lately when newbies join and get BFPs really quickly, and then hang around advising the rest of us :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie :hugs:
> 
> I like this idea, and that it's only for +12 months ladies, I find it tough lately when newbies join and get BFPs really quickly, and then hang around advising the rest of us :growlmad:

Yea wtf ,me too ,:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::nope::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I'm in :thumbup: I'm over a 'year old' too, surely that means that a BFP must be coming up for one of us soon :shrug: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I'm in :thumbup: I'm over a 'year old' too, surely that means that a BFP must be coming up for one of us soon :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sure does and I mean it wen I say it that I will be as Hsppy for you ladies as I would be for myself to get a Xmas bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs:
> 
> I like this idea, and that it's only for +12 months ladies, I find it tough lately when newbies join and get BFPs really quickly, and then hang around advising the rest of us :growlmad:
> 
> Yea wtf ,me too ,:growlmad:Click to expand...

Yep, that's why I wanted this thread.
I needed a place where I could go to and not worry about a bfp from someone that has been ttc for a few cycles. :blush: Anyone from here that gets a bfp, I will celebrate with them. Yep, that makes me sound horrible. :dohh:

I tried to hang out in ltttc, but it's not the same as here. :hugs:

Natsby, I'm picturing you yelling at those storks! That's just great! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

LTTTC is not the most conducive place, if you're not LTTTC#1...the AC forum tends to run the same way.

Frankly, both scenarios suck, so I hate to differentiate between the two...#1 or #20 (Duggars aside).:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> LTTTC is not the most conducive place, if you're not LTTTC#1...the AC forum tends to run the same way.
> 
> Frankly, both scenarios suck, so I hate to differentiate between the two...#1 or #20 (Duggars aside).:haha::haha::haha:

:thumbup: I agree.

They don't like me too much in lttt. I have too many kids and therefore, I am not 'entitled to be upset' about ltttc. :growlmad:
AC was slightly better. I didn't get many responses, but at least they weren't rude to me.


----------



## NorthStar

For me when I have cruised LTTC there are also a lot of really young women on there, so I think this is a good home for this thread.

And ready ITA, it's incredibly frustrating when someone gets a BFP in record time ](*,) and then patronises the rest of us, and if that makes me a bad person for saying it, then so be it :shrug:


----------



## Natsby

I´m happy to be somewhere where I don´t have to watch what I say to not scare new ttcers too. When someone joins and says hi I don´t want to mention how long I´ve been here or the losses because I don´t want them to get frightened. I think it is better to be ignorant to how hard it can be, less stressful.
Oh Despie how do you cope with so many losses. DO they know why it happens? (sorry I´m sure you have been through all this before but I don´t think I know.)


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs:
> 
> I like this idea, and that it's only for +12 months ladies, I find it tough lately when newbies join and get BFPs really quickly, and then hang around advising the rest of us :growlmad:
> 
> Yea wtf ,me too ,:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that's why I wanted this thread.
> I needed a place where I could go to and not worry about a bfp from someone that has been ttc for a few cycles. :blush: Anyone from here that gets a bfp, I will celebrate with them. Yep, that makes me sound horrible. :dohh:Click to expand...

Ready, never horrible :hugs: just honest. Great thread, thank you :flower:....x


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies when you say everyone is that regardless of how they are trying to conceive be it assisted or Au natrel?? xx

lou


----------



## dachsundmom

loopylew2 said:


> Hi ladies when you say everyone is that regardless of how they are trying to conceive be it assisted or Au natrel?? xx
> 
> lou

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Nats ,for my losses there really is no conclusive answer,I have had every scan and test and so has dh :shrug: ,last year they said I had sticky blood syndrome but the heparin they gave me didn't work ,if I get pregnant again they are gonna give me progesterone and heparin ,ATM I will try anything ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

For sure, AC or natural, or a mixture of both :flower:

Right now I'm still natural, but only because I'm awaiting a referral for AC.


----------



## Desperado167

loopylew2 said:


> Hi ladies when you say everyone is that regardless of how they are trying to conceive be it assisted or Au natrel?? xx
> 
> lou

 Hi Hun and welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Then i hope you dont mind if i join you, have been on a number of different threads but really dont feel like i belong to them.. I am 41 soon to be 42 dec 15. I have 2 lovely monsters 19 and 14 and would really like another 2. The longer this takes and having diminished Ovarian Reserve are making it seem highly unlikely.. Anyway Hi to all...

Lou


----------



## Desperado167

loopylew2 said:


> Then i hope you dont mind if i join you, have been on a number of different threads but really dont feel like i belong to them.. I am 41 soon to be 42 dec 15. I have 2 lovely monsters 19 and 14 and would really like another 2. The longer this takes and having diminished Ovarian Reserve are making it seem highly unlikely.. Anyway Hi to all...
> 
> Lou

U def belong with us lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Welcome :flower: you've been on the COCK thread right?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Welcome :flower: you've been on the COCK thread right?:haha:

O god, everyone's been on the coq :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

The COCK is failing me.:cry::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> The COCK is failing me.:cry::haha:

I am missing the coq today :cry:Oh still at work :cry::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I might buy new COCK.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I might buy new COCK.:haha:

Aw new coq would be amazing, mine is old and dried up :haha::think I left the lid of it for too long ,:haha::cry:


----------



## NorthStar

*snigger*

I'll have to resurrect that thread :haha:


----------



## loopylew2

You ladies are too hilarious.... thank you very much for such a warm welcome... and yes i am still having large amounts of Cock every morning without fail....

lou


----------



## Desperado167

loopylew2 said:


> You ladies are too hilarious.... thank you very much for such a warm welcome... and yes i am still having large amounts of Cock every morning without fail....
> 
> lou

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Hi Lou!

Yes, you are in the right place.

Many of us have done, or are doing AC. Some choose not to. It's ok either way.

I did a femara/IUI cycle in September. Currently, I'm au naturale.

I have never been on the COCK thread. :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

COCK is good ready.

None of us have even grown a beard, yet.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Hi Lou!
> 
> Yes, you are in the right place.
> 
> Many of us have done, or are doing AC. Some choose not to. It's ok either way.
> 
> I did a femara/IUI cycle in September. Currently, I'm au naturale.
> 
> I have never been on the COCK thread. :blush:

O ready u are in for a good laugh ,:haha:


----------



## loopylew2

you should go visit, it has loads of info and fab ladies.... talking of info ladies as anyone taken or is taking DHEA??..


----------



## dachsundmom

I need to buy new COCK; a girl needs a change, every now and then.:haha:

I have never tried DHEA bc I think it can have an estrogenic affect and I didn't want that with some of the drugs I have used. But, please do not quote me.


----------



## NorthStar

I think LL is on it, you could ask her?


----------



## Sus09

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: The Coq humour is back!
My oh asked me if I have seen changes since he is taking Coq and now Maca, I am sure he is using the free ruler that came with it :haha::haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies:hi::hi: I miss so much on these threads because of this stupid time difference:growlmad: So I'll start with how long we've been TTC for #3...its been since DS was born and he'll be 14 in January:wacko: not even a hint of a BFP in all that time and I've had regular cycles all that time:cry:

Not sure who asked about DHEA but I take it..LL doesn't she takes something different I think its DHA. Anyway, it helps stimulate the adrenal glands to produce more estrogen. I take 75mg a day of DHEA 

I take COCK too:haha::haha:I think this is going to be the biggest help to me as far as egg quality goes, DHEA is used in IVF to help produce more eggs and COQ10 is used to help with the quality. I was also put on iron to not only help with healthy blood counts but it also help even out estrogen:shrug:Not sure on this one I agreed to take it only because it wouldn't hurt:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, how much FE do you take? I take 30mg.


----------



## crystal443

I have no idea..I just read the entire bottle and it doesn't say how much is in each tablet..she just told me to take 1 per day:shrug: bit strange:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I have no idea..I just read the entire bottle and it doesn't say how much is in each tablet..she just told me to take 1 per day:shrug: bit strange:wacko:

:nope:


----------



## crystal443

I'll ask at my next appointment:thumbup: I bought the bottle at the vitamin section of the grocery store so thankfully its a brand I trust:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

:cry:

Oh this is so sad. All you guys ttc for years, and all the babies that have been lost.

How can you listen to people like me that complain about ttc for months, instead of years.

I couldn't do it. You're all gems. :cry:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi all!
I am ttc #2, I have one teenager from a (terrible) ex. Oh and I have been together 10 years and married for 2. We have been trying for 2 years and 4 months and ntnp for about 2.5 years before that. I have had very basic testing (ultrasound, oh SA, some bloods)-all clear so far-and have had 1 appt with Fs. I HATE the clinic and am currently waiting for referral to a different doctor. It is taking forever!!! I am currently taking pre natal vit, pharmagaba(stress) and estrosmart plus. I also do caster oil wraps as per my naturopath.
So...hi!:flower:


----------



## readyformore

Hi Jennifer, I've been wondering where you were at. :flower:

I haven't seen you post much lately.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Hi Jennifer, I've been wondering where you were at. :flower:
> 
> I haven't seen you post much lately.


Hey Ready, and everyone! I'm kind of in and out (insert ttc joke here). 
I think I recently started coming to terms with the fact that this isn't just taking a bit longer, we are actually having to deal with infertility! And when that happens I bury my head in the sand for a while, and act like I don't care (so there goes the old "if you stop trying, it will happen" bs!!) I find I need some space from ttc here and there or I'll go nuts! Speaking of...I still haven't received a call from the doc office I am supposed to go to, it's been over a month and not even a date yet, we are talking about a ob/gyn here, not an FS! My doc suggested he may put me on clomid even though I ovulate regularly...is anyone else doing this? Would the purpose be a better egg quality wise?


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jennifer, I've been wondering where you were at. :flower:
> 
> I haven't seen you post much lately.
> 
> 
> Hey Ready, and everyone! I'm kind of in and out (insert ttc joke here).
> I think I recently started coming to terms with the fact that this isn't just taking a bit longer, we are actually having to deal with infertility! And when that happens I bury my head in the sand for a while, and act like I don't care (so there goes the old "if you stop trying, it will happen" bs!!) I find I need some space from ttc here and there or I'll go nuts! Speaking of...I still haven't received a call from the doc office I am supposed to go to, it's been over a month and not even a date yet, we are talking about a ob/gyn here, not an FS! My doc suggested he may put me on clomid even though I ovulate regularly...is anyone else doing this? Would the purpose be a better egg quality wise?Click to expand...


I also ovulate every month. My RE has put me on clomid and later femara for unexplained infertility.

I do believe the idea is to have a better developed follicle. This will in turn produce a better quality corpus luteum and therefore a higher progesterone level.

I have always thought that it didn't make much sense to make me ovulate when I do without fail, but I gave it a go anyway.:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Jennifer:hi::hi: I was on CLomid with DD and DS and it worked great both times:thumbup: I then took it a few years ago for 6 cycles and it did nothing:wacko: I ovulate on my own as well:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jennifer, I've been wondering where you were at. :flower:
> 
> I haven't seen you post much lately.
> 
> 
> Hey Ready, and everyone! I'm kind of in and out (insert ttc joke here).
> I think I recently started coming to terms with the fact that this isn't just taking a bit longer, we are actually having to deal with infertility! And when that happens I bury my head in the sand for a while, and act like I don't care (so there goes the old "if you stop trying, it will happen" bs!!) I find I need some space from ttc here and there or I'll go nuts! Speaking of...I still haven't received a call from the doc office I am supposed to go to, it's been over a month and not even a date yet, we are talking about a ob/gyn here, not an FS! My doc suggested he may put me on clomid even though I ovulate regularly...is anyone else doing this? Would the purpose be a better egg quality wise?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also ovulate every month. My RE has put me on clomid and later femara for unexplained infertility.
> 
> I do believe the idea is to have a better developed follicle. This will in turn produce a better quality corpus luteum and therefore a higher progesterone level.
> 
> I have always thought that it didn't make much sense to make me ovulate when I do without fail, but I gave it a go anyway.:flower:Click to expand...


Well I'll have to see what happens I guess...I would like to give something (anything??) a try at this point. I would love get checked for endo-I feel like I have a lot of symptoms but the FS I saw kind of brushed it off bc my periods are fairly regular (lengthwise I mean):shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Hi Jennifer:hi::hi: I was on CLomid with DD and DS and it worked great both times:thumbup: I then took it a few years ago for 6 cycles and it did nothing:wacko: I ovulate on my own as well:shrug:[/
> 
> Thanks Crystal, I'm trying to go into my appointment with an idea of what I might be getting into! That's great it worked 2 times for you!!! I hope if I get it it may work for me once:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

It's worth a shot! Would you do IUI with it? I've always done IUI with my meds. I need lots of monitoring throughout my cycle with clomid/femara, so I figured I may as well do IUI. 

I hear ya about wanting to do something (anything). 
Right now, I'm trying patience. :coffee:

It's not really working for me. :haha:


----------



## Milty

Ready: Thanks for starting this thread! I like it! good idea...

As for me I'm a dugger wanna be...I really don't know how to count myself as TTC...I learned a long time ago not to obsess about it and what will be will be...

That being said I've been off BC for 15 years and have 1 son who is 8

About 11 years ago I went through all kinds of Fertility test that I couldn't tell you much about because I pretty much zone out when I'm at the docs...I know I've had the full work up at the time and DH and I are Perfect

I have done a few more test recently and I'm still Perfect which was really good to know :winkwink:

The good news is I pretty much like sex so TTC is not a hassle :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Oh and after reading all the post....

I peeked at the cock thread :blush:and ran away...

I take DHA and like it...

I also think all you guys are awsome:happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I have done a few more test recently and I'm still Perfect which was really good to know :winkwink:
> 
> The good news is I pretty much like sex so TTC is not a hassle :winkwink:

:haha:
This is me too. 
Even the sex part. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty...:haha::haha::haha::haha:

We'll wear you down, lol.


----------



## Jennifer01

You know, I am seeing the danger of your sex life becoming planned instead of spontaneous...however, we have ntnp and it didn't work either *sigh*
I've heard lots of COCK buzz:haha: and I think I'll talk to my naturopath about it, as I have decided to put my faith in alternative treatment until a doctors appt becomes available.
Ready, IUI is as far as we would go. I'm not prepared for how invasive IVF is (nothing against it, I am just terrified of procedures on my downstairs parts:haha:). I am hoping hoping hoping that we can still go au natural though, and only because of my doctor/clinic/hospital phobia:blush: yes very mature, I know!!


----------



## dachsundmom

My sex life is planned.:blush: DH gets his "schedule" during AF.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

I don't plan my sex life anymore..we just have sex when we want and around O time we make sure we hit it at the right time :) No stress:thumbup:

IVF is invasive no doubt about it:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> My sex life is planned.:blush: DH gets his "schedule" during AF.:haha:

I tell DH when cd1 is and he figures out when its a free for all:wacko: I guess if we're TTC we all plan it in some way:haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

That's just it Crystal, how can you not? There's no way I could skip the deed when I know it's O time, and no doubt we do it wayyyyyyyyyy more then compared to any other time of the month! I am thinking about softcups this month-I bought them months ago but was too terrified it would get stuck:wacko:
Anyone using them? Good or bad? Should I even bother?


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> My sex life is planned.:blush: DH gets his "schedule" during AF.:haha:

my sex life is planned too!

I plan on doing it all the time :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Jennifer01 said:


> That's just it Crystal, how can you not? There's no way I could skip the deed when I know it's O time, and no doubt we do it wayyyyyyyyyy more then compared to any other time of the month! I am thinking about softcups this month-I bought them months ago but was too terrified it would get stuck:wacko:
> Anyone using them? Good or bad? Should I even bother?

I like them...I use them for both AF and TTC...however, lately i've been parnoid that they are blocking the sperm from getting in instead of helping them get there...


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> That's just it Crystal, how can you not? There's no way I could skip the deed when I know it's O time, and no doubt we do it wayyyyyyyyyy more then compared to any other time of the month! I am thinking about softcups this month-I bought them months ago but was too terrified it would get stuck:wacko:
> Anyone using them? Good or bad? Should I even bother?
> 
> I like them...I use them for both AF and TTC...however, lately i've been parnoid that they are blocking the sperm from getting in instead of helping them get there...Click to expand...


Yikes! That is concerning! I told oh if we use them he is going to have to help me...when I described what I need him to do the look on his face was priceless:haha: 
Has anyone read the book "Making Babies"? I ask because they recommend a baking soda douche an hour before ttc if you suspect acidic cm. Anyone done this? I want to try it but just wondering has anyone else?


----------



## Milty

I think I heard of that a long time ago...something about it makes you more likely to have a boy or something...


----------



## NorthStar

I use baking soda to clean my oven and clear my bath plughole, there is no way in hell it's going up my vayjay :wacko:

Soft cups yeah I think we've all tried them, I disliked them, I can feel the hard rubber ring when I'm sitting down a bit, and they are overall a bit icky. 

If you are using them with PreSeed then the PS needs to be at body temperature to avoid stunning the sperm with cold (it was a dairy farmer who told me this from inseminating cows, and I choose to believe it, makes biological sense to me)


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I use baking soda to clean my oven and clear my bath plughole, there is no way in hell it's going up my vayjay :wacko:
> 
> Soft cups yeah I think we've all tried them, I disliked them, I can feel the hard rubber ring when I'm sitting down a bit, and they are overall a bit icky.
> 
> If you are using them with PreSeed then the PS needs to be at body temperature to avoid stunning the sperm with cold (it was a dairy farmer who told me this from inseminating cows, and I choose to believe it, makes biological sense to me)

:haha::haha:On the baking soda ,on the Softcups I love them :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: different strokes for different folks:haha:

Am pretty sure that putting baking soda in the vayjay is not going to end well...


----------



## readyformore

I've never tried baking soda in the vag. Doesn't sound appealing to me, but it's worth a shot if you're willing.

I've never done softcups either. I figure it has to be similar to a diaphram, and I've used those. They've never gotten stuck, so I wouldn't be worried about that too much.

My RE recommends laying still for about 20 minutes after IUI, so that's what I do instead of a softcup.


----------



## dachsundmom

Softcups are the devil's spawn.:cry::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

The whole "baking soda douche" idea was supposed to be for neutralizing acidic ph that attacks sperm...no idea if it works that way or not, I have read a bit about symptoms of acidic cm but I will spare you the details:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennifer01 said:


> The whole "baking soda douche" idea was supposed to be for neutralizing acidic ph that attacks sperm...no idea if it works that way or not, I have read a bit about symptoms of acidic cm but I will spare you the details:blush:

No, we like details.:haha: But, couldn't you also potentially fulsh out any fertile CM you might have? And I cannot stomach the idea of my cooter fizzing.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Imagine DH's face as your cooter fizzes away, like a messed up Mentos/Coke experiment :nope: he is not going to want to put anything in there after seeing that.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Imagine DH's face as your cooter fizzes away, like a messed up Mentos/Coke experiment :nope: he is not going to want to put anything in there after seeing that.

He'd probably think I cheated on him and make me head to the clinic for a STD test.:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Supposedly it won't flush cm away-they don't mix(think oil and water). You mix I tablespoon baking soda with a cup of water and dissolve it (this maybe prevents fizz cooch?) then douche and let it run out, at least 1 hour to 12 hours before doin the deed. Symptoms are lemony smelling/sour tasting cm (no I'm not tasting it?!?!?) it's just something I've read, NO CLUE how valid it is...that's why I was asking:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

I've heard it for gender selection techniques.

I don't want to know what the symptoms are of an acidic cooch. If I know, I'll look for it, and then convince myself that I have it. :blush:

"AH HA!! That's why I haven't gotten pregnant yet! My vag is too acidic!"](*,)

But, if you suddenly get pregnant after a douche, I just might try it too. :blush:

What the hell. I've stuck my fingers up there to find my cervix. I have smelled and played with discharge to differentiate if it is jizz or cm. My husband now choreographs the actual sex act to try to maximize conception.

What's a bottle of liquid?


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> I've heard it for gender selection techniques.
> 
> I don't want to know what the symptoms are of an acidic cooch. If I know, I'll look for it, and then convince myself that I have it. :blush:
> 
> "AH HA!! That's why I haven't gotten pregnant yet! My vag is too acidic!"](*,)
> 
> But, if you suddenly get pregnant after a douche, I just might try it too. :blush:
> 
> What the hell. I've stuck my fingers up there to find my cervix. I have smelled and played with discharge to differentiate if it is jizz or cm. My husband now choreographs the actual sex act to try to maximize conception.
> 
> What's a bottle of liquid?

I'll admit it, I feel like my scary acidy cm is killing the swimmers lol!! I have nothing to go on, still no appointment on the horizon, so I'm grasping at straws...I could be doing worse things:winkwink:
Next AF is due Christmas eve for me-what a gift-so if I'm blessed with a little bakin' soda bebe I'll def let you know:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: ready and Jennifer01 :haha:

If nothing else you ladies have brightened my day with the fizzy cooter thoughts :flower:

I can also recommend it for cleaning the oven, does a fab job with no toxic fumes, just sprinkle on and drizzle a little white vinegar over the top (of the oven, NOT the cooter)


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn it, now I have to askk...couldn't one just use the PH strips sold at the pharmacy to check the acidity of one's own CM?:wacko::haha:


FML.


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Damn it, now I have to askk...couldn't one just use the PH strips sold at the pharmacy to check the acidity of one's own CM?:wacko::haha:
> 
> 
> FML.

Yeah I have read that you can.....quick, I sense a rush on ph strips:haha:


----------



## Natsby

so now oh comes in and you are there with a ph strip dipped in your own honey pot and a pot of baking soda in the other hand just in case, you think that looks better?
I´m with Ready, read it then be sure you have it. Off to google acidic vajay ja and see what comes up.


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> so now oh comes in and you are there with a ph strip dipped in your own honey pot and a pot of baking soda in the other hand just in case, you think that looks better?
> I´m with Ready, read it then be sure you have it. Off to google acidic vajay ja and see what comes up.

:rofl::rofl: You're killing me Nats.


----------



## Natsby

ok all the info seems to be on here /www.drdaiter.com/37.html


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

My DH would just add it to the TTC crazy list.


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:hi::hi:

I have read threads on babyandbump before about the baking soda douche and there were a few ladies that it worked for first time. Not sure which board it was on now but if you search for it something should come up.
If it works for anyone on this thread, I will definatly give it a go:thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, you have to be phucking kidding me! :haha:

Stop feeding the animals.:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

LOL 
I read that, (ok tmi warning) your panties are stained ie, black go yellow permanently (not just when they are dirtym, but actually bleached) then you are too acid. I´d say you would feel that though surely it would be burning.
I´ll try the douche then and if it works you can all do it. See how brave I am!(read stupid and desperate.)


----------



## crystal443

I'm not kidding:haha::haha: I was searching for something else and that came up and I remember thinking the same thing...won't it be a bit fizzy down there? :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Natsby said:


> LOL
> I read that, (ok tmi warning) your panties are stained ie, black go yellow permanently (not just when they are dirtym, but actually bleached) then you are too acid. I´d say you would feel that though surely it would be burning.
> I´ll try the douche then and if it works you can all do it. See how brave I am!(read stupid and desperate.)

yahhh.....a tester!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Can I join in too? This is my 12th cycle so just on the verge of reaching the 1 year mark. Age 36, OH 45 and TTC #1.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Natsby

Welcome Bluebell!:hi: Although I hope you get a BFP this cycle and then you won´t have to join us...and we can imagine it is such a lucky thread people only have to check in to get a good result!!


----------



## NorthStar

Nats you are brave.

I must admit I have never "douched" I know it's common practice in America but it's something that doctors advise against in the UK, they don't even sell the stuff in the chemist here I think.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Nats you are brave.
> 
> I must admit I have never "douched" I know it's common practice in America but it's something that doctors advise against in the UK, they don't even sell the stuff in the chemist here I think.

I've never done it either, wouldn't know how and most docs say not to do it bc it's just all bad.

This is one, I cannot bring myself to do....


----------



## NorthStar

There you go then, we DO have a limit, baking soda and egg white up the vayjay, not going to happen...:haha:


----------



## readyformore

I have never douched either.

ABSOLUTELY no way to the eggs up the vajay! Hell to the NO!!

Hi bluebell!:wave:


----------



## NorthStar

For some reason I find it comforting that there is still crazy shit that we won't do for TTC :thumbup:

Welcome Bluebell :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, if you add the baking soda to the egg whites, you are half way to dessert, lol.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

I wouldn't even consider egg whites..they don't sell anything like a douche here either, they sell vibrating condoms now though:wacko: and they don't sell tampons with applicators:growlmad: only the ones that you have to use your finger:nope: I stopped using tampons, that's just gross...how did I get on this subject:blush:


----------



## readyformore

Nope, no dessert that way. 'eating' it in that spot will kill the sperm.

Oh, no. Too bad.


----------



## dachsundmom

The tampon thing would piss me off, LOL


----------



## NorthStar

I don't use applicator tampons, I can live with the cooter pokage a few days a month :shrug:

I think I poke it more approaching the fertile period anyway.

Poor cooter :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, NS...that sounds as messy as the SCs.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, NS...that sounds as messy as the SCs.

Nah the tampon just goes straight up there, you don't have to manouevre it around like a SC:blush: and then for removal it has the string so unlike a SC it can't get stuck:thumbup: I have short nails LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, since I am not best friends with the environment, I am ok using an applicator.:haha:

Yes, when the ozone layer completely dissolves and we are all ear deep in tampon applicators and disposable diapers, you can all call me.:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Bummer about not having applicators.
I would still use them. You just have to wash before and after insertion.
Sounds like when I'm at work, lol.

You know you're a nurse when you do a medical scrub down prior to going to the bathroom. My cooter isn't the only one my finger goes into. Even with gloves on, it's really gross when you think about it that way. Yuck!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- a non applicator tampon probably seems like a breeze considering your career:haha::haha: There'd be bodily fluids flying everywhere I'm sure with pregnant ladies in labour, I have no idea what I'm talking about:haha::haha::dohh: I had 2 sections but I imagine it gets messy with waters breaking etc.


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Ready- a non applicator tampon probably seems like a breeze considering your career:haha::haha: There'd be bodily fluids flying everywhere I'm sure with pregnant ladies in labour, I have no idea what I'm talking about:haha::haha::dohh: I had 2 sections but I imagine it gets messy with waters breaking etc.

It is pretty messy, lol.

I've had a very wet baby plopped in my blanketed arms during a c-section. He was so wet, he gooed me all the way through to my new bra!!! :dohh: Gross. I had to wear that all day.

Usually, it doesn't fly, but then again, sometimes it does. Once, I had a patient that pushed the head out (there is a pause at the shoulders after the head comes out). At the pause, there was an enormous gush of fluid! I mean HUGE. I literally jumped out of the way and was missed, but the ob/gyn was right in the midst. Fortunately she was wearing a hat and a mask. The amniotic fluid was dripping off of her hat and running down her bare nose. Her gown was drenched. It was so shocking that we had to regroup to get the baby out. I had to literally mop the floor before I could do any real work, because it was such a fall hazard. 

Blood doesn't usually fly. At least with that, I can stand out of the way.

Anyway, I could go on and on. I've done this a long time. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

I would think its an amazing job when things go right but a heartbreaking job when things go wrong. It takes a strong person to do your job:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I would think its an amazing job when things go right but a heartbreaking job when things go wrong. It takes a strong person to do your job:hugs:

:hugs:

You're spot on. It's either really good, or really bad. 

I have days where I come home and crawl into bed with my kids because I need to. :cry: 

It definately warps my sense of fertility though. I only see the birth control failures, or those that are begging for a tubal with their c-section. 
It leads me to believe that everyone is super fertile. And honestly, it's the truth that most people don't take this long to conceive. 

It really sucks when you're going through infertility. I can do it now, because I have gone through childbirth and raising kids. But while ltttc #1, I was ready to go work in the ER. It was way too hard then. 

I do love it though. I've always loved babies and pregnancy.


----------



## Milty

you would have hated me as a charge....I bled everywhere...I have Von Willabrands so it was pretty bad...However, no sudden gushes drenching the doc! Yuck!

Although a couple hours after my son was born I did sit up from my bed and...(TMI alert)... blood came out like I river going down the bed...it went all the way down the bed and made a waterfall onto the floor...the nurse exact words were "well thats not supposed to happen"...


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> you would have hated me as a charge....I bled everywhere...I have Von Willabrands so it was pretty bad...However, no sudden gushes drenching the doc! Yuck!
> 
> Although a couple hours after my son was born I did sit up from my bed and...(TMI alert)... blood came out like I river going down the bed...it went all the way down the bed and made a waterfall onto the floor...the nurse exact words were "well thats not supposed to happen"...

Shame on you! :haha:

Blood doesn't bother me too much. I've had patient's literally soaked from shoulder to ankles, it doesn't bother me. At least I can see it. That amniotic fluid is pretty clear. :haha:

Have they ever determined if Von Willabrands is affecting conception for you? I have a co-worker that has it. She ttc for years prior to having her first with IVF, then 3 more unassisted children. But, sometimes, those silly bleeding disorders can really tie folks up with infertility.


----------



## Milty

well a lot of girls who have it also have endo but I've been tested and they said I'm good...

My Von Willbrands is very mild sometimes I test as type 1 sometimes I'm actually clear and not missing enough factor to even be a 1...

I have always wondered though....


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> well a lot of girls who have it also have endo but I've been tested and they said I'm good...
> 
> My Von Willbrands is very mild sometimes I test as type 1 sometimes I'm actually clear and not missing enough factor to even be a 1...
> 
> I have always wondered though....

Have you had any other immune testing?

Sorry, I'm getting all in your business. 

I guess I am just on a 'quest' to find out what's wrong with myself and that tends to dribble down into checking on everyone else. 
Plus, I think it's just my nature to 'fix' people. :blush:


----------



## Milty

ohhh hey I don't mind...I actually have and everything was good...you should see all my blood work...my doctors all marvel at me...not just my OBGYN ...you can quiz away with anything you think could keep me from getting PG...


sometimes I always think I'm going to find out some cruel thing they EVERYONE knows but me ...I actually had a dream once I was with my sisters and they were like Duh don't you know you can't use tampons when TTC no wonder you never got PG...:wacko:


----------



## alleysm

I would like to join this thread, but I think I may be a wrong fit. I haven't found anyone that's similar to me. my stats: 36, TR, short tubes 3 & 4, short luteal phase, TTC 23 months, 1 ectopic treated with mtx, 1 miscarriage..


----------



## NorthStar

If you are 35+ and TTC +12 months then come on in :flower:


----------



## alleysm

why thank you!! i just hope everyone here is as nutty as I am... ohhh the things I have tried. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Milty

Did you know for a long time I wouldn't stand in front of a microwave


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Did you know for a long time I wouldn't stand in front of a microwave

Really? I never put too much credence into that one.:flower:


----------



## Milty

I know I'm just telling you how crazy I was back in the day ....I did this back in my twenties


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> I know I'm just telling you how crazy I was back in the day ....I did this back in my twenties

My BFF's mom never let her stand in front of the microwave for fear of a brain tumor.:nope:


----------



## Natsby

Our microwave used to be in front of a TV and when it was on it caused interference on the tv, you could see the waves. After noticing that my folks did change micros...but it took them months to do it. (mum had a mini TV to watch whilst washing up, we didn´t have the mocrowave in the sitting room!)


----------



## readyformore

alleysm said:


> I would like to join this thread, but I think I may be a wrong fit. I haven't found anyone that's similar to me. my stats: 36, TR, short tubes 3 & 4, short luteal phase, TTC 23 months, 1 ectopic treated with mtx, 1 miscarriage..

We all have different stories. 

Come on in. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Have a good rest of the week ladies. I'm off to Vegas in a couple of hours.

You'd think I would be really excited (my husband and I haven't had a vacation alone since we had kids 9 years ago), but honestly, right now I'm so overwhelmed with how much I still need to do............. I told my husband that he had better make sure I have the time of my life. :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Have a brilliant time in Vegas ready, and if you get a chance to do the helicopter trip of the Grand Canyon it is SOOO worth the money.

And have one of those giant margaritas from a plastic Eiffel Tower for me :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

K, I am so glad you've decided to do this! I woke up to snow this morning, so I know you are probably in the same boat. Go and enjoy the warm weather!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ready, have a lovely time away!!! :plane: xXx


----------



## Sus09

Have a fab time in Vegas Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Is anybody else watching that "secretly pregnant" show tonight? If so how do you stop yourself from banging your head against a wall??


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Have a good rest of the week ladies. I'm off to Vegas in a couple of hours.
> 
> You'd think I would be really excited (my husband and I haven't had a vacation alone since we had kids 9 years ago), but honestly, right now I'm so overwhelmed with how much I still need to do............. I told my husband that he had better make sure I have the time of my life. :wacko:

Soo jealous! We plan on going for our anniversary!
Have a great time!


----------



## Milty

Have fun Ready!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, I was MIA today:haha::haha: decorating the house and putting up the trees:thumbup: still not completley done but just about:happydance::happydance:.

Ready- Have a fantastic time in Vegas!!! I love Vegas was there about 10 years ago and loved it:haha:

DMom- Hope it isn't too cold:cold: but snow is always nice at Christmas Time:hugs:

Hi everyone else..I'll catch up with everyone a bit later:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: Crystal!


----------



## Milty

Jennifer01 said:


> Is anybody else watching that "secretly pregnant" show tonight? If so how do you stop yourself from banging your head against a wall??

I've seen the show once...I thought everyone was total idiots


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never even heard of that show. Should I?


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> I've never even heard of that show. Should I?

Only if you want to be very very annoyed very quickly! It's people becoming unexpectedly pregnant and then needing to hide it from family for various reasons


----------



## NorthStar

:growlmad: I don't watch anything like that, or Teen Mom etc, it just annoys me :growlmad:

IDK how Ready can cope seeing losers having babies every day, that would suck.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

I also see alot of people getting pregnant daily that shouldn't..its very frustrating. I have a couple of coworkers that I can vent to but when AF comes there are times I really wanna freak out at work:wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

So you're in a medical role as well Jennifer? Wow that would be hard at times.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sorry I'm late to the party! Thank you so much for starting this thread - I'd started to lurk more than post lately because I really felt I didn't belong anywhere... I can't stand the 20 year olds whining about how they've been trying for 3 whole months, and though I used to post regularly in the 35+ ttc #1 thread, I had to take a break after one woman there got her BFP in the first damn month of trying - I vacillated between crying and wanting to punch her in the face. :cry: :growlmad: :cry: :growlmad:

DH and I have been trying for our first since January 2009 - coming up on 3 years. We've had 3 BFPs - two on our own, one after IUI with injectables - but all ended in mc. We've done 5 IUIs with injectables (using follistim with ganirelix and ovidrel). We're on a break now, for travel/schedule reasons as well as mental health (we need a rest) reasons and debating what to do when we start back up in January. I think we'll start IVF then, I'm just trying to wrap my head around how expensive it is... and how I really don't know how much longer I can ride this roller coaster before getting off it permanently becomes the more attractive option....


----------



## HappyAuntie

And wow, sorry that was such a moaning downer of a first post! I'm not always this gloomy and bitchy, I promise. :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Welcome HA!:hugs:

I am on the cusp of starting IVF, but am on the fence about the money, as well. I have a 15yo DD, but this would be my DH's 1st bio child.

I don't like to say how long I have been at this, so I just say the simple, "much too long.":cry:

TTC sucks, that's my motto.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

HappyAuntie said:


> And wow, sorry that was such a moaning downer of a first post! I'm not always this gloomy and bitchy, I promise. :winkwink:

Gloomy and bitchy is fine with me!:happydance: I am rarely serious about much, bc if I lose the snarky sense of humor, I might slit my wrists in the shower.:haha:

((Kidding, maybe)):hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Nope that's not a downer at all, I think I remember the post you were talking about and I found myself nodding as I read your post, because I felt like I was getting my faced rubbed in it with that one too.

I'm glad you found this thread, no one is allowed that has not been trying for 12 months minimum, so at least you won't get someone posting on here that they got pg cycle 1.


----------



## dachsundmom

And no "hope" posts here, either.:thumbup::growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> And no "hope" posts here, either.:thumbup::growlmad:

:thumbup: Well said, I f***ing HATe hope posts.

If anyone reading this is pregnant and thinking of popping into this thread to give us hope, please don't :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## loopylew2

Welcome HA, can i just say AMEN to that...
IVF is a minefield no doubt about it and quite frankly when someone tells you its emotional they aint kidding...!!! Its a train wreck!!! If it works Hallelujah praise the Lord but if it doesnt nothing will or can prepare you for the devastation you will feel... Having said all that we women are made of some pretty damn strong stuff so we will do whatever we are able to get where we want to be... 

Northstar you is a woman after my own heart!!! 

Lou


----------



## HappyAuntie

northstar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> and no "hope" posts here, either.:thumbup::growlmad:
> 
> :thumbup: Well said, i f***ing hate hope posts.
> 
> If anyone reading this is pregnant and thinking of popping into this thread to give us hope, please don't :haha:Click to expand...

yesssssss!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:hi::hi: IVF is one of those things that when it works its spectacular but when it fails its a phucking train wreck:growlmad: 

DMom- I agree TTC does suck:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it nice and warm there, Crystal? I am freezing my Korean ass off here, LOL


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> So you're in a medical role as well Jennifer? Wow that would be hard at times.

Nope, I am a counsellor for "troubled"(and sometimes pregnant) youth!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennifer01 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> So you're in a medical role as well Jennifer? Wow that would be hard at times.
> 
> Nope, I am a counsellor for "troubled"(and sometimes pregnant) youth!Click to expand...

:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## crystal443

Its a bit chilly today...20 degrees celcius which I think is 68 farenheit..it should get warmer though the sun is shining:thumbup: We're still getting the odd chilly day because its early summer.

I bet you are freezing your butt off!!! Have you gotten much snow yet?


----------



## NorthStar

Jennifer01 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> So you're in a medical role as well Jennifer? Wow that would be hard at times.
> 
> Nope, I am a counsellor for "troubled"(and sometimes pregnant) youth!Click to expand...

That would be a tough job at the best of times, worse whilst TTC:nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> So you're in a medical role as well Jennifer? Wow that would be hard at times.
> 
> Nope, I am a counsellor for "troubled"(and sometimes pregnant) youth!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be a tough job at the best of times, worse whilst TTC:nope:Click to expand...

Yup, it can be really tough and it can be great. I work out of a school so I am off summers, spring break, etc which is awesome for recuperating! I have had a few very frustrating moments this year as I have a couple of boys that have preg girlfriends......I can't even tell you the number that does on my head if I think about it too long!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a tough spot to find yourself in, that's for damned sure.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Man It always seems like I'm catching up on threads! :coffee:

Yeah for joining us HA!:happydance:

I was going to ask what you meant about Hope but I figured it out...I like that rule :thumbup:

Just a helpful tip my DH and I started about 11 years ago...we have a set time every year that we take off no matter what...That time is usually Jan. & Feb. ...so it's coming up...and when I say take off I mean prevent and everything...which means I'll probably be gone from here for that time as well. 

Jennifer: I don't know how y ou do it :shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Man It always seems like I'm catching up on threads! :coffee:
> 
> Yeah for joining us HA!:happydance:
> 
> I was going to ask what you meant about Hope but I figured it out...I like that rule :thumbup:
> 
> Just a helpful tip my DH and I started about 11 years ago...we have a set time every year that we take off no matter what...That time is usually Jan. & Feb. ...so it's coming up...and when I say take off I mean prevent and everything...which means I'll probably be gone from here for that time as well.
> 
> Jennifer: I don't know how y ou do it :shrug:

Taking time off is a good idea-I was thinking around the holidays is a good break time for me...sooooooo much other stuff to do!
Regarding my job-after I passed about the 1.5 year mark it really started to bother me when students would be in crisis with a pregnancy-it makes the universe seem so ass backwards!! However, I am usually able to put that out of my mind and get them through it, but I will vent to the co worker that knows my ttc issues after its over! It would be awful if I didn't have someone around to verbal diarhea to:haha:


----------



## Milty

I don't have to work around it thank goodness however I do have to live around it sorta...

my family takes the term fertal mertal to a whole new level...


----------



## dachsundmom

HA and Milty, you know even if you aren't active TTC, you are totally welcome to stay on this thread; God knows we love to talk about anything that isn't TTC related.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> HA and Milty, you know even if you aren't active TTC, you are totally welcome to stay on this thread; God knows we love to talk about anything that isn't TTC related.:haha:

I second that one!! :thumbup:

HA, Jennifer lovely to have you here :flower:

Breaks are good :thumbup: after my DH saying lets get Christmas out the way and we'll sort ourselves out (OMG!!), I'm def NOT going to stress it this cycle.....I can hear you all breathing a sigh of relief!:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone

ready this is a great thread, thanks for starting it. I'd definitely like to join - it's been just over 18mnths, me 38 dh 45, ttc#1 and my body just doesn't seem to carry beyond 6weeks:cry: I don't need to say it but freaking blazers it's cruel journey!! We're going to take a short break,try to find why the losses happen and in the meantime I have loads to work on - iron anemia, vit D deficiency, hormonal imbalance and my impatience with it all.

jennifer, don't know how you cope. Yesterday waiting at the clinic to be told that our bean didn't grow I was sat next to a teenage pregnant mum with a pretty bump and had to listen to her moaning to her mum that she was sick of the wait and needed to go out for a smoke :growlmad: DH grew red in the face and I had to walk away.

I'll have to catch up reading all of the thread but I caught a bit about baking soda douches, I also read it a few months ago on a herbal site but gave it skip, sounds like quite an operation. Bravo Nats, I'll wait to see how it goes for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Peace: That would have annoyed me too...I really like waiting around at my Docs office because I usually have PG laddies all around me and I can almost feel like a fit in....really weird I know...

Although at my last vist I was soooo surprised...there was this lady sitting accross from me who was older with about a 8 mth old in a car seat waiting...now when I say older I mean about late 60's so I assumed the baby was her grandchild and she was watching it for her daughter while she saw the doc or something... Then they called her name and she stood up and I swear she was 8 months PG...She was very thin so you can not mistake it for being fat...I know there was shock on my face

Since this is not a FS I'm assuming that having a newborn and getting PG again right away ages you 20 years and she is really just late 40's or early 50's...


----------



## NorthStar

Peace baby, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Nat's has bravely volunteered to be the guinea pig for the baking soda douche.

And yes no need to restrict the subject to LTTC we can talk about anything else.

AFM I really will need to bake this weekend, an emergency stop in the mall carpark due to a dickhead slamming on the brakes has not done my eggs any good. And I'm talking _literal eggs_ here not in the TTC sense. So I'm going to make some cookies or brownies or something.


----------



## dachsundmom

I almost considered baking this weekend, but I just can't be bothered.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

LOL you _almost considered _as in vaguely entertained the notion for about 5 minutes, then went "Nah I can't be arsed" :haha: it does make quite a mess of the kitchen 

I haven't really been doing the baking thing lately, but I've got to use these half smashed eggs :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Quiche...it has more calories and is a lot easier to make.:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> LOL you _almost considered _as in vaguely entertained the notion for about 5 minutes, then went "Nah I can't be arsed" :haha: it does make quite a mess of the kitchen
> 
> I haven't really been doing the baking thing lately, but I've got to use these half smashed eggs :growlmad:


Make sure to set aside some baking soda!:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> HA and Milty, you know even if you aren't active TTC, you are totally welcome to stay on this thread; God knows we love to talk about anything that isn't TTC related.:haha:
> 
> I second that one!! :thumbup:
> 
> HA, Jennifer lovely to have you here :flower:
> 
> Breaks are good :thumbup: after my DH saying lets get Christmas out the way and we'll sort ourselves out (OMG!!), I'm def NOT going to stress it this cycle.....I can hear you all breathing a sigh of relief!:haha::haha:Click to expand...


Thank you!!


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> hi everyone
> 
> ready this is a great thread, thanks for starting it. I'd definitely like to join - it's been just over 18mnths, me 38 dh 45, ttc#1 and my body just doesn't seem to carry beyond 6weeks:cry: I don't need to say it but freaking blazers it's cruel journey!! We're going to take a short break,try to find why the losses happen and in the meantime I have loads to work on - iron anemia, vit D deficiency, hormonal imbalance and my impatience with it all.
> 
> jennifer, don't know how you cope. Yesterday waiting at the clinic to be told that our bean didn't grow I was sat next to a teenage pregnant mum with a pretty bump and had to listen to her moaning to her mum that she was sick of the wait and needed to go out for a smoke :growlmad: DH grew red in the face and I had to walk away.
> 
> I'll have to catch up reading all of the thread but I caught a bit about baking soda douches, I also read it a few months ago on a herbal site but gave it skip, sounds like quite an operation. Bravo Nats, I'll wait to see how it goes for you.

Peacebaby, that is awful!! I hate seeing that kind of stuff, people being so casual and risky with something we are struggling so hard for! So unfair!!!


----------



## SWLondonMum

peacebaby said:


> hi everyone
> 
> ready this is a great thread, thanks for starting it. I'd definitely like to join - it's been just over 18mnths, me 38 dh 45, ttc#1 and my body just doesn't seem to carry beyond 6weeks:cry: I don't need to say it but freaking blazers it's cruel journey!! We're going to take a short break,try to find why the losses happen and in the meantime I have loads to work on - iron anemia, vit D deficiency, hormonal imbalance and my impatience with it all.
> 
> jennifer, don't know how you cope. Yesterday waiting at the clinic to be told that our bean didn't grow I was sat next to a teenage pregnant mum with a pretty bump and had to listen to her moaning to her mum that she was sick of the wait and needed to go out for a smoke :growlmad: DH grew red in the face and I had to walk away.
> 
> I'll have to catch up reading all of the thread but I caught a bit about baking soda douches, I also read it a few months ago on a herbal site but gave it skip, sounds like quite an operation. Bravo Nats, I'll wait to see how it goes for you.

Hi Peacebaby, this thread is growing so fast and I don't come on that often (ie once or twice a week!) but I just wanted to give you some hope - a friend of mine had quite a lot of early m/c, the NHS tests didn;t find anything but when she was tested privately they found she had antibody or something like that, that would destroy the foetus. She just had to take some tablets every day in the first trimester and she carried her next pregnancy to full term. I know not everyone can afford private treatment (including me if I need it!) but it may (hopefully!) turn out to be less expensive if you just need some tests or some other treatment to find out the reason (my NHS fertility specialist basically said I would need private (not free as I am 39) NHS before even testing me, just based on old results but my GP said that there might be other courses of action which I wouldn't know until I had been tested fully)
Good luck :hugs: and as everyone keeps saying, it pays to keep yourself informed and this is such a great place to do it!


----------



## NorthStar

Jennifer01 said:


> [Make sure to set aside some baking soda!:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

Nah only place the baking soda went was in the cookies, my cooter is a baking soda free zone!:winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

dachsundmom said:


> Quiche...it has more calories and is a lot easier to make.:haha:

That's just what I was going to say! And you can freeze quiche, too, so you don't have to eat it for a week. 



Make sure to set aside some baking soda!:haha:[/QUOTE]

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am still trying to picture my DH's face if he went to go have some fun and saw my cooter fizzing! :haha:


----------



## SWLondonMum

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jennifer, I've been wondering where you were at. :flower:
> 
> I haven't seen you post much lately.
> 
> 
> Hey Ready, and everyone! I'm kind of in and out (insert ttc joke here).
> I think I recently started coming to terms with the fact that this isn't just taking a bit longer, we are actually having to deal with infertility! And when that happens I bury my head in the sand for a while, and act like I don't care (so there goes the old "if you stop trying, it will happen" bs!!) I find I need some space from ttc here and there or I'll go nuts! Speaking of...I still haven't received a call from the doc office I am supposed to go to, it's been over a month and not even a date yet, we are talking about a ob/gyn here, not an FS! My doc suggested he may put me on clomid even though I ovulate regularly...is anyone else doing this? Would the purpose be a better egg quality wise?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also ovulate every month. My RE has put me on clomid and later femara for unexplained infertility.
> 
> I do believe the idea is to have a better developed follicle. This will in turn produce a better quality corpus luteum and therefore a higher progesterone level.
> 
> I have always thought that it didn't make much sense to make me ovulate when I do without fail, but I gave it a go anyway.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'll have to see what happens I guess...I would like to give something (anything??) a try at this point. I would love get checked for endo-I feel like I have a lot of symptoms but the FS I saw kind of brushed it off bc my periods are fairly regular (lengthwise I mean):shrug:Click to expand...

Hi Jennifer
I was also told by a doctor that I probably didn't have endo as my periods are regular - I'd gone in as my periods had suddenly got really painful, stabbing pains rather than cramps and as I'd been using OPKs I'd noticed it was around ovulation time as well as during my period. She gave me some strong painkillers :growlmad: which I haven't even used (I know it sounds weird but I'm not that happy about just hiding the pain with painkillers and not finding out what's wrong - if I don't feel pain I might just ignore it and not get investigated). As soon as I got home I looked at some endo sites and found that I had practically every symptom apart from irregular periods!

Since then I've seen another doctor about not getting pregnant and am being tested/referred etc. But I'm going to mention the endo again when I see my doc next week as it could obviously have a significant impact on TTC. I don't know much about endo and it may not be that straightforward to treat but it certainly beats private IVF as an option!

Maybe you should raise it again and see if they can look into it. 
:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi ladies! :wave: Mind if I jump in? Thanks so much for starting this thread, I need it! Here's a little about me and my TTC journey:

I don't know exactly how long we've been trying because at first hubby didn't want to "try", so we weren't timing sex, doing OPKs, or temping. But I'd say it's been 2 years since we have been actively trying (29 cycles on Fertility Friend). :dohh: But who's counting? I'm 39 (will be 40 in March...yikes!), hubby will be 44 in March. My FSH came back good, and a recent Day 21 test came back really good. It impressed my doctor. LOL. My husband's SA was "abnormal", or so says the doctor. She said that Morphology was 20%, but should be at least 30%. However, Google has given me different opinions, depending on which site you're at. So I'm pretty confused! :shrug:

By the way, I have tried egg whites as a way to keep those :spermy: alive for the transport. It wasn't bad at all. The only negative side was that I shared the plan with hubby...so it was a little weird...and he made jokes about making meringue. :blush: I use the more accepted Pre-Seed these days. 

I'm looking forward to seeing each and every one of you get your BFP!! We can do this! :flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

SWLondonMum said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jennifer, I've been wondering where you were at. :flower:
> 
> I haven't seen you post much lately.
> 
> 
> Hey Ready, and everyone! I'm kind of in and out (insert ttc joke here).
> I think I recently started coming to terms with the fact that this isn't just taking a bit longer, we are actually having to deal with infertility! And when that happens I bury my head in the sand for a while, and act like I don't care (so there goes the old "if you stop trying, it will happen" bs!!) I find I need some space from ttc here and there or I'll go nuts! Speaking of...I still haven't received a call from the doc office I am supposed to go to, it's been over a month and not even a date yet, we are talking about a ob/gyn here, not an FS! My doc suggested he may put me on clomid even though I ovulate regularly...is anyone else doing this? Would the purpose be a better egg quality wise?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also ovulate every month. My RE has put me on clomid and later femara for unexplained infertility.
> 
> I do believe the idea is to have a better developed follicle. This will in turn produce a better quality corpus luteum and therefore a higher progesterone level.
> 
> I have always thought that it didn't make much sense to make me ovulate when I do without fail, but I gave it a go anyway.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'll have to see what happens I guess...I would like to give something (anything??) a try at this point. I would love get checked for endo-I feel like I have a lot of symptoms but the FS I saw kind of brushed it off bc my periods are fairly regular (lengthwise I mean):shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jennifer
> I was also told by a doctor that I probably didn't have endo as my periods are regular - I'd gone in as my periods had suddenly got really painful, stabbing pains rather than cramps and as I'd been using OPKs I'd noticed it was around ovulation time as well as during my period. She gave me some strong painkillers :growlmad: which I haven't even used (I know it sounds weird but I'm not that happy about just hiding the pain with painkillers and not finding out what's wrong - if I don't feel pain I might just ignore it and not get investigated). As soon as I got home I looked at some endo sites and found that I had practically every symptom apart from irregular periods!
> 
> Since then I've seen another doctor about not getting pregnant and am being tested/referred etc. But I'm going to mention the endo again when I see my doc next week as it could obviously have a significant impact on TTC. I don't know much about endo and it may not be that straightforward to treat but it certainly beats private IVF as an option!
> 
> 
> Maybe you should raise it again and see if they can look into it.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I totally plan on it when I get my appointment! If it's not endo then it has to be something...that kind of pain isn't normal! It drives me nuts when doctors don't take what you say seriously-hellllo I'm the one feeling it!!! I had a similar experience many many years ago with my pregnancy, I told the doctor something was wrong, was ignored, and ended up having toxemia:wacko:

Let me know how your appointment goes, I hope you get some answers!!


----------



## Jennifer01

TaeBoMama said:


> Hi ladies! :wave: Mind if I jump in? Thanks so much for starting this thread, I need it! Here's a little about me and my TTC journey:
> 
> I don't know exactly how long we've been trying because at first hubby didn't want to "try", so we weren't timing sex, doing OPKs, or temping. But I'd say it's been 2 years since we have been actively trying (29 cycles on Fertility Friend). :dohh: But who's counting? I'm 39 (will be 40 in March...yikes!), hubby will be 44 in March. My FSH came back good, and a recent Day 21 test came back really good. It impressed my doctor. LOL. My husband's SA was "abnormal", or so says the doctor. She said that Morphology was 20%, but should be at least 30%. However, Google has given me different opinions, depending on which site you're at. So I'm pretty confused! :shrug:
> 
> By the way, I have tried egg whites as a way to keep those :spermy: alive for the transport. It wasn't bad at all. The only negative side was that I shared the plan with hubby...so it was a little weird...and he made jokes about making meringue. :blush: I use the more accepted Pre-Seed these days.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing each and every one of you get your BFP!! We can do this! :flower:

I would def get a second opinion on that count-it has been my understanding that morphology can be as low as 4% and still considered normal (am I right anyone else?)


----------



## Milty

Do you guys know if they have developed any new tests for endo in the last few years? See it used to be the only way they could know for sure was to go laproscopic through your belly button...I wouldn't mind retesting for it if it was easier now...


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> My husband's SA was "abnormal", or so says the doctor. She said that Morphology was 20%, but should be at least 30%. However, Google has given me different opinions, depending on which site you're at. So I'm pretty confused! :shrug:
> 
> I would def get a second opinion on that count-it has been my understanding that morphology can be as low as 4% and still considered normal (am I right anyone else?)Click to expand...

There are two different scales/analyses for SAs out there - Kruger (also called strict) and WHO. Using WHO criteria, >30% is normal; on Kruger/strict criteria, >4% is normal. But you can't compare the two - a 20% on WHO is not the same as a 20% on Kruger, so you really have to go with what the dr said - if they used WHO and his morphology was 20%, it's sub-optimal. That said, though, SAs can vary widely from one day to the next, one month to the next, even if the man makes absolutely no changes to his lifestyle/vitamins/anything else... most docs won't make a definitive male factor diagnosis until 2 or 3 SAs show the same result.


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Do you guys know if they have developed any new tests for endo in the last few years? See it used to be the only way they could know for sure was to go laproscopic through your belly button...I wouldn't mind retesting for it if it was easier now...

As far as I know, lap is the only way..


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies :wave:

Please can i join you? Like others I find I don't really fit anywhere, i'm lucky enough to have 2 children and this doesn't go down well on TTC or LTTC forum.
My story hubby had vasectomy reversal and we been atcively ttc for 2 years. Hubby sperm isn't great- good count poor mobility and 99% antibodies. I'm 40 (hubby 34) with normal FSH regularl cycles but poor AMH <1.5. 

So we've been recomended egg donation ICSI in Spain which I want hubby not sure. we've agreed to enjoy christmas and make a decision in the New Year. still ttc au natural but chances are 1-2% a month.

Here's hoping we all get our :bfp:over the next few months.

I have to admit to being willing to try pretty much anything but not keen on the baking soda!! Have a sensitive fluuff not sure it would cope with baking soda I'd be fizzing for days:haha:

Be nice to have a home to share our tears and triumphs!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Ladies

Welcome Sukisam.

Ladies i just wanted to share what the consultant recommended at my FU appointment re supplements for egg quality. Coq10 of which we ladies are loving anyway!!! Dhea 25mg 3 times a day and watch out for side effects of the hairy chin variety!! YIKES!!! Melatonin which i had never heard of and which she said was still in experimental stages but was worth a try.... So being up for most things im giving it all a shot... I have a confession of the fizzing kind... I have tried the baking soda and will only say it thins the CM... Lol

lou


----------



## NorthStar

Welcome Sukisam :flower:

There is a whole thread devoted to COQ10 (referred to as COCK) if you are interested to find out more, some people have been on it for several months, I'm on my second month (no side effects to report) and it's widely available in H&B and Tesco's etc.

Re Spanish DE IVF, a friend of a friend had that and has 2 year old twin girls as a result :thumbup: because in Spain they are able to pay egg donors a lot of British women are using Spanish clinics, and the standard of care over there seems pretty good if you can pay. 

One thing she has said (_and this might not matter one jot to you_) is the kids don't look anything like her or DH, they are typical Brits with blue eyes and light brown hair and the twins are very swarthy and Mediterranean in appearance. But obviously they are very happy to have their family, getting twins was a bonus, I can find out the name of the clinic probably if you are interested.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Wow, egg whites and baking soda; brave women! :haha:

My doc, and the IVF clinic that I would like to use, should we ever get to that point, both say morphology is an outdated test and not a lot of stock is put into it. Several of the new SAs that I have seen, don't even have a number for it on the test results.

I thought lap and dye was still the standard test for endo?


----------



## NorthStar

I just went back and read a bit, wow we have egg white and baking soda testers - kudos to you ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Please can i join you? Like others I find I don't really fit anywhere, i'm lucky enough to have 2 children and this doesn't go down well on TTC or LTTC forum.
> My story hubby had vasectomy reversal and we been atcively ttc for 2 years. Hubby sperm isn't great- good count poor mobility and 99% antibodies. I'm 40 (hubby 34) with normal FSH regularl cycles but poor AMH <1.5.
> 
> So we've been recomended egg donation ICSI in Spain which I want hubby not sure. we've agreed to enjoy christmas and make a decision in the New Year. still ttc au natural but chances are 1-2% a month.
> 
> Here's hoping we all get our :bfp:over the next few months.
> 
> I have to admit to being willing to try pretty much anything but not keen on the baking soda!! Have a sensitive fluuff not sure it would cope with baking soda I'd be fizzing for days:haha:
> 
> Be nice to have a home to share our tears and triumphs!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:wave:


----------



## Jennifer01

You know...I think I'm going to try going fizzy this month! I'm so sick of no progress, no appointment no anything..I'm going for it baking soda and evil softcups I think!! Bring it on!! I can't go for egg whites tho...it freaks me out too much!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/positive/bravo-1.gif


----------



## Milty

Jennifer01 said:


> You know...I think I'm going to try going fizzy this month! I'm so sick of no progress, no appointment no anything..I'm going for it baking soda and evil softcups I think!! Bring it on!! I can't go for egg whites tho...it freaks me out too much!

Soft cups are not bad I promise....let us know how the fizzles go


----------



## Desperado167

Sukisam ,hello ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> You know...I think I'm going to try going fizzy this month! I'm so sick of no progress, no appointment no anything..I'm going for it baking soda and evil softcups I think!! Bring it on!! I can't go for egg whites tho...it freaks me out too much!
> 
> Soft cups are not bad I promise....let us know how the fizzles goClick to expand...

I told my oh he is putting it in (softcup) cause I'm squeamish, I don't know why I would be less squeamish with him doing it?!:haha: many years ago I used to use regular douches (yeah I know it's bad for you...I didn't know then, I was trying to curb my several days of tail end brown bleeding:shrug:) so yes it's probably a myth/bullcrap/nonsense/wives tale/etc etc But if a little fizz puts my brain at ease that I'm doing something-ANYTHING-so be it. I am one of those people that got pregnant when they weren't trying with an oh that was sooooo far from ideal, now that I'm ready, and with an awesome dude of a guy...NOTHING!! But I did get the best kid ever out of it:thumbup: ok that's my bitchfest woe is me for the day, sorry ladies:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I do wonder what Suki said about it thinning CM....


----------



## bellamamma

Hey all, mind if I hang out a bit too? I usually stick to the recurrent mc thread but as am also ltttc, would like a second home! I'm 44 in january (!) have no kids (but not a hater to those who do), 3 angels and have been at it for, oh, around 3 1/2 years. I've tried clomid (nothing happened), acupuncture (bfp but mmc), guaifenesin (bfp but mc), liver cleanse, epo (bfp but blighted ovum). We're not wanting to do any assisted except for meds if necessary to get a good eggie! Been tested for it all, nothing wrong, new specialist in rpl will be giving me the "works" for next bfp so hope that does it!! Strange thing, when I was a young 40 we started and for 15 months nada, all 3 from 42 to 43, maybe I get better with age!? Lol! Am currently on hold as had an emergency surgery this week with abdominal incision and before we had more testing, hoping to get back at it in january (or 3 weeks if up to it!). Am currently taking coq, vit d, high dose foli and maca to get those eggs in shape.
Enuf of me, some of you I recognize and lots are new to me, so nice to meet everyone!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

bellamamma said:


> Hey all, mind if I hang out a bit too? I usually stick to the recurrent mc thread but as am also ltttc, would like a second home! I'm 44 in january (!) have no kids (but not a hater to those who do), 3 angels and have been at it for, oh, around 3 1/2 years. I've tried clomid (nothing happened), acupuncture (bfp but mmc), guaifenesin (bfp but mc), liver cleanse, epo (bfp but blighted ovum). We're not wanting to do any assisted except for meds if necessary to get a good eggie! Been tested for it all, nothing wrong, new specialist in rpl will be giving me the "works" for next bfp so hope that does it!! Strange thing, when I was a young 40 we started and for 15 months nada, all 3 from 42 to 43, maybe I get better with age!? Lol! Am currently on hold as had an emergency surgery this week with abdominal incision and before we had more testing, hoping to get back at it in january (or 3 weeks if up to it!). Am currently taking coq, vit d, high dose foli and maca to get those eggs in shape.
> Enuf of me, some of you I recognize and lots are new to me, so nice to meet everyone!


Hello, so sorry for your losses, those of you that have suffered mc's must be so strong!:hugs: how interesting that your fertility seems to be getting better with age....good luck for a speedy recovery so you can get back at it!


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> I do wonder what Suki said about it thinning CM....

I saw that, I'm thinking it may not be too bad for me bc (tmi alert) I tend to have alot of very thick ewcm. I'm thinking that one month test run shouldn't hurt cause what I'm doing now sure isn't working! I posted on another thread before that I wonder if my emerg csection years ago did anything internally that may cause an issue...logically I think not but that's the last time I had a bfp, and then I was even trying to prevent....this is probably a crazy person theory right?


----------



## dachsundmom

Crazy person, not at all...but, I don't think that the two really are related.:hugs:

Oh, no such thing as TMI...no need to even say it.:winkwink:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Crazy person, not at all...but, I don't think that the two really are related.:hugs:
> 
> Oh, no such thing as TMI...no need to even say it.:winkwink:

Thanks Dmom, I figured that, just grasping at straws:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennifer01 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Crazy person, not at all...but, I don't think that the two really are related.:hugs:
> 
> Oh, no such thing as TMI...no need to even say it.:winkwink:
> 
> Thanks Dmom, I figured that, just grasping at straws:wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone

hope you're all having a good weekend.

welcome to the all new ladies :flower:

SWLondonmum....thanks :hugs:and yes we're going to test for antibodies etc, so glad it worked for your friend.hopefully we'll find something that can be fixed too fxd. Oh, hey we share the SW postcode:thumbup:

Jennifer01, let us know how the baking soda works, I know some naturopaths recommend it. I must admit I'm quite chicken when it comes to trying new TTC aids I convince myself I'll mess up & cause some major new problem..just my paranoia.

silly question but is thin CM a good thing?


----------



## Milty

if it is streachy and there is a lot ...I think so


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> hi everyone
> 
> hope you're all having a good weekend.
> 
> welcome to the all new ladies :flower:
> 
> SWLondonmum....thanks :hugs:and yes we're going to test for antibodies etc, so glad it worked for your friend.hopefully we'll find something that can be fixed too fxd. Oh, hey we share the SW postcode:thumbup:
> 
> Jennifer01, let us know how the baking soda works, I know some naturopaths recommend it. I must admit I'm quite chicken when it comes to trying new TTC aids I convince myself I'll mess up & cause some major new problem..just my paranoia.
> 
> silly question but is thin CM a good thing?

I'll def let you know good or bad, I always have TONS of cm, I find my ewcm seems really thick. I'm not sure if thin is good or not, but I know if I was trying to swim through that stuff it would affect my speed for sure:haha:


----------



## bellamamma

I always have thin, watery cm, never seen much stretch! Not caused probs with bfp so far. 
Jennifer, have you tried guaifenisin to thin yours? It works well!


----------



## NorthStar

Thinner CM is a better conduit for the swimmers according to my fertility book, watery is the thinnest but EWCM is the best conduit. If the CM is still pretty thick the cough medicine will do the trick and doesn't cost much, but make sure you stop when you get your temp rise.


----------



## Jennifer01

I have tried it one month but not sure if I noticed a difference..does anyone have guidelines on how much and what days to take it? I just kind of chugged some here and there before O when I tried, I will try it again this month I think!


----------



## NorthStar

You take 2 teaspoons twice a day, same as if you had a cough, and stop as soon as you Ov.


----------



## bellamamma

Or if you can get some pure guaifenesin (it's available in the states, don't know where you're from?), I took 1 400 mg tab twice daily from about day 6/7 to 11/12 and it was super slippy! Got a bfp off of it too! I was actually just using it for a cold that wasn't going away.


----------



## NorthStar

If you live in the States, it is available in pill form for you lucky ladies, which is good cos the syrup tastes awful


----------



## dachsundmom

I just found a new 1200mg extended release pill, so it only needs to be taken once a day, LOL.


----------



## Jennifer01

I am in Canada, I'm pretty sure I got the pure syrup before, I remember someone saying once that some of the cough syrups have an ingredient that may dry you out so you need to be careful. I'm day 8 right now so I'd better hit the store ASAP!
Also dmom...cute pic!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks everyone!! I am in Canada, I'm pretty sure I got the pure syrup before, I remember someone saying once that some of the cough syrups have an ingredient that may dry you out so you need to be careful. I'm day 8 right now so I'd better hit the store ASAP!
Also dmom...cute pic!!


----------



## love2006

Hi Ladies, I have just spent the last 30 min. reading this thread and loving it. I would love to join you. I am 40 my DH is 44 and after ttc for 21 long months with 3 MC, it can be depressing. I am encourage to see that there is a supportive thread where there are women with similiar stories as mine.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies! :hi:

I hope everyone has had a good week. 
My few days in Vegas were AWESOME!! :thumbup:

We really had a good time. Honestly, the best part about it was that I didn't have my kids with me. :blush: Motherhood is very selfless and it was so nice to think only about myself and what I wanted to do. :thumbup:

My husband and I didn't talk much about the kids, we didn't talk at all about infertility/ttc, (aside from when we were at a mall and he noticed the store 'a pea in a pod' and I had to tell him it was for maternity clothes, lol). But we enjoyed spending time together. At one point, we went to a breakfast buffet, and my husband looked at me and said, "Hey, look at that. We are only carrying one plate each." :haha: We held hands, which we really don't ever do anymore. There's usually 3 kids inbetween us. We had entire conversations uninterrupted. There have been times when we haven't really had a 10 minute conversation for days in a row.
I would enjoy doing it again. I'm sure it will probably be a few years before I am able to ask my mom and sister-in-law to watch the kids for me, but I am going to try. 

The bathtub in the Venetian suite is fantastic. I really think I could have lived there. There was 1 day that I actually took 3 baths, lol.

Anyway, going through security on the way out, I got caught needing to do that new scanner. The one where it twirls around you and and takes an image. It could be perfectly safe, but I had this vision of a ball of rapidly dividing cells drifting through my fallopian tube and getting blasted by that thing. So........I had the pat down. 

Tomorrow, I have decided to call in sick to work. I miss my kids and my 3y/o will probably freak if I leave her tomorrow. I have been saving up my time off for over 2 years now, thinking I would be using it for maternity leave. Or thinking I would need the sick days for early pregnancy, (I tend to get wicked morning sickness). Now, I'm starting to feel really foolish. :wacko: I've been saving up all of this for a non-existent pregnancy. :dohh: That's ridiculous. Time to just live my life for now. At least a little bit.

I hope I didn't miss too much. I'll try to catch up later.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh wow! I am so happy you decided to go! It sounds like the two of you really needed it.:hugs:

I think, in order to be the best parent, sometimes you have to be selfish.:blush:


----------



## Natsby

Sounds great Ready! My mum and dad swear their marriage has lasted this long because they had at least one week a year alone without us. It is good to remember why we are a couple sometimes, APART from ttc!


----------



## Milty

I very much agree...


----------



## Jennifer01

Welcome love2006
Ready, sounds like a fantastic time!! Oh and I get a night to ourselves a couple of times a month, and i know i'm a better mom (and spouse) for it. Definately take advantage of the time when you can!


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls:hi:
Hope everyone had a great weekend, I had my new FS appointment today:thumbup: for those that listened to me whine and cry over my last two cycles:haha::haha: I have great news:thumbup:

I did my own research on DHEA because it cannot be purchased here in Australia and I decided to go ahead and try it, well when I went to my appointment the FS was telling us about different things to try and that he was studying DHEA because it was working fantastic in the States and I told him I had been taking it for a month, he asked where I got it and I told him online:blush:He has found a pharmacy in Melbourne that makes the caplets so that's great. Anyway last scan my right ovary was "quiet" and not working and my left ovary was barely working:growlmad: after a month of DHEA my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3-4:happydance::happydance:

I stay on the DHEA and acupunture and all my other vitamins until Jan 3rd and I then have another scan and he'll decide a protocol based on the scan. He did say that not all women respond well to stims..it can have the opposite effect, so he'll be monitoring me closely and because I have autoimmune issues he'll be basing a protocol with that in mind as well. I am just so happy my ovaries are working again:happydance::happydance:Oh and I had an AMH test doen which will take about 2 weeks to come back but he said he would expect the number to be on the lower side but not to worry about that there's things that can be done:thumbup: I feel like I'm finally catching a break

Dmom- those are the sweetest puppies!! Makes me want one:haha:

Ready- so glad you had a great trip, you and your DH must have had a blast:thumbup: Sometimes you have to catch up with each other and have some "quality" sexy time:haha::haha:

Hi everyone else, I'll catch up with the thread later:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls:hi:
> Hope everyone had a great weekend, I had my new FS appointment today:thumbup: for those that listened to me whine and cry over my last two cycles:haha::haha: I have great news:thumbup:
> 
> I did my own research on DHEA because it cannot be purchased here in Australia and I decided to go ahead and try it, well when I went to my appointment the FS was telling us about different things to try and that he was studying DHEA because it was working fantastic in the States and I told him I had been taking it for a month, he asked where I got it and I told him online:blush:He has found a pharmacy in Melbourne that makes the caplets so that's great. Anyway last scan my right ovary was "quiet" and not working and my left ovary was barely working:growlmad: after a month of DHEA my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3-4:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I stay on the DHEA and acupunture and all my other vitamins until Jan 3rd and I then have another scan and he'll decide a protocol based on the scan. He did say that not all women respond well to stims..it can have the opposite effect, so he'll be monitoring me closely and because I have autoimmune issues he'll be basing a protocol with that in mind as well. I am just so happy my ovaries are working again:happydance::happydance:Oh and I had an AMH test doen which will take about 2 weeks to come back but he said he would expect the number to be on the lower side but not to worry about that there's things that can be done:thumbup: I feel like I'm finally catching a break
> 
> Dmom- those are the sweetest puppies!! Makes me want one:haha:
> 
> Ready- so glad you had a great trip, you and your DH must have had a blast:thumbup: Sometimes you have to catch up with each other and have some "quality" sexy time:haha::haha:
> 
> Hi everyone else, I'll catch up with the thread later:hugs::hugs:

Crystal that's amazing news!! It must be wonderful to have some progress...I think I will look into DHEA myself now! I know I got a blood test before that included dhea-s do you know if this is the same thing?


----------



## bellamamma

Hi love2006, sounds like we have a lot in common! Find out any reasons for your losses? What's your game plan?

Hmmmm DHEA might be my next supplement....do you take it with other supps Crystal or just the vitamins?

Ready, sounds fantastic! We don't have kids yet but days can pass without getting in some conversation, not just work, sleep, eat!


----------



## loopylew2

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls:hi:
> Hope everyone had a great weekend, I had my new FS appointment today:thumbup: for those that listened to me whine and cry over my last two cycles:haha::haha: I have great news:thumbup:
> 
> I did my own research on DHEA because it cannot be purchased here in Australia and I decided to go ahead and try it, well when I went to my appointment the FS was telling us about different things to try and that he was studying DHEA because it was working fantastic in the States and I told him I had been taking it for a month, he asked where I got it and I told him online:blush:He has found a pharmacy in Melbourne that makes the caplets so that's great. Anyway last scan my right ovary was "quiet" and not working and my left ovary was barely working:growlmad: after a month of DHEA my right ovary had 4 follies and my left had 3-4:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I stay on the DHEA and acupunture and all my other vitamins until Jan 3rd and I then have another scan and he'll decide a protocol based on the scan. He did say that not all women respond well to stims..it can have the opposite effect, so he'll be monitoring me closely and because I have autoimmune issues he'll be basing a protocol with that in mind as well. I am just so happy my ovaries are working again:happydance::happydance:Oh and I had an AMH test doen which will take about 2 weeks to come back but he said he would expect the number to be on the lower side but not to worry about that there's things that can be done:thumbup: I feel like I'm finally catching a break
> 
> Dmom- those are the sweetest puppies!! Makes me want one:haha:
> 
> Ready- so glad you had a great trip, you and your DH must have had a blast:thumbup: Sometimes you have to catch up with each other and have some "quality" sexy time:haha::haha:
> 
> Hi everyone else, I'll catch up with the thread later:hugs::hugs:

that is fantastic news!! and its so lovely to know the things you are doing to improve you fertility really do have an impact!!!... xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal ,that is great news huni ,am sure u are delighted :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,sounds like u had a great much needed break ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

love2006 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have just spent the last 30 min. reading this thread and loving it. I would love to join you. I am 40 my DH is 44 and after ttc for 21 long months with 3 MC, it can be depressing. I am encourage to see that there is a supportive thread where there are women with similiar stories as mine.
> 
> Happy Holidays!

Hi huni ,sorry for your losses ,:hugs:Welcome to the thread ,u will find a wealth of info and some lovely funny smart caring ladies ,good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Awesome news Crystal!! :happydance: You are really due for a break. I hope this new doctor works for you.

Welcome to the thread love2006.


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Great news Crystal!

Ready, sounds like you had a fab time!!!

Love2006 :hi:


----------



## sukisam

Hello All!

have managed not to think about ttc for a couple of days with a busy weekend if my son's 9th birthday, watching him play footy, my christmas work party, watching Bristol play Rugby and a gas leak which left us with no heating or hot water!!!
Luckiliy a (very fit!) man came this morning and sorted out the gas so am now toastie! I'm 8dpo and of course decided to POAS and got a :bfn:-why do i do it? We had sex once in my fertile time so changes are slim, but i guess it only takes one eh?!

Still researching IVF in spain with donor eggs, we promised we wouldn't talk about it until after Christmas which is killing me! Northstar- I'm interested in what you said about your friend and her twins. We're both blonde with blue eyes but the clinics I've contacted have said they have plenty of donors with that colouring so we'll see.

Crystal you've inspired me to look into DHEA.

Hope everyone else is well, sending all you lovely ladies
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

Sukisam two friends of mine have babies from donor eggs from a clinic in Barcelona so I know it works. I can give you the name of the place they went to if you need it. They have a clinic in London now too to cut down on travel for UK patients.

I am feeling like avoiding the main pages on here, it depresses me to see the same threads coming up again and again, well the same subjects anyway. Just makes me realise how long i´ve been trying! I was on here a fair bit before my last BFP then stayed away for ages and came back. Now I don´t want to stay away, but I can´t cope with the thread board either. Where else do you all hang out?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I stalk everything.:haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Nats I avoid the testing threads like the plague, inevitably someone who has been on BnB for about 2 days will announce a BFP :nope:

But I think I'm getting a bit fatigued with TTC and to a certain extent with BnB.

I'm putting a time limit on this TTC operation, for sure.

Sukisam, I don't know the lady personally, she's a friend of my friend, but I can get my mate to ask a bit more. Ultimately they have got 2 healthy little girls out of this, so they are happy, and there is Nats friends as well. 

My nearest private FS also gets DE from Spain, so it's quite widely used I think, on their website they quote &#8364;8,000 for the DE, you get all the meds and shots here in the UK and then travel once to Spain for the ET.


----------



## Desperado167

Nats ,come join the Happy holidays thread :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Nats- I thought that a few weeks back, that the same questions were cycling again, I do however read some of them:haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep after a while you feel like hitting symptom spotters with a brick :haha:

And as for driveby BFPS and hope threads :gun:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, there's one thing I try and keep in mind...these threads that keep popping up are questions we have all had at one time or another. Thing is, a lot of us have a "regular" group we talk to, so there is no need to start a thread.

We also don't know how long some of these women have been TTC...yes, I am grasping at straws.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Like the ones who are so despressed having TTC for a whole 3 months.....? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Like the ones who are so despressed having TTC for a whole 3 months.....? :haha:

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Nats, there's one thing I try and keep in mind...these threads that keep popping up are questions we have all had at one time or another. Thing is, a lot of us have a "regular" group we talk to, so there is no need to start a thread.
> 
> We also don't know how long some of these women have been TTC...yes, I am grasping at straws.:haha:




NorthStar said:



> Like the ones who are so despressed having TTC for a whole 3 months.....? :haha:




dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Like the ones who are so despressed having TTC for a whole 3 months.....? :haha:
> 
> :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

Things do cycle through..but then that's life everything cycles through:thumbup: I don't find it irritating that their asking questions because I have had those same questions at one time or another..I just feel a bit sorry for myself when they start cycling through because the ladies that have asked them beforehand have moved on gotten BFP's. Now the depressed ladies after 3 months of TTC well now that's a whole other thing:grr::grr::gun::gun: I think it strikes me funny that we get ladies in the over 35 section that get depressed after 3 months TTC..are they in denial it may take a bit longer being over 35?


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course it's denial...none of them think it could happen to them. We had a poster a few months ago who said she never had to worry about her age bc her family is "super fertile.":growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

I wish that's how it worked!! I'd have lots of kids running around:haha::haha::haha:So did she get pregnant?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK, lol


----------



## readyformore

Nats, depending on where I am at in my cycle, it dictates where I will look.

I am about 8ish dpo right now, and really, really depressed about the fucking pms stuff going on in my body. 
So.......I'm basically avoiding everything. I have checked this thread and another thread I commented on about hypothyroidism (which is just great b/c the poster mentioned how it can take as long as 7-8 months to conceive once you're 'older', and then another post mentioned how quickly she conceived after just a few months). Fuck it! Fuck me! Sometimes, at this point, I will look under ltttc, but they don't like me too much. 

Now, when AF finally comes, it's like a relief. I have already accepted that she is coming. By cd2, I'm already feeling like *this is THE cycle*. This is when I comment on just about everything. I prefer to hang out in 35+ forum, but when I am really optimistic, I will even read posts in regular ttc. 


I never, ever read the testing threads. 

Here's the thing about that. It might sound ridiculous. But, I'll tell you.........
When I did my femara/IUI cycle, I was into a group for AR. After a few of them got their bfps, I knew that I was out; we had already met the 15-20% success rate. Statistically, it wasn't looking too good for me.
I know that makes absolutely no sense. Their success has no impact on mine. But, those were my thoughts.

And it just makes me feel like even more of a failure. It's like I am picking up the statistical slack. If someone gets a bpf after 3 months, and it should take 10 months.......clearly, I'm picking up the slack.


----------



## crystal443

Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs: what you wrote is very true and I think that sums it up for alot of us


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, along similar lines...whenever I hear about a new pregnancy around me, I hear this little commentator in my head say "There's another one sucking up all the fertility!!". It's a shocking feeling to be an infertility stat. I sometimes catch myself thinking...oh, we just weren't trying hard enough(??) or maybe some months I wasn't doing it at the right time....yeah right, IT'S BEEN TWO AND A HALF YEARS, plus 2 years ntnp..yup, I'm a statistic all right!
And I found out about 2 new pregnancies today-not ltttc pregnancies, one just trying and one oops. Joy.
And I'm not even pms:haha:


----------



## readyformore

This is even more bizarre, but I'll admit to it.

Sometimes, those that get pregnant so quickly, I feel like they owe me a thank you. :blush:
Yep, you got pregnant quickly because I have taken so long. I helped move the fertility quota in your direction. 

That is absolutely crazy-I know. :wacko:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> This is even more bizarre, but I'll admit to it.
> 
> Sometimes, those that get pregnant so quickly, I feel like they owe me a thank you. :blush:
> Yep, you got pregnant quickly because I have taken so long. I helped move the fertility quota in your direction.
> 
> That is absolutely crazy-I know. :wacko:


Nah, I don't think it's crazy. Maybe it's because I'm on the same ride as you and we can't recognize our own brand of crazy:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Yes, it's the kind of crazy where we put food products up the vag to get pregnant! :rofl:

(I also have to tell you, that after my vacation, I saw your comment about syrup....I thought you were putting syrup up there! :haha:. Probably the men would like that better than baking soda. :winkwink:)


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Yes, it's the kind of crazy where we put food products up the vag to get pregnant! :rofl:
> 
> (I also have to tell you, that after my vacation, I saw your comment about syrup....I thought you were putting syrup up there! :haha:. Probably the men would like that better than baking soda. :winkwink:)

What can I tell you, I've been putting the obvious up there and it isn't working!:haha:


----------



## bellamamma

Oh you gals are sooo funny, love this thread for it's sharp wit!! I, tho feel bad about it, instinctively say "bitch" under my breath every time I see a prego, esp if she's older, which here in italy, most are! I love hearing about my lttc or rpl friend's pregs, but nobody else's! I also feel like a stat sinc 1 in 3 older women have a miscarriage...here I am, the rest of you can go on making healthy babies! Oh well, that's life, a tricky thing she is...


----------



## Jax41

Girls! :hugs: I've read back and found myself hitting thanks i.e. yes, yes! (Harry met Sally style here) on all your posts. I'm feeling it too....

What also really gets my goat is when you make a comment/offer advice/send a hug and get nothing back, you show your support/spill your guts/liken your mood to theirs to make them feel a little better and not so alone and nothing, not even a 'thanks'....pfffft!

But I also have to add, that we've all been 'learners' at some point....I guess like we've said it's hardened TTC talk taking over.....I'm not that scary honest :flower:

Right off to stalk and Nats, Despie's right come join us on Happy Holidays :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies
Yes I feel your pain too, I do feel happy when people get pregnant but the "why isn't it me" gets louder. It sometimes give me hope but other times just make me feel like inadequate.
Ready-I totally agree hope comes and goes through my cycle I'm 9dpo today so trying really hard not to symptom spot (I am still poas to torture myself it was, of course :bfn:)
Looking forward to some baking soda up the fluuff success stories!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: for the bfn sukisam.

I don't like to poas. Somehow, my own false hope is preferable to that stupid single line.
Latley, I just temp on the last day or two of my cycle. Much cheaper than a hpt, and probably just as reliable. I guess I would poas if I had a sustained temp rise.

I do get tempted to poas though. I have no real reason why. I keep hearing everyone talk about how surprised they were with their bfp, so maybe I'm just hoping for that surprise. :blush:

I just wanted to mention that I have a close friend that has used donor eggs and has a 3 year old son from it. The donor is Italian, and my friend and her husband are blonde haired and blue eyed. Somehow, that little boy looks just like them! 
Good luck with the donor, it that's what you decide to do. 
I find it all very exciting.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## crystal443

:hi: Hope everyone is well:)


----------



## Jennifer01

:wave:
Having one of those days, if I hear about another "accidental" pregnancy I can NOT be held responsible for my actions!


----------



## Milty

ya know when people say it was an accident it's not always true...do you know how mant women have told me they were on the pill when the got PG...enough to ruin the statistic

it's like this if you tell your co workers it was planned it is just like say..."my husband and I are scheduling our sex and doing it like bunnies"...so you say it was an accident instead...

same goes for women who say it only took 1 try....blah blah blah ...a lot of women don't want to admit it actually took time ect..


----------



## love2006

bellamamma said:


> Hi love2006, sounds like we have a lot in common! Find out any reasons for your losses? What's your game plan?
> 
> Hmmmm DHEA might be my next supplement....do you take it with other supps Crystal or just the vitamins?
> 
> Ready, sounds fantastic! We don't have kids yet but days can pass without getting in some conversation, not just work, sleep, eat!

Hello Bellamamma, So far the work for my MC has all been fine. I saw the md yesterday for a post-op follow up. One week ago i had a mass removed from my uterus. My md thought it could be a fibroid. The pathology report came back as retained placenta from my MC in Sept. So what I thought could have been a fibroid contributing to my MC'S was inaccurate. So it looks like the number reason for my frequent MC'S is OLD EGGS (poor quality eggs). I have to say I also researched DHEA after reading crystals quote and I am almost certain that I will be taking it by Friday. My DH and I decided to take our RE advise and start clomid/IUI in Jan. So I hope DHEA can help with a better quality egg.


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> I don't like to poas. Somehow, my own false hope is preferable to that stupid single line.
> Latley, I just temp on the last day or two of my cycle. Much cheaper than a hpt, and probably just as reliable. I guess I would poas if I had a sustained temp rise.
> 
> I do get tempted to poas though. I have no real reason why. I keep hearing everyone talk about how surprised they were with their bfp, so maybe I'm just hoping for that surprise. :blush:

With you on this one ready!!:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> ya know when people say it was an accident it's not always true...do you know how mant women have told me they were on the pill when the got PG...enough to ruin the statistic
> 
> it's like this if you tell your co workers it was planned it is just like say..."my husband and I are scheduling our sex and doing it like bunnies"...so you say it was an accident instead...
> 
> same goes for women who say it only took 1 try....blah blah blah ...a lot of women don't want to admit it actually took time ect..

My second son was truthfully, a 1 try baby. :blush: We had sex once in a two week span, and we didn't get around to using a diaphram. :blush: I was still breastfeeding my first son, and had only had 3 menstrual cycles. You cannot imagine my surprise. After clomid/IUI 4 times with my first I somehow didn't think my body worked normally, (I said he was my 'buy one get one free' pregnancy, lol). I was in denial pretty much until he was born.

I have no idea how my body did that. It still surprises me when I look at him. How can a body be so inconsistent? I got sooooo freaking lucky, and trust me when I say that I am well aware of it.

Now, if I get pregnant again, my husband has already told me that he plans on telling people it's an accident. :dohh: Well, he can tell people whatever he wants, but I'm working really hard at this, so if it's works, I'll confess.


----------



## Milty

oh I know it actually does happen but not to everyone who says it though...


----------



## readyformore

love2006 said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> Hi love2006, sounds like we have a lot in common! Find out any reasons for your losses? What's your game plan?
> 
> Hmmmm DHEA might be my next supplement....do you take it with other supps Crystal or just the vitamins?
> 
> Ready, sounds fantastic! We don't have kids yet but days can pass without getting in some conversation, not just work, sleep, eat!
> 
> Hello Bellamamma, So far the work for my MC has all been fine. I saw the md yesterday for a post-op follow up. One week ago i had a mass removed from my uterus. My md thought it could be a fibroid. The pathology report came back as retained placenta from my MC in Sept. So what I thought could have been a fibroid contributing to my MC'S was inaccurate. So it looks like the number reason for my frequent MC'S is OLD EGGS (poor quality eggs). I have to say I also researched DHEA after reading crystals quote and I am almost certain that I will be taking it by Friday. My DH and I decided to take our RE advise and start clomid/IUI in Jan. So I hope DHEA can help with a better quality egg.Click to expand...

:hugs: Oh man, that stinks. Dang retained placenta.

Well, hopefully they got everything straightened out and you can start your clomid/IUI with a clean slate.

Good luck with IUI. I've done it 5 times. I'm considering doing it again, but I am still undecided at this point.


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone :flower:

welcome to all the new ladies!

i've just caught up reading here...Ready, i'm so glad you had a good time in Vegas. Are those airport scanners a permanent thing? I read last week that they're likely to be banned here (possibly EU wide ban). 

love2006, sorry for your losses, it's never easy :hugs: Have your doc's outlined any new protocol for when you do the IUI? 

re: where to hang out on BnB..honestly this section is best for me. i almost never look at the main ttc forum anymore, i do sometimes browse the bfp announcements to fool myself into PMA and recently i've been stalking the mc support section. i've found some really useful info there and met some fab ladies who have been very helpful but i've also scared myself by reading stories of ectopics, etc. I guess short term ttc'ers who get bfp's don't really bother me because i've become so cynical that two lines don't really mean much to me anymore (crazy i know, hope this doesn't upset), its a 'take home live baby' that matters most. And i hope we all get ours, where are they already!!!!

Dmom, you're amazing, don't know how you manage to stalk everywhere and are always the first with a supportive message :hugs: ..i imagine you with large screen (a MAC?), with multiple BnB windows open and typing very fast!

Despie & Northstar...your cold front is hitting us :growlmad: it's miserably freezing here.

AFM, saw my GP yesterday and i went armed with medical research and books..she was quite taken a back but she immediately got me an appointment with recurrent loss specialist for later this month so I think it worked! I'm going OCD on the research now but with the NHS, no choice really!

any plans for the next cycle ladies? anything new to try?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

PB, thank you for your kind words, but there is nothing special about me, LOL. I don't use a MAC, but I do have a 24" screen at work and a new laptop at home.:blush::haha:

It's not that I don't get upset or bitter; I think we all do; the drive-bys and first monthers do upset me, but I am very good at compartmentalizing things, and TTC is one of them.

I cannot begrudge someone for their excitement that comes with starting off TTC, and if I hit the jackpot on the first shot, I'd be happy as hell, too. None of these women have done anything to me, nor are they any less deserving bc they didn't have problems.

Sure people say things that offend me and I have tried a lot of things, that I swore off, at the beginning. I never thought I'd still be TTC at this stage in my life. Is it the fault of another woman with a BFP? Not at all.:hugs:

I got pregnant with my 15yo DD, on the pill. I obviously wasn't trying and I have not had a sticky BFP since. Life sucks sometimes, but it is still my life, and I love it.:flower:


----------



## peacebaby

dachsundmom said:


> Life sucks sometimes, but it is still my life, and I love it.:flower:

:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, And that is what makes you such a strong person and so trusted by us, being so down to earth, kind, and realistic about things! 

Ok, Ok, I am not going to get all sloppy and cheesy about it, now:blush::haha: Just thought I would say that as I liked what I just read.

Is 1 year considered LTTTC? as if it is I am joining this thread :thumbup: 

hugs to all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom! :sad2::sad2::sad2::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, the rule of thumb is the one year mark, but I honestly think 6 months is more like it, for a woman over 35; at least that's when the investigation should begin.

:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Dmom! :sad2::sad2::sad2::kiss:

What? LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, the rule of thumb is the one year mark, but I honestly think 6 months is more like it, for a woman over 35; at least that's when the investigation should begin.
> 
> :flower:

Does that mean I can join this thread now? :happydance: I've been stalking it for a while, it's one of my favourite threads, but didn't think I could join as we've only been at it since May (NTNP in ignorance till I found this site, then TTC...or at least I was lol.) I've _just_ hit the 6 month mark. I'd be so happy if I could join you but if it's a 12 month TTC stipulation that's ok, I'll go back to stalking :hugs:.


----------



## Sus09

Well 6 months NTNP and almost 6 months TTC.. that makes it up to a year 

I just, like most of us, never thought it would take so long, specially when before I caught so quickly... however I have never had a sticky bean so :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Keekee is on this thread as well:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::haha:

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> Well 6 months NTNP and almost 6 months TTC.. that makes it up to a year
> 
> I just, like most of us, never thought it would take so long, specially when before I caught so quickly... however I have never had a sticky bean so :shrug:

Aw thanks sus :hugs:, but actually NTNP/TTC for a total of 6 months. We didn't use any protection before that but the cancer meds stopped my oestrogen so I was highly unlikely to get pg until my periods returned (May this year.) So we've been NTNP/TTC since May :thumbup:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> Keekee is on this thread as well:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss:

I might change my mind if there is an initiation ceremony involved, like sticking egg whites or baking soda up my fanjita :haha:.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom! :sad2::sad2::sad2::kiss:
> 
> What? LOLClick to expand...

Your post!


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Well 6 months NTNP and almost 6 months TTC.. that makes it up to a year
> 
> I just, like most of us, never thought it would take so long, specially when before I caught so quickly... however I have never had a sticky bean so :shrug:
> 
> Aw thanks sus :hugs:, but actually NTNP/TTC for a total of 6 months. We didn't use any protection before that but the cancer meds stopped my oestrogen so I was highly unlikely to get pg until my periods returned (May this year.) So we've been NTNP/TTC since May :thumbup:.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Keekee is on this thread as well:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> I might change my mind if there is an initiation ceremony involved, like sticking egg whites or baking soda up my fanjita :haha:.Click to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Oh hold on.. I am new to this thread as well :wacko:, Oh no Keeks, lets hide! :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom! :sad2::sad2::sad2::kiss:
> 
> What? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Your post!Click to expand...

I didn't mean to upset you!:nope::hugs: I'm sorry.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Keeks!:happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi dmom! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> Hi dmom! :hugs:

Don't worry; so far, Nats is the baking soda initiate!:haha:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Hi dmom! :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry; so far, Nats is the baking soda initiate!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:
Bagsy not doing the egg whites then *shudder*!


----------



## alison29

Hello! I had an attack of the why not mes today when i read a friends blog who get pg the first month of birth control and she is typically anovulatory. Why not me! Oh well must compartmentalize like d mom because negative thoughts don't help.


----------



## keekeesaurus

alison29 said:


> Hello! I had an attack of the why not mes today when i read a friends blog who get pg the first month of birth control and she is typically anovulatory. Why not me! Oh well must compartmentalize like d mom because negative thoughts don't help.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

alison29 said:


> Hello! I had an attack of the why not mes today when i read a friends blog who get pg the first month of birth control and she is typically anovulatory. Why not me! Oh well must compartmentalize like d mom because negative thoughts don't help.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Alison29 I got ambushed on the way to work today by a semi-friend with the same instant BFP situation :growlmad: I felt kind of sick actually.

But, I've had my whinge about it now and I'm going to forget about it, she was more a "friend lite" anyway, so I won't have to be subjected to horror of horrors any uterine ex-rays or any of that crap :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> But, I've had my whinge about it now and I'm going to forget about it, she was more a "friend lite" anyway, so I won't have to be subjected to horror of horrors any uterine ex-rays or any of that crap :haha:

:rofl:
Damn those friend lite's and their first time BFPs!


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I just about bit the inside of my mouth off restraining the most deserved "F*ck You" that was busting to get out.

But onwards and upwards, phhhht.

If I ever get pregnant I'm not going to be an asshole about it, a lot of pregnant women seem to be assholes about it :rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> Yeah I just about bit the inside of my mouth off restraining the most deserved "F*ck You" that was busting to get out.
> 
> But onwards and upwards, phhhht.
> 
> If I ever get pregnant I'm not going to be an asshole about it, a lot of pregnant women seem to be assholes about it :rofl:

:haha:
We should all make a pact :thumbup:.


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah the "Let's not be assholes pact"

Pinky swears???


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> Yeah the "Let's not be assholes pact"
> 
> Pinky swears???

Pinky swears! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I wanna be an asshole! Just wait for the party I start, should I ever get to the 35+ pregnancy forum, LOL


----------



## bellamamma

Hehe this makes me think of a video on youtube a friend sent me, "pregnant women are smug" is, I think, the title, check it out!


----------



## Sus09

lets all become assholes then!:happydance::happydance::happydance: as long as we are carrying a bump :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

I should probably add that this particular pregnant asshole did NOT know we were TTC for over a year :haha:


----------



## Sus09

I always wonder how long all these people who say they got pg first time, have really been TTC for.


----------



## NorthStar

It does seem to be matter for "smugness" that is true :haha:

I'm off to youtube to google that video.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think depends on what you call trying? My rule is, if you are not on birth control of some sort, then you are trying...even if it doesn't have a title.


----------



## Sus09

True!:thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sus09 said:


> I always wonder how long all these people who say they got pg first time, have really been TTC for.

:wave: i am one of four girls and all 3 of my sisters claim this and it hurts like hell. i can't even bring myself to telling them that we are trying. for all their superfertile bragging it makes me feel inadequate :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

sumatwsimit said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I always wonder how long all these people who say they got pg first time, have really been TTC for.
> 
> :wave: i am one of four girls and all 3 of my sisters claim this and it hurts like hell. i can't even bring myself to telling them that we are trying. for all their superfertile bragging it makes me feel inadequate :cry:Click to expand...

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Wss...sumat :-(, that must be hard on you.

Only my mom knows as I don't want "old" jokes, constant questions and looks or too much sympathy! Luckily I live on another continent so it's easy to hide it!


----------



## NorthStar

Nat, I'm sorry your sisters are being pregnant assholes, that does suck :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

I am the black sheep of my family ,my two brothers and sister are successful ,have flashy cars and houses and I just live in a terrace house and drive an old japanese import .my mother has always made me feel like the ugly duckling but my oh made me feel like a beautiful swan .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Anybody see that video yet? I just rewatched it and got a good laugh! I'd put a link if only I wasn't a luddite...


----------



## NorthStar

Despie your mum is not a good person from what you've told me of the past :nope:

But despite that you've made a lovely family and that is a great achievement :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Am waiting for my boyfriend to leave the room so I can watch it :haha:

Men just don't "get" this stuff.


----------



## sumatwsimit

bellamamma said:


> Wss...sumat :-(, that must be hard on you.
> 
> Only my mom knows as I don't want "old" jokes, constant questions and looks or too much sympathy! Luckily I live on another continent so it's easy to hide it!

i live far away from them too :hugs: :flower:


----------



## readyformore

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sus, the rule of thumb is the one year mark, but I honestly think 6 months is more like it, for a woman over 35; at least that's when the investigation should begin.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Does that mean I can join this thread now? :happydance: I've been stalking it for a while, it's one of my favourite threads, but didn't think I could join as we've only been at it since May (NTNP in ignorance till I found this site, then TTC...or at least I was lol.) I've _just_ hit the 6 month mark. I'd be so happy if I could join you but if it's a 12 month TTC stipulation that's ok, I'll go back to stalking :hugs:.Click to expand...

Keekee, I think we did decide on the 1 year mark, but........um.....you have 'special' circumstances and I'd personally love to have you join. :hugs:

And, I have been missing the boobie updates as well, so it will serve a double purpose for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll watch the video when I get home from work.:thumbup:

Tracey, chin up...success has nothing to do with $ or where you live.:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

I got pregnant first month trying.....didn´t help me much as I still don´t have a baby two and a bit years later. 
Despie, I teach the kids of "successful " parents and they can be a spoilt bunch! I reassure myself that I may not be rich but at least i won´t have to deal with brats who get everything they ask for and value nothing at all. Your lovely just the way you are!


----------



## readyformore

:hi: Sus!


----------



## Natsby

Ha ha just watched pregnant women are smug..very good!


----------



## readyformore

sumatwsimit said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I always wonder how long all these people who say they got pg first time, have really been TTC for.
> 
> :wave: i am one of four girls and all 3 of my sisters claim this and it hurts like hell. i can't even bring myself to telling them that we are trying. for all their superfertile bragging it makes me feel inadequate :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:
Do you think they might be supportive if they knew? It is hard to tell who will be supportive and who will be an idiot prior to asking them, but my biggest supporter is one of my friends. She is 'hyper' fertile. Her first cycle of ttc, she conceived twins.......twice. She had 4 babies in a span of 21 months, from 2 sessions of sex. Unbelieveable! :dohh:

Anyway, she really knows nothing about infertility, but she will call and ask about my cycle. I have also designated her as the person responsible to hold out perpetual hope for my baby dreams. It is her duty and she takes it seriously, which I need. 

Maybe your sisters will be supportive if they know? :shrug:

(What does your status mean? SOD until #1?)


----------



## HappyAuntie

I am a former smug pregnant. <hangs head in shame> With our first, I got knocked up the 1st month of trying (though, like Nats, not like it did us any good since we lost the baby at 12 weeks). Fortunately one of my good friends had the courage to tell me I was being an a$$, and I'm really glad she did. I think most smug preggies are just felony ignorant - I know I was. Now I try to gently "educate" them when I can. I don't want to burst their bubble - they absolutely should be excited about their pregnancy - they just need to be informed that they never know who is staying silent in her pain when they talk about their pregnancy so smugly. If they've never been in our shoes, they just have no idea. 

KeeKee, you _definitely _have extenuating circumstances! C'mon in! :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

HA, when your friend said something to you, did you believe her?:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I'm thinking back if I was a smug a$$hole while pregnant. *scratches head*

Well, I can say that my first pregnancy was after infertility and IUI........I wasn't smug........I was terrified. :blush:


----------



## HappyAuntie

dachsundmom said:


> HA, when your friend said something to you, did you believe her?:hugs:

I did, enough to choose my words (and my audience) much more carefully... but I didn't really _understand _her until we lost the baby. Like I said, even people who want to understand really can't unless they've been in our shoes.


----------



## dachsundmom

HA, it's odd to me that I am even here, bc I hate to talk about TTC. I take that back, I like to talk about it in regards to someone else, but I am uncomfortable talking about myself; it's almost as if I am still in denial.:haha:

After Xmas, DH and I are going to have to sit down and decide, once and for all about IVF. I am at the point, where I cannot stay in limbo anymore; I'm in it or out.

Unfortunately, the clinics in my state are crap for women in our age bracket and it means going out of state, but at this point, I don't really care. I have spent more time researching clinics than I care to admit, and if we are going to put the $ in it, I need to know we picked the best place possible, for us.


----------



## Natsby

Sounds like a good plan Brooke, I think of my friends who have babies via IVF and both of them traveled to Spain from the UK! But they got the best care available and with DR who were more understanding about them trying later in life. 
I feel that having decided about doing IUI in Feb we are both more relaxed about ttc until then. It feels good to have a plan, even one with such low success rates as IUI at least it is a plan.


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> I am the black sheep of my family ,my two brothers and sister are successful ,have flashy cars and houses and I just live in a terrace house and drive an old japanese import .my mother has always made me feel like the ugly duckling but my oh made me feel like a beautiful swan .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think the saying is "Some people are so poor all they have is money"
I was very young, and very broke when I had my daughter. She is (and this is truly without bias) one of the loveliest, well behaved, intelligent and kind teenagers I have ever met. I can't say that for all the kids of the parents flashing their money and status around me! All I'm saying is morals matter more than money! Say that 5 times fast!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies:hi::hi:

Dmom- I've heard this more then once and to be honest it makes my blood boil but that's only because I'm a poor responder:blush: Every FS I've gone to has said the same thing in regards to stimming..you either have a good egg reserve and it doesn't matter what they give you...you will respond and have an abundance of eggs or you'll have low egg reserve and it will be harder to manage but can be managed. My point is, if your state doesn't have the best clinics, will that matter if you respond great? If you have a great number of eggs they'll either put sperm and egg together to fertilize or do ICSI and check on them at Day 2 or 3 and then they're left to bake until Day 5. Even if you go to the best Clinic they won't know you're a poor responder until they stim and the cycle is lost at that point anyway:shrug: I just don't want to see you pay more for one cycle then you have too:hugs:

Hi everyone:thumbup:- the conversation about kids and manners etc..well our situation is this, I have a 15 DD that has an iphone, a touch screen computer in her bedroom, a 32 inch flat screen TV and tons of other things..I also have a 13 DS that has a computer, 32 inch flat screen, xbox and mobile phone..are my kids spoiled?? yes they are. On the other side of that my DD has a part time job, we are going to her awards night tonight so she can recieve an award for highest marks in her year level, an award in literacy and High Distinction Honours...she speaks to us and others with respect, she doesn't do drugs, she doesn't party and we're always getting compliments on how lovely she is. DS has honours, an award for top marks and is respectful to others..he has had an attitude at times but then he's a 13 yo male..he will try it and he gets taken down a peg or two when he does it, but he's a good kid..they work hard, DD wants to go to med school and DS wants to be an Engineer..its not the things you buy your kids, its not about material things at all or money its how we as parents raise our kids and what we expect from our kids as far as behaviour etc goes.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer and Crystal, your kids sound lovely. :cloud9: 
Would you like to give me your secrets? Is there a recipe to raising wonderful children?

My 7y/o is currently in his room after a full out melt-down tantrum because he didn't want to share his gummy-bear/toothpick creation with his sister, (he shared willingly with his brother). I sent him to his room. He was screaming, shouting, and kicking his wall. I found him in his closet. Not just in his closet, but at the top of it, sitting on the clothes shelf.

This was a half hour after I had to pick him up from school with dry clothes for him to change into. He had peed through his underwear, pants, shirt, and even his socks. This is the second time in 2 weeks he's done this.](*,)

I do have a lot of good things to say about him, and I'm sure that tomorrow I will be laughing about this, but his behavior today is not a good reflection of my parenting skills. Maybe I should stop at 3 kids. :dohh:


----------



## crystal443

DD was a breeze in so many ways but DS has always been more of a handful then his sister:haha: Disipline and stick with it:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, you make a very good point; the difference in costs, in state vs. out of state is almost $10k. IDK anymore...I am really struggling with this one and I wonder if it's a sign that I need to stop and buy another doxie?:cry::nope::haha:

Ready, it's no reflection on you at all, or your parenting skills. Every kid lets out his/her frustration differently and some throw tantrums. It stops at about 10 and then they just go to their room without speaking to you...all you will hear is the door slam.:wacko::winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Crystal, you make a very good point; the difference in costs, in state vs. out of state is almost $10k. IDK anymore...I am really struggling with this one and I wonder if it's a sign that I need to stop and buy another doxie?:cry::nope::haha:

Nope, no signs. You need to soul search. There is something holding you back. What is it and why?

About the doxie........I tried that. I got both Ranger and our cat Stripey when I was struggling about wanting a third. 
It only delays those maternal feelings. They are still there, they just get covered up for a little while in cute puppy breath. :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thank you ladies for welcoming me into the thread and making me feel special :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I promise to talk about my boobs.


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish I could tell you what it is...the $ is huge, but ultimately, worth it, if we get a LO.

On the other hand, with that kind of $, we could give a home to more than one child in need.:cry:

IDK know which situation is best for us, but I know this isn't working.:wacko:

As long as I am sucking down soy and considering shoving baking soda up my cooter, I don't have to make any type of decision; but, after Xmas, it's time to get serious and I don't like it one bit.:nope:


----------



## crystal443

IVF is such a huge decision..but so worth it if we get a:baby: are your AMH levels good?


----------



## crystal443

Hi keekee :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've not had my AMH tested; that will be after Xmas...my current doc doesn't feel that the test says much about fertility, so I have to have someone else do it.


----------



## crystal443

I actually just had mine done on Monday, the only thing the FS said really was that it only gives a good guess on egg reserves, but won't tell anything about quality etc. it'll take a few weeks to come back and he just said he expects the number to be on the lower side:shrug: The other test FSH he didn't do at all because that does tend to fluctuate a bit so he said he didn't feel it was reliable enough.


----------



## readyformore

Honestly, I wish I hadn't done either the FSH or the AMH. 

My FSH is high, my AMH is low. The results didn't provide reassurance at all, like I was hoping. What am I going to do with the information? Absolutely nothing. I'm still going to ttc, so it doesn't really matter at all what the results are. If they were better, then I would probably not feel like time is running out. Sometimes, it is better not knowing (totally, totally filled with NMA; but I'm due for AF in 2ish days. My mood is crap).


----------



## crystal443

Ready:hugs::hugs: I really didn't want to know mine for the same reasons but the FS said it would give him a better idea of where exactly I am with low egg reserve and it would help him get a protocol together that will help me:thumbup: If not for those reasons I wouldn't want to know the results:cry: Chin up:hugs: I always get down a few days before AF too


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer and Crystal, your kids sound lovely. :cloud9:
> Would you like to give me your secrets? Is there a recipe to raising wonderful children?
> 
> My 7y/o is currently in his room after a full out melt-down tantrum because he didn't want to share his gummy-bear/toothpick creation with his sister, (he shared willingly with his brother). I sent him to his room. He was screaming, shouting, and kicking his wall. I found him in his closet. Not just in his closet, but at the top of it, sitting on the clothes shelf.
> 
> This was a half hour after I had to pick him up from school with dry clothes for him to change into. He had peed through his underwear, pants, shirt, and even his socks. This is the second time in 2 weeks he's done this.](*,)
> 
> I do have a lot of good things to say about him, and I'm sure that tomorrow I will be laughing about this, but his behavior today is not a good reflection of my parenting skills. Maybe I should stop at 3 kids. :dohh:


Ready, you will be laughing about this phase one day-I think every kid goes through a phase you look back on and say "how did we make it out of there alive?!?" lol.


----------



## love2006

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


sumatwsimit said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I always wonder how long all these people who say they got pg first time, have really been TTC for.
> 
> :wave: i am one of four girls and all 3 of my sisters claim this and it hurts like hell. i can't even bring myself to telling them that we are trying. for all their superfertile bragging it makes me feel inadequate :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## Jennifer01

In regards to people saying they got pg accidentaly, etc..I think there is something to this, as I have told people I'm not trying just so they will stop asking me annoying personal questions. So I guess if I did get pg I would be forced to act like it was an accident to the people I'm not close with ?!


----------



## sumatwsimit

readyformore said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I always wonder how long all these people who say they got pg first time, have really been TTC for.
> 
> :wave: i am one of four girls and all 3 of my sisters claim this and it hurts like hell. i can't even bring myself to telling them that we are trying. for all their superfertile bragging it makes me feel inadequate :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> Do you think they might be supportive if they knew? It is hard to tell who will be supportive and who will be an idiot prior to asking them, but my biggest supporter is one of my friends. She is 'hyper' fertile. Her first cycle of ttc, she conceived twins.......twice. She had 4 babies in a span of 21 months, from 2 sessions of sex. Unbelieveable! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, she really knows nothing about infertility, but she will call and ask about my cycle. I have also designated her as the person responsible to hold out perpetual hope for my baby dreams. It is her duty and she takes it seriously, which I need.
> 
> Maybe your sisters will be supportive if they know? :shrug:
> 
> (What does your status mean? SOD until #1?)Click to expand...


:haha: SOD until baby no:1 means - sex on demand until baby no. 1! it is actually a baby and bump abbreviation and not a made up one of mine. 

i love my sisters dearly, but i don't feel close enough or comfortable to talk to any of them about ttc :cry: i don't want to put myself in a position of feeling like a failure. and that feeling is my problem not theirs.

i am on time out this month now bc i've just been put on hypothyroid meds...it is at 8.7 and doc wants it down before i ttc again. so lots of christmas booze prescribed for me! that's one benefit lol. :happydance:


----------



## bellamamma

SOD! I love it, it's the first time I've heard it, wish it were true tho, some days I feel like I have to schedule or pay!
Wow, 8.7 is high! Do you have hypo symptoms at that level? I had to have my thyroid removed so it's controlled really well, is this your first time on meds? My fs said it's best between 1-2 for ttc, and during the pregnancy as well. Yea to the Xmas booze!


----------



## sumatwsimit

bellamamma said:


> SOD! I love it, it's the first time I've heard it, wish it were true tho, some days I feel like I have to schedule or pay!
> Wow, 8.7 is high! Do you have hypo symptoms at that level? I had to have my thyroid removed so it's controlled really well, is this your first time on meds? My fs said it's best between 1-2 for ttc, and during the pregnancy as well. Yea to the Xmas booze!

i didn't have a clue until recently i had it. i am only small framed too and never had the so called weight issues related with it. so, it was a surprise. saying that, i have suffered other symptoms - emotional stress, extreme tiredness and a lack of lust for life (can't describe it any other way). also, my brain tends to go dead during a conversation sometimes, i'm very forgetful and i can't seem to focus sometimes on getting a job done quickly bc i can't think straight. 

so yeah, signs have been there. i also had a very early pregnancy loss in august and the doc seems to think it was highly likely bc of this. 

glad to hear you have got yours all sorted now. i2m hoping my levels will get down in the next month. i don't want to take lots of time out for this.


----------



## readyformore

CD1

:nope:
:dohh:
:shrug:
:growlmad:
:cry:
:brat:
:sad2:
:help:
:gun:
:sick:
:finger:
:saywhat:
:grr:
](*,)
:gun:

I think that pretty much describes it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn.


----------



## NorthStar

That sucks Ready.

the worst thing is the double whammy, you feel bad because AF is here and literally the hormones are also kicking you in the arse :nope:


----------



## Jax41

Ready :hugs: Bo**ox


----------



## Jennifer01

:hug:


----------



## Natsby

Stupid bodies, argh! Ready I feel your frustration! Why can´t we just have a Baby button we press when we want one?


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I just hope to god wen af comes this month it isn't late and I can get it over with before xmas ,I really couldn't bear af to appear on Xmas morning ,I think it would send me over the edge :nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Sooooo...just posting from my phone bc the lunch conversation today is focused on pregnancies, current and recent...ugh. This way it looks like I'm busy and important, and not avoiding the convo. Possibly it looks like I'm rude. Oh well!
Good afternoon everyone!!:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> I just hope to god wen af comes this month it isn't late and I can get it over with before xmas ,I really couldn't bear af to appear on Xmas morning ,I think it would send me over the edge :nope:

I'm with you, due on Christmas eve:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I just hope to god wen af comes this month it isn't late and I can get it over with before xmas ,I really couldn't bear af to appear on Xmas morning ,I think it would send me over the edge :nope:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I will see AF no later than Monday.


----------



## Desperado167

Jen and b ,hoping af doesn't appear and we get our Xmas wish ,:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jen and b ,hoping af doesn't appear and we get our Xmas wish ,:dust::dust::dust:

It would sure change Christmas!!!


----------



## Natsby

I´m due af for New years eve, and worse we will be sleeping in the van so not even easy access to a loo! Still at least I will be able to drink if I´m out of the tww.


----------



## Jennifer01

Soooooo how is everyone doing??


----------



## bellamamma

I got my first bfp on christmas day 2 years ago, it was a great gift even if it didn't last! I hope you who are expecting af get a sticky xmas bean instead!


----------



## Desperado167

bellamamma said:


> I got my first bfp on christmas day 2 years ago, it was a great gift even if it didn't last! I hope you who are expecting af get a sticky xmas bean instead!

I lost my baby :cry:,two years ago on Xmas day ,It nearly killed me getting thru the day and putting on a brave face for everyone ,:nope:A sticky ben would b awesome xxx


----------



## Jennifer01

bellamamma said:


> I got my first bfp on christmas day 2 years ago, it was a great gift even if it didn't last! I hope you who are expecting af get a sticky xmas bean instead!


Oh believe me I've fantasized about it many times!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:hugs: T :hugs:

Well if I was manifesting, I would like to get a BFP at New Year because it's my partner's 40th and I'd like to tell him that for his 40th, that would be awesome.


----------



## bellamamma

That would be great north, will keep it all crossed for you!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :hugs: T :hugs:
> 
> Well if I was manifesting, I would like to get a BFP at New Year because it's my partner's 40th and I'd like to tell him that for his 40th, that would be awesome.

I will manifest for you too then lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Sooooo...just posting from my phone bc the lunch conversation today is focused on pregnancies, current and recent...ugh. This way it looks like I'm busy and important, and not avoiding the convo. Possibly it looks like I'm rude. Oh well!
> Good afternoon everyone!!:flower:

:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> I got my first bfp on christmas day 2 years ago, it was a great gift even if it didn't last! I hope you who are expecting af get a sticky xmas bean instead!
> 
> I lost my baby :cry:,two years ago on Xmas day ,It nearly killed me getting thru the day and putting on a brave face for everyone ,:nope:A sticky ben would b awesome xxxClick to expand...

:cry: Oh despie, that's so horrible. 
I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::cry::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Well, I am certaintly not due for AF this Christmas Day, which is good. Last year, I was sitting on the toilet holding a trash can. It was a short lived but NASTY virus. 
My husband actually went out and got pizza for dinner. 

At least it wasn't a total loss for the kids. We have 4 family parties each year. They only missed one. 

I'm not sure when my next period will be due. My ovulation date fluctuates by a few days each cycle and it makes pinpointing AF difficult. I should ovulate anywhere between december 21-24.


----------



## Jennifer01

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm due for AF on Christmas Eve :growlmad:. I might hang some tinsel from my tampon string.

Tomorrow I have to scan 5 anomalies and I will have to put on my happy face. The ones that really get to me are the ones that want to know the gender and then look disappointed when you say it's a boy/girl and they wanted the opposite. FFS.


----------



## NorthStar

That must be tough keeks.

Ready, this Christmas has got to be an improvement on the double evacuation situation of last year.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## SWLondonMum

Desperado167 said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> I got my first bfp on christmas day 2 years ago, it was a great gift even if it didn't last! I hope you who are expecting af get a sticky xmas bean instead!
> 
> I lost my baby :cry:,two years ago on Xmas day ,It nearly killed me getting thru the day and putting on a brave face for everyone ,:nope:A sticky ben would b awesome xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: I m/c on Xmas day last year too - fortunately only me, DH, DS and my parents but not much fun running to the toilet to change pads every half hour. To be honest it took my mind off it a bit (rather than if it was another day when I was just at home) but I wasn't impressed that my mum didn't even ask how I was all day, she knew I was miscarrying but because i'd told her the day before that I was fine (just had light bleeding) she assumed she didn't need to ask again how I was. Obviously I didnt say anything and just waited for her to. Amazing how Xmas can turn you into a child again
I'm sure Xmas day this year will be a nice reminder of not having a BFP since last Xmas :cry:
Anyway hun, I'm with you and we will both be having a little sad moment this Xmas day together :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

KeeKee- I hope AF stays away, getting AF on or near Christmas is horrible:nope:

Despie- I can't imagine how horrible it would be to lose a baby on Christmas:cry:

NorthStar- I'm manifesting a BFP for you and your DH...what a 40th birthday present a BFP would be :)

Hi everyone:hi: hope everyone is well, had DD Awards night last night and it went great:thumbup: she got a plaque and a $50 voucher for Landmark which is a store that sells school textbooks and stationary :) It'll come in handy, we just got her book list and included in her supplies is a $220 Texas Instruments calculator that has a coloured screen....when did calculators start becoming so fancy??


----------



## keekeesaurus

Well done crystal's DD! :happydance::thumbup::hugs: Aw, you must be so proud of her.


----------



## crystal443

Yeah I am:blush:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know that calculator well, LOL...we had to get one at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Natsby

Everyone says kids are expensive, but they wouldn´t be as bad if the schools didn´t demand daft things. 220 calculator?? what is wrong with counting on your fingers? Fortunately I was at school in the eighty s when everyone had calculator watches.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, when I was in school...high school and uni, I had to have the same calculator that DD just got this year, LOL. DD also goes to the same school that I did and has some of the same teachers, very weird.:wacko:

Although, back in my day, you couldn't plug your calculator into the computer and upload everything to the screen, LOL. There is even a program that will do the work for them, but DD hasn't discovered this yet.

Most of her teachers work off of iPads.:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Yes DMom that's the calculator!!! :thumbup: Nats and Dmom I also have to pay for the lease on DS Netbook for school which we have to buy because its mandatory so that $200 and then of course there's ebooks because they don't use textbooks anymore so another $125. DD also has to use a netbook which is $50 for the Senior College:wacko: and she also has to buy textbooks. Just for Netbooks, calculator, and DD textbooks we're having to pay just under $1000.00 this year:wacko: we also have to buy Stationary which is another $100 and school uniforms which is about $500 for both kids. I'm not happy and their also asking we pay $240 per student for fees:shrug: what fees, I'm already paying for everything:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, I hear ya, LOL. I told DD last week, that I was just going to get pre-printed checks with the school's name on them bc it feels like I do is constantly give them money.:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Its ridiculous to be honest, but there's no choice either:shrug: So we have to pay it like it or not:thumbup: I dread uni coming:haha::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

morning everyone!

omg, I can't believe how high tech going to school has become.a friend has 6 kids they each have a laptop plus the main pc in house! I fear to think what it will be like when we eventually (hopefully) get to that point. I really admire all the mums here, it is truly a life long sacrifice.

so the thread's moving fast!

Dmom, I'm sure you're make the right decision re:clinics and all your research will pay off in the end.

keekee, suma, sus and all the other newcomers, welcome!

suma, it's amazing that your thyroid symptoms were there all along though not immediately noticeable. I'd be interested to hear your progress and see how you feel being on the meds. So many people feel like they get life back being on the meds.

Despie, bella, SWmom and everyone else who lost a baby on Christmas...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready sorry bout AF:hugs:

had so much to read can't remember all sorry if I missed anyone.

afm still waiting for this mc to actually happen it's over a week now and it's slow. I'm sure it will hit me when I least expect it arghh.


----------



## dachsundmom

PB...are you taking anything for the process?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

nothing Dmom, they wouldn't give me anything but I am supposed to go back next week. I really want to avoid the D&c because my lining is thin as it is so right now I'd swallow the worst tasting formula to get this going. Any ideas?


----------



## dachsundmom

I only know of one possible herb and have no idea how to dose it, so I would be afraid to even suggest it.


----------



## Natsby

Oh Peacebaby poor you! I had a week between finding out it wasn´t viable and the D&C and it was awful waiting, I feel for you:hugs::hugs: can you ask your acupuncturist to help you? There is a point which makes you period come, maybe if they stimulate that it might get things moving. Will they do another scan in a week? It would be good to know what is going on in there. I hope it is all resolved soon.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Peace baby ,so sorry u are still waiting huni,I waited almost three weeks with my naturl mcs myself but wanted to hold onto my baby as long as possible :cry:,it's so hard and emotional and am praying it passes quickly for you ,love and prayers my love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks everyone

Nats thats a brilliant idea i never thought of acu in fact i stopped my sessions thinking i'd better give my body the chance to do its thing naturally. 

Despie :hugs: i don't know how you do it!


----------



## crystal443

Peacebaby- so sorry and I hope things move along for you quickly, the waiting must be terrible.:cry:

Despie- You're an amazing lady:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Peace baby and crystal ,I love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Somehow, I didn't know that you are in the process of miscarrying. :cry:

hmm............
umm............

Words really don't seem adequate right now. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## love2006

Peacebaby, I am sorry to read about your MC. :hugs::hugs: When I MC in Sept. I didnot immediately pass everything and I was spotting forever. My MD mentioned a medication that I could take by mouth to help the process along. I didn't take it so I am not sure of the name, but you may want to ask your md about it.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Not been on B+B for a few days I'm 13dpo and this is usually the point I go a bit bonkers! Keep getting evaps on ICs, my temps still high and boobs are killing me but trying really hard not to symptom spot cos I know it only ends in heartache! So I am expecting AF to arrive Monday.

Peacebaby-so sorry to hear your are loosing your baby sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:. I hope you have good people aroung you looking after you.

D-mon- I'm in the same as you deciding whether to IVF or not, our FS recommended ISCI with donor eggs in Spain. Hubby and I said we'd talk about it in the New Year, FX we both make decisions that end with a :bfp:

Sending poisitive vibes to all for some Christmas :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

hi ladies!

thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone. it means much to have you all here, i know many of you have been through this and it helps to have people who understand. i have the up & down days, like yesterday when a cute baby girl in Starbucks kept smiling at me and making baby talk, made me weepy and i'm sure her mom thought i was some weirdo so we left quickly.

spoke to my acu lady and we'll do a session this week but she also suggested i drink a really strong brew of red raspberry leaf tea (apparently used to hasten labour) and 20-40 drops of lobelia tincture (only to be used for missed miscarriages). she said it's worked for other clients in the past and doesn't weaken the uterine lining and apparently takes a few hours to take effect .DH is going out with a friend tonight and i'll stay in and take the herbs..hope it works. have a re-scan booked for thursday and if nothing has happened by then it will have to be a D&C. hoping the herbs work! 

Despie :hugs::hugs: you're a super-strong special lady!

have a good weekend ladies :hugs:

_P.S : any stalkers reading this please don't take the herbs without medical supervision_


----------



## NorthStar

Peacebaby :hugs: hoping that the herbs work for you so you can move on without the surgical intervention.


----------



## bellamamma

Peacebaby, sorry you're in the midst of it now, really hope the herbs work! I was just walking into the hospital to have a d and c in september when it happened, thank goodness, did not want another! Hope it happens before for you too, hugs


----------



## Desperado167

Peace baby ,lots and lots of prayers for u darling that the herbs work ,stay strong I am there holding on tight to your hand ,yes the raspberry leaf tea makes the uterus contract ,it can be used to bring on labour ,:thumbup:Always thinking of you ,love always t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Peacebaby- I hope the herbs work for you quickly and you can start to heal :hugs:

sukisam- we're going to try IVF a few more times and if we don't get results or end up responding poorly again then we'll be moving forward with donor eggs overseas. Maybe you won't need IVF and you'll get an early CHristmas gift:dust::dust:

Hi everyone else, hope you're having a great weekend:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## SWLondonMum

peacebaby said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone. it means much to have you all here, i know many of you have been through this and it helps to have people who understand. i have the up & down days, like yesterday when a cute baby girl in Starbucks kept smiling at me and making baby talk, made me weepy and i'm sure her mom thought i was some weirdo so we left quickly.
> 
> spoke to my acu lady and we'll do a session this week but she also suggested i drink a really strong brew of red raspberry leaf tea (apparently used to hasten labour) and 20-40 drops of lobelia tincture (only to be used for missed miscarriages). she said it's worked for other clients in the past and doesn't weaken the uterine lining and apparently takes a few hours to take effect .DH is going out with a friend tonight and i'll stay in and take the herbs..hope it works. have a re-scan booked for thursday and if nothing has happened by then it will have to be a D&C. hoping the herbs work!
> 
> Despie :hugs::hugs: you're a super-strong special lady!
> 
> have a good weekend ladies :hugs:
> 
> _P.S : any stalkers reading this please don't take the herbs without medical supervision_

Peacebaby - so sorry about your m/c, horrible thing to go through, especially if you have to wait for it to happen. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SWLondonMum

Every time I turn my back this thread has grown so fast, I can't keep up! I started reading the COQ thread and only got halfway! Anyway it's 3am here and I can't sleep so it's a good time to catch up :wacko:
I'm in limbo land at the moment - in the 2ww and feeling really bloated and achey like :witch: is about to come (due in the next few days) plus I finally got round to having my cervical smear and had some spotting afterwards - googled it of course and it said that this is common esp just before AF. So I don't think I'll be getting my Xmas BFP
And we're in limbo land about what to do next - need to really sit down and think if we should start on the IVF route (not sure if we want to/can afford it!) or at least investigating it and getting initial tests. It seems like such a big step - I don't really want to thinkk about it before Xmas (that was by cut-off, after that we are going to really think about it, too much going on before then). But I have a niggling thought in my mind that I should look into it now esp as a friend of mine recommended ARGC which has a bit of a wait for initial appointments :shrug:
I got a really nice reply from a lovely lady on another thread who said that a lot of people get pregnant when they are doing all the prep for IVF as they get any other health issues resolved and are usually in great health so maybe I should just look at it like that (she says sitting here with :wine:).DH have been under a lot of stress with our business this year but it should all be over by Xmas as we are closing it :happydance::wohoo: and although I am quite healthy, I've not been eating as well as usual (plus a bit too much of the wine somestimes!) so I feel really ready for a bit of a health kick in Jan. I might even get into the whole COQ thing (I did start reading but only got halfway).
There's not much else I can do - I saw my GP this week and she said that on the NHS I can only wait for my appointments to come up (follow up is 2.5mths away - end Feb:growlmad:) but she has requested a laproscopy as I;ve had some endo symptoms this year. There's not a lot the NHS can do for me anyway as I'm not eligible for free IVF (I'm 39) so if I do want/need any treatment it'll be private anyway - not even sure if we'd do IVF anyway because of the cost!
That's it really. I love this forum - it really helps to know we're all going through similar things and it puts things into perspective
:dust: to everyone for Xmas and 2012


----------



## SWLondonMum

bellamamma said:


> Oh you gals are sooo funny, love this thread for it's sharp wit!! I, tho feel bad about it, instinctively say "bitch" under my breath every time I see a prego, esp if she's older, which here in italy, most are! I love hearing about my lttc or rpl friend's pregs, but nobody else's! I also feel like a stat sinc 1 in 3 older women have a miscarriage...here I am, the rest of you can go on making healthy babies! Oh well, that's life, a tricky thing she is...

Hi bellamamma, just catching up on this thread and wanted to say hi - I am English but lived in Rome for a year a few years ago...oops it was about 8 years agi when I was early 30s! Part of me wishes I'd stayed but I did meet DH soon after coming back to the UK so who knows where I'd be if I'd stayed. Anyway I love anything that reminds me of my fantastic year in Italy so hi and :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

SWlondonmum, It is so hard knowing what to do when it comes to treatments etc. But agree doing the tests is a good idea, you might just find out what the problem is. We have decided to try IUI in Feb and I have been feeling more relaxed since deciding. Sometimes it just helps to have a plan. ´What ever you decide I hope you bFP comes soon.


----------



## bellamamma

Hi SWLondon! I'm glad to remind you of good things! I've been here 6 years and it can be tough as it's so different from the states, but all in all, I wouldn't go back. That's funny bout meeting your Oh when you went back, I met mine 6 months after arriving here, otherwise I probably would've headed back at a year like you!
Sounds like you have some big decisions ahead of you, I wish you peace and calm to help make it easier!
How's everyone else???
Afm, next friday have my f/u appt with rpl specialist after some tests, so will hopefully get the game plan and the ok to start ttc again! 2 weeks from Xmas I'm 44 so no more time to lose!! Getting stitches out tuesday, tho, so not sure instant ttc will be in the cards...:-(


----------



## keekeesaurus

Peacebaby :hugs: just wanted to echo everything the girls have said and really hope the herbs help and that you don't need surgery. You are in my thoughts and prayers lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

suki, SWLM and bella, GL with your tests and appointments, I really hope everything works out for you whatever you decide to do :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :flower:

I have ordered some of that DHEA supplement though I'm a bit nervous about using it due to SE, but IDK LL and Crystal have been ok with it so far :shrug: I'm terrified of skin breakouts and facial hair in case my previous posts hadn't mentioned that :haha:

Apart from that not much going on with me, my OH will be doing his testing in the next couple of weeks, my FS appointment is in January. I'm also 39 so can't expectmuch help from NHS beyond the testing, so I've been researching IVF clinics this weekend.


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

I hope you're all okay. It seems like a lot of us are at a point where we need to be making major decisions re future treatments, IVF etc.

The way I look at it for me + hubby we have 1-2% chance of getting preggers on our own and we've been trying over 2 years and I'm not sure how many months I can keep having hope just to get it crushed when AF comes. donor egg IVF in Spain gives us a 50-60% of having a baby and we were considering adoption so I'm sure I can cope with the baby not having my dna because I know how much you love a baby when it's growing inside of you. Not sure if hubby would go for it we need to talk after Christmas. The other thing I want (but don't know if i really want) is an ending and doing IVF would give us an ending- hopefully a happy one.

We don't have savings so it would be credit card IVF but it's kind of now or never I don't want to spend 2 years saving.

I'm 14dpo today so I am, of course, anaylsing every fart, belch etc as a possible sign of pregnancy!!:blush:

Here's hoping we all get :drunk: Christmas/New Years Eve and have great :sex: and get a load of surprise :bfp: and spend the IVF money on baby stuff!!

Sending us all tons of
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

I'd adopt in a heartbeat but there's not a chance in hell of it happening in the UK, there were only 60 babies adopted in England the whole of 2010 :nope: plus it's going to be in excess of 4 years of applying, at least 12 home visits, and an extremely gruelling process, all with no guarantee of a kid at the end of it :cry:

Even if we went overseas and found a child to adopt, that child would have to be kept in care for maybe 4 years as we'd still have to go through all the UK adoption procedure.

So it's a bio kid or it's nothing, not because we wouldn't adopt but because of the UK adoption system.


----------



## sukisam

We would adopt if it was easier the UK adoption is pretty shit isn't it we wouldn't be considered for a baby because we are lucky enough to have kids. Which is fine couples without children should be prioritised for babies we would be happy to have an older child the people we have spoken to in the adoption services where we live have said they tend to consider children about 2 years younger than any biological children so for us that would be 7 or under. I think if we don't get pregnant we will still consider going down that route but like you say it's a very long and lengthly road with no guarantees.

The family minister (who was adopted himself) has "promised" to ensure adoptions are complete before the childs first birthday but I'm not sure how realistic that is. The problem is in the UK parents having to prove they f*** up with their child most of the time before adoption is considered. Our agency did say to us the best way to adopt a baby is to consider fostering which can lead to adoption but you then have the risk of bonding and the child then going back to parents,

Why is it so bloody difficult?!:growlmad:
Rant over-must be PMT!!

Lets hope we get happily up the duff and not need to go down that road.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

The current government are talking about making it much easier to adopt now. Maybe it is worth getting yourselves on to the list now and if it does get easier you will beon the queue. My cousin adopted from Russia, it took them 10 months but they got their little boy when he was less than two and it is working really well for them all.
I hope you get their naturally but it wouldn´t hurt to make inquiries too, no?


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello ladies!
Been away for a while and trying to catch up..Peacebaby, so sorry, I hope everything gets worked out quickly for you. I am in awe with how strong so many of you ladies are, I feel so bad for myself when AF comes, and I'm not even dealing with losing a baby:hugs:
I didn't realize how difficult the adoption process was-oh and I have decided not to go down that road, but I have a cousin that was adopted, it was one of those happy stories where the couple adopts and gets pregnant very soon after! It worked out very well for them, I think I would consider fostering in the future though. 
On another note, can anyone tell me if you should use preseed even if you have adequate cm? I'm not sure if you would benefit from it still? If so can anyone tell me where you would get it-my hub is in the US today and I understand it's available in stores there, I'm sure he'd love to stop and pick some up:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Are you in the UK jennifer01?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> On another note, can anyone tell me if you should use preseed even if you have adequate cm? I'm not sure if you would benefit from it still? If so can anyone tell me where you would get it-my hub is in the US today and I understand it's available in stores there, I'm sure he'd love to stop and pick some up:haha:

I've never used it, but I happened to see some in a CVS yesterday. (CVS is a chain drugstore in the US.) It was in the family planning section, with the condoms and pregnancy tests.

Peacebaby, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have seen PS at CVS and Target, but I happen to think it's the root of all evil.:haha:

On the other hand, Tracey loves the stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

I am in Canada, and I've never seen the stuff here:shrug:
Please tell me why it's evil-do you go sliding off the bed?? I really don't need it, as in it's slippery enough:haha:But I had the impression it created a better environment for the swim team..am I wrong?


----------



## NorthStar

I did buy some in a fit of desperation (it's with the condoms etc in the chemist here in the UK) but I found it made things waaaaaay too wet, as I get enough EWCM as it is.

But then I was also experimenting with Soft Cups (why why why do I do this stuff :dohh:) and the guidance was that with the SC in you need the PS to stop the swimmers drying up, ie using a lubed up SC after sex.

Then, after talking to a dairy farmer about insemination, I was informed that the cold temperature of the PS would actually stun the swimmers and would be counterproductive, and this makes a lot of sense to me.

So my PS is now gathering dust.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> I am in Canada, and I've never seen the stuff here:shrug:
> Please tell me why it's evil-do you go sliding off the bed?? I really don't need it, as in it's slippery enough:haha:But I had the impression it created a better environment for the swim team..am I wrong?

I think if you make enough of your own, you probably don't need the PS. It's not cheap, for starters, and I'm always of the opinion that natural, when possible, is better... the PS is there to do the job of the CM, so if you have enough CM on your own, skip the PS - I do.


----------



## Natsby

Can anyone tell me if I take cold meds today if it will dry up my CM too? I usually Ov a bit later than this and if I don´t stop sneezing I may go mad!


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, it might.


----------



## NorthStar

I probably wouldn't risk it Nats, you could take guafesnin, but that will make you snottier :nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks ladies, I will skip it! I was going to do this crazy all bets are off try anything month...but then I chickened out on the softcups (I'm sorry, but I just KNOW I'll wind up in emerg with some intern pulling it out of my cooch and snickering) and then I swore I would try the soda (but then I was like what the crap am I gonna put it up there with??) and even though I know none of it will work, I wanted to do something cause I do nothing now-I won't temp anymore (weird sleeping habits) I won't opk (I rarely get a true positive) and I STILL have no appointment and feel like I'm going crazy. 
I think I am starting to really feel like it will never happen. It's making me desperate, which is not a good look for me! My only child will be going away to school soon and I really wanted it to happen before then, and it's not looking good. Sorry ladies, needed a vent.
Does anyone have estrosmart plus experience? It's big ingredient is agnus castus, I've tried it before but my naturopath said I wasn't taking enough for a therapeutic dose, and I doubled it this month. I usually have very painful ovulation, which should have been yesterday, but no pain. I had a bit of ewcm, but zero pain. So could this stuff affect ovulation? I don't know if it did something good and that's why I had no pain, or if I didn't ovulate. Grrrrr. Thanks for all the advice, even though I've been at this awhile, there's always a new question!!:wacko:


----------



## Jennifer01

Natsby said:


> Can anyone tell me if I take cold meds today if it will dry up my CM too? I usually Ov a bit later than this and if I don´t stop sneezing I may go mad!

There's always egg whites:haha:
I think if you use certain kinds it could have an effect


----------



## dachsundmom

Vitex is one of those that can move your OV up, back, or not at all. If your cycles are regular, it's recommended you not use it.


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Vitex is one of those that can move your OV up, back, or not at all. zif your cycles are regular, it's recommended you not use it.

See, this is what drives me nuts, my naturopath told me this product(the estrosmart plus) is a hormone regulator, so it would just even out anything that's a bit off. If this stuff caused me to NOT ovulate I swear I'm gonna flip out(more than usual). However, I am liking not being in pain-but not if it means no O!!!:dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

I think if you normally get Ov pain by now, then this stuff has delayed your ov.

I started agnus castus this cycle, but when my opks weren't darkening by CD11 I was too scared, and stopped taking it.

Most stuff I've tried seems to delay Ov, if anything.


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> I think if you normally get Ov pain by now, then this stuff has delayed your ov.
> 
> I started agnus castus this cycle, but when my opks weren't darkening by CD11 I was too scared, and stopped taking it.
> 
> Most stuff I've tried seems to delay Ov, if anything.

Hmmmmm this is frustrating. Although, on a positive note, at least this way AF won't catch me till after Christmas!:happydance:
Thanks for your help ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

I took it anyway, I feel so rough I had to do something. There is so little chance of us getting pregnant naturally I thought, why not? Not that I would even consider bd feeling like this. I always have the dreaded pre-seed if I find it a problem. Just can´t stop sneezing:^o


----------



## Sus09

I went to Holland and Barret yesterday, and the lady saw me looking at the conception and pregnancy shelf. She was recommending me to buy Agnus cactus, only because there was on offer:haha: I bought horny goat instead as it was on offer as well :haha::blush:

I have a pack of soy isoflavones unopened and I am happy to send it to anyone who wants it? For some reason I received another one from Amazon (I had only ordered 1) and I dont even know if I am going to use the one pot.

Anyone who wants to have the soy just let me know.


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Sus but the soy just about killed me, I threw the rest of it in the bin.

I have so many vits and supplements now, can't believe how much time and effort has went into this TTC project, I was so relaxed in the the beginning like a fool :cry:


----------



## bellamamma

Nats if you take the cold meds with both pseudoephedrine and guaifenesin, you should be fine, as one dries but the other thins and loosens...they should negate one another in the ttc department!


----------



## Desperado167

I took the night nurse for my cold and it completely dried up my cm :nope:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> Thanks Sus but the soy just about killed me, I threw the rest of it in the bin.
> 
> I have so many vits and supplements now, can't believe how much time and effort has went into this TTC project, I was so relaxed in the the beginning like a fool :cry:

I know what you mean! my house looks like a mini H&B store:haha:

I have already allocated the soy ladies :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

When I stop TTC I'm going to bundle it all up and give it away :haha:

If we do manage to have a child that will be great, but there is no way in hell I'll be doing this again :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

FYI for anyone with anxiety/depression...be careful with the vitex; it can worsen your symptoms and render any meds ineffective.:wacko:

If you use it, make sure your doctor knows.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I managed two days on vitex...believe it or not, it knocked me out, LOL.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :) I've never tried soy or vitex I've always been to scared to take soy because everyone seems to get side effects from it and vitex I've never really looked into that much:thumbup: but I do take a sh*tload of vitamins:wacko: and I really can't say I feel any different then I did before I started taking them:shrug: I'd be scared to add up what we've spent over the years TTC, it'd probably make me :cry: lol


----------



## NorthStar

The only compensation for all the vits and supps Crystal is DM and I reckon we will live well into our 90s :haha:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: I think you might be right NorthStar:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yeah, but I am not going to be 90 with a beard!:haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

dachsundmom said:


> Yeah, but I am not going to be 90 with a beard!:haha:

or acne! :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

So true! 

Since I came off BCP 18 months ago I've had more spots than I ever did as a teen :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Like I said, if I have to be infertile, I must stay cute bc it's all I am going to have left.:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> FYI for anyone with anxiety/depression...be careful with the vitex; it can worsen your symptoms and render any meds ineffective.:wacko:
> 
> If you use it, make sure your doctor knows.:flower:

I didn't know this either, I'm not on meds but do have anxiety...haven't noticed anything do far but it's something to consider!


----------



## dachsundmom

Just monitor it and if you notice changes, consider it could be the vitex.


----------



## NorthStar

Same goes for maca and anxiety related issues/sleep disorders.

I can't remember if I mentioned that on this thread, or another thread :dohh:


----------



## Jennifer01

I wonder if the vitex is making my sleep issues worse though...it's good practice for getting up with a baby all night:haha:
Is vitex linked to heart palpatations? I have had them off and on most of my life, but very sporadically, it seems a bit more frequent now. I assumed maybe I was having more caffeine than I realized:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.vitamins-supplements.org/herbal-supplements/vitex.php


----------



## Natsby

Morning all, I think I´m going to stop reading the BFP thread. I am really happy for all the ladies who get them, but it never seems to be the names I want to see. Also when people say look I´m over 40 and it happened for me, I rarely feel encouraged because it is almost never their first. So if they don´t have fertility issues it doesn´t relate to me. I am being a grump I know, maybe the this dratted cold.
I should be bd but I can´t find the energy, or breath, or stop sneezing. I can´t chart because my temp is all over the place. Maybe I should just give it a rest this cycle. I hate feeling this pathetic, sorry for the rant and thanks for being there all of you!!


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!
well AF is on her way my temp has dropped and I have pain and look about 6 months pregnant- which is always such a f***ing kick in the teeth!! Nobody stand near the lady with PMT or she may blow!
This month I did soy CD 5-9 but stopped everything else and for some stupid bloody reason thought my crappy eggs and my hubby shitty sperm may have done it, had high temps and felt pregnant- what a t**t I am for hoping/wishing/thinking.
I'll be fine when she comes hardly did any :sex: last month after the news we only have 1-2% chance of getting preggers naturally, we'll be onto month 29-TWENTY NINE?!
Sorry for my severe misery ladies guess it's just a bit too hard some days eh? wish I didn't want another baby so much, wish I could settle for my 2 (whom I am very grateful for after my first baby Emily was born sleeping). I really do know I'm lucky to be a Mum but this crazy desire just won't go away. 

Need a plan for this month then need to talk to hubby about making a decision re going to Spain for donor egg IVF but i'm scared to ask in case he says no.

Maybe i just need some COCK in my life ha ha!!

Hope you're all having better days than me, I promise I'll be "normal" again tommorrow when the :witch:has arrived.

As ever, sending you all huge amounts of
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

Suki, it is always a blow when AF is on her way, we have similar % chance as you and it is hard to stay positive. Having said that I often have a few days when I think Maybe... and than drop way down when it isn´t happening. Maybe why now I have sort of stopped hoping, that way AF is easier to deal with. 
But you did manage it three times already so maybe a fourth is coming your way soon, I hope so.
Good luck and thanks for the baby dust.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Everyone's allowed a crappy day and a good vent so no need to apologies ladies.

Dmom, thanks for posting that link re vitex. I don't know what to do about mine, not so much because of the ADs (I'm on SSRIs) but because I've had breast ca. Bollocks. Should I stop taking it or not? It mentioned progestins and my bc was oestrogen receptor +ve so now I'm in a quandary. I hate quandaries!


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks, I wouldn't take it; not worth the risk. But, that's just me.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yeah, I hedged my bets coming off the Tx early so I don't want to push my luck. I'm taking prenatals and COCK and omega 3 so I figure that's enough anyway lol.
Thanks dmom :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

To be upfront, since you have had a mastectomy, it would probably be ok, but on the other hand, if anything ever were to happen, you would always wonder about the vitex...just not worth it.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee I agree with b ,it's better being safe than sorry ,suki ,so so sorry it's such a kick in teeth wen af arrives :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

You're right girls, thank you for being upfront - I appreciate it :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Had a look at a couple of other sites and they say the same thing. So the vitex has to go!


----------



## NorthStar

Suki and Nats :flower: it's not just the AF meaning BFN there are hormones involved that also make you feel like crap :hugs:

Keeks, IDK I don't think I'd take the chance on AC without running past a doctor, because there is some hormonal component to AC, whereas omega 3 and COCK are just generally good for you.


----------



## crystal443

Suki- so sorry AF is on her way:growlmad: the day before is always the worst:wacko:

Nats- hope your feeling better soon!!

Good morning DMom, Despie, Keekee, ready, jennifer..have I missed anyone? If so sorry and good morning lol. I need some help:wacko: on Thursday I had a - OPK, Fri and Sat was +, Sun was - and I was not going to test again but I still had O pain and EWCM yesterday and it was + again:shrug: I had a look on Dr.Google and it said it could be I'm gearing up to O but not doing it however it said this normally happens if there's illness, stress etc and I have none of these. Anyone have any ideas or know why?


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, it might be the DHEA.


----------



## Desperado167

B wot was it u were taking wen u got repeated plus opks ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tamoxifen....hate that stuff, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tamoxifen....hate that stuff, LOL

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Dmom:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Tamoxifen was evil to you:growlmad:

I did look up if DHEA will give multiple +'s and couldn't find anything but I'm thinking that's what it is too...so I guess DH stays a happy man for a few days more:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, I don't think it's that it gives you multiple positive OPKs, but that your body is having a hard time OVing and keeps trying...if that makes sense.

If you don't need DHEA or as much as the 75mg you are taking, your ovaries are working on over time right now.:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Crystal were you on 75mg last month?


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Dmom..that does make sense:thumbup: I gotta stay on it to hopefully get enough eggs for the next round of IVF:shrug: poor ovaries they are taking a beating lately:thumbup:The acupunturist wanted me to take Royal Jelly as well but I think you told me they too are estrogen based? Anyway I didn't end up getting them so thanks because I would have taken them and probably messed up my cycle even more :thumbup:

NorthStar- I bought a bottle of Jarrows DHEA from the UK and when I got them they were 50mg capsules so I did take 100mg per day:blush: FS did say be careful what you buy for DHEA as it needs to be as pure as possible. I know Jarrows works because the scan looked so much better, the ones he prescribed are 75mg and they are pure DHEA..no name brand though, their made at the pharmacy because DHEA isn't sold here commercially. Anyway long story short he said do not exceed 75mg per day even with the Jarrows brand because they can really mess everything up. And if you have irregular heartbeat or a history of siezures do not take them:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Hi everyone. :winkwink:

I hope you all had a good weekend. 

Mine was very nice and full of Christmas activities. After 2 full days of spotting, AF finally decided to show up. WTH! I have also decided that my previous plan to preserve my only remaining ovary isn't working. I have now decided to try to blow it up with egg producing medicine! :thumbup: Provided DH and I don't run into an issues on the sex-life front, we should survive another round of femara. 

suki-dang witch! :hugs:

nats- sorry you're down. :hugs: I never read the bfps either. In fact, I have decided that even looking at FF pregnancy charts suck as well. If you enter criteria of, 'ttc greater than 18 months', it's mostly IVF. :dohh:

Crystal- I dislike opks, mainly because I find them too subjective. "Is this line darker than the other, is it a smidge off, is it just the same? Maybe it will look different at a different angle, in a different light", oh eff it....too difficult. :dohh:

Nats and Dmom- yes, if we aren't going to be preggo, let's be pretty. :blush:

Sorry if I missed anyone else. :flower:

I just came home from a really difficult day at work. This is a senstive topic, but I need to unload. So, you may want to skip if you are sensitive. 
We had a patient that had an uncomplicated vaginal delivery and then we couldn't get her bleeding to stop. We did a hysterectomy on a 24 year old woman because she was literally hemorrhaging to death. We worked on her for over 3 hours. At one point we were happy with a bloodpressure of 32/22, this was an improvement over undetectable bloodpressure. 5 doctors and 8 nurses working on 1 patient. She made it to the ICU, but was still hemorrhaging and intubated, 9 hours after birth. :cry: This poor woman, her baby, and her family. What a difficult time they are all facing. 

I know that bad things happen all the time. We could get hit walking down the road. But, this just shouldn't happen. Not at this point in our society. :cry:

Participating in that event really changes your perspective, that's for sure.


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki and nats-:hugs:

Dmom-thanks for the info. I think I will continue the vitex at least a couple of months, then see what happens. I think it's making me antsy though!:dohh:

Crystal-I am feeling your pain! I always have O pain, should have o'd on Saturday, and didn't feel a thing!! Some ewcm 2 days prior..but now I don't know if vitex is screwing with my o, or evening out my hormones, so that it's not as painful?? Grrrrrr!!!

Ready, so sorry about your day. I had preeclampsia when preg, and delivered 11 weeks early by emerg section. Complete with organs starting to fail. One nurse became close with me, and even stayed late when it was clear that I would have to deliver...I can imagine how easy it would be to get close to a patient and get upset :hugs: And here I was feeling sorry for myself today!

Everyone else-:flower: hope you are well!


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> Suki and Nats :flower: it's not just the AF meaning BFN there are hormones involved that also make you feel like crap :hugs:
> 
> Keeks, IDK I don't think I'd take the chance on AC without running past a doctor, because there is some hormonal component to AC, whereas omega 3 and COCK are just generally good for you.

It's not fair really, I think if you have to get AF some hormone that makes you feel naturally drunk should kick in, and stay till its over. That's reasonable, isn't it???


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies you're always so supportive I really appreciate your kind words :hugs:

Well AF came full and heavy yesterday so normal service has resumed today, self-pitying has gone and I'm now planning how I can seduce hubby to :sex: his arse off :blush:. I should ovulate when we're both off work for thew holidays so that will be good.

Crystal i have had the odd month where I had positive opks + EWCM then negative so stopped :sex: then a few days later more EWCM and positive opks I think as you and others have said your body gets ready to ovulate then for some reason dosen't then a few days later gears upo again and releases the egg so i hope you are jumping on OH still!!

Ready- your days sounds awful how sad. I'm a nurse and my mate works in ITU and occassionally she has stroies like yours. i'm a lung cancer nurse so it's always a bad time of yeward to be diagnosing people with lung cancer so it is a bit depressing here too. Still when we get preggers we'll have loads of time away from work looking after lovely babies.

Ladies i need your opinions i ovulate on my own each month but it's somewhere between CD 14-17 but my LP is usually 14 days. As you know might be doing egg donor IVF Feb-March time next year, my FS here prescribed 3 months of clomid should i take it? I'm worried it'll think my lining which I want nice and thick if we're having IVF. I did soy this month so could do that again CD5-9- any opinions very welcome. i have low amh too so do you think i should start COCK or DHEA or both? I figure it's cheaper 9 and a lot more fun) to try a few cycles before we consider IVF.

Any of your thoughts welcome! 

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

Ready, how awful, that poor family. I imagine it is hard to switch off with a job like yours, you must be very strong. At least you are doing something to help, 50 years ago a patient like that would have died for sure, now hopefully she and her baby will get to have a life together, at least your team have given her a fighting chance.:hugs::hugs:
I´m feeling less :cry: today, at least we managed on :sex: last night so I might be in the running this month. God knows when I´ll ov, I had to give up temping because they were all over the place with this cold. But still 2% is still a possibility right, just a rather small one.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Ready, how awful, that poor family. I imagine it is hard to switch off with a job like yours, you must be very strong. At least you are doing something to help, 50 years ago a patient like that would have died for sure, now hopefully she and her baby will get to have a life together, at least your team have given her a fighting chance.:hugs::hugs:
> I´m feeling less :cry: today, at least we managed on :sex: last night so I might be in the running this month. God knows when I´ll ov, I had to give up temping because they were all over the place with this cold. But still 2% is still a possibility right, just a rather small one.

Remember it just takes one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

HHello ladies,


> l

I havent been around a lot lately. Like many of us I am feeling down. Not feeling festive at all this year.

Ready what a day you had yesterday! Poor family. But thanks for what you and your team did she is still alive!! Xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki :hugs:My mum in law died of lung cancer at Xmas seven years ago ,I still miss her desperately every day ,I have a lung infection ATM and it' was awful trying to get a breath but feel much better today .I love your idea of Seducing oh and :sex:his arse off :haha:Good luck with that ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> HHello ladies,
> 
> 
> l
> 
> I havent been around a lot lately. Like many of us I am feeling down. Not feeling festive at all this year.
> 
> Ready what a day you had yesterday! Poor family. But thanks for what you and your team did she is still alive!! XxxClick to expand...

Awwwwww sus ,I think Xmas is so hard for everyone that is desperate for a l.o to share it with ,keep going darling you will have yours soon ,sorry you are feeling down :cry::cry:Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,sorry about af and that poor girl ,please let us know if there's any progress ,I will pray for her and her family ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

K...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Life is such a bitch!:growlmad:


Suki...will you be monitored on Clomid? If so, I say give it a go, but no vitex with it.


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> But still 2% is still a possibility right, just a rather small one.

2%?

Fucking A!!!!!!!!

I read a post last night. Someone mentioned that if you have unexplained infertility, you have a 1-5% chance of conception each month. :growlmad: You know what? I think I could have done without that piece of information!


----------



## readyformore

So, I've been noticing that for the past 6 months or more, I am ovulating about 3 days earlier than I have my whole life. 

I just read in another forum that this is a sign of perimenopause.

Anyone know if that is true? My doc said that with perimenopause, my cycles would jump all over the place. 
They are not doing that, but there is definately something changing.


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG no! Are you serious? I might as well stand outside and wait to get struck by lightening.:cry:


Ready, when do you start the Femara?


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG no! Are you serious? I might as well stand outside and wait to get struck by lightening.:cry:
> 
> 
> Ready, when do you start the Femara?

I'm not sure. 

I'm hoping the beginning of January. We'll see how my work schedule looks. I'm not sure if I'll be able to change a bunch of work days to accomodate scans and IUI. We'll have to wait for cd1-then see when cd12, 14, and 15 will fall. If it's a weekend that I'm scheduled to work, then I probably will wait a month. 

I really wanted to do it this month. I have a big group of days off. But, they are closed for the holidays. 

Although, as it looks, O will be on Christmas Eve. :dohh: I have to work 12 hours and we usually stay up late to wrap gifts. So, maybe I'll wake up at 5:15 to have sex before I go to work (I hate that), but I don't want to miss my 1-5% chance! :dohh:

If that's the case, then I will need to bd again on Christmas night after we visit at 2 different houses. 


Honestly, I can almost guarantee that it won't work out according to my plan this month. :nope:

We will be too tired to fit it in.

Maybe I should just scratch it all and wait til January.


----------



## dachsundmom

My fertile time will be around Xmas Eve as well; we have family here too, so IDK how this will work.:nope:

To be upfront, my doc said the same thing about the early signs of the big M....but, if your LP stays about the same, then he doesn't count it. He told me 6 cycles of an earlier OV, with a different LP....and changes with AF have to be 6 cycles as well.:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie-so sorry to hear about your Mum in law lung cancer really is an evil disease. Sorry you're feeling rough :hugs:

D-mon- no I wouldn't be monitored with clomid so not really sure whether to take it or not.

Sorry so many of us are feeling sh** :hugs:
I think we should tell the 1-2 or 1-5% to go a f*** themselves and try and get some PMA going (hard to do i know) but those percentages what are they really based on? MY FS did stutter and mumble when I asked him to explain to me he research beyind the %'s!! Anyway, we are going to be in the 1-5%!

Seems like there will be a fair amount of :sex: over Christmas! FX it results in some lovely :bfp:

Ready-sorry your dates are a bummer for IUI, fx you get dates sorted around your cycle for Jan/Feb. I reckon you should get loads of :sex: before ovulation so you'll have lots of :spermy: waiting for meet your egg,

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, what do you want to do?


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> My fertile time will be around Xmas Eve as well; we have family here too, so IDK how this will work.:nope:
> 
> To be upfront, my doc said the same thing about the early signs of the big M....but, if your LP stays about the same, then he doesn't count it. He told me 6 cycles of an earlier OV, with a different LP....and changes with AF have to be 6 cycles as well.:hugs:

:cry: Yep, this is me.

Changes started June of 2009 (at the old age of 33!). I told my doc I thought it was perimenopause. I changed my thryoid meds this June, (which really wasn't even out of the normal range, but at least it was something I could work on), and things got better for 4 months. But this month, with a perfectly adjusted thyroid, I spotted again. I was hoping spotting was based on my thyroid. Nope.


:cry::cry: Now I'm off to go rock in a corner and suck my thumb.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

God knows I choke while typing this, but have you considered TMX instead o femara? We all know I had a very long LP with it and my temps stayed higher.


----------



## sukisam

D-mon- I don't really know what to do with the clomid, for some reason I feel like I shouldn't take it. I don't know if it's because I'm worried it'll thin the lining of my uterus and if we go for IVF I want a good lining! I am a great believer in gut feelings and it doesn't seem right. Maybe I'm just a freak :dohh:
Take care
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

How soon are you talking IVF?


----------



## sukisam

If we have it the earliest it would be would be Feb/March by the time they find an egg donor x


----------



## dachsundmom

I would probably do one round of Clomid; if it were me, I would always wonder "what if?" :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

True......... those bloody what ifs!
Thanks for the advice really appreciated :hugs:
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

sukisam said:


> True......... those bloody what ifs!
> Thanks for the advice really appreciated :hugs:
> xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I think one cycle, unmonitored is ok, as long as you temp. Two cycles, not so much. Clomid did not agree with me, but it worked for Crystal.:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- if it's your RE that is advising clomid, then I would go with it, even for just one cycle. 

True, we know our bodies best, but if they are recommending clomid prior to IVF, then I would try it. Maybe just skip it the cycle prior to IVF?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, my LP has been switching every cycle for the last 6...but, I attribute it to the drugs and soy; but, I don't think my doc would have mentioned it to me, if he weren't concerned.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ready :hi:

We don't really have a RE anymore! We saw him and he recommended ICSI in UK with my eggs but 3 months of clomid to try. Then my AMH came back very low and so he said no point in having ICSI with my eggs and recommended ICSi with donor eggs in Spain so we won't be seeing him again. I said shall I take the clomid and he said well you can but it probably won't do anything!!
Hence the indecision!

I will be unmonitored so maybe I should just go for one cycle like d-mon said.

Thanks ladies off to do some very boring :iron:and :dishes:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Well..........he didn't say it would hurt!

May as well give it a shot. At the very least, it will make you feel proactive.

Happy housework! I've been wrapping Christmas presents. It seems never ending, (that might be because I can't seem to stop buying things. :blush: It's ltttc therapy!).


----------



## Jennifer01

Good day ladies!
I need some quick advice....so in the ongoing saga of did I ovulate or did vitex screw me up....today I have discharge every time I wipe BUT I'm not sure what it is :blush:
Does the decongestant (can never spell that guar..blah blah stuff properly!) thin your mucus to the point that it looks like semen?? Cause that's what it looks like, but we haven't bd since Saturday, and I've never had that stuff stick around for more than a day or so! So I don't know if I'm gearing up to O or what??
Sorry I didn't tmi this but dmom said I didn't have to here:haha:
Any advice would be good...I only have a small window of the next couple hours to bd (schedule wise) so it would be good to know.
Thanks all:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am at a loss on this one; I hope someone else can help.


----------



## readyformore

I think it's one of those things where you might never know. 

Why don't you just have sex to cover your bases?

That's going to be my answer to all questions from now on...........sex will fix it!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

I think you're right, im going to have sex to be safe...what?!! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

At least a good orgasm will give you a little bit of an amnesic effect.

"What was I upset about? Oh, my cycles.....*shrug*, I'm sure it will all work out."

:haha:


----------



## bellamamma

Jennifer, Well, guaifenesin never made my cm look like semen (!), but depending on how thick yours was to start with, could be a possibility. I say, get the goods!! It sounds positive so get bd'ing girl!


----------



## Jennifer01

:wohoo:


readyformore said:


> At least a good orgasm will give you a little bit of an amnesic effect.
> 
> "What was I upset about? Oh, my cycles.....*shrug*, I'm sure it will all work out."
> 
> :haha:

:wohoo:


----------



## Jennifer01

bellamamma said:


> Jennifer, Well, guaifenesin never made my cm look like semen (!), but depending on how thick yours was to start with, could be a possibility. I say, get the goods!! It sounds positive so get bd'ing girl!

It's normally quite thick, this looks like ewcm but thin and not as stretchy, so I don't know:wacko:
Off to the dance!:haha:


----------



## readyformore

:blush: I stole it Jen, and put it in my siggy.


----------



## readyformore

Oh, and have a happy orgasm!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Girls :)

Jennifer- Have sex..it'll cure anything

Sus-:hugs::hugs: Christmas is always the hardest while LTTTC, for me its the end of another year and no BFP :cry: very difficult

Suki- Clomid worked twice for me, if you already ovulate then it can boost everything enough to get a good egg :) Clomid can work if you've got poor reserves..you won't over stimulate but it can get you the one egg you need to get pregnant:shrug: Worth a shot if your RE suggested it:thumbup:

Ready- poor family:cry: glad you and your team managed to save her..a hysterectomy at 24 will be so devastating for her, however I'm sure she'll be glad she'll be around to see her baby grow but wow what a blow for her. I still don't have everything wrapped :haha: but I'm almost there..and I only have DH left to finish and I'm all done:happydance::happydance:

Despie- how are things at your house with Christmas coming? My kids are older but still love all the stuff that goes along with Christmas :)

Dmom-Are you trying anything different this cycle or just going to relax over the holidays? I am going to relax :) O will be over and done with and I'm not going to think about the fact I'll be in the TWW :blush: ok that's a lie but I'm going to try and not think about it:haha: Hope you figure out why your cycles are messing you about with their length, mine were getting wacky but it was more hormones being a bit out of sorts :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, I am working on my cycle now and will decide soon, what craziness I will try this time around, LOL


----------



## crystal443

Hey its a good way to break up the boredom and keep it interesting:haha::haha: I did contemplate using baking soda last night but I thought if I start fizzing DH won't be able to perform:blush: so I didn't bother but it was tempting


----------



## dachsundmom

The thought has crossed my mind.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

I think its one of the only things I haven't tried:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## NorthStar

You ladies let me know how you go with that :rofl:

You realise if anyone gets knocked up with it I'll be compelled to try it :haha:

Would you use a turkey baster do you think?


----------



## dachsundmom

I hadn't gotten that far with it, LOL


----------



## NorthStar

I know, I'm just thinking out loud.....:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Yeah my thoughts hadn't gotten that far either...my only hesitation is would it hurt our chances in concieving, because its to help an acidic enviroment right? so if I'm not acidic and I have no idea if I am then would it hurt my chances like killing swimmers or anything?


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> :blush: I stole it Jen, and put it in my siggy.

It had to be done!!!


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> You ladies let me know how you go with that :rofl:
> 
> You realise if anyone gets knocked up with it I'll be compelled to try it :haha:
> 
> Would you use a turkey baster do you think?

I have read actual instructions....you are supposed to use a douche-I guess buy one and empty the normal douchy stuff out?!:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Soooo after the spontaneous bd session, I swear the past half hour I have had a couple pains that feel suspiciously like O pains. If I'm right, thats some seriously perfect timing!!


----------



## crystal443

Jen-:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hoping it was perfect timing:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen-:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hoping it was perfect timing:thumbup:

Thank you crystal:hugs: It seems like we are cycle sisters, hopefully we will both get an amazing Christmas gift! I got a baby item through the mail today that I had ordered as a gift for a relative, I knew it was coming (I ordered it myself for crap sakes!!) but my heart still sunk a little when I opened it:cry:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: yep we're cycle sisters :) It would be the best Christmas present ever:thumbup: will you test right before Christmas? I don't know if I can bring myself to do it..I hate POAS if its for HCG lol, OPK's are fine I can get a positive:haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> :hugs::hugs: yep we're cycle sisters :) It would be the best Christmas present ever:thumbup: will you test right before Christmas? I don't know if I can bring myself to do it..I hate POAS if its for HCG lol, OPK's are fine I can get a positive:haha::haha:

I don't think I've ever got a true positive on an opk...
I think I may test if I'm feeling any different...usually I feel the same old crappy AF coming on. I gave up on poas prob about half a year ago!! But how sweet would it be!!:cloud9:
I can just imagine, trying to act normal around family while grinning like an idiot!!! However, I can also imagine the flip side-the dreaded Christmas AF
:grr:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: yep we're cycle sisters :) It would be the best Christmas present ever:thumbup: will you test right before Christmas? I don't know if I can bring myself to do it..I hate POAS if its for HCG lol, OPK's are fine I can get a positive:haha::haha:
> 
> I don't think I've ever got a true positive on an opk...
> I think I may test if I'm feeling any different...usually I feel the same old crappy AF coming on. I gave up on poas prob about half a year ago!! But how sweet would it be!!:cloud9:
> I can just imagine, trying to act normal around family while grinning like an idiot!!! However, I can also imagine the flip side-the dreaded Christmas AF
> :grr:Click to expand...

I also hate to poas, (I removed that quote to add in the part about sex :haha:). Stupid effers never give me a positive. :dohh:

And I'm the same with the opks. I don't think I've ever had a true positive. I tried them a few months ago again (after about a decade break) and ran into the same problem I've always had. It looks close to the control line, or as dark as the control, but never darker. 
Once, I think it was darkest the day after O. How's that helpful?

Honestly, even temping gets confusing. 
Just reading my own ewcm and ov pain, I can predict AF to within 1 day; which is about the same with temping and using opks. :wacko: May as well just ditch the crap, kwim.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: yep we're cycle sisters :) It would be the best Christmas present ever:thumbup: will you test right before Christmas? I don't know if I can bring myself to do it..I hate POAS if its for HCG lol, OPK's are fine I can get a positive:haha::haha:
> 
> I don't think I've ever got a true positive on an opk...
> I think I may test if I'm feeling any different...usually I feel the same old crappy AF coming on. I gave up on poas prob about half a year ago!! But how sweet would it be!!:cloud9:
> I can just imagine, trying to act normal around family while grinning like an idiot!!! However, I can also imagine the flip side-the dreaded Christmas AF
> :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> I also hate to poas, (I removed that quote to add in the part about sex :haha:). Stupid effers never give me a positive. :dohh:
> 
> And I'm the same with the opks. I don't think I've ever had a true positive. I tried them a few months ago again (after about a decade break) and ran into the same problem I've always had. It looks close to the control line, or as dark as the control, but never darker.
> Once, I think it was darkest the day after O. How's that helpful?
> 
> Honestly, even temping gets confusing.
> Just reading my own ewcm and ov pain, I can predict AF to within 1 day; which is about the same with temping and using opks. :wacko: May as well just ditch the crap, kwim.Click to expand...

Yup, this is me exactly!! I remember last month losing my freakin mind because the test and control line were the same, that's the closest I ever got..bah!!
And I'm usually the same, able to predict with ewcm and o pain!


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: Ready- I had a chuckle when I read your OPK turned dark the day after ovulation. I thought how typical for us LTTTC to post:haha::haha: I do manage to get a +OPK but that's the only thing that goes right for me with TTC. :dohh:
Jen-I'd rather wait for AF after Christmas then get a BFN right before or on Christmas..that would be terrible. I'm due Dec 29th so I'll probably just wait for her appearance unless I can convince myself I feel "different":haha: but that's not likely to happen I don't have enough PMA. Someone on this board needs to get either a Christmas BFP or make a Christmas baby to give the rest of us some PMA for the New Year:haha::haha: Surely our board is due some good news?


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> :haha::haha: Ready- I had a chuckle when I read your OPK turned dark the day after ovulation. I thought how typical for us LTTTC to post:haha::haha: I do manage to get a +OPK but that's the only thing that goes right for me with TTC. :dohh:
> Jen-I'd rather wait for AF after Christmas then get a BFN right before or on Christmas..that would be terrible. I'm due Dec 29th so I'll probably just wait for her appearance unless I can convince myself I feel "different":haha: but that's not likely to happen I don't have enough PMA. Someone on this board needs to get either a Christmas BFP or make a Christmas baby to give the rest of us some PMA for the New Year:haha::haha: Surely our board is due some good news?

Statistically, this has got to be true!!!
Initially I thought I was due Christmas eve, but now I think it should be the day after Christmas (I was going to put boxing day, then remembered that you're not in Canada and might be thinking wth:haha:)
If AF comes, and I STILL don't have an appointment with the new doctor I requested, I might just give in and start testing at the clinic I went to and didn't like:growlmad: However, that means I would have to contact them on a holiday as that would be day one-has anyone ever done that? I don't think they really told me protocol for what happens if my cycle doesn't jive with their business calendar. I really don't want to go there but the more time I sit waiting, the crazier I get. If there's no hope I'd rather know so we can move on and plan around it :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> that's not likely to happen I don't have enough PMA. Someone on this board needs to get either a Christmas BFP or make a Christmas baby to give the rest of us some PMA for the New Year:haha::haha: Surely our board is due some good news?

Crystal, you don't need PMA to get pregnant. Your eggs don't give a shit about your attitude. :hugs:

And yes, PLEASE, can someone, anyone, on this thread get pregnant soon! :cry:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha: Ready- I had a chuckle when I read your OPK turned dark the day after ovulation. I thought how typical for us LTTTC to post:haha::haha: I do manage to get a +OPK but that's the only thing that goes right for me with TTC. :dohh:
> Jen-I'd rather wait for AF after Christmas then get a BFN right before or on Christmas..that would be terrible. I'm due Dec 29th so I'll probably just wait for her appearance unless I can convince myself I feel "different":haha: but that's not likely to happen I don't have enough PMA. Someone on this board needs to get either a Christmas BFP or make a Christmas baby to give the rest of us some PMA for the New Year:haha::haha: Surely our board is due some good news?
> 
> Statistically, this has got to be true!!!
> Initially I thought I was due Christmas eve, but now I think it should be the day after Christmas (I was going to put boxing day, then remembered that you're not in Canada and might be thinking wth:haha:)
> If AF comes, and I STILL don't have an appointment with the new doctor I requested, I might just give in and start testing at the clinic I went to and didn't like:growlmad: However, that means I would have to contact them on a holiday as that would be day one-has anyone ever done that? I don't think they really told me protocol for what happens if my cycle doesn't jive with their business calendar. I really don't want to go there but the more time I sit waiting, the crazier I get. If there's no hope I'd rather know so we can move on and plan around it :wacko:Click to expand...

I would call and ask before you get your heart set on going that day.

I wanted to do a femara/IUI cycle this month. I would need monitoring/IUI from about the 20-24. They are closing from the 22nd to the first of the year, they are only finishing previously started cycles. So, they told me to wait til January.


----------



## NorthStar

I'm doing Clomid this cycle ladies, that's what I'm throwing into the mix.

My Ov has been delayed this last few months since I messed with stuff so I need my ovaries to wake the hell up otherwise D will be back at work by the time I ov, every month, for the next 6 months.

Starting CMD tomorrow night, I'm not going to read about the SE because it will put me off, basically I have no choice.

Jennifer re using the "douchebag" :rofl: for the BS mix, no can do, we don't get them here, and I never saw them in Aus either.


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Northstar, I reckon if you read the SE's it'll be as bad a SSing, you'll convince yourself you've got all of them!!! :haha:

Good luck with it though :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I'm doing Clomid this cycle ladies, that's what I'm throwing into the mix.
> 
> My Ov has been delayed this last few months since I messed with stuff so I need my ovaries to wake the hell up otherwise D will be back at work by the time I ov, every month, for the next 6 months.
> 
> Starting CMD tomorrow night, I'm not going to read about the SE because it will put me off, basically I have no choice.
> 
> Jennifer re using the "douchebag" :rofl: for the BS mix, no can do, we don't get them here, and I never saw them in Aus either.

Was thinking of trying the soy next month ,wot do u ladies think..?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, you couldn't take it with the Fertilaid bc of the vitex...it would have to be one or the other.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, you couldn't take it with the Fertilaid bc of the vitex...it would have to be one or the other.

Does the soy fuck up your cycles cos I really couldnt cope with that ATM :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, you couldn't take it with the Fertilaid bc of the vitex...it would have to be one or the other.
> 
> Does the soy fuck up your cycles cos I really couldnt cope with that ATM :growlmad:Click to expand...

Just like vitex and EPO, it could go either way. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I am in a really messed up pissed off fucked off mood and I was gonna go to the hairdressers and get my haircut to give me a lift .i feel fat useless and angry with the world :growlmad:And I feel like killing my oh as after two full days working in the kitchen he's only managed to panel the ceiling and grout the tiles and insulate the roof ,feel like killing him with my bare hands ,:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:plane: On the way! :gun::gun::gun::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :plane: On the way! :gun::gun::gun::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I think u could sort him out :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh T am sorry you feel shitty :hugs: I suspect it might be hormones kick you in the ass.

I always feel better when I have good hair, so going to hairdresser is a really good idea.

Soy made me feel like crap so I can't recommend it, I'm going the Clomid this month because well I know what the SE's are but it's much more guaranteed to work than anything herbal.


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Despie.
Maybe I can send my DH over. We can lock them both up in a cell somewhere. :haha:

Mine hasn't really done anything wrong, :blush: I'm just irritated with him, kwim.


----------



## readyformore

Good luck with clomid NS. 

I've done both femara and clomid. They both suck, but I'm willing to do it again.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> :hugs: Despie.
> Maybe I can send my DH over. We can lock them both up in a cell somewhere. :haha:
> 
> Mine hasn't really done anything wrong, :blush: I'm just irritated with him, kwim.

Even him breathing is annoying me :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, the lab refused to take N's sample today bc they couldn't find the order. He had to beg them to test it and wait for my doc to fax over another order; by the time they took it from him, it had been out for 50 minutes.:growlmad:

We could not make the lab understand that N and I have different last names, so the order was under mine.:growlmad:

My hubs has no dignity left and will never do this again.:cry::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Despie.
> Maybe I can send my DH over. We can lock them both up in a cell somewhere. :haha:
> 
> Mine hasn't really done anything wrong, :blush: I'm just irritated with him, kwim.
> 
> Even him breathing is annoying me :growlmad:Click to expand...

:haha:

Not making light of your situation, but I know how you're feeling.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :plane: On the way! :gun::gun::gun::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I think u could sort him out :hugs:Click to expand...

I'd kick his ass with my pink sparkly shoes.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Oh T am sorry you feel shitty :hugs: I suspect it might be hormones kick you in the ass.
> 
> I always feel better when I have good hair, so going to hairdresser is a really good idea.
> 
> Soy made me feel like crap so I can't recommend it, I'm going the Clomid this month because well I know what the SE's are but it's much more guaranteed to work than anything herbal.

Def the hairdressers in the morning :thumbup:I am just not a nice person ATM I want to kill :growlmad::haha:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Well, the lab refused to take N's sample today bc they couldn't find the order. He had to beg them to test it and wait for my doc to fax over another order; by the time they took it from him, it had been out for 50 minutes.:growlmad:
> 
> We could not make the lab understand that N and I have different last names, so the order was under mine.:growlmad:
> 
> My hubs has no dignity left and will never do this again.:cry::haha:

Shit! 

Did they still run it?

If they did, and it comes back good, you can be assured he has super sperm!


----------



## dachsundmom

They were going to go ahead and run it, but my fear is now, if it's bad, we won't know if it really bad or if it rotted at the lab.

As of now, it's being held hostage until my doc sorts it out. :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

That is just so amateur and unprofessional of the lab :growlmad:

Ready yeah I fully expect Clomid to suck, and come with a shitload of SE, but it's got to be worth a go. Otherwise with D's shift change this month we can forget about any natural TTC until May. So I just have to suck this up.

Remind me of this when I'm moaning about it from Friday onwards :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

What made matters worse and N just told me this part, I guess the lab wouldn't take it at first bc the plastic container, though sealed, wasn't in a zip lock bag, and they wouldn't give him one.

So, the man had to drive to the store and buy a box of bags, while keeping his jizz warm in his coat.:growlmad:

That took 20 minutes.:cry:


----------



## NorthStar

OMFG!!!! :wacko::huh::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess we will find out Friday or Monday, how badly this got fucked up.:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

It's so bad that the lab did it though, if the results aren't good then he'll have to do another after Christmas, and that will not go down well after this debacle :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> It's so bad that the lab did it though, if the results aren't good then he'll have to do another after Christmas, and that will not go down well after this debacle :nope:

We would have to find a doc that would let him deposit in office bc this just won't work.:nope:


----------



## readyformore

He'll do it again. :hugs:
If he's done it once, he will do it again.

My husband has whacked off into a cup in the doctor's office 11 times. Maybe we should let them exchange phone numbers and they can commiserate. :dohh:

He'll do it, you just might need to take it in yourself. No biggie. :hugs:

Seriously though, that just sucks that they couldn't even give him a fucking bag! If they were so afraid about touching the cup, they could have put some gloves on. :growlmad: I'm sure they had about 300 boxes of gloves in that place.

How humiliating.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> It's so bad that the lab did it though, if the results aren't good then he'll have to do another after Christmas, and that will not go down well after this debacle :nope:
> 
> We would have to find a doc that would let him deposit in office bc this just won't work.:nope:Click to expand...

The REs office has a special 'room', just for that. At least at my place they do.


----------



## dachsundmom

This is his 2nd time doing this, so I know a 3rd will happen, especailly since he wants an IUI cycle for Jan, before going the IVF route.

My OB ordered this test, so if I walk across the hall to the RE, then he will let N jizz there; it's just my insurance is touchy with the RE and I don't want to reach my "investigative" limit, where they will cover everything if my OB orders it.:growlmad:


----------



## readyformore

Ask the doc to physically hand you the script. Bring in the sample and script at the same time. Much less confusing that way, (but, I have to say that they don't lend one toward feelings of competency. My DH and I had different names when I did IUI for our first and it was never an issue. They were actually more confused this time, when we had the same name).


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, that's the thing; N had the written script in his hand, all filled out by mo doc. BC the lab wouldn't look up my name, they refused to take it, saying they couldn't find his name.

I called the lab, just about in tears, rambling on about dying sperm, and she wouldn't even take my name and number, she just wanted to know who was paying for it.:cry:

My doc swears it is straightened out.:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

OMFG. :cry:

I'm sooo sorry. :hugs:

When was his last SA?


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, that's the thing; N had the written script in his hand, all filled out by mo doc. BC the lab wouldn't look up my name, they refused to take it, saying they couldn't find his name.
> 
> I called the lab, just about in tears, rambling on about dying sperm, and she wouldn't even take my name and number, she just wanted to know who was paying for it.:cry:
> 
> My doc swears it is straightened out.:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I have said it before, I'll say it again:there needs to be sensitivity and proffesionality(that's not a word!) training for any professional dealing with infertility. Period. Sorry you had to deal with that crap!


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Despie.
> Maybe I can send my DH over. We can lock them both up in a cell somewhere. :haha:
> 
> Mine hasn't really done anything wrong, :blush: I'm just irritated with him, kwim.
> 
> Even him breathing is annoying me :growlmad:Click to expand...


I have been there!!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> I'm doing Clomid this cycle ladies, that's what I'm throwing into the mix.
> 
> My Ov has been delayed this last few months since I messed with stuff so I need my ovaries to wake the hell up otherwise D will be back at work by the time I ov, every month, for the next 6 months.
> 
> Starting CMD tomorrow night, I'm not going to read about the SE because it will put me off, basically I have no choice.
> 
> Jennifer re using the "douchebag" :rofl: for the BS mix, no can do, we don't get them here, and I never saw them in Aus either.

Yes, I know they are frowned upon bc there have been some talks about a link between that perfumed water crap and PID :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> OMFG. :cry:
> 
> I'm sooo sorry. :hugs:
> 
> When was his last SA?

Just over 2 years ago...there about; here is my concern and laugh if you want, aside from his weight gain, the 1st test was done before he completed his anti-malaria meds in Afghanistan. Those things are nasty and I am convinced they have slowly ruined his jizz.:nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing Clomid this cycle ladies, that's what I'm throwing into the mix.
> 
> My Ov has been delayed this last few months since I messed with stuff so I need my ovaries to wake the hell up otherwise D will be back at work by the time I ov, every month, for the next 6 months.
> 
> Starting CMD tomorrow night, I'm not going to read about the SE because it will put me off, basically I have no choice.
> 
> Jennifer re using the "douchebag" :rofl: for the BS mix, no can do, we don't get them here, and I never saw them in Aus either.
> 
> Was thinking of trying the soy next month ,wot do u ladies think..?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


If my couple of months of vitex don't work, I might go there also:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> OMFG. :cry:
> 
> I'm sooo sorry. :hugs:
> 
> When was his last SA?
> 
> Just over 2 years ago...there about; here is my concern and laugh if you want, aside from his weight gain, the 1st test was done before he completed his anti-malaria meds in Afghanistan. Those things are nasty and I am convinced they have slowly ruined his jizz.:nope:Click to expand...

No, I'm not laughing.... in fact, I don't know anything about anti-malaria meds. 

But, I am sure that other men in the military have fathered children after those meds. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Would you believe it if I told you my BIL is having a hard time TTC as well....he's done 2 deployments. I know I am reaching, but it's about all I have left.:cry::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Would you believe it if I told you my BIL is having a hard time TTC as well....he's done 2 deployments. I know I am reaching, but it's about all I have left.:cry::hugs:

My husband's sister also struggled with infertility. I have oftentimes wondered if their well was contaminated. :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

No I don't blame you for being concerned about this, we do not know what the guys are exposed to when serving overseas. 

In my ex's unit, there were a disproportionate number of daughters, hardly any sons, and the guys all thought it was due to exposure to certain equipment on the aircraft killing the boy swimmers....


----------



## dachsundmom

Great.:nope: Not the DD part.:haha:


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> No I don't blame you for being concerned about this, we do not know what the guys are exposed to when serving overseas.
> 
> In my ex's unit, there were a disproportionate number of daughters, hardly any sons, and the guys all thought it was due to exposure to certain equipment on the aircraft killing the boy swimmers....

I have heard of a high percentage of girls from men in the military. Was it pilots or men on submarines? I'm not sure which.
I know that it wasn't from ground troops.


----------



## NorthStar

Well there had to be a purpose for me suffering through a few unit family barbecues....


----------



## NorthStar

readyformore said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> No I don't blame you for being concerned about this, we do not know what the guys are exposed to when serving overseas.
> 
> In my ex's unit, there were a disproportionate number of daughters, hardly any sons, and the guys all thought it was due to exposure to certain equipment on the aircraft killing the boy swimmers....
> 
> I have heard of a high percentage of girls from men in the military. Was it pilots or men on submarines? I'm not sure which.
> I know that it wasn't from ground troops.Click to expand...

It might have been both.

And it wasn't just the pilots, it was the navigators as well....


----------



## dachsundmom

N was infantry, so he was on the ground, LOL. Maybe that's a plus.:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

How about commercial pilots? Are they more likely to have girls as well?


----------



## Desperado167

Omg b ,your poor oh ,my god my oh would never do that ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Have just hit him on the eye with my lucozade orange bottle and he's stormed outta the house :blush:I really need to sort my shit out :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I threw a bagel and the plate, at DH yesterday bc he told me I was hormonal.:blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Last month, my DH told me that I was dramatic while giving birth to our dd. I don't think I spoke to him for 3 days.


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> Last month, my DH told me that I was dramatic while giving birth to our dd. I don't think I spoke to him for 3 days.

:growlmad::nope::nope: I think I would have hit him.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I threw a bagel and the plate, at DH yesterday bc he told me I was hormonal.:blush::haha::hugs:

I feel awful now but he did tell me I was a physchotic bitch :haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, I threw a bagel and the plate, at DH yesterday bc he told me I was hormonal.:blush::haha::hugs:
> 
> I feel awful now but he did tell me I was a physchotic bitch :haha::blush:Click to expand...

:plane::ninja::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, I threw a bagel and the plate, at DH yesterday bc he told me I was hormonal.:blush::haha::hugs:
> 
> I feel awful now but he did tell me I was a physchotic bitch :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :plane::ninja::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hissy::hissy::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Last month, my DH told me that I was dramatic while giving birth to our dd. I don't think I spoke to him for 3 days.
> 
> :growlmad::nope::nope: I think I would have hit him.Click to expand...

For fucks sake-I was pushing a human being out of my body. Forgive me if I screamed a couple of times, (or yelled at everyone in the room to stop giving me directions :blush:). 

Maybe he was just thinking that it was so different from the first two. :shrug: I was pretty controlled with the boys.


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, I threw a bagel and the plate, at DH yesterday bc he told me I was hormonal.:blush::haha::hugs:
> 
> I feel awful now but he did tell me I was a physchotic bitch :haha::blush:Click to expand...

He called you a psychotic bitch?

Oh, hell no!!

No sexy time for him!

I really hope you aren't ovulating soon. It just sucks when you are fighting and have to decide if it's worth missing a cycle just to stand your ground.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, I threw a bagel and the plate, at DH yesterday bc he told me I was hormonal.:blush::haha::hugs:
> 
> I feel awful now but he did tell me I was a physchotic bitch :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> He called you a psychotic bitch?
> 
> Oh, hell no!!
> 
> No sexy time for him!
> 
> I really hope you aren't ovulating soon. It just sucks when you are fighting and have to decide if it's worth missing a cycle just to stand your ground.Click to expand...

No af is due in the next few days ,thank god I don't need him and if I did I am afraid I would be on my knees begging for forgiveness :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

You'd be on your knees doing something T, but I doubt it'd be begging for forgiveness :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> You'd be on your knees doing something T, but I doubt it'd be begging for forgiveness :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## crystal443

Dmom- some places are just sooo insensitive about things:growlmad:Your DH should have thrown the sample at them and walked out:thumbup:

Despie- sorry you're having a bad day:hugs::hugs: and really glad your not at a point in your cycle that you have to beg for forgivness on your knees or not:haha::haha: Tell your hubby to hurry up with your kitchen, you've got a Christmas dinner to cook next week!!

Ready-DH always says I was oddly quiet while in labour with DD:haha::haha: I didn't say a word and the more painful it got the quieter I got:shrug: I ended up with a section but it was a really wierd experience:wacko: I really hope someone on this board gets a BFP:thumbup:

Jen- We are only a few days apart then:thumbup:I'm just so happy I'm not due on Christmas Day..I woke up to AF once on Christmas morning and it was nasty:wacko: felt like sh*t all day

NorthStar- I've only taken Clomid and I was so moody and I got alot of migraines which is common if your prone to get migraines:thumbup: I actually found Clomid much worse then stims for IVF:shrug: It did however work for me I've got two beautiful babies out of it so def worth the side effects:thumbup:

I think I might be done with O..I ran out of tests yesterday:haha: but in my proffesional opinion:blush: I think I might be done, we BD last night and will again tonight just to be sure:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, I thought you weren't POAS after the last positive OPK?:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Well I had one left and it just felt wrong to leave it sitting there:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Crystal, well it would be worth the SE just to get things back on track I hope.
I couldn't get the doctor to write a prescription for TMX, as it's not widely used for fertility purposes here in the UK, but Clomid should still do the job.

The NHS doc's I've seen were not willing to write a prescription for fertility meds, so I went to a private doctor instead, a lot quicker and less hassle, nicer magazine in the waiting room too :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

My last day of peace and quiet lol...kids finish today for summer break:wacko: :haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Yeah, the private places always have the up to date magazines:haha::haha: as they should for what we pay to go sit there:wacko::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> My last day of peace and quiet lol...kids finish today for summer break:wacko: :haha::haha:

I forgot, you guys are backwards, LOL. Do they go to camp or anything? DD had band camp, so that helped.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

DD has a part time job so she'll be working and DS doesn't want to go to camp this year..but he does want to go and help DH at the school get netbooks etc ready to go for the new school year so he'll be busy with that!! The break is only until the end of January so not too bad


----------



## NorthStar

Crystal you won't have much POAS quiet time now :haha:

Have you noticed your hair has got greasy since you started using DHEA?

Someone told me about that on another thread.


----------



## crystal443

Nope I don't have oily hair, but my hair is on the dry side anyway and I have to use conditioner to give it moisture :) I have had to start taking them at night though because they upset my stomach..no beard yet either:haha::haha::haha: I thought DHEA and COQ10 would def make me grow a beard:haha:

Does anyone know how many follies a "normal" woman woud have in a natural cycle? I'm just wondering how much further I have to get before I'm classed as within normal...:haha::haha:I know I'm not normal in other ways just follie counts:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good question!


----------



## readyformore

No clue.

Normal left the building for me about 5 years ago when they scooped out my ovary.

I know I had 6 follicles (2 developed) with femara on my single ovary.
.......that..........didn't really help at all did it?

:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Dmom- some places are just sooo insensitive about things:growlmad:Your DH should have thrown the sample at them and walked out:thumbup:
> 
> Despie- sorry you're having a bad day:hugs::hugs: and really glad your not at a point in your cycle that you have to beg for forgivness on your knees or not:haha::haha: Tell your hubby to hurry up with your kitchen, you've got a Christmas dinner to cook next week!!
> 
> Ready-DH always says I was oddly quiet while in labour with DD:haha::haha: I didn't say a word and the more painful it got the quieter I got:shrug: I ended up with a section but it was a really wierd experience:wacko: I really hope someone on this board gets a BFP:thumbup:
> 
> Jen- We are only a few days apart then:thumbup:I'm just so happy I'm not due on Christmas Day..I woke up to AF once on Christmas morning and it was nasty:wacko: felt like sh*t all day
> 
> NorthStar- I've only taken Clomid and I was so moody and I got alot of migraines which is common if your prone to get migraines:thumbup: I actually found Clomid much worse then stims for IVF:shrug: It did however work for me I've got two beautiful babies out of it so def worth the side effects:thumbup:
> 
> I think I might be done with O..I ran out of tests yesterday:haha: but in my proffesional opinion:blush: I think I might be done, we BD last night and will again tonight just to be sure:haha::haha:


My cycle length can differ by a few days...I hope it doesn't come on Christmas, I am usually in extreme pain and drugged up, my face will fall into the turkey:haha:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> No clue.
> 
> Normal left the building for me about 5 years ago when they scooped out my ovary.
> 
> I know I had 6 follicles (2 developed) with femara on my single ovary.
> .......that..........didn't really help at all did it?
> 
> :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: nope not so much, just wondered because my acupunctuist asked if I was happy with those results?? I said yes considering my right ovary was fried:shrug: Just got me wondering that's all, but I find the lady at acupuncture a bit wierd anyway she looked offended when I said the DHEA worked and I later realized I might have been a bit rude by not giving the acupunture any credit:wacko: So I was wondering what what the average is:thumbup: Normal and my name are never in the same sentence:haha::haha:

Jen- drugged up, face in turkey, and realizing its another BFN...nope would not make for a pretty Christmas Day:nope: Here's hoping that's not in our future:thumbup: The other option is nice pretty lights, a turkey cooked fantastically and a BFP, I hope that is your Christmas:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> No clue.
> 
> Normal left the building for me about 5 years ago when they scooped out my ovary.
> 
> I know I had 6 follicles (2 developed) with femara on my single ovary.
> .......that..........didn't really help at all did it?
> 
> :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: nope not so much, just wondered because my acupunctuist asked if I was happy with those results?? I said yes considering my right ovary was fried:shrug: Just got me wondering that's all, but I find the lady at acupuncture a bit wierd anyway she looked offended when I said the DHEA worked and I later realized I might have been a bit rude by not giving the acupunture any credit:wacko: So I was wondering what what the average is:thumbup: Normal and my name are never in the same sentence:haha::haha:
> 
> Jen- drugged up, face in turkey, and realizing its another BFN...nope would not make for a pretty Christmas Day:nope: Here's hoping that's not in our future:thumbup: The other option is nice pretty lights, a turkey cooked fantastically and a BFP, I hope that is your Christmas:hugs:Click to expand...

I can tell you this, I would much prefer a nice warm Christmas like you will have! I think I get a bit of seasonal depression, I hate waking up in the dark and coming home in the dark:nope:
I did have the most crazy stressful work day, so maybe I'm just being negative. I heard about another unwanted pregnancy at the end of a nightmarish afternoon soooo yeah I'm not a ray of sunshine!!
Can't remember if I asked you this, but I know one blood test I had was dheas, do you know if this is the same thing as you are taking?


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, I threw a bagel and the plate, at DH yesterday bc he told me I was hormonal.:blush::haha::hugs:
> 
> I feel awful now but he did tell me I was a physchotic bitch :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> He called you a psychotic bitch?
> 
> Oh, hell no!!
> 
> No sexy time for him!
> 
> I really hope you aren't ovulating soon. It just sucks when you are fighting and have to decide if it's worth missing a cycle just to stand your ground.Click to expand...

Ok, my O pains from yesterday seem to be continuing into today...And despie, I am annoyed with my oh!! (disclaimer-i am easily annoyed!) He didn't say anything really bad, but for some reason it's a big deal for me to ask him to do something simple...argggggghgh. Does NOT make me want to hand out dessert!!! But alas, I will have to. It's like giving the dog a treat for shitting on the rug:dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> No clue.
> 
> Normal left the building for me about 5 years ago when they scooped out my ovary.
> 
> I know I had 6 follicles (2 developed) with femara on my single ovary.
> .......that..........didn't really help at all did it?
> 
> :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: nope not so much, just wondered because my acupunctuist asked if I was happy with those results?? I said yes considering my right ovary was fried:shrug: Just got me wondering that's all, but I find the lady at acupuncture a bit wierd anyway she looked offended when I said the DHEA worked and I later realized I might have been a bit rude by not giving the acupunture any credit:wacko: So I was wondering what what the average is:thumbup: Normal and my name are never in the same sentence:haha::haha:
> 
> Jen- drugged up, face in turkey, and realizing its another BFN...nope would not make for a pretty Christmas Day:nope: Here's hoping that's not in our future:thumbup: The other option is nice pretty lights, a turkey cooked fantastically and a BFP, I hope that is your Christmas:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you this, I would much prefer a nice warm Christmas like you will have! I think I get a bit of seasonal depression, I hate waking up in the dark and coming home in the dark:nope:
> I did have the most crazy stressful work day, so maybe I'm just being negative. I heard about another unwanted pregnancy at the end of a nightmarish afternoon soooo yeah I'm not a ray of sunshine!!
> Can't remember if I asked you this, but I know one blood test I had was dheas, do you know if this is the same thing as you are taking?Click to expand...

Jen- I think it is the same as I take, FS said that ladies with low egg numbers are low in oestrogen..DHEA gets the adrenal to produce more of this hormone therefore produce more eggs:thumbup: Now that sounded like I knew exactly what I was talking about:haha::haha: I have no idea if oestogen is the same as regular estrogen or what lol but that's what DHEA is used for:thumbup:

There is nothing worse then hearing someone moan on about how they're pregnant and they don't want to be pregnant...ungrateful or ignorant, because if she knew how some other women struggle to have a baby she wouldn't complain for a second

Ready- I love that photo of your little girl, how cute is that??


----------



## Desperado167

Well oh didn't come to bed until half two in the morning and wen I got up this morning he has put my new kitchen floor in and has started panelling the back wall :thumbup:There's prob still another few days work to do and everything from the kitchen is still in the living room but he's making slllloooooowwww progress :growlmad:And yes today I still want to hit him :haha::blush:


----------



## NorthStar

At least he's trying now T, though he did pick a helluva time to year to start ripping bits out the kitchen :dohh:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Wow seems like I've missed a lot over the last few days! Apologies if I've missed anyone :hugs:

Despie-sorry you're having a shit time, I guess it could've been worse you could've had an axe in your hand and not a lucazade bottle :haha:. I;m surprised we're not more crazy with all the stress of LTTC. I'm glad the kitchen is coming on now.

Jen-FX you get a lovely christmas :bfp:. I don't have many eggs either I wonder if i should start DHEA? Was thinking about getting some COCK in my life too! Do you take COCK as well?

Crystal- i did acupuncture for a while then my lady had a nop and was ill so I kind of got used to not going but I'm thinking about starting again in the New Year.

D-mon- sorry the place were so bloody insensitive with hubbys sample bloody arseholes! Men are so sensitive clinics really should know to handle them sensitively. My hubby had a similar thing stood there with a pot of Jizz while some witch told him the computer says no! She was spelling his name wrong, he said he felt like taking the lid of and sharing his "gift" with her :haha:

Ready-my hubby said i was like Darth Vadar when I was in labour with DS, i couldn't speak just breath and with the gas he said it was freaky.

Northstar-I'm going to take clomid this month too, my FS gave me 3 months worth but I'm unmonitored so will probably only take 1 month. Are you doing CD5-9? Fx we don't get too many SE, will be worth it if we get a :bfp:

Sorry i can't remember who said it but someone was thinking of soy I took it last month and I was fine, I took 200mg CD 5-9 at night, had runny poo for a few days :blush: but otherwise it was fine. When I took it before i got a few headaches but all in all it was fine.

How many of you ladies take COCK or DHEA? I'm trying to decide whether to take one or the other? 

Hope you all have good day, I have a day off with hubby- shame i have a horribly heavy AF otherwise I could've been a sex goddess for the day! Instead will be going to charity shops to get hubby a terrible Christmas jumper for his night out on the piss with the boys on Sat-how romantic!!

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

I yake COCK and DHEA Suki :)


----------



## Jax41

Despie, Dmom, Suki, Crystal, Ready, Northstar, Jen big hugs for shitty times :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry they're only flippin cyber hugs, but they're still heartfelt for you, God you've done so much for me when I've needed it!!

I've come to the conclusion that men are like wasps, not sure what they do for the world except irritate the hell out of you!!

xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

TTC just sucks ass.:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, and I thought about something regarding the military and boy/girl ratio...

My FIL was career Air Force, a pilot...he and my MIL had 2 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, and I thought about something regarding the military and boy/girl ratio...
> 
> My FIL was career Air Force, a pilot...he and my MIL had 2 girls and 2 boys.

There's always the exceptions and the outliers :haha:

IDK maybe it's just an urban legend or maybe it's different risk factors for our generation of mlitary....I'd need some proper data to work on

SukiSam, I'm taking Clomid CD2-7 I really am only taking it to accelerate ovulation, because last 4 months since using BCP I've been ovulating so damned late CD18-CD23. I only have about a 28 day cycle regardless of when I ovulate, so I need to go back to ovulating CD10-CD12 otherwise I'm out timingwise for several months as my partners offshore working roster changes this week. So what I need is a guaranteed fix which another couple of months stuffing around with herbs is not going to achieve.


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, I don't know anything about these stats for the military but working in an all boys school our roll numbers have been well down on previous years, worryingly so. I think girl babies rule at the moment, that or lazy sperm? :shrug::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, if you are referring to the Shettle's Method, I am not sure how much stock I out into it.:shrug:


----------



## Jax41

:saywhat: I guess this is what happens when you try and muscle in on a conversation! :haha: I thought you were talking about girl babies more than boys being born to Dad's in the military? We've barracks near us and less boys are coming through from there than before. Am I barking up the wrong tree here?!!!:shrug::haha:


----------



## bellamamma

Despie, can I just say that with all this OH-directed anger/hormonal stuff and being 11 dpo...I know that's how I get when I'm shhhhhhhhh...up the duff.........is it at all a possibility or am I just dreaming stuff up? 

Who asked about who's taking CoQ?? I am, but so far haven't noticed a difference. Am thinking bout adding dhea..

Have rpl specialist appt tomorrow am, hope they give me ttc go ahead and protocol!!

Hi and hugs to everyone!


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Wow seems like I've missed a lot over the last few days! Apologies if I've missed anyone :hugs:
> 
> Despie-sorry you're having a shit time, I guess it could've been worse you could've had an axe in your hand and not a lucazade bottle :haha:. I;m surprised we're not more crazy with all the stress of LTTC. I'm glad the kitchen is coming on now.
> 
> Jen-FX you get a lovely christmas :bfp:. I don't have many eggs either I wonder if i should start DHEA? Was thinking about getting some COCK in my life too! Do you take COCK as well?
> 
> Crystal- i did acupuncture for a while then my lady had a nop and was ill so I kind of got used to not going but I'm thinking about starting again in the New Year.
> 
> D-mon- sorry the place were so bloody insensitive with hubbys sample bloody arseholes! Men are so sensitive clinics really should know to handle them sensitively. My hubby had a similar thing stood there with a pot of Jizz while some witch told him the computer says no! She was spelling his name wrong, he said he felt like taking the lid of and sharing his "gift" with her :haha:
> 
> Ready-my hubby said i was like Darth Vadar when I was in labour with DS, i couldn't speak just breath and with the gas he said it was freaky.
> 
> Northstar-I'm going to take clomid this month too, my FS gave me 3 months worth but I'm unmonitored so will probably only take 1 month. Are you doing CD5-9? Fx we don't get too many SE, will be worth it if we get a :bfp:
> 
> Sorry i can't remember who said it but someone was thinking of soy I took it last month and I was fine, I took 200mg CD 5-9 at night, had runny poo for a few days :blush: but otherwise it was fine. When I took it before i got a few headaches but all in all it was fine.
> 
> How many of you ladies take COCK or DHEA? I'm trying to decide whether to take one or the other?
> 
> Hope you all have good day, I have a day off with hubby- shame i have a horribly heavy AF otherwise I could've been a sex goddess for the day! Instead will be going to charity shops to get hubby a terrible Christmas jumper for his night out on the piss with the boys on Sat-how romantic!!
> 
> Sending you all
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


My heart belongs to vitex right now!
I figure you need a few cycles on something to really see any benefit-is this true ladies?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> At least he's trying now T, though he did pick a helluva time to year to start ripping bits out the kitchen :dohh:

Exactly just wen I had everything else sorted :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

bellamamma said:


> Despie, can I just say that with all this OH-directed anger/hormonal stuff and being 11 dpo...I know that's how I get when I'm shhhhhhhhh...up the duff.........is it at all a possibility or am I just dreaming stuff up?
> 
> Who asked about who's taking CoQ?? I am, but so far haven't noticed a difference. Am thinking bout adding dhea..
> 
> Have rpl specialist appt tomorrow am, hope they give me ttc go ahead and protocol!!
> 
> Hi and hugs to everyone!

I wish it were true bella and i was up the duff :haha:good luck with your apt tomorrow :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki enjoy your day off with hubby ,lol on the axe :haha:I got my oh a snowman jumper to wear to church on Xmas day ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Up the duff? I'm thinking duff=butt, but that doesn't make sense. Despie even mentioned that she wanted to be up the duff......hmm....maybe she likes anal sex. *TMI* :xmas13:

Today is DH's birthday. He's 36. The kids wanted to buy him a video game. I bought cheesecake and ice cream to celebrate. Tonight we have a Christmas party for the cubscouts. We are going to an indoor warehouse full of bounce houses. They should have a great time.

I discussed my sex timing with DH for the month. It looks like Ov will be the 24th. Between working 12 hours and staying up late to wrap, I'm not sure it's going to work out. He said, "Don't worry, we'll work it out so the timing is good." He's so good to me, (and yes, nothing like a good orgasm to make you forget why you were irritated in the first place).

On a side note, my 3y/o dd just stomped to her room, yelled, "I hate you", then slammed her door. WTF? She's not even fully toilet trained yet. My boys have never said that even if they felt it. We don't tolerate disrespect, I have no idea where she got it from. I am sure that it is normal behavior and she is just trying to express how upset she was with me that I refused to let her watch 'Alvin and the Chipmunks', but dang.......she just turned 3! I expected this at 10, not 3! CRAP! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think DD was 5 the first time she told me that.:haha:


:cake: S! :happydance:

Up the duff = knocked up.:thumbup:


----------



## bellamamma

Ahhhh ready, at 3! You're gonna have your hands full! I, tho embarassed to say, was a "I hate you" screamer, but never meant it, just didn't know how else to express my feelings! Where are you at, the states? Up the duff means preggers, think it's british, I learned it here on bnb! Or were you kidding about that!? Your OH sounds great, I have to do camoflauge bd'ing or it doesn't happen, lol!


----------



## Desperado167

Ready anal sex :xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

No, I was serious. I will sometimes refer to the butt as duff!
I was very confused, lol.

Yes, I'm from the states. 

She's better now. We had a 'chat'. We'll see how it goes. *sigh*


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> Ready anal sex :xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::haha::haha:

Well, you never know! I'm not going to judge what someone else does in the bedroom. :thumbup: 
DH is well aware that that is an exit only orifice for me, but to each their own. :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Up the duff? I'm thinking duff=butt, but that doesn't make sense. Despie even mentioned that she wanted to be up the duff......hmm....maybe she likes anal sex. *TMI* :xmas13:
> 
> Today is DH's birthday. He's 36. The kids wanted to buy him a video game. I bought cheesecake and ice cream to celebrate. Tonight we have a Christmas party for the cubscouts. We are going to an indoor warehouse full of bounce houses. They should have a great time.
> 
> I discussed my sex timing with DH for the month. It looks like Ov will be the 24th. Between working 12 hours and staying up late to wrap, I'm not sure it's going to work out. He said, "Don't worry, we'll work it out so the timing is good." He's so good to me, (and yes, nothing like a good orgasm to make you forget why you were irritated in the first place).
> 
> On a side note, my 3y/o dd just stomped to her room, yelled, "I hate you", then slammed her door. WTF? She's not even fully toilet trained yet. My boys have never said that even if they felt it. We don't tolerate disrespect, I have no idea where she got it from. I am sure that it is normal behavior and she is just trying to express how upset she was with me that I refused to let her watch 'Alvin and the Chipmunks', but dang.......she just turned 3! I expected this at 10, not 3! CRAP! :dohh:


I'm no doctor, but I don't think going up the duff is good for ttc purposes:haha:


----------



## bellamamma

Ready, glad she's better after your chat! I'm American too, but live in italy and have learned a whole new vocabulary living in europe and using bnb! I still get confused with food posts, who knows what they're eating sometimes!?


----------



## Jax41

Duff/Butt/anal sex whatever :shrug: has made me LOL :xmas13::xmas13: Thanks!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

How funny! Up the duff is what us Brits say for being pregnant!
Yeah i'm thinking up the butt is gonna hurt a lot and not bring many :bfp:s!!! x


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> How funny! Up the duff is what us Brits say for being pregnant!
> Yeah i'm thinking up the butt is gonna hurt a lot and not bring many :bfp:s!!! x

No joking ladies if oh ever decides to go near my butt he will get a severe smack on the face :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope::nope:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Now I'm curious-for the British ladies, any idea where this saying came from? Maybe it was like when guys are talking to each other about an accidental pregnancy, they would say "that's what you get, you should have went up the duff!":haha:
Personally, there are shows I only watch the British version of cause I like it better (wife swap:blush:) I love when those ladies say "I'm bored off my tits!"
:haha::haha:


----------



## sukisam

I'm not sure where up the duff came from.

Despie I'm with you, my hubby wouldn't dare try and go in the back door for fear of me returning the favour with a coffee table up his butt :haha:

Hubby keeps giving me weird looks everytime I PMSL!

Who said LTTC makes you loose your sense of homour?!

Got pressie to wrap now, sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I'm not sure where up the duff came from.
> 
> Despie I'm with you, my hubby wouldn't dare try and go in the back door for fear of me returning the favour with a coffee table up his butt :haha:
> 
> Hubby keeps giving me weird looks everytime I PMSL!
> 
> Who said LTTC makes you loose your sense of homour?!
> 
> Got pressie to wrap now, sending you all
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl::haha::haha:Got my presents all wrapped early this year ,so now I can relax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Up the Duff is popular here too..but there's a high population of brits and well we all know where the convicts came from:blush: so no surprise its a common phrase :haha:

Ready- if you O on the 24th you could be making a Christmas baby:thumbup:You'd have to name he/she Noel:haha::haha:

Morning everyone:hi: I must have ovulated by now so last night was last BD for a few days, I need a break:blush:I think its easier to just temp and do OPK then try and guess when its happening:haha: Went shopping last night and thought I was finished shopping until I got there and of course there were things I found to buy...got DD a mini hair straightener for $9.95:haha::haha: She's already got a regular sized one but $9.95 was too good to pass up:thumbup: and bought them more junk for their stockings which now I've bought too much and I don't know how I'll fit it in:dohh: I need to stay out of the stores for sure:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, do you regret not temping? I am trying to decide if I am going to do it this cycle.:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Up the Duff is popular here too..but there's a high population of brits and well we all know where the convicts came from:blush: so no surprise its a common phrase :haha:
> 
> Ready- if you O on the 24th you could be making a Christmas baby:thumbup:You'd have to name he/she Noel:haha::haha:
> 
> Morning everyone:hi: I must have ovulated by now so last night was last BD for a few days, I need a break:blush:I think its easier to just temp and do OPK then try and guess when its happening:haha: Went shopping last night and thought I was finished shopping until I got there and of course there were things I found to buy...got DD a mini hair straightener for $9.95:haha::haha: She's already got a regular sized one but $9.95 was too good to pass up:thumbup: and bought them more junk for their stockings which now I've bought too much and I don't know how I'll fit it in:dohh: I need to stay out of the stores for sure:thumbup:

You just need to take it out of the stocking and wrap it to put under the tree. I've had to do that twice over now. :blush:

I am buying way too much stuff. It seems like a lot of presents, but it is divided between them, so it's not like they are each getting that much. I still am debating about buying dd rollerskates (the kind that go over shoes and can lengthen as she grows). That little girl just loves to skate, and I'm having a really hard time with self control. If I buy her one more present, then I have to buy each kid one more present. So........that's another $100. :dohh: Maybe, just maybe, I'm enjoying spoiling them. I don't buy frivolously at all during the year. They get to pick out a souvenir when we go on vacation, and of course, I will buy bikes when they grow out of them. But still.....this is by far the most I've ever bought them.


----------



## readyformore

So, today I went to the eye doctor. 
I have a medical condition with my eyes. I noticed at the end of the summer that my vision had gotten worse. I had had 20/20, but both of my parents wear glasses, so I figured it was a matter of time until I needed them as well. I had just assumed that I was getting older, and therefore, so was my eyesight. 

Anyway, when I did IUI, I had a 10 day headache. I mentioned it to the nurse. She seemed surprised and asked if I had any visual problems. Well, damn!! I couldn't tell if it had started before or after the femara. :dohh:

I figured that it was overly dramatic to think that femara had messed with my vision, until I read a thread on here about a woman that had permanent halos caused by femara. :nope:

So, the doc did a thorough exam on my eyes, and told me that it's just my eyes 'maturing' (loved that description, lol). Great! It confirmed what I thought. 
I then asked him if fertility drugs would cause problems with my eyes, (notice that I had this condition prior to clomid/IUI with my son, but never thought to ask then). He said no, it's not going to affect my eyes. But, "It won't affect your eyes, but it might not be that good for your body. It's messing with a function that your body just does naturally......."

At which point I cut him off. Dip-shit!! I'll let my Reproductive endocrinologist determine what is ok for my reproductive system, thank you very much. You're an opthamologist. How are you qualified to discuss my reproductive system? You want my RE to discuss my eye condition? 

Idiot!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, I had blind spots on Clomid and your eye doc just joined the GFY club!


----------



## Natsby

So do you need glasses Ready? I think I´ll have to get mine tested soon, I didn´t recognize a friend the other day and she was only meters away from me and waving!
I´m furious with OH right now, he was doing really well didn´t smoke for three weeksn then the day before i´m due to OV goes out and smokes. So I was cross and explained why, he did know it was bad timing so no excuse. But we were ok, then he goes and does it again today!!! I am not temping, well I am not charting so I´m not sure when I´´l Ov or if I have but i feel like he just screwed up our chance for another cycle, so stupid!!!! I do wonder sometimes if I should just go my own way, life would be simpler for sure, no kids no oh just me and the cat and my art...might get lonely and am so broody I could spit!
how about the rest of you? DO you always love your oh or is it normal to want o shove their head in the oven sometimes?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...of course we want to kill our men! I threw a plate at mine yesterday. Well a bagel, it just happened to still be on the plate.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

DMom- I do regret not temping this cycle..I actually haven't used FF in quite awhile I just write it down on paper:wacko:. I think I'll go back to temping on FF this cycle coming though because I'm not positive I'm starting IVF this cycle or next FS said it depended on the scan on Jan 3rd. It becomes a pain when I had multiple positive OPK and I have no idea if or when I've ovulated. I know there was follies there but no idea other then that. So the stress free cycle became a very stressful one lol :haha::haha:

Ready- I know if I buy one more thing for DD, I feel guilty and then go buy one more thing for DS its a never ending circle lol. I'll make them a "junk box" with all the surplus stocking stuffers. Its one of those years where DS was so easy to buy for and DD was so hard to buy for but I think we got it fixed up. I'll just get DD a reloadable Visa so she can go and buy her own clothes or get her hair done or whatever she wants lol.

I have terrible eye sight, I've worn glasses since I was 12, I wear contacts now and DS has some serious eye issues..he's had surgeries and his eye sight is still terrible but ok with glasses:thumbup:. DD and DH both have perfect vision

Nats- I have threatened to stick DH's head up his own a$$, I think all couples have their moments but DH tends to be the one that didn't have any bad habits through life and I did lol like smoking etc. He can just get on my last nerve sometimes because he can be to nice and I want to kick him or he just annoys me if I look at him:blush: other times I love him to pieces so it changes up..right now I think he's great:thumbup:ask me at the end of my cycle and he'll be annoying me to no end:blush:


----------



## readyformore

The doc asked me if I wanted a script. He said it won't hurt if I don't wear glasses, and it won't preserve my vision if I do. He said if I have headaches, it will help relieve them.
I don't have headaches yet, so I said I would wait. I am sure I will head back with my tail between my legs in the near future. I will be so strange though. I've never had glasses before. 


Nats, I would absolutely NOT believe someone that says they never want to kick their OH out of the house from time to time. In fact, all of those facebook posts, "My spouse is the best person on the planet. I love him so much. He is such a great husband." Blah! I immediately get suspicious. I try to figure out why they are bragging and what they are compensating for.


----------



## crystal443

:thumbup::thumbup: That's exactly right Ready, if its all hapiness all the time then there's probably something wrong.


----------



## Desperado167

Nats for the last few days I have wanted to kill my oh ,he started painting the kitchen on Monday and it still isn't finished as he also decided whilst he was at it that he would put in a new floor and ceiling and new blinds and change the colour ,it still isn't finished :dohh:But I have just got up and it does look way better but has a thick layer of dust which isn't good for my lung infection or asthma so I got angry with him a few nites ago and hit him with my lucozade bottle on the face :blush:I think actually it was his eye :nope:It took him till yesterdsy to forgive me :haha:Sorry your having issues with your oh smoking too :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Nats there are times when just looking at my OH brings me out in total rage!!! he wont even argue with me which makes it so much worse..!!!. Anyone that says otherwise must be an Alien!!!!

lou


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: I wonder how I will go over the next few days as the Clomid rage takes over, I might have to send D over to my brothers, or his brothers or something!

Normally we don't argue much, our time together is limited and we actually get on pretty well, but I've heard that these fertility meds turn even reasonable women into raging harpies so that could be interesting :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

OH, the Clomid is bad, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Well ladies after holding off from sex with my oh for twelve days I finally got down on my knees and begged for forgiveness ,u ladies know wot I mean and boy was he happy :winkwink::blush:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: T you've got to throw the man a bone every now and then, just to remind him :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :haha: T you've got to throw the man a bone every now and then, just to remind him :winkwink:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Natsby

Areany of you in the UK watching Rev? it is on BBC2 I think, itis classic, the couple in it are trying to conceive and it is so true to life, the sex on demand, the arguments the conversations that go, why is it only me thinking about this all the time? Makes me feel almost normal again..he he almost.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Areany of you in the UK watching Rev? it is on BBC2 I think, itis classic, the couple in it are trying to conceive and it is so true to life, the sex on demand, the arguments the conversations that go, why is it only me thinking about this all the time? Makes me feel almost normal again..he he almost.

I haven't heard of it but would be really interested to watch it ,Is it just called rev.:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/search?q=rev
that is the link to find it on iplayer, (sorry to everyone who lives outside the uk and can´t see it.) Episode 5 was the sex on demand one which made me laugh.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/search?q=rev
> that is the link to find it on iplayer, (sorry to everyone who lives outside the uk and can´t see it.) Episode 5 was the sex on demand one which made me laugh.

Cant wait to watch it ,if anything it will give me and oh a good laugh :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar said:


> :haha: I wonder how I will go over the next few days as the Clomid rage takes over, I might have to send D over to my brothers, or his brothers or something!
> 
> Normally we don't argue much, our time together is limited and we actually get on pretty well, but I've heard that these fertility meds turn even reasonable women into raging harpies so that could be interesting :rofl:

Clomid Rage isn't pretty:blush: but hey its all for a good cause :)

Despie- you gotta do what you gotta do:haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :haha: I wonder how I will go over the next few days as the Clomid rage takes over, I might have to send D over to my brothers, or his brothers or something!
> 
> Normally we don't argue much, our time together is limited and we actually get on pretty well, but I've heard that these fertility meds turn even reasonable women into raging harpies so that could be interesting :rofl:
> 
> Clomid Rage isn't pretty:blush: but hey its all for a good cause :)Click to expand...

I had horrible PMS from both clomid and femara, but I think I internalize a lot of it, (except for venting on internet chat rooms). 
With femara a few months ago, I thought I was loosing my mind. My husband's words were......"You acted perfectly fine. I didn't notice any problems."
I wonder if we were even in the same house. :wacko:

I am certain that I would have been ok, if we hadn't experienced sex issues, (highly valued on our priority list). It was the double whammy that put me over the edge. 


I plan on doing femara again, but we had really better make sure everthing else goes perfectly. Cause, you know, life always goes smoothly. :winkwink:

You'll be ok with clomid. At least it will be an experience you can cross off your bucket list!


----------



## readyformore

Last night I was checking out FF pregnancy charts, (yep, I'm still doing that :dohh:).

There was a lady on there that got pregnant at the age of 53! Wow! That's impressive! I'm wondering about the details.


----------



## crystal443

WOW..53, I've not got a prayer in hell on concieving anything at 53:haha::haha: I've got no eggs at 37, I've got no hope for fertility at 53:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Feeling much more like myself today. :thumbup:Thank the lord :haha:Kitchen just needs put back together again and that's it sorted ,af not due till monday or Tuesday poss just hope she isn't late as I want to have it over with for crimbo :happydance::happydance::happydance:Csnt wait this time next week it's xmas eve ,exciting stuff ,nats am up at half five this morning so am watching rev on demand from the beginning ,very funny so far ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning all, 

Today is day 3 on Clomid, so far it's fine :thumbup: but maybe today it will hit me.

Still don't know if we're on a break from TTC this month or not, it will depend on Ov timing. And we're planning the whole jizz in a pot operation for next week with military prescision :wacko:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello all!
Northstar, hope it goes well for you, I will admit to being a bit jealous, I am waiting for an appt that will hopefully end with a clomid script (you know you have been ttc too long when you are jealous of someone's prescription meds :haha:) 
Quick question, has anyone had ewcm several days after O?? I don't know what the heck is up (I'm assuming its the vitex) but I thought I O'd two different times this month...but now have ewcm so no clue what's up. The bd count is getting extremely high this month!!!!
Hope everyone is doing well, I am just looking forward to 2 weeks off work for hOlidays:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Do you chart Jennifer?

My EWCM pretty much stops after Ov, but the day before AF I've usually got watery (not EWCM).


----------



## dachsundmom

I've gotten EWCM right before AF; it's the progesterone dropping and estrogen taking over.


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> Do you chart Jennifer?
> 
> My EWCM pretty much stops after Ov, but the day before AF I've usually got watery (not EWCM).

No, I don't chart any more bc I have weird sleeping habits and I would often get up half asleep and walk around for a few minutes before I remembered so I don't think it was accurate...I would love to invent a bbt implant :haha:
I'm not having O pains, which I did a few days ago, that's what I usually go by. Grrrrrr this is frustrating!!! Well I'm going to start the bd back up I guess.


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> I've gotten EWCM right before AF; it's the progesterone dropping and estrogen taking over.

See this is the weird thing, I think I'm about 4 dpo?!


----------



## dachsundmom

If you aren't charting, are you going off of OPKs?


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> If you aren't charting, are you going off of OPKs?

Nope, because I never get a true positive. Normally, I go off my O pains (very intense!) and ewcm. My cycle is pretty regular. I temped for about 7 months in the past and my pains/cm seemed to usually correspond with my O. But maybe I should be going back to *trying* to temp while on vitex. But again, I'm not 100% sure the exact accuracy for temping when I'm not always doing it right:shrug: usually I am having sex every other day from cd 7-20, with AF arriving day 28-29. I figure I have to be catching the right day even if I'm a couple days off?


----------



## dachsundmom

You know your body best, but I think you might want to try an temp or at least OPK while on the vitex; it's the only way you will know if it changed your cycles.:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> You know your body best, but I think you might want to try an temp or at least OPK while on the vitex; it's the only way you will know if it changed your cycles.:flower:

You are right, tbh I didn't even think if it, I think next cycle I will try temp and opk, then I will have a better idea what's going on, because this is driving me NUTS!!:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Unfortunately, I think you'll just have to wait this one out.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I wish I had of found u ladies five years ago cos I don't know wot I would do without temping .i have learnt so much since doing it ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Hope you're all okay. My hangover from a Christmas night out has just has only just gone :blush: there was a lot of :beer: which resulted in me being a little bit :drunk:!! All in the spirit of :xmas12: of course.

Did unfortunately bump into lots of gross men, one particularly revolting letch came up to me and " nice tits darling can I squeeze them?" to which I replied "yes, if you want every bone in your body broken and I do mean every bone!"what a KNOB!!!!

Anyway due to my severe pissness (oops!) I forgot to take my first clomid so will start tonight so may have some of the bonkers clomid PMT fun in the next few days.

Northstar- sounds like the clomid is going okay for you so far FX you continue to not having horrid SE.

Despie- glad you feel more like you, your OH probably thought it was worth the fighting with your make up "gift!!!"

Natsby- me and hubby lov Rev it's gentle but hilarious i haven't seen this weeks with the sex on demand but saw the one where they were thinking about ttc and he was having dreams about what a bad father he'd be!

Jennifer-I have weird sleep too, I often wake between 3-5am but i find if I just keep still and don't get up before i get back to sleep it doesn't seem to affect temps. it's a pain-I'm sure you remember from last time, but i think it's worth it.At least I know I defo ovulate.

Ready-it's not just me that looks at charts on FF then! Blimey 53 that's pretty impressive. FX the femara does the trick for you.

D-mon + Crystal :wave: hope you're both okay.

Off to watch Strictly (dancing programme) final with kids, hubby on the lash with the boys from footy

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,glad u had a great night out and let your hair down ,:haha::haha:On threatening to break that guys bones ,I hate guys like that :growlmad:Yes oh hasn't stopped smiling since yesterday and is in cleaning out my kitchen cupboards for me ,wtf ,a first in twenty years :wacko:I def must deny him more often :haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

He's wearing my marigolds and apron ,:haha:Am loving it :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

We need to see that!


----------



## NorthStar

Oh yes, media please T!


----------



## Desperado167

I tried ladies and he nearly broke my fon getting it off me :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Suki- glad you're feeling better lol, hangovers are the worst!!

Despie- I think I need to withhold from my DH...wow you got results!!lol


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Suki- glad you're feeling better lol, hangovers are the worst!!
> 
> Despie- I think I need to withhold from my DH...wow you got results!!lol

:haha:I def did :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone :hi:

glad to see that all is well here.

what a relief to read that the regular storms btwn DH and I are quite normal...I've lost count of the number of times when just the sight of him makes me mad. He puts it down to 'hormones' and the other day he got real clever, said to me 'you need some progesterone' lol but at that moment I would have thrown 10 lucozade bottles at him.

Nats if Oh is taking the vitamins and supps it may off-set the potential harm of his 'slips' ? And three wks without any is really good.

Ready, it's nice that you're going all out for the kids with christmas pressies. Fxd for the Femara!

Dmom, fxd for Dh's results (or have I missed them?)

Despie, hope you're loving the reworked kitchen. The things we learn from you lady, gotta try that trick too.

NS, suki and all the other clomid ladies fxd the SEs stay away and it does the magic...we need some BFPs here soon

afm, I drank loads RRL tea and other stuff but nothing much happened the clinic said it may be over and done without any heavy bleeding but we'll wait and see so my rescan was rescheduled for next thusday. We'll also be seeing a recurrent mc specialist and being the chronic Googler that I am, I have read up to see what his views are and what research he's done, what he eats for lunch etc feel like I already know him! In the meantime we've been told not to try until all test results are in when I'll be put on a protocol and monitored. So now all I have to be anxious about is christmas lunch with MIL and SIL.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Suki-if some guy told me I had nice tits, and asked to grab them, I'd probably be so flattered that I would let him, regardless of my state of sobriety. :blush:

Despie-I have also found that a little bit of withholding yields nice results. Last week, he was getting desperate, I was tired, not interested, etc. He actually cleaned my kitchen and put away the laundry. Suffice it to say, he got laid. 

Peacebaby-sounds like you are headed in the right direction going to see a specialist. I hope he can give you some answers. I also hope that your scan shows everything is resolved.

Jennifer, I find that my own signs of ovulation are as reliable as opks and temping. But, I would agree that anything new, would need a new set of comparisons. 

NS-glad to hear that clomid is underway without an issue so far! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :flower:

This will be day 4 of Clomid for me, I feel ok, felt a bit annoyed in the supermarket yesterday afternoon, but IDK if I can blame the CMD or that it was very busy and lots of dithering old people blocking the aisles :haha: My OH had a migraine yesterday so we didn't DTD and now I'm getting a bit nervous about the timing for the SA next week :shrug:

Peacebaby glad to hear you are getting some specialist help :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Suki-if some guy told me I had nice tits, and asked to grab them, I'd probably be so flattered that I would let him, regardless of my state of sobriety. :blush:
> 
> Despie-I have also found that a little bit of withholding yields nice results. Last week, he was getting desperate, I was tired, not interested, etc. He actually cleaned my kitchen and put away the laundry. Suffice it to say, he got laid.
> 
> Peacebaby-sounds like you are headed in the right direction going to see a specialist. I hope he can give you some answers. I also hope that your scan shows everything is resolved.
> 
> Jennifer, I find that my own signs of ovulation are as reliable as opks and temping. But, I would agree that anything new, would need a new set of comparisons.
> 
> NS-glad to hear that clomid is underway without an issue so far! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else!


:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> This will be day 4 of Clomid for me, I feel ok, felt a bit annoyed in the supermarket yesterday afternoon, but IDK if I can blame the CMD or that it was very busy and lots of dithering old people blocking the aisles :haha: My OH had a migraine yesterday so we didn't DTD and now I'm getting a bit nervous about the timing for the SA next week :shrug:
> 
> Peacebaby glad to hear you are getting some specialist help :thumbup:


I have this issue with the vitex-I have no idea what is a SE and what is just my normal crazy:haha: When is the SA? Are you worried bc of the amount of time you are supposed to abstain?


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> hi everyone :hi:
> 
> glad to see that all is well here.
> 
> what a relief to read that the regular storms btwn DH and I are quite normal...I've lost count of the number of times when just the sight of him makes me mad. He puts it down to 'hormones' and the other day he got real clever, said to me 'you need some progesterone' lol but at that moment I would have thrown 10 lucozade bottles at him.
> 
> Nats if Oh is taking the vitamins and supps it may off-set the potential harm of his 'slips' ? And three wks without any is really good.
> 
> Ready, it's nice that you're going all out for the kids with christmas pressies. Fxd for the Femara!
> 
> Dmom, fxd for Dh's results (or have I missed them?)
> 
> Despie, hope you're loving the reworked kitchen. The things we learn from you lady, gotta try that trick too.
> 
> NS, suki and all the other clomid ladies fxd the SEs stay away and it does the magic...we need some BFPs here soon
> 
> afm, I drank loads RRL tea and other stuff but nothing much happened the clinic said it may be over and done without any heavy bleeding but we'll wait and see so my rescan was rescheduled for next thusday. We'll also be seeing a recurrent mc specialist and being the chronic Googler that I am, I have read up to see what his views are and what research he's done, what he eats for lunch etc feel like I already know him! In the meantime we've been told not to try until all test results are in when I'll be put on a protocol and monitored. So now all I have to be anxious about is christmas lunch with MIL and SIL.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Great that you will be seeing a specialist, hope it works out!! Did you look him up on rate my doctor (if you have that where you are?) I looked up the clinic I was sent to and it did not have a great rating-and when I went I could see why!! The doctor I am waiting to get an appointment with is supposed to be wonderful-the only complaint was how long it took to get in, which is what I am experiencing also! I am also with you on the anxiety re:in laws Christmas!! It is nerve wracking for me as well!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Turns out we are on schedule for giving the SA tomorrow :happydance: my OH looked after the timing himself :thumbup: Happy days.


----------



## AnnaLaura

NorthStar said:


> Turns out we are on schedule for giving the SA tomorrow :happydance: my OH looked after the timing himself :thumbup: Happy days.

Good luck tomorrow to Mr. Northstar. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> This will be day 4 of Clomid for me, I feel ok, felt a bit annoyed in the supermarket yesterday afternoon, but IDK if I can blame the CMD or that it was very busy and lots of dithering old people blocking the aisles :haha: My OH had a migraine yesterday so we didn't DTD and now I'm getting a bit nervous about the timing for the SA next week :shrug:
> 
> Peacebaby glad to hear you are getting some specialist help :thumbup:

I always feel like that in the supermarket :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Turns out we are on schedule for giving the SA tomorrow :happydance: my OH looked after the timing himself :thumbup: Happy days.

:happydance::happydance: that's really great news . Good old hubby :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

That's why I can't definitely say it was a Clomid SE T :haha: I've felt like that in Morrisons before and I wasn't on CMD.


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> Turns out we are on schedule for giving the SA tomorrow :happydance: my OH looked after the timing himself :thumbup: Happy days.

Ohhhhh good luck! Is he able to do it at home or do you have to go in?


----------



## Jennifer01

My oh did his SA around this time last year...what sucked was that bc of the holidays it took FOREVER to come back-which means we spent the holidays thinking the worst!! It turned out great but it's a word of caution to not get too worked up about the time line!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That's why I can't definitely say it was a Clomid SE T :haha: I've felt like that in Morrisons before and I wasn't on CMD.

Me too ,god I'm getting worse the older I get ,I have no patience and want to ram the trolley into the back of people's heels :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

He will do the sample at home and we wil then drive across town to drop it at the lab.

Unless the weather gets worse, in which case it might have to wait another day :dohh: this is the third day of snow now and forecast for Scotland for tomorrow isn't so good.


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> He will do the sample at home and we wil then drive across town to drop it at the lab.
> 
> Unless the weather gets worse, in which case it might have to wait another day :dohh: this is the third day of snow now and forecast for Scotland for tomorrow isn't so good.

I think there should be a flashing light you can put on top of your car for those situations to get you there quick "hot sample coming through"!!:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Sounds like its SA testing month for the dudes.Dh will be doing it within the next week or so. I can't wait to see the outcome but I think you're right Jen with the holidays it will probably take longer to get the results. I wish we thought of doing it months ago really. Is the abstinence 2-3 days?

Jen I didn't check rate your dr (I will now!) but this guy seems to be well known for his work in recurrent mc and he's been involved in the most recent research here on natural killer cells and the use of steroids in early pregnancy. He's also part of private mc clinic. Anyway if we're not happy with him then we'll definitely go private - its just so much easier and quicker as NS said.


----------



## dachsundmom

D can jerk it in the parking lot; that's what I told N to do next time.:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> I think there should be a flashing light you can put on top of your car for those situations to get you there quick "hot sample coming through"!!:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

It's -3C here today it might freeze off!


Peacebaby we are advised 3-4 days abstinence is ideal


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Sounds like its SA testing month for the dudes.Dh will be doing it within the next week or so. I can't wait to see the outcome but I think you're right Jen with the holidays it will probably take longer to get the results. I wish we thought of doing it months ago really. Is the abstinence 2-3 days?
> 
> Jen I didn't check rate your dr (I will now!) but this guy seems to be well known for his work in recurrent mc and he's been involved in the most recent research here on natural killer cells and the use of steroids in early pregnancy. He's also part of private mc clinic. Anyway if we're not happy with him then we'll definitely go private - its just so much easier and quicker as NS said.

Peacebaby I suggested steroids to my gynae and he wasn't happy to prescribe me them but I have heard they have worked for a lot of ladies on here ,In northern Ireland they don't even test for natural killers cells and I would have to go to England for tests ,:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Sounds like its SA testing month for the dudes.Dh will be doing it within the next week or so. I can't wait to see the outcome but I think you're right Jen with the holidays it will probably take longer to get the results. I wish we thought of doing it months ago really. Is the abstinence 2-3 days?
> 
> Jen I didn't check rate your dr (I will now!) but this guy seems to be well known for his work in recurrent mc and he's been involved in the most recent research here on natural killer cells and the use of steroids in early pregnancy. He's also part of private mc clinic. Anyway if we're not happy with him then we'll definitely go private - its just so much easier and quicker as NS said.

I know your health care system is different so you will know what's best..I hope the first doctor works out without a hitch, it's frustrating when you aren't getting answers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

My new FS is going to be using steriods as part of my protocol, I've always had immune issues with kidneys etc. and we're just now finding someone that will acknowledge it can have an impact on fertility:wacko: 

On another note, I'm taking DD and DS to the mall to do they're shopping for their Dad and DS in insisting on a remote controlled helicopter for him:wacko:lol not sure what we're going to get yet but I'm sure there will be a few heated discussions between them:thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

NS are you stuck indoors? London can't cope with snow,everything comes to a halt with just a wee bit of snow. So far we've had flurries on Fri but it wasn't for long and now its just freezing.

Despie, that makes me so mad and sad when dr's hold you back from something that could work. There are a few ladies who've come from N. Ireland for the tests and treatment here. I was a bit sceptical at first but I researched it and it makes sense why this could be a problem for ladies with recurrent losses. A few ladies here are now pregnant and on the steroid treatment and it seems to work. It can't all be simply "lucky" co-incidences. If you're interested there is a Prof named Dr Siobhan Quenby (yes, she's Irish too) who works in Coventry, Warwickshire and I think Birmingham. She is currently doing an NHS research trial on NK cells. If you like I could pm you her email. If it's not the issue she will let you know. :hugs::hugs:

Jen, thanks. To be honest the whole system here is a fairly new experience for me too, I grew up in South Africa where things are more like the US system with private care depending on your insurance. There are some excellent dr's here but not all areas get the same standard of care and the bureaucracy and waiting times aren't great. I forget where you are?


----------



## NorthStar

We still have snow but the roads and clear, though due to icy conditions they are advising to take caution both driving and walking (icy pavements) not as bad as last year though.

Forecast for tomorrow is v icy for central Scotland, but I'm hoping by the time we head to the SA it will have thawed out a bit. I'm keen to get this done whilst OH is home and whilst I'm not ovulating, our window of opportunity is always pretty narrow!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Liz had steroids as part of her IVF protocol; prednisone.


----------



## peacebaby

NS fxed the weather holds out tomorrow. 

Dmom yes that's the med. Is it part of the standard IVF protocol there?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think Liz had steroids as part of her IVF protocol; prednisone.

Yea that's it I took them years ago wen my asthma was bad ,I wonder if u can buy them on the internet ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have seen some clinics use it and then some don't. I think it just depends on the doctor.:shrug:

I don't know how it's determined who needs it and who doesn't.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I have seen some clinics use it and then some don't. I think it just depends on the doctor.:shrug:
> 
> I don't know how it's determined who needs it and who doesn't.

Maybe if u have had a loss or immune problems ,am not sure :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> NS are you stuck indoors? London can't cope with snow,everything comes to a halt with just a wee bit of snow. So far we've had flurries on Fri but it wasn't for long and now its just freezing.
> 
> Despie, that makes me so mad and sad when dr's hold you back from something that could work. There are a few ladies who've come from N. Ireland for the tests and treatment here. I was a bit sceptical at first but I researched it and it makes sense why this could be a problem for ladies with recurrent losses. A few ladies here are now pregnant and on the steroid treatment and it seems to work. It can't all be simply "lucky" co-incidences. If you're interested there is a Prof named Dr Siobhan Quenby (yes, she's Irish too) who works in Coventry, Warwickshire and I think Birmingham. She is currently doing an NHS research trial on NK cells. If you like I could pm you her email. If it's not the issue she will let you know. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jen, thanks. To be honest the whole system here is a fairly new experience for me too, I grew up in South Africa where things are more like the US system with private care depending on your insurance. There are some excellent dr's here but not all areas get the same standard of care and the bureaucracy and waiting times aren't great. I forget where you are?


I am in Canada, I know we have alot of similarities to the UK systems but there are differences for sure. I don't think we have "private" clinics, everyone gets on the same wait list and hopes for the best. I know here in Ontario you can get ivf for free but only if both tubes are blocked, and most testing is free although I did pay an "initial consult fee" of $125 for 5 minutes of time from a doctor I can't stand:growlmad: I hope you will get some good news soon:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

yes its for immune issues.here the steroids are given if after recurrent losses you're tested for high natural killer cells - one specialist in this field does blood tests to determine and the other specialist does a uterine biopsy. 

Jen that sounds similar to the NHS system here. With IVF you can only get it free, limited cycles I think until age 39. $125 for 5mins - robbery!


----------



## readyformore

Despie, please don't order and take steroids without a doctor's advice.
You really don't want to mess around with steroids. They can work wonders, but they can eff you up too.

My girlfriend used steroids for a couple of her IVF cycles. She has immune issues as well, her ANA is high. She has had multiple IVF failures, and read a book by a reproductive immunologist. Apparently, this is pretty new stuff. Some docs are reluctant to acknowledge/treat the issue. She really had to be proactive and speak up for herself. Eventually, she got the dosages she needed, and her baby.

She had been suggesting to me for awhile, that I get some immune testing. I have not yet decided if I am interested or not. I feel like I need to decide what I am going to do with the results, prior to getting the testing. I'm not sure if I am interested in steroid treatments, especially when I might need to be on them for a considerable amount of time.


----------



## peacebaby

you're right Ready, it's not something to take unless absolutely necessary and under close supervision of a doctor. 

is that the book by Dr Alan Beer?

the protocol here is that the patient is weaned off it by the start of 2nd trimester.

my main concern with it is that I'm not sure there are long term studies to decide the effects on the child yet. If I can avoid the steroids great, I will.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> you're right Ready, it's not something to take unless absolutely necessary and under close supervision of a doctor.
> 
> is that the book by Dr Alan Beer?
> 
> the protocol here is that the patient is weaned off it by the start of 2nd trimester.
> 
> my main concern with it is that I'm not sure there are long term studies to decide the effects on the child yet. If I can avoid the steroids great, I will.



I'm probably going to sound stupid but I was given steroid shots @29 weeks gestation-they were supposed to help develop baby's lungs if you need to deliver early. These must be different steroids (ready? I'm sure you know about this) The reason I bring it up is because there did not appear to be any negative effect on the baby, who is now a teen.


----------



## crystal443

Jen- steriods at the end of pregnancy to develop baby's lungs is different to a steriod for immune issues :)

My dad had Chrone's disease for many years and had a few surgeries, he was on prednisone for years as it was the only medicine that worked for him. The only downfall was it destroyed his body, he died of heart failure last february at 56 years old and prolonged steriod was listed as one of the causes. It causes cataracts, brittle bones, destroys heart muscles..the list goes on and on. I've been put on it in the past for my kidneys and if my immune system is playing havoc my joints swell etc and they work great. I would never try taking this unless under supervision of a doctor as they can eff you up big time. They supress your immune system and if you don't need them your virtually leaving yourself with no defense. I'm all about being proactive and finding what works best but steriods are pretty powerful so please be careful :)

That said, we got DH a remote controlled helicopter for Christmas and the only argument was DS wanted to buy the biggest one...of course typical male but he didn't
get his way, we bought a mid priced one as its just for the boys to go off and do together.


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen- steriods at the end of pregnancy to develop baby's lungs is different to a steriod for immune issues :)
> 
> My dad had Chrone's disease for many years and had a few surgeries, he was on prednisone for years as it was the only medicine that worked for him. The only downfall was it destroyed his body, he died of heart failure last february at 56 years old and prolonged steriod was listed as one of the causes. It causes cataracts, brittle bones, destroys heart muscles..the list goes on and on. I've been put on it in the past for my kidneys and if my immune system is playing havoc my joints swell etc and they work great. I would never try taking this unless under supervision of a doctor as they can eff you up big time. They supress your immune system and if you don't need them your virtually leaving yourself with no defense. I'm all about being proactive and finding what works best but steriods are pretty powerful so please be careful :)
> 
> That said, we got DH a remote controlled helicopter for Christmas and the only argument was DS wanted to buy the biggest one...of course typical male but he didn't
> get his way, we bought a mid priced one as its just for the boys to go off and do together.



That's what I figured. So sorry about your dad-the same thing happened to my SIL's dad, the prednisone was keeping him alive but making him sick at the same time. it's awful but you don't have much choice. :hugs:
What is it with boys and giant remote controlled things lol!


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal so sorry about your dad ,:hugs:Ready and peacebaby thanks ,my doc told me the steroids could cause facial deformities as well .my doc told me if I was desperate he would give me them but he really doesn't recommend them ,my hubby really wouldn't be happy with me taking them either but who knows wot will happen in the future ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jen, you might be thinking of surfactin (spelling.):hugs:


Prednisone makes my face swell up and I have horrible anxiety on it.:nope:


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal, so sorry about your dad :hugs: You raise another concern of mine - leaving oneself open to infection by suppressing the immune system especially during pregnancy when you really want a strong immune system. Sounds counter-intuitive to me.The SE's sound awful, Dmom.

I've found a doctor here who has responded to the use of steroids with her own studies saying that the underlying cause of the immune issues are nutritional deficiencies in particular zinc, magnesium and calcium. I've emailed her for more details of her work. I've also read some medical studies that have shown that Vit D has a modulating effect on the NK cells, and i noticed it is being used by the two leading mc specialists here. I'll hear what the consultant specialist has to say about all of this on Thursday, i have tons of questions for him.

I'm sure the remote controlled helicopter will be a huge hit with your DH!


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> you're right Ready, it's not something to take unless absolutely necessary and under close supervision of a doctor.
> 
> is that the book by Dr Alan Beer?
> 
> the protocol here is that the patient is weaned off it by the start of 2nd trimester.
> 
> my main concern with it is that I'm not sure there are long term studies to decide the effects on the child yet. If I can avoid the steroids great, I will.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to sound stupid but I was given steroid shots @29 weeks gestation-they were supposed to help develop baby's lungs if you need to deliver early. These must be different steroids (ready? I'm sure you know about this) The reason I bring it up is because there did not appear to be any negative effect on the baby, who is now a teen.Click to expand...

Here, we use betamethasone. It is a 2 dose injection to help mature the lungs. We give it to moms with a gestation less than 34 weeks, that is in danger of preterm/immenent birth. 
It's only 2 doses, but even our perinatologists (high risk ob), will tell you that the shots are not without risks themselves, they just don't necessarily know what those risks are.
However, the risk of lung disease from prematurity, is greater than the risk of side effects from betamethasone, so they recommend the injections.

For me, it's been 19 months of ttc, and I can't imagine being on steroids all this time.

Now, if I was going to do IVF, I would push really hard to have an immune panel run, and based on those findings, do a course of steroids; but just for that IVF cycle (and of course if it's successful, wean off when it's appropriate).

Just my two cents. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Peacebaby, yep, it was the book by Dr. Beers, which I currently have in my posession. 

I have read about half, but stopped. Whatever I read, I seem to think I am exhibiting sypmtoms of that disease. :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Is anyone else just not feeling it this cycle?

It's not really a negative/positive attitude issue, I'm just not really thinking it's going to happen this cycle. I haven't even ovulated yet, but still.........just a feeling.


----------



## dachsundmom

Right there with you; it looks like I will OV around CD10-11 again and I just don't think it's enough time for my egg to mature.

I am not really sure why I bother.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm with you ladies, despite the Clomid I just don't feel it this cycle, and I'm not even upset by it, I think I'm past caring :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I'm with you ladies, despite the Clomid I just don't feel it this cycle, and I'm not even upset by it, I think I'm past caring :shrug:

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Crystal, so sorry about your dad :hugs: You raise another concern of mine - leaving oneself open to infection by suppressing the immune system especially during pregnancy when you really want a strong immune system. Sounds counter-intuitive to me.The SE's sound awful, Dmom.
> 
> I've found a doctor here who has responded to the use of steroids with her own studies saying that the underlying cause of the immune issues are nutritional deficiencies in particular zinc, magnesium and calcium. I've emailed her for more details of her work. I've also read some medical studies that have shown that Vit D has a modulating effect on the NK cells, and i noticed it is being used by the two leading mc specialists here. I'll hear what the consultant specialist has to say about all of this on Thursday, i have tons of questions for him.
> 
> I'm sure the remote controlled helicopter will be a huge hit with your DH!

That's great ,am loving all the info u are giving us ,it's so helpful ,and am eagerly awaiting Thursday :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Is anyone else just not feeling it this cycle?
> 
> It's not really a negative/positive attitude issue, I'm just not really thinking it's going to happen this cycle. I haven't even ovulated yet, but still.........just a feeling.

This is weird, but I feel like wouldn't it be too perfect to find out you are pg right at Christmas time? For this reason alone I feel like I'm out this month. Maybe I'm getting too cynical??:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> Peacebaby, yep, it was the book by Dr. Beers, which I currently have in my posession.
> 
> I have read about half, but stopped. Whatever I read, I seem to think I am exhibiting sypmtoms of that disease. :wacko:

Ready i just received my copy today,it looks excellent very thorough explanations and easy to understand. Dr Beer must have been a amazing person. LOL i'm doing the same thing..it feels like i have every immune problem under the sun :haha:

I just flipped through and he says that the prednisone doesn't easily pass the placenta and the tiny bit that does is broken down by an enzyme so it doesn't cause harm to the baby..interesting.

About not feeling it this cycle...could be that at this time of year everyone's focused on the families we already have and maybe psychologically the mind wants to avoid the anxiety that comes with every cycle?


----------



## NorthStar

I saw a post on the forum about Alan Beer and had a look at the website, looked really interesting but I would also tend to worry about having conditions once I read about them. 

But I liked how his philosophy is that there is no such thing as "unexplained" :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Right there with you; it looks like I will OV around CD10-11 again and I just don't think it's enough time for my egg to mature.
> 
> I am not really sure why I bother.:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I go through cycles of feeling like that too:flower: Have you thought anymore about moving on to IVF/IUI ? I don't know why I ask people this question because its not the be all end all cure for infertility:shrug: as I well know, but yeah I totally get the why do I bother? 

Ready- I have no hope for this cycle either and I think Jen said it perfectly..it is a little too good to be true to get pregnant this month, I do hold out hope that someone on this board is going to get a BFP though!! :haha::haha:

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar said:


> I saw a post on the forum about Alan Beer and had a look at the website, looked really interesting but I would also tend to worry about having conditions once I read about them.
> 
> But I liked how his philosophy is that there is no such thing as "unexplained" :thumbup:

I love a doctor that says there's no such thing as unexplained:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, we are going to have to do IVF/ICSI if we are to continue this; N just got his SA back and it's not pretty.

10 million/ML and only 3 million of those are motile.:nope:

It used to be fine and now it's shot to hell.:cry:

We just found out this afternoon, so he's going to need some time to wrap his head around this one.


----------



## crystal443

:cry::cry: Oh no, Dmom I'm so sorry for you both, how heartbreaking. I'm sure it will take him a few days to accept things. Men always take it harder then we do but the positive of this is that you know why now and you can get a plan in place and move forward. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Brooke..it will be ok even if it seems like it won't right now:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> I'm with you ladies, despite the Clomid I just don't feel it this cycle, and I'm not even upset by it, I think I'm past caring :shrug:

Yep, I'm feeling oddly ambivilent this month.

Maybe it is the distraction from the holidays. :shrug:

I don't really know or care why, but I am so, so grateful. 
I feel like this desire to have a baby has been stalking me. I can't shake it. But, I think something shifted for me while we were in Vegas. For the first time in about 2.5 years, I don't feel overwhelmed with that crushing need. 

I'm not sure if the feeling will last 2 weeks, or 2 months. I'm just thankful for the break.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Crystal, we are going to have to do IVF/ICSI if we are to continue this; N just got his SA back and it's not pretty.
> 
> 10 million/ML and only 3 million of those are motile.:nope:
> 
> It used to be fine and now it's shot to hell.:cry:
> 
> We just found out this afternoon, so he's going to need some time to wrap his head around this one.

:hugs:

He needs to redo the sample before everyone freaks out. 

It's not good news, but I wouldn't put complete faith in the sample he sent. 
It was held captive in his coat for too long, then they couldn't find the script, etc, etc.

Redo it.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc won't rewrite the order for 3 months; we are going to have to go to a fertility urologist.:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Crystal, we are going to have to do IVF/ICSI if we are to continue this; N just got his SA back and it's not pretty.
> 
> 10 million/ML and only 3 million of those are motile.:nope:
> 
> It used to be fine and now it's shot to hell.:cry:
> 
> We just found out this afternoon, so he's going to need some time to wrap his head around this one.


I am so sorry you got this news. It's not fair. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> My doc won't rewrite the order for 3 months; we are going to have to go to a fertility urologist.:hugs:

After the way his staff handled the drop off, he won't rewrite it? :growlmad:

I would (as Crystal has said), have a fit of epic proportions and not take no for an answer. 
His clinic mismanaged the drop off, it needs to be redone. Especially when the results are now questionable.

I would call twice a day, every day, until he gets so tired of you that he just gives in.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to make an appointment tomorrow and see if he deals better with me face to face.

My DH is convinced that his numbers are off, bc his volume was very high...until it gets broken down per ML, I guess. :shrug:

He basically has a lot of jizz with empty space.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

If the drop off hadn't been questionable I'd let it go..but because this is so important I'd insist on another SA. If you choose to do IVF there's quite a price difference in needing ICSI or allowing things to happen in the dish. If this is his true result, it allows you to move on and figure out what's best for you but you have to feel comfortable you have all the correct information.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

oh Dmom I'm sorry :hugs::hugs: but I think your dh is right. The fools messed the test and your dr has to realise that surely. 

you can't be expected to start IVF without this certainty. He needs to re-order the test when you see him tomorrow. I hope he gives the paper for it before you leave.
:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you ladies, despite the Clomid I just don't feel it this cycle, and I'm not even upset by it, I think I'm past caring :shrug:
> 
> Yep, I'm feeling oddly ambivilent this month.
> 
> Maybe it is the distraction from the holidays. :shrug:
> 
> I don't really know or care why, but I am so, so grateful.
> I feel like this desire to have a baby has been stalking me. I can't shake it. But, I think something shifted for me while we were in Vegas. For the first time in about 2.5 years, I don't feel overwhelmed with that crushing need.
> 
> I'm not sure if the feeling will last 2 weeks, or 2 months. I'm just thankful for the break.Click to expand...

I only panic about having another baby at birthdays and holidays mostly:wacko: DD will be 16 and DS will be 14..I've just turned 37 in Sept and I really cannot imagine not having kids in the house for the next 20 years. That really is my biggest fear, that DH and I will be early 40's and as all our friends are still having babies and ours are off to uni. this is not the way it was supposed to be:cry::cry:

Why does this have to be sooo effing difficult?


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you ladies, despite the Clomid I just don't feel it this cycle, and I'm not even upset by it, I think I'm past caring :shrug:
> 
> Yep, I'm feeling oddly ambivilent this month.
> 
> Maybe it is the distraction from the holidays. :shrug:
> 
> I don't really know or care why, but I am so, so grateful.
> I feel like this desire to have a baby has been stalking me. I can't shake it. But, I think something shifted for me while we were in Vegas. For the first time in about 2.5 years, I don't feel overwhelmed with that crushing need.
> 
> I'm not sure if the feeling will last 2 weeks, or 2 months. I'm just thankful for the break.Click to expand...
> 
> I only panic about having another baby at birthdays and holidays mostly:wacko: DD will be 16 and DS will be 14..I've just turned 37 in Sept and I really cannot imagine not having kids in the house for the next 20 years. That really is my biggest fear, that DH and I will be early 40's and as all our friends are still having babies and ours are off to uni. this is not the way it was supposed to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Why does this have to be sooo effing difficult?Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I don't know why it's so difficult.

For some reason, it has just recently occured to me just how much work a baby involves. I actually enjoyed the baby part immensely. And especially with my third, it never really felt overwhelming. I enjoyed getting up at night to care for her. :blush:, ( Apparently, you're supposed to not like that part of parenting, so I don't admit to it often). Incorporating her into our family was really pretty seemless.

But, now that I look back.........dang! That was a lot of work! There are a lot of things that I actually don't miss. 
My boys are so fun right now. At 7, and 9, they really are just miniature people. I love it.
Recently, I've been thinking that adding an older child instead of a baby would be even better. That's not really going to happen when we aren't interested in adoption. :haha:

It's all just a big confusing pile of contradicting emotions! :wacko:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies :wave:

Not been on here for a few days, just had a couple of crappy days, argued with OH, had a shit day at work etc. I really do work with a bunch of arrogant drs and spent so much of my day speaking to patients and trying to undo the upset the bloody drs cause with their shit communication skills :growlmad:

Anyway i have 2 days off before i have to back and then it's only 2 days then a week off :happydance:

D-mon-sorry for OH SA results :hugs::hugs: like others have said it's hard to know if they're reliable or not. Do you have the full results? Does it say what time the sample was processed? FX you can get another sample done and then know if it was right or not I think face to face with Dr is more likey to get results :thumbup: My hubby has low motility and 99% antibodies so that's why we would need ICSI.

Ready-I know what you mean, at the moment I'm not as obsessed with ttc as normal- but i think it's because it's Christmas I'm focusing all my energy on my DD and DS. I'm due to ovulate Christmas week so will be pouncing on hubby on the off chance Clomid does something for us but at the moment feeling a bit resigned to the fact it may not happen for us.

Crystal-I understand what you say, all my friends are just starting to get married + don't have babies yet (most of them are younger than me) :hugs:
Sorry about your Dad i lost my Dad last year at 59 years (older than your dad) and it just seems too young to go :hugs::hugs:

Northstar- I feel the same about this not being the cycle despite the clomid, in fact if I don't have awful stomach cramps and a desire so strong to eat choclate I might kill for it I would forget I was taking it!! It sounds like we are all feeling similar I wonder if it's the time of year or are we trying to dampen our hope to protect ourselves from the upset when AF comes?

Despie- good luck with your appointment on Thursday FX you get the support you need you deserve nothing less than a fabulous Dr who will do all they can to help you have your next baby :hugs:

Peacebaby-So sorry for your losses, I hope you get a supportive and open-minded FS to help you with TTC. i'm loving your research and detective work it's reassuring to arm yourself with info :hugs:

Have a good day ladies

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Our snow has pretty much melted over night :happydance: so drive to lab should be a lot simpler today.

Apart from that nothing to report here, took my last Clomid last night, maybe working from home (ie not being around PEOPLE) has protected me from the ravages of Clomid rage :gun: IDK, I have felt fine :shrug: 

I'm going to take a BnB break for Xmas, and leave the laptop at home when I go out of town.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

N,s is today jizz in a cup day ?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep T it's JIAC Day today, and the snow has melted to roads are clear :thumbup:

First lunch, then JIAC :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yep T it's JIAC Day today, and the snow has melted to roads are clear :thumbup:
> 
> First lunch, then JIAC :haha:

Sounds like a wonderful plan ,am excited for u all :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

good luck NS, hope the drop off is smooth and have a good Christmas

Sukisam enjoy your 2 days off, hope you get to relax with the family.

Dmom has your dr done the right thing?

DH saw the GP today I sent him with a list of all the tests he needs, apparently she laughed and said 'oh I know who your wife is' haha, yes well that's the only way to get things done. Anyway she gave him the order form, jizz pot and plastic bag but it has to go to a lab outside of London, the drive will be about 30 mins. Damn! And we have to orchestrate this taking into account the holidays. Dh is nervous about getting it to the lab within an hour, if we get bad traffic it will be mess.we have a large hospital less than 10mins from home but they won't do it here. Flashing lights and the "hot sample" sign is what we need!

so from the time of doing the deed in the pot to handing it over where should we keep it? Handbag, jacket pocket or large travelling ice cooler bag with a huge name tag & FRAGILE red tape around it??


----------



## Desperado167

My goodness it all seems to be so stressful this jiac ,would it not be easier to do it in the clinic?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I would do it at the clinic if you can, but if not, have DH or yourself keep the sample in an inner jacket pocket.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> good luck NS, hope the drop off is smooth and have a good Christmas
> 
> Sukisam enjoy your 2 days off, hope you get to relax with the family.
> 
> Dmom has your dr done the right thing?
> 
> DH saw the GP today I sent him with a list of all the tests he needs, apparently she laughed and said 'oh I know who your wife is' haha, yes well that's the only way to get things done. Anyway she gave him the order form, jizz pot and plastic bag but it has to go to a lab outside of London, the drive will be about 30 mins. Damn! And we have to orchestrate this taking into account the holidays. Dh is nervous about getting it to the lab within an hour, if we get bad traffic it will be mess.we have a large hospital less than 10mins from home but they won't do it here. Flashing lights and the "hot sample" sign is what we need!
> 
> so from the time of doing the deed in the pot to handing it over where should we keep it? Handbag, jacket pocket or large travelling ice cooler bag with a huge name tag & FRAGILE red tape around it??


This was similar to our situation-the lab was a half hour away. It was decided for us that he should do the sample at the lab. This was a regular lab, which made it awkward, they just put him in this random little room but they kept walking by the door-this has gone down as the most uncomfortable experience of his life:haha:
However, I think if you can do it this way it's best, then you are not worrying about results being off.:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

NorthStar said:


> Yep T it's JIAC Day today, and the snow has melted to roads are clear :thumbup:
> 
> First lunch, then JIAC :haha:

Good luck!!
Remind him aim is important, apparently they are quite picky about you not trying to scrape any off the floor (yes, this is from experience:haha:)


----------



## readyformore

How about doing it in the car?

*OMG, smacks head on table* The weird shit we do just to have a baby!


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> How about doing it in the car?
> 
> *OMG, smacks head on table* The weird shit we do just to have a baby!

I was actually thinking the car ,Starters is a nice gentle massage ,maincourse is a bj and dessert is a handjob :haha::haha::haha::haha: Sounds like a plan :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

My oh would ba ace at aiming into the pot seeing as I have made him fill up so many syringes in the past :haha:


----------



## readyformore

I was thinking the same exact MO, despie!!

Just imagine you are a teenager again and doing it in the car. Oh no, wait, I did that a couple of months ago. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> I was thinking the same exact MO, despie!!
> 
> Just imagine you are a teenager again and doing it in the car. Oh no, wait, I did that a couple of months ago. :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

believe it or not but it looks like its going to have to be the car or the nearest men's. i called the hospital lab and the nurse told me that they don't have a designated room for this (can you believe that!), if dh wanted a room it would have to be before 8am because the room is used for a clinic which opens at 8:30. Sounds like she's gets this query often because she went on tell me that we shouldn't bother parking, just drive up to the door of the building let him run up and hand it in while i stay in the car in case i need to move it. Cut off time for delivery is 10:45. This is going to be *interesting* but hey, it might be fun to do the teenager thing might as well make it a memorable occasion. Dh thinks we might get arrested!

gosh i'm actually feeling sorry for the poor dudes, it really must be an uncomfortable experience for them.

oh & the instructions on the order form actually do say to get the aim right lol. Roll on Wednesday!


----------



## NorthStar

We managed :happydance: JIAC mission accomplished, though it was getting down to the wire, timewise, as the lab shuts at 15:30 and there is NO parking in that part of the city, so D ran in whlist I sat double parked, and luckily managed to find the lab on campus! Phew! Relieved.

For us, the lab is about 20 minutes away, there is a bigger hospital close by but they don't do it there.


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> How about doing it in the car?
> 
> *OMG, smacks head on table* The weird shit we do just to have a baby!
> 
> I was actually thinking the car ,Starters is a nice gentle massage ,maincourse is a bj and dessert is a handjob :haha::haha::haha::haha: Sounds like a plan :blush:Click to expand...

Woah woah woah, isn't saliva a no no??:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep saliva kills the jizz :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Peacebaby the booklet from the NHS helpfully suggests that it is against the law to pass the sample in a public toilet :nope: they don't provide a room in GLA either, they sure don't make it easy.


----------



## dachsundmom

She just has to suck and wipe it off...finish by hand. I think they mean if she spits the jizz in the cup.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> She just has to suck and wipe it off...finish by hand. I think they mean if she spits the jizz in the cup.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I love this dirty thread :haha::haha:


----------



## AnnaLaura

peacebaby said:


> oh Dmom I'm sorry :hugs::hugs: but I think your dh is right. The fools messed the test and your dr has to realise that surely.
> 
> you can't be expected to start IVF without this certainty. He needs to re-order the test when you see him tomorrow. I hope he gives the paper for it before you leave.
> :hugs:

Peacebaby is right, my dr. told us we should arrive at the clinic with certain test results in hand, a SA being one of them. (The clinic can do them but it will take more time, they like it when you come prepared)

I do think that DMom will probably have no trouble bending the doctor to her will...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see the doctor on Thursday and I don't really care if his count is low...we would do ICSI and let them figure it out, bc at this point, the extra money is worth not waiting...I think the difference is about $1200.


We can live on ramen and water.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> I love this dirty thread :haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I see the doctor on Thursday and I don't really care if his count is low...we would do ICSI and let them figure it out, bc at this point, the extra money is worth not waiting...I think the difference is about $1200.
> 
> 
> We can live on ramen and water.:haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> Peacebaby the booklet from the NHS helpfully suggests that it is against the law to pass the sample in a public toilet :nope: they don't provide a room in GLA either, they sure don't make it easy.

Honestly, unless he's noisy about it, who would know that he's whacking it off in the restroom? :shrug:

I wouldn't suggest he do it in the restroom of a police station, but maybe a single stall would work, if you can find it.

Or, just do it in the car. 


I am still waiting for a ticket in the mail from our last car 'excursion'. :blush: It was only after the fact that I realized the parking lot could have cameras in it, and they could have gotten our license plate #. Oops.

I have to commend the men though. :thumbup: I am not sure that I could get to climax under all of that pressure. 
"We have to do it in the car. It has to be done in under 5 minutes. You absolutely cannot miss the cup." EEEkkkk, the stress!! :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> I see the doctor on Thursday and I don't really care if his count is low...we would do ICSI and let them figure it out, bc at this point, the extra money is worth not waiting...I think the difference is about $1200.
> 
> 
> We can live on ramen and water.:haha:


It isn't worth waiting:thumbup: I saw a TV programme that said there's a higher rate of identical twins with ICSI..I know theres a higher rate of fraternal twins obviously if you have more then one embie put back:wacko: but apparently when they inject the sperm into the egg it can split the egg and produce identical twins..so a better chance with ICSI:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,are u really waiting for a ticket for doing rudies in the car :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Ready ,are u really waiting for a ticket for doing rudies in the car :haha::haha::haha:

:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Well, somehow we ended up in the parking lot of a large business, right next to a huge mall, in a VERY affluent area.

I am sure at some point, my naked a$$ was sticking up. :blush:

It was a few days later, when I realized that they probably had some type of security camera out there, and they coudle have seen our license plate. Oops.

Nothing has come in the mail yet, so I figure we are ok.

I do have to say, that it was totally worth it, even if we get a ticket. We've been together for 16 years, married for 12, and still get randy for each other in the middle of the day! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Tut tut tut ,u randy mare :haha::winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

Hmmm, maybe just a bit. :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, she's fighting you for your title!:growlmad::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Nah, there is enough room for 2 queens on the throne! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Nah, there is enough room for 2 queens on the throne! :happydance:

Hope it's a big throne ,my ass is growing and growing :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Nah, there is enough room for 2 queens on the throne! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, she's fighting you for your title!:growlmad::haha:

No one gets the DIRTY DESPIE title :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: you girls are killing me tonight :rofl:

Ready for some reason I'm trying to imagine what kind of wanking noises could be coming from a toilet cubicle :nope: thanks for that visual :haha: it would not be good if the guy was a screamer, put it that way.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies,

Ready- getting a ticket in the mail would be soooo funny, lol..ah well you only live once you might as well enjoy:thumbup::haha::haha::haha:

Can't believe its Thursday already, DH finishes up today and has 2 weeks off:wacko: I'm sure he'll be on my last nerve by the time he's ready to go back:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :rofl: you girls are killing me tonight :rofl:
> 
> Ready for some reason I'm trying to imagine what kind of wanking noises could be coming from a toilet cubicle :nope: thanks for that visual :haha: it would not be good if the guy was a screamer, put it that way.

If it was my oh it would be more of a ,o yeah baby. ,O yeah baby ,o yeah baby :sleep::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm just imagining the other guys in the toilet goin :huh: wtf?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'm just imagining the other guys in the toilet goin :huh:wtf :rofl::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:oh keeps asking me wot I'm laughing at


----------



## crystal443

That would be funny:haha::haha: Didn't George Michael get caught doing that in the restroom? How utterly embarrassing that would be:rofl::rofl:


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> That would be funny:haha::haha: Didn't George Michael get caught doing that in the restroom? How utterly embarrassing that would be:rofl::rofl:

LOL...that's exactly what dh said 'they'll think I'm doing a George Michael you gonna get me arrested woman':haha:

NS, glad to hear your JIAC day went smoothly, what a relief.

crystal, I hear you, he has been at home this past week and will be for another week & half and while the first day or two was nice it's getting to the point where I want to say 'go to work.'

how is everyone else getting on with Christmas prep?


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: you girls are killing me tonight :rofl:
> 
> Ready for some reason I'm trying to imagine what kind of wanking noises could be coming from a toilet cubicle :nope: thanks for that visual :haha: it would not be good if the guy was a screamer, put it that way.
> 
> If it was my oh it would be more of a ,o yeah baby. ,O yeah baby ,o yeah baby :sleep::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

My guy could do it. 
He's the silent O type of guy. It only shows in his face and held breath. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> how is everyone else getting on with Christmas prep?

I just finished about 30 minutes ago. I am 100% done with purchasing. :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

Now, I just have to wrap, and I've already started on that.


----------



## crystal443

Ready- Mine just couldn't do it in general, he'd crumble under the pressure:haha::haha:

Peacebaby- All ready for Christmas lol here's some photos :)


----------



## crystal443

Sorry had to rename them :) The black trees lights look a bit wonky but its because the cat won't leave them alone lol..Here they are
 



Attached Files:







Christmas Tree.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6









JD's Black Tree.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6









Big SHow's Kitty House ).jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 4









Table and stockings.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## peacebaby

Ready awesome you must be so pleased!

your deco looks lovely crystal, I love the cat's stocking.

just a few pressies to wrap here and MIL has tasked me with getting a chicken for a traditional English roast, she doesn't do turkey. So I'll be out to search for the choicest organically raised bird that has walked this earth so they can't find fault with it :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

crystal443 said:


> That would be funny:haha::haha: Didn't George Michael get caught doing that in the restroom? How utterly embarrassing that would be:rofl::rofl:

George Michael asked to do it to someone else who was an undercover cop :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal...:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Got my party food from Marks and Spencers which we have with cocktails for dinner on Xmas Eve :haha: Just need to write Xmas cards to my neighbours and drop them through the letter boxes later on today. 

Finishing work this afternoon so have some presentations to wind up, then it's happy holidays for me :happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Last night, I bought a video game for the boys to share. Turns out it is a single player game, so the boys won't be able to play together. So, off DH goes to the store to exchange it for a 2 player game. At least I am close, and DH will do the leg work. He really is more quailified to purchase video games anyway.

Today is cd13 for me. Lately, I have been ovulating around cd14 or 15. I went against my better judgement and bought opks this month, (I don't like them, and don't trust them, but bought them anyway). 
The opk is super stark white still. I can hardly see a second line. Maybe I'll have a later ov? That would be fine. I used to ov cd17, so this earlier stuff is an unwelcome surprise.


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you temping at all?


----------



## readyformore

:dohh: yep

No ov yet. I had a huge dip, which sometimes happens 2 days prior to ov. I would have expected more of a line though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow, I would think you'd show something...on the other hand, I have some sort of line my entire cycle and will have another positive, about a day or two before AF...the OPK actually shows me when to expect the bleeding.

FOLs.


----------



## readyformore

Yeah, I was surprised this morning when the line was barely there.

I am having my pre-ov pain, and getting some watery cm, so I know it's close. Plus, just history.......I always ov around this time. But, even if I don't ov til cd16, I should have some type of line by now. :dohh:

I am so, so glad that I decided to temp this month. I haven't done it in a few months (except to detect AF). If I hadn't temped, I would have thought that maybe I had a really early O, and just started opks too late.

Stupid body! :shipw:


----------



## NorthStar

I get a completely white opk as well, there are times of the month I really don't get anything on it. And then I get a gradual fade in on the days leading up to Ov.

I second the temping, as I've seen people get a positive opk and then not Ov until a few days later, someone who wasn't temping would miss that chance completely.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, my doc handled my appt by phone; he was kind enough to tell me that the jizz is shot and that a natural BFP will be doable, but very tough.

He has kicked me to the curb and said IVF/ICSI is our best bet.:nope:

I knew this was coming, but I am still really pissed off.


----------



## NorthStar

:growlmad: that completely sucks :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Am I the only one still in denial?

I still don't believe those results. I think it was a lab error.


----------



## dachsundmom

K, to some degree I agree with you; but even with a lab error, there is no way we could make the 5 million, post wash needed for IUI.

Poor guy only has 3 million moving sperm now.

I can ask N to test again after Xmas, but I do run the risk of his self-esteem being shot to hell twice or we can give him the 3 months and let him try and make some changes, which in the end, are more important to me anyway.

If I am realistic, I give N until March to have another SA done and we go for IUI or IVF, while he is on spring break, at the end of March, beginnng of April.

IDK what to do and I am really pissed by all of it.:cry:


----------



## readyformore

Well, I think that being pissed off is appropriate. 

A few years ago, I had some routine bloodwork done. It included triglycerides. I didn't know that they were running it, and I hadn't been fasting. The results came back really high. I asked for a redraw and the nurse told me to change my diet completely, exercise more, and have it redrawn in 3 months. Of course, this would have made me healthier, but is it really necessary to change my entire life for an inaccurate test result? I pushed, did another draw while fasting and my triglycerides came back normal. 
Will I have elevated levels at some point in my life? Absolutely. It's in my family. Would I have taken action if it was confirmed? Absolutely. But really, I didin't need to do anything. 

My point is, he's already got his ego crushed. How much more will it hurt to know for sure? Probably not too much. Get all of the information first, then proceed with the fix. It might not even be the malaria drugs. Maybe he has a varicocele or something anatomically wrong. He's gotten older as well, just like us. If the doc recommends that he takes large amounts of vitamins, then go with that. See the fertility urologist. Pay out of pocket for the SA. Do it in the next couple of weeks. 

I wouldn't jump to any conclusions about his count just yet. It might not be awesome, but I would imagine that it might be better than the one you just got back. If it comes back bad, you are exactly in the same spot that you are now. But, if it comes back significantly better, you will have spent 3 months worrying yourself to death for no reason.

Don't panic. Not yet. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I quit; I read the SA wrong and just got clarification...

N has 30% motile sperm @ a grade 1+...I thought this was good, but I just got the scale. This means 30% are motile, but barely any of them swim forward.

I am done.:nope:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

Dmom i would be pissed off too :hugs::hugs:

I agree with Ready, actually a re-test in the next few weeks may even heal the bruised ego. Even if the results are only insignificantly better it may still make him feel better and if not it won't be worse but at least you'll have certainty. And if he then has to work on lifestyle changes there'll be no excuses and no doubting whether it's really necessary. I'm no expert on SA tests but there's just something about those numbers that don't add up.

Having said that, i have a book here by Dr Randine Lewis and a number of her case studies where the SA count was problematic show better results within 6 weeks of taking supplements ( high dosage Vit C, selenium, L-arginine, zinc and vit E) and having weekly sessions of acupuncture. I spoke to a male acupuncturist recently for Dh who works in your area, which is a blooming field of babies and bumps. He said that he has had a lot of success with men so thats something to consider. 

Btw why does ICSI cost more than IVF or have i got that wrong?

We had our first appointment today and had the whole battery of recurrent loss tests done and i'll have to go in again in Jan for re-scan. The wait is 8 weeks for results but in the meantime i'll be doing the NK cell test privately. It's a slow process and each cycle feels like a lost chance but at least it's a step forward.


----------



## dachsundmom

ICSI involves injection of a sperm into the egg for fertilization.


Glad to hear your tests are moving forward.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, as you know I know nothing about SA, tests the whole shabang but I just want to send you a :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and for what it's worth Ready speaks some wise words xXx


----------



## peacebaby

oh Dmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Peacebaby ,great news u are hopefully moving forward ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello all!
Hope everyone is doing great, been off for a couple days, I think I might need to go check my car now though in case ready and her dh snuck in:haha:


Dmom, I have never seen an SA with the "grade 1" part you were talking about. Is this part of a standard SA? I've only see the basic motility part. I hope you are doing ok, it's hard hearing results like that.

Peacebaby I hope you get some good news from all your testing!

Crystal I loved your cat stocking, I need one for my cat for sure:flower:

Everyone else I hope you are having a great night and starting to enjoy the holidays. To be honest I've not come on here cause ive been blue and didn't want my funk to rub off on anyone (I said FUNK you dirty girls :winkwink:)
I've had a rough time at work and the holidays can bring about some awkward family stuff so...yeah. Anyway, last day of work tomorrow then two weeks off!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

yeah Despie I'm glad something is happening but it's still like you have to fight your way through the NHS system. I just feel like I can't trust the system to have my best interests in mind, I'm just another "file" with a number. They sent me to have the blood tests done and when I looked at some tests it said it should be done on CD3 and some were fasting tests, I am nowhere near CD3 and wasn't fasting but when I told one of the docs this she said it doesn't matter :wacko:

jenn, sorry that you're feeling down and work is awful :hugs: please feel free to share your blues here anytime, no need to stay away. the FUNK is welcomed here.

I'm feeling really inspired by Dr Beer's book he says "I have treated many women aged 40 and above, the oldest being 48.....So I can longer have long discussions with women who are worried about their age, because to me, as long as they are still menstruating and producing eggs, there is a possibility of a child in their home" (from 'Is your body baby friendly, Dr Alan E Beer, p113).
:kiss:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> yeah Despie I'm glad something is happening but it's still like you have to fight your way through the NHS system. I just feel like I can't trust the system to have my best interests in mind, I'm just another "file" with a number. They sent me to have the blood tests done and when I looked at some tests it said it should be done on CD3 and some were fasting tests, I am nowhere near CD3 and wasn't fasting but when I told one of the docs this she said it doesn't matter :wacko:
> 
> jenn, sorry that you're feeling down and work is awful :hugs: please feel free to share your blues here anytime, no need to stay away. the FUNK is welcomed here.
> 
> I'm feeling really inspired by Dr Beer's book he says "I have treated many women aged 40 and above, the oldest being 48.....So I can longer have long discussions with women who are worried about their age, because to me, as long as they are still menstruating and producing eggs, there is a possibility of a child in their home" (from 'Is your body baby friendly, Dr Alan E Beer, p113).
> :kiss:


Thank you for your kind words, I just feel stupid about being bummed when I know others are going through worse! And I know exactly what you mean about your health system, mine is similar, my first blood tests were done any old random time of the month, and I've now been sitting here for 2 months waiting for an appointment date! Grrrr!!


----------



## AnnaLaura

peacebaby said:


> I'm feeling really inspired by Dr Beer's book he says "I have treated many women aged 40 and above, the oldest being 48.....So I can longer have long discussions with women who are worried about their age, because to me, as long as they are still menstruating and producing eggs, there is a possibility of a child in their home" (from 'Is your body baby friendly, Dr Alan E Beer, p113).
> :kiss:

:thumbup: My doctor told me essentially the same thing, but still, pregnancy at my age can take longer. He's still recommending an IVF consultation because it's just a more efficient, multidisciplinary way to get all the factors together. To see the whole picture all at once and be ready to move in that direction if circumstances dictate it.


----------



## NorthStar

:drunk::xmas4:Morning ladies :flower:

Today will be my last day on BnB for a while as I'm going out of town and I'm not bringing the laptop, so I wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas :xmas6:

Then its onwards and upwards to 2012 :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

Jen thats a bummer about the appointment :hugs: 

AL, yes its true that the full suite of IVF tests make things so much easier, at least one gets to find out everything and usually the clinics will do/recommend all it takes to 'fix' the issues. Dr Beer does actually say what you say, i was just too lazy to type it all out. Hoping this route goes well for you.

NS, Merry Christmas to you and your family, travel safe and we'll see you on the other side of the New Year, onward and upward indeed :flower::flower:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> To be honest I've not come on here cause ive been blue and didn't want my funk to rub off on anyone (I said FUNK you dirty girls :winkwink:)
> I've had a rough time at work and the holidays can bring about some awkward family stuff so...yeah. Anyway, last day of work tomorrow then two weeks off!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: Jen

This is not the thread of optimism, (trust me, if I started it, NMA is welcomed). For me, there is nothing more annoying than blind optimism, (I feel those women will wake up one day and say, "Oh crap, I'm in menopause, I guess there was something wrong all this time").

Here is a response to someone else that I wrote when she apologized for sounding like a 'downer':

"Ttc sucks. It's just that simple.

And don't worry about sounding like a downer. 
I have to admit that for me, I come here to talk about ttc.......and when it's not going well, it sounds pessimistic. I don't typically come to chat about all of the good things in my life, I have other outlets for those. What we hear is very focused on one aspect of your life. It does not define you as a person. 

If ttc was going well, then you would sound more upbeat. It's ok to sound sad. It sounds like you've had a rough time with it lately."

And really, anyone that is ltttc, isn't having an easy time with ttc.

No need to stay away, but I understand if you feel the need to do so. :flower:

Also, you are by far not the only person with awkward family dynamics that get magnified during the holidays. :winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

Cd 14 for me. Finally getting some fertile looking cm. I saw a faint second line on my opk this morning. I was concerned that it wasn't darker, but then I remembered that a couple of months ago, the opk was darkest AFTER I had already ovulated. :dohh: I'll remember that the next time I'm interested in purchasing them. 

I am guessing ov will be on cd16. I think I can manage bd tonight, then hopefully Christmas night, but even that is a stretch. It's so busy that I know I might be too tired to fit it in.

Oh well, it is what it is. I'm going with Natsby's rationalization that a September birth would be difficult for the child's educational purposes. :thumbup: So, really, a conception this month is less than ideal, right?

Anyway, I'm sure we will all be busy for the next few days. I'm home with the family today, then working 12 hours on Christmas Eve, etc.

Everyone have a Merry Christmas!! And for the love of God, can someone here please announce a bfp as a present to all of us? :thumbup:

:xmas16::xmas6::xmas12:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:good luck on dtd at Xmas :haha::haha:Am gonna start using my cbfm today but need to reset it ,I have googled for the instructions and I need a test to reset it ,FFs :growlmad:So have just sent on to boots much to his Disgust ,he had better not come back with the wrong ones :growlmad:Am on cd4 and it must be done today as it won't go past cd5 wen Resetting it ,:nope:


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> Everyone have a Merry Christmas!! And for the love of God, can someone here please announce a bfp as a present to all of us? :thumbup:
> 
> :xmas16::xmas6::xmas12:

Yes, a Merry Christmas to everyone and :thumbup: for the bfps.

Ready hope the 12 hour shift goes without hitch. 

Despie, do you have a used CBFM test stick, it can be used for resetting too. Dont worry if you can't actually do it today..i messed up setting it up one month and all i did was set it on CD4 when it was actually CD5 for me then i just kept a note to remember that I was 1 day ahead of the display reading, you'll still get your highs and peaks but you'll keep your own CD count. Sorry i'm not so clear, hope that makes sense.


----------



## loopylew2

Happy Xmas Northstar enjoy your time away... xxx

Jenn i know what you mean about not posting when you feel down i hope you get to feeling better soon..:hugs:

Ready you are so right TTC really does suck!!:growlmad:

I have to admit to not posting cause its a bit like hiding from the truth... if its not in black and white i can pretend... i had another HSG a couple of weeks ago and it was a crap result both tubes now blocked. So it really is only another round of IVF to give us our dreams.. i was kinda thinking trying naturally would give us a miracle but it seems its just not meant to be...!!!

I hope all you lovely ladies have a lovely Xmas and your dreams really do come true...

Lou


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

sorry lou :hugs::hugs::hugs: wishing you the best for your IVF.


----------



## Desperado167

Lou ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Peacebaby :thumbup:It worked with the used test ,thanks so much ,a new cycle a new start for me. :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> To be honest I've not come on here cause ive been blue and didn't want my funk to rub off on anyone (I said FUNK you dirty girls :winkwink:)
> I've had a rough time at work and the holidays can bring about some awkward family stuff so...yeah. Anyway, last day of work tomorrow then two weeks off!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs: Jen
> 
> This is not the thread of optimism, (trust me, if I started it, NMA is welcomed). For me, there is nothing more annoying than blind optimism, (I feel those women will wake up one day and say, "Oh crap, I'm in menopause, I guess there was something wrong all this time").
> 
> Here is a response to someone else that I wrote when she apologized for sounding like a 'downer':
> 
> "Ttc sucks. It's just that simple.
> 
> And don't worry about sounding like a downer.
> I have to admit that for me, I come here to talk about ttc.......and when it's not going well, it sounds pessimistic. I don't typically come to chat about all of the good things in my life, I have other outlets for those. What we hear is very focused on one aspect of your life. It does not define you as a person.
> 
> If ttc was going well, then you would sound more upbeat. It's ok to sound sad. It sounds like you've had a rough time with it lately."
> 
> And really, anyone that is ltttc, isn't having an easy time with ttc.
> 
> No need to stay away, but I understand if you feel the need to do so. :flower:
> 
> Also, you are by far not the only person with awkward family dynamics that get magnified during the holidays. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you Ready, I'm just having one of those times when everything feels piled up.


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Lou ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Peacebaby :thumbup:It worked with the used test ,thanks so much ,a new cycle a new start for me. :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

now c'mon CBFM live up to your reputation and get Despie's bfp :thumbup:

btw the test sticks are less expensive online at access diagnostics free postage & 5% off with discount code "aut5" valid until end of Jan 2012


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :)

Its Christmas EVe here today so I'll be back in a few days but just wanted to wish everyone a great Christmas and New Year!!!


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Lou ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Peacebaby :thumbup:It worked with the used test ,thanks so much ,a new cycle a new start for me. :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> now c'mon CBFM live up to your reputation and get Despie's bfp :thumbup:
> 
> btw the test sticks are less expensive online at access diagnostics free postage & 5% off with discount code "aut5" valid until end of Jan 2012Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Its Christmas EVe here today so I'll be back in a few days but just wanted to wish everyone a great Christmas and New Year!!!

Merry Xmas and a Happy new year ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hey all!
Thanks everyone for being sweet sometimes you need a good whine:wacko:
Quick question for anyone with vitex experience-I should be in full PMS mode by now, historically AF should be here tomorrow, but with my later ewcm I'm thinking Monday. Thing is, I have nothing, nada, no normal pms symptoms. I think that vitex is supposed to be good for PMS but would it work after 4 weeks of taking it (I heard you need a few months)? I'm just worried that it messed up my cycle like others have warned and I didn't actually O. On the other hand, if its really just helping my PMS then this stuff is a miracle, I'm usually carrying my boobs down the stairs by this time of the month!!!

I'm sure it's a busy couple of days for everyone but I hope you all enjoy, forget your ttc troubles (except if you need to bd-that's you Ready!) and maybe Get drunk and risky in a public toilet:haha:

Happy holidays All!!


----------



## peacebaby

hi jen 

the main reason I'm sticking with the vitex is that it totally eased my PMS from the first cycle I started it, the pms used to be more like PMDD...also got relief from the usual sore boobs. vitex seems to be fast acting in that regard so it could well just be masking the pms symptoms and af could silently show up, fxd.


:xmas16::xmas6::xmas9: Merrry Christmas all


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> hi jen
> 
> the main reason I'm sticking with the vitex is that it totally eased my PMS from the first cycle I started it, the pms used to be more like PMDD...also got relief from the usual sore boobs. vitex seems to be fast acting in that regard so it could well just be masking the pms symptoms and af could silently show up, fxd.
> 
> 
> :xmas16::xmas6::xmas9: Merrry Christmas all

Thanks so much Peacebaby, what a relief!! I was thinking it was putting my O on super delay, I will be so thrilled if it has cured my terrible PMS:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Jen-vitex totally cured my PMT too, it made me ovulate a little bit later but LP was still 14 days.

I have to wrap all the kids and hubbys pressies today so having a busy day and have a bloody cold :growlmad:

So this will be my last post for a few days but wanting to wish you all a Merry Christmas and lets hope 2012 is the year we all get our much deserved :bfp:.

I hope we all have good news in the coming months

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Ready & Jen, you know you said it was okay to have a whine over a happy time, can I have a go? Going to make this short and sweet..... I'm feeling fed up because:

Saw my lovely MIL last night who was delighted to annouce (of course) that she's has had 'greatness' thrust on her for the third time, her grand-daughter (not one of my DH's I hasten to add!!!!) had a little girl yesterday.

And my Mum, who's coming to stay over Xmas just wondered into my guest/spare (baby!!!!) room and said I'd better make the most of this because next year hopefully there will be someone else in here instead of me! Ahh, thanks Mum, she then burst my bubble by saying of course you know you're your own worst enemy and you should've dealt with this 10 years ago. Thanks.....:cry: don't you think I think that every day :shrug:

Thanks, so glad to get that self indulgent moan over, I'm off to make my sausage rolls!!

Loads of luv girls and Happy Christmas, I'll be thinking aboutcha :winkwink:

Jax
xXx


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Ready & Jen, you know you said it was okay to have a whine over a happy time, can I have a go? Going to make this short and sweet..... I'm feeling fed up because:
> 
> Saw my lovely MIL last night who was delighted to annouce (of course) that she's has had 'greatness' thrust on her for the third time, her grand-daughter (not one of my DH's I hasten to add!!!!) had a little girl yesterday.
> 
> And my Mum, who's coming to stay over Xmas just wondered into my guest/spare (baby!!!!) room and said I'd better make the most of this because next year hopefully there will be someone else in here instead of me! Ahh, thanks Mum, she then burst my bubble by saying of course you know you're your own worst enemy and you should've dealt with this 10 years ago. Thanks.....:cry: don't you think I think that every day :shrug:
> 
> Thanks, so glad to get that self indulgent moan over, I'm off to make my sausage rolls!!
> 
> Loads of luv girls and Happy Christmas, I'll be thinking aboutcha :winkwink:
> 
> Jax
> xXx

Ugh the holiday baby announcements are the worst!! I will be spending my Christmas with a "oops" baby of a very young extended family member....
I don't get why people give you "hindsight" advice, you should have dealt with it earlier? Great, I'll just get in my time machine and fix that right up!!! Hope that's the end of the useless comments for you hon, have a drink and enjoy yourself:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Jen-vitex totally cured my PMT too, it made me ovulate a little bit later but LP was still 14 days.
> 
> I have to wrap all the kids and hubbys pressies today so having a busy day and have a bloody cold :growlmad:
> 
> So this will be my last post for a few days but wanting to wish you all a Merry Christmas and lets hope 2012 is the year we all get our much deserved :bfp:.
> 
> I hope we all have good news in the coming months
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks suki, I LOVE that I am spending my Christmas eve PMS free:happydance:
And just like you, I have NO presents wrapped and an awful cold!
Feel better and have a lovely holiday!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Ready & Jen, you know you said it was okay to have a whine over a happy time, can I have a go? Going to make this short and sweet..... I'm feeling fed up because:
> 
> Saw my lovely MIL last night who was delighted to annouce (of course) that she's has had 'greatness' thrust on her for the third time, her grand-daughter (not one of my DH's I hasten to add!!!!) had a little girl yesterday.
> 
> And my Mum, who's coming to stay over Xmas just wondered into my guest/spare (baby!!!!) room and said I'd better make the most of this because next year hopefully there will be someone else in here instead of me! Ahh, thanks Mum, she then burst my bubble by saying of course you know you're your own worst enemy and you should've dealt with this 10 years ago. Thanks.....:cry: don't you think I think that every day :shrug:
> 
> Thanks, so glad to get that self indulgent moan over, I'm off to make my sausage rolls!!
> 
> Loads of luv girls and Happy Christmas, I'll be thinking aboutcha :winkwink:
> 
> Jax
> xXx

Awwwwww ,family who needs them :growlmad:Love and hugs huni ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn it J!:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

It would seem, that family somehow manages to screw up Xmas, every year.:haha:

Just get drunk and tell them all how you really feel.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Damn it J!:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It would seem, that family somehow manages to screw up Xmas, every year.:haha:
> 
> Just get drunk and tell them all how you really feel.:thumbup:

I know she didn't mean it, but blimey it doesn't half punch the wind out of you..... B, that's my plan!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I know..."the road to hell is paved in good intentions."

But, still...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:bike:

Not in the mood for it today...but, there is one.:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

oh Jax, boo to insensitive family comments :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :bike:
> 
> Not in the mood for it today...but, there is one.:hugs:

Know what you mean....:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Jax- Family can be so insensitive:hugs::hugs: I was on Skype talking to my family today (mother and her two sisters) and they asked why IVF didn't work..were we too old...maybe just don't bother:shrug: I'm 37 and for eff sakes I'm not to old:growlmad:why bring up IVF on Christmas Day? I come from a family of women that have babies in their early twenties..I'm the odd one out to want another baby now..Its Christmas for cripes sakes:growlmad: anyway I was going to relax for a few days with no internet but I got upset and decided to come and vent:cry:

Christmas was great with the family :thumbup: Maybe no more Skype calls until New Years:growlmad:


----------



## readyformore

:hi::xmas6:

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!

Sounds like lots of idiots out there. :hugs: They all need to keep their mouths shut. :thumbup:

We had a wonderful Christmas. 
Today, the kids are playing with their toys. It's a really nice relaxing day.

I really wasn't anticipating logging on, but I needed to pop in and drop a quick complaint!

My highschool friend, whom I talk to only every 6 months, called me today. She lives across the country and is in town for the hoidays. She wanted to know if we could get together in the next few days while she is in town. I only see her once every 1-2 years, but this is a really busy week for us. I am working, parties, etc. I told her I wasn't sure if I could squeeze it in, but I'd try. 
Then she told me that she is pregnant with her second. :dohh:. I don't begrudge her at all. She's 35. If she wants another child, now is the time to do it. :thumbup:
What really pisses me off, is that she lives across the country from her boyfriend, (he lives down the street from me). It's literally a 4 hour plane ride, or you get in the car and drive for 22 hours nonstop, to get there. She flies out to see him once every few months. 
Did the sperm swim down the ocean to get to her?
They don't even live in the same state and she manages to 'accidentally' get pregnant. :growlmad: They have sex a few times a year, and she gets pregnant? :nope:

My first reaction was that I wanted to punch her in the face. :blush: 

It just reminds me of how unfair this all is. I have a perfectly willing partner. He has normal sperm, I drop an egg every month. We have sex when we are supposed to.......and I still can't get pregnant. :hissy::brat::sad2:

Whew- that made me feel better.

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. I will chat with you all in a few days,


----------



## Desperado167

Ready :hugs:I hear ya ,was just thinking like that myself today ,I dtd at the right time Every month ,take all the right drugs and af comes every month :growlmad:here's to a new year and new babies for us all ,:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hope everyone had a good Christmas.

Jax, Crystal don't you wish you could just tell these people to shut up! I had pretty much the same - MIL and SIL talked about fertility throughout the day, SIL mentioned that one friend is preggo at age 45 it happened very quickly and she was all excited about this seeing as she is 40 and is intending to have a baby as soon as she gets married then she mentioned a friend who had an MC recently and MIL added that ultrasound scans are not healthy and one shouldn't have them blah blah blah....all that time I had to sit there listening to all this and not saying a word since they don't 'officially' know that we're ttcing. Later dh wanted go out for a smoke and MIL said 'oh they say you have to stop 6mnths before having a baby'...I know i'm probably just being silly but I felt agitated. It was like she thinks we're infertile fools and blaming it on me letting him smoke etc. :nope::nope:

Ready, Despie :hugs: but seriously how on earth did she get that right. I know couples who travel and co-ordinate their schedules just to be together during their fertile time and no such luck for them :shrug:

Jen hope the pms stayed away.

here Boxing day is the start of the winter shopping sales so we went out & got some things for DH today and maybe we'll go out tomorrow to see if I like anything. Any of the UK girls braved the sales?


----------



## peacebaby

oops double post


----------



## Jennifer01

Greetings everyone!!

Hope the holidays were relatively painless! Mine was pretty great, no real drama, boxing day shopping done, time to relax!!
Crystal and Ready-don't people know they have to shut up about that nonsense on Christmas?! I'm sorry people had to bum you guys out :hugs: and ready I would also like to know how the f that girl got knocked up-is she a wizard or something???
Peacebaby-PMS seems to be mostly staying away, I was expecting AF today but I knew not to look too hard for her bc my cycle might be weird due to the vitex. I have a feeling she will be right along, but I appreciate being spared over the holidays:happydance:


----------



## Jennifer01

I think it's official. Vitex has screwed with me. I am on day 31 of a tried and true 28-30 day cycle. And on top of it I'm starting to feel pms symptoms, headache and sore bbs. Ughgggg should I keep trying this for a couple months or quit and try something else. Should I stay on it but temp? Is it even doing anything good for me?? I just hate that Im having a longer cycle for no good reason. Ok rant over (although I have a long day out tomorrow and if AF decides to show then I will be livid!!!):cry: Wow pms moody anyone lol


----------



## AnnaLaura

Crystal and Ready, I haven't even told anyone. I know how you both feel. I am so sick of people cornering me and telling me I would be so happy if only I had a baby. :cry: The only other people who know we are trying is my doctor and his stupid wife (she has the lab next door to him). I went by there to pay for my last round of blood tests and she said, real friendly, "So, you want to have a baby?" I said yes, we were hoping to. Then she goes on to ask the regular stuff, how do I like it here, am I homesick, etc. I said that I like it here, but this economic crisis was unexpected and my DH is stressed out a lot over it. And then she says, "And YOU want to have a BABY???"

:shock:

She can say that stuff, I guess. She's sitting there, with her TWO CHILDREN, her own business, her medical degree, her doctor husband, her family in town, her country, her everything. 

I hope he gets the message when I get my next tests done at another lab. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer and Anna ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls, just a quick hello..hope everyone is having a great holiday :)

Jennifer- my AF is staying away too which is a bit strange and for the first time in years I haven't had an AF migraine leading up to AF so I don't know what's going on lol. I haven't really got PMS either so I'm hoping there's an easy AF on her way in the next few days :)I hope DHEA has my hormones balanced out but I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow because I'm never late and tomorrow would be the very latest she should show:)


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls, just a quick hello..hope everyone is having a great holiday :)
> 
> Jennifer- my AF is staying away too which is a bit strange and for the first time in years I haven't had an AF migraine leading up to AF so I don't know what's going on lol. I haven't really got PMS either so I'm hoping there's an easy AF on her way in the next few days :)I hope DHEA has my hormones balanced out but I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow because I'm never late and tomorrow would be the very latest she should show:)

Hey Crystal, I am cd 31, and yesterday should have been the latest for me too!
Hate how our bodies play mind games with us:cry:


----------



## peacebaby

AL :hugs: 

Jen are you taking the vitex ater Ov or stopping at Ov? I took it only until Ov and it didn't mess with the length of my cycle.

Crystal, hope its an easy af on her way :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> AL :hugs:
> 
> Jen are you taking the vitex ater Ov or stopping at Ov? I took it only until Ov and it didn't mess with the length of my cycle.
> 
> Crystal, hope its an easy af on her way :hugs:

No, my naturopath advised me to take it all month. Actually, what I'm taking is a blend called estrosmart plus, with vitex, green tea, etc etc. in doing some research this month it seems like the recommended therapeutic dosage is 1000 (mg?) and what I end up taking in the blend is about 600. So could it be affecting me enough to screw up my cycle even at a lower dosage? The other thing I was thinking was just that december tends to be a stressful month, so maybe O was delayed/missed bc of stress.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> AL :hugs:
> 
> Jen are you taking the vitex ater Ov or stopping at Ov? I took it only until Ov and it didn't mess with the length of my cycle.
> 
> Crystal, hope its an easy af on her way :hugs:

How are you doing Peacebaby? Any news with your testing?


----------



## peacebaby

I doubt a low dosage would mess your cycle that much. I was taking 1000mg until OV but from this cycle I will take it throughout because we won't be trying. It could be the stress, but maybe mention it to your naturopath.

thanks for asking, still about 7 weeks wait for my results and since some of the tests were meant to be on CD3 and the testosterone was supposed to be a fasting test I will probably have to retake those. In the meantime dh will have his SA this week hopefully if he can stick to the abstention period :winkwink: He's been ultra diligent about taking his cocktail of supplements this week lol.

feels a bit weird to NTNP after all these months but I then also feel impatient having to wait :shrug:

hope af shows up for you :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> I doubt a low dosage would mess your cycle that much. I was taking 1000mg until OV but from this cycle I will take it throughout because we won't be trying. It could be the stress, but maybe mention it to your naturopath.
> 
> thanks for asking, still about 7 weeks wait for my results and since some of the tests were meant to be on CD3 and the testosterone was supposed to be a fasting test I will probably have to retake those. In the meantime dh will have his SA this week hopefully if he can stick to the abstention period :winkwink: He's been ultra diligent about taking his cocktail of supplements this week lol.
> 
> feels a bit weird to NTNP after all these months but I then also feel impatient having to wait :shrug:
> 
> hope af shows up for you :hugs:


I think the waiting is the worst. I have been waiting months just to get an appointment and I'll probably wait several more. One of my best friends had several losses but it was as simple as taking progesterone. She had her baby at 40 this year. I hope it is an easy fix for you as well:hugs:
Is there any sense of calm with your ntnp? Just tell your hubby that if he doesn't stick with the abstention then he will have to do it all over again! 
Also, should I only be taking vitex to ov? I was lead to believe the blend I am taking was for hormone balancing, so it was fine to take all month. I will be out of it tomorrow so I don't know if I should buy it or leave it alone. I can't get to the naturopath until after the holidays.


----------



## peacebaby

lots of ladies take it throughout, I also read some ladies continued after a bfp until 12 weeks. Others swear by stopping at ov so I was being cautious. I think its best to stick to what she told you and hear what she says after the holidays. I haven't heard of the blend you've got, will look into it.

it definitely feels more relaxed so its good to have a forced break actually, thank goodness for not having to dtd on demand :thumbup:

great news about your friend, I was on progesterone but I think it was probably too late by time the doctor agreed to give it to me. I will definitely take it next time just as a precaution since it does no harm.

can't believe you've been waiting so long, is it for tests? I feel spoilt now for complaining about the NHS :blush: Are there any other options for you?:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> lots of ladies take it throughout, I also read some ladies continued after a bfp until 12 weeks. Others swear by stopping at ov so I was being cautious. I think its best to stick to what she told you and hear what she says after the holidays. I haven't heard of the blend you've got, will look into it.
> 
> it definitely feels more relaxed so its good to have a forced break actually, thank goodness for not having to dtd on demand :thumbup:
> 
> great news about your friend, I was on progesterone but I think it was probably too late by time the doctor agreed to give it to me. I will definitely take it next time just as a precaution since it does no harm.
> 
> can't believe you've been waiting so long, is it for tests? I feel spoilt now for complaining about the NHS :blush: Are there any other options for you?:hugs:

Thanks for the info, I will continue then ask my naturopath for sure! 
Don't feel too bad for me, I did get an appointment with a specialist for testing, but didn't like her so I'm waiting for another. With my one pregnancy, the doctor I had didn't listen to me when I told him something was wrong, and the end result was I delivered 2 and a half months early. It was extremely painful and invasive. Since then, if I don't like or have a good feeling about a doctor, I won't go. The specialist I saw was not taking my endo concerns seriously, and wouldn't even look at me. She barely discussed anything and just ordered me the same tests as everyone gets. I get that there are standard tests to be done, but she made me soooo uncomfortable, and did not order anything endo related-just said "we'll see what happens":growlmad: I am waiting on an appointment with a great doctor with a fab reputation-but of course that means the wait is longer :shrug: I have had standard bloods (but done around cd21?) and ultrasound, and oh has had an SA, all was good


----------



## crystal443

Have you tested Jen? If nothing happens by Sat I'll test but I'm pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow:growlmad:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Have you tested Jen? If nothing happens by Sat I'll test but I'm pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow:growlmad:

Nope, I feel like AF is on her way too, Crystal:dohh: I was also planning on testing Saturday if I see nothing by then, that way I will know if I can celebrate new years with drinks or not-at this point either way would be fine with me! I looked back at my old fertility friend charts, and the longest cycle I ever had was 34 days, Saturday will be cd 35 for me so at least I won't feel like I'm wasting a test! I hope it never shows up for you and what you are feeling is early pregnancy!!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies ,hope u all had a nice Xmas ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies ,hope u all had a nice Xmas ,xxxxxxxx

Thanks! To me, no family drama=awesome Christmas :haha:
How about you Despie?


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,hope u all had a nice Xmas ,xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks! To me, no family drama=awesome Christmas :haha:
> How about you Despie?Click to expand...

So far so good ,my oh has been amazing and cooked the Xmas dinner and cleaned up ,had the christening on Xmas morning and it went well :thumbup:Have my aunt and uncle tonight and then my brother and his kids at the new year ,then kids back to school on Tuesday ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ,hope u all had a nice Xmas ,xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks! To me, no family drama=awesome Christmas :haha:
> How about you Despie?Click to expand...
> 
> So far so good ,my oh has been amazing and cooked the Xmas dinner and cleaned up ,had the christening on Xmas morning and it went well :thumbup:Have my aunt and uncle tonight and then my brother and his kids at the new year ,then kids back to school on Tuesday ,:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Sounds great!!
You have a different schedule, we don't go back to school until jan 9!!:happydance:(can you tell I work in a school :haha:)


----------



## Desperado167

:haha:My ds starts January the ninth as well but the three girls start on Tuesday ,ds is delighted he has me to himself for a whole week ,Bkess him ,:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Despie- your Christmas sounds wonderful :) Glad you had a great holidays !!

Jen- I'm positive AF will show today, she always does:growlmad: I have regular PMS symptoms too so just waiting on her to hurry up and show so I can get on with things:thumbup: I've got everything crossed for you though:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Hi Despie- your Christmas sounds wonderful :) Glad you had a great holidays !!
> 
> Jen- I'm positive AF will show today, she always does:growlmad: I have regular PMS symptoms too so just waiting on her to hurry up and show so I can get on with things:thumbup: I've got everything crossed for you though:hugs:

Thanks Crystal, but...she showed. In a mall bathroom. 2 hours from home. I was so pissed off!:cry:
I will, however, hope she stays away from you! :hugs:
One good thing-the pain isn't anything near what I'm used to, I assume the vitex is helping!


----------



## peacebaby

:wave:

Despie your family sound so lovely. How is the CBFM working for you?

Crystal hope AF shows soon, it's such a pain having to deal with symptoms waiting for a new cycle.:hugs:

Jen :hugs: at least the vitex is easing the pain.

afm called the hospital to ask about re-doing some of the tests, waiting for the doctor to call back because the secretary didn't understand that I was not fasting and some were supposed to be on CD3... Every step is a mission.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> :wave:
> 
> Despie your family sound so lovely. How is the CBFM working for you?
> 
> Crystal hope AF shows soon, it's such a pain having to deal with symptoms waiting for a new cycle.:hugs:
> 
> Jen :hugs: at least the vitex is easing the pain.
> 
> afm called the hospital to ask about re-doing some of the tests, waiting for the doctor to call back because the secretary didn't understand that I was not fasting and some were supposed to be on CD3... Every step is a mission.

Thank you, that's exactly how I feel, at least I'm not in the fetal position on the bathroom floor this month:thumbup:
Hope you get your tests figured out, it's so frustrating when someone screws this stuff up on you:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Peacebaby hope u hear from the doc soon :growlmad:I hate waiting it's so bloody frustrating :hugs::hugs::hugs:Jen ,sorry about af sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:crystal ,everything fixed for you ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all okay. Well I had a great Christmas despite being bloody ill with a horrible cold from the moment i finished work :growlmad:! So first month taking clomid and have been too ill to :sex:! Poor hubby told him he had to do me last night and be really quick so i could breathe (got chesty cough), I literally went "go!" It's been so long he obliged with a quickie :blush:

Bless him I don't think i looked remotely sexy, I did attempt some sexy underwear from Anne Summers but think it was slightly ruined by my red nose with crusty dry skin and coughing like a sailor!!! Don't think I've ovulated yet, EWCM dried by cough medicine, temps off from no sleep but opks still negative and my boobs don't hurt yet (they normally hurt from ov till AF).

Crystal- hope AF stays away -keeping everything crossed for you. if she comes sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jennifer-sorry she got you :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm glad the vitex has helped with the pain.

Peacebaby- hope you get your tests re-done and you get some answers to help you move forward :hugs::hugs:

Despie-your Christmas sounds lovely, it's very sweet your ds is excited to have you all to himself they love a bit of 1:1 don't they?

Hope everyone else is okay 

Sending you all lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,well done on dtd wen u still felt like crap ,that's awesome ,:thumbup:Hope u feel better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

thanks ladies, still no call from the doctor. But I'm pleased to say that JIAC day went smoothly and no one got arrested:haha:

crystal sorry dear, I didn't mean that it as sounded...just since you said you felt af was on the way with all the regular symptoms I meant hope it doesn't delay and drag on otherwise if she's staying away for a bfp that would fab :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> thanks ladies, still no call from the doctor. But I'm pleased to say that JIAC day went smoothly and no one got arrested:haha:
> 
> crystal sorry dear, I didn't mean that it as sounded...just since you said you felt af was on the way with all the regular symptoms I meant hope it doesn't delay and drag on otherwise if she's staying away for a bfp that would fab :hugs:

Yea for jiac ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

JIAC!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

haha yes we timed it perfectly :winkwink: and had a lovely breakfast on the way back. I must say dh surprised me by being so calm about it all. He's the typical english bloke, shy etc so I know it took much for him to hand over the JIAC to a stranger bless him. Dmom, nice to have you back, you're an expert as the lady said dh did the right thing keeping it in the inside jacket pocket:thumbup:

2weeks to results and then the analysing starts here with your help ladies! And the doctor's secretary called to say I can collect new blood test forms tomorrow, am glad I badgered them about it am not usually pushy but I'm learning that with the NHS you have to be a little bit so. 

Suki hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

2 weeks for results? :saywhat::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

dachsundmom said:


> 2 weeks for results? :saywhat::hugs:

crazy isn't it but that's the nhs :(


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks for results? :saywhat::hugs:
> 
> crazy isn't it but that's the nhs :(Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :)

Peacebaby- I know what you meant:hugs: I'd rather just get AF then have it held off a day or two:thumbup: Two weeks for results, wow!!

Jen- :hugs:of all places to get AF, glad the vitex is helping with your painful AF..and you can have drinks New Years Eve:drunk: things take a few months to really work so hopefully next cycle is your BFP with vitex:thumbup:

Despie- Your DS sounds so sweet:hugs:

Suki- I hope Clomid works well for you, it worked twice for me :) First time both times so I really hope first time lucky for you as well :)

Dmom- hope your Christmas went well:thumbup: Any plans for New Years?

AFM- no AF yet:shrug: felt like it was going to start yesterday and nothing happened..I'm sure she'll show today


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls! I am sorry to have been AWOL, but until after the New Year holiday, I am at the mercy of my in laws, lol.


----------



## Jennifer01

Peacebaby, Suki, Despie, Crystal, anyone I forgot (sorry!)-thank you ladies, it seems though that I jumped the gun on the stupid vitex. I was up half the night in agony. All I can do is hope the new doctor takes me seriously, surely thus kind of pain is abnormal?!:cry:

Peacebaby-we also had to wait that long for results (Canada) and a bit longer due to the holidays last year. It was tortuous! Hope you get a great result!

Suki-I have been there girl, the last thing you want to do us bd!! Good for you to put some effort into it also, that should be worth something:winkwink:

Crystal-Hang in there, I have everything crossed that AF doesn't show up and you have the best new years eve ever:hugs:

Dmom-good luck with the in laws! The best thing that happened during the holidays for me was I had a great time with my in laws. We have a tricky past so it was a great relief!

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## crystal443

AF got me, onwards and upwards :) FS appointment on Tuesday to find out when the next IVF round is!! Hopefully we can start on Tuesday :)


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> AF got me, onwards and upwards :) FS appointment on Tuesday to find out when the next IVF round is!! Hopefully we can start on Tuesday :)

Aww Crystal I'm sorry:hugs:The good news is you have a plan:thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Hi guys,
I have been awol too, but mostly due to feeling like I need to stop thinking about ttc and get on with other things. I love talking to everyone on here, but it doesn´t help me stop thinking about it! I´m not sure what we are doing now, the plan was iui in Feb but the stats are so low I don´t know if I can justify it. I will ask oh to do another SA in Jan and see if his swimmers have improved since he quit smoking weed, then decide what to do. I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and wishing you all a fantastic 2012.:hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Nats ,jenn and crystal ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Jen:hugs: We do have a plan :thumbup: I hate AF though it has to be the most miserable few days...yuck!!

Natsby- IUI does work for some of the ladies, maybe once you get a better idea of your DH's SA you'll be able to make a decision your happy with:hugs: The biggest problem is doctors can only say what they think may or may not think help but they really can't say for sure:shrug: We were given a 5% chance of IUI working..sounds low but there are ladies that are in that 5%:thumbup: Decisions become very difficult to make


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, I discussed IUI with my doc, but we will never make the 5 million post wash number needed, right now...but, the doc will do it, should I push for it.


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Nats, I discussed IUI with my doc, but we will never make the 5 million post wash number needed, right now...but, the doc will do it, should I push for it.

It is so hard to decide, I´m not sure how I feel. Right now I´m sort of comfortable not hoping, it is easier. Then to try and have to borrow all that money and if it doesn´t work I have the double whammy of disappointment and debt. We can do the post wash number because although OH has low motility he has high count.
What do you think you will do? If I had the choice I would def go for IVF instead, but it isn´t an option for us with no insurance. Lets just hope for a miracle before we have to do anything else!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, I have no idea what to do; DH will have another SA done and we'll take it from there...he's going to jizz in the parking lot and we'll see if it makes a difference.

Thank God for a big SUV and tinted windows.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Nats, I have no idea what to do; DH will have another SA done and we'll take it from there...he's going to jizz in the parking lot and we'll see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thank God for a big SUV and tinted windows.:haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas15:


----------



## peacebaby

crystal :hugs: hope your FS gives the go ahead to start Tuesday, fxed. 

jen :hugs: that's awful you suffering through af, do you think its endo? 

nats nice to hear from you, praying the next SA shows improvement for your OH and a way forward. It is such a tough decision but I'm very hopeful for you. There's a lady who posted on the increasing male fertility thread whose husbands retest showed huge improvement.

dmom sounds like a plan and a fun day out in the SUV :haha:

hope everyone is enjoying the holidays with family. Can't wait to say goodbye to this year:fool:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I don't get a sticky BFP in 2012, I'm buying :holly: instead.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> If I don't get a sticky BFP in 2012, I'm buying :holly: instead.:haha:

I am getting rid of my :holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## peacebaby

well then Despie I hope you get to keep your :holly::holly: and Dmom doesn't get any:holly::holly:

:dust:


----------



## crystal443

DMom- I still think your DH's test was messed up, so I've got fingers crossed this one is better:hugs: 

Nats- tough decisions for sure, hope you can figure it out:hugs: What are your chances with IUI compared with not doing IUI at all?

Peace- I will be glad to ring out this New Year too:wacko: Bring on 2012:hugs:

Despie- Any plans for New Years Eve? We're going to stay home and watch movies with the kids I think...Its so busy in the city New Years Eve and there's not much going on here so that's our plan :) Might even take the kids to a movie:shrug:

Jen- How's things going for you? Hope AF will hurry up and be done for you:growlmad::hugs:

Ready- Hope your having a great break with your family :):hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, are you going to temp this cycle...even though IVF is on the horizon?


----------



## crystal443

Yep def going to start temping tomorrow morning :) My appointment is on tuesday and he said CD 5 or 6 would be fine to start the cycle. I'm not going to pin my hopes on it..so I'm just going to continue as I normally would and if IVF is next cycle that'll be fine too:) Are you temping this cycle? Was going to start this morning but of course I forgot:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal ,I think our new years eve will kinda go like this ,steak and chips for dinner ,some Ice cream and jelly and then the chocolate fountain with some marshmallows and fruit and then some board games and a DVD and maybe a wee drink to go with it ,:thumbup:I don't really drink and oh only drinks at xmas ,but maybe a little one won't do any harm. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am temping this cycle, but I don't put any faith in it anymore...just to confirm OV.

For NYE, we are going to stay in bc I don't like to be out on the roads...DD will visit some friends, but will be parked at one house, so I am ok with it and we will do the driving.:thumbup:

As far as food, I will probably make a pork roast bc it is a tradition in parts of the States, but I've no idea why...then the fam owns me Sun and Mon.:nope::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Sound much like our NYE Despie :) I had a glass of wine over Christmas and DH had a few beer:thumbup: DH only has a few at Christmas, I wasn't going to but I figured my chances of being pregnant were pretty slim so I went for it:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Sound much like our NYE Despie :) I had a glass of wine over Christmas and DH had a few beer:thumbup: DH only has a few at Christmas, I wasn't going to but I figured my chances of being pregnant were pretty slim so I went for it:thumbup:

Well I won't be in my tww for another week so am sure one won't harm me ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Drink away and have fun!


----------



## crystal443

Dmom- I worry about drunk drivers as well..its pretty bad here which pisses me off because how dare someone be that selfish:growlmad:

I'm temping to confirm OV as well, especially with the multiple +/OPKs last cycle:wacko: I hold no hope of getting pregnant naturally anymore..DH does though:wacko: why I have no idea, and he still gets disappointed when AF shows..I'm not bothered anymore:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Desperado167 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Sound much like our NYE Despie :) I had a glass of wine over Christmas and DH had a few beer:thumbup: DH only has a few at Christmas, I wasn't going to but I figured my chances of being pregnant were pretty slim so I went for it:thumbup:
> 
> Well I won't be in my tww for another week so am sure one won't harm me ,:haha:Click to expand...

Def have a drink and enjoy it Despie:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, do you know if you will have to down reg?


----------



## readyformore

Hi everyone!! :hi:

I've had a nice week with my family. Plus, I've been working a lot, and maybe I've been hiding as well. :blush:

I had my first ever +opk this month. Usually, I count a + if the test is as dark as the control. This month, it was darker than the control. Imagine that. 

I was in a really good mood about ov this month. It was on Christmas Eve. DH attacked me the day prior to ov - that's helpful. Then, I managed to grab him on Christmas day while the kids were busy with their toys. :thumbup:

I know that I said I was ambivilent this month, but that changed. I got all pissy when I got crosshairs for Christmas Eve. Even though I often disagree with FF, and I had sex the day before ov and the day after, I know the timing wasn't right. :dohh: I don't know why I temp, it only pisses me off! I should learn a lesson.

Here's my chart, (which I'm showing, just because I have put so much effort in recording my temps this month, that I need to show it off). 
My Ovulation Chart

Also, I plan on doing IUI this cycle. It's really a logistical nightmare, but I have insurance coverage for it, (only because they lost the record from my infertility treatments for my son 10 years ago. :happydance:).
I was quoted 15-20% success. I have done it 5 times, and one of those times resulted in a full term pregnancy. 
It's worth it if it works, (see my avatar, he's my IUI baby). But, honestly, at this very moment, I just don't see it happening for me. I wonder if I have an immune issue problem and I'm not really interested in pursuing it. I can't fix it even if there is something wrong, and I don't want to be loaded up on steroids. So.............:shrug:

Anyway, wow, sorry that was so long!

I hope everyone is doing well. 

I will read through the posts at some point and try to get back up to date.


----------



## peacebaby

ready, I love the way you and dh are with each other, sounds so exciting :thumbup: Who said having kids ruins the BDing huh?

your avatar baby is gorgeous hoping you get your next IUI baby with this cycle.

I don't understand all the temping stuff but i'm thinking of starting this cycle just to confirm ov. I've always just relied on the cbfm and ov pains but am not sure that's good enough then again temping sounds like such a hassle.

New years eve here is a no go...tried it one year and got caught in a stampede because an underground station got closed...there's drunk drivers galore and everywhere is too busy to be worth the hassle so we usually stay in with lots of goodies to munch on, make calls to my family and watch a good movie. We'll probably go out for lunch on NY's day.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> crystal :hugs: hope your FS gives the go ahead to start Tuesday, fxed.
> 
> jen :hugs: that's awful you suffering through af, do you think its endo?
> 
> nats nice to hear from you, praying the next SA shows improvement for your OH and a way forward. It is such a tough decision but I'm very hopeful for you. There's a lady who posted on the increasing male fertility thread whose husbands retest showed huge improvement.
> 
> dmom sounds like a plan and a fun day out in the SUV :haha:
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying the holidays with family. Can't wait to say goodbye to this year:fool:

Yep, my feeling is endo, I have a few symptoms (pain, sometimes pain during bd, major pain during O, very heavy AF)....the last fs just kind of shrugged it off, I hope the new doc will look into it!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> If I don't get a sticky BFP in 2012, I'm buying :holly: instead.:haha:

You are welcome to mine, I am tired of lugging them around and trying to jam them into shirts that never fit:nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If I don't get a sticky BFP in 2012, I'm buying :holly: instead.:haha:
> 
> I am getting rid of my :holly::holly::holly::holly:Click to expand...

Will you actually do this Despie? I have been tempted for a while, my sister had it done and it has helped her back troubled so much!


----------



## Desperado167

I would love to jenn as mine are GG and I have loads of back and shoulder and neck pain .i am also carrying excess weight too but am determined to get fit for the new year ,if I csn lose the weight and the boobs don't go I will get a reduction ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

I hope you're all okay. Well I think I might be about to ovulate finally (Cd19) I think the clomid and the cold has made it all go a bit crazy!

Crystal-sorry Af got you :hugs: Good luck with the IVF I'll keep everything crossed for you-apart from my legs until after I've ovulated! :blush:

Ready-lovely chart!! Well done on the :sex:on Christmas day with kids I'm very impressed! Fx the IUI gives you another gorgeous baby.

Jen-it does sound a bit like Endo, I have Endo had surgery just before I had Josh and the surgeon said you are at your most fertile after surgery. Have you thought about acupuncture as well as vitex?

Peacebaby-I temp and usually i don't find it a hassle but when you're ill or off work it can be a pain. I do think it's worth it though. If I take temp later at the weekend then I use a website to adjust temp so that it doesn't take over my life.

Nats- FX OHs sample will show improvement then you can make decisions to move forward.

Despie + D-mon- your NYE sound nice hope you have a good one. We're going to a family party at our local leisure centre we went last year, it has everything children coud want disco, bouncy castle, go-karts, football/tennis/basketball and fizzy drinks and sweets!!

Hope you all have a great NYE and i hope 2012 is the year all our dreams come true :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,great for ovulation approaching and your night sounds mad and hyper :haha:I can never get my six year old to sleep after fizzy drinks and sweets,she really goes nuts and jumps from one setee to another :growlmad:


----------



## Natsby

Happy New year woo hoo!:happydance: af is here so I can :drunk::wine::wohoo: Have a good night everyone and a fantastic 2012!!


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Happy New year woo hoo!:happydance: af is here so I can :drunk::wine::wohoo: Have a good night everyone and a fantastic 2012!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance


----------



## Desperado167

Heal the past ,live the present and dream the future :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Natsby said:


> Happy New year woo hoo!:happydance: af is here so I can :drunk::wine::wohoo: Have a good night everyone and a fantastic 2012!!

This is always how I look on the bright side of AF:cocktail hour!!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all okay. Well I think I might be about to ovulate finally (Cd19) I think the clomid and the cold has made it all go a bit crazy!
> 
> Crystal-sorry Af got you :hugs: Good luck with the IVF I'll keep everything crossed for you-apart from my legs until after I've ovulated! :blush:
> 
> Ready-lovely chart!! Well done on the :sex:on Christmas day with kids I'm very impressed! Fx the IUI gives you another gorgeous baby.
> 
> Jen-it does sound a bit like Endo, I have Endo had surgery just before I had Josh and the surgeon said you are at your most fertile after surgery. Have you thought about acupuncture as well as vitex?
> 
> Peacebaby-I temp and usually i don't find it a hassle but when you're ill or off work it can be a pain. I do think it's worth it though. If I take temp later at the weekend then I use a website to adjust temp so that it doesn't take over my life.
> 
> Nats- FX OHs sample will show improvement then you can make decisions to move forward.
> 
> Despie + D-mon- your NYE sound nice hope you have a good one. We're going to a family party at our local leisure centre we went last year, it has everything children coud want disco, bouncy castle, go-karts, football/tennis/basketball and fizzy drinks and sweets!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great NYE and i hope 2012 is the year all our dreams come true :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck with your ov suki!

I really want my doc to look into the endo, I hear it's a yucky surgery to recover from but if it helps then I'm game-did the surgery help with the pain from endo? I usually take at least 1 day a month off work from pain, it gets exhausting and honestly depressing, bc not only are you not pg again, but you know you are going to have alot of pain and be bedridden:cry:
I have done acupuncture about a year ago, it helped my headaches but didn't do anything for me fertility wise-have you had an success with it? I have a different naturopath now so I may be open to trying again. 

Have a great new years eve everyone, we are just having a few people over, so it should be a nice low key night:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Heal the past ,live the present and dream the future :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

beautiful words :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

May we all be given our hearts desires, Happy 2012 ladies!

xxx

:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Heal the past ,live the present and dream the future :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> beautiful words :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> May we all be given our hearts desires, Happy 2012 ladies!
> 
> xxx
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Happy New Year ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy new year ladies and may all your dreams come true ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Happy New Year!! Crystal, Ready, Suki, Jen, Despie, Dmom, peacebaby, Nats :hugs::hugs: I wish you a lovely, healthy little :baby: for 2012 (or else :trouble::haha:)

Jen, I've done acupuncture since I've been TTC Sept 10 and unfortunately not had a lot of success with it fertility wise either, in fact I think I'm going to leave it for a while and see how I go, but a lot of others have had real success with it. I really hope your Endo is cleared up soon, it must be so painful :hugs:

Ready, made me laugh about them losing your notes :haha: nice one!:thumbup: Good luck this year!!

I've had really bad achy Ov's all cycle this cycle, really unlike me and was so sure it was a 'sign' :dohh: idiot!!

Anyway, I'm quite peaceful about TTC today, I have a good feeling about 2012 as a year (being and even numbered kinda girl!) so am determined it's going to be a happy one for all of us!! :flower: xXx


----------



## loopylew2

Happy New Year to all you wonderful, inspirational and Hilarious ladies...
This year is gonna be a year of decisions.!!! Good luck to you all... 

Lou


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Happy New Year!! Crystal, Ready, Suki, Jen, Despie, Dmom, peacebaby, Nats :hugs::hugs: I wish you a lovely, healthy little :baby: for 2012 (or else :trouble::haha:)
> 
> Jen, I've done acupuncture since I've been TTC Sept 10 and unfortunately not had a lot of success with it fertility wise either, in fact I think I'm going to leave it for a while and see how I go, but a lot of others have had real success with it. I really hope your Endo is cleared up soon, it must be so painful :hugs:
> 
> Ready, made me laugh about them losing your notes :haha: nice one!:thumbup: Good luck this year!!
> 
> I've had really bad achy Ov's all cycle this cycle, really unlike me and was so sure it was a 'sign' :dohh: idiot!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm quite peaceful about TTC today, I have a good feeling about 2012 as a year (being and even numbered kinda girl!) so am determined it's going to be a happy one for all of us!! :flower: xXx

Thank you Jax:hugs:
I have to tell you I have a wonderful feeling about this year also! Maybe it's just because I feel really positive about some family issues that are finally working themselves out, or maybe its my naive "it's gotta be my turn" thinking, but I just have a good feeling. Which is weird because I have NEVER been described as an optimist :haha: Here is hoping this is the year for all of us:cloud9:


----------



## peacebaby

Happy New year everyone!

Hoping our thread and the 35+ forum is filled with good news going forward.

Jax I'm the same with even numbers so it just feels better.

Collectively we have so much going on this year - some of us with IVF/IUI/ICSI and others with new ways forward, I'm excited and feeling positive for all of us. We've been through so much but it just shows that whatever the difficulties you ladies already have the strength for it and here we have each other as support.

It's a typical London evening, raining and cold I think of it as washing away the old year. We're going out for dinner later to a new place dh found he hasn't said what cuisine it is so I hope its good.

2012 :dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :) doctor appointment today, I have no idea if we're starting IVF today or will be going forward next cycle:shrug: but I guess I'm about to find out:haha: 

Peacebaby- I would give anything to live in London:thumbup: I was there awhile ago and I loved it, I have a cousin that married a guy from Sheerness..lovely little town and I just loved all of the little villages and London has such a wonderful vibe to it:thumbup: It is boiling hot here:cry: it was 42 yesterday and even with the air con blasting on 16 the house was still at 29.5, another hot one today and I guess its going to be a hot summer in general for Melbourne. I love summer but 42 is too hot to do anything

Jen- I've taken a break from acupuncture, nothing really changed for me so I might pick it up again during an IVF cycle, other ladies have had good success with it:shrug: I of course did not:haha:

Jax- I hope 2012 brings you wonderful things too:hugs::hugs: 2012 will be our year for the LTTC girls, we've waited long enough, its our turn now:thumbup:

Despie- Hope all is well :)

DMom- hope the inlaws soon release you back to us:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal ,good luck with your docs apt ,well I am just so dam happy as I have got a high on my cbfm and it looks almost positive so it looks like I will o early this month ,seems the she oak and fertilaid are helping :happydance::hubby has just been told I need sex on demand for the next few days :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning Ladies :) doctor appointment today, I have no idea if we're starting IVF today or will be going forward next cycle:shrug: but I guess I'm about to find out:haha:
> 
> Peacebaby- I would give anything to live in London:thumbup: I was there awhile ago and I loved it, I have a cousin that married a guy from Sheerness..lovely little town and I just loved all of the little villages and London has such a wonderful vibe to it:thumbup: It is boiling hot here:cry: it was 42 yesterday and even with the air con blasting on 16 the house was still at 29.5, another hot one today and I guess its going to be a hot summer in general for Melbourne. I love summer but 42 is too hot to do anything
> 
> Jen- I've taken a break from acupuncture, nothing really changed for me so I might pick it up again during an IVF cycle, other ladies have had good success with it:shrug: I of course did not:haha:
> 
> Jax- I hope 2012 brings you wonderful things too:hugs::hugs: 2012 will be our year for the LTTC girls, we've waited long enough, its our turn now:thumbup:
> 
> Despie- Hope all is well :)
> 
> DMom- hope the inlaws soon release you back to us:haha::haha:



Ohhhhhh good luck with your appointment Crystal!:hugs:

I have heard that acupuncture is beneficial during iui/ivf, it has done nothing for me with my natural cycles but I will prob try again-only thing is I get freaked out by the needles so maybe I'm stressing myself more:haha:
I will admit to being a tiny bit jealous of your weather, we have been shoveling snow today-not that big of a deal but I hate when driving gets dangerous:wacko:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Crystal ,good luck with your docs apt ,well I am just so dam happy as I have got a high on my cbfm and it looks almost positive so it looks like I will o early this month ,seems the she oak and fertilaid are helping :happydance::hubby has just been told I need sex on demand for the next few days :winkwink::haha:

Good luck Despie, can you tell me about she oak? I have never heard of it! I find it gets so confusing between all the things I would like to try, then you have to wait a few months for them to work etc. argggggghg!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jen ,I couldn't find much info on the she oak but it worked right away ,it is meant to even out your hormones ,distress you and help with fertility .another lady age 45 got her bfp using it ,and i only started using it about a week ago but I love it .its seems to contain brandy too :haha:which is def a plus ,at the minute anything is worth a try ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

That sounds promising especially if it works straight away, that's the biggest pain in the butt when it takes 2 or 3 months to work:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jen ,I couldn't find much info on the she oak but it worked right away ,it is meant to even out your hormones ,distress you and help with fertility .another lady age 45 got her bfp using it ,and i only started using it about a week ago but I love it .its seems to contain brandy too :haha:which is def a plus ,at the minute anything is worth a try ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That does sound interesting...I think I may pursue it if the vitex doesn't pan out, but I will have to give it a few more months.:thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal fxed for you, hope you get to hear what you want.

English towns are charming and London can be a great place to be when it's not all hustle and bustle,I do like it but sheesh I could do with a bit more light and sunshine. I grew up in South Africa so I love the outdoors but I know what you mean 42 must be blistering....if I imagine you sipping an iced drink under the air-con while I'm layered up under the blankets and having hot choc then I'm
jealous too.

with the acupuncture I think it makes a difference if the practitioner has specialist fertility experience. There are special meridians they need to stimulate and these differ according to where you are in the cycle.

jen, a good friend had the endo op done here in london, she travelled for it. I'm not sure about the details, I could ask her she called on NYE to say she's 13 weeks pregnant so it must have helped. She did say the doctor told her she would be very fertile for about 6months post op.

Despie, that is so great about she oak and yay:happydance: for the high on the cbfm, go go go! She oak is an Australian herbal tincture. I was thinking of trying it and now I think will go for it. I remember someone on the forum being on it and doing acu, think it was inkdchick? Hope it works it mojo majic for you too:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Crystal fxed for you, hope you get to hear what you want.
> 
> English towns are charming and London can be a great place to be when it's not all hustle and bustle,I do like it but sheesh I could do with a bit more light and sunshine. I grew up in South Africa so I love the outdoors but I know what you mean 42 must be blistering....if I imagine you sipping an iced drink under the air-con while I'm layered up under the blankets and having hot choc then I'm
> jealous too.
> 
> with the acupuncture I think it makes a difference if the practitioner has specialist fertility experience. There are special meridians they need to stimulate and these differ according to where you are in the cycle.
> 
> jen, a good friend had the endo op done here in london, she travelled for it. I'm not sure about the details, I could ask her she called on NYE to say she's 13 weeks pregnant so it must have helped. She did say the doctor told her she would be very fertile for about 6months post op.
> 
> Despie, that is so great about she oak and yay:happydance: for the high on the cbfm, go go go! She oak is an Australian herbal tincture. I was thinking of trying it and now I think will go for it. I remember someone on the forum being on it and doing acu, think it was inkdchick? Hope it works it mojo majic for you too:hugs:

I am hoping my new doc will do the exploratory lap, then at least I will know either way. Also I heard they can do the hsg at the same time, it's a test I have been fearing bc I don't do well with medical stuff, I think I would be so stressed and tensed they would have a hard time completing the test. It's always a waiting game it feels like!

Does anyone know if she oak and vitex together are ok? I tried researching but couldn't find out much. I wouldn't mind giving it a try since it has an effect so quickly!


----------



## peacebaby

I hope the new doc listens to you or else you can always threaten to complain to the medical board :haha:

I just emailed the Australian Bush essence makers to ask about taking she oak alongside vitex, will let you know when they get back to me. I really like the sound of these essences lol I feel like I need all of them right now.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> I hope the new doc listens to you or else you can always threaten to complain to the medical board :haha:
> 
> I just emailed the Australian Bush essence makers to ask about taking she oak alongside vitex, will let you know when they get back to me. I really like the sound of these essences lol I feel like I need all of them right now.

Peacebaby that is so nice, thank you so much!!!

As far as I'm concerned we should form a network with any local bnb ladies that will form a mob at your doctors office if they give you any crap:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Peacebaby ,there's vitex in the fertilaid that I take too but I plan on stopping them both after ovulation has been confirmed as I plan on taking the soy next month and want to give the vitex time to leave my body ,:thumbup:I got my smiley face and peak opks today ,the first ever in my life on cd15 ,am well chuffed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

I hope you are all well.

Well I have just dropped my 9 year old son off at school to get a phone call 2 minutes later to tell me the school is closed for another Inset day-oops! i thought it was a bit quiet, just a little bit embarrassing though it's the first time I've messsed up and Millie is 12 and josh is 9! :blush:

After a few days of almost positive opks (the line the same as control line) I finally got a positive opk yesterday-hurray! And my temps started to go up today so if I ovulated yesterday i got some well-timed :sex: :happydance: 
Hubby and i are going away to Torguay for the weekend on our own so will have to have "the talk" - you know the one no-one ever wants to have the "what do we do next? To ICSI with donor eggs or not talk!". Yikes after avoiding it beautifully for Christmas not sure I can dothe talk now :shrug:

Despie- really pleased on the smiley opk on CD15 I'm hoping you manage to leap on OH!

Jen- I only needed laprascopic surgery for endo they did warn me if there was lots of scar tissue I'd need a laparotomy but luckily I didn't. I got pregnant with Josh about 3 months later. I did find acupuncture helpful for regulating my cycles and helping with AF but haven't had it since Sep as my lady had an op I'm starting again next week. Fx it does something.

Crystal- hope the appointment went well, keeping everything crossed for you.

Jax-I like your positive feeling and I prefer even numbers too! Lets hope 2012 serves us well. 

Peacebaby-you're right we have a year of decisions and hopefully we'll start having some good news to spur us all on. It's funny having never met any of you I will be beyond delighted when any of you get your :bfp: 

LoopLew- FX your 2nd IVF is the one that gives you your forever baby :hugs:

I think some of us are now in the dreaded 2ww when all normal sane emotions disappear and crazy "i need a baby NOW" lady arrives!!

Have a good day all I'm going to bribe my son with an hour on the PS3 so I can start my cleaning- don't think I'll win mother of the year award :blush:

Sending you all mountains of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Suki :hugs: know EXACTLY what you mean about 'the talk' with DH, I've still not managed to pluck up the courage to talk to mine.....he know's how desperate I am but, well TTC with him has not been the easiest of rides....I always think I'll do it over a weekend away and then never want to gamble ruining it!! Good luck, I'll be thinking about you xXx

My PMA really has been shot to bits towards the end of last year but I'm luvving the good thoughts for 2012, lots of luv, dust and luck to all of you xXx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

sukisam said:


> I think some of us are now in the dreaded 2ww when all normal sane emotions disappear and crazy "i need a baby NOW" lady arrives!!

This is where I am at right now. :wacko: AF is due on Thursday, and I'm feeling insane. Of course, I can't let anyone know, because I have kids to raise that need a sane mom, and my DH doesn't mind ttc at all, but he hates to see me not coping well. So, to continue to ttc, I most cope well. Or at least, I have to look like I am coping well and I can't be too disappointed when yet another cycle fails, (and this month will make it officially the longest I have ever ttc. Somehow, I never thought that I would be here. It's really hard :cry:).

Every month, I somehow convince myself that I am pregnant. Even though, I feel normal PMS, (and lets be frank, we all have a lot of experience with failure, I know exactly how it feels to NOT be pregnant and this is it) and my temps look typical and nothing special, I am still hoping. 

I promise to be more attentive in a few days, I just need to overcome the next few days of mental insanity and self absorption :dohh:, then I'll be back to normal.


----------



## Jax41

Ready :hugs: you're not alone, we all feel like you do during the TWW, in fact as soon as I've BD'd I of course think I'm preg :dohh: and I never am, AF just seems to be my new best friend at the moment :growlmad:

Take care :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> Well I have just dropped my 9 year old son off at school to get a phone call 2 minutes later to tell me the school is closed for another Inset day-oops! i thought it was a bit quiet, just a little bit embarrassing though it's the first time I've messsed up and Millie is 12 and josh is 9! :blush:
> 
> After a few days of almost positive opks (the line the same as control line) I finally got a positive opk yesterday-hurray! And my temps started to go up today so if I ovulated yesterday i got some well-timed :sex: :happydance:
> Hubby and i are going away to Torguay for the weekend on our own so will have to have "the talk" - you know the one no-one ever wants to have the "what do we do next? To ICSI with donor eggs or not talk!". Yikes after avoiding it beautifully for Christmas not sure I can dothe talk now :shrug:
> 
> Despie- really pleased on the smiley opk on CD15 I'm hoping you manage to leap on OH!
> 
> Jen- I only needed laprascopic surgery for endo they did warn me if there was lots of scar tissue I'd need a laparotomy but luckily I didn't. I got pregnant with Josh about 3 months later. I did find acupuncture helpful for regulating my cycles and helping with AF but haven't had it since Sep as my lady had an op I'm starting again next week. Fx it does something.
> 
> Crystal- hope the appointment went well, keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Jax-I like your positive feeling and I prefer even numbers too! Lets hope 2012 serves us well.
> 
> Peacebaby-you're right we have a year of decisions and hopefully we'll start having some good news to spur us all on. It's funny having never met any of you I will be beyond delighted when any of you get your :bfp:
> 
> LoopLew- FX your 2nd IVF is the one that gives you your forever baby :hugs:
> 
> I think some of us are now in the dreaded 2ww when all normal sane emotions disappear and crazy "i need a baby NOW" lady arrives!!
> 
> Have a good day all I'm going to bribe my son with an hour on the PS3 so I can start my cleaning- don't think I'll win mother of the year award :blush:
> 
> Sending you all mountains of
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good luck with your TWW, if all goes well you won't even have to have the talk:thumbup:

And don't be embarrassed about mistaking your sons school day, it was a simple mistake and it gave me a good chuckle :haha:
As long as he wasn't upset, no harm done!


----------



## sukisam

Ready- I could've written your words about being "normal" and not letting OH know how heartbreaking it is when AF comes :hugs::hugs::hugs:.It's funny though doesn't matter how bonkers you feel you know in a few days you'll be back to normal-bloody hormones :growlmad: I have everything crossed for you- though can only keep my legs closed till Friday cos hubby and I going away on our own! :haha::haha:

Jax- yep "the talk" is pretty scary I'll keep you all posted when it happens, I like Ready (and I'm sure most of us) really under play how hard lttc is to OH.

Jen-I'm glad you had a giggle, I phoned one of my friends and she was laughing so much she couldn't talk for ages! the funny thing is I'm such a prepared/planning/control freak so to leave my son at school when it's not open to pupils is very out of character! Luckily he wasn't remotely upset, he said he could hear me laughing my head off when they called + we live on the same street as his school so all was okay!!

Like Jen said I'm hoping AF stays away and no "talk" needed!

Sending loads of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, Jax, Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

I have an appointment!!!!:happydance:

I have been waiting since early November to hear an appointment date for the doc that will do my testing, and maybe prescribe me clomid-I went to a specialist and hated the place, so this is my in between before trying another fertility clinic. I called them today to see what the hold up was on just making the appointment and they said I have one for march-my doc just didn't inform me EVEN THOUGH I CALLED THEM TWICE TO INQUIRE:growlmad:
But, I'm over it, I'm just excited bc I have a good feeling about this doc, he has a great reputation, the clinic I was referred to before-not so much:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> I have an appointment!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been waiting since early November to hear an appointment date for the doc that will do my testing, and maybe prescribe me clomid-I went to a specialist and hated the place, so this is my in between before trying another fertility clinic. I called them today to see what the hold up was on just making the appointment and they said I have one for march-my doc just didn't inform me EVEN THOUGH I CALLED THEM TWICE TO INQUIRE:growlmad:
> But, I'm over it, I'm just excited bc I have a good feeling about this doc, he has a great reputation, the clinic I was referred to before-not so much:nope:

Great news Jen :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been waiting since early November to hear an appointment date for the doc that will do my testing, and maybe prescribe me clomid-I went to a specialist and hated the place, so this is my in between before trying another fertility clinic. I called them today to see what the hold up was on just making the appointment and they said I have one for march-my doc just didn't inform me EVEN THOUGH I CALLED THEM TWICE TO INQUIRE:growlmad:
> But, I'm over it, I'm just excited bc I have a good feeling about this doc, he has a great reputation, the clinic I was referred to before-not so much:nope:
> 
> Great news Jen :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It's kind of stupid, it's just an appointment and it's 2 months away but I'm pretty excited :blush:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls..my appt went really well, got my AMH levels back so normal is between 14-16 and mine was 6.7 so not normal but still a great number to work with :) I'm on a long protocol this time and started the BCP yesterday and I'll start Synarel for down regulating in a few weeks. The FS said we have a great shot this time around and hopefully he's right!!

Suki - That's a hard conversation to have and I hope you don't need to..your weekend sounds great, hope you enjoy it and I had a chuckle when I read you dropped your kids off and it seemed quiet lol, I think we all do things like that at some point lol!

Jen- so glad your appointment is in March yaahhh!! Clomid worked great for me I got both my kids with it so I hope it works well for you too :)

Despie- Jump your DH and have some fun!! I hope you catch the eggie :)

Ready- those last few days before AF are a killer,the disappointment is a killer and TTC in general just sucks sometimes.

Peace- hope all is well with you :)

Dmom- I know all is well with you :) So happy for you!!


----------



## crystal443

Jax - I agree my PMA was shot to he'll in Dec but with the New Year I have a better outlook !! I hope this is all of year, we've waited long enough !! :)


----------



## peacebaby

Suki - lol that was funny and I'm sure in years to come it will be hilarious family memory. I think its happens when we try to be so organised, we make simple mistakes and the fact that your son was ok shows that you're a great mom. Hope AF stays well away :hugs:

Ready, what you said is hitting it on the nail but I'm sure it's all the more difficult having to keep it all together for your kids. I can't imagine having to do that, honestly you ladies are incredible. Everything crossed for you and hope she stays away :hugs:

Jax, I hope you get to have the talk soon and it goes smoothly. Sometimes we worry about how our Oh's will react and then they surprise us :hugs:

Jen, that is awesome about your appointment, good that you followed up on it Hope the time flies by and we get to March soon :hugs:

Despie good thing you got the Ann summers goodies just in time :haha: So did you stop taking the Fertiliaid when you started She Oak? I'm sure it's ok with the vitex but I thought I would check just to be sure. Enjoy all the BDing :haha:

Dmom:hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you're able to relax now with the family time over. I'm all smiles for you. I wish I could see that doctor's face next week :haha:

Crystal that's great news from your FS, it's reassuring when the doctor is positive, I'm sure he's right...wishing you the absolute best through this cycle :hugs:

Loopy, Nats and everyone else :hugs::hugs:

afm, AF seems to be on her way and since we're off trying right now I can relax about it. I've been off vitex since the pregnancy, off all supplements actually & now have mad wild PMT:growlmad: It's a miracle that dh is still alive lol. Yep, I need some of that she oak Despie:winkwink:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls..my appt went really well, got my AMH levels back so normal is between 14-16 and mine was 6.7 so not normal but still a great number to work with :) I'm on a long protocol this time and started the BCP yesterday and I'll start Synarel for down regulating in a few weeks. The FS said we have a great shot this time around and hopefully he's right!!
> 
> Suki - That's a hard conversation to have and I hope you don't need to..your weekend sounds great, hope you enjoy it and I had a chuckle when I read you dropped your kids off and it seemed quiet lol, I think we all do things like that at some point lol!
> 
> Jen- so glad your appointment is in March yaahhh!! Clomid worked great for me I got both my kids with it so I hope it works well for you too :)
> 
> Despie- Jump your DH and have some fun!! I hope you catch the eggie :)
> 
> Ready- those last few days before AF are a killer,the disappointment is a killer and TTC in general just sucks sometimes.
> 
> Peace- hope all is well with you :)
> 
> Dmom- I know all is well with you :) So happy for you!!

Oh Crystal, so excited for you!! Great way to start the new year:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Suki - lol that was funny and I'm sure in years to come it will be hilarious family memory. I think its happens when we try to be so organised, we make simple mistakes and the fact that your son was ok shows that you're a great mom. Hope AF stays well away :hugs:
> 
> Ready, what you said is hitting it on the nail but I'm sure it's all the more difficult having to keep it all together for your kids. I can't imagine having to do that, honestly you ladies are incredible. Everything crossed for you and hope she stays away :hugs:
> 
> Jax, I hope you get to have the talk soon and it goes smoothly. Sometimes we worry about how our Oh's will react and then they surprise us :hugs:
> 
> Jen, that is awesome about your appointment, good that you followed up on it Hope the time flies by and we get to March soon :hugs:
> 
> Despie good thing you got the Ann summers goodies just in time :haha: So did you stop taking the Fertiliaid when you started She Oak? I'm sure it's ok with the vitex but I thought I would check just to be sure. Enjoy all the BDing :haha:
> 
> Dmom:hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you're able to relax now with the family time over. I'm all smiles for you. I wish I could see that doctor's face next week :haha:
> 
> Crystal that's great news from your FS, it's reassuring when the doctor is positive, I'm sure he's right...wishing you the absolute best through this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Loopy, Nats and everyone else :hugs::hugs:
> 
> afm, AF seems to be on her way and since we're off trying right now I can relax about it. I've been off vitex since the pregnancy, off all supplements actually & now have mad wild PMT:growlmad: It's a miracle that dh is still alive lol. Yep, I need some of that she oak Despie:winkwink:

Sorry you are feeling so yucky :hugs:
Are you going to take the she oak? I may also! Maybe you have to wait until all your testing is done? Will you have answers in the next 6 weeks? I think the hubbies should get support groups also, I'm sure they would have a lot to share:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal ,jax suki ready ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jen and peacebaby ,am still taking both the she oak and fertilaid till o has been confirmed :thumbup:I feel great on them both and they have def helped my cycle .its the Australian bush flower she oak ,it was inkdchick that recommended it .:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been waiting since early November to hear an appointment date for the doc that will do my testing, and maybe prescribe me clomid-I went to a specialist and hated the place, so this is my in between before trying another fertility clinic. I called them today to see what the hold up was on just making the appointment and they said I have one for march-my doc just didn't inform me EVEN THOUGH I CALLED THEM TWICE TO INQUIRE:growlmad:
> But, I'm over it, I'm just excited bc I have a good feeling about this doc, he has a great reputation, the clinic I was referred to before-not so much:nope:
> 
> Great news Jen :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of stupid, it's just an appointment and it's 2 months away but I'm pretty excited :blush:Click to expand...

That's because it's a step in the right direction to your lovely :baby:! Fab news Jen!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

crystal443 said:


> Jax - I agree my PMA was shot to he'll in Dec but with the New Year I have a better outlook !! I hope this is all of year, we've waited long enough !! :)

Right with you there Crystal!:thumbup: Really pleased your appointment went well too, it's a good sign!!!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, did you decide against the soy?


----------



## peacebaby

I ordered the She Oak yesterday, Jen so definitely going to try it. Most of my tests are done, results should be in around the 16 Feb (bleh!) but this week i have to repeat the CD3 tests so i'll start the she oak after that. The only other test i'm going to do is the NK cell immune test but that doesn't get affected by the hormonal supplements so should be ok. Its not just the fertility issues, i really don't feel like myself in the run up to AF, the only time i felt normal was while taking the progesterone pessaries, gosh i felt so good then so Despie I can imagine what you're saying now with the she oak.

Girls there's so much excitement here - bfp's, long awaited for appointments, feeling good (Despie), IUI and IVF cycles starting out, etc...it's catchy and i feel so positive for us all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

My gynae is putting me on the prog wen I get my bfp ,b do u recommend the cream?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

thats great news Despie. as far as i know when you get a bfp they put you on the suppositories because the dosage is higher, more controlled and it gets right to where its needed lol, here in the UK its called Cyclogest..magical stuff that.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> thats great news Despie. as far as i know when you get a bfp they put you on the suppositories because the dosage is higher, more controlled and it gets right to where its needed lol, here in the UK its called Cyclogest..magical stuff that.

I have it already as my doc give it to me last year ,I don't have lots thou but would love to start it after ovulation but would be worried if I got my bfp and then didn't have enough to keep me going till my gynae give me more .my gynae doesn't recommend it till he hears the heartbeat :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

i know what you mean..i'm no doc but i honestly think to wait for a HB may be too late (it was for me) and i know lots of the recurrent mc doctors here say to start it a few days after OV which makes sense to me. you could start it and already ask your doc to give you a prescription now ..say that you want to have it on hand in case you get a bfp and can't got hold of him quick enough so you're not left in the lurch. that way you'll have enough to keep going. is your gynae private? if not see if you can just it from a private dr thats what i did. bloody dr's wish they would just listen to us :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

OK, I will admit it, but you already know this, T...I am on the progest cream this cycle. Can I say it helped? I have no idea.

The way progesterone supplementation was explained to me, it's like B vits...you body takes what it needs and expells the rest. If you do not need it, then there will be no affect.

I started when I got a confirmed OV and am still on it until I see my doc next week; I will find out then if I have screwed up or not. I really don't want to shove anything in my cooter.:haha:

FYI, my temps did not go up bc of it...as a matter of fact, they are slightly lower, but I am using a different BBT. I didn't get a lot of the SE that you read about and I generally did feel better this cycle. The cream does not smell great and is fairly greasy; hence calling it, old lady cream (OLC.)


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks b :hugs::hugs::hugs:And yes peacebaby I agree I think six weeks is way too late to wait for it,I think I will fon my doc and say I want to try it again and hopefully get a few boxes ,it can't do any harm for me at this stage ,I will maybe just take half a pessary a day after o has been confirmed .o I am all excited now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Just looked and my cyclogest are 200 mg so half would be 100 mg a day ,let's see if that does the trick ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

sounds like a plan to me Despie and that way you'll have a longer run on the stock you have now :thumbup:

Dmom you're right your body just expels what it doesn't need.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> sounds like a plan to me Despie and that way you'll have a longer run on the stock you have now :thumbup:
> 
> Dmom you're right your body just expels what it doesn't need.

Why am I getting so excited about shoving a pessary up my cooter :haha::blush:


----------



## Jax41

Because you're mad? :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Because you're mad? :wacko:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## peacebaby

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I'm so excited we have a :bfp:- way to go D-mon so happy for you it's brilliant news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's interesting our thread is so positive at the moment and it seems like we're going to have an exciting couple of months.

Jen-so pleased you are so happy about your apponitment, I am a believer in gut feelings and the fact that you are so excited about the person you're seeing is great. If it feels right- it usually is :hugs:

Crystal- so pleased you have a plan and its encouraging that your FS thinks you have a great shot I'm very excited for you.

Despie- I'm going to use the prog cream this month, will start tommorrow when FF establishes ovulation with 3 elevated temps will also put heat pads on my knickers from 6-12dpo. My acupuncture recommended it because my lower belly is cold she says it can help with implantation. I would defo take the prog supps, I'm excited for you. I love the fact that not only are you excited about putting somethere up there but we are excited on your behalf!

Ready- how are you doing? Hope you're hanging on in there. I'm keeping everything crossed AF stays away.

Peacebaby- hope you're relaxed and ok on a not ttc month :hugs:

Jax-:wave: hope you're doing okay.

My COCK and DHEA arrived today planning to start next month- do I start one at a time so i can work out which ones (if any) gives me any SE?

Take care

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, I never used DHEA bc I was afraid of growing a beard, but I started at 120mg of COCK and worked up to 240MG. It gives me the craptastics, so I can't use more than that.:hugs:

Girls, I also have to ask...if my posting bothers you, please tell me. I am not going to talk about anything BFP related, but I am not comfortable outside of this forum until I see my doc and know if this one has a chance.

However, I respect each and every one of you, so if it's too much, speak now or forever hold your peace.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Suki, I never used DHEA bc I was afraid of growing a beard, but I started at 120mg of COCK and worked up to 240MG. It gives me the craptastics, so I can't use more than that.:hugs:
> 
> Girls, I also have to ask...if my posting bothers you, please tell me. I am not going to talk about anything BFP related, but I am not comfortable outside of this forum until I see my doc and know if this one has a chance.
> 
> However, I respect each and every one of you, so if it's too much, speak now or forever hold your peace.:haha::hugs:

I dare one of you to speak :growlmad: :grr::grr::grr::finger::finger::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh shit!


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,I love it ,heat pads in your knickers but I have also heard it helps :thumbup:I used to walk around with a water bottle down my trousers and for the next few nights I will be sleeping with the electric blanket on my bed :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

dachsundmom said:


> Suki, I never used DHEA bc I was afraid of growing a beard, but I started at 120mg of COCK and worked up to 240MG. It gives me the craptastics, so I can't use more than that.:hugs:
> 
> Girls, I also have to ask...if my posting bothers you, please tell me. I am not going to talk about anything BFP related, but I am not comfortable outside of this forum until I see my doc and know if this one has a chance.
> 
> However, I respect each and every one of you, so if it's too much, speak now or forever hold your peace.:haha::hugs:

Dmom we understand how you feel...besides Despie has you covered and who's going to mess with her, eh???:rofl:


----------



## sukisam

Not too much for me D-mon we're all delighted for you!
Like peacebaby said Despies got your ass covered ha ha!xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Be careful of T; she can be a downright bitch! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Be careful of T; she can be a downright bitch! :haha::hugs:

B called me a bitch ,:cry:AGAIN,:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Not too much for me D-mon we're all delighted for you!
> Like peacebaby said Despies got your ass covered ha ha!xx

And wot a big ass I have to cover :haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

DMom-you know I don't mind anyone posting after they get their BFP:hugs: and I always take up for the girls that are asked to post elswhere because they got their BFP. I just think its wrong, you have had a long journey to get here and trust me I know how that story goes, and Despie seemed a bit aggressive I'm not messing with her:haha::haha: SO I hope you stick around for a long time:hugs:

Despie- I haven't ever got to the point of needing the progesterone cream:wacko: but I do remember being told that you will absorb it quickest up the cooter and you'll only absorb what you need :) Same as B12, I take a 1ml injectable every month but my body will only absorb what I need:thumbup: waiting for the heartbeat seems like a bit of a wait to use pessaries (sp) :growlmad:

Peace- I've never heard of sheoak but from what Despie says it sounds great!! So I hope it works well for you:)

Suki- I'm on DHEA and it has done wonders for me, my FS told me to take it and its worked so well for his patients he found the only compounding chemist in Melbourne that will make the caplets :) I went from a non working right ovary and a barely workng left ovary to normal follies on both sides this time at the scan, so I can't say enough good things about it :) Don't take more then 75mg though as it can really mess your hormones up so stick with the recommended 75mg and it works great:) COQ10 I take 150 mgs because FS said he wasn't convinced that works well for women:shrug: I still take it though just in case:haha:

Jen- hope all is well with you:thumbup:

Jax-:flower: good mornng 

Hope everyone is great as I'm sure I've missed a few:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Be careful of T; she can be a downright bitch! :haha::hugs:
> 
> B called me a bitch ,:cry:AGAIN,:growlmad:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> DMom-you know I don't mind anyone posting after they get their BFP:hugs: and I always take up for the girls that are asked to post elswhere because they got their BFP. I just think its wrong, you have had a long journey to get here and trust me I know how that story goes, and Despie seemed a bit aggressive I'm not messing with her:haha::haha: SO I hope you stick around for a long time:hugs:
> 
> Despie- I haven't ever got to the point of needing the progesterone cream:wacko: but I do remember being told that you will absorb it quickest up the cooter and you'll only absorb what you need :) Same as B12, I take a 1ml injectable every month but my body will only absorb what I need:thumbup: waiting for the heartbeat seems like a bit of a wait to use pessaries (sp) :growlmad:
> 
> Peace- I've never heard of sheoak but from what Despie says it sounds great!! So I hope it works well for you:)
> 
> Suki- I'm on DHEA and it has done wonders for me, my FS told me to take it and its worked so well for his patients he found the only compounding chemist in Melbourne that will make the caplets :) I went from a non working right ovary and a barely workng left ovary to normal follies on both sides this time at the scan, so I can't say enough good things about it :) Don't take more then 75mg though as it can really mess your hormones up so stick with the recommended 75mg and it works great:) COQ10 I take 150 mgs because FS said he wasn't convinced that works well for women:shrug: I still take it though just in case:haha:
> 
> Jen- hope all is well with you:thumbup:
> 
> Jax-:flower: good mornng
> 
> Hope everyone is great as I'm sure I've missed a few:wacko:

:kiss:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm so excited we have a :bfp:- way to go D-mon so happy for you it's brilliant news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It's interesting our thread is so positive at the moment and it seems like we're going to have an exciting couple of months.
> 
> Jen-so pleased you are so happy about your apponitment, I am a believer in gut feelings and the fact that you are so excited about the person you're seeing is great. If it feels right- it usually is :hugs:
> 
> Crystal- so pleased you have a plan and its encouraging that your FS thinks you have a great shot I'm very excited for you.
> 
> Despie- I'm going to use the prog cream this month, will start tommorrow when FF establishes ovulation with 3 elevated temps will also put heat pads on my knickers from 6-12dpo. My acupuncture recommended it because my lower belly is cold she says it can help with implantation. I would defo take the prog supps, I'm excited for you. I love the fact that not only are you excited about putting somethere up there but we are excited on your behalf!
> 
> Ready- how are you doing? Hope you're hanging on in there. I'm keeping everything crossed AF stays away.
> 
> Peacebaby- hope you're relaxed and ok on a not ttc month :hugs:
> 
> Jax-:wave: hope you're doing okay.
> 
> My COCK and DHEA arrived today planning to start next month- do I start one at a time so i can work out which ones (if any) gives me any SE?
> 
> Take care
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks!:hugs:
I hope the supplements work wonders for you with NO SE's!!


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Suki, I never used DHEA bc I was afraid of growing a beard, but I started at 120mg of COCK and worked up to 240MG. It gives me the craptastics, so I can't use more than that.:hugs:
> 
> Girls, I also have to ask...if my posting bothers you, please tell me. I am not going to talk about anything BFP related, but I am not comfortable outside of this forum until I see my doc and know if this one has a chance.
> 
> However, I respect each and every one of you, so if it's too much, speak now or forever hold your peace.:haha::hugs:

Congratulations!!! To be honest, I didn't know...unless I start up a question thread, this is the only thread I visit anymore :shrug:
Have a wonderful healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been waiting since early November to hear an appointment date for the doc that will do my testing, and maybe prescribe me clomid-I went to a specialist and hated the place, so this is my in between before trying another fertility clinic. I called them today to see what the hold up was on just making the appointment and they said I have one for march-my doc just didn't inform me EVEN THOUGH I CALLED THEM TWICE TO INQUIRE:growlmad:
> But, I'm over it, I'm just excited bc I have a good feeling about this doc, he has a great reputation, the clinic I was referred to before-not so much:nope:
> 
> Great news Jen :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of stupid, it's just an appointment and it's 2 months away but I'm pretty excited :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it's a step in the right direction to your lovely :baby:! Fab news Jen!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Jax! Try to explain to someone NOT ltttc about being excited about any little step....
Thing is I need to get it out on these boards because very few people know about my ttc.


----------



## dachsundmom

You should be excited!


----------



## Jennifer01

Ok, in the spirit of new beginnings I have decided to try out the cbfm. Does anyone do this AND temping? I just started temping again recently and wondered if both are necessary. I have used ov strips before but just the cheapie ones, and only once have I got anything even close to positive, although I can feel ovulation usually(although I don't know if the pains are before, after it during??). Also if there are any helpful tips on this device I'll take those too! I should have it by the weekend, just in time for cd11. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Ok, in the spirit of new beginnings I have decided to try out the cbfm. Does anyone do this AND temping? I just started temping again recently and wondered if both are necessary. I have used ov strips before but just the cheapie ones, and only once have I got anything even close to positive, although I can feel ovulation usually(although I don't know if the pains are before, after it during??). Also if there are any helpful tips on this device I'll take those too! I should have it by the weekend, just in time for cd11. :thumbup:

U need to turn your cbfm on cd1 so u will have to wait till next cycle ,I got a bfp on my 2-3 rd cycle of using it but at that stage I didn't temp or use opks which I do now ,make sure u turn it on early in the morning at the time u would usually get up as that's the time it will move from day one to day two,good luck with using it , :hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal suki and peacebaby .massive hugs ,just cos i think u are all so lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Hope you are all well. I've got a busy day today getting everything busy for hubby's birthday tommorrow he's going to be 35-lucky bugger I was 40 in November! 

Meeting a friend for lunch I've decided 2012 is the year I am kinder to myself, did pilates yesterday, lunch with friend today going away with hubby tommorrow so far so good!

Crystal-thanks for the DHEA info I remember you saying how pleased your FS was with the difference it made for you. I'll start on CD1 taking 75mg do you take it all cycle? Once that's okay and no SE I'll start taking COCK-all girls need a daily fix of COCK :haha::haha:

Jen-cbfm sounds exciting good luck next month when you start :hugs:

Despie-I'm starting my prog cream today I'm 3dpo (though FF hasn't confirmed ovulation yet- think it's because my temps have been all over the place from cold and central heating).

D-mon-will start on low dose of cock in the next few weeks, as per the beard and the DHEA I've practically got a mexican tash if I don't wax it so i guess they will just be more of me to wax if i get a beard too :haha:

Jax + Ready-:wave: hope you lovely ladies are okay :hugs:

Have a great day all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki have a lovely day with your friend ,am starting my pessaries tomorrow wen I will be 2dpo although ff won't have confirmed it either ,I might talk oh into dtd tonight ,but he has already said we are finished for this month :haha:Then tomorrows my day too :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki....I hope you don't get the craptastics, lol


----------



## peacebaby

:wave:

Despie you're too nice hun :hugs: so you start shooting the bullets tomorrow so excited for you:haha:

Suki good on you for giving yourself more TLC and have a wonderful weekend away with DH, lucky him! 

Jen i love the cbfm, got 3 bfps with it but i don't temp, thinking i have to start that too. with the cbfm it's like Despie said you set it at the start of your AF in morning at a time that will allow you 3 hours each side for testing with FMU. test sticks are usually cheaper online, not sure what its like in Canada though. It sometimes takes a cycle or 2 to "get to know you" but many have gotten bfp's on the first cycle. That's it really, super easy and convenient. Good luck :thumbup:

Dmom :hugs::hugs::hugs: it's just awesome! I kinda of misunderstood what you said yesterday, i thought you didn't want to talk much about the +hpt but i realise you were asking if we're ok with you staying...no question about that. I can't imagine not sharing a journey through to it's joyful ending :hugs:

Ready, N.S, Jax,Nats and everyone else hope you're well :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jennifer01 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been waiting since early November to hear an appointment date for the doc that will do my testing, and maybe prescribe me clomid-I went to a specialist and hated the place, so this is my in between before trying another fertility clinic. I called them today to see what the hold up was on just making the appointment and they said I have one for march-my doc just didn't inform me EVEN THOUGH I CALLED THEM TWICE TO INQUIRE:growlmad:
> But, I'm over it, I'm just excited bc I have a good feeling about this doc, he has a great reputation, the clinic I was referred to before-not so much:nope:
> 
> Great news Jen :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of stupid, it's just an appointment and it's 2 months away but I'm pretty excited :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it's a step in the right direction to your lovely :baby:! Fab news Jen!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jax! Try to explain to someone NOT ltttc about being excited about any little step....
> Thing is I need to get it out on these boards because very few people know about my ttc.Click to expand...

Jen :hugs: I know what you mean! You're safe here with us, you know that :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, don't go!!! :sad2::sad2::sad2: Despie is too scary :argh: and anyway, we all have far too much history for you to slope off to the 'dismal' forum just yet. I'd miss you :hugs: x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Dmom, don't go!!! :sad2::sad2::sad2: Despie is too scary :argh: and anyway, we all have far too much history for you to slope off to the 'dismal' forum just yet. I'd miss you :hugs: x

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

WAIT! WAIT! WAIT!


In the spirit of self perservation, I hide for a few days. When I come back.................

Is Dmom pregnant? Or am I reading things wrong here?


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I have an appointment!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have been waiting since early November to hear an appointment date for the doc that will do my testing, and maybe prescribe me clomid-I went to a specialist and hated the place, so this is my in between before trying another fertility clinic. I called them today to see what the hold up was on just making the appointment and they said I have one for march-my doc just didn't inform me EVEN THOUGH I CALLED THEM TWICE TO INQUIRE:growlmad:
> But, I'm over it, I'm just excited bc I have a good feeling about this doc, he has a great reputation, the clinic I was referred to before-not so much:nope:
> 
> Great news Jen :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's kind of stupid, it's just an appointment and it's 2 months away but I'm pretty excited :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it's a step in the right direction to your lovely :baby:! Fab news Jen!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jax! Try to explain to someone NOT ltttc about being excited about any little step....
> Thing is I need to get it out on these boards because very few people know about my ttc.Click to expand...
> 
> Jen :hugs: I know what you mean! You're safe here with us, you know that :hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks ladies, I had no idea you had to wait until cd 1:dohh:
Guess I won't be rushing out to get it:haha:
Maybe this month will be the charm and I won't need it, but if I do at least I know where to go for troubleshooting, I'll bet you ladies are better to ask than the actual company:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, I was just about to send out a post in case you were lurking...how are you doing? Has the 2WW done your head in like it does to me??
I don't want to answer for Dmom......:haha::winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Ready, I was just about to send out a post in case you were lurking...how are you doing? Has the 2WW done your head in like it does to me??
> I don't want to answer for Dmom......:haha::winkwink:

Right now, I'm just waiting for AF. Thought she was coming today, but it looks like tomorrow.

Honestly, I'm just not coping very well. 

Frankly............I'm angry. 
Angry at my stupid body for going through infertility twice. Angry at myself for wanting a large family. Angry at my inability to conceive. Angry at people that conceive so easily. Angry at myself for being angry at other people. It's ridiculous really. 

I want to cry. I know I'm depressed. I can't confide in my husband. He won't keep ttc if I don't cope well. So, I'm basically screwed. 

Yesterday, I decided to take care of myself, (because this is what I would tell someone else). I did all of those things that make me feel better. I got up and showered right away and put on my favorite bright colored top. I bought a cute outfit for my DD. I went out with a friend and watched our girls play. I drank a couple of cokes, lol. I took the kids out after school to do something fun. I refused to cook, (because cooking is a pita), and instead brought home Chinese. I exercised vigorously for 30 minutes. I took a hot bath. I read a book.

And you know what............it didn't help. So, today I'm saying fuck it to everything, and I'm staying in my pjs and watching tv all day.

Really, I just want my period to come. I know that I will feel immediately better.


I sound like an absolute drag, I know. 

I'm just an emotional mess.

I can't wait for my period and another round of femara/IUI. I know I've done it 5 times and have had success once, so it's unlikely that next month will work. But, at least it will be being proactive. I just keep thinking more and more that this is never going to happen for me. At least I can give it a good effort with drugs and insemination.


----------



## readyformore

Dmom-if you're pregnant, you can stay, but you have change that avatar. 

That satanic looking dog is freaking me out!!


----------



## peacebaby

Ready how are you? nice to see you here!

Jen fxed you wont need the cbfm :hugs:xxx

girls, i'm re-doing CD3 tests tomorrow, just to make sure i've got them all down is it FSH, LH, prolactin and i'm doing testosterene..am i missing any?

we have howling mad wind here and i have to go out now arghhh...


----------



## readyformore

Jen-I have never used a cbfm. And I read a post where you mentioned horrible pain with your period. Ouch. I agree, I'm not a doctor, but it sounds like endo. Maybe you can have that crap lasered off?

Suki- good job on getting the sex in while sick. It's hard to do it, but you'd feel so bad to have missed a medicated cycle.

Has anyone heard from Milty or Natsby? I haven't seen either of them in awhile. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry if I've been an asshole, I'm sure you all understand.


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> Dmom-if you're pregnant, you can stay, but you have change that avatar.
> 
> That satanic looking dog is freaking me out!!

lol, i avoid his eyes!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Fine...I will get a new doxie, but I refuse to have a baby avator or anything TTC related...I will see what I can find.:haha:

So, there is your answer, K.:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Peacebaby, you can do an AMH as well. It's not specific to your CD, but since you are having your blood draw, you may as well just get it done. How about thyroid? Have you had that checked?


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby said:


> we have howling mad wind here and i have to go out now arghhh...


:rofl::rofl: sorry peacebaby, but that line has just tickled me :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is this avatar better?


----------



## peacebaby

Ready :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

wish i knew what to say just sending you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Fine...I will get a new doxie, but I refuse to have a baby avator or anything TTC related...I will see what I can find.:haha:
> 
> So, there is your answer, K.:haha:

:yipee:


I don't see why you can't stay. I can't speak for everyone, but you've been posting on here with your struggles with ltttc, it's only natural you'd want to stay on for a bit.

I personally don't like to see bfp announcements from random people. I would certaintly not appreciate someone that has been ttc for 10 months to pop in here and post her bfp or heaven forbid, give us advice, (in fact, I'd probably smack her through my computer screen). But, you've been ttc for years. 

I never would have known if something wasn't mentioned here. I refuse to look at the testing thread, or bfp announcements.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Is this avatar better?

Bit boring but it'll do :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Jax41 said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> we have howling mad wind here and i have to go out now arghhh...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: sorry peacebaby, but that line has just tickled me :haha::haha:Click to expand...

LOL Jax, sounds so funny i leave it like that!

Dmom, much better!


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is this avatar better?
> 
> Bit boring but it'll do :haha:Click to expand...

He's cute!


----------



## peacebaby

Ready they don't do AMH here on the NHs but i'm thinking of getting it done privately. Will it tell me more about the quality of eggs or just ovarian reserve? I'm panicked about both these issues.

Thyroid was done but having it re-checked in Feb because it was slightly higher than 2.55 so hoping to bring it down to just under 2.0.


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is this avatar better?
> 
> Bit boring but it'll do :haha:Click to expand...

A bit boring ,I just fell asleep :sleep::winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

I thought the possessed doxie was cute, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc never did AMH, as he was satisfied with my FSH...I read so much that says the AMH test is inconclusive, but IDK if there is any truth to that.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I thought the possessed doxie was cute, lol

Me too ,I loved it ,:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I thought the possessed doxie was cute, lol
> 
> Me too ,I loved it ,:thumbup:Click to expand...

You're kidding, it was mad! Either that or it looked like it had something shoved up it's .......:haha:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Ready they don't do AMH here on the NHs but i'm thinking of getting it done privately. Will it tell me more about the quality of eggs or just ovarian reserve? I'm panicked about both these issues.
> 
> Thyroid was done but having it re-checked in Feb because it was slightly higher than 2.55 so hoping to bring it down to just under 2.0.

You could always just wait and see how the FSH comes back. 

I've heard that AMH seems to be a better indicator of ovarian reserve than FSH.

I don't think anything can tell you quality of eggs.


----------



## dachsundmom

As far as I know, the only way to actually test egg quality is to retrieve them and re-implant..so basically, IVF.:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jen-I have never used a cbfm. And I read a post where you mentioned horrible pain with your period. Ouch. I agree, I'm not a doctor, but it sounds like endo. Maybe you can have that crap lasered off?
> 
> Suki- good job on getting the sex in while sick. It's hard to do it, but you'd feel so bad to have missed a medicated cycle.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Milty or Natsby? I haven't seen either of them in awhile.
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Sorry if I've been an asshole, I'm sure you all understand.

You are not being an asshole!!! You are stressed, bummed etc, for good reason. Like me, you probably see people at your job all the time having babies that shouldn't. If that didn't get to you at some point I might suspect you are a robot! And personally, I think when we are young it is sooo drilled into your head (as it probably should be) not to get pregnant, that when the time is right and you can't it's like WTF?!?! 
I especially get miserable when AF comes because not only is it another bfn, but I know it will affect my plans-sometimes I can't get out of bed from pain. Double whammy! Everyone on this board (and especially this thread 35+ and ltttc) has shit to be pissed off about, that's why you don't need to worry about being an asshole here-if we are not feeling the exact same way, guaranteed we have at some point!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Good idea Ready, thanks!

Dmom the new avatar is of your furbaby right? Much cuter !

Jen & Ready I seriously don't know your guys manage working surrounded by people having babies, being reminded of it all the time must be so damn tough :nope:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> My doc never did AMH, as he was satisfied with my FSH...I read so much that says the AMH test is inconclusive, but IDK if there is any truth to that.

AMH is inconclusive I think because when FS did mine he said it won't be a "true" number, he said it would only be a guide and that it can change:thumbup: My AMH was 6.7 in Dec which he said if he took it now it would be likely a 8-9 with amount of antrafollicles I had at the scan :thumbup: FSH can change as well so he only checks AMH and uses it as a guide:shrug: Ask me in a month and I'll have forgotten all this:haha::haha::haha: Its only because we discussed it a few days ago in his office.

Suki- Take DHEA all cycle:thumbup: and start it now the quicker its in your system the quicker it works :) 

Despie-:hugs: I hope you get results with Progesterone pessaries this time:thumbup

Peace-AMH is for ovarian reserve...it gives the doctor a guide in how to treat you, my first FS didn't do it so I got treated like I had great reserves and it was an effin disaster so my new FS did the test and made the protocol to suit so we'll see 

Jax- morning :) Hope all is well and Dmom avatar is a bit boring I like the possesed dog :)

Ready- Hi..you haven't been on for a bit so nice to see you on here again and hopefully AF is gone for you :)

Jen- Hope all is well :)


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> As far as I know, the only way to actually test egg quality is to retrieve them and re-implant..so basically, IVF.:flower:

True Dmom and FS said even this changes IVF cycle to IVF cycle


----------



## readyformore

Has anyone ever tried TCOYF charts?

I was just trying out their site. I really liked the charts. 

I originally charted (10 years ago) on paper charts using the book. 
Now, using FF, I disagree ALL THE TIME with their info. I can't even figure out how they get their coverline. It does not reflect TCOYF at all, and as far as I'm concerned TCOYF is the charting bible.

I didn't even think to look and see if their was a website for TCOYF until I saw someone mention it. 

FF pisses me off too much. I think I will stick with the new charts. Or, maybe I'll do both for a little bit.

I would copy it to show if to you guys, but I can't seem to find the option.......
It's not as high tect as FF, but it seems more realistic to me.


----------



## AnnaLaura

readyformore said:


> Has anyone ever tried TCOYF charts?
> 
> I was just trying out their site. I really liked the charts.
> 
> I originally charted (10 years ago) on paper charts using the book.
> Now, using FF, I disagree ALL THE TIME with their info. I can't even figure out how they get their coverline. It does not reflect TCOYF at all, and as far as I'm concerned TCOYF is the charting bible.
> 
> I didn't even think to look and see if their was a website for TCOYF until I saw someone mention it.
> 
> FF pisses me off too much. I think I will stick with the new charts. Or, maybe I'll do both for a little bit.
> 
> I would copy it to show if to you guys, but I can't seem to find the option.......
> It's not as high tect as FF, but it seems more realistic to me.


I looked at it when I was starting to chart. I also keep a chart on Fertility Flower to compare, to see if one says something different from the other. So far they haven't disagreed. If you couldn't tell by the name, it's a lot "cuter" than Fertility Friend. :haha: I don't like it as much, as there's no room to put in medications or anything, but there are options to check like "achieved balance between work and play". Now, that's nice, but it isn't going to help tell me what is happening with my hormones.


----------



## dachsundmom

I use FF and TCOFY; the only thing I don't like about TCOYF, is if you used OPKs, it will call your OV for the day after your positive, irregardless of your temps and it only charts to the 1/10 degree.

Now, I know Toni Weschler swears by this, but it drives me nuts bc I live to see more of a variation in the chart. If you have the energy, run both for one cycle and see which you like better.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
In the car on my way to the seaside for a weekend with hubby. 
Just wanted to wish u all a great weekend I'll be back sun night
Take care lovely ladies
Xxxxxxx.


----------



## Jax41

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> In the car on my way to the seaside for a weekend with hubby.
> Just wanted to wish u all a great weekend I'll be back sun night
> Take care lovely ladies
> Xxxxxxx.

Suki! I'll be thinking about you, hope you don't have to have 'the chat' but if the time's right and you do I hope it goes well!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

AnnaLaura said:


> there are options to check like "achieved balance between work and play".

Huh? *scratches head*

Not really sure how that is going to help you get pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Have a good weekend Suki.

This weekend, I'll be at work..for the 4th weekend in a row. :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Ready, that's not good :nope: all work and no play..... Are you a bit happier than you were yesterday? Did AF show her ugly fat b*tch face in the end? :flower:x


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> Ready, that's not good :nope: all work and no play..... Are you a bit happier than you were yesterday? Did AF show her ugly fat b*tch face in the end? :flower:x

Well, I can't say all work. I worked last Sunday and this weekend, but I've been off all week. The holidays have done a number on my work schedule. :wacko:

Thanks, I am feeling better. Huge temp drop today with lots of cramps. Today should be the day. If she doesn't show until tomorrow, that would be a single stroke of luck. I have to go for a scan between cd1-3 from 7-8 in the morning. I work this weekend and my shift starts at 7am. I can't show up late, or call in sick. So.........:shrug:. Tomorrow would just be perfect because I could then have my scan on Monday!

Yesterday, I ended up exercising and showering. Then I met my DH to take all of the kids skiing. It really cheered me up. 

It's just this whole ltttc business is so fucking depressing. :cry: :growlmad:
I have felt depressed 3 times in my life. While ltttc #1, after the birth of my second son when I was overwhelmed and DH and I weren't getting along, (my baby was needy, DH worked 45 hours a week while attending college at night 3 days a week, and we decided to move into a house that needed lots of work-like exposed drywall and cement floors. Having 3 kids is a breeze compared to this) and again with ltttc #4. Thank god it's not an overwhelming depressing feeling everyday-only a few days a month. 

How are you Jax? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> In the car on my way to the seaside for a weekend with hubby.
> Just wanted to wish u all a great weekend I'll be back sun night
> Take care lovely ladies
> Xxxxxxx.

Awk sounds lovely babes ,I will miss you ,have a fab time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

thanks for the AMH info!

Suki, have a great weekend away :flower:

Ready, that you have come through all of that and your perseverance now shows how incredibly strong you are. Glad you enjoyed the skiing and hope it works out so you get to do scan on a non-working day :hugs:

Despie, Dmom, Jax, Jen, Crystal,N.S, Nats, AL hope you're all good:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Has anyone ever tried TCOYF charts?
> 
> I was just trying out their site. I really liked the charts.
> 
> I originally charted (10 years ago) on paper charts using the book.
> Now, using FF, I disagree ALL THE TIME with their info. I can't even figure out how they get their coverline. It does not reflect TCOYF at all, and as far as I'm concerned TCOYF is the charting bible.
> 
> I didn't even think to look and see if their was a website for TCOYF until I saw someone mention it.
> 
> FF pisses me off too much. I think I will stick with the new charts. Or, maybe I'll do both for a little bit.
> 
> I would copy it to show if to you guys, but I can't seem to find the option.......
> It's not as high tect as FF, but it seems more realistic to me.

Tried it but it's not too user friendly for me, I do my temping on my phone:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried TCOYF charts?
> 
> I was just trying out their site. I really liked the charts.
> 
> I originally charted (10 years ago) on paper charts using the book.
> Now, using FF, I disagree ALL THE TIME with their info. I can't even figure out how they get their coverline. It does not reflect TCOYF at all, and as far as I'm concerned TCOYF is the charting bible.
> 
> I didn't even think to look and see if their was a website for TCOYF until I saw someone mention it.
> 
> FF pisses me off too much. I think I will stick with the new charts. Or, maybe I'll do both for a little bit.
> 
> I would copy it to show if to you guys, but I can't seem to find the option.......
> It's not as high tect as FF, but it seems more realistic to me.
> 
> Tried it but it's not too user friendly for me, I do my temping on my phone:shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah, it doesn't seem as 'up-to-date' as ff, but it just seems more realistic to me. Maybe it's just because I started off with tcoyf and that's what I am used too? Not sure. All I know is that I have continued to disagree with ff about my ov date and my coverline since I have started using it.


----------



## AnnaLaura

readyformore said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> there are options to check like "achieved balance between work and play".
> 
> Huh? *scratches head*
> 
> Not really sure how that is going to help you get pregnant. :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, exactly! :haha: It tries to promote kind of a holistic approach, I guess.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies,well I got my crosshairs today and started my cyclogest pessaries ,am worried shitless and I don't really know why but let's see how it goes .have also stopped the f,a until af arrives or a bfp ,but am continuing with the she oak ,does that sound ok ,will the she oak do me any harm if I am pregnant?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Pb suki Anna jax b Jen crystal Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies,well I got my crosshairs today and started my cyclogest pessaries ,am worried shitless and I don't really know why but let's see how it goes .have also stopped the f,a until af arrives or a bfp ,but am continuing with the she oak ,does that sound ok ,will the she oak do me any harm if I am pregnant?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Pb suki Anna jax b Jen crystal Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck!! I am still looking for the she oak, I visited one place and hope to go to another this weekend-did you order yours online?? From what I read it is fine to use during pregnancy, but if you are worried then maybe check with the place you got it from, or a naturopath if you have one:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,well I got my crosshairs today and started my cyclogest pessaries ,am worried shitless and I don't really know why but let's see how it goes .have also stopped the f,a until af arrives or a bfp ,but am continuing with the she oak ,does that sound ok ,will the she oak do me any harm if I am pregnant?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Pb suki Anna jax b Jen crystal Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good luck!! I am still looking for the she oak, I visited one place and hope to go to another this weekend-did you order yours online?? From what I read it is fine to use during pregnancy, but if you are worried then maybe check with the place you got it from, or a naturopath if you have one:hugs:Click to expand...

I got mine from baldwins online ,it was pretty expensive but really worth it .:thumbup::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Ready, that's not good :nope: all work and no play..... Are you a bit happier than you were yesterday? Did AF show her ugly fat b*tch face in the end? :flower:x
> 
> Well, I can't say all work. I worked last Sunday and this weekend, but I've been off all week. The holidays have done a number on my work schedule. :wacko:
> 
> Thanks, I am feeling better. Huge temp drop today with lots of cramps. Today should be the day. If she doesn't show until tomorrow, that would be a single stroke of luck. I have to go for a scan between cd1-3 from 7-8 in the morning. I work this weekend and my shift starts at 7am. I can't show up late, or call in sick. So.........:shrug:. Tomorrow would just be perfect because I could then have my scan on Monday!
> 
> Yesterday, I ended up exercising and showering. Then I met my DH to take all of the kids skiing. It really cheered me up.
> 
> It's just this whole ltttc business is so fucking depressing. :cry: :growlmad:
> I have felt depressed 3 times in my life. While ltttc #1, after the birth of my second son when I was overwhelmed and DH and I weren't getting along, (my baby was needy, DH worked 45 hours a week while attending college at night 3 days a week, and we decided to move into a house that needed lots of work-like exposed drywall and cement floors. Having 3 kids is a breeze compared to this) and again with ltttc #4. Thank god it's not an overwhelming depressing feeling everyday-only a few days a month.
> 
> How are you Jax? :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Ready!

Yea but working weekends means you don't get time with your family and that's hard when everyone else is around......even though it's nice having time to yourself in the week, it's kinda not the same is it? Although having no kids I personally love my own company! Guess that's only child syndrome as well :blush:

I've not seen your ticker so not sure if AF has landed today or not but I hope she has so that you can start your scans :thumbup:

I kinda know what you mean about ltttc although in a different way. My DH has 3, we have none together and we've been 'at it' since Sept 10 now and I've not got one BFP in that time, now for me that's depressing!! I'm at the point where my Dr will refer me to an FS but only if my DH has an SA, now this the real thorn in my side, although his youngest is 14 and as we know things can change, I know he won't get tested and even if he did then I know financially we can't afford the assisted route so maybe I'm better off carrying on in ignorance hoping each month for a miracle, who knows :shrug:

ATM I'm due to O this week so here comes the stressful part of my cycle, chasing him round the house to DTD at the right time! :haha: The TWW is easy as I have become resigned to the fact that AF will be my best friend again.

Blimey, I'm a complete ray of sunshine aren't I??!! Really life isn't that bad but I just wanna baby and to be a Mum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like you say, at least it's not depressing every day and only for a few days each month and we know that we're here together for each other all the time :hugs::hugs:

Take care, don't work too hard :hugs: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax wot day are u due to o ?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thursday, 12th - it's an even number!!!!!:thumbup: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Ready, that's not good :nope: all work and no play..... Are you a bit happier than you were yesterday? Did AF show her ugly fat b*tch face in the end? :flower:x
> 
> Well, I can't say all work. I worked last Sunday and this weekend, but I've been off all week. The holidays have done a number on my work schedule. :wacko:
> 
> Thanks, I am feeling better. Huge temp drop today with lots of cramps. Today should be the day. If she doesn't show until tomorrow, that would be a single stroke of luck. I have to go for a scan between cd1-3 from 7-8 in the morning. I work this weekend and my shift starts at 7am. I can't show up late, or call in sick. So.........:shrug:. Tomorrow would just be perfect because I could then have my scan on Monday!
> 
> Yesterday, I ended up exercising and showering. Then I met my DH to take all of the kids skiing. It really cheered me up.
> 
> It's just this whole ltttc business is so fucking depressing. :cry: :growlmad:
> I have felt depressed 3 times in my life. While ltttc #1, after the birth of my second son when I was overwhelmed and DH and I weren't getting along, (my baby was needy, DH worked 45 hours a week while attending college at night 3 days a week, and we decided to move into a house that needed lots of work-like exposed drywall and cement floors. Having 3 kids is a breeze compared to this) and again with ltttc #4. Thank god it's not an overwhelming depressing feeling everyday-only a few days a month.
> 
> How are you Jax? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ready!
> 
> Yea but working weekends means you don't get time with your family and that's hard when everyone else is around......even though it's nice having time to yourself in the week, it's kinda not the same is it? Although having no kids I personally love my own company! Guess that's only child syndrome as well :blush:
> 
> I've not seen your ticker so not sure if AF has landed today or not but I hope she has so that you can start your scans :thumbup:
> 
> I kinda know what you mean about ltttc although in a different way. My DH has 3, we have none together and we've been 'at it' since Sept 10 now and I've not got one BFP in that time, now for me that's depressing!! I'm at the point where my Dr will refer me to an FS but only if my DH has an SA, now this the real thorn in my side, although his youngest is 14 and as we know things can change, I know he won't get tested and even if he did then I know financially we can't afford the assisted route so maybe I'm better off carrying on in ignorance hoping each month for a miracle, who knows :shrug:
> 
> ATM I'm due to O this week so here comes the stressful part of my cycle, chasing him round the house to DTD at the right time! :haha: The TWW is easy as I have become resigned to the fact that AF will be my best friend again.
> 
> Blimey, I'm a complete ray of sunshine aren't I??!! Really life isn't that bad but I just wanna baby and to be a Mum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like you say, at least it's not depressing every day and only for a few days each month and we know that we're here together for each other all the time :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Take care, don't work too hard :hugs: xXxClick to expand...


I'm in your position but reversed-I have 1 but my husband has never had a child. I feel like if I can't give him that then I'm making him miss out on something he always wanted. His SA is fine so I'm convinced there is a problem with me. He says he is ok either way but I'm not!!
I also probably won't pursue too much as far as assisted goes-we tentatively agreed to go as far as IUI. Why won't DH get tested, if you don't mind me asking?
On a positive note there seems to be lots of bfp action so far in 2012, I'm sure ours is just around the corner:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Thursday, 12th - it's an even number!!!!!:thumbup: :happydance::happydance:

Also I am only 2 days ahead of you cd wise (although who knows with my second month of vitex?? Last month I was 2 days behind so we might match up. Is it weird to say ill be thinking about ya when I bd?:haha: )


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Thursday, 12th - it's an even number!!!!!:thumbup: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Also I am only 2 days ahead of you cd wise (although who knows with my second month of vitex?? Last month I was 2 days behind so we might match up. Is it weird to say ill be thinking about ya when I bd?:haha: )Click to expand...

Very :wacko::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Thursday, 12th - it's an even number!!!!!:thumbup: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Also I am only 2 days ahead of you cd wise (although who knows with my second month of vitex?? Last month I was 2 days behind so we might match up. Is it weird to say ill be thinking about ya when I bd?:haha: )Click to expand...
> 
> Very :wacko::haha:Click to expand...

Jen, I'll be thinking of you too and Butterfly, she's due to O then as well!!!


----------



## Desperado167

O Christ , a threesome :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Jennifer01 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Ready, that's not good :nope: all work and no play..... Are you a bit happier than you were yesterday? Did AF show her ugly fat b*tch face in the end? :flower:x
> 
> Well, I can't say all work. I worked last Sunday and this weekend, but I've been off all week. The holidays have done a number on my work schedule. :wacko:
> 
> Thanks, I am feeling better. Huge temp drop today with lots of cramps. Today should be the day. If she doesn't show until tomorrow, that would be a single stroke of luck. I have to go for a scan between cd1-3 from 7-8 in the morning. I work this weekend and my shift starts at 7am. I can't show up late, or call in sick. So.........:shrug:. Tomorrow would just be perfect because I could then have my scan on Monday!
> 
> Yesterday, I ended up exercising and showering. Then I met my DH to take all of the kids skiing. It really cheered me up.
> 
> It's just this whole ltttc business is so fucking depressing. :cry: :growlmad:
> I have felt depressed 3 times in my life. While ltttc #1, after the birth of my second son when I was overwhelmed and DH and I weren't getting along, (my baby was needy, DH worked 45 hours a week while attending college at night 3 days a week, and we decided to move into a house that needed lots of work-like exposed drywall and cement floors. Having 3 kids is a breeze compared to this) and again with ltttc #4. Thank god it's not an overwhelming depressing feeling everyday-only a few days a month.
> 
> How are you Jax? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ready!
> 
> Yea but working weekends means you don't get time with your family and that's hard when everyone else is around......even though it's nice having time to yourself in the week, it's kinda not the same is it? Although having no kids I personally love my own company! Guess that's only child syndrome as well :blush:
> 
> I've not seen your ticker so not sure if AF has landed today or not but I hope she has so that you can start your scans :thumbup:
> 
> I kinda know what you mean about ltttc although in a different way. My DH has 3, we have none together and we've been 'at it' since Sept 10 now and I've not got one BFP in that time, now for me that's depressing!! I'm at the point where my Dr will refer me to an FS but only if my DH has an SA, now this the real thorn in my side, although his youngest is 14 and as we know things can change, I know he won't get tested and even if he did then I know financially we can't afford the assisted route so maybe I'm better off carrying on in ignorance hoping each month for a miracle, who knows :shrug:
> 
> ATM I'm due to O this week so here comes the stressful part of my cycle, chasing him round the house to DTD at the right time! :haha: The TWW is easy as I have become resigned to the fact that AF will be my best friend again.
> 
> Blimey, I'm a complete ray of sunshine aren't I??!! Really life isn't that bad but I just wanna baby and to be a Mum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like you say, at least it's not depressing every day and only for a few days each month and we know that we're here together for each other all the time :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Take care, don't work too hard :hugs: xXxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in your position but reversed-I have 1 but my husband has never had a child. I feel like if I can't give him that then I'm making him miss out on something he always wanted. His SA is fine so I'm convinced there is a problem with me. He says he is ok either way but I'm not!!
> I also probably won't pursue too much as far as assisted goes-we tentatively agreed to go as far as IUI. Why won't DH get tested, if you don't mind me asking?
> On a positive note there seems to be lots of bfp action so far in 2012, I'm sure ours is just around the corner:hugs:Click to expand...

Jen, I had a girlfriend who was in the same position as you and felt exactly the same. I know my DH feels very guilty that he's made me wait so long (esp now he is a Granddaddy too - ouch that one hurt....) if it happens naturally he will be fine but apart from the fact we can't afford IVF I know he's not into the medical stuff and he will prob say why have I got to get tested as I've already got 3....and of course he is not as desperate as me to have more, which I think is a big factor. But it would just make my life to share this experience with him, just the once, and he will be such a lovely daddy again :flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> O Christ , a threesome :haha:

:rofl:

Jax if my baby ends up looking like you we are BOTH in trouble


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Ready, that's not good :nope: all work and no play..... Are you a bit happier than you were yesterday? Did AF show her ugly fat b*tch face in the end? :flower:x
> 
> Well, I can't say all work. I worked last Sunday and this weekend, but I've been off all week. The holidays have done a number on my work schedule. :wacko:
> 
> Thanks, I am feeling better. Huge temp drop today with lots of cramps. Today should be the day. If she doesn't show until tomorrow, that would be a single stroke of luck. I have to go for a scan between cd1-3 from 7-8 in the morning. I work this weekend and my shift starts at 7am. I can't show up late, or call in sick. So.........:shrug:. Tomorrow would just be perfect because I could then have my scan on Monday!
> 
> Yesterday, I ended up exercising and showering. Then I met my DH to take all of the kids skiing. It really cheered me up.
> 
> It's just this whole ltttc business is so fucking depressing. :cry: :growlmad:
> I have felt depressed 3 times in my life. While ltttc #1, after the birth of my second son when I was overwhelmed and DH and I weren't getting along, (my baby was needy, DH worked 45 hours a week while attending college at night 3 days a week, and we decided to move into a house that needed lots of work-like exposed drywall and cement floors. Having 3 kids is a breeze compared to this) and again with ltttc #4. Thank god it's not an overwhelming depressing feeling everyday-only a few days a month.
> 
> How are you Jax? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ready!
> 
> Yea but working weekends means you don't get time with your family and that's hard when everyone else is around......even though it's nice having time to yourself in the week, it's kinda not the same is it? Although having no kids I personally love my own company! Guess that's only child syndrome as well :blush:
> 
> I've not seen your ticker so not sure if AF has landed today or not but I hope she has so that you can start your scans :thumbup:
> 
> I kinda know what you mean about ltttc although in a different way. My DH has 3, we have none together and we've been 'at it' since Sept 10 now and I've not got one BFP in that time, now for me that's depressing!! I'm at the point where my Dr will refer me to an FS but only if my DH has an SA, now this the real thorn in my side, although his youngest is 14 and as we know things can change, I know he won't get tested and even if he did then I know financially we can't afford the assisted route so maybe I'm better off carrying on in ignorance hoping each month for a miracle, who knows :shrug:
> 
> ATM I'm due to O this week so here comes the stressful part of my cycle, chasing him round the house to DTD at the right time! :haha: The TWW is easy as I have become resigned to the fact that AF will be my best friend again.
> 
> Blimey, I'm a complete ray of sunshine aren't I??!! Really life isn't that bad but I just wanna baby and to be a Mum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like you say, at least it's not depressing every day and only for a few days each month and we know that we're here together for each other all the time :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Take care, don't work too hard :hugs: xXxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in your position but reversed-I have 1 but my husband has never had a child. I feel like if I can't give him that then I'm making him miss out on something he always wanted. His SA is fine so I'm convinced there is a problem with me. He says he is ok either way but I'm not!!
> I also probably won't pursue too much as far as assisted goes-we tentatively agreed to go as far as IUI. Why won't DH get tested, if you don't mind me asking?
> On a positive note there seems to be lots of bfp action so far in 2012, I'm sure ours is just around the corner:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Jen, I had a girlfriend who was in the same position as you and felt exactly the same. I know my DH feels very guilty that he's made me wait so long (esp now he is a Granddaddy too - ouch that one hurt....) if it happens naturally he will be fine but apart from the fact we can't afford IVF I know he's not into the medical stuff and he will prob say why have I got to get tested as I've already got 3....and of course he is not as desperate as me to have more, which I think is a big factor. But it would just make my life to share this experience with him, just the once, and he will be such a lovely daddy again :flower:Click to expand...


We can't afford it either, but besides that I'm not sure I could handle it:shrug:
I guess it better happen naturally:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> O Christ , a threesome :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O Christ , a threesome :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Jax if my baby ends up looking like you we are BOTH in troubleClick to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Jen, tbh I'm not sure IVF is for me either, LL assures me that the needles are okay but the thought just scares the pants off me.....

Hey, I'm not giving up yet and neither are you, O buddies!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O Christ , a threesome :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Jax if my baby ends up looking like you we are BOTH in troubleClick to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

None of us are giving up ,we are all in this shitty game together ladies,we can and will do it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

It's interesting to read the very different yet similar situations each of us face. We have no children and there are no grandchildren in both our families. Motherhood was something I was brought up to cherish, almost as the completion of womanhood, the women in my family make babies in abundance so not only has it been a lifelong dream for me but it was also something I took for granted. Assisted conception it is not an option for us as DH also isn't into medical science besides which it can't really help us, while it may speed up getting a bfp the real issue is my body doesn't hold on to the pregnancies so it would be just another shot in the dark and too expensive! Yesterday the possibility of remaining childless and not giving Dh the chance at fatherhood hit me smack in face as I sat for 2 hrs in the hospital waiting area to do the bloodtests with pregnant mums arranging their 12 wk scans, newborns and watching the nurses hand out "mum to be" bags. Had a meltdown right there, very embarassing! But as you say, Ready, luckily the bad days don't last all month and this "shitty game" rolls on and Despie you said it, no giving up!

sorry for being a downer..I'm a rollercoaster, positive vibes back soon on the up run..for now we're waiting on JIAC results due this week :coffee:

Jen, haven't heard back from the Aus bush remedy place about the she oak but it is available online.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls...sorry I've been MIA but DH is still on holiday until tomorrow and we've been busy with stuff:) 
It took us or me I should say a long time to agree to do IVF, I had to take Clomid to get pregnant with DD and DS and I don't know but for some reason my fertility just went to shit after DS..tbh I'm at the end of my rope with TTC and that's why I agreed..DS will be 14 in a few weeks and since him I've not had another BFP...so about 15 years we've been trying. I never felt we were a complete family and at 37 with diminishing ovarian reserve I figured we need to get serious and do something....this will either be a short journey and we'll be lucky enough for IVF attempt #3 to finally work or back on the TTC train for awhile longer, either way I'm so glad you ladies are here:) I know we're all due a BFP very soon:)


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> It's interesting to read the very different yet similar situations each of us face. We have no children and there are no grandchildren in both our families. Motherhood was something I was brought up to cherish, almost as the completion of womanhood, the women in my family make babies in abundance so not only has it been a lifelong dream for me but it was also something I took for granted. Assisted conception it is not an option for us as DH also isn't into medical science besides which it can't really help us, while it may speed up getting a bfp the real issue is my body doesn't hold on to the pregnancies so it would be just another shot in the dark and too expensive! Yesterday the possibility of remaining childless and not giving Dh the chance at fatherhood hit me smack in face as I sat for 2 hrs in the hospital waiting area to do the bloodtests with pregnant mums arranging their 12 wk scans, newborns and watching the nurses hand out "mum to be" bags. Had a meltdown right there, very embarassing! But as you say, Ready, luckily the bad days don't last all month and this "shitty game" rolls on and Despie you said it, no giving up!
> 
> sorry for being a downer..I'm a rollercoaster, positive vibes back soon on the up run..for now we're waiting on JIAC results due this week :coffee:
> 
> Jen, haven't heard back from the Aus bush remedy place about the she oak but it is available online.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Don't be embarrassed we all have our breakdowns from time to time!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls...sorry I've been MIA but DH is still on holiday until tomorrow and we've been busy with stuff:)
> It took us or me I should say a long time to agree to do IVF, I had to take Clomid to get pregnant with DD and DS and I don't know but for some reason my fertility just went to shit after DS..tbh I'm at the end of my rope with TTC and that's why I agreed..DS will be 14 in a few weeks and since him I've not had another BFP...so about 15 years we've been trying. I never felt we were a complete family and at 37 with diminishing ovarian reserve I figured we need to get serious and do something....this will either be a short journey and we'll be lucky enough for IVF attempt #3 to finally work or back on the TTC train for awhile longer, either way I'm so glad you ladies are here:) I know we're all due a BFP very soon:)

My kiddo is 17 and it was my one and only bfp-mind you I haven't been trying that whole time, between ntnp and actual ttc we are around 5 years at this point. I say now that we can't afford / aren't interested in ivf, but part of that for me is I think I still think that I need to be looked at for endo, I also haven't had my tubes checked, etc. I could easily change my tune depending on how all that testing goes!
You've got a new protocol Crystal, and like you said dhea is working, so I think you are on your way:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Ready, that's not good :nope: all work and no play..... Are you a bit happier than you were yesterday? Did AF show her ugly fat b*tch face in the end? :flower:x
> 
> Well, I can't say all work. I worked last Sunday and this weekend, but I've been off all week. The holidays have done a number on my work schedule. :wacko:
> 
> Thanks, I am feeling better. Huge temp drop today with lots of cramps. Today should be the day. If she doesn't show until tomorrow, that would be a single stroke of luck. I have to go for a scan between cd1-3 from 7-8 in the morning. I work this weekend and my shift starts at 7am. I can't show up late, or call in sick. So.........:shrug:. Tomorrow would just be perfect because I could then have my scan on Monday!
> 
> Yesterday, I ended up exercising and showering. Then I met my DH to take all of the kids skiing. It really cheered me up.
> 
> It's just this whole ltttc business is so fucking depressing. :cry: :growlmad:
> I have felt depressed 3 times in my life. While ltttc #1, after the birth of my second son when I was overwhelmed and DH and I weren't getting along, (my baby was needy, DH worked 45 hours a week while attending college at night 3 days a week, and we decided to move into a house that needed lots of work-like exposed drywall and cement floors. Having 3 kids is a breeze compared to this) and again with ltttc #4. Thank god it's not an overwhelming depressing feeling everyday-only a few days a month.
> 
> How are you Jax? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ready!
> 
> Yea but working weekends means you don't get time with your family and that's hard when everyone else is around......even though it's nice having time to yourself in the week, it's kinda not the same is it? Although having no kids I personally love my own company! Guess that's only child syndrome as well :blush:
> 
> I've not seen your ticker so not sure if AF has landed today or not but I hope she has so that you can start your scans :thumbup:
> 
> I kinda know what you mean about ltttc although in a different way. My DH has 3, we have none together and we've been 'at it' since Sept 10 now and I've not got one BFP in that time, now for me that's depressing!! I'm at the point where my Dr will refer me to an FS but only if my DH has an SA, now this the real thorn in my side, although his youngest is 14 and as we know things can change, I know he won't get tested and even if he did then I know financially we can't afford the assisted route so maybe I'm better off carrying on in ignorance hoping each month for a miracle, who knows :shrug:
> 
> ATM I'm due to O this week so here comes the stressful part of my cycle, chasing him round the house to DTD at the right time! :haha: The TWW is easy as I have become resigned to the fact that AF will be my best friend again.
> 
> Blimey, I'm a complete ray of sunshine aren't I??!! Really life isn't that bad but I just wanna baby and to be a Mum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like you say, at least it's not depressing every day and only for a few days each month and we know that we're here together for each other all the time :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Take care, don't work too hard :hugs: xXxClick to expand...

You really are a gem Jax! :hugs:

You're right about my work schedule. It's great to have off several days in a row, but it means that I work weekends and holidays. My DH struggles when I work on the weekeneds. He is a great husband and father, but I know that it isn't easy for him to do the single parent thing all weekend long. It's getting easier as the kids get older though. Last night, we went out to dinner and I mentioned how much easier it is now that our baby is 3. He completely agreed. He even told me that if our kids were born at the age of 3, he'd let me have 10! That earned him a big laugh from me and a "I love you."

About the referral and your DH not doing a SA....... yeah, maybe ignorance is bliss. I had my FSH and AMH done to provide reassurance. Neither were good, my plan backfired and I wish I hadn't done it. It just made me feel worse. If you know that there is zero chance of pursing alternative options, then is there really much point? Probably not. On a side note though, my RE actually dug up my husband's old SA from when we had IUI with our first. I even said, "It was 10 years ago. You still want to see it?!?" See didn't even bat an eye; just said yes and called for the chart. :shrug:

And another thing..........you totally deserve to be a mom. :flower: I wish I had a magic wand to wave for you. I'd make your husband agreeable, I'd make your eggs super sonic young and healthy...........:cloud9:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> It's interesting to read the very different yet similar situations each of us face. We have no children and there are no grandchildren in both our families. Motherhood was something I was brought up to cherish, almost as the completion of womanhood, the women in my family make babies in abundance so not only has it been a lifelong dream for me but it was also something I took for granted. Assisted conception it is not an option for us as DH also isn't into medical science besides which it can't really help us, while it may speed up getting a bfp the real issue is my body doesn't hold on to the pregnancies so it would be just another shot in the dark and too expensive! Yesterday the possibility of remaining childless and not giving Dh the chance at fatherhood hit me smack in face as I sat for 2 hrs in the hospital waiting area to do the bloodtests with pregnant mums arranging their 12 wk scans, newborns and watching the nurses hand out "mum to be" bags. Had a meltdown right there, very embarassing! But as you say, Ready, luckily the bad days don't last all month and this "shitty game" rolls on and Despie you said it, no giving up!
> 
> sorry for being a downer..I'm a rollercoaster, positive vibes back soon on the up run..for now we're waiting on JIAC results due this week :coffee:
> 
> Jen, haven't heard back from the Aus bush remedy place about the she oak but it is available online.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
You are totally entitled to the meltdown. The waiting room at that doctor's office makes us do strange things. For example: 

I was at my RE's office a few months ago. They share office space with ob/gyns. I find it completely ironic that they have literature advertising financial plans to afford IVF, on the same table that they offer literature on permanent sterilization. It actually made me chuckle loudy, which accidentally brought the attention of several other patients. I then explained to everyone how bizarre the situation was......you know.......IVF loan brochures next to tubal ligation information. I received a lot of blank stares. I think I heard crickets.:haha: Ok..........not everyone could appreciate the irony at the time. Sometimes, you just gotta laugh at how things work out, kwim. I was having a laugh day, maybe those other silent women were having a cry day. 

Anyway, I digress. Yes, it is interesting to hear how everyone's stories are so similar, yet so different. Like you peacebaby, motherhood is cherished in my family as well. My mother and her sisters were so fertile that I was cautioned as a teenager, not to pass my husband in the hallway because I would surely get pregnant easily. Imagine my surprise when I ttc at 23 and had to see an RE to get pregnant. :dohh: 

It also is interesting to hear the reference of giving a child to my spouse. My husband has never had a big drive, (or really any daddy-drive at all :blush:) to have a baby. Sure, he wanted kids, but he was NEVER ready to ttc when I was. I had to push him everytime. It has always been me. I have a drive to have babies just like I have a drive to drink water and eat food. It's just part of who I am. It always has been. 

Have a good cry hun. It might help. I actually found myself sobbing on a big pile of laundry a couple of days ago. :blush: No shame in that. :hugs:

I'd like to wave a magic wand for you too. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- if you get a scope to look for endo, they can check the tubes at the same time. :thumbup: I know you don't like medical stuff, but at least you'd be asleep for it and they could do 2 at once. 

Despie-I thought about you during Christmas time. I know that your Christmas last year was heartbreaking. I hope this year was a bit easier for you. :hugs:

Crystal- I'm really excited about your new doc and this next round that you are getting started on. 

I wish I had a magic wand to wave for all of us to get us all pregnant. I'll invent that right after I invite the magic pill that stops baby fever. :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jen- if you get a scope to look for endo, they can check the tubes at the same time. :thumbup: I know you don't like medical stuff, but at least you'd be asleep for it and they could do 2 at once.
> 
> Despie-I thought about you during Christmas time. I know that your Christmas last year was heartbreaking. I hope this year was a bit easier for you. :hugs:
> 
> Crystal- I'm really excited about your new doc and this next round that you are getting started on.
> 
> I wish I had a magic wand to wave for all of us to get us all pregnant. I'll invent that right after I invite the magic pill that stops baby fever. :haha:

This is exactly what I'm hoping for!! The part I worry most about is waking up to terrible news-but I don't even know what that means-is it not just as bad to hear that your infertility is unexplained?! Please understand I'm not trying to be disrespectful of anyone's diagnoses, I'm just trying to prepare for what I may hear. In some ways I hope I hear I have endo because it would make a lot of things make sense. If I had 2 blocked tubes I would get free ivf (but it's still a scary thought to me). But if I hear unexplained then maybe it's just a matter of time? I should just let it go until the time comes!


----------



## readyformore

Well.......*scratches chin*

I've been told that I've had unexplained infertility. It does suck. It makes me feel helpless. There is no supplement or lifestyle change or surgery that can fix something that isn't broken. 

About waking up after surgery with bad news. I've woken up after a lap to have a simple cyst removed and was told that I had just had an ovary and fallopian tube removed, (I was 29). Surprising news, but not the end of the world. 

You'll deal with whatever they tell you. If it's endo...they'll laser it. If it's blocked tubes, you can do IVF and we'll hold your hand through it. If everything is perfect, we'll all sit in a pile of laundry and cry together.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Well.......*scratches chin*
> 
> I've been told that I've had unexplained infertility. It does suck. It makes me feel helpless. There is no supplement or lifestyle change or surgery that can fix something that isn't broken.
> 
> About waking up after surgery with bad news. I've woken up after a lap to have a simple cyst removed and was told that I had just had an ovary and fallopian tube removed, (I was 29). Surprising news, but not the end of the world.
> 
> You'll deal with whatever they tell you. If it's endo...they'll laser it. If it's blocked tubes, you can do IVF and we'll hold your hand through it. If everything is perfect, we'll all sit in a pile of laundry and cry together.



Ahhhhh Ready:hugs: thank you for understanding and knowing the right thing to say! I feel like a dunce sometimes for letting things go this long, for being in denial, for being scared to hear the truth. I'm so thankful to have you, and all the other ladies here that have been kind when I feel so hopeless:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- Ready is right, you'll deal with whatever you're told...it's just something we women do well :) an unexplained diagnosis is a pain in the a$$ because they don't know what to treat ...I've low ovarian reserve but still unexplained as to why I haven't got pregnant since DS..I hope you get a reason because that means you can treat what it is and move on.

Ready- I honestly cannot imagine going to sleep and waking up to find out they took a tube and ovary...you always amaze me with how strong you are:) Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Jen- if you get a scope to look for endo, they can check the tubes at the same time. :thumbup: I know you don't like medical stuff, but at least you'd be asleep for it and they could do 2 at once.
> 
> Despie-I thought about you during Christmas time. I know that your Christmas last year was heartbreaking. I hope this year was a bit easier for you. :hugs:
> 
> Crystal- I'm really excited about your new doc and this next round that you are getting started on.
> 
> I wish I had a magic wand to wave for all of us to get us all pregnant. I'll invent that right after I invite the magic pill that stops baby fever. :haha:

Thank you ready :kiss:That was so sweet of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> It's interesting to read the very different yet similar situations each of us face. We have no children and there are no grandchildren in both our families. Motherhood was something I was brought up to cherish, almost as the completion of womanhood, the women in my family make babies in abundance so not only has it been a lifelong dream for me but it was also something I took for granted. Assisted conception it is not an option for us as DH also isn't into medical science besides which it can't really help us, while it may speed up getting a bfp the real issue is my body doesn't hold on to the pregnancies so it would be just another shot in the dark and too expensive! Yesterday the possibility of remaining childless and not giving Dh the chance at fatherhood hit me smack in face as I sat for 2 hrs in the hospital waiting area to do the bloodtests with pregnant mums arranging their 12 wk scans, newborns and watching the nurses hand out "mum to be" bags. Had a meltdown right there, very embarassing! But as you say, Ready, luckily the bad days don't last all month and this "shitty game" rolls on and Despie you said it, no giving up!
> 
> sorry for being a downer..I'm a rollercoaster, positive vibes back soon on the up run..for now we're waiting on JIAC results due this week :coffee:
> 
> Jen, haven't heard back from the Aus bush remedy place about the she oak but it is available online.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Awk babes,I wish i could hug u really tight,and please don't apologise that's wot we are all here for Sweetie :kiss::hugs::hugs:We just need to keep going .i promise it's all so so worth it in the end my love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.

:flower: I actually hadn't mentioned. I was waiting for cd1. In a small stroke of luck, that was the 7th. So, I'm guessing that IUI will be around the 20th or the 21st. 
At a quick glance, I am scheduled to work on the 20th, so that will cause a minor snag. Not sure what I'm going to do about it yet. It gets a little complicated with my work schedule. I can't complain though, since my insurance will cover several cycles of IUI. I don't think that I will have enough money left over after my IUI attempts to do IVF, but at least it's something.

I'll go for a baseline scan tomorrow, then a midcycle scan around the 17th or 18th. IUI will depend on how mature the follicle looks.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.
> 
> :flower: I actually hadn't mentioned. I was waiting for cd1. In a small stroke of luck, that was the 7th. So, I'm guessing that IUI will be around the 20th or the 21st.
> At a quick glance, I am scheduled to work on the 20th, so that will cause a minor snag. Not sure what I'm going to do about it yet. It gets a little complicated with my work schedule. I can't complain though, since my insurance will cover several cycles of IUI. I don't think that I will have enough money left over after my IUI attempts to do IVF, but at least it's something.
> 
> I'll go for a baseline scan tomorrow, then a midcycle scan around the 17th or 18th. IUI will depend on how mature the follicle looks.Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ready, go sick!!! So glad that at least AF could do the decent thing for a change and turn up on the right day! 

I've read, read and re-read your post to me (and the others) and thank you, you speak a lot of sense, it's really made me think about whether it's worth rocking the boat with my DH or not, he will either get the hump and not comply at all or magically say yes, who am I trying to kid!!! I know that if it happens naturally, he will be good to go, he just won't really buy (pardon the pun) into the medical stuff, so I guess you've helped me make my mind up.....but then I also have this little voice saying but what if it's something easy to fix and you're just wasting time.....bog off!!!!:growlmad: I know you said you wish you hadn't known, I think you're really brave as that's the part that scares me....

Ps. Your story of the leaflets on the table also really made me chuckle!!! Things like that would make me laugh too :haha:

Jen, I'm with you too :hugs: going on from my chat with Ready above hate to say this about how I feel but at this late stage in my game I'm a bit scared to have any research done in case they find that it's just not possible and am really thinking I'd much rather mother nature tell me this than a man in a white coat. Like you said, I'm not disrespecting anyone elses diagonosis or investigations but it's how I'm beginning to think I feel.... But this isn't about me, I'm writing to you and you have to do what feels right for you (and your DH) no-one else really matters and like Crystal and Ready have said, we'll be here for you whatever the outcome :hugs::hugs:

Peacebaby, I'm sorry you had such a tough day the other day, it's hard when it's shoved in your face like that, just know that we're all here for you at times like these :hugs: and I like the idea of crying into the laundry! I did it into my box of Xmas decs when I was putting them away last week! 

Big hugs everyone, thank you so much for being there for me :hugs: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thank you ladies for your support and empathy...i 'm so glad to have you all here:flower::flower: We had a day out in Cambridge yesterday, we spent time in the gardens of some of the colleges there, had a lovely lunch and feel more hopeful today.

All of you are truly amazing and I feel enriched sharing your experiences here.

Ready, your boundless strength through all that you have been through never fails to amaze me. I can't imagine waking up that news at age 29, I chuckled at your husbands idea of 3 yr olds as newborns - but it's true 3 does seem to be a magic age when they become more independent. When I did my montessori training I was fascinated by the development leaps the kids made at age 3, they want to do everything for themselves then. I'm so glad that AF came on the right day so that you can do the baseline scan tomorrow,will be thinking of you, hoping it goes well. If you need to do the IUI on the 20, is there any chance you could swap work days/shifts with a colleague? May this be your special IUI cycle :dust::dust:

Crystal, whenever I read articles that mention the positive effects of DHEA I think of you. Sounds like you have an exceptional doctor this time and that too makes a huge impact on success rates. We'll be going through it with you, keeping everything crossed for you, so excited for you :hugs:

Jax, I read your posts and thought I need to learn from you - you're so considerate of your OH. It is impressive that you're waiting for the right moment to talk to him, I'm never able to keep my mouth shut, I just say what I feel I need to with dh. I hope yours knows how fortunate he is to have you. Fx'ed you catch the eggy this week, happy BDing :thumbup:

Jen, I understand your fear, unexplained is pretty much like recurrent loss, dr's often just can't find a reason. Imagine how relieved you will feel to sort out the endo - and you have instinctively felt that it could be this. Seeing the new dr is such a positive step and I think you may feel greater ease with this doctor. I admire your proactiveness, you even got me seriously thinking about baking soda, lol!

Despie, how are you doing with the progesterone? Don't know about you but I found it less messy taking it at night just before going to bed. Excited for testing week with you :hugs::hugs: Happy roasting, sounds yummy!

Dmom, hope you're nesting and being taken care of :cloud9:

Suki, N.S,AL, Nats and anyone else I missed, hope you've enjoyed the weekend.

:hugs: xx


----------



## Desperado167

Peacebaby :hugs:Again I want to thank you just for being here ,u are a beautiful soul and I feel really lucky to be a tiny part of your journey ,:hugs:Believe it or not I feel great on the progesterone ,I wake up early and place it in position and then go back to sleep and that's it really ,I have had no side effects at all :thumbup:but I do miss the buzz I get off the fertilaid but Will restart it wen af appears ,am still taking the she oak too :thumbup:Plus my f,a and aspirin ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Peacebaby, glad you had a lovely day together yesterday, it really makes all the difference doesn't it :flower:

Thank you for your lovely words but I feel where chats with my DH are concerned I am my own worst enemy!!:growlmad: I wish I could be more like you and say it how it is, but bearing in mind that he's not as desperate as I am for a baby I have to pick my time to get the reaction I want, otherwise I know I will switch him right off and if I keep on and on and on he will see me as a nag. Deep down, he know's how desperate I am to be a Mum but he is very a much what will be will be... I feel the same as you and your DH in not having children, I guess when you've got them already some just feel differently :shrug: blimey, I'd love to be in that position to find out!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Peacebaby :hugs:Again I want to thank you just for being here ,u are a beautiful soul and I feel really lucky to be a tiny part of your journey ,:hugs:Believe it or not I feel great on the progesterone ,I wake up early and place it in position and then go back to sleep and that's it really ,I have had no side effects at all :thumbup:but I do miss the buzz I get off the fertilaid but Will restart it wen af appears ,am still taking the she oak too :thumbup:Plus my f,a and aspirin ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs: thanks Despie. That sounds like a better way to use the progesterone, I must remember that. AF has no chance with you, she's hiked off for 9 beautiful months!


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Peacebaby :hugs:Again I want to thank you just for being here ,u are a beautiful soul and I feel really lucky to be a tiny part of your journey ,:hugs:Believe it or not I feel great on the progesterone ,I wake up early and place it in position and then go back to sleep and that's it really ,I have had no side effects at all :thumbup:but I do miss the buzz I get off the fertilaid but Will restart it wen af appears ,am still taking the she oak too :thumbup:Plus my f,a and aspirin ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thanks Despie. That sounds like a better way to use the progesterone, I must remember that. AF has no chance with you, she's hiked off for 9 beautiful months!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

I would just like to say huge congrats to DMom and say please keep posting...

Hi to all

Lou


----------



## peacebaby

Jax41 said:


> Peacebaby, glad you had a lovely day together yesterday, it really makes all the difference doesn't it :flower:
> 
> Thank you for your lovely words but I feel where chats with my DH are concerned I am my own worst enemy!!:growlmad: I wish I could be more like you and say it how it is, but bearing in mind that he's not as desperate as I am for a baby I have to pick my time to get the reaction I want, otherwise I know I will switch him right off and if I keep on and on and on he will see me as a nag. Deep down, he know's how desperate I am to be a Mum but he is very a much what will be will be... I feel the same as you and your DH in not having children, I guess when you've got them already some just feel differently :shrug: blimey, I'd love to be in that position to find out!!!

thank you Jax, I do count my blessings having DH in my life and all the comforts we enjoy. 

I see what you mean about getting your OH at the right time. I think you're right to be strategic. It's always easier for men to say "what will be will be" but this is one issue he must understand is vital to your ultimate contentment and to give this your best shot you need his co-operation. I'm wondering if it would be an idea to invite him by text or email to meet you for coffee/dinner to a place where you could talk comfortably (not too noisy or busy) thus letting him know from the outset that what you need to speak about is important to you. This would give you a chance to put your cards on the table without feeling that you're imposing on his relaxation time at home. In whatever way you choose to do it, I'm sure you will speak from the heart and he will see that :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jax- You're very considerate with your DH, I have a terrible habit of just blurting things out:wacko:

Despie- I've never gotten as far as the progesterone cream but I know I've felt great on everything the FS uses to stim, I've often wondered if I felt great from what I was taking if my body is off kilter that much:shrug: I really hope progesterone cream is the key to getting you your sticky BFP:hugs:

Peace- your day out with your DH sounded lovely:flower: I almost never have positive PMA for myself but always do for other people...I am trying to have a good attitude this time around but if I'm being honest I've already got myself convinced nothing will work:wacko: TTC is a real head banger:thumbup:

Lou-Hi, hope all is well:flower:

Ready- Hi, love your new avatar:flower: is that your oldest or middle son? Boys are so cute and so cheeky aren't they:haha::haha:

Jen- hi hope all is well with you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal it's the suppositories I am using ,yuk, they are stronger I think but so far so good :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I dread the thought of using them lol...but totally worth it if there's a BFP, have you asked your doc anymore about being tested for immune issues? Despie if anyone has a sticky bean due to them it's you:hugs::hugs:I'd rather be unexplained any day of the week then go through what you have....very very strong lady:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> I dread the thought of using them lol...but totally worth it if there's a BFP, have you asked your doc anymore about being tested for immune issues? Despie if anyone has a sticky bean due to them it's you:hugs::hugs:I'd rather be unexplained any day of the week then go through what you have....very very strong lady:hugs:

I have r,a but it's not bad enough to get the steroids but my gynae has said if I am desperate he will give them to me but he's really not happy with them ,and thanks babes ,appreciate it,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I'd rather be unexplained any day of the week then go through what you have....very very strong lady:hugs:

Crystal, I agree with you completely. :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.
> 
> :flower: I actually hadn't mentioned. I was waiting for cd1. In a small stroke of luck, that was the 7th. So, I'm guessing that IUI will be around the 20th or the 21st.
> At a quick glance, I am scheduled to work on the 20th, so that will cause a minor snag. Not sure what I'm going to do about it yet. It gets a little complicated with my work schedule. I can't complain though, since my insurance will cover several cycles of IUI. I don't think that I will have enough money left over after my IUI attempts to do IVF, but at least it's something.
> 
> I'll go for a baseline scan tomorrow, then a midcycle scan around the 17th or 18th. IUI will depend on how mature the follicle looks.Click to expand...

So exciting! Call in sick...unless of course your work and fertility place are connected which could be a problem...


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.
> 
> :flower: I actually hadn't mentioned. I was waiting for cd1. In a small stroke of luck, that was the 7th. So, I'm guessing that IUI will be around the 20th or the 21st.
> At a quick glance, I am scheduled to work on the 20th, so that will cause a minor snag. Not sure what I'm going to do about it yet. It gets a little complicated with my work schedule. I can't complain though, since my insurance will cover several cycles of IUI. I don't think that I will have enough money left over after my IUI attempts to do IVF, but at least it's something.
> 
> I'll go for a baseline scan tomorrow, then a midcycle scan around the 17th or 18th. IUI will depend on how mature the follicle looks.Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting! Call in sick...unless of course your work and fertility place are connected which could be a problem...Click to expand...

Nope, not connected, but the problem is that I get exactly 2 sick days for the entire year, (no I am not exaggerating). The only time that you are excused without a penalty is if you have documentation of strep throat, pink eye, or +flu. Which means that when I have a fever of 102.5, and I feel like shit; I go to work and take care of newborns. :wacko:

I have to save my sick days for if my sitter is ill and can't care of my kids, or if my kids are sick and need to go to the doctor. But, that's like most other mothers, it's not exclusive to my profession. Mom's don't ever get sick days. You know that as well. :winkwink:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Ready, go sick!!! So glad that at least AF could do the decent thing for a change and turn up on the right day!
> 
> I've read, read and re-read your post to me (and the others) and thank you, you speak a lot of sense, it's really made me think about whether it's worth rocking the boat with my DH or not, he will either get the hump and not comply at all or magically say yes, who am I trying to kid!!! I know that if it happens naturally, he will be good to go, he just won't really buy (pardon the pun) into the medical stuff, so I guess you've helped me make my mind up.....but then I also have this little voice saying but what if it's something easy to fix and you're just wasting time.....bog off!!!!:growlmad: I know you said you wish you hadn't known, I think you're really brave as that's the part that scares me....
> 
> Ps. Your story of the leaflets on the table also really made me chuckle!!! Things like that would make me laugh too :haha:
> 
> Jen, I'm with you too :hugs: going on from my chat with Ready above hate to say this about how I feel but at this late stage in my game I'm a bit scared to have any research done in case they find that it's just not possible and am really thinking I'd much rather mother nature tell me this than a man in a white coat. Like you said, I'm not disrespecting anyone elses diagonosis or investigations but it's how I'm beginning to think I feel.... But this isn't about me, I'm writing to you and you have to do what feels right for you (and your DH) no-one else really matters and like Crystal and Ready have said, we'll be here for you whatever the outcome :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Peacebaby, I'm sorry you had such a tough day the other day, it's hard when it's shoved in your face like that, just know that we're all here for you at times like these :hugs: and I like the idea of crying into the laundry! I did it into my box of Xmas decs when I was putting them away last week!
> 
> Big hugs everyone, thank you so much for being there for me :hugs: xXx

You are not alone, it's a lot to think about, I am here if you need to talk:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.
> 
> :flower: I actually hadn't mentioned. I was waiting for cd1. In a small stroke of luck, that was the 7th. So, I'm guessing that IUI will be around the 20th or the 21st.
> At a quick glance, I am scheduled to work on the 20th, so that will cause a minor snag. Not sure what I'm going to do about it yet. It gets a little complicated with my work schedule. I can't complain though, since my insurance will cover several cycles of IUI. I don't think that I will have enough money left over after my IUI attempts to do IVF, but at least it's something.
> 
> I'll go for a baseline scan tomorrow, then a midcycle scan around the 17th or 18th. IUI will depend on how mature the follicle looks.Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting! Call in sick...unless of course your work and fertility place are connected which could be a problem...Click to expand...

Oh exciting Ready:happydance::happydance: I just remembered you saying January you'd like to do another IUI..I don't really talk to many regular ladies on here and usually chat with the same ladies in the same threads so I can usually remember big things like IUI etc:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Thank you ladies for your support and empathy...i 'm so glad to have you all here:flower::flower: We had a day out in Cambridge yesterday, we spent time in the gardens of some of the colleges there, had a lovely lunch and feel more hopeful today.
> 
> All of you are truly amazing and I feel enriched sharing your experiences here.
> 
> Ready, your boundless strength through all that you have been through never fails to amaze me. I can't imagine waking up that news at age 29, I chuckled at your husbands idea of 3 yr olds as newborns - but it's true 3 does seem to be a magic age when they become more independent. When I did my montessori training I was fascinated by the development leaps the kids made at age 3, they want to do everything for themselves then. I'm so glad that AF came on the right day so that you can do the baseline scan tomorrow,will be thinking of you, hoping it goes well. If you need to do the IUI on the 20, is there any chance you could swap work days/shifts with a colleague? May this be your special IUI cycle :dust::dust:
> 
> Crystal, whenever I read articles that mention the positive effects of DHEA I think of you. Sounds like you have an exceptional doctor this time and that too makes a huge impact on success rates. We'll be going through it with you, keeping everything crossed for you, so excited for you :hugs:
> 
> Jax, I read your posts and thought I need to learn from you - you're so considerate of your OH. It is impressive that you're waiting for the right moment to talk to him, I'm never able to keep my mouth shut, I just say what I feel I need to with dh. I hope yours knows how fortunate he is to have you. Fx'ed you catch the eggy this week, happy BDing :thumbup:
> 
> Jen, I understand your fear, unexplained is pretty much like recurrent loss, dr's often just can't find a reason. Imagine how relieved you will feel to sort out the endo - and you have instinctively felt that it could be this. Seeing the new dr is such a positive step and I think you may feel greater ease with this doctor. I admire your proactiveness, you even got me seriously thinking about baking soda, lol!
> 
> Despie, how are you doing with the progesterone? Don't know about you but I found it less messy taking it at night just before going to bed. Excited for testing week with you :hugs::hugs: Happy roasting, sounds yummy!
> 
> Dmom, hope you're nesting and being taken care of :cloud9:
> 
> Suki, N.S,AL, Nats and anyone else I missed, hope you've enjoyed the weekend.
> 
> :hugs: xx

I am always rooting for you, I know you will get some resolution with your testing, it's just a matter of time:hugs:I have to tell you that lately I have been taking baking soda baths (so good for your skin!) and secretly thinking "well some of it must find its way up there!" :haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jax- You're very considerate with your DH, I have a terrible habit of just blurting things out:wacko:
> 
> Despie- I've never gotten as far as the progesterone cream but I know I've felt great on everything the FS uses to stim, I've often wondered if I felt great from what I was taking if my body is off kilter that much:shrug: I really hope progesterone cream is the key to getting you your sticky BFP:hugs:
> 
> Peace- your day out with your DH sounded lovely:flower: I almost never have positive PMA for myself but always do for other people...I am trying to have a good attitude this time around but if I'm being honest I've already got myself convinced nothing will work:wacko: TTC is a real head banger:thumbup:
> 
> Lou-Hi, hope all is well:flower:
> 
> Ready- Hi, love your new avatar:flower: is that your oldest or middle son? Boys are so cute and so cheeky aren't they:haha::haha:
> 
> Jen- hi hope all is well with you:hugs::hugs:



Crystal this is me exactly!!!! I feel so positive for others but less for myself...also like you I am trying to do better this year:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.
> 
> :flower: I actually hadn't mentioned. I was waiting for cd1. In a small stroke of luck, that was the 7th. So, I'm guessing that IUI will be around the 20th or the 21st.
> At a quick glance, I am scheduled to work on the 20th, so that will cause a minor snag. Not sure what I'm going to do about it yet. It gets a little complicated with my work schedule. I can't complain though, since my insurance will cover several cycles of IUI. I don't think that I will have enough money left over after my IUI attempts to do IVF, but at least it's something.
> 
> I'll go for a baseline scan tomorrow, then a midcycle scan around the 17th or 18th. IUI will depend on how mature the follicle looks.Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting! Call in sick...unless of course your work and fertility place are connected which could be a problem...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not connected, but the problem is that I get exactly 2 sick days for the entire year, (no I am not exaggerating). The only time that you are excused without a penalty is if you have documentation of strep throat, pink eye, or +flu. Which means that when I have a fever of 102.5, and I feel like shit; I go to work and take care of newborns. :wacko:
> 
> I have to save my sick days for if my sitter is ill and can't care of my kids, or if my kids are sick and need to go to the doctor. But, that's like most other mothers, it's not exclusive to my profession. Mom's don't ever get sick days. You know that as well. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ready you just gave me a massive appreciation for my job-I have 20 sick days a year!! I can't believe they would have you work like that, there's something wrong with that system:nope: Hopefully there is someone you can switch with then?


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.
> 
> :flower: I actually hadn't mentioned. I was waiting for cd1. In a small stroke of luck, that was the 7th. So, I'm guessing that IUI will be around the 20th or the 21st.
> At a quick glance, I am scheduled to work on the 20th, so that will cause a minor snag. Not sure what I'm going to do about it yet. It gets a little complicated with my work schedule. I can't complain though, since my insurance will cover several cycles of IUI. I don't think that I will have enough money left over after my IUI attempts to do IVF, but at least it's something.
> 
> I'll go for a baseline scan tomorrow, then a midcycle scan around the 17th or 18th. IUI will depend on how mature the follicle looks.Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting! Call in sick...unless of course your work and fertility place are connected which could be a problem...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not connected, but the problem is that I get exactly 2 sick days for the entire year, (no I am not exaggerating). The only time that you are excused without a penalty is if you have documentation of strep throat, pink eye, or +flu. Which means that when I have a fever of 102.5, and I feel like shit; I go to work and take care of newborns. :wacko:
> 
> I have to save my sick days for if my sitter is ill and can't care of my kids, or if my kids are sick and need to go to the doctor. But, that's like most other mothers, it's not exclusive to my profession. Mom's don't ever get sick days. You know that as well. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ready you just gave me a massive appreciation for my job-I have 20 sick days a year!! I can't believe they would have you work like that, there's something wrong with that system:nope: Hopefully there is someone you can switch with then?Click to expand...

There are some benefits to nursing, but more and more lately, I am forgetting what they are. :dohh: I think working in the same field for 12 years is taking it's toll on me. kwim. I'm pretty stuck right now. Sometimes....I daydream about being a librarian or a court reporter, lol.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Any idea when IUI will be ? I know you probably posted it already but I'm on the iPad and it takes forever to go back through the pages lol.
> 
> :flower: I actually hadn't mentioned. I was waiting for cd1. In a small stroke of luck, that was the 7th. So, I'm guessing that IUI will be around the 20th or the 21st.
> At a quick glance, I am scheduled to work on the 20th, so that will cause a minor snag. Not sure what I'm going to do about it yet. It gets a little complicated with my work schedule. I can't complain though, since my insurance will cover several cycles of IUI. I don't think that I will have enough money left over after my IUI attempts to do IVF, but at least it's something.
> 
> I'll go for a baseline scan tomorrow, then a midcycle scan around the 17th or 18th. IUI will depend on how mature the follicle looks.Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting! Call in sick...unless of course your work and fertility place are connected which could be a problem...Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not connected, but the problem is that I get exactly 2 sick days for the entire year, (no I am not exaggerating). The only time that you are excused without a penalty is if you have documentation of strep throat, pink eye, or +flu. Which means that when I have a fever of 102.5, and I feel like shit; I go to work and take care of newborns. :wacko:
> 
> I have to save my sick days for if my sitter is ill and can't care of my kids, or if my kids are sick and need to go to the doctor. But, that's like most other mothers, it's not exclusive to my profession. Mom's don't ever get sick days. You know that as well. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ready you just gave me a massive appreciation for my job-I have 20 sick days a year!! I can't believe they would have you work like that, there's something wrong with that system:nope: Hopefully there is someone you can switch with then?Click to expand...
> 
> There are some benefits to nursing, but more and more lately, I am forgetting what they are. :dohh: I think working in the same field for 12 years is taking it's toll on me. kwim. I'm pretty stuck right now. Sometimes....I daydream about being a librarian or a court reporter, lol.Click to expand...



Omg you know something, librarian is my dream job!!! My oh even talked to a librarian he knows about what the qualifications are for me lol!! Sometimes the thought of all those lovely quiet books are complete daydream material for me:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ladies I have a cm question. Today is cd 12 for me and I think I frequently O about cd14. I had a stark white opk today but tonight had massive ewcm. Is it normal for the ewcm to be that far ahead of O? I'm planning to bd tonight and Tuesday...but usually I find I have 1 or 2 days with ewcm, so I prob won't have any on potential O day (Tuesday). Is this weird?


----------



## readyformore

I put very little faith in opks. I've had one ever that was positive, and the day before, I could barely see a line. 

I find that my ewcm usually goes away the day or two prior to ov. So, maybe you are still on track?


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> I put very little faith in opks. I've had one ever that was positive, and the day before, I could barely see a line.
> 
> I find that my ewcm usually goes away the day or two prior to ov. So, maybe you are still on track?


Yeah I don't usually get a very obvious opk but at least it would usually be kinda dark...this was like snow white! I'll stick with my signs but still opk just to see what it says the next couple of days. Not really sure why I'm getting worked up about it bc I've had perfect timing at least 18 cycles and nothing seems to happen :shrug:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready I'm shocked at only 2 sick days per week...that would be illegal here! How does your employer get away with it, is there no State employment law to regulate this?

Jen I get the same thing with ewcm. A nurse told me to drink a lot more water in the run up to Ov and I also tried drinking grapefruit juice (good quality, no added sugar) during the Ov week and it seemed to work.


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Ready I'm shocked at only 2 sick days per week...that would be illegal here! How does your employer get away with it, is there no State employment law to regulate this?

I'm positive it is legal. I work for one of the largest hospital organizations in my state. I get two excused sick days per year. Those that work full time, get 3. 

I do accumulate vacation hours as well which can be used as personal days. However, just due to the nature of my work, we have to request a day off 6 weeks in advance. Having 5 days off a week makes it much easier to manipulate things though. For instance, I schedule most things for either Tuesday or Thursday. I know that I very rarely work those days so it's most likely that I will be available. And since this is the way that it is for ALL of us nurses where we work, we do really try to accomodate each other. I have switched my days because a co-worker didn't have child care, so I worked for her and she worked a different day for me. 

One of the biggest benefits is that we get to accumulate our vacation time. It doesn't expire at the beginning of each year (I'm sure they will figure this out soon and remove this as well :dohh:). I have 120 hours of vacation time saved up. I had planned on using this for my maternity leave........whenever that is. I work 20 hours/week, so I technically have 6 weeks saved up. I get 6 weeks of maternity leave. But, it takes a week for benefits to start, and then it's 60% of our pay. So, I will have about 8.5 weeks of a 12 week maternity leave, saved up. Compared to worldwide, that sucks, but it's actually pretty good, or at least average, for the states. I think it's Sweden that gives a 2 year maternity leave, with pay for a significant amount of that time. I can't see how a business can stay afloat with those stats, but it would be lovely to benefit from it.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies! 

Haven't been on for a few days as me + hubby went away for the weekend. We had a brilliant time it was so good to re-connect without the kids we just laughed non-stop! Well we had "the talk" and we decided........... (drumroll please!) we will ttc naturally until April and then we will go to Spain for the initial consultation to talk about ICSI with donor eggs- though I would like them to do an ultrasound and look at all my results and see what they feel about using my eggs. Phew, we both wanted the same, it was weird because we were having such a great time I completely forgot about it. 

We were by the waterfront at night all wrapped up and I said "oh the baby thing I'm not ready to give up naturally going to try COCK and DHEA I'd like to keep going on our own till April. I'm not ready to give up if that doesn't work so i'd really like a consultation with the Spanish clinic we like the look of" and he said "I agree, I want to try me and you naturally for longer and happy to explore ICSI in Spain" and that was it!!!! I'm relieved we have a plan I'm not sure I could this for ever this is our 29th cycle so I have some hope but a potential ending- or beginning if we're lucky.

Despie- we're about the same in our cycle I thought i was 7dpo but FF thinks I'm 6dpo so we will become bonkers together! I have to admit to sneakily POAS today :blush: I know I am a complete twat but what can I say?! Fx we'll get progesterone :bfp:!! Though I did clomid this month too. :hugs:

Ready-can't believe you only get 2 days sick in a year, I'm a cancer nurse in the NHS and there is no limit on the days-within reason. I really hope this IUI is the one for you and gets you off the LTTC treadmill :hugs::hugs:

D-mon- is your Dr appointment tommorow? I'm very excited for you and i can't wait to hear how it goes.

Jen- I have EWCM quite a few days before I ovulate and some months the opks go from snow white to a dark line (generally the line gets darker over the days until it's positive). Hope you're getting lots of :sex: !

Peacebaby- sorry you've been having a rough time :hugs:, like others have said i think a good howling cry is really beneficial and get get you back in the zone. FX you get some answers that you can fix/do something about.

Crystal- really hope the rest of your journey is short and the long protocole is the one for you :hugs:

Jax- my hubby isn't keen on the medical stuff he took a lot of persuading to consider assisted conception I think their brains work in a completely different way! It's so hard to think straight and make joint decisions about something so emotive. Fx you get a natural :bfp:

Has anyone heard from Northstar is she okay? 

Well I'd better go and make dinner!!

As always sending you loads of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

Suki-that sounds great!
How wonderful that not only is the conversation over, but your husband was actually on the same page as you.

:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Ready I'm shocked at only 2 sick days per week...that would be illegal here! How does your employer get away with it, is there no State employment law to regulate this?
> 
> Jen I get the same thing with ewcm. A nurse told me to drink a lot more water in the run up to Ov and I also tried drinking grapefruit juice (good quality, no added sugar) during the Ov week and it seemed to work.

I am drinking tons of water and taking the Mucinex so hopefully it will! I will try the grapefruit juice too, thanks:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Haven't been on for a few days as me + hubby went away for the weekend. We had a brilliant time it was so good to re-connect without the kids we just laughed non-stop! Well we had "the talk" and we decided........... (drumroll please!) we will ttc naturally until April and then we will go to Spain for the initial consultation to talk about ICSI with donor eggs- though I would like them to do an ultrasound and look at all my results and see what they feel about using my eggs. Phew, we both wanted the same, it was weird because we were having such a great time I completely forgot about it.
> 
> We were by the waterfront at night all wrapped up and I said "oh the baby thing I'm not ready to give up naturally going to try COCK and DHEA I'd like to keep going on our own till April. I'm not ready to give up if that doesn't work so i'd really like a consultation with the Spanish clinic we like the look of" and he said "I agree, I want to try me and you naturally for longer and happy to explore ICSI in Spain" and that was it!!!! I'm relieved we have a plan I'm not sure I could this for ever this is our 29th cycle so I have some hope but a potential ending- or beginning if we're lucky.
> 
> Despie- we're about the same in our cycle I thought i was 7dpo but FF thinks I'm 6dpo so we will become bonkers together! I have to admit to sneakily POAS today :blush: I know I am a complete twat but what can I say?! Fx we'll get progesterone :bfp:!! Though I did clomid this month too. :hugs:
> 
> Ready-can't believe you only get 2 days sick in a year, I'm a cancer nurse in the NHS and there is no limit on the days-within reason. I really hope this IUI is the one for you and gets you off the LTTC treadmill :hugs::hugs:
> 
> D-mon- is your Dr appointment tommorow? I'm very excited for you and i can't wait to hear how it goes.
> 
> Jen- I have EWCM quite a few days before I ovulate and some months the opks go from snow white to a dark line (generally the line gets darker over the days until it's positive). Hope you're getting lots of :sex: !
> 
> Peacebaby- sorry you've been having a rough time :hugs:, like others have said i think a good howling cry is really beneficial and get get you back in the zone. FX you get some answers that you can fix/do something about.
> 
> Crystal- really hope the rest of your journey is short and the long protocole is the one for you :hugs:
> 
> Jax- my hubby isn't keen on the medical stuff he took a lot of persuading to consider assisted conception I think their brains work in a completely different way! It's so hard to think straight and make joint decisions about something so emotive. Fx you get a natural :bfp:
> 
> Has anyone heard from Northstar is she okay?
> 
> Well I'd better go and make dinner!!
> 
> As always sending you loads of
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Oh that's amazing news, so glad you got such a positive outcome from your talk (and yes, lots of bd happening here!!:haha:)


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Ready I'm shocked at only 2 sick days per week...that would be illegal here! How does your employer get away with it, is there no State employment law to regulate this?
> 
> I'm positive it is legal. I work for one of the largest hospital organizations in my state. I get two excused sick days per year. Those that work full time, get 3.
> 
> I do accumulate vacation hours as well which can be used as personal days. However, just due to the nature of my work, we have to request a day off 6 weeks in advance. Having 5 days off a week makes it much easier to manipulate things though. For instance, I schedule most things for either Tuesday or Thursday. I know that I very rarely work those days so it's most likely that I will be available. And since this is the way that it is for ALL of us nurses where we work, we do really try to accomodate each other. I have switched my days because a co-worker didn't have child care, so I worked for her and she worked a different day for me.
> 
> One of the biggest benefits is that we get to accumulate our vacation time. It doesn't expire at the beginning of each year (I'm sure they will figure this out soon and remove this as well :dohh:). I have 120 hours of vacation time saved up. I had planned on using this for my maternity leave........whenever that is. I work 20 hours/week, so I technically have 6 weeks saved up. I get 6 weeks of maternity leave. But, it takes a week for benefits to start, and then it's 60% of our pay. So, I will have about 8.5 weeks of a 12 week maternity leave, saved up. Compared to worldwide, that sucks, but it's actually pretty good, or at least average, for the states. I think it's Sweden that gives a 2 year maternity leave, with pay for a significant amount of that time. I can't see how a business can stay afloat with those stats, but it would be lovely to benefit from it.Click to expand...

Ready- mat leave is a year in canada and I believe its a year here...the companies do not pay it which is how we have such long leave:thumbup: Its paid by the government and how much you get depends on your original income etc. Here in Australia they also pay out a baby bonus which is around 3000-4000 dollars per child to encourage larger families. They're trying to get the population boosted, other countries do this as well. DH has no sick days per year because he's contracted to the school by the department of education:wacko: so he's treated as self employed...we've had to buy seperate income insurance to protect us and I'm self employed so no sick days for me either but the laws have changed and am now able to get Mat leave:thumbup: Good luck on your mid cycle scan:thumbup: I just hope this is the cycle for you ready:hugs:

Jean- I def get EWCM in the lead up to O and I always BD during that time, I always thought if your getting EWCM then its a good enviroment for sperm to live for a few days:wacko: I usually have to do a OPK in the morning and evening because my surge is so short to catch it:thumbup: Good luck Jen!!

Suki- Great news for you:happydance::happydance:you can now move on and keep trying and you also know there's an end in sight if its not happening naturally:thumbup: 

Despie- Hope all is well with you:thumbup: and your realxing in your TWW:hugs::hugs:

Jax- Hope everything is good with you:hugs:

Peace-Hope your having a great day and all is well:hugs:

DMom- did you have an appointment today? If so hope it went well :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tomorrow morning.:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Fantastic:thumbup: I'm sure all is great:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Ready I'm shocked at only 2 sick days per week...that would be illegal here! How does your employer get away with it, is there no State employment law to regulate this?
> 
> I'm positive it is legal. I work for one of the largest hospital organizations in my state. I get two excused sick days per year. Those that work full time, get 3.
> 
> I do accumulate vacation hours as well which can be used as personal days. However, just due to the nature of my work, we have to request a day off 6 weeks in advance. Having 5 days off a week makes it much easier to manipulate things though. For instance, I schedule most things for either Tuesday or Thursday. I know that I very rarely work those days so it's most likely that I will be available. And since this is the way that it is for ALL of us nurses where we work, we do really try to accomodate each other. I have switched my days because a co-worker didn't have child care, so I worked for her and she worked a different day for me.
> 
> One of the biggest benefits is that we get to accumulate our vacation time. It doesn't expire at the beginning of each year (I'm sure they will figure this out soon and remove this as well :dohh:). I have 120 hours of vacation time saved up. I had planned on using this for my maternity leave........whenever that is. I work 20 hours/week, so I technically have 6 weeks saved up. I get 6 weeks of maternity leave. But, it takes a week for benefits to start, and then it's 60% of our pay. So, I will have about 8.5 weeks of a 12 week maternity leave, saved up. Compared to worldwide, that sucks, but it's actually pretty good, or at least average, for the states. I think it's Sweden that gives a 2 year maternity leave, with pay for a significant amount of that time. I can't see how a business can stay afloat with those stats, but it would be lovely to benefit from it.Click to expand...
> 
> Ready- mat leave is a year in canada and I believe its a year here...the companies do not pay it which is how we have such long leave:thumbup: Its paid by the government and how much you get depends on your original income etc. Here in Australia they also pay out a baby bonus which is around 3000-4000 dollars per child to encourage larger families. They're trying to get the population boosted, other countries do this as well. DH has no sick days per year because he's contracted to the school by the department of education:wacko: so he's treated as self employed...we've had to buy seperate income insurance to protect us and I'm self employed so no sick days for me either but the laws have changed and am now able to get Mat leave:thumbup: Good luck on your mid cycle scan:thumbup: I just hope this is the cycle for you ready:hugs:
> 
> Jean- I def get EWCM in the lead up to O and I always BD during that time, I always thought if your getting EWCM then its a good enviroment for sperm to live for a few days:wacko: I usually have to do a OPK in the morning and evening because my surge is so short to catch it:thumbup: Good luck Jen!!
> 
> Suki- Great news for you:happydance::happydance:you can now move on and keep trying and you also know there's an end in sight if its not happening naturally:thumbup:
> 
> Despie- Hope all is well with you:thumbup: and your realxing in your TWW:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax- Hope everything is good with you:hugs:
> 
> Peace-Hope your having a great day and all is well:hugs:
> 
> DMom- did you have an appointment today? If so hope it went well :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Crystal! Yes mat leave is a year in Canada and it is government paid-it changed the year after I had my daughter from 6 months. I would love to take advantage of it!! As far as the opk goes, I have never done more than 1 a day, maybe I will try that!
How are you doing? Anything new happening?


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Fantastic:thumbup: I'm sure all is great:hugs:

I wanted to ask you also how is the bcp for you? I tried it when I was much younger and it turned me into an emotional wreck, I hope you are having an east time with it!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Tomorrow morning.:hugs:

Will you be getting bloods done? I see the zombie dog is back!:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic:thumbup: I'm sure all is great:hugs:
> 
> I wanted to ask you also how is the bcp for you? I tried it when I was much younger and it turned me into an emotional wreck, I hope you are having an east time with it!:hugs:Click to expand...

I meant easy lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennifer01 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning.:hugs:
> 
> Will you be getting bloods done? I see the zombie dog is back!:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, the dog and I are a package deal.:haha:

I haven't decided on bloods yet...if the urine test is a clear positive, I really am ok waiting for my 8 week BW, bc there is nothing I can do about it and I am not going stress over doubling numbers.

I would get an early dating US at 6 weeks anyway...if there is an issue, we would see it then.

Like I said, I am in denial. I am more concerned about this stupid progesterone cream I've been slaterhing on myself and if this means now I'll have to use cooter tabs.:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning.:hugs:
> 
> Will you be getting bloods done? I see the zombie dog is back!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the dog and I are a package deal.:haha:
> 
> I haven't decided on bloods yet...if the urine test is a clear positive, I really am ok waiting for my 8 week BW, bc there is nothing I can do about it and I am not going stress over doubling numbers.
> 
> I would get an early dating US at 6 weeks anyway...if there is an issue, we would see it then.
> 
> Like I said, I am in denial. I am more concerned about this stupid progesterone cream I've been slaterhing on myself and if this means now I'll have to use cooter tabs.:haha:Click to expand...


I'm not sure if you said this before, but is the cream something you were told to do by the doctor or you did on your own? Also...where do you put it now? I think if it was gross and you were bathing in it I'd rather have a cooter tab? I would maybe leave the bloodwork alone too, if the pee says its right then it's right, the last thing you need is it stress out:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I used the cream of my own accord.:blush: You put it on a body part, twice a day, and rotate areas...suffice to say, I am out of skin and the stuff smells terrible. It is also very greasy and never fully absorbs. With that said, I've no idea how much impact it really has, but I am afraid of stopping it now.

I will fess up to the doc tomorrow and see what he says; I will stay on the cream before I do the cooter tabs.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I used the cram of my own accord.:blush: You put it on a body part, twice a day, and rotate areas...suffice to say, I am out of skin and the stuff smells terrible. It is also very greasy and never fully absorbs. With that said, I've no idea how much impact it really has, but I am afraid of stopping it now.
> 
> I will fess up to the doc tomorrow and see what he says; I will stay on the cream before I do the cooter tabs.:haha:

Yay join me in the cooterlove fest ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,glad uh had a fun time and have agreed to keep going naturally for a bit ,:hugs::hugs:Bad girl for testingv:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> I used the cram of my own accord.:blush: You put it on a body part, twice a day, and rotate areas...suffice to say, I am out of skin and the stuff smells terrible. It is also very greasy and never fully absorbs. With that said, I've no idea how much impact it really has, but I am afraid of stopping it now.
> 
> I will fess up to the doc tomorrow and see what he says; I will stay on the cream before I do the cooter tabs.:haha:

It obviously hasn't done any harm:thumbup: do you think tomorrow it will feel real to you? Are you and oh the only ones that know about it at this point?


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> I used the cram of my own accord.:blush: You put it on a body part, twice a day, and rotate areas...suffice to say, I am out of skin and the stuff smells terrible. It is also very greasy and never fully absorbs. With that said, I've no idea how much impact it really has, but I am afraid of stopping it now.
> 
> I will fess up to the doc tomorrow and see what he says; I will stay on the cream before I do the cooter tabs.:haha:

Also what else did you do/take this month besides the cream? Now that's it's been 2 months on the vitex I'm going to want to start adding a couple of other things (you aren't a cock girl are you?:haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Jen, yes...I was a COCK girl...240mg a day.:haha:

I also took...100mg of B complex, 2000mg of fish oil, EPO from AF to OV...and a multi, plus extra folic acid.

I need to stress this part; my doc was not in favor of any type of progesterone supplementation and I totally did this one on my own...I cannot say if it did anything or not, so please don't go into it lightly. Like any other hormonal supplement, you run the risk of making matters worse, if you don't need it.

I have/had shit jizz and nothing to lose; we were on the road to IVF or throwing in the towel.:haha::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

oh Dmom I've just fallen victim to your spoiler :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

peacebaby said:


> oh Dmom I've just fallen victim to your spoiler :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic:thumbup: I'm sure all is great:hugs:
> 
> I wanted to ask you also how is the bcp for you? I tried it when I was much younger and it turned me into an emotional wreck, I hope you are having an east time with it!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I meant easy lolClick to expand...

I'm not liking the BCP.. I took it as a teenager which was awhile ago now:haha: I don't remember any SE at that time but this time I actually have a constant sick feeling in my belly and I find myself feeling sad most of the day with no reason why. I keep telling myself its the pill though so it doesn't get out of hand, I only have to take them until the 24th so I can hang on till then but I don't think I could take them full time:wacko: I'd be a mess for sure:haha:

Dmom- I've seen the cream in the chemist and wondered if it worked..I guess it does:haha:I'm not a double beta girl either:thumbup: I prefer to have the pregnancy confirmed and then letting things happen until the ultrasound. I do understand though where some ladies need the beta so they don't freak so it does go both ways but I'm a stick my head in the sand kinda person:blush:If cooter cream is required I know you'll do it:thumbup:

Despie- do you do the cooter cream in the morning or night? I'll have to use Crinone gel which I assume is the same as cream:shrug: How messy is it? Some ladies say its messy some say not..:haha:

Jen- Have you figured out your EWCM yet? If your in doubt then BD..jump em, hump em, do whatever but get your DH to do the deed:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> oh Dmom I've just fallen victim to your spoiler :haha:

I did too...totally not funny:growlmad::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, it is funny...:haha::hugs:

Crystal, which BCP are you taking?


----------



## peacebaby

nah your jizz worked!

were you on the cock for 3 or more months? And is the extra folic acid over the counter type or prescription?

all the specialists here include fish oil in their protocol and usually you're meant to stay on it until well into 3rd tri - it acts as a blood thinner or so I've been told.so you did well with that!

the cooter bullets aren't that bad really, I found the cream gross.

good luck for tomorrow!
:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I'm taking Microgynon 30 ED Tablets 150/30 mcg ...and it was a little funny but not hilarious :) lol


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> nah your jizz worked!
> 
> were you on the cock for 3 or more months? And is the extra folic acid over the counter type or prescription?
> 
> all the specialists here include fish oil in their protocol and usually you're meant to stay on it until well into 3rd tri - it acts as a blood thinner or so I've been told.so you did well with that!
> 
> the cooter bullets aren't that bad really, I found the cream gross.
> 
> good luck for tomorrow!
> :hugs:

I get my folic acid at the chemist..its also sold at the grocery store as well :) It would be with all the girl vitamins:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I get my FA over the counter; my mutli vits have 400mg in them and I take an extra 400mg.

I was on the COCK for 2 cycles, maybe...it gave me the craptastics and I was terrified of growing a beard.:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki, I'm so glad to hear your news! Glad you enjoyed your time together and now you know the direction you're going in, I'm sure you're already less stressed and ready to forge ahead! Your plan for supplements sounds great!

Ready, hope your baseline scan went well! It's great that you saved up your vacation time - here it lapses annually if you don't use it and they usually limit the no.of weeks that you can take consecutively. 

Crystal, I've always thought Aus is a great place for bringing up a family and with such generous government child bonuses,I want to move lol! Sweden is generous too but you have better weather. Sorry about the BCP,can you take anything alongside it to minimise the SE's? Hope it gets better,at least it's not for too much longer.

Jen, happy BD'ing!

Despie dear, will you get more progesterone bullets from the doc? I hope he gives you the prescription without drama! Testing coming up! :hugs::hugs:

N.S, Lou, AL, Nats, everyone else thinking of you :hugs:

afm, we're getting the jizz results tomorrow...


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic:thumbup: I'm sure all is great:hugs:
> 
> I wanted to ask you also how is the bcp for you? I tried it when I was much younger and it turned me into an emotional wreck, I hope you are having an east time with it!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I meant easy lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not liking the BCP.. I took it as a teenager which was awhile ago now:haha: I don't remember any SE at that time but this time I actually have a constant sick feeling in my belly and I find myself feeling sad most of the day with no reason why. I keep telling myself its the pill though so it doesn't get out of hand, I only have to take them until the 24th so I can hang on till then but I don't think I could take them full time:wacko: I'd be a mess for sure:haha:
> 
> Dmom- I've seen the cream in the chemist and wondered if it worked..I guess it does:haha:I'm not a double beta girl either:thumbup: I prefer to have the pregnancy confirmed and then letting things happen until the ultrasound. I do understand though where some ladies need the beta so they don't freak so it does go both ways but I'm a stick my head in the sand kinda person:blush:If cooter cream is required I know you'll do it:thumbup:
> 
> Despie- do you do the cooter cream in the morning or night? I'll have to use Crinone gel which I assume is the same as cream:shrug: How messy is it? Some ladies say its messy some say not..:haha:
> 
> Jen- Have you figured out your EWCM yet? If your in doubt then BD..jump em, hump em, do whatever but get your DH to do the deed:haha::haha:Click to expand...



That's exactly how I remember the pill-yuck!! But it's towards an ultimate goal :hugs:
Started to have some ov pain today but white opk again..oh well, I'm going by the symptoms (plus I'm temping so we will see!)
Hope the 24th comes quickly for you!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Suki, I'm so glad to hear your news! Glad you enjoyed your time together and now you know the direction you're going in, I'm sure you're already less stressed and ready to forge ahead! Your plan for supplements sounds great!
> 
> Ready, hope your baseline scan went well! It's great that you saved up your vacation time - here it lapses annually if you don't use it and they usually limit the no.of weeks that you can take consecutively.
> 
> Crystal, I've always thought Aus is a great place for bringing up a family and with such generous government child bonuses,I want to move lol! Sweden is generous too but you have better weather. Sorry about the BCP,can you take anything alongside it to minimise the SE's? Hope it gets better,at least it's not for too much longer.
> 
> Jen, happy BD'ing!
> 
> Despie dear, will you get more progesterone bullets from the doc? I hope he gives you the prescription without drama! Testing coming up! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> N.S, Lou, AL, Nats, everyone else thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> afm, we're getting the jizz results tomorrow...

Good luck Peace with the test results!!
Dmom good luck with the appointment!!
Ready good luck with the scan!!
Woah this is an exciting week here on ltttc for everyone!:haha:

I would love opinions pls:what do you think is better, bd every day or every other day around O? If it were up to oh it would be hourly but I'm going for maximum ttc benefit here!!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks ladies:hugs: 24th isn't too far off so I can do it, if it helps get a BFP I'd do just about anything:thumbup:

Jen- every other day is supposed to plenty but DH would usually get his way and we'd do everyday in the lead up to and a few days after O. If your OH has a normal count everyday should be fine however if his count is a bit low etc then probably every other day:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready good luck with your scan:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Peacebaby ,thinking of u loads for your results , ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Peacebaby ,I already got more pessaries of the doc on Friday ,my doc has cancer :cry:And another doc was on and I just told them it was a repeat prescription and magically cos I didn't believe they would give me them I got a script ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss:Good luck again for your results lovely lady ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

aww Despie sorry for the doc that has cancer:cry: but i'm so glad they gave it to you, good thinking to say it's a repeat prescription which it technically is!! Yay, yay, yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

ok JIAC results in and it's not looking too good. Can't make sense of all of it but it seems we have high count but abnormal viscosity and

progessive - 29%
non- progressive - 3% 
non-motile - 68%
normal forms - 6%

so even with a high count, we have low motility and poor morphology :cry:

a bit surprised really, always thought it was just me and my body failing so I'm glad we did the test. Maybe this partly explains things? So I think we're going to throw everything at it now - DH was well shocked now he realises he'll need to take more supplements and change his diet. End of smoking too, though he has been good lately!


----------



## dachsundmom

What is the count and volume...the motility isn't awful at all...and your morph is fine...anything above 4% is considered normal.:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> ok JIAC results in and it's not looking too good. Can't make sense of all of it but it seems we have high count but abnormal viscosity and
> 
> progessive - 29%
> non- progressive - 3%
> non-motile - 68%
> normal forms - 6%
> 
> so even with a high count, we have low motility and poor morphology :cry:
> 
> a bit surprised really, always thought it was just me and my body failing so I'm glad we did the test. Maybe this partly explains things? So I think we're going to throw everything at it now - DH was well shocked now he realises he'll need to take more supplements and change his diet. End of smoking too, though he has been good lately!

Correct me if I'm wrong someone but I think that morphology is ok hun! The motility I think isn't the greatest but you guys have been able to get pregnant so the swimmers are getting where they need to! Do you have another appointment to discuss results? I think quitting smoking helps with motility. 
I know you didn't hear what you wanted to, but keep your chin up. Do you have any idea about next steps? Is it the same doctor that is dealing the rpl? I'm sorry your news wasn't the best, but I think it will work out for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> What is the count and volume...the motility isn't awful at all...and your morph is fine...anything above 4% is considered normal.:hugs:

How was your appointment Dmom?


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies hope you're all okay.

We've had a bit of a grim day our 11 month old cat Bertie got killed by a car late last night :cry: to make it worse our previous cat Alfie got killed by a car last Feb and he wasn't 2 years yet. So we have buried two cats in 11 months pretty grim , poor kids we had to wake them up and break the news and ask if they wanted us to say goodbye for them or did they want to see him- we had him wrapped in his favourite blanket and he still looked nice, all his inuries were covered. So have had two crying kids, crying Mum and quiet sad hubby. Have decided no more cats can't cope with the pain of loosing them- we live in the bloody country so it's hideous bad luck. If we're not pregnant by summer we might get a dog.

Peacebaby-sorry your results were not as good as you wished for, I think it's just the motility that is a bit low and hopefully the lifestyle changes your OH is making will improve things :hugs:

Crystal- hope you start to feel better on BCP soon :hugs:

Despie- well done on getting more supps, hope your Dr recovers from the cancer.

D-mon- i'm dying to know how was the appointment?

Jen-on the BD if sperm count is okay then every day is fine :hugs:

Jax+ Ready- hope you're both okay

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, since you asked...I am 4+2 today and I have my first scan next week...doc thinks he will see the sac at that time, if my dates are correct.

Got 200mg of prometrium, oral, until 12 weeks. He said he didn't think I need the progesterone, but since I did the cream, we would continue bc it cannot hurt.

Other than that, not much, bc he got called to do a c-section.

On an interesting note, he is not going to send me to a high rish OB right away...he said we would take it week by week and his goal is to move me around as little as possible.:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies hope you're all okay.
> 
> We've had a bit of a grim day our 11 month old cat Bertie got killed by a car late last night :cry: to make it worse our previous cat Alfie got killed by a car last Feb and he wasn't 2 years yet. So we have buried two cats in 11 months pretty grim , poor kids we had to wake them up and break the news and ask if they wanted us to say goodbye for them or did they want to see him- we had him wrapped in his favourite blanket and he still looked nice, all his inuries were covered. So have had two crying kids, crying Mum and quiet sad hubby. Have decided no more cats can't cope with the pain of loosing them- we live in the bloody country so it's hideous bad luck. If we're not pregnant by summer we might get a dog.
> 
> Peacebaby-sorry your results were not as good as you wished for, I think it's just the motility that is a bit low and hopefully the lifestyle changes your OH is making will improve things :hugs:
> 
> Crystal- hope you start to feel better on BCP soon :hugs:
> 
> Despie- well done on getting more supps, hope your Dr recovers from the cancer.
> 
> D-mon- i'm dying to know how was the appointment?
> 
> Jen-on the BD if sperm count is okay then every day is fine :hugs:
> 
> Jax+ Ready- hope you're both okay
> 
> Sending you all
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh suki:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am extremely attached to my cat, I can understand how you must feel. Poor kids:cry: I don't know what to say except I'm sorry, what a heartbreaking day for your family:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, since you asked...I am 4+2 today and I have my first scan next week...doc thinks he will see the sac at that time, if my dates are correct.
> 
> Got 200mg of prometrium, oral, until 12 weeks. He said he didn't think I need the progesterone, but since I did the cream, we would continue bc it cannot hurt.
> 
> Other than that, not much, bc he got called to do a c-section.
> 
> On an interesting note, he is not going to send me to a high rish OB right away...he said we would take it week by week and his goal is to move me around as little as possible.:thumbup:

You must be so thrilled to get that confirmation! Have you told DD yet or do you keep it to yourselves? (hopefully that's not too nosy, I like to know about that kind of stuff bc of my own situation :flower:)


----------



## Desperado167

Peace baby ,am so sorry the results aren't wot u both expected babes but I know there's lots u can do about it esp with oh being onboard ,am sure things can still work out for ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Suki! :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Jen, I haven't a clue about DD yet.:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

I finally went for it and got a Gail reading:haha:
Has anyone else here done this? I know it's all in fun, but for some reason it kinda made me feel better....oh the actions of a desperate lady:blush:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower:

Dmom- I replied in the IVF thread but its so exciting:hugs::hugs: I'm sure you'll do fine and all will be well!! It must at least seem more real now that the doc has confirmed it for you, and you must have been on the right path with the cream:thumbup:

Despie- sorry your doc has cancer but really glad you got your cream:thumbup: let's hope your on your way to a BFP now:hugs:

Jen- Hiya, how are things going?

Peace- So sorry you didn't get the results you were expecting but now you know where you need to improve things so hopefully things fall into place quickly:thumbup: SA samples can change as well so don't let it get you down:hugs:

Suki-It's so sad to lose a pet:cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have been to Gail, 4 times, lol


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> I have been to Gail, 4 times, lol

Sooooooo...was she right??


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennifer01 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have been to Gail, 4 times, lol
> 
> Sooooooo...was she right??Click to expand...

No, but she has been for others....if I give her a few month's leeway, maybe.:haha:


----------



## alleysm

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, since you asked...I am 4+2 today and I have my first scan next week...doc thinks he will see the sac at that time, if my dates are correct.
> 
> Got 200mg of prometrium, oral, until 12 weeks. He said he didn't think I need the progesterone, but since I did the cream, we would continue bc it cannot hurt.
> 
> Other than that, not much, bc he got called to do a c-section.
> 
> On an interesting note, he is not going to send me to a high rish OB right away...he said we would take it week by week and his goal is to move me around as little as possible.:thumbup:

Did you get labs done? Beta? Progesterone?


----------



## dachsundmom

Beta done today...and no more bloodwork, for now...my progesterone levels are irrelevant, bc he gave me supplementation and I have been on that stupid cream....I think, lol

He got called to do a c-section, so the appt got cut short. LOL


----------



## alleysm

dachsundmom said:


> Beta done today...and no more bloodwork, for now...my progesterone levels are irrelevant, bc he gave me supplementation and I have been on that stupid cream....I think, lol
> 
> He got called to do a c-section, so the appt got cut short. LOL

Ive got my fx for you. I had to push for suppositories. And including progest check in my labs. Please update with your numbers! Fx times infinity!


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have been to Gail, 4 times, lol
> 
> Sooooooo...was she right??Click to expand...
> 
> No, but she has been for others....if I give her a few month's leeway, maybe.:haha:Click to expand...

Hmmmm well what's a few months at this point:haha:
She said I would be march/April conception and have a boy...so I guess we will see! The thing that made me perk up is that my appointment is in march, so I kind of figured nothing much will happen with me at least till then anyway


----------



## dachsundmom

I like it!


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls:flower:
> 
> Dmom- I replied in the IVF thread but its so exciting:hugs::hugs: I'm sure you'll do fine and all will be well!! It must at least seem more real now that the doc has confirmed it for you, and you must have been on the right path with the cream:thumbup:
> 
> Despie- sorry your doc has cancer but really glad you got your cream:thumbup: let's hope your on your way to a BFP now:hugs:
> 
> Jen- Hiya, how are things going?
> 
> Peace- So sorry you didn't get the results you were expecting but now you know where you need to improve things so hopefully things fall into place quickly:thumbup: SA samples can change as well so don't let it get you down:hugs:
> 
> Suki-It's so sad to lose a pet:cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Crystal, how is that awful pill treating you today? Only 2 more weeks right?
I am feeling well, hopefully ov day but I didn't do an opk yet as I was guzzling water all day to help with cm:dohh:I'll try in another hour and see what happens, in the meantime we have been treating today like O day:blush::winkwink:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> I like it!

Did you go to anyone else or just her? The big question is did you get the same prediction from more than one?


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's just say I got addicted for awhile, and yes...more than one gave me Oct.


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> Let's just say I got addicted for awhile, and yes...more than one gave me Oct.

I can see how that would happen:haha:
Would October be your due date?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, lol


----------



## crystal443

I think I'm adjusting to the pill now:thumbup: yep only a few weeks so I can do it:thumbup: Its summer here thankfully so kids are home and its been easy to keep my mind occupied:winkwink: My DS has his birthday this Sunday and my baby will be 14:cry: his birthday always makes me a bit sad :haha::haha: only because he's the baby and I really would like to have kept him little forever:thumbup: but he's a big lad now:haha::haha: 
Honestly Jen if you can hit the day before O and the day of O you'll be fine:thumbup: 

Dmom- I always get an April or Sept and I have no idea if that's conception or birth:shrug: I had readings done about 4 years ago and nothings happened since so maybe I should have asked what year:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> I think I'm adjusting to the pill now:thumbup: yep only a few weeks so I can do it:thumbup: Its summer here thankfully so kids are home and its been easy to keep my mind occupied:winkwink: My DS has his birthday this Sunday and my baby will be 14:cry: his birthday always makes me a bit sad :haha::haha: only because he's the baby and I really would like to have kept him little forever:thumbup: but he's a big lad now:haha::haha:
> Honestly Jen if you can hit the day before O and the day of O you'll be fine:thumbup:
> 
> Dmom- I always get an April or Sept and I have no idea if that's conception or birth:shrug: I had readings done about 4 years ago and nothings happened since so maybe I should have asked what year:haha::haha::haha:

I know, it's crazy when your LO is a teenager isn't it? Mine will be gone away to school in a year:wacko:
Glad you are adjusting, I'm sure it helps that you have something great to look forward to:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Does anybody have the VIP membership on FF? Is it worth it or not?


----------



## crystal443

I did have a VIP for FF and although I didn't care for the number they'd calculate for if your pregnant I did like it because I could look up other charts like mine etc. If your only wanting it to tell you when your O day is then a basic is fine :) 

Your LO is leaving you next year? Wow I'd be a freaking basket case:wacko::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> I did have a VIP for FF and although I didn't care for the number they'd calculate for if your pregnant I did like it because I could look up other charts like mine etc. If your only wanting it to tell you when your O day is then a basic is fine :)
> 
> Your LO is leaving you next year? Wow I'd be a freaking basket case:wacko::haha::haha::haha:

Lol believe me I will be! I still feel young to be having a kid in university:wacko:


----------



## peacebaby

dachsundmom said:


> What is the count and volume...the motility isn't awful at all...and your morph is fine...anything above 4% is considered normal.:hugs:

thanks Dmom and everyone. On the result sheet it says 'abnormal see doctor'.For motility it says progressive motility should be > 34 and normal form (morph) 15% as the lower limits. Volume is 1.5 count 60 so that's ok. Maybe I'm reading it incorrectly but I thought 6% normal morph and only 29 % moving forward = not too good? 68% are going nowhere. Just been reading some studies which say that poor morph can be the cause of mc's...who knows. Ahh well at least the big 'abnormal' got his attention, LOL so hopefully he'll change what he needs to.

Yay for the bloodwork and progesterone Dmom! So this means you're joining Despie with the bullet fest?

Suki so sad about the loss of your cat :hugs::hugs: So traumatic to lose both cats like this. I hope your family will feel better soon. 

Crystal, sounds like you're doing so well in coping with the 
BCP and it's nice that you have pleasant family days keeping you busy.

Jen, sounds like you've got O covered :happydance: 

have to go back to catch up & see what everyone else has updated with...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,so sad your poor kitty ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Despie how are you today? will you start testing soon ?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Suki, I'm so sorry about your poor kitty, that's awful :cry::hugs::hugs: but on a lighter note, I'm really happy for you about the 'chat', that's really good news :flower:

Peacebaby, I'm sorry you've not had good news about the SA test, althought from what I've read here the girls don't think it's too bad :shrug: I'm a complete dunce at them and have no experience but I'm sure that as your DH is totally onboard you'll have no prob turning it around and getting a good result when you test again :hugs:

Crystal, sorry you've probably said and I'm being a complete div :dohh: why are you on a BCP?

Jen, Ready hope you're both okay :thumbup:

Sorry I've not kept on here girls have had my head down busy :sex::sex: acutally maybe that should be tail feathers up :sex::sex:!!

Am I on the only one here that's TTC#1?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:x


----------



## alleysm

Jax..im ttc number 1 after a tubal reversal, over 35 and short lp..


----------



## Jax41

alleysm said:


> Jax..im ttc number 1 after a tubal reversal, over 35 and short lp..

Way to go Alleysm, and you've got one of 'them' already too!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Despie how are you today? will you start testing soon ?
> :hugs::hugs:

Waiting till Sunday 11 dpo:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Feeling a bit sick about it ,dread seeing the blank stick :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Jax41 said:


> Suki, I'm so sorry about your poor kitty, that's awful :cry::hugs::hugs: but on a lighter note, I'm really happy for you about the 'chat', that's really good news :flower:
> 
> Peacebaby, I'm sorry you've not had good news about the SA test, althought from what I've read here the girls don't think it's too bad :shrug: I'm a complete dunce at them and have no experience but I'm sure that as your DH is totally onboard you'll have no prob turning it around and getting a good result when you test again :hugs:
> 
> Crystal, sorry you've probably said and I'm being a complete div :dohh: why are you on a BCP?
> 
> Jen, Ready hope you're both okay :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry I've not kept on here girls have had my head down busy :sex::sex: acutally maybe that should be tail feathers up :sex::sex:!!
> 
> Am I on the only one here that's TTC#1?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:x

hi Jax...whoa :happydance: on all the action!

yes you're right we're not worrying too much but i called the lab that did the test and they say that the issue is more with viscosity and liquefication so they think he should see the doctor for prostate health issues. we do feel fortunate though so it's all good! 

TTC #1 here too......so with you & alleysm :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Despie how are you today? will you start testing soon ?
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Waiting till Sunday 11 dpo:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Feeling a bit sick about it ,dread seeing the blank stick :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: praying that it's not blank, all things crossed. i'm a pretzel for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

alleysm said:


> Jax..im ttc number 1 after a tubal reversal, over 35 and short lp..

hi alley, are you taking any supplements for the short lp?

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Peacebaby- the SA didn't look too bad. It's definately something that's workable. :thumbup:

Despie- I hate those blank hpts too. In fact, I refuse to do them b/c they rarely say what I want. 

Suki- I am so, so sorry about your kitty. :cry: We are big cat lovers here as well. My 7y/o sleeps everynight with his arms wrapped around our cat, Stripey. It's so hard to have to bury a loved pet. :hugs:

Crystal-so glad to hear the bcp is going well for you. I was on them for years to keep away ovarian cysts. I always tolerated it well, but I know that lots of women do not. When do you start the other meds for your cycle?

Hi to everyone else.

I've now done 2 doses of femara and so far so good. My last cycle, femara gave me a headache for 10 days straight. The pms was terrible as well, but it was multifactorial. I think as long as we don't have a catastrophe in our sex lives while in the 2ww, pms will probably be similar to last month. 

My S-I-L found a ttc/infertility book I was reading last night. She caught on pretty quickly. We are really close, so I opened up to her. She was encouraging us. When I explained that I'm not sure how many cycles I can do, simply because it is a logistical nightmare to get to the RE office on time, she volunteered to spend the night and stay with the kids so that I can get to the doctor while DH is at work. :cry: She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all well. 

Thanks for all your kinds words and virtual hugs it really helped :hugs:.
Our house is bit calmer today, kids still fighting a lot which they do when they're upset so I'm mostly being referee/counsellor! The house is so quiet without him he was a Bengal kitten and they are very chatty + naughty!

Despie- you're so much better than me I've been testing for a couple of days all :bfn: of course. For some reason it doesn't upset me because i know I'm stupid to test so early! Fx you get a lovely :bfp: on Sunday.

Peacebaby-Glad you're feeling more positive about the results :hugs:

Alley-welcome! hope you find a way of extending your LP :hugs:

Jax-glad you been doing lots of :sex: think you and Jen have got it covered this month!

Ready + Crystal hope you're doing well preparing for IUI and IVF FX this is your month.

I had acupuncture today for the first time in months she's really lovely, I found it so relaxing i fell asleep!

Sending you lots

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,glad u are all feeling better today and that's great the acupuncture is relaxing you ,believe me I am dying to test but I know there's no point and it will just stress me out more .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Despie- that panda is sooooo stinking cute.

On an unrelated note- why do people post messages of hope? Great, yet more proof that someone that's 40 is more fertile than myself! :wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Ready!:flower:
How are you? 
I had forgotten about this thread,:dohh: need to catch up with it!


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Hello Ready!:flower:
> How are you?
> I had forgotten about this thread,:dohh: need to catch up with it!

Hi Sus!! :hi:

I'm doing well. I am starting my second round of femara/IUI this month. CD 5 for me.

I've been wondering where you were, but I tend to stay to this thread, the 35+ IUI thread, and journals. How are you? :flower:


----------



## Sus09

I am fine, as you probably know I had a chemical pg in over the new year:cry: but hey these things happen and I am waiting on further tests from my doctor now to see what we do next as it is my 3rd loss.

I tend to look just at my subscribed threads, that is why I don´t get why I missed this thread as It is one of my subscribed ones :shrug: anyway I am catching up reading now to see how everyone is. 

So you have started your second round of IUI, :dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs:
Are you getting any side effects on femara?


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> I am fine, as you probably know I had a chemical pg in over the new year:cry: but hey these things happen and I am waiting on further tests from my doctor now to see what we do next as it is my 3rd loss.
> 
> I tend to look just at my subscribed threads, that is why I don´t get why I missed this thread as It is one of my subscribed ones :shrug: anyway I am catching up reading now to see how everyone is.
> 
> So you have started your second round of IUI, :dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs:
> Are you getting any side effects on femara?

Oh Sus. :cry: No, I had no idea. :hugs:

I've started avoiding just about every thread from someone that isn't ltttc. I have unsubscribed from many. I have to deal with way too many pregnant people, or people that get pregnant easily, at my job. So, I've purposefully isolated myself on this forum. Sometimes, distance can be good. 

I hope your doctor does some testing for you. Yes, these things happen, but don't dismiss it. I am sure you are devastated. I truly am so sorry. :cry::hugs:

So far, no SE from femara. :happydance: I am sure that the 2ww will be horrendous, but I'm okay right now. I go back on the 17th, which will be cd11, to see if the follicle(s) are mature and to schedule IUI.


----------



## Sus09

Well it is great news that you don´t have any SE on Femara!:happydance::happydance:

TWW always suck, but I bet it sucks even more when you have IUI!
I hope it works for you this cycle! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Roll on the 17th :thumbup:

I was devastated by my chemical, specially because at the same time I had to put my kitty down :cry: Two difficult things to deal with.

The chemical has brought good things I guess. One I have hit the "magic 3" so after all those losses they are willing to do some tests and support me.
But also, when they did a scan to find what was going on with my chemical, they found some little cysts (One full of blood) on my left ovary, and now they are controlling that to see if they disolve on their own or they got to do something about it. So altogether I seem to have needed another sad event for them to believer that I have problems holding a pregnancy.


----------



## Natsby

:hugs::hugs: Sus


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> I was devastated by my chemical, specially because at the same time I had to put my kitty down :cry: Two difficult things to deal with.
> 
> The chemical has brought good things I guess. One I have hit the "magic 3" so after all those losses they are willing to do some tests and support me.
> But also, when they did a scan to find what was going on with my chemical, they found some little cysts (One full of blood) on my left ovary, and now they are controlling that to see if they disolve on their own or they got to do something about it. So altogether I seem to have needed another sad event for them to believer that I have problems holding a pregnancy.


:hugs:

Why is it that doctors can be so stupid sometimes. :growlmad: I was just mentioning to my friend yesterday, that my infertility would be much easier to manage if I had my own script pad and the power to use it.

When will you have testing done? Soon I hope. I would just suck ass if you had to wait to even have your labs sent.

OMG- I just realized that I typed, "I would just suck ass" :rofl::rofl::rofl:. 
I'm sure you realized that I meant "It". I am clearly not going to suck your doctor's ass for you. Although........if it would help............:blush:


----------



## readyformore

:hi: Nats.


----------



## Sus09

Hi Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready I have my appointmet on Friday. I have to say after all I am quite lucky as my GP is taking interest and concert about my case, and he is willing to order whatever I need and refer me to the specialist. While the hospital did not show any concern, I was just told "It is one of those things". 

Yes it is, but it the third time of "one of those things" :growlmad: So I am wondering what is the next thing that the doctor is going to consider, appart from sorting those cysts. We are also considering going private at this stage to see what happens. 

It is frustrating as you say! However strange as it might sound, I feel lucky that at least one GP is taking genuine interest in helping me achieve a sustainable PG!


----------



## readyformore

I would imagine that they would run a bunch of lab work. Maybe an immune panel? :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Probably! I think he was cosnidering that! 
Don´t you all feel like guinea pigs will all those tets, lab work, etc we have to go through?:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Yep, it is a bit like a science experiment.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

Ready- no troubles with the BCP now:happydance::happydance: I feel great, I'm just getting adjusted well and I'll be coming off of them:dohh: I start the nasal spray to suppress on Jan 18th:thumbup: and I stop taking the BCP on the 24th.. Have you decided when you'll trigger? I held my breath on the trigger it seems it needs to be times just right:thumbup:

Despie- I've got everything crossed there's no blank strip on Sunday and that there's a nice pink line waiting for you:hugs: Hopefully the pesseries are what you need:thumbup:

Sus-:hugs: I hope everything gets sorted for you soon!!

Nats- Hi:flower:

Jen- Hope you caught the eggie:hugs:

Ally- Hi and welcome:flower: Hope all is going ok for you:hugs:

Peace- Hey, hope all is well for you and you getting things figured out with the SA and all that:hugs:

Suki- Hope your family is doing a bit better today:flower::hugs:

Dmom-:hugs: It'll be fine


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, will you have a breakthrough bleed when you come off of the BCP?


----------



## crystal443

Yes:growlmad: I hope its short and sweet. FS did say there's a chance I'd have a breakthrough bleed but I'm pretty sure I will..if there's a chance then I'm one of those people that'll get it:dohh:

Ready-if you get your hands on a script pad I'll let you be my FS:happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Oh............those IVF drugs are a bit over my head. 
Maybe talk to me next year when I've completed an IVF cycle. Then I'll think I know everything about that as well. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I tell you right now, if this doesn't work out, it's IVF or nothing...I am handing my uterus over to a professional, lol


----------



## crystal443

I've handed my reproductive system over cause my uterus hates me but I'm hoping she'll like the FS:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I bet you could learn everything you need to know from Dr.Google and give any FS a run for their money :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I quit today...I think we just got a thread from someone who isn't 35...unless I have read it wrong. Sigh.


----------



## crystal443

You did not read it wrong:wacko: I was hoping ready would read it:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> You did not read it wrong:wacko: I was hoping ready would read it:winkwink:

:growlmad::nope::haha:


----------



## crystal443

I had to read it twice to make sure what I was reading was what I was reading....I can't reply I'd be too mean so I'll leave it go:growlmad::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Same here...


----------



## readyformore

Well, I'm already pissed off.......I just might go and check it out.

Actually, I'm still irritated about the person that 'wants to give up' because her mother doesn't agree with ttc! WTF! Is she 18?


----------



## readyformore

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Didn't make me mad. It effing made my night!! I am crying at the kitchen sink from laughing too hard!


----------



## crystal443

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I had to read it a few times but yeah was pretty funny:haha::haha: if they reproduce I throw my hands up and am done:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I can't imagine asking my mother for any advice tbh, which is what I typed... my mother would steer me in the wrong direction just for kicks and giggles...I make my own decisions thanks


----------



## readyformore

I was thinking which 'message of hope' would be the most encouraging to me........

How about a bfp from someone with primary and secondary infertility, one ovary, hypothyroidism, retroverted uterus, High FSH and low AMH, going through femara/IUI cycle #2 of ttc cycle #20. They also must be ttc #4, own a rottweiler and love to camp. :blush:

Maybe that's a bit too specific. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Maybe you should write that message of hope and put it in every single forum...see how long it takes for someone to bite your head off cause your being a downer..and that's exactly what would happen:thumbup: None ever wants to hear the tough side of fertility just the pretty side of things:wacko: We're really negative today aren't we?:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies looks like I missed a lot today....too busy being annoyed with my body bc apparently I haven't O'd yet...despite several days of starting-to-get-very-annoying O pain. But at least I will have a couple O sisters if I O tomorrow!:hugs:

The post....what can I say. You know because of the order of the universe this lady will be pg next month right:wacko:Ugh!!
Hope everyone is doing well, I need to go back and catch up on the last few pages.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> The post....what can I say. You know because of the order of the universe this lady will be pg next month right:wacko:Ugh!!

:haha:
You have to be absolutely right. 

Oh.............the irony of life.


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I hope you O soon, isn't a pain when it keeps playing around like that? 

She will totally get pregnant this month:dohh: the universe is against us:haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Jen- I hope you O soon, isn't a pain when it keeps playing around like that?
> 
> She will totally get pregnant this month:dohh: the universe is against us:haha::haha:

Hence why I am trying to appease the fertility gods. I've pissed off a deity and need to make ammends. :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

have to find the post...I don't really bother much these days looking at the forum, just my subscriptions.

Ready if you can appease the fertility gods AND get your hands on a script pad I'll be on the next flight out...actually any one of those would do! 

Jen that's so frustrating, hope it happens soon :hugs:

does anyone get crazy moody swings in the run up to O just like before af?it's cd 8 and I feel like a basket case - irritated at dh one moment and weepy the next :dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Peace- YES, I totally get hormonal and weepy right before O:hugs: I think its the rising levels of LH and estradiol that do it:thumbup:

I usually stick to subscribed threads too but another lady posted comments on a different post and we were discussing it on the IVF/IUI thread that brought me out of my cave lol and then this post was posted a little while ago...back to my cave lol its a nicer place:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Yep, plus she will suck up all the fertility on the board :growlmad:

Thanks Crystal, I think today might be it, I'm in quite a bit of pain, I haven't read this anywhere but does anyone know if prolonged/painful O is a symptom of anything (sign you are ltttc-the symptom spotting you do is for diseases, not pregnancy :haha:)

Peacebaby, I'm just moody in general:blush:I think since I started vitex I might be a bit better but maybe I'm just in a better mood right now?:shrug:

I only really go on this thread, except when I get tipped off that there's a doozy out there:haha:I can't handle the drive by hope, the "I got pg omg it took 4 WHOLE MONTHS!!" or the 28 year olds that question if age is affecting their fertility. I don't have it in me anymore. I have seen too many people in real life blessed with babies that they don't deserve. I do however pop by the ltttc success stories sometimes...cause sometimes I need to hear that.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Yep, plus she will suck up all the fertility on the board :growlmad:

:rofl:

That's totally a ltttc comment. I completely understand. 

I just joined a thread for those doing femara/IUI. After I posted I thought, "Shit, what am I doing!?!" simply because the last time I did IUI and joined a thread, I knew I was out when 3 other women in the thread announced their bfps. :dohh:
I am going to have to unsubscribe. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

If three other ladies announce a BFP just hope for a bumper crop lol!!


----------



## peacebaby

ok glad to hear I'm normal then with this pre-ov hormonal swing.

erm is someone trying to get us worked up? there's a post about a 35yr male worried he won't get to see his grandchildren...

Jen I think the vitex does help, I've only just restarted it now hopefully it will kick in soon. That's good you're feeling better!

I do enjoy and need success stories too - I often stalk the 'pregnancy after a loss' journals of people I've seen on the forum who have a history that I can relate to and i hunt for info of course. I'm happy and excited for the success of people that are known here whether by myself or others. Just like in real life I can't get excited about 'strangers' if that makes sense, it simply passes by my radar.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> ok glad to hear I'm normal then with this pre-ov hormonal swing.
> 
> erm is someone trying to get us worked up? there's a post about a 35yr male worried he won't get to see his grandchildren...
> 
> Jen I think the vitex does help, I've only just restarted it now hopefully it will kick in soon. That's good you're feeling better!
> 
> I do enjoy and need success stories too - I often stalk the 'pregnancy after a loss' journals of people I've seen on the forum who have a history that I can relate to and i hunt for info of course. I'm happy and excited for the success of people that are known here whether by myself or others. Just like in real life I can't get excited about 'strangers' if that makes sense, it simply passes by my radar.

Yeah that's the post we were talking about...maybe I'll start posting in teen pregnancy, because it makes about as much sense as her post does here!
It's funny I always used to say I would have all my kids before I was 30. Haaaahahaha:haha: good stuff huh?!


----------



## Jennifer01

Also out of curiosity what does baby aspirin do? I think there is a couple of ladies on here taking it?


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> I do enjoy and need success stories too - I often stalk the 'pregnancy after a loss' journals of people I've seen on the forum who have a history that I can relate to and i hunt for info of course. I'm happy and excited for the success of people that are known here whether by myself or others. Just like in real life I can't get excited about 'strangers' if that makes sense, it simply passes by my radar.

I'm the opposite. It might be because of my job. I am happy for strangers. I will chat with them about their pregnancies. My son's teacher is expecting her first child, (and why yes, her due date is the exact month that she was hoping for :dohh:) and I'm actually knitting her a pair of baby booties. 

It's the close friends or family members that put me crying into a pile of laundry. My 18 year old cousin that is addicted to heroin and has had 3 abortions but decided to keep this one yep, I had issues with that. The friend that was actually trying to prevent (albeit with withdrawl, which isn't terribly effective) announced she was preggo with #5 and VERY unhappy about it. I actually did her delivery last summer. It was fine, until she kept saying, "It's #5"......like he's not as important of something. Kind of sad really.


----------



## peacebaby

oh yes, I'd be happy too for the teacher especially since she's someone you've interacted with regularly... That's sweet of you, knitting the booties for her :hugs:

but the heroin addict and a mamma not appreciating #5....I'd lose it with the fertility gods :grr:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> I do enjoy and need success stories too - I often stalk the 'pregnancy after a loss' journals of people I've seen on the forum who have a history that I can relate to and i hunt for info of course. I'm happy and excited for the success of people that are known here whether by myself or others. Just like in real life I can't get excited about 'strangers' if that makes sense, it simply passes by my radar.
> 
> I'm the opposite. It might be because of my job. I am happy for strangers. I will chat with them about their pregnancies. My son's teacher is expecting her first child, (and why yes, her due date is the exact month that she was hoping for :dohh:) and I'm actually knitting her a pair of baby booties.
> 
> It's the close friends or family members that put me crying into a pile of laundry. My 18 year old cousin that is addicted to heroin and has had 3 abortions but decided to keep this one yep, I had issues with that. The friend that was actually trying to prevent (albeit with withdrawl, which isn't terribly effective) announced she was preggo with #5 and VERY unhappy about it. I actually did her delivery last summer. It was fine, until she kept saying, "It's #5"......like he's not as important of something. Kind of sad really.Click to expand...

Sadly, when we were preventing for years, that was one of our chosen methods. So effective for us that it seems to have continued working, even though we aren't doing it anymore:dohh::haha: You just have to laugh...or at least I do. Sometimes the laughing takes on a suspiciously weird, crazy and unstable tone, but hey, I'm still laughing:wacko:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> Also out of curiosity what does baby aspirin do? I think there is a couple of ladies on here taking it?

The baby aspirin is said to improve blood flow to the uterus. Some doc's say if you don't need it don't do it (usually given to ladies diagnosed with a blood clotting issue) but then again it is used by many clinics as empirical treatment.


----------



## dachsundmom

peacebaby said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Also out of curiosity what does baby aspirin do? I think there is a couple of ladies on here taking it?
> 
> The baby aspirin is said to improve blood flow to the uterus. Some doc's say if you don't need it don't do it (usually given to ladies diagnosed with a blood clotting issue) but then again it is used by many clinics as empirical treatment.Click to expand...

If your uterine lining is on the thin side, I wouldn't recommend this one, as it might thin it further.:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Ready, I totally get you :thumbup:

Strangers as such don't bother me, people I don't work closely with, preg women/babies in the supermarket etc, it's people I know, closely...... A close family friends daughter who is the same age as me preg 5 months off BCP (all the things I had wished/planned for myself, 42, 2012 baby, due in March and a little boy), my best friend's daughter who at 25 has just announced an unplanned 'suprise' and DH's DS + girlfriend who gave him a granddaughter Sept 2010, ouch that one really hurt. I sound so bitter and feel like I'm being overtaken - I hate feeling like this!!

The 'don't lose hope' threads I try and ignore, if I do read I always look at how many times they've posted, it's usually only in double figures!!


----------



## peacebaby

dachsundmom said:


> If your uterine lining is on the thin side, I wouldn't recommend this one, as it might thin it further.:flower:

yip that's right :flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks ladies! I know my lining is ok (ultrasound) I'm just stockpiling info bc once I get to the 3 year mark I think I will take any and everything I can get my hands on!! :thumbup:

In other news I had a temp rise this am, not huge but I think it's enough to say O day was yesterday (we will see in a couple days for sure if temps stay up) and we bd day of and day before so fx'd!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Desperado167

Jen I am feeling a bit weepy and fed up today ,my brother went home to California this morning and I really miss him ,he won't be coming back for two years ,other than that it's only two days till I test :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jen I am feeling a bit weepy and fed up today ,my brother went home to California this morning and I really miss him ,he won't be coming back for two years ,other than that it's only two days till I test :happydance::happydance:

:hugs: I'm sorry hun! You know, for how much I give my brother a hard time I would be so sad if I didn't see him for awhile! Maybe he will be back to visit you earlier-when your LO comes this year:thumbup: how are you feeling about this cycle? How many dpo will you be?(sorry I know I could prob find out but I'm at the lunch table at work on my phone so it's difficult!):hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

8dpo ,just a bit tired and weepy but it's prob the cooter tabs,:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ugh also there is a pregnant staff here today. Whenever she is here all the whole lunch table talks about it being pregnant. So....:wacko:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> 8dpo ,just a bit tired and weepy but it's prob the cooter tabs,:haha:

:haha: you said cooter!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Ugh also there is a pregnant staff here today. Whenever she is here all the whole lunch table talks about it being pregnant. So....:wacko:

:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Jen I am feeling a bit weepy and fed up today ,my brother went home to California this morning and I really miss him ,he won't be coming back for two years ,other than that it's only two days till I test :happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Despie- hopefully it isn't just the cooter tabs:hugs: Everything crossed you see a line on Sunday:thumbup:


I had to get a new bottle of prenatals and I bought my regular brand. opened them and took two last night and thought they tasted wierd, I could still taste them when I got up this morning because I take them right before bed. I checked the bottle and they're "new and improved" Vanilla flavour, they are not vanilla flavour they taste and smell wierd. There was a sale on the 190 count :dohh: so I guess I'll be tasting vanilla for awhile, I cannot imagine having morning sickness and trying to take them:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Despie- hopefully it isn't just the cooter tabs:hugs: Everything crossed you see a line on Sunday:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I had to get a new bottle of prenatals and I bought my regular brand. opened them and took two last night and thought they tasted wierd, I could still taste them when I got up this morning because I take them right before bed. I checked the bottle and they're "new and improved" Vanilla flavour, they are not vanilla flavour they taste and smell wierd. There was a sale on the 190 count :dohh: so I guess I'll be tasting vanilla for awhile, I cannot imagine having morning sickness and trying to take them:nope:

 :haha::haha:O dear ,:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Despie- hopefully it isn't just the cooter tabs:hugs: Everything crossed you see a line on Sunday:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I had to get a new bottle of prenatals and I bought my regular brand. opened them and took two last night and thought they tasted wierd, I could still taste them when I got up this morning because I take them right before bed. I checked the bottle and they're "new and improved" Vanilla flavour, they are not vanilla flavour they taste and smell wierd. There was a sale on the 190 count :dohh: so I guess I'll be tasting vanilla for awhile, I cannot imagine having morning sickness and trying to take them:nope:

I couldn't take any prenatals with my dd. :blush: I was already a sick mess and that would have put me over the edge. I did take just folic acid. I actually finished my first bottle of multivitamins when she was about 3 months old!

With my second son, I couldn't take prenatals, but I was able to tolerate a basic multivitamin. 

When I told my doc that I was going to ttc this time, she asked if I wanted a script for prenatals. I told her no, they always make me too sick. I will just stick to a women's multivitamin because I was sure it would only be a few months of ttc before I had morning sickness again. :dohh:

Maybe getting prenatals will make me pregnant? :haha:


----------



## crystal443

I've never seen a flavoured prenatal tbh but I can tell you they shouldn't be flavoured:thumbup: They mess with my stomach but I take so many different things I'm not sure what makes me queasy:wacko: I think its the prenatals and the iron supplement that does it...anyway a new one for me flavoured prenatals:wacko: 

How are you doing today Dmom?


Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

A lot of the pre-natals I see here are vanilla...I do the same thing as Ready, just a multi-vit and extra FA. I get my DHA in the fish oil.

Am ok today.


----------



## crystal443

Everything is slower coming here:wacko:glad your doing ok today:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello Despie, Crystal, Ready, Dmom, Peacebaby, any other ltttc'er that may be lurking:flower:

Today I found out a lady that I know (that I never thought would ever have/want children) is preg. I don't know why but it effing devastated me. I know of at least 7 people that are preg right now but this was crushing. Thankfully I heard from a third party so I didn't embarrass myself.
Phuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Hello Despie, Crystal, Ready, Dmom, Peacebaby, any other ltttc'er that may be lurking:flower:
> 
> Today I found out a lady that I know (that I never thought would ever have/want children) is preg. I don't know why but it effing devastated me. I know of at least 7 people that are preg right now but this was crushing. Thankfully I heard from a third party so I didn't embarrass myself.
> Phuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!

:cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax, my O buddy, how are you doing? I'm looking forward to surviving the 2ww with you:flower:
I think I was yesterday, but we are treating today like a possibility also. Never did get a positive opk:growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

Jen-:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It does seem harder when its someone that we thought didn't want kids


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax, my O buddy, how are you doing? I'm looking forward to surviving the 2ww with you:flower:
I think I was yesterday, but we are treating today like a possibility also. Never did get a positive opk:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Hello Despie, Crystal, Ready, Dmom, Peacebaby, any other ltttc'er that may be lurking:flower:
> 
> Today I found out a lady that I know (that I never thought would ever have/want children) is preg. I don't know why but it effing devastated me. I know of at least 7 people that are preg right now but this was crushing. Thankfully I heard from a third party so I didn't embarrass myself.
> Phuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!

:cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jennifer01 said:


> Jax, my O buddy, how are you doing? I'm looking forward to surviving the 2ww with you:flower:
> I think I was yesterday, but we are treating today like a possibility also. Never did get a positive opk:growlmad:

Not too good Jen, O yesterday, DH wouldn't BD, failed miserably.....again :cry: This time in my cycle is about the worst it can get, even over AF and I'm not sure I can stand the disappointment again.......bet you wish you hadn't asked now! I'm off to cry into my latte.....xXx


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, my O buddy, how are you doing? I'm looking forward to surviving the 2ww with you:flower:
> I think I was yesterday, but we are treating today like a possibility also. Never did get a positive opk:growlmad:
> 
> Not too good Jen, O yesterday, DH wouldn't BD, failed miserably.....again :cry: This time in my cycle is about the worst it can get, even over AF and I'm not sure I can stand the disappointment again.......bet you wish you hadn't asked now! I'm off to cry into my latte.....xXxClick to expand...


Oh Jax that is so frustrating!:hugs::cry::hugs:
Were you able to get any in the days leading up to O?
Ugh I just want to deal with him for you :grr: I'm so 
sorry you have to deal with that on top of regular old
ttc bullcrap:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, my O buddy, how are you doing? I'm looking forward to surviving the 2ww with you:flower:
> I think I was yesterday, but we are treating today like a possibility also. Never did get a positive opk:growlmad:
> 
> Not too good Jen, O yesterday, DH wouldn't BD, failed miserably.....again :cry: This time in my cycle is about the worst it can get, even over AF and I'm not sure I can stand the disappointment again.......bet you wish you hadn't asked now! I'm off to cry into my latte.....xXxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Jax that is so frustrating!:hugs::cry::hugs:
> Were you able to get any in the days leading up to O?
> Ugh I just want to deal with him for you :grr: I'm so
> sorry you have to deal with that on top of regular old
> ttc bullcrap:hugs:Click to expand...


:dohh::cry::growlmad::nope: Jax.

I'm with Jen. We'll go beat the snot out of him. :gun:
Or maybe at least, steal his sperm for you.

And, I've found my laundry pile to be a great soothing place to cry. :hugs:

I'm not too familiar with his history. Does he have performance anxiety?

FWIW- I have only ever gotten 1 +opk. Ever. And, I ovulate every single month. I think I have a very short LH surge and just miss it, even when I test every 12 hours. I'm also well hydrated, so it isn't always accurate for me when I've been awake.


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, my O buddy, how are you doing? I'm looking forward to surviving the 2ww with you:flower:
> I think I was yesterday, but we are treating today like a possibility also. Never did get a positive opk:growlmad:
> 
> Not too good Jen, O yesterday, DH wouldn't BD, failed miserably.....again :cry: This time in my cycle is about the worst it can get, even over AF and I'm not sure I can stand the disappointment again.......bet you wish you hadn't asked now! I'm off to cry into my latte.....xXxClick to expand...

Omfg jax ,:growlmad::growlmad:Am so fucking angry for u right now ,:cry:am so sorry babes ,but u did manage the two days before didn't you ?xxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:

i think we should all come to your place with Despie leading the way baseball bat in hand..


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, my O buddy, how are you doing? I'm looking forward to surviving the 2ww with you:flower:
> I think I was yesterday, but we are treating today like a possibility also. Never did get a positive opk:growlmad:
> 
> Not too good Jen, O yesterday, DH wouldn't BD, failed miserably.....again :cry: This time in my cycle is about the worst it can get, even over AF and I'm not sure I can stand the disappointment again.......bet you wish you hadn't asked now! I'm off to cry into my latte.....xXxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Jax that is so frustrating!:hugs::cry::hugs:
> Were you able to get any in the days leading up to O?
> Ugh I just want to deal with him for you :grr: I'm so
> sorry you have to deal with that on top of regular old
> ttc bullcrap:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :dohh::cry::growlmad::nope: Jax.
> 
> I'm with Jen. We'll go beat the snot out of him. :gun:
> Or maybe at least, steal his sperm for you.
> 
> And, I've found my laundry pile to be a great soothing place to cry. :hugs:
> 
> I'm not too familiar with his history. Does he have performance anxiety?
> 
> FWIW- I have only ever gotten 1 +opk. Ever. And, I ovulate every single month. I think I have a very short LH surge and just miss it, even when I test every 12 hours. I'm also well hydrated, so it isn't always accurate for me when I've been awake.Click to expand...


Ready I drink TONS throughout the day, so maybe that's to blame for my negative opk's too!


----------



## readyformore

Well, the 'hope' message has continued to get posts. I read the last few, and I have to admit that I have no idea what they are trying to say. :shrug: I especially liked the comment of how someone mentioned, albeit sheepishly, that she gets upset when someone with children complains about struggling with ttc. That just made my day! :nope:

I will do like Crystal says, and hide out in my cave. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> i think we should all come to your place with Despie leading the way baseball bat in hand..

:haha::haha::haha::haha::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

haven't been on for a few days having a bit of a tough week with Bertie (cat) being killed. I'm also in the 2ww so generally go a bit bonkers at this point. I'm 10dpo and my temperature has gone through the roof the last two days I know I'm on the prog cream but I've taken it for probably 9 months in total and temp has never been this high. Did a IC earlier and I got a line but I don't think it's a :bfp:. although the line came up straight away at about 4 minutes the pink dye looked smudged so I don't think it's real. Will test again in the morning need to get myself some FRER or superdrug tests tommorrow. I'm not getting excited cos I know those IC tests are motherf***ers!!

Jax-poor you :hugs::hugs: my hubby has no choice I tell him I'm ovulating in a few days and i need sex NOW! I might try and be a bit sexy and wear saucy underwear but he's under no illiussions he's not leaving the room till the job is done. Do you think it might help to tell OH you're ovulating or will it put him off? I'm hoping you got plenty of sex in before ovulation.

Despie- we're almost cycle buddies I see your temp is still up, FX you get 2 lovely lines on Sunday 

D-mon- hope you're okay and not feeling sick and tired yet I'm SO excited for you!

Jen-sorry everyone is pregnant around you it can be so bloody tough :hugs:

Peacebaby-hope you're okay, I like your idea of us all going round + kicking the shit out of Jax's OH!! 

Crystal- i have to say your pre-natals sound gross vanilla flavour urgh! I can't take prenatals because the iron plays havoc with my IBS! Fx they do the trick!

Ready-I know what you mean about the hope posts I didn't get the last few posts either. I like you am happier just coming to this thread, I read a few others every know + then.

Have a good evening ladies I'm going to try and persuade hubby + kids to watch my Take That DVD I got for Christmas- I'm a sad TT fan been to most of their gigs and I love Howard best ha ha!!

SEnding you all 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki sorry u have had it bad , ,hoping and praying its your month ,can we see the test please ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki...we need to see it and if you don't want to post here, do so on the POAS thread.


----------



## sukisam

I'll try and post it I'm such a spanner anyone know how I do it on here?


----------



## Jennifer01

Gahhhhh we need to see this test!!
I was in such a rush to type that I accidentally hit "report post" on Despies post:haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi
I think I've attached it, the line appeared at about 1-2 minutes, then as the dye passed through it smudged. after about 10 minutes i opened the end bit to see if the dye was caught under there so I'm sure it's not positive.
The phot was at about 11 minutes will have to test again in the morning
thanks guys xx

Forgot to say IRL the line looks like it goes all the way down but in the photo it looks like it stops too soon
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> I'll try and post it I'm such a spanner anyone know how I do it on here?


Chart looks awesome too:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Gahhhhh we need to see this test!!
> I was in such a rush to type that I accidentally hit "report post" on Despies post:haha:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::loopy::trouble::trouble::saywhat::saywhat:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm, that is a questionable test.:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Gahhhhh we need to see this test!!
> I was in such a rush to type that I accidentally hit "report post" on Despies post:haha:
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::loopy::trouble::trouble::saywhat::saywhat:Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Do u have another test?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

That's ok...someone accidentally reported me on Despie's thread earlier...:haha:


----------



## sukisam

That's what i thought it was just weird it came up before the smudge WTF?
I'm not taking it too seriously but I am (a little bit) excited about my chart!
We'll see what the next few days bring.
Jen- i just burst out laughing at you reporting Despie's post how funny!!

Only got IC's an no pee!! So will have to wait till morning x


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> That's what i thought it was just weird it came up before the smudge WTF?
> I'm not taking it too seriously but I am (a little bit) excited about my chart!
> We'll see what the next few days bring.
> Jen- i just burst out laughing at you reporting Despie's post how funny!!
> 
> Only got IC's an no pee!! So will have to wait till morning x

:nope::nope::nope::nope::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well, I have a months worth of stuff to read so forgive me if I'm not up to speed for a while.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well, I have a months worth of stuff to read so forgive me if I'm not up to speed for a while.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

good to have you back Northstar I hope you're well, we have missed you xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks! Is that a maybe test suki? I'm still reading the thread...


----------



## readyformore

Jen- too funny. :haha: I'm not sure if anyone has reported me, but I have actually reported on my own threads. :haha:

Suki- I'm biting my nails waiting for another test. Please post here if you are posting on POAS thread as well. I'm sorry you are trapped in the mental insanity of the 2ww. :iron: :dishes::laundry::hangwashing:](*,)

Northstar- Finally, you're back. Honestly, don't get too stressed about catching up. Just jump right in.........or at least that's what I do. :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

OK well - firstly the good news....

I tolerated Clomid really well :thumbup: had a 27 day cycle with Ov on Cd15 and 12 day LP. So, that is a definite improvement on all the troubles I've been having with delayed ov and short LP since I did the EPO/BCP cycle.

Now the bad news....

D got a call last night from the lab, they have either lost or misproccessed the SA :gun::growlmad::cry: he did before Xmas and now he has to do another one, which will mean abstaining again which sucks as our time together is restricted by him working offshore and me working in Europe already. 

Very upset about this level of incompetence by the lab...
So


----------



## dachsundmom

Total fucktard status!:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

We are going to celebrate D's 40th this weekend and I'm sick of lame TTC sex, I'm not abstaining for JIAC II the Sequel :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Omfg ,that is a disgrace :growlmad:


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> OK well - firstly the good news....
> 
> I tolerated Clomid really well :thumbup: had a 27 day cycle with Ov on Cd15 and 12 day LP. So, that is a definite improvement on all the troubles I've been having with delayed ov and short LP since I did the EPO/BCP cycle.
> 
> Now the bad news....
> 
> D got a call last night from the lab, they have either lost or misproccessed the SA :gun::growlmad::cry: he did before Xmas and now he has to do another one, which will mean abstaining again which sucks as our time together is restricted by him working offshore and me working in Europe already.
> 
> Very upset about this level of incompetence by the lab...
> So

Good to hear the clomid worked well for you. :thumbup:

WTF is it with labs screwing up the SA? So sorry he has to redo it. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> We are going to celebrate D's 40th this weekend and I'm sick of lame TTC sex, I'm not abstaining for JIAC II the Sequel :growlmad:

I think it's more accurate that way anyway. :winkwink:
They tell you to abstain for 3-4 days for SA, but to have sex every 24-48 hours while ttc. 

My husband has a normal SA, but with daily sex his count drops to barely visible. :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks everyone :hugs:

We'll wait until next month to do it again, logistically it's just too short notice this time, as I'm on Clomid and have self prescribed jizz conservation strategy.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> We are going to celebrate D's 40th this weekend and I'm sick of lame TTC sex, I'm not abstaining for JIAC II the Sequel :growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Northstar, that's a nightmare!:nope:
I say you write an exposé on that clinic, and sell it for a profit. JIAC II:JIAC'in again!
:hugs:
I guess everyone makes mistakes but don't they get how difficult this is already?!


----------



## Jax41

Hi Everyone,

Thanks girls for offering to come over to beat the living cr*p out of my DH, I have to be honest (and some would say I'm cutting him an awful lot of slack here.....) I'm full on TTC and he's NTNP, I never tell him when I O, take all the pressure myself, so no ready it's just excuses he has no performance issues. I'm trying to do this on my own expecting a miracle - dumb :dohh: never going to work!! Me and DH need to have a heart2heart and pretty soon otherwise I think I'm going to fall apart!!

We did BD CD10 and (the early hours of!) 13, I got my only +OPK in the eve of CD13 so maybe, just maybe but I'm seriously not holding out much hope......

Suki, blimey I'm waiting in the wings to get my happydance smilie out!!!

NS, can't believe what has happened to D's jizz :shock: I bet you are spitting f'ing feathers!!! Have a great weekend 'catching up and celebrating :winkwink: and hope they don't cock it up again!! Sorry had to laugh at my own pun there!:haha:


----------



## AnnaLaura

NorthStar said:


> OK well - firstly the good news....
> 
> I tolerated Clomid really well :thumbup: had a 27 day cycle with Ov on Cd15 and 12 day LP. So, that is a definite improvement on all the troubles I've been having with delayed ov and short LP since I did the EPO/BCP cycle.
> 
> Now the bad news....
> 
> D got a call last night from the lab, they have either lost or misproccessed the SA :gun::growlmad::cry: he did before Xmas and now he has to do another one, which will mean abstaining again which sucks as our time together is restricted by him working offshore and me working in Europe already.
> 
> Very upset about this level of incompetence by the lab...
> So

Happy to hear about your improvement with the Clomid! :happydance:

However...I don't understand the "lost" SA. Where would it go? How could they lose it? Did they just not really do the analysis in the first place? :growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

Suki-Please post your testing here too:thumbup:As I think we're all agreed if it's one of us girls we're all happy to support each other and be each others cheerleader, I really hope this is it for you:hugs:

NS-I can't believe your hubby's SA got lost:dohh: That's just crazy...very very unprofessional. glad Clomid worked for you though and I agree with Ready abstinence doesn't give a true result:thumbup:

Dmom- So happy for you:hugs: but your doc is a moron:hugs:

Jax-Have a heart to heart with your DH, he might surprise you:hugs: I hope you get all the answers you want!!

Jen-hope everything is going well:hugs:

Peace-Hope your doing well too:thumbup:

Despie-Thinking of you and I hope you see your lines on Sun.:hugs:

Hi everyone else:flower:Hope everyone is doing well, I'm just in a holding pattern for now:haha: but I do start my spray this week coming so things feel like they're starting to move along a bit:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Ready I am just popping to say a quick hello:flower: as I am going to bed.

I went to the doctor today and he has referred me to the fertility specialist to get better care, so I am happy. This fertility specialist is the best in the area so I am even happier. so it will be intesting what "guinea pig" tests :haha:they are going to do when I go next. Sorry for the bad taste joke, but I had to say it :haha::haha::blush:

How are you doing? How is your femara cycle going? still no SE? 

:hi: to the rest of the ladies! :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki, hope we can make the 2ww more bearable for you :hugs: and hoping tomorrow's tests and temp make you & all of us smile:flower:

Despie, sorry you're feeling tired...praying for you there's a good reason for it..praying for 2 lines on Sunday :hugs2:

Dmom how are you feeling? your hcg level sounded right on target not sure what that nutty doc's on about :ignore:

Jax, I'm praying you'll get to have the chat with DH soon, it's too much to bear by yourself hun:hugs::hugs:

Jen, I'd better tread carefully while you're hot on the report tab, lol! We're with you through the 2ww:hugs:

N.S welcome back and yay for the good cycle on clomid, fxd it's the magic cycle for you. As for The Lab that Lost the Jizz...:growlmad: how on earth did they manage that? Like AL I wonder if they didn't analyse it within the time and are now trying to cover their tracks? Let's threaten to sue them!

Crystal, glad to hear you're all on track with your protocol, you're doing great and I'm sure next week will be even better :thumbup:

Ready, it's so refreshing to hear of a supportive family member. It's really nice of your SIL to offer to stay with the kids so you can attend your appointments and I'm sure if reflects your goodness towards her. I'm so glad for you with all these positives signs for this cycle :happydance:

AL, Nats, Lou and everyone else :hi:

afm, using the cbfm to avoid the fertile days feels weird but definitely stress-free :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

silly double post again!


----------



## peacebaby

hi Sus, great news :happydance: you must be so relieved to eventually get specialist care. Are these different tests from the standard ones the NHS do?


----------



## readyformore

Sus- how great that you are getting a good referral to a great doc! What good news. At least you can get the testing done and get it over with. Most of the time, they only repeat bloodwork, so the more unpleasant stuff is a one time only event. :thumbup:
And yep, I just took my last femara, and not a single side effect. :shrug: I am not at all complaining, and I know from experience that these drugs will mess with me for the rest of the month, but I'm thrilled by my lack of a headache. It was really a pain the last time I did it.

peacebaby- why are you avoiding this cycle? The concept eludes me. :haha:

Well- I am back from the land of the super fertile. I went to work for a few hours. I had a couple of patients that were 20, just had their second babies. One of them lived with her mother and neither she nor her mom could drive. We do not live in an area of public transportation. I have no idea how she gets groceries. How will she get her baby to the pediatrician? :nope:

Then, I had a chat with a good friend/coworker. She has 7 kids and knows that I am ttc. She asked how long it had been. When I told her 20 cycles, I thought she was going to cry right then and there. She was very upset. She asked a lot of questions, which honestly was really nice. No one seems to care that I am ttc. Because I already have 3 kids, people just assume that it's not really that important. She understands that baby #4 is just as special and wanted as baby #1. She then told me that she is expecting baby #8 and admitted that she was afraid to tell me. Truthfully, I was happy for her and wasn't even upset. She said, "I wanted it to be you." :cry: You know what.........it just doesn't work that way. She can't pass #8 to me to have #4. If she could, I would pass #4 for you guys to have #1. But, that's not the way it works, is it. *sigh*


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Suki, hope we can make the 2ww more bearable for you :hugs: and hoping tomorrow's tests and temp make you & all of us smile:flower:
> 
> Despie, sorry you're feeling tired...praying for you there's a good reason for it..praying for 2 lines on Sunday :hugs2:
> 
> Dmom how are you feeling? your hcg level sounded right on target not sure what that nutty doc's on about :ignore:
> 
> Jax, I'm praying you'll get to have the chat with DH soon, it's too much to bear by yourself hun:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jen, I'd better tread carefully while you're hot on the report tab, lol! We're with you through the 2ww:hugs:
> 
> N.S welcome back and yay for the good cycle on clomid, fxd it's the magic cycle for you. As for The Lab that Lost the Jizz...:growlmad: how on earth did they manage that? Like AL I wonder if they didn't analyse it within the time and are now trying to cover their tracks? Let's threaten to sue them!
> 
> Crystal, glad to hear you're all on track with your protocol, you're doing great and I'm sure next week will be even better :thumbup:
> 
> Ready, it's so refreshing to hear of a supportive family member. It's really nice of your SIL to offer to stay with the kids so you can attend your appointments and I'm sure if reflects your goodness towards her. I'm so glad for you with all these positives signs for this cycle :happydance:
> 
> AL, Nats, Lou and everyone else :hi:
> 
> afm, using the cbfm to avoid the fertile days feels weird but definitely stress-free :thumbup:


:haha:

Honestly, 2ww at this point is almost worse than AF. You can't even get drunk and kill the pain!!:haha:Recently I have been less picky about what I do for those two weeks, cause I've been putting half a month on hold for going on 2 and a half years. So last month when I got sick, I took meds which I used to avoid. I'm just sick of suffering through that kind of thing when it doesn't seem to make a difference either way.:shrug:I only learned about 4 months ago that Advil was a no-no...and I do avoid that now. But if I want a glass of wine, I have one now dammit!!
Must feel very backwards to be avoiding getting pg. Am I right that it's just for this cycle?


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Sus- how great that you are getting a good referral to a great doc! What good news. At least you can get the testing done and get it over with. Most of the time, they only repeat bloodwork, so the more unpleasant stuff is a one time only event. :thumbup:
> And yep, I just took my last femara, and not a single side effect. :shrug: I am not at all complaining, and I know from experience that these drugs will mess with me for the rest of the month, but I'm thrilled by my lack of a headache. It was really a pain the last time I did it.
> 
> peacebaby- why are you avoiding this cycle? The concept eludes me. :haha:
> 
> Well- I am back from the land of the super fertile. I went to work for a few hours. I had a couple of patients that were 20, just had their second babies. One of them lived with her mother and neither she nor her mom could drive. We do not live in an area of public transportation. I have no idea how she gets groceries. How will she get her baby to the pediatrician? :nope:
> 
> Then, I had a chat with a good friend/coworker. She has 7 kids and knows that I am ttc. She asked how long it had been. When I told her 20 cycles, I thought she was going to cry right then and there. She was very upset. She asked a lot of questions, which honestly was really nice. No one seems to care that I am ttc. Because I already have 3 kids, people just assume that it's not really that important. She understands that baby #4 is just as special and wanted as baby #1. She then told me that she is expecting baby #8 and admitted that she was afraid to tell me. Truthfully, I was happy for her and wasn't even upset. She said, "I wanted it to be you." :cry: You know what.........it just doesn't work that way. She can't pass #8 to me to have #4. If she could, I would pass #4 for you guys to have #1. But, that's not the way it works, is it. *sigh*


I don't know if I just missed that post, but did you sort out your work iui conflict yet?


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I don't know if I just missed that post, but did you sort out your work iui conflict yet?

I just got it sorted out tonight. 

I have a good friend that has had major issues with ttc, and she's helping me. :thumbup:
I will work Sunday afternoon for her, (1pm to 7pm. It will be my 5th weekend in a row). Then, she will work Friday morning for me, from 7am to 1pm. I will come in after my IUI. She has 2 kids, so had to ask her mother to watch her kids so she could work for me. Her mother also works. :wacko:
I had to ask my mom to watch the kids so I could even get to the clinic. 

Seriously, how many people does it take to get one woman pregnant? So far, myself, one doctor, a couple of nurses, and ultrasound tech, someone to prepare the sperm, 2 grandmothers to watch the kids, a coworker friend to cover my shift. Oh...........and don't forgot my husband! I do need his sperm. :haha: I actually joked about bringing DH's JIAC to work. We can go into an empty room, use a hospital speculum, and my friend can do the insemination. Damn........it does have a certain amount of appeal to it!


----------



## Sus09

> Seriously, how many people does it take to get one woman pregnant? So far, myself, one doctor, a couple of nurses, and ultrasound tech, someone to prepare the sperm, 2 grandmothers to watch the kids, a coworker friend to cover my shift. Oh...........and don't forgot my husband! I do need his sperm. I actually joked about bringing DH's JIAC to work. We can go into an empty room, use a hospital speculum, and my friend can do the insemination. Damn........it does have a certain amount of appeal to it!


:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Funny but so true :wacko:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies :wave:

I hope you are all okay and surviving the crazy rollercoster that is LTTC! Well after yesterdays crazy test with a ? line I POAS this morning, got up and did it looked at 3 minutes then went back to sleep. It was a snow white :bfn: , went back to sleep woke up an hour later to a kind of smudgy pink line so i think maybe there's some dye problems with this batch of ICs. Although it was a pack of 25 and the other 23 were okay- not that I'm a mad crazy POAS addict :blush:

So it's all :bfn: for me although my temp is still good and FF says it's triphasic so you never know.

Despie-your chart is still looking I have everything crossed for tommorrow :hugs:

Ready- i just laughed out load at your post about how many people it's taking to get you preggers :haha:. I'm glad you have managed to swap your shift FX this is the IUI for you.

Northstar-gald clomid was good for you and minus the severe PMT I got, can't belive those bloody wankers have lots the jizz :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Enjoy your weekend away and the proper sex!

Jen- I too have relaxed things in the 2ww this month, I stopped nurofen cold + flu but when hubby and i went away last weekend i had a few pints of lager and really enjoyed it! It's been 29 months so I thought f**k it I want to have fun with my hubby. The wine sounds like a good idea :hugs:

Crystal-sounds like it's all going well, good luck with starting the spray next week, got a great feeling for us all at the moment :hugs:. I would only post my tests here if that's okay with you. i get a bit scared everywhere else on B+B :blush:

Peacebaby-glad you're stressfree having a month of ttc, I hope you have some great re-connecting and not ttc sex!

Jax-I don't know how you're going through this bonkers process on your own, think your hubby is being a little bit naughty. We'd all love to NTNP but we aint going to get preggers with that strategy shall I come round and kick his arse for you :growlmad::growlmad:. Think like you said an honest talk might be needed, I really, really hope he gets it and starts giving you the TLC you need :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus- glad you've had a referral to a FS it's a step closer to getting preggers.

Well I'm off to take DS to footy- it's bloody freezing might sneak off and leave hubby there :haha::haha:. Will get myself some decent tests and POAS tommorrow like Despie- what a tense day for our thread eh?!

Have a good day lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Suki for the bfn. I'm hoping the smudge really means something though. 

I also peaked at your chart. It looks good. I also couldn't help but notice that you are quite the dedicated charter, lol. I can't seem to make myself temp every day. I try to temp faithfully for about a week during ov, then it's hit or miss. :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,I loved your post on how many peeps does it take to get pregnant ,am still laughing :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,enjoy the footie yes we can be Poas pals tomorrow :thumbup::hugs:Good luck babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I just missed that post, but did you sort out your work iui conflict yet?
> 
> I just got it sorted out tonight.
> 
> I have a good friend that has had major issues with ttc, and she's helping me. :thumbup:
> I will work Sunday afternoon for her, (1pm to 7pm. It will be my 5th weekend in a row). Then, she will work Friday morning for me, from 7am to 1pm. I will come in after my IUI. She has 2 kids, so had to ask her mother to watch her kids so she could work for me. Her mother also works. :wacko:
> I had to ask my mom to watch the kids so I could even get to the clinic.
> 
> Seriously, how many people does it take to get one woman pregnant? So far, myself, one doctor, a couple of nurses, and ultrasound tech, someone to prepare the sperm, 2 grandmothers to watch the kids, a coworker friend to cover my shift. Oh...........and don't forgot my husband! I do need his sperm. :haha: I actually joked about bringing DH's JIAC to work. We can go into an empty room, use a hospital speculum, and my friend can do the insemination. Damn........it does have a certain amount of appeal to it!Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> I hope you are all okay and surviving the crazy rollercoster that is LTTC! Well after yesterdays crazy test with a ? line I POAS this morning, got up and did it looked at 3 minutes then went back to sleep. It was a snow white :bfn: , went back to sleep woke up an hour later to a kind of smudgy pink line so i think maybe there's some dye problems with this batch of ICs. Although it was a pack of 25 and the other 23 were okay- not that I'm a mad crazy POAS addict :blush:
> 
> So it's all :bfn: for me although my temp is still good and FF says it's triphasic so you never know.
> 
> Despie-your chart is still looking I have everything crossed for tommorrow :hugs:
> 
> Ready- i just laughed out load at your post about how many people it's taking to get you preggers :haha:. I'm glad you have managed to swap your shift FX this is the IUI for you.
> 
> Northstar-gald clomid was good for you and minus the severe PMT I got, can't belive those bloody wankers have lots the jizz :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> Enjoy your weekend away and the proper sex!
> 
> Jen- I too have relaxed things in the 2ww this month, I stopped nurofen cold + flu but when hubby and i went away last weekend i had a few pints of lager and really enjoyed it! It's been 29 months so I thought f**k it I want to have fun with my hubby. The wine sounds like a good idea :hugs:
> 
> Crystal-sounds like it's all going well, good luck with starting the spray next week, got a great feeling for us all at the moment :hugs:. I would only post my tests here if that's okay with you. i get a bit scared everywhere else on B+B :blush:
> 
> Peacebaby-glad you're stressfree having a month of ttc, I hope you have some great re-connecting and not ttc sex!
> 
> Jax-I don't know how you're going through this bonkers process on your own, think your hubby is being a little bit naughty. We'd all love to NTNP but we aint going to get preggers with that strategy shall I come round and kick his arse for you :growlmad::growlmad:. Think like you said an honest talk might be needed, I really, really hope he gets it and starts giving you the TLC you need :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus- glad you've had a referral to a FS it's a step closer to getting preggers.
> 
> Well I'm off to take DS to footy- it's bloody freezing might sneak off and leave hubby there :haha::haha:. Will get myself some decent tests and POAS tommorrow like Despie- what a tense day for our thread eh?!
> 
> Have a good day lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Suki, your chart does look great, I will be waiting for your test results tomorrow!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower: Well my baby is 14 today:cry::haha::haha: We took him out yesterday because DD had to work today and she wanted to go as well:thumbup: We took him to a huge mall and he wanted new runners, he got some new shirts, took him out for lunch, candy store:wacko:. DD wanted to get spray tanned:wacko: typical 15 yo :haha::haha: first time she had it done and I think was the last, she wouldn't normally go for the spray tan but we live and learn:haha::haha: Took him to see Sherlock Holmes last night:thumbup:So he had a great day and we'll do cake today, we did offer for him to invite friends to the movie but he didn't want to. He doesn't like the fuss but DD def likes the fuss on her birthday:thumbup:

Despie-Was just over to LL's journal and hopefully they're not SE from prog but a BFP coming your way:thumbup: can't wait to find out:hugs::hugs:

Ready- Can't wait to find out how your IUI goes with all of those people involves:haha::haha:Never thought of it like that but it is true...takes a lot people to germ one lady pregnant sometimes:hugs:

Jen- I gave up trying to avoid everything in the TWW as well:wacko:You'll miss out on life after awhile:hugs:

Suki-Things still look great for you:thumbup: not giving up on you yet:hugs:

Hi everyone else:hugs: I'll be back later to catch up:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls:flower: Well my baby is 14 today:cry::haha::haha: We took him out yesterday because DD had to work today and she wanted to go as well:thumbup: We took him to a huge mall and he wanted new runners, he got some new shirts, took him out for lunch, candy store:wacko:. DD wanted to get spray tanned:wacko: typical 15 yo :haha::haha: first time she had it done and I think was the last, she wouldn't normally go for the spray tan but we live and learn:haha::haha: Took him to see Sherlock Holmes last night:thumbup:So he had a great day and we'll do cake today, we did offer for him to invite friends to the movie but he didn't want to. He doesn't like the fuss but DD def likes the fuss on her birthday:thumbup:
> 
> Despie-Was just over to LL's journal and hopefully they're not SE from prog but a BFP coming your way:thumbup: can't wait to find out:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready- Can't wait to find out how your IUI goes with all of those people involves:haha::haha:Never thought of it like that but it is true...takes a lot people to germ one lady pregnant sometimes:hugs:
> 
> Jen- I gave up trying to avoid everything in the TWW as well:wacko:You'll miss out on life after awhile:hugs:
> 
> Suki-Things still look great for you:thumbup: not giving up on you yet:hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else:hugs: I'll be back later to catch up:haha:


Crystal sounds like a great day, it's tough though to see your LO almost grown:cry:
Looking forward to some upcoming bfps on this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal your day sounds lovely ,my dd is almost 14 and just asked today for hair extensions ,:wacko:Even thou she has lovely long hair ,they grow up too quick :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, your DD has beautiful hair! I wish mine looked that good, lol


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone

Despie and Suki still got everything crossed for tomorrow's testing
:dust::dust::dust:

Crystal it must make you both proud and sad to see your boy reach 14, wow sounds like they're great kids. I think girls are always big on celebrating birthdays with the friends but guys keep things low key...at least thats how I remember it. You have an exciting week ahead, hoping it all goes smoothly!

Jen enjoy yourself, life's too short to keep the simple pleasures on hold. 

Ready those are immense logistics...LOL at how many people it takes! Yay for no side effects with the femara.

Ready, we're on the ttc break because it's the first cycle after the mc and we were told to wait until all the chromosone and immune test results are in. Our doctor also wanted me to take supplements to improve egg quality (the egg always gets blamed!). So Jen to answer your question, I think we might have to wait it out until March...at first I thought it was too much time to waste when we have none on our side on the other hand I see the logic in waiting to reduce the risk of another loss rather than just taking another shot in the dark.My acupuncturist also advised on the same waiting period so I guess if they're all saying it there must be some good in it :shrug: I've also decided to get the NK cell test done in a few weeks so I guess the wait doesn't feel like such a waste after all. Oh and Suki, yes it feels so good just to focus on our relationship again, no on-demand BDing feels like we've be given "get out of jail card". 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend...praying for good news on the thread in the days ahead 
:dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Despie- I love DD but she will have me crazy:wacko:she's all for hair extensions like your daughter, the spray tan however she regrets lol..it's blotchy and orange this morning so I think she's given up on that. She works part time and maintains honors so I don't like to say no to things that are reversible like orange skin:haha: so I do tend to let her try things if it won't hurt her:haha::haha:

DMom- does your daughter ask for crazy things yet?

Peace- things will work out for you:thumbup:

Jen- yeah it's hard when our babies grow up:cry::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD is talking about the car she wants, lol. :haha:

And computer equipment...she isn't really into hair and make-up, which is fine...she did want to streak her hair pink last summer, but thankfully, the band director told her no...so, I didn't have to deal with it.:haha:

However, I have caught her recently using my self-tanner, which is fine, but I wanted to show her how to do it, so she doesn't end up looking like a leopard.:wacko:


----------



## peacebaby

LOL..hair extensions, orange and leopard skin :haha: teenage daughters sound like lots of girly fun:kiss:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Ready, we're on the ttc break because it's the first cycle after the mc and we were told to wait until all the chromosone and immune test results are in. Our doctor also wanted me to take supplements to improve egg quality (the egg always gets blamed!). So Jen to answer your question, I think we might have to wait it out until March...at first I thought it was too much time to waste when we have none on our side on the other hand I see the logic in waiting to reduce the risk of another loss rather than just taking another shot in the dark.My acupuncturist also advised on the same waiting period so I guess if they're all saying it there must be some good in it :shrug: I've also decided to get the NK cell test done in a few weeks so I guess the wait doesn't feel like such a waste after all. Oh and Suki, yes it feels so good just to focus on our relationship again, no on-demand BDing feels like we've be given "get out of jail card".

:hugs: peacebaby. 
It sounds like a really good plan. 
Please let us know what your immune test results are. It could be something as simple as taking a baby aspirin to ensure a healthy pregnancy. :thumbup:
I hope the time passes quickly for you. :coffee:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> My DD is talking about the car she wants, lol. :haha:
> 
> And computer equipment...she isn't really into hair and make-up, which is fine...she did want to streak her hair pink last summer, but thankfully, the band director told her no...so, I didn't have to deal with it.:haha:
> 
> However, I have caught her recently using my self-tanner, which is fine, but I wanted to show her how to do it, so she doesn't end up looking like a leopard.:wacko:

We're facing the car issue this year:wacko: Not sure what we're going to do yet but I know we will be getting driving lessons first:haha::haha: DD wasn't into hair, make up etc until about 5 or 6 months ago and she just seemed to take a growth spurt from young teenager to a bit more mature teen. She still loves all her nerdy stuff she just says now she can be nerdy and look good doing it:wacko: kids hey?


----------



## crystal443

Peace-I hope time passes quickly till March and yeah the eggs always get blamed!! It's not too long and it's always great to just have a break from TTC


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies! Well I'm afraid it was a :bfn: for me but my temp is still up so I'm trying to keep a little bit of hope (just a smidge).

Despie- hope you had more luck, your chart looks great, FX we get some :bfp:.

On a completely different subject we are thinking about getting a cocker spainel puppy, saw a boy puppy yesterday he'll be available in 4-5 weeks what do you think? I think I've attached a photo!

Peacebaby, ready, crystal, northstar, Sus, D-mon+ Jen-hope you're all okay. Have a great day 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







puppy.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, he is adorable! :hugs: One of the best dogs I have ever had was a cocker mix...I cannot say anything negative about the breed...but, I will warn you, these dogs have to be professionally groomed about every 3 months and brushed daily.

Their coats mat very easily and if they ears aren't kept trimmed and dry, they can get repeated ear infections.:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

He looks adorable Suki :kiss:

boo to the bfn, maybe its just the IC's though?


----------



## Desperado167

Suki sorry about the bfn and the dog is really gorgeous 'my mom has had a cocker spaniel for about thirty years and treats it like her kid .peacebaby .am so sorry u are having to wait till march but it really is for the best even thou it sucks :nope:I hope u and oh can have some fun while u are waiting ,good luck on the test results babes .crystal ,we have something else in common then as my dd just changed overnite ,one dy she was my baby and the next a grown up :nope:,Brooke ,thanks yes my DDs hair is beautiful if she would just leave it alone :haha::haha Jen and ready hugs xxxwell I tested and it's a negative so am leaving it till tuesday ,my lp has been 15 days but am on the progesterone so will prob b longer so am testing till 14 dpo and if there's no line then I will stop the cooter tabs ,am trying the soy next cycle also :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Have a lovely day ladies,xxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

:cry::hugs: to Suki and Despie. Sorry for the bfn girls. It just doesn't ever seem to stop hurting does it? Progesterone never lengthened my lp Despie, so who knows if it will for you. I'm of the mind that if I know it hasn't worked, I'm ready to move on to the next one. :thumbup:

Suki-that puppy is absolutely adorable!! I have no experience with cocker spaniels though, so I can't offer any advice. How could you not buy that puppy after seeing him. :haha: That's why I don't ever look at pups. On this one, my husband is no help either. If I showed up at home with a puppy, he'd say, "What are we going to name him?" :haha: Last summer, I really felt that I wanted a particular Bull Mastiff pup. Unfortunately, he was already owned by another family, but I felt that they weren't excited enough about him and I wanted to take him home with me. :blush:

.........now you have me thinking............maybe I should get a pup? :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Hello Ladies :flower: am having a nice relaxing weekend catching up with my partner, sleep ins, Sunday papers etc, am making a roast for dinner. 

I'm only CD6 right now so I'm fine and relaxed, have my first FS appointment tomorrow and we may also be doing the JIAC II but it's a bit tricky, there is absolutely no parking near the lab where the sample has to go, so it's a "2 man job" taking it over there, as it were. If we don't manage it tomorrow, then it will likely have to wait until next time D is off, as we only have 1 week together this month due to myself working away as well as D.

IDK how things will play out tomorrow, but my gut instinct is telling me that one or both of us must have fertility issues, so I'm keen to find out what's up, my OH, well he will go along with whatever I want really, so I'm pretty lucky.

Clomid cycle 2 and I feel pretty good physically, can't complain :thumbup: of course if the jizz is shot no fertility meds in the world are really going to help, but at least this way I know when I'm approximately going to Ov.


----------



## Desperado167

N.s great u are having a lovely day and the clomid isn't giving you any s.e ,hope and pray tomorrow goes well for u both babes ,best of luck ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
still praying for you


----------



## Jennifer01

Good evening ladies!

I have spent the day cooking and cleaning (I wanted to put a puking smiley here but didn't see one...) So now I've just plonked myself in front of the tv cause I'm beat:winkwink:

Despie and Suki, I still have hope for the both of you, the charts are still looking great! Fx'd that they just took their time implanting:hugs:
And Suki, of course you should get that puppy, how could you look at that sweet little face and say no??:thumbup:

In other news I've had some weird stomach pains today, I fear it's further evidence of problems/maybe endo...grrrr 2 more months till my appointment.

Hope everyone is having a great night!


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

I hope you are all okay. Well had a huge temp dip today so didn't bother POAS not sure I could stomach another negative. Feeling a bit "periody" so think she's on her way-she really is a witch!!

Northstar- good luck today with your appointment will be thinking of you. Still hoping we'll get clomid :bfp:

Despie-morning! have you POAS this morning? Still hoping you get a :bfp: this cycle :hugs:

Ready- yep I'm like you when I know she's coming i want her here NOW so i can move onto the next cycle. Sorry i've got you thinking about puppies :blush: I'm sure you're OH will be pleased!

Crystal- hope it's all going well, think you're starting your spray this week :hugs:

D-mon- hope you're feeling well still.

Jen-sorry you're having stomach pains how mant days post ovulation are you?

Peacebaby- glad you and OH are relaxing and enjoying non TTC sex!

Jax + Sus- hope you're both okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki Yep I peed on a cheapy test and it's stark white :growlmad:So leaving it till tomorrow morning ,have Used up my four frers so only have the cheap tests left :dohh::hugs:Sorry for your bfn babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki and Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I hope you are all okay. Well had a huge temp dip today so didn't bother POAS not sure I could stomach another negative. Feeling a bit "periody" so think she's on her way-she really is a witch!!
> 
> Northstar- good luck today with your appointment will be thinking of you. Still hoping we'll get clomid :bfp:
> 
> Despie-morning! have you POAS this morning? Still hoping you get a :bfp: this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Ready- yep I'm like you when I know she's coming i want her here NOW so i can move onto the next cycle. Sorry i've got you thinking about puppies :blush: I'm sure you're OH will be pleased!
> 
> Crystal- hope it's all going well, think you're starting your spray this week :hugs:
> 
> D-mon- hope you're feeling well still.
> 
> Jen-sorry you're having stomach pains how mant days post ovulation are you?
> 
> Peacebaby- glad you and OH are relaxing and enjoying non TTC sex!
> 
> Jax + Sus- hope you're both okay
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Suki, I saw the temp dip on your chart, sorry hun:hugs: Maybe you should cheer yourself up with a puppy??:happydance:
I am 6 dpo today, I'm not too hopeful but then again I never am...I just want to get to the investigation so I know what the hell is wrong with me:cry:
Sorry. Rant over!


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Suki Yep I peed on a cheapy test and it's stark white :growlmad:So leaving it till tomorrow morning ,have Used up my four frers so only have the cheap tests left :dohh::hugs:Sorry for your bfn babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- sorry you got :bfn: :hugs::hugs:

Think AF is coming :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: but I am defo getting the puppy paid the £100 deposit yesterday and we've named him Baxter after the dog in Anchroman mine + hubby's favourite film!

Off to Zumba for the first time with a mate today so should be a laugh-I'm hoping I don't pass out!!

Have a good evening 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Hello to everyone, that is me just home from the first FS appointment, so forgive the long post.

I got a really lovely young doctor, who was actually quite hot as well :haha:
He took some bloods (even though I'm Cd7) and referred me on to the "sub fertility clinic" for pelvic ultrasound, hormone testing and HSG. Said that the waiting list could be up to 8 months but now I'm "in the system".

His advice was to stop the fertility meds which I've been doing to fix the delayed ov, thinks that Nature will fix it by now anyway and thinks that adding further meds is only going to confuse my body more. So, next month I will try a natural cycle, I guess.

And with the SA, when I told him what had happened he looked up D's lab report, the lab wrote that they "mistakingly put it in the fridge" (didn't even spell mistakenly correctly) so there was no motility but that was very likely due to being refridgerated! But the rest of the SA looked good, so he said it was promising that the second sample should be ok :thumbup:

His other advice was that D should stop smoking asap (which I agree with of course!) and that I look really healthy and have a good family reprodcutive history, so he is optimistic.


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls- Just a quick hello!! 

Despie- still hoping you get a positive!!

Suki- Still hoping for you as well

Jen- Relaxing in front of the TV sounds like a plan after cleaning and cooking !!

I'll go back and catch up with everyone else and be back later!!


----------



## readyformore

Northstar- I'm really excited that your RE is hot! :thumbup::haha:
I can't believe that you have to wait 8 months for testing! That's insane. :wacko:

It's interesting that he wants you to stop with the fertility meds. Not sure I understand that, but that's why he has about 10 years more education than myself! Good news about the jizz. I'm thinking that if it looked ok after it was in the fridge, it shouldn't be a problem. :thumbup: Oh, and I like your siggy. I agree, ttc sucks!

Suki-sorry about the temp drop. :hugs: Good choice to get the pup. 

Despie- how you holding in there? The cotter tabs treating you well?

Jen-I'm really hopeful that this new doc can get you sorted out. Your periods sound so painful....... I would think it has to be endo. I hope they can just laser that crap off. :thumbup:

Peacebaby-I hope your having lots of non ttc sex. Maybe even let the jizz hit the sheets! :haha:

Crystal- hows the spray? And when do you start with the scans? Is it just me, or does your cycle seem to be going s.....l.......o.......w...........l............y? :hugs:


Dmom-hope your puking your brains out, but not terrified if you're feeling well. :thumbup:

AFM- I'm cd 10. I go in for an ultrasound in the morning to see how well the femara worked. I'm not feeling as much ovulation pain as I was on my last femara cycle on cd10, so I'm wondering if I will ovulate later? :shrug: I'm very curious to see the follicle size tomorrow. I am torn between feeling hopeful, and trying to remember that it's only 15% chance of conception. As my RE said, "That means that most women will not get pregnant." Talk about bringing me down to reality :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, do you trigger at home or does the office do it for you?


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, do you trigger at home or does the office do it for you?

I play with drugs and needles for a living. I have no issues stabbing myself in the hip. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, IUI day could be end of this week?


----------



## readyformore

If the follicles are mature tomorrow, I'm hoping for IUI on Friday, cd14. I've decided against IUI on cd13. I only recall ovulating that early one time. 

Not feeling as much ov pain as I did last month I did this, so I'm wondering if I will ov later this month? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did Femara make you OV later last time?


----------



## readyformore

No. I did trigger on cd12, IUI on cd13. But I think ov was cd 14 or possibly 15. 

Last month, ov was on cd15 or 16. So, I'm even wondering if cd14 IUI will be too early. Ugh!


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you office do back to back IUI? Could you inseminate twice? CD14 sounds like it might be too early...maybe as late as possible on CD14.


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Do you office do back to back IUI? Could you inseminate twice? CD14 sounds like it might be too early...maybe as late as possible on CD14.

DH's normal count goes into the crapper with daily IUIs. It's not worth the inconvenience to even get to the office. 

10 years ago, they did 3 in a row. By the time I ovulated, his previous 40 million sperm, was 5. :wacko::dohh:
The cycle that worked, I did a single IUI. 

Now, they say that they have changed their protocol. They say they have found improved success rates from single IUI 36 hours post trigger. 2 of my kids are from single shots. One from IUI, the other from the 'heat of the moment'. :haha: So, that seems like the route for us. 

Ideally, I would ovulate consistently with femara, so that I can at least get the timing figured out. 

Maybe cd14 this month, and cd15 next month? I guess I have to see how big the follicle(s) get tomorrow and see if there is any consistency.


----------



## peacebaby

N.S glad the appointment went well, it's definitely a bonus to be "in the system" given the way things work.hopefully your wait won't be necessary!
I'm sure you feel better just knowing you're under their care now. :growlmad:at the unprofessional lab.

Suki, sorry that AF seems to be on her way:hugs:hope its not but if it is we're all here to cheer you on towards a new cycle. Baxter suits the pup perfectly, bet the family can't wait to bring him home.
You'll have to tell us all about Zumba!

Despie still got fingers crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Dmom,I think scan day is tomorrow or soon ? Good luck, I'm sure its going to be perfect with those great betas!

Crystal, hope the BCP is being good to you, almost done with it, right? 

Jen, I feel for you :hugs: 

Ready,good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope the follies are just as you want them! I say stay hopeful and forget the dr's stats,remember your IUI successes!

LOL Ready... tell me about the sheets,no more soft cups to save them! 

So lots of excitement here this week girls...I love it all:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- sorry you got :bfn: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Think AF is coming :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: but I am defo getting the puppy paid the £100 deposit yesterday and we've named him Baxter after the dog in Anchroman mine + hubby's favourite film!
> 
> Off to Zumba for the first time with a mate today so should be a laugh-I'm hoping I don't pass out!!
> 
> Have a good evening
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wow the zumbas great ,have fun and am so jealous on the puppy ,sorry about af babes ,we will be going thru our new cycle together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,lots and lots of luck for today ,n.s ,am so happy for u babes that all went well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/af04351e.jpg. Just wanted to share this pic with u guys ,the background is stunning ,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies :hugs: Suki and Despie extra:hugs: damn that BFN

Lovely pic Despie, was that on your holidays last summer?

Suki, am excited about your puppy, can't wait to see more pics, I agree with the girls it's a great idea to get a new puppy right now.

And thanks to all of you for your support through this NHS labyrinth, it's not fun :nope:

Yesterday afternoon D went back to his doctors for a new sample cup, the receptionist claimed no knowledge of the phone call he had received from them, and asked him to explain in front of the ENTIRE waiting room, what the sample cup was FOR. In the end he had to leave without the jizz cup and needs to phone his doctor today to arrange a new cup and explain all this saga to HIM even though it was the doctors office which phoned D to tell him on Thursday :growlmad:

So, no JIAC II this month, as I'm not anxious about keeping the jizz fresh, and heading into fertile time, so those swimmers belong to ME not the NHS:dohh:

I am going to research a private lap today, see how much it will cost, 8 months is too long to wait I think :shrug:

And Ready I agree IDK what the point of doing a natural cycle is either, I'll do one next month just to see how my hormones have settled down I guess, but if it's going to be unpredictable then I'll be back to the private doctors for more meds.


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls

DH got a call to gok back to the docs today and he has gout and his cholesterol is on the high side so more excercise and fish oil for him :) 

Despie- that photo is gorgeous, where was it taken? 

Peace- I start my Synarel sorry tomorrow and stop the BCP on Jan24th....can't wait

Ready- cd 14 def sounds a bit early if you've been ovulating a bit later, I hope you get it figured out

NS- Wow, your poor DH...how embarrassing to have to explain why he needed the cup in front of a waiting room with people. Very unprofessional and Sad that he was treated so badly

Suki- Zumba is fun...have fun!!

Jen-what's up with you?


----------



## peacebaby

:wave: everyone

Despie what a gorgeous pic ....you & the kids are lovely :hugs: We're so lucky to have you here sharing this journey with us :hugs:

Crystal well done with getting through the worst of BCP :happydance:

N.S fricking NHS...you're right, keep the jizz all to yourself, they're losers!

Jen, Suki, Dmom, Ready and everyone else have a good day :flower::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready...can't wait to hear!


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ready, do you trigger at home or does the office do it for you?
> 
> I play with drugs and needles for a living. I have no issues stabbing myself in the hip. :haha:Click to expand...

You're a brave woman Ready, I'd be on the deck! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: just trying to catch up!

Ready, good luck with the IUI!! :happydance:

Suki, saw the picture of Baxter, he's cute!!! 

Jen, TWW buddy where are ya? :shrug:

NS, :hugs:

Desp, thanks for sharing the pic, reminds me of summer holidays with my M&D doing lovely stuff like that...:flower:

peacebaby, crystal everyone :hugs: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

N.s .wot the fuck ,your poor oh ,that is a bloody disgrace ,:growlmad::growlmad:Omg I am so angry for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Believe it or not the photo was taken in Newcastle in northern Ireland ,it's in the mourne mountains ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

It is a lovely pic Despie. I am trying to catch up on what everyone is up to, but wow it all moves so fast! I am still knuckling down with my sculpture project and don´t have much time for anything right now. but it is kind of good as I can´t even think about TTC. We have to postpone our IUI because there is no way anything can implant whilst I´m using these heavy machines every day. They vibrate right into my tummy most of the time. SO it is IUI in March if we are lucky.
Can anyone with facebook please post my link for me and help me raise the funds I need for this project, I hope you don´t mind me asking, the link is https://www.wefund.com/project/sculpture-grove-hotel-exhibition#.TxQwagu1P14.facebook 
You can see what I am up to daily on my blog on there too. big hugs all round I´ll check in again as soon as I escape the stone and students who between them are ruling my life right now.


----------



## readyformore

Hi Nats. Sorry you have to wait til March, but it seems like it's out of the question for now with those machines. Hope your sculpture goes well, and at the very least, it is keeping you distracted. :thumbup:

Despie-absolutely LOVE the pic. What a beautiful area. Not sure if you can tell what it is because the pic is so small, but my avatar is on the shore of Lake Superior in Michigan. I'm strolling the beach with Ranger and my DH got a shot of us. :cloud9: Not sure why, but I love the pic. The water was so beautiful, it looked like the ocean. And the beach was like nothing else I've ever seen. It had about 10 feet at the water's line that is covered in smooth flat pebbles. You couldn't even see the sand. It didn't hurt to walk on like it does with shells. Very cool!

I'm just going to say..........WHAT THE FUCK!! :growlmad: Seriously, is it that hard to give a person a bag, or a cup for the jizz?!? I have about 50 sterile specimen cups within a 10 foot radius of anywhere I am at in the hospital. It would not be difficult to get one and pass it on to a patient. We even use them to store contacts and jewelry. I just don't understand some people. :dohh::nope: Sorry your having even more trouble with the JIAC sequel NS. :hugs:

I went in for my cd11 scan. Looks like my body is responding consistently, which is great. 1 follicle measuring 20mm, lining was good at 7.5. They suggested I trigger on cd11pm and do IUI am of cd13. I explained that I didn't think the timing was good and I would prefer trigger cd12 and IUI cd14. Even the US tech agreed with that. They just have to run it by the doc, and I have a feeling she will say to do whatever I want. I'm now trying to decide if we have sex tonight, or if I torture my DH and make him wait til Friday. He told me last night that he's not going to make it til Friday. :haha: So, maybe better tonight than tomorrow. We'll have over 48 hours of jizz rejuvenation time. 

Also, I've discovered a side effect from femara. Decreased libido. :blush: I thought it was odd that I had no sex drive this month. Then, I remembered that femara works by supressing estrogen. So, I'm assuming this is what it's from. I don't recall this from the last time I did femara, but that could be because I had a headache for 10 days and didn't feel like having sex. :haha:

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## NorthStar

Great news that the follicle and lining are looking good Ready :thumbup:

By the sounds of it you are very knowledgeable and proactive in your own treatment so CD14 sounds like the plan - and you may have to throw DH some non TTC ass to tide him over :haha:

It would make sense that the fertility meds would reduce libido :dohh: but WTF, if it was men who took them we can guarantee that SE would be eliminated :growlmad:


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning ladies:flower:

Nats: Sorry I don't have Facebook...(unbelievable right:haha:) but your work is amazing...what a talent!! Your LO will be creating art before s/he's born!!:thumbup:

Despie: What a lovely pic, and family:kiss:

North star: I'm not sure where you are located...but 8 months does seem like a fairly long wait!! I'm sure it is probably the same here bc it's not private. GL this month, I would want to keep "the sample" to myself too:winkwink:

Crystal: Sorry about your hubby's appointment. But yay that stopping bcp is just around the corner!!!

Peacebaby: Hello, hope you are doing well during the long test result wait!

Jax: I'm here! How is the wait going? Do you chart? Are you going mental yet:haha: I'm pretty busy lately so not thinking about it too much:hugs:

Dmom: how are you feeling? Any new news? I mostly only read this thread so I'm sure I'm not up to date!!

Ready: good luck, this is so exciting!! Never mind about the percentages, it obviously worked twice for you, that's seems like a good sign to me:happydance:
I wanted to ask you also, you said you didn't agree with FF ov dates right? If you get a chance would you peek at my chart and give me your opinion? I think I ov a day later than they say, when I did a chart overlay it matched up better. My most intense pain was cd 15. It doesn't matter that much but I would like to know how many dpo I am really!!

Anyone I missed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

no worries, no facebook means talking to real people.... or us on here lol


----------



## readyformore

Jen-it looks like it could easily be either cd14 or 15. Your chart resembles some of mine. I usually have a slow rise, so determining the exact day is a challenge. Without temping, I can estimate my AF date to within one day, and that's exactly the same with ff, lol.

You can try putting it into TCOYF.com and seeing if it looks different. I found that taking out my opk gave me a day later ov date on tcoyf, which I think is more accurate, (and I don't trust those opks anyway).
For this cycle, I am charting on both. :wacko:


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki, how are you doing!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jen-it looks like it could easily be either cd14 or 15. Your chart resembles some of mine. I usually have a slow rise, so determining the exact day is a challenge. Without temping, I can estimate my AF date to within one day, and that's exactly the same with ff, lol.
> 
> You can try putting it into TCOYF.com and seeing if it looks different. I found that taking out my opk gave me a day later ov date on tcoyf, which I think is more accurate, (and I don't trust those opks anyway).
> For this cycle, I am charting on both. :wacko:

Thanks ready, I will give it a try!


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> and you may have to throw DH some non TTC ass to tide him over :haha:

I know right? 
I have to treat him as if he was a small child or a pet. I need to make the IUI experience as painless as possible for him so that he'll do it again. Positive reinforcement. :thumbup::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, do you girls think I am nuts....I am asking DH to do another SA...I need to know.:wacko::haha:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> So, do you girls think I am nuts....I am asking DH to do another SA...I need to know.:wacko::haha:

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Honestly, I don't really see the point. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, I guess I see it as, there are no guarantees and we might still need the jizz...if there is something to fix, then I want to fix it. I know none of you probably see my logic in this, but it makes sense in my head.:wacko::haha:


----------



## readyformore

I know there are no guarantees. Even full term, there's no guarantee. 

But, I'm not sure that you can 'fix' the numbers that you were given. :hugs:

Although, I'm still convinced that his jizz is fine and the lab just screwed up. :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> So, do you girls think I am nuts....I am asking DH to do another SA...I need to know.:wacko::haha:

You think he might not be the father...? :rofl::haha::winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So, do you girls think I am nuts....I am asking DH to do another SA...I need to know.:wacko::haha:
> 
> You think he might not be the father...? :rofl::haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

Can I hope?:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

DM I think that for you if it makes sense and you need to have a Plan B for if things don't work out, and need to have the groundwork in place for Plan B right now, then so be it.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, I guess I see it as, there are no guarantees and we might still need the jizz...if there is something to fix, then I want to fix it. I know none of you probably see my logic in this, but it makes sense in my head.:wacko::haha:

Wtf ??lol :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Dmom- I have to say that this particular satanic dog is much better. :thumbup:

He doesn't look like the devil himself, but maybe a distand relative.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Demon doxies are my new theme, lol


----------



## crystal443

Dmom - totally get your logic and I would probably make him go for the SA..I think what you mean is you want all your ducks in a row if something happened and you want to know if it was his jizz or if it was a muck up at the lab...if it makes you stress less then do it....but I'd be curious if it were my DH :)

Start my spray today girls!! Progress yahhh!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, I guess I see it as, there are no guarantees and we might still need the jizz...if there is something to fix, then I want to fix it. I know none of you probably see my logic in this, but it makes sense in my head.:wacko::haha:

Makes perfect sense to me, my oh isn´t allowed to start smoking again, even if the iui works, (when we finally do it) until I get to six months just in case. You never know when you might need healthy jizz.


----------



## NorthStar

yay Chrystal, I'm excited that you're starting today... :happydance:


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies!
Sorry I've been MIA bloody laptop kept freezing on B&B every time I tried to post on my phone now so will be quick! Well AF got me just now I knew she was coming cos my temp dropped so low. Strangely I'm fine must be the thought of Baxter coming!!
Despie-how r u? Has the f***ing witch got u too? I hope not but if she has we can be cycle buddies!
Ready- all sounds great keeping everything crossed for you
Crystal- yah on the spray! Crossed for you too
Jen- I agree with ff on your ov day but ff does get it wrong. This month it put my ov a day later than I thought & AF came today not tommorrow
Jax hope u Jen are implanting as we type!
Peace- hope you're okay
North star- your appt yesterday sounded positive but 8 months is crazy we have gone private ( we have to cos we have kids) but to be honest I think we would've done anyway. All on the credit card!

Dmon good luck with getting OH to do a SA mine would refuse if we were pregnant I know he would!
Natsby & Sus hi hope ur both okay
Night night ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hello ladies!
> Sorry I've been MIA bloody laptop kept freezing on B&B every time I tried to post on my phone now so will be quick! Well AF got me just now I knew she was coming cos my temp dropped so low. Strangely I'm fine must be the thought of Baxter coming!!
> Despie-how r u? Has the f***ing witch got u too? I hope not but if she has we can be cycle buddies!
> Ready- all sounds great keeping everything crossed for you
> Crystal- yah on the spray! Crossed for you too
> Jen- I agree with ff on your ov day but ff does get it wrong. This month it put my ov a day later than I thought & AF came today not tommorrow
> Jax hope u Jen are implanting as we type!
> Peace- hope you're okay
> North star- your appt yesterday sounded positive but 8 months is crazy we have gone private ( we have to cos we have kids) but to be honest I think we would've done anyway. All on the credit card!
> 
> Dmon good luck with getting OH to do a SA mine would refuse if we were pregnant I know he would!
> Natsby & Sus hi hope ur both okay
> Night night ladies
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aw sorry about AF Suki, your chart looked great:hugs:
When will you be getting Baxter? I sing to my cat like Ron burgundy 
does to Baxter, just to annoy my family sometimes:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Nothing to do with TTC but I'm excited to see more pics of Suki's puppy :happydance:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies!
Well I'm having a horrid period and feeling a bit sorry for myself.
Cheering myself up by looking at pictures of Baxter and getting everything ready for him coming on Feb 12th (me + kids are very excited!)
It's not a great picture but here's one of him having a cuddle with me! We choose him because we put all the puppies on the floor and he kept coming to me and would climb up my lap to my chest so quickly for a little guy!
Sorry if it's the wrong way round it won't let me rotate it
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NorthStar

Awwwww he is just adorable Suki - just the thing to cheer you up when horrible AF is here.

I miss my little doggie but my Mum and Dad got too attached to him so I couldn't take him away from them :cry: plus the dog has a resort style lifestyle living with them :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I would love half the attention that Vlad gets, lol.


----------



## crystal443

Suki, very cute puppy!! You're so lucky!!

Dmom- I still think the lab messed up your DH's jizz sample !!


----------



## peacebaby

oh Suki, I want to cuddle Baxter too, he is so cute :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> So, do you girls think I am nuts....I am asking DH to do another SA...I need to know.:wacko::haha:

You're one mad bird B, but we love ya! :haha::hugs: So what did you decide????


----------



## dachsundmom

N will be JIAC...he wasn't thrilled, but he'd rather JIAC, than deal with me.:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

wow, Dmom he is our hero! I think you're smart to have the jizz re-tested now, i would say they shouldn't even be allowed to stop their jizz supplements.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> N will be JIAC...he wasn't thrilled, but he'd rather JIAC, than deal with me.:haha:

:argh::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

peacebaby said:


> wow, Dmom he is our hero! I think you're smart to have the jizz re-tested now, i would say they shouldn't even be allowed to stop their jizz supplements.

Nope, he hasn't stopped any of the supplements.:haha:


----------



## readyformore

That puppy looks like great AF therapy Suki.

I'm currently debating new exercise equipment (elliptical). I'm trying to wait, but I have a feeling that when AF comes, I will go into retail therapy mode and buy it. Plus, my current stair climber is on it's last leg. It's going through a slow death. 
Damn, but a new one is expensive. I might try to get a used one.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> N will be JIAC...he wasn't thrilled, but he'd rather JIAC, than deal with me.:haha:

I think my oh would rather jizz in a syringe than deal with you :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,your pup is gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ready have you checked out your local craigslist or ebay, there's a good chance of getting one that's been used twice at a knockdown price :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, Dick's was having a very good sale on them, bc I have been thinking the same thing, lol


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning everyone:flower:

I am loving the photos of Baxter, it cheered me up this morning!
I am currently frustrated and ready to give up on my body-for some
reason I have been having ov pains for the last 2 days. Which would be
fine, except I'm 8 dpo!!! :nope: I give up even trying to figure out
Wtf is going on here, this is a totally new and unwelcome development.
I am having one of those days that make me want to say fuuuuuuuuck
Ttc and let's just enjoy life with a big box of wine!!!
Hope everyone is doing well, and less of a downer than me!


----------



## NorthStar

I wish I had something uplifting to say, but it's all just pants basically :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

](*,)](*,)](*,):hugs:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> I wish I had something uplifting to say, but it's all just pants basically :growlmad:

NS, I feel like that today! Just feel everyting is pants as well! 
However I managed to have a rant and load of on the Tax office guy who picked up the phone :haha::haha::haha::haha: Poor sod! I gave him lots of grief about a stupid tiny issue they got wrong with my taxes...

Oh well, better a stranger over the phone than G I guess :haha::blush:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning everyone:flower:
> 
> I am loving the photos of Baxter, it cheered me up this morning!
> I am currently frustrated and ready to give up on my body-for some
> reason I have been having ov pains for the last 2 days. Which would be
> fine, except I'm 8 dpo!!! :nope: I give up even trying to figure out
> Wtf is going on here, this is a totally new and unwelcome development.
> I am having one of those days that make me want to say fuuuuuuuuck
> Ttc and let's just enjoy life with a big box of wine!!!
> Hope everyone is doing well, and less of a downer than me!

:hugs::hugs: Jen.

Sorry your body isn't agreeable. 
I'm going to pretend that your symptoms are just another variation of normal, and that it means absolutley nothing. 

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I went to Dicks and Sears. I fell in love with a Nordic Track. Everything else felt like crap when I was on it. 

I have also checked craigslist. No one is selling the exact model that I liked. 

So, do I go to a dozen houses and try out their ellipticals to see if they feel good, or like crap; or do I just buy the brand new one that's terribly expensive, but I will use 3 times a week, (and have done so for over a decade).

Guess which one I want to do................haha!

It's just 'pants'? I get that it is something negative. What does it mean? Considering that I thought up the duff meant anal sex and not pregnant, I will assume that I have no clue what 'pants' means.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think 'pants' is bullshit, lol.

If you really will use the new on that often, but the new one and be done with it.:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

> It's just 'pants'? I get that it is something negative. What does it mean? Considering that I thought up the duff meant anal sex and not pregnant, I will assume that I have no clue what 'pants' means.

:haha::haha::haha::haha: I love it! Up de duff!! A clasic! :thumbup:

"pants" means crap, rubbish, that sort of meaning.


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, I have just seen your new avatar, I love it, it hilarious:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

"pants" means "underpants" in the UK and it is used in a derogatory fashion.

So, TTC is PANTS :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Fully agree!:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

I prefer 'sucks ass', personally.

Now, if I get the new one......how am I going to pay for it. :haha:
They have 12 months same as cash, but then I would have a payment, and I don't like to do that. I have $ saved up for vacation, don't want to use that either. :dohh:

If anyone can magically pull $1000 out of their ass, let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, will you get a tax return this year? Maybe you could use part of that?


----------



## readyformore

yeah, I've been processing that idea. 

TTC even fucks up exercising equipment. 
If I have a maternity leave this year, I will be using my tax return to float me through til I go back to work. 

Yes, ttc is pants!

So, now in addition to looking for ways to pull a grand from someone's ass, I'm also looking for a crystal ball that will reliably predict a pregnancy.

Oh, and as per my siggy, I'm still working on that pill to cure baby fever. 

I have gotten on a really strange tangent!

Anyway, off to go on my dying stair climber!


----------



## dachsundmom

Is Play It Again Sports still around and have you looked at Sears website for a refurb?


----------



## readyformore

Ha! 
Yes to refurb. 

There's one. 1/2 price.

Not sure how to get it home though. It will cost us a tank of gas to get there and back. In a truck that's $100. Then we have to bring it home, etc. I'm wondering if it is worth saving the $350 with no warranty to buy refurb and go through all of the hoops of getting it here. If I buy new, it has a 1 year warranty, and they will deliver the thing and carry it into my basement. 

I'm really torn.


----------



## readyformore

Never mind. The half price one is gone. The only refurbs left are only 100 less than the sale price, so really no benefit. 

There's one on craigslist. 250 less than the sale price. I'll ask if he'll go lower. 

Otherwise, I'm buying the new one. Just tried to exercise, and the climber is totally dead. :-(

I'm actually just really feeling like buying it and saying fuck it........I'll figure out how to pay for it later. :blush: I'll use the damn thing so much that it's really worth it anyway.


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower:

Ready-go for the new one with warranty:thumbup: at least if something happens it will either be replaced or fixed...you go for your IUI tomorrow right? Or it's we'd night for you? So you go on Friday? I HATE these time differences:growlmad: How are you finding the Femara is treating you coming up to O? 

Dmom- Didn't you have your scan today? If so, how did it go?

Despie- Haven't seen you around, how are you lovely ?:flower:

Jen- Hey, I totally hear you on TTC sucking ass:nope: hopefully your body starts cooperating:thumbup:If only it were that easy:wacko:

Peace-Good morning:flower:

Morning everyone:hugs: I think I've officially quit acupuncture:cry: I had an appointment on Tues evening, got a migraine yesterday and called her..went in so she could figure out why I get one every time I go and she was looking at all the points and said every single was swelled and inflamed:cry:So she said although she's never seen it before she could continue but she thinks my body is reacting to the points being stimulated, hence my immune system throws a shit fit. Although she did want to work through it in case it ever happened with anyone again, I politely declined as a migraine and rash is no fun:growlmad: DH told her he was concerned it might be detrimental to the IVF cycle and she couldn't say either way so that's it for me...what a strange body I have:growlmad: everything seems to piss it off so hopefully the steroids will supress it enough this time:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, Crystal!:cry::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Crystal :hugs: I think you'll be fine, you've done so much to make this cycle a success, and as for the acupuncture hmm I don't really believe in any of that shit, so I'd be spending the acupuncture money on something nice instead :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar- Thanks:hugs: I really think with all the hormonal changes with the BCP and then the spray...that's enough for me:thumbup: so yep I can spend the money elswhere that's for sure:hugs:


----------



## alison29

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls:flower:
> 
> Ready-go for the new one with warranty:thumbup: at least if something happens it will either be replaced or fixed...you go for your IUI tomorrow right? Or it's we'd night for you? So you go on Friday? I HATE these time differences:growlmad: How are you finding the Femara is treating you coming up to O?
> 
> Dmom- Didn't you have your scan today? If so, how did it go?
> 
> Despie- Haven't seen you around, how are you lovely ?:flower:
> 
> Jen- Hey, I totally hear you on TTC sucking ass:nope: hopefully your body starts cooperating:thumbup:If only it were that easy:wacko:
> 
> Peace-Good morning:flower:
> 
> Morning everyone:hugs: I think I've officially quit acupuncture:cry: I had an appointment on Tues evening, got a migraine yesterday and called her..went in so she could figure out why I get one every time I go and she was looking at all the points and said every single was swelled and inflamed:cry:So she said although she's never seen it before she could continue but she thinks my body is reacting to the points being stimulated, hence my immune system throws a shit fit. Although she did want to work through it in case it ever happened with anyone again, I politely declined as a migraine and rash is no fun:growlmad: DH told her he was concerned it might be detrimental to the IVF cycle and she couldn't say either way so that's it for me...what a strange body I have:growlmad: everything seems to piss it off so hopefully the steroids will supress it enough this time:wacko:

Sorry you are going through that the lady sucks at her job..


----------



## NorthStar

Personally I'd recommend taking that acupuncture money and going to strawberrynet.com, get yourself some nice Aveda stuff :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm going to look there now! LOL


----------



## NorthStar

It's a good website, I used it a lot when I lived in Aus, but IDK if they ship to the USA.


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> Crystal :hugs: I think you'll be fine, you've done so much to make this cycle a success, and as for the acupuncture hmm I don't really believe in any of that shit, so I'd be spending the acupuncture money on something nice instead :thumbup:

Thank god! I thought I was the only one that didn't believe acupuncture could help someone get pregnant. 

I've heard it will help while doing IVF, but I would personally question the study. Who did it? How was the data gathered, etc.

Crystal, if your body is responding to the needles, then I would definately stop. You don't need an immune response to anything right now. :hugs:

Oh, and if you're freeing up your funds from the acupuncture now, maybe you can float me a loan for the elliptical! :haha:

It's currently Wednesday night here. Trigger tonight and IUI Friday morning for me!


----------



## Sus09

Ready, good luck for Friday! Keeping everything crossed here to get good news!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am manifesting!:haha::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Good luck for Friday ready!

And I don't believe in aromatherapy or chiropracters either, mine is a world of Science & Logic :haha:

With the acupuncture stuff, I would like to see the study too, see the data set :shrug: until I get some meaningful data I call bullshit.


----------



## dachsundmom

Now, I do love my chiropracter. LOL


----------



## NorthStar

That's fine, just know that I do not believe in Chiropractering either :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> That's fine, just know that I do not believe in Chiropractering either :haha:

Oh, he's a quack...but, I feel better afterwards.:haha:


----------



## readyformore

I believe that a chiropractor can help you feel better if you slip/twist/pull something and need to get it tweeked back into place. 
I don't think they are going to cure any ailment though.


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal, I have to agree to with alison on the acu, you've said before that you didn't feel that it helped you previously. It certainly sounds like the person may not be very good at her job. It's quite a shame really, sorry that you've had a bad experience:hugs: I'm sure it won't harm your IVF cycle.

btw ladies, acupuncture is actually more science than quackery. There's also been more than just one single study into its benefits during IVF and natural cycles. In London the best IVF clinics incorporate acupuncture treatments into their standard practice, I doubt these specialist doctors would be happy to be involved in quackery!

Ready, good luck for Friday, we'll be cheering you on! It's so exciting to be following you.

Jen, Suki, Despie, Dmom, Nats, Jax, N.S and everyone else take care :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I just don't see how putting pins into your skin can help with much of anything. :shrug: They say it helps with circulation.........I don't really get that. I mean, I know that I have blood flow to my uterus, it comes out every month! :haha:

But, I am skeptical by nature anyway. 

I don't know, and I hope I'm not offensive, but I personally see it along the lines of feng shui, yin and yang, etc. I don't think it will hurt at all, but I don't really see it as anything that could work wonders by itself. 
I do think that for a lot of people, it mentally makes them feel better, so I do think that it is wonderful for mental health, but that's it. :blush:

Now, if everyone here did acupuncture this month, and even just half got pregnant............I'd go daily. :haha::blush::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Half pregnant? LOL


----------



## readyformore

:haha:
If there are 10 of us, and 5 get pregnant, I will willingly shove needles all over my body. 

I'm thinking the only way that you can be half pregnant is those few moments between birth of the baby and delivery of the placenta.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I read it wrong.:dohh::haha: That makes sense now!:haha:


----------



## readyformore

So.............I'm laughing at myself right now.

I just gave myself my trigger. It's an inch and a half needle. It goes pretty deep. I have no issues with it. But yet, I am not interested in acupuncture that takes a very small needle and only goes superficially into your skin.

Eveyone just ignore me.....I'm an ass. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you are having Femara psychosis? LOL


----------



## readyformore

That's not due until after cd20 or so. :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready, you poor thing, that needle sounds ouch!

I can see how the fact that acupuncture has been used for over 4000 yrs by the Chinese can lead someone to assume it is all about 'feng shui' and 'yin-yang'. Metal is a conductor of energy, the skin consists of nerve fibers that are connected to internal organs and the acu points that are stimulated correspond to nerve bundles, muscle points or major arteries and can stimulate blood flow or in other cases re-direct it. So it's more about anatomy, which the Chinese evidently knew about centuries ago!

Good luck with the trigger :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

I do have to confess that I took my dog to acupuncture once. 

He was a mess with horrible hip dysplasia and in a lot of pain. They said that I would have to take him back several times to see real benefits. It was just so hard on him because he got excited, then hopped around, which made him hurt. Then, he had to stay still for the procedure. 
I will admit, that it just didn't work out well for us. 

But, even as skeptical as I am, I felt that it was worth a shot.


----------



## Jax41

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning everyone:flower:
> 
> I am loving the photos of Baxter, it cheered me up this morning!
> I am currently frustrated and ready to give up on my body-for some
> reason I have been having ov pains for the last 2 days. Which would be
> fine, except I'm 8 dpo!!! :nope: I give up even trying to figure out
> Wtf is going on here, this is a totally new and unwelcome development.
> I am having one of those days that make me want to say fuuuuuuuuck
> Ttc and let's just enjoy life with a big box of wine!!!
> Hope everyone is doing well, and less of a downer than me!

Jen, don't worry you're not alone, my body's trying to kid me that I feel hot and sick at the moment....... F off stop messing with me!!!!!!:growlmad:

Take heart buddy, only 1 week to go before we can hit the :wine::thumbup: xXx


----------



## Jax41

Okay so I'm late to the party here :dohh: but just to stick my twopenneth in..... I've done acupuncture for the best part of the 18 months I've been TTC and no BFP for me :nope: as much as I'd like to believe in it I think the proof speaks for itself...

Sounds quite odd coming from a massage therapist but I am sceptical about a lot of complementary therapies that profess to do this, that and the other, including getting us preg!! I think we are vulnerable and they jump on the band waggon of making money out of us.

Of course all of this is not to say that it doesn't work, different therapies suit different people and then there's some of us that think I'd rather spend my money in Aveda! Okay so I'll probably get shot down in flames for this :blush: but.....it's just my opinion....:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Okay so I'm late to the party here :dohh: but just to stick my twopenneth in..... I've done acupuncture for the best part of the 18 months I've been TTC and no BFP for me :nope: as much as I'd like to believe in it I think the proof speaks for itself...
> 
> Sounds quite odd coming from a massage therapist but I am sceptical about a lot of complementary therapies that profess to do this, that and the other, including getting us preg!! I think we are vulnerable and they jump on the band waggon of making money out of us.
> 
> Of course all of this is not to say that it doesn't work, different therapies suit different people and then there's some of us that think I'd rather spend my money in Aveda! Okay so I'll probably get shot down in flames for this :blush: but.....it's just my opinion....:flower:

And we are all entitled to our opinion babes ,never tried it so I don't know but wen I did go to enquire the cheeky skinny assistant did say that I needed to lose some weight of my belly :cry:before I could do it :haha::blush:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm late to the party here :dohh: but just to stick my twopenneth in..... I've done acupuncture for the best part of the 18 months I've been TTC and no BFP for me :nope: as much as I'd like to believe in it I think the proof speaks for itself...
> 
> Sounds quite odd coming from a massage therapist but I am sceptical about a lot of complementary therapies that profess to do this, that and the other, including getting us preg!! I think we are vulnerable and they jump on the band waggon of making money out of us.
> 
> Of course all of this is not to say that it doesn't work, different therapies suit different people and then there's some of us that think I'd rather spend my money in Aveda! Okay so I'll probably get shot down in flames for this :blush: but.....it's just my opinion....:flower:
> 
> And we are all entitled to our opinion babes ,never tried it so I don't know but wen I did go to enquire the cheeky skinny assistant did say that I needed to lose some weight of my belly :cry:before I could do it :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Cheeky c*w!!!! I've never heard of anyone being given that reason before! What did you say in reply?


----------



## peacebaby

Jax41 said:


> Okay so I'm late to the party here :dohh: but just to stick my twopenneth in..... I've done acupuncture for the best part of the 18 months I've been TTC and no BFP for me :nope: as much as I'd like to believe in it I think the proof speaks for itself...
> 
> Sounds quite odd coming from a massage therapist but I am sceptical about a lot of complementary therapies that profess to do this, that and the other, including getting us preg!! I think we are vulnerable and they jump on the band waggon of making money out of us.
> 
> Of course all of this is not to say that it doesn't work, different therapies suit different people and then there's some of us that think I'd rather spend my money in Aveda! Okay so I'll probably get shot down in flames for this :blush: but.....it's just my opinion....:flower:

hi Jax, no reason for you to be shot down in flames, everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Not everything works for everyone...just like a round of Clomid can be disastrous for one woman and work perfectly well for another; steroids work for some and not for others; progesterone can help one pregnancy and do nothing for another....as we know there are no guarantees in this game, even the best ivf clinic can't guarantee a pregnancy... so it's all just pants really!

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm late to the party here :dohh: but just to stick my twopenneth in..... I've done acupuncture for the best part of the 18 months I've been TTC and no BFP for me :nope: as much as I'd like to believe in it I think the proof speaks for itself...
> 
> Sounds quite odd coming from a massage therapist but I am sceptical about a lot of complementary therapies that profess to do this, that and the other, including getting us preg!! I think we are vulnerable and they jump on the band waggon of making money out of us.
> 
> Of course all of this is not to say that it doesn't work, different therapies suit different people and then there's some of us that think I'd rather spend my money in Aveda! Okay so I'll probably get shot down in flames for this :blush: but.....it's just my opinion....:flower:
> 
> And we are all entitled to our opinion babes ,never tried it so I don't know but wen I did go to enquire the cheeky skinny assistant did say that I needed to lose some weight of my belly :cry:before I could do it :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeky c*w!!!! I've never heard of anyone being given that reason before! What did you say in reply?Click to expand...

I ran from the shop as fast as possible and went and bought some Ben n jerrys :blush::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

:haha: Ben & Jerry's our good ol' trusted friends..the preferred choice in our house too.


----------



## Jax41

Hey, those two guys never let you down! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, Wooly still has her rottie on acupuncture and she has had very good results with it for Tiny. I think like anything else, if it works for you, do it and if it gives you some sort of hope...blah, then even better.:thumbup:

T, I hope you told that girl to phuck off...I prefer the straight approach.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Jax41 said:


> Okay so I'm late to the party here :dohh: but just to stick my twopenneth in..... I've done acupuncture for the best part of the 18 months I've been TTC and no BFP for me :nope: as much as I'd like to believe in it I think the proof speaks for itself...
> 
> Sounds quite odd coming from a massage therapist but I am sceptical about a lot of complementary therapies that profess to do this, that and the other, including getting us preg!! I think we are vulnerable and they jump on the band waggon of making money out of us.
> 
> Of course all of this is not to say that it doesn't work, different therapies suit different people and then there's some of us that think I'd rather spend my money in Aveda! Okay so I'll probably get shot down in flames for this :blush: but.....it's just my opinion....:flower:[/
> 
> you def can have an opinion and not get shot down, I love this thread because anyone can say pretty much what they think and everyone is fine with it. I think us long termers just don't give a crap anymore and would rather hear what's really on each others minds:haha::haha:That or we've been at this so long we're a bit:wacko::haha: I agree by the way, what is good for some is not good for others:thumbup: and keeping an open mind to things really helps, not just open to it working but also open that it may not work.


----------



## crystal443

We just got Ben and jerry's here...DD paid 12 dollars for a small tub of it..lol


----------



## dachsundmom

$12, lol...I buy it for $4.


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal, i quickly checked the Aus$/ UK£ exchange rate, we'd get 2 big tubs here at that price lol, that'll make dh very happy!

Hope things are going good with the spray. Do you have to go in for scans this week?


----------



## readyformore

I think it's great that we all can have different opinions and get along. Honestly, I expect it from this forum, lol. We are all adults. 
I mean really, how boring would it be if we all had the same opinion. There's nothing wrong with a little discussion. :flower:

I do think the general consensus is that Ben and Jerrys cures most ailments. I don't necessarily get that brand, but I LOVE cookies and cream flavor. :thumbup:

CD13 for me. Still -opk, but it's darker than yesterday, (meaning I saw a line today). Ov pains are getting stronger. :thumbup:
I'm wondering when ov will happen. All month, I thought I was going to have a later ov. Just kind of getting nervous about my timing here. Maybe next month, I will do IUI on cd15 if it looks like I ov late this month.
IUI tomorrow.


----------



## peacebaby

i love chocolate fudge brownie. dh tortures himself looking at the flavours you girls get there, ours is a limited range.

I hope Ov is tomorrow and then no need for another IUI next month :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, how many cc of Ovidrel do you use?:flower:

Oh, and I am one of the weird ones who don't like ice cream.:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone:flower:
> 
> I am loving the photos of Baxter, it cheered me up this morning!
> I am currently frustrated and ready to give up on my body-for some
> reason I have been having ov pains for the last 2 days. Which would be
> fine, except I'm 8 dpo!!! :nope: I give up even trying to figure out
> Wtf is going on here, this is a totally new and unwelcome development.
> I am having one of those days that make me want to say fuuuuuuuuck
> Ttc and let's just enjoy life with a big box of wine!!!
> Hope everyone is doing well, and less of a downer than me!
> 
> Jen, don't worry you're not alone, my body's trying to kid me that I feel hot and sick at the moment....... F off stop messing with me!!!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Take heart buddy, only 1 week to go before we can hit the :wine::thumbup: xXxClick to expand...

Sorry you are feeling sick:wacko:It sucks that everything screws with your head eh? I'm not loving my chart right now (looks like every other month!) so hope is going down the drain, but on a good note I found out that the clinic I would like to go to (if my doc appt. in march doesn't go well) only has about a 2 week wait list:happydance:The garbage clinic I went to before I waited 7 months!! And at least this one has a good reputation, even though it's not super local to me.
I think I will start to buy a big bottle of wine right after ov, then keep it in the fridge to crack the minute AF comes!!!

As far as acupuncture, I have done it. It didn't get me pregnant, but it did something. I found the next day I felt fantastic (a coworker said its because I didn't have needles all over me anymore:haha:) and way less stressed. I think it helped my headaches a bit, and my back pain. I stopped going bc she was pregnant-which I didn't know at first but it became apparent after a few months!
I would try it again, I do have a naturopath and am contemplating it, but its not a priority.


----------



## Jax41

Ready, I'm a :dohh: at IUI stuff but I've got everything Xed that O comes at the right time for you! Will be watching and waiting......

And you're right it would all be boring if we thought/felt the same :sleep::sleep: thanks for the :thumbup: of confidence at least we all know here is 'safe' :flower:

B, lets cut to the chase and stop at 'weird' :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Ready, how many cc of Ovidrel do you use?:flower:
> 
> Oh, and I am one of the weird ones who don't like ice cream.:haha:

1cc of 10,000U. Not sure if it's novarel or ovidrel. It really doesn't make a difference......turns out it's generic hcg.:haha:

I have a nephew that doesn't like cereal, and a niece that doesn't like pop.

I think both of those are weird, especially for kids. :winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

Jen, you're not happy with your chart? :shrug: I think it looks fine. What's bothering you about it.


----------



## sukisam

Hello All

It's good to see we are a group of intelligent ladies who can discuss anything from acu to Ben + Jerrys!!

Yep it's good to all have different opinions! For the record I have just started acu again and not sure if it does anything- I'm not pregnant but she's lovely and gives me hope so I'm happy to pay £25 a month to keep the hope going. It was quite a few studies regarding acu + fertility but they were German and the results haven't replicated in subsequant studies so the jurys out but i guess it's been used in Chinese medicine for thousands of years so that's good enough for me. TBH think I'd try anything to get bloody pregnant!!

Jen- i think your chart looks good. I'm hoping you get a lovely :bfp: in the next week :hugs:

Ready-how exciting IUI day almost here, having lots of positive thought for you :hugs::hugs:

Despie- i see the bloody horrid old witch got you- how dare she? We're cycle buddies I'm CD2 too, FX this is our month :hugs:

Crystal-hope it's all going well can't wait to hear how you get on :hugs: 

D-mon- hope you're okay with no :sick:

Jax- hope you're surviving the terribleness that is the 2ww :hugs:

Peace-hope you're okay sweetie :hugs:

Still having a pretty horrid AF, my DHEA finally came today so need to start it and my COCK think I'll stagger them so if I get any SE will know what it's from. Taking clomid again this month-I'm off to Dublin for a conference (and a huge piss up if I'm honest!!) so think I'll take it CD 3-7 so i don't have to take it with me.

Northstar- sorry I can't remember are you taking clomid again this month?

Well off to check E-bay I'm selling clothes for my Baxter fund!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, I am so sorry AF is being a total bitch.


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,sorry babes af is no fun ,:nope:But I hope u have a fab time at the conference ,no excuses now not to get totally off your head :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jen, you're not happy with your chart? :shrug: I think it looks fine. What's bothering you about it.

I guess it's just that when you overlay, it looks like every other chart, which has obviously not been a pregnancy!
Wouldn't it be cool if your pg chart spelled "pregnant" with the dots, like charlottes web??:haha:


----------



## readyformore

LOL-Yes, a charlotte's web pregnant bbt chart would totally rock!!


----------



## crystal443

A Charlottes web chart would be fab!! I think FF should send a prize in the mail for every time they actually get it right when they say a chart is a "pregnancy" chart:haha::haha: 

Ready-best of luck with your IUI, and I hope you have your O timed perfectly:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Ready, I am quickly popping say good luck for tomorrow! I hope we get great news soon:hugs::hugs::hugs:

By the way, how are you feeling? still no SE?


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :wave:

Just checking in, work is hellish this week, and I'm travelling all next week. 

I hope I ovulate soon, as I'm on a plane Monday.

TTC sucks ass/is pants :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Just checking in, work is hellish this week, and I'm travelling all next week.
> 
> I hope I ovulate soon, as I'm on a plane Monday.
> 
> TTC sucks ass/is pants :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:haha: yes TTC sucks and is pants. Hormones also suck and are pants :growlmad: They are still giving me grief!

NS where are you going next week? Where is the big bird taking you?


----------



## NorthStar

It's only a little bird Sus, I'm down in London for the week. 

Not very often I travel within the UK as it's not one of "my" countries, so it will be a change for me.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :haha: yes TTC sucks and is pants. Hormones also suck and are pants :growlmad: They are still giving me grief!
> 
> NS where are you going next week? Where is the big bird taking you?

O sus ,hope u feel better soon babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Ah a small bird!:haha: Oh well at least it is a short flight for you. Are you going to stay there all week, or will you be able to return home at the end of the day?

Despie, I do hope the hormones leave me alone for a while... but I have at least another 10 days to wait for AF :nope: 

The worse bit is that they are affecting my sleep, however I have been reading on my kindle a lot so it has been sort of nice to catch up on some books!

I have just realised, sorry for CD1 T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hormones make sleeping awful.


----------



## NorthStar

I will stay down in London all week, it's too much faff to fly these days to do there and back in the same day. It sucks though as I'm missing D's last 3 days of leave :cry:

Sus I'm sorry the hormones are still kicking you in the arse, the only comfort is that feeling normal once it settles, will actually feel fantastic. 

Yep it's all pants.


----------



## Jennifer01

Good evening everyone!

Ready, good luck tomorrow, im excited for you:hugs:

Charting question for anyone:how much has alcohol affected your temps? I read a lot of conflicting info. I caved and had a glass of wine tonight, would one (small!) drink affect temps very much? I'm feeling my regular about-to-get-AF feelings, but would still prefer an accurate temp. 

Hope everyone is feeling AF/PMS/SE free tonight:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready, good luck today, thinking of you and hoping it all goes well :flower:

Suki sorry that af is being rough, at least you can enjoy Dublin with wild abandon! 

Despie, sorry about af too :hugs::hugs: Cheering you on!

Crystal, love to hear your updates, sounds like is all going well and on track :thumbup:

N.S, i hope you get the time to enjoy some of the nice things London has to offer while you're here!

Sus hope the hormone upheaval settles soon :hugs:

Nats, if you're reading, I don't have fb but I'm guessing it would be ok to forward your Wefund page to others via email? Love the gymnast and appreciate what this break would mean for your career. 

Jen, it's such good news about the private clinic, knowing that you will get seen within a short period is reason to celebrate in itself after the long wait you've had :happydance:. Hmmm, with the temp issue I would say Dmom is the expert !

afm, focusing on other things and have a few more hospital appointments coming up for investigative scans etc. enjoying living vicariously through everyone's exciting procedures and 2ww here - there's Crystal, Ready, LL & others to enjoy and pray for!

hope everyone has a great weekend :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

K...I hope this is it for you today!:happydance::hugs:


Jen, the alcohol might raise you temps, so I usually just discard it or make a mental note; please do not feel badly about a glass of wine or two. You cannot put everything you enjoy on hold. Not everyone will agree with me...this is just my theory.:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

dachsundmom said:


> K...I hope this is it for you today!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> Jen, the alcohol might raise you temps, so I usually just discard it or make a mental note; please do not feel badly about a glass of wine or two. You cannot put everything you enjoy on hold. Not everyone will agree with me...this is just my theory.:flower:

Thanks, I just made a note that I had a drink....my temp ended up being the same as yesterday so if the drink raised my temp, I can conclude my temps are on the way down:growlmad: Oh well! I really don't feel bad about the drink, I'm pretty much done with putting things on hold for something that may or may not happen!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> K...I hope this is it for you today!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> Jen, the alcohol might raise you temps, so I usually just discard it or make a mental note; please do not feel badly about a glass of wine or two. You cannot put everything you enjoy on hold. Not everyone will agree with me...this is just my theory.:flower:
> 
> Thanks, I just made a note that I had a drink....my temp ended up being the same as yesterday so if the drink raised my temp, I can conclude my temps are on the way down:growlmad: Oh well! I really don't feel bad about the drink, I'm pretty much done with putting things on hold for something that may or may not happen!Click to expand...

Praying it does happen for u lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> K...I hope this is it for you today!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> Jen, the alcohol might raise you temps, so I usually just discard it or make a mental note; please do not feel badly about a glass of wine or two. You cannot put everything you enjoy on hold. Not everyone will agree with me...this is just my theory.:flower:
> 
> Thanks, I just made a note that I had a drink....my temp ended up being the same as yesterday so if the drink raised my temp, I can conclude my temps are on the way down:growlmad: Oh well! I really don't feel bad about the drink, I'm pretty much done with putting things on hold for something that may or may not happen!Click to expand...
> 
> Praying it does happen for u lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


The same to you Hun, and all of the ladies on here, I think we all deserve it:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies.
I am currently laying flat for15 minutes post iui.
Turns out, my husbands count is in the crapper. Last time with 6 days of abstinence, we had 32 million and 44% motility pre wash (94% post wash).
Today, after 3 days of abstinence, its 14 million with 25% motility. Same # but 75% motility post wash.

I think today is a day early so we are coming back tomorrow even though he will have even fewer sperm.

Honestly, I am relieved. We have sex at least every 48 hours while in my fertile phase. This is how I conceived my dd. Apparently, its too much sex.

I feel like at least there is a reason this isn't working. I am sure he will be crushed.
I am not hopeful at all about this cycle, but so glad to finally have some answers.


----------



## alison29

Wow so how many times are you supposed to dtd during fertile period. We probably do twice which i thought wasn't enough.

IUI it is getting all those up there past anything toxic you will have a chance. I wish I was doing it.


----------



## Desperado167

Ready am glad u have some answers and am still praying for you for this cycle ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can u tke supplements to help your ohs sperm.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Hi ladies.
> I am currently laying flat for15 minutes post iui.
> Turns out, my husbands count is in the crapper. Last time with 6 days of abstinence, we had 32 million and 44% motility pre wash (94% post wash).
> Today, after 3 days of abstinence, its 14 million with 25% motility. Same # but 75% motility post wash.
> 
> I think today is a day early so we are coming back tomorrow ecen though he will have even fewer sperm.
> 
> Honestly, I am relieved. We have sex at least every 48 hours while in my fertile phase. This is how. I conceived my dd. Apparently, its too much sex.
> 
> I feel like at least there is a reason this isn't working. I am sure he will be crushed.
> I am not hopeful at all about this cycle, but so glad to finally have some answers.

Ready, I still have high hopes for you, after all you won't have to worry about the guys getting lost on their way...all you need is one good strong one!!:hugs:
I have fx'd for you!!


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Ready-sorry the sperm numbers weren't great :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you have the answer you wanted. have they advised on supplements etc like Despie said? Sorry you're not feeling positive but it could still happen there is sperm and there are some swimmers :hugs:

Jen- I totally agree with dmon it does us good to have a drink I know I do not every month but i do drink and have a great night out every now + then. i try not to drink around ovulation or in the 2ww but I'm not religious about it. i don't drink at all unless I'm out which is probably about once a month. I shall be getting pissed in Dublin next week because the conference has a free bar-yippee!!! I temp and if I've had a drink I do what you do and mark drink on FF it only seems to affect my temp if I've drank a fair few :blush::haha:

Northstar-sorry you miss OH's leave :hugs::hugs:

Crystal, Sus, Peace, Despie, Jax + Nats :wave: hope you're all doing okay

Hope you all have a great weekend

I'm having my hair cut tommorrow and I'm thinking of going from blonde to ...............browny/red! Been blonde for about 8 years and I'm bored. I'm naturally mousy with blonde bits at the front so it looks like a bad hair dye job! so FX I will have a nice choppy bob in a warm brown colour with red tones- i am a little bit scared I'll end up looking like Rose West :haha::haha:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki can we please see the before and after pics ,I have been thinking of going dark as well ,I have been blonde my whole life ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Ready-sorry the sperm numbers weren't great :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm glad you have the answer you wanted. have they advised on supplements etc like Despie said? Sorry you're not feeling positive but it could still happen there is sperm and there are some swimmers :hugs:
> 
> Jen- I totally agree with dmon it does us good to have a drink I know I do not every month but i do drink and have a great night out every now + then. i try not to drink around ovulation or in the 2ww but I'm not religious about it. i don't drink at all unless I'm out which is probably about once a month. I shall be getting pissed in Dublin next week because the conference has a free bar-yippee!!! I temp and if I've had a drink I do what you do and mark drink on FF it only seems to affect my temp if I've drank a fair few :blush::haha:
> 
> Northstar-sorry you miss OH's leave :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Crystal, Sus, Peace, Despie, Jax + Nats :wave: hope you're all doing okay
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend
> 
> I'm having my hair cut tommorrow and I'm thinking of going from blonde to ...............browny/red! Been blonde for about 8 years and I'm bored. I'm naturally mousy with blonde bits at the front so it looks like a bad hair dye job! so FX I will have a nice choppy bob in a warm brown colour with red tones- i am a little bit scared I'll end up looking like Rose West :haha::haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ohhhhh Suki I love the free bar!! It was the only "must have" at our wedding:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wine::beer::drunk:


----------



## Jennifer01

Wanna hear something sad?!? I just spent 15 minutes on fertility friend, on the "find charts like mine" feature. I kept plugging in combos of things to search for until the pregnancy charts outnumbered the ovulation charts!! Apparently the winning combo this month for me is post o temp+cover line +intercourse pattern. :haha::haha::haha:
My gosh get a life eh?!?


----------



## Sus09

Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope it happens for you this cycle! as we always says it only take the one :spermy: and I really hope that one is there searching for the egg! 

Will check the thread tomorrow to see how you are:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Wanna hear something sad?!? I just spent 15 minutes on fertility friend, on the "find charts like mine" feature. I kept plugging in combos of things to search for until the pregnancy charts outnumbered the ovulation charts!! Apparently the winning combo this month for me is post o temp+cover line +intercourse pattern. :haha::haha::haha:
> My gosh get a life eh?!?

Am also guilty of doing thatv:blush:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready sorry the numbers weren't as expected but as everyone said, it just takes one! We're all still positive for you....it's also good that you can go back tomorrow, got everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,..https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ff243c48.jpg. Someone emailed me this and I thought I would share :haha: do not open if nudity offends :)


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :wave: 

I'm not going to be around for the next week, as I don't take my personal laptop on business trips so big hellos and let me see if I can catch up with yesterdays developments....

Ready :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about the swimmers issue, BUT at least you know why the natural TTC in recent months hasn't been working out for you.

It's such a fine balancing act isn't it girls? On one hand we need to DTD regularly to keep the swimmers fresh, but on the other hand not too much :nope: it's really hard, it's a wonder anyone ever gets pregnant at all :wacko:

Peacebaby glad to hear that your tests are progressing :thumbup: hope you have an answer soon.

Suki have a FAB weekend partying in Dublin :drunk: sounds like a great trip. And a change of hair is nice, it can really give you a lift emotionally, such is the Power of Good Hair. 

Jen, I find if I have 1 or 2 glasses of wine or bottles of beer EARLY in the evening say 6-7, that it doesn't really affect my temps, but if I have the alcohol later in the night, it definitely does. At any rate, you deserve a stiff drink.

As for me, nothing to report really, work was full on last couple of days, and I went to the hairdresser last night, so have really good hair today :thumbup: and I also got my eyebrows threaded for the first time, normally I get them waxed.

I won't lie to you ladies, it hurt like hell, IDK if I'd do it again :haha:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Jennifer01 said:


> Wanna hear something sad?!? I just spent 15 minutes on fertility friend, on the "find charts like mine" feature. I kept plugging in combos of things to search for until the pregnancy charts outnumbered the ovulation charts!! Apparently the winning combo this month for me is post o temp+cover line +intercourse pattern. :haha::haha::haha:
> My gosh get a life eh?!?

:blush: Let's not talk about searching charts on FF.


----------



## NorthStar

We've all done that, been there, bought the t-shirt :haha:

Luckily my symptom spotting VIP membership ran out, so I had to rein it in a bit, but because I do stats for a living I get extra excited about that kind of stuff :blush:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Suki can we please see the before and after pics ,I have been thinking of going dark as well ,I have been blonde my whole life ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

You're joking? I always pictured you with dark hair!


----------



## Sus09

Laura, Despie is blonde, and Very beautiful!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Laura, Despie is blonde, and bery beautiful!

Awk bless ,:blush:


----------



## Sus09

And I can´t spell either!:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I meant Very not Berry! :haha::haha::haha::blush:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- I am like NS. It was a good thing that my trial membership ran out. I was staying up late at night looking at charts. :wacko::haha:

Despie-LOVED the pic. Thanks. It could only be improved if they were vacuuming, cooking, and folding laundry!:haha:

I am off to go to IUI round #2. First, I will snuggle with my son. He is 9y/o, wants another little sibling and is my IUI baby. I will use him as a talisman, just like I did yesterday, (hey, it can't hurt!).

Thanks for the good thoughts. I keep trying to think that 1/14 million has got to be good stats, but even the nurse was disappointed. She wanted to see at least 20. My temp hasn't risen yet. Yesterday I had wicked ov pains. So, ov is today or yesterday. :shrug: Who knows. 

I hope everyone else is well. Have a good weekend! :flower::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Best of luck, my dear!:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Good look today Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hope everything goes well ready! :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies!
I hope you're all okay and having a nice weekend :flower:

Ready-keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well my hair has been cut + dyed dark browny/red it's VERY different! I like it but it's such a change think it will take a bit of getting used to. 
Will attempt to put before + after photos- be gentle with me ladies I'm still getting used to it and they are not good photos!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







hair 001.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2









hair 002.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NorthStar

I love the new hair colour Suki, it looks very glossy and well conditioned :thumbup:

I have naturally very dark hair, but I got a few blondey brown highlights in a couple of months ago, just because I tend to look very much like Morticia Adams, particularly in the winter. It's made a big difference, I don't look as vampiric now :haha:

Ready, good luck with IUI no2, I won't be around next week but I'll be corssing my fingers for you.


----------



## readyformore

Suki-love the hair! :thumbup: It's adorable. I must admit that I don't do much to change my hair. It's long and really curly. Dark blonde-light brown. I've had it layered and I've gone short. But I find that it's really difficult to deal with short hair when it's curly. It's by far easier to work with long hair. I admire you guys that change it up every now and again.

Well-I'm back from IUI #2. Different story today. Post wash 10 million and 89% motility. The nurse was very encouraging. She said it was a great sample for a second day IUI. I was very pleasantly shocked, I thought the number would be much lower. 

Hopefully ov is today. If it is, I have 10 million grade 'a' swimmers that aren't stuck in the vagina or left on the bed from my movement. They are snug and happy in top of my uterus and hopefully surfing through the fallopian tube. :thumbup:

Thanks for the support you guys. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Suki-love the hair! :thumbup: It's adorable. I must admit that I don't do much to change my hair. It's long and really curly. Dark blonde-light brown. I've had it layered and I've gone short. But I find that it's really difficult to deal with short hair when it's curly. It's by far easier to work with long hair. I admire you guys that change it up every now and again.
> 
> Well-I'm back from IUI #2. Different story today. Post wash 10 million and 89% motility. The nurse was very encouraging. She said it was a great sample for a second day IUI. I was very pleasantly shocked, I thought the number would be much lower.
> 
> Hopefully ov is today. If it is, I have 10 million grade 'a' swimmers that aren't stuck in the vagina or left on the bed from my movement. They are snug and happy in top of my uterus and hopefully surfing through the fallopian tube. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the support you guys. :flower:

Omg ,that is fantastic news my love ,praying for a wonderful outcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, congrats, I'm so happy today worked out well! Iui has obviously worked for you in the past, its going to be exciting following you in the next couple of weeks FX'D!!:thumbup::hugs:

Suki, I really like your hair, it looks like such a rich colour and suits your face! Like Northstar I am very dark haired and so pale in the winter, I look less like morticia and more like someone suffering a bad flu! I keep avoiding dying my hair because I know I won't be good at the upkeep :blush:

I am going to go out tonight and have a GREAT time with friends (including a couple of beverages!) as I am 100% certain AF is on her way-my chart is pretty much identical to the others I've done and same old pms symptoms. Well I have a couple of months still bc Gail predicted me to conceive in March:haha:

I think I have asked this before, but can't find the answer-have any of you done vitex AND soy? I'm considering taking it soon but don't know if both are ok? I may just wait till my appointment in March but since it's at the end of the month I will have 2 more cycles before that.

Jax, are you out there?? Are you more optimistic than me right now?

Crystal how is everything?

Peacebaby how are the tests going?

:hugs:To everyone, hope you are all having a great weekend!!


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,love the new hair cut ,it's gorgeous and shiny and healthy looking but will prob take u a bit to get used to ,don't think I could ever be that brave but I would love to be able to try out all the different reds oranges and purples and browns ,:thumbup:U look stunning ,wot did oh say?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Suki ,love the new hair cut ,it's gorgeous and shiny and healthy looking but will prob take u a bit to get used to ,don't think I could ever be that brave but I would love to be able to try out all the different reds oranges and purples and browns ,:thumbup:U look stunning ,wot did oh say?:hugs::hugs:

I feel the same Despie, not brave enough:haha:
Although I did cut my hair from almost to my bum to just at my shoulders last year!


----------



## Desperado167

Jen have a great time tonite,with the vitex and soy I really don't think u can take them together but I will check with b for you and letvu know ,xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jen have a great time tonite,with the vitex and soy I really don't think u can take them together but I will check with b for you and letvu know ,xxxxx

Thanks Hun, I get so confused in the whole supplements jungle!! I didn't look into any of that kind of stuff until about a half year ago when I realized this really wasn't happening on its own!! There are still days that I'm like "holy shit, we have infertility!!" Honestly this information would have been great about 7 years ago when we were doing our damnedest to NOT get pregnant :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready that's great news :thumbup:

I don't know much about IUI (sorry, I really need to read up on this) do you have to keep taking meds now? 

Suki, I really like the new hair do, both the colour and the shorter length suit you well!

Jen, enjoy yourself tonight! Despie's got you covered on the vitex and soy issue. Thanks for asking, I've got an appointment this week and a scan next week. Of course I'm having all the 'what if they find X, Y, Z wrong thoughts, everything from pcos to a retired uterus :haha:

Despie, whoa to the She Oak! I'm either really tipsy from the brandy content or high from the flower essence but wow, do I feel good! Even dh noticed it.

have a good one everyone :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jen have a great time tonite,with the vitex and soy I really don't think u can take them together but I will check with b for you and letvu know ,xxxxx
> 
> Thanks Hun, I get so confused in the whole supplements jungle!! I didn't look into any of that kind of stuff until about a half year ago when I realized this really wasn't happening on its own!! There are still days that I'm like "holy shit, we have infertility!!" Honestly this information would have been great about 7 years ago when we were doing our damnedest to NOT get pregnant :haha:Click to expand...

I am on the f.a and it has vitex and am pretty sure I asked b and she said I couldn't take soy with it or maybe it was the progesterone :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Ready that's great news :thumbup:
> 
> I don't know much about IUI (sorry, I really need to read up on this) do you have to keep taking meds now?
> 
> Suki, I really like the new hair do, both the colour and the shorter length suit you well!
> 
> Jen, enjoy yourself tonight! Despie's got you covered on the vitex and soy issue. Thanks for asking, I've got an appointment this week and a scan next week. Of course I'm having all the 'what if they find X, Y, Z wrong thoughts, everything from pcos to a retired uterus :haha:
> 
> Despie, whoa to the She Oak! I'm either really tipsy from the brandy content or high from the flower essence but wow, do I feel good! Even dh noticed it.
> 
> have a good one everyone :hugs:

Great u feel good maybe that's it for me as I don't drink :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

hehe me too !

oops... Sorry about the soy thing.


----------



## peacebaby

eek double post again, it happens often from the touchpad.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Ready that's great news :thumbup:
> 
> I don't know much about IUI (sorry, I really need to read up on this) do you have to keep taking meds now?
> 
> Suki, I really like the new hair do, both the colour and the shorter length suit you well!
> 
> Jen, enjoy yourself tonight! Despie's got you covered on the vitex and soy issue. Thanks for asking, I've got an appointment this week and a scan next week. Of course I'm having all the 'what if they find X, Y, Z wrong thoughts, everything from pcos to a retired uterus :haha:
> 
> Despie, whoa to the She Oak! I'm either really tipsy from the brandy content or high from the flower essence but wow, do I feel good! Even dh noticed it.
> 
> have a good one everyone :hugs:

I am the exact same way!! Glued to the phone (for some reason blood tests are the worst for me). I always think they are going to call me and say "never mind about the infertility, cause you're dying!!" Ugh love being a hypochondriac!!
I'm still looking around for she oak locally, but no luck yet, i don't like buying that stuff online (I know, I'm nuts!!) But I am thinking about a quick trip to the U.S. soon, they always seem to have more stuff than we do!


----------



## Sus09

Ready, Congrats, that was a nice second round, glad the spermies were better today as well. I am getting all excited now, :happydance::happydance: 

Talking about hair, it is funny I have always imagined you with long dark straight hair. Isn´t it funny how we just make our own imange of people! :blush:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Thanks for all your kind comments about my hair I really appreciate it!
Despie- OH likes it it's taken the afternoon to get used to it 
It looks in better condition & it even has a bit of a shine!!

Ready- I'm so pleased about today's numbers I hope you feel more positive about this month.

Jen- u can't take soy & vitex together they cancel each other out. What reason do you want to take them for & we can help you decide which one to take x

Peace- I think we all get anxious about test, fx they find something that can be fixed easily x

Sus- yeah it's funny how you get a mental picture of people in your mind, I reckon at some point we should put our pics up!

Got to go now I hope you're all having a good weekend Jen enjoy your night out

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxx


----------



## Sus09

Suki, forgot to say I love the colour! you are lucky that both blonde and dark suit you!
One day I will put a picture here with me in a bolde wig, as much as I like the color it does not suit me at all:haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> Thanks for all your kind comments about my hair I really appreciate it!
> Despie- OH likes it it's taken the afternoon to get used to it
> It looks in better condition & it even has a bit of a shine!!
> 
> Ready- I'm so pleased about today's numbers I hope you feel more positive about this month.
> 
> Jen- u can't take soy & vitex together they cancel each other out. What reason do you want to take them for & we can help you decide which one to take x
> 
> Peace- I think we all get anxious about test, fx they find something that can be fixed easily x
> 
> Sus- yeah it's funny how you get a mental picture of people in your mind, I reckon at some point we should put our pics up!
> 
> Got to go now I hope you're all having a good weekend Jen enjoy your night out
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxx

I want to take them bc I want to get pregnant :haha:
Ok joking aside, I've heard good things about both, but I really just wanted to do something (anything) to increase my chances while I wait for my next appointment. I don't have any diagnoses so far, oh is apparently fine, I do ovulate, have a normal lining (ultrasound confirmed) although my hormone testing was done on a random day in my cycle-it was my GP that ordered it didn't tell me when to go. My charts appear normal, with 1 exception last year during a stressful month(9 day lp and weird spotting)I do ovulate late if I'm stressed. I do suspect endo bc of very painful periods. I took the vitex in the first place bc it's in this supplement called "estrosmart plus" that is a fertility blend. This month our timing was perfect but I know it didn't work, as usual.
I know many of you ladies have a lot of experience with this stuff, and love your input. I have heard that you need to give vitex time, its been about 3 months for me so far.


----------



## Jennifer01

One thing I will say about the vitex is my temps look less erratic...or maybe my thermometer batteries are dying:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> I always think they are going to call me and say "never mind about the infertility, cause you're dying!!" Ugh love being a hypochondriac!!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki...:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

Suki- your hair looks fantastic, it looks great dark and shorter:thumbup: I'd love to get my hair shorter but its so fine and straight that it really doesn't do much. I'm blonde naturally so I'm pretty much stuck with some shade of it..dark hair looks terrible on me but I'd love to be able to switch back and forth like you can:thumbup:

Ready- Glad the IUI went great:hugs: I have a good feeling for you this cycle:thumbup: 

Dmom- How are things with you? I keep forgetting to ask you when your next scan etc is or what happens next for you? 

Despie- Hope things are going well for you:hugs: are you trying anything new this cycle?

Sus- I never picture people the right way either..lol..I thought Suki already had dark hair:wacko: 

Jen- I hate waiting for test results too, I'll avoid the phone call as long as possible or I'll give DH's mobile number so they can tell him and if its bad he can break it to me gently:haha::haha:

Peace- How are things going for you? I've been keeping up with everyone else's cycles while I wait out my time:haha::haha:

Not much going on for me, I stop the BCP on Tues:happydance: and then keep using the spray until the 31st and hopefully I can start the stims that day:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal...you are on the way!:happydance::happydance:

Next scan is Feb. 8.:thumbup: And, I feel fine.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Yep...finally feel like I'm getting somewhere now!! 

Can't wait for your scan!! Love the avatar..lol such a sweet doggie:wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Crystal-I'm gonna say it again.......dang, your cycle is taking a long time! I'm getting impatient! :haha:

Is time passing quickly for you or are you ready to pull your hair out?


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## crystal443

I thought it was going to be great having this time to relax and follow everyone else, kids are on summer break etc. nice and uneventful but it has been soooo long....I am ready to pull my hair out:wacko: although I was thinking this morning statistically there's so many ladies having IUI or IVF I'm kinda happy to wait till the end of the month...I've totally lost it haven't I??:wacko::wacko::haha::haha: Anyway..there's you Ready, LL and Sarah so hopefully 3 BFP's because these things seem to come in threes:thumbup:

Dmom-I keep meaning to ask you if you've told your DD yet? If so..how did she take it?:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I thought it was going to be great having this time to relax and follow everyone else, kids are on summer break etc. nice and uneventful but it has been soooo long....I am ready to pull my hair out:wacko: although I was thinking this morning statistically there's so many ladies having IUI or IVF I'm kinda happy to wait till the end of the month...I've totally lost it haven't I??:wacko::wacko::haha::haha: Anyway..there's you Ready, LL and Sarah so hopefully 3 BFP's because these things seem to come in threes:thumbup:
> 
> Dmom-I keep meaning to ask you if you've told your DD yet? If so..how did she take it?:hugs:

Not at all crazy.......................

In fact, I almost don't want to know the results of anyone's 2ww because I know that if their's are +, mine for sure won't be. I really don't want to know about any bfps until after AF has hit. I don't cope well if it's right before she's due. :blush:

On the other hand, I know that statistically it's so unlikely for LL, Sarah, and myself to get pregnant that it makes me really sad. At least 2, if not all 3, will fail. I'm already sad about that. Even if it's not me that fails, it still makes me sad. I want all of us to be pregnant from this cycle, and statistically, it's just not going to happen. 

I've been chatting on a medicated IUI thread. I've considered not checking it for the next couple of weeks simply for the same reason. Last time I did IUI, I knew I was out when 3 other women announced their bfps. 

It's crazy and illogical, but at the same time, it's not really that far fetched. Even though I know my chances are really only 15-20% (and even less with only 10 million sperm), I still want to believe that I can get a bfp this month. 

Maybe I will just hide here for the next 12 days. :blush:


----------



## crystal443

DH gets so irritated with me when I start with statistics:wacko: but in my defence everything is numbers or the clinics wouldn't say we have a certain percentage of getting pregnant.:shrug: 

I am staying far away from IVF threads this time around and sticking to a few here like this one because I really need to accept that I'm me and not the "average" person so in reality my cycle will be my own:thumbup: Half my battle is just getting enough eggs to work with:dohh:

If I chat in a thread and there's been 3-4 BFP's then I know I haven't got a hope in hell:haha::haha:I know your DH's numbers weren't what you wanted but I still have a good feeling for you this cycle..you'll have a lot of great swimmers in the right place:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

I bring you glad tidings ladies!! I will be here on Tuesday, announcing AF's arrival, and padding the stats for your bfp:thumbup:
I know, I know, I'm not an AR stat, but at least it's something:haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I am staying far away from IVF threads this time around and sticking to a few here like this one because I really need to accept that I'm me and not the "average" person so in reality my cycle will be my own:thumbup: Half my battle is just getting enough eggs to work with:dohh:
> 
> If I chat in a thread and there's been 3-4 BFP's then I know I haven't got a hope in hell

Thank you for that Crystal. :hugs: 

You are absolutely right. My chances have nothing to do with anyone else's chances. But, when you pool a thread's results together...... blah, blah, blah.

I think that this time, I will do just that and stay away from other threads.
Actually, last month, I went MIA for a little bit, especially the last part of my cycle. I might do the same. I have a few journals that I will pop into, and maybe this one as well. But, for the most part, I will keep to myself. Reading statistics, with 10 million sperm, I have 8-10% chance of pregnancy, so 90-92% chance of failure. That sucks, but I will try to use the info to keep me level-headed, (which is bullshit really. We all know that we get soooo hopeful despite all the crap against us).


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I bring you glad tidings ladies!! I will be here on Tuesday, announcing AF's arrival, and padding the stats for your bfp:thumbup:
> I know, I know, I'm not an AR stat, but at least it's something:haha::hugs:

:cry::hugs: :nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

I really flip flop with this. Sometimes, I read about bfps and think if it happened for them surely it can happen for me, but other times I think-there goes my chance! I tend to feel better reading about an ltttc bfp. It really depends on my mood for that day, like today I feel fine about being sure AF is coming, but I'm sure Tuesday I will be a mess:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I really flip flop with this. Sometimes, I read about bfps and think if it happened for them surely it can happen for me, but other times I think-there goes my chance! I tend to feel better reading about an ltttc bfp. It really depends on my mood for that day, like today I feel fine about being sure AF is coming, but I'm sure Tuesday I will be a mess:shrug:

Hmmm, well, I also usually like to read about the ltttc bfps.

I say usually because of a story I read last week. I recognized a name I hadn't seen in awhile and I clicked on her success story. I knew that she had been ttc longer than me. Her story mentioned that she had PCOS and her husband was diagnosed with a low count and low morphology. Now, I cannot imagine the frustration of not ovulating. At least I know that I have a chance each month. I can't imagine how horrible it must feel for those with PCOS that don't ovulate. 
Apparently, she took clomid for 4 months, and got pregnant with sex. Good for her. I was happy for her. 
But, I couldn't help but think that she dropped a total of 4 eggs, had shit sperm, and still got pregnant. :dohh:

On the other hand, I was chatting on someone's journal. She had been ttc #1 for about 3 years. She had done 7 IUIs. Her 1st IVF got cancelled and converted to IUI #8. When she got her bfp, I have to say that I was tearful because I was so happy for her. :blush: It's strange that I don't know this woman at all, I can't imagine how much frustration she had gone through, but I wanted to weep with relief for her. 

It's weird. Sometimes I do just fine and other times I don't. I agree with you, it depends on the day. But even more important to me, is the story. I know that some people have a hard time with me b/c I am ttc #4, and that's ok. We all have our issues. :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I really flip flop with this. Sometimes, I read about bfps and think if it happened for them surely it can happen for me, but other times I think-there goes my chance! I tend to feel better reading about an ltttc bfp. It really depends on my mood for that day, like today I feel fine about being sure AF is coming, but I'm sure Tuesday I will be a mess:shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, well, I also usually like to read about the ltttc bfps.
> 
> I say usually because of a story I read last week. I recognized a name I hadn't seen in awhile and I clicked on her success story. I knew that she had been ttc longer than me. Her story mentioned that she had PCOS and her husband was diagnosed with a low count and low morphology. Now, I cannot imagine the frustration of not ovulating. At least I know that I have a chance each month. I can't imagine how horrible it must feel for those with PCOS that don't ovulate.
> Apparently, she took clomid for 4 months, and got pregnant with sex. Good for her. I was happy for her.
> But, I couldn't help but think that she dropped a total of 4 eggs, had shit sperm, and still got pregnant. :dohh:
> 
> On the other hand, I was chatting on someone's journal. She had been ttc #1 for about 3 years. She had done 7 IUIs. Her 1st IVF got cancelled and converted to IUI #8. When she got her bfp, I have to say that I was tearful because I was so happy for her. :blush: It's strange that I don't know this woman at all, I can't imagine how much frustration she had gone through, but I wanted to weep with relief for her.
> 
> It's weird. Sometimes I do just fine and other times I don't. I agree with you, it depends on the day. But even more important to me, is the story. I know that some people have a hard time with me b/c I am ttc #4, and that's ok. We all have our issues. :haha:Click to expand...


I agree, that not ovulating must be the most frustrating thing, and I feel awful for anyone having to deal with that! But, I do ovulate, there is decent sperm...so wtf?!:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I really flip flop with this. Sometimes, I read about bfps and think if it happened for them surely it can happen for me, but other times I think-there goes my chance! I tend to feel better reading about an ltttc bfp. It really depends on my mood for that day, like today I feel fine about being sure AF is coming, but I'm sure Tuesday I will be a mess:shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, well, I also usually like to read about the ltttc bfps.
> 
> I say usually because of a story I read last week. I recognized a name I hadn't seen in awhile and I clicked on her success story. I knew that she had been ttc longer than me. Her story mentioned that she had PCOS and her husband was diagnosed with a low count and low morphology. Now, I cannot imagine the frustration of not ovulating. At least I know that I have a chance each month. I can't imagine how horrible it must feel for those with PCOS that don't ovulate.
> Apparently, she took clomid for 4 months, and got pregnant with sex. Good for her. I was happy for her.
> But, I couldn't help but think that she dropped a total of 4 eggs, had shit sperm, and still got pregnant. :dohh:
> 
> On the other hand, I was chatting on someone's journal. She had been ttc #1 for about 3 years. She had done 7 IUIs. Her 1st IVF got cancelled and converted to IUI #8. When she got her bfp, I have to say that I was tearful because I was so happy for her. :blush: It's strange that I don't know this woman at all, I can't imagine how much frustration she had gone through, but I wanted to weep with relief for her.
> 
> It's weird. Sometimes I do just fine and other times I don't. I agree with you, it depends on the day. But even more important to me, is the story. I know that some people have a hard time with me b/c I am ttc #4, and that's ok. We all have our issues. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, that not ovulating must be the most frustrating thing, and I feel awful for anyone having to deal with that! But, I do ovulate, there is decent sperm...so wtf?!:hugs:Click to expand...

Well, maybe this new doc will laser off the endo, then there won't be anymore issues. :hugs:

Shit...........did I just give out hope? :dohh: Sorry about that.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I really flip flop with this. Sometimes, I read about bfps and think if it happened for them surely it can happen for me, but other times I think-there goes my chance! I tend to feel better reading about an ltttc bfp. It really depends on my mood for that day, like today I feel fine about being sure AF is coming, but I'm sure Tuesday I will be a mess:shrug:
> 
> Hmmm, well, I also usually like to read about the ltttc bfps.
> 
> I say usually because of a story I read last week. I recognized a name I hadn't seen in awhile and I clicked on her success story. I knew that she had been ttc longer than me. Her story mentioned that she had PCOS and her husband was diagnosed with a low count and low morphology. Now, I cannot imagine the frustration of not ovulating. At least I know that I have a chance each month. I can't imagine how horrible it must feel for those with PCOS that don't ovulate.
> Apparently, she took clomid for 4 months, and got pregnant with sex. Good for her. I was happy for her.
> But, I couldn't help but think that she dropped a total of 4 eggs, had shit sperm, and still got pregnant. :dohh:
> 
> On the other hand, I was chatting on someone's journal. She had been ttc #1 for about 3 years. She had done 7 IUIs. Her 1st IVF got cancelled and converted to IUI #8. When she got her bfp, I have to say that I was tearful because I was so happy for her. :blush: It's strange that I don't know this woman at all, I can't imagine how much frustration she had gone through, but I wanted to weep with relief for her.
> 
> It's weird. Sometimes I do just fine and other times I don't. I agree with you, it depends on the day. But even more important to me, is the story. I know that some people have a hard time with me b/c I am ttc #4, and that's ok. We all have our issues. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, that not ovulating must be the most frustrating thing, and I feel awful for anyone having to deal with that! But, I do ovulate, there is decent sperm...so wtf?!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, maybe this new doc will laser off the endo, then there won't be anymore issues. :hugs:
> 
> Shit...........did I just give out hope? :dohh: Sorry about that.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- Have you had your AMH tested? I ovulate every month as well but if you have low AMH it doesn't mean you ovulate an egg every month..know what I'm trying to say lol Can't wait for your appointment so you can get some answers..I know what part of the issue is(low AMH) but no idea why I haven't been able to concieve since DS, I was only in my early twenties so age wasn't a factor then:shrug: 

Ready- Some stories make me happy too and some make want to rock in a corner:haha::haha: You've got your egg and two lots of sperm in the oven...you've got all the right ingredients so fingers crossed you get a bun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen- Have you had your AMH tested? I ovulate every month as well but if you have low AMH it doesn't mean you ovulate an egg every month..know what I'm trying to say lol Can't wait for your appointment so you can get some answers..I know what part of the issue is(low AMH) but no idea why I haven't been able to concieve since DS, I was only in my early twenties so age wasn't a factor then:shrug:
> 
> Ready- Some stories make me happy too and some make want to rock in a corner:haha::haha: You've got your egg and two lots of sperm in the oven...you've got all the right ingredients so fingers crossed you get a bun:hugs::hugs:

Nope just prog, tsh, fsh, dheas I think-these were GP ordered. I do have several days of painful ovulation-cysts maybe? But pelvic ultrasound was normal. I have a lot of weird/random stomach pains so I'm sure something isn't right in there!
Actually one of my blood test numbers was a little off-didn't fit the right phase of my cycle, I'll look at my sheet again and tell you-but the doctor didn't seem concerned about it at all?

Are you getting excited to move forward??


----------



## crystal443

Yep..starting to get excited :) I realized this morning that if the scan looks good I'll be stimming next week:wacko: I'm a bit scared tbh though with the train wreck from last cycle but all I can do is try again:haha::haha:

Hopefully your FS can either quickly figure out what it is or tell you your options...the not knowing is the worst part:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Just wanted to share this. 

I think it was HappyAuntie that first showed me this particular site. 
I love what this therapist has to say, and I wish she would write more often.

Here is a piece about why pma isn't always the best idea. 
https://theinfertilitytherapist.blogspot.com/2010/09/negatives-of-positive-thinking-denial.html

She says that with PMA you aren't necessarily positive, you are in denial.

Anyway, just love her.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Just wanted to share this.
> 
> I think it was HappyAuntie that first showed me this particular site.
> I love what this therapist has to say, and I wish she would write more often.
> 
> Here is a piece about why pma isn't always the best idea.
> https://theinfertilitytherapist.blogspot.com/2010/09/negatives-of-positive-thinking-denial.html
> 
> She says that with PMA you aren't necessarily positive, you are in denial.
> 
> Anyway, just love her.

Interesting read!
What bugs me more is when people say "relax"!! The clinic I initially went to had a MANDATORY counselling session, because it might be stress that is cause your infertility. Really? Cause I'm pretty sure when I got pregnant it was shortly after I started having anxiety attacks....geez I guess those must not be stressful?! And now that anxiety is not really an issue for me, I'm ltttc...hmmm good logic!


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I had to take a mandatory councilling session too:growlmad: She said we weren't stressed and then told us stress really has nothing to do with infertility...sometimes babies are made under the most stressful conditions..:thumbup:

Ready- PMA...who needs it?:nope:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies
I hope you are all okay :hugs:

Ready- I'm keeping everything crossed for you sand this IUI cycle, I don't think about how many other people have got BFPs I kind of think it will either happen or nbot- but hopefully for you it will happen. Keep the faith!

Crystal- damn this cycle is LONG but I am getting excited it's all happening now again I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Jen- I don't know why you think Af is coming your chart looks brilliant, I thgink you should try vitex because it will really help with PMS + AF I had a better AF the first cycle. In fact I thimnk my last periods have been so hideous because I stopped it for the Clomid. FX you get a BFP in the next few days.

Despie- cydcle buddy! Hope you're okay and getting ready for severe :sex: next week!!

Jax, D-mon, Northstar, Sus, Hope you're all okay.

i'm at work today then I'm not in till next week-yippee!! i'm in Dublin Wed-Fri and i intend to PAAAARTY!!

Have a good day ladies

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Apparently there was 'some study' that tried to show a connection between infertility and stress. 

It has not been able to be replicated. The therapist that I gave you the link to, has an entire entry on stress and she speaks about this study, it's limitations, and how the data was collected. She was less than supportive. 

I HATE when someone says stress is keeping you from getting pregnant. What about the women in abusive relationships, or homeless women, or those that don't have any means to feed their kids or themselves, or those that get pregnant from rape, or those that live in an area undergoing war. I don't think it gets much more stressful than that. I'm sure most of those women are begging for infertility and still get pregnant, (which sounds horrible, but I feel more sorry for them. Trying to take care of a baby in impossible situations makes infertility sound irrelevant. I'd rather be here, in my warm house, with a job and a loving husband, and no pregnancy).

If a clinic started talking to me about stress keeping me from getting pregnant, I'd never go back, it would appear to me that they are uneducated.


----------



## readyformore

Oh, and another thing that irks me off, is when people say that all you need to do is adopt. You'll forget about getting pregnant, then you'll actually conceive because you are less stressed about it. :growlmad:

Actually, according to the RESOLVE website, the pregnancy rate is the same for those that adopt, and those that don't. 

Even my girlfriend that has had 6 embryo transfers with multiple failures told me that I need to move my focus because it worked for her. Ummmmm, no, I think it worked for you due to a combination of the collaborative effort of your RE and rheumatologist, in addition to the zoloft, heparin, and steroids. Sounds to me like you acutally did put a lot of effort, focus, and thought into it. :dohh:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Apparently there was 'some study' that tried to show a connection between infertility and stress.
> 
> It has not been able to be replicated. The therapist that I gave you the link to, has an entire entry on stress and she speaks about this study, it's limitations, and how the data was collected. She was less than supportive.
> 
> I HATE when someone says stress is keeping you from getting pregnant. What about the women in abusive relationships, or homeless women, or those that don't have any means to feed their kids or themselves, or those that get pregnant from rape, or those that live in an area undergoing war. I don't think it gets much more stressful than that. I'm sure most of those women are begging for infertility and still get pregnant, (which sounds horrible, but I feel more sorry for them. Trying to take care of a baby in impossible situations makes infertility sound irrelevant. I'd rather be here, in my warm house, with a job and a loving husband, and no pregnancy).
> 
> If a clinic started talking to me about stress keeping me from getting pregnant, I'd never go back, it would appear to me that they are uneducated.


Believe me I'm not going back, that's why I didn't let them test me, and I'm waiting for a march appointment :thumbup:
It was a combo of that, the dirty waiting room, and the hamster-like doctor that wouldn't make eye contact and shrugged off my endo concerns!


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> I hope you are all okay :hugs:
> 
> Ready- I'm keeping everything crossed for you sand this IUI cycle, I don't think about how many other people have got BFPs I kind of think it will either happen or nbot- but hopefully for you it will happen. Keep the faith!
> 
> Crystal- damn this cycle is LONG but I am getting excited it's all happening now again I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Jen- I don't know why you think Af is coming your chart looks brilliant, I thgink you should try vitex because it will really help with PMS + AF I had a better AF the first cycle. In fact I thimnk my last periods have been so hideous because I stopped it for the Clomid. FX you get a BFP in the next few days.
> 
> Despie- cydcle buddy! Hope you're okay and getting ready for severe :sex: next week!!
> 
> Jax, D-mon, Northstar, Sus, Hope you're all okay.
> 
> i'm at work today then I'm not in till next week-yippee!! i'm in Dublin Wed-Fri and i intend to PAAAARTY!!
> 
> Have a good day ladies
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good morning Suki!(it's not morning where you are is it:haha:)
This is my 3rd cycle with vitex, I was excited bc it does help my pms, and I thought it was helping AF, but it seems like it just shifted the pain back a day...but we will see this month. Even though my chart doesn't look bad, if you overlay them it's just the same as all the other months, so I know tomorrow will be the day :cry:
I'm quite jealous of you right now, I would love to go to Dublin, the farthest I have been from home is the U.S. (which is actually about 2 hours by car:haha:)
I hope you have a fabulous time, take advantage and enjoy yourself:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Where is everyone today?

Hello?!?

We've heard from Jen and Suki.

Where's Peacebaby, Sus, Despie, Jax, Dmom?

I think Crystal is sleeping, Nats is busy creating masterpieces and NS is without her computer. We haven't heard from Keekee lately, which is a shame.....I miss the boob talk. 

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm at home today. Work was slow so they gave me the day off, (hell yeah). Yesterday, I purchased a used elliptical. It's the exact model that I wanted, but only 2 years old (the computer showed only 4 hours of use, lol) and it saved me $600! So, I worked out, then ate 2 pieces of pizza and a coke for lunch!


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Where is everyone today?
> 
> Hello?!?
> 
> We've heard from Jen and Suki.
> 
> Where's Peacebaby, Sus, Despie, Jax, Dmom?
> 
> I think Crystal is sleeping, Nats is busy creating masterpieces and NS is without her computer. We haven't heard from Keekee lately, which is a shame.....I miss the boob talk.
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> I'm at home today. Work was slow so they gave me the day off, (hell yeah). Yesterday, I purchased a used elliptical. It's the exact model that I wanted, but only 2 years old (the computer showed only 4 hours of use, lol) and it saved me $600! So, I worked out, then ate 2 pieces of pizza and a coke for lunch!

Ha! That sounds like me (but without the working out part:haha:) I always get my McDonald's with diet coke, cause doesn't it even out then??

Where is Jax, she is my cycle buddy and I haven't heard anything, Jax if you're reading this what's going on Hun?!:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Maybe they are doing something productive.....working.....running errands......chores

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I am here ,well just about ,I have twisted a muscle in the base of my spine and it hurts like hell ,I can't walk or do anything and I swear it's driving me mad ,I hate being like this and I hate wasting the day lying in bed :(


----------



## readyformore

Oh Despie! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

That sounds miserable. Take care of yourself today hun. 
Maybe a hot bath and some drugs. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Oh Despie! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> That sounds miserable. Take care of yourself today hun.
> Maybe a hot bath and some drugs. :thumbup:

Have had so much drugs that I feel like a junkie ,:nope:


----------



## readyformore

Oh, so sorry despie.

Have you thought about a chiropractor? Maybe he can get you striaghtened out?


----------



## Jennifer01

Ohhh I love laying in bed errrr...without the injury of course:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I can't even make it through an entire movie just sitting and watching. I have to get up, fold some laundry, make a snack. 

Although, I have to admit that one of the best parts about Vegas was sleeping for 11 hours striaght! Ahhhhh, now that was pure magic!


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh man, one of my hobbies is "nothing":haha:


----------



## readyformore

Totally unrelated question, but.............

would I still be considered unexplained infertility? I am going to avoid asking my RE simply because I don't want to explain to my husband that part of the problem is mild male factor, (I think. I don't even know what the classification criteria is).

His count is on the lower side, I have one ovary, highish fsh, lowish amh, hypothyroidism, blah, blah, blah.

All of that leads up to something. I'm just not sure what. I mean with all of that little crap that's off, that has to be a reason, right?


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Totally unrelated question, but.............
> 
> would I still be considered unexplained infertility? I am going to avoid asking my RE simply because I don't want to explain to my husband that part of the problem is mild male factor, (I think. I don't even know what the classification criteria is).
> 
> His count is on the lower side, I have one ovary, highish fsh, lowish amh, hypothyroidism, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> All of that leads up to something. I'm just not sure what. I mean with all of that little crap that's off, that has to be a reason, right?


I'm obviously no doctor but to me, all those little things can make conception more difficult when added up. I wouldn't call you unexplained...but I don't know all there is to know in the fertility game though either. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## readyformore

So........maybe I'm just reproductively challenged? :haha:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> Totally unrelated question, but.............
> 
> would I still be considered unexplained infertility? I am going to avoid asking my RE simply because I don't want to explain to my husband that part of the problem is mild male factor, (I think. I don't even know what the classification criteria is).
> 
> His count is on the lower side, I have one ovary, highish fsh, lowish amh, hypothyroidism, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> All of that leads up to something. I'm just not sure what. I mean with all of that little crap that's off, that has to be a reason, right?

I asked my FS if I was still unexplained because I have low AMH, not sure about FSH, high left ovary, and immune problems and he said after all the years without using birth control and that I've concieved twice and then haven't for no obvious reason then its unexplained:shrug: I think as long as there's nothing that makes us truly infertile they consider it unexplained which is such a broad range:growlmad:

Despie- Take care of your back and I really hope you feel better quickly:hugs::hugs: There's nothing worse then a back injury:nope:

Jen- I'm too hyper to sit and not do anything..I have to force myself to sit through a movie when we go to the cinemas but when my head hits the pillow at night I'm out in seconds:haha::haha: if DH wants to BD he knows to turn the charm on quick or I'm out for the count:haha::haha:

LAST BCP TODAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> LAST BCP TODAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:

:yipee:

Finally, you're getting somewhere. I know this is your cycle not mine, but it's been moving way too slowly for me. :blush:

How long til they get to retrieval?


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Totally unrelated question, but.............
> 
> would I still be considered unexplained infertility? I am going to avoid asking my RE simply because I don't want to explain to my husband that part of the problem is mild male factor, (I think. I don't even know what the classification criteria is).
> 
> His count is on the lower side, I have one ovary, highish fsh, lowish amh, hypothyroidism, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> All of that leads up to something. I'm just not sure what. I mean with all of that little crap that's off, that has to be a reason, right?
> 
> I asked my FS if I was still unexplained because I have low AMH, not sure about FSH, high left ovary, and immune problems and he said after all the years without using birth control and that I've concieved twice and then haven't for no obvious reason then its unexplained:shrug: I think as long as there's nothing that makes us truly infertile they consider it unexplained which is such a broad range:growlmad:
> 
> Despie- Take care of your back and I really hope you feel better quickly:hugs::hugs: There's nothing worse then a back injury:nope:
> 
> Jen- I'm too hyper to sit and not do anything..I have to force myself to sit through a movie when we go to the cinemas but when my head hits the pillow at night I'm out in seconds:haha::haha: if DH wants to BD he knows to turn the charm on quick or I'm out for the count:haha::haha:
> 
> LAST BCP TODAY!!!!:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...


So excited for you crystal! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Well if my scan looks good next Tuesday then I can start stimming so I think probably about the second week of FEB would be retrieval which is my nightmare because I've had such poor results but I have to try to not think about the other cycles:thumbup: So its moving along now:happydance::happydance: which is good because I was getting bored:haha::haha: Now fingers crossed there's no breakthrough bleed, I don't want or need an AF of any type:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- thanks:hugs::hugs: I can't wait til you have your appointment. I know waiting to find things out can be so frustrating


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Well if my scan looks good next Tuesday then I can start stimming so I think probably about the second week of FEB would be retrieval which is my nightmare because I've had such poor results but I have to try to not think about the other cycles:thumbup: So its moving along now:happydance::happydance: which is good because I was getting bored:haha::haha: Now fingers crossed there's no breakthrough bleed, I don't want or need an AF of any type:haha::haha:

:hugs: I know your last experience was a nightmare. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. 

This time will be different. :thumbup: These guys know what they are doing.


----------



## crystal443

Yep I feel a bit more confident that even if we don't get a positive result this time we at least are on the right track with things:thumbup:

How's your TWW going? I know its just started but its got to be a long TWW when you've had your IUI!! You could be up the duff as we speak:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Yep I feel a bit more confident that even if we don't get a positive result this time we at least are on the right track with things:thumbup:
> 
> How's your TWW going? I know its just started but its got to be a long TWW when you've had your IUI!! You could be up the duff as we speak:thumbup:

Crystal, I am really hoping this works for you!

I was chatting with a different woman on a large family site. I was telling her how I am hopeful, but trying to remember that it's only about 10% chance for me this month. Then she said, "Well, it might only be 10%, but if you add up the length of time that you have been ttc, you have really good odds." I think I will go with her way of thinking! :haha: She makes a good point. I think that it's a good chance for you too Crystal. The new doc knows how difficult things were last cycle, not responding well and difficult retrieval. He will be prepared, (or, I will hunt him down. :haha:).


The 2ww has just started, it's fine. I have been having some cramping since the day of the second IUI, so I am assuming I have a cyst; and hot flashes started today. I definately won't need blush. :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yep I feel a bit more confident that even if we don't get a positive result this time we at least are on the right track with things:thumbup:
> 
> How's your TWW going? I know its just started but its got to be a long TWW when you've had your IUI!! You could be up the duff as we speak:thumbup:
> 
> Crystal, I am really hoping this works for you!
> 
> I was chatting with a different woman on a large family site. I was telling her how I am hopeful, but trying to remember that it's only about 10% chance for me this month. Then she said, "Well, it might only be 10%, but if you add up the length of time that you have been ttc, you have really good odds." I think I will go with her way of thinking! :haha: She makes a good point. I think that it's a good chance for you too Crystal. The new doc knows how difficult things were last cycle, not responding well and difficult retrieval. He will be prepared, (or, I will hunt him down. :haha:).
> 
> 
> The 2ww has just started, it's fine. I have been having some cramping since the day of the second IUI, so I am assuming I have a cyst; and hot flashes started today. I definately won't need blush. :haha:Click to expand...

I have used that same logic-if it's only 10% don't you get to add them all up over time?? I'm at like 210% chance or something!!Or at least I have used up the 90% right??:haha:
I think we are going to see a lot of great things on this thread in the near future-not pma, just a feeling!:winkwink:
I've got my "find charts like mine" feature up to 65% pregnancy charts...it's amazing how that thing will tell you what you want to hear if you play with it enough (hmmmmm must be male!!):haha:


----------



## crystal443

Jen-:haha::haha: FF is definatly a male:dohh: Have you tested yet?


Ok so I just realized tomorrow is book day pick up at the school..well I know I'm el cheapo but don't you think this is a bit excessive DS is going into Year 8and DD is going into Year 10?DH thinks I'm crazy but I think its outrageous

Books for both kids- $820
DD VCE books- $150
Stationary for both kids- $150 (school supplies)
Netbook charge for DS- $200
Netbook charge for DD-$50
School Fee for both kids- $480
Uniform and shoes for DD$500
Uniform and shoes for DS- $400

I cannot imagine how parents with low income manage with Christmas just gone by and then having to pay the school that amount of money. Ok rant over but cripes:wacko: I don't even know why I bitch about it, I'll go pay it tomorrow like everyone else but I don't have to be happy about it:growlmad:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen-:haha::haha: FF is definatly a male:dohh: Have you tested yet?
> 
> 
> Ok so I just realized tomorrow is book day pick up at the school..well I know I'm el cheapo but don't you think this is a bit excessive DS is going into Year 8and DD is going into Year 10?DH thinks I'm crazy but I think its outrageous
> 
> Books for both kids- $820
> DD VCE books- $150
> Stationary for both kids- $150 (school supplies)
> Netbook charge for DS- $200
> Netbook charge for DD-$50
> School Fee for both kids- $480
> Uniform and shoes for DD$500
> Uniform and shoes for DS- $400
> 
> I cannot imagine how parents with low income manage with Christmas just gone by and then having to pay the school that amount of money. Ok rant over but cripes:wacko: I don't even know why I bitch about it, I'll go pay it tomorrow like everyone else but I don't have to be happy about it:growlmad:

That is beyond outrageous!!!!!
The only money I needed to pay this year was for a student card-I think it was $25. The books belong to the school, don't they? Why do they pay for them?? That seems like a huge amount to me!

I haven't tested because I don't test anymore. I always (with one weird exception-and that was shorter, not longer!) have a 13 day lp so I know when AF is coming. I will test if there is a big day (new years, birthday) where I will want several drinks, just to make sure, other than that I wait for my least favorite aunt and she never disappoints me.:dohh:
It's a shame really bc I think my chart does look good, but I know the temps are essentially the same as always. If you don't hear from me tomorrow it's because AF didn't show and I went for a ride on one of the pigs that happened to be flying by!!


----------



## crystal443

The school doesn't provide the books:growlmad:

I really hope you can jump on the piggy tomorrow:haha::haha: fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Jen-:haha::haha: FF is definatly a male:dohh: Have you tested yet?
> 
> 
> Ok so I just realized tomorrow is book day pick up at the school..well I know I'm el cheapo but don't you think this is a bit excessive DS is going into Year 8and DD is going into Year 10?DH thinks I'm crazy but I think its outrageous
> 
> Books for both kids- $820
> DD VCE books- $150
> Stationary for both kids- $150 (school supplies)
> Netbook charge for DS- $200
> Netbook charge for DD-$50
> School Fee for both kids- $480
> Uniform and shoes for DD$500
> Uniform and shoes for DS- $400
> 
> I cannot imagine how parents with low income manage with Christmas just gone by and then having to pay the school that amount of money. Ok rant over but cripes:wacko: I don't even know why I bitch about it, I'll go pay it tomorrow like everyone else but I don't have to be happy about it:growlmad:

That's insanity!!

I am just going to live in denial about how much teenagers cost. 

I am worried about how I am going to afford braces for my boys. The dentist said my second son will need them for sure, and most likely my first son as well. My insurance will pay half, and I can use a flex spending account, but I think it's still about $1500 per child. And I just got a letter in the mail saying that my oldest son didn't pass his eye exam at school. He passed at the doctor's office last month, but I am going to take him to an optometrist to figure it out. At least glasses for kids aren't that expensive.


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> The school doesn't provide the books:growlmad:
> 
> I really hope you can jump on the piggy tomorrow:haha::haha: fingers crossed for you!!

That's wild, here you borrow the books, if you don't bring them back THEN you pay!
Thanks Crystal, but I'm not too hopeful! You can be for me if you'd like:haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> . If you don't hear from me tomorrow it's because AF didn't show and I went for a ride on one of the pigs that happened to be flying by!!

:rofl::rofl:

That figure of speech just made my entire night!!

I don't test much either Jen. I don't like the bfn. Plus..........I don't believe it anyway. :blush: With my dd, I had a bfn one morning, and a bfp the next, so I am convinced that all bfns are faulty. 

I just wait for my temp to trend down. It starts to go down 2-3 days prior to AF. It's much cheaper than a hpt. :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Jen-:haha::haha: FF is definatly a male:dohh: Have you tested yet?
> 
> 
> Ok so I just realized tomorrow is book day pick up at the school..well I know I'm el cheapo but don't you think this is a bit excessive DS is going into Year 8and DD is going into Year 10?DH thinks I'm crazy but I think its outrageous
> 
> Books for both kids- $820
> DD VCE books- $150
> Stationary for both kids- $150 (school supplies)
> Netbook charge for DS- $200
> Netbook charge for DD-$50
> School Fee for both kids- $480
> Uniform and shoes for DD$500
> Uniform and shoes for DS- $400
> 
> I cannot imagine how parents with low income manage with Christmas just gone by and then having to pay the school that amount of money. Ok rant over but cripes:wacko: I don't even know why I bitch about it, I'll go pay it tomorrow like everyone else but I don't have to be happy about it:growlmad:
> 
> That's insanity!!
> 
> I am just going to live in denial about how much teenagers cost.
> 
> I am worried about how I am going to afford braces for my boys. The dentist said my second son will need them for sure, and most likely my first son as well. My insurance will pay half, and I can use a flex spending account, but I think it's still about $1500 per child. And I just got a letter in the mail saying that my oldest son didn't pass his eye exam at school. He passed at the doctor's office last month, but I am going to take him to an optometrist to figure it out. At least glasses for kids aren't that expensive.Click to expand...

Just finishing braces now ready! So expensive!!

And really, wtf is everyone today??


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Thanks Crystal, but I'm not too hopeful! You can be for me if you'd like:haha::hugs:

It's not a bad idea really. 

I've designated one of my particular friends to be perpetually hopefull for me. She knows that it's her job to have undying PMA for me. If I call crying from AF saying, "This is never going to work", she argues with me and convinces me otherwise. I hate false hope, but I do need the encouragement.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Just finishing braces now ready! So expensive!!
> 
> And really, wtf is everyone today??

:dishes::laundry::hangwashing::sex:

:haha:

I have no idea. :shrug:


----------



## crystal443

DD needs braces..in total they'll be around $6000 with a down payment of $1900 and then we'll pay $90 per month..crazy isn't it? I love asking prices from other countries though:haha::haha: 

DS has worn glasses since he was 2 and we just paid $199 for two pair of glasses because of course he's in adult sizes now, the kicker for his glasses are that he has really bad astigmatism and he can't see for shit up close so we also have to $180 per each pair of lenses to have them thinned down or he'd have coke bottle glasses:wacko: 

The schools don't provide text books here which is really strange:shrug: and they have to be ordered through the school..the whole setup is just really strange and they are also required to lease a netbook (small laptop) through the school and we also have to buy electronic textbooks for DS. 

Jen- Of course I have PMA for you!!:hugs: I really hope you have to catch that pig tommorow and I will be checking when I get up but I'll check before I go pay the school:haha::haha:I'll be more pleasant:haha::haha:

Ready- You've had a lot of swimmers placed in the right area so you've got to be in with a great chance and I won't think otherwise:thumbup: I just have a good feeling for you


----------



## Jennifer01

:winkwink:


readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> . If you don't hear from me tomorrow it's because AF didn't show and I went for a ride on one of the pigs that happened to be flying by!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> That figure of speech just made my entire night!!
> 
> I don't test much either Jen. I don't like the bfn. Plus..........I don't believe it anyway. :blush: With my dd, I had a bfn one morning, and a bfp the next, so I am convinced that all bfns are faulty.
> 
> I just wait for my temp to trend down. It starts to go down 2-3 days prior to AF. It's much cheaper than a hpt. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:winkwink:
I aim to please:haha:
Honestly, I think that's what it would be like if I found out I was pg. Up is down, day is night, pigs flying, hell freezing....madness I tell you!!


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> DD needs braces..in total they'll be around $6000 with a down payment of $1900 and then we'll pay $90 per month..crazy isn't it? I love asking prices from other countries though:haha::haha:
> 
> DS has worn glasses since he was 2 and we just paid $199 for two pair of glasses because of course he's in adult sizes now, the kicker for his glasses are that he has really bad astigmatism and he can't see for shit up close so we also have to $180 per each pair of lenses to have them thinned down or he'd have coke bottle glasses:wacko:
> 
> The schools don't provide text books here which is really strange:shrug: and they have to be ordered through the school..the whole setup is just really strange and they are also required to lease a netbook (small laptop) through the school and we also have to buy electronic textbooks for DS.
> 
> Jen- Of course I have PMA for you!!:hugs: I really hope you have to catch that pig tommorow and I will be checking when I get up but I'll check before I go pay the school:haha::haha:I'll be more pleasant:haha::haha:
> 
> Ready- You've had a lot of swimmers placed in the right area so you've got to be in with a great chance and I won't think otherwise:thumbup: I just have a good feeling for you


Hope is good, just don't get too excited, I don't feel anything:haha:
FYI, braces for my dd here in Canada were close to $6000 also, orthodontists have come together to gouge parents worldwide!!


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Ready- You've had a lot of swimmers placed in the right area so you've got to be in with a great chance and I won't think otherwise:thumbup: I just have a good feeling for you

Thanks Crystal. Don't think otherwise. :thumbup:

I'm am pretty hopeful. I got back some ttc test results today, (long boring story), and it was all good. I was thrilled actually. I told my husband and he says to me, "I can see it in your eyes how you think everything is lining up."
I said, "Are you saying that I shouldn't get my hopes up?" He says, "No, you can be hopeful, but you can't be devastated if it doesn't work."
I told him, "No problem. I will be devastated, but you will never know. I won't show you." :growlmad: 

This is the same person that was saying 'the baby' last night. And figuring out where 'he' would sleep in the camper. :wacko:

Man, this is enough of a rollercoaster for myself, now my husband is switching camps daily. :wacko: 
I guess as long as we are on opposite camps, or both in the hopeful camp, we are ok. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Hope is good, just don't get too excited, I don't feel anything:haha:
> FYI, braces for my dd here in Canada were close to $6000 also, orthodontists have come together to gouge parents worldwide!!

Hope and encouragement is good. Blind optimism and false hope is just annoying though, kwim.


$6000? OMG. If it's going to cost that much, I'm going to have to work street corners at night. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jen, not sure if you are surfing on your phone, but I sent you a PM.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning! :hi:
Ready thanks for missing me and my boob talk. I have a new right implant as of two and a half weeks ago (the right one initially was too small) and I now look even :thumbup:. AND I have cleavage. My OH refers to them as my WMDs.
I don't post here often but I do read the thread religiously and I'm keeping my FXed for you all. 
:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:wave: morning all !

Sorry i wasn't here yesterday, but i did get a few minutes to read!

Ready, great news about the test results! I too am very hopeful for you with this cycle. I'm not knowledgable on the procedure but it sounded like your timing was very good. So all things crossed for you and lots of prayers.

Crystal, I am in awe of your patience :hugs: I read a bit about the long protocol on another forum and I honestly don't think I could get halfway through it but you have and with grace at that too! Lots of sticky vibes for you.

Maybe my thinking is wired all wrong (blame it on the legal profession!) but I don't see the stats as being an absolute marker for anything in this game, otherwise i'd be better off giving up now. I tend not to think of fertility as a finite pie with us having to compete for a slice. So stats aside, there's no reason why we can't have positive outcomes for everyone who's either doing an AR procedure or is in the TWW now, it is possible and it would be such joy! 

Jen, haven't heard the "pigs fly" line in ages so you made me laugh :haha:

Keeks, nice to hear to from you here, congrats on the boobies :hugs:

Despie, hope your back pain eases off quick!

Suki, Jax, Nats, Dmom. N.S and everyone else hope you're well !

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning everyone!

Well, no AF yet, but my temps went for a crap so I'm sure she will be right along....ugh.

Hope everyone else is doing better!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> :wave: morning all !
> 
> Sorry i wasn't here yesterday, but i did get a few minutes to read!
> 
> Ready, great news about the test results! I too am very hopeful for you with this cycle. I'm not knowledgable on the procedure but it sounded like your timing was very good. So all things crossed for you and lots of prayers.
> 
> Crystal, I am in awe of your patience :hugs: I read a bit about the long protocol another forum and I honestly don't think I could get halfway through it but you have and with grace at that too! Lots of sticky vibes for you.
> 
> Maybe my thinking is wired all wrong (blame it on the legal profession!) but I don't see the stats as being an absolute marker for anything in this game, otherwise i'd be better off giving up now. I tend not to think of fertility as a finite pie with us having to compete for a slice. So stats aside, there's no reason we why can't have positive outcomes for everyone who's either doing an AR procedure or is in the TWW now, it is possible and it would be such joy!
> 
> Jen, haven't heard the "pigs fly" line in ages so you made me laugh :haha:
> 
> Keeks, nice to hear to from you here, congrats on the boobies :hugs:
> 
> Despie, hope your back pain eases off quick!
> 
> Suki, Jax, Nats, Dmom. N.S and everyone else hope you're well !
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your thinking isn't wired wrong, IMO we all think in different ways, not right or wrong! I tend to think differently day by day (sometimes minute by minute!)
Anything exciting going on with you? Please say yes, I need to be distracted from thinking about the witch catching me AGAIN!!!
Someone on the boards wrote a post a couple of days ago about tampons-so then I started reading up and found a few things saying if you have/suspect endo, you should avoid tampons. So...tmi but guess what I'm doing this month? Yuck, so not looking forward to it, but I'm also the same girl that would insert baking soda if it would help :haha:
On another note, I was going to get the cbfm, but if I'm already hitting O day is there really any point?


----------



## peacebaby

:haha::haha:

With the CBFM you have until CD 5 to start with it on a cycle and even then if you're a day or two out it could still work this cycle. You could still set it for CD5 and just need to note that you're a day or two ahead of the CBFM. It will usually start asking you to test from about CD7-8 so you should still have time to catch the surge.

Nothing happening here so I'm distracting myself with reading, the gym and everyone else's excitement here! 

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Keekee- I'm so glad you got new boobs, and that they look even! :thumbup: I know it bothered you that they weren't symmetrical. If you read, why don't you post? I'd love to hear from you. 

Peacebaby- I don't think you're wired wrong either. It's just like Jen said, we're all different. I really enjoy hearing other people's thoughts, it gives me a perspective I hadn't thought of before. This has to be frustrating for you, to wait for a couple of months prior to ttc again. :hugs: Have fun at the gym. I like the gym, but find it hard to get the time to get there, so I prefer to exercise at home. I just got an elliptical on Sunday. :happydance: I've only used it once, but so far so good.

Jen- I'm looking out the window to see if you on that pig! Sorry for the temp drop today. :hugs:

Despie- I hope your back is feeling better. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Jennifer01

I am so aggravated!! AF is clearly supposed to be here, I would like to just get it and be on my way...but no show. It coming today, but in a classic AF move its taking it time, which means I go running to the bathroom every half hour. Grrr!!


----------



## readyformore

Didn't we used to have a panty checkers thread? :haha:
I hope she just comes and gets it over with. :hugs:

I was thinking, instead of saying up the duff, or whatever else to say someone is pregnant, maybe we could say "on the pig"! :haha:

I could change in on my siggy! "Hoping to be on the pig soon!"


----------



## peacebaby

LOL "on the pig" :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Didn't we used to have a panty checkers thread? :haha:
> I hope she just comes and gets it over with. :hugs:
> 
> I was thinking, instead of saying up the duff, or whatever else to say someone is pregnant, maybe we could say "on the pig"! :haha:
> 
> I could change in on my siggy! "Hoping to be on the pig soon!"


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## readyformore

Ok, I just changed it. :haha:
I had to eliminate the message about the fertility gods and looking for a pill to cure baby fever, but seriously, it was too funny to let it pass by.

Honestly, we have to include some humor into the ltttc situation, or we will all go insane.


----------



## readyformore

Oh, oh, oh......

And when we all get pregnant, we can change it to our status! :haha:

Can you imagine?!? People will be looking at it like "On the pig? WTF!" :rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Ok, I just changed it. :haha:
> I had to eliminate the message about the fertility gods and looking for a pill to cure baby fever, but seriously, it was too funny to let it pass by.
> 
> Honestly, we have to include some humor into the ltttc situation, or we will all go insane.

Also I'm already going insane:wacko:

And I want to choke the shit out of AF. No jury would convict...


----------



## readyformore

Jen- if you choke AF to death, you'd have a lot of happy women to back you up!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :)

Jen- Ooooooohhhhh I hope your "on the pig":) Sorry you got a temp drop :(

Keekee- congrats on your new boobs, I sure could use a bit of help in that department :)

Peace-I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to have to wait a few months before you can TTC again. I was frustrated on BCP because I felt like we were wasting time!! Going to the gym is so nice, we have a gym in our estate with a pool and tennis courts as well so we go a few times a week:) 

Despie- Hope the back is feeling better today!!

Ready- I saw a program DH recorded last night called Curiosity:Life begins or something like that..it was on Nat Geo I believe anyway it shows life from ovulation through to birth and from all the swimmers only a few hundred make it past the cervix to the uterus and you have had millions put back so I thought of you and you must be in for a good chance this cycle!!!

Hi everyone else :) Not much going on for me...totally bored with this cycle so I'll be glad to go to the FS next week and hopefully get things moving:)


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Jen- Ooooooohhhhh I hope your "on the pig":) Sorry you got a temp drop :(
> 
> Keekee- congrats on your new boobs, I sure could use a bit of help in that department :)
> 
> Peace-I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to have to wait a few months before you can TTC again. I was frustrated on BCP because I felt like we were wasting time!! Going to the gym is so nice, we have a gym in our estate with a pool and tennis courts as well so we go a few times a week:)
> 
> Despie- Hope the back is feeling better today!!
> 
> Ready- I saw a program DH recorded last night called Curiosity:Life begins or something like that..it was on Nat Geo I believe anyway it shows life from ovulation through to birth and from all the swimmers only a few hundred make it past the cervix to the uterus and you have had millions put back so I thought of you and you must be in for a good chance this cycle!!!
> 
> Hi everyone else :) Not much going on for me...totally bored with this cycle so I'll be glad to go to the FS next week and hopefully get things moving:)



I'm quite jealous of your pool situation, although here you could only really use it 4 months of the year at most:haha:Swimming is one of the only exercises I don't find totally vile! It will be exciting when things start moving along for you, so is the 31st going to tell you what/when your next step is? 
I'm def not on the pig, my temp is almost at cover line but AF hasn't shown:growlmad:I would really like to get on with it!! I have decided to order some preseed online and I'm going to try the softcups, I've said it the last 2 months but this month I WILL BE BRAVE!! There's just something about it that really freaks me out!!!

Anyway, I would really like some advice ladies!
So you know I have an appointment in march, it's an ob/gyn that my GP tells me can do my hsg, maybe lap, etc and maybe clomid. He is not an FS but us local and has a great reputation. Well last week I was in touch with a clinic that says they can get me in within 2 weeks to see their fs and start testing etc. this clinic has a good reputation but is over an hour away. Then while researching I came across this article about that clinic where a woman is suing them, because although they helped her conceive 2 children, they gave her over 20 iui's and multiple meds which have apparently cause her permanent internal injury:nope:
So while I was liking the info they gave, obvs that freaked me out! Part of me already wanted to wait and see if this doc could help, but I feel like if I find out I had blocked tubes or something this whole time I might feel stupid for waiting?? Anyway, I'm not sure what I'm looking for here, just feeling very confused at the moment:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Ready- I saw a program DH recorded last night called Curiosity:Life begins or something like that..it was on Nat Geo I believe anyway it shows life from ovulation through to birth and from all the swimmers only a few hundred make it past the cervix to the uterus and you have had millions put back so I thought of you and you must be in for a good chance this cycle!!!

You know I love you right!:kiss:

I was thinking about that this entire weekend, (and now I don't even have to do the research :haha:). I knew that I had heard something similar, but I couldn't remember how many sperm actually make it to the fallopian tube. I did have to do it 4 times to conceive with my son, even with millions of sperm. So, I know it's more than just having it in the right spot, but you would think that somehow the odds are in your favor by having more swimmers up there. :shrug: 

I know that I haven't been ttc very long. You guys have been at this for years. But, I am ready to start raising this baby, as opposed to trying to conceive it.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Anyway, I would really like some advice ladies!
> So you know I have an appointment in march, it's an ob/gyn that my GP tells me can do my hsg, maybe lap, etc and maybe clomid. He is not an FS but us local and has a great reputation. Well last week I was in touch with a clinic that says they can get me in within 2 weeks to see their fs and start testing etc. this clinic has a good reputation but is over an hour away. Then while researching I came across this article about that clinic where a woman is suing them, because although they helped her conceive 2 children, they gave her over 20 iui's and multiple meds which have apparently cause her permanent internal injury:nope:
> So while I was liking the info they gave, obvs that freaked me out! Part of me already wanted to wait and see if this doc could help, but I feel like if I find out I had blocked tubes or something this whole time I might feel stupid for waiting?? Anyway, I'm not sure what I'm looking for here, just feeling very confused at the moment:wacko:

Unfortunately, medicine is not infallible. It is very likely that the ob/gyn that you have an appointment with, has been sued. OB is the most often sued type of medicine, (at least in the states. That's why malpractice insurance is outrageous). I'm not trying to discredit the story, but you never know if she begged for treatment, was informed of the risks, then complained when it actually happened. 

I think that seeing an ob/gyn for hsg and lap is fine. That is what they do. 
I drive one hour to get to my RE. I actually drive past my ob/gyn to get to the RE. I really like my ob/gyn, but overall, I don't think that they are great with fertility/infertility. You can always try clomid with your ob/gyn and then change if it's not working out.


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls:flower:

Ready- It was an amazing show and it was hosted by Courtney Cox so it has to be American made..but when I saw how many sperm actually die just trying to get through the cervix I thought of you and even with a low sperm count you'd still have a lot more in there then someone on a natural cycle:thumbup: so don't give up just yet..if I were in your shoes I'd def have hope that IUI provides a much bigger chance:hugs::hugs:

Jen- I love swimming too:thumbup: my FS appointment on the 31st is to see if my ovaries are quiet as in they're not doing anything:dohh: which DH is having a hard time with, he just doesn't understand that having no follies for this scan is a good thing:haha: if all is quiet we will then be able to start stimming hopefully that day and I will start the steriods that day as well and fingers crossed we get some eggs this time to work with. FS has switched my meds from what the last FS had me on so I just hope it all works. I don't need 15 or 20 eggs, I really would be happy with 5-10 so we'll see, if this doesn't work for us then we'll try something else. We are so very very lucky here that we get a huge portion of our IVF cost back so we pay it in full up front and 2 days later we get most of it back. The cycle will cost including meds and ICSI $8700 and we will end up paying about $3000 out of pocket so we can afford to try different things and I don't feel pressure that I "have" to get pregnant in one cycle:thumbup:

I guess the bonus of an FS as opposed to a Gyne is that a FS can do all of your treatments and your with the same doctor where with a Gyne you may end up having to leave them to get IUI or IVF treatments. Once you see your gyne though things will move quickly:thumbup: I assume there's only a 2 week wait to see the FS because you will have to pay so maybe see the gyne get the testing done and then go see a FS:shrug: Then again if you only need to use Clomid a month or two and you get you're BFP you won't need a FS at all:winkwink: As for complaints against clinics , I think they all have them:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Ohh I forgot to tell you:haha::haha: I went to the school to pick up the kids books and they had DS there but DD hadn't been done:growlmad::growlmad: SO now I have to call the school supply store see if they have a copy of her list because they're textbooks and I have no idea what she needs some are Year 10 and some are Year 11 books :shrug::shrug: Wouldn't it just be easier for the school to have the books?


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Ohh I forgot to tell you:haha::haha: I went to the school to pick up the kids books and they had DS there but DD hadn't been done:growlmad::growlmad: SO now I have to call the school supply store see if they have a copy of her list because they're textbooks and I have no idea what she needs some are Year 10 and some are Year 11 books :shrug::shrug: Wouldn't it just be easier for the school to have the books?

I have honestly never heard of a system like this. Seems kind of wasteful? I can't imagine the kids poring over the science books when they are done with them:haha:

:witch: got me. I'm not surprised. But just as disappointed as always.


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls:flower:
> 
> Ready- It was an amazing show and it was hosted by Courtney Cox so it has to be American made..but when I saw how many sperm actually die just trying to get through the cervix I thought of you and even with a low sperm count you'd still have a lot more in there then someone on a natural cycle:thumbup: so don't give up just yet..if I were in your shoes I'd def have hope that IUI provides a much bigger chance:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jen- I love swimming too:thumbup: my FS appointment on the 31st is to see if my ovaries are quiet as in they're not doing anything:dohh: which DH is having a hard time with, he just doesn't understand that having no follies for this scan is a good thing:haha: if all is quiet we will then be able to start stimming hopefully that day and I will start the steriods that day as well and fingers crossed we get some eggs this time to work with. FS has switched my meds from what the last FS had me on so I just hope it all works. I don't need 15 or 20 eggs, I really would be happy with 5-10 so we'll see, if this doesn't work for us then we'll try something else. We are so very very lucky here that we get a huge portion of our IVF cost back so we pay it in full up front and 2 days later we get most of it back. The cycle will cost including meds and ICSI $8700 and we will end up paying about $3000 out of pocket so we can afford to try different things and I don't feel pressure that I "have" to get pregnant in one cycle:thumbup:
> 
> I guess the bonus of an FS as opposed to a Gyne is that a FS can do all of your treatments and your with the same doctor where with a Gyne you may end up having to leave them to get IUI or IVF treatments. Once you see your gyne though things will move quickly:thumbup: I assume there's only a 2 week wait to see the FS because you will have to pay so maybe see the gyne get the testing done and then go see a FS:shrug: Then again if you only need to use Clomid a month or two and you get you're BFP you won't need a FS at all:winkwink: As for complaints against clinics , I think they all have them:haha::haha:

Well it seems like your new RE is on the right track, and I have my fingers crossed for you!!! It's pretty exciting stuff!
Awesome news that about your coverage for ivf! The only thing that would make things ok if I found out I had blocked tubes is that ivf is covered here if both tubes are blocked. Although I'm not sure if I would do ivf, it's good to know that if you get that news it's an option!
I'm going to have to think about my appointment dilemma. I wish I knew the right choice!


----------



## readyformore

Crystal- I don't see getting 5-10 eggs as far fetched. The last time you got 3 right? And that was with a different protocol with a different doctor. I'm sure you'll get more this time. 

Jen- Sorry for the witch. Even if you know she's coming, it still hurts. :hugs:
If you care to share what your issues are with IVF, I'd love to hear them. I have some reservations myself :blush:, but I don't think it would keep me from doing it. I've been thinking about it, because if we end up with repeated IUI failures, I'd like to have that as an option, and I want all of my 'thoughts' in order prior to it. Sometimes it helps to have someone else to bounce around ideas with. 

AFM-stupid temps. They've been at the coverline for the past 2 days. My TCOYF chart isn't even sure what to do. It put my coverline above all my temps. :haha: I wonder if my progesterone is low. 7dpo is Saturday. I will be at work, and I'm hoping to snag a random doctor to give me the script to have a blood draw. I did have a chart like this last summer, where it was really low at 4dpo. Isn't it amazing how the numbers on a thermometer can affect your entire attitude about your cycle?:dohh:

Jax? Where are you? We haven't seen you in awhile? Hope all is well. :flower:

Nats is sculpting, I think Suki and NS are out of town. I'm dying to hear about the pup though. 

Despie-hope you're feeling better. 

Hi to Peacebaby, Sus, Keekee, Anna, and everyone else. :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hello girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have been super busy in work! today it is the first evening without work for me :happydance::happydance:

How are you ready? I guess it is too soon yet to have any news? 
Other than that how are you feeling?

AFM I don´t have any news, nothing new... just waiting for AF and for my scan on the 15th feb to see if my cysts have disolved and I can TTC again.


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Hello Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hello girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been super busy in work! today it is the first evening without work for me :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How are you ready? I guess it is too soon yet to have any news?
> Other than that how are you feeling?
> 
> AFM I don´t have any news, nothing new... just waiting for AF and for my scan on the 15th feb to see if my cysts have disolved and I can TTC again.

Scan on the 15th. Sounds good. :thumbup: I hope the cysts are gone. Time must be going by very slowly for you. :hugs: What are you planning on while ttc? Are you doing meds or anything?

I'm only 4dpo, so it's way too early for anything. One day I'm hopeful, the next day I'm not. I'm currently in a love/hate relationship with my thermometer. I wanted to throw it across the room this morning. Maybe tomorrow I will love it again. :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

I fully understand ready! The TWW is long.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: When will you test?

And as you say my cycle as well, time seems to go at "snail pace" If feels the longest cycle ever! While I wait I am buying time to arrange as many tests, bloods, etc as I can. I want to check if my losses are due to low progesterone or there is another issue. 

At the moment till they check if my cysts have disolved or not, they won´t allow me to take meds or suplements. I hope they go on their own. I had a sharp pain on my left side today so I think they are still there :cry:


----------



## readyformore

I don't test Sus. I just wait for AF. I expect her about 12-13dpo. I do usually temp, (at least the last few days of my cycle). I notice a downward trend a day or two prior to AF. 

I'm sorry hun. :hugs: I've had lots of cysts, it's a PITA. I hope it goes away. I think you said that yours were filled with blood? Mine were different, but still an interference. 
Have they done an immune panel on you from the losses?


----------



## crystal443

Jen-:growlmad::growlmad: Stupid witch:hugs::hugs: She is a bitch!!! I forgot to mention yesterday that I tried softcups for a few cycle...I had to order them from the UK or I would have continued:haha: I actually really like them and would put a bit of Concieve Plus (same as Preseed) before I put it in. It actually is great because if you BD at night you can put it in and I felt like I could roll around and the jizz wasn't going to leak and if you want to do a morning romp you can put it in and walk around or do whatever and there was no mess:thumbup: Very easy to get once you get the hang of it:thumbup: Def worth a try lots of ladies have gotten a BFP while using them:hugs:

Ready- does sound like low progesterone or something and if you can have access to doctors and a script pad then hey def use it:thumbup: Get your bloods drawn and get some hoo hoo pessaries:haha::haha: ahhh what we do for a baby:haha::haha:

Sus- Hope the cysts are long gone:thumbup: and you can TTC again:hugs:

Despie-:flower:

I think I'm having a breakthrough bleed :shrug: its very light and watery blood which I hope this is as bad as it gets:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Crystal-I'm already on the cooter tabs. :cry:

Crap for the breakthrough bleed. :growlmad: I know you don't want it, but I'm not really sure what the implication is for your cycle if you have it. :blush:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- if your on the tabs, maybe just a few odd temps? Def get your bloods drawn though and have it checked :)

A breakthrough bleed is normal..I just didn't want one:haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

readyformore said:


> I don't test Sus. I just wait for AF. I expect her about 12-13dpo. I do usually temp, (at least the last few days of my cycle). I notice a downward trend a day or two prior to AF.
> 
> I'm sorry hun. :hugs: I've had lots of cysts, it's a PITA. I hope it goes away. I think you said that yours were filled with blood? Mine were different, but still an interference.
> Have they done an immune panel on you from the losses?

Of course! you don´t test! I forgot about that :dohh: actually I admire that, i used to be like that and now I just stress myself testing! 

The last scan showed thow little cysts on the left ovary, the biggest being 3.2 cm and the smallest, yes it was full of blood. That is the one they are worried about as they don´t want it to damage my ovary so they want it gone, either naturally or they will do it. I don´t get cysts very often, but when I do I feel them! pain and hormone imbalance...

Dmom asked the same thing, about the Immune panel. Over here the NHS DOES not cover those tests, that is why I am enquiring what the NHS is going to do (as tests will be in February/March) and whatever they won´t do we will go to a private clinic to have them done. 

I can obvioulsy get pregnant (even if it takes long) as I had 3 pregnancies since I was 30 , but they just don´t stick. The longest pregnancy I had was 9 weeks and 3 days. 

Hello Crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I will never understand the NHS. :wacko:

You've had 3 losses and you're going to have to pay out of pocket for an immune panel? That's crazy! :nope:

As for cysts, I waited a long time, but finally had it removed. Again, it was a different type of cyst, but I am very happy with my decision to have it removed. In retrospect, I wonder if I waited too long. 
If they do have to remove it, you should be able to ttc again soon, right?


----------



## Sus09

Yes, 3 losses and they wont do and Immune study... Never mind!

The thing is if the cysts are not gone they will try to disolve them with meds (that is if the one with bood has not grown) if not they will remove them. I guess that if they have gone I can TTC in Feb, if not March. They said March would be for sure, so I hope they are right!


----------



## readyformore

Well, March isn't too far away. :hugs:

February would be better though.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Crystal- I don't see getting 5-10 eggs as far fetched. The last time you got 3 right? And that was with a different protocol with a different doctor. I'm sure you'll get more this time.
> 
> Jen- Sorry for the witch. Even if you know she's coming, it still hurts. :hugs:
> If you care to share what your issues are with IVF, I'd love to hear them. I have some reservations myself :blush:, but I don't think it would keep me from doing it. I've been thinking about it, because if we end up with repeated IUI failures, I'd like to have that as an option, and I want all of my 'thoughts' in order prior to it. Sometimes it helps to have someone else to bounce around ideas with.
> 
> AFM-stupid temps. They've been at the coverline for the past 2 days. My TCOYF chart isn't even sure what to do. It put my coverline above all my temps. :haha: I wonder if my progesterone is low. 7dpo is Saturday. I will be at work, and I'm hoping to snag a random doctor to give me the script to have a blood draw. I did have a chart like this last summer, where it was really low at 4dpo. Isn't it amazing how the numbers on a thermometer can affect your entire attitude about your cycle?:dohh:
> 
> Jax? Where are you? We haven't seen you in awhile? Hope all is well. :flower:
> 
> Nats is sculpting, I think Suki and NS are out of town. I'm dying to hear about the pup though.
> 
> Despie-hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Hi to Peacebaby, Sus, Keekee, Anna, and everyone else. :flower:

Ready, my issues with ivf are strictly bs-it's just because I don't do well with doctors, procedures, etc. I think it goes back to having such a scary time with preeclampsia in the past, I had a lot of problems and pain and since then I get panicky at the mere thought of medical stuff-hence why I'm only at investigatory stages with my infertility, 29 cycles later! I'm hoping that if I take it slow and get a great, understanding doctor I will be able to manage anything!
Not sure what to make of your temps, sometimes if I don't get a temp I like, I'll just keep taking it until its what I want:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Sus09 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I don't test Sus. I just wait for AF. I expect her about 12-13dpo. I do usually temp, (at least the last few days of my cycle). I notice a downward trend a day or two prior to AF.
> 
> I'm sorry hun. :hugs: I've had lots of cysts, it's a PITA. I hope it goes away. I think you said that yours were filled with blood? Mine were different, but still an interference.
> Have they done an immune panel on you from the losses?
> 
> Of course! you don´t test! I forgot about that :dohh: actually I admire that, i used to be like that and now I just stress myself testing!
> 
> The last scan showed thow little cysts on the left ovary, the biggest being 3.2 cm and the smallest, yes it was full of blood. That is the one they are worried about as they don´t want it to damage my ovary so they want it gone, either naturally or they will do it. I don´t get cysts very often, but when I do I feel them! pain and hormone imbalance...
> 
> Dmom asked the same thing, about the Immune panel. Over here the NHS DOES not cover those tests, that is why I am enquiring what the NHS is going to do (as tests will be in February/March) and whatever they won´t do we will go to a private clinic to have them done.
> 
> I can obvioulsy get pregnant (even if it takes long) as I had 3 pregnancies since I was 30 , but they just don´t stick. The longest pregnancy I had was 9 weeks and 3 days.
> 
> Hello Crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That sounds incredibly frustrating and sad, I'm sorry you are not getting more support from the medical system there. :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen-:growlmad::growlmad: Stupid witch:hugs::hugs: She is a bitch!!! I forgot to mention yesterday that I tried softcups for a few cycle...I had to order them from the UK or I would have continued:haha: I actually really like them and would put a bit of Concieve Plus (same as Preseed) before I put it in. It actually is great because if you BD at night you can put it in and I felt like I could roll around and the jizz wasn't going to leak and if you want to do a morning romp you can put it in and walk around or do whatever and there was no mess:thumbup: Very easy to get once you get the hang of it:thumbup: Def worth a try lots of ladies have gotten a BFP while using them:hugs:
> 
> Ready- does sound like low progesterone or something and if you can have access to doctors and a script pad then hey def use it:thumbup: Get your bloods drawn and get some hoo hoo pessaries:haha::haha: ahhh what we do for a baby:haha::haha:
> 
> Sus- Hope the cysts are long gone:thumbup: and you can TTC again:hugs:
> 
> Despie-:flower:
> 
> I think I'm having a breakthrough bleed :shrug: its very light and watery blood which I hope this is as bad as it gets:thumbup:

Sorry about your bleeding crystal, it doesn't affect what happens next right?
Speaking of, I took the day off work tonight, with awful cramps as usual but I am noticing less clotting for sure. I have decided to go off tampons for a while(but I hate it!) and I'm still on the vitex and did start aspirin a couple weeks ago, so not sure what is helping but I'll take it! I decided to try the aspirin bc there is a history of clots on both sides of my family, and what the hell I'll try anything now:haha:

When you used the soft cups (weird question alert) how did you put them in, because the box says sit on the toilet, but I'm trying to avoid getting out of bed right?? My preseed has just been shipped , let's go feb cycle!!!


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Not sure what to make of your temps, sometimes if I don't get a temp I like, I'll just keep taking it until its what I want:haha:

:haha::haha:

I've done that as well. :blush:

This cycle, I was 'trying' to take only 1 temp and go with it. I have taken 3........gotten totally different results..........and then picked out the one I liked the most. :blush:

Effer better be sky high tomorrow to preserve any sanity I have left! :dohh:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what to make of your temps, sometimes if I don't get a temp I like, I'll just keep taking it until its what I want:haha:
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> I've done that as well. :blush:
> 
> This cycle, I was 'trying' to take only 1 temp and go with it. I have taken 3........gotten totally different results..........and then picked out the one I liked the most. :blush:
> 
> Effer better be sky high tomorrow to preserve any sanity I have left! :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:I know, honestly now I remember why I stopped temping last year! I feel like a slave to that little digital asshole...and even when it tells me what I want it doesn't pan out!:growlmad:


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone !

I've not had much luck getting on here today:growlmad: and now that site is back to normal our connection is playing up :growlmad:

Since I've got a brief respite thought I'd pop in to see how you're all doing.

Will respond more tomorrow (hopefully) but I wanted to say I second everything Crystal said re: sofftcups, definitely recommended. At first glance they look scary but they're actually easy to use. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Do you think one of you could make me a short instructional video on the correct insertion of soft cups while lying in bed :rofl:
(but seriously I have no clue:haha:)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jen :hugs:, there is an instructional video somewhere on BnB! I just can't remember where I saw it now :shrug:. I haven't tried the softcups but I'm tempted. I'm just thinking of a way of getting it in there without ruining the post-coital mood.

Ready :hugs: I also have a love/hate relationship with my thermometer. I hate the way that temps make such a difference to my day. I'm determined this cycle to only temp to confirm ov and then the thermo will go in a drawer somewhere and only come out after AF (I said that last cycle!)

Sus, :hugs: that's just arse that the NHS doesn't cover immune panel testing :growlmad:. Good you can get it done privately but you so shouldn't have to. I'm manifesting cyst resolution for you.

Crystal, :hugs: and sorry for the breakthrough bleed.

Peacebaby :hugs:, suki :hugs:, Jax :hugs: and anyone I missed :hugs:.

AFM I was supposed to have a HyCoSy this morning but my swabs aren't back so it's going to be next cycle. Bum. Good thing is my boss is doing it so she can fit me in as and when. I wanted it to be this cycle as I'm off work anyway but it was not to be. So she's fit me in when I'm at work. It's my last test before I see the FS so I'm impatient to get it done. At least I can have sex now so I don't feel like I'm wasting a cycle, although it's one thing thinking that and another persuading my OH to do it!


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls..just popping back on it was Australia Day here today so DH is home from work and we had to go get groceries etc :)

Jen- I put a little Concieve Plus in the softcup held two sides together so it was kinda skinny if that makes sense and put my butt up and once you start pushing it up there it kinda just pops in place but I did right in bed after DTD so I didn't lose any jizz:haha: I sat on the toilet though to pull it out and it can get messy and I will warn you it doesn't smell pretty:blush: but they are fab!! Def try one before you need it for practice but I didn't have a problem with them:thumbup: The bleed doesn't affect anything for me I'm really crampy but mainly just spotting so not to bad:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jenn, Crystal, Ready, peacebaby, Sus, Despie :hugs: I'm sorry I've been AWOL, trying to catch up on all your news, will read back.....

AFM, no AF and no BFP, dunno what's going on :shrug:

In the immortal words of Arnie 'I'll be back.........' x


----------



## peacebaby

Jen, Crystal's instructions and tips are spot on. Keeks, with the SC you'll find that you're not anxious about the jizz falling out so actually helps the post-coital mood. Best to try it once before the fertile week.

Good luck with the HyCoSy today Keeks, hope all is as it should be.

Ready, hope your 2ww goes by quickly! I totally understand you not testing, it just leads to so much anxiety and pressure. I also think about women going through all this before the advent of home HPT tests...their only sign was no AF. Praying for you and feeling excited for you :hugs:

Despie, how you feeling? Hope the backache has subsided. Just read about your rabbit's poor little bunnies on Jodes journal, how sad for her and you :cry::cry::hugs::hugs: 

Crystal, hope your scan on Tues shows all is super quiet and ready for stimms! Sorry about the swelling, it's probably also due to the heat. You mentioned steroids, will this be the immuno suppressant Prednisone/Prednisolone ? I may need to consider taking those next time so would be very interested to hear about your experience when you take these. Does your clinic include it as as a safety measure or did you have tests done that requires you to take it?

Suki, N.S, Jax, Dmom, Nats, Sus and every one else hope you're having good days :hugs:

afm, i'm quite relaxed about the ttc break. i think it's because i knew after the last loss that i needed time to heal as well, for a while i had bad nightmares about the bad scans, but things are getting better now. it also helps that a lot has been happening in terms of having tests, etc. i feel like its all been quite pro-active. In addition to the scan next week, i will have my re-tests for Vit D, thyroid and anemia soon to see if these have improved. Hoping the Vit D is sky high! So it's all good really :thumbup: except for the PMS that started yesterday:nope:

off to burn off those chocolate calories !

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies there's way too much for me to reply too :flower:,twisted a muscle in my spine on Sunday and this is my first day that I am not in pain ,my mummy rabbit give birth to three babies today and they were all stillborn :cry:I am so sad ,I tried everything but they were already dead :cry:I don't know how to tell the kids as we just got our cat put down last week ,she was 16 and had had a stroke due to a tumour in her ear :nope:The kids were devastated i might just tell them the mommy rabbit is just getting fat and theres no babies ,:nope:i hope everyone is well ,lots of love and prayers ,t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:cry::cry::cry:
Oh Despie, I'm so, so sorry. That's just terrible. :hugs:

She lost all of her babies.......that's so sad. :nope:

I don't know what I would tell my kids. 

At least your back is feeling better. Take care of yourself. :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies:flower:

Peace- It's prednisolone:wacko: for immune supressing, I have immune issues outside of TTC and ended up with kidney preblems etc as a result...this new FS thinks because I haven't gotten pregnant and have had so many wierd things since DS was born my immune system needs to be suppressed. I asked about the testing and he said not to bother he knows they'd come back with problems..my white count is always on the high side so he used that as the indicator:shrug: The dosage will start at 15 mg per day and go up if need be but I really hope I don't have to go any higher then that:thumbup: If it works then I don't care if I bloat I can deal with that later:thumbup:

Jen- It really is easier then it sounds:thumbup: Def do a dry run before you need them but it was so nice to feel like I could move after DTD:wacko: 

Ready- Hope that temp comes up but maybe you're having a wierd month for temps because something is going on in there:hugs::hugs: Can't wait to find out:happydance::happydance:

Despie- glad the back is feeling better:thumbup: I would tell my kids the exact same thing I knwo some people say don't lie to your kids but sometimes its called for and if there's a way to not hurt them then why wouldn't you?:hugs::hugs: Sorry about your cat and the baby rabbits:cry::cry:

peace- hi and hope things are good today :)

Hi keekee, Jax and everyone else:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Despie, I am so sorry. :cry::cry::cry: Big hugs to you.


----------



## Jennifer01

keekeesaurus said:


> Jen :hugs:, there is an instructional video somewhere on BnB! I just can't remember where I saw it now :shrug:. I haven't tried the softcups but I'm tempted. I'm just thinking of a way of getting it in there without ruining the post-coital mood.
> 
> Ready :hugs: I also have a love/hate relationship with my thermometer. I hate the way that temps make such a difference to my day. I'm determined this cycle to only temp to confirm ov and then the thermo will go in a drawer somewhere and only come out after AF (I said that last cycle!)
> 
> Sus, :hugs: that's just arse that the NHS doesn't cover immune panel testing :growlmad:. Good you can get it done privately but you so shouldn't have to. I'm manifesting cyst resolution for you.
> 
> Crystal, :hugs: and sorry for the breakthrough bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> Peacebaby :hugs:, suki :hugs:, Jax :hugs: and anyone I missed :hugs:.
> 
> AFM I was supposed to have a HyCoSy this morning but my swabs aren't back so it's going to be next cycle. Bum. Good thing is my boss is doing it so she can fit me in as and when. I wanted it to be this cycle as I'm off work anyway but it was not to be. So she's fit me in when I'm at work. It's my last test before I see the FS so I'm impatient to get it done. At least I can have sex now so I don't feel like I'm wasting a cycle, although it's one thing thinking that and another persuading my OH to do it!

Good luck with the hycosy....it was my next step before I ditched my fs. I hope it goes well!! What exactly does this kind of an instructional video look like? Is it a bnb lady reenacting it? Puppeteering? Shadow puppets? I'm intrigued! :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning ladies:flower:
> 
> Peace- It's prednisolone:wacko: for immune supressing, I have immune issues outside of TTC and ended up with kidney preblems etc as a result...this new FS thinks because I haven't gotten pregnant and have had so many wierd things since DS was born my immune system needs to be suppressed. I asked about the testing and he said not to bother he knows they'd come back with problems..my white count is always on the high side so he used that as the indicator:shrug: The dosage will start at 15 mg per day and go up if need be but I really hope I don't have to go any higher then that:thumbup: If it works then I don't care if I bloat I can deal with that later:thumbup:
> 
> Jen- It really is easier then it sounds:thumbup: Def do a dry run before you need them but it was so nice to feel like I could move after DTD:wacko:
> 
> Ready- Hope that temp comes up but maybe you're having a wierd month for temps because something is going on in there:hugs::hugs: Can't wait to find out:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Despie- glad the back is feeling better:thumbup: I would tell my kids the exact same thing I knwo some people say don't lie to your kids but sometimes its called for and if there's a way to not hurt them then why wouldn't you?:hugs::hugs: Sorry about your cat and the baby rabbits:cry::cry:
> 
> peace- hi and hope things are good today :)
> 
> Hi keekee, Jax and everyone else:hugs::hugs:


Hi Crystal how are you doing today! :hugs:

For some reason "dry run" cracked me up! :haha:
I'm so immature!


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies there's way too much for me to reply too :flower:,twisted a muscle in my spine on Sunday and this is my first day that I am not in pain ,my mummy rabbit give birth to three babies today and they were all stillborn :cry:I am so sad ,I tried everything but they were already dead :cry:I don't know how to tell the kids as we just got our cat put down last week ,she was 16 and had had a stroke due to a tumour in her ear :nope:The kids were devastated i might just tell them the mommy rabbit is just getting fat and theres no babies ,:nope:i hope everyone is well ,lots of love and prayers ,t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

omg thats so sad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
sorry about your cat, I put mine down last year and its so hard :cry:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies there's way too much for me to reply too :flower:,twisted a muscle in my spine on Sunday and this is my first day that I am not in pain ,my mummy rabbit give birth to three babies today and they were all stillborn :cry:I am so sad ,I tried everything but they were already dead :cry:I don't know how to tell the kids as we just got our cat put down last week ,she was 16 and had had a stroke due to a tumour in her ear :nope:The kids were devastated i might just tell them the mommy rabbit is just getting fat and theres no babies ,:nope:i hope everyone is well ,lots of love and prayers ,t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Hun so sorry about the back and the bunnies:cry:
It seems to me like you are in for some good times and good luck:hugs:
Hope you are feeling better soon, I have told my dd an "untruth" in the past about her pet, sometimes it too hard to break their hearts, I know you will know the right thing to do for them, hope it goes ok for you all:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Jen, Crystal's instructions and tips are spot on. Keeks, with the SC you'll find that you're not anxious about the jizz falling out so actually helps the post-coital mood. Best to try it once before the fertile week.
> 
> Good luck with the HyCoSy today Keeks, hope all is as it should be.
> 
> Ready, hope your 2ww goes by quickly! I totally understand you not testing, it just leads to so much anxiety and pressure. I also think about women going through all this before the advent of home HPT tests...their only sign was no AF. Praying for you and feeling excited for you :hugs:
> 
> Despie, how you feeling? Hope the backache has subsided. Just read about your rabbit's poor little bunnies on Jodes journal, how sad for her and you :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Crystal, hope your scan on Tues shows all is super quiet and ready for stimms! Sorry about the swelling, it's probably also due to the heat. You mentioned steroids, will this be the immuno suppressant Prednisone/Prednisolone ? I may need to consider taking those next time so would be very interested to hear about your experience when you take these. Does your clinic include it as as a safety measure or did you have tests done that requires you to take it?
> 
> Suki, N.S, Jax, Dmom, Nats, Sus and every one else hope you're having good days :hugs:
> 
> afm, i'm quite relaxed about the ttc break. i think it's because i knew after the last loss that i needed time to heal as well, for a while i had bad nightmares about the bad scans, but things are getting better now. it also helps that a lot has been happening in terms of having tests, etc. i feel like its all been quite pro-active. In addition to the scan next week, i will have my re-tests for Vit D, thyroid and anemia soon to see if these have improved. Hoping the Vit D is sky high! So it's all good really :thumbup: except for the PMS that started yesterday:nope:
> 
> off to burn off those chocolate calories !
> 
> :flower::flower::flower:

 Oh peace, sorry you have been having nightmares, how awful to have to relive that, next week will be an exciting week for you, hopefully you will see progress:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sarahincanada said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies there's way too much for me to reply too :flower:,twisted a muscle in my spine on Sunday and this is my first day that I am not in pain ,my mummy rabbit give birth to three babies today and they were all stillborn :cry:I am so sad ,I tried everything but they were already dead :cry:I don't know how to tell the kids as we just got our cat put down last week ,she was 16 and had had a stroke due to a tumour in her ear :nope:The kids were devastated i might just tell them the mommy rabbit is just getting fat and theres no babies ,:nope:i hope everyone is well ,lots of love and prayers ,t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> omg thats so sad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> sorry about your cat, I put mine down last year and its so hard :cry:Click to expand...

Just saw your spoiler Sarah, congrats, I'm really happy for you :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies:flower:
> 
> Peace- It's prednisolone:wacko: for immune supressing, I have immune issues outside of TTC and ended up with kidney preblems etc as a result...this new FS thinks because I haven't gotten pregnant and have had so many wierd things since DS was born my immune system needs to be suppressed. I asked about the testing and he said not to bother he knows they'd come back with problems..my white count is always on the high side so he used that as the indicator:shrug: The dosage will start at 15 mg per day and go up if need be but I really hope I don't have to go any higher then that:thumbup: If it works then I don't care if I bloat I can deal with that later:thumbup:
> 
> Jen- It really is easier then it sounds:thumbup: Def do a dry run before you need them but it was so nice to feel like I could move after DTD:wacko:
> 
> Ready- Hope that temp comes up but maybe you're having a wierd month for temps because something is going on in there:hugs::hugs: Can't wait to find out:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Despie- glad the back is feeling better:thumbup: I would tell my kids the exact same thing I knwo some people say don't lie to your kids but sometimes its called for and if there's a way to not hurt them then why wouldn't you?:hugs::hugs: Sorry about your cat and the baby rabbits:cry::cry:
> 
> peace- hi and hope things are good today :)
> 
> Hi keekee, Jax and everyone else:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi Crystal how are you doing today! :hugs:
> 
> For some reason "dry run" cracked me up! :haha:
> I'm so immature!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: I know some ladies did a "dry run at home" alone but I was just too lazy to drag the stuff out make sure I could do it and then take it all out and put it back:dohh: so my "dry run" was the night before O:haha::haha: If I can manage it then your all good because if its the least bit difficult I won't bother:winkwink: I have been at this too long and I have the meh attitude that if it requires to much thought or energy I can't be bothered because it probably won't work for me anyway:haha::haha: so it was easy and there have been lots of ladies it worked for...my DH had the wonderful thought that my cooter enviroment was too acidic for his wimpy sperm:growlmad: so he felt I was murdering his stupid swimmers by trapping them in the cup. Be prepared for your DH's thoughts on the process:wacko:

I think an instruction video would be fab!!! Who's going to do it? I'd like to but I think I'm busy that day:thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

morning ladies :howdy:

Crystal, your FS view is spot on that of Dr Alan Beer's - in his book on immune issues he states that most woman with children are more than likely to have this immune issue and his success rate with the Prednisolone was quite remarkable. Lot's of ladies on here are on it and the results are mostly positive. That's quite a low dosage so hopefully you won't have any unmanageable SE's. Very excited for you with this new FS and this protocol :hugs:

Jen, the "dry run" is anything but dry :haha::haha:

Have a lovely Friday everyone! :flower::flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies :wave: am back from London and happy to be home in snowy Scotland :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing okay, there are pages and pages to read and I'm glued to the tennis and cheering on Andy Murray so won't be catching up properly for a while!

Nothing much to report here, apart from one of my colleagues has told me she is about to start IVF, her and DH are in their mid-late thirties and have timing issues due to him working offshore and her travelling a lot with work, and after 12+ months have just got completely sick of the timing crap. So they are in a very similiar situation to us, and they are starting IVF in a month or so.

I really admire her for seeking help so soon, but I'm also a bit torn up that I can't get IVF yet for financial reasons, because of my property settlement court case with my ex husband still dragging on almost 3 years later :cry: I'm just completely fed up.


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I want the dr Alan beer book ,wots the best price for it ?:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

LOL Despie, i got a used copy (in excellent condition) off Amazon for under £10. _Warning: _you will convince yourself that you have every immune issue he mentions! Still it's a good read, he was clearly an incredible doctor.

N.S. how disappointing for Murray :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

Peacebaby :haha: I do that when I read medical stuff as well, it's probably better if I don't do too much research at this point :rofl: but from what I saw on his website it was fascinating stuff.

I really think it's IVF time, I know I had intended to wait until July but I'm champing at the bit now to get going.


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> _Warning: _you will convince yourself that you have every immune issue he mentions!

:thumbup: Agreed with this 100%!! It's kind of like when you hear someone mention the words "head lice", you suddenly have to scratch your head. :haha:

My friend has immune issues and she read his book and had a successful pregnancy with his drug combo. The book makes a ton of sense to me. 

She gave me the book, we were both convinced that I had immune issues. I read it half way, freaked out, and stopped. A couple of months ago, I read it again, and decided that I needed to face the facts, I have immune problems, (I already have autoimmune issues with my thyoid and my eyes), and I figured that's what's been keeping me from getting pregnant. 

I really debated if I wanted to know the results. But, I finally bullied my RE into running the labs, (which she originally didn't want to do because I haven't had any losses). She did anticardiolipin antibodies and lupus anticoagulant studies and both came back negative, (these were the labs I was excited about last week). I was shocked, but so relieved at the same time. I still wonder if there's more she could check, but I think it's out of her league. Not to mention that everyone has this ridiculous confidence about my ability to get pregnant because I have a 3 year old. :growlmad: That's old news and starting to piss me off.

Anyway, now I'm convinced I have progesterone issues. :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

The reasonable logical and scientific part of me suspects that if I had immune issues (as in proper problems as opposed to a bit of hayfever and cat allergies) then I would have felt unwell for some time by now :shrug:

My partner has major immune issues (eczema) though.


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> The reasonable logical and scientific part of me suspects that if I had immune issues (as in proper problems as opposed to a bit of hayfever and cat allergies) then I would have felt unwell for some time by now :shrug:
> 
> My partner has major immune issues (eczema) though.

I don't believe it works quite that way. :hugs:

Missed you NS!!


----------



## peacebaby

:haha::haha: glad I'm not the only one who does that.

Ready Dr Beer would say precisely because you have a 3yr old that you're more likely to immune issues that lead to secondary unexplained - and there's one for progesterone too :haha::haha:

N.S I think what he says is that you can be perfectly healthy but these issues are the underlying reasons for unexplained infertility, ivf failure and recurrent miscarriage.

He was clearly way ahead of his time and what I appreciate is that he listened to his patients - whether they had kids or not he understood the pain and the desire. On the FF forum there's a staggering number of women who have tested positive for high NK cells and are using his protocol now.


----------



## peacebaby

double post..:blush:


----------



## peacebaby

:haha::haha: glad I'm not the only one who does that.

Ready Dr Beer would say precisely because you have a 3yr old that you're more likely to immune issues that lead to secondary unexplained - and there's one for progesterone too!

N.S I think what he says is that you can be perfectly healthy but these issues are the underlying reasons for unexplained infertility, ivf failure and recurrent miscarriage.

He was clearly way ahead of his time and what I appreciate is that he listened to his patients - whether they had kids or not he understood the pain and the desire. On the FF forum there's a staggering number of women who have tested positive for high NK cells and are using his protocol now.


----------



## alison29

Thanks for sharing all the dr beers info..


----------



## readyformore

I asked for NK cells to be tested. My doc said that they don't do that at their office. So, that's basically a 'never to be tested' area for me. I am fortunate to have a limited amount of insurance coverage for AR. But, I have only one group of physicians in the same office, that accept the insurance. Even if I paid out of pocket for the test, I would have no one to prescribe the meds for me, or to regulate it.

He mentions in his book that you have an 18 month window after the birth of one baby, to conceive another. My daughter was 20 months when we started, so not too far from that target. 


Honestly, I have been wondering more about the sperm count. I just read a post about someone having a 10 million sperm count, and her doctor gave her a 1% chance of natural conception.............That may be our problem. I almost crapped my pants when I saw that statistic.

I am so glad that we had a good count from our first cycle, (even though the cycle was ill timed) at least I know that we can get more sperm. We held off for 6 days and had 34 million. The motility wasn't fabulous at 44%, but I think it's eventually manageable, (and I don't really ever want to know if it's something that isn't manageable).

In all reality, looking back, we have probably been having too much sex, (at least this is what I am clinging too).


----------



## readyformore

It's been a long day for me today. 

I've been up since 4:30 am, my daughter was crying from an ear infection. She is feeling better after meds, but now oddly, she won't nap, and I am dead tired.

I have to work all weekend.

See you guys next week!!

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Sus09

Have a good weekend Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well I have some news from my OH´s SA

Where I live the process has changed and SA is not done at the doctors surgery anymore it is done via the NHS IVF clinic... so as he had not heard anything from then today he phoned... 

He has been told there is months to wait for his SA, and he won´t get a referral letter till at least April!!!!! Which means he will have to have then appointment with a doctor who then gives him jizz pot and so on... so realistically we are looking at having an SA May/June the earliest! All that wait just to jizz in a pot!!!:growlmad::nope:

It is so frustrating!


----------



## readyformore

:growlmad::dohh: about the wait for the jizz pot Sus. There are so many stories about problems with jizz that it's hard to imagine.

Actually, I'm wondering if I should go into business myself for SA processing. :thumbup: It would be a very profitable business considering how idiotic doctor offices can be about the entire procedure. :dohh:
I might provide the cup AND the room to collect the sample. Done 1-2 days after your request. 

Sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies:flower:
> 
> Peace- It's prednisolone:wacko: for immune supressing, I have immune issues outside of TTC and ended up with kidney preblems etc as a result...this new FS thinks because I haven't gotten pregnant and have had so many wierd things since DS was born my immune system needs to be suppressed. I asked about the testing and he said not to bother he knows they'd come back with problems..my white count is always on the high side so he used that as the indicator:shrug: The dosage will start at 15 mg per day and go up if need be but I really hope I don't have to go any higher then that:thumbup: If it works then I don't care if I bloat I can deal with that later:thumbup:
> 
> Jen- It really is easier then it sounds:thumbup: Def do a dry run before you need them but it was so nice to feel like I could move after DTD:wacko:
> 
> Ready- Hope that temp comes up but maybe you're having a wierd month for temps because something is going on in there:hugs::hugs: Can't wait to find out:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Despie- glad the back is feeling better:thumbup: I would tell my kids the exact same thing I knwo some people say don't lie to your kids but sometimes its called for and if there's a way to not hurt them then why wouldn't you?:hugs::hugs: Sorry about your cat and the baby rabbits:cry::cry:
> 
> peace- hi and hope things are good today :)
> 
> Hi keekee, Jax and everyone else:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi Crystal how are you doing today! :hugs:
> 
> For some reason "dry run" cracked me up! :haha:
> I'm so immature!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: I know some ladies did a "dry run at home" alone but I was just too lazy to drag the stuff out make sure I could do it and then take it all out and put it back:dohh: so my "dry run" was the night before O:haha::haha: If I can manage it then your all good because if its the least bit difficult I won't bother:winkwink: I have been at this too long and I have the meh attitude that if it requires to much thought or energy I can't be bothered because it probably won't work for me anyway:haha::haha: so it was easy and there have been lots of ladies it worked for...my DH had the wonderful thought that my cooter enviroment was too acidic for his wimpy sperm:growlmad: so he felt I was murdering his stupid swimmers by trapping them in the cup. Be prepared for your DH's thoughts on the process:wacko:
> 
> I think an instruction video would be fab!!! Who's going to do it? I'd like to but I think I'm busy that day:thumbup::haha::haha:Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Yeah me too, I'm washing my hair that day:winkwink:


----------



## Jennifer01

Sus09 said:


> Have a good weekend Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I have some news from my OH´s SA
> 
> Where I live the process has changed and SA is not done at the doctors surgery anymore it is done via the NHS IVF clinic... so as he had not heard anything from then today he phoned...
> 
> He has been told there is months to wait for his SA, and he won´t get a referral letter till at least April!!!!! Which means he will have to have then appointment with a doctor who then gives him jizz pot and so on... so realistically we are looking at having an SA May/June the earliest! All that wait just to jizz in a pot!!!:growlmad::nope:
> 
> It is so frustrating!



Ugh this sounds like where I live, you wait months and months for every single test and appointment. Are you able to get the test done privately?


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> morning ladies :howdy:
> 
> Crystal, your FS view is spot on that of Dr Alan Beer's - in his book on immune issues he states that most woman with children are more than likely to have this immune issue and his success rate with the Prednisolone was quite remarkable. Lot's of ladies on here are on it and the results are mostly positive. That's quite a low dosage so hopefully you won't have any unmanageable SE's. Very excited for you with this new FS and this protocol :hugs:
> 
> Jen, the "dry run" is anything but dry :haha::haha:
> 
> Have a lovely Friday everyone! :flower::flower:

:haha:My house is going to get gross in about 10 days:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Sus- that is just shit:growlmad: that's a long time to wait for your DH's SA results!! The NHS sounds good for soem things but just terrible for other things, we got our paper and DH made an appointment to take it because its time sesitive and that was it:shrug: Why the long wait??

Ready- Hope you have a fab weekend and I agree with everything you wrote about secondary infertility and immune issues etc. There are so many of us with 1+ kids and then can't get pregnant:shrug: there has got to be a reason:thumbup: I hope steriods are my wonder drug

Peace- I've noticed there are a lot of ladies that couldn't get pregnant or couldn't get pregnant again and are now having babies with steriods etc. on the forums so it gives me hope for sure:thumbup:

Despie- Have you ever looked into being tested for NK Cells etc? 

Jen- Hi my kinky TTCer:haha::haha: hope all is well and you're gearing up for a busy O time:sex::sex::sex::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus :nope: that's terrible, I've replied to you on the Doctors Appointments thread.

Crystal, not long to go now :happydance: excited for you :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks NS- I'm getting a bit nervous now!! but excited!!


----------



## NorthStar

Crystal sounds like you are in good hands FS wise, so we can be hopefully optimistic for you, and FX steroids are the answer :thumbup:

If my dates line up I get to test drive my IVF clinic in a couple of weeks for my test, but the lady I spoke to on the phone yesterday was fab, and I've done my homework on my treatment options in Scotland, I think it's the best one.


----------



## crystal443

NS- that's fantastic!! Things are so much more relaxed when we're happy with our Clinics:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Definitely, we could save money by travelling eg Eastern Europe, but the extra hassle involved and flights hotel bills, I don't think it's worth it, this way I can go to the clinic whenever I need to and sleep in my own bed, I don't even need to take time off work (apart from a few hours here and there)


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal and n.s looks like things are looking up for you both ,fixed it's not long till you both get a bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I won't lie to you ladies, the only reason I haven't started IVF already is this divorce bullshit dragging on. But hopefully not much longer.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I won't lie to you ladies, the only reason I haven't started IVF already is this divorce bullshit dragging on. But hopefully not much longer.

I know babes ,I hope it's not much longer too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Crystal, Ready, NorthStar, Jen, Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes it sucks, but I am now more determined than ever to go private, I am phoning them on monday for an appointment, I know they won´d do anything with me until they know my situation with the cysts, but at least they can do my OH´s SA.


----------



## NorthStar

I think if G gets his SA done, then at least you know that you're good to go once you get the all clear :thumbup:

He can always do another SA when he eventually gets the stupid appointment (what a waste of resources:growlmad: madness!) if you haven't actually got pregnant and potentially delivered a kid by then :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

I've never a seen a system that has such long wait times:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Crystal, believe me, nor have I! 
It is just the area where I live, changes, saving NHS money, and all that rubbish! 
Really frustrating!:growlmad::nope:


----------



## peacebaby

Sus thats crazy for such a simple test, how much can they really save? Most ladies here seem to go private for the stuff that takes too long on the NHS or the tests they simply won't do and then keep their NHS appointments for all the mundane stuff. The thing is you need to be "in the system" before you get pregnant to get any kind of proper care and early monitoring. It's ridiculous but i'd say keep your NHS appointments and go private as well. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Peacebaby,:hugs:
Yes, we will have to do both, as you say if you are not "on the system" they won´t give you anything, but yet, they take forever just for the simplest things!


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello ladies :hi:

Having the worst time with bnb on my phone-can't reply, read only, so I had to sit down at the computer (life's tough eh :haha: )

The system here is crazy at times also, I am waiting months just for a simple ob/gyn appt. but can get into a fs clinic an hour away in 2 weeks....it took me 4 months to get into the local clinic (too bad that clinic was such a nightmare) It's very frustrating for ladies that are already frustrated! :hugs:

Well, it's official, I'm on the COCK. or the CoQ. Whatever!
I decided to get it bc I read a study that said something like ladies that experience preeclampsia are 50% more likely to be deficient in CoQ10. So we will see how it goes, I'm starting with 100 mg tabs with omega 3. I used to be on a separate omega 3 tab as per my naturopath. My oh says he doesn't know anyone that takes as many pills as me :haha: he should meet some of the bnb ladies! I am also giving acupuncture another kick at the can this week...if nothing else I found it helped my headaches and relaxation.

Hope everyone is doing well, I have my fingers crossed that my preseed will arrive in time for O!!!

Ready where are you? How is the TWW?


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies- I'm not sure what the wait times are like here for public clinics..we usually go private:thumbup: for doctors etc and just get a partial refund for what we paid out of pocket. Healthcare systems are so confusing:wacko:

Jen- Ready had to work all weekend(I think..if I remember correctly) lol..I take COCK, not sure if its doing anything but I take it:thumbup: I keep having problems with bnb as well takes forever.


----------



## NorthStar

Hey ladies :wave:

NOthing much to report from me, my American COCK parcel got impounded by customs and it is costing me £20 to get it released - that's a lot more than I expected to "free the cock" as the £12 VAT then gets £8 "administration charged" levied on it :growlmad: FFS.

So, importing COCK from the US to the UK is not such a good plan :nope:

I am not going to be around as much this week, I have a lot going on at work so I have my fingers crossed for you Crystal :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sorry your Cock got impounded:growlmad::growlmad: Thanks for the well wishes:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I was well pissed off when they took my COCK :growlmad:

Whatever I saved on buying from the US I paid to HMRC :wacko:


----------



## HappyAuntie

FREE THE COCK!! :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## crystal443

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

I literally burst out laughing when I read these posts!! Leave it to the government to hold your COCK hostage!! :haha:

So I was going over the bloodwork I had done a few months ago. It was a GP that ordered it and didn't tell me what time of month to go so I just went. It seems that I went mid luteal. The numbers all seem fine for that phase except for LH. The result was 15.4 with normal mid luteal being 1.2-12.9 IU/L. The number doesn't fit into any phase except post menopausal, which is not possible because FSH is perfect. Any ideas? I know I asked this in another area but didn't get any answers. The fs and GP didn't say there was anything abnormal so what gives??


----------



## crystal443

This is a shot in dark Jen but if you went in your cycle mid luteal and you were close to ovulation your LH levels would be on their way up..if that's what mid luteal means:shrug: 

I think this a question for someone more knowledgable then me:blush: but fantastic news about your FSH and other levels:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg :haha:Free the cock ,:haha:Morning ladies ,well hopefully it's o for me this week so I need to cram the macca and horny goats weed into my oh ,we started taking healthy shakes with banana honey cinnamon ice cream and milk with some of our supplements in them and it tastes way better taking them that way ,:thumbup:Happy Monday everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies :wave:

I have missed you all it feels like i have been away from B+B for EVER!!
Well Dublin was great lots of learning, laughing , eating and drinking!
Been a bit poorly since I've been back I have a really bad nerve pain in my left arm with a purple rash waiting to be triaged by GP to hopefully get an apponitment today- was worried it might be shingles and I need to know because my patients at work are immunocomprised so we'll see.

Jen + Jax- sorry the witch got you she really is a bitch! Lets hope this is the cycle for you both :hugs:

Despie- so sorry about the cat that sounds so tough :hugs::hugs: I agree with the lying to the kids about your rabbits babies dying they've been through enough with the cat. So sorry hunny :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- it's all getting exciting for you hun, keeping everything crossed :hugs:

Ready- I'm so hopefully one of those million :spermy: got to your egg and you are implanting as we speak :hugs:

Northstar- I see you're on your second cycle of clomid me too- and interestingly this no psycho bitch from me this month! lets hope we get a super healthy amazing egg for the :spermy: to aim for :hugs:
I think we should get t-shirts printed with FREE THE COCK on :haha::haha:

Peace-Hi hope you're doing okay :hugs::hugs: Dr Beers book does sound interesting.

Sus-seems crazy that it's so flipping hard to get the jizz tested :growlmad: hope you get it sorted soon I think private is the way to go :hugs:

Anyway here's a photo of Baxter (our new puppy) to cheers us all up, we're getting him Feb 10th so we are now puppy proofing the house!!

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Baxter.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## peacebaby

morning ladies!

Welcome back Suki! Hope the arm pain and rash isn't anything serious.

Despie, yay for the early CBFM high, i love it when the highs and peaks show! Happy bd'ing, those healthy shakes sound potent :thumbup: Go girl, all things crossed for you!

Crystal, woke up thinking it's your scan day :happydance: Hope it goes well, wishing you all the best. Can't wait to hear the report and for you to start stimming!

Ready, hope you're well and also looking forward to your update. All things crossed and positive thoughts for you,

So excited about the recent BFP's in this section, it is just so heartwarming and wonderful :happydance::hugs::happydance: 

Prayers and thoughts for dearest LL (on the AR thread) doing beta's tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:

About the 'little things' that one get's happy about on this journey...i'm all excited about no pre-AF spotting at cd27 today for the first time since ttc fx'd it stays this way. 

Enjoy!


----------



## peacebaby

Awww Baxter looks so comfy and adorable with your DS Suki.


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Free the COCK :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That is so funny! 

Ready, how are you today? 

Suki, a new pup :happydance::happydance::happydance: that is great! 

Peacebaby, do you have pre AF spotting as well? Mine is quite bad since TTC and I don´t get why? :shrug: It is great thought that you are not having it this cycle :happydance:

AFM... finally CD1 :happydance::happydance::happydance: MY GOD, what a cylce I have had :cry: But in 2 weeks time I am having my scan :happydance: Hoping those cysts have gone and they say I can Baby Dance again! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies!! I hope everyone had a good weekend!

Despie- those shakes sound so yummy. Happy bding. :thumbup:

Peacebaby & Suki- pre AF spotting is a pain. I had it for several months. My ob/gyn couldn't figure out what it was. I thought I was perimenopausal, but my doctor disagreed. I coincidentally increased my thyroid meds and the spotting stopped. :shrug: Turns out, even with a normal thyroid level, I still needed it to be lowered. So............just something to check into. 

Suki-bummer about the pain. I really hope it's not shingles. I've heard they can be very painful. :hugs: I love your puppy pictures, but it really gives me puppy fever! :haha: Your kids are going to be so excited to have that puppy at home. 

Crystal- baseline scan today, right? I hope those ovaries are quiet and you can start stimming. :happydance:

Jen-Sorrry, I'm not knowledgeable at all about LH levels midluteal. :shrug:

:haha: Free the cock. That's great!!:haha:

Hi Keekee, and HappyAuntie! :hugs: Jax. Where are you? I hope everything is ok. 
Hi to everyone I may have missed. :kiss:

I'm now 9dpo and feel fine, (that could be because I am not currently mad at my thermometer :haha:). No crazy PMS from femara. I did not do well the last time I did femara, but now I think it wasn't necessarily from the femara, but more the result from when DH and I had our sex life go into the crapper at PMS time.:blush: Anyway, I sent out my progesterone, and found out the results today. It should be around 10 and mine was 20! :happydance: Excellent, now I know that the cooter tabs are working and I'm not so worried about my post O temps that were barely over the coverline, (I did adjust the coverline down, and that made it look better :blush:). 

On a completely unrelated note, I got out of work early on Sunday :happydance:, and I was able to take my 7 year old son to a birthday party at an indoor pool. It's a ton of fun, with waterslides, a play structure, squirt guns, etc. :happydance: There's usually about 40 people in the pool, so it's pretty large. 
One of my son's classmates was there. Apparently his parents just dropped him off at the door. :dohh::growlmad::nope:. The host wasn't even there yet! This kid was just waiting by himself! So, I adopted him for the next 2 hours. I showed him where to change, kept an eye on him, waited for him to come out from the men's changing room by himself, (that always makes me nervous. I still make my boys go together), got him out of the pool when it was time for dinner, and basically made sure he didn't drown. Now, he was a really strong swimmer, so maybe his parents weren't worried about how he would do swimming. But, what kind of idiot parents drop off a 7 year old boy at the door, all by himself, with no adult there?!?:growlmad: It was so upsetting to me that someone would actually do that.


----------



## Desperado167

Ready glad u were there for that kid , peace baby suki jax n.s happy auntie crystal and jenn Keeks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Afm got a high on my cbfm today and it's only my second day of testing :happydance:Also got some cheap tests as well so will start tonight to use them and dtd ,looks like I will be o early this month ,happy me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

Suki- I've had shingles and they hurt like a b*tch, there is meds for it now I can't remember the name but its herpes medicine:blush: (totally embarrasing to have the script filled) but it stos the shingles and they don't get any worse:thumbup:It won't heal them but it stops the rash. Very sore and no fun at all:hugs:

Ready- who drops a 7 yo at aparty without going in with to make sure the parents are there? My kids are not strong swimmers so I wouldn't have left them there but def would not drop them at the door:shrug: Your progesterone level is fantastic!!!! Not much longer now and you'll know if number 4 is on the way:happydance::happydance:so exciting

Jen- Hope you found out more about the mid luteal stuff, wish I could have helped you out more:hugs:

Peace- Thanks for thinking of me:hugs: I do that alot with the ladies on here..def sending LL big hugs and hopes tomorrow is a good day for her:thumbup: Yaaahhhh for no pre AF spotting..that is biggest pain in the butt:growlmad:

Despie- Have fun:sex::sex::dust::dust::dust: we stopped on the way home to buy condoms:nope: I hate using them but they'll cancel the cycle if we don't use them:shrug:

Well my scan went fantastic, ovaries for once were doing as they're supposed to and were as quiet as could be:thumbup: my lining was very thin and it was a ll a go so I start my estrogen patch, prednisolone, and Gonal F today:happydance::happydance: I have my next scan next Tueasday and will see how we go at that one:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Sus- really hoping your scan goes well in a few weeks so you can start TTC again :)

Suki- that is the cutest little puppy..so so cute


----------



## peacebaby

Thats great news Crystal, so excited for you :happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone else is good!

Just when I thought we were having a rather mild winter, the cold front has hit...it's freezing:cold::cold::nope:


----------



## readyformore

Great news Crystal!! Nice to hear those ovaries are finally cooperating. Maybe the new doc will kick them into submission. :haha:

I was thinking about my chances last night. Seems like natural conception is really low chance, unless we abstain for at least 6 days prior, then happen to have sex on Ov day (which varies by a few days). So, that could take what, another year or two maybe, if at all? No thanks. 

IUI has about 8-10% with his count the way it was this month, and 15-20% with his count being normal. Next month will be IUI cycle #3. Honestly, it's an awful lot of work for such a low chance, and the pace is hard to keep up, so I'm about done with it. 

Over the summer, my husband was all on board if IVF is what we needed, but I had reservations. Now that I'm thinking it's more male factor than anything, I see IVF as really our best chance. So, I asked him about it last night. I said I'd like to do IUI in Feb, then move to IVF. I got a TON of resistance from him.:dohh: Apparently we've both switched camps. :nope:

Really, why is this so complicated?


----------



## alison29

readyformore said:


> Great news Crystal!! Nice to hear those ovaries are finally cooperating. Maybe the new doc will kick them into submission. :haha:
> 
> I was thinking about my chances last night. Seems like natural conception is really low chance, unless we abstain for at least 6 days prior, then happen to have sex on Ov day (which varies by a few days). So, that could take what, another year or two maybe, if at all? No thanks.
> 
> IUI has about 8-10% with his count the way it was this month, and 15-20% with his count being normal. Next month will be IUI cycle #3. Honestly, it's an awful lot of work for such a low chance, and the pace is hard to keep up, so I'm about done with it.
> 
> Over the summer, my husband was all on board if IVF is what we needed, but I had reservations. Now that I'm thinking it's more male factor than anything, I see IVF as really our best chance. So, I asked him about it last night. I said I'd like to do IUI in Feb, then move to IVF. I got a TON of resistance from him.:dohh: Apparently we've both switched camps. :nope:
> 
> Really, why is this so complicated?

I bet he will come around if you let the issue lie. Just wait and see what happens in Feb. you may not have to bring it up again :)


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal ,wonderful news :happydance::happydance:and so sorry u have shingles ,that sucks ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Despie- no shingles now:thumbup: was a few years ago thankfully, but did want to let Suki know there's treatment if that's what it is:thumbup: I hope you're doing lots of :sex::sex: We had to stop and buy condoms yesterday and hubby wasn't very excited about that prospect:haha::haha: but its that or no sexytime for the whole cycle so he put a smile on and bought the condoms:haha::haha:

Peace- thanks:hugs: cold front is no good:nope: Hope its a quick one and you get back to your mild winter:thumbup:

Ready- We went back and forth a few times about IVF I think because its so bloody invasive but I think we were looking at it as a full cycle when in reality its only 2 weeks that involve medicine and doctors :thumbup:I'm sure if Feb IUI is negative he'll probably get fed up and say IVF please:thumbup: I still don't think your going to need it though:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi all, bnb appears to be working for me now!!

Peacebaby-it is cold here now too, I think this is the first time we have had to shovel all winter!
Crystal and Suki-I have had shingles too!! Very shortly after having my dd, it was terrible-hope you are feeling better Suki :flower:Glad everything is going well with the scans crystal:thumbup:
Ready will you be testing???:winkwink:

Hope everyone is great, not 100% caught up on everyone as bnb has been so funky lately!


----------



## Sus09

Ready, Despie, Jen, Crystal, NS, Peacebaby, and all the other ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have just come back from teaching so I am really tired :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Since AF my hormones have gone back to normal and I feel great! Just dreading post OV hormones again :wacko:

I have also been given an appointment for the private clinic this Thursday, I am excited and nervous at the same time. It is time to have tests done... or as I say guinea pig time :wacko::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Glad everything is back to what it should be Sus, good luck Thurs. hopefully your all clear for TTC:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Since AF my hormones have gone back to normal and I feel great! Just dreading post OV hormones again :wacko:
> 
> I have also been given an appointment for the private clinic this Thursday, I am excited and nervous at the same time. It is time to have tests done... or as I say guinea pig time :wacko::haha:

:thumbup: As much as I hate seeing AF, she does have her benefits. I can sleep better as soon as she comes, and I feel more normal immediately prior to her arrival as well. My post OV hormones are not so nice either. :hugs:

I'm glad you're getting things sorted out Sus. Private sounds like the way to go when you are dealing with the NHS. 

I have to admit, that I thought of you and NS this weekend at work when I walked past a bin full of empty specimen cups. Yes, I was at work and thinking of your jizz situation. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi all, bnb appears to be working for me now!!
> 
> Peacebaby-it is cold here now too, I think this is the first time we have had to shovel all winter!
> Crystal and Suki-I have had shingles too!! Very shortly after having my dd, it was terrible-hope you are feeling better Suki :flower:Glad everything is going well with the scans crystal:thumbup:
> Ready will you be testing???:winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is great, not 100% caught up on everyone as bnb has been so funky lately!

BNB is being a pig to me too, its soooo slow sometimes and other times it works great:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, bnb appears to be working for me now!!
> 
> Peacebaby-it is cold here now too, I think this is the first time we have had to shovel all winter!
> Crystal and Suki-I have had shingles too!! Very shortly after having my dd, it was terrible-hope you are feeling better Suki :flower:Glad everything is going well with the scans crystal:thumbup:
> Ready will you be testing???:winkwink:
> 
> Hope everyone is great, not 100% caught up on everyone as bnb has been so funky lately!
> 
> BNB is being a pig to me too, its soooo slow sometimes and other times it works great:wacko:Click to expand...

Slow for me too, so I've just been avoiding it. :wacko:

Seems ok, atm.


----------



## crystal443

Ready- How are you doing with the TWW? Hopefully it isn't going to slowly for you:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Actually, the 2ww isn't too bad this time around, and it's nearly over. My temp has started to plummet. So, I'm guessing AF either Thursday or Friday.

I'm really pretty happy about that because the dates should work out perfect with my work schedule for February IUI. It will be a big relief to not have to jump through hoops to change my schedule again.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all okay.

Well although the GP says i have shingles I'm not convinced I have no blisters and i feel okay today so hopefully they are wrong and I wont be hideously ill next week!

Sus-very excited for your appointment tommorrow good luck :hugs:

Ready-sorry your temp is dropping is it still above the coverline and could it go back up? Still hoping for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry to give you puppy fever :blush:

Despie- have you ov'd yet? I need to get some :sex: in my hubby's been working really long hours so need to leap on him tonight and the next few days think I'm going to ovulate soon. 

Crystal- glad it's all going so well for you keeping everything crossed this works for you :hugs:

a big hello to Peace, Jen, NS, Dmon, Jax and any other ladies I have forgotten.

As ever sending you all lots of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Off to have a bath to warm up it is FREEEEEEEEEEEEEZING!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi suki :hugs::hugs:Glad u are feeling better babes ,am due to ovulate on Friday so we dtd this morning and hopefully thur fri and sat morning then oh is heading away to the rugby ,enjoy your bath,I never have a bath anymore as once I get in u can't get me out ,:haha:So I just have a quick shower ,But wen I get a bath i love the lush bath bombs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Ready! you thinking of us when seeing Jizz pots!:rofl::rofl::rofl: NS and I have both had our anecdotes with SA :wacko::haha:
sorry to hear about the temp drop, however you are still not out till AF is here so still keeping my hopes for good news from you.

Suki, I really hope you are right and you do not have shingles! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and that you are feeling better.

NS... Was it this week when you are in Spain? Sigh, Spain! :smug:

Crystal, Thanks for sending me good luck, it seems silly but I am very nervous about the appointment! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: For all of you ladies!

I am glad I am not he only one with problems with BNB! It has been horrible the last week :growlmad:

About my appointment tomorrow... I am a bit wary as I know they will try some sales as it is private funded... We are only looking at having a fertility assessment for the moment and not considering treatments until we know what is going on...

any advice so that they don´t con us with things that we don´t need?
And any tests that are essential? apart from OH´s SA? What bloods should I have done?


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> About my appointment tomorrow... I am a bit wary as I know they will try some sales as it is private funded... We are only looking at having a fertility assessment for the moment and not considering treatments until we know what is going on...
> 
> any advice so that they don´t con us with things that we don´t need?
> And any tests that are essential? apart from OH´s SA? What bloods should I have done?

Hmmm

That's a good question Sus. I'm not sure. Maybe ask for a list of things that they would like you to consider, then you can research at home yourself and figure out what you need, as opposed to signing up for stuff on the spot. 

Hopefully they won't be too pushy. You never know. I have insurance and my RE is not being pushy at all. 

Are you excited to go to the appointment tomorrow?


----------



## crystal443

Sus, I go to a private clinic and to be honest we've never been pushed into anything we've had done:thumbup: If they are suggesting a test I always ask what its for and why I need it. I always ask how much it costs and I'm never afraid to say fertility treatments are very expensive. Don't be shy or afraid to ask prices, I always ask for a sheet with how much it will cost. I find when they know you're counting every cent and are money wise they quickly know not to add on extras:thumbup:

Not sure how it is at your clinic however we don't discuss pricing with our doctor, at every appointment we go and see him and then we go to the Nurses where they go over any testing to be done, med schedules etc and then on to the Administration where the financials are dealt with like if you'll have to pay on the day of the testing etc. I've never had to make a decision on the spot about treatment so I hope your clinic respects you in the same way and gives you all your info and then go away and think about it and discuss with your hubby:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- awww no temp drop:growlmad::growlmad::haha::haha: I've got high hopes for you this cycle:happydance:Hang in there, you just never know:hugs:

Jen- Hiya, where have you been hiding?:haha::haha: Hope all is well with you

Despie- love the bath bombs:thumbup: I rarely have a bath anymore but when I do I love using the bombs. DO have the Lush stores in the UK? I love their bath stuff its fantastic. Hope you catch the eggie I've got everything crossed for you:hugs:

Suki- Shingles suck, you may get blisters over the next few days:wacko: I never got "sick" with them I remember being really tired and the shingles being really painful but I didn't feel ill:thumbup: 

NS- Hi, hope all is well:hugs:

Hi everyone else I missed:flower: I woke up every hour on the hour last night and had really strange dreams so I can only assume its all the hormones :wacko: DH is working long hours the last few days because schools are due to go back in tomorrow, this is his last long day and back to 9-5 tomorrow:happydance: DS and DD start back on Monday:happydance::happydance: I love them to death but they're getting bored so glad school is starting back up:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

:cry: Despie and Crystal. :cry: No baths? :haha:


I love my baths.........:cloud9:
At least a few nights a week, after the kids go to bed, I indulge with a book in the tub. Really hot, with lots of bubbles. I got a fabulous body scrub when I was in Vegas. It's sea salt and shea butter and smells like an orange creamsicle. OMG, it's like heaven.


----------



## readyformore

Crystal, I'm really looking forward to your IVF cycle!

If all goes well with the stims, when would retrieval be? 2 weeks? I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## crystal443

I have to use the kids bathroom if I want a bath, our bathroom only has a shower:wacko: I used to only take a bath and never showered but I'm opposite now:shrug:

Not sure yet when retrieval would be, FS said he wanted to get as many eggs as possible so we'd have some decent numbers to work with:shrug: He just said don't be surprised or upset if he decides to stim longer if there are more follies coming up he'd be making the most of all of them. So he's still got me on the spray to hold the eggs in the follicles while they grow:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi all!
This site is driving me nuts, at this point I swear it is contributing to my infertility :haha: For some reason I keep getting tinker bell pictures everywhere! I might have to give up using it on my phone:dohh:

Sus-I am like you, I don't want to feel pushed into anything but my experience is they tend to lead you a bit-of course their angle is they want you pregnant, but for me I'm still not sure how far I want to go. I think it depends on the clinic. Good luck, I'm sure it will be great!

Crystal it's getting exciting!! Hope you are full of eggs, and how nice that you know someone in a similar situation that got a great result!

Ready sorry about the temp. The little digital asshole strikes again:growlmad:

Despie Peacebaby northstar keeks Suki Jax anyone I missed:hugs:

Just gearing up to O on Monday probably, doesn't seem like my preseed will make it in time -hopefully its not getting confiscated like the COCK :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Do these Customs officers not have hearts?? For god sakes who deprives women of their COCK and Preesed?? Its a sad sad world:cry::haha::haha:

You still have a few days to get your Preseed:thumbup: Then again you are depending on the Post Service so maybe not:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> :cry: Despie and Crystal. :cry: No baths? :haha:
> 
> 
> I love my baths.........:cloud9:
> At least a few nights a week, after the kids go to bed, I indulge with a book in the tub. Really hot, with lots of bubbles. I got a fabulous body scrub when I was in Vegas. It's sea salt and shea butter and smells like an orange creamsicle. OMG, it's like heaven.

Omg I want one it sounds divine :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Ready- awww no temp drop:growlmad::growlmad::haha::haha: I've got high hopes for you this cycle:happydance:Hang in there, you just never know:hugs:
> 
> Jen- Hiya, where have you been hiding?:haha::haha: Hope all is well with you
> 
> Despie- love the bath bombs:thumbup: I rarely have a bath anymore but when I do I love using the bombs. DO have the Lush stores in the UK? I love their bath stuff its fantastic. Hope you catch the eggie I've got everything crossed for you:hugs:
> 
> Suki- Shingles suck, you may get blisters over the next few days:wacko: I never got "sick" with them I remember being really tired and the shingles being really painful but I didn't feel ill:thumbup:
> 
> NS- Hi, hope all is well:hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else I missed:flower: I woke up every hour on the hour last night and had really strange dreams so I can only assume its all the hormones :wacko: DH is working long hours the last few days because schools are due to go back in tomorrow, this is his last long day and back to 9-5 tomorrow:happydance: DS and DD start back on Monday:happydance::happydance: I love them to death but they're getting bored so glad school is starting back up:thumbup:

That's the way I feel with the school hols ,I lovemy kids too but they get bored and I spend a fortune taking them out ,sorry u cant sleep babes ,I am n awful sleeper so can completely sympathise with you ,:hugs::hugs:And yes we have a lush ,I love the Godiva hair shampoo bar ,just used it this morning .spend a fortune wen I bring my dd in to lush ,she's almost 14 ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jenn hope your pressed arrives in time ,do u take the cough medicine as well ,it really helps :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies :wave:

Am really struggling right now with BnB and not from a technical point of view but emotionally, its got to the point where this and the medical thread are the only things that don't stress me out :cry: because everywhere else there are wankers "giving hope" or insensitive women with those damned tickers rubbing it in my face that it's just not working out for us.

I would be happy for everyone on this thread getting that long awaited and hard won BFP but the rest of the forum I just cannot do any more, it just makes me feel bad.

Also with my work commitments it looks like TTC is on hold for the next couple of months, maybe longer depending on medical advice (I'm going to South Africa on a work trip so will need to take anti malaria meds if I want to see any of the really amazing stuff out there).

So I might not be around so much, but I'll be thinking of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

morning everyone :flower:

This site doesn't work great for me from my touchpad and dh hogs the pc when he's home so i get to read but not post :wacko:

Sus, i think this best approach is what Crystal said - ask about everything and don't be afraid to say you need to consider it before doing it. Also, if you can get a test done on the NHS easily from the GP (like the CD3 and CD21 tests, Vit D, thyroid etc) then don't do it privately, just do all the extra's and dh's SA with the private clinic. 

Jen I hope your preseed arrives in time!

Ready, i hear you about the IVF what it offers in terms of timing and hope your dh will come along given some time, if you should need it but i'm still hoping not :hugs::hugs: When you talk about your beautiful son I always get the feeling that IUI will work for you again.

Suki, sorry about the shingles, poor thing, i hope it heals soon :hugs::hugs: Do they know what caused it? (sorry if I missed this)

Despie, it's that exciting time, enjoy it haha!! Now you've got me dying to visit Lush when i'm out tomorrow. 

Crystal, this is so exciting, can't wait for your next scan! I always admire couples doing IVF - having to take all those injections and drugs, it sounds like such a lot to go through, I can't imagine myself having the patience for it all. I'm praying for you and hoping you get a field full of healthy eggies lol :hugs::hugs:

Dmom, looking forward to scan day :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Nats, N.S and everyone else :flower::flower:

afm, had my scan on Tues and it was all good :thumbup: and the sonographer was lovely too, she said that the consultant i'm seeing is one of the best in the field so that made me feel more confident. Just 14 days to our appointment now! Restarting my acupuncture tonight, looking forward to the relaxed feeling it brings :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi N.S

Sunny South Africa is where i'm from! Honestly, you don't really need anti-malaria drugs for most places in SA, it's not like the rest of Africa. Even on Safari's, some citronella oil will do the trick. At least you'll get loads of sunshine and your Vit D levels will be sorted for year! Also, if you search anti-malaria drugs on here, you might find some interesting reads, it's not all bad. 

I know what you mean about Bnb. I happened to catch the tail end of an incident the other day that left me feeling sad and wary about Bnb but i feel this thread and a few others are warm & safe places to be!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

PB I really want to go to the Kruger National Park and see some of the wonderful wildlife, it will probably be April before I get there now, do you think it's ok to skip the anti malaria meds and just drown myself in Rid or some other repellant? I am getting the other shots starting next week when AF is here.

Am very excited to go to SA - what part are you from?


----------



## readyformore

NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Am really struggling right now with BnB and not from a technical point of view but emotionally, its got to the point where this and the medical thread are the only things that don't stress me out :cry: because everywhere else there are wankers "giving hope" or insensitive women with those damned tickers rubbing it in my face that it's just not working out for us.
> 
> I would be happy for everyone on this thread getting that long awaited and hard won BFP but the rest of the forum I just cannot do any more, it just makes me feel bad.
> 
> Also with my work commitments it looks like TTC is on hold for the next couple of months, maybe longer depending on medical advice (I'm going to South Africa on a work trip so will need to take anti malaria meds if I want to see any of the really amazing stuff out there).
> 
> So I might not be around so much, but I'll be thinking of you ladies :hugs:

:hugs: Northstar, you are by far not the only one that feels that way. Last month, I didn't really come on at all while in the 2ww. 
Sometimes, I feel torn by support from this forum, and other times, I feel like it only increases my sense of isolation. You guys on this thread really make me feel like I am not the only person with struggles ttc. Our stories are all very different, but they have a similar thread and it definately gives me a sense of community; and a feeling of normalcy.
In contrast, my real life acquaintances and just about every other forum on the board, makes me feel..........maybe like I am strange for going through this. Infertility suddenly seems less common and I am alone in my own boat again.


I hide on this thread a lot. And like you, I would be thrilled for anyone here that got their bfp. But, hearing about someone mention how they have hope and they are on ttc cycle #1 irritates me. Or, hearing somoene that is 44 and she gets a bfp after 2 cycles; while I am thrilled for her, it makes me feel even more broken because I can't do that when I am a decade younger.
Hope that made sense.

I stick to this thread mostly, and I have actually found several journals that really make me feel like I am not the only one in a similar circumstance. 

Thinking of you Northstar. I hope you continue to post on this thread, if you can. :flower:

Oh, and I am insanely jealous of going to Africa. That would be amazing!:happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

I'm from Pretoria and lived in Johannesburg. Although the Kruger Park is in a malaria risk area it isn't that high, honestly a good repellant (should be high in DEET content) works fine. 'Tabbard' and 'Peaceful Sleep' are two very good local brands - they work very well and almost every Safari lodge would have one of these in the room, but you could also get some when you arrive there. Try the citronella oil too it is a natural repellant, you also get it in candles for the room. Also all the rooms have mossie nets around the beds. With a good repellant and keeping covered at dusk and dawn, you should be fine. If you decide to take the AM pills try to get Malarone from Boots, the time period for being on them is much shorter. 

Oh you're going to love it, especially all the good food and some of finest vino! LOL I'm jealous now!


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I am really sorry you are struggling right now and I do wish you the best...oh hell, what am I saying, I talk to you all the damned time.:haha:

I just wanted to wish you the best and here is my feeling on the anit-malaria drugs; if you can avoid them, don't do it...I think N was on primaquine (sp?) while he was deployed and I am convinced they are the root of all evil.:wacko:


----------



## alison29

North star I feel the same way. Envy makes me dislike those that come on post their huge accomplishment of BFP first cycle of birth control :) I know it's small and I would never say it outloud but secretly sometimes i think mean things. I feel honest hope and happiness for those other LTTC who finally get their BFP. I know there may also be some people trying for their first for a long time that think I am stupid bitch too..for having my one success on my siggie. I have thought about taking it down but i am too lazy. Having said all this all the difficulty to conceive my first two really did make me apprepriate them more and in the scheme of IF i didn't have it that bad either..I find somes moms who had it easy resent their kids more at times (in my limited experience!). It makes us who we are and forever changes us, maybe that is a silver lining. IT has also made me much more healthy although I have a way to go before i am ttc perfection (I still have my glass of wine at night and they say anything over 5 units a week is bad, I have 7). Will look out for you in couple months then!


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> afm, had my scan on Tues and it was all good :thumbup: and the sonographer was lovely too, she said that the consultant i'm seeing is one of the best in the field so that made me feel more confident. Just 14 days to our appointment now! Restarting my acupuncture tonight, looking forward to the relaxed feeling it brings :thumbup:

Peacebaby- that sounds wonderful. :happydance: How perfect that the sonographer gives high praise to the consultant. 

Have fun with the accupuncture.

Looking forward to hearing about your appointment. :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Just wanted to add that the only reason I said the anti-malaria pills are not all bad is because they've been shown to reduce NK cell count and some specialists think they help to reboot the immune system. But i'm certainly not advocating it and if they can be avoided they should !!! Though most people travelling to Africa feel more secure taking them.


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> I know there may also be some people trying for their first for a long time that think I am stupid bitch too..for having my one success on my siggie.

I have heard this more than a few times. I've found that only the 35+ forum doesn't care how many kids I have. :hugs: They are still supportive, even though I have children. 

Although I recognize that ttc #1 and #4 IS different, there are different concerns; ltttc still hurts even if you have children, and everyone here can sympathize with that. And I appreciate it. :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I know I don't post on here too often (I'm more of a lurker :ninja:), but definitely add me to the list of just-giving-hope haters. :gun: 

Alison & Ready, your siggies make it clear that you went through a lot to get the kids you have, and I can't imagine any LTTTCer/IFfer holding that against you. :hugs:

Have a good day, ladies. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Maybe we should start a new thread...."Hope posters not wanted!" :haha: 

Truthfully, some stories do make me feel hopeful, but those aren't the ones that are posted, "to give me hope." Oftentimes, what stories make me feel is just how much I shouldn't complain. :blush:

I was posting in someone's journal yesterday and happened to read the thread about why she is doing IUI............OMG :cry::cry::cry:. Sometimes, I know that the stories people are saying are true, but I have to pretend like they are made up just so it doesn't keep me up at night. What some people go through in a day is absolutely amazing. Humbling, really.


----------



## readyformore

Happy, why don't you post? 

Or anyone that lurks, for that matter. 

We'd love to chat with you guys!!:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm guilty of being a lurker and only posting now and again :blush:. And I always feel a bit of a fraud only being on cycle #6 of TTC and got special dispensation to come here because you're all so super lovely :thumbup:. I also hate the drive by 'give you hope-ers' (I think that was NS's phrase so I won't take credit but it makes me LOL) and stay away from those kind of posts because I don't want to read about someone who got pg on the 1st or 2nd cycle or because they ate this or did that. I've tried everything since we started TTC except the stuff that can f**k with the hormones. I guess sometimes I feel angry because the breast c. got in the way of us trying earlier (although we had a damn good go between august and october 2009 to get pg before the treatment started) so I'd rather read about someone who's gone through the mill to get pg and has because that gives me hope more than anything else. I stick to the journals a lot of the time for that reason and I'm delighted when anyone I know gets a BFP.
Sometimes I have a mini break from BnB just to preserve my sanity and to not think about TTC, I feel it gets in the way of our day to day lives because it's all I can think about and the ticking of my biological clock is deafening. 

Sorry about the ramble, NS's post just made me do a little think. And NS I'll be sorry to see you not posting on other threads but if you're here I can catch up with you :thumbup::hugs:.

:hugs: xxx

P.S. I like the tickers - please don't shoot me! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:For everyone that needs them today ,n.s I will miss u from the other threads but as Keeks says I can catch up with you here ,take care babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

It seems reading through the thread today a lot of us are feeling low, it's funny how a lot of us go through the same positive/negative cycles :hugs::hugs:

Wished we all lived near each other we could go out eat, drink, laugh (+ maybe cry!)

I'm afraid I am going to add to the negativity of the thread today! I'm livid with my OH :growlmad: and i really feel like :gun::gun::gun: him! Annoyingly i have ov'd earlier than expected and I think we've f**ked up a whole cycle :growlmad: OH was too "tired" to BD Tues night cos he worked late so I was a bit miffed but we agreed we'd DTD Wed night. Anyway i got a bloody positive opk Wed pm so needed to leap on him as soon as he got home! So, the evening goes bad stroppy daughter, mouldy nan bread, gone off rice, hubby home late etc etc. I was grumpy (which to be fair is unusual)when he finally came home 45 mins late- which i know isn't long I said what an evening I'm having would've helped if I'd known what time to make tea and just asked if he could let me know when he's working late. His response is "I don't need this shit I've been working hard all day!" and then he f**s off for a couple of hours leaving me to finish tea, clear up, put kids to bed and do packed lunches etc. He finally comes home and I said you picked a great night to have a temper tandrum I got a positive opk and I've taken clomid this month and we haven't even had sex!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Anyway I want to kill him, I know he's working hard but I don't care about stuff he has to do at work I care about ttc, he doesn't delegate anything he's the only one that stays late and then he's too tired to have sex :growlmad:
I've tried to support him and help him learn to delegate but he seems content in his martyr role and then I put shit into my body for no frigging reason! Bearing in mind he refuses to take anything other than wellman conception cos "he doesn't belive in taking drugs" but i can take all the shit in the world and the only thing I need from him he can't do. Seriously if i could f""" myself and get pregant and save him the hassle I would!!!!!

Sorry guys to be a truly miserable bitch I just feel like crying but as usual I'm with the kids.Please ignore my stupidity I'm being a bit of a knob!

Hope everyone else is okay. Can't bear to read hope posts it makes me want to go mad with a machete and kill them, me and any other innocent bystanders that happen to be there!!

Ready- praying your temp hasn't dropped more

Peace- glad things are going well and the new guy sounds good.

Crystal- FX all is going well.

Despie- hope you're doing better than me at the BD!

Sus- I hope today went well can't wait to hear about it.

NS- I know what you mean some days I'm not sure if B+B helps or not but like you I only really post in this thread.

Jen, Jax, keeke, happy, Dmon, Alison hope you're all okay :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Men are bellends sometimes :growlmad:.


----------



## sukisam

ahh thank you keeke you just made me laugh out loud you're right they are all capable of being TOTAL BELLENDS ha ha!!!!!x


----------



## Desperado167

O suki :cry::cry:That really sucks and please don't apologise as I have been there and it's fucking awful ,is it too late to dtd today ?am so sorry babes u feel so bad ,i can totally relate to your situation ,:nope:massive hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Suki...I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Men! :growlmad:

It does just suck hun. Go ahead and have a rant, you need it. Maybe get the kids occupied with something and go have a good cry......it might help. :hugs: 

What is bellends? :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Suki...I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Men! :growlmad:
> 
> It does just suck hun. Go ahead and have a rant, you need it. Maybe get the kids occupied with something and go have a good cry......it might help. :hugs:
> 
> What is bellends? :blush:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Desperado167 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Suki...I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Men! :growlmad:
> 
> It does just suck hun. Go ahead and have a rant, you need it. Maybe get the kids occupied with something and go have a good cry......it might help. :hugs:
> 
> What is bellends? :blush:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Bell ends = the head of ones penis ,I looked it up for you ,:thumbup:


----------



## alison29

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> It seems reading through the thread today a lot of us are feeling low, it's funny how a lot of us go through the same positive/negative cycles :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wished we all lived near each other we could go out eat, drink, laugh (+ maybe cry!)
> 
> I'm afraid I am going to add to the negativity of the thread today! I'm livid with my OH :growlmad: and i really feel like :gun::gun::gun: him! Annoyingly i have ov'd earlier than expected and I think we've f**ked up a whole cycle :growlmad: OH was too "tired" to BD Tues night cos he worked late so I was a bit miffed but we agreed we'd DTD Wed night. Anyway i got a bloody positive opk Wed pm so needed to leap on him as soon as he got home! So, the evening goes bad stroppy daughter, mouldy nan bread, gone off rice, hubby home late etc etc. I was grumpy (which to be fair is unusual)when he finally came home 45 mins late- which i know isn't long I said what an evening I'm having would've helped if I'd known what time to make tea and just asked if he could let me know when he's working late. His response is "I don't need this shit I've been working hard all day!" and then he f**s off for a couple of hours leaving me to finish tea, clear up, put kids to bed and do packed lunches etc. He finally comes home and I said you picked a great night to have a temper tandrum I got a positive opk and I've taken clomid this month and we haven't even had sex!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Anyway I want to kill him, I know he's working hard but I don't care about stuff he has to do at work I care about ttc, he doesn't delegate anything he's the only one that stays late and then he's too tired to have sex :growlmad:
> I've tried to support him and help him learn to delegate but he seems content in his martyr role and then I put shit into my body for no frigging reason! Bearing in mind he refuses to take anything other than wellman conception cos "he doesn't belive in taking drugs" but i can take all the shit in the world and the only thing I need from him he can't do. Seriously if i could f""" myself and get pregant and save him the hassle I would!!!!!
> 
> Sorry guys to be a truly miserable bitch I just feel like crying but as usual I'm with the kids.Please ignore my stupidity I'm being a bit of a knob!
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay. Can't bear to read hope posts it makes me want to go mad with a machete and kill them, me and any other innocent bystanders that happen to be there!!
> 
> Ready- praying your temp hasn't dropped more
> 
> Peace- glad things are going well and the new guy sounds good.
> 
> Crystal- FX all is going well.
> 
> Despie- hope you're doing better than me at the BD!
> 
> Sus- I hope today went well can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> NS- I know what you mean some days I'm not sure if B+B helps or not but like you I only really post in this thread.
> 
> Jen, Jax, keeke, happy, Dmon, Alison hope you're all okay :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

If you can't vent here then where can you vent? I hope you get your bd in would be a shame to miss it. Just try not to think about what a JA dh is being. I bet you have been working hard all day too, or harder then him. My dh spends two hours with the kids by himself and he says things like "Hats off to SAHM moms i could never do it :)' I am not sure if you stay at home or not.


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Suki...I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Men! :growlmad:
> 
> It does just suck hun. Go ahead and have a rant, you need it. Maybe get the kids occupied with something and go have a good cry......it might help. :hugs:
> 
> What is bellends? :blush:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Bell ends = the head of ones penis ,I looked it up for you ,:thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've never heard that. 

Hilarious!!


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Suki...I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Men! :growlmad:
> 
> It does just suck hun. Go ahead and have a rant, you need it. Maybe get the kids occupied with something and go have a good cry......it might help. :hugs:
> 
> What is bellends? :blush:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Bell ends = the head of ones penis ,I looked it up for you ,:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I've never heard that.
> 
> Hilarious!!Click to expand...

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies you really are a bunch of wonderful women :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I honestly don't think I could get through the LTTC rollercoaster without you all.

You'll all be pleased to know we have made up and we have had ............. :sex: ! Not sure it'll be enough to catch the egg but at least we haven't totally wasted a clomid month.

The positive of my crisis is we have been able to share the word bellend with you all courtesy of keeke :haha::haha:

thanks so much :flower::flower::flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Thanks ladies you really are a bunch of wonderful women :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I honestly don't think I could get through the LTTC rollercoaster without you all.
> 
> You'll all be pleased to know we have made up and we have had ............. :sex: ! Not sure it'll be enough to catch the egg but at least we haven't totally wasted a clomid month.
> 
> The positive of my crisis is we have been able to share the word bellend with you all courtesy of keeke :haha::haha:
> 
> thanks so much :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Great news babes m:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies!
Than you all for your replies and interest about today´s appointment. I second what Suki said, would be really difficult to go over the TTC ups and downs without you.

My FS appointment went really well, few issues to explore, but my OH and I are very happy with the result. I have added the full result of the appointments on the Doctor Appointments thread and my journal, did not want to write loads here again and bore you all:sleep::sleep::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Happy, why don't you post?
> 
> Or anyone that lurks, for that matter.
> 
> We'd love to chat with you guys!!:hugs:

I don't know! :shy: I think it's partly because I've lurked here so long that I know everyone really well but you all hardly know me and if I jump in and start commenting I'll come across like a crazy stalker! :haha:




Desperado167 said:


> Bell ends = the head of ones penis ,I looked it up for you ,:thumbup:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## alison29

I am off to check your journal..Not boring at all.


----------



## peacebaby

Suki, you had every reason to be mad at the bellend! 

Why is it that they just don't get how hard this is..urghh bloody bellends! HAHA keeks i'm gonna be saying that all night now :haha:

Sus glad to hear it went well and now you have a plan of action, yay!


----------



## crystal443

Sus- just read about your appointment and that is fab news:happydance: It is great your back to TTC:flower: How cana doctor not know your Progesterone is too low to maintain a pregnancy:growlmad: but on the upside you get to use cooter tabs:haha::haha: kidding of course, but now you know what the problem may have been:thumbup: I'm so excited for you Sus..I hope you get preggers quick:happydance:

Ready- Hey hope your temp hasn't dropped anymore:thumbup: I have to read back through a bit better I kinda skimmed over the posts:dohh: 

Despie- Hi, hopefully you've caught the egg:hugs: and you get your BFP this month!!!

Peace- Hope all is going well for you...I have heard of bellend before and I laughed my butt off when I heard it the first time:thumbup:

Suki- So glad DH made his contribution this month:haha: I can remember being on Clomid and nearly losing my mind if DH said he was tired. I really don't think they understand that Clomid only works for so long and Clomid makes me anxious:wacko: So glad I don't have to take it anymore:thumbup: it gave me DD and DS but it does not agree with me:nope:

Keekee- Hi, hope all is well:flower:

HappyAuntie- Please feel free to jump in at any time..we really welcome anyone LTTTC. The whole reason ready made this thread was for us ladies 35+ to have a place to come that we could just chat about whatever really:shrug::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Happy, why don't you post?
> 
> Or anyone that lurks, for that matter.
> 
> We'd love to chat with you guys!!:hugs:
> 
> I don't know! :shy: I think it's partly because I've lurked here so long that I know everyone really well but you all hardly know me and if I jump in and start commenting I'll come across like a crazy stalker! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bell ends = the head of ones penis ,I looked it up for you ,:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Don't be silly, just jump right in! :hugs:

Or if it makes you feel more comfortable, we can start a conversation. 
Hi Happy, how are you? How's ttc going for you? Notice how I am pretending that I don't read and comment on your journal.:haha: You can just pretend you know nothing about us. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Than you all for your replies and interest about today´s appointment. I second what Suki said, would be really difficult to go over the TTC ups and downs without you.
> 
> My FS appointment went really well, few issues to explore, but my OH and I are very happy with the result. I have added the full result of the appointments on the Doctor Appointments thread and my journal, did not want to write loads here again and bore you all:sleep::sleep::haha::haha::haha:

Eh, just copy and paste. :blush: I found it to be a lot of work to tell 3 different sets of people my info after IUI, so I literally just copied and pasted in all of those places I felt were relevant. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Don't be silly, just jump right in! :hugs:
> 
> Or if it makes you feel more comfortable, we can start a conversation.
> Hi Happy, how are you? How's ttc going for you? Notice how I am pretending that I don't read and comment on your journal.:haha: You can just pretend you know nothing about us. :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm doing fine, thanks! :thumbup: TTC sucks, and I really hate drive-by hope-ers! :haha:

So nice to meet you all, and I look forward to getting to know you all better! :winkwink::winkwink: :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Happy-I hate drive by hopers as well..:haha::haha: it drives me up the wall and back down again:grr::grr: I'm all for giving someone hope, but I don't want it in the form of someone that joins on the spot and makes a beeline for the 35+ board , slap their message of hope on us..good deed done and then I don't know where they go:shrug: :haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies!

Quick check in, bnb STILL not working properly, couldn't read half the posts so hope everyone is well:hugs:
Went out today and bought a bunch of opk's I must be a glutton for punishment bc I know damn well I rarely get a positive!! I'm going into that "well maybe THIS month it will happen!!!" phase....which is usually followed by the "of course it didn't happen as per usual" phase:haha:

I'm going to carve out some time tomorrow to sit at the computer and catch up with everyone!! Have a lovely night ladies:flower::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen, have you tried testing in the morning and at night? I have a really short window that I have + test. I can test in the morning with neg and by early evening it can positive and by morning its back to going negative:shrug: I know n the bos it says to test once a day but that doesn't work out to well for me.:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Jen, have you tried testing in the morning and at night? I have a really short window that I have + test. I can test in the morning with neg and by early evening it can positive and by morning its back to going negative:shrug: I know n the bos it says to test once a day but that doesn't work out to well for me.:haha::haha:

I am the exact same ,I only have a twelve hour surge ,it sucks as its so easy to miss ,I usually end up spending about 50 pound a month on opks ,:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## alison29

:wave: despie! and others not sure who else is up here today. I never got a bold post opk last month they were new ICs though . How long do you hold your bladder for in the evenings? I don't want to miss it again it happened really early i guess


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks ladies for all your lovely messages of yesterday, in support of my venting post thought I'd better respond before I have dozens of pages to read!

Yesterday someone who is pregnant ie not LTTC or even TTC took exception to my post on this thread about feeling hurt by giving hope BFP announcements and baby tickers on the TTC35+ section and chose to flame me on other threads in the forum.

It makes me feel like even this "safe haven" thread isn't safe to express my own feelings in, when there are people who aren't in our LTTC situation lurking ready to judge us. 

It's really disappointing that it has come to this, but it does reinforce my feeling that I don't want to be on TTC 35+ anymore, just this thread.

Anyway, I'll catch you ladies soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Thanks ladies for all your lovely messages of yesterday, in support of my venting post thought I'd better respond before I have dozens of pages to read!
> 
> Yesterday someone who is pregnant ie not LTTC or even TTC took exception to my post on this thread about feeling hurt by giving hope BFP announcements and baby tickers on the TTC35+ section and chose to flame me on other threads in the forum.
> 
> It makes me feel like even this "safe haven" thread isn't safe to express my own feelings in, when there are people who aren't in our LTTC situation lurking ready to judge us.
> 
> It's really disappointing that it has come to this, but it does reinforce my feeling that I don't want to be on TTC 35+ anymore, just this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I'll catch you ladies soon :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,glad to see u back babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> :wave: despie! and others not sure who else is up here today. I never got a bold post opk last month they were new ICs though . How long do you hold your bladder for in the evenings? I don't want to miss it again it happened really early i guess

Alison I am embarrassed to say that I Poas every three hours once I see a faint line on my opks ,:blush::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies!
Having probs on my phone so will have to be short!
Re the opks I try and have about 4 hours pee before I poas sometimes I do opks twice a day to make sure I don't miss the surge. 

Northstar- sorry you've had a tough time I never even think other people read our thread how naive am I?

Anyway I hope we all stay on this thread it's a god send to me

Take care all

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Thanks ladies for your lovely messages:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you all?

I am quite happy about how my appointment went, yes there could be issues there but at least my new doctor is willing to do things to help... NOW not in 8 months time :haha::haha::haha:

Ready, I did sort of copy an paste, but it was son long my explanation that I even bored myself reading it 

Crystal, The FS dropped her jaw in shock when I told her my progesterone results and I was told by my GP that was fine!! she said that is far too low and she was not surprised I had a chemical! :growlmad: 

NorthStar :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Let us know how your doctor appointments go as well, I think you have them similar time than me? I am interested to see how you they go! :thumbup:

AFM it´s Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance: No work tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance::sleep::sleep::sleep::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki and sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie!!!!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie!!!!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance:

Thanks for the emails ,glad u could get back on b n b ,it's been a flip in pain in the ass recently ,lovely to see u back ,I missed you even thou I heard from u today and yesterday :haha::blush::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha: 

Awww you are so lovely! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

NorthStar said:


> Yesterday someone who is pregnant ie not LTTC or even TTC took exception to my post on this thread about feeling hurt by giving hope BFP announcements and baby tickers on the TTC35+ section and chose to flame me on other threads in the forum.
> 
> It makes me feel like even this "safe haven" thread isn't safe to express my own feelings in, when there are people who aren't in our LTTC situation lurking ready to judge us.
> 
> It's really disappointing that it has come to this, but it does reinforce my feeling that I don't want to be on TTC 35+ anymore, just this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I'll catch you ladies soon :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:
Flamers are just sh*tty. If someone isn't mature enough to accept that different people have different emotional reactions to things, that bad moods are perfectly normal and everyone deserves the right to express them as much as they deserve the right to express happy moods, then they aren't worth my time. You can try to explain that to them until you're blue in the face but they will never get it because they have the emotional intelligence of a box of rocks.

As long as you're polite and don't descend into personal attacks (which I've certainly never seen you do!), you have the right to express any mood at all, and this should be a safe place to do so. :thumbup:

I almost never venture out of my subscribed threads because there are just too many trolls and flamers out there. :growlmad: But that's ok, I like my subscribed threads!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Awww you are so lovely! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

i saw that person's post too. I will say it again if you can't vent here then where can you vent? I just chalked it up to pregnancy hormones on the other person's part. Don't worry about it.


----------



## alison29

Desperado167 said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: despie! and others not sure who else is up here today. I never got a bold post opk last month they were new ICs though . How long do you hold your bladder for in the evenings? I don't want to miss it again it happened really early i guess
> 
> Alison I am embarrassed to say that I Poas every three hours once I see a faint line on my opks ,:blush::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: nothing embarassing about that (at least on this forum). I don't want to miss mine again. I will have to start poas on cd 7


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday someone who is pregnant ie not LTTC or even TTC took exception to my post on this thread about feeling hurt by giving hope BFP announcements and baby tickers on the TTC35+ section and chose to flame me on other threads in the forum.
> 
> It makes me feel like even this "safe haven" thread isn't safe to express my own feelings in, when there are people who aren't in our LTTC situation lurking ready to judge us.
> 
> It's really disappointing that it has come to this, but it does reinforce my feeling that I don't want to be on TTC 35+ anymore, just this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I'll catch you ladies soon :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> Flamers are just sh*tty. If someone isn't mature enough to accept that different people have different emotional reactions to things, that bad moods are perfectly normal and everyone deserves the right to express them as much as they deserve the right to express happy moods, then they aren't worth my time. You can try to explain that to them until you're blue in the face but they will never get it because they have the emotional intelligence of a box of rocks.
> 
> As long as you're polite and don't descend into personal attacks (which I've certainly never seen you do!), you have the right to express any mood at all, and this should be a safe place to do so. :thumbup:
> 
> I almost never venture out of my subscribed threads because there are just too many trolls and flamers out there. :growlmad: But that's ok, I like my subscribed threads!Click to expand...

:hugs: NS. That's really crappy. I don't know which post you are referring to, but I'm sorry it upset you. I'm glad you feel comfortable here. :hugs: Say whatever you want. 

Every now and again, I post on other threads, but I always come running back here. :haha:

Honestly, I sometimes feel like the other threads are being patrolled by the 'PMA Police'. You get certain attitudes shoved down your throat, "Have a good attitude," "Be hopeful," "Positive thoughts yield positive outcomes," "We must keep others hopeful." :ignore: 
Sure, there are times when we need a little pick me up. Sometimes, it gets so bad that the only thing we can do is hope, since nothing else is working. 

But, most of the time, I'd really like to just say to the PMA Police....... GFY! :blush:
How nice that you don't seem to be crushed and devastated by your current lack of pregnancy. That's so wonderful that you are coping well. Or, of course you have PMA, you are either pregnant, have never been ltttc, or both! However, I am pissed off, angry, and very much not pregnant. 

Anyway................ 

Happy CD1!:drunk:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen, have you tried testing in the morning and at night? I have a really short window that I have + test. I can test in the morning with neg and by early evening it can positive and by morning its back to going negative:shrug: I know n the bos it says to test once a day but that doesn't work out to well for me.:haha::haha:

Good evening to all the lovely ltttc'ers:hugs:

Crystal, I don't often do more than one a day but I will be this month, starting tomorrow!! Also my preseed came in the mail today, the last possible mail day for it to be any good to us:thumbup:so there you go sometimes things do work out in ltttc:haha:

Northstar, I'm not too sure what post you are talking about but I'm surprised too-why would someone even want to read this thread if they weren't ltttc? And maybe from a pregnant person to SOMEONE THAT CAN'T GET PREGNANT A LITTLE COMPASSION AND UNDERSTANDING MIGHT BE NICE!!! Wow ok there was no need to yell that:haha: I guess women that haven't ever had to deal with this don't understand (lucky them) but I can tell you if I ever end up on the pig I will be one compassionate pregnant lady!!:flower:

Ready, sorry about cd1, I know you saw it coming but still:hugs:

Despie, peacebaby, suki, sus,happy, alison, jax EVERYONE else (i'm so sorry if I missed you...it's the end of an annoying week!!!) hope you are all well!
It's dtd weekend for me (Whhhhaaaatt..it's superbowl though!!) so cross your fingers we get it right!


----------



## Jennifer01

Keekee i almost missed you, your pic right now is so fabulous I almost fell off my chair love love love it!!! Hope you are well:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks ladies, you are the best :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

alison29 said:


> i saw that person's post too. I will say it again if you can't vent here then where can you vent? I just chalked it up to pregnancy hormones on the other person's part. Don't worry about it.

you better not be talking about me


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> i saw that person's post too. I will say it again if you can't vent here then where can you vent? I just chalked it up to pregnancy hormones on the other person's part. Don't worry about it.
> 
> you better not be talking about meClick to expand...

Jodes I don't appreciate your tone towards alison 29 or your behaviour, this is a thread for LTTC ladies and there are plenty of pregnancy threads you can post on.


----------



## readyformore

Jodes2011 said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> i saw that person's post too. I will say it again if you can't vent here then where can you vent? I just chalked it up to pregnancy hormones on the other person's part. Don't worry about it.
> 
> you better not be talking about meClick to expand...

Hi Jodes. Congratulations on your pregnancy! :flower:

No one has referenced you specifically, and I'm not sure what is being spoken about, but this is not the place to discuss it. 

Feel free to offer someone here that is ltttc support, but it really should be limited to that. :flower:

Have a H&H 9 months dear. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jen-good luck with the preseed and softcups. I have never used either. Sounds like it will be a slippery and messy month for you! :haha::thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies :wave:

Well I am FREEZING!! Not used to temperatures of -8.5 I'm am a lightweight, left the house to get some puppy equipment and I didn't like it!!

Jodes-Congratultions on your pregnancy I'm pleased for you however I think your post on here was unnecessarily aggressive and inappropriate no-one here has made any personal comments to you I have no idea who you are I'm catching up on this thread and then read your post. I'm confused as to why you are posting on a LTTC thread when there are so many pregnancy threads where you would get lots of support. I don't think anyone on this thread has the energy or inclination to engage in a war of words with you so it might be an idea not to post on here unless you can offer some support to LTTCers.

Ready- so sorry she got you I know you were expecting it but it's still hard :hugs::hugs:. I'm pleased that the dates are better for you next time.

Despie- I think we're in the 2ww now lets hope we don't go too bonkers this month!

Jen-we use pre-seed, we also have soft cups but they have stayed in the box I'm too scared to use them in case i end up in A+E with some junior doctor sticking his arm up my lady bits trying to find out :haha::haha::haha::haha:. Ignore me lots of ladies have had success with them so fx they work for you. Hope you get lots of :sex: this weekend!

Northstar- hope you're doing okay sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Peace, Jax, Sus, Dmon, Happy, Alison- hope you're all okay. Have a great weekend.

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bbyno1

Just come over to say i wish you ladies all the best of luck this year with ttc:)


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Well I am FREEZING!! Not used to temperatures of -8.5 I'm am a lightweight, left the house to get some puppy equipment and I didn't like it!!
> 
> Jodes-Congratultions on your pregnancy I'm pleased for you however I think your post on here was unnecessarily aggressive and inappropriate no-one here has made any personal comments to you I have no idea who you are I'm catching up on this thread and then read your post. I'm confused as to why you are posting on a LTTC thread when there are so many pregnancy threads where you would get lots of support. I don't think anyone on this thread has the energy or inclination to engage in a war of words with you so it might be an idea not to post on here unless you can offer some support to LTTCers.
> 
> Ready- so sorry she got you I know you were expecting it but it's still hard :hugs::hugs:. I'm pleased that the dates are better for you next time.
> 
> Despie- I think we're in the 2ww now lets hope we don't go too bonkers this month!
> 
> Jen-we use pre-seed, we also have soft cups but they have stayed in the box I'm too scared to use them in case i end up in A+E with some junior doctor sticking his arm up my lady bits trying to find out :haha::haha::haha::haha:. Ignore me lots of ladies have had success with them so fx they work for you. Hope you get lots of :sex: this weekend!
> 
> Northstar- hope you're doing okay sweetie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Peace, Jax, Sus, Dmon, Happy, Alison- hope you're all okay. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Sending you all
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I have no idea what's going on either:shrug:
But I have had the softcups in a drawer for 3 months for the same reason:haha:
You know they would make you wait forever bc it's not an emergency, and they'd snicker every time they walked past:haha:
Well my intention is to give it a try and I'll let you know if I end up needing the jaws of life :rofl:
You know something, it has been pretty warm here, and I've shoveled only once all season!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Ok need some advice! Since I've never really been an opk lady, I'm not sure the best thing to do. I'm cd12 and probably will ovulate cd14. My opk is stark white, and it says once you get a positive, dtd after 24 hours but before 48 hours. I was planning on today bc we will have an empty house, but now I don't know if we should wait-oh had a good SA but I believe it was 4 days abstinence, so if waiting is better timing and sperm wise....ugh I don't know this is bloody frustrating!!!!


----------



## sukisam

Hi Jen
If OH has normal sperm I would Dtd every day until ewcm dries up so defo dtd today. If you get positive opk on cd 14 I'd dtd cd12, 13, 14, 15 & 16 if possible!!
Normal sperm is okay to dtd daily. Ideally you want some sperm waiting for the egg- good luck!
Hope the softcups are okay!
Xx


----------



## readyformore

Jen, I have absolutely no advice about opks. Those things drive me nuts. I've had one true positive. I think I have a short surge so it's hard to catch. Plus, I tend to be really well hydrated so only the FMU is accurate for me, everything else is diluted. 

About when to bd......hmm. My husband's SA is normal with enough abstinence (apparently 6 days!), but with too much bd, it totally falls into the crapper. I would just try different timings. That's what I do. Every 24, or 36, or 48 hours. Sometimes, I even vary the position as well. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

Jen- Def what Suki said and hope using the cups and preseed is going well:hugs: 

Ready- :cry: I really honestly thought this was going to be your cycle:growlmad:

NS- Hope your well:hugs:

Allison- Don't let others bother you:hugs: we all have opinions

Hi everyone, hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- I had to google. -8C is 17F.

It's currently 5C or 40F here, and we are treating it like a heat wave! It's sunny and we have been outside for the past few hours. It's unusually warm for this time of year. Typically, February here is about what you are experiencing. Brrrrrr.

So excited about the puppy gear you've purchased. I still have Ranger's first little blue collar. *sniff*


----------



## crystal443

Wow its 33 celcius here today which is 91.4 for you Ready :)

I miss having a puppy, there's so many cute things to get them now!!


----------



## Desperado167

For those that are interested I love soft cups and have been using them for nearly a year ,:blush:I dtd and leave them in for 24 hours until I next dtd :blush:I have never caught an infection and they feel fine ,I only use them during my TTc week ,as for the opks I am a Poas addict :thumbup:I usually go thru fifty in the week leading up to o :nope::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> For those that are interested I love soft cups and have been using them for nearly a year ,:blush:I dtd and leave them in for 24 hours until I next dtd :blush:I have never caught an infection and they feel fine ,I only use them during my TTc week ,as for the opks I am a Poas addict :thumbup:I usually go thru fifty in the week leading up to o :nope::haha::hugs::hugs:

You just wash it out, or is it a new softcup each time?


OMG Despie- now I feel like an opk slacker! :haha: Maybe that's why I can't catch my surge. How many do you do a day?

ETA- how's your back? Are you all fixed?


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> For those that are interested I love soft cups and have been using them for nearly a year ,:blush:I dtd and leave them in for 24 hours until I next dtd :blush:I have never caught an infection and they feel fine ,I only use them during my TTc week ,as for the opks I am a Poas addict :thumbup:I usually go thru fifty in the week leading up to o :nope::haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You just wash it out, or is it a new softcup each time?
> 
> 
> OMG Despie- now I feel like an opk slacker! :haha: Maybe that's why I can't catch my surge. How many do you do a day?
> 
> ETA- how's your back? Are you all fixed?Click to expand...

I have about ten soft cups ,I boil them and put each one in a small plastic Sandwich bag after use ,as for the opks I usually use three a day about a week before o but about four days before it I go into utter panic and test every three hours on the cheap opks and then maybe every four hours on the digis ,I swear I am addicted to seeing that smiley face :blush:My surge only lasts twelve hours so I have to be thorough :haha::blush::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

They can be washed out with mild soap and water, it says not to on the box but if its been cleaned its fine, lol.

Despie- you go girl!!! Pee on those sticks!!!


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> They can be washed out with mild soap and water, it says not to on the box but if its been cleaned its fine, lol.
> 
> Despie- you go girl!!! Pee on those sticks!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> They can be washed out with mild soap and water, it says not to on the box but if its been cleaned its fine, lol.

If you think about it, the vagina isn't sterile, so I don't see why you couldn't reuse them if they are washed. :shrug:

I mean, it's not like our guys are sterilizing their penis before we have sex. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> They can be washed out with mild soap and water, it says not to on the box but if its been cleaned its fine, lol.
> 
> If you think about it, the vagina isn't sterile, so I don't see why you couldn't reuse them if they are washed. :shrug:
> 
> I mean, it's not like our guys are sterilizing their penis before we have sex. :haha:Click to expand...

I do make my oh wash all his bits before he inserts them in any of my orifices :haha::haha::blush::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- Yep I totally agree:thumbup: seems a waste to throw them out after one use that's for sure.

Despie- I think that should be mandatory for men:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ladies!!!

A mini triumph!! Preseed has been used! Softcup is inserted! Although, I am terrified to stand up, for fear it will shoot across the room and take out the cats eye :haha: ummmm how do u know if it's in properly? I put it partway in, started taking it out, saw semen, lost my brain, panicked that I had just dragged it all out of my cooch, then shoved it back up. I can feel a bit of the rim with my finger if I jam it up there ( god, where else can you say this stuff!) My oh is wondering if I will be uncomfortable bc we are going out later :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Jen-:rofl::rofl: You shouldn't be able to feel it up there, so it shouldn't be uncomfortable at all:thumbup: if it isn't in the right position the jizz will start running out so if it feels fine and nothing is running out, you should be fine!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Thank you Crystal!! What would I do without you guys? It's not like you have a number of people you can call up and say "so can you help me figure out if my sperm catcher is in correctly??" :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> Ladies!!!
> 
> A mini triumph!! Preseed has been used! Softcup is inserted! Although, I am terrified to stand up, for fear it will shoot across the room and take out the cats eye :haha: ummmm how do u know if it's in properly? I put it partway in, started taking it out, saw semen, lost my brain, panicked that I had just dragged it all out of my cooch, then shoved it back up. I can feel a bit of the rim with my finger if I jam it up there ( god, where else can you say this stuff!) My oh is wondering if I will be uncomfortable bc we are going out later :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Thank you Crystal!! What would I do without you guys? It's not like you have a number of people you can call up and say "so can you help me figure out if my sperm catcher is in correctly??" :haha:

:haha:

Too true!! People can't seem to understand why I am ttc, they would really think I am bonkers if I asked for help with that. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

So, there's a post on the IUI/IVF thread. Someone is doing IUI and asks if anyone has had success.

I always get sucked into those threads. But, now, I'm not sure what to say. I mean, I have a lot of experience with it. I've done it 6 times. And, I've had success with it too. 

But, really, it's 1/6 for me, and I don't think anyone will want to hear that. :shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> So, there's a post on the IUI/IVF thread. Someone is doing IUI and asks if anyone has had success.
> 
> I always get sucked into those threads. But, now, I'm not sure what to say. I mean, I have a lot of experience with it. I've done it 6 times. And, I've had success with it too.
> 
> But, really, it's 1/6 for me, and I don't think anyone will want to hear that. :shrug:


Depends on the person and what they need right now. If they are a realist then it'll be fine. If she just needs a boost, tell her about your success. These boards can be a minefield!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Well, I'm traumatized.
The damn softcup got stuck. I must have the longest tunnel of a cooch because I know my fingers aren't that short. I had to get oh into the bathroom and after about 4 attempts he finally got it out. The whole time I was in disbelief, like I'm actually going to be the one going to the emergency room to get my sperm catcher removed!!! :haha:
I may try again, if we dtd in the morning and I have to go to work. Oh and I have a code phrase for the rescue/removal effort. Goin' fishin'.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> So, there's a post on the IUI/IVF thread. Someone is doing IUI and asks if anyone has had success.
> 
> I always get sucked into those threads. But, now, I'm not sure what to say. I mean, I have a lot of experience with it. I've done it 6 times. And, I've had success with it too.
> 
> But, really, it's 1/6 for me, and I don't think anyone will want to hear that. :shrug:
> 
> 
> Depends on the person and what they need right now. If they are a realist then it'll be fine. If she just needs a boost, tell her about your success. These boards can be a minefield!!Click to expand...

Really Jen, I think I'm the only realist on this entire website. I'll just stay here and keep my mouth shut, I don't need the PMA police to arrest me! :haha:

Oh, but I was thinking about this..............if the success rate for IUI is 15-20%, so 1/5-1/7, I got pregnant on my fourth attempt! So, if you look at it that way, I'm actually extraordinarily fertile!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Well, I'm traumatized.
> The damn softcup got stuck. I must have the longest tunnel of a cooch because I know my fingers aren't that short. I had to get oh into the bathroom and after about 4 attempts he finally got it out. The whole time I was in disbelief, like I'm actually going to be the one going to the emergency room to get my sperm catcher removed!!! :haha:
> I may try again, if we dtd in the morning and I have to go to work. Oh and I have a code phrase for the rescue/removal effort. Goin' fishin'.

:rofl: OMG Jen!! I am so sorry you are traumatized, but your softcup adventure just made for a fabulously entertaining Saturday night for me!

I was laughing so hard and crying that my husband actually had to ask me what was so funny! 

Sorry it didn't work out so well for you, I'm sure you've got the worst of it out of the way. At least OH could get it out. OMG............ how unromantic!:dohh: Was he a good sport about it?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Realist here! :wave: But I agree - what she needs depends entirely on what she wants to hear.... 

Jen, I hope you don't have to go fishin' again tomorrow!! :rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm traumatized.
> The damn softcup got stuck. I must have the longest tunnel of a cooch because I know my fingers aren't that short. I had to get oh into the bathroom and after about 4 attempts he finally got it out. The whole time I was in disbelief, like I'm actually going to be the one going to the emergency room to get my sperm catcher removed!!! :haha:
> I may try again, if we dtd in the morning and I have to go to work. Oh and I have a code phrase for the rescue/removal effort. Goin' fishin'.
> 
> :rofl: OMG Jen!! I am so sorry you are traumatized, but your softcup adventure just made for a fabulously entertaining Saturday night for me!
> 
> I was laughing so hard and crying that my husband actually had to ask me what was so funny!
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out so well for you, I'm sure you've got the worst of it out of the way. At least OH could get it out. OMG............ how unromantic!:dohh: Was he a good sport about it?Click to expand...

It was actually super funny, he was all business, I swear he could have had a tool belt on!! He was trying to keep me from panicking, and probably having flashbacks to 8 years ago when he had to rescue a condom 
:rofl:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> Realist here! :wave: But I agree - what she needs depends entirely on what she wants to hear....
> 
> Jen, I hope you don't have to go fishin' again tomorrow!! :rofl:

Glad I'm not the only one Happy! :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm traumatized.
> The damn softcup got stuck. I must have the longest tunnel of a cooch because I know my fingers aren't that short. I had to get oh into the bathroom and after about 4 attempts he finally got it out. The whole time I was in disbelief, like I'm actually going to be the one going to the emergency room to get my sperm catcher removed!!! :haha:
> I may try again, if we dtd in the morning and I have to go to work. Oh and I have a code phrase for the rescue/removal effort. Goin' fishin'.
> 
> :rofl: OMG Jen!! I am so sorry you are traumatized, but your softcup adventure just made for a fabulously entertaining Saturday night for me!
> 
> I was laughing so hard and crying that my husband actually had to ask me what was so funny!
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out so well for you, I'm sure you've got the worst of it out of the way. At least OH could get it out. OMG............ how unromantic!:dohh: Was he a good sport about it?Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually super funny, he was all business, I swear he could have had a tool belt on!! He was trying to keep me from panicking, and probably having flashbacks to 8 years ago when he had to rescue a condom
> :rofl:Click to expand...

I swear this might sound horrible, but this is the best entertainment I've had in months! Truly, I'm not laughing at you, but with you. WOW......what a night you've had! :haha:

I'm thinking I'll just skip the softcups then. :blush:


----------



## readyformore

You do realize that your ttc language is now all related to animals, right?

You're going fishing in search of the pig!! :rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- The reality of IUI or IVF is that it doesn't always work 1st,2nd,3rd and so on... but you have had success with it:thumbup: if you're going to reply on the thread I'd be honest because reality or not that is the truth, but we've talked about this before and there's reality as well.

Jen- Ready is right you do associate everything TTC to animals:haha::haha: :thumbup: ok I have got my softcup stuck:blush: but I didn't want to scare you off of them:thumbup: I ended up having to sit on the toilet and try to get hold of it that way:shrug: Wasn't pretty but I got it out, def give it another go..it really just meant you had in there very well:haha::haha:

Happy Auntie- Hope you're well:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm traumatized.
> The damn softcup got stuck. I must have the longest tunnel of a cooch because I know my fingers aren't that short. I had to get oh into the bathroom and after about 4 attempts he finally got it out. The whole time I was in disbelief, like I'm actually going to be the one going to the emergency room to get my sperm catcher removed!!! :haha:
> I may try again, if we dtd in the morning and I have to go to work. Oh and I have a code phrase for the rescue/removal effort. Goin' fishin'.
> 
> :rofl: OMG Jen!! I am so sorry you are traumatized, but your softcup adventure just made for a fabulously entertaining Saturday night for me!
> 
> I was laughing so hard and crying that my husband actually had to ask me what was so funny!
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out so well for you, I'm sure you've got the worst of it out of the way. At least OH could get it out. OMG............ how unromantic!:dohh: Was he a good sport about it?Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually super funny, he was all business, I swear he could have had a tool belt on!! He was trying to keep me from panicking, and probably having flashbacks to 8 years ago when he had to rescue a condom
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear this might sound horrible, but this is the best entertainment I've had in months! Truly, I'm not laughing at you, but with you. WOW......what a night you've had! :haha:
> 
> I'm thinking I'll just skip the softcups then. :blush:Click to expand...

 Just glad someone was at least entertained by it!!
It was like a threes company episode...if threes company was rated r :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Ready- The reality of IUI or IVF is that it doesn't always work 1st,2nd,3rd and so on... but you have had success with it:thumbup: if you're going to reply on the thread I'd be honest because reality or not that is the truth, but we've talked about this before and there's reality as well.
> 
> Jen- Ready is right you do associate everything TTC to animals:haha::haha: :thumbup: ok I have got my softcup stuck:blush: but I didn't want to scare you off of them:thumbup: I ended up having to sit on the toilet and try to get hold of it that way:shrug: Wasn't pretty but I got it out, def give it another go..it really just meant you had in there very well:haha::haha:
> 
> Happy Auntie- Hope you're well:flower:


Yeah, I can only hope it means the lil' swimmers were secure up there :haha:
Not sure what's up with the animal comparisons-I think the fishing thing came from me saying very loudly to oh "YOU'VE GOT TO HOOK IT!! hOOK IT WITH YOUR FINGER!!!!" :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Oh jenn ,sorry but I laughed so hard I was almost sick :haha::blush:,poor you :nope:Will u try them again or is that enough for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- you cracked me up when I read you've got to hook it:rofl::rofl:..how embarassing to have to go to Emergency and tell them you've got a softcup stuck up there:haha::haha: Glad you're Dh got it out so you didn't have to go that route:thumbup::haha::haha:

Good Morning Despie:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Jen- you cracked me up when I read you've got to hook it:rofl::rofl:..how embarassing to have to go to Emergency and tell them you've got a softcup stuck up there:haha::haha: Glad you're Dh got it out so you didn't have to go that route:thumbup::haha::haha:
> 
> Good Morning Despie:flower:

Morning lovely ,ugh really bad o type pains again today but I had a mighty temp rise ,would have liked to dtd agin today but oh is away now till the morning ,:nope:How are u keeping ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Fingers crossed you caught the eggie this cycle!!! I'm great just waiting for the first scan on Tuesday and see where we go from there depending on follie numbers:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Fingers crossed you caught the eggie this cycle!!! I'm great just waiting for the first scan on Tuesday and see where we go from there depending on follie numbers:thumbup:

Wishing u so much luck crystal ,u are at the start of such an exciting journey ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Oh Jen- what a nightmare! I have visions of your OH wearing a miners hat desperately trying to get to the soft cup while you shout "just hook it":haha::haha:. So glad you didn't end up in A+E with a 12 year old Dr"fishing"!! Hilarious for us probably not so for you but you have to keep a good sense of humour when LTTC!! Are you going to try softcups saga 2- this time it's personal?!:haha::haha:

Despie- Hi love! Your chart looks like you already ovulated and if you had lots of :sex: hopefully you've caught the egg :hugs:

Crystal-Keeping everything crossed for the right amount of follies when you have your scan on Tues :hugs:

Ready- I'm with you think I'll skip the soft cups! I agree there's a pressure to have PMA all the time which is impossible, I guess you can only be honest like you say you are a success with IUI but as you say the odds are what they are and you have done better than the odds hugs:

Well I'm 3dpo today having only got one BD in during my fertile days so not very hopefull, still will start the prog cream today and do the heat pads 6-12dpo. 

Happy, NS, Jax, Sus, Alison+ Dmon- :wave: hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning suki:flower: wots the heat pads for if u don't mind me asking ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Despie
My acu lady recommended them the chinese believe if you have cold uterus you won't implant, my lower belly always feels cold so I use the heat pads for period pain there's no drugs in them. I stick them on the outside of my knickers and wear them for about 12 hours 6-12dpo. I also keep my feet warm, don't walk on hard surfaces without slippers, I also don't put the air con on in my car if I have to I put it on my face and not near my belly.
It's a chinese thing, i first read about it in Emma Cannon- the baby bible -you have different "types" and I'm cold. It's a great book she's "normal" and doesn't suggest crazy, expensive things!
It's cheap + easy so why not?!
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Despie
> My acu lady recommended them the chinese believe if you have cold uterus you won't implant, my lower belly always feels cold so I use the heat pads for period pain there's no drugs in them. I stick them on the outside of my knickers and wear them for about 12 hours 6-12dpo. I also keep my feet warm, don't walk on hard surfaces without slippers, I also don't put the air con on in my car if I have to I put it on my face and not near my belly.
> It's a chinese thing, i first read about it in Emma Cannon- the baby bible -you have different "types" and I'm cold. It's a great book she's "normal" and doesn't suggest crazy, expensive things!
> It's cheap + easy so why not?!
> xxx

Sounds like a good plan to me ,weirdly enough the month I got my bfp I walked about with a water bottle down my trousers and wore my slippers the whole month ,my feet are always cold but I hate wearing socks ,I think I read something about this before ,any things worth a try ESP if it's free :thumbup:Good luck lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Suki- I was the opposite and am too hot:thumbup: I had to stop eating peppers, drink more water etc.:thumbup: 

Despie- thanks, if we can just get to the point of having something to put back we'd be halfway there:thumbup: Hopefully the new meds and DHEA had made a big improvment:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Suki- I was the opposite and am too hot:thumbup: I had to stop eating peppers, drink more water etc.:thumbup:
> 
> Despie- thanks, if we can just get to the point of having something to put back we'd be halfway there:thumbup: Hopefully the new meds and DHEA had made a big improvment:thumbup:

I really hope they have helped too ,got everything fixed for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Just driving past to throw some hope at you out of my car window, hahahaha not really just been back reading this thread and the expression drive by hopers made me laugh. I don´t have much hope to sling about, I am cheerful, but sneezing my head off. The sooner I can stop visiting the stables to walk the horse the better. I am there for an hour but the allergy lasts for another 10. And that is with an antihistamine! I am sure being this allergic can´t be good for TTC, my immune system attacks everything! can´t imagine the swimmers get off scot free. 
NS if you are still there,:hugs: 
Now try and imagine me riding off (on my disabled horse ) into the sunset of hope, sneezing and spluttering leaving a trail of OPKs and pregnancy tests in my wake.


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

Have loads to catch up on here but popping in quickly while I have the pc.

Hi Nats, nice to hear from you.

Suki, i'm the same with the cold uterus. The lady i see now uses a heat lamp every week and i also avoid walking barefoot on cold floors. I do feel better for it as my hands and feet are always cold. Crystal, it's interesting that you're the opposite, makes sense since you live in a warmer climate.

Despie, thanks for the great tip re: boiling the softcups. All things crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Ready, sorry that this cycle didn't go as we hoped it would :hugs: as you say at least this month's schedule is less stressful and fingers crossed it makes for a successful cycle.

Jen, poor thing...what a saga, glad the softcup is out! 

Happy Auntie & Alison, welcome:flower: 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We have snow, looks lovely but i don't like being out in the :cold::cold:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ladies :hi:

As ready says I'm gonna 'jump in with both feet' I'm sorry I've not posted here for ages, or caught up with the chat but I've been thinking about you :thumbup: 

Nothing much to report on in my TTC world, still no chat with DH (words just get stuck in my throat!), AF still my best friend, oh woe is me! But I've had my arm twisted to start temping, not sure if this is a good idea but here goes!

Thank you so much for remembering me in your sign offs girls, big hugs for all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Oh jenn ,sorry but I laughed so hard I was almost sick :haha::blush:,poor you :nope:Will u try them again or is that enough for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


I think I will try again, it seems like it will be useful for a morning bd session when you've got to get into work without dripping!:thumbup:

Crystal, I'm excited for you, let's go Tuesday!! I don't know about you, but I'm so impatient that I'll probably start a ticker to count down my doctors appointment:haha: Come on guys just kidding!

Jax!! Hope you are well! Are we still cycle buddies?

Northstar, Alison, hope you are still with us:hugs:

Peacebaby, Suki, keekee, ready, sus, nats, happy, hope everyone is great....happy Super Bowl Sunday!!!

I am currently very annoyed with my super white opk...im doing them twice a day and still nothing! That whole softcups episode was pointless (except for the entertainment purposes, obviously) Grrrr either those things just don't work for me or I'm having a late O this month:growlmad:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Ladies :hi:
> 
> As ready says I'm gonna 'jump in with both feet' I'm sorry I've not posted here for ages, or caught up with the chat but I've been thinking about you :thumbup:
> 
> Nothing much to report on in my TTC world, still no chat with DH (words just get stuck in my throat!), AF still my best friend, oh woe is me! But I've had my arm twisted to start temping, not sure if this is a good idea but here goes!
> 
> Thank you so much for remembering me in your sign offs girls, big hugs for all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Jax charting is not so bad, only a pain if you travel really, I love knowing exactly where I am in my cycle but if you are using fertility friend beware the lure of comparing your charts to others-I've lost full days doing it and it's pointless!!
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jenn ,fixed your opks get a Line soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

Jax- hi and glad you're doing well, hope you soon have that chat with DH and following your temps will give you a great idea where you are in your cycle:thumbup:

Jen- I am excited but nervous:wacko: I'm really nervous my numbers won't be great but with DHEA there should be improvment and he said not to panic with this first scan its only early days so we will see tomorrow:thumbup: my DH is a nervous wreck though..he barely slept last night:haha::haha: I hope you get that line on your OPK soon:thumbup: Go ahead and start your ticker for your doctor appointment you have every right to be excited:thumbup:

Despie- Morning, hope you had a great day and you get some more BDing in before your in your TWW:happydance:

North Star- Morning, hope all is well with you:hugs:

Ready- Good morning, glad your getting everything planned for your upcoming cycle:happydance::happydance: Can't wait this has got to be the one:thumbup::hugs::hugs: 

Peace- Hope all is well with you:hugs::hugs:

Anyone I missed, hello and hope your well:flower::hugs:

My kids go back to school today:happydance::happydance::haha::haha: I love them to death but they're even glad to get back:wacko: Its nice to get back to our normal routine again:thumbup: As I told Jen I'm really nervous about tomorrow as this is where it normally falls apart for us but I'm trying to see the positives and one of those was that I had good results with DHEA and my antra follicles so that has to make a difference:thumbup: and I'm on a new protocol so fingers crossed that helps as well.


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal wishing you all the best for the scan...i'm sure everything will be great and the DHEA will have done its work..praying for you and thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Jax, good luck with the temping, I don't do it but like Jen said you might find that it isn't too bad. 

:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

FX'd for your scan, Crystal! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Happy Auntie and Peace- thanks ladies:hugs: I don't think I will sleep very well tonight:haha:


----------



## sukisam

Crystal- keeping everything crossed for your scan 
FX that the DHEA has carried on the good work :hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Crystal, loads of luck and dust coming your way for today!

:thumbup::dust:

Thanks for the tips on temping, tbh I'm not sure what I'm doing :shrug: relying on you all helping me out here! :haha:

Jen, always cycles buddies with you hun :hugs: but no way am I touching a soft cup!! :haha:

Happy Monday! :flower::flower:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks girls:flower:

Had a great appointment, I had 4-6 for sure follies and he could see some behind:happydance::happydance: He said that was only the starting off scan and upped my dose of Gonal F to 600:wacko:which he said will get us more follies at EC so i go back on Friday to see what else is there:thumbup: he was really pleased so far and said some ladies have nothing that first scan so I am very happy there was something there to see:happydance: Oh and he also said my lining looked like a luxury hotel so that was good as well:thumbup:

I'll read back through now:blush:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Thanks girls:flower:
> 
> Had a great appointment, I had 4-6 for sure follies and he could see some behind:happydance::happydance: He said that was only the starting off scan and upped my dose of Gonal F to 600:wacko:which he said will get us more follies at EC so i go back on Friday to see what else is there:thumbup: he was really pleased so far and said some ladies have nothing that first scan so I am very happy there was something there to see:happydance: Oh and he also said my lining looked like a luxury hotel so that was good as well:thumbup:
> 
> I'll read back through now:blush:

Crystal, that is amazing news!!:happydance: I knew you would hear good stuff!
Now the wait for Friday is on, so happy things are looking up for you:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg crystal ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:That is wonderful news ,I love the luxury hotel ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Crystal
Fab news I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:
And who wouldn't want to live in a luxury hotel?!
Feeling very positive for you hunny
Can't wait to hear your news on Fri
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Great news Crystal, am so thrilled for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:
And a luxury hotel waiting for a lucky bean to check-in - just fabulous!


----------



## readyformore

Crystal that's awesome! :hugs::thumbup:

You must be breating a sigh of relief. I hope there is even better news on Friday.

Love the 'hotel' comment. :haha:


Hi Jax! :flower: Nice to see you pop in.

Hi to everyone else. :flower: Hope everyone is doing well. I've had a busy few days, and there's not much new going on here. 
Have a good day. :kiss:


----------



## alison29

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Oh jenn ,sorry but I laughed so hard I was almost sick :haha::blush:,poor you :nope:Will u try them again or is that enough for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> I think I will try again, it seems like it will be useful for a morning bd session when you've got to get into work without dripping!:thumbup:
> 
> Crystal, I'm excited for you, let's go Tuesday!! I don't know about you, but I'm so impatient that I'll probably start a ticker to count down my doctors appointment:haha: Come on guys just kidding!
> 
> Jax!! Hope you are well! Are we still cycle buddies?
> 
> Northstar, Alison, hope you are still with us:hugs:
> 
> Peacebaby, Suki, keekee, ready, sus, nats, happy, hope everyone is great....happy Super Bowl Sunday!!!
> 
> I am currently very annoyed with my super white opk...im doing them twice a day and still nothing! That whole softcups episode was pointless (except for the entertainment purposes, obviously) Grrrr either those things just don't work for me or I'm having a late O this month:growlmad:Click to expand...

Hi I am here :hi: Just catching up..We are painting our house so not as much free time.


----------



## alison29

Luxury hotel that is a great way of putting. The perfect thing for creative visualization, I 'll use :) keep us posted Crystal.

No news here it's 9 dpo the natural progesterone cream and free and easy wanderer chinese pills are really helping me be less of a homicidal (pms) maniac this month. So even if nothing else results still worth it. Last night dh told me I was doing a crap job with the taping rushing too much and such and didn't even make me defensive. We made a rule to only do projects for an hour after work. I want to spend time with my kids for god sake that deserve some time.

I was reading someone had a cold uterus in cold climate that IS interesting as I have a lot of heat my chinese diagnosis and i am in florida. I know the two don't have a direct relationship BUT it sure can't be helping.


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower:

Alison- I have a "warm" uterus as well and I'm in Melbourne I never really thought about it before until a few of the girls pointed it out that they have a "cold uterus" and they live in colder climate:thumbup: I don't really know if there's a link but it would make sense for sure:hugs: Glad you feel better on the progesterone cream..ahhh to have the hormones leveled out is such a wonderful thing:thumbup:

Jen- Thank you:flower: FS put me on a estrogen patch..its actually for women going through menopause:wacko: my DD has pointed that out to me on numerous occasions now:haha::haha:I've told her 37 isn't freaking ancient but to a 15 year old I guess it does seem pretty old:growlmad: I've never had any problems with my lining so I can only asume that's why its so thick with the patch:thumbup: Can't wait for your appointment so you can find out what's going on and you can start figuring out what to do next:thumbup:

Despie:flower:- Thanks, I love the luxury hotel too:haha: Let's hope if we have something to put back he/she likes luxury:thumbup::haha:

Ready- Can't wait for things to start moving along for you this cycle:happydance::happydance: I know I say this every single cycle but I still have a feeling your going to get knocked up soon. I've got everything crossed Feb is your month:happydance::happydance:

Suki-Thanks, how's Buster (puppy) doing? Your kids must be loving it...we had a gorgeous white symoed sp? come to the door last night..its the neighbours dog and they leave him outside far too much:nope::nope: We let him in and gave him cuddles and let him run through the house..the cat was pissed off but he survived the lickfest:haha::haha: Such a gorgeous dog and not brushed out or taken care of. DH took a photo os him in the chair I'll post later when he gets home from work:thumbup:

Jax- Hope temping helps you figure your cycles out a bit more:thumbup: It really does help see where things are :thumbup:

Hi to anyone I forgot:flower: Hope everyone has a great evening:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

:happydance: I have an ALMOST positive opk:happydance:
Not sure if it's fading in or out (didn't do any yesterday) but its exciting after that stark white nightmare!! I think the softcups trauma made me O late!:haha:


----------



## NAPzWife

Hello Everyone been around the threads and found you awesome idea--2nd not so sticky bean left January 2nd so new approach 100mg clomid forgot to read all the side effects but I survived faint line on OPK today?--suppose to start testing for it on the 9th but I usually O early anyway and cycles are showing LPD and Low Pro explained for last to non-sticky beans--so suppose to make it stronger--lol--had heard about HOT FLASHES but it was crazy hope this gets us a sticky bean don't know how to handle more rounds of this I am 35 and DH 30 he's on fertilaid and we use softcups with preseed during BD--not yet this cycle but almost here FXed for all Nice to be here


----------



## crystal443

Jen-:yipee::yipee::sex::sex::sex: Its baby making time:haha::haha: Def try the soft cups again:thumbup: I really think once you get the hang of them you'll like using them:winkwink:

Napzwife- Hiya, I got pregnant with DD and DS using Clomid:thumbup: so it does work great but the side effects are horrible:nope: I always took them right before bed and I slept through most of the hot flashes and grumpy moods:haha: I also got terrible PMS but it did work twice so totally worth the SE:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen-:yipee::yipee::sex::sex::sex: Its baby making time:haha::haha: Def try the soft cups again:thumbup: I really think once you get the hang of them you'll like using them:winkwink:
> 
> Napzwife- Hiya, I got pregnant with DD and DS using Clomid:thumbup: so it does work great but the side effects are horrible:nope: I always took them right before bed and I slept through most of the hot flashes and grumpy moods:haha: I also got terrible PMS but it did work twice so totally worth the SE:thumbup:

:haha::haha:Thanks Crystal! We dtd tonight and if I can squeeze one in for the morning, I might venture back to softcup town....I will have to discuss with Oh if he is prepared to go fishin' tomorrow though :rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Jen-I'm sure your DH will be up for an adventure!!! What man doesn't like a fishing trip :rofl::rofl: If you do venture down that stream I hope it works out better this time:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Jen-I'm sure your DH will be up for an adventure!!! What man doesn't like a fishing trip :rofl::rofl: If you do venture down that stream I hope it works out better this time:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:too funny ,jenn good luck ,:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

NAPzWife said:


> Hello Everyone been around the threads and found you awesome idea--2nd not so sticky bean left January 2nd so new approach 100mg clomid forgot to read all the side effects but I survived faint line on OPK today?--suppose to start testing for it on the 9th but I usually O early anyway and cycles are showing LPD and Low Pro explained for last to non-sticky beans--so suppose to make it stronger--lol--had heard about HOT FLASHES but it was crazy hope this gets us a sticky bean don't know how to handle more rounds of this I am 35 and DH 30 he's on fertilaid and we use softcups with preseed during BD--not yet this cycle but almost here FXed for all Nice to be here

So sorry for your loss fixed the clomid works for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- You gotta try the softcups at least once more, (and I have no idea why I feel this way. It's like you're the thread guinea pig :haha:). I hope it goes better.

Crystal- Grow those eggies! :thumbup: Looking forward to Friday's report. 

Happy- Thinking of you today! :flower::hugs:

Alison- Not sure who was upset, but it wasn't anyone that posts on the thread, (and I'm not sure why someone would even read this if they aren't ltttc. We are pretty boring over here. :haha:). :hugs: Hope you got that room painted. :thumbup:

Sus- Any news with the cysts?

Jax- How's the temping going? I have a love/hate relationship with my thermometer and temping. :wacko: It becomes addictive, but I have no idea why because I hate it.

Despie- O is over, right? Now time to relax. :hugs:

Suki- I'm dying for a puppy update, (and currently thinking of puppy breath. :cloud9:).

Hi to Peacebaby, Keeks and others! :flower:

NS- I hope you're ok. :hugs:

Welcome Napzwife. So sorry to hear about the loss. :hugs: Hopefully clomid will work for you. 

AFM- nothing happening. Scan and trigger should be on the 14th, and IUI should be on the 17th, (cd15). When I used femara for the past 2 cycles, I ovulated on cd15 and I am soooooo praying that my body will be consistent[-o&lt;. To use NS words, I am on a jizz conservation plan this time. Since DH's numbers were so crappy last month, I am cutting him off on Saturday, (he doesn't know yet. He's not going to be too happy. :haha:). 

Really, my biggest concern is if this month fails. I have 3 children. All were conceived in February, and all were delivered in November. :blush: I know that my chances in February are no greater than they are in July, but I feel like a lot is riding on this month. Last February, I cried on the couch for 2 hours when my cycle failed. This February, I may need to be institutionalized.:wacko:
I think that I did really well last cycle, because I knew that my chances were so low. I only had about 8-10% with DH's numbers. Even if I don't have better numbers this month, I will be more hopeful than usual simply because it's February. The crash will be hard, so I'm more than a little nervous.

Anyway, have a great day ladies! :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - just wanted to pop in and say retrieval went really well this morning. The full story is in my journal, but we got 8 eggs!! EIGHT!! I'm thrilled!! We'll find out in the morning how many of those eggs were mature and how many fertilized, but for now I'm just plain happy about it! :happydance: 

I'm off to bed now to sleep off some of this post-anesthesia dizziness.... :sleep: Back to chat later. :wave:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Girls!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I have been without internet for few days. I a rant with my internet provider who wanted to charge me double for my connection, I cancelled my contract. So we have been 3 days waiting for the new provider to give us connection.

What have I missed? I need to read the thread to catch up. 

Ready, sorry that AF got you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: but yay for Feb conception! that would be amazing all your babies conceived in Feb! 

Crystal :dust::dust::dust::dust:

My FS seems to think that the cysts have probably dissolved, when she read my notes she was not too worried about them. I have a scan next week to confirm it though, on the 15th, so I hope she is right. 

I also have my progesterone pessaries ready for when i ov this cycle. FS wants us to TTC this cycle as next one will be a no goer due to the tests she wants to do (HSG, laparoscopy, etc)


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello Girls!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been without internet for few days. I a rant with my internet provider who wanted to charge me double for my connection, I cancelled my contract. So we have been 3 days waiting for the new provider to give us connection.
> 
> What have I missed? I need to read the thread to catch up.
> 
> Ready, sorry that AF got you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: but yay for Feb conception! that would be amazing all your babies conceived in Feb!
> 
> Crystal :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> My FS seems to think that the cysts have probably dissolved, when she read my notes she was not too worried about them. I have a scan next week to confirm it though, on the 15th, so I hope she is right.
> 
> I also have my progesterone pessaries ready for when i ov this cycle. FS wants us to TTC this cycle as next one will be a no goer due to the tests she wants to do (HSG, laparoscopy, etc)

Sus I am testing on the 15 th lets hope we both get good news ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi ladies - just wanted to pop in and say retrieval went really well this morning. The full story is in my journal, but we got 8 eggs!! EIGHT!! I'm thrilled!! We'll find out in the morning how many of those eggs were mature and how many fertilized, but for now I'm just plain happy about it! :happydance:
> 
> I'm off to bed now to sleep off some of this post-anesthesia dizziness.... :sleep: Back to chat later. :wave:

Omg that's fantastic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Girls!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been without internet for few days. I a rant with my internet provider who wanted to charge me double for my connection, I cancelled my contract. So we have been 3 days waiting for the new provider to give us connection.
> 
> What have I missed? I need to read the thread to catch up.
> 
> Ready, sorry that AF got you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: but yay for Feb conception! that would be amazing all your babies conceived in Feb!
> 
> Crystal :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> My FS seems to think that the cysts have probably dissolved, when she read my notes she was not too worried about them. I have a scan next week to confirm it though, on the 15th, so I hope she is right.
> 
> I also have my progesterone pessaries ready for when i ov this cycle. FS wants us to TTC this cycle as next one will be a no goer due to the tests she wants to do (HSG, laparoscopy, etc)
> 
> Sus I am testing on the 15 th lets hope we both get good news ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Both having some sort of test on the 15th! :happydance::happydance: that has to be a good sign, your BFP and my Cysts gone! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls

Ready- That is amazing that all your babies were conceived in Feb, I have to say I'd probably be having my hopes pinned on this month too..you just never know and maybe it is your fertile month. Your DH sounds alot like mine, and mine too wouldn't be happy to find out sexy time would be cut back:haha::haha: You do what you need to do to get all the swimmers you need:thumbup:

Happy Auntie- Wow 8 eggs, I would love to be able to get 8 eggs:hugs: I'm sure you'll have no fertilzation problems, 8 is a good number to work with:hugs:

Despie- I have everything crossed this is your month, it would be so nice if all of us got our BFP this month so we can leave this thread and none of us have to stay behind:thumbup:

Sus- Glad everything is looking up for you:thumbup: hopefully this month does the trick and you won't need to worry about your tests next month:hugs:

Jen- Hope you jumped your DH and caught the eggie:thumbup:If he had to go fishing hope it wasn't as traumatic:haha::haha:

Hi everyone else..in bit of a hurry this morning but will pop back later:flower:


----------



## readyformore

Awesome Happy! 

Sus, that sounds good that the doc is encouraged. I hope that they are gone at the next check. I'm on the cooter tabs too, and I think Despie is using them, or was using them. My biggest complaint, is that I get really tired of putting things in my vagina. :blush: There is just WAY too much attention down there when ttc is happening. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Awesome Happy!
> 
> Sus, that sounds good that the doc is encouraged. I hope that they are gone at the next check. I'm on the cooter tabs too, and I think Despie is using them, or was using them. My biggest complaint, is that I get really tired of putting things in my vagina. :blush: There is just WAY too much attention down there when ttc is happening. :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks Crystal - I'm holding my breath for your scan!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone!

HappyAuntie that's great news! Hope it all goes smoothly and you have a successful cycle :happydance:

Despie, hope you're taking it easy now after all that hard work ,lol! Fx'd for the 15th :hugs::hugs:

Sus, glad to hear things are moving forward with the FS. I was interested by the news about the progesterone level not being high enough for a pregnancy despite being in the normal range. Welcome to the world of cooter tabs! I thought I was always in happy moods on those tabs, wonder if it has the same effect on others?

Jen hope Soft-cup II has a happy and less dramatic ending :haha:

Ready, Feb certainly is a special month for you. I think with the knowledge gained from last month's cycle you're right to conserve the jizz. All things crossed that together with perfect timing it does the trick :hugs::hugs:

Crystal, looking forward to your update :thumbup:

Suki, hope your new furbaby is settling in well.

Everyone else :flower::flower:

afm, results appointment is next Thurs 16th. Last night I briefed DH on the possibilities and hopefully we'll have a plan after seeing the consultant.


----------



## HappyAuntie

peacebaby said:


> I thought I was always in happy moods on those tabs, wonder if it has the same effect on others?

happy moods on the cooter tabs?? DEFINITELY not for me. I hate them. Not having to use them is always my favorite part of our ttc breaks!! I hate how messy and goopy they are, and I hate how they give me every damn pregnancy symptom in the book - the sore boobs are the worst. :growlmad: Really not looking forward to starting them again on Friday... but then I guess it could be worse - I could be on PIO... I'd rather have a goopy cooter than more daily shots!!


----------



## crystal443

Happy- Do you know if your embies will go to Day 3 or Day 5?


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello all, just a quick check in :flower:

Looks like so much awesome news/great things happening for the ltttc girls-it's about time!! Forward momentum!! Ha check me out all PMA today :haha:

No softcups for me yet, but still haven't had a temp shift so we will keep going-when you are ltttc you might be more prepared for the exhaustion of parenthood, given the amount of energy spent on dtd just to get the kid :rofl:
Must run but be back later to read more, :hugs: to everyone


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> I thought I was always in happy moods on those tabs, wonder if it has the same effect on others?

I was also wondering how it affects mood. Like Happy, I hate having a goopy cooter, :haha: but I felt just fine last month and I wondered if it was from the progesterone.

I was talking to an ob/gyn once about placenta encapsulation, (this is where people take the placenta and process it into pills to take orally, postpartum. I had never heard of it before, and neither had any of the docs. It's just not done in our area. He said it must be a thing that people do in California. :haha:). Apparently, women do this to help curb postpartum depression. The doc was really surprised by this because progesterone is supposed to contribute to depression, not alleviate it. :shrug:
It's interesting to think about anyway. 

Progesterone did give me really crazy boob 'tinglings'. It was similar to the feeling of let-down when nursing a baby, but less intense. It was super intense starting at about 7 dpo and I have to admit that it did get me hopeful. Stupid cooter tabs messing with my NMA! :growlmad::dohh::haha:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Happy- Do you know if your embies will go to Day 3 or Day 5?

I'm not currently doing IVF, but I still find this topic fascinating............:coffee:

Also, the topic of how many to transfer. I think that must be such a difficult decision to make.


----------



## HappyAuntie

crystal443 said:


> Happy- Do you know if your embies will go to Day 3 or Day 5?

My dr's philosophy is "push to blast", so they'll only do a Day 3 transfer if fewer than 3 eggs fertilize or if I don't have any good quality embies on Day 3. I'm ok with that because deciding how many Day 5s to transfer is somehow less intimidating to me than deciding how many Day 3s to transfer.

What about you?


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I read in my leaflet that came with my progesterone pesseries that it can cause depression:wacko: Really glad to read it hasn't affected you guys in that way:flower: I'm always fascinated with how many embies people put back..lol I have no idea why but I always like reading their reasoning for their desicion:wacko:

Happy Auntie- I'm really not sure:shrug: my last FS at the same clinic I'm at now said they only do 3 day transfers she also told me it was clinic policy to put 1 Embryo back. When I started seeing this new FS and we started our cycle he told me he wrote in my chart that 2 embies are to go back unless I request otherwise. We will def have 2 put back if we're lucky enough to get that far this time but I still don't know if he'll go to Day 5 I've been waiting to get abetter idea on egg numbers before I ask:blush:

Jen- keep at it..and yes all kinds of PMA coming from you:haha::haha: I totally agrre by the time a baby finally gets to us long termers we've learned so much patience:coffee: :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

That said, though, my clinic is really good about going along with the patient's wishes - if someone really strongly wanted to do a Day 3, I'm sure they'd do it....


----------



## HappyAuntie

crystal443 said:


> Happy Auntie- I'm really not sure:shrug: my last FS at the same clinic I'm at now said they only do 3 day transfers she also told me it was clinic policy to put 1 Embryo back. When I started seeing this new FS and we started our cycle he told me he wrote in my chart that 2 embies are to go back unless I request otherwise. We will def have 2 put back if we're lucky enough to get that far this time but I still don't know if he'll go to Day 5 I've been waiting to get abetter idea on egg numbers before I ask:blush:

On the topic of how many to transfer, my clinic sticks to the ASRM (American Society for Reproductive Medicine) guidelines. They have a good explanation of how many and why here: https://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/...ndards/Guidelines_on_number_of_embryos(1).pdf

I think my clinic prefers Day 5 because it offers a higher pregnancy rate and lower risk of multiples (because at Day 5 they have a better indication of which embies will make it, so they can transfer fewer of them).


----------



## crystal443

Happy- thanks for that it helps the numbers make a bit more sense:thumbup:, I might ask tomorrow at my scan..this sounds totally ridiculous but I feel like I'm jinxing it if I ask about the 5day. Which is totally ridiculous:wacko: I'm 37 and we have no idea what type of quality eggs we have, first cycle got cancelled and second cycle didn't result in enough eggs to determine quality. My current FS said he thinks its just a low reserve number and quality is fine but I'm not sure:shrug:

I do think that when an FS suggests a 2 embie transfer its with the hope of getting a singleton pregnancy. They used to put 6+ back can you bloody imagine??:haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> They used to put 6+ back can you bloody imagine??:haha::haha:

No I can't imagine. I would crap my pants!!!

In all seriousness, it would be very unlikely that all 6 would stick, but what if 4 did? You might get none, or even one. But, if you get 4 or more, that would be really, really, bad. Then what would you do? They talk about selective reduction, but I never wanted to put myself in a position where I would have to process that thought. This is why I avoided injectable IUI. My RE scared me off with the thought of sextuplets! :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Did you know that Kate from Kate plus 8 got her sextuplets from IUI? I always thought she got them with IVF but I was watching the show where she got her tummy tuck (ok I was really bored) and she said she had IUI:shrug:

I would never want to be in the position of having to decide on reduction...how heartbreaking:cry: I think everyone assumes alot of babies come with IVF but its pretty safe now as they only normally put 1-2 back its IUI that's producing entire large families in one fell swoop:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Yeah, that's where most high order multiples come from is injectable IUI, not oral IUI, and not IVF. 

My doctor offered it to me, but I never had a problem ovulating, so it wasn't really something I needed to consider. It was either oral meds and IUI, or IVF for me. But, she specifically told me that injectable IUI is how people get high order multiples. She even wrote in the insurance bill that we were going to skip injectables because we wanted to avoid high order multiples. She made a big deal of it. 
Femara and clomid, don't really increase your risk of triplets or greater, only twins, (10% with clomid and 7% with femara. Unassisted is 3%) so I never felt really uncomfortable taking oral pills. 

I have a friend that has a friend, (yes, on of those stories, lol. I do believe the info b/c they are both nurses). She was doing fertility treatments. Her third IVF got cancelled, and they did IUI. She got pregnant with quints. One implanted directly over the cervix. She choose to reduce to twins and carried the babies full term, (then she had 2 other singleton pregnancies after that). I can not imagine the horrible place she was in. It must be such a difficult decision. I would never judge anyone for their choice because they both make sense to me. How heartbreaking.

I have watched Jon and Kate +8 too. It was like a train wreck.


----------



## crystal443

I had no idea injectable IUI cycles produced the multiples, but it makes sense:thumbup: I'd rather have anything but Clomid, nasty SE that stuff has..I feel great on the stims though..like a million bucks:haha::haha:

I cannot imagine being in your friend of friend's position..I can see both sides of the equation but I wouldn't want to be the one having to make the decision. She made the right one for her though and I guess that's what's important:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Clomid wasn't nice and my first cycle of femara was nasty.

I did ok last month, and I seem to be doing fine this month so far. It almost makes me wonder if it's working......

No nastiness form the stims? Awesome.

On a completely unrelated note: Does anyone play words with friends? I love that game. Yesterday, I used the word semen and I am still waiting for a blank tile and a z to see if it will take the word jizz! :haha:
Too much ttc on the brain. :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Never played it:shrug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I ovulate on my own as well, and our RE recommended injectables for our IUIs because of the ability to fine-tune and adjust the dosage during a cycle (in order to have better control over the ovarian response), and because they have no side effects at all. I suspect the problem of super-multiples has more to do with poorly monitored medicated cycles than from injectables vs clomid/femara - I mean, clomid/femara and injectables both have the exact same effect on the ovaries, it's just that the injectables act directly on the ovaries themselves and bypass the pituitary while the orals act on the pituitary and get it to produce more FSH. Our dr was always very strict about the fact that he'd cancel the IUI if I had too many follies (though we never had to). Granted, that won't stop dumb people from just going home and having sex, but that's not the fault of the drugs! :haha: 

I agree on the matter of selective reduction - it must be an absolutely awful decision to have to make and I hope to God I never have to. But even after three miscarriages, I'd absolutely do it if I had 6 in there. The families that carry all 6 to term are all over tv, but no one talks about the families that lost all 6 because they thought they'd be fine. :nope:

I don't play WWF either - that's one I avoid on purpose because I don't want to get sucked into it! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

I wonder if my doc was not at all interested in injectables due to my age? :shrug: I was only 24 at the time, so I'm sure that must have played a factor. Younger healthier eggs, etc.

I think that Kate had PCOS, if I remember correctly. And I think she was pretty young too, mid twenties or so. Now, if you don't ovulate on your own, and you don't respond to oral meds, then what other choice do you have? :shrug: I'm sure injectables are a good answer for some women. They aren't nearly as expensive as a round of IVF.
But, again, she was young, and obviously had healthy eggs, she just couldn't release them. Maybe the younger and healthier the eggs, the more likely the chance of high order multiples with injectables? Just speculation on my part. 
And I think I remember her mentioning that reduction wasn't an option for them due to religious reasons. 

I'm not really a Jon & Kate buff, but anything infertility related does seem to get my attention easily. :blush:

About WWF- it will totally suck you in! Even my son will play. Last week, he scored 70 points for placing a z in the right spot! :happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> I wonder if my doc was not at all interested in injectables due to my age? :shrug: I was only 24 at the time, so I'm sure that must have played a factor. Younger healthier eggs, etc.
> 
> I think that Kate had PCOS, if I remember correctly. And I think she was pretty young too, mid twenties or so. Now, if you don't ovulate on your own, and you don't respond to oral meds, then what other choice do you have? :shrug: I'm sure injectables are a good answer for some women. They aren't nearly as expensive as a round of IVF.
> But, again, she was young, and obviously had healthy eggs, she just couldn't release them. Maybe the younger and healthier the eggs, the more likely the chance of high order multiples with injectables? Just speculation on my part.
> And I think I remember her mentioning that reduction wasn't an option for them due to religious reasons.

True - we all know those young eggs are more prone to sticking around! :growlmad: I do know that women with PCOS are more susceptible to an over-active response to stims, so I guess that means they're probably more prone to higher-order multiples, too. I'm sure my dr was willing to move to more aggressive treatments sooner rather than later because of my age - I was 37 when we started treatments, so not a lot of time to waste....

And while the injectables are lot cheaper than IVF, the orals are a lot cheaper than injectables... if we didn't have insurance coverage for our treatments, we would have made a couple of decisions differently... I don't know that we'd try IVF at all if we were paying out of pocket. :shrug:

Sooo, speaking of IVF, the lab just called me: Of my 8 eggs, they performed ICSI on 6 (the other two weren't mature), and 4 fertilized! So we're on for a Day 5 transfer on Monday!! Now I just need those puppies to hang on and keep growing......


----------



## readyformore

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Come on 4, come on 4!


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies,

Had my scan and he said there looks to be 4-5 good size follies on my left side and my right side has fizzled again:growlmad: He thinks the stim drugs are making them work too hard so they overwork themselves and just fizzle. That being said as he said it only takes 1 or 2 good ones to fertilize and put back so we just have to keep our fingers crossed.

I do think this will be it for stimulated cycles for us, we can choose to do natural IVF with ICSI which will yeild lower egg numbers but the stims overwork everything and we can't get the numbers anyway so natural IVF is far cheaper and much kinder to my body:thumbup:

DH was a bit upset but I do have low reserves and we knew this wasn't going to be a one hit wonder so we can only try with what we get and stay positive. He also said there's a dominant follicle on my left side which has taken over so fingers crossed its a good dominant one:thumbup: but they are good sizes so we'll see what happens. I trigger Sat or Sun and EC will be Mon or Tues..not sure which yet we'll get a call tomorrow:hugs:

Happy Auntie- 4 is fantastic:happydance::happydance: So when will trasnfer day be?


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Had my scan and he said there looks to be 4-5 good size follies on my left side and my right side has fizzled again:growlmad: He thinks the stim drugs are making them work too hard so they overwork themselves and just fizzle. That being said as he said it only takes 1 or 2 good ones to fertilize and put back so we just have to keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> I do think this will be it for stimulated cycles for us, we can choose to do natural IVF with ICSI which will yeild lower egg numbers but the stims overwork everything and we can't get the numbers anyway so natural IVF is far cheaper and much kinder to my body:thumbup:
> 
> DH was a bit upset but I do have low reserves and we knew this wasn't going to be a one hit wonder so we can only try with what we get and stay positive. He also said there's a dominant follicle on my left side which has taken over so fingers crossed its a good dominant one:thumbup: but they are good sizes so we'll see what happens. I trigger Sat or Sun and EC will be Mon or Tues..not sure which yet we'll get a call tomorrow:hugs:
> 
> Happy Auntie- 4 is fantastic:happydance::happydance: So when will trasnfer day be?

Good grief Crystal! I'm sorry this isn't the news that you or DH were looking for, but I think 4-5 is still good! :thumbup: If he was only going to put one back, then you already have excess! :thumbup:

I agree with the idea to just continue and finish out this cycle. No reason to convert to IUI, just finish it out and see where it goes. 
If the doc is hopeful, I would just follow his lead. He knows what he is doing and has encountered this scenario before, I am sure. He must have a reason to want to continue with the cycle.
Monday or Tuesday is right around the corner. :happydance:

I will work faster on that pill to start growing another ovary for the both of us. :hugs:

Also, I have no idea what natural IVF is. :blush:


----------



## crystal443

He works with difficult IVF, low AMH etc so as he said he's had ladies with 1 egg and they get pregnant. Natural IVF just means I wouldn't have to take the stims and could just take Clomid or nothing and they would still retrieve the egg and put back an embie. Much gentler on the body and ovaries :)

The 4-5 sounds great in theory but there's a dominant follie so he doesn't know if the others will continue growing:shrug: He sounded calm about it all though so we'll see and yep its just around the corner so not long to wait:happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Oh, I see. The natural way sounds like it could be a good option too. Although I know that you hate clomid.

How's your husband doing?


----------



## crystal443

He's fine, he was a bit upset...its hard for him too he loves babies and we never thought we would get to 2 and then nothing:shrug: but it is what it is and there's really no answer until FS goes in and retrieves whats there as far as numbers go. If anything I think this is the cycle that has given us the answers we need for what will work for us.

There's three follies around the same size and then one that is a bit bigger on the left. The right side fizzled but there is a 9-10 mm but he said he didn't know if that would catch up so he didn't really include that one and then he said there could be more there that he's not seeing:shrug: I don't think there is:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

It's been such a struggle for you Crystal. I'm sorry that it's not better news. :hugs: I know that you were looking for much more but, I still think that 4-5 is looking really good. :thumbup: If he said that you shouldn't be surprised if there were no follies on your first scan, he must see some really bad stuff, and he is still encouraged by you, so that is AWESOME news. :flower:

I hope that made sense. I think I might have rambled. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

No you didn't ramble:haha::haha: I don't know why this is such a struggle for me:shrug: why is it a struggle for you ? We'll probably never know but we don't give up do we:haha::haha: I've learned patience over the years that's for sure...you just never know what's around the corner:thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies :wave:

it's been a while! I tried to get on B+B at work a few times yersterday but it wouldn't let me on :growlmad:

Nothing exciting to report for me from a ttc point of view I'm 8dpo today I''m not holding out too much hope this month as we only dtd once in my fertile period. My DD was 12 yesterday- can't belive it, seems like yesterday they wheeled me on the bed (8 hours after having her with a GA C-section) into SCBU and I saw this fat, bright pink gorgeous girl! She was 7 pound 5 born at 35 weeks so she was like a giant compared to the rest of the babies! now she is a stroppy, occasionally loving 12 year old!

It seems a lot has been happening in all your worlds!

Crystal- sorry you didn't get the number you wished for but like Ready said 4-5 isn't bad so we're all praying they all continue to grow and you get better news when you go back :hugs:

Happy- yah for 4 fertilised eggs, keeping everything crossed they all hang in there till monday :hugs:

Ready- how are you? no puupy news yet we're picking up Baxter tommorrow and then I shall bore you all stupid with pupy tales (it is a great distraction from ttc). I'm normally a bit craaaazy at this point in my cycle but so far so good! When is your next appt?

Despie-hi love hope you are okay, we're cycle buddies so hope you're hanging in there in the 2ww madness :hugs:

Peace- hope you're doing okay :hugs:

Jen-I think you've probably ovulated by now so will be in the bonkers part of the 2ww soon!

NS, Dmon, Jax, and anyone else I've forgotten :wave:

Almost forgot to say, been taking COCK and DHEA since last Sunday (no craptastic yet!), I phoned hubby at work and was telling me how much stuff I had managed to get done that day and he said " bloody hell babe if this is what it does to you I'm going to get myself some COCK!!!" As you can imagine he got some very strange looks from the other people in his office :haha::haha:

Sending you all lots of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:o suki your oh is so funny I can just imagine his workmates faces :haha:Brilliant ,yep :happydance::happydance:We are cycle buddies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And yes please bore us with puppy tales ,crystal praying for a great outcome for you ,love always ladies ,xxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

sukisam said:


> Almost forgot to say, been taking COCK and DHEA since last Sunday (no craptastic yet!), I phoned hubby at work and was telling me how much stuff I had managed to get done that day and he said " bloody hell babe if this is what it does to you I'm going to get myself some COCK!!!" As you can imagine he got some very strange looks from the other people in his office :haha::haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
And congratulations on DD's birthday. :cake:

Crystal, I'm with Ready on this one - I know it's impossible to not be disappointed so I won't try to cheer you up, but I will be hopeful for you - you have at least 4-5 good follies, and having a lead isn't the end of it all - I had one that was 5mm bigger than any of the others and still had a good retrieval. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning lovely ladies!:flower:

Crystal: I am here cheering on your follicles, hoping that it will work out for you. Scratch that, KNOWING its going to work out for you. I always have a positive feeling for you, and i hope you and OH are doing well :hugs:

Happy: Let's go Monday!!! It must feel like the slowest week ever, when you have such exciting things on the horizon!! FX'd for you!

Sus: I am hoping that my appointment next month will mean the start of my testing-maybe we can be hsg buddies :haha: I don't know about you, but I feel a bit like if this cycles a bust (as usual) its not such a big deal bc maybe I'll have answers by the end of march. I hope we both get to cancel our appointments though!

Suki: I had a GA csection too! Sometimes I wonder if my body is rejecting pregnancy bc I was traumatized! I also recently started the COCK-it gives me insomnia:dohh:Your hubby on the phone was priceless!!:haha:

Despie: Fx'd for you-will you be testing soon? I don't usually test but I like to bully other people to! :haha:

Ready: This is an exciting month for you!! Let's hope history repeats itself and you get another February love baby! :hugs:

Peacebaby: 1 more week till results right?! Hope everything comes back with the best case scenario for you:thumbup:

Alison, Jax, Natsby, Northstar, NAPz, everyone, have a wonderful Friday!!


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies:flower:

Crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 4-5! that is good sending you :dust:

Jen, I do hope you get all the tests on your next appt as well :thumbup: we will probbly be HSG Budies :haha: I had my date for that as well, as soon as AF arrives this cycle I will phone and they schedule me in to test! I feel like you about this cycle, I know we are TTC but for some reason I am not excited, just want my tests to be done! and it seems March is going to be fertility tests for both of us, we can compare how we both get on :happydance::hugs:

Ready, sending you :hugs: How is this cycle going lovely?

Peacebaby, yes, it was interesting when my FS said I was within normal range of Progesterone but not enough to sustain a pregnancy... there you go, for those doctors who don´t believe us when we say we have low progesterone! 

So, ladies... di you get "good spirits" while on Cooter Tabs? Oh I do hope it has that effect on me! I bet I will be an emotional wreck! :wacko:

AFM... from next week is GUINEA PIG time :haha::wacko: I have my scan on wednesday to check the cysts, HSG as soon as AF arrives, Cooter tabs, and I think I might have a laparoscopy as well.... sigh....:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :)

Despie- Thanks, it just takes one good one...surely I've got a decent one in there somewhere:hugs::haha:

Jen- Thanks for the PMA:thumbup: Hope you caught the eggie this time:hugs:

Sus- Thanks and hopefully you get prenant this time so you don't have to worry about tests next time:thumbup:

Suki- :haha::haha: Your DH must have been a bit embarrassed:blush::haha:

Happy Auntie- Hope your little embies are growing well:hugs::hugs: I'm dissapointed to a point but then I'm kinda not because at the end of the day if I only ended up with one golden egg and I got a baby really there's no dissappointment in that.:thumbup: So as DH said last night he's only hoping for one golden egg:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Sus, you should find out first if you are having a lap because I've heard they can do the hsg during the lap, that way you are only doing one procedure instead of two seperate.


----------



## Milty

Hi everyone. Yes I'm actually back now. It's been a bit crazy and I'm way behind on everything. So please forgive me as I try to catch up on everything.


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Milty nice to have you back hope you're well :hi:

Crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs:, lots of hope and good thoughts for your next scan.

Happy,:dust:for healthy & strong embies

Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs: and loads of :dust: 

Sus, you are so right about the progesterone. Let us know how it goes.

Suki, LOL at your DH, can only imagine his colleagues faces :haha:


:hugs: everyone


----------



## readyformore

:rofl: Suki. I'd love to hear how your husband explained that one!

Sus- Happy guinea pig month. :flower:

MILTY!! Hello. :hugs: I've been thinking of you. Last I heard, you were going to consider adoption, then you dropped off the map. I hope all is well. :hugs:

Alison- Shall we just embrasse the nickname and retitle the thread, "The LTTTC Wankers Thread?" :haha: I still have trouble figuring out why people dislike what we say, but still read the posts. :shrug: Makes no sense to me. I think that just about anyone that has been ltttc can relate to what we are saying, even if they don't feel it everyday. The truth is that ltttc sucks ass. It's not all sunshine and roses and doesn't always end with a baby. That's the truth, and it bites. I prefer to chat with you ladies that understand how hard it is, but that it's worth it to keep going. I don't like hope from other's, but hope from you guys seems to be well placed and appropriate. You don't need to hide from us :hugs: 

Hi to Jen, Crystal, Happy, Despie, Keeks, Jax, Peacebaby, Northstar and everyone else. :kiss:

I had a long day at work today dealing with the super fertile. I've decided that I need to start making some type of witch craft potion from all of my patients and turn it into a fertility brew! Maybe I will take a small clipping of hair from each recently delivered mom and stir in up in a great big cauldron to enhance my fertility potential. :thumbup:

Ok..............I'm loosing it aren't I? :wacko::dohh::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> :rofl: Suki. I'd love to hear how your husband explained that one!
> 
> Sus- Happy guinea pig month. :flower:
> 
> MILTY!! Hello. :hugs: I've been thinking of you. Last I heard, you were going to consider adoption, then you dropped off the map. I hope all is well. :hugs:
> 
> Alison- Shall we just embrasse the nickname and retitle the thread, "The LTTTC Wankers Thread?" :haha: I still have trouble figuring out why people dislike what we say, but still read the posts. :shrug: Makes no sense to me. I think that just about anyone that has been ltttc can relate to what we are saying, even if they don't feel it everyday. The truth is that ltttc sucks ass. It's not all sunshine and roses and doesn't always end with a baby. That's the truth, and it bites. I prefer to chat with you ladies that understand how hard it is, but that it's worth it to keep going. I don't like hope from other's, but hope from you guys seems to be well placed and appropriate. You don't need to hide from us :hugs:
> 
> Hi to Jen, Crystal, Happy, Despie, Keeks, Jax, Peacebaby, Northstar and everyone else. :kiss:
> 
> I had a long day at work today dealing with the super fertile. I've decided that I need to start making some type of witch craft potion from all of my patients and turn it into a fertility brew! Maybe I will take a small clipping of hair from each recently delivered mom and stir in up in a great big cauldron to enhance my fertility potential. :thumbup:
> 
> Ok..............I'm loosing it aren't I? :wacko::dohh::haha:


Capsules or liquid? Does it counteract vitex? Where can I buy it? :haha: :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies:hugs::hugs:

Jen, thanks for the advice! I will phone on Monday to see if they are doing both at the same time! 

MILTY!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:welcome back lovely! I was thinking where you went and how you were doing!

Ready, Peacebaby, Suki, Crystal, Despie, and the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you are all having a great Saturday 

It is really cold here, but sunny:cold:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,hope all is well ,have a lovely weekend:flower: ,not much from me except my :baby:Was due a few days ago and I have felt a bit sad but today's a better day ,I guess I am blessed to have my beautiful kids ,I love them dearly ,thanks for always being here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready I want a bucket full of that potion :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Milty

Despi :hugs:

I'm doing pretty good now. We are actually working on adopting but I'm of course always still trying. I have always wanted at least 8 kiddos. Oh well :shrug:

I dissappeared in Dec. because my baby sister (she is over 30) had some trauma and I had to take care of her and her kids for a bit. It was the most stressful time I've ever had in my life. It caused my very consistant cycle to go crazy but I've think it's recovered now. 


I feel completely behind on everyone and somewhat sad because I've noticed a lot have moved to other areas since they are preggos.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing pretty good now. We are actually working on adopting but I'm of course always still trying. I have always wanted at least 8 kiddos. Oh well :shrug:
> 
> I dissappeared in Dec. because my baby sister (she is over 30) had some trauma and I had to take care of her and her kids for a bit. It was the most stressful time I've ever had in my life. It caused my very consistant cycle to go crazy but I've think it's recovered now.
> 
> 
> I feel completely behind on everyone and somewhat sad because I've noticed a lot have moved to other areas since they are preggos.

Am so sorry u had to deal with that but am glad u were there for your babysitter ,it's great to see u back :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

now I just need to update my pic ...hehe


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,hope all is well ,have a lovely weekend:flower: ,not much from me except my :baby:Was due a few days ago and I have felt a bit sad but today's a better day ,I guess I am blessed to have my beautiful kids ,I love them dearly ,thanks for always being here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh Despie.:cry: :hugs: Lots of love to you hun.

Of course you are blessed and love your children, but it doesn't mean you can't miss your baby that you lost. You are a good mom, your kids are very lucky to have you.

I'm glad you are feeling better today. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Despi :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing pretty good now. We are actually working on adopting but I'm of course always still trying. I have always wanted at least 8 kiddos. Oh well :shrug:
> 
> I dissappeared in Dec. because my baby sister (she is over 30) had some trauma and I had to take care of her and her kids for a bit. It was the most stressful time I've ever had in my life. It caused my very consistant cycle to go crazy but I've think it's recovered now.
> 
> 
> I feel completely behind on everyone and somewhat sad because I've noticed a lot have moved to other areas since they are preggos.

:hugs: I second what Despie said, how wonderful you were able to step up and care for your sis and her kids. 

Nice to see you're back. :flower:

We could do a one page wonder to get you up to speed:

Let's see: 
Crystal and Happy are currently going through IVF cycles. Crystal is waiting for EC of IVF #3, and Happy is waiting for transfer of IVF #1. :flower: 
I'm waiting for IUI#3 this month. :shrug:
Jen, Sus, Keeks, and Peacebaby are waiting for either appointments, testing or results. :thumbup:
Northstar is super frustrated and I believe she is contemplating IVF. :hugs:
Natsby is waiting for IUI to start shortly. :hugs:
Jax and Despie are still around and as lovely as ever. :kiss:
Dmom has graduated and is preggo. :happydance:
Suki got a new puppy! :cloud9: And he's stinking adorable. 

I am so sorry if I forgot someone or if the info isn't perfectly accurate, but it's completely unintentional. :flower:

Off to work on my fertility brew!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome back, Milty - good to see you again! :flower:

And big hugs to you, Despie - we'll always love and miss the babies we didn't get to meet. :hugs: I hope each day gets a little easier for you.


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> Welcome back, Milty - good to see you again! :flower:
> 
> And big hugs to you, Despie - we'll always love and miss the babies we didn't get to meet. :hugs: I hope each day gets a little easier for you.

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ready ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie
Sorry you've had some tough days hunny we're always here for you :hugs::hugs:

This is a quick drive by post, DD friends have just arrived for her party just had to quickly say hi to you lovely ladies and post a pic of Baxter sleeping in his new bed! He's so cute we are all totally in love with him already :cloud9:

Will post properly tommorrow

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Baxter sleeping.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Milty

Thanks Ready that was awesome!!! I have missed you guys much ...you keep me sane


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just got a call from the clinic - we're still on for a Monday morning transfer! :thumbup: Unless they call me between now and then, that means only good news, that there are still embies growing and dividing and worth transfering! :happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Excellent news Happy!! The plan is to transfer 1, 5 day embryo, right?

Suki, both my husband and myself are in love with your puppy. He's soooo cute. Thinking of those puppy soft ears and warm little snuggly body. :cloud9:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Excellent news Happy!! The plan is to transfer 1, 5 day embryo, right?

The guidelines for my age are 2 if they're good quality, 3 if they're not... but we aren't comfortable transferring 3, so we'll only do 2 even if they're bad quality. In the end we'll probably do whatever our dr recommends, and because of our history of losses it's highly unlikely he'd recommend just 1.


----------



## readyformore

Oh, that makes a lot of sense. 

FX for you for a good uneventful transfer on Monday!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

Despie-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: these silly little hug symbols aren't enough when it comes to lost babies:cry::cry: I truly admire you for being able to cope with so much loss but admire you even more for continuing to try. Your forever baby will be so cherished when he/she finaly arrives:hugs:

Ready-mmmm fertility brew..I'll take one extra strength please:haha::haha: Your coming up soon for your IUI, I have a good feeling and yes I know I say that everytime but I keep feeling like its going to happen:shrug: Got everything crossed for you :)

Milty- Welcome back, I wonderd where you got too:hugs::hugs: glad things have calmed down with your sis:thumbup: and I hope the adoption process goes as quick as it possibly can:hugs: maybe a natural BFP will make an appearance and give you a nice surprise as well:thumbup:

Happy Auntie-:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yahhhhh!!!! Come on embies..grow!!!!!!:hugs::hugs: Good luck for Monday but I'm sure you'll be fine:hugs:

Hi everyone else, just popped on quickly, I'm trying to "keep busy" took my trigger last night and have egg collection tomorrow moning at 7:00 at the Royal Womens in case they have problems like last time:thumbup: I just do not have a good feeling aout this cycle, I've had a talk with DH and we're trying to be realistic of worst case scenerio would be 0 eggs because follies do not = eggs with low egg reserve. a still disapointing result would be 1-2 eggs but at least something and to get 3-4 at this point would be amazing.

We'll see what tomorrow brings but I'm glad I don't have to wait any longer:hugs: Regardless of the outcome DH and I are fine bless him he truly is the most amazing man in the world:hugs::hugs: and if this is a bust we know there's other options so I don't feel defeated:thumbup: I'll let you girls know how I got on at the collection when I get home, please have a positive thought for me I'd love to get a few eggs:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Crystal, I have absolutely everything crossed for you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki omg your puppy is adorable :kiss:,happy and crystal ,am really wishing u all the best you truly are both amazing ladies ,c'mon we need some bfps lades :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

Despi - I just love you 

Ready - I need to be on a brew diet

Auntie & Crystal - I'm soooo excited for you.

Dmom-Congrats!! I hope you see that!

Suki - I love my fur baby too


Ok now for my confession. I thought about coming back 2 weeks ago and checked in and felt horrible lost. Also, I just found out a friend is preggo's and she is not happy about it. So I have been kinda of down about it all. However after yesterday I decided I had to come back and get regain my sanitiy. 

Here is what I've done. There is a young girl I at my sisters job that I met back before Thanksgiving. I swear she is pregnant. I asked my sis how far along she was and what she was having and my sister said umm she isn't pregnant. So I dropped it. But then I saw her at the Christmas party and I told my sis She is definitley pregnant. At which point my sister said if she is she hasn't told anyone and besides she doesn't look pregnant. Now to me I swear she really really looks prego. Not just someone who has gained weight I mean she looks like she is 8 mths pregnant. Well I left it alone again but finally on Friday I saw her again and now I feel like if her water broke right now I would not be shocked. So I did the one thing your never supposed to do. I asked her. In the nicest way possible but I did it. She said she isn't pregnant. :wacko:

So now I feel like I've lost my mind. Nobody else sees this and I swear she couldn't look more pregnant. In fact I know she is. She has to be. I've told my sister what I did and she is annoyed with me and doesn't understand why I even care. :shrug:

I think I'm loosing my mind.


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I think I'm loosing my mind.


:hugs: Well...........you just might be, but you have plenty of company! :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Hi everyone else, just popped on quickly, I'm trying to "keep busy" took my trigger last night and have egg collection tomorrow moning at 7:00 at the Royal Womens in case they have problems like last time:thumbup: I just do not have a good feeling aout this cycle, I've had a talk with DH and we're trying to be realistic of worst case scenerio would be 0 eggs because follies do not = eggs with low egg reserve. a still disapointing result would be 1-2 eggs but at least something and to get 3-4 at this point would be amazing.
> 
> We'll see what tomorrow brings but I'm glad I don't have to wait any longer:hugs: Regardless of the outcome DH and I are fine bless him he truly is the most amazing man in the world:hugs::hugs: and if this is a bust we know there's other options so I don't feel defeated:thumbup: I'll let you girls know how I got on at the collection when I get home, please have a positive thought for me I'd love to get a few eggs:hugs::hugs:


Positive vibes being sent to you. :hugs:
I'm sure that they will get something to work with. :flower: There's no way that they won't find anything. Hang in there til tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty maybe u are right and she is giving the baby up for adoption ,could that be possible ,or could it be she doesn't know or is in denial ,that's very frustrating :nope:and I knew I was going mad wen I dreamt of sneaking into the hospital to nurse a newborn :nope:Wen I woke up I thought thank god I didn't do it after all :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal and happy and all the rest of you gorgeous ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Well Baxter is such a good boy he slept all night with no crying, and he's had two poos and a few wees outside :cloud9:

Thanks for all your sweet messages about him, he really is a great distraction in the 2ww, I'm 10dpo and no POAS for me + I usually start about 7dpo :blush:

Despie- your chart looks amazing- keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Ready-sorry I'm giving you and hubby pupppy fever! When are your next appts, I'm praying you get another Feb baby :hugs:

Crystal- FX Thinking of you today hunny, keeping everything crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:

Happy- Good luck for Monday I'm hoping you have 2 amazing eggs to be put back :dust::dust::dust:

Milty- Mmmmm that does sound weird, maybe like Despie said she's not keeping the baby or is in major denial. welcome back we're all a bit bonkers in the lttc rollercoaster :hugs:

Peacebaby-when is your next appt sweetie? :hugs::hugs:

Dmon, Jax, Jen, NS, Sus, Alison :wave: :flower::flower:

sending us all lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki wen will u test ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Ready, Despie, Suki, Jen, Nats, Jax, Peacebaby, Crystal, Happy, and everyone else:dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How is everyone today?

I managed to have a BD session this morning, and I used the soft cups for the first time! I was scared of them but it was easier than what I thought.

I think we are timing it right this cycle, as I had an almost positive OPK a couple of hours ago so it should be poisitive next time I test today. Yeah Ready... I know what you are thinking reading this :haha::haha::haha::haha: I know how you feel with POAS.


----------



## Milty

Suki I am thinking the same thing. Although in the back of my head I see my sister looking at me saying she doesn't really look pg she just looks like she gained weight. :shrug:

Sus - I like soft cups too but I don't always use them. 


I'm doing good although I seem to be having extra O pain today which has me curious...

Crystal - let us know how it goes


----------



## Sus09

I have managed to get a BD session today, after trying for 2 days. (my OH has Ov Performance issues and it is hard to time it so that the:spermy: reach the egg) 


I have a question, After BD this morning and having my soft cup in for 4 hours, i had a positive OPK around 5 pm. Ideally we will manage to BD tomorrow morning and I will use soft cup again, if not we will try in the evening. What are the chances for this cycle if I don´t manage to bd again after today? Following my OV patterns I will be ov tomorrow, I usually do the day after a positive OPK.

It is really difficult for me as due to his performance issues we only manage to fit on full BD session every cycle. We are usually late but I wonder if I had a chance this cycle if he can´t perform tomorrow.

The worst thing is that once I O then he has no performance issues at all :growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls, just a quick hello..just got home and got 4 eggs:happydance::happydance: 3 look good and 1 looks immature, FS said hopefully it will mature overnight:thumbup:

When he went in there were more follies developing and he said he wasn't sure why there was such a delayed response to the stims but he said had he stimmed me a bt longer he feels he might have gotten more. No guarantees though so I was happy to get the 4:thumbup:

Just wait and hope now that something fertilizes, transfer will be on Wednesday if everything goes well. I'll be back later to read everyones posts:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Sus, in all seriousness, why don't you just lie to him about when you are ovulating? :shrug:

Initiate the act a couple of times a week regardless of the time in your cycle and he will never know. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls, just a quick hello..just got home and got 4 eggs:happydance::happydance: 3 look good and 1 looks immature, FS said hopefully it will mature overnight:thumbup:
> 
> When he went in there were more follies developing and he said he wasn't sure why there was such a delayed response to the stims but he said had he stimmed me a bt longer he feels he might have gotten more. No guarantees though so I was happy to get the 4:thumbup:
> 
> Just wait and hope now that something fertilizes, transfer will be on Wednesday if everything goes well. I'll be back later to read everyones posts:hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Whew........what a relief. 4 eggs and 3 mature is AWESOME!!
Wasn't 3-4 going to be on the best case scenario for you? :hugs:

So excited for you Crystal. :thumbup:

Was the retrieval ok? I remember how horrible the last one went, I hope this one was a breeze.


----------



## crystal443

It was a breeze, I feel great..no cramps, no bleeding, no bloating:thumbup: It was best case scenerio I was a bit surprised when he said more were developing because they weren't on the last scan:shrug: He wasn't totally sure why there was such a delayed response but there was something there and I'm thankful for that:thumbup: 

You're IUI is coming up this week? Can't wait to see how you do:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

That is awesome Crystal...I'm so glad it wasn't painful


Sid I'm with ready I wouldn't tell him your schedule


----------



## crystal443

Milty- This happened years ago but it reminds me of your story, I went to high school with a girl and her mum was a nurse. Anyway she kind of looked like she put a bit of wieght on but not alot if you know what I mean. She was not a very big girl to begin with...she started wearing baggy shirts etc and there were a few rumors flying around she was preggers but I don't think anyone took it seriously. 

Her and her mum were in the shoe store of all places when her water broke and her mum had no clue she was preggers:wacko: She gave the baby up for adoption and returned to school a week later like nothing happened:shrug: Don't consider yourself losing your mind yet it does happen :) Glad you came back, BNB keeps me sane..depending on my mood dictates where I go on the boards:haha::haha: but I always come to the LTTTC thread because we can talk about anything:thumbup: Anyway glad you decided to come back:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Thanks Crystal!

That is why I love you guys so much!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg crystal ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Milty ,want me to come over stock this girl for you ,:haha:I bet she is preggers :haha:


----------



## readyformore

OK, I am starting to panic.

I can feel ov pain, which usually last for several days prior to ov. But, this morning, I had some watery cm. Eek. It's cd11, and the last 2 times I've had ov on cd15 with femara. Last month, my watery cm started on cd12. So, now I wonder if I am going to ov on cd14. 
It's a one shot deal, I need to get the IUI on the day of ov, not the day before, and obviously not after. 

OPKs aren't reliable for me, and neither is temping, (I haven't even temped yet this cycle, and I was planning on starting today, but of course DH kept me up all night snoring, then DD was woken up from the cat, then I heard her playing in her room, then my work called at 5:20 to tell me to stay at home for a few hours......I slept from 6-7 then took a temp, but I don't know why since it will be completely inaccurate).

I guess the only real objective thing is the size of my follicles. I had gone on cd11 and the biggest has been 20mm. So, I go in tomorrow, and I will see the size then. I think they grow about 1mm/day, but I don't remember. If it's much bigger, then I wil really freak. 

Happy, hope the transfer goes well. 
Crystal, I hope you get a good report this morning with lots of fertilization happening.


----------



## alison29

Hi!


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Hi!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Sus09 said:


> I have managed to get a BD session today, after trying for 2 days. (my OH has Ov Performance issues and it is hard to time it so that the:spermy: reach the egg)
> 
> 
> I have a question, After BD this morning and having my soft cup in for 4 hours, i had a positive OPK around 5 pm. Ideally we will manage to BD tomorrow morning and I will use soft cup again, if not we will try in the evening. What are the chances for this cycle if I don´t manage to bd again after today? Following my OV patterns I will be ov tomorrow, I usually do the day after a positive OPK.
> 
> It is really difficult for me as due to his performance issues we only manage to fit on full BD session every cycle. We are usually late but I wonder if I had a chance this cycle if he can´t perform tomorrow.
> 
> The worst thing is that once I O then he has no performance issues at all :growlmad:

Sus, I have no idea about the chances if you don't get another BD in, but I can totally relate on the performance problems. I tried not telling him when ov was near but then he just started having performance problems all the time. He finally went to the dr about it and got some cialis or viagra (I can't remember which) for it. As he talked to the dr about it the dr said it sounds to me like counseling would help more than the drugs, to which DH replied we're in counseling and we don't have time to wait for that to work! The dr was very sympathetic to his plight and just gave him some samples so DH wouldn't even have to fill a Rx for them. After that, I just had to tell him when he needed to be "on", he'd take a pill and we'd get the job done. It sucks - no one _wants _to have to take the drugs, but it definitely helped. :hugs:



crystal443 said:


> Hi girls, just a quick hello..just got home and got 4 eggs:happydance::happydance: 3 look good and 1 looks immature, FS said hopefully it will mature overnight:thumbup:
> 
> When he went in there were more follies developing and he said he wasn't sure why there was such a delayed response to the stims but he said had he stimmed me a bt longer he feels he might have gotten more. No guarantees though so I was happy to get the 4:thumbup:
> 
> Just wait and hope now that something fertilizes, transfer will be on Wednesday if everything goes well. I'll be back later to read everyones posts:hugs:

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin:

OMG Crystal that's fantastic!!!!!! I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!!!! I will be on pins and needles waiting for your fertilization report!!!! 

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin:




readyformore said:


> OK, I am starting to panic.
> 
> I can feel ov pain, which usually last for several days prior to ov. But, this morning, I had some watery cm. Eek. It's cd11, and the last 2 times I've had ov on cd15 with femara. Last month, my watery cm started on cd12. So, now I wonder if I am going to ov on cd14.
> It's a one shot deal, I need to get the IUI on the day of ov, not the day before, and obviously not after.
> 
> OPKs aren't reliable for me, and neither is temping, (I haven't even temped yet this cycle, and I was planning on starting today, but of course DH kept me up all night snoring, then DD was woken up from the cat, then I heard her playing in her room, then my work called at 5:20 to tell me to stay at home for a few hours......I slept from 6-7 then took a temp, but I don't know why since it will be completely inaccurate).
> 
> I guess the only real objective thing is the size of my follicles. I had gone on cd11 and the biggest has been 20mm. So, I go in tomorrow, and I will see the size then. I think they grow about 1mm/day, but I don't remember. If it's much bigger, then I wil really freak.
> 
> Happy, hope the transfer goes well.
> Crystal, I hope you get a good report this morning with lots of fertilization happening.

You might ask your dr to run your LH tomorrow, as long as you're going in anyway, and see if it's elevated.... :shrug: Beyond that I don't know what to tell you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

How did transfer go Happy?


----------



## HappyAuntie

AFM, we went in for transfer this morning. Out of the four fertilized eggs we had, I had _hoped _we'd have two left today... but we had THREE!!! Three day-5 blasts!!!! I can't believe it! One was very good quality, one was good quality but a little slow to develop, and one was ok quality and slow to develop. After talking it over with the dr, DH and I chose to transfer just one (the best one) and freeze the other two. We are really anxious about what twins would mean and would like to avoid them if we can... if this cycle fails we'll go straight into a frozen cycle... that would cost more than if we'd just gone ahead and transferred two today, but the additional cost is just pennies when compared to the cost of twins vs a singleton.

So now I just have to wait for news from the lab tomorrow morning that neither of our extras arrested overnight (they'll only freeze them if they continue to grow one more day), and then I just have to hold on till Feb 23 - beta day! That seems like the longest 10 days in my life.... Sorry, but you all might have to put up with some anxious kvetching from me for the next 10 days! :haha:

I hope you're all having a good Monday. :flower:

xoxoxo


----------



## crystal443

Happy Auntie- That is fantasic news and 2 to freeze hopefully:hugs::hugs: I hope this is your BFP:thumbup:


AFM- Nothing fertilized with ours for a second time, the FS said its very rare for it to happen twice especially with ICSI being done this time. part of the problem seems to be the rate the eggs grow which they seem to grow at all different rates:shrug: 

The FS said we just need to put our heads together and try to figure out why its happening, I do have immune problems outside of TTC so I think that's where the problem lies but we'll see. My next appointment is the 27th and hopefully will get a better idea then of what is next for us and trying to get this figured out :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

crystal443 said:


> AFM- Nothing fertilized with ours for a second time, the FS said its very rare for it to happen twice especially with ICSI being done this time. part of the problem seems to be the rate the eggs grow which they seem to grow at all different rates:shrug:
> 
> The FS said we just need to put our heads together and try to figure out why its happening, I do have immune problems outside of TTC so I think that's where the problem lies but we'll see. My next appointment is the 27th and hopefully will get a better idea then of what is next for us and trying to get this figured out :thumbup:

Oh Crystal, I am so sorry. :hugs: :cry: :hugs: I hope the FS and his team are able to come up with some solutions for you so that at least they can learn something from this cycle. This just sucks. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

HappyAuntie said:


> AFM, we went in for transfer this morning. Out of the four fertilized eggs we had, I had _hoped _we'd have two left today... but we had THREE!!! Three day-5 blasts!!!! I can't believe it! One was very good quality, one was good quality but a little slow to develop, and one was ok quality and slow to develop. After talking it over with the dr, DH and I chose to transfer just one (the best one) and freeze the other two. We are really anxious about what twins would mean and would like to avoid them if we can... if this cycle fails we'll go straight into a frozen cycle... that would cost more than if we'd just gone ahead and transferred two today, but the additional cost is just pennies when compared to the cost of twins vs a singleton.

this is exactly why I went for a single blast transfer! wishing you lots of luck.

and to all the other LTTC lovelies

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HappyAuntie

sarahincanada said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> AFM, we went in for transfer this morning. Out of the four fertilized eggs we had, I had _hoped _we'd have two left today... but we had THREE!!! Three day-5 blasts!!!! I can't believe it! One was very good quality, one was good quality but a little slow to develop, and one was ok quality and slow to develop. After talking it over with the dr, DH and I chose to transfer just one (the best one) and freeze the other two. We are really anxious about what twins would mean and would like to avoid them if we can... if this cycle fails we'll go straight into a frozen cycle... that would cost more than if we'd just gone ahead and transferred two today, but the additional cost is just pennies when compared to the cost of twins vs a singleton.
> 
> this is exactly why I went for a single blast transfer! wishing you lots of luck.
> 
> and to all the other LTTC lovelies
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Thank you so much, Sarah! I must admit, I had noticed your single blast success and was inspired because I "knew" someone for whom it had worked! :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Congratulations HappyAuntie !

lots of sticky dust for you

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> AFM- Nothing fertilized with ours for a second time, the FS said its very rare for it to happen twice especially with ICSI being done this time. part of the problem seems to be the rate the eggs grow which they seem to grow at all different rates:shrug:
> 
> The FS said we just need to put our heads together and try to figure out why its happening, I do have immune problems outside of TTC so I think that's where the problem lies but we'll see. My next appointment is the 27th and hopefully will get a better idea then of what is next for us and trying to get this figured out :thumbup:

Am so sorry to hear this dear Crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm glad that your FS is so supportive, willing and able to think broadly for you. I'm no doctor but from what little i've read immune issues create havoc for fertility so that may well be an avenue to explore. I hope that the answers will become clear for you soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Just popping in quick, been super busy, just wanted to say good luck Happy, and Crystal :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry, I had the highest hopes for you with this, it broke my heart to read. BUT you are getting eggs and your FS seems committed to figuring things out, it might just be a process. I hope you and DH are both doing well, you always seem to take things in stride, but know I am thinking about you and am quietly pulling for you :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm a little confused...does this mean they transferd the one today Auntie? Or are you about to do a transfer? If they did transfer it how long do you have to wait?

Crystal - I like your new Doc.


----------



## Milty

Out of habit every year I go to the dentist, OBGYN & Doc in Jan. to just get everything out of the way. Usually, I always here the words that I have learned to dread "everything is perfect". Ok maybe not always by the dentist but everybody else. :shrug:

I started seeing a new doctor because my old one was just to far away now. It was funny because my new Doc is not used to me yet and with my annoyance of nothing ever being wrong. So when he came in to talk about my results he was thrown off guard when I was like umm let me guess I'm perfect and I have really great numbers. He said yes most of your numbers are really great but you have a couple that are off. I got excited about this which he thought was funny. I know it is not likely to be my fertility problem because every other year "everything was perfect" but I'm really gald.

So I have come to my those I trust about these things to see what you guys think. 

My vitamin D levels were really low at 15

And he said my thyroid was off a bit as well but that one I really don't understand. He said something about my test being in the normal range but that my T4 or T3 was not converting the way it should. 


Do any of you guys think this could be effecting my TTC?

anyhoo sorry for the long post


----------



## crystal443

Milty- thyroid issues can definatly affect fertility:thumbup: which maybe why you couldn't get pregnant:shrug: I have to say as sick as this sounds I'd be a bit excited too:haha::haha: Vitamins most def play a role I'm not sure about D vitamins what they're for etc but they do play a role:thumbup:

Jen- Thanks, look we will get there in the end..I don't doubt that for a second but this is one thing in life I've always struggled with and its going to be a struggle for a bit longer:shrug: What do you do right? Can't give up, if I do then we don't complete our family so we keep trying. The ladies on here have made my journey so much easier and TTC is one of those things in life when all seems bleak a BFP can pop up out of nowhere and shock the sh*t out of us. So we just continue trying naturally until we try something else. I got pregnant 2 times before so I know I can do it but I think it might be just trying to hit an odd cycle know what I mean? Not much longer til your appointment:happydance::happydance:

Peace- Thanks so much and yeah I'm pretty sure my immune system has played a role in this somewhere. I worry about my DS because he has the some of the same issues. So I kinda feel like I need to get to the bottom of this and get some answers. Donor eggs are definatly an option for DH and I, we've been blessed with 2 great kids so we are very lucky. To have 1 or 2 with donor eggs is great with us as well. We want to add to our family it doesn't matter how. As DH said if we had to use donor sperm there wouldn't be an issue so no issue with an egg either:thumbup:


----------



## alison29

How does that work with donor eggs? DO you know the person or see a picture or something? I would do it too. I need to catch up on your story crystal to see what immune issues you have. I will back track on the posts now. I have been away from computer for a few days, well i heard this creepy guy at work is monitering our computers so today i have my lap top yay! I wonder now when i see him the halls if he is thinking about my girlie bits from my activity on BNB.

Happy Valentines day everyone! My little ones were so excited to have a fun filled candy filled day. I bought husband a box of chocolates and he ate them all last night ha ha ha. Usually it's me that does that.

Oh and we can't give up. My familiy is not complete either. I wish my dh would do more aggressive means of ttc like the FS but since he won't it must be meant to happen this way. I am SO glad to have found support here.


----------



## alison29

HappyAuntie said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was always in happy moods on those tabs, wonder if it has the same effect on others?
> 
> happy moods on the cooter tabs?? DEFINITELY not for me. I hate them. Not having to use them is always my favorite part of our ttc breaks!! I hate how messy and goopy they are, and I hate how they give me every damn pregnancy symptom in the book - the sore boobs are the worst. :growlmad: Really not looking forward to starting them again on Friday... but then I guess it could be worse - I could be on PIO... I'd rather have a goopy cooter than more daily shots!!Click to expand...

dOES THE extra progesterone make people gain weight? I was using the OTC cream and freaked out and quit when i got on the scale to see a 5 lb gain in a week.


----------



## HappyAuntie

alison29 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> I thought I was always in happy moods on those tabs, wonder if it has the same effect on others?
> 
> happy moods on the cooter tabs?? DEFINITELY not for me. I hate them. Not having to use them is always my favorite part of our ttc breaks!! I hate how messy and goopy they are, and I hate how they give me every damn pregnancy symptom in the book - the sore boobs are the worst. :growlmad: Really not looking forward to starting them again on Friday... but then I guess it could be worse - I could be on PIO... I'd rather have a goopy cooter than more daily shots!!Click to expand...
> 
> dOES THE extra progesterone make people gain weight? I was using the OTC cream and freaked out and quit when i got on the scale to see a 5 lb gain in a week.Click to expand...

I haven't had any weight gain from the progesterone - my weight has held steady for at least two years now, and I've been on the cooter tabs for a little over a year. The OTC cream could be different, idk.... :shrug:





alison29 said:


> How does that work with donor eggs? DO you know the person or see a picture or something? I would do it too.

Donor egg basically works like a split IVF cycle - the egg donor goes through the stims and retrieval, then her eggs are combined with your OH's sperm, and the resulting embryos are transferred into your uterus. You can do either known donor or anonymous. For example, I have two sisters, both of whom are incredibly fertile (only slightly jealous here)... if DH and I decide to do donor egg, we will ask one of them to donate (one of them has already offered - I love my family!!) - that way our baby would still have some genetic link to me. A known donor doesn't have to be a relative, it's just that you know who the eggs came from. With anonymous donors, you select your donor in the same way you would select a sperm donor - you select a donor based on her various physical traits (hair color, eye color, height, skin tone, etc) if you want a donor that looks at least similar to you... you can also often know what level of education they received and some of their medical history. In most donor programs you don't get to see a pic of the donor because that would ruin the anonymity, but in some they'll show you a pic of the donor as a little girl so you have at least some idea of what she looks like. 





Milty said:


> Ok I'm a little confused...does this mean they transferd the one today Auntie? Or are you about to do a transfer? If they did transfer it how long do you have to wait?

They transferred one yesterday (5 days after retrieval), and my first beta is on Feb. 23. There were two other embies that we chose not to transfer yesterday, and they let those grow in the lab overnight before freezing just to make sure they're still growing... if they freeze embies that aren't continuing to grow and divide, it's a waste of money (the cost of freezing them) and time (if later you go to do a cycle using one of your frozen embies, thaw the embie and find it was no good from the start).

But on that note, the lab called this morning to say that neither of our extra embies survived the night. :nope: So this just became an all-or-nothing cycle - we transferred our only good embie and have no ace in the hole, if you will - no frozen cycle as a back up in case this one fails to give us a baby. But I'm trying to stay focused on this one cycle - we transferred a really good quality blast yesterday and it has a good chance of success... if I don't get pregnant from it, well, we'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning all :flower:

Alison, sorry I was cracking up about your creepy Internet spy-I bet the ttc cooter talk was not what he was looking for! :haha:

Happy, sorry about your embies, fingers crossed for the strong one!

Peacebaby, how are you? Haven't heard too much about you lately :hugs:

Despie, your chart is looking great fx'd!

Ready, what's going on with your O, any new news? Hope the timing works out!

Suki, I noticed your temp drop, seems a bit early, your temps seem to drop a couple days later-maybe a late implanter?? :thumbup: I'm cheering for you!!

Sus, hope you caught the egg :hugs:

Crystal, hope you get some answers soon, or that "holy sh!t" bfp :hugs:

Everyone else hope you're having a great day!

I am just waiting out the 2 WW not super confidant but relaxed because maybe I'll get some answers soon!


----------



## alison29

Thanks happie auntie. I am going ot use it again next cyle and see what happens. I am back to "normal" weight so maybe it was just water weight.


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Out of habit every year I go to the dentist, OBGYN & Doc in Jan. to just get everything out of the way. Usually, I always here the words that I have learned to dread "everything is perfect". Ok maybe not always by the dentist but everybody else. :shrug:
> 
> I started seeing a new doctor because my old one was just to far away now. It was funny because my new Doc is not used to me yet and with my annoyance of nothing ever being wrong. So when he came in to talk about my results he was thrown off guard when I was like umm let me guess I'm perfect and I have really great numbers. He said yes most of your numbers are really great but you have a couple that are off. I got excited about this which he thought was funny. I know it is not likely to be my fertility problem because every other year "everything was perfect" but I'm really gald.
> 
> So I have come to my those I trust about these things to see what you guys think.
> 
> My vitamin D levels were really low at 15
> 
> And he said my thyroid was off a bit as well but that one I really don't understand. He said something about my test being in the normal range but that my T4 or T3 was not converting the way it should.
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys think this could be effecting my TTC?
> 
> anyhoo sorry for the long post

Milty not weird at all. With my last IUI, the nurse came in and said that both the count and motility were a little low and I was excited. :blush: I had to explain my reaction because I am sure that it's not everyday that she delivers less than fabulous news and the patient is thrilled. :haha:

Your vitamin D is very low. It should be at least 30-40. Your doc can give you a script to boost it. I have heard that there are alot of links to everything with low vitamin D. I know that there is a lot of research going on. I have heard that low D levels can be linked to infertility, (I have not heard this from any doctos though, just lay people). My thinking though is that in my area, it's not a very warm and sunny climate, so most people are expected to have chronically low levels. But, not everyone has infertility. :shrug: It's also been said that low levels can lead to depression. So, at the very least, I would try to get to a therapeutic level and see what happens. A word of caution though, you can take too much vit D. I have a nurse friend that had a patient that was taking some type of vit D drops, and her levels were over 100, which is toxic. 


Thyroid levels can be a HUGE contributor to infertility. It's too much to explain, but if you could get your levels and post, we can help interpret. TSH should be between 1-4, but those statistics are rather outdated. For conception purposes, it should be between 1-2. I know that I have irregular menstrual spotting if my level is in the mid to high 2s, so I am very sensitive. 

:flower:


----------



## readyformore

Crazy busy day today. 

Ultrasound at 8.
Valentine's party for my 7y/o from 9-11.
Valentine's party for my 9y/o from 2-4.
Eye doctor appointment for 9y/o at 6. 

So, it's cd12 for me today. I need to preface this post by saying that I am sure I am going to ramble. 
The last 2 femara cycles, I have ovulated on cd15. This month, I am feeling ov pain and having watery cm a day or two earlier than I had expected. Timing is so important with IUI, but very stressful to coordinate. I don't want to miss ov day, but don't want to do it too early. I can use a trigger to make myself ovulate, but I respond late to this. In the past, if I trigger on cd12, I have ovulated on cd15. So I wanted to do 15, but I am feeling it might be 14. I can't trust opks because they aren't reliable for me. They might not get + at all, or I've had close to a + the day before ov, or the day of ov, or the day after ov. Obviously, it's not reliable for me. ](*,)

I have decided that I am doing the absolute best that I can. I am trying to get everything perfect, but my body and my husband's bodies aren't perfect. It's mentally exhausting to try to coordinate this. So, when the head nurse called me back to discuss the IUI schedule, I basically explained everything to her and I told her that I wanted her to tell me what to do. :blush: She read my chart and discussed the last few cycles with me. 

The plan now is to trigger 8 hours earlier than usual to give my body extra time to respond, and do IUI on cd14, which is Thursday. 

I may go back on cd15 for another IUI, but I know that the count will be crap.

Biting my nails that I ov shorly after IUI on cd14. :wacko:

Next month is a med and IUI free month. 
I have also decided that if this month fails, I need to have a compensation prize so I have something to look forward to. I'm not sure what it is, but I might just take the kids to an indoor waterpark for the day.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Crazy busy day today.
> 
> Ultrasound at 8.
> Valentine's party for my 7y/o from 9-11.
> Valentine's party for my 9y/o from 2-4.
> Eye doctor appointment for 9y/o at 6.
> 
> So, it's cd12 for me today. I need to preface this post by saying that I am sure I am going to ramble.
> The last 2 femara cycles, I have ovulated on cd15. This month, I am feeling ov pain and having watery cm a day or two earlier than I had expected. Timing is so important with IUI, but very stressful to coordinate. I don't want to miss ov day, but don't want to do it too early. I can use a trigger to make myself ovulate, but I respond late to this. In the past, if I trigger on cd12, I have ovulated on cd15. So I wanted to do 15, but I am feeling it might be 14. I can't trust opks because they aren't reliable for me. They might not get + at all, or I've had close to a + the day before ov, or the day of ov, or the day after ov. Obviously, it's not reliable for me. ](*,)
> 
> I have decided that I am doing the absolute best that I can. I am trying to get everything perfect, but my body and my husband's bodies aren't perfect. It's mentally exhausting to try to coordinate this. So, when the head nurse called me back to discuss the IUI schedule, I basically explained everything to her and I told her that I wanted her to tell me what to do. :blush: She read my chart and discussed the last few cycles with me.
> 
> The plan now is to trigger 8 hours earlier than usual to give my body extra time to respond, and do IUI on cd14, which is Thursday.
> 
> I may go back on cd15 for another IUI, but I know that the count will be crap.
> 
> Biting my nails that I ov shorly after IUI on cd14. :wacko:
> 
> Next month is a med and IUI free month.
> I have also decided that if this month fails, I need to have a compensation prize so I have something to look forward to. I'm not sure what it is, but I might just take the kids to an indoor waterpark for the day.


I think it sounds like a good plan. One of the hardest things to accept about IF is how much of it is completely out of our control. Just keep doing the best you can - you certainly won't regret that in the future. :hugs::hugs:

I love having a consolation prize when I'm in treatment. The handful of times we've done that, the BFN is almost exciting when it comes. :haha: The last big one we had was in October - DH had a business trip to Orlando, so we decided if it was a BFN I'd tag along with him and we spent the weekend at Universal Studios to see Harry Potter World! It was awesome! And the morning I got the BFN, he and I actually high fived about it. :haha: Granted, I'd much rather have had to stay home because I was pregnant, but we had a damn good time riding roller coasters. This time around (you may have read this in my journal), a friend called last week and she got free tickets (because of her job) to the Final Four in New Orleans and she's invited us to join her. She knows we're doing IVF, so she's cool with waiting to hear whether or not this IVF worked... if it didn't, we're going to NOLA! :happydance:

I have my FX'd that the timing on this one will work out perfectly. :hugs::hugs: And I'm glad you were having a good hair day. :winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> : And I'm glad you were having a good hair day. :winkwink:

:haha: Right!! Cause of all the things that could have been wrong, at least my hair looked good. :haha:

She totally caught me off guard when she said that, but it was perfect. We all laughed.


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, I've never heard that about tsh. My last test says range .35-5.0 is normal, and I thought great, I'm 2.29 so no problem. I think I will ask for a new requisition before my appointment bc my tests weren't even done on the correct cycle day. It would also be interesting to see how the vitex has affected my levels!


----------



## readyformore

2.29 should be ok Jen. :thumbup:
I have hypothyroidism, so my body just responds differently I guess. 

Tsh doesn't have to be done on any certain day.


----------



## Jennifer01

Whew :haha: can't blame an ltttc girl for trying to self diagnose :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls, a very quick hello :) hope you all had a great Valentines day:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I've been digging for my test results and couldn't find them. However, I had also heard that TSH should be between 1 & 2 when TTC. Mine was 1.3 but that is the only one I remember.

In fact all mine were actually in the normal range it was just one was high end and another was low end. Then I have all these symptoms that can be associated with Hypo so the doc wanted me to try a low dose of Armour to see if it helped my symptoms. It is supposed to be all natural and ok when TTC or even PG.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies sending hugs to all that need them ,bfn for me today ,I guess I'm out ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready, hoping the timing of this IUI is perfect for you this cycle. It is stressful when you have to think about timing. :nope: I find what you said about vitamin D very interesting, specially with me living in such dark rainy country.

Happy Auntie, sorry to hear bout the other two embries, lots of :dust: for the one you have now, praying for a very sticky one.

Jen, TWW :coffee: :hugs::hugs: :dust:

Crystal, Peacebaby, Despie, Milty, Suki, and the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM I did not manage to time any more BD, so I am going with the day before OV [-o&lt;[-o&lt; with my OH´s issues I am now thinking of IUI as I am finding it super stressful having to time BD to the right time of OV.

In few hours I am having my scan, now lets hope for good news on this front, If my cysts are gone I will be a happy lady :thumbup:

I have a question though, I am supposed to be starting my Cooter tabs tomorrow, however I think I have a very low chance of BFP this month due to BD patterns. Should I just use the natural progesterone cream this cycle just in case? as the pessaries are 400mg and reading the SE of it plus the fact that my chances are so low, I am not sure it is worth starting...


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready, hoping the timing of this IUI is perfect for you this cycle. It is stressful when you have to think about timing. :nope: I find what you said about vitamin D very interesting, specially with me living in such dark rainy country.
> 
> Happy Auntie, sorry to hear bout the other two embries, lots of :dust: for the one you have now, praying for a very sticky one.
> 
> Jen, TWW :coffee: :hugs::hugs: :dust:
> 
> Crystal, Peacebaby, Despie, Milty, Suki, and the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I did not manage to time any more BD, so I am going with the day before OV [-o&lt;[-o&lt; with my OH´s issues I am now thinking of IUI as I am finding it super stressful having to time BD to the right time of OV.
> 
> In few hours I am having my scan, now lets hope for good news on this front, If my cysts are gone I will be a happy lady :thumbup:
> 
> I have a question though, I am supposed to be starting my Cooter tabs tomorrow, however I think I have a very low chance of BFP this month due to BD patterns. Should I just use the natural progesterone cream this cycle just in case? as the pessaries are 400mg and reading the SE of it plus the fact that my chances are so low, I am not sure it is worth starting...

Sus I would go with the cooter tabs that the doc give you ,if anything it will help thicken your lining for next cycle that's off course unless u get a bfp this month ,and didn't u get a bfp before with just a few sessions :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready, hoping the timing of this IUI is perfect for you this cycle. It is stressful when you have to think about timing. :nope: I find what you said about vitamin D very interesting, specially with me living in such dark rainy country.
> 
> Happy Auntie, sorry to hear bout the other two embries, lots of :dust: for the one you have now, praying for a very sticky one.
> 
> Jen, TWW :coffee: :hugs::hugs: :dust:
> 
> Crystal, Peacebaby, Despie, Milty, Suki, and the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I did not manage to time any more BD, so I am going with the day before OV [-o&lt;[-o&lt; with my OH´s issues I am now thinking of IUI as I am finding it super stressful having to time BD to the right time of OV.
> 
> In few hours I am having my scan, now lets hope for good news on this front, If my cysts are gone I will be a happy lady :thumbup:
> 
> I have a question though, I am supposed to be starting my Cooter tabs tomorrow, however I think I have a very low chance of BFP this month due to BD patterns. Should I just use the natural progesterone cream this cycle just in case? as the pessaries are 400mg and reading the SE of it plus the fact that my chances are so low, I am not sure it is worth starting...
> 
> Sus I would go with the cooter tabs that the doc give you ,if anything it will help thicken your lining for next cycle that's off course unless u get a bfp this month ,and didn't u get a bfp before with just a few sessions :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, just the one session :haha: and we had a bfp


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready, hoping the timing of this IUI is perfect for you this cycle. It is stressful when you have to think about timing. :nope: I find what you said about vitamin D very interesting, specially with me living in such dark rainy country.
> 
> Happy Auntie, sorry to hear bout the other two embries, lots of :dust: for the one you have now, praying for a very sticky one.
> 
> Jen, TWW :coffee: :hugs::hugs: :dust:
> 
> Crystal, Peacebaby, Despie, Milty, Suki, and the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I did not manage to time any more BD, so I am going with the day before OV [-o&lt;[-o&lt; with my OH´s issues I am now thinking of IUI as I am finding it super stressful having to time BD to the right time of OV.
> 
> In few hours I am having my scan, now lets hope for good news on this front, If my cysts are gone I will be a happy lady :thumbup:
> 
> I have a question though, I am supposed to be starting my Cooter tabs tomorrow, however I think I have a very low chance of BFP this month due to BD patterns. Should I just use the natural progesterone cream this cycle just in case? as the pessaries are 400mg and reading the SE of it plus the fact that my chances are so low, I am not sure it is worth starting...
> 
> Sus I would go with the cooter tabs that the doc give you ,if anything it will help thicken your lining for next cycle that's off course unless u get a bfp this month ,and didn't u get a bfp before with just a few sessions :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just the one session :haha: and we had a bfpClick to expand...

Well then ,get them in ya babes :haha:It's ok I will be here for you every stp of the way :thumbup:I know how scary it is taking new things especially wen u have to shove them up your cooter :haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

:cry::hugs: Despie for the bfn. 

Milty- Yes Armour is fine while ttc and pregnant. For me, I have to take thyroid meds or I wouldn't even ovulate. If I managed to get pregnant and didn't take meds, I would most likely miscarry. My TSH was 15 when I was diagnosed and I was having 60 day cycles. But YAY to having a little inexpensive pill to fix that! :happydance:

Sus- I would do the cooter tabs too hun. The day before ov is a really good chance for pregnancy. 2 of my kids are from sex/IUI only once in the fertile phase and I'm not uber fertile so it's completely possible for you this month. :thumbup: IUI certaintly does take the pressure off of sex while ttc. It does add a new dimension to timing, etc, but if sex is the issue, it just might be the way to go.

Hi to Peacebaby, Jen, Crystal, Happy, Suki, Alison, Jax, Keeks, and everyone else! :flower:

AFM- I got my second ever +opk this morning. :happydance: I am pushing away all thoughts of ov today because it's cd13 and I only know of 1 time that I ovulated that early. So, tomorrow is IUI day. Due to having the date moved forward, we will only have abstained for 4 days instead of 5, but last month's crappy sample was from 2.5 days of abstainance.

Please good numbers and motility! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

its been a while, I have a horrible head cold and have been feeling like shit which I had for a week last time I was on annual leave :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Well I'm 13dpo my temp is doing crazy things but I think it's my cold, I am, of course, secretly hoping yesterdays huge dip was imlantation and I'll wake up to a lovely :bfp: tommorrow!! I am still living in reality so realise dtd once with shit eggs and sperm is unlikey to end in pregnancy. Have done two IC today and both gave me an immediate evap line which I think is a bit mean :growlmad:

Can't remember if it was Auntie or Crystal talking about donor eggs, we are thinking about having DEIVF in Spain if we don't get pregnant in the next few months. I'm an only child so no sibling eggs I could borrow! You get to pick colouring etc, most of the donors in Sain are medical students, I'm naturally blonde which they've said won't be a problem. It will be about £5-6000 which is cheaper than it would be in the UK the success rates are around 50-60%. Me + hubby will chat about it again April time if we go for it I want it to be this year otherwise the gap between my kids will be craaaaaaaaaazy!!

Despie- sorry for the BFN but its still early days :hugs:

Auntie- sorry about the 2 embies not making it to freeze and yah for the great one that got put back in. Fx it is snuggling down and staying for keeps :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you like everyone else I haed high hopes. But like you say the alternative is giving up and none of us are ready for that yet. i really hope you get the answers so that you can move on and get that BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready- yah for the positive opk perfect timing for IUI tommorrow, most people ovulate about 24-48 hours after + opk. Keeping everything crossed for you, I think 4 days abstinence has got to be better than 5. Fx you have plenty of :spermy::spermy: who are great swimmers!!

Sus-we only dtd once this month due to hubby being tired + stressed, I'm alternating between thinking it only takes one time and I have no chance! I'd take the cooter tabs I take the progesterone cream but if someone would prescribe them for me I'd quite happily put the cooter tablets in!!

Peace-is your appt soon? Fx you get some answers :hugs:

Jen- your charts lookimg good so far :hugs:. Thanks for looking at mine :hugs:

Milty, Alison, NS, Jax and anyone I've forgotten :wave: hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Wow suki I love your chart and the colds a Good sign too ,are u testing again tomorrow .?:hugs::hugs:Lots and lots of dust gorgeous :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,lots of love and luck for tomorrow ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies sending hugs to all that need them ,bfn for me today ,I guess I'm out ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready, hoping the timing of this IUI is perfect for you this cycle. It is stressful when you have to think about timing. :nope: I find what you said about vitamin D very interesting, specially with me living in such dark rainy country.
> 
> Happy Auntie, sorry to hear bout the other two embries, lots of :dust: for the one you have now, praying for a very sticky one.
> 
> Jen, TWW :coffee: :hugs::hugs: :dust:
> 
> Crystal, Peacebaby, Despie, Milty, Suki, and the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM I did not manage to time any more BD, so I am going with the day before OV [-o&lt;[-o&lt; with my OH´s issues I am now thinking of IUI as I am finding it super stressful having to time BD to the right time of OV.
> 
> In few hours I am having my scan, now lets hope for good news on this front, If my cysts are gone I will be a happy lady :thumbup:
> 
> I have a question though, I am supposed to be starting my Cooter tabs tomorrow, however I think I have a very low chance of BFP this month due to BD patterns. Should I just use the natural progesterone cream this cycle just in case? as the pessaries are 400mg and reading the SE of it plus the fact that my chances are so low, I am not sure it is worth starting...


Hope your scan is perfect, IUI sounds like a great option for you!!!


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> :cry::hugs: Despie for the bfn.
> 
> Milty- Yes Armour is fine while ttc and pregnant. For me, I have to take thyroid meds or I wouldn't even ovulate. If I managed to get pregnant and didn't take meds, I would most likely miscarry. My TSH was 15 when I was diagnosed and I was having 60 day cycles. But YAY to having a little inexpensive pill to fix that! :happydance:
> 
> Sus- I would do the cooter tabs too hun. The day before ov is a really good chance for pregnancy. 2 of my kids are from sex/IUI only once in the fertile phase and I'm not uber fertile so it's completely possible for you this month. :thumbup: IUI certaintly does take the pressure off of sex while ttc. It does add a new dimension to timing, etc, but if sex is the issue, it just might be the way to go.
> 
> Hi to Peacebaby, Jen, Crystal, Happy, Suki, Alison, Jax, Keeks, and everyone else! :flower:
> 
> AFM- I got my second ever +opk this morning. :happydance: I am pushing away all thoughts of ov today because it's cd13 and I only know of 1 time that I ovulated that early. So, tomorrow is IUI day. Due to having the date moved forward, we will only have abstained for 4 days instead of 5, but last month's crappy sample was from 2.5 days of abstainance.
> 
> Please good numbers and motility! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


Oooooooo positive opk, this I can appreciate!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> its been a while, I have a horrible head cold and have been feeling like shit which I had for a week last time I was on annual leave :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Well I'm 13dpo my temp is doing crazy things but I think it's my cold, I am, of course, secretly hoping yesterdays huge dip was imlantation and I'll wake up to a lovely :bfp: tommorrow!! I am still living in reality so realise dtd once with shit eggs and sperm is unlikey to end in pregnancy. Have done two IC today and both gave me an immediate evap line which I think is a bit mean :growlmad:
> 
> Can't remember if it was Auntie or Crystal talking about donor eggs, we are thinking about having DEIVF in Spain if we don't get pregnant in the next few months. I'm an only child so no sibling eggs I could borrow! You get to pick colouring etc, most of the donors in Sain are medical students, I'm naturally blonde which they've said won't be a problem. It will be about £5-6000 which is cheaper than it would be in the UK the success rates are around 50-60%. Me + hubby will chat about it again April time if we go for it I want it to be this year otherwise the gap between my kids will be craaaaaaaaaazy!!
> 
> Despie- sorry for the BFN but its still early days :hugs:
> 
> Auntie- sorry about the 2 embies not making it to freeze and yah for the great one that got put back in. Fx it is snuggling down and staying for keeps :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Crystal- I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you like everyone else I haed high hopes. But like you say the alternative is giving up and none of us are ready for that yet. i really hope you get the answers so that you can move on and get that BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready- yah for the positive opk perfect timing for IUI tommorrow, most people ovulate about 24-48 hours after + opk. Keeping everything crossed for you, I think 4 days abstinence has got to be better than 5. Fx you have plenty of :spermy::spermy: who are great swimmers!!
> 
> Sus-we only dtd once this month due to hubby being tired + stressed, I'm alternating between thinking it only takes one time and I have no chance! I'd take the cooter tabs I take the progesterone cream but if someone would prescribe them for me I'd quite happily put the cooter tablets in!!
> 
> Peace-is your appt soon? Fx you get some answers :hugs:
> 
> Jen- your charts lookimg good so far :hugs:. Thanks for looking at mine :hugs:
> 
> Milty, Alison, NS, Jax and anyone I've forgotten :wave: hope you're all okay
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ahhhhh your chart is gorgeous, I would swap charts with you any day!! I can see mine looks like its taking a downward turn but I'm ok with it this month!


----------



## readyformore

I happened to notice, (I was surfing between loads of laundry :haha:), there is a c-section forum here. I was a little surprised at first to see it.


----------



## alison29

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> its been a while, I have a horrible head cold and have been feeling like shit which I had for a week last time I was on annual leave :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Well I'm 13dpo my temp is doing crazy things but I think it's my cold, I am, of course, secretly hoping yesterdays huge dip was imlantation and I'll wake up to a lovely :bfp: tommorrow!! I am still living in reality so realise dtd once with shit eggs and sperm is unlikey to end in pregnancy. Have done two IC today and both gave me an immediate evap line which I think is a bit mean :growlmad:
> 
> Can't remember if it was Auntie or Crystal talking about donor eggs, we are thinking about having DEIVF in Spain if we don't get pregnant in the next few months. I'm an only child so no sibling eggs I could borrow! You get to pick colouring etc, most of the donors in Sain are medical students, I'm naturally blonde which they've said won't be a problem. It will be about £5-6000 which is cheaper than it would be in the UK the success rates are around 50-60%. Me + hubby will chat about it again April time if we go for it I want it to be this year otherwise the gap between my kids will be craaaaaaaaaazy!!
> 
> Despie- sorry for the BFN but its still early days :hugs:
> 
> Auntie- sorry about the 2 embies not making it to freeze and yah for the great one that got put back in. Fx it is snuggling down and staying for keeps :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Crystal- I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you like everyone else I haed high hopes. But like you say the alternative is giving up and none of us are ready for that yet. i really hope you get the answers so that you can move on and get that BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready- yah for the positive opk perfect timing for IUI tommorrow, most people ovulate about 24-48 hours after + opk. Keeping everything crossed for you, I think 4 days abstinence has got to be better than 5. Fx you have plenty of :spermy::spermy: who are great swimmers!!
> 
> Sus-we only dtd once this month due to hubby being tired + stressed, I'm alternating between thinking it only takes one time and I have no chance! I'd take the cooter tabs I take the progesterone cream but if someone would prescribe them for me I'd quite happily put the cooter tablets in!!
> 
> Peace-is your appt soon? Fx you get some answers :hugs:
> 
> Jen- your charts lookimg good so far :hugs:. Thanks for looking at mine :hugs:
> 
> Milty, Alison, NS, Jax and anyone I've forgotten :wave: hope you're all okay
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OOO I wouldn't complain about having a medical student donor either :) That is really great you guys are so motivated. 

Ready that does sound great about the positive today, do you think ovulation will happen tomorrow? 

Hi everyone else :)

Me I think I am starting af today so hurray for a new cycle, with temping this time to make sure of Ov.. As we were leaving the daycare yesterday we saw a pregnant momma carrying her (less then two year old) and my Daughter said, "I am sad I want you to get me ababy, I want to get married and have babies" . I saw a mom with a triplet stoller on the way into the ped dentist this morning (3 children under 2) she was very frazzeled and late, it took her 15 minutes to get from her mini van to the office so that is my silver lining today it' s taking so long to get knocked up my other kids will be able to help with the new baby when it finally happens.

IT will happen ladies for all of us if there is a will there is way!


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> and my Daughter said, "I am sad I want you to get me ababy, I want to get married and have babies"

This was the topic of conversation at our dinner table last night too. My 7y/o brought up the idea of having another little sister, but a brother would be ok too. My daughter asked for a sister, (no to a brother :haha:).

My kids ask for a baby a lot. I wonder why my kids bring it up? Maybe they just like babies like I do? It seems like kids like babies, but I think that most parents tell their kids that they, "Are done having kids", or speak negatively about child rearing, etc, so it's not an issue and they don't ask. :shrug:

It's sweet and breaks my heart at the same time.


----------



## Sus09

Ladies, I have just put this on my journal, however I am pasting here as well. I really need your opinion. Apologies in advance for the long post.


Ok the update about my scan.

According to the lady who did the scan she said one cysts had gone and the other had reduced, and she said it still had blood in but that it was normal. My FS (I phoned her) says, that it is probably a new cyst and as I have recently ovulated it is probably the corpus luteum of the the egg. 

However the girl who did the scan has completely paranoid me 
She did an external scan then internal but she spent ages doing the internal scan. She kept asking if AF was due within the next few days and i kept sayimg no in two weeks and that i had just ovulated. But she kept saying my AF is due now Then asked me if i was going to see a doctor soon and she would not say anything else when I asked about the situation of my "insides" 

It is probably just routine but now I am paranoid, I feel there is something else and she has not told me. Why did she keep asking if I was due now? Can they tell if AF is due by doing the scan? Is my womb full of blood or something? 

I have to say though that she was not listening at all, I said I had a chemical and emphasized on the early miscarriage and she asked me how far I was currently into my pregnancy what part did not understand about a miscarriage? The she asked me what day into my cycle I was and I said CD 17 and I had just ovd, and she then kept asking if I was at the start middle or end of my cycle? Honestly it was like talking to the walls 

Ladies who have experience having scans, what should I do? should I worry? go straight to the doctor or just ignore the woman?


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Ladies, I have just put this on my journal, however I am pasting here as well. I really need your opinion. Apologies in advance for the long post.
> 
> 
> Ok the update about my scan.
> 
> According to the lady who did the scan she said one cysts had gone and the other had reduced, and she said it still had blood in but that it was normal. My FS (I phoned her) says, that it is probably a new cyst and as I have recently ovulated it is probably the corpus luteum of the the egg.
> 
> However the girl who did the scan has completely paranoid me
> She did an external scan then internal but she spent ages doing the internal scan. She kept asking if AF was due within the next few days and i kept sayimg no in two weeks and that i had just ovulated. But she kept saying my AF is due now Then asked me if i was going to see a doctor soon and she would not say anything else when I asked about the situation of my "insides"
> 
> It is probably just routine but now I am paranoid, I feel there is something else and she has not told me. Why did she keep asking if I was due now? Can they tell if AF is due by doing the scan? Is my womb full of blood or something?
> 
> I have to say though that she was not listening at all, I said I had a chemical and emphasized on the early miscarriage and she asked me how far I was currently into my pregnancy what part did not understand about a miscarriage? The she asked me what day into my cycle I was and I said CD 17 and I had just ovd, and she then kept asking if I was at the start middle or end of my cycle? Honestly it was like talking to the walls
> 
> Ladies who have experience having scans, what should I do? should I worry? go straight to the doctor or just ignore the woman?

Getting a scan right after ov isn't the best time to have one done. We all have a corpus luteum that degenerates after ov and that was probably the 'new' cyst, which isn't a worrisome thing at all. :hugs:

I have no idea why she kept insisting that you were due for your period. Where's keeks? Maybe she could explain better. Maybe you have a thick lining?:shrug: I'm not sure.

I wouldn't worry. However, I would give your doctor a call later today or tomorrow just to review the results and give you some peace of mind. Explain to her that you are concerned about the ultrasound and she should be able to clear everything up after she reads the review. 

:hugs: Sus. And thanks for the update. :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Ready:hugs::hugs::hugs:

My OH and I have been talking and he wants me to ignore what the sonographer said for now as she was not listening to what I was saying to start with. 

I have already contacted Keeks for her opinion. Just waiting to see what she thinks. 

The the corpus luteum does not worry me at all. My FS explained to me that as you said, they tend to show after ov. Well acutally I take it as great news that they found one, I have ovd :happydance:

I might have thick lining :shrug: or as the FS said abnormal lining (scar tissue) due to my D&Cs in the past, which can be removed. I will phone my GP a the start of next week as he can dig into the hospital tests via their intranet and clarify the situation. 

Thanks so much for the reply I feel a bit better just by talking to people about it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply I feel a bit better just by talking to people about it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:thumbup: I find just writing it down seems to help put things in order. 

So, the GP has to read the result, not the FS? :wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Yes it is true, writing it down helps a lot!

It is complicated, GP can dig the results quick as he is NHS and has access to the internal system. My FS is from the private clinic at it will take her a week to get the results as she has to ask for them and then they send her the letter.:wacko: Mad isn´t it?


----------



## alison29

readyformore said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> and my Daughter said, "I am sad I want you to get me ababy, I want to get married and have babies"
> 
> This was the topic of conversation at our dinner table last night too. My 7y/o brought up the idea of having another little sister, but a brother would be ok too. My daughter asked for a sister, (no to a brother :haha:).
> 
> My kids ask for a baby a lot. I wonder why my kids bring it up? Maybe they just like babies like I do? It seems like kids like babies, but I think that most parents tell their kids that they, "Are done having kids", or speak negatively about child rearing, etc, so it's not an issue and they don't ask. :shrug:
> 
> It's sweet and breaks my heart at the same time.Click to expand...

That is exactly right it breaks my heart too...


----------



## readyformore

I just had a conversation with my husband that I thought all of you could appreciate. 

We were discussing our IUI tomorrow, which lead into the timing issue, how I respond to the trigger (which is not textbook), how long his sperm lives (also not textbook), the sperm count, how long the egg survives post ovulation ...........etc.

Then, my husband, a father of three, says to me, "How in the world does anyone get pregnant?" :haha:

I told him that I have no clue, but it made me feel great to see that he is just as clueless as I am.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

Sus- that is strange:wacko: not sure what you should do but for the sonographer to keep asking the same questions is a bit odd. If you're uncomfortable with what happened maybe go to your doctor if he doesn't have the results maybe he can at least explain why she thought you were at the end of your cycle:shrug:

Ready- Good morning:hugs: hope all is well and your gearing up for your IUI..I can't wait:happydance: this has got to be your cycle:flower:

Alison- My kids ask for a baby too and mine are 15 and 14, I think Ready is right when she said that if its a household that loves babies kids in those families tend to ask for more:haha::haha: 

Jen- Hi..hope all is well :)

Despie- Hi lovely:flower:

Peace- Hey, hope all is well for you:hugs:

Keeks, and everyone else hi and hope your all well:thumbup:

I feel much better today I got the mother of all migraines Tuesday afternoon and it lasted all day yesterday and finally had relief when I woke up this morning, I'd say it was def hormonal and I was spotting a bit last night so I hope its the start of a withdrawal bleed so I can move on to a new cycle.:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> I just had a conversation with my husband that I thought all of you could appreciate.
> 
> We were discussing our IUI tomorrow, which lead into the timing issue, how I respond to the trigger (which is not textbook), how long his sperm lives (also not textbook), the sperm count, how long the egg survives post ovulation ...........etc.
> 
> Then, my husband, a father of three, says to me, "How in the world does anyone get pregnant?" :haha:
> 
> I told him that I have no clue, but it made me feel great to see that he is just as clueless as I am.

I wonder how anyone gets pregnant too, it seems an impossible task but people manage it:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

:wave: Hi everyone

Ready: good think you moved your date!

Suki: I do like your chart 

Me well it seems that the stress is still effecting me and I'm not sure I've O'd. Or if I will. I thought I was going to and everything seemed right but then I've had my temp fall back down and more cramps start back up. :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Ohh I've almost forgot I found my results

T3 2.9
T4 1.20

eek my TSH is .869


----------



## readyformore

Your TSH isn't bad Milty. Is that what your doctor is saying is low? 

I have to admit that I have been looking at pregnant women's TSH levels. :blush: Call it a job perk to be able to look at other women's bloodwork and compare it to your own. :blush: Anyway, most of them are in the low 1 to under 1 level. I have only seen one that was 3...........yet my endocrinologist tells me that it's not a need for concern unless it's over 6! :growlmad:


----------



## Milty

No he said my TSH is fine but all my levels are in the "prefect" zone but he thinks my T3 is not converting to T4 like it should. He kind of takes a more holistic look at thyroids not just looking at the results. He believes that the ranges are too broad and that a person can still have issues even if they fall in the acceptable range. 

some of my symptoms that they doc thought I might have a problem

excessive hair loss
really really cold hands and feet (I don't usually wear shorts unless it's over 95degrees)
oh and I can't loose weight...I'm only 10 pounds over what I should be but I'm a health nut and I don't eat a lot of cals so it doesn't really make sense.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies 

Just spent 40 minutes typing response to loose it :growlmad::growlmad:

So brief summary:

14dpo tested got :bfn: and temp drop, gutted but expected it. onto cycle 31 I guess.

Despie- sorry you got temp drop too :hugs::hugs:

Ready- good luck today FX you get a Feb IUI baby:hugs:

Sus- ignore songrapher she sounds stupid, I'm sure your Dr can reassure once results are back

Crystal- glad migraine has gone and you are feeling positive about moving on to new cycle :hugs:

Milty- your Dr sounds very sensible, haven't met many holistic Drs and as I;m a nurse i guess they're are not too many around!

Jen, Alison, Peace, NS, jax, and Happy- hope you're all well. Have a good day 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just spent 40 minutes typing response to loose it :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> So brief summary:
> 
> 14dpo tested got :bfn: and temp drop, gutted but expected it. onto cycle 31 I guess.
> 
> Despie- sorry you got temp drop too :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready- good luck today FX you get a Feb IUI baby:hugs:
> 
> Sus- ignore songrapher she sounds stupid, I'm sure your Dr can reassure once results are back
> 
> Crystal- glad migraine has gone and you are feeling positive about moving on to new cycle :hugs:
> 
> Milty- your Dr sounds very sensible, haven't met many holistic Drs and as I;m a nurse i guess they're are not too many around!
> 
> Jen, Alison, Peace, NS, jax, and Happy- hope you're all well. Have a good day
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry about your temp Suki, you and I have spent about the same amount of time ttc :hugs:

Good morning ladies hope all is well :flower:

I'm feeling yucky today (cold/fluish) so just trying to get to the end of the work day. One weird thing was the (tmi) glob of brownish discharge today-not normal for me but I know better than to get excited (well maybe I got excited for just a minute :haha: )


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Suki for the bfn.

Milty, I agree with Suki- your doc sounds level headed. Good plan. :thumbup:

Jen- I am excited about your discharge too. :blush:

Hi to everyone else. :flower:

Just had my IUI this morning. The SA was fabulous. Postwash was 47 million, 80% motility, and grade A. Prewash wasn't bad either. So, it makes me wonder if last month was a fluke, or maybe 4 days of abstinence versus 2.5 days really does make that much of a difference. It really makes me think how misleading a SA result can be. Those are done after 4 days of abstinence, but it seems like most people have sex every 1-2 days while fertile, not just once. Who knows.:shrug:

I am really hoping to ov today, but we are going back for a second round tomorrow, just in case. 

I am very happy about the SA today, so that is what I am going to focus on. I think it would be very odd to have 4 February conceptions, but then again, 3 is already odd isn't it?


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> :hugs: Suki for the bfn.
> 
> Milty, I agree with Suki- your doc sounds level headed. Good plan. :thumbup:
> 
> Jen- I am excited about your discharge too. :blush:
> 
> Hi to everyone else. :flower:
> 
> Just had my IUI this morning. The SA was fabulous. Postwash was 47 million, 80% motility, and grade A. Prewash wasn't bad either. So, it makes me wonder if last month was a fluke, or maybe 4 days of abstinence versus 2.5 days really does make that much of a difference. It really makes me think how misleading a SA result can be. Those are done after 4 days of abstinence, but it seems like most people have sex every 1-2 days while fertile, not just once. Who knows.:shrug:
> 
> I am really hoping to ov today, but we are going back for a second round tomorrow, just in case.
> 
> I am very happy about the SA today, so that is what I am going to focus on. I think it would be very odd to have 4 February conceptions, but then again, 3 is already odd isn't it?

That is BEYOND exciting!!!! 4 February babies, sounds great to me :hugs:


----------



## alison29

Yay Ready that sounds like a very good cycle.


----------



## crystal443

Ready- those are fantastic numbers:hugs::hugs: I think your going to hit it perfect this time:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jen- How EXCITING is brown discharge????:haha: I can't wait to see how this cycle goes for you:happydance:

Milty- stress can prolong O, hope it soon happens so you can get things moving :)


----------



## Milty

Ready: I think this is such good news! :dust:

Suki :hugs:


I have to agree with you guys I think my doc is pretty cool.

I am concerned that maybe it is my new medicine messing me up not my stress. :shrug:

Either way I'm not really worried about it. I don't want to rain on anyone today but to be honest I don't think I will ever get pg again. I'm not upset about it and it is nothing new I'm just more aware of it right now because I work with 3 girls who are pg. All that being said I do keep trying and hope and pray that oneday I will prove myself wrong!


----------



## Milty

Oh my Gosh!! WooHooo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am not crazy. Yeah!!

My sis just called. :laugh2: Her cowork is PG!!! :baby::baby::baby:

and get this she is due 3/4/12!!!!!!!


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I don't want to rain on anyone today but to be honest I don't think I will ever get pg again. I'm not upset about it and it is nothing new I'm just more aware of it right now because I work with 3 girls who are pg. All that being said I do keep trying and hope and pray that oneday I will prove myself wrong!

:hugs:
You're not raining on anyone's parade here. Honestly, I think that this is a fear that all of us have, even if we don't don't verbalize it very much. 

It's hard to be surrounded with people that are pregnant. :hugs: Maybe it has stirred up some thoughts? I have found that when I go to work, I have this distorted sense of fertilty. All I ever see are birth control failures, those that are uber fertile, and rarely, those that have been successful after ltttc. I have had patients that have gotten pregnant after a tubal ligation, after a successful vasectomy, with an IUD in place, and of course, several while on the pill. I've even had patient's that have their first ever, unassisted pregnancy at the age of 44! Wonderful, but so, so rare. 

It makes it seem like everyone is fertile myrtle. Although I have 3 kids, it's been a struggle for me and it can make me feel inadequate to be surrounded by such fertility. 

I hope you are proved wrong too and get that surprise bfp. :hugs: Wouldn't it be nice to appear on an episode of, "I didn't know I was pregnant." :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Oh my Gosh!! WooHooo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am not crazy. Yeah!!
> 
> My sis just called. :laugh2: Her cowork is PG!!! :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> and get this she is due 3/4/12!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

:happydance::happydance: So she was pregnant:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yes she was...She said she didn't know.

I guess my sister is in shock but I'm like Duh! If you are skinny everywhere and have a perfect round belly your pg!


----------



## Milty

Oh and thanks Ready :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Yes she was...She said she didn't know.
> 
> I guess my sister is in shock but I'm like Duh! If you are skinny everywhere and have a perfect round belly your pg!

I'm sorry, but no effing way she is due in 4 weeks and didn't know she was pregnant! Give me a break!

Denial, denial, denial.

I've only ever believed a couple of stories like that. One of them, she had multiple sclerosis and dimished sensation.......I cut her some slack and believed her. This was on that show.
Another one I believed was from a woman that was in her mid forties and had a tubal like 20 years earlier. I'm sure pregnancy was the farthest thing from her mind. 

You can't mistake a baby for gas! You can't miss your periods for 9 months and not notice! :growlmad:
Unless you are really, really big, you are going to SEE the fetus moving in your belly. I know I saw my babies move my belly around 20 weeks or so. 


Sorry, this turned into a rant, but some people can be such idiots that it irritates me!


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:



> Yes she was...She said she didn't know.
> 
> I guess my sister is in shock but I'm like Duh! If you are skinny everywhere and have a perfect round belly your pg!

Omfg didn't I say that :haha:Weird huh ,wtf I can't understand it so she's due in a matter of weeks ,:wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ready: I think this is such good news! :dust:
> 
> Suki :hugs:
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you guys I think my doc is pretty cool.
> 
> I am concerned that maybe it is my new medicine messing me up not my stress. :shrug:
> 
> Either way I'm not really worried about it. I don't want to rain on anyone today but to be honest I don't think I will ever get pg again. I'm not upset about it and it is nothing new I'm just more aware of it right now because I work with 3 girls who are pg. All that being said I do keep trying and hope and pray that oneday I will prove myself wrong!

I feel like that a lot of the time as well babes and then I also think if I get a bfp I will prob loss another baby again and then I think just keep going it can't happen again and one day I will be rewarded for all the sorrow over the last six years ,somedays i think fuck it all then the next something clicks and I think u know wot as long as mother nature says so I am gonna keep trying with every bone in my body ,it will happen it has too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

hello ladies :wave:

well its 15dpo for me AF is due today, not feeling massively periody but I'm sure she'll come. temp hasn't dropped but I think that's just my bloody cold- still feeling like shit s0 yes I managed to be ill the whole of half term :growlmad::growlmad:. did another IC and got a funny line, it came up after about 2 mins but only went pink at about 8-9 mins and it doesn't look right i'm classing it as another :bfn:. i know I need to stop POAS but i can't stop myself, I guess I should piss on decent sticks and not bloody ICs :blush:

if no AF today will get some FRER but I'm sure she's coming......

Ready- so pleased for your numbers yesterday I bet you're chuffed :cloud9:, FX it's going to be another Feb baby for you :hugs::hugs:

Despie- i feel the same as you in terms of feeling cross at myself for daring to believe and equally feel determined it will happen. Haven't had the losses you've had sweetie you're an amazing woman and you will get your take home baby :hugs::hugs:. i notice you had a temp rise today any POAS?

Milty- that woman had to be pregnant how very odd, I was the size of a house by 16 weeks there was no way it wasn't clear for all to see. At 20 weeks one of the patients asked me how many weeks I had till my maternity leave started :blush::blush:

Peace, Crystal, Auntie, Jen, Jax, NS, Sus + Alison hope you're all hanging in there.

anyone know how Dmon's doing Hope she's well.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Suki- that just stinks that you were sick the entire time! And yes, you need to piss on a decent stick.

I woke up today with the same exact temp as yesterday, which means I will ov today and not yesterday. I am not in the best of moods about that. I am expecting a count of between 5-10 million today. And while for some women they will conceive with that count, and some men will still have the sperm from yesterday still alive and hanging out inside the fallopian tubes............it just doesn't work that way for us. I've done this 7 times now and when it was successful, we had over 30 million ON the day of ovulation. 

Currently, I feel like Milty did yesterday. This just isn't going to happen. I don't know why it has to be so hard to get a baby. I am SO done with all of the intervention when it's not working out anyway. My mom has babysat for me everyday day this week for either work or doctor's appointmens. The office is 1 hour away, so it basically takes up half of the day. It's less than convenient.

I'm just so pissed and angry............and so, so let down. 
I feel like this cycle has failed already and I haven't even ovulated yet. 

I think that I am beginning to accept that it doesn't really matter how much I want another baby. Desire has nothing to do with it. I can't make myself get pregnant.


----------



## alison29

I think our problem is thinking so much about wanting a baby. As far as the law of attraction and manifesting go what we think about is what we create in our lives. So we are all creating more "wanting a baby" . I need to come up with a diffent mantra. Every time i think about wanting a baby must think of something positive instead. Ignore me if you think i am crazy but this secret stuff makes sense to me. How about I am super young and super fertile, I only have to BD once a month to get pregnant :)


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki-it doesn't seem like you've been to 15 dpo with no AF before...hmmmmmm.. I think you need a good test :thumbup:

Ready-lots of luck today, may the power of February be with you:flower:

Hope all the ladies are having a great day, looking forward to the weekend :hugs: I've no more brown spotting, negative test, just want AF to get here so I can get on with it-3 more days!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Suki-it doesn't seem like you've been to 15 dpo with no AF before...hmmmmmm.. I think you need a good test :thumbup:
> 
> Ready-lots of luck today, may the power of February be with you:flower:
> 
> Hope all the ladies are having a great day, looking forward to the weekend :hugs: I've no more brown spotting, negative test, just want AF to get here so I can get on with it-3 more days!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!

Hope the witch takes a holiday for nine months ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,big big hugs sweetie,suki ,am testing again in the morning if I get another rise otherwise will just wait for af on Monday :thumbup:Are u testing again tomorrow?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck lovely ,xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Suki-it doesn't seem like you've been to 15 dpo with no AF before...hmmmmmm.. I think you need a good test :thumbup:
> 
> Ready-lots of luck today, may the power of February be with you:flower:
> 
> Hope all the ladies are having a great day, looking forward to the weekend :hugs: I've no more brown spotting, negative test, just want AF to get here so I can get on with it-3 more days!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> Hope the witch takes a holiday for nine months ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Despie, your chart is still looking great, I don't think it's over for you hun, let us know when you retest fx'd :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Suki-it doesn't seem like you've been to 15 dpo with no AF before...hmmmmmm.. I think you need a good test :thumbup:
> 
> Ready-lots of luck today, may the power of February be with you:flower:
> 
> Hope all the ladies are having a great day, looking forward to the weekend :hugs: I've no more brown spotting, negative test, just want AF to get here so I can get on with it-3 more days!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> Hope the witch takes a holiday for nine months ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Despie, your chart is still looking great, I don't think it's over for you hun, let us know when you retest fx'd :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thank you so much ,that's really kind ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Well AF just got me the fucker kept me hoping all day no pain, no temp drop & a weird bloody line on a IC!! Next month think I'm going to get rid of the ICs I get so many false positives. Had a little cry will tell hubby & have a cuddle & by morning will be fine.

Ready- I'm sorry you're not feeling it today, you have millions of sperm waiting for your egg! Feb is a good baby making month for you.

Despie- fx you get a temp rise in the morning & get to POAS!!

Hello to all the lovely ladies have a great evening

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> Well AF just got me the fucker kept me hoping all day no pain, no temp drop & a weird bloody line on a IC!! Next month think I'm going to get rid of the ICs I get so many false positives. Had a little cry will tell hubby & have a cuddle & by morning will be fine.
> 
> Ready- I'm sorry you're not feeling it today, you have millions of sperm waiting for your egg! Feb is a good baby making month for you.
> 
> Despie- fx you get a temp rise in the morning & get to POAS!!
> 
> Hello to all the lovely ladies have a great evening
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Am so sorry babes ,:cry:Life is too cruel ,:nope:Big big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> Well AF just got me the fucker kept me hoping all day no pain, no temp drop & a weird bloody line on a IC!! Next month think I'm going to get rid of the ICs I get so many false positives. Had a little cry will tell hubby & have a cuddle & by morning will be fine.
> 
> Ready- I'm sorry you're not feeling it today, you have millions of sperm waiting for your egg! Feb is a good baby making month for you.
> 
> Despie- fx you get a temp rise in the morning & get to POAS!!
> 
> Hello to all the lovely ladies have a great evening
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxx

:cry::hugs: Suki. I'm so sorry hun. You do keep getting evaps don't you? That's just not fair. 

Thanks for the encouragement. You said it well, I'm just not feeling it this month. Sometimes we just feel out right from the start. I do feel a little better after a chat with the IUI nurse and a little cry in the room after IUI. :blush:

I hope you feel better after your little cry too. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Despie- I am liking your chart. :thumbup:

Jen- what's up with spot? :shrug: Maybe it's just not significant.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> sukisam said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Well AF just got me the fucker kept me hoping all day no pain, no temp drop & a weird bloody line on a IC!! Next month think I'm going to get rid of the ICs I get so many false positives. Had a little cry will tell hubby & have a cuddle & by morning will be fine.
> 
> Ready- I'm sorry you're not feeling it today, you have millions of sperm waiting for your egg! Feb is a good baby making month for you.
> 
> Despie- fx you get a temp rise in the morning & get to POAS!!
> 
> Hello to all the lovely ladies have a great evening
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :cry::hugs: Suki. I'm so sorry hun. You do keep getting evaps don't you? That's just not fair.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. You said it well, I'm just not feeling it this month. Sometimes we just feel out right from the start. I do feel a little better after a chat with the IUI nurse and a little cry in the room after IUI. :blush:
> 
> I hope you feel better after your little cry too. :hugs:Click to expand...

Awk ready ,glad u feel a bit better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sometimes it's good to have a wee cry .lots of love t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> I think our problem is thinking so much about wanting a baby. As far as the law of attraction and manifesting go what we think about is what we create in our lives. So we are all creating more "wanting a baby" .

I don't think you are crazy at all. I've often wondered if I keep telling myself that this baby isn't important, can I make myself believe it? :shrug: If I say it enough to myself, will it actually come true? 

Maybe thinking about wanting a baby makes the desire and failure hurt more? Which in turn just perpetuates the cycle? 

My girlfriend was telling me yesterday that my life is good and my happiness does not depend on the outcome of my cycle this month. She is absolutely right and I love her quote. I do have a good life. I would never say FML because my life IS good........it's more FMF-eff my fertility! :haha:


----------



## alison29

I think infertility messes us up big time...My SIL was on her second month ttc her 3rd and thought she had gotten af (turns out it was implantation spotting). She asked me how did you cope with this every month? (she meant failed cycles) I said, "Well it is depressing but I didn't have a choice." I wonder if it came easy to me (having babies) would i be so obsessed with it now or would i be like aw well I am only 34 I ''ll put it off. As soon as my kids were one i wanted more! I could barely keep up with them and all the sickness from daycare but still I dropped the diaphram and started trying. 

I agree ready we both have a great deal to be grateful for! There is nothing wrong with trying for more though. I want a bigger family for my twins really having one sibling is not so much. uggg the timing now couldn't be more perfect. WE will have our babies we are fertile, young and in perfect harmony (repeat).


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> I think infertility messes us up big time...My SIL was on her second month ttc her 3rd and thought she had gotten af (turns out it was implantation spotting). She asked me how did you cope with this every month? (she meant failed cycles) I said, "Well it is depressing but I didn't have a choice." I wonder if it came easy to me (having babies) would i be so obsessed with it now or would i be like aw well I am only 34 I ''ll put it off. As soon as my kids were one i wanted more! I could barely keep up with them and all the sickness from daycare but still I dropped the diaphram and started trying.
> 
> I agree ready we both have a great deal to be grateful for! There is nothing wrong with trying for more though. I want a bigger family for my twins really having one sibling is not so much. uggg the timing now couldn't be more perfect. WE will have our babies we are fertile, young and in perfect harmony (repeat).

Yeah, we don't have a choice do we?


My dd was only 3 months old when I started having feelings of needing another baby. :blush: I tried to bury my feeling because all of my friends told me how difficult it would be to have 3 kids. That basically, my life would be so complicated that I wouldn't have time to eat, sleep, or breath. :wacko: They were all idiots. :haha: I'm still waiting for it to be as crazy as they predicted, and my dd is 3 years old!! I'm not sure why I didn't listen to my gut. Why did I listen to everyone and wait until she was 20 months? :dohh: I wonder if it would have made a difference.......


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Yes she was...She said she didn't know.
> 
> I guess my sister is in shock but I'm like Duh! If you are skinny everywhere and have a perfect round belly your pg!
> 
> Omfg didn't I say that :haha:Weird huh ,wtf I can't understand it so she's due in a matter of weeks ,:wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It was pretty clear to me months ago....she is small maybe an American size 6 or 8 when not pg....

What gets me is nobody suspected ... I'm a bit annoyed my sis made me feel bad for asking


----------



## Milty

I really think you guys are on the right track

I think you should always have hope and it's ok to desire more babies while at the same time knowing it may not happen. Most of the time I'm happy and enjoy the family I have and don't focus on what I don't have. However there are always things that will kind of weigh me down. I have noticed as more and more time goes by it takes more to get to me.


----------



## Milty

Everyone else I hope all is well!!


----------



## crystal443

Despie- that is a pretty chart:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Suki- Those damn IC tests:growlmad::growlmad: I don't use them anymore I got a few evaps and there's nothing more cruel to a long termer so I buy name brand ones but I normally don't POAS anyway unless I'm having a hopeful month:haha::haha:

Milty- you were right on the money with her..did you say she's not sure what she's doing with the baby?

Alison- TTC is just sooooo tough, and yeah I don't know how we all do it but I guess if we lost all hope we just wouldn't bother at all:hugs:

Ready- I agree with the other girls, you've got millions of swimmers up there:thumbup: I'm going to continue to hope for you but I also totally understand when deep down it just feels like a cycle that's just not happening:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hang in there..surely we can't both have a bust cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Actually I'm not sure what she is planning...but of course we are working on adopting.

I Don't think I would want to adopt from some I see regular 


Funny I never thought about what she would do until you brought it up


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Thanks for all your kind words :flower::flower: It really does help knowing you have friends rooting for you and undertsand how shit it feels when AF comes :hugs::hugs:

Still got this frigging cold so am feeling a bit sorry for myself i now have a cold, period pains and for a special treat diarhhoea too :dohh::growlmad:

I'm convinced by tommorrow I'm going to feel better, going to have a shower do my hair, put nice make up and clothes on and trick my brain into happiness! My poor kids have had a whole week of my trying to be fun mum with a constant stream of snot etc!!

Despie- I'm on tenderhooks for todays temp, keeping everything crossed for a temp rise :hugs:

Ready- you have a good shot at it this month and all you can do is try + hope :hugs:

Jen- Fx your temp stays up, charts looking good so far :hugs:

Alison- yeah I think you're right ttc does f**k you up!! I never thought I'd have to deal with infertility and knowing that is mostly our fault for hubby getting vasectomy doesn't help. I've tried to forgive myself cos I know I was still grieving my first daughter Emily who was born sleeping and I'd had 3 pregnancies in 4 years and couldn't face another one. Poor hubby was only 27 i wish we'd had counselling. But we didn't and we made what we thought was the right decision at the time and I assumed my desire for another child would reduce not increase!:dohh: So here we are a vasectomy reversal and on our 31st month of ttc.

Strangely I still feel positive that it could happen for me and all of us here, I'd be chuffed in anyone of us got our :bfp:

Milty, Peace, Aunty, Sus, Jax, NS and any other ladies hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning lovely ladies :flower:

Suki, sorry about AF and also there should be some kind of law of nature that you can't be sick and have AF at the same time:growlmad: :hugs:

Ready, excited for your TWW, I have my fx'd for you!

Despie, have you done another test??:shrug: I see your temp is going up!

Hope everyone is having a great day, it's a long weekend for us so I'm looking forward to getting lots of rest! My temp is up today but of course, I am sick:dohh:Oh well-that should be another law, no being sick during the TWW if you are temping so you don't get unnecessarily excited!! Well, then we also have to say no getting sick before ov because it will screw up your chart-ok, NO GETTING SICK IF YOU HAVE A VAG! There.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Another big temp drop for me so it looks like af is either tomorrow or Monday .am not feeling too bad as I didn't have a sniff off a line on my tests so it's onwards and upwards for me ,:thumbup:Sending u all lots of love and hugs for everyone that needs it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:Another big temp drop for me so it looks like af is either tomorrow or Monday .am not feeling too bad as I didn't have a sniff off a line on my tests so it's onwards and upwards for me ,:thumbup:Sending u all lots of love and hugs for everyone that needs it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh Despie sorry Hun, I saw your temp from yesterday (but I think we are in different time zones!) and thought it would keep going up :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :flower:Another big temp drop for me so it looks like af is either tomorrow or Monday .am not feeling too bad as I didn't have a sniff off a line on my tests so it's onwards and upwards for me ,:thumbup:Sending u all lots of love and hugs for everyone that needs it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh Despie sorry Hun, I saw your temp from yesterday (but I think we are in different time zones!) and thought it would keep going up :hugs:Click to expand...

It's ok babes I know u are 100 percent behind me and I love u all for it ,:hugs::hugs:It's gonna happen for us all soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies! 

Ready, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I would be absolutely happy if you gave us good news this month! I will be jumping up and down:haha: I am also happy to see that you are staying positive :happydance: Go on :spermy:!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suki, Despie, Jen, Crystal, Milty, Peacebaby, and all the other ladies (I apologize if I have left anyone out, my memory is rubbish lol) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM I am in the process of baking bread! Keeps me busy and it relaxes me.

I am on Day 3 of the Cooter tabs as well, and so far no SE, appart from eating loads yesterday, oh, hold on, that was just me being greedy :haha::blush::dohh: The only thing that I see they have done is make my temps go up again.


----------



## Milty

Ready : I have loads of hope for you

Suki :I hope you feel better soon

Big hello to everyone else


I can't type I'm on my phone


----------



## crystal443

Despie-:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone...be back later to say a proper hello:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Despie-:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone...be back later to say a proper hello:flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Everyone:wave:

I've been so hectic the last week or so and not been on here much, but i did sneak a minute or two here & there to read all your updates.

Despie, sorry about the temp drop & AF being on her way :hugs::hugs::hugs: as you say, there is only onwards & upward and we're here :flower:

Suki sorry that you're having to deal with the triple whammy, hope you feel better soon and yes, dressing up can make you feel loads better :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Ready, so pleased to hear about the SA numbers for this month's IUI, it's looking great! Tons of :dust::dust::dust: & positive thoughts for you.

Jen, i've no chart deciphering abilities but i take the others' word that it's looking exciting for you! And you have the new FS appointment around the corner too, so lots too hopeful about :thumbup: Have a great long weekend!

Sus glad to hear you're not having any SE's from the cooter tabs but lol it does tend to make one eat more! Can't wait for further updates and praying that its all good! Home made bread sounds yummy, your DH is lucky!

Milty, I'd actually been thinking about your sister's co-worker while at the hospital the other day & then already I decided that you were probably right. Haha and now I feel all smug to read that you were indeed! Can't believe that she's due in a few weeks & didn't know :wacko:

Crystal, hope you're well and that things are moving forward positively for you :flower:

Afm, we had our follow up appointment and my consultant gave us the go ahead to try again! After much discussion about the NK cell test, my hormonal test results and everything else we decided on a simple treatment plan limited for now to progesterone & low dose aspirin. He was quite adamant that i only start the progest on the first signs of a positive test & not after OV. His views on this seem quite different from other doctors but I will abide! Dh is all excited and rearing to go, I am too but also slightly nervous. Being busy has helped not to think about it all too much but yes, the cooter tabs are now packed away and waiting to be used :thumbup:

Keeks, Nats, HappyAuntie and everyone else hope you're well and having a relaxing weekend.

:hugs: and :flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal-:flower:hope you are doing well!

Sus-I am anti anything that screws with temps :haha: it's damn cruel, I'm not on the tabs but this bloody flu (I think) is raising my temp:dohh:

Peacebaby-I'm so excited for you:happydance: will you be charting or anything?

I did a test, just because I got those free ones with the preseed, of course BFN, which I pretty much expected. Now I know why I NEVER test!!


----------



## Milty

Ok I have to ask...
What are cooter tabs?


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Ok I have to ask...
> What are cooter tabs?

Well, I don't have them but from my understanding it's progesterone suppositories


----------



## Milty

Ahhh ok


----------



## Jennifer01

But cooter tabs sounds cuter :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

cooter tabs are NASTY, that's what they are! They are the bane of my existence. Not using them is my favorite part of our occasional ttc breaks.

You know Milty, if the woman truly didn't know she was pregnant, maybe it was your asking her that made her think, huh, I wonder why she asked me that.... 

I actually have a friend who didn't know she was pregnant until she was 6 months gone. She continued to get a regular period every month, and she was really frustrated with herself for gaining weight because she'd been working hard to lose some... she went to the dr about the weight gain and just about had a heart attack when he told her why! And she's a very well-educated, intelligent person - not the type you'd think would be so dumb as to not know she was knocked up....


----------



## Desperado167

Peace baby ,that's wonderful news :happydance::happydance::happydance:My gynae doesn't advise the cooter tabs till they see a heartbeat :shrug:I guess they are all different ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Still no af for me and I just feel like lying down and crying till I can't stop ,I don't think it's ever gonna happen for me ,I dtd nine times last cycle at the right time ,legs up the wall ,oh took macca ,stop drinking coke and we watched wot we ate and exercised ,:shrug::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:I think I have had enough :nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Still no af for me and I just feel like lying down and crying till I can't stop ,I don't think it's ever gonna happen for me ,I dtd nine times last cycle at the right time ,legs up the wall ,oh took macca ,stop drinking coke and we watched wot we ate and exercised ,:shrug::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:I think I have had enough :nope:

I'm right with you Despie, it's tough when you know AF is on the way you just want to get it over with already. Sorry you are having a down day and I'm sorry all of us have to go through this. I like your new mantra, I found that really helps me when I'm having anxiety :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Still no af for me and I just feel like lying down and crying till I can't stop ,I don't think it's ever gonna happen for me ,I dtd nine times last cycle at the right time ,legs up the wall ,oh took macca ,stop drinking coke and we watched wot we ate and exercised ,:shrug::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:I think I have had enough :nope:
> 
> I'm right with you Despie, it's tough when you know AF is on the way you just want to get it over with already. Sorry you are having a down day and I'm sorry all of us have to go through this. I like your new mantra, I found that really helps me when I'm having anxiety :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks babes :hugs: feel so much better now ,went out for lunch and to see a comedy then had a Five mile power walk still no af thou :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Despi :Love you hun ....sometimes it's good to cry


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi :Love you hun ....sometimes it's good to cry

Love u too ..........:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: If you need to, cry, it is good to cry when we need to. And I am here, well we are here to hug you and support you all the way! Things will happen, I will PM you shortly :hugs::hugs:

Ready, How are you? how was your weekend?

Since taking the cooter tabs I am in very good spirits and I have less pain than without (less boob pain, less ups and downs, less cramps...) So I am starting to think that Oestrogen is what makes me ill :nope:

Suki, Peacebaby, Happy, Jen, Crystal, Milty, Nats, Despie, Alyson, and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Come on! it´s is gotta be a good month Feb, lets pray for lots of good news from the ladies on this thread :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Despie- it's so shit when you know AF is coming and there's f**k all you can do about it :hugs::hugs:. Well done you on having a great day despite the witches best attempts to ruin it! I know what you mean about thinking it won't happen :hugs:. This month I've decided to follow the advice of Emma Cannon's book the baby bible including her mantras for each day of the cycle which I've never done, it's free and cheap to say something positive to yourself so worth a go! I would recommend it hun she's very "normal" and her recommendations are not crazy. Hoping you feel better once AF comes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm going to do Soy this cycle haven't done it for over a year, I've just done 2 clomid cycles unmonitored so don't really want to do last month in case it thins my lining. I think I'm going to get mine and hubbys bloods re-done and make enquiries about a consultation in Spain to discuss DEIVF (donor egg IVF).

Peace-so glad you've got the go ahead to ttc- yah :happydance::happydance:

Jen- I see you temp is still way above the cover line FX it stays up :hugs:

Ready + Aunty- hope the 2ww is treating you both kindly :hugs::hugs:

Milty, Sus, Alison, Jax, NS + anyone else I've forgotten

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Still no af for me and I just feel like lying down and crying till I can't stop ,I don't think it's ever gonna happen for me ,I dtd nine times last cycle at the right time ,legs up the wall ,oh took macca ,stop drinking coke and we watched wot we ate and exercised ,:shrug::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:I think I have had enough :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Sometimes a good cry is necessary so allow yourself that. I liked Ready's idea of having a good cry on the laundry basket. It's so disappointing when you do all the right things and don't get the result. But I do like the thoughts in your new avatar and as Sus said we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki, DEIVF sounds exciting, I know it's something you have thought about for a while! Let us know how the enquiries go!

I think my temp will drop tomorrow, I had a bfn and not really too disappointed this cycle bc at least I have an appointment in march, maybe I'll get clomid?? Plus the baby psychic saw a march conception :haha: so it must be so :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> Suki, DEIVF sounds exciting, I know it's something you have thought about for a while! Let us know how the enquiries go!

Yes DEIVF sounds very exciting Suki and from what you explained earlier the clinic sounds very good. I hope the enquiries are positive!

Jen, hmm interesting march appointment and predicted a march conception, how exciting would that be :thumbup:

I don't temp, I just use the CBFM and since it's worked in the past I'm hoping it will again. 

Sus, like you I was also in good spirits on the cooter tabs, I wonder if that's a sign that our bodies actually need the progesterone :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Peacebaby I think it is, because I dont´seem to have all the pains and aches I used to have, nor I am an emotional wreck!


----------



## peacebaby

Sounds like a good signs Sus. Your FS did say your levels were ok for Ov but not for being pg, I think s/he was probably right then.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus suki peace baby jenn ,thanks so much for your lovely kind words ,it really does help ,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

peacebaby said:


> Sounds like a good signs Sus. Your FS did say your levels were ok for Ov but not for being pg, I think s/he was probably right then.

So far it seems like it, I am having quite good post ov time. 

T love you lots xxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Despie- Hope your feeling better today lovely, I feel like giving up sometimes too:shrug: It just feels like its never going to happen again:cry::cry: Hang in there, you're such a stong lady and wonderful mum. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Despie- Hope your feeling better today lovely, I feel like giving up sometimes too:shrug: It just feels like its never going to happen again:cry::cry: Hang in there, you're such a stong lady and wonderful mum. :hugs::hugs:

Awk thank you babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u are ok ,:kiss:


----------



## Jennifer01

Peacebaby I am probably starting the cbfm this month I might need some help, I've never used it before!


----------



## peacebaby

Jenn I'm sure you'll love it, it's super easy and it takes the stress out of trying to determine Ov.


----------



## Jennifer01

I usually am pretty clear about ov due to the pains I have but I'm at the point where I want to be able to say I tried everything in my power:wacko:


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is well today, just looking for updates on everyone! AF due tomorrow for me and I know it's coming from my bfn but the fertility blend I am taking seems to be really doing the trick to eliminate my pms :happydance:As far as I'm concerned if you're going to get AF you shouldn't have to suffer for a week before hand!
:hugs: to all


----------



## Jennifer01

Despie just saw your chart big :hugs: to you.


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Despie just saw your chart big :hugs: to you.

Great news on the fertility blend ,wots it called and sorry for your bfn lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Despie just saw your chart big :hugs: to you.
> 
> Great news on the fertility blend ,wots it called and sorry for your bfn lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not as bothered this month tbh because I feel like help is on the way! The blend I take is called estrosmart plus, it has vitex, greet tea, etc but I think it's only sold in Canada?! It hasn't (obviously!) done anything for my fertility but like I said pms is much much better! It expensive though $60 a month
:hugs: to you


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Despie just saw your chart big :hugs: to you.
> 
> Great news on the fertility blend ,wots it called and sorry for your bfn lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not as bothered this month tbh because I feel like help is on the way! The blend I take is called estrosmart plus, it has vitex, greet tea, etc but I think it's only sold in Canada?! It hasn't (obviously!) done anything for my fertility but like I said pms is much much better! It expensive though $60 a month
> :hugs: to youClick to expand...

Am taking the fertilaid ,it's pretty expensive too but really helps for an earlier o :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies- alot of ladies on here take Vitex..what is it for exactly?


----------



## crystal443

Desperado167 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Despie- Hope your feeling better today lovely, I feel like giving up sometimes too:shrug: It just feels like its never going to happen again:cry::cry: Hang in there, you're such a stong lady and wonderful mum. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Awk thank you babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u are ok ,:kiss:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm fine..I knew this was going to be a long road even with IVF so just have to learn from the cycle and move on to the next:thumbup: I've got an appointment with FS this coming Monday so hopefully will find out more about what's next for us.


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning Ladies- alot of ladies on here take Vitex..what is it for exactly?

My understanding is that it's a hormone balancer. I started taking the blend bc it is supposed to be an all over fertility booster,and I felt like I needed to do something while waiting for appointments. It hasn't really done that for me (so far) but there is a real improvement in pms and overall health I think.


----------



## Milty

Jen are you late with a temp rise?


----------



## crystal443

Jen- Have you tested???? Your chart looks fantastic woman:happydance::happydance::happydance: :test::test: 
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

I think you might be on the pig:happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ahhhh if only it were so ladies!! I am due for AF tomorrow, and I think the lovely chart has to due with the heinous flu I am experiencing...I did test on 11 dpo just to make sure it was ok to take cold meds and of course I got the BRIGHTEST whitest bfn ever, seriously!! :haha: I'm cool with it though and have been a bit more relaxed as I'm hoping for lap from the doctor I will see next month. But thanks for getting excited for me!!


----------



## Milty

I don't know... But if your temp stays up tomorrow I would retest


----------



## crystal443

^^WSS 

you never know Jen there's been ladies trying forever and a day and then they get a totally unexpected BFP..if there's an eggie and some spermie it can happen :) FX'd


----------



## Milty

I've been thinking off and on for a long time now about tryin Soy.
My doc thinks clomid / soy is a bad idea but I'm considering it any way


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I don't know... But if your temp stays up tomorrow I would retest

If AF doesn't come tomorrow then somethings up for sure-there has only been one time that I didn't have a 13 day lp, but that one time was shorter not longer! My temps are not that different than normal so that's another reason I'm not too excited. Last month almost got me when AF didn't show up until the evening:growlmad:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I've been thinking off and on for a long time now about tryin Soy.
> My doc thinks clomid / soy is a bad idea but I'm considering it any way

I was thinking about soy also, I've seen some success on these boards with it. I would have to wait until my fertility blend runs out bc apparently it counteracts the vitex. Why does your doc think its a bad idea? I thought that was what most doctors went to first?


----------



## Milty

Well mostly because I already hyper O and also before Dec. I was very regular


----------



## Milty

Sometimes I just think what have I got to lose:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

I thought though that if you take it certain days then you don't get more eggs but a stronger more mature egg?


----------



## crystal443

If you take Clomid days 5-9 it gives you a more mature egg or its supposed too:haha::haha: I don't know about Soy though:shrug:

Jen- your current chart looks different then the others..if its still high tomorrow def test..I've got everything crossed for you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Now you have me thinking, maybe I shouldn't have taken the cold meds :wacko:
I'm sure it's the flu but if temp is high and no AF believe me I'll be in that drug store line :haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Hope you're all okay. Well i still have my bloody cold am officially bored/fed up of being ill :growlmad::growlmad:. I'm CD 5 I'm taking soy this month, i took it a couple of years ago so thought I'd give it a go. There isn't masses of evidence regarding soy but the idea is it works in a similar way, it's not advised if you have excess oestragen because it is oestragen based. i'm taking it Cd3-7 so we'll see how i get on.

Despie- hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Jen- your chart looks the best it ever has, I say :test:, I'll keep everything crossed for you that Af stays away. Dont worry about the cold meds.

Crystal- glad you have an apponitment coming up and I hope you decide on a way forward for you both :hugs:

Milty-if you hyper O then you prob don't need clomid or soy :hugs:

Aunty + Ready-hope you're both surviving the 2ww, FX you get your :bfp: this month.

Sus, Alison, Peace + any other lovely ladies :wave: hope you all have a good day

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki sorry u are still unwell ,jenn everything fixed or you :hugs:Am also starting the soy tonight so we will see how it goes ,am so nervous taking new things but might as well give it a go !it can't hurt ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Morning ladies!!

Suki, I am with you, I have been sick for 5 days now and it isn't getting any better:growlmad:Very frustrating!! Hope you feel better soon!

Despie, good luck with the soy, I hope it works out (and you too milty if you go for it, you could be soy sisters!!:thumbup:)

Well I got my temp drop today, the worst part I think is I feel like I let you guys down:haha: well I'm sure the worst part will be when the cramps come and add to this flu/cold/whatever madness! Honestly I've barely left the house in a week and I have a mattress imprint on my butt!!
Hope you all are doing well, have a great day:flower:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Jen so sorry you got a temp drop :hugs: bloody witch! You haven't let us down we're just gutted for you cos your temp looked so good. Bloody cold- look after yourself hopefully you'll feel better soon xxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

crystal443 said:


> Yeah I'm fine..I knew this was going to be a long road even with IVF so just have to learn from the cycle and move on to the next:thumbup: I've got an appointment with FS this coming Monday so hopefully will find out more about what's next for us.

I'm glad your follow-up is so soon - FX'd he has some new insight for you. :hugs:



Jennifer01 said:


> Well I got my temp drop today, the worst part I think is I feel like I let you guys down:haha: well I'm sure the worst part will be when the cramps come and add to this flu/cold/whatever madness! Honestly I've barely left the house in a week and I have a mattress imprint on my butt!!
> Hope you all are doing well, have a great day:flower:

I'm sorry you've been so sick! But mostly I'm sorry for your temp drop. :hugs: I totally understand feeling like you've let us down - that's the very reason I don't share the specific timing of any of my treatment cycles with anyone outside of BnB - I can't handle imagining my family waiting by the phone on testing day, just waiting for me to call. :nope: That said, though, just know that we are disappointed WITH you - you haven't let us down at all. Your thermometer has let us down, but you haven't. :winkwink:



AFM, sorry I've been MIA for a while, but this tww has completely done me in. :wacko: I've been reading everything and lurking, but I haven't been able to gather my thoughts enough to post much.

Official beta day is Thursday, but I started spotting yesterday morning. I assumed the worst (because what else would I think after all this time? :shrug:) and POAS this morning so that I could get an official bfn and stop the nasty cooter tabs... unfortunately, I have to keep using them because it was a :bfp:! I am on the pig!! I am still spotting and cramping, and with my history of losses that makes me very nervous, but I am taking it one day at a time, and for today I am pregnant. :thumbup:

I went in for a beta this morning and my nurse just called with the results - hCG is at 41 (she was pretty excited about that, given that it's two days earlier than planned) but progesterone is low, at 7.4. Dr will call me later this afternoon and probably increase my dose of the cooter tabs. :growlmad: But if that's what I have to do, that's what I'll do. In the meantime, I am still pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm fine..I knew this was going to be a long road even with IVF so just have to learn from the cycle and move on to the next:thumbup: I've got an appointment with FS this coming Monday so hopefully will find out more about what's next for us.
> 
> I'm glad your follow-up is so soon - FX'd he has some new insight for you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Well I got my temp drop today, the worst part I think is I feel like I let you guys down:haha: well I'm sure the worst part will be when the cramps come and add to this flu/cold/whatever madness! Honestly I've barely left the house in a week and I have a mattress imprint on my butt!!
> Hope you all are doing well, have a great day:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry you've been so sick! But mostly I'm sorry for your temp drop. :hugs: I totally understand feeling like you've let us down - that's the very reason I don't share the specific timing of any of my treatment cycles with anyone outside of BnB - I can't handle imagining my family waiting by the phone on testing day, just waiting for me to call. :nope: That said, though, just know that we are disappointed WITH you - you haven't let us down at all. Your thermometer has let us down, but you haven't. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, sorry I've been MIA for a while, but this tww has completely done me in. :wacko: I've been reading everything and lurking, but I haven't been able to gather my thoughts enough to post much.
> 
> Official beta day is Thursday, but I started spotting yesterday morning. I assumed the worst (because what else would I think after all this time? :shrug:) and POAS this morning so that I could get an official bfn and stop the nasty cooter tabs... unfortunately, I have to keep using them because it was a :bfp:! I am on the pig!! I am still spotting and cramping, and with my history of losses that makes me very nervous, but I am taking it one day at a time, and for today I am pregnant. :thumbup:
> 
> I went in for a beta this morning and my nurse just called with the results - hCG is at 41 (she was pretty excited about that, given that it's two days earlier than planned) but progesterone is low, at 7.4. Dr will call me later this afternoon and probably increase my dose of the cooter tabs. :growlmad: But if that's what I have to do, that's what I'll do. In the meantime, I am still pregnant. :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's wonderful news ,I am staying very hopeful for you ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

HappyAuntie said:


> Official beta day is Thursday, but I started spotting yesterday morning. I assumed the worst (because what else would I think after all this time? :shrug:) and POAS this morning so that I could get an official bfn and stop the nasty cooter tabs... unfortunately, I have to keep using them because it was a :bfp:! I am on the pig!! I am still spotting and cramping, and with my history of losses that makes me very nervous, but I am taking it one day at a time, and for today I am pregnant. :thumbup:
> 
> I went in for a beta this morning and my nurse just called with the results - hCG is at 41 (she was pretty excited about that, given that it's two days earlier than planned) but progesterone is low, at 7.4. Dr will call me later this afternoon and probably increase my dose of the cooter tabs. :growlmad: But if that's what I have to do, that's what I'll do. In the meantime, I am still pregnant. :thumbup:

Gentle :hug: and a little :happydance: for you HA! Sending you lots of positive and sticky vibes! That's lovely news.

Crystal, good luck with your appointment!

Suki and jen, sorry you are both sick. That sucks! 

Despie sorry AF is here sweetie :growlmad:. Good luck with the soy! Let us know how that goes.

Milty! Long time no see! I missed you!

Ready - how's things? 

Where's Jax?

:hi: to anyone I missed!

AFM, I'm excited about my nipple reconstruction. I'll be going to see the Consultant about it in May. I thought I would just have a tattoo but apparently there's other things they can do to make it look even more realistic. I also have my HyCoSy on Thursday :thumbup:.

Love to you all! :kiss:


----------



## peacebaby

^^ Wonderful news ! Congratulations HappyAuntie, we totally understand your anxiety but we've got everything crossed and I'm staying hopeful for you too :flower::hugs:

One day at time is great way to go :thumbup:

Wishing you all the best for Thursday's Beta!


----------



## HappyAuntie

keekeesaurus said:


> AFM, I'm excited about my nipple reconstruction. I'll be going to see the Consultant about it in May. I thought I would just have a tattoo but apparently there's other things they can do to make it look even more realistic. I also have my HyCoSy on Thursday :thumbup:.
> 
> Love to you all! :kiss:

That's cool! I wonder what they do to make it more realistic - I'm very intrigued! I had no idea there were nipple options at all. :shrug:


----------



## keekeesaurus

HappyAuntie said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I'm excited about my nipple reconstruction. I'll be going to see the Consultant about it in May. I thought I would just have a tattoo but apparently there's other things they can do to make it look even more realistic. I also have my HyCoSy on Thursday :thumbup:.
> 
> Love to you all! :kiss:
> 
> That's cool! I wonder what they do to make it more realistic - I'm very intrigued! I had no idea there were nipple options at all. :shrug:Click to expand...

Apparently they can use part of your other nipple (ouch) or make part of it from your own skin and tattoo round it. Who knew?


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks I am really excited for your new nipple ,how amazing is that and yippee for Thursday :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Keeks good luck with the HyCoSy on Thursday :hugs:

Jen sorry about the temp drop and being sick. As the others have said, you would never let us down :hugs: 

Suki & Despie good luck with the soy this month :hugs:. Will be watching how this goes for you ladies and may be tempted to try!

Crystal, glad to hear you have an appointment soon. You've been incredibly patient and strong and I'm sure you'll soon be moving forward with a new treatment plan:hugs:

Ready, hope you're well, quietly cheering you on during this TWW :hugs:

:hugs: everyone else


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Suki, I am with you, I have been sick for 5 days now and it isn't getting any better:growlmad:Very frustrating!! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Despie, good luck with the soy, I hope it works out (and you too milty if you go for it, you could be soy sisters!!:thumbup:)
> 
> Well I got my temp drop today, the worst part I think is I feel like I let you guys down:haha: well I'm sure the worst part will be when the cramps come and add to this flu/cold/whatever madness! Honestly I've barely left the house in a week and I have a mattress imprint on my butt!!
> Hope you all are doing well, have a great day:flower:

Sorry babes ,:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U could never let us down mrs ,:growlmad:Never ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Keekee that is great, I hope it all goes perfect for you!!:hugs:

HA, congratulations!! Sooo exciting!!:happydance:

Thanks everyone for your kindness, I had a feeling about it anyway-still waiting on the witch though, she's probably confused and still thinks its yesterday cause I haven't really hauled my sick butt out of bed :haha:

Ready if you are reading this I hope you're well :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all of you ladies, you're the best!


----------



## crystal443

Happy Auntie- YAAAHHHHH!!!! everything crossed for you that this is a sticky bean:hugs::hugs:

Jen- sorry for the temp drop but do NOT feel you're letting us down:hugs::hugs: I think we all get excited if there's even a glimmer of hope for one of us being pregnant so please don't feel you let us down..if we don't have a little PMA around here it really would be depressing:hugs::hugs:

Keeks- yahhh for your new nipple:thumbup: Amazing what technology can do now:hugs:

Peace- Hey, hope all is well:thumbup:

Despie- Hope all is good with you:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready-Hope the TWW is being kind to you:hugs::hugs:

Suki- feel better soon :hugs:

I'm still waiting on AF, of course when I want it to arrive it doesn't and other then that just waiting for Monday to see what the next step is..have a great day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal, maybe you and I have scared the [email protected] out of the witch, because she's avoiding me now too!! Ugh I really wanted to get the cramps over with while I'm off sick:growlmad:LET'S GO AF!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: I know, my DH said its the first time he's ever seen me hoping for my AF:wacko: I know my chances are slim in a natural cycle but I at least feel like I'm trying:shrug: and yeah, I know this is going to be heavy and gross and I just want to get it over with:wacko:


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness so much is going on I almost can't keep up. 

Suki & Jenn: I hope you feel better soon! Oh and quit spreading germs ; )

Happy: I'm not sure what a pig has to do with a BFP but who cares I'm super excited for you!!! :happydance:

Keek: Yeah a new nipple!! Does this mean more new really cool lingerie?

Despi & Suki : yes let us know about the soy I'm really curious about it. Although Suki I think you quoted my doctor with what you said earlier. 

Ready: I'm hoping for you


For Everyone:dust::dust:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Blimey haven't been on since yesterday evening and it's all going on!!

Today I have finally started to feel better-:happydance:, I have left the house and have been to pilates so am feeling like I will feel normal soon. Fx I can go to Zumba on Friday. Baxter (puppy) is doing very well, been sleeping all night since we got him and has all his poos outside and the wees that he does inside are on the training mat by the back door-he's very clever!

Have been on the soy since thurs no SE to report ladies so so far so good. Will be leaping on hubby next week I plan to :sex: his arse off!! I'm getting the Anne Summers underwear and outfits ready :blush::thumbup:

HA- Congratulations on your :bfp: I'm really pleased for you :happydance::happydance:. I understand your fears and worries but we're are all thrilled and will get excited on your behalf :hugs::hugs:. The beta nos were good, especially as you say a couple of days early so lets hope this is a good sign.

Keeks-I'm pleased you are getting great reconstruction and I hope it works out really well for you :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope AF comes now while you're at home feelin ill and slobbing about, hope you feel better soon sweetie:hugs:

Despie- Hope you're okay sweetie, Fx we get some soy luck :hugs::hugs:

Milty- Hi :wave: try and google soy and see what it says, for me I have reduced follicles on ultrasound and have a very low AMH so i know I won't produce masses of eggs. some ladies take it later CD5-9 to try and improve quality of egg rather than produce more eggs.

Peace-Hope you're okay, glad you have the go ahead to start ttc again :hugs:

Crystal- hoping AF comes and you can get on with a natural cycle, i hope the appt next week gives you a plan :hugs::hugs:

Ready- been thinking about you a lot, I really hope you're okay we're all here for you whatever happens sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Sus, Alison hope you're okay.

Have a good day ladies

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Happy: I'm not sure what a pig has to do with a BFP but who cares I'm super excited for you!!! :happydance:

:rofl: That must sound ridiculous!! It came up during your BnB hiatus... I don't remember who started it, but it stemmed from the notion of getting pregnant when pigs fly. Naturally we all took idea that and ran with it. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well that's five power walks five mile each done the last five days ,also started the soy ,I only took 25 grammes to start then plan to take fifty then 100 then 200 then 300 :thumbup:No fertilaid this month either ,let's hope it works ,also give up chocolate buns cakes and crisps for lent and told hubby he's not getting any bjs either for six weeks :haha:His face was priceless :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Desperado167 said:


> Well that's five power walks five mile each done the last five days ,also started the soy ,I only took 25 grammes to start then plan to take fifty then 100 then 200 then 300 :thumbup:No fertilaid this month either ,let's hope it works ,also give up chocolate buns cakes and crisps for lent *and told hubby he's not getting any bjs either for six weeks His face was priceless* :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
My DH would just shrug his shoulders and ask what's new?! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well that's five power walks five mile each done the last five days ,also started the soy ,I only took 25 grammes to start then plan to take fifty then 100 then 200 then 300 :thumbup:No fertilaid this month either ,let's hope it works ,also give up chocolate buns cakes and crisps for lent *and told hubby he's not getting any bjs either for six weeks His face was priceless* :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> My DH would just shrug his shoulders and ask what's new?! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## alison29

HappyAuntie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well that's five power walks five mile each done the last five days ,also started the soy ,I only took 25 grammes to start then plan to take fifty then 100 then 200 then 300 :thumbup:No fertilaid this month either ,let's hope it works ,also give up chocolate buns cakes and crisps for lent *and told hubby he's not getting any bjs either for six weeks His face was priceless* :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> My DH would just shrug his shoulders and ask what's new?! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

As my SIL said, "We don't do that in our house"...TMJ and Bjs do not mix. 

My kids turned 4 yesterday it was a junk food explosion (cake and movie popcorn to mention a few) back to the good eating today. I bought a juicer supposedly juicing 5 lbs of produce a day is really good for you not to mention super expensive! I was just reading about the Gerson method for immune healing and we all could use more raw fruits and veggies etc.


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well that's five power walks five mile each done the last five days ,also started the soy ,I only took 25 grammes to start then plan to take fifty then 100 then 200 then 300 :thumbup:No fertilaid this month either ,let's hope it works ,also give up chocolate buns cakes and crisps for lent *and told hubby he's not getting any bjs either for six weeks His face was priceless* :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> My DH would just shrug his shoulders and ask what's new?! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> As my SIL said, "We don't do that in our house"...TMJ and Bjs do not mix.
> 
> My kids turned 4 yesterday it was a junk food explosion (cake and movie popcorn to mention a few) back to the good eating today. I bought a juicer supposedly juicing 5 lbs of produce a day is really good for you not to mention super expensive! I was just reading about the Gerson method for immune healing and we all could use more raw fruits and veggies etc.Click to expand...

Awk Happy Birthday kids ,the gerson method sounds interesting must have a google at it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

God, where ever I go on this forum Despie's talking BJ's :haha:

:hi: ladies, I'm sorry I'm so far behind with all that's happening with everyone, I hope you're all okay. Will try and read back or can anyone do me a quick round up - pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaase :flower:

AFM - had my chat with DH, wasn't even as bit as bad as I had thought it would be, and he said he will go get tested so that I can be referred (I love him!), he has an appt 10th March, until then we plough on - literally :haha:

Ps. please don't take much notice of my chart, it's my first cycle temping and I'm a virgin :winkwink:!


----------



## alison29

Can't wait to see my dh's face when i make him drink a spinach, carrot, parsely, swiss chard, celery juice. I told him to think of it as medicine. 
I don't think I have enough discipline to go all out gerson method though (unless I had cancer). Every little bit helps though I am sure.


----------



## peacebaby

Jax41 said:


> AFM - had my chat with DH, wasn't even as bit as bad as I had thought it would be, and he said he will go get tested so that I can be referred (I love him!), he has an appt 10th March, until then we plough on - literally :haha:

Way to go Jax! Great news and well done to your DH for being supportive :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/f0810822.jpg. My hubby surprised me today with this sweetheart ,:cloud9:


----------



## Sus09

T:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: he is adorable.

:rofl: so funny no BJs, wish a was a fly on the wall to see your OH face with the news :haha:

Ready, Jax, Crystal, Happy, Jen, Peacebaby, alison, Milty, and all the other ladies (I know I left some names out, my head is crap today :dohh: sorry girls) Lots of hugs to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

OMG Despie the pup is gorgeous, totally adorable! What a great surprise from hubby! He did very well, I bet the kids are thrilled.
Does this mean you are coming to my world of cleaning up puppy wees?!
Good luck with the first night, Baxter slept through the first night so hopefully your pup will do the same.
Can't wait to hear all about it tommorrow
Xxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Despie- that is the cutest little puppy..awww its so cute, is it a boy or a girl and what's the name?

Jax- glad your DH is on board, that is fantastic news

Alison- Happy birthday to your little ones, birthdays are a sugarfest but they only turn 4 once so enjoy every moment of it :) 

HappyAuntie- Hope your feeling ok:) Did you hear from your doctor yet on whether you had to up your dosage of progesterone pessaries?

Peace- Hope your day was great!!!

Suki- You've got the cutest little puppy too, hope he's well

Milty- Hope you had a great day!!

Ready- Hope your well and your keeping busy with your TWW

Jen- The witch got me :)


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies, just popping on quick I will have to catch up later :flower:

Despie I snuck a quick peek at the pup-OMG!!!

Crystal, she got me too, looks like we are in it together hun :hugs:

Hope everyone is great, be back later!! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen-:hugs::hugs: I'd love a cycle buddy:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ok It feels like I've been TTC for most of my adult life and well I actually have. But lately it's been really trying or odd I'm not sure which. 

I don't know if how I'm feeling is due to me taking these new thyroid pills or if it's because I'm starting to crack. :shrug:

Has anyone taken thyroid pills before and what symptoms did you have?


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Ok It feels like I've been TTC for most of my adult life and well I actually have. But lately it's been really trying or odd I'm not sure which.
> 
> I don't know if how I'm feeling is due to me taking these new thyroid pills or if it's because I'm starting to crack. :shrug:
> 
> Has anyone taken thyroid pills before and what symptoms did you have?


I've never taken thyroid pills but I feel like you are feeling. For one minute this cycle I thought "maybe this really is the month!!" and it actually scared me. I'm so used to ttc/not being pregnant that it's become who I am I think.


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen-:hugs::hugs: I'd love a cycle buddy:thumbup:

Alright buddy it's on!!:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok It feels like I've been TTC for most of my adult life and well I actually have. But lately it's been really trying or odd I'm not sure which.
> 
> I don't know if how I'm feeling is due to me taking these new thyroid pills or if it's because I'm starting to crack. :shrug:
> 
> Has anyone taken thyroid pills before and what symptoms did you have?
> 
> 
> I've never taken thyroid pills but I feel like you are feeling. For one minute this cycle I thought "maybe this really is the month!!" and it actually scared me. I'm so used to ttc/not being pregnant that it's become who I am I think.Click to expand...

I've got to egg retrieval and thought OMG what if this works?? I think it does become such a part of our lives that its has a regular spot in daily conversations etc. Most ladies try for up to a year and usually get pregnant in that time and move on to other things but for us we've been trying years not months and really does become a part of life. 

When I thought OMG what if this works, my next thought was is this what I want and of course it was but its a reality check to have a moment of clarity. Its a good thing though because its a reminder that this shouldn't be a way of life:haha::haha::haha:

Jen- sounds great, I'm going to start temping tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies!!

Sorry I've been MIA for a little bit. 

I found this forum to find support, and this thread especially, has provided that. But, sometimes, I feel like it only reminds me of being ltttc. It is a reminder of what I don't have yet. 
So, I've been feeling kind of torn lately. I want to see how all of you ladies are doing, but I almost feel that for myself, I need a break in the 2ww. 

I'm trying to manifest less 'wanting a baby' and more, just move on and let go. TTC makes me unhappy. Well, it's not really ttc, it's more that trying so hard and working so hard to fulfill a desire and getting nowhere that is hard to take.

I feel in my heart that this cycle was a bust (although I'd love nothing more than to look like an ass because I was wrong), and I just really don't think it's going to work out for my husband and I to have another baby. DH had a great count on the first day, but the second day, I noticed that nurse was showing the results on a different line than where the large count was found. I wonder if someone was reading the wrong line. And aside from that, even with good numbers, it's always grade b without washing. Grade A is sperm that is like a heat seeking missle. Grade B is sperm that swims, but kind of lazy and it might be in circles. :wacko:

It might be the sperm, it might not, but I really think that my husband was right when he said that our bodies are done having babies. 
I'm done (for now :haha:) with IUI. It's so much work and takes such an emotional toll, with very low success. We aren't doing IVF. And I think natural unassisted isn't going to work. 

Sorry for the downer girls. It's just the place that I'm at for the past month, and honestly, I'm ready to get out of the ttc funk. 
I don't think that we will prevent, but it will absolutely be ntnp. I never want to see that effing thermometer again! No more opks (those stupid things don't tell me anything I don't already know anyway). 

We had a patient last week, and I don't even remember her circumstances, but someone said that she couldn't move on. I thought maybe they were talking about me. 
Desire and hardwork aren't going to get me this baby, so maybe I should move on...................


----------



## sukisam

Ready- been thinking about you and hoping you were hanging in there :hugs::hugs:

Sounds like you've been doing a lot of thinking, I wondered if that's what you were doing. Only you know hunny when being on here will help and when it won't, don't apologise for being MIA we understand there are times when you want to think about other things than lttc. How many days post IUI are you? Maybe switching to NTNP might be right for you and your OH, I know how you feel about thermometers some mornings I feel like throwing it out of the window :growlmad::growlmad:. I'm still hoping your IUI has worked, at the same time I understand your need to get off the lttc rollercoaster and i hope I know when it's right for me to stop.

For me I always consider stopping at the end of the 2ww and once Af comes I want to to keep going, so all I would say is please don't make final (final) decisions at the moment because you're vulnerable after the IUI :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jen/Crystal + Milty- i know what you mean all this energy is spent on ttc that I haven't even allowed myself to consider how it would be if I ot prenant and had a baby. i feel like I dare not dream and i do get the feeling of paincking when I think OMG what if it works and i get pregnant :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope the gorgeous puppy is settling in nicely :hugs:

Sus, Alison, Jax, Peace, Happy :wave: hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Oh, also, along with "Ready's post of realism", I've been thinking about those women that would like to have a baby, or another baby, but their husband refuses. How do they reconcile those feelings? I've had several friends tell me the benefits of not having a/another baby. It always made me think that it was a forced opinion. It seemed like they themselves didn't really believe what they were saying, but more like they were trying to talk themselves into it.

So, with that being said, this is how I'm going to talk myself out of wanting #4..........


The top 10 reasons why not getting pregnant and having a baby is a good idea:
1- No morning sickness! (I can't really argue with that. MS sucks!) 
2- No worries about postpartum weight loss. (I've always lost the weight, and then an extra few pounds too :thumbup:). 
3- No nasty postpartum bleeding that lasts for 5-6 weeks.(But, since I wouldn't have had a period in 9 months, it's probably a grand total of less days of bleeding.)
4- No sore nipples. (Actually, that was so brief, but I loved breastfeeding my babies.)
5- My 2 sons wouldn't have to share a bedroom. (Really, I think it's unnecessary to have your own room as a child and I think that being cooperative and sharing would build character and be good life long skills).
6- More money saved from not purchasing glasses/braces for child #4. I could then use this money to buy something absolutely unimportant and insignificant, like granite countertops. :wacko: (Yeah, I think my kids are more valuable than home improvements too.)
7- Ummmm
8- Errrr
9- Ugh
10- :dohh:

Ok, so maybe that tactic won't work. I can talk myself into everything except MS. 
I'll keep trying, and I'll let you all know if it works.


----------



## alison29

CRystal and Jen I get what you mean. I wonder what i will obsess about once this baby is born and a toddling ...Assuming I get pregnant. Infertility has been such a part of me for SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSo long.


----------



## alison29

Ready I don't want you to give up but if taking a step back helps you feel better than do it. I think i would take dh statement as a challenge I would not be willing to accept "our bodies are done having babies" ...You are relatively young woman just keep trying different things something will work.


----------



## HappyAuntie

crystal443 said:


> I've got to egg retrieval and thought OMG what if this works?? I think it does become such a part of our lives that its has a regular spot in daily conversations etc. Most ladies try for up to a year and usually get pregnant in that time and move on to other things but for us we've been trying years not months and really does become a part of life.
> 
> When I thought OMG what if this works, my next thought was is this what I want and of course it was but its a reality check to have a moment of clarity. Its a good thing though because its a reminder that this shouldn't be a way of life:haha::haha::haha:

I swear I go through that panic almost every month - oh crap, what if it actually worked?? I think for me it's more because of my miscarriages - being pregnant is pretty terrifying for me - but I have plenty of fears of completely ruining a child's life, or it ruining ours.... But then I figure every single person ttc (at least, those of us ttc#1) on earth has those thoughts - anyone who doesn't is probably lying! :haha:


Ready, big big huge squeezy hugs to you. Your absence made me suspect you'd been struggling lately. It's such a hard road, and we each have to really consider when we've had enough. And it's ok to feel that way one day (or week or month) and feel differently the next. If you need a break, take it. If you need to stop, then stop. Nothing is easy for infertiles - choosing to keep trying is scary, choosing to stop is sad. It just sucks. There's no way around it. But none of us will be ttc forever - mother nature sees to that. (Bitch.) Meh. I'm just rambling now. I'm sorry you're struggling right now. xoxo :hugs::hugs:


AFM, I got good news today!! I don't want to upset anyone by blabbing about it too much here, so the details are in my journal if you're interested. I have another beta on Saturday, so I get to be pregnant for two more days. Receiving good news is so foreign to me - it feels weird to be happy today. Stupid infertility! :dohh:

I hope you all have a good day. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I've got to egg retrieval and thought OMG what if this works?? I think it does become such a part of our lives that its has a regular spot in daily conversations etc. Most ladies try for up to a year and usually get pregnant in that time and move on to other things but for us we've been trying years not months and really does become a part of life.
> 
> When I thought OMG what if this works, my next thought was is this what I want and of course it was but its a reality check to have a moment of clarity. Its a good thing though because its a reminder that this shouldn't be a way of life:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I swear I go through that panic almost every month - oh crap, what if it actually worked?? I think for me it's more because of my miscarriages - being pregnant is pretty terrifying for me - but I have plenty of fears of completely ruining a child's life, or it ruining ours.... But then I figure every single person ttc (at least, those of us ttc#1) on earth has those thoughts - anyone who doesn't is probably lying! :haha:
> 
> 
> Ready, big big huge squeezy hugs to you. Your absence made me suspect you'd been struggling lately. It's such a hard road, and we each have to really consider when we've had enough. And it's ok to feel that way one day (or week or month) and feel differently the next. If you need a break, take it. If you need to stop, then stop. Nothing is easy for infertiles - choosing to keep trying is scary, choosing to stop is sad. It just sucks. There's no way around it. But none of us will be ttc forever - mother nature sees to that. (Bitch.) Meh. I'm just rambling now. I'm sorry you're struggling right now. xoxo :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, I got good news today!! I don't want to upset anyone by blabbing about it too much here, so the details are in my journal if you're interested. I have another beta on Saturday, so I get to be pregnant for two more days. Receiving good news is so foreign to me - it feels weird to be happy today. Stupid infertility! :dohh:
> 
> I hope you all have a good day. :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks Happy.:cry: What you said was perfect for me. :flower: 

And I just have to say that why on earth wouldn't you post your good news on here?!?! :hugs: You have seriously been hit with the shit stick in the past, and if it's good news that you're dealing with, then please post. It actually made me feel better to read your journal today. For the love of God, we need some good news on this thread to keep us going. Not false hope, or blind optimism, but this news of yours is genuinely just plain good! :flower:

And for the record: I have 3 kids and I am worried nearly everyday that I am going to screw them up for the rest of their lives. I am worried that my kids will be in therapy because I either spoiled them too much or sheltered them too much or didn't spoil them enough. And yes, anyone that pretends that they don't have these fears is absolutely lying. And even having done this before, I am still worried about how a baby would fit into our lives. How would it affect the dynamic of our lives. But, the big difference between having #1 and #4 is I won't let myself listen to all those fears. I push them back and focus on the little people in my house and that makes me want to do it again, and again, and again........ Even if I have to pay for long term therapy for them. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Ready-:hugs::hugs: Hang in there, your reasons for not having a baby sound like mine:cry: Funny how we can just tell when a cycle is a bust..I knew from the second scan my cycle was done:shrug: Chin up and you and your DH are not finished with babies..good god you're younger then all of us:haha::haha:

Happy Auntie- Please do not keep good news off of this thread, I think if you go back to the beginning of this thread one of our rules was you post good news:thumbup: I've never understood how women can be besties on here and as soon as someone gets pregnant they're asked to leave because the pregnancy is somehow offensive:shrug: Well that's what we're all aiming for in the end so you be proud of your BFP and do not hide it:growlmad: I'll be over to your journal in a bit, I have a few errands to do so i'll be back to read later:hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone else, I'll be back later to read :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> And I just have to say that why on earth wouldn't you post your good news on here?!?! :hugs: You have seriously been hit with the shit stick in the past, and if it's good news that you're dealing with, then please post. It actually made me feel better to read your journal today. For the love of God, we need some good news on this thread to keep us going. Not false hope, or blind optimism, but this news of yours is genuinely just plain good! :flower:

Well, I guess it's just that I'm not sure where to draw the line between sharing good news and talking about a pregnancy.... :blush: Especially since this is an LTTTC thread, there are bound to be days when someone really doesn't want to hear about it, and coming here, they shouldn't have to. Having been there myself, I just want to be sensitive to that. Maybe I'll use spoilers on Saturday (assuming it's more good news - if it's shit news I'll just dump it all out there!)... I always forget about that option.




readyformore said:


> And for the record: I have 3 kids and I am worried nearly everyday that I am going to screw them up for the rest of their lives. I am worried that my kids will be in therapy because I either spoiled them too much or sheltered them too much or didn't spoil them enough. And yes, anyone that pretends that they don't have these fears is absolutely lying. And even having done this before, I am still worried about how a baby would fit into our lives. How would it affect the dynamic of our lives. But, the big difference between having #1 and #4 is I won't let myself listen to all those fears. I push them back and focus on the little people in my house and that makes me want to do it again, and again, and again........ Even if I have to pay for long term therapy for them. :haha:

Damn, I could be sending my counseling bills to my mother!! Why didn't I think of that?! :haha: I am relieved to hear that even someone who already has kids worries about how a baby would fit into your lives.

The only good reason I can ever come up with for why we keep trying is that (even before this bfp) in our hearts we are already parents... there is already a person in our family who is (of course) funny and brilliant and talented, we just haven't been able to meet him or her yet. That's what keeps us trying - I'm dying to meet our kid some day.


----------



## readyformore

So, I log in today after not being here in a few days. I had a message waiting for me from 5 days ago. It was from someone that is in bad circumstances ttc wise, but has never been ltttc. She said that everyone that she has made friends with on BNB since she started ttc in August, seems to be pregnant. She felt I could understand and just wanted to vent. 
I sent her a message about how I understood how difficult it can be, blah, blah, blah.

Then I go to her journal.................yep, she's pregnant. Good for her, but :dohh:.


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> So, I log in today after not being here in a few days. I had a message waiting for me from 5 days ago. It was from someone that is in bad circumstances ttc wise, but has never been ltttc. She said that everyone that she has made friends with on BNB since she started ttc in August, seems to be pregnant. She felt I could understand and just wanted to vent.
> I sent her a message about how I understood how difficult it can be, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Then I go to her journal.................yep, she's pregnant. Good for her, but :dohh:.

:saywhat:](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, I don't know what to say, I hope you are good whatever you decide, and obviously you still have several years left. Sometimes I really think its fine either way because oh and I will have lots of fun and money to do stuff since dd will be grown soon, we don't have to start all over. But then again, am I just saying that so it hurts less that it's not happening??

Happy, that's really great news, you totally deserve it and I'm sure everyone here is thrilled for you!

:hugs::hugs: To all the lovely ladies, Despie what is that cutie pie puppy's name?? Hope everyone is doing as well as possible for ltttc'ers, almost TGIF and a big storm is coming my way! Special shout out to my cycle sister Crystal-hope you didn't spend half your day in the washroom with nightmare AF like I did!!:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- we must live near each other, big storm headed my way as well.

:hugs: Peacebaby, Jen, Crystal, Happy, Suki, Milty, Despie, Alison, Jax, NS, Keeks, Sus....and everyone else.

I'm off for about a week. This place is like crack and I can't stay away for too long. It seems like whenever I take a mental health break from this place someone gets pregnant, so............I fullly expect to hear good news when I come back. :thumbup: No pressure, but it would make my day to see a bfp from you guys when I log back in. :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

We'll be thinking of you, Ready. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Chin up and you and your DH are not finished with babies..good god you're younger then all of us:haha::haha:

I forgot to comment on this....

I'm only 35, but my ob/gyn has told me I have the fertility of someone that is 42-43. My husband has sperm that swim in circles. :wacko: Good lord! How did we manage to have any children at all?!? :haha: 
It makes me think of that episode of SATC when Miranda mentions that she never thought she could get pregnant because she had a lazy ovary and Steve only had one testicle. It's like the reproductive olympics. :rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jen- we must live near each other, big storm headed my way as well.
> 
> :hugs: Peacebaby, Jen, Crystal, Happy, Suki, Milty, Despie, Alison, Jax, NS, Keeks, Sus....and everyone else.
> 
> I'm off for about a week. This place is like crack and I can't stay away for too long. It seems like whenever I take a mental health break from this place someone gets pregnant, so............I fullly expect to hear good news when I come back. :thumbup: No pressure, but it would make my day to see a bfp from you guys when I log back in. :flower:


I am Ontario Canada.
Yes this is like crack(or what I imagine crack would be like:haha:)
I won't be the bfp-I prob won't even O by then so come back and talk to me, misery loves company you know:hugs: 
And I do remember that satc epi-it was hilarious!!


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> Ready, I don't know what to say, I hope you are good whatever you decide, and obviously you still have several years left. Sometimes I really think its fine either way because oh and I will have lots of fun and money to do stuff since dd will be grown soon, we don't have to start all over. But then again, am I just saying that so it hurts less that it's not happening??
> 
> Happy, that's really great news, you totally deserve it and I'm sure everyone here is thrilled for you!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: To all the lovely ladies, Despie what is that cutie pie puppy's name?? Hope everyone is doing as well as possible for ltttc'ers, almost TGIF and a big storm is coming my way! Special shout out to my cycle sister Crystal-hope you didn't spend half your day in the washroom with nightmare AF like I did!!:wacko:

I'm on Day 3 and its still heavy, heavy, heavy:growlmad: its disgusting, I HATE this every month blahhh:nope: I'm thinking its super heavy because FS had my lining so thick:shrug: I did remember to take my temp though:happydance::happydance:

DH and I have said that if it doesn't happen soon then we won't bother because the kids are getting older and we'd have free time etc. Then I think about it and really what would I do when my kids leave home? My DH and I will be early forties:shrug: isn't that a bit young to be empty nesters, I can't imagine how quiet it will be so that thought always pushes me to keep going..:haha::haha: I don't want a quiet house yet:thumbup:

Ready- My ovaries are just plain dumb, they've always been disagreeable, always been stubborn, and rarely work when asked:shrug: I believe whole heartedly my DH's sperm are either stupid or idiotic because they don't seem to have a clue either:growlmad: According to AMH and antra counts etc I should be able to produce 6-10 eggs in a stimulated cycle. I don't know why I can't but I assume its because they're lazy and just can't be bothered to spit the eggs out:shrug: I hope someone on this board surprises us with a BFP too, it really keeps everyone else going. You take care of yourself for this TWW and hopefully you can make a decision that your comfortable with. I'm always here if you need to vent:hugs: You've been there for me when I needed it:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Ready, I don't know what to say, I hope you are good whatever you decide, and obviously you still have several years left. Sometimes I really think its fine either way because oh and I will have lots of fun and money to do stuff since dd will be grown soon, we don't have to start all over. But then again, am I just saying that so it hurts less that it's not happening??
> 
> Happy, that's really great news, you totally deserve it and I'm sure everyone here is thrilled for you!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: To all the lovely ladies, Despie what is that cutie pie puppy's name?? Hope everyone is doing as well as possible for ltttc'ers, almost TGIF and a big storm is coming my way! Special shout out to my cycle sister Crystal-hope you didn't spend half your day in the washroom with nightmare AF like I did!!:wacko:
> 
> I'm on Day 3 and its still heavy, heavy, heavy:growlmad: its disgusting, I HATE this every month blahhh:nope: I'm thinking its super heavy because FS had my lining so thick:shrug: I did remember to take my temp though:happydance::happydance:
> 
> DH and I have said that if it doesn't happen soon then we won't bother because the kids are getting older and we'd have free time etc. Then I think about it and really what would I do when my kids leave home? My DH and I will be early forties:shrug: isn't that a bit young to be empty nesters, I can't imagine how quiet it will be so that thought always pushes me to keep going..:haha::haha: I don't want a quiet house yet:thumbup:
> 
> Ready- My ovaries are just plain dumb, they've always been disagreeable, always been stubborn, and rarely work when asked:shrug: I believe whole heartedly my DH's sperm are either stupid or idiotic because they don't seem to have a clue either:growlmad: According to AMH and antra counts etc I should be able to produce 6-10 eggs in a stimulated cycle. I don't know why I can't but I assume its because they're lazy and just can't be bothered to spit the eggs out:shrug: I hope someone on this board surprises us with a BFP too, it really keeps everyone else going. You take care of yourself for this TWW and hopefully you can make a decision that your comfortable with. I'm always here if you need to vent:hugs: You've been there for me when I needed it:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


I will be 38 and dh will be 35 when dd leaves :wacko:
So I know exactly what you mean! But dh has not had the experience
of raising a baby, and I really want to give him that!
It sounds like you did have the same kind of day as me-totally 
gross!! It's been so painful it woke me up in the middle of the night:growlmad:


----------



## peacebaby

Morning ladies!

HappyAuntie, that is wonderful news and yes please do share it here. I'm not pregnant but already terrified of what that will feel like for me again if/when it happens and reading about how you're dealing with it all (brilliantly!) has actually helped me. Wishing you more good news on Saturday!

Ready, thank you for all that you share with us here :flower:. We'll miss you while you're away and will think of you but I hope the break will give you what you need from it. Lots of :hugs:

Crystal and Jen sorry about the awful AF :hugs: Crystal, good luck for the appointment on Monday! 

Jen, I know your appointment is coming up soon but I forget if you mentioned the date. 

Despie, your new puppy is adorable :kiss: what a lovely gift from your DH! Have you started the soy yet?

Suki, hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok!

Afm, expecting AF soon and so far it's all good, i think the combination of Chinese herbs and acu are doing good so far. We're following a mixed Western medicine & TCM treatment plan, fx'd it works. Just need to calm my anxieties so keeping busy with lots of non-ttc stuff. 

Does anyone use Groupon,i think it's in the US as well? I love it and this week I got a great deal on some football tickets for DH & I to watch his favourite team at an all important game in 2 weeks. He's excited & mightily pleased with me:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Crystal, your description of your ovaries and DH's sperm made me chuckle :haha: I don't know exactly how mine and DH's are behaving (yet) but I suspect not far off yours. Okay so we're not big shaggers anymore but we manage to get it on at the right time and still f'ing nothing - hell!!!! :growlmad:

Ready, I remember that SATC ep too :thumbup:. Know what you mean about the addiction :haha: your week away from us will be torture :wacko:

HA, lovely news, thank you for being sensitive to us but I think I can honestly say that when a LTTTCr gets a BFP, we're all bursting :hugs::flower:

Jen, peacebaby hope AF gets the message soon :thumbup: I'm expecting her tomorrow :growlmad:

I'm not sure who started the conversation about how having #1, 2, 3 or number 4 kid changes our lives but I'm sticking my hand up too with you. I know I so badly want it but I'm also can't get my head round all the changes even if they are going to be good ones :wacko::haha:

My self indulgent feeling at the moment is that I'm convinced I'm never going to get a BFP. I'm not sure how I've got this far in life and just never ever had one :dohh:


----------



## Milty

I'm on my stupid phone again and have a million things I want to say and can't

Sooo short version

HA Im super happy I hope you have to change your name soon

AF sucks sorry for all 

Breaks are good...I schedule one every year

Maybe my break should have been longer because I'm loosing my mind

Love you all...have a good day!


----------



## Desperado167

Milty and jax wen do u test?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Milty and jax wen do u test?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

When AF decides not to show up! :haha:


----------



## Milty

Yup me too ...I'm do tomorrow but I'm already I'm bed feeling like crap


----------



## alison29

yay auntie will check and post in your journal...Please share good news i agree about that


As for losing friends to BFPs well it will be our turn soon enough as long as we keep trying different things. I try not to compare myself to others though it is hard not too 

I have a sore throat ack! My Kids=sick ..I have been sick more in the past 4 years then the entire 30 years before...I hope everyone has good plans for the weekend.


----------



## HappyAuntie

peacebaby said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> HappyAuntie, that is wonderful news and yes please do share it here. I'm not pregnant but already terrified of what that will feel like for me again if/when it happens and reading about how you're dealing with it all (brilliantly!) has actually helped me. Wishing you more good news on Saturday!
> ...
> Does anyone use Groupon,i think it's in the US as well? I love it and this week I got a great deal on some football tickets for DH & I to watch his favourite team at an all important game in 2 weeks. He's excited & mightily pleased with me:thumbup:

Thank you so much, Peacebaby, and all of you - I really appreciate your support. :hugs: I'm still spotting - it hasn't gotten any heavier but it hasn't gotten any better, either... needless to say it freaks both of us out. But I am still pregnant until tomorrow morning, dammit! 

I am a Groupon JUNKIE!! Since we're relatively new to this city, they've been a great way for us to explore the city and try new places. I mostly buy restaurant ones, but we've gotten theatre tickets, sports tickets, oil changes for the car, massages, all sorts of great stuff with Groupon!

Jen & Crystal, my parents had me and my sisters young... they were 22 when my older sister was born and done having babies by 30. They have loved being younger empty nesters - they travel so much I literally cannot keep up with where they are at any given moment! My mom never finished college because she got pregnant with my sister and she's always regretted not finishing her degree. Because of that she was always pushed us hard to make sure we all finished college before getting married. My sisters and I all ended up waiting till our 30s to start having kids. I sure never imagined I'd be having my first _this _late... I think one of the things I grieve the most about our miscarriages and infertility is that I don't think we'll have time to have more than one now. I am so close with my sisters that it makes me sad to think that I might have an only child. :nope: It also makes me sad to think we might die while our child is relatively young, might not get to meet any grandchildren. If I had known 10 yrs ago that we were infertile we never would have waited to 35 to start... but nothing I can do about it now. :shrug:


----------



## Milty

I love groupon too!! 

I also understand the fear of you having an only child. My son complains of being lonely all the time.

When do find out about your test tomorrow? I'm praying for you


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> When do find out about your test tomorrow? I'm praying for you

Probably not until the afternoon some time. My draw is at 9:15... on weekdays they have about a 90 min turnaround on betas, but they get backed up on the weekends because they have a minimal staff. I usually get weekend calls around 2-2:30. My nurse isn't working this weekend and she's asked me to call her on her personal cell and give her the results because she doesn't want to have to wait until Monday to find out! :haha: She gave me her number during my last pregnancy so that I could call her if I needed anything, any time. I love her. :cloud9: I've tried not to abuse the fact that she gave me her number. I've only used it to call her during my last pregnancy/mc, and then again with my fertilization report - she was on vacation when I had my retrieval and she wanted to be kept in the loop! Anyway, DH wants me to ask her about the spotting tomorrow, hoping she can reassure us some.


----------



## Milty

Very cool your nurse does that

I've know lots of women who spot for 9 months but I understand your concern 


Try not to think about it and get extra sleep tonight


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck for all our testers today :dust::dust::dust::dust:h.a good luck with your bloods ,and hugs for everyone that af has arrived for ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I only have today and tomorrow and I am finished on the soy ,it's been pretty good ,have mainly had a headache hot flashes and a bit weepy but nothing too drastic .i changed my dose so just took 25,50,100,150,150 :thumbup:In case anyone wants to know ,Happy Saturday everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Hope you're all okay today. Well I am finally feeling better :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:. Still a bit snotty but i have been sleeping and doing things in the day!! Temps are :wacko: but I am finally feeling like myself :happydance:. Was a right bugger to shift. Anyway today spending time with hubby + kids and tonight going out with the girls so should be fun :happydance:

HA-Fx your beta is good news today, please don't ever worry about sharing your good news on here, we're always delighted when someone has good news to share :hugs:. I had spotting with DS and then had a periody type bleed at 8 + 12 weeks and he is a healthy (albeit annoying!) 9 year old! :hugs::hugs:. I'm an only child (Mum almost died having me so my Dad forbid her from having any more!), and I have to be really honest and say it has never bothered me. The only thing that could've bothered me was only being able to be an Auntie through marriage but OH has brothers + sisters so i am now Auntie Michelle! Even when my dad was ill and died a few years ago i never thought I wish I had siblings- tho i was lucky enough to have my hubby who is a gorgeous man.

Ready-will be rooting for you during your week off :hugs::hugs:

Despie- I had a few headaches with the soy too but I took last dose Thursday night so headache has now gone. I took 100mg, 100mg, 150mg, 150mg and 200mg so lets see if we can get a couple of soy babies going on!! I'm CD 9 today so think i'll clear out hubbys tubes tonight :blush: and then start proper :sex: tommorrow. Fx we get some nicely timed BD in this month after last months poor efforts!

Milty-sorry you feel like crap, I'm hoping Af doesn't come of she does sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax-Fx you get to test, if the bitch gets you sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: too.

Jen + Peace- hope you're both okay :hugs::hugs:

Sus + Alison :wave: hope you're both okay

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Despie- forgot to ask how is the gorgeous pup? Does he have a name yet?
Are you getting sick of cleaning up poos and wees yet? Everytime I think not another one I look at Baxter and he's SOOOOOO cute!! x


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- forgot to ask how is the gorgeous pup? Does he have a name yet?
> Are you getting sick of cleaning up poos and wees yet? Everytime I think not another one I look at Baxter and he's SOOOOOO cute!! x

We all love him dearly but my dear son seems to be allergic ,his eyes are running and his nose and his asthma is really bad ,I don't know to do ,we have tried antihistamines ,but they aren't helping :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Hope you're all okay today. Well I am finally feeling better :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:. Still a bit snotty but i have been sleeping and doing things in the day!! Temps are :wacko: but I am finally feeling like myself :happydance:. Was a right bugger to shift. Anyway today spending time with hubby + kids and tonight going out with the girls so should be fun :happydance:
> 
> HA-Fx your beta is good news today, please don't ever worry about sharing your good news on here, we're always delighted when someone has good news to share :hugs:. I had spotting with DS and then had a periody type bleed at 8 + 12 weeks and he is a healthy (albeit annoying!) 9 year old! :hugs::hugs:. I'm an only child (Mum almost died having me so my Dad forbid her from having any more!), and I have to be really honest and say it has never bothered me. The only thing that could've bothered me was only being able to be an Auntie through marriage but OH has brothers + sisters so i am now Auntie Michelle! Even when my dad was ill and died a few years ago i never thought I wish I had siblings- tho i was lucky enough to have my hubby who is a gorgeous man.
> 
> Ready-will be rooting for you during your week off :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie- I had a few headaches with the soy too but I took last dose Thursday night so headache has now gone. I took 100mg, 100mg, 150mg, 150mg and 200mg so lets see if we can get a couple of soy babies going on!! I'm CD 9 today so think i'll clear out hubbys tubes tonight :blush: and then start proper :sex: tommorrow. Fx we get some nicely timed BD in this month after last months poor efforts!
> 
> Milty-sorry you feel like crap, I'm hoping Af doesn't come of she does sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax-Fx you get to test, if the bitch gets you sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: too.
> 
> Jen + Peace- hope you're both okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus + Alison :wave: hope you're both okay
> 
> Sending you all
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Glad u are feeling better ,have a lovely day with the kids and a great night out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I love nights put with the girls...have fun Suki

Anyone ever feel stupid for thinking the should test? I'm laying in bed feeling like crap but only have the occasional almost cramp which is odd. I should have had full on cramps starting yesterday but I don't want to test. I actually don't even have tests. I just feel its such a waste of effort to go buy them and get a BFN. In some ways i feel embarrassed just thing I might have a need to test. Like I have something in the back of my head say duh don't you know by know that you don't get PG.

Sorry for going on I'm just fighting my inner battles


----------



## Desperado167

Milty if u don't feel comfortable with testing perhaps leave it till monday then u will know for sure ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh it's not that ...I want to test I just feel stupid for doing it


----------



## sukisam

Don't feel stupid if you want to do it then I say :test:
Good luck will keep everything crossed
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

bad news girls. beta only went from 113 to 127. It's over.


----------



## peacebaby

I'm so sorry and sad for you HA and your DH :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Please take care of you now


----------



## Milty

So sorry HA:hugs:

Do take care of yourself and DH


----------



## Desperado167

Omg h.a ,I am so sorry :cry::cry::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:That's awful news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

HA I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki, glad you are feeling better, my flu is gone as well!

Despie, fx'd that your soy works wonders!! Sorry your ds seems allergic to puppy:cry:

Milty, I feel like an idiot every time I test! I already know what the test will say. But ignore me, I'm just depressed right now:cry:

Crabby AF time, spending days in the washrooms with lots of clots gross! I have one more day to decide if I will bother trying the cbfm-does it even make sense when I have obvious ovulation every month?!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend, lots of :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

HA- so sorry:cry::cry:take care of yourself:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well I spent yesterday in hospital with my darling son ,he took a severe allergic reaction to our puppy and the puppy has now gone to live with my sil :cry::cry::cry:I woke up this morning expecting to see him running to me :cry:But my sons health is the most important thing to me in the world ,:cloud9:,he's on steroids and new inhalers for his asthma and spent three hours on the nebuliser ,I never want to see that again,:nope:.today he's still sleeping and I slept with him last night ,he was restless but his breathing was much better and that's all that matters ,such a scare and I feel so bad for putting him in that position but it has all worked out ,thank goodness ,how's everyone else keeping today ,Happy Sunday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello lovely ladies.

Ready, Suki, Despie, Jen, Crystal, Happy, Alison, Milty, Jax, Peace,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Happy Sunday!:flower:

HA :cry: I am so sorry to hear sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready, hope you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have been very busy with work, so I am just catching up with all the threads. My OH and I have few days off this week and we are going away on a relaxing break, it is very much needed as it has been really stressful in work. 

I got an extremely cautious BFP this weekend. Now girls don´t get too excited please, as so far I have never been able to hold a pregnancy so for me is take one day at the time. I don´t want to get excited based on my loss history. Let´s see what happens. :shrug::coffee: It might be a bit of negative thinking but the least hopes I have the least disappointment I get.


----------



## Milty

Sus :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

HA- I'm so sorry I know words won't help but I am so sorry and you are in my thoughts. please make sure you have people looking after you and OH :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie- so sorry your DS had such a reaction to the puppy, I'm really glad he's home and feeling bettter. What a fright for you all :hugs::hugs: I'm so glad your SIL has given him a lovely home. Sorry for you having to give him up but as you said nothing is more important than DS's health :hugs:

Jen- I'm not sure if the CBFM will help you if you know when you ovulate, have you put a post out asking other users to get advice?

Sus-I'm quietly and cautiously happy for you, a day at a time sounds good to me :hugs::hugs:

Milty- did AF come? Your chart looks very promising. :hugs::hugs: if you need them.

Crystal, Peace, Jax, Alison, Ready :wave: hope you have a good Sunday

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks suki ,:hugs:Am still a bit gutted everytime I see a dog :cry:but I know it's for the best ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Suki : AF did not come but my test was a BFN


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower:

Despie- so sorry you had to give your dog away, but I totally agree your sons health is more important..my DD has asthma and allergies are a killer for her as well. She does tolerate the cat but we don't let him go in her room etc. hope he's feeling better soon:thumbup:

Sus- A very quiet and cautious woohoo:hugs::hugs: take it one day at a time and I hope this is your sticky bean

Milty-Hang in there:hugs::hugs:

HA- again I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time:hugs::hugs:

Suki-glad you're feeling better:thumbup:

Ready- Hope your doing ok:hugs:

Jen- My favourite cycle buddy:hugs::hugs: Hope your doing well and AF is strarting to retreat:winkwink:

AFM- I had my appointment this morning with FS and it went as expected really, we're going to do a cycle of Natural IVF and see what results from that. FS said its partly because they can't get alot of eggs to work with and its also partly egg quality with all the drugs on board he thinks. He said I'm on the young side to be having serious egg quality issues as I haven't even reached the age where donation is the cut off age which is 38. So technically I should be getting enough to donate to other women:wacko:However, its def possible and the stimulating drugs could make the problem worse

Anyway, he said there's a number of reasons such as medications previously taken for kidney problems, I've had mumps and measles after I had DS, it could also be shithouse luck:shrug: I've agreed to do a cycle of Natural IVF in the next few months and if nothing looks better then we'll def be going the egg donor route. DH is happy to try once more and then move on to egg donor and we'll try naturally in between all this:thumbup: FS did a scan today and there wasn't anything happening but he said my ovaries might be taking a month off,I go back friday so he can see if anything is developing for this month.

He did say there's a good chance Natural IVF will work but to be honest I don't have any faith in it and he said we have to do one cycle of Natural IVF to move on to egg donors, because I'm 37 and have regular cycles he thinks the Natural IVF is a good option:shrug: I just want to get it over with and move on... so he did say to continue trying every month as it can still happen naturally, which we planned on doing anyway, wow that was a bit of a ramble:haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Wow Crystal I really like this plan and I like how your doc looks at the whole picture as well as taking you into account.


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I really do like this FS, because he does look at my whole history etc rather then just saying I'm not statistically fitting in so I'm thrown to the side. He's realisitic and is good at giving us a heads up for what's next in the plan...I read in Dmom's journal about the 3 girls and its such a sad story but I think they'd be very lucky to placed in your family...its not just about genetics is it? Its about loving a child or children to the best of your ability. I looked into Foster Care but DH and I were on the same page we emotionally could not handle a tempoary situation so we backed away from it. 

I hope this works out for you, as I said its sad sad story but they couldn't have better luck then to find a home woth you!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning all!:flower:

Crystal-sorry for being a crappy cycle buddy:nope:I don't know what's up with me but I've been super bummed lately, like on the verge of crying pretty often. Hopefully I just have a small case of the blues and I'll snap out of it soon. I like your new plan, and always have my fx'd that this one is the one that will work for you :hugs:

Despie- so sorry about your son but thank goodness he's ok!! Hope the soy does the trick!!

Sus- Quiet good wishes for you, hope you are in a position to celebrate this before you know it!

Ready, if you are reading this I hope you are doing well. We are all thinking about you:hugs:

Happy- Hope you are doing as well as can be expected, take care of yourself:hugs:

Suki, Peacebaby, Milty, Alison, Jax, anyone I missed hope you are all fabulous :hugs:

Anybody that had cbfm experience-I am on day 6 and thought it would ask me to test today but it hasnt...anyone know anything. Pretty sure I just blew 60$ on test sticks for no good reason though!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning all!:flower:
> 
> Crystal-sorry for being a crappy cycle buddy:nope:I don't know what's up with me but I've been super bummed lately, like on the verge of crying pretty often. Hopefully I just have a small case of the blues and I'll snap out of it soon. I like your new plan, and always have my fx'd that this one is the one that will work for you :hugs:
> 
> Despie- so sorry about your son but thank goodness he's ok!! Hope the soy does the trick!!
> 
> Sus- Quiet good wishes for you, hope you are in a position to celebrate this before you know it!
> 
> Ready, if you are reading this I hope you are doing well. We are all thinking about you:hugs:
> 
> Happy- Hope you are doing as well as can be expected, take care of yourself:hugs:
> 
> Suki, Peacebaby, Milty, Alison, Jax, anyone I missed hope you are all fabulous :hugs:
> 
> Anybody that had cbfm experience-I am on day 6 and thought it would ask me to test today but it hasnt...anyone know anything. Pretty sure I just blew 60$ on test sticks for no good reason though!!

Hi babes sorry u feel down ,big hugs ,as for the cbfm just keep testing I think I used 21 sticks with my first time but got a bfp on my second or third month ,it takes a while to gt to know your cycles ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Sus09 said:


> Hello lovely ladies.
> 
> Ready, Suki, Despie, Jen, Crystal, Happy, Alison, Milty, Jax, Peace,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Happy Sunday!:flower:
> 
> HA :cry: I am so sorry to hear sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready, hope you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been very busy with work, so I am just catching up with all the threads. My OH and I have few days off this week and we are going away on a relaxing break, it is very much needed as it has been really stressful in work.
> 
> I got an extremely cautious BFP this weekend. Now girls don´t get too excited please, as so far I have never been able to hold a pregnancy so for me is take one day at the time. I don´t want to get excited based on my loss history. Let´s see what happens. :shrug::coffee: It might be a bit of negative thinking but the least hopes I have the least disappointment I get.

Hi Everyone! I am lurking feeling crappy with a sore throat but catching up. So sorry about your puppy Despie. Jenn I hope you feel better: Summer is coming soon that always cheers me up :)


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
I will be short & sweet cos I'm on my phone and DS has friends round for tea. Baxter had his first day on his own today & he has been fine I work 6.45-2.45 so am home by 3.30pm & hubby came home for lunch.
Sus- hope all is well with you
Despie- hope you're okay & ready to get some BD in!
Moly- did AF come? I'm keeping everything crossed she didn't!
Jen- sorry you're feeling low I think you do just get shit months, sorry you're having a rough one x
Ready- thinking if you hope you're okay
HA-thinking of you too honey I hope you're getting lots of support
Peace- hope you're hanging in there.
Crystal- ur FS guy sounds very sensible & you never know a natural cycle might be the one for you
Hi to Alison, Jax & anyone I've forgotten
Take care ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Alison and suki :flower:Big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning all!:flower:
> 
> Crystal-sorry for being a crappy cycle buddy:nope:I don't know what's up with me but I've been super bummed lately, like on the verge of crying pretty often. Hopefully I just have a small case of the blues and I'll snap out of it soon. I like your new plan, and always have my fx'd that this one is the one that will work for you :hugs:
> 
> Despie- so sorry about your son but thank goodness he's ok!! Hope the soy does the trick!!
> 
> Sus- Quiet good wishes for you, hope you are in a position to celebrate this before you know it!
> 
> Ready, if you are reading this I hope you are doing well. We are all thinking about you:hugs:
> 
> Happy- Hope you are doing as well as can be expected, take care of yourself:hugs:
> 
> Suki, Peacebaby, Milty, Alison, Jax, anyone I missed hope you are all fabulous :hugs:
> 
> Anybody that had cbfm experience-I am on day 6 and thought it would ask me to test today but it hasnt...anyone know anything. Pretty sure I just blew 60$ on test sticks for no good reason though!!

awww Jen, don't feel bad:hugs::hugs::hugs: its just really hard sometimes but don't feel your a bad buddy. The month after month becomes tiring so please don't think you have to be happy for all of us if you're feeling down its ok too:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Well still no AF and FF is saying I need to see a doctor...I don't really need to do I?


----------



## Jennifer01

Thank you ladies, just out getting some exercise hoping it will help my mood:shrug:

Milty I think you are fine my lp was a day longer than usual this month, I don't think you need a doctor!


----------



## Jennifer01

alison29 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies.
> 
> Ready, Suki, Despie, Jen, Crystal, Happy, Alison, Milty, Jax, Peace,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Happy Sunday!:flower:
> 
> HA :cry: I am so sorry to hear sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready, hope you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have been very busy with work, so I am just catching up with all the threads. My OH and I have few days off this week and we are going away on a relaxing break, it is very much needed as it has been really stressful in work.
> 
> I got an extremely cautious BFP this weekend. Now girls don´t get too excited please, as so far I have never been able to hold a pregnancy so for me is take one day at the time. I don´t want to get excited based on my loss history. Let´s see what happens. :shrug::coffee: It might be a bit of negative thinking but the least hopes I have the least disappointment I get.
> 
> Hi Everyone! I am lurking feeling crappy with a sore throat but catching up. So sorry about your puppy Despie. Jenn I hope you feel better: Summer is coming soon that always cheers me up :)Click to expand...


Hope you don't have the sore throat flu type thing I had...it's heinous!!
Summer always makes me feel better...erm maybe because I don't work summers:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning all!:flower:
> 
> Crystal-sorry for being a crappy cycle buddy:nope:I don't know what's up with me but I've been super bummed lately, like on the verge of crying pretty often. Hopefully I just have a small case of the blues and I'll snap out of it soon. I like your new plan, and always have my fx'd that this one is the one that will work for you :hugs:
> 
> Despie- so sorry about your son but thank goodness he's ok!! Hope the soy does the trick!!
> 
> Sus- Quiet good wishes for you, hope you are in a position to celebrate this before you know it!
> 
> Ready, if you are reading this I hope you are doing well. We are all thinking about you:hugs:
> 
> Happy- Hope you are doing as well as can be expected, take care of yourself:hugs:
> 
> Suki, Peacebaby, Milty, Alison, Jax, anyone I missed hope you are all fabulous :hugs:
> 
> Anybody that had cbfm experience-I am on day 6 and thought it would ask me to test today but it hasnt...anyone know anything. Pretty sure I just blew 60$ on test sticks for no good reason though!!
> 
> Hi babes sorry u feel down ,big hugs ,as for the cbfm just keep testing I think I used 21 sticks with my first time but got a bfp on my second or third month ,it takes a while to gt to know your cycles ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I understood that it would ask you to test starting day 6 when you turn it on...today is day 6 I turned it on but it didn't ask me to-am I doing something wrong?!


----------



## Desperado167

Jenn mine has never asked for a stick on day 6 ,:shrug:I think last time I used it that it was cd9 ,dont worry u just keep turning it on every morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jenn mine has never asked for a stick on day 6 ,:shrug:I think last time I used it that it was cd9 ,dont worry u just keep turning it on every morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Despie, I got it used and didn't do anything to "reset" it-just turned it on and set it to the right day-do you think that's ok? I really wouldn't care that much but I bought the sticks from the store instead of online and they cost half my salary :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jenn mine has never asked for a stick on day 6 ,:shrug:I think last time I used it that it was cd9 ,dont worry u just keep turning it on every morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Despie, I got it used and didn't do anything to "reset" it-just turned it on and set it to the right day-do you think that's ok? I really wouldn't care that much but I bought the sticks from the store instead of online and they cost half my salary :haha:Click to expand...

It would def make a difference babe u need to reset it ,as it's going by the person that owned it before you's cycle ,and theirs may have been much longer than yours ,it's too late to reset it now as you can only get it to reset till day four and you are past that so wen af comes reset it or just leave it for this month .good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

If you have purchased a used CBEFM or if it has been a long time since you have used yours, you may want to reset the memorybanks to a clean slate. I got these off of the internet a year or so ago when I bought mine. Hope this can help someone. 

Please read all instructions over before attempting to re-set the monitor! 

1. With the monitor OFF, place a clean unused test stick with the cap on (remove plastic cap from one end and snap it onto the other end of stick) in the test stick slot of the monitor. 

2. *Make sure it snaps in.* 

3. Press and hold the "m" button. Continue pressing the "m" button while turning the monitor ON. 

(NOTE: Do not take finger off "m" button until these directions say to do so.) 
4. It will show you the "remove the test stick" sign. (a flashing test stick with an arrow pointing right) Continue pressing "m". 

5. Keep pressing the "m" button and in about 20 seconds, you will see a screen full of symbols. The screen will look as if it is going crazy and will be full of pics. 

6. Remove the test stick first and then QUICKLY release your finger from the "m" button. All of the memory should be wiped out. 

7. Your screen should display a flashing "m" and one or two dashes. If it does not, it will probably show a "1" and a non-flashing "m". If it does, then you need to repeat the process so it shows the flashing "m" and dashes. 

8. Start using the monitor on CD 1 as per the instruction booklet. 

Straight from the internet itself, good luck, baby dust to you.


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> If you have purchased a used CBEFM or if it has been a long time since you have used yours, you may want to reset the memorybanks to a clean slate. I got these off of the internet a year or so ago when I bought mine. Hope this can help someone.
> 
> Please read all instructions over before attempting to re-set the monitor!
> 
> 1. With the monitor OFF, place a clean unused test stick with the cap on (remove plastic cap from one end and snap it onto the other end of stick) in the test stick slot of the monitor.
> 
> 2. *Make sure it snaps in.*
> 
> 3. Press and hold the "m" button. Continue pressing the "m" button while turning the monitor ON.
> 
> (NOTE: Do not take finger off "m" button until these directions say to do so.)
> 4. It will show you the "remove the test stick" sign. (a flashing test stick with an arrow pointing right) Continue pressing "m".
> 
> 5. Keep pressing the "m" button and in about 20 seconds, you will see a screen full of symbols. The screen will look as if it is going crazy and will be full of pics.
> 
> 6. Remove the test stick first and then QUICKLY release your finger from the "m" button. All of the memory should be wiped out.
> 
> 7. Your screen should display a flashing "m" and one or two dashes. If it does not, it will probably show a "1" and a non-flashing "m". If it does, then you need to repeat the process so it shows the flashing "m" and dashes.
> 
> 8. Start using the monitor on CD 1 as per the instruction booklet.
> 
> Straight from the internet itself, good luck, baby dust to you.

:dohh::blush: Thanks Despie looks like I'm screwed for this month....not screwed? Gah you know what I mean:haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

How are you all today? I'm good, think the soy is going to make me ovulate earlier this month. Have EWCM and my OPK today was almost positive so need to leap on hubby for some :sex: haven't managed it the last few days due to DS having nightmares, DD scouts finishing late at 9.30pm and a very energetic puppy :dohh:!!

Despie-are you looking like you might ovulate earlier too from the soy? If I know you, you and your hubby will be on a strict :sex: regime :haha:

Jen-looks like Despie has given you some expert advice on the CBFM hope you get it sorted even if it is only for next month :hugs:

Milty- I don't think you need to see a dr, has AF come since you last posted? I have the odd cycle with a longer LP. Hope you get a lovely :bfp: or AF comes.

Aunty- hope you're doing okay thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Crystal hope you're okay, I agree with you it's hard to be positive month after month :hugs:

Ready- hope you're okay and enjoying some B+B free time :hugs::hugs:

Sus- how are you? Hope the day at a time is working for you :hugs:

Alison, Jax, Peacebaby :wave:- hope you're all okay.

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :) Hope everyone is well

Jen- Hope you got the monitor figured out:wacko:

Suki- Are you still considering donor eggs in Spain this year? If you don't mind me being nosey..why Spain? That sounded abrupt lol..I'm just wondering because we're looking at Clinics etc now and there's nothing very close..I think South Africa is the closest but just wanted to know if there's a good clinic in Spain?I find the whole egg donor part very overwhelming with how it all works but I'd rather look now and be used to the idea :) If we do have to go the donor egg route we'd be looking at going before the end of 2012.

Despie- Hope all is well with your little guy now:):hugs::hugs:

Ready- hope you're doing ok

HA- Hope your doing ok too and you have lots of support around you

Milty- I have cycles that run a bit longer, if your not sure about things maybe make an appointment with your doctor..it will at least ease your mind :):hugs:

Peace- Hope your well!!:thumbup:

AFM- Not much going on really, I have to go back to FS on Friday for a scan to check for follies so he can monitir this cycle. There was nothing on cd6 and I have a feeling they're taking a break this cycle. We'll see what happens:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

:flower: Hi ladies.

It's late, so I probably won't get a chance to read through the posts until tomorrow. :blush: I hope everyone is doing well. 

CD1 for me. :cry: 2 days earlier than I expected. I actually bled through my pants. :dohh: It started at work. I couldn't even cry about it, which maybe isn't a bad thing. If I had started, I might not have stopped. I had to insert the tampon, and then go take care of 4 new moms and their new babies. How effing cruel. :nope:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Ready I just don't know how you do it sometimes:shrug: I'd have been a total mess. It would be bad enough to get AF but to get it at work would seem..well cruel really:cry: 

Other then AF I hope you're doing well:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well AF finally came today so I'm glad. I know it's not unusual for some but I've charted off and on for 6 years and never had an LP different than 12 days. Well that is except for the 13 of Nov. and the 11 of Dec. So 15days is really odd ....

I guess we will see if it was left over stress or my new meds


Ready: someone in another thread called it underwear Armageddon 


Sus & Happy I'm thinking of you


I'm still stuck without my PC so everyone please know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Desperado167

ready and milty so sorry af appeared for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

suki am prob gonna o early too but have run out of opks .badly need to get out and buy some but am doing the every other day until i get a line on my opk then every day .had a big dip on tues then a rise today so am not sure if its the soy or wot ,tomorrow will tell .good luck in getting some good quality shagging :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Ready- I'm so sorry she got you and 2 days early how dare she? :hugs::hugs: I hate AF coming at work because you have to compose yourself but as you say it does stop you crying for hours at home :hugs::hugs:

Despie-Managed to :sex: last night, probably put my kids in therapy for the rest of their lives cos I'm not sure DD was asleep :blush:. It had to be done though, hoping to dtd tonight and tommorrow. I feel like I'm going to ovulate today or tommorrow. Fx you get some nicely timed :sex: in.

Milty- sorry AF came for you too, I hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- yes we are still thinking of going to Spain for DEIVF, we have agreed if we are not pregnant by April we will make an apponitment to discuss it. We choose Spain because our FS told us they were the best and there is a 3 year wait in the UK. As for the clinic I spent weeks researching and decided on this one because:
It had lots of pregnant women on another fertility website (has threads for all the major Spainsh clinics- also has South Africa if you want to look).
It has a good success rate of live births NOT pregnancies.
There is an English nurse that works for the clinic and will arrange prescriptions etc for us and will coordinate everything at no extra cost to us.
I wanted a smaller clinic (don't want to feel I'm on a conveyer belt!)
The lead consultant is female and speaks English cos she's American
There are direct flights to madrid (cheaper than Malaga for us), there are lots of hotels near the clinic.
They are reasonably priced about £5-6k and it is cheap to store and have another go if there are frozen embies.
I hope that helps, I have to say I go to an International lung cancer conference in Dublin every january and it is always the Spanish that seems to be doing lots of lab work regarding tumour markers etc and it's kind of helped me feel confident in their Science! I looked in to South Africa but Spain was nearer and cheaper for us.

Sus- hope you're okay :hugs:

HA- thinking of you hunny :hugs::hugs:

Jen- how you getting on with the CBFM? I hope it helps :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Peace, :wave: hope you're okay.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Suki- I'd love to have a look, could you give me the link please? I think we'll be looking at going in Sept-Nov sometime realistically, I've read other women talking about Spain and everyone seemed happy with the results :) FS won't agree to recommend ED until I do this Natural Cycle is done, but he has seen results with Natural cycles but I don't hold any hope so we'll continue planning for ED.

Hi everyone else hope you're all well :)


----------



## crystal443

Jen- isn't your appointment comin up this month?


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

We are a bit quiet at the moment, hope everyone is okay :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- have PM'd you the details of the Spanish clinic hope it's useful 

Ready- hope you're hanging in there, so sorry the Feb IUI didn't work out for you :hugs::hugs:. Have you thought about what the next step for you + OH? :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay, I find my moods get back to normal once AF is here, so hope you're okay :hugs:

Despie- how you doing? Hope you're not missing your puppy too much :hugs:. Any signs of Ovulation for you? I haven't o'd yet, think I'll get a positive opk today so will probably ov Friday. Need to keep the daily :sex: going until ovulation. I'm hoping we are getting some :spermy: ready for the egg.

HA- thinking of you, I hope you're hanging in there :hugs::hugs:

Jen-How you hun? is your appt soon? Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Peace- how are you? If I remember rightly this is your first month back ttc, hope it's going okay. FX for you hunny :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Sus, Alison-:wave: hope you're all okay.

Hope you all have a great day. I'm taking Baxter to the vets for his last jabs and getting microchipped then he can go for walkies in 5 days :happydance::happydance:. Also meeting friend for lunch, it's my New Years resolution to do more nice things for myself.

Take care ladies

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

hi everyone ,day 11 for me and as of yet we are dtd every other day ,o isnt really due for another 5 or 6 days but thought i would o early with the soy ,nothing so far ,its been really quiet and i hope u are all well ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Hi Everyone I am still here!

I am out for this month as I am suppressing O with natural progesterone cream...doing this is just about the only "natural" means i havne't tried to detox the endo (well i cheat on the diet so that doesn't count). Proponents of this means to shut off estrogen cycling and thus shrink endo say to do it for 3 cyles...I don't know if i can last that long but I know nothing else was working (chinese herbs and acupunture)..as far as still cramping kind of bad first couple days of cycle (and ovulation pain) so I figure i still have the cysts just as bad as ever. Still juicing too, taking milk thistle and Omega 3. 

My first few cycles post pardum I had NO pain with AF it was so weird and I know at that point the endo is shrunk so I will know when i am less toxic down their if i feel less or no pain. I don't know if the cream is making me crazy though? Going through stress at work so might be this that has gotten me anxious. Aw well what ever works!

Feel free to share progest cream advise/ Stories if you have any.

Will be going to SEa world in orlando Saturday so excited..


----------



## readyformore

Alison, that sounds very interesting about endo. I can't say that I am knowledgeable about it at all. But, it's worth a shot, right?

Jen- good luck with the appointment. 

Crystal and Suki- the donor egg debate has always interested me. I am sure I have already mentioned, but I have a very close friend that has a son from donor egg. He is a gem and somehow, looks just like her. She is hoping to do another round (donor embryo) at the end of this year. Of course, it would be wonderful to not even need to process the thought because a bfp shows up for both of you. :hugs:

Despie- good luck with the shag fest. :winkwink: I have never tried soy, but again, it's worth a shot, right?

Jax- I hope the temping is going well for you. 

Milty- :hugs: for AF.

Peace- hope you got the all clear from your doc and can move back to ttc. 

HA- :hugs:

Hi to everyone else that I unintentionally missed. :flower:

AFM- meh...... feeling like I need to move on. I'm done with intervention. No more opks, meds, or IUIs. I'm not even temping. Truly, I just don't think that this is going to work out for us. I'd like to have closure, but that's hard to come by when you don't plan on using birth control, ovulate every month without fail, have unprotected sex during your fertile time, and are only 35. 
But, I think that for me, it's just not healthy to continue to be so hopeful about ttc. I was much happier with myself prior to ttc. Of course, I didn't know that it would become ltttc. No one knows that. 
So, I'm trying to separate myself from the ttc world a little bit at a time. I am focusing a lot of my positive energy on getting ready for our summer vacations. We have several lined up this year and I am beyond excited. I actually went out and bought vacation items today, and our first vacation isn't planned for another 3 months. :haha:
I am also considering a job change. A coworker just approached me today with a wonderful opportunity. I have wanted to do this since my dd was born 3 years ago, but I stayed put because I wanted the stability to get me through a maternity leave. It might not pan out and I could end up staying where I currently am at, but it's really something that I hope will work out for me.

So........I'm off to go type up a resume. :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ladies, thank you all so much for your support. :cry: I'm hanging in there, watching lots of movies and consoling myself with lots of m&m's. Been lurking because I just don't have much to say atm. I can't remember what's the last update I gave you all, but we got confirmation on Monday that it's a mc... DH and I knew it was over with Saturday's beta but I had to stay on the estrogen and progesterone until there was confirmation... so I got to stop those drugs Monday and finally started bleeding in earnest yesterday. The cramping has been bad enough to wake me up at night so I'm making good use of the vicodin I have leftover from retrieval. :thumbup: I was relieved to get confirmation on Monday, and this morning that relief lifted and I'm just left with the sadness. Nothing to be done about that other than just wade through it until it lifts, too.

I'm going back into lurking for now, but I'll be back. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

HappyAuntie :hugs::hugs::hugs: and thanks for updating us. Take care of yourself.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello Ladies:flower:

Haven't been on much lately cause I've been pissy and I like you ladies too much to subject you to that:haha:I've decided I just need to SUCK IT UP!!!

Despie-soooo hoping the soy does the trick, happy shagging to you hun:

Ready-really really sorry it didn't work out. Do whatever you need to do to be happy. I'm quite jealous of your new job prospect, I think that is what I need also. I think it's just so tough to be in an environment where you are forced to see preggo ladies constantly-I hope you get the new job and it's just perfect for you:hugs:

Crystal-hope you are fantastic, thanks so much for your kind words when I was feeling so down, you are a gem!:hugs:

Sus-how are you doing? I hope everything is going great, take it easy and enjoy yourself!

Milty-sorry AF got you, sometimes when I know it's coming but it's taking it's time for me it's just a relief when it finally comes!

Suki-either you get a bfp or go to Spain for your bfp, either way it looks like its going to be an exciting year for you!!:thumbup:

Alison-I have never heard of that treatment for endo-where did you hear about it? I hope it works! I just finished my second no tampons month gosh it's yucky when you have such a heavy flow!! Let me know how it goes for you!

HappyA-big :hugs: I hope you are being taken care of at home, m&ms are definately a must!

Peacebaby-you are back at ttc right? Are you temping, opk or anything?

Jax if you're there hello!

Well I am going to have to wait until next month for the cbfm as lovely Despie let me know I had it all wrong lol and didn't reset it! Thankfully you told me Despie or I might have wasted all those expensive sticks!! 
My appointment this month is the 21st so I'm excited for that, plus the psychic told me I would conceive my boy this month:haha:So it must be so!
Hope you are all great! :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm doing a catch up after being away from BnB for a wee while with OH trouble :wacko:. Just wanted to send out plenty of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you ladies - HA, ready, despie, sus, crystal, suki, jen, alison, peacebaby, milty, jax.


----------



## Jennifer01

keekeesaurus said:


> I'm doing a catch up after being away from BnB for a wee while with OH trouble :wacko:. Just wanted to send out plenty of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you ladies - HA, ready, despie, sus, crystal, suki, jen, alison, peacebaby, milty, jax.

Sorry you are having trouble, hope everything is better and back on track for you :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jennifer01 said:


> Sorry you are having trouble, hope everything is better and back on track for you :hugs:

Thank you lovely :hugs:. I'm getting there :thumbup:.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :)

Keeks- Hope things are ok with you:hugs:

Jen- Hope you're well, I had a follie 11.8 mm yesterday so I guess I'll O this month:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Ladies :hugs:

Ready, Suki, Jen, Keeks, Despie, Milty, Happy, Crystal, Peace, and anyone I might have missed lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have just come back from my short break, it was a nice time away, now back to reality :wacko: 

I am still taking one day at a time, until scan and blood confirm if it is viable or not. Waiting for an appointment with my FS. I have to admit that it is hard not to lose it and worry every now and again, but hey, nothing I can do now so just :coffee:

I am going to catch up with the thread now to see how all of you have been this week. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Hope you're all okay. Well I ended up going to the local pub with one of the Mums from school, they had a band playing Oasis, Stereophonics and The Verve so I had a great night!

Well I think I ovulated yesterday but temps not reliable today from booze and lack of sleep. Hopefully we have :sex: enough this month. Have had strong ovulation cramps and lots of EWCM which I think must be the soy.

Despie-Any sign of ovulation for you hunny?:hugs:

Sus- glad you're okay, I can't wait till you've had your scan and you can relax a bit :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're feeling better, don't be afraid to come on here when you're feeling pissed off- we're all here for you sweetie :hugs: Hope the psychic was right, I'm seeing one next week it was only £10 on a Groupon offer :haha:

Crystal- yeah on the ovulation this month- wouldn't it be amazing if you had a surprise :bfp:

Ready- hope you're okay hunny, hope you and OH are hanging in there :hugs:

HA- hello I hope the films, support are helping you, great to hear from you. I hope you're okay(ish) :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keeke- Hi! Sorry to hear you've been having problems but glad you're back :hugs:

Jax, Alison, Peace-:wave: hope you're okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki glad u had a great time ,sounds fab and it def looks like u o yesterday hoping for a big rise tomorrow ,no sign for me yet ,usually o cd16-cd19 so am hoping sometime soon ,dtd this morning and doing the every other dy till I get a line :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday morning :flower:

Suki and Despie - i'm following your soy stories with great interest ! So far it all sounds good, fx'd you both got good strong ov and it works! 

Sus, glad you enjoyed your break and you're right to take it one day at a time though i'm sure it is difficult not to worry :hugs::hugs:

Ready and Milty sorry about AF :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The new job possibility sounds great Ready, a change is good and getting out of your current environment may be just the thing to do. 

Jen sorry that you're feeling down, you're not subjecting us to it - we're here to listen. About the CBFM, you could continue with it this month and reset for next month (hope you won't need to though!). Save one of your used test sticks because that works to re-set using the instructions Despie posted.

Alison,that's an interesting method of treating endo. As i was reading your post i remembered a friend who had endo say that her doctor put her on a 3 month injection to suppress AF and effectively put her in menopausal state to shrink the endo. After that she had the laser to scrape of what was left. She is now almost 20 wks pregnant so it worked for her! Good luck :flower:

Crystal, so glad your FS is so great and natural IVf sounds like an awesome plan. I've heard that is it growing in popularity here in London with more ladies preferring to cut back on all the hormonal stimulation. Do you know when you're likely to start? (sorry if i missed this)

Keeks, nice that you're back. Love your colourful avatar kitties :kiss:

:wave: Jax, HappyAuntie and everyone else :hugs:

afm we're ttc again and i'm trying to stay relaxed about it otherwise i will lose my mind :haha: AF lasted all of 2 days so who knows what's going on in there! We're moving to another apartment in two weeks so i've got lots of packing to keep busy with. It's within the same area as we are in now because I wanted stay within my doctor's catchment area, if we moved to another area I would have to start all over again with a new doctor & new hospital and i couldn't see myself going through that :dohh:. This doctor and the hospital know my history and that makes a huge difference. So thats me waiting to ov :coffee::shrug::sleep:

lots of :hugs: :hugs: everyone


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness I feel behind again...I've had the flu and been in bed

I'm still not well but I will be lurking as well

HA :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty ,sorry u are sick ,big hugs ,PB ,good luck on staying sane :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

:hi: Hope you are all doing well! I am working so hard right now I don´t check in for days then I lose track of everyone. so :hugs: all round.


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi all!!

Peacebaby-what cd are you on? You might be cycle buddies with crystal and I! I hope everything works out this month:thumbup:

Milty-it's a nasty flu going around, hope you feel better soon

Crystal-great news that you are in this month!! Let's make the transition from cycle buddies to bump buddies this month!

Suki-let us know what the psychic says!Glad you had an awesome night out!

Sus-I read your journal, I'm thinking about you and hoping everything works out perfect :hugs:

Despie-any sign of O yet? I think half of us will be O'ing on the same day this month:haha:

Alison-hope you are well and you enjoyed sea world, I've never been but we have something that I think is similar in niagara falls called marineland:thumbup:

Ready-If you are reading this hope you are great and getting that new job!

Hi to Jax, keeks, nats, anyone I missed (sorry!!)

Had a fantastic weekend, went out with oh and friends had such a good time it snapped me out of my funk and made me realize if it doesn't happen it's ok, we will go out and have a great time and enjoy our lives!! The wine helped big time:haha:
Hope everyone is fantastic, I'm just waiting to O and a couple weeks from doctors appointment


----------



## crystal443

Morning Girls

Peace- We're hoping to do a Natural IVF cycle after AF arrives but I'm not positive on that yet. FS wanted to go ahead this cycle and we did think about it but I think there should be a month or two break between cycles. I feel great physically but emotionally I'm not quite there yet. I think I'm still feeling abit weary and DH was pretty upset this time around so def need a second to breathe and then on to our next cycle. :hugs:

Jen- I'd love to be bump buddies :hugs: I really am over TTC at the moment and a BFP couldn't come at a better time :) Let's hope we can do it, I was supposed to go to FS this morning for a scan but I cancelled:blush: I really want a few weeks of no doctors so I can relax. We're only doing 1 cycle of Natural IVF and if nothing fertilizes we're going straight to donor eggs. :thumbup:

Morning everyone else:flower: Hope everyone is well nd had a great weekend:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal I can imagine how taxing it's been on you both. This journey takes so much out of one emotionally so I'm sure a breather from doctors, scans and needles will do you both good. 

Jen glad to hear you had a good night out :thumbup: Yay, it's almost appointment time. Its a great step forward, so excited for you.

Milty, how are you feeling today? Poor thing it sounds like an awful flu bug. Hope you're clear of it soon.

Despie, fx'd the soy brings your Ov forward.

Sus, we're all thinking of you and praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready, Keeks, Alison, HA, everyone else :wave:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> Peacebaby-what cd are you on? You might be cycle buddies with crystal and I! I hope everything works out this month:thumbup:

Jen I'm on CD9 so right behind you, but who knows when Ov will be :shrug:


----------



## crystal443

If I had a follie 11.8mm on Friday, does anyone know about when I'd ovulate? I was thinking in a day or two but I'm not sure:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> If I had a follie 11.8mm on Friday, does anyone know about when I'd ovulate? I was thinking in a day or two but I'm not sure:shrug:

crystal sorry i have no idea but just want to send u big loves and hugs cos i can feel your pain and frustration :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

You girls are so good at keeping me in your thoughts and posts, thank you :flower: Must confess without your updates I'd be lost on where everyone is at :dohh: but please remember that I'm thinking about you all!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey crystal, follies are about 20mm when they are good to go so if they average a growth of 1-2mm a day then I'd say maybe a week? Although that's a guesstimate :thumbup:.


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies

Sorry it's been a few days I hope everyone is okay.

Well the saga of my ovulation continues; I had what I thought was a positive opk on CD 14 and had a slight temp dip on CD 15 was expecting a temp rise but had beer on CD15 and not much sleep CD 16 so didn't click that my temps were not rising. Anyway still had lots of EWCM yesterday CD17 so decided to POAS almost positive opk-WTF?! So I looked at the opk from CD 14 and the test line is the same colour as the control line so I guess not really positive :dohh:, the opk yesterday was the same and todays opk is finally positive. So poor hubby has been shagging my arse off and I still haven't ovulated :blush:. He's going to cry when I tell him we need to :sex: today and tommorrow! I let him have yesterday off because we dtd 5 days out of 6, poor hubby is a once a week kind of guy :blush:. So all our shagging was at the wrong time :dohh::growlmad:. Will have to do my best to seduce him I've had a shit day at work and he's stressed to the hills at work- any ideas?

Despie- have you ovulated yet? Hope you're okay sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- think a month off for your sanity sounds very sensible :hugs::hugs:.

Milty- hope you're feeling better i had flu a few weeks ago and it was awful :hugs::hugs:

Peace- hope you haven't gone tcc crazy yet- like the rest of us :haha::hugs:

Jen- getting closer to your appt, keep us posted :hugs::hugs:

Ready- I hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Sus-hope things are okay with you :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Keeke, Alison, Natsby and HA :wave: hope you're all okay.

sending you all lots of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Suki for seduction tips, Despie's your woman 
:thumbup: :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki i am so sorry babes , was it the soy ? Now i am worried lol as we have been dtd every other day and i told oh wednesday was r last day .think i will have to make him a macca milkshake lol.suki i guess u need to put sonething sexy on and talk dirty or lace his dinner with horny goats weed.:haha:Good luck .:hugs::kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies! Despie will casually put my Anne summers baby doll on under my dressing gown & give hubby caffeine & hope for the best!!
Will let u know if I succeed or not!!
Have a good evening ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Red bull works too:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Suki-Its such a pain in the butt when OPK's do that..good luck with your DH and on the bright side you should have swimmers waiting on the eggie :hugs:

Despie- Hope soy doesn't mess you up :hugs: I've never tried it but I have been thinking about it if my Natural Cycle of IVF doesn't work..I'll see how you ladies get on first :hugs:

Peace- Hope all is well :hugs:

Keekee- Thanks I thought it was 1-2 mm per day but I wasn't sure, so I should O anytime between now and Friday :)

Jen- Hope your doing ok, you must be gearing up to O as well, I always chuckle to myself with some of the stuff I type on here..where else would you ask someone if they're ready to ovulate etc :shrug: 

Jax- I agree with you, I'd be lost without the ladies on here :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Suki-Its such a pain in the butt when OPK's do that..good luck with your DH and on the bright side you should have swimmers waiting on the eggie :hugs:
> 
> Despie- Hope soy doesn't mess you up :hugs: I've never tried it but I have been thinking about it if my Natural Cycle of IVF doesn't work..I'll see how you ladies get on first :hugs:
> 
> Peace- Hope all is well :hugs:
> 
> Keekee- Thanks I thought it was 1-2 mm per day but I wasn't sure, so I should O anytime between now and Friday :)
> 
> Jen- Hope your doing ok, you must be gearing up to O as well, I always chuckle to myself with some of the stuff I type on here..where else would you ask someone if they're ready to ovulate etc :shrug:
> 
> Jax- I agree with you, I'd be lost without the ladies on here :hugs:


I am thinking that I will in the next few days-but not having the usual o pains yet. One thing I am having is AF like cramping, not super bad but that same lower back and belly ache. Anyone know what this could be about? I was wondering if it is a sign of endo or cysts?


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Sorry it's been a few days I hope everyone is okay.
> 
> Well the saga of my ovulation continues; I had what I thought was a positive opk on CD 14 and had a slight temp dip on CD 15 was expecting a temp rise but had beer on CD15 and not much sleep CD 16 so didn't click that my temps were not rising. Anyway still had lots of EWCM yesterday CD17 so decided to POAS almost positive opk-WTF?! So I looked at the opk from CD 14 and the test line is the same colour as the control line so I guess not really positive :dohh:, the opk yesterday was the same and todays opk is finally positive. So poor hubby has been shagging my arse off and I still haven't ovulated :blush:. He's going to cry when I tell him we need to :sex: today and tommorrow! I let him have yesterday off because we dtd 5 days out of 6, poor hubby is a once a week kind of guy :blush:. So all our shagging was at the wrong time :dohh::growlmad:. Will have to do my best to seduce him I've had a shit day at work and he's stressed to the hills at work- any ideas?
> 
> Despie- have you ovulated yet? Hope you're okay sweetie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Crystal- think a month off for your sanity sounds very sensible :hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Milty- hope you're feeling better i had flu a few weeks ago and it was awful :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Peace- hope you haven't gone tcc crazy yet- like the rest of us :haha::hugs:
> 
> Jen- getting closer to your appt, keep us posted :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready- I hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus-hope things are okay with you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax, Keeke, Alison, Natsby and HA :wave: hope you're all okay.
> 
> sending you all lots of
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ugh I swear when I die it will be at the hands of a vile opk!! I barely get a positive, usually get stark white, just frustrating!! Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## Jennifer01

Peacebaby how are things going being back at ttc? Crystal was right, the things we are able to ask on here, I basically just asked how the sex is going at your house peace:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

haha lol Jen..it's going.....well stark white pee sticks and low fertility on the cbfm...blah blah...urghh I hate not knowing exactly when..what we need is a gadget with geekish software and a voice that says "you will produce a golden egg on the 7th March between 9-10pm" 
Ready, could you put that on your 'must invent' list :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> haha lol Jen..it's going.....well stark white pee sticks and low fertility on the cbfm...blah blah...urghh I hate not knowing exactly when..what we need is a gadget with geekish software and a voice that says "you will produce a golden egg on the 7th March between 9-10pm"
> Ready, could you put that on your 'must invent' list :haha:

I think your pee sticks and my pee sticks should get together and go bowling....hopefully you've seen the breakfast club or that quote just sounds crazy:haha:


----------



## crystal443

peace-We do need a Golden Egg Predictor:thumbup: It would make my life sooo much easier:haha::haha: after about the third or fourth day of sex..I'm over it only to then finally get the + OPK:haha::haha: 

Jen- I'm staying far far away from OPK's this month, I always panic and tell DH its time to get busy and then nothin:growlmad: So I'm just going to temp and see how it goes.:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> peace-We do need a Golden Egg Predictor:thumbup: It would make my life sooo much easier:haha::haha: after about the third or fourth day of sex..I'm over it only to then finally get the + OPK:haha::haha:
> 
> Jen- I'm staying far far away from OPK's this month, I always panic and tell DH its time to get busy and then nothin:growlmad: So I'm just going to temp and see how it goes.:thumbup:

I'm temping and doing sporadic opk's just kinda here and there, I rarely get a true positive so I don't stress too much about them, I think I have a short surge? I have tried so many patterns, everyday,every other day, day of O only, etc etc so im just going to get busy here and there and hope for the best! I feel less stress than usual bc I am thinking I might have clomid, hsg, lap etc on the horizon!! I know ttc can get soooo exhausting, it will be nice I get back to doing it just because you feel like it, not because you are in a panic because you just saw ewcm:haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Yes i agree where else could you talk about your cervical fluid and ask for tips on shagging hubby? :haha::haha:

You'll all be pleased to know I managed to seduce hubby- thank god for Anne Summers I say!:blush::haha: So my temp has gone up today so looks like I ovulated yesterday the same day as my positive opk which is weird! like Peace + Jen said (+I know Ready will agree) opks can be really shitty and this month I ran out of clear blue digital so only used IC opks and I do find it harder to tell if test line is the same colour or darker :dohh:

Despie- hope you and hubby are getting lots of :sex: in ready for the egg! Think your hubby is a more willing participant than mine! My poor hubby 5 days in a row and he looks half the man he was! I don't know how you manage it so well with kids, mine are the best contraception in the world :hugs:

Crystal- FX the natural IVF is the one for you :hugs::hugs:

Peace + Jen- Fx you ovulate soon and have lots of :spermy: ready for your eggs.

Milty- hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Sus- hope things are okay with you :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Keeke, Alsin, HA- :wave: hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki well done on seducing hubby :thumbup::haha:Mine is willing but he's a lot on at work this week and is ducking and diving :nope:My opks are still not positive and I don't really know wots happening but I have lots of cm .as for dtd with the kids ,it's a nightmare honestly ,lots of popcorn and loud DVDs seem to work and I have a lock on my door :haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Girls:hugs:

I see therer is lots of TTC and nookie going on on this thread lately :thumbup::haha: Pure envy, I need some nookie:blush:

Suki, last cycle I ovlulated the same day I had my positive OPK as well 

Crystal, good for a month off, it does keep you sane. I have the same problem I get too obsessed with temps and opk tellingis the right time and then OH is not up for it! :nope:

Ready, if you are lurking... I miss you, hope you are ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, Jax, Keeks, Peace, Natsby, Jen, Alison, Milty, HA, :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you are all ok and thanks for your lovely wishes. 

AFM, back from my big ectopic scare. Everything is ok so far, embryo has implated in the righ place but is too soon to see if its viable, next scan will determine that. I just feel a bit down as it is my 4th bfp and like the other 3 I ended up in hospital being high risk! :cry::cry:I just wonder why I just can´t have a normal pg! :cry: anyway, now the take one day a time apporach again till they say if its viable. :coffee::coffee:


----------



## alison29

Hi Guys I am back from long weekend. That sounds great about a career opportunity ready I am struggling with some work drama myself right now. Jenn you are right it is kind of gross not using the corks BUT it is gross thinking about it all being shoved back up there too. 
HI Every one else! I am reading your posts just also catching up on work so not commenting on it all.

Dr. Lee and let me post the link for the other site after I post this for the other site on "ovary suppresion" It is worth a try for me nothin else is working. So far i have had no egg this month and I am way past ovulation (guess i should figure that out soon!) okay back in a sec with the link


----------



## alison29

its infertility workshop here if you want to read
https://infertilityworkshop.com/blo...tural-progesterone-cream-ovulation-shutdown2/


----------



## sukisam

Well ladies i'm back from my reading with the psychic and it was kind of freaky- I was slightly put of by the fact that she looked a bit crazy and had the worse fake clip on ponytail I've ever seen!:haha::haha:

Anyway she uses Tarot cards so does cards for now and the past, then I had to pick 4 cards for each of the next 6 months. Anyway poor woman I was giving her nothing it was like I was working for MI5!! She picked up on my work and the fact i had reduced my hours, also that I worked with a friend not a colleague. i told her I was interested in family she asked if we were ttc and when I had picked all of the cards for the next 6 months I had to pick the card that would be the focus of the reading and the card was a lady holding a baby. anyway she said major decision in April, Professional visit May which would open up new options to us and a happy ending in June. I would be very happy if that was true!

All of which i felt could be lucky guesses but then she near the end she said has your Dad passed and i said yes- I had not mentioned bereavement, loss or sadness except I told her Emily was stillborn because she kept saying have you got 2 or 3 children cos I feel like this next baby with be your 4th? I had said Mille + Josh so she was confused why next baby would be 4th. Anyway then she said your Dad is here, let me get his name is it RW? His name is Ray William, then she said he says you're going to have another baby but you're going abroad, is it Spain? She then said are you deciding between Marbella + Madrid? (we are! prob Madrid but i had been re-looking a couple of day ago and did look at Marbella). She then said the killer line your Dad is with Ruby, he's looking after her-who's Ruby? Only me and my Mum know when we saw Emily the last time in the chapel the day before her funeral my Dad kissed her and quietly said goodbye Ruby Tuesday. Nobody knows that except me, my Mum and my Dad. Then she said he's happy the changes you've made at work (he always wanted me to be part time) and he's really happy about Wednesdays and wants me to carry on with my Wednesday plans-DD goes to my Mum on a wed and stays over and recently we decided me, DD and my Mum would go to Zumba on a wed and we're going tommorrow for the first time!!

Anyway there you have it- kind of freaky she got so much right, some of the things that were vague I guess you interpret how you want to but so much was spot on. so if she's right looks like I'm going to Spain for DEIVF and it might work! It's nice to have hope and the stuff she said about my Dad was so nice.

Don't worry ladies I realise she could be talking a croc of shit and I may never get DEIVF or a baby but having a little bit of hope is so nice- after 2.5 years I had really lost most of my hope.

Hope you ladies are good, feel free to tell me what you think of my reading, I'm not precious my Hubby thinks it's bullshit but is thinking there might be something in it after some of the stuff she said!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Forgot to say

Great news Sus that everything is in the right place, FX the next scan will tell you beany is viable :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Ong suki I got goosebumps reading that ,:cry:I do truly believe that our loved ones that have passed are watching over us and if it was all a croc of shit how would she know all theses things ?I say role on June then ,I do want a reading now too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Wow Suki what an amazing reading!! 

And she couldn't have known anyone who knows much about you, because it was a Groupon deal not a recommendation from a friend, am I right? 

I'm so happy for you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Wow Suki, that reading is amazing, lucky guesses are possible but how could she guess so much information that only you know? Like Despie I do believe that our loved ones that had gone are looking after us. 

I do hope its right and we are celebrating good news from you soon xxx

Btw, a half spanish lady (me) would recommend Madrid over Marbella as Madrid has really good clinics and very good specialists. Marbella as a place has its charms, but not too sure about healthcare. Have you looked at Barcelona?


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies for all your sweet comments I really appreciate it. It was a group on voucher I'd never heard of her. 
Sus- we will choose procreatic in Madrid i was just reading about Marbella the other day and was having a wobble about Madrid.
Have a great evening ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Sus- So glad little bean has implanted in the right place:hugs: Did you find out why you were having so much pain? 

Suki- The tarot reader gave you hope and you're right, sometimes that's what's important. She sounds like she got alot of things right for you, so let's keep our FX'd she's right and you're looking at your BFP very soon:thumbup: Why do pcychics, tarot readers etc. have to dress oddly? I went to one quite awhile ago and she too had bad hair etc.:shrug: :haha::haha:

Morning lovely Despie:flower: I hope Soy hasn't f*cked you up, I laughed when I read the popcorn and loud DVD's lol. :hugs::hugs:

Jen- Hello partner:flower: Hope things are going well for you and O is thinking about showing up for you:thumbup:

Alison- I'm going to take a look at that link in a little while, but hope all is well for you and you had a good long weekend:thumbup:

Peace- Good Morning, hope your well:thumbup: 

Ready- Hi:flower: hope your time away is treating you well:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal ,good morning my lovely ,:hugs::hugs:I am just heading to bed ,still no positive opks yet but lots and lots of ewcm.we will see wot tomorrows temp brings ,oh is allowing me one more shag and then that's it so either tomorrow morning or night ,:haha:He's so much work on ATM and is tired even thou I am giving him macca and horny goats weed left right and centre in his smoothies :haha::blush:How are you love?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I'm good Despie, I hope you get your +OPK soon then..its so frustrating to wait on a positive opk that's for sure. You'll need to keep giving him Macca and Horny Goats Weed to keep his energy up :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Well ladies i'm back from my reading with the psychic and it was kind of freaky- I was slightly put of by the fact that she looked a bit crazy and had the worse fake clip on ponytail I've ever seen!:haha::haha:
> 
> Anyway she uses Tarot cards so does cards for now and the past, then I had to pick 4 cards for each of the next 6 months. Anyway poor woman I was giving her nothing it was like I was working for MI5!! She picked up on my work and the fact i had reduced my hours, also that I worked with a friend not a colleague. i told her I was interested in family she asked if we were ttc and when I had picked all of the cards for the next 6 months I had to pick the card that would be the focus of the reading and the card was a lady holding a baby. anyway she said major decision in April, Professional visit May which would open up new options to us and a happy ending in June. I would be very happy if that was true!
> 
> All of which i felt could be lucky guesses but then she near the end she said has your Dad passed and i said yes- I had not mentioned bereavement, loss or sadness except I told her Emily was stillborn because she kept saying have you got 2 or 3 children cos I feel like this next baby with be your 4th? I had said Mille + Josh so she was confused why next baby would be 4th. Anyway then she said your Dad is here, let me get his name is it RW? His name is Ray William, then she said he says you're going to have another baby but you're going abroad, is it Spain? She then said are you deciding between Marbella + Madrid? (we are! prob Madrid but i had been re-looking a couple of day ago and did look at Marbella). She then said the killer line your Dad is with Ruby, he's looking after her-who's Ruby? Only me and my Mum know when we saw Emily the last time in the chapel the day before her funeral my Dad kissed her and quietly said goodbye Ruby Tuesday. Nobody knows that except me, my Mum and my Dad. Then she said he's happy the changes you've made at work (he always wanted me to be part time) and he's really happy about Wednesdays and wants me to carry on with my Wednesday plans-DD goes to my Mum on a wed and stays over and recently we decided me, DD and my Mum would go to Zumba on a wed and we're going tommorrow for the first time!!
> 
> Anyway there you have it- kind of freaky she got so much right, some of the things that were vague I guess you interpret how you want to but so much was spot on. so if she's right looks like I'm going to Spain for DEIVF and it might work! It's nice to have hope and the stuff she said about my Dad was so nice.
> 
> Don't worry ladies I realise she could be talking a croc of shit and I may never get DEIVF or a baby but having a little bit of hope is so nice- after 2.5 years I had really lost most of my hope.
> 
> Hope you ladies are good, feel free to tell me what you think of my reading, I'm not precious my Hubby thinks it's bullshit but is thinking there might be something in it after some of the stuff she said!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh Suki what an amazing day you have had!! I don't know how anyone could think it is bullshit with the kinds of things you heard...I get being skeptical because there are crooks out there for sure but when names and references to private events like that how can you deny it? And at the very least it's been some hope and relief during tough times. Excited to see how things turn out for you:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Sus- So glad little bean has implanted in the right place:hugs: Did you find out why you were having so much pain?
> 
> Suki- The tarot reader gave you hope and you're right, sometimes that's what's important. She sounds like she got alot of things right for you, so let's keep our FX'd she's right and you're looking at your BFP very soon:thumbup: Why do pcychics, tarot readers etc. have to dress oddly? I went to one quite awhile ago and she too had bad hair etc.:shrug: :haha::haha:
> 
> Morning lovely Despie:flower: I hope Soy hasn't f*cked you up, I laughed when I read the popcorn and loud DVD's lol. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jen- Hello partner:flower: Hope things are going well for you and O is thinking about showing up for you:thumbup:
> 
> Alison- I'm going to take a look at that link in a little while, but hope all is well for you and you had a good long weekend:thumbup:
> 
> Peace- Good Morning, hope your well:thumbup:
> 
> Ready- Hi:flower: hope your time away is treating you well:hugs:

Hi Crystal,

Hope you are hanging in there, sometimes the wait for O is worse than TWW (prob because you are also exhausted from all the bd!:haha:) I have decided to try a new tactic and am holding off bd for a few days until I get O pains to try to save up the swimmers-when we did the SA last year it was after 4 days abstinence and the numbers were very good!Today I got a nearly positive opk, I think I will try taking one again tonight...I never seem to fully catch that surge!


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Crystal ,good morning my lovely ,:hugs::hugs:I am just heading to bed ,still no positive opks yet but lots and lots of ewcm.we will see wot tomorrows temp brings ,oh is allowing me one more shag and then that's it so either tomorrow morning or night ,:haha:He's so much work on ATM and is tired even thou I am giving him macca and horny goats weed left right and centre in his smoothies :haha::blush:How are you love?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, I must be like your husband, I feel like I have a limit to the goodies I can give out without getting too tired:haha:I hope he is up for another round!:winkwink:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Suki well done on seducing hubby :thumbup::haha:Mine is willing but he's a lot on at work this week and is ducking and diving :nope:My opks are still not positive and I don't really know wots happening but I have lots of cm .as for dtd with the kids ,it's a nightmare honestly ,lots of popcorn and loud DVDs seem to work and I have a lock on my door :haha::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh lucky your kids are still young enough for that!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ok ladies sorry for the multiple posts but am looking for advice! Just got positive opk tonight around 8:30, am having O pains. I know after the positive opk you ovulate after 24 hours but before 48-not sure if I should get down to it tonight or wait till tomorrow?? I know it prob doesn't matter just trying to give it our best shot:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I think I'm ovulating today too!!!:hugs: I"m not sure what to tell you but if it were me and I couldn't do it today and tomorrow and had to choose I'd probably choose tomorrow. Not sure what everyone else thinks though, I could be wrong:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen- I think I'm ovulating today too!!!:hugs: I"m not sure what to tell you but if it were me and I couldn't do it today and tomorrow and had to choose I'd probably choose tomorrow. Not sure what everyone else thinks though, I could be wrong:shrug:

Thanks crystal, I am trying for today and tomorrow! I should know by now it's not a big deal-I have had ff tell me how "excellent" my chances are because of my bd pattern many times before (of course, shortly followed by a bfn) but I guess I was so excited about the positive opk:haha:


----------



## Milty

Jen some have a real short surge and O in 12 hours so I'm not sure...maybe in the morning or tonight


----------



## Milty

FYI I'm doing better but now super behind at my work...thanks for the well wishes

Sus good to know you are ok


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Ok ladies sorry for the multiple posts but am looking for advice! Just got positive opk tonight around 8:30, am having O pains. I know after the positive opk you ovulate after 24 hours but before 48-not sure if I should get down to it tonight or wait till tomorrow?? I know it prob doesn't matter just trying to give it our best shot:haha:

I would wait till tomorrow hey who am I kidding I would have to do tonight but would rather wait till tomorrow ,good luck wot ever u decide ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jennifer01 said:


> Ok ladies sorry for the multiple posts but am looking for advice! Just got positive opk tonight around 8:30, am having O pains. I know after the positive opk you ovulate after 24 hours but before 48-not sure if I should get down to it tonight or wait till tomorrow?? I know it prob doesn't matter just trying to give it our best shot:haha:

Down to it tonight Jen, that is what I did on my last cycle, bd the day I had my positive OPK.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

sukisam said:


> Thanks ladies for all your sweet comments I really appreciate it. It was a group on voucher I'd never heard of her.
> Sus- we will choose procreatic in Madrid i was just reading about Marbella the other day and was having a wobble about Madrid.
> Have a great evening ladies
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I think you ave gone for the best choice! :thumbup: 
There are also a couple of very good clinics in Barcelona as well, where I come from, one being Clinica Dexeus.

My sister had hodgkin's lymphoma at 19 :cry: and before she had the chemo went to the above clinic to have ther ovarian tissue removed so that it could be implanted again once se wants to try for babies. Hope it works for her poor thing :hugs::hugs: she is only 23 now.

Crystal, they don´t have a clue what is causing the pain :nope: some of the girls have said on my journal that it could be severe IBS, who knows :shrug:

How are you all ladies? big :hug: to you all. 
Has anyone heard from Ready?


----------



## alison29

Suki who did your reading? I had one by brooke. Those Tarot cards are freaking scary they are right so much of the time. I asked about conceiving and a promotion on work. Both had good replies still waiting though on both :) Hi Everyone I hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## alison29

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Suki-Its such a pain in the butt when OPK's do that..good luck with your DH and on the bright side you should have swimmers waiting on the eggie :hugs:
> 
> Despie- Hope soy doesn't mess you up :hugs: I've never tried it but I have been thinking about it if my Natural Cycle of IVF doesn't work..I'll see how you ladies get on first :hugs:
> 
> Peace- Hope all is well :hugs:
> 
> Keekee- Thanks I thought it was 1-2 mm per day but I wasn't sure, so I should O anytime between now and Friday :)
> 
> Jen- Hope your doing ok, you must be gearing up to O as well, I always chuckle to myself with some of the stuff I type on here..where else would you ask someone if they're ready to ovulate etc :shrug:
> 
> Jax- I agree with you, I'd be lost without the ladies on here :hugs:
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I will in the next few days-but not having the usual o pains yet. One thing I am having is AF like cramping, not super bad but that same lower back and belly ache. Anyone know what this could be about? I was wondering if it is a sign of endo or cysts?Click to expand...

Jenn where is your pain? I think someone else said something about IBS..Think about what you have eaten before you have the pain or if their could be (gross TMI) some old food making it's way on out of your body. 
Milk, beans, cruciferus vegtables, too much whole grains like bran..these all give me pains from indigestion and has only gotten worse in my 30s...Where i get the endo pains and I think it's endo is my ovaries but it is usually just the active ovary that month at least i am guessing.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay :flower:. Have just had an argument with DD she's 12 and full of hormones which can make her very unpleasant to live with! Just lost my temper and swore so now i feel really bad. Why is it so hard to be a good Mum :growlmad:. Other than that a pretty normal day for me, been to pilates and off to Zumba tonight with DD (if i let her out of her room!) and My Mum should be fun.:growlmad:

Sus- I'm glad you think Madrid is a good idea, need to speak to hubby and sort out a date to go to the clinic for an initial assessment. need to get mine and hubbys bloods re-done cos they all need to be under 6 months. Sorry to hear about your sister I hope the storing the ocarian tissue works for her when she's ready for a family :hugs:. Hope all is well with you :hugs:

Despie- have you ovulated yet? Hoping you have lots of lovely :spermy: ready for your egg.:hugs:

Alison-The psychic was a face to face meeting with a lady in bristol, I got her from a Groupon deal:hugs:

Jen- yah for the positive opk I hope you have managed to get some :sex: in :hugs:

Crystal- hope you're enjoying your month "off" and getting ready for the natural IVF cycle.:hugs: I have IBS and certain foods give me realld bad cramps- white bread, pasta etc I also can't have too much fibre and if I have fruit i have to eat it before i eat anything else if I eat it after it seems to frement in my gut! 

Peace- are you in the 2ww yet? Fx you've had some nicely timed :sex: this month :hugs:

Milty- hope you're recovered from the flu :hugs:

Jax, Ready, Keekee :wave: hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I have a 13 year old dd so i Know were u are coming from ,am currently holding my pee as I Poas at lunch time and the tests were nearly positive so I guess o day is either today or tomorrow ,which means the soy really only made o the same day or a day later ,I see u just need one more temp for your crosshairs :thumbup:Was your cycle later or just the same with the soy?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:good luck with the zumba ,sounds fab :kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Despie
I ovulated a little bit later with soy I'm usually CD 14-16 (ish) but was CD 18 this month. It surprised me because when i took it a while back it gave me perfect 28 day cycles and I ovulated on Cd 14.
Yep- should get my crosshair tommorrow after 3 elavated temps :happydance:
Hope the POAS ended in a positive opk happy :sex:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Despie
> I ovulated a little bit later with soy I'm usually CD 14-16 (ish) but was CD 18 this month. It surprised me because when i took it a while back it gave me perfect 28 day cycles and I ovulated on Cd 14.
> Yep- should get my crosshair tommorrow after 3 elavated temps :happydance:
> Hope the POAS ended in a positive opk happy :sex:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I shouldn't be too far behind u then :thumbup:How's your puppy?:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

He's gorgeous thanks! Bit of a handful but worth it took him out on the lead for the first time today to pick up ds from school today so he had lots of admirers!
Hope you're not missing your puppy too much
Xx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> He's gorgeous thanks! Bit of a handful but worth it took him out on the lead for the first time today to pick up ds from school today so he had lots of admirers!
> Hope you're not missing your puppy too much
> Xx

I really am I wish I could cuddle him right now :cry::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Hun I'm so sorry he had to go:hugs::hugs:
Hopefully you'll have a lovely baby to cuddle soon
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies thanks for all the advice, went for last night then again tonight!
I think I do have a short surge for sure so hoping we did the right thing!:thumbup: hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

alison29 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Suki-Its such a pain in the butt when OPK's do that..good luck with your DH and on the bright side you should have swimmers waiting on the eggie :hugs:
> 
> Despie- Hope soy doesn't mess you up :hugs: I've never tried it but I have been thinking about it if my Natural Cycle of IVF doesn't work..I'll see how you ladies get on first :hugs:
> 
> Peace- Hope all is well :hugs:
> 
> Keekee- Thanks I thought it was 1-2 mm per day but I wasn't sure, so I should O anytime between now and Friday :)
> 
> Jen- Hope your doing ok, you must be gearing up to O as well, I always chuckle to myself with some of the stuff I type on here..where else would you ask someone if they're ready to ovulate etc :shrug:
> 
> Jax- I agree with you, I'd be lost without the ladies on here :hugs:
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I will in the next few days-but not having the usual o pains yet. One thing I am having is AF like cramping, not super bad but that same lower back and belly ache. Anyone know what this could be about? I was wondering if it is a sign of endo or cysts?Click to expand...
> 
> Jenn where is your pain? I think someone else said something about IBS..Think about what you have eaten before you have the pain or if their could be (gross TMI) some old food making it's way on out of your body.
> Milk, beans, cruciferus vegtables, too much whole grains like bran..these all give me pains from indigestion and has only gotten worse in my 30s...Where i get the endo pains and I think it's endo is my ovaries but it is usually just the active ovary that month at least i am guessing.Click to expand...


Hi Alison,
It's def not food pain (cause I do have that with certain foods!) it feels exactly like I am getting my period. Lower back and tummy dull aching pains. Today, I feel like I'm having left side O pains but yesterday felt right side O pains-is that even possible?!


----------



## Jennifer01

Sus so happy for you that things are ok:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you're all okay :flower:. Have just had an argument with DD she's 12 and full of hormones which can make her very unpleasant to live with! Just lost my temper and swore so now i feel really bad. Why is it so hard to be a good Mum :growlmad:. Other than that a pretty normal day for me, been to pilates and off to Zumba tonight with DD (if i let her out of her room!) and My Mum should be fun.:growlmad:
> 
> Sus- I'm glad you think Madrid is a good idea, need to speak to hubby and sort out a date to go to the clinic for an initial assessment. need to get mine and hubbys bloods re-done cos they all need to be under 6 months. Sorry to hear about your sister I hope the storing the ocarian tissue works for her when she's ready for a family :hugs:. Hope all is well with you :hugs:
> 
> Despie- have you ovulated yet? Hoping you have lots of lovely :spermy: ready for your egg.:hugs:
> 
> Alison-The psychic was a face to face meeting with a lady in bristol, I got her from a Groupon deal:hugs:
> 
> Jen- yah for the positive opk I hope you have managed to get some :sex: in :hugs:
> 
> Crystal- hope you're enjoying your month "off" and getting ready for the natural IVF cycle.:hugs: I have IBS and certain foods give me realld bad cramps- white bread, pasta etc I also can't have too much fibre and if I have fruit i have to eat it before i eat anything else if I eat it after it seems to frement in my gut!
> 
> Peace- are you in the 2ww yet? Fx you've had some nicely timed :sex: this month :hugs:
> 
> Milty- hope you're recovered from the flu :hugs:
> 
> Jax, Ready, Keekee :wave: hope you're all okay
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> Z
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Suki 12/13 was my dd worst age..gahhhh! It does get better:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jen I have left & right side O pains every month


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jen I have left & right side O pains every month

Really?!!!! I had never heard of it and it's a first for me!:shrug:I'll take it as a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

According to my ultrasounds I usually have 3 or 4 follies a cycle so I figure that is why...


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies

I hope you are all okay today.

So I got my cross hair on FF today so I am officially 3dpo so have started my progestrone cream. I'm sure the 2ww madness will arrive in about 3-4 days :haha:. i don't think we had enough :sex: at the right time this month so don't really feeling it. I also realised today that AF is due on th 20th March which is the anniversary of Emily my angel baby being born sleeping so it's going to be a grim day if AF comes. :cry::cry:

Despie- hope you have finally ovulated and can give OH a rest :haha::hugs:

Jen- glad you managed to get 2 :sex: in at the right time :hugs:

Sus-hope you're okay sweetie :hugs: when is your scan?

Milty- where are you in your cycle? :hugs:

Crystal- hope you get a positive opk soon :hugs:

Peace- have you ovulated yet? :hugs:

Ready, Jax, Keeke: and Alison- :wave:

I think quite a few of us are in or coming into the 2ww so FX one of us gets a lovely :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,I hope and pray af doesn't come for you babes ,so sorry about your darling daughters anniversary :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:Horrah for crosshairs :happydance::happydance::happydance:I got my smiley today at twelve ,dtd last night at twelve ,any advice on wen to dtd again for the best chance :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Yah for the smiley face :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Looking at your charts over the last few months it looks like you generally ovulate the day of or the day after a positive opk so I would dtd tonight and you could dtd again tommorrow but today is the more important:thumbup:.

You'll have :spermy: already waiting for the egg from last night :happydance:

Good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## alison29

Jennifer01 said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Suki-Its such a pain in the butt when OPK's do that..good luck with your DH and on the bright side you should have swimmers waiting on the eggie :hugs:
> 
> Despie- Hope soy doesn't mess you up :hugs: I've never tried it but I have been thinking about it if my Natural Cycle of IVF doesn't work..I'll see how you ladies get on first :hugs:
> 
> Peace- Hope all is well :hugs:
> 
> Keekee- Thanks I thought it was 1-2 mm per day but I wasn't sure, so I should O anytime between now and Friday :)
> 
> Jen- Hope your doing ok, you must be gearing up to O as well, I always chuckle to myself with some of the stuff I type on here..where else would you ask someone if they're ready to ovulate etc :shrug:
> 
> Jax- I agree with you, I'd be lost without the ladies on here :hugs:
> 
> 
> I am thinking that I will in the next few days-but not having the usual o pains yet. One thing I am having is AF like cramping, not super bad but that same lower back and belly ache. Anyone know what this could be about? I was wondering if it is a sign of endo or cysts?Click to expand...
> 
> Jenn where is your pain? I think someone else said something about IBS..Think about what you have eaten before you have the pain or if their could be (gross TMI) some old food making it's way on out of your body.
> Milk, beans, cruciferus vegtables, too much whole grains like bran..these all give me pains from indigestion and has only gotten worse in my 30s...Where i get the endo pains and I think it's endo is my ovaries but it is usually just the active ovary that month at least i am guessing.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Alison,
> It's def not food pain (cause I do have that with certain foods!) it feels exactly like I am getting my period. Lower back and tummy dull aching pains. Today, I feel like I'm having left side O pains but yesterday felt right side O pains-is that even possible?!Click to expand...

IT is possible for sure! I have two friends with natural fraternal twins. I think O from both sides happens a lot more then we think.


----------



## Sus09

Jax, Keeks, Jen, Suki, HA,Peace, Ready, Despie, Milty,Natsby, and everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suki, I think my scan is th 15th or 16th, I have to phone the ultrasound department on Monday to get my time. I might get one done my private FS though, I am waiting for a phone call from her as well as she has to give me more progesterone,

Does anyone know when is progesterone stopped?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Jax, Keeks, Jen, Suki, HA,Peace, Ready, Despie, Milty,Natsby, and everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Suki, I think my scan is th 15th or 16th, I have to phone the ultrasound department on Monday to get my time. I might get one done my private FS though, I am waiting for a phone call from her as well as she has to give me more progesterone,
> 
> Does anyone know when is progesterone stopped?

I think it's after the twelve week scan sus ,:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies:flower:

Suki:This must be a hard time of year for you:cry::hugs:I hope you can have some way to enjoy some time with dh and remember Emily together:hugs:

Sus:I'm excited to follow your progress and gl with your scan-the waiting is so hard!

Crystal:It's looking like you O'd on Wednesday, I think I was Tuesday..let's go with the bfp's!!!:happydance:

Despie:Saw you got a positive opk...your poor oh will be worn out by the weekend :haha::haha::haha:

Peacebaby:Where are you?? Hope you are doing great!

Alison:I checked out that link, looks interesting, I hope it works for you! If I get a diagnoses I will be bringing that up to my doctor!

Milty:Thanks for the ov info, honestly I didn't know that, it's surprising when we come across something ttc related that we didn't know after all this time :haha:

Jax, keeks, happy, nats, everyone else :hugs:

I seem to be continuing with my weird AF type pains-still back achy and mild crampy


----------



## Milty

:hi: Everyone 
Im mostly lurking because it's busy time at work for me


----------



## crystal443

Jen- You can O pains on both sides and only O from 1 side..I don't know why it happens but I get pains on both sides and only O from one side:)


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Got my positive opk yesterday at twelve ,:) already dtd the night before plus last night ,had. Bit of a temp rise this morning so hope that's me for this cycle ,would lov to get one more shot t it but we have been dtd for the last five days in a row and my poor hubby is knackered so we can only hope for the best ,have a lovely weekend everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Jen- You can O pains on both sides and only O from 1 side..I don't know why it happens but I get pains on both sides and only O from one side:)

Crystal I see u will be in the tww tomorrow hope I can join u soon ,lots of love t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alison29

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi ladies:flower:
> 
> Suki:This must be a hard time of year for you:cry::hugs:I hope you can have some way to enjoy some time with dh and remember Emily together:hugs:
> 
> Sus:I'm excited to follow your progress and gl with your scan-the waiting is so hard!
> 
> Crystal:It's looking like you O'd on Wednesday, I think I was Tuesday..let's go with the bfp's!!!:happydance:
> 
> Despie:Saw you got a positive opk...your poor oh will be worn out by the weekend :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Peacebaby:Where are you?? Hope you are doing great!
> 
> Alison:I checked out that link, looks interesting, I hope it works for you! If I get a diagnoses I will be bringing that up to my doctor!
> 
> Milty:Thanks for the ov info, honestly I didn't know that, it's surprising when we come across something ttc related that we didn't know after all this time :haha:
> 
> Jax, keeks, happy, nats, everyone else :hugs:
> 
> I seem to be continuing with my weird AF type pains-still back achy and mild crampy

Most doctors do not believe in alternative approaches to healing it is not good for their business plus they have been trained to prescribe things that are pharmaceuticals. I would stick with western meds if had the choice but my dh says no more medical intervention so I am seeing what i can do on my own until he might be open to having another laporoscopy. He does not thing my endo played a role in infertility. Which is total bs because when you have chocolate cysts on your ovaries it completely f--cks everything up. I think i may have ovulated anyway (cd 19) because (TMI alert) my nips get really sore always teh day right after. I REALLY REALLY need to chart next cycle if i am going to mess around with the cream. 

I can't wait for you to get some advise and diagnostics JEn! Also Suki congrats girl!! Hi Despie and everyone else!


----------



## Natsby

Sus your scan is booked on my birthday, got to be a good thing, you can send me a picture of your healthy bean as a birthday gift!! 
Hope you caught that eggy Despie!


----------



## sarahincanada

Sus09 said:


> Does anyone know when is progesterone stopped?

I was told to keep in progesterone (& estrogen & baby aspirin from my FET) up till 10 weeks, which is today. I think the placenta is fully functional around about now.

:dust::dust::dust: and :hugs: to you all


----------



## crystal443

Desperado167 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Jen- You can O pains on both sides and only O from 1 side..I don't know why it happens but I get pains on both sides and only O from one side:)
> 
> Crystal I see u will be in the tww tomorrow hope I can join u soon ,lots of love t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Despie...I hope this is it for us:thumbup: I think we need to move on to being bump buddies now:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

sarahincanada said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when is progesterone stopped?
> 
> I was told to keep in progesterone (& estrogen & baby aspirin from my FET) up till 10 weeks, which is today. I think the placenta is fully functional around about now.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: and :hugs: to you allClick to expand...

You're right Sarah, once the placenta takes over there's no need for progesterone and it is around 10-12 weeks I think:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

crystal443 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when is progesterone stopped?
> 
> I was told to keep in progesterone (& estrogen & baby aspirin from my FET) up till 10 weeks, which is today. I think the placenta is fully functional around about now.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: and :hugs: to you allClick to expand...
> 
> You're right Sarah, once the placenta takes over there's no need for progesterone and it is around 10-12 weeks I think:thumbup:Click to expand...

yes Ive read from 8-12 weeks, Im assuming my clinic is confident that 10 weeks is enough time, although I have heard of people on it till 12 weeks.


----------



## crystal443

Yep..maybe if they have low progesterone naturally?? Not sure or maybe just different protocols clinic to clinic :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello:flower:
Hope everyone is doing great, we are starting our spring break so I am thrilled:happydance: Anyway just checking in, happy Friday everyone:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies

I hope you're all okay, had a craaaazy busy day yesterday so didn't log on but I did miss you all :hugs: Well I'm 5dpo so managing not to be bonkers yet but I'm sure it's coming :haha::blush: Got a busy day today having my hair done and then me, hubby, DD + DS and my Mum are going to a mind, body and soul show. then Saturday night we always have a takeaway and DVD so it's my favourite day of the week! then tommorrow I'm meeting a friend for lunch and the sun is shining-yippee!!

Natsby-how did I miss that you are pregnant?! Congratulations I'm SOOOOO pleased for you :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Despie-one more temp and you'll get your cross hair. Have a great weekend with your gorgeous family :hugs::hugs:

Sus-I thought you took progestrone till 10-12 weeks, keeping everything crossed for your scan next week :hugs::hugs:. how are you feeling in yourself?

Jen -I get kind of AF cramps a lot but it's my IBS, it does feel very similar. I see you're in the 2ww too- welcome to the madness :haha::haha:

Crystal- I see you have ovulated so you're also joining us in the madeness of the 2ww :hugs:

Milty- sounds like you've had a busy week hope you're okay :hugs:

Peace- hope you're okay sweetie :hugs:

Ready, Jax, Alison -:wave: hope you ladies are okay :hugs::hugs:

Sending you all lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

sarahincanada said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when is progesterone stopped?
> 
> I was told to keep in progesterone (& estrogen & baby aspirin from my FET) up till 10 weeks, which is today. I think the placenta is fully functional around about now.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: and :hugs: to you allClick to expand...
> 
> You're right Sarah, once the placenta takes over there's no need for progesterone and it is around 10-12 weeks I think:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yes Ive read from 8-12 weeks, Im assuming my clinic is confident that 10 weeks is enough time, although I have heard of people on it till 12 weeks.Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah and Crystal :hugs: It is good to know, I had not idea until when I had to take the pessaries, 10 - 12 weeks seems ok, I was dreading the thought of having to take them any longer.

Sarah, how are you doing? :flower: OMG 10 weeks already! wow time flies! and you have your scan soon :happydance:

My scan is next Thursday (by the NHS) 15th at 9:00 am. Really nervous about that one as it will determine the viability of the pregnancy, only few days to wait :coffee: and then having a second scan on the 22nd done by my FS where she will answer all of our questions and tell us what to do from there. 

Natsby :happydance: that is great that the second scan is on your birthday :happydance: it´s got to be a good sign :winkwink::hugs:

Suki your weekend sounds fab :happydance:

Jen, yay for spring break :happydance::thumbup: I also get IBS and it gives me lots of cramps... not nice :nope:

Milty, hope you are having a rest after a busy week in work. :hugs:

Peace, How are you? :hugs:

Sending you lots of hugs ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: and for those who have just ovd... :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend.

Sorry been MIA, only managed to log in for a few minutes here & there and didn't get to post here! 

Suki, Crystal, Jen and Despie - joining you girls in the 2ww tomorrow. Hope we all stay sane :hugs::hugs:

Sus, the usual protocol here with the progesterone is usually until after the 12 week scan. Often ladies with a history of losses or with low progesterone pre-bfp stay on it until the 13th week just to be sure that the placenta is working adequately by then. Are you having side effects?

Milty, hope you've been able to rest :flower:

Nats and Sus I believe you two are the threads first BFP's :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Can't wait for your scan updates!!

afm, this was our first cycle back to ttc and dh has been charmingly co-operative and very optimistic! Also had my Vit D levels retested and am I'm no longer deficient, my gp said that was good. Thankfully we have the house move coming up so I'll be too busy to obsess in the 2ww :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Ready, HA, Jax, Keeks, Alison and everyone else :hi:


----------



## peacebaby

Oops another double post!


----------



## Sus09

peacebaby said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> Suki, Crystal, Jen and Despie - joining you girls in the 2ww tomorrow. Hope we all stay sane :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus, the usual protocol here with the progesterone is usually until after the 12 week scan. Often ladies with a history of losses or with low progesterone pre-bfp stay on it until the 13th week just to be sure that the placenta is working adequately by then. Are you having side effects?
> 
> Milty, hope you've been able to rest :flower:
> 
> Nats and Sus I believe you two are the threads first BFP's :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Can't wait for your scan updates!!

Well there are few of you on the TWW I hope this is a sign of what is to come!! :happydance: This thread needs BFPs!! 

I don´t think the Progesterone is giving me SE at all, It did me good on the TWW, as before taking it I felt really ill after Ov. I think I have low natural progesterone levels. One of 7dpo bloods showed that.


----------



## crystal443

Peace- Wow I think we're all right behind each other :thumbup: that's got to be a good sign for BFP's :)


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I love reading about your exciting life ,PB ,so happy your oh was cooperating and I don't need to come kick his ass :haha:Crystal and jenn ,hello lovely ladies :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Suki I love reading about your exciting life ,PB ,so happy your oh was cooperating and I don't need to come kick his ass :haha:Crystal and jenn ,hello lovely ladies :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Despie, looks like you are about to get your crosshairs:happydance: There are a lot of ladies in the TWW together this month:thumbup: Fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

I find it interesting that so many of you ladies talk about having IBS! Not sure if that's the deal with me or not but very much like light AF-even going down my legs and in my back! I think it is something I need to bring up with the doctor for sure. :flower:To all my TWW buddies and everyone else on the thread, hope you are having a lovely stress free weekend!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> I find it interesting that so many of you ladies talk about having IBS! Not sure if that's the deal with me or not but very much like light AF-even going down my legs and in my back! I think it is something I need to bring up with the doctor for sure. :flower:To all my TWW buddies and everyone else on the thread, hope you are having a lovely stress free weekend!:hugs:

I get that too :shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Suki I love reading about your exciting life ,PB ,so happy your oh was cooperating and I don't need to come kick his ass :haha:Crystal and jenn ,hello lovely ladies :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

lol, Despie I have no doubt you'd whip any uncooperative DH into shape:grr::grr::grr: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I had a great night with DH and friends yeah!!! 


We had another BFP on our thread with Dmom


Another good sign for all of us


----------



## peacebaby

Oh yes Milty you're right...how could i forget Dmom's bfp :dohh: 

Glad you had a good night out.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Suki I love reading about your exciting life ,PB ,so happy your oh was cooperating and I don't need to come kick his ass :haha:Crystal and jenn ,hello lovely ladies :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> lol, Despie I have no doubt you'd whip any uncooperative DH into shape:grr::grr::grr:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I love your avator ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay. well I had a great weekend I love it when the sun shines :happydance:

Despie-I see you got your cross hair :happydance::happydance:

Milty- glad you had a good night with your mates- I think it's really important to have fun, especially when lttc :hugs::hugs:

I guess we need to embrace the madness of the 2ww as there are so many of us in it-me, Despie, Crystal, Peace, Milty + Jen. FX we get a :bfp:

Sus- hope you're okay and beany is nice and comfy in there :hugs:

HA + Ready- :flower: hope you're both okay :hugs:

Jax, Alison, Natsby- :wave:

Sending us all lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls, Just wanted to jump on and say hi quickly :hugs: We're in the middle of packing up to move house this week:wacko: I've had AF type cramps the last 2 days..not sure why:shrug: Hopefully it isn't AF trying to make an early appearance!!


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> I love your avator ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks, its for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I think my 2WW starts tomorrow...most likely anyway

Ohh how I wish the weekend was longer


----------



## readyformore

Eek!! I have no idea what is going on with anyone! :dohh: I haven't posted, and I will admit, that I don't stalk. It's embarrassing that I have already lost track of everyone's cycles. :blush:

Currently, I'm trying to convince myself, "It is better to be done having children because.............." as opposed to, "It is better to add to my family because............" I figure that I can't seem to change my pregnancy status, so I need to accept things the way that they are, which isn't bad at all. It's just that I have spent 3+ years convincing myself that more kids were just what I needed in my life. So, I'm retraining my brain. :wacko: It seems to be working, but I absolutely need to distance myself from anything ttc related. DH and I have discussed that we would like an end date. I have no issues with that. We haven't decided exactly when it will be, but I am imagining no longer than about a year from now. Then it will permanent, he will get a vasectomy. I have time to prepare, and am looking forward to the knowledge that I won't be in limbo for too much longer. 
Suki, I appreciate your earlier comments about not doing anything permanent right after my last IUI, I have to admit that it did cross my mind. I am hoping that a year from now will bring full closure. At least I have plenty of time to prepare. 

Ovulating today or tomorrow. I've been doing really well mentally, but I am already worried about how I will handle this 2ww. Honestly, I wish I didn't know when I ovulated. I always have thought it would such a PITA to not know when you are ovulating, but I am currently desiring it. 

Despie-:hugs:. I hope all of your new drug combos work wonders for you. 

Crystal- I hope the natural IVF yields good results, and that the doc is able to figure out what the problems have been. :thumbup:

Jen- I know you had/have a doctor's appt coming up, but I don't recall when. I'm hoping they find and fix the issues for you, even if it is endo. :hugs:

Suki- not long til your visit to Spain right? I hope you won't need it. :winkwink:

Peacebaby- I think you are back to ttc? Good luck. :flower:

Milty- looks like we are cycle buddies. Let the craziness begin. :hugs:

Alison- I hope you are doing well. :flower:

Hi Sus, Keeks, Jax, and everyone else. 

Miss you guys and I hope everyone doing well.


----------



## Milty

Oh I almost forgot...my sisters coworker had her baby last week...girl:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I love your avator ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks, its for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awk bless you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh I almost forgot...my sisters coworker had her baby last week...girl:dohh:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies

Just a quick post for me about to take Baxter to his first puppy class!
I'm 7dpo today feeling lots if pulling and pinching which I'm sure means f**k all! Had acupuncture today which was lovely and relaxing, have my heat pads on, keeping my feet warm and taking the progesterone cream.

Ready- hello! I've missed you, I'm glad you are reasonably okay and have a (kind of) plan :hugs::hugs:

Despie, Jen, Crystal, Peace and i think Milty- hope you're okay. I, of course, have the desire to POAS but am ignoring because it's bloody ridiculous :haha::blush:

Sus + Natsby- hope all is well with you and beanies :hugs:

HA, Jax, Keeks, Alison- :wave: hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki sounds very promising :thumbup:Have had af type cramps for a few dys off and on plus a weird pain in my left nipple :haha:Also hav loads of cm but I think it's all the soy .Love driving myself mad :haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Hi!
REady good to hear you have a plan you are comfortable with, although i encourage you to keep trying new things in the next year so at least you gave it all you got..Suki what you are feeling sounds good to me, i don't feel anything down there as far as symptoms ever.


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies!!

Just wanted to see how everyone is going :) Nice to hear from you Ready and glad you've got a plan your happy with :hugs: 

Despie- I've got everything crossed this is your BFP cycle :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: hello all

Ready ...I really understand the difficulty of your decision:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

I hope you are all okay

Well Baxter's puppy class was hilarious-the other three puppies were quiet and pretty much did what they were told. Baxter on the other hand spent the whole class leaping up and down and crying cos he wanted to play :dohh:. Though I have to say he did do the sitting, down and coming back so think he'll get it he's just more boistrous then the rest of the puppies :haha::blush:

Despie- i'm liking the sound of your dare I say "symptoms!". FX you get your :bfp: :hugs::hugs:

I'm 8dpo today and feeling okay, the cramps have stopped so not sure what that was all about?

Hope all the other 2ww ladies are still sane and haven't gone too CRAAAAZY!

Sus + Natsby- hope you're both well :hugs: 

Ready, Jax, Keeks + Alison

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Awk suki ,:cloud9:Bless your puppy ,my cramps have gone but loads of cm and that's about it :haha:Good luck lovely for testing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:hope everyone else is ok .lots of love and prayers ,t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok TMI alert

I swear I just had sexy time as I was O'ing


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ok TMI alert
> 
> I swear I just had sexy time as I was O'ing

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Ok TMI alert
> 
> I swear I just had sexy time as I was O'ing

Milty :thumbup: Same happened to me on Friday night and dare I admit it hurt a bit :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok TMI alert
> 
> I swear I just had sexy time as I was O'ing
> 
> Milty :thumbup: Same happened to me on Friday night and dare I admit it hurt a bit :blush:Click to expand...

That's def gotta be a sign jax :haha::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jax41 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok TMI alert
> 
> I swear I just had sexy time as I was O'ing
> 
> Milty :thumbup: Same happened to me on Friday night and dare I admit it hurt a bit :blush:Click to expand...

Oh yeah I would say that too


----------



## crystal443

OK I'm going to try posting again

Sexytime while Oing is perfect timing :thumbup: Maybe we'll have a freaky month and have a whole bunch of BFP's on this thread..cripes knows we have a good month coming to us :hugs:

Hope all you ladies are great :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Anyone else having problems posting??


----------



## Jennifer01

I have been having a hard time posting, I assume it's the maintenance stuff??
I think a crap load of bfp's would be lovely :thumbup: Everyone seems to be having the same post O cramping so maybe we are all on the pig!:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Anyone else having problems posting??

Crystal your chart looks great!


----------



## Desperado167

:happydance::happydance:B n b is fixed today ,how's everyone doing ,am so happy with myself today as I have lost ten pound in three weeks ,trying my best to loose some weight for the summer and my neices christening .have a lovely day ladies ,good luck for anyone testing or waiting to ovulate ,looks like we are all very close together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Me! I had problems posting, 
I tried to post a message to say hello to you all and send you:hugs::hugs::hugs: yesterday and It would not let me :cry:

Anyway it is working today... for now!:growlmad::nope: so I am saying that Hello and sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Any news ladies for all those in the TWW? :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Crystal, I'm liking your bumper BFP thoughts, OMG that would be absolutely amazing!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
I tried to post last night but couldn't get on B&B
Despie-well done on the massive weight loss that's brilliant!
Sus- hope ur okay is you're scan in the next day it two? 
Well I'm 9 dpo still feel tightness & full but temps are low and I POAS & it was negative. 
Hope all the 2ww ladies are okay.
Hi to everyone else sorry in a rush had terrible day told a consultant he was acting worse than my nine year old! He set about 7 pissy e-mails so I said email me your number and I will call you & then we had a bust up! He was such a rude tosser & I must admit in the end I was rude I said "wow a rude, arrogant dr that won't let me speak and is rude & patronising what a surprise! Then I made it worse by telling him not to fill my inbox up with his rude e-mails as I don't have time to read them & it may come as a surprise to you but if I'm honest I'm not really interested in your thoughts!!"
Oops luckily he's not in my team it's the only time I've spoken to him in 5 years but I do know of him - he's a twat!
Anyway off to Zumba now with DD and my mum
Have a good day/evening ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xx


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: ladies

Hope everyone is well this afternoon. Bnb has been pants :growlmad:

Ready, nice to hear from you. As the others have said, it's good that you've decided on a timeframe and a year is neither too short nor too long. May it be a blessed year with an addition to your family! We miss you too :hugs::hugs:

Suki, your little Baxter sounds so mischievous and cute. :hugs:

Despie, i'm so proud of your weight loss efforts, go sexy lady :happydance::happydance:

So most of us are in the 2ww, maybe the thread synchronised our cycles :haha:

Now all we need is that bumper pack of bfps, Crystal that would be magic :thumbup:

I'm so tempted to POAS but it would be just silly as i'm only 5dpo (same as you Jax!) so I'm avoiding even looking at the sticks.

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: and Sus good luck for tomorrow's scan :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki well done for standing up to the plonker, thats awful behaviour from a consultant :growlmad::growlmad: 

Hope your day gets better :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> I tried to post last night but couldn't get on B&B
> Despie-well done on the massive weight loss that's brilliant!
> Sus- hope ur okay is you're scan in the next day it two?
> Well I'm 9 dpo still feel tightness & full but temps are low and I POAS & it was negative.
> Hope all the 2ww ladies are okay.
> Hi to everyone else sorry in a rush had terrible day told a consultant he was acting worse than my nine year old! He set about 7 pissy e-mails so I said email me your number and I will call you & then we had a bust up! He was such a rude tosser & I must admit in the end I was rude I said "wow a rude, arrogant dr that won't let me speak and is rude & patronising what a surprise! Then I made it worse by telling him not to fill my inbox up with his rude e-mails as I don't have time to read them & it may come as a surprise to you but if I'm honest I'm not really interested in your thoughts!!"
> Oops luckily he's not in my team it's the only time I've spoken to him in 5 years but I do know of him - he's a twat!
> Anyway off to Zumba now with DD and my mum
> Have a good day/evening ladies
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xx

Go suki go suki :happydance::happydance::happydance:I am glad I am on your side :haha::haha:Scary suki :haha:Well done :hugs::hugs:Sorry for the bfn :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning All :)

Despie- congrats on the weight loss that is fantastic and sometimes that's all it takes to get a BFP so I'm hoping for you!! :hugs::hugs:

Jen- Your chart is looking good :thumbup: I got my appointment for March 29th to start the Natural cycle of IVF :shrug: I should be about CD5 or 6, I really don't want to do it but I think it has more to do with the past cycles and now I don't want to do it anymore:shrug: I know I have to get it out of the way to move on so I'm going to go and get it over with :thumbup:

Sus- Good luck tomorrow, I'm thinking of you but I'm sure all is going to be fine :hugs:

Peace- I don't have any HPT's in the house, I was tempted to go get some and then I thought better of it:haha::haha: My AF is always on time so if I'm late I'll test then:thumbup: I encourage anyone else to go for it though:haha:

Jax- A bumper of BFP's would be awesome:thumbup: I'm thinking if we all got pregnant in the same cycle we could write a book or make a movie and become very rich:haha::haha:

Suki- Good for you, I think Dr's sometimes think their thoughts and opinions are the law. There are some very nice doctors but there are some that have huge egos...I'm glad you put that one in his place..no one needs a rude Dr, that's for sure. Hope you had fun at Zumba!!

AFM- Well, still packing but today should do it:happydance::happydance: I'd have more done if I stopped watching Coronation Street and Eastenders:haha::haha: We'll move tomorrow evening so we have the weekend to get settled in :) Only 2 more weeks until Term 1 break for the kids, where did that time go?:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal ,sorry for being dumb but wots a natural cycle of ivf ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Its an IVF cycle with no drugs :thumbup: They watch the natural follie develop and then retrieve it and do ICSI..its supposed to be an alternative for women that stims don't work well for. A natural cycle is also supposed to yield better qulaity eggs :shrug: I have to do the cycle in order for FS to release me for egg donation:wacko: So if I get pregnant great, if not we can finally move on to a donor either way its win win and I can get off this roller coaster with IVF:thumbup:

Your chart is looking pretty by the way:thumbup: You took soy this time didn't you? I think Indigo got pregnant on a soy cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Its an IVF cycle with no drugs :thumbup: They watch the natural follie develop and then retrieve it and do ICSI..its supposed to be an alternative for women that stims don't work well for. A natural cycle is also supposed to yield better qulaity eggs :shrug: I have to do the cycle in order for FS to release me for egg donation:wacko: So if I get pregnant great, if not we can finally move on to a donor either way its win win and I can get off this roller coaster with IVF:thumbup:
> 
> Your chart is looking pretty by the way:thumbup: You took soy this time didn't you? I think Indigo got pregnant on a soy cycle:thumbup:

I really hope it works for you crystal ,you really are a lovely lady and one of the reasons that I come on here ,lots and lots of sticky dust being threw your way ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Despie :hugs::hugs: Such fantastic friends on here that's for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby TWW buddies :hugs: I'll be keeping my eye on you :winkwink::flower:


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies :hugs:

Scan went well today, not that we could see much but we saw the heartbeat so we are thrilled. I am really emotional as I am used to getting bad news on first scans and when they showed me the hearbeat I was in tears :cry:

Wow, natural IVF! I did not know that was possible but of course, it makes sense. It´s interesting. 

Despie and Jax, TWW buddies :happydance: Almost all the ladies on this thread are on the TWW :happydance: It´s got to be a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Good morning everyone


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Cograts Sus must've been a wonderful moment I'm SOOOO pleased for you! I was in clinic with a patient today (I'm a lung cancer nurse) and I said is it the 13th or 14th and they said 14th and I thought OMG you must be having your scan today! Great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Despie- Guess I was a bit scary yesterday but honestly he was so rude and I hate rudeness :growlmad:. I really believe you should treat people well but every now and then I blow when someone is an arse! And I'm defo on your side :thumbup:. Chart looking good how you feeling? :hugs:

I'm not really feeling it this month, I'm 10dpo my temps are really low and got another :bfn: today, it doesn't even upset me now I guess that's what 2 and a half years of TTC does to you. I have become a Zumba freak this week, going tonight with a mate and it will be 3 days in a row! tonight it's called Zumba in the club and it's in a local nightclub 1.5 hours it should be such a laugh- I love it i recommend it to anyone it's impossible not to laugh and enjoy yourself in a room full of 100 women dancing and whooping!


Crystal natural IVF sounds good and like you say it's win-win you either get pregnant or you get referred for egg donation, FX you don't need the egg donation :hugs::hugs:

Peace, Jen, Milty, Jax- 2ww buddies, hope you're all hanging in there :hugs:

Ready-hope you're okay thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Alison and Natsby -:wave:

Got to make tea and getting ready for Zumba! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki :hugs::hugs:Hello beautiful :hugs:Would love to try the Zumba but I have no coordination at all :haha:Felt really bad af pains today and was awfully warm so I think the stupid witch will b early :growlmad:But a girl on my happy holiday thread has just got her bfp after 25 months and I am sooo happy as she's a wonderful lady sweet lady :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry for the bfn :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Despie
Could Af pains be a good sign? FX it's not AF coming early :hugs:
Great news about your friend it's always good to hear of a lttc getting a well deserved :bfp:
You should really try Zumba it's such a laugh you don't need cordination you just need water, sense of humour, and a love of fun and music

Hi to everyone else hope you all are okay and have a good day 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Despie
> Could Af pains be a good sign? FX it's not AF coming early :hugs:
> Great news about your friend it's always good to hear of a lttc getting a well deserved :bfp:
> You should really try Zumba it's such a laugh you don't need cordination you just need water, sense of humour, and a love of fun and music
> 
> Hi to everyone else hope you all are okay and have a good day
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lol I def have all of those :haha:Did u test again ?:hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Milty

Morning! I am so looking forward to the weekend


Not sure whats up with my chart...I know it has a lot to do with my new meds but geez my temps stay low...funny though for the first time in a really long time I'm not freezing all the time


----------



## peacebaby

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well.

Suki sorry about the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Crystal hope the move goes smoothly! Its my turn next week and I haven't started the packing yet :dohh:

Jax, i'm watching out for you too:hugs::hugs: :hugs: When will you start testing? Everything crossed for you xxx

Despie hope all is well with you hun, fx'd crossed the cramps are not AF! Hope the situation with your dad is better now :hugs::hugs:

Sus, I posted on your journal but I'll say it again, so thrilled you got a lovely hb, it must have been so special :hugs::hugs:

Jen, have you had the appointment yet?

Milty, i'm like you - always cold. I've noticed though that since I'm taking the low dose aspirin my hands and feet are warmer. Maybe you should have it checked out, it could mean poor circulation.

Ready, HA. Natsby and Alison and everyone else , hope you all have a lovely Friday and a good weekend :flower:

afm, as luck would have it all i got for this month's effort is a UTI from hell! Bleh! Feeling much better now but it was awful, got feverish chills,nausea etc but drank loads of cranberry juice. Could it have been the softcups? Anyone using SC's get this?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi peace :hugs: no testing for me unless AF is late, she never lets me down so I don't see any point in all the agonising :wacko: or wasting my money :haha:. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt IYKWIM :winkwink: What about you?

Wow, you're one brave girlie doing the softcups, just the thought/look of them makes me :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Morning! I am so looking forward to the weekend
> 
> 
> Not sure whats up with my chart...I know it has a lot to do with my new meds but geez my temps stay low...funny though for the first time in a really long time I'm not freezing all the time

Milty, maybe it is the new meds but how about asking Dmom? I'm sure she said to me once that if you stick in CM after O then it sends FF :wacko: but as my status says, I'm no guru on charting!!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Suki sorry about the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Crystal hope the move goes smoothly! Its my turn next week and I haven't started the packing yet :dohh:
> 
> Jax, i'm watching out for you too:hugs::hugs: :hugs: When will you start testing? Everything crossed for you xxx
> 
> Despie hope all is well with you hun, fx'd crossed the cramps are not AF! Hope the situation with your dad is better now :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus, I posted on your journal but I'll say it again, so thrilled you got a lovely hb, it must have been so special :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jen, have you had the appointment yet?
> 
> Milty, i'm like you - always cold. I've noticed though that since I'm taking the low dose aspirin my hands and feet are warmer. Maybe you should have it checked out, it could mean poor circulation.
> 
> Ready, HA. Natsby and Alison and everyone else , hope you all have a lovely Friday and a good weekend :flower:
> 
> afm, as luck would have it all i got for this month's effort is a UTI from hell! Bleh! Feeling much better now but it was awful, got feverish chills,nausea etc but drank loads of cranberry juice. Could it have been the softcups? Anyone using SC's get this?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I got a uti the month I got my bfp and blamed it on the soft cups so am hoping the same will happen to you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello lovely ladies:flower:

I've tried to catch up a bit but forgive me if I miss anyone-my anxiety has been bad so I haven't been as attentive to bnb as I should be (or specifically to you ladies as this is pretty much the only thread I'm on:haha:)

Crystal: I'm sorry you don't want to do the natural cycle, but like you said if it doesn't work then you have a next step, you won't be in limbo. Im hoping you have to call and cancel that appointment anyways because you got your surprise natural bfp:thumbup:

Sus: Congrats on the scan, that's lovely news, what a nice way to start spring!!

Despie: What a great job with the weight loss, I need to lose about 15 pounds but so unmotivated, I give anyone that can do it lots of respect!! I'm not sure if you remember me saying it but I've also had AF pains basically since O. I'm thinking mine might be from going off my vitex blend??

Milty: About your low temps, do you think you ov on cd 16? My first 2-3 days after ov tend to be lower then I get a big jump, maybe that's what's going on? I always think anything that's different must be good because what has been for the last couple years hasn't worked...if that makes sense??:shrug:

Peace: Sorry about your UTI, I didn't get one when I used softcups and I would assume its not from that, I think it's more likely from all the bd (when I've had one in the past it was from that :blush:)

Jax: I don't usually test either unless I have spare that happen to be laying around- like you I know the end result!

Suki: I was just checking out your chart, are your temps climbing again?? Good for you doing Zumba, I need to get motivated!


It is realllly hot right now for March in Canada, lots of the time we still have snow at this point, and it's actually shorts weather right now!!
My appointment is coming up on Wednesday, I've gone off the vitex in case he prescribes me clomid, but hoping he will investigate my pain/endo concerns first. I'm actually due for AF that day, so maybe if I drag myself in there in pain he will understand! My temps look a bit weird to me and still having AF pains but I think it must be vitex withdrawal:shrug: Hope everyone is doing great:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer your chart looks awesome ,I am so hoping u won't need the clomid ,plus the af pains are a wonderful sign :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well since I started the thyroid medicine I habit been cold physically but my chart temps are way low compared to before...

I agree any change is good


I may not be O'ing either as everything has been messed up since Dec.

I'm not taking meds today to see what my temp does


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies can I join you?? Seems I am back into ttc. My name is Sandi I am 35 will be 36 in June. I have a 16,15, 8 and a little boy who is almost 1. We just had a surprsie BFP that resulted in a mc and dnc at 9 weeks. We didnt realize we wanted another until I was pregnant. This is my 5th mc. So we ate now on aygenstin and will do a round of clomid. Dh is deploying in June so we are on a time crunch and praying for a BFP and healthy bean soon. Oh I am also a tubal reversal from having my tubes tied after my 8 year old ds.


----------



## StorkWatcher

GL in these next months, *Sandi*!:flower:

DH & I are TTC our 1st together.
We were given 3mo more of trying on our own before IUI (@Dr suggestion).

6dpo now & as hopeful as always!

@*peacebaby*--I used SC this mo after BD'g & left em in place for 12hrs every time.
No UTI here, but I do know a lot of women get UTI's from sex--is quite common occurrence during/after honeymoons!:winkwink:

FX for all here!:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> I got a uti the month I got my bfp and blamed it on the soft cups so am hoping the same will happen to you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

aw thanks Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :) We're still moving but just wanted to say heeeeey!!

Jen good luck at your appt :hugs: but hopefully you won't need clomid :) Not to scare you but to prepare you,they will most likely do a scan on the day bleeding or not.

Hubby was up at 6:30 am this morning trying to get the cat off the roof. I have no idea how he got up there:shrug: 

Despie- how are you? I have to try and get caught up in the few days :hugs: 

Peace, Jax,Suki,Milty -hi girls I will catch up with you once I'm done moving :) Hope your all well though!!


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls :) We're still moving but just wanted to say heeeeey!!
> 
> Jen good luck at your appt :hugs: but hopefully you won't need clomid :) Not to scare you but to prepare you,they will most likely do a scan on the day bleeding or not.
> 
> Hubby was up at 6:30 am this morning trying to get the cat off the roof. I have no idea how he got up there:shrug:
> 
> Despie- how are you? I have to try and get caught up in the few days :hugs:
> 
> Peace, Jax,Suki,Milty -hi girls I will catch up with you once I'm done moving :) Hope your all well though!!

Hope your move goes well lovely i have missed having u around ,am ok ,not testing till Tuesday 12 dpo ,have had quite a few temp drops the last few days :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:When do u test?,chart still looking good ,xxxxx


----------



## crystal443

I


----------



## crystal443

Despie- I have a feeling my temp drop is coming soon :( I've been cramps but I will test this Friday if AF hasn't shown :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: Reeds & Stork

Crystal:don't wear yourself out in the move

Me ummm I think I just figured out I have a kidney stone:dohh:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Hope ur all okay just a quickie I have both our mums coming today and I'm cooking for 8 so will be very busy!
Hi to the new ladies Reeds & stork- welcome!
I'm hoping we get some BFPs in the next few days I've had another BFN today & I'm 13dpo so think I'm out this month
Hope everyone has a good day
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope ur all okay just a quickie I have both our mums coming today and I'm cooking for 8 so will be very busy!
> Hi to the new ladies Reeds & stork- welcome!
> I'm hoping we get some BFPs in the next few days I've had another BFN today & I'm 13dpo so think I'm out this month
> Hope everyone has a good day
> Xxxxxxxxxxxx

Happy mothers day lovely ,hope u get to relax later on ,sorry for the bfn ,am too scared to test today :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Stork and reed ,hi and welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Reeds & Storm, welcome!

Milty how did you figure out you have a kidney stone?

It's Mother's Day here so Happy Mother's Day to all the lovely mammas:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

peacebaby said:


> Hi Reeds & Storm, welcome!
> 
> Milty how did you figure out you have a kidney stone?

Oh I was just having cramps that wouldn't go away. They started on my back left side and worked their way around my side. I've also had kidney stones before so once you have felt them you know.

I'm fine now! Yeah!


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies
Hope you're all okay. Well I'm out this month had huge temp dip and have AF cramps all night. Feeling a bit shit today if I'm honest, tomorrow my angel baby Emily would've been 13. Every year I think this is the year when it will be easier but of course it never is. Usually this is the worse day and tommorrow is usually not too bad, wish I could go to bed & wake up on wed when it's all over. Not sure if I can carry on ttc but I know I can't make decisions about anything this week- cant tell hubby cos I think he'd be happy to stop trying, he doesn't have the strong desire I have. He said last week he doesnt think he wants tk gi to spain to discuss DEIVF anymore- i did say i cant have this conversation until after emily's anniversary. He's not Emily or DD dad the girls are from a previous relationship we only have DS between us but DD was only 13 months when we met so she calls him dad as well as her biological dad.

I hope all you other ladies are okay, keeping my fingers crossed one of you get a lovely BFP this month
Take care

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> Hope you're all okay. Well I'm out this month had huge temp dip and have AF cramps all night. Feeling a bit shit today if I'm honest, tomorrow my angel baby Emily would've been 13. Every year I think this is the year when it will be easier but of course it never is. Usually this is the worse day and tommorrow is usually not too bad, wish I could go to bed & wake up on wed when it's all over. Not sure if I can carry on ttc but I know I can't make decisions about anything this week- cant tell hubby cos I think he'd be happy to stop trying, he doesn't have the strong desire I have. He said last week he doesnt think he wants tk gi to spain to discuss DEIVF anymore- i did say i cant have this conversation until after emily's anniversary. He's not Emily or DD dad the girls are from a previous relationship we only have DS between us but DD was only 13 months when we met so she calls him dad as well as her biological dad.
> 
> I hope all you other ladies are okay, keeping my fingers crossed one of you get a lovely BFP this month
> Take care
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awk babes ,I am so sad for you ,I did have it saved on my calendar to pm u today ,I remembered about your darling Emily :cry::cry::cry:Please know that we are all thinking of you ,it never gets any easier and u know wot my oh is the same he isn't as eager as me and if I even mentioned giving up he would be thank god for that :nope:Is it def af babes .was praying with all I had for you sweetie ,look after yourself today ,love u lots ,Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

Sorry about your af suki..and your kidney stone milty those are so painful I hear.. Happy mothers day :) is that in UK? In US it is not until May 14.

I came to bitch/ vent my MIL was telling a story about how my SIL is going to try for two months for a 4th baby before her dh deploys and if it deosn't happen then they know it wasn't god's plan. This concept put me in a bad mood all week. IT sure must be nice to have sex once and conceive which she did with her 3 other children. Then to top of my feeling crappy about myself, she ran a 7.5 minute miles in her half marathon saturday morning. I am just jealous and can't say it outloud to anyone :)


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Sorry about your af suki..and your kidney stone milty those are so painful I hear.. Happy mothers day :) is that in UK? In US it is not until May 14.
> 
> I came to bitch/ vent my MIL was telling a story about how my SIL is going to try for two months for a 4th baby before her dh deploys and if it deosn't happen then they know it wasn't god's plan. This concept put me in a bad mood all week. IT sure must be nice to have sex once and conceive which she did with her 3 other children. Then to top of my feeling crappy about myself, she ran a 7.5 minute miles in her half marathon saturday morning. I am just jealous and can't say it outloud to anyone :)

I can understand that babes ,it must be hard :growlmad:But hopefully your time will come soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, finally our internet got connected, 4 days late but who's counting??

Suki- I am so sorry about your Emily, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you:hugs::hugs:

Alison- I know I'm lucky to have 2 kids but I also know how you feel as well. I struggled to get pregnant with my two and infertility is such a hard road. My kids are now 14 and 15, it sometimes feels like a lifetime ago that we were struggling with DD. I get angry when I hear people say if its meant to be it will happen...I want to control my own destiny and how many kids I have and not leave it to fate. Its very frustrating and I just wanted to let you know its ok to feel jealous and frustrated :hugs:

Despie- How are you doing? Your sticky BFP has got to be right around the corner lovely :hugs:

Milty- kidney stones are no fun I've had them blasted, I've passed them and doesn't matter which way you flip it they're no fun. I hope you don't get another for a very long time:thumbup:

Hi everyone else, I have to read back and catch up with everyone:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Alison I struggle with this very thing all the time


Well I now feel like nothing ever happened so yeah!
Silly kidneys


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well it's a bfn for me ,:growlmad:Am disappointed but it's onwards and upwards ,trying to focus on my weightloss and hopefully then a bfp ,suki I am thinking of you sweetie today ,love always :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Just a quick hello from me, spending the day with hubby to get through the day- bless him he's so sweet to cheer me up he's coming to Zumba and if anything will cheer me up it's the sight of my hubby doing Zumba:haha:

Despie- thanks for your messages you really are a lovely lady, wish you were nearer and we could go for a cuppa (but not a cake now that you're healthy!). Sorry for the BFN there is still hope so keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Hope all the 2ww ladies are okay is anyone POAS yet? AF is coming today for me I started spotting in the night. Bad timing but never mind.

Happy Birthday to my beautiful angel Emily born sleeping 13 years ago, think of you everyday wish you were with me now xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sending all you special ladies lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Just checking in for a quick hello.

Suki-:hugs:. It sounds like today will be a difficult day for you. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Ummm, what's up with all of the mermaids? :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Despie sorry for the bfn.

Alison- yep. I know EXACTLY what you are saying.

Milty- ouch. Hope you are feeling better.

Hi Crystal and Jen!


----------



## StorkWatcher

Hi all!:wave:

Suki- I'm sending you hugs:hugs: and more hugs:hugs2: and peaceful thoughts. 

Alison- I'm glad you got to let off that steam! Let 'er rip, girl!:laugh2:

Milty- I'm glad you're feeling better. I've heard those can be excruciatingly painful. T/c yourself sweety:awww:

Desperado- Best of luck to you with your weight loss! I too got a BFN on FRER (w/FMU). Today I have no symptoms @all--all gone. I'm crushed. But, moving forward... making changes to next months work schedule to try this all again.:winkwink:


----------



## alison29

thanks for your support! I blamed my bad mood all weekend on my job but really it was the MIL talk , she has no idea though how bad i want a baby thinks we are "done"...UGH okay on to happy things positive mental attitude and all that. My dh is going to quit drinking rum so that outta help us out a lot.

Despie I hope your time is soon too thnks.


----------



## Jax41

Alison :hugs: I know people just don't understand do they, only us on here!

Really pleased to read that DH is going to quit the rum, I wish mine would (i.e. quit drinking full stop not rum in particular!), I have a feeling it could be a problem for us although he'd say but it's not caused me a prob before!


----------



## Desperado167

StorkWatcher said:


> Hi all!:wave:
> 
> Suki- I'm sending you hugs:hugs: and more hugs:hugs2: and peaceful thoughts.
> 
> Alison- I'm glad you got to let off that steam! Let 'er rip, girl!:laugh2:
> 
> Milty- I'm glad you're feeling better. I've heard those can be excruciatingly painful. T/c yourself sweety:awww:
> 
> Desperado- Best of luck to you with your weight loss! I too got a BFN on FRER (w/FMU). Today I have no symptoms @all--all gone. I'm crushed. But, moving forward... making changes to next months work schedule to try this all again.:winkwink:

Sorry for the bfn babes ,lots of sticky dust for next month :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> thanks for your support! I blamed my bad mood all weekend on my job but really it was the MIL talk , she has no idea though how bad i want a baby thinks we are "done"...UGH okay on to happy things positive mental attitude and all that. My dh is going to quit drinking rum so that outta help us out a lot.
> 
> Despie I hope your time is soon too thnks.

That's great with the drinking ,must be hard ,my oh give up coca cola and it nearly killed him :haha:Sorry your mil isn't very understanding let's get those bfps and shove them up their asses :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Just a quick hello from me, spending the day with hubby to get through the day- bless him he's so sweet to cheer me up he's coming to Zumba and if anything will cheer me up it's the sight of my hubby doing Zumba:haha:
> 
> Despie- thanks for your messages you really are a lovely lady, wish you were nearer and we could go for a cuppa (but not a cake now that you're healthy!). Sorry for the BFN there is still hope so keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope all the 2ww ladies are okay is anyone POAS yet? AF is coming today for me I started spotting in the night. Bad timing but never mind.
> 
> Happy Birthday to my beautiful angel Emily born sleeping 13 years ago, think of you everyday wish you were with me now xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Sending all you special ladies lots of
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awk bless your hubby he must really love you to do Zumba :haha:So sorry for af :growlmad:Perfect bloody timing :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Happy Birthday angel ,watch over mummy and keep her safe ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Just checking in for a quick hello.
> 
> Suki-:hugs:. It sounds like today will be a difficult day for you. Thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> Ummm, what's up with all of the mermaids? :shrug:

Llbean got a mermaid and I followed suit thinking it would be something that could bring us all together :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Happy Birthday Emily :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :)

Hope all is well with you all

Suki- :hugs::hugs: AF should stay away today..she really is a witch:growlmad:

Despie- Good morning lovely lady, hope your doing well:hugs::hugs: my hubby tried to give up coke but he still has it every few days :haha::haha: He doesn't drink except maybe a beer at Christmas :haha::haha: I gave him winw wine with Christmas DInner and he was a bit glassy eyed off the one
drink :haha::haha:

Stork-Hello and hope your well, sorry about the BFN :nope:

Jax- I hope your BFP is coming soon:hugs:

Alison- Glad your feeling better about things , but it does feel great to vent:thumbup:

Ready- Hi, nice to hear from you:hugs::hugs: Hope things are well for you

Jen- Hi, hope everything is ok for you:hugs: Isn't your appointment today or tomorrow? If so, good luck!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal have u tested yet ,my goodness your chart is amazing ,fixed for you ,I don't care if I don't get a bfp this month but one for you would be really lovely ,my oh only drinks wen he goes to watch the rugby than he has too much and is googly eyed :wacko::haha:Jen good luck lovely ,peace baby ,hope u are ok ,stork ready Alison reed jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Suki ,hope today is a better day for you and I can't wait to hear about the Zumba ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

thanks for all your lovely messages yesterday it really helped :hugs::hugs:
Well AF came for me yesterday (what a bitch she is!) and it's a monster one went to bed at 8pm with a hot water bottle. She came at 7pm but most of the heavy bleeding didn't start until after midnight so is today or yesterday CD1?

Despie- i really hope you get a :bfp: this month but if not you will be slim and gorgeous in preparation for when it happens :hugs::hugs: Hubby at Zumba was hilarious I made him wear cycling shorts just to get the full effect! Bless him he really put his all into it, the serious look on his face really made me laugh :haha:. All the ladies loved him and kept saying "ooh I hope you come again!!". Then he took me for lunch so he did his best to make a truly shit day better, I am lucky to have him :thumbup:. I also got Zumba 2 for the wii so will tell you how I get on with it.

Crystal- are you POAS soon? Fx for you :hugs::hugs:

Stork- sorry about the :bfn: how many days post ov are you?:hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're hanging in there, good luck with the appt :hugs::hugs:

Ready- good to hear from you, I hope you're staying sane :hugs::hugs:

Alison- if you can't rant here where can you rant?! That's what we're here for :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Sus, Natsby, Milty- :wave: hope you're all doing well.

Well wish me luck ladies I am going to do a teaching session to 60 GP's about talking to people with lung cancer, am SHITTING myself!! Fx they are gentle with me as I'm still a little fragile.

Need to have THE talk with hubby again he's got cold feet over DEIVF and going to Spain so need to talk to him and decide what our plan is. We've agreed to book a session with the fertility counsellor to talk it through (although think I may have shot myself in the foot because it will probably help him say he wants to stop ttc). We'll see- will keep you lovely ladies posted.

Have a good day and for those that need it sending lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Awk suki bless your oh ,your post made me cry :haha:suki u will rock at the teaching session ,go you ,you truly are my inspiration ,your a wonderful mum and wife and do a fab job and are always doing interesting things with the kids ,this will be a walk in the park for you and truly who wouldn't love you ,I do and I haven't even met you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck for the talk with hubby ,I bet he comes round to your way of thinking ,bless you both ,u are such a lovely couple ,have a great day ,looks like af is on its way my temp dipped big time but I am ok with it ,going to increase my soy next month and keep up the weight loss ,lost one and a half pound this week but I bet if af wasn't on its way It would have been more ,but am happy with 12 and a 1/2 pound :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck again today ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies,
Sorry I have been a bit AWOL, I have been having an awful time with anxiety, it may put my ttc on hold a couple of months, just not sure right now. Going to the doctor in the next hour so we will see I guess! I am hoping for you all, I will come back later to catch up on everyone, big :hugs:Suki I hope you are ok I know it's a hard time for you, :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry I have been a bit AWOL, I have been having an awful time with anxiety, it may put my ttc on hold a couple of months, just not sure right now. Going to the doctor in the next hour so we will see I guess! I am hoping for you all, I will come back later to catch up on everyone, big :hugs:Suki I hope you are ok I know it's a hard time for you, :hugs: to everyone

Awk babes sorry to hear that ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Let us know how u get on please ,look after yourself ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Despie

You really are a lovely ladies thanks so much for your lovely post, I read it before i did my teaching session and it really helped :hugs::hugs:. I've booked me and hubby an appointment with the fertility counsellor next week-yikes! I really think hubby wants to stop and i really don't want to but where do you go from there? FX we can come to a mutual deision. Sorry for the temp dip but well done on your positive outlook and the fab weightloss- very proud of you :hugs:

Jen-So sorry you've been having a hard time with anxiety, please don't apologise for being AWOL that's the beauty of the thread you join in when it helps you and stay away when you need to :hugs::hugs:. I hope the doctor is helpful tonight, let us know how you get on (if you want to). We're always here for you whether you're on a ttc break or not take care :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Despie
> 
> You really are a lovely ladies thanks so much for your lovely post, I read it before i did my teaching session and it really helped :hugs::hugs:. I've booked me and hubby an appointment with the fertility counsellor next week-yikes! I really think hubby wants to stop and i really don't want to but where do you go from there? FX we can come to a mutual deision. Sorry for the temp dip but well done on your positive outlook and the fab weightloss- very proud of you :hugs:
> 
> Jen-So sorry you've been having a hard time with anxiety, please don't apologise for being AWOL that's the beauty of the thread you join in when it helps you and stay away when you need to :hugs::hugs:. I hope the doctor is helpful tonight, let us know how you get on (if you want to). We're always here for you whether you're on a ttc break or not take care :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

O babes I really pray it all works out and hubby comes round ,I know my hubby would give up tomorrow if he had the choice and I know your oh prob hates seeing u going thru the disappointment each month as does mine ,but hopefully he will realise how much it means to you ,and carry on ,I really hope so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Despie- you are doing fab with your weightloss, sometimes all we need is to kickstart our bodies to get things going again :):hugs::hugs: 

Suki- its so hard to draw a line for TTC and FS and all of that, my DH would keep going but I'm really struggling with agreeing to a Natural Cycle of IVF. I just feel like we're throwing money away now. Still not sure if I'm going to do it this cycle or not, I prefer to just use the money toward an ED cycle but DH is worried I'll regret not trying one cycle Natural so I don't know. 

Jen- Anxiety is no fun, my DH is on medication for anxiety..its a low dose now but he's just a very anxious person by nature. I hope your feeling better soon :hugs: and GOOD LUCK at your appt :hugs:

AFM- I'll test Sunday if I haven't got AF by then..I've been crampy for the last week and I feel like I'm going to start AF so I'm not holding out any hope. Hope everyone is doing great :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello all:hugs:
Thanks for all the encouragement, anxiety has been a serious issue for me in the past and to have it pop up again like this is certainly distressing, but I'm trying my best to muddle through. I would never wish this on anyone!
I did get to my appointment today, really like the new doctor. I will be getting an hsg monday, then if it's all clear and I'm not pg in the next couple of months I will be booked for a lap. If I'm blocked we will obviously have to discuss next steps. 
Crystal, I'm with Despie, your chart looks great!
If any of you get the chance send some positive vibes or say a quick prayer in my direction, that I will be able to break this funk that I'm in and get excited to ttc again.


----------



## Milty

Honest Crystal I love the idea of natural IVF cycle. I believe when you produce a lot of eggs it lowers the quality of them for some women.

Look at me I have hyper O, I've never had an ultrasound wher I've had less than 5 follicles mature and this with no meds! Twins is like a plague in my family and my relatives routinely get PG while on birth control. They all have Hyper O as well. There is just something about me that makes me different.:shrug:

I've basically been having sex with no protection for just over 15 years ...if you take away being PG and BF that leaves me 13.5 years of nothing

Sorry for the rant ... I guess my point is quantity doesn't mean near as much as quality and I think it is def worth a shot!


----------



## crystal443

Jen- no need to ask..already sending positive vibes your way :) :hugs::hugs: Glad you had a great appointment :thumbup: My chart looks great in theory and if it were anyone else's I'd be stoked but we're talking me here so I expect AF tomorrow:cry::cry:


----------



## Sus09

:hi: lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Just popping in to say hello to everyone and send you hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: ladies

Sorry I haven't been a great bnb'er lately. We're moving house on Saturday so I've been busy with all packing etc! Crazy busy !

I've been thinking of you all and try to pop in for a read whenever I can.

Suki, i'm so sorry I didn't get online to send you a message on Emily's anniversary but wanted to say if it helps remember she's with you dad :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sure your dh will come around to the DEIVF, men often get cold feet and usually need a little tug to get back on track again.

Despie, i'm so proud of your weightloss efforts, you've inspired me to get more exercise and drop the junk food :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Jen :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sending you lots of prayers and positive rays from this side of the globe. You're a strong lady and i'm sure you'll get through this soon. Glad you like the FS and its great that you're gaving the hsg soon - things are moving in the right direction!

Crystal, hope AF stays well away !!!

Sus, take care and no stress please! Good luck for tonight :hugs::hugs:

Milty, you can rant anytime :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready, Keeks, Nats, & everyone else hope you're well :flower:

afm, no surprises just the whitest shade of a bfn today (13dpo). Just glad I got a decent LP it means the herbs are working to regulate my cycle. Marching (no more like limping) forward to next month...

lots of :hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Milty

Sorry guys the last four nights in a row I've had some really intense dreams and I think it is getting to me

:hugs: Crystal

Oh and Good morning everyone


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies... I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while, but I think I'm starting to come back to life after this mc. It seems like everyone's having a really rough week, and I just wanted give massive hugs all around. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty, your def right Stims can lower egg quality which is why Natural IVF does work well for ladies with low AMH etc. :thumbup: we're in the same boat, I haven't had a BFP since DS who's just turned 14 in January and yeah it can get to you sometimes. A few weeks ago I had a really good cry on DH's shoulder and let it all out. I felt better but I still get frustrated etc. not easy for sure. I'm the first one to have fertility problems in my family :shrug: we have twins but I wouldn't call it a super fertile bunch of women and there's never been a baby born to anyone in their 30's so FS said he thinks our fertility drops off quickly in our family. 

Peace- we just did our move and its so much work :wacko: I'm glad we got most of it done :thumbup: Hope you enjoy your new place..is it a flat or a house ?

Despie- Morning lovely :hugs::hugs: 

Jen- Hope your feeling better :hugs:

Hi everyone else..hope all is well :)


----------



## crystal443

Happy- so glad to see you back :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: HA


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,not too sure wots happening with my chart but I have never had one like this before :haha::wacko:Must be the soy ,af due tomorrow so there's still time for another nice dip ,Jen ,h.a ,suki Stork reid alison jax Milty PB sus ready crystal and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

How are you all? Well I'm CD4 today so starting to feel a bit more normal! Think i'm going to start clomid tonight (FS gave me 3 months supply and I've only taken two). Hubby and I have an appointment with a fertility counsellor on Tuesday to talk through where we go from here- praying I haven't shot myself in the foot. I'm trying so hard not to pressure him but I am not ready to give up on DEIVF. Hubby has akways been worried aboiut the money side of DEIVF and yesterday he found out he's got a £6,000 bonus coming his way- we've never had a bonus in our lives! Could it be a sign? DEIVf will be around £5-6,000. I'll keep you all posted.

HA- so glad you came back to us and are starting to feel a bit better we've all been thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Despie- your chart looks great, I'm hoping implantation dip on 13dpo and temp back up are you going to POAS? Keeping it all crossed for you :hugs:
 
Crystal- your chart looks AMAZING!!! I say :test:! But then I am a POAS addict :blush:, seriously your chart looks perfect :hugs:

Jen- I'm glad the doctor was good and I'm sorry you're having a hard time anxiety problems are a bitch I hope you start to feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

Milty- sorry you've had intense dreams- dare I say could it be a sign?:hugs:

Peacebaby- sorry for the :bfn: but hurray for a decent LP :hugs::hugs:

Ready, Keeks, Natsby and Sus-:wave: hope you're all okay.

For everyone that needs it sending lots of: 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,isn't that weird that the bonus would just cover ivf ,maybe it's a sign :thumbup:If my temp goes up I will test but I very much doubt it ,no symptoms at all ,nada .....and I am really happy today and energetic :wacko:Am def taking the soy again but a bigger dose ,Happy Friday lovely lady ,have a great weekend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Glad you're feeling good, Happy Friday to you!
I'm hoping today is a good day for us! Hubby is at home today with DS who has a cold- bless him, think we will have a quiet weekend camped on the sofa watching films.
Take care
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Suki :hugs: I'm at a different place with my DH but I know what you mean not trying to pressure them, slowly slowly catchy monkey whilst we're going :wacko: here :haha: Good luck with the FS and good news on the bonus :thumbup:

T, you gonna test today then?

Crystal, Jen, Milty, HA, peace Happy Friday ladies, big hugs :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Milty

Hmm my chart is interesting...since I've been on thyroid meds my temps have been low...this is the highest I've seen them

It makes me want to test...but I don't want to waste 

Also I'm not really hopeful that I will ever get a positive but I don't want lose hope

Sorry for rambling


----------



## peacebaby

Milty, don't give up :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Suki that is amazing news about the bonus, seems like a sign :thumbup:

Despie and Jax i've got everything crossed for you ladies :hugs::hugs: I'll do my best to pop in this weekend to see if you've tested! Glad to hear you're feeling happy and energetic Despie :flower:

Crystal, glad your move is over, its so stressful. It's a flat since we're only two but dh has over 40 boxes of books, thats books alone!!!

Jen, thinking of you hun :hugs:

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Spring is definitely in the air here, lovely sunshine today :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## alison29

That is sign suki . wow! Try to stay positive Milty i know it's hard when we want something so bad. I hope every one has good weekend I will be trying to get more bd in than usual cd 10, I have been stressed at work so my drive has been lower then usual. Good things are going to happen i for all of us I just know it. It's a sunny day and we are SO lucky to have our first year with a pool such a step up from last year when we had the plastic one. Anyway our thoughts create our realty so think about your pregnancies and babies to come ladies.


----------



## Milty

Oh I am staying positive...I just sometimes wonder why

Weird I know

I am excited about my chart...AF is due Mon. So I may be testing then


----------



## crystal443

Suki- if your bonus covers IVF...go for it :thumbup: its meant to be:happydance::happydance:

Peace- I would love to live in a flat in London...I LOVE London, I was there about 15 years ago and I could have stayed forever:thumbup: If I could move anywhere in the world I would def pick London..DH would move to Ireland though I think over London. He thinks London is too overwhelming:shrug: Melbourne is a big city but much much quieter then other cities, so he doesn't like the busy..ok I think I've rambled enough..oh are you going to the Olympics?

Despie- Good morning lovely, I'm going to buy my test this morning, FF says my chart is triphasic so FX's this isn't a cruel trick my body is playing on me:thumbup: how are you feeling today? Have you ever tried DHEA? I know everyone says the SE but FS said for ladies over 35 its only helping to replace what we naturally lose to make more follies with better quality:thumbup: Those start working straight away and you get full benefits at 3-4 months..I'm on month four and the only bad thing I can say is that my face breaks out a bit easier but that's it. The dose is 75mg and I bought Jarrows brand, FS said you have to be careful because some don't have enough DHEA and I know those work because there was def differences in the scan:thumbup:

Milty- your chart looks great:happydance::happydance: Good luck I hope this is it for you:hugs:

Jax- hope your having a great weekend :hugs:

Alison- a pool sounds great:thumbup: so nice on a hot summer day:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Omg I can't believe your chart Crystal, get to the POAS!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Suki- if your bonus covers IVF...go for it :thumbup: its meant to be:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Peace- I would love to live in a flat in London...I LOVE London, I was there about 15 years ago and I could have stayed forever:thumbup: If I could move anywhere in the world I would def pick London..DH would move to Ireland though I think over London. He thinks London is too overwhelming:shrug: Melbourne is a big city but much much quieter then other cities, so he doesn't like the busy..ok I think I've rambled enough..oh are you going to the Olympics?
> 
> Despie- Good morning lovely, I'm going to buy my test this morning, FF says my chart is triphasic so FX's this isn't a cruel trick my body is playing on me:thumbup: how are you feeling today? Have you ever tried DHEA? I know everyone says the SE but FS said for ladies over 35 its only helping to replace what we naturally lose to make more follies with better quality:thumbup: Those start working straight away and you get full benefits at 3-4 months..I'm on month four and the only bad thing I can say is that my face breaks out a bit easier but that's it. The dose is 75mg and I bought Jarrows brand, FS said you have to be careful because some don't have enough DHEA and I know those work because there was def differences in the scan:thumbup:
> 
> Milty- your chart looks great:happydance::happydance: Good luck I hope this is it for you:hugs:
> 
> Jax- hope your having a great weekend :hugs:
> 
> Alison- a pool sounds great:thumbup: so nice on a hot summer day:hugs:

Can I take the dhea with the soy?:hugs::hugs: maybe i should give it a whirl ,I suppose at this stage I need all the help i Can get ,thanks lovely ,fixed for you testing ,you are one of those special ladies on this thread that we are all wishing so much for a sticky bean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi all, haven't been in the mood to post too much lately but I'm checking in on you all:hugs: I have my hsg on Monday so I'm getting pretty nervous, and dying to hear back from Crystal!!! :hugs:To all!


----------



## crystal443

Here's my test :
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1273.JPG
File size: 106.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crystal443

Despie-you can take DHEA with Soy I also started Royal Jelly last month, so that might have helped a bit too. DHEA helps you produce oestrogen which is what you need to produce follies, we naturally lose this as we get older and it also helps with egg quality too :thumbup: I just have a feeling it will work quicker for you:hugs::hugs::hugs: I've got everything crossed for you despie

Jen- hang in there :hugs::hugs: TTC is so hard at times but just hang in there a bit longer :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

OMFG Crystal!!! I'm almost crying I'm so happy for you!!!!! Are you in shock?!?!?


----------



## Milty

Crystal....:happydance: oh My I'm so excited....amazing


And you didn't even warn us you just through the pic out:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I wasn't "shocked" I was in denial though:haha::haha:glad I really didn't think a line would show:) Now get :sex: so we can be bump buddies:thumbup:

Milty- I wanted to wait til I was late for AF to test, I'd rather get AF then a negative test:thumbup: I just didn't think it would be positive after so many years of trying:shrug:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Wow so many posts here, I started at the beginning but haven't made my way through the rest. 

I was glad to see info on this page about DHEA. After our 3rd failed IVF (Monday) our doctor had the look of giving up hope and referred us to other doctors who do hormone (Human Growth Hormone, sounds scary and cancer-producing) and DHEA therapy.

We live in Singapore, and the doctors here are pretty good, but this is all relatively new to us, as we didn't start trying until we lived here.

Once I meet my post quota will put this in my sig, but again: 
Me 41.5, DH 53; last IVF 2 of 13 eggs retrieved were mature, nether fertilized; 2nd IVF one fertilized and didn't take; 1st IVF (about July year) no mature eggs.

We're on our way to the vitamin store to buy DHEA but I'm cautious about supplements, DH takes them regularly.


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Forgot to mention (and shameless 5th post to get my sig up) that we've never been pg, never really tried before a couple of years ago. 

So no idea how fertile I may have been when I was sub-40.


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Here's my test :

:cry::cry::cry::cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:I can't stop laughing and crying for you ,such amazing news ,our lovely crystal is up the duff :haha:.well done babes ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

THANK YOU LOVELY DESPIE :hugs::hugs::hugs: we are so excited and still surprised that out of the blue we hit it lucky. I so need bump buddies Despie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

ByAnyMeans said:


> Wow so many posts here, I started at the beginning but haven't made my way through the rest.
> 
> I was glad to see info on this page about DHEA. After our 3rd failed IVF (Monday) our doctor had the look of giving up hope and referred us to other doctors who do hormone (Human Growth Hormone, sounds scary and cancer-producing) and DHEA therapy.
> 
> We live in Singapore, and the doctors here are pretty good, but this is all relatively new to us, as we didn't start trying until we lived here.
> 
> Once I meet my post quota will put this in my sig, but again:
> Me 41.5, DH 53; last IVF 2 of 13 eggs retrieved were mature, nether fertilized; 2nd IVF one fertilized and didn't take; 1st IVF (about July year) no mature eggs.
> 
> We're on our way to the vitamin store to buy DHEA but I'm cautious about supplements, DH takes them regularly.

We had 3 cycles of IVF, cycle one was cancelled, cycle 2 had 3 eggs and none fertilised and cycle 3 was the same. DHEA helped produce more follies and I guess must have helped the quality as well:thumbup: I haven't had any problems with DHEA, if you want to PM me please feel free:thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Crystal I knew you were preggers! I said to hubby if she hasn't POAS I'm going back to bed! What amazing lines you just had to be up the duff with a chart like that! I'm SO pleased for you what a lovely lady you are :happydance::happydance:

Despie I saw AF came- sorry babes but I know you're okay with it this month as you're getting skinny & gorgeous! I take DHEA 75mg & got the narrow brand on amazon- I do get more spots but if it works who cares?:hugs::hugs:

Jen- don't apologise when you've not been on much babe we still think about you. Good luck on Monday sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Milty- have you POAS yet? Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:JL

Well not much happening for me on 3rd day of clomid today & we have our appt with fertility counsellor on tues & puppy classes with Baxter on Monday!

Happy Sunday everyone lets bask in crystals good news!

Take care

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

crystal443 said:


> Here's my test :

OMG, OMG :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Congratulations Crystal, fabulous news! :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Milty

I agree with all the girls Crystal your chart was so good...you should post it FF charts...I'm so excited for you


Suk: I haven't test yet as I've had a temp drop somewhat and AF isn't due till Tue. I thought was Monday but no so I thinks a little early for me.


Good morning everyone


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations!!! So thrilled for you and your family !!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

We really need a crap pants icon!!


:headspin: CRYSTAL!! I have never been so happy for a bfp that wasn't mine! :cry: 

This is truly awesome. I know I have been gone for a few weeks. Was this natural IVF or just crazy, "the stars aligned and I got pregnant after a decade of ttc?" 

Dare I say it?.............you have given me hope!!! :happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## readyformore

I actually logged in today to share with you ladies that I have finally tried softcups for the first time ever. They were very easy to purchase. Just $8 at the pharmacy on the corner. I didn't buy them for ttc, but instead for AF. Women at work were discussing these 'instead softcups' that they have tried instead of tampons. I thought I'd give it a go. :thumbup:

Fortunately, it doesn't seem nearly as exciting as Jen's first attempts with softcups. :haha:

Truthfully, I only bought them because the box has them labelled for AF and not ttc. I really don't think that I can make myself shove anything for ttc up my vag anymore, (well, except for a penis :haha:).

Cycle #23 for me. I will stop counting at some point right? Maybe it will just turn into years instead of months that I count? :dohh: Another perfectly timed cycle. Possibly the best timing I've had yet. Plus, we had abstained for 4-5 days, so plenty of time for swimmers to build up. :dohh:

I have been trying to focus on the 'good' aspects of not being pregnant/having a baby. Actually, that's not really hard to do. What I find incredibly difficult, is trying to talk myself into 'good' reasons to not have another child. In fact, I think that this is impossible.


----------



## hockey24

Crystal - OMG!!! I just started reading this thread and came across your VERY POSITIVE test! That is so fantastic and I'm sooo excited for you!!! :cloud9:

But same question as Ready - was this just a natural cycle or did you do the natural IVF? 

What amazing news!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Holy shit!!

Sus is pregnant too?!?! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :hugs:

Ready- Thanks so much and this was a completley wacky, the stars aligned, moons lined up, planets collided natural BFP:haha::haha: Def not IVF :thumbup: was a wierd cycle we had gone for scans to do Natural IVF and I cancelled the cycle because I just had a feeling it wasn't the right time :shrug: it just felt wrong so we were going to go ahead this cycle:thumbup: which my first appointment was this Thurs. I really think if I got pregnant naturally there really is hope for anyone that is for sure:hugs: so get to BDing if I can do it you can def do this:thumbup:

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, I really appreciate it:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hockey- Thanks :hugs: yep totally natural!! How are things with you?


----------



## readyformore

That's just crazy amazing Crystal!! :cloud9:

(P.S. If you leave the thread, I'll hunt you down and shoot you in the foot!)


----------



## crystal443

Ready :hugs::hugs: I was telling DH last night I'm so so happy but I know what its like to be LTTTC and I want all of my LTTTC ladies to have a BFP too. I would love to hang around until everyone gets their BFP. Its really early for me anyway..anything can happen but I'm going to just enjoy everyday this little one is with me :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yes we do need a crap your pants icon!!!

Crystal you do give us hope

Ready: I think you are trying to convince yourself of the impossible...consider instead life with your family is great as it is one more would be fantastic but happen or not you can be happy

I really understand Ready I do as a very LTTTC but you don't want to live life on the rollarcoaster you want to be on the scenic train that stops at all the great places one of which may or may not be a delivery room. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah I have used soft cups for AF for a long time and never heard of using them for TTC until on these boards...intact I didn't even realize they were one in the same till I followed a link someone posted:dohh:

Anyway I love them for AF and so so for TTC


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,hi hockey and ready :flower:Crystal i would love to be your bump buddy but I really don't think it's ever gonna happen for us honestly ,it's nearly seven years and I am 45 in June ,I am not as obsessive as I was about TTc as I know in my heart I have done everything I can to make this happen .i am already blessed with four beautiful children and I need to enjoy them while they are still little,I m not giving up just yet but I am def living my life more to the full :thumbup:And not stressing as much .and anyway I am much happier seeing u ltttc ladies getting a bfp ,I swear I am so happy ,.......:hugs:Love u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you're all well. I'm at work today so having a quick skive before my first patient arrives :blush: I'm CD 8 4th day of clomid for me so far so SE or PMT from me. We have our fertility counsellor appt tommorrow night and I am SHITTING myself!!

Ready- you asked for some :bfp: on your return and Sus and Crystal did it!! It's crazy how excited you get to see LTTCers get their long awaited :bfp::happydance::happydance:

Despie- i'm glad you are finding some kind of peace and concentrating on what is good in your life 9though I have to say in TCM they recommend thinking like that to aid fertility!!) Your posts in the last week or two have sounded more positive whatever happens. I'm really happy for you sweetie (though obviuosly i'm willing you to get a sticky :bfp:) :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay, has your temp stayed down? (sorry havent had time to look at your chart) :hugs:

Jen- hope today goes okay will be thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Sus, Natsby + Crystal- hope you and your beanies are well :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Peace, Hockey, Alison-:wave: hope you're all okay

Milty- just saw your chart still looking good!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki hope all goes well with the f.c tomorrow ,can't wait to hear your news ,good luck with the clomid.Have u used it before?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I hope you're all well. I'm at work today so having a quick skive before my first patient arrives :blush: I'm CD 8 4th day of clomid for me so far so SE or PMT from me. We have our fertility counsellor appt tommorrow night and I am SHITTING myself!!
> 
> Ready- you asked for some :bfp: on your return and Sus and Crystal did it!! It's crazy how excited you get to see LTTCers get their long awaited :bfp::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Despie- i'm glad you are finding some kind of peace and concentrating on what is good in your life 9though I have to say in TCM they recommend thinking like that to aid fertility!!) Your posts in the last week or two have sounded more positive whatever happens. I'm really happy for you sweetie (though obviuosly i'm willing you to get a sticky :bfp:) :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Milty- hope you're okay, has your temp stayed down? (sorry havent had time to look at your chart) :hugs:
> 
> Jen- hope today goes okay will be thinking of you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus, Natsby + Crystal- hope you and your beanies are well :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax, Peace, Hockey, Alison-:wave: hope you're all okay
> 
> Milty- just saw your chart still looking good!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you hun!! I am back, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, just uncomfortable/crampy/pinchy. The end result was tubes OPEN which actually surprised me lol. Now we have 3 months to get to it apparently, then if nothing happens I will get booked for a lap. Feeling super relieved right now. 
Good luck on your appointment I'm sure it will be great :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jen wonderful news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yes Jen good news


----------



## crystal443

Jen- great news :hugs: glad everything was clear :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty- your chart is looking so good:happydance::happydance: when are you testing? 

Despie- Good morning lovely :hugs::hugs: how are things in your part of the world?

Suki- Good luck with Clomid, it worked twice for me:thumbup: I was a total :wacko: on them :haha::haha: but I got DD and DS with them so totally worth it:thumbup:

Peace- Hope things are well with you:thumbup:

Hi everyone else hope your all well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Umm tomorrow morning was my plan but I actually don't have any tests...so if I make it to the store ...


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha::haha: I never keep tests in the house either:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Only bad thing is now I have to pay full price....so I still might not test if I have any sign AF is on the way


----------



## crystal443

I waited till I was a few days late :shrug: I had bad cramps like AF was coming, I think its a good sign that your temp is going up, hang in there and I've got FX'd :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Holy crap!! I don't check in for a few days and Crystal goes and gets herself knocked up!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Maybe I should only check in every few days and within weeks ALL of you will be knocked up! :shrug:

Ok, going back to read the rest of the posts - I just had to stop reading and reply as soon as I saw the gorgeous lines....


----------



## Jennifer01

Good luck testing Milty, it would be great to get some more bfps on this thread!!
Suki, I'm sending you good vibes for tomorrow, I hope things go smooth at the appointment!
Despie:hugs::hugs:
Ready, good to hear from you, glad you didn't have to send oh in fishin for softcups :haha:
Crystal, is it real to you yet??:happydance:

:hugs:To all, I am feeling pretty good, relieved about my tubes, starting to feel a bit better with my anxiety (fingers crossed I keep feeling better!) My doc mentioned that I will have increased fertility for the next few months due to the hsg so I'm really hoping to get my anxiety in check so we can ttc full force!


----------



## Milty

I can not count the times I've seen someone get PG after HSG

Well I did manage to get out and grab test but I also got tampons...the cashier actually said "well I guess your prepared"....she always comments ...it used to bug me but I'm over it...she comments on Everything!


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I'm glad your anxiety is better :hugs: No its still not real I keep thinking I'll wake up :shrug: lots of ladies get pregnant after their HSG Jen, I hope it happens for you :thumbup:

Milty-we're on a roll in this thread, I think our numbers are starting to get better then the "normal" over 35+ testing thread:haha::haha: so FX'd we can add another


----------



## Milty

Now I feel like I should add some type of disclaimer like "Most likely will not result in pregnancy"...hehe

But at the same time I'm surprised at how high my temps are and I can tell AF will not come tomorrow but I don't know beyond that

My LP and temps have been wacky for the last several months so it's a little up in the air.


----------



## Desperado167

Jen so happy u are feeling better ,Milty everything fixed for you ,ready PB ha ,suki ,good morning lovely ladies ,crystal am still on cloud nine for you ,:cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Didn't take the soy this month have had really heavy af for five days now ,lots of clots and sticky also massive boobies and swollen tummy so am giving the soy a miss till next month ,hoping this weight loss will get me a bfp ,happy Tuesday ladies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

readyformore said:


> Holy shit!!
> 
> Sus is pregnant too?!?! :happydance::hugs:

Ready, it is nice to have you back :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs: Yeah I got pregnant and I still can´t believe it! i had lots of tests booked for March and we had to cancel them all as we had the BFP. Which came at a great moment as I was told just after that my AMH was quite low for my age :cry: Now lets hope this one is for keeps!

I fully agree with Crystal, I am staying around till EVERYONE gets a BFP, this thread is hot, hot, hot :thumbup: Dmom started the good luck, then Natsby and I followed and now Crystal :happydance::happydance: 

Milty, your chart looks amazing! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust:

Jen it is great news that your tubes are open! Hopefully you will get a BFP before you have a lap done:thumbup:

HA, lovely to see you around :hugs:

Suki, good luck with Clomid. 

Lots of hugs for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: Crystal!! You gotta BFP!!! :happydance::happydance: Dead happy for you!

Jen, glad you're back and feeling more like you :flower:

Milty, were you a brownie at some point 'be prepared' and all that? The lady on the checkout made me lol :haha:

Well I was feeling mega p'd off yesterday, me and DH had such a good bash at it last cycle and F all to show for it :nope: but I'm feeling more like me today, although I'm seriously considering NTNP until we're tested because it's just 'not working' at the moment and I'm not sure I can stand the stress again next cycle. I'm kind of wrestling with that one......:flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: all round for ALL of you xXx


----------



## Milty

A brownie well no hehe


No testing for me I had a big temp drop 
Oh well... Looks like I may be finally recovered from my Dec. stress. Yeah!!


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies !

I have a few minutes online (still waiting for our broadband service to be moved) so thought I'd quickly checking in on you ladies...the thread is so hot I didn't want to miss another bfp!

Crystal I can't stop smiling and thinking about your lovely bfp line :flower:

Hope everyone is enjoying Spring!

Despie, Jax, Milty, Jen, Suki, Sus, Ready, Keeks, every one else (sorry my memory is on a daily decline!) hope you're well.

Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Despie- Sorry Soy brought you a nasty AF but maybe that means you had a nice thick lining ? :hugs:

Milty-sorry about the temp drop but maybe with the thyroid meds it will help stabilize your levels and that's all you need:thumbup:

Peace-Happy Spring :hugs: we're just coming into Fall but I'm glad to be getting some cooler weather :thumbup:

Jen-Hope your still on the road to feeling much better:hugs::hugs:

Jax-Good mornign, hope your doing well:hugs::hugs:

Sus- morning, hope your feeling great :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok Despi and all you laddies who cook a lot I have a question...

Have you ever combined pears with tuna?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Pears with tuna?? Are you sure those are the words you meant to type??? :wacko: I've combined lots of things with tuna, and lots of things with pears, but I can't imagine the two together... I am intrigued....


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> then Natsby and I followed and now Crystal :happydance::happydance:

!!!!!

Natsby is pregnant?!!

You're not kidding me right? 

This is wonderful. :cloud9::happydance::cry:


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> Well I was feeling mega p'd off yesterday, me and DH had such a good bash at it last cycle and F all to show for it :nope: but I'm feeling more like me today, although I'm seriously considering NTNP until we're tested because it's just 'not working' at the moment and I'm not sure I can stand the stress again next cycle. I'm kind of wrestling with that one......:flower:

That's where I'm at, atm. Too much work and absolutely zero results. Fuck it....I'm done with ANYTHING extra because it doesn't work anyway. No more meds, bloodwork, temping, timing, or anything other than my husband's penis in my vagina. :haha:

Glad to see you're feeling more like yourself. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- How did the consult go?

Jen- Glad to hear that the HSG was good and your anxiety is better. :hugs:

Crystal- :cloud9:

Milty- Awesome that your cycles are regulating. :thumbup: A change in thyroid meds will do that too. 

Despie- :hugs:

Happy- I'm thinking just like you. I leave for a few weeks and Sus, Natsy, and Crystal are all pregnant! If I leave for a few months maybe everyone will be pregnant! I'll take one for the team. :haha:

Peace- I hope ttc is going good for you. :flower:


----------



## Milty

HappyAuntie said:


> Pears with tuna?? Are you sure those are the words you meant to type??? :wacko: I've combined lots of things with tuna, and lots of things with pears, but I can't imagine the two together... I am intrigued....

Believe me it is really good ...my friend recomended it so I tried it tonight ...yum


----------



## crystal443

I love Tuna, onion and garlic :thumbup: the pear sounds different but would probably be good

Hi Ready :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:hi:


----------



## Milty

It's good to see you Ready


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Milty tuna and pear yuk I eat tuna onion and mayo :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you're all well. 

Well hubby and i had the session with the fertility counsellor last night and it went okay. we're still no further forward but we are talking which I guess is good. Both hubby and myself felt she was a bit harsh on me she kept saying I was resiliant and could cope with traumatic events but Phil has never had any bad stuff happen in his life so doesn't have that kind of resiliance so she was working on the what would have to happen for Phil to be okay with DEIVF or even another pregnancy. He did say he was still traumatised by Josh's birth (he got stuck, heart rate dropped was a forceps + ventouse) he was grunting + purple when they gave him to us and i said you need to support his breathing and eventually they took him + he was ventilated for 3 days! so she said look how you coped with it and poor Phil was like rabbit in headlights- which did annoy me a bit because i thought actually being cut from my fanny to my arse and being handed a purple grunting baby was pretty traumatic but i had a choice whether to cry + fall apart or tell the medics he needed help with his breathing NOW! :growlmad: so although she did annoy me a bit I can see where she was coming from and maybe Phil talking about it more (I have tried to talk to him about him many times but he's never wanted to), might help him move on.

BUT a very strange thing has happened since then I feel so tempted to stop ttc and give up and just get back to fun times with hubby and care free good sex. I haven't told hubby cos he'd probably be delighted, I don't know if it's a reaction to last night or what. Will see how it goes over the next week but I am having serious doubts about whether I feel I could go through DEIVF. I feel like after two and a half years of ttc I want a break.

Ready- it's always so nice to hear from you + I hope the no temping etc and just good old fashioned :sex:works for you. I'm so tempted to do the same :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Despie- how are you lovely lady? I have DS's cold from last week :growlmad:. Hope you're still feeling positive :hugs::hugs:

Milty- sorry for the temp drop hunny hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Jen- i'm glad Monday went okay for you, Fx the next three months bring you a much longed for :bfp:

Peace-hope you're okay sweetie and the ttc is going okay :hugs::hugs:

HA- good to have you back i hope you're okay are you back to ttc? :hugs::hugs:

Hugs to all our lovely preggers ladies- Sus, Natsby + Crystal :hugs::hugs:

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

readyformore said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> then Natsby and I followed and now Crystal :happydance::happydance:
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> Natsby is pregnant?!!
> 
> You're not kidding me right?
> 
> This is wonderful. :cloud9::happydance::cry:Click to expand...

Yep! :cloud9::thumbup: We got a BFP on the same day, and I am not sure if I was more happy for mine or hers! It is amazing news! 

Suki, that sounds a bit harsh the meeting you had, but as you say I guess it is good to talk about these things. I think we all had moments when we want to just forget about TTC and go back to fun times with OH :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Pear and Tuna talk? I add apple in my Tuna salads but never thought of Pear.

AFM, FS wants me to stop taking the progesterone pessaries from week 9 (next Monday) and wear them down to one every other day till week 10-11. I am absolutely petrified as in my mind I thought I would be on them till week 12, but she said she usually stops her IVF ladies from week 10 and with me being a natural cycle I can stop earlier :shrug:


----------



## Jax41

Ready and Suki, I know we're in different places with TTC but I hear what you're saying about carrying on :hugs: for me this isn't me being sad, this is me being realistic..... I do feel like just giving up, fuck it, it's not working, nothing I do works yadeyadda everyone tells me not too but I'm honestly thinking what's the point, we have tried for nigh on 20 months now (well there have been a few duff cycles but....) and I've not got one single BFP and I'm just not sure I can keep doing it, know what I mean?

I've only temped for two cycles, it's been okay but it's not really shown me anything that I didn't already suspect, I have a 28/29 day cycle, I O days 14/15....so I think I'll keep taking the vits I do and just shag DH when I can and enjoy it for a change...

Honest I'm not asking for the sympathy vote here just saying it how it is and I'm trying to stay calm about it but being here is like an addiction, can't seem to do without it and at the same time it's like everyone elses news just stabs me in the guts. I may get shot down in flames for saying that so I apologise if I've upset anyone, I really don't mean too, I need a break, maybe not sitting in front of a PC everyday over the Easter break will do me good.....:flower:

Big hugs xXx :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> Ready and Suki, I know we're in different places with TTC but I hear what you're saying about carrying on :hugs: for me this isn't me being sad, this is me being realistic..... I do feel like just giving up, fuck it, it's not working, nothing I do works yadeyadda everyone tells me not too but I'm honestly thinking what's the point, we have tried for nigh on 20 months now (well there have been a few duff cycles but....) and I've not got one single BFP and I'm just not sure I can keep doing it, know what I mean?
> 
> I've only temped for two cycles, it's been okay but it's not really shown me anything that I didn't already suspect, I have a 28/29 day cycle, I O days 14/15....so I think I'll keep taking the vits I do and just shag DH when I can and enjoy it for a change...
> 
> Honest I'm not asking for the sympathy vote here just saying it how it is and I'm trying to stay calm about it but being here is like an addiction, can't seem to do without it and at the same time it's like everyone elses news just stabs me in the guts. I may get shot down in flames for saying that so I apologise if I've upset anyone, I really don't mean too, I need a break, maybe not sitting in front of a PC everyday over the Easter break will do me good.....:flower:
> 
> Big hugs xXx :hugs:

Jax..................
:hugs:

Really, I could have written your post myself. I can relate to everything you are saying.

The giving up, the reality of our circumstances, the chat group addiction :haha:, and the stabbing in the guts. 

You will not be shot down in flames, I feel the same way. 

Hell, I have not been on here except for about 5 minutes, in over a month. I do like to check on everyone, but at the same time, it only encourages my focus into ttc, which can get out of hand. Take a break if you need it. I can guarantee that I will not log into any forum from ov time until after AF. A bfp announcement in that part of my cycle just about does me in.

Even last night, (cd 4), I was looking at a ltttc thread, and someone was complaining about the emotional aspect b/c she was just coming up on her year mark. I went to offer her support, and saw that she had gotten a bfp that day. :dohh: *stab* 
In another thread, somone was asking for statistics on conception with clomid. I opened the thread. Apparently, it was an old thread from January. Yep, she was pregnant too. I had done my second round of femara/IUI in January and I didn't get pregnant. *double stab*.
This forum is like a double edged sword. It provides support while simultaneously reminds me of how infertile I am. :dohh: I have even stopped checking on many of the journals. Basically, I have 2-3 journals I will check into and this thread. That's it. There were just way too many people getting pregnant on other threads. :blush:

I think we need a forum, or a thread for moving on. I've actually thought of it. :blush:It's hard to resolve feelings and might be nice to talk to other women in a similar boat. I won't be ttc forever, DH will get a vasectomy within the year. But, I still want a baby. Is there a forum for that? :dohh:

Take a break Jax!:kiss:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- your counselor sounds ridiculous. :wacko:

You're a nurse and the nurse in you kicked in when you saw that purple baby. It doesn't mean that the mother in you wasn't suffering. :hugs:

I have to admit that just pitching all of the 'extras' with ttc has been liberating. It was worth a shot to try everything, but none of it worked anyway. It wasn't getting me anywhere, so I may as well go back to just having unprotected sex whenever we feel like it. It's a lot less work and much more enjoyable. I do wish that I didn't know when I was ovulating though. That would somehow make this whole ntnp approach much easier.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Wow Ready, Jax we are all in the same place, I hate the fact that it is so hard to get bloody pregnant!:growlmad:. I'm sorry you're both having a tough time I feel your pain :hugs
Ready- this is my last month of clomid so I'm going to carry on temping but I think next month I'm going to stop & just try and have regular sex when I have EWCM.
Hope all the other ladies are okay
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Big hugs all around. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You'll never hear any "never-give-up-you-have-to-have-hope" BS from me. I say tell it like it is - giving your feelings the mushroom treatment (keeping them in the dark and feeding them shit) only makes them grow stronger.

Suki, I'm a huge proponent of counseling (been going weekly for over a year now - I would have given up ttc long ago without it), but the relationship between you and the counselor has to be right. I saw two other counselors before finding mine - the first one told me several weeks in that I needed to just get over my miscarriages (well no shit woman - if I could do that, I wouldn't need you!) so I fired her... the next a$$hole told me on the very first visit (and I quote) "Lots of people get pregnant as soon as they stop trying so hard." I replied by telling him that comments like that make people like me want to punch people like him. Fired him, too. But my current counselor is a miracle worker. I would advise that in the absence of any felony-dumb comments like the two I heard, give it a few sessions before making any decisions about whether or not to continue with that counselor or whether or not you feel it's helping. The first session is rarely productive, because it's typically spent covering a lot of background info and getting-to-know-you stuff. 

I had no idea Josh's birth was so traumatic. :cry: I wonder if that is making Phil scared of any future pregnancy, DEIVF or otherwise.... And I HATE the "you are stronger/more resilient than you know" crap, because I sure as hell don't _feel _strong or resilient. I feel like a china plate that's been repeatedly smashed into a million tiny pieces and glued back together, now full of ugly cracks and scars and with some missing pieces that can never be replaced. I've had people tell me they couldn't keep trying if they were in my shoes. But the fact that I keep trying doesn't mean that I just bounce back from every mc like nothing ever happened.... I've been reminded that being strong and/or resilient doesn't mean having a lack of fear or pain, it just means you're capable of getting on with things _despite _the fear and heartbreak. After a birth as traumatic as Josh's was, I'd say you definitely fall into that camp - you feel the desire for another child and you're willing to do what it takes to have one, despite the fearful events of Josh's birth - you haven't let your fear that that might happen again stop you from trying again.

I would advise that you a) definitely take a ttc break - it's good for all of us from time to time; and b) definitely remove any deadline you might feel on making a decision on DEIVF. It's totally normal to have doubts about it, and how you feel today or tomorrow or next week might be very different from how you feel two months from now. Try making a little mark on your calendar at the end of each day, like a green X for a good day (or a day when you felt good about DEIVF) and a red X for a bad day... over time you'll see a pattern that's hard to observe when you're in the middle of it, and that might help you decide. (The red/green X thing has been really helpful for me, both in terms of making sure my depression is under control and in terms of ttc - how I feel about continuing or taking a break or stopping.) But the thing with DEIVF is that it absolutely doesn't matter how old you are, just the donor, so it completely removes your biological clock aspect - so take all the time you need for both you and Phil to feel comfortable with your decision.

AFM, we're officially NTNP until our next IVF, which should start toward the end of April. And like Ready, I would give anything to be able to have ttc amnesia and just not know how to read my body's signs. It sure would make a lot of things easier. :dohh: I _think _AF will be here any day now, but I'm not entirely sure. My hCG didn't hit zero until March 5, so it could still be another week, but I'm now 14 days from a couple days of EWCM so we'll see what happens. In the absence of a Crystal-esque natural BFP after IVF, which I highly doubt, AF should be here any day. :shrug:


----------



## Milty

First I have to tell you guys that Tuna and Pears are awesome!!!


Secondly this is the one place you can come and vent we all understand the LTTC and all the struggles it brings. 

I think it is all about finding the right balance. I love coming here and sharing our good times and bad with those who understand my feelings the best. However, I do have to make sure I do not become consumed with TTC. I continue to TTC and try to BD on the right days but I also BD when I want or don't want. This month I only got one BD in at the right time because I wasn't in the mood so I didn't worry about it. :shrug: Funny thing is I had a better chart this month than usual. I guess I try to be aware of good timing and for the most part do what I can to give myself better odds but at the same time not let it effect my overall mood or plans. Don't get me wrong I still have bad days and such but they are few and further between.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies:hugs:

Suki, I think the councellor was a bit harsh, but then I find more is expected of us then our DH's when it comes to dealing with emotions anyway :shrug: I'm sure Josh's birth was just as traumatic for you..I'd have been terrified

Ready- LTTTC sucks A$$, :hugs::hugs: hang in there :thumbup:

Jax- I'm glad you're enjoyng things again..sometimes a break is what's needed in order to continue :hugs:

HA- Hang in there with IVF, I hope your FS can maybe figure out what is going on so they can find something that will help you. Don't give up in your natural cycle..I really like the FS we have now because he told us as it can happen in any given month no matter how poor our fertility seemed. FS just don't know everything, so don't give up :hugs::hugs:

Milty- You sound so much happier then a few months ago :hugs::hugs:

Despie- Hope your doing well lovely :hugs::hugs:

Sus- Hope your well :) I'd be scared to come off the progesterone too :hugs: I'm sure it'll be fine but still scary


----------



## Milty

Thanks Crystal...a few months ago was the most stressful time in my life ...glad its over


----------



## Milty

HA I really like your red green calender idea


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I can relate to all of you as well ,suki wtf :growlmad:Your councillor is an ass she needs a slap ,jax suki and ready I also feel the same ,I have reached a place in my life were I don't know wot to do anymore ,I have been trying for over six years with ten losses ,my life is controlled by sticks and cervical mucus and i always feel upset and stressed ,but where do I draw the line ,how much more do I push myself ,will it ever happen ,how much more can I take ,will I ever get my rainbow baby or am I just destined to have the kids I have ,is there any point in struggling every month ,I don't want any pity I just need to talk to people that understand ,I am 45 in June and my oh has been also doing this with me and like sukis oh if I said today I was giving up he would be over the moon but he knows I would give anything for another baby :shrug:I have tried everything I can ,exhausted every avenue with hospitals pills and sex and I do dtd at the right time every month but it never happens ,it's been almost a year since my last bfp and I am struggling to keep up my spirits And I don't have time on my side I don't have the choice of having a break :( ,sorry for the long post and thanks for listening ,I do pray every day for all of you suki crystal jax peace ready Milty jenn Alison and happy ,sending you lots of hugs and love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Milty- you do sound like you've gotten a good balance. :thumbup::hugs:

I want to find peace/balance/acceptance. Like Jax and Despie, I don't want sympathy, (although hearing, "Wow, that just sucks" can be helpful and validating) I don't want anyone to have pity for me. My life is good, so pity would seem misplaced and awkward. 

I do want the pain of ltttc to evaporate. It is physically/emotionally painful to work so hard at something and get zero results. So I am trying to take the focus off of ttc. Yes, it sucks that I don't get to determine the size of my family. But, there is so much good in my life that I don't want infertility to taint everything in it. 

There has to be a balance, or you will drive yourself insane.

I hope to be there someday. 
It would be really nice to move on though. I am not a fan of limbo. I know that I don't want to be pinning away for a baby forever. 
I really think that it would be easier to have my DH get a vasectomy. But, would that bring with it a different type of pain, or would I be forced into acceptance? 

Yes..............I must find a balance!


----------



## readyformore

And for the record, I hate tuna. Yuck!


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I'm sorry some of us are having a hard time it sucks :growlmad:. HA thanks so much for your lovely advice it was very helpful thanks :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Ready + Despie sounds like we're all in a similar place i so want us all to get :bfp: but i'm starting to come round to the idea that it may not happen for me and I'm starting to accept this. Despie-I relate to everything in your post I wish I knew what to say i guess the decision is how much pain will it cause you to continue and how much pain will it cost to stop ttc? It's so fucking hard :growlmad:.

I have come to a couple of decisions with OH, i took him to the pub for half a cider in the sun and it was lovely to have 40mins just the two of us. I told him I don't want to go to Spain to discuss DEIVF- it doesn't feel "right" and i have lived my life by my instincts/feelings. so we have agreed:

I'll temp this month as it's the last clomid month then I'm going to go cold turkey on the temping and FF

Oh will put a lock on the bedroom door (have been asking him to do this for about 3 years!). We will get back to having sex because we want to.

We will buy a campervan with the bonus money to take holidays/weekends in the South West to all the lovely places. I've always wanted a campervan, OH and I go to Glastonbury etc and it's great in a campervan!

We will have more fun with and without each other (I'm better at this than OH as I've made a real effort in the last year to be nice/kind to myself).

We are going to hire a villa with a pool in Tenerife in August and will go for 2 whole weeks and have a great time. The best holiday we had was a villa in Tenerife it was 3 bedrooms with massive pool and garden with bbq area and it's only £600 a week.

We feel we still love each other very much and we need a more relaxed attitude so when we stop we can handle it. If we are blessed to have a baby fantastic if not at least I'll have a happy marriage to help ease any pain.


So there it is ladies I feel great and so much happier since deciding all this.

Take care lovely ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
[/LIST]


----------



## Desperado167

Omg suki I love your plans and u sound so much happier and determined.i am really happy for you to have arrived at this decision . I think I will be right with you soon.will u still be coming to see us?i will really really miss you if u leave ,I have come to think if you as a real friend to me these last few months :kiss:I always said wen the kids get older tht oh and I are selling the house and getting a camper van and a dog and travelling the world :haha: ,by the way wots the lock on the door for ?:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Love u lots lady and I really hope and pray your relaxed approach gives you your sticky bean ,love always t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks Despie I too think of you as a dear friend :hugs:
I don't think I can give up ff and B&B! So you're stuck with me a bit longer.
Think I'm going to see how it goes I find this thread really supportive& don't think I would've stayed sane this long without you all
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxp


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:



> Thanks Despie I too think of you as a dear friend :hugs:
> I don't think I can give up ff and B&B! So you're stuck with me a bit longer.
> Think I'm going to see how it goes I find this thread really supportive& don't think I would've stayed sane this long without you all
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxp

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Thank god for that :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- that sounds wonderful!! I'm so happy for you. You sound very pleased with your decision. :happydance:

And if we are talking about camping, that's right up my alley!! We bought a new camper last year. I'm not sure what a camper van is? Do you drive it? We bought a 32 foot camper that is pulled behind our SUV. It is amazing! It has a bedroom in the back with 2 sets of bunkbeds for the kids. We are big campers! The weather here is unseasonably warm right now, but we are afraid it will freeze again and we haven't taken the camper out this year. 
We have a camping accessory cataolog, and DH and I have been looking at it like kids staring at a toy cataolog. :haha: 
We have several trips planned out this year. Our first starts in May and it's a week long. It will be a long road trip, 8 hours one way, but we are SOOO looking forward to it. 

In fact, I have to admit that I decided a little while ago to focus more on vacationing and less on baby making. :haha: 

See, now I'm all excited and smiling!!

Off to check out the catalog again....... :coffee:


----------



## crystal443

Despie,Suki&Ready :hugs::hugs::hugs: why can't life be fair and all LTTTC ladies get a BFP..let the TTCer's wait for awhile :shrug: Sometimes it seemed like more of a punishment then anything:nope:


----------



## Milty

Suki that sounds great but like ready I was wondering what a camper van is ...can you post a link?


----------



## sukisam

Morning Ladies!
I hope you are all well. Oh and I were loking at holidays ands campervans on the internet last night which was very exciting!
Happy friday to all I'm at work so can only be a minute
Thanks for all your support, i still feel really happy with our decision and i feel as though a great big weight has been lifted
I think i've managed to uplolad a pic of a campervan you drive themn and sleep in them., they usually have roofs for the kids to sleep in and we'll get an awning
Take care all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







campervan.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jax41

Just a quickie :winkwink:

Ready, Suki, Despie, :hugs: thanks for understanding, thanks for not shooting me down in flames, thanks for sticking around on here for me to chat too. We seem to be so few and far between these days :flower: 

Ready, you're so right being on here just feeds the TTC paranoia :haha:

Suki, love the plans they sound great, you've got me thinking of a few of my own :thumbup: you hit the nail on the head with what you said to Despie though 'i guess the decision is how much pain will it cause you to continue and how much pain will it cost to stop ttc?', that's got me thinking too and the jury's out on my decision.....well for the the moment at least....

But I'm on a break now as that's me done with work for a whole 2 weeks. :happydance: I'm off to Devon for a weeks hols, back home for the bank hol with DH (he can't get time off to come away for the full week) and then another week to chill, enjoy the sun, walk around the garden centre and have coffee sitting outside. I'm soooooooooo looking forward to it!

Love you ladies, you keep me going xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Have a fab time jax ,:kiss:Love u too ,suki love the camper van :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Just out of hospital with dd ,she got her tonsils out so am exhausted but so happy as she was amazing ,made me so proud ,I think she will sleep well tonight ,:thumbup:While I was in the ward got speaking to a lady that had her dd at 44 and no one blinked an eye :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Jax we're here anytime for you :hugs: have a brilliant holiday & break from work.
Despie- so glad DD got her tonsils out without too much trauma:hugs:
She'll be so much better I didnt have mine out till I was 25 cos it went out of fashion so I spent my childhood with tonsillitis every other month :
Ready- hope you're hanging in there :hugs:
Hi to milty, Alison, peace, Jen, Sus, natsby, crystal, HA & anyone I've forgotten 
Just got back from taking Baxter down the field with kids & hubby, we're now going to have home made chip butties & me & oh have a cider shandy!
Have fun ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Big hugs to your DD, Despie! What a trooper. :hugs:

Love the campervan. DH and I have a tent that we haven't used in eons, and we're thinking of taking it out this spring for a long weekend to get our camping legs back... we need to run away for a bit....

Have a lovely weekend, ladies. :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Now I want to go camping :dohh::haha:Have been holding hubby off the bd as I hope to o within the next week and I really and truly only want a few shags :winkwink:Haven't had any supplements at all this month and hope to have about three well timed sessions ,wot do you reckon girls think I can manage it or will I fold and panic and dtd every day :haha:Have a Lovely weekend ,:hugs:Love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies!

Quickly popping in to see how you're all doing....looks like I've missed lots, will have to read back a few pages to catch up.

We're still settling in at the new place and have just been told we won't have our broadband service installed until mid-April:growlmad::growlmad: 

Suki, that camper pic brings back childhood memories of camping trips, I'm sure your kids will love it.

Despie dear, glad you're taking it easy this month..I think you can do it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Jax, Jen, Ready, HA, Crystal, Milty, Keeks, Sus, alison and everyone else

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Quickly popping in to see how you're all doing....looks like I've missed lots, will have to read back a few pages to catch up.
> 
> We're still settling in at the new place and have just been told we won't have our broadband service installed until mid-April:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Suki, that camper pic brings back childhood memories of camping trips, I'm sure your kids will love it.
> 
> Despie dear, glad you're taking it easy this month..I think you can do it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Jax, Jen, Ready, HA, Crystal, Milty, Keeks, Sus, alison and everyone else
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!

No broadband till Easter :growlmad:Hope your new home brings u lots of happy memories and a loveky sticky bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Hope you're all okay & enjoying ur weekend
Despie- yeah you can do it! It's good to try something different. Think I'm going to ovulate in the next few days I'm aiming for less bd but more FUN with it! OH is out with his brother & I'm out with a mate so we'll meet up later & get a taxi home together. Kids are at my mums till sun am so we can have sex & a lie in-yippee!!
Peace- hi good to hear from you
Take care ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope you're all okay & enjoying ur weekend
> Despie- yeah you can do it! It's good to try something different. Think I'm going to ovulate in the next few days I'm aiming for less bd but more FUN with it! OH is out with his brother & I'm out with a mate so we'll meet up later & get a taxi home together. Kids are at my mums till sun am so we can have sex & a lie in-yippee!!
> Peace- hi good to hear from you
> Take care ladies
> Xxxxxxxxxxxx

That's all just worked out perfect babes ,enjoy and go catch that eggy ,maybe we will get another bfp after all Easter is all about eggs :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Despie- glad to hear your dd pulled through well.:thumbup:Try not to panic. Unless you are doing daily SAs, you don't really know what goes on with those swimmers. Maybe they need an extra day to rejuvenate. Or at the very least, it will give you something else to try if you wait for every other day. 

Suki- your weekend sounds lovely. We don't often have a weekend without kids. But, when it happens, it's wonderful! :winkwink:

I am working all weekend, which is fine. I have been picking up extra shifts for our vacation in May. :happydance: 

Ov is still a ways off. Probably next weekend. I am feeling REALLY ambivilent this cycle. Maybe that's progress! :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls- Despie glad you DD is ok :hugs::hugs: 

Suki- Sounds like a fun weekend!!

Ready- A vacation sounds really really good :thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

i hope you all had a great weekend.

I had a lovely time Saturday night, it was great coming home with OH (I often stay at a friends house because it's £30 for a taxi home). We sat on the sofa till 3.30am drinking tea + eating biscuits while watching rubbish telly! Then yesyerday we took the kids to the cinema and then to Nandos so it was a great weekend all round. Oh, and we had great :sex:, no kids in the house so i could be as loud as I like :haha::blush: Thgink I'm going to ovulate in the next few days, opk not quite positive yet.

Despie- hope DD is okay and not feeling too rough :hugs::hugs:. Are you still saving the BD or have you started yet? 

Ready-extra shifts sound tough but it'll all be worth it when your hoiliday comes in may. I LOVE holiday time!:hugs:

Crystal- how are you feeling has the MS kicked in yet? Hope it's starting to sink in that you are having a baby, so happy for you :hugs:

Peace, Milty, Jen, HA, and all the other lttcers hope you're all well :hugs:

Sus + Natsby- hope you and your beans are well :hugs::hugs:

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I still haven't dtd ,but my oh is dying for it :haha:Should o within the next week but I feel it's gonna be early this month so I may give into him then wait or a few days :thumbup:Glad u had a lovely weekend and got some loving in :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Suki- I'm queasy off and on but nothing serious yet :thumbup: 

Despie- I hope you catch that Easter egg :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Hey all ...DH took me away for the weekend very nice


----------



## Desperado167

Ong I just needed to tell u ladies I lost five and a half pound this week ,making my six weeks of weight loss 18 and a 1/2 pounds :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:.had a fantastic time at the STEPS concert ,only managed three vodkas and diet coke and then had a sneaky trip to McDonald's for a kids cheeseburger and salad ,:haha:And we dtd so all on all a very productive night ,:hugs::hugs:Crystal ,great to see you ,suki ,ready h,a jenn Milty sus jax peace baby nats Alison and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:I love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

WOW Despie that's an amazing amont of weight to loose so quickly- well done :happydance::happydance: Sounds like you had a great night and dtd :thumbup:

Crystal- glad you're not feeling too :sick:

Milty- glad you had a nice weekend with OH :hugs::hugs:

I've been at home with the kids today and it was freezing so we all snuggled on the sofa and watched Transformers on DVD it was lovely.

Ready, HA, Peace, Jen, Keekes, Alison - hope you're al okay :hugs::hugs:

I don't think I've ovulated yet so will hopefully dtd tonight 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> WOW Despie that's an amazing amont of weight to loose so quickly- well done :happydance::happydance: Sounds like you had a great night and dtd :thumbup:
> 
> Crystal- glad you're not feeling too :sick:
> 
> Milty- glad you had a nice weekend with OH :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I've been at home with the kids today and it was freezing so we all snuggled on the sofa and watched Transformers on DVD it was lovely.
> 
> Ready, HA, Peace, Jen, Keekes, Alison - hope you're al okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I don't think I've ovulated yet so will hopefully dtd tonight
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Are you not temping or opk Ing this month at all babes?:hugs::hugs:It's snowing here today just lightly :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Despie what are you doing to lose weight?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Wow Despie, that's huge! 

Milty, where did you go for your romantic getaway?

Crystal, Sus and Nats, how are you all feeling? (Nevermind Crystal, just remembered you just posted that you're feeling a bit queasy... sorry, short-term memory issues!)

I am so mixed up - I can't remember what I've posted where... I don't _think_ I'm repeating myself, but my apologies in advance in case I am! AF started over the weekend, so we now have tentative dates set for IVF #2... assuming my cycle doesn't do anything wonky this month, I'll start stimming on 4/30 with retrieval on 5/11 and transfer 5/16. Seems like forever from now! :wacko: But there's nothing left to do but wait - I've ordered my drugs, scheduled my acupuncture, arranged everything with the insurance company... now just waiting... and waiting... and waiting....

My mom has decided to come for a short visit next week, so now I'm busy getting the house clean and ready.... We get along well and I haven't seen her since Christmas, so it will be nice to have her here. My IVF drugs will arrive while she's here, too, so I'm kind of looking forward to the shock on her face when she sees the massive quantity of drugs involved.... :haha:

Hope you're all having a good day! :flower:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi everyone

Am logging on from my phone so forgive my typos!

Despie that is such an amazing feat, well done!! You must be feeling so energetic, you sound it :flower:

Milty, I think you needed that getaway after the stressful time you had recently, hope you both enjoyed it. 

Suki, I loved reading about your weekend, so glad you & dh had a good time.

Ready, your holiday plans sound so exciting, I keep thinking about it and getting excited for you :happydance:

HA, nice that you'll have you mom around soon. I'm sure doing things with her will help while away the time and before you know it, it'll be May! 

Jax, Keeks, Alison, everyone else :hi:

Hope all our pregnant ladies are doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We're still settling in the new place, am enjoying the extra space though I miss the birds and squirrels that visited at the old flat as it was set alongside a huge park. Been so busy sorting out all the administrative stuff that comes with moving, haven't had the time to think about ttc stuff and actually feel relieved and liberated!


----------



## Milty

I really did need the getaway ...we just rented a little cabin in southern Missouri on a big lake


Hope everyone is doing well

:hi:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- that sounds lovely, I hope you enjoyed it :hugs

HA- glad you're getting things going for your second round of IVF :hugs::hugs: 

Despie- hey lovely..you are doing amazing with your wieghtloss :hugs::hugs:

Peace- still jealous you're in a London flat and I'm stuck here:growlmad::haha::haha: Glad your settling in nicely:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Despie what are you doing to lose weight?

Cutting right down ,no goodies ,no crisps sweets buns cakes biscuits or carry out food ,three healthy meals a day and no eating after six ,yesterday I had weetabix for breakfast ,a chicken salad for lunch and a baked potato with ham salad for dinner ,then just water or tea and two pieces of fruit :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> Wow Despie, that's huge!
> 
> Milty, where did you go for your romantic getaway?
> 
> Crystal, Sus and Nats, how are you all feeling? (Nevermind Crystal, just remembered you just posted that you're feeling a bit queasy... sorry, short-term memory issues!)
> 
> I am so mixed up - I can't remember what I've posted where... I don't _think_ I'm repeating myself, but my apologies in advance in case I am! AF started over the weekend, so we now have tentative dates set for IVF #2... assuming my cycle doesn't do anything wonky this month, I'll start stimming on 4/30 with retrieval on 5/11 and transfer 5/16. Seems like forever from now! :wacko: But there's nothing left to do but wait - I've ordered my drugs, scheduled my acupuncture, arranged everything with the insurance company... now just waiting... and waiting... and waiting....
> 
> My mom has decided to come for a short visit next week, so now I'm busy getting the house clean and ready.... We get along well and I haven't seen her since Christmas, so it will be nice to have her here. My IVF drugs will arrive while she's here, too, so I'm kind of looking forward to the shock on her face when she sees the massive quantity of drugs involved.... :haha:
> 
> Hope you're all having a good day! :flower:

Sorry for af but glad u have a plan in place ,have a fab time with your mom ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Am logging on from my phone so forgive my typos!
> 
> Despie that is such an amazing feat, well done!! You must be feeling so energetic, you sound it :flower:
> 
> Milty, I think you needed that getaway after the stressful time you had recently, hope you both enjoyed it.
> 
> Suki, I loved reading about your weekend, so glad you & dh had a good time.
> 
> Ready, your holiday plans sound so exciting, I keep thinking about it and getting excited for you :happydance:
> 
> HA, nice that you'll have you mom around soon. I'm sure doing things with her will help while away the time and before you know it, it'll be May!
> 
> Jax, Keeks, Alison, everyone else :hi:
> 
> Hope all our pregnant ladies are doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> We're still settling in the new place, am enjoying the extra space though I miss the birds and squirrels that visited at the old flat as it was set alongside a huge park. Been so busy sorting out all the administrative stuff that comes with moving, haven't had the time to think about ttc stuff and actually feel relieved and liberated!

U sound at peace with the world babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Milty- that sounds lovely, I hope you enjoyed it :hugs
> 
> HA- glad you're getting things going for your second round of IVF :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie- hey lovely..you are doing amazing with your wieghtloss :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Peace- still jealous you're in a London flat and I'm stuck here:growlmad::haha::haha: Glad your settling in nicely:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well.

Despie- how are you doing skinny? So proud of you I bet you feel a lot better and just in time for summer :hugs::hugs:

I'm still temping this month but haven't been too strict with it, have POAS for opks a few days so far all negative. Haven't been great at BD but have been doing it when we fancy it so being very relaxed about it all. might have to leap on hubby tonight :blush::haha::haha:

HA- you sound happy, I'm glad you're having some quality time with your Mum. You sound in the right place to go for IVF no 2, we'll be with you all the way :hugs::hugs:

Peace-you sound relaxed i think the break in being obsessed with lttc does us all good. it seems like quite a few of us have been focusing on other things at the moment :hugs::hugs:

Ready- hope the holiday plans are going well, we're going to book a holiday abroad for august summer holidays :hugs::hugs:

Milty- Hi i think a break away really does us good especially when on the lttc rollercoaster! :hugs::hugs:

Jen, Jax, Alison, Keekes and all other ttc ladies -:wave: hope you'are all okay.

Sus, Natsby + crystal hope you're all okay.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki hopefully u will o in the next few days ,I Poas just now and just have a bit of a line on my tests ,nothing else ,I hope I don't o late this month as hubby is very eager to get going :haha:Went out and bought myself some nice vests with a lace trim and matching pants hope they are lucky :haha:how's your puppy doing and his classes?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies. 
I made a long note last night, but I can't find it today. I must have forgotten to hit the post button. :dohh::haha:

Despie- Way to go on the weight loss. :happydance: That is a huge accomplishment and you should be proud of yourself. 

Peace- Settling into a new place sounds like a good place to focus your energy. Although I'm not in a position to move right now, DH and I have daydreamed about moving. I can't really complain with where I am at right now, but we would love to have acreage. Our subdivision is really restrictive and we can't have fences for the dog, nor can we keep our camper and our trailer on our own property. It's silly, but we choose to live here despite the rules. I hope the birds and squirrles find you!

Happy- nice to hear that you have everything getting started for the next round. :thumbup: It will be nice to have your mom come for a visit. Mid-May does seem like it's a long time away. Hopefully you'll be able to pass the time quickly. :hugs:

Suki- Glad to hear the new relaxed approach is working for you. 

Milty- a getaway sounds lovely. I seem to be thinking about 'getting away' every day. :haha:

Crystal- :hugs: Any scans or updates yet?

Hi to everyone else. :flower: Where's Jen? :shrug:

It's now cd 12 for me. Ov is sometime in the next few days. I actually told DH that I want to prevent this month. He was laughing because apparently I said that I want to prevent, then in the next sentence I told him I didn't want to abstain, use condoms, birth control pills, withdrawl, or have him get a vasectomy. :haha: Ok.........maybe I am a little conflicted. :dohh::haha::wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Ready- had my appointment yesterday and my Beta for 21 DPO was 620 which measures me at 4-6 weeks pregnant and I was 4 weeks 6 days I think so she said perfect numbers :thumbup: I'm really low in Vitamin D which is strange because we're outdoors alot :shrug: She said VitD deficency is common in the lower States and they don't know why :shrug: and my rubella came back as having very low antibodies so I have to have that as soon as the baby is born. Everything else is great though so all good :hugs::hugs:

Despie- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing well!!!

We're going to get DS gaming keyboard for Easter today :wacko: and there's a USA Food Store there so I might just stop in and grab some Fruity Pebbles...my fav cereal of all time:haha::haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

oooooh I have such a weakness for Fruity Pebbles... growing up mom would never buy them (for obvious reasons!) so my grandma would always have them on hand when we came to visit because she knew my sisters and I loved them. :haha: Every once in a while I indulge and buy them instead of my healthy cereal, and I always make sure to have them on hand when the nieces and nephews come to visit - gotta make sure I maintain my status as most-favored auntie!! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

And YAY for good betas!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: (And shame on me for talking about Fruity Pebbles before talking about your betas! :dohh: )


----------



## Milty

Well Fruity Pebbles are awesome 


But Crystal your numbers are great!


Ready you should go camping ...everyone else is talking about it so now I want to too

Despi really good job on your weight loss


:hi:everyone hope your week is going well


----------



## readyformore

We are trying to plan a camping trip in the next few weeks. It's been unusually warm here lately, but it's supposed to get down to a low of 26F for the next 2 nights. Brrrr.


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Morning Ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready- had my appointment yesterday and my Beta for 21 DPO was 620 which measures me at 4-6 weeks pregnant and I was 4 weeks 6 days I think so she said perfect numbers :thumbup: I'm really low in Vitamin D which is strange because we're outdoors alot :shrug: She said VitD deficency is common in the lower States and they don't know why :shrug: and my rubella came back as having very low antibodies so I have to have that as soon as the baby is born. Everything else is great though so all good :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing well!!!
> 
> We're going to get DS gaming keyboard for Easter today :wacko: and there's a USA Food Store there so I might just stop in and grab some Fruity Pebbles...my fav cereal of all time:haha::haha:

Great news on the betas :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Despie :hugs::hugs: Anything special planned for easter with the kids? Do they decorate their own eggs?

HA- The Fruity Pebbles were awesome!!! I have a favourite Auntie that was awesome and still is awesome to me...more like a mother then my own mother, she's always spoiled me rotten. Thank god for aunties :hugs:

Ready- Camping sounds fun, we used to go all of the time but since the kids got older they don't want to go anymore :wacko: 

Milty- anything planned for Easter? We're not doing a whole lot but we'll do Easter dinner etc :)

I started a preggers journal, I feel like I'm jinxing it but hope it will give me a more positive outlook this is real :wacko:


----------



## Milty

My sis and her kids will be back at my house and we will let them hunt eggs...


And we will cook and have lots of dessert like banana pudding


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all well.

Not sure what's happening with me but I still only have faint lines on my opks so looks like it's going to be a late ovulation this month for me- which is just as well cos we haven't :sex: since Saturday :blush:. We always have much more sex when we're not working so hopefully will get some nicely timed BD in over Easter :thumbup:

Crystal- Great news on the beta and the pregnancy journal so excited for you :happydance::happydance:

Despie- hope you ovulate soon my darling. Hope the new skinny pants are lucky ones :winkwink::haha::haha:

Milty- sounds like you're going to have a lovely time this Easter- enjoy :hugs::hugs:

Ready- have fun planning the camping trip :hugs::hugs:

Well I have bought some eggs to hide in the house and garden, have bought the kids small eggs and will give them £10 they are both saving up for games for the DS + PS. it's so sweet to watch them save and count their money and they are starting to understand the concept of cost I'm very proud :cloud9:. We are going into Bristol tomorrow there are lots of big musuems and art galleries that do free Easter egg design that the kids will love. We're @ hubbys parents (with my Mum) on Sunday.

Me and hubby off for a couple of drinks tonight at our local, we're making a real effort to do things as a couple which I love. Today we're vising SIL and looking at campervans so should be fun :thumbup::happydance:

HA, Jen, Jax, Peace, :wave: hope you're all okay

have a lovely weekend ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki your weekend sounds amazing :thumbup:I want to come :haha:I do the exact same thing with my kids :wacko:How weird ,mine get ten pounds each an egg and then we have an Easter hunt around the house and garden ,the kids get so excited and I have to put a sticker on each egg with a child's initial as they end up fighting if one gets more than the other :nope:Kids :haha:,same for me with the opks ,just a faint line but am happy as I have hubby were I want him , at home and in bed :haha:Have a wonderful holiday ,love u lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Love you too special lady xx


----------



## Milty

Happy Good Friday to everyone ....

The weekends do sound fun I hope everyone has a great time


----------



## alison29

Happpy easter!


----------



## crystal443

Happy Easter ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
I hope you have all had a lovely Easter, I have eaten lots of lovely eggs!
Finally got a positive opk yesterday so have bd yesterday & today might try and get another one in tomorrow if the mood takes us!
Despie- have you had a positive opk yet?
Hope everyone is well
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you have all had a lovely Easter, I have eaten lots of lovely eggs!
> Finally got a positive opk yesterday so have bd yesterday & today might try and get another one in tomorrow if the mood takes us!
> Despie- have you had a positive opk yet?
> Hope everyone is well
> Xxxxxxxxxxxx

No maybe tomorrow ,I have a line but it's not quite there yet ,would u believe tht I am trying to just dtd the day I get my positive and the next day so I haven't been dtd at all this month :haha: perfect timing for you but babes ,did u have a Nice Easter ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Wow I'm impressed with the more relaxed approach to bd! We decided to only do it if we were in the mood & cos we're at home enjoying each others company we were! I am lucky cos we love each other & we laugh so much when we're together. Had a lovely Easter thanks spending time with fAmily, eating & laughing. I made everyone play charades & OHs dad was hilarious he got everything wrong! Hope you had a good time with your lovely family
Take care
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Wow I'm impressed with the more relaxed approach to bd! We decided to only do it if we were in the mood & cos we're at home enjoying each others company we were! I am lucky cos we love each other & we laugh so much when we're together. Had a lovely Easter thanks spending time with fAmily, eating & laughing. I made everyone play charades & OHs dad was hilarious he got everything wrong! Hope you had a good time with your lovely family
> Take care
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

That's so nice to hear about you and your oh :kiss:,oddly enough all my oh and I have been doing is fighting :haha:He wants to watch sport and I want us to go out with the kids :growlmad:But we did have a lovely day today ,all of us :hugs:Hope to get some action the next few days ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Sorry you & OH are fighting, I think most men want to watch sport & women are designed to want to do fun things for the kids- sounds normal!
Fx you get two good bd in & catch that ( Easter!) egg
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Sorry you & OH are fighting, I think most men want to watch sport & women are designed to want to do fun things for the kids- sounds normal!
> Fx you get two good bd in & catch that ( Easter!) egg
> Xxxxxxxxx

Thanks babes,let's hope we both do ,it's kinda quiet around here hope everyone's ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs:


Desperado167 said:


> sukisam said:
> 
> 
> Wow I'm impressed with the more relaxed approach to bd! We decided to only do it if we were in the mood & cos we're at home enjoying each others company we were! I am lucky cos we love each other & we laugh so much when we're together. Had a lovely Easter thanks spending time with fAmily, eating & laughing. I made everyone play charades & OHs dad was hilarious he got everything wrong! Hope you had a good time with your lovely family
> Take care
> Xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> That's so nice to hear about you and your oh :kiss:,oddly enough all my oh and I have been doing is fighting :haha:He wants to watch sport and I want us to go out with the kids :growlmad:But we did have a lovely day today ,all of us :hugs:Hope to get some action the next few days ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Suki- I hear so many ladies with problems with their DH's...not little problems but serious ones and I always think I still love my DH to bits...nice to read someone else's DH is great too:hugs:

Despie-I know your DH is amazing to you and your kiddies as well:hugs: I think all men have one annoying habit:haha: Glad you had a great Easter day and hope your kids had fun!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Despi: He is just grumpy cause he isn't getting any like he normally does...

Crystal: I just love my DH to bits as well..


----------



## readyformore

I'm with Milty!!
Despie's husband is cranky because he needs an "oil change":haha:, and I love my husband to bits as well.:thumbup: 

I think we all get crabby with those that we live with, but I can't imagine my life without my husband. 


I'm mid cycle right now. Not sure what I want to do with ttc. Still conflicted. :blush:
Do you ever feel that when you started to ttc, the timing for this little person in your life was just perfect, but now that ttc has gone on so long, maybe the right time and place has come and gone? 
I am still trying to figure out how much is really what I am feeling, and how much is a defense mechanism from infertility.


----------



## Desperado167

I get you ready completely and today I am tired with checking my cm my temps and opks ,my man is gonna get laid ,I have been holding back for too long :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

I'm glad so many of us are still in love and have nice OHs :happydance::happydance:. 

The good thing that came from seeing the (odd) counsellor was hearing hubby say he thought I might leave him if he didn't want to go for DEIVF- even though I had reasssured him I wanted to bring another baby into OUR family he still thought I might leave him. I also think he realised he had become a bit of an old man and he's only 35, he's been back to his usual fun self and has inititated sex three days in a row which is unheard of!!

Ready- I have excatly the same feeling, it was perfect timing 2 and a half years ago but is it now? i've decided it's in the hands of the gods I'm going to enjoy my hubby and kids and stop temping and FF think I'm just going to use opks and have sex when we fancy it which strangely has been more than normal! Going to review where we are in 6 months, I'm finding it liberating to only have sex when we fancy it!

Despie-hopefully you're shagging OH's arse off as I type :haha::haha:. Fx you catch the egg :hugs::hugs:

Milty-think you might've hit the nail on the head with Despies hubby needing a shag :haha::haha:

Crystal- hope you and beany are well- are you excited yet? Have you bought any baby things or are you restraining yourself? Have you got any scans coming up?

Jen, Jax, Peace, Alison, Keekes, Sus + Natsby-:wave: hope you're all okay. Are any of us in the craziness that is the 2ww yet? I think I've ovulated I had a positive opk two days ago 

Sending this to all of us that need it

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning lovely ladies:flower:

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend-for us it's a 4 day weekend so just enjoying relaxing! I haven't been too concerned about ttc lately as my anxiety issues have taken centre stage:nope: Slowly, s-l-o-w-l-y feeling better and starting to think about ttc again-I have still been temping but any bd that occurred was strictly by chance! I haven't been fully caught up on everyone but I will do soon. Good to see you are back ready!
My ov seemed late this month but I'm assuming it's a combo of stress and hsg. It's funny that while I'm struggling with general anxiety, I feel strangely calm about ttc bc either I get a bfp in the next couple of months or I finally get booked for a lap to diagnose endo. Has anyone been prescribed pregvit by their doctor, the one with different vitamins for morning and evening? I keep screwing up the morning one, so I have like 8 am pills left and no pm ones:haha:Also it freaks me out that my pee is fluorescent!:blush::haha:
Love to you all, I will try to be a better ttc friend from now on:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi yall! :flower:

Ready, I totally get what you're saying :thumbup: When I/we started TTC it so felt the right time for :baby: to show up and he/she hasn't, hello, where the F are you :shrug: never mind I think mine's a perverse little bugga who will show up when it wants too and not when I demand it :growlmad::haha: God, it's sounding more and more like my DH already and it's not yet born!

Suki, you sound like you're having a ball, so glad that life is easier and happier for you :flower::hugs:

AFM, had a great week away last week, weather wasn't that fab but who cares! Feeling much better than I did over the last couple of weeks and have DTD when we've felt like it too! Off for a smear test tomorrow, nice, at least someone will be rooting around up there :haha::haha:

Peacebaby, Crystal, Milty, Jenn, Keeks, Despie hope you're all okay and enjoying the loooong weekend xXx


----------



## Milty

Jenn do glad you are feeling better... I have never taken that but vitiamens always make my pee bright..also I don't know how you feel about having procedures but I hate them anyway the lap was actually not to bad and was way easier than I had pictured in my mind 

Suki I'm so glad for your attitude

Ready yes I feel like you ...infact things are so far from perfect I wonder about my wisdom in TTC...I was actually going to ask you guys what you thought about some job options I had but I'm at work know do it will have to wait


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jenn do glad you are feeling better... I have never taken that but vitiamens always make my pee bright..also I don't know how you feel about having procedures but I hate them anyway the lap was actually not to bad and was way easier than I had pictured in my mind
> 
> Suki I'm so glad for your attitude
> 
> Ready yes I feel like you ...infact things are so far from perfect I wonder about my wisdom in TTC...I was actually going to ask you guys what you thought about some job options I had but I'm at work know do it will have to wait


Thank you milty:hugs:
Procedures usually terrify me but the hsg was pretty good and I think that calmed me down some. Obviously a lap is more invasive but I've had a csection surely it can't be worse?!
I will be checking in later to hear about those job opportunities of yours, sounds exciting!


----------



## alison29

My husband has been a crab lately too and has not been getting laid either (due to extended family in town) me thinks i see a connection.


----------



## alison29

Jenn the lap is way easier. Like stubbing a toe in comparison to being run over by a car. Althouh i did not have a ton of stuff they lazered off just a bit.


----------



## Jennifer01

That's great news Alison, I have heard bad stories about painful laps so it nice to hear someone say it's not so bad:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

Suki- haven't bought anything..I'm still too scared:shrug: Scan is on May 25, they don't do early scans here unless necessary... which is fair enough:shrug::haha::haha: Hope things are well with you:thumbup:

Ready- I know you'll figure out what's best for you and your family:thumbup: LTTTC comes with so many issues, hang in there:hugs::hugs:

Despie- Good morning lovely:hugs::hugs:

Milty- I hope something good comes out of new job opportunities:thumbup:

Jen- Glad the HSG went well:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Thanks you guys. :hugs:

I love how I can open up about my deepest emotions and concerns, and you guys can always relate.:flower:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- I've had a lap as well, but it wasn't for endo. 
It's definately not as bad as childbirth! :haha:

Good luck with the appointment. Sorry to hear that anxiety is getting the better of you. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,Jen sorry u aren't feeling the best ,know that we are always here for you ,Milty suki Alison ready h.a crystal jax PB ,massive hugs for you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Well I have stopped temping-hurray! I feel liberated not sure i can give up my opks yet but no more temps for me. Not sure whether to put positive opks on FF or to go complete cold turkey? OH and i took the kids to look at campervans today which is very exciting, have really enjoyed spending time as a family over Easter it's been great :happydance:

Jen- great to hear from you, I'm sorry things have been tough for you lately :hugs::hugs:. I'm pleased to hear the hsg went okay. I've had a lap too and it was fine, the only thing i had was a bit of shoulder pain due to the air they put in you, just took painkillers and was fine. Defo nothing like a c-section :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Ready-hi! I agree it's great to have a place where you can talk about your innner most fears with sensible ladies :hugs::hugs:

Crystal-I understand the fear, after my first baby Emily was born sleeping I was pregnant with DD 3 months later and I just went for it and got excited and bought things. I thought about all the women still smoking 30 a day- I remember having to walk past a few of then as I left the hospital without her. I told myself all the way through the pregnancy if those f***ers can do it so can I :thumbup::haha::hugs::hugs:

Despie- I see a positive opk on your chart so it's seems your BD was well timed :happydance::hugs::hugs:

Milty-I'm dying to know what your job options are- don't keep us all in suspence too long :hugs::hugs:

Peace, Jax, Sus, Alison, HA, :wave: hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,u sound fab ,and u seem to be in such a Good place ATM ,yes I got my smiley face and oh had a smiley face too :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Bring on the tww ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok well the job thing is nothing to exciting but possibilities...

See I've been at my place now for 4 years. I really really love the people and the work too. My pay for what I do is good but for what I'm capable of and what I've done in the past is a very different story. 

I have been offered jobs recently that are more than double the pay I receive now. I've always turned them down because of how much I love my job and also if I wanted to I could work only part time. So my reasons for staying have basically been due to TTC. If I were to finally get pg and have another child this would be the perfect job for me. I could take what time I wanted off and come back as little as 15 hours a week and increase or decrease my hours as I wish. 

My delima now is that there are more and more jobs coming open that I think I would like ok and still receive double my pay. Only if I got PG I would either only get 3 mths off and go back full time 40 hours a week or more or quit completely. Kind of an all or nothing kind of deal. :shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Ok well the job thing is nothing to exciting but possibilities...
> 
> See I've been at my place now for 4 years. I really really love the people and the work too. My pay for what I do is good but for what I'm capable of and what I've done in the past is a very different story.
> 
> I have been offered jobs recently that are more than double the pay I receive now. I've always turned them down because of how much I love my job and also if I wanted to I could work only part time. So my reasons for staying have basically been due to TTC. If I were to finally get pg and have another child this would be the perfect job for me. I could take what time I wanted off and come back as little as 15 hours a week and increase or decrease my hours as I wish.
> 
> My delima now is that there are more and more jobs coming open that I think I would like ok and still receive double my pay. Only if I got PG I would either only get 3 mths off and go back full time 40 hours a week or more or quit completely. Kind of an all or nothing kind of deal. :shrug:

That's a tough one, sometimes I think that being happy with your job is so much more important than your pay BUT then I remember that happiness doesn't pay the bills:shrug: I think often with this kind of stuff things work out the way that they are supposed to in the end:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Wow it seems like everyone here has had a lap except me! Makes me feel better that you all survived :haha: Hope everyone is doing well, I am 4 dpo with weird low temps but totally am fine with a bfn this month, I've had so much other stuff to concentrate on (and for once I'm not just saying that to convince myself). Oh well I used to wish that I wouldn't get so upset about ttc I guess I should have specified I didn't want a bigger problem :haha:
I might follow Suki and cool it with the temping after this month-I didn't renew my premium membership so that's a step I guess! :hugs: to all


----------



## Jennifer01

I also wanted to say thanks to everyone for your support while I'm going through tough times-it means alot! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> I also wanted to say thanks to everyone for your support while I'm going through tough times-it means alot! :hugs:

Massive hugs lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I am kinda disgusted with myself ,been saving myself from dtd fir like a week then I got a line on my opk Monday and dtd ,got my smiley on Tuesday and usually the day I get my smiley I ovulate so hubby and I managed twice in one day just to give ourself a better chance and got up this morning and no temp rise :cry::cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:Omfg I am so pissed ,that means o day will prob be today ,sorry but I am so angry with myself for jumping the gun and oh and not waiting it out .grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......................:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- stop beating yourself up, you have plenty of :spermy: in place to get the egg and dtd before ovulation is the best way to get pregnant so you have covered all bases. you don't have sperm issues to the sperm will be waiting to meet your egg when it's realised. You could always dtd today as well but don't worry about it my love you have plenty of soup in the bowl :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you're all okay. Hubby is back to work today so it's me the kids + Baxter today. I cleared out DS bedroom yesterday so it's DD turn today- god help us all her bedroom is a health hazard! I'm on a mission to de-clutter my life/house I've decided things and people that don't make me happy or offer me anything positive then I'm going to get rid!! I have a couple of toxic friends who cause me all kinds of stress and I get nothing back so I've backed off and started spending time with friends where the relationship is more relaxed and genuine. Got some stuff on Ebay that can go into the campervan fund!

Despie- just replied to your post, don't be upset with yourself you haven't murdered anyone! Have a nice shag tonight and then stop fretting lovely lady :hugs::hugs:

Milty- the job thing sounds tough my thoughts are:
Which job will bring you the most happiness + fulfilment?
With job will keep your life in a good place for ttc?
Are you sure you could only have 3 months off and have to back full-time after babies? With DD and DS I did have to go back pretty much full-time (35hours) but I negotiated my hours and 7-4pm 4 days a week so I was always there for tea and bath times. Hubby took kids to nursery and i picked up and it's amazing how much work you get done between 7-9am with no phone calls + e-mails to distract you. I have to say it did work out fine.
Are you challenged in your current job? do you fancy a new challenge?
I have always made job decisions based on my gut feeling and the one job i had the never felt "right" wasn't right I hated it, lots of money but back stabbing women so i left it without another job to go to but luckily my curent job came up as I was working my notice.
BUT as Jen says working with nice people and being happy is really important.
Let us know what you decide :hugs::hugs:

Jen- we're always here for you anytime you need it :hugs::hugs:

Ready, PB, Sus, Crystal, HA, Alison, Jax- :wave: hope you're all okay

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki am loving how positive u sound and love how you are de cluttering your life ,I really need to do that too :thumbup:One more shag tonight then the shops closed :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Ladies

Sorry that i've not been on much - still no internet and no sign of it being sorted any time soon:growlmad: I'm actually sitting in a busy cafe filled with uber-chic travellers at St. Pancras station, from which people take the Eurostar train to other European destinations. It's like a melting point of European languages and cultures, I love 'people watching" here!

It's so heartwarming to read about the long term love stories here :hugs::hugs:

Jen, its great to have you back and hope you progress continues :flower:

Suki, I agree with Despie you sound happier all the time and the best part is that its self-created.Good on you for getting rid of toxic people - they simply wear you down.

Crystal, can't wait for your scan news :cloud9:

Milty, that is a difficult decision. When you're comfortable in a work environment you don't have the added stress that can come from not being with the right people so I understand your concern. I think the girls have you covered with excellent advice and I'm sure you'll make the right decision :hugs::hugs:

Ready, you usually bring up the thing we're all thinking/feeling! I often feel like I've missed the boat and I'm about 3 yrs too late with ttc! And yet can't bring myself to give up just yet.

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sure its as Suki said. Just peeped at the pics of your gorgeous daughters on the other thread , wow I love their long hair!

I'm in the craziness of the Tww and this one goes down as the hardest ever. It started on my ov day with Dh coming back from MIL's with an announcement that his sister is 2 months pregnant and it was unexpected! A surprise right before her 40th birthday. I know I sound like a bad person, but it hit me like a ton of bricks. The family have given me a really hard time because I left my full time job and this just makes me feel more inadequate in their eyes, like "not working and still can't produce a child!" I'm keeping my distance just to protect myself but I know at some point I will have to face it - not easy as I have a EDD coming up! Need a summer getaway me thinks!

Sorry for the rant!

Take care everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw peace baby ,that really sucks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Am so happy u have popped in to see us ,really really missed you ,:kiss:You will get your sticky bean soon and shuff it up all their asses :haha:Get that Internet sorted out woman :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Please come join me and everyone else on the happy holiday thread ,all off you ............:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: peace. That sounds pretty crummy. What a tough spot emotionally you're in right now. I am sure that an unexpected pregnancy announcement hits even harder when an edd is looming. Be gentle with yourself. :hugs:

Despie I think that your bd timing is spot on. :thumbup: I wouldn't worry about it for a single minute. :hugs:

Jen- yes getting rid of the thermometer is very liberating. :happydance: I actually threw away all of my leftover opks after my last IUI (putting those effers into the trash felt awesome), and I haven't pulled out the thermometer since then either. I love it! In fact, I am not even sure exactly which day I ovulated on this month.......and I don't care either. :thumbup: 

Milty- Hmmm. That is a tough one. That's the conundrum of ltttc isn't it? It doesn't make much sense to make a major life change when you are ttc, but when it goes on so long, you can't really stay in a 'paused' state forever either. Although I am not completely ready to change jobs, My biggest reason for staying where I am at is job stability for a maternity leave. Well, if that isn't going to work out, eventually I plan on leaving. When my dd is in school, I really want to find a job that doesn't involve weekends, holidays, or evenings. But, I am waiting a few years for her to start kindergarten and I am feeling ABSOLUTELY NO RUSH for her to grow up!

Suki- yay for getting funds for the camper van. :happydance: It seems like we are mirroring each other in a variety of ways, not just relaxing with ttc. We brought our camper home tonight. There is a freeze warning for tonight, but we plan to camp this weekend anyway. This new camper and enjoying camping has really brought a wonderful positive focus to my life. My mom told me today that she has never seen 2 people that love to camp so much. :blush::haha: And I have also found myself freakishly cleaning lately. I unexpectedly spent 2 hours cleaing my pantry, (it's huge and we use it as a game closet as well), and I got a little crazy with yard work the other day. I wonder what it is that triggers the need to purge. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Hi to all that I missed! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,you sound in a great place right now and I am really happy for you ,:kiss:Everytime I read your and sukis posts I want to sell the house and get a camper van :haha:Got my last shag last night and a bit of a rise this morning with my temps :thumbup:hubby wasn't very forthcoming and had a rant and a Moan about it :nope:But eventually managed .i really don't want to go thru this again next month ,it's really too stressful .Happy Thursday everyone ,love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks for your support ladies :hugs:

Just to clarify I didn't mean to offend re: the fact that she's 40- not at all! I must admit when I heard the news my first thought was 'i wish I could give that bfp to someone on bnb!" I really do, I can celebrate someone's good news here because I know the difficulties we have all faced. I explained this dh, at first he didn't get it but I think does now. So anyway they're having a family lunch on Sunday and I've decided not to go because I cannot trust them not to make hurtful comments.

All this camping talk reminds me of a lovely retired German couple I met in SA. They had 2 campers one in Munich and one in SA, with all the mod cons. During the European summer they travelled from one camp site to another all over France & Germany. Then in winter they simply flew to South Africa and lived in the camper - they had summer all year round! And they always had interesting adventures! 

So there's an idea Ready, Suki & Despie! 

Ready, i do the same with 'purging', gave away 3 bags of clothes, scrubbed, cleaned and next will be a visit to the hairdresser!

Hope everyone is good, it's almost weekend:thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Peace- I get the pressure of a family pregnancy my SIL got pregnant really quickly & now has a gorgeous 9 month old since we've been Ttc I'm really pleased they had her and wouldn't wish lttc on anyone but it has been tough. As others have said be kind to urself around ur due date :hugs:

Peace- we are mirroring each other is it the power if B&B?! I'm glad we are both getting some balance in our lives. Think camping is the way forward!
:thumbup:

Despie- glad you got the last shag in you can relax now you both did as much as you could this month. I've had problems each month getting hubby to dtd 3-4 days in a row but this month so we've taken the pressure off he was well up for it 3 days in a row and luckily it was at the right time! We are now in the 2ww together again let's hope we stay sane!:hugs:

Jen- hope you're okay and the anxiety is manageable for you :hugs:

Jax, crystal, Sus, Milty, HA, Keekes, Alison - hope ur all okay

Take care lovely ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Hi Girls :hi:

Peace :hugs: that's hard, fortunately I'm the youngest in my family on mine and DH's side but my achillie heels is all the nieces and nephews, sons and daughters, churning out the kids now (makes me feel totally left behind), my MIL is now a Ggma 4 times over in the last 2 years since we have been TTC .....gawd....

Ready :thumbup: love the F it attitude, must admit I've done the same this month, no temping (not that I was big one anyway) no POAS, got an idea when I o'd but :shrug: I would say who cares but .01% of me does, a little :haha: But for you so glad you're in a good place right now!

Suki, Despie, :hugs:

Milty, just caught up with your job stuff. I know what you mean, I feel in the same situ.... I'm in a job I absolutely love (PA to a Headmaster for an all boys secondary school) but it pays crap money and my holidays are restricted. I could earn double out in the private sector but if I ever get preg it would be the dream job to have. Because of the poor pay I'm massaging two nights a week to supplement my income and busting my guts to get my BFP, I wish it would just show up so that the decision is made for me..... I betcha as soon as you change your job you'll get preg, isn't that always the way :wacko:

Anyway, I'm going back to my spring cleaning! Ready, I love hearing about you cleaning out your pantry!!! :haha:

Big hugs everyone xXx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Good morning ladies

I'm not doing anything with my job yet but I think I'm going to set a time limit for how long I will stay

What is everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## Casper72

I'm lurking here b/c I'm not officially LLTTC, this will be our 10th month of trying and our 3rd and final IUI try. I'm 39, 40 in November. Just wanted to say hi so I don't feel like a creeper stalking your thread....


----------



## alison29

That sucks peace baby ugh and the family will continue to gush on about the pregnancy which is fine but not when they know your situtation..I feel you. I am waiting to have the same thing occur on mother's day when My SIL gets pregnant after one cycle and everyone gushes on about how "IT was meant to be by God, or God is shining down on our family blah blah blah". SO I guess god wants my family to remain tiny that's really phucking fair. anyhoo it' s fun to vent in ADVANCE. 


My news is that i am going on the BC pill for at least 6- 7 months. The silver lining is maybe it will help clean up my endo because nothing else is working. I started breaking out a few months ago (July) and I think the natural progesterone cream i have been screwing around with made it worse...So i am doing a second course of Accutane. My skin is nice and clear right now taking antiobiotics round the clock and using really expensive topical. This is not something I want to do forever though so there it goes. A 7 month hiatus.

I will still be posting though! I can update on my crazy bc pill mood swings and the state of my reproductive system and how it responds to being shut down, and of course let's not forget the accutane side affects woo hoo. I will do anything for beautiful non oily skin...I will of course be following everyone's progreess and success.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

We are a very quiet thread at the moment I'm hoping it's because everyone is having extreme fun!!

I'm in the 2ww it's strange not knowing what dpo I am, I am sleeping much better since I stopped temping, I think because I usually have a wee in the night about 2-3am I was always anxious I needed to fall asleep straight away to be taking my temp at 6am when I get up.

We're off to a motorhome show in Bath today, hubby not sure about getting a campervan so I'm hopinng the show will persuade him it's a good idea for us as a family.

Alison- FX your plan gives you beautiful skin and 6 months on the bcp gets the endo in order to get you a lovely :bfp: :hugs:

Despie- hurray on the crosshair, here's hoping this is your month :hugs:

Peace-I hope your plan of keeping your distance from family members works for you. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs: for your EDD.

Peace- hoping you're having fun in your camper as I type :hugs:

Jen- hope life is treating you well sweetie :hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay, are you in the 2ww yet? I like your idea of giving yourself a time limit on the job :hugs:

Jax- I'm loving the carefree attitude you have this month :thumbup: It's funny we're all reaching similar conculsions on what is right for us at the moment :hugs: 

Sus,Keekes and anyone else i forgot- :wave:

Sending this to everyone that needs it

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Yup I'm in the two week wait 4DPO today but as I'm pretty casual about BD'ing in the right time I only got one in the right time frame. We just do it when we feel like and thats it however, it usually gives me pretty good coverage. This month we were just busy and such so oh well. For like the first day after I realized I'd O'd I was somewhat annoyed for not paying better attention but I honest like our approach and don't think I want to change it.


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

I hope you're all well. Happy Sunday! Well OH and i have decided not to buy the campervan this year we're going to go camping in our (8 man) tent and if we do that a lot and enjoy it we'll think about getting a campervan next year. I'm not too disappointed, we've agreed we'll get a nice airbed and a 4 man tent that the two of us can go away to festivals in- I am too old for 2 man tents. So we're going to book a villa holiday in August, a weekend summer festival for me and hubby, get national trust membership so we have somewhere nice to go and we're going to book a campsite in August and get new carpet for our bedroom!! Phew looking at it in writing has made me realise that's a lot of decisions :blush::haha::haha:

I'm 7dpo today, i had to work it out which was weird, I feel a bit cramy today but i think I often think AF is going to come at about this point so don't think it's a symptom.

Despie + Milty- you're cycle buddies this month I'm a couple of days ahead of you both this month. FX AF stays away for us :hugs::hugs:

Ready, Jen, Jax, Alison, Peace, Sus- hi ladies hope you're all okay

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

I think I might be 6 DPO but I'm not sure :shrug: either way the three of us are so close 

it's nice to know I'm not alone


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello ladies:flower:

Ready, I wish I could follow your relaxed lead!! I swear there is something in my genetic makeup that will never allow me to relax!!

Milty, I'm in the same spot as you this month, we just did whenever and got one good one in 

Suki, sounds like you've got lots of fun stuff going on, good for you! I'm a couple of cycle days ahead of you I think

Despie, I hope your timing works out ok and try not to stress about it hun(easy for me to say right??)

Peace, I hope you are doing better I am sending you :hugs:

Alison, I hope the pill helps your endo, it must be frustrating to be ttc and have to go on the pill, I hope it does a world of good!

Crystal, sus, keeks, Jax hope you are all great!

:hugs: to all


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies :hi: Just popping in after taking a bit of a break - my mom was here for a visit last week. I'm still getting caught up on everything but I hope you're all doing well. My big box of IVF meds arrived and we're on track to start round 2 when AF arrives, which should be April 28. Till then, just trying to stay sane. :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Hi everyone. I hope you all had a good weekend.

I am exhausted in the best way possible. :sleep::thumbup: The weather was supposed to be rainy, but it never messed with our plans. We camped out on Friday and Saturday nights. We had bon fires and made smores both nights. We camped with a friend of mine and her family. My dd and her son are now best friends. We hiked, rode bikes, played a game of monopoly that lasted 2 days :wacko:, and just generally enjoyed being relaxed and spending time with each other. The only bump was that I found a tick on my sons neck! Eek! 

I don't have much to say that is ttc related. I am positive that AF is on her way and I am neither surprised nor disappointed. It's just a fact of life that I am 35, my husband is 36, and we have unprotected sex without getting pregnant. :wacko:
I did think about ttc very briefly this weekend. My friend that I camped with has 2 sons. 1 is severly autistic, and the other is from DEIVF. She really wants a third child, but is having a difficult time convincing her husband to go for it, (she has done a total of about 7 DEIVF, and only 1 was successful. He is particularly concerned about the financial aspect with their success rate). Anyway, we toured each others campers. She has a room in her camper for her kids. She has 2 kids and 3 beds. I also have a room in my camper for my kids. I have 3 kids and 4 beds. I find it so terribly ironic that both of us can simultaneously have our rooms full of children, but we still have that empty space that we are trying to fill. I think that basically sums up secondary infertility.

Allison- wow, 7 months on bcp! Actually, don't take this the wrong way, but it sounds kind of nice to me. :blush: No more sypmtom spotting, or bd at fertile time when you are not interested. And, you will get really nice skin! :thumbup:

Suki- it sounds like you have a good plan. We used to tent camp as well. That's how we knew that we would like a camper as well. We just like the camping atmosphere. If you like to tent camp after this summer, you will LOVE a camper van. :thumbup: (Oh, and you've called me peace in a couple of your posts! :haha:).

Despie- I hope you got good bd timing.:hugs:

Peace- get your internet working! You always have such lovely advice and kind words, we miss you! :hugs:

Jax- Yes, I totally get the .01% idea! Glad you liked the pantry cleaning story!

Jen- I hope that the anxiety is getting under control for you.

Milty- hope the 2ww isn't doing you in.

Happy- hopefully your visit with your mom was good for your soul. Hurry up AF!!

Hi to everyone else and all those growing beanies- Crystal, Sus, and Nastby!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies- Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing :hugs::hugs: Camping sounds great ladies, my kids loved going when they were younger..I know they'll want to go again one day :thumbup:

HA- I'll pop over to your journal but good luck with this second round of IVF :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I've actually been bored sitting in bed looking over the threads and FF

I noticed something odd ...on FF they have a symptom you can select "hip pain"

Now I know they can have some bizarre stuff but what I thought was funny is I actually have hip pain every month just before AF:shrug:

It makes you wonder what legit PG thing could cause hip pain in early pregnancy 


I don't think being bored is good for me


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I've actually been bored sitting in bed looking over the threads and FF
> 
> I noticed something odd ...on FF they have a symptom you can select "hip pain"
> 
> Now I know they can have some bizarre stuff but what I thought was funny is I actually have hip pain every month just before AF:shrug:
> 
> It makes you wonder what legit PG thing could cause hip pain in early pregnancy
> 
> 
> I don't think being bored is good for me

Milty stay off ff :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready glad you had a great time away :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Hi,
Camping sounds fun Ready..We get a lot of ticks here it is really gross. I actually had sex with DH and realized After that he has tick on his p-nis. Now that is enough to make you want to barf I had sex with a tick. 
I wonder why so many kids have autism now a days? That must be so hard parenting them. 
Sounds like everyone is becoming more relaxed about ttc that is good i think.


----------



## Milty

Oh my word Alison I would die...how did you get it off?

I love camping but thank goodness we have no bugs here


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Hi,
> Camping sounds fun Ready..We get a lot of ticks here it is really gross. I actually had sex with DH and realized After that he has tick on his p-nis. Now that is enough to make you want to barf I had sex with a tick.
> I wonder why so many kids have autism now a days? That must be so hard parenting them.
> Sounds like everyone is becoming more relaxed about ttc that is good i think.

Omg :nope::sick::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies!

I hope you're all well. i have been super busy the last few days, today I've had Zumba which i LOVE! I also booked a music festival in Spain for me and hubby to go it's sounds great 10km from a beach for during the day. we're going to get the ferry to south of France then drive to Spain and will then camp for the festival can't wait it will be fab. I also made an appointment to get the tattoo on my ankle re-done, i had it done after Emily died it's the japanese symbol for daughter it's a bit naff now so i'm going to have it redone with chinese blossom or lotus flower wrapped around the ankle and going down onto my foot. I'm going to an all female place where the ladies who do the tattoos are lovely, they did my flower and butterfly on my back after my Dad died. I'm very excited!

Despie- I hope you're cold is better and you are not too insane in the 2ww, are you going to POAS soon? :hugs::hugs:

Ready- sorry for getting you and Peace muddled must be the "ea" that confuses my brain :blush::haha::haha:. Hope you're relaxed attitude is carryone on I feel so much better since I've taken some of the pressure off it's great not temping every morning :hugs::hugs:

Mility- hope you are feeling better and surviving the 2ww :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're hanging on in there lovely lady :hugs::hugs:

HA- I'm keeping everything crossed for your next round of IVF. Are you waiting for AF and then starting your meds? :hugs::hugs:

Peace-hope you're okay and you get your internet sorted ASAP :hugs::hugs:

Alison- hope you're okay, just spat my tea out reading about the tick :haha::haha:

Crystal, Sus + Natsby hope you and beany are doing well :hugs::hugs:

Well ladies need to go and make tea and get everything ready for work tomorrow

Sending you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

He just pulled it out. They aren't so hard to just pull out ugh i have had way too much experience with ticks. I am so glad we moved from the country it's making me itch just remembering it.


----------



## Desperado167

Omg the music festival and tattoo sound amazing ,I always said I would get a tattoo too after my losses but I was too much of a wimp ,was thinking of ten stars in a row ,yours sounds amazing babes ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

sukisam said:


> HA- I'm keeping everything crossed for your next round of IVF. Are you waiting for AF and then starting your meds? :hugs::hugs:

Yep. AF should arrive on or near 4/28, and meds start on cd3. I start acupuncture next Monday. Next Monday sounds so soon... I can tell myself IVF starts with my next cycle and in my head that's a month away, but next Monday is right around the corner! :shock:

Thanks for the encouragement. I vacillate every hour about whether I'm confident or discouraged... most of the time I'm confidently discouraged! :haha: PMA sucks!


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness music festivel & a tattoo 

I'm a little jealous living so isolated from everywhere else...

HA it is just around the corner and it's ok to be excited and or hopeful


----------



## Desperado167

H,a ,praying for a sticky bean for you on your new journey ,we all have lots of hope for you to keep you going :dust::dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,feel a bit stuck in a rut at the minute ,my oh is annoying me so much it's unreal and to be honest I can't bear the thought of having to shag him ever again :blush::haha:He's working from home doing his books and picking on every little thing I do ,he is a prize moan and I think he's going thru the men o pause :thumbup:On a happier note am heading out with a good friend today for bagels and coffee and some retail therapy ,hope everyone is doing ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Well first day back at work is going okay, a bit of a shock to the system talking to people who have lung cancer and who are dying when I'm still in fun Mummy mode!!

HA-I love the confidently discouraged! We will all be rooting for you and keeping everything crossed (apart from legs if I'm ovulating :blush::haha:).:hugs:

Despie- sorry you're feeling fed up and OH is getting on your nerves, I think marriages go through ups and downs. My hubby was turning into a bit of a boring old man (and he's 6 years younger than me!) and i had to say lets have fun and remind ourselves why we are together which is working at the moment but no doubt we'll hit boring/annoying phases again. Hope you have a great day out with your friend :hugs: Oh and they now have a great numbing cream to use for tattoos I'm going to try this time, the tattooist said it's brillant so I'll let you know you could have your tattoo for your angels :hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay sweetie, how's the 2ww going? so far I have retained my sanity which is unusual :blush::haha:

Peace, Ready, Alison, Crystal, Jax, Natsby + Sus- :wave:- hope you're all okay

Sending lots of love and

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki thanks gorgeous :kiss:Hope your first day back goes smoothly and yea it's been good today we are just staying away from each other :haha:He's downstairs and I am upstairs :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Happy- I agree, PMA sucks. :thumbup: That embryo that is going to be put back into your body doesn't care what your attitude is. Have a bunch of NMA, it really doesn't make a difference to a baby. :thumbup: Your confidently discouraged comment made me chuckle.

Alison- for all that's holy!!!!!! :nope:You had sex with a different species! :haha: :dohh: Gross! I had to really tug with tweezers to get that tick out of my son's neck. I can't imagine a penis. Your poor husband. 

Despie- :hugs: We all get pissy at our OHs. Right now, I'm not really feeling like having sex with mine at all. :blush: I think my drive is right up there with yours, but it all just seems so pointless now. Even though it's always fun, it just seemed more exciting when I thought it could result in a baby. 
Have a good time out with your friend! The time away from OH could do you both good. 

Suki- the new/revised tattoo sounds lovely. We sometimes use a cream for our boys that get circumcised. It's called EMLA. It works pretty good and it's probably similar to what they use for tattoos. I agree with work and life clashing. Sometimes, I will see a newborn that just seems miserable or colicky, or a birth that didn't go so well, and I think, "What the hell am I doing?" 

AF came yesterday while I was out shopping. That's a 24 day cycle. WTF?!? I am not going to look into it or try to change anything about it. It is what it is, and messing with my cycle, seeing doctors, and having blood work done hasn't gotten me anywhere ttc wise anyway. It's just ........such a short cycle. Maybe a 10 day lp this month? Maybe I ovulated early on cd 13? If I did, it's no wonder I didn't get pregnant because I didn't have sex from cd 10-14. :haha:

Hi to peace, Jen, Milty, and everyone else! :flower:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ready good to hear from you, sorry AF got you (the bitch!) :hugs::hugs:.
Hopefully the short cycle is just a weird one off and next month you get back to normal :hugs::hugs:

Ladies- I've seen a picture of a tattoo I really like (though it might be cos she has the same shoes on as me!), my japanese symbols are on the outside of my ankle and the lady in the pic has her tattoo on the inside. What do you think ladies?

xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







tattoou_cherry_blossom-foot-ankle-branch-flowers-021912.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Ready good to hear from you, sorry AF got you (the bitch!) :hugs::hugs:.
> Hopefully the short cycle is just a weird one off and next month you get back to normal :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ladies- I've seen a picture of a tattoo I really like (though it might be cos she has the same shoes on as me!), my japanese symbols are on the outside of my ankle and the lady in the pic has her tattoo on the inside. What do you think ladies?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Suki I love it ,hot hot hot :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready so sorry the witch got you :growlmad:hope your cycle has settled down for next month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Love, love the tattoo Suki!! 
Very pretty!


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Alison- for all that's holy!!!!!! :nope:You had sex with a different species! :haha: :dohh:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




sukisam said:


> Ladies- I've seen a picture of a tattoo I really like (though it might be cos she has the same shoes on as me!), my japanese symbols are on the outside of my ankle and the lady in the pic has her tattoo on the inside. What do you think ladies?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Gorgeous!! :thumbup:


----------



## alison29

I like it too suki


----------



## Milty

Suki I love it!

Ready: I'm with you I wouldn't worry about it...sometimes we have an off cycle

As far as my 2ww goes I'm spending it mostly sleeping ...since I've been sick it seems most of what I've done. My time awake consist of making soup, showering and trying to love on my boy with out getting him sick too. Well besides my one afternoon trying to figure out why FF does what it does:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Alison you should do before & after pics of your skin!


----------



## Jax41

Suki, nice :thumbup: but surely that's going to really hurt it's right on the bone!! :wacko:


----------



## alison29

Milty said:


> Alison you should do before & after pics of your skin!

My skin is actually pretty clear right now because i am taking Doryx (antibiotic) and using this topical retinoid/benzoyl peroxide thing at night. I was looking at before and after pics for people with the really bad nodular stuff and all i can say is wow how painful. If it wasn't bad for health to take continous antibiotics I could just do this but it's terrible for you not to mention if a person does get pregnant then they can't use the retinoid topicals or the oral drugs. I guess i am planning for the future..hope springs eternal lol...Yesterday i was thinking maybe it's a good thing that i not get pregnant for 6 months then by the time i do have number my twins will be school age and childcare will be so much less it will make space for new babies needs. If you want to see what I look like you guys can see my blog. I don't talk about ttc though that is all kept here only. okay i will post it next


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Alison you should do before & after pics of your skin!
> 
> My skin is actually pretty clear right now because i am taking Doryx (antibiotic) and using this topical retinoid/benzoyl peroxide thing at night. I was looking at before and after pics for people with the really bad nodular stuff and all i can say is wow how painful. If it wasn't bad for health to take continous antibiotics I could just do this but it's terrible for you not to mention if a person does get pregnant then they can't use the retinoid topicals or the oral drugs. I guess i am planning for the future..hope springs eternal lol...Yesterday i was thinking maybe it's a good thing that i not get pregnant for 6 months then by the time i do have number my twins will be school age and childcare will be so much less it will make space for new babies needs. If you want to see what I look like you guys can see my blog. I don't talk about ttc though that is all kept here only. okay i will post it nextClick to expand...

. :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## alison29

https://sammieanddylan.blogspot.com...00-08:00&max-results=7&start=21&by-date=false 

here i am


----------



## Jax41

Alison! I had to do a double take then I thought you were on the right on the sofa!!!! :haha::haha:

You and your family look gorgeous! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay. Well I'm glad my tattoo plans has the LTTC thread seal of approval! Jax- I'm using a numbing cream designed for tattoos so hopefully it'll be okay if not i'll just have to get on with it! It should only take 1-1.5hours and my last one took 2.5hours so I'm hoping I'll be okay :thumbup:
Well I'm 11dpo (had to work that out!!) and had the urge to POAS and got a :bfn: but I'm okay with that. My new plan is to fill my life full of fun things and if I get pregnant that I do if I don't then I don't.

Despie- sorry you and hubby having a bit of a shit time, I hope things get better soon :hugs::hugs:

Ready-you do make me laugh with some of your comments you are very funny, I particulary like the for all that's holy one!:haha::haha: You do sound happier and more content in your posts do you feel that?

HA-I'm getting excited/nervous for you :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you're feeling better and the soup is working it's healing magic :hugs::hugs:

Alison- I agree with Jax you look like a very cute family :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Peace, Sus, Crystal, Natsby and anyone else I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Alison ,you and our family are adorable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

I like your attitude suki. Unless a woman is going to get major medical intervention that is the best we can do. Other then all of the other supplements and pray. Lately I have just told my mind to shut up already when i get baby envy..and just enjoy what I DO have. it is quite the drama in my mind. Even now my alter ego is saying BUT but but your kids will be wanting less time with you soon, it is the perfect time to have another one...My sister was at dinner the other night and just blurts out so "Do you guys want more kids, are you doing birth control, K did you get a vasectomy"....Thank god for you guys that understand. And sorry for rambling on. I like to know what happens in other peoples lives so i share about mine.


----------



## readyformore

Alison-lovely family!! Nice pic. I get what you are saying about family asking about more kids. I am not really sure how to answer them. I was initially not saying anything, expecting to be pregnant. Then, I started saying that it wasn't up to me if I had more, (meaning that it was up to fate/destiny/doctors/god). For the first time, last week, I actually told someone that we tried for another and it just didn't work out. It felt good to say it, but it seemed too final. I just keep changing my story. It really is difficult to explain. 

Suki- yeah, I am feeling happier and more content. I've been working on the whole concept of: come out of denial, accept that this isn't going to happen, be happy with what I have instead of what I am missing, etc. Infertility and ltttc is really depressing for me. My life isn't depressing and I am generally a happy person, but since I usually only discuss ttc here, I guess my posts sound gloomy. :shrug:
It's odd to say but it almost seems easier now that I feel ttc is pointless. Does that make any sense at all? It's almost liberating to be giving up hope of conception. :blush:


----------



## sarahincanada

just popping in to send big :kiss::kiss::kiss: to the LTTTC lovelies. I only tend to read the threads in my subscribed threads so miss catching up on some of you. lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> just popping in to send big :kiss::kiss::kiss: to the LTTTC lovelies. I only tend to read the threads in my subscribed threads so miss catching up on some of you. lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you all :hugs:

Aw bless you Sarah ,:kiss:wow happy 16 weeks :cloud9::hugs:Am sure u can't believe it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

readyformore said:


> Alison-lovely family!! Nice pic. I get what you are saying about family asking about more kids. I am not really sure how to answer them. I was initially not saying anything, expecting to be pregnant. Then, I started saying that it wasn't up to me if I had more, (meaning that it was up to fate/destiny/doctors/god). For the first time, last week, I actually told someone that we tried for another and it just didn't work out. It felt good to say it, but it seemed too final. I just keep changing my story. It really is difficult to explain.
> 
> Suki- yeah, I am feeling happier and more content. I've been working on the whole concept of: come out of denial, accept that this isn't going to happen, be happy with what I have instead of what I am missing, etc. Infertility and ltttc is really depressing for me. My life isn't depressing and I am generally a happy person, but since I usually only discuss ttc here, I guess my posts sound gloomy. :shrug:
> It's odd to say but it almost seems easier now that I feel ttc is pointless. Does that make any sense at all? It's almost liberating to be giving up hope of conception. :blush:

Thanks ready for sharing that. I hate the question. I like that explanation though, it's not really up to me whether i want them or not.


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Alison - he should get that checked. My DH pulled out a tick from his side when he was 10 years old and still has something there. 

The way to remove ticks (I'm sure you know this) is to touch it with a hot match just extinguished, or hold up a lit cigarette near it, or smother it in oil like petroleum jelly. The tick will then back its head out - pulling them off leaves the head inside the skin.




alison29 said:


> He just pulled it out. They aren't so hard to just pull out ugh i have had way too much experience with ticks. I am so glad we moved from the country it's making me itch just remembering it.


----------



## ByAnyMeans

What Suki says in her post there is what seems like everyone says to me and DH - that all we have to do is '...stop worrying and it will happen'. 

Of course there is something to that, but that should come from us, not from well-intentioned friends and family. Upon hearing that for the nth time, it becomes cringe-worthy.

It's like adoption. When people glibly suggest it, them already having children where we have none (yet, but still hopeful), it's some kind of strange assumption they are making that we have not considered the obvious. And I'm getting tired of repeating the words "....we're not emotionally ready for that decision at this point...".

So we do have to get on with life and living, and put our hopes in the background so that they do not turn into added and self-defeating stress.

So Alison, I too understand this.



alison29 said:


> I like your attitude suki. Unless a woman is going to get major medical intervention that is the best we can do. Other then all of the other supplements and pray. Lately I have just told my mind to shut up already when i get baby envy..and just enjoy what I DO have. it is quite the drama in my mind. Even now my alter ego is saying BUT but but your kids will be wanting less time with you soon, it is the perfect time to have another one...My sister was at dinner the other night and just blurts out so "Do you guys want more kids, are you doing birth control, K did you get a vasectomy"....Thank god for you guys that understand. And sorry for rambling on. I like to know what happens in other peoples lives so i share about mine.


----------



## HappyAuntie

ByAnyMeans said:


> It's like adoption. When people glibly suggest it, them already having children where we have none (yet, but still hopeful), it's some kind of strange assumption they are making that we have not considered the obvious. And I'm getting tired of repeating the words "....we're not emotionally ready for that decision at this point...".

Grrrrrrr!! I know!! Like seriously, I would get two IVFs in and without ever considering adoption as one of our options?? Thank you SO much for pointing that out to me, well-intentioned-but-felony-dumb stranger-or-family-member! I think I'll drop everything now and "just" adopt and suddenly life will be peachy and it will be like we never went through all this! :grr: :grr: :grr: 

(That was directed at everyone who's ever told me that, btw, not at you, ByAnyMeans - just wanted to be clear on that! :thumbup:)


----------



## peacebaby

hi ladies

Ditto Ditto Ditto to ALL of the above!

grrrrrr just had a complete stranger tell me i'd "better get on with it because you're not getting younger." he was taking down my birth date and marriage details for an official form and it was going well until he asked if we have any children, no said I with a silent but emphatic full stop. With eyebrows pushed up and wide eyed he thought he was being clever or funny with that line. Not!
:grr::grr::grr:


Ready, I like that answer and am going to say something similar in response to the barrage of questions we're expecting now that pregnancy is the hot new family topic.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Ditto Ditto Ditto to ALL of the above!
> 
> grrrrrr just had a complete stranger tell me i'd "better get on with it because you're not getting younger." he was taking down my birth date and marriage details for an official form and it was going well until he asked if we have any children, no said I with a silent but emphatic full stop. With eyebrows pushed up and wide eyed he thought he was being clever or funny with that line. Not!
> :grr::grr::grr:
> 
> 
> Ready, I like that answer and am going to say something similar in response to the barrage of questions we're expecting now that pregnancy is the hot new family topic.

Omg wot a fucking dumbass :growlmad:Sorry for swearing but who does he think he is ,bloody idiot :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Milty

Peace :hugs:

I know just what you guys are saying

I get dumb people say stuff like ohh 1 was just to much to handle or to bad you did have a girl first then you would of had more

Blah blah blah


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> just popping in to send big :kiss::kiss::kiss: to the LTTTC lovelies. I only tend to read the threads in my subscribed threads so miss catching up on some of you. lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you all :hugs:
> 
> Aw bless you Sarah ,:kiss:wow happy 16 weeks :cloud9::hugs:Am sure u can't believe it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I cant, I really cant. please make sure you all pm me when you get your bfps, although I do stalk this thread when I can :kiss:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Ready, I like that answer and am going to say something similar in response to the barrage of questions we're expecting now that pregnancy is the hot new family topic.

I have to admit that I like the option of saying it's not up to me, because people can interpret it any way that they want. I am answering a question that I don't really have an answer to. 
Some people will just assume that it means that I would like a baby, but my husband isn't interested. Which is fine by me. They can assume whatever they want. 

Only once have I had it completely backfire. I was chatting with an ob/gyn that I know very well. We were passing lunch together with a couple of coworkers and that topic came up. I gave my standard response of it not being up to me to decide. He then told me that I could do something about it. He said, I could always sneak birth control pills when my husband wasn't around. There are places where I could hide them that DH wouldn't find it. I could also do X,Y,Z to keep from getting from pregnant. 
I was so terribly confused that I just started at him. After a few minutes of silence, I caught on to what he was telling me and I nearly spit my lunch in his face from laughing so hard. 

He thought my husband was forcing me to repeatedly get pregnant against my will! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :flower: Hope everyone is well

Ready- that's really funny:haha::haha::haha: I guess it still happens alot that women have to hide their birth control but dear god if that doc only the knew the half of it:haha::haha:

HA- thinking of you and best of luck with your cycle, I check your journal now and again to see how you're doing :hugs::hugs:

Despie- Hello lovely lady:flower: hope all is well and I loved your DD pink dress, such a gorgeous girl and love the red hair :thumbup:

Peace- you should have bitch slapped the person filling out that form, sme people just have no sense at all about them:growlmad:

Suki- Glad your doing well and that your relaxed about everything:thumbup:

Jen- I hope your still on track to feeling better:hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone else, hope your all well :flower:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I hope you are feeling well...


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies
I hope you're all well. I don't ever get asked any ttc questions, I think cos my kids are 9 & 12 and I'm 40 people assume I'm done. It's quite nice not having to answer any stupid questions from dickheads! 
Hope everyone is okay, AF due tomorrow for me I can feel her coming.
Off to watch DS play footy now
Have a great Sunday lovely ladies
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning gorgeous ladies!!

Ive been reading about the stupid shit people have said to you all, of course I have had my share also. Some people assume that because my dd is a teenager I've never wanted any more, or that I'd be crazy to "start again". Then I have people that ask me if I'm "hiding something" if I wear a baggy shirt (yep, hiding the fact that I want to punch you in the face!!) like most of you I've watched coworkers and family get accidentally pregnant and had to sit back and smile and nod. I'm going on 3 years of trying with a couple years ntnp. The hsg magic didn't work, I'm on cd2. I am going to call my doctor Monday and beg him to put me on the waitlist for laproscopy-he wanted to wait 2 cycles to see if I got pg but give me a break it's not going to happen, and time just keeps wasting. Sorry to be a downer, just needed a little vent!
Love and :hugs: to all my ladies, ready, crystal, Suki, peace, Alison, Despie,happy,Milty anyone I forgot by accident (forgive me, suffering massive blood loss!!)


----------



## crystal443

Jen- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your doctor agrees to a lap without waiting, maybe you can get some answers :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I too think you will be happy you did the lap...it was the one thing I was most scared of when I did it years ago but was really almost the easiest


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> Then I have people that ask me if I'm "hiding something" if I wear a baggy shirt (yep, hiding the fact that I want to punch you in the face!!)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning gorgeous ladies!!
> 
> Ive been reading about the stupid shit people have said to you all, of course I have had my share also. Some people assume that because my dd is a teenager I've never wanted any more, or that I'd be crazy to "start again". Then I have people that ask me if I'm "hiding something" if I wear a baggy shirt (yep, hiding the fact that I want to punch you in the face!!) like most of you I've watched coworkers and family get accidentally pregnant and had to sit back and smile and nod. I'm going on 3 years of trying with a couple years ntnp. The hsg magic didn't work, I'm on cd2. I am going to call my doctor Monday and beg him to put me on the waitlist for laproscopy-he wanted to wait 2 cycles to see if I got pg but give me a break it's not going to happen, and time just keeps wasting. Sorry to be a downer, just needed a little vent!
> Love and :hugs: to all my ladies, ready, crystal, Suki, peace, Alison, Despie,happy,Milty anyone I forgot by accident (forgive me, suffering massive blood loss!!)

Don't ever apologise for how u feel .we all love you girl ,good luck today with the doc ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope everyone is well. AF is due today for me and I can feel her coming :growlmad:. Hubby has put a lock on the bedroom door after 3 years of nagging so at least we can have lots of sex without worrying about traumatising my 9 or 12 year old!!

Well got a nice day on my own today need to do some shopping for my neices christening, FX I find something nice.

Despie- I'm loving your chart, FX you get a BFP when you POAS. I'm so pleased you and OH are back on track :hugs::hugs:

Jen- sorry AF came, she's such a bitch :growlmad:. Hope the Dr agrees to a lap let them know the B+B opinion is it will be helpful so JUST DO IT:haha::hugs::hugs:

Milty- rooting for you babes, will check in later and see how you are :hugs::hugs:

HA- have you started your meds yet? Reaklly hoping this is the one for you :hugs::hugs:

Peace, Ready, Sus, Crystal, hope you're all well

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I can't wait, fingers are crossed:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Despie- you've got a pretty chart going on there, I know I told you that on a thread somewhere but its looking good babes :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

:haha::haha: Oh my you have all made me LOL at the stupid bloody comments people make to us. I have nodded and growled my way through them in completely understanding, but I have to say my worst one has to be when you're asked if you have children and you say no they look so disapprovingly at you like you're a woman, you're supposed to be doing your bit for the planet - YES I F***ING KNOW THAT FOR SH!TS SAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm smiling sweetly of course :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## alison29

peacebaby said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Ditto Ditto Ditto to ALL of the above!
> 
> grrrrrr just had a complete stranger tell me i'd "better get on with it because you're not getting younger." he was taking down my birth date and marriage details for an official form and it was going well until he asked if we have any children, no said I with a silent but emphatic full stop. With eyebrows pushed up and wide eyed he thought he was being clever or funny with that line. Not!
> :grr::grr::grr:
> 
> 
> Ready, I like that answer and am going to say something similar in response to the barrage of questions we're expecting now that pregnancy is the hot new family topic.

Like not getting any younger is something we need to be reminded about. Adoption is risky business unless you know the mom etc. My 3 sisters were adopted and I would say that only one of them is normal. My sister adopted a kid at 5 who has some real behavior and learning disabilities likely from being hit in the head by her bio mom. I know these problems can happen to anyone..and tons and tons and tons of adopted kids are flawless.


----------



## alison29

Jen I agree push your doctor you have had a feeling along that you needed the lap so why wait it's not like he won't get paid the same.


----------



## Milty

thanks guys I appreciate it!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, I had acupuncture this morning - I guess it's officially the first appt of IVF #2. Assuming AF arrives on schedule, I'll start meds a week from today. Feeling a little blase about it right now, but I'm sure that will change as the week goes on.

As for the sh*t stupid people say, I've had remarkably little. Maybe word has gotten round that I don't put up with it and I will give you a verbal smackdown if you have the balls to say any of that crap to my face. :grr: The worst I've gotten has been from my SIL, but she's now (thankfully) estranged from the entire family, so we no longer have to put up with her or her crap. (She's an addict and DH pretty much wrote her off a few years ago, but it took until just recently for the rest of the family to open their eyes, so up until a few months ago we still had to tolerate her at family gatherings.) I've been really open about everything we're going through and as a result I've had some people ask me stupid questions, but every one of them has been about trying to understand - I think they're curious because they've never known anyone who speaks so openly about it, so I'm the only person they feel they can ask. If someone is genuinely trying to understand, most of the time I'll cut them a little slack, educate them, and then tell them why they should never say that to anyone else. (When I'm feeling up to it, that is.) The nice thing is that because I've been so open about it, I've now had a couple of acquaintances email me and say their friend/neighbor/coworker/sister just had a mc, what can they do to help her. Now THAT makes me feel good. I'm on a little mission to try to eradicate idiocy from this world. Just tilting at windmills. :haha:


----------



## Milty

I'm excited for you HA just sorry you have to give yourself so many shots :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> I'm excited for you HA just sorry you have to give yourself so many shots :hugs:

Thanks, hon. :hugs: I don't really mind the shots themselves so much - they're not particularly painful because the needles are so tiny. What I do mind is the fact that my life is ruled by them for two weeks - always having to wear my ugly digital watch because it has my shot reminder alarms on it, never going anywhere without a little zipper pouch with all my supplies in it in case we're not home by shot time, etc. I am anxious about the PIO shots though - they're new to my protocol this time around. It's a daily IM shot starting just after retrieval and continuing for at least a month if I get pregnant, and I'm afraid they're going to be painful. I've heard horror stories about women with lumps in their butts from them 20 years later! Granted, my butt is already lumpy enough it's not going to make any difference visually. :haha: It's the pain I'm worried about. But I figure plenty of IVF veterans have survived them and I will too... if I keep telling myself that often enough, I might actually believe it at some point!


----------



## Milty

Mind over matter right?


----------



## Desperado167

Happy auntie ,I am staying hopeful for you ,you have been thru so much and it's about time u had some happiness ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all well. Well AF was due yesterday and hasn't come yet but have POAS and its BFN so I guess she's just late.

Despie- hi lovely lady hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

HA- don't worry about the IM injections just make sure you pick good sites to stop any lumps :thumbup:. I can understand it must be a pain having to take all the meds but FX it will all be worth it :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Ready, Peace, Alison, Milty + Jen-:wave:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Sorry for the bfn Suki. If the witch is going to come, she should at least be on time!

Happy- :hugs: for the lumpy butt! I hope it doesn't happen that way, but tell DH if it does, he has to massage the lumps away. :winkwink:

Hi to Despie, Jax, Jen, Milty, Peace, Alison and everyone else! :flower:

Hey, do you guys ever think about stopping ttc? Or maybe setting a date to stop? I posted a thread asking if anyone was considering stopping, and I didn't get a single response. I was a little surprised.


----------



## Milty

I have quit twice ....I'm working now but later tonight I will tell you the details


----------



## alison29

I have thought about it but I would have to at least try to get dh to go the medical route first. I think maybe if i paid more attention to him and he got laid alot more etc I could maybe talk him into it. Since i am turning 35 next month i am sure he thinks it will happen on it's own that we have another few years to waste or whatever.....Our neighbor told him last night that after he and his fiance get married this summer she would be willnig to have 5 more kids (she has two now from previous marriage)...My point is that maybe once they start churning out the babies he will get jealous and become more proactiv.

So ready are you thinking about quitting?


----------



## readyformore

Yeah, I am. 

I'm just not sure how to do it.

We've discussed DH getting a vasectomy. At some point, this will be the right choice. I just don't know when. 
Soon? Maybe? Who knows. 

I think I am confused! :haha:

If people close to us started having babies, I think DH and I would both run to the doctor with scissors in hand! The older my daughter gets, and the easier our lives get, the less appealing babies are. :blush:
It's the thought of having more children that makes me want to do it, not the babies.


----------



## Milty

I'm not sure why you need to get a vasectomy if you don't have to...but here is when I decided to quit..

I was on BC for 2 yrs after getting married when we first decided I would quit taking the pill and see what happens. It's funny to look back now when I thought I would just end up pg and our family would begin. Well after a year or so of that I realized maybe it wouldn't be so easy. I purchased books learned to chart and everything else. Fast forward five or more years and I've had the full work up done with FS in two states. We pretty much learned we are prefect baby making machines that for some reason don't work. I actually had a doctor ask me if we were really having sex for the length of time I said. :dohh:

So our options were IVF which was really really expensive back then and pretty much out of our reach. Also they said our odds were really low around 30% or something like that. We were devastated and decided we would quit trying and start saving. I didn't temp or even track my cycles. There were a few times I had to run to the store really fast because I was out of tampons. Although we were saving we didn't know we would do IVF because of the odds and my fear of medical procedures. We didn't want money to be the problem if we decided to go for it and knew it would take awhile to save. I believe I was 28 or there abouts when we quit it all. Two years later (maybe 1.5 years :shrug:) after I quit I had a stomach bug that would not go away after 4 days. After sitting on the bathroom floor feeling sick I noticed in the back bottom shelf I had an pg test box. Thats when it hit me I hadn't started in awhile. I looked at the box and the test were expired but I used it anyway. Positive straight away. I was in shock of course told DH and we ran and bought new test that were positive. Long story short I was 7 to 7.5 weeks before I even realized what was going on I was so out of the TTC world. 

I was 30 when my son was born!:happydance: eight years after coming of BC. My doctor reassured me that now that we had one it would be much easier and to be careful and not fall PG straight away. We were TTC again with charts and all 6 mths after he was born. By the time he was 2 I was NTNP as I thought maybe thats what we needed. When he turned 3 I started giving my baby stuff away. When he turned 4 we quit again. We didn't even have to say anything we just quit. It still makes me cry to say it now. When he turned 7 I started thinking of how much I wanted more children. Now that so much time had gone by and I was getting older I decided it was time for a new phase. We needed balance. We were TTC without stress or worry. I may succeed and I may not but I tried. I started rerunning all the old test here and there. Mostly minor stuff and new things that have come along but nothing has really changed. We are still perfectly broken. The big difference now compared to when we quit is I take prenatals and instead of posting on different parenting forums I post here. If I want sex I have it if I don't then I don't. Sure there has been a few months we did not BD during the right time but I don't mind. Two missed opportunities out of a couple years isn't bad and there is no pressure to perform. I did start charting for the most part again last June but I like doing that it's the accountant in me. Really honest taking pills is the hardest part for me. 

Now I must be honest taking this route I may never have anymore children of my own (I am adopting). I may have a better chance if I did IVF but I'm not comfortable with it. It is too invasive for me. I have been thinking of IUI but the jury is still out. If I get blessed with another one then I do but I know I most likely will not. No matter what does happen I'm living my life and I'm very happy.


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty,
I can really relate with alot of what you said. It made me smile and cry when you said "perfectly broken". So far that's what we have heard also.
Ready, I know this is something you have struggled with for a while now, I hope you find peace with any decision you make :hugs:
Suki, sorry for the bfn hun.
Love to you all.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Hey, do you guys ever think about stopping ttc? Or maybe setting a date to stop? I posted a thread asking if anyone was considering stopping, and I didn't get a single response. I was a little surprised.

No one responded to your thread because it is verboten to acknowledge on BnB that not everyone winds up with a baby, don't you know?! You have ruined everyone's PMA! You have destroyed their fragile grip on reality! :winkwink::haha::winkwink::haha:

(I tease only because I know you and I are on the same page about the PMA issue. :hugs:)

Seriously, a lot of my counseling sessions deal with how to make these decisions at every step of the way. The only book I've ever seen that actually deals with the decision to stop is Sweet Grapes by Jean and Michael Carter (here it is on amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Grapes-Being-Infertile-Living/dp/0944934234). The authors are a married couple who chose to stop treatment and live child-free after infertility, so they know of which they speak. (or write. whatever!) It deals a lot with acknowledging the grief of stopping, and then getting on with your life. It's a good book, and one I've read several times. you'll have to order it because it's pretty obscure - I've never seen it in a library or any store. But I recommend it, for sure. And yes, it recommends using birth control (and for the same reasons we use bc when we're on a break - after all this time, it's impossible to completely turn off that little part of my brain that knows my body and its signals way too well... only bc allows my brain to completely and totally let go of the hope, which is the only way to prevent my disappointment when AF shows, iykwim....).

I think it's something every infertile couple needs to face at some point, if not many points along the way. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am feeling really sad today :cry:And reading all your posts helps as I feel less alone :cry::cry::cry:TTc really does suck :nope:


----------



## HappyAuntie

:hugs: Despie :hugs:


ttc DOES suck


and you are NOT alone.


:hug:


----------



## alison29

Yes thanks so much for your post milty really helped me too.

So we got a 3 new little black fish for our fresh water tank last weekend. Well low and behold we have two baby fish swimming around our tank (the new twins) this morning..
So of course I thought " Even the darned fish is more fertile than me"...That pregnancy had to survive the trip home in a bag being molested by my two four year olds. I guess it was meant to be:)


----------



## Jennifer01

Despie :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I agree TTC sucks :thumbup:. AF hasn't arrived yet and had another BFN on a FRER (well i had an evap a very faint line came after 10 mins). AF was due on Monday so she's really taking the piss this month :growlmad:. I have distracted myself today by booking our summer holida a week in Brittany, France which should be great :happydance::happydance:. And I've booked a small music festival we can go to us a family so i have lots of things to look forward this summer :thumbup::happydance:.

Despie- so sorry she got you, I hope you feel a bit better than you did this morning sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Milty- Thanks for sharing your story sweetie. Sorry you're spotting is it defo AF? If it is sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:

Ready- I have thought of stopping ttc many times it will be 3 years in November and i think by then I will need to stop. OH and I have an agreement where we set timelines when we will stop and see how we feel so we have currently agreed to keep going till November and if we're not preggers I guess we'll switch to NTNP. Like you I've taken a step back and have become a bit more relaxed so not sure if this approach will help but I'm finding it better at the moment. I'd think long and hard (excuse the pun!) about the vasectomy because we thought we were sure when he had it yet 4 years later OH had his reversed we were told we had 95% chance of getting pregnant and here we are :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Alison- congrats on the fish twins, your comment about the fish being more fertile made me laugh :haha: :hugs::hugs:

HA- hope you're okay, the book you mention sounds interesting might look at it when/if wedecide to stop :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're okay sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Peace, Crystal and anyone else I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

I agree with suki... Ready could you just take a BC pill or something to prevent?


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hey, do you guys ever think about stopping ttc? Or maybe setting a date to stop? I posted a thread asking if anyone was considering stopping, and I didn't get a single response. I was a little surprised.
> 
> No one responded to your thread because it is verboten to acknowledge on BnB that not everyone winds up with a baby, don't you know?! You have ruined everyone's PMA! You have destroyed their fragile grip on reality! :winkwink::haha::winkwink::haha:
> 
> (I tease only because I know you and I are on the same page about the PMA issue. :hugs:)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I can totally take the tease. That was perfect!! :thumbup:


Maybe you're right. No one wants to acknowledge that ttc does not equal a take home baby. 

And since I seem to bring up topics that everyone is thinking but no one is comfortable talking about, I will bring up the topic of "healthy baby." Yes, we all understand that we are older and our eggs are older. Why doesn't anyone ever bring up their fears about having a baby with Down's or other issues? :shrug: Maybe I am more comfortable discussing it because it is literally part of my daily conversations when I am at work? But, everyone here seems to ignore it. It's like we are all thinking, "I don't feel old. Surely it won't happen to me. It will happen to someone else." I am worried, but I am not going to let it deter me from ttc. It's still something to consider though. I have thought of it, surely other's have but I almost never see a post about it. 

Oh, and I felt totally defensive when someone implied that adopting will result in a pregnancy! :growlmad: I wanted to chew her out! :grr: Or at the very least, I wanted to copy and paste info from the resolve website to educate her. Sheesh. You were very diplomatic though! Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## alleysm

Ready.. yay for your post!!.. i think about it alot. Ask myself "are you being greedy? Wanting more?" In my work world i suffered through a supervisor who absolutely DID NOT want kids.. guess what happened accidently??? Dear lord if you dont want kids then give blow jobs.. She is 37 "advanced maternal age" paid a shit ton of money to have the placenta biopsied at 11weeks gestation to ensure there were no chormosome abnormalities.. referred to "it" as her "condition" for the who pregnancy.. could have slit her throat sooo many times.. well as i re-read ive noticed that i have digressed into a bitch fest.. sorry.. yes i worry about old eggs.. all the time..


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Despie. You are not alone, that's for sure. TTC sucks. :hugs:

Suki- you seem to have a lot of evaps. :nope: Get some good tests. :hugs:

Milty- loved the story. :hugs: It's very sweet. Maybe we could share our pregnancy stories at some point? I'd love to hear everyone's experiences. We could put it in a spoiler so those having a bad day can choose not to read it. What do you ladies think? 



About stopping ttc and a vasectomy............
I consider any unprotected sex as ttc. I know when I ovulate, (it's impossible to miss, even if I loose track of my cycle day). So, I know if I have had sex during my fertile phase, and I will therefore get my hopes up. Condoms suck, I don't want to do the pill, withdrawl won't work for us, abstinance is impossible :haha:, so........maybe a diaphram? My doc will tell me not to. I've had 3 babies and it's not very effective once a women has had a baby, (I think it was only 80%). So I would be telling myself each month that I have a 20% chance that they snuck past that thing! Well shit, that's better than IUI success rates!!:dohh:

Honestly, why does it matter if I change my mind in 5 years? I went through infertility at 24 and again at 34. I hate to say it, but I have one ovary, shitty reserves, 3 failed IUIs, and a family history of early menopause, (my mom and her sisters were all menopausal at 44). I have been ovulating earlier and earlier for the past year, and last month I had a fucking 24 day cycle! Stupid body!!:growlmad: Even if I change my mind, it is beyond far fetched to think that I will be one of those that miraculously has increased fertility in my 40s. :wacko: If I was considering permanent sterilization in my 20s, that would be a bit much, but at 35, with my history, it just seems to make sense.

Maybe it's just better to move on and have some closure. 

Right now, my husband is fine with how things are. He doesn't like to see me upset. Those failed IUIs were sooooo hard for me. Well, that's over, I'm coping better and so he is fine with ntnp. I think it's easier for me because I have basically decided that my 3 year old was our last egg and sperm. :haha: I have no expectation of pregnancy at this point, so things are easier. Not sure if that makes sense. 
I think that we will hold here for the summer and possibly get the snip in the winter. We'll see how I feel in the winter. :blush:


----------



## readyformore

alleysm said:


> Ready.. yay for your post!!.. i think about it alot. Ask myself "are you being greedy? Wanting more?" In my work world i suffered through a supervisor who absolutely DID NOT want kids.. guess what happened accidently??? Dear lord if you dont want kids then give blow jobs.. She is 37 "advanced maternal age" paid a shit ton of money to have the placenta biopsied at 11weeks gestation to ensure there were no chormosome abnormalities.. referred to "it" as her "condition" for the who pregnancy.. could have slit her throat sooo many times.. well as i re-read ive noticed that i have digressed into a bitch fest.. sorry.. yes i worry about old eggs.. all the time..

Hi alleysm! 
Bitch fest away! :flower: 
There are no PMA police here.

Oh, and I ask myself if I am being greedy All....THE.....TIME....

I almost wonder if I have used up all of my luck and that's why this is happening again. It is simply too much to ask to have 4 healthy kids. I see large families with all healthy kids every day. But there is still a part of me that wonders if I have used up all my luck.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hey, do you guys ever think about stopping ttc? Or maybe setting a date to stop? I posted a thread asking if anyone was considering stopping, and I didn't get a single response. I was a little surprised.
> 
> No one responded to your thread because it is verboten to acknowledge on BnB that not everyone winds up with a baby, don't you know?! You have ruined everyone's PMA! You have destroyed their fragile grip on reality! :winkwink::haha::winkwink::haha:
> 
> (I tease only because I know you and I are on the same page about the PMA issue. :hugs:)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I can totally take the tease. That was perfect!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Maybe you're right. No one wants to acknowledge that ttc does not equal a take home baby.
> 
> And since I seem to bring up topics that everyone is thinking but no one is comfortable talking about, I will bring up the topic of "healthy baby." Yes, we all understand that we are older and our eggs are older. Why doesn't anyone ever bring up their fears about having a baby with Down's or other issues? :shrug: Maybe I am more comfortable discussing it because it is literally part of my daily conversations when I am at work? But, everyone here seems to ignore it. It's like we are all thinking, "I don't feel old. Surely it won't happen to me. It will happen to someone else." I am worried, but I am not going to let it deter me from ttc. It's still something to consider though. I have thought of it, surely other's have but I almost never see a post about it.
> 
> Oh, and I felt totally defensive when someone implied that adopting will result in a pregnancy! :growlmad: I wanted to chew her out! :grr: Or at the very least, I wanted to copy and paste info from the resolve website to educate her. Sheesh. You were very diplomatic though! Good job! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I knew you would know I was only teasing, I just wanted to make sure anyone happening upon this conversation would know. :winkwink:

As for the healthy baby business... if people can't acknowledge the truth that they might not get a baby out of all this, they're not likely to be able to acknowledge that possibility either.... I think therapeutic abortion is the big dirty little secret that no one wants to talk about... and that's horrible - I think the tenor of the abortion debate in this country leaves couples choosing therapeutic abortion with nowhere to turn for support. :nope:

As for that woman in my journal, it took me probably three hours of rewrites to come up with those three diplomatic sentences! :haha: But I went back and searched her other posts, and came to the conclusion that she's genuinely clueless, so I decided to give her a do-over. I should have thought to check the Resolve site before replying - maybe then it wouldn't have taken me three hours to write it!! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hey, do you guys ever think about stopping ttc? Or maybe setting a date to stop? I posted a thread asking if anyone was considering stopping, and I didn't get a single response. I was a little surprised.
> 
> No one responded to your thread because it is verboten to acknowledge on BnB that not everyone winds up with a baby, don't you know?! You have ruined everyone's PMA! You have destroyed their fragile grip on reality! :winkwink::haha::winkwink::haha:
> 
> (I tease only because I know you and I are on the same page about the PMA issue. :hugs:)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I can totally take the tease. That was perfect!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Maybe you're right. No one wants to acknowledge that ttc does not equal a take home baby.
> 
> And since I seem to bring up topics that everyone is thinking but no one is comfortable talking about, I will bring up the topic of "healthy baby." Yes, we all understand that we are older and our eggs are older. Why doesn't anyone ever bring up their fears about having a baby with Down's or other issues? :shrug: Maybe I am more comfortable discussing it because it is literally part of my daily conversations when I am at work? But, everyone here seems to ignore it. It's like we are all thinking, "I don't feel old. Surely it won't happen to me. It will happen to someone else." I am worried, but I am not going to let it deter me from ttc. It's still something to consider though. I have thought of it, surely other's have but I almost never see a post about it.
> 
> Oh, and I felt totally defensive when someone implied that adopting will result in a pregnancy! :growlmad: I wanted to chew her out! :grr: Or at the very least, I wanted to copy and paste info from the resolve website to educate her. Sheesh. You were very diplomatic though! Good job! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would know I was only teasing, I just wanted to make sure anyone happening upon this conversation would know. :winkwink:
> 
> As for the healthy baby business... if people can't acknowledge the truth that they might not get a baby out of all this, they're not likely to be able to acknowledge that possibility either.... I think therapeutic abortion is the big dirty little secret that no one wants to talk about... and that's horrible - I think the tenor of the abortion debate in this country leaves couples choosing therapeutic abortion with nowhere to turn for support. :nope:
> 
> As for that woman in my journal, it took me probably three hours of rewrites to come up with those three diplomatic sentences! :haha: But I went back and searched her other posts, and came to the conclusion that she's genuinely clueless, so I decided to give her a do-over. I should have thought to check the Resolve site before replying - maybe then it wouldn't have taken me three hours to write it!! :haha:Click to expand...

From the resolve webite. Myths and Facts about infertility:
"Myth: If you adopt a baby you'll get pregnant! 

Fact: This is one of the most painful myths for couples to hear. First it suggests that adoption is only a means to an end, not an happy and successful end in itself. Second, it is simply not true. Studies reveal that the rate for achieving pregnancy after adopting is the same as for those who do not adopt"

https://www.resolve.org/support-and-services/for-family--friends/myths-and-facts.html


You must be right about the healthy baby issue too. Lots and lots of denial to help us get through! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Seriously, can we make those hope posts illegal?!?! Or at least get our own success story thread for those that are encouraged by them? I think there's 2 out there now. :wacko: It's ridiculous. 

Actually...............maybe I should start a thread and let others post in it. 

OH, oh, I know..........Crystal! You should start a thread and save us all! :haha: PLEASE!!

At least it will keep those drive by hopers all together in a single thread!


----------



## Milty

I just don't like medical procedures...

you could consider one of those coil things...I must admit I don't know what they are called because I've never looked into that stuff but I do know my sister has one and likes it a lot.


----------



## Milty

oh as far as an unhealthy baby ...I would be ok with that too...

To be honest though I don't really expect to get pg...but if I did I don't see that as very likely for me. Not because I'm in denial but mostly because of my family history of women have kids very old and as of yet we have not had any children with downs...
My grams twin had a son at 49 all natural of course...

You medical laddies may need to correct me on this if it's not hereditary...


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> About stopping ttc and a vasectomy............
> I consider any unprotected sex as ttc. I know when I ovulate, (it's impossible to miss, even if I loose track of my cycle day). So, I know if I have had sex during my fertile phase, and I will therefore get my hopes up. Condoms suck, I don't want to do the pill, withdrawl won't work for us, abstinance is impossible :haha:, so........maybe a diaphram? My doc will tell me not to. I've had 3 babies and it's not very effective once a women has had a baby, (I think it was only 80%). So I would be telling myself each month that I have a 20% chance that they snuck past that thing! Well shit, that's better than IUI success rates!!:dohh:

We had a lousy track record of using bc on our ttc breaks because condoms do suck, and I hate the pill, and withdrawal/abstinence? Yeah, right! :haha: But then I found a product I love - it's called VCF (for vaginal contraceptive film) - it's a square-shaped thin film that you fold up several times and stick it up against your cervix - it dissolves and neither one of us can feel a thing. It has to be there at least 15 min before sex, and you can insert it as much as 3 hrs in advance. It's moderately priced, but for us the fact that it's not a condom is worth the extra few cents. I found it at Walgreens or CVS.

And using it really is the only way to turn off the hope. I am _exactly _like you on that front. Hell, even this month, knowing we're starting IVF in a matter of days, I know we had sex twice around ovulation (and didn't use the contraception this time :blush: ) and I've spent the last week wondering how I'll sell my IVF drugs because surely THIS is the month we magically got pregnant.... :dohh::dohh:

(And as long as we're talking about healthy babies and prenatal screening, does it creep anyone else out to think that a drugstore chain shares a name with the CVS procedure?? Where in the hell did the drugstore come up with their name?? :haha:)


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies I hope you're all okay.

Well still no AF for me I'm now 18dpo all tests are BFNs so I'm assuming AF is late for some other reason? I'm getting fed up now because I have been really laid back all month and the later AF is the more I dream I could be pregnant when clearly I'm not cos all my tests are BFN. Ready- I'm pissing on FRERs and I thought they were the best tests?

Despie- hope you have a better day today sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you've recovered from AF coming? :hugs::hugs:

Ready- I agree with a lot of stuff you've said the only reason I said think carefully about the vasectomy is because in all your posts you say you are confused and I'm just saying probably best not to have something permanent done when you're confused. Hopefully at some point you and hubby will come to a clear decision :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:

For me I'm not sure I'm going to use any birth control when we stop actively ttc, I think if I've had well timed sex for 3 years and no BFP it's not going to happen when we're having sex for fun.

Totally agree on the comments re adoption and having a baby with a syndrome like Downs. I do think about the Downs thing as I'm 40 and we have discussed it at length with the understanding that if we are ttc in our 40s we are accepting of the fact if we have a child it may have Downs.

Hope you all have a great day ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I actually got a line on a cheap ic before the frer was positive ,just keep pissing babes :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Despie
This morning I pissed on an IC and FRER both snow white BFNs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Despie
> This morning I pissed on an IC and FRER both snow white BFNs
> xxxxxxxxx

:nope:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yes Suki I'm doing good hun I promise I'm all right


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Day 29 and still no AF, very very uncommon for me. My IVF was March 19th and my AF after that was March 29th.

Before that I was averaging 26 day cycles, down from my usual 28.

One more voice says TTC sucks, but try to keep PMA.

Meanwhile, acupuncture once a week, TCM herbs twice daily, and have added L-Arginine 500mg to my vit mix.

Praying the DHEA will kick in.......


----------



## readyformore

Yes suki, you're right. I have said I am confused. It does help to here all of your opinions.
I am just going to blame it on infertility! That will screw with anyone's mind!

What's up with those frers? 18 dpo is a long time and I agree, it would get my hopes up too.

Downs isn't necessarily a hereditary issue. Chromosomal problems are more common with women over 35 simply because the eggs are older. If you have a family history of downs then you would be more at risk, but an absense of downs in the family doesn't necessarily make a downs baby less likely. The chance is still small overall, but it is higher than under 34.

Hope you are feeling better today despie. I have been doing really well with not desiring a baby so much, but it caught up to me today while I was in a patient room. A beautiful baby with a cleft lip and palate that will need surgery in a few months, but he was so sweet I wanted to put him in my pocket and take him home with me. Sometimes that yearning just sneaks up on ya.


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ready :hugs::hugs:The witch is here in full force so am gonna give myself a few days dust myself down and start all over ,for me the yearning to have another child hasn't gone away since I started TTc six years ago ,each month that goes by I get more anxious angry and depressed ,sadly I don't have any time to have a break because of my age so it's onwards and upwards for me :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Yeee haw I love how everyone can be themselves on this thread. Isn't enough we have to be fake in real life....It's fun to be negative and then make fun of ourselves for it. It's either laugh or cry I 'll take the former. Much more fun reading too.


----------



## Milty

Thanks Ready that made sense! I'm not at higher risk than other older women I just have the same risk right?

Ok question for all you women out there ,...oh and TMI warning... The last couple years my AF has been having more and more clots ...the last few months the have really increased in size...I would say at least once every AF I have one clot the size of a regular tampon...it's just getting ridiculous 

So I have in the last couple days started taking a baby aspirin with my regimen 

Is this enough what else can I do?


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Thanks Ready that made sense! I'm not at higher risk than other older women I just have the same risk right?
> 
> Ok question for all you women out there ,...oh and TMI warning... The last couple years my AF has been having more and more clots ...the last few months the have really increased in size...I would say at least once every AF I have one clot the size of a regular tampon...it's just getting ridiculous
> 
> So I have in the last couple days started taking a baby aspirin with my regimen
> 
> Is this enough what else can I do?

Milty, snap, this has happened to me for the past few cycles, really big ones this time :wacko: sorry TMI there :haha: Acupuncture helped with it for me, what does it mean though? Have I had it before but until now never really noticed? Is it a good/bad thing? :shrug:


----------



## Jax41

....late to the party :dohh: but yea, I often think about a poorly baby at my age. But, it doesn't seem to stop me wanting to TTC though, I guess I'll have to cross that bridge when I come to it, if I ever get there that is! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

I don't know what the heavy cycles with clotting means. I have had several friends complain of it when they get into their forties though. Most of them are done having babies and they have a procedure where the uterine lining is burned off. They have virtually no menstrual bleeding and love it. 

I have had very light bleeding for the past couple of years. You'd think I'd be grateful, but it just seems like one more thing that's abnormal.:dohh::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Just a quickie cos i need to make tea!! No AF for me and tests still BFN so still waiting it out

Hope you're all okay, Happy Friday

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Oh good grief Suki!

A late AF and bfn just is torture! 

Tonight, I have a rare eveing out with my husband. I don't have to work tonight or tomorrow. We get a date night about once every 3 months, but inevitably I have to work when the kids have a sleepover.......except tonight!

Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## sukisam

Ready have a great night out with hubby :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Hey milty i think it means your estrogen dominant or lack progesterone...Progesterone diminishes clotting.


----------



## alison29

Oh and there are a bunch of ways to manage your diet to help estrogen dominance.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies, I wonder if you mind me joining in your thread? :flower: I think I know quite a few of you anyway :hugs::hugs: I've popped on and read a few times and I am now on my 13th cycle so I decided I qualify (boo!) :haha::haha:

I have thought about a downs syndrome baby and my thoughts are that if that happened so be it but I guess it is easy to say until it is reality.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Butterfly! :hi:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, AF is here, so roll on IVF #2! And she arrived in grand fashion - full flow started in the middle of my yoga class today. :growlmad: And because she wasn't due until tomorrow, I was completely unprepared for her! :growlmad: It's a damn good thing I was wearing black yoga pants! :haha:

So stims start on Sunday, retrieval tentatively set for May 10. Here we go....


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi HA, god I hate it when that happens :dohh::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

H.A good luck for Sunday ,bf :happydance::happydance::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

BF I love you being here only I wish you didnt "qualify"


----------



## Milty

alison29 said:


> Hey milty i think it means your estrogen dominant or lack progesterone...Progesterone diminishes clotting.

This makes a bit of sense as every month one my AF signs is a bit of nasuea the night before a temp drop...I always know when I switch from progesterone to estrogen 

My day 21 progesterone test were good as well as my LP so I'd say estrogen is the culprit


----------



## ByAnyMeans

BF, welcome :hugs: and I can say that I have had the similar thoughts, as has DH, from the start. At this point we're so focused on TTC that I guess we will deal with that at the time if we even get that far.:shrug:

Now if only AF would come, it's now Day 31 and nothing still, unheard of for me.:wacko:



Butterfly67 said:


> Hello ladies, I wonder if you mind me joining in your thread? :flower: I think I know quite a few of you anyway :hugs::hugs: I've popped on and read a few times and I am now on my 13th cycle so I decided I qualify (boo!) :haha::haha:
> 
> I have thought about a downs syndrome baby and my thoughts are that if that happened so be it but I guess it is easy to say until it is reality.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Byanymeans ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies
I hope you're all having a lovely weekend, it's pissing it down here!
Still no AF for me, I decided to take my temp to see if it would give me aclue and it was high. Did FRER + superdrug +IC hpt and a superdrug opk- all hpts were negative but the opk was positive (as it was last night), so I;m officially confused I have no EWCM in fact I have lots of creamy CM (sorry tmi!) and my temp is too high to be pre-ovulation.
Anyway trying not to think about it, will POAS again am and will keep you all posted
Have a great Saturday night
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Suki dare I say it but that all sounds very promising, every little limb crossed for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

May the temp stay high!


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi lovely ladies, happy weekend :flower:

Pretty excited, I have an appointment to discuss my laproscopy finally in 3 weeks!! Then it will prob be about 3 months after that. Oh well, it's progress I guess!

Suki wow, I hope you're on the pig, sounds cautiously optimistic!! I'll be checking in for progress on those lines!!

:hugs: :hugs: to all my ladies, hope you are all well, I'm slowly getting back into things and am always checking up even when I don't post :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi lovely ladies, happy weekend :flower:
> 
> Pretty excited, I have an appointment to discuss my laproscopy finally in 3 weeks!! Then it will prob be about 3 months after that. Oh well, it's progress I guess!
> 
> Suki wow, I hope you're on the pig, sounds cautiously optimistic!! I'll be checking in for progress on those lines!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: to all my ladies, hope you are all well, I'm slowly getting back into things and am always checking up even when I don't post :hugs:

Roll on three weeks mrs ,glad you are feeling a bit better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello ladies, I wonder if you mind me joining in your thread? :flower: I think I know quite a few of you anyway :hugs::hugs: I've popped on and read a few times and I am now on my 13th cycle so I decided I qualify (boo!) :haha::haha:
> 
> I have thought about a downs syndrome baby and my thoughts are that if that happened so be it but I guess it is easy to say until it is reality.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Hi butterfly and welcome to the thread. :flower: 

Yes you absolutely qualify.Our only requirement is that you have been ttc a minimum of 12 months. Although we would be happy for anyone's bfp, an announcement from someone that has been ttc for 9 months when we have been at it for so much longer, would send us scurrying to a dark corner. :haha: So, we created this thread to have a safe place to go. And I have to admit that other threads tend to be loaded with pregnant women, so I avoid those. :blush:

Aside from that, say whatever you want. We are not the PMA police, so you can be negative if you are having a bad day. Honestly, that's what I find to be the most helpful. Just to say, "Crap this really sucks," and eveyone else can say, "Yep, me too!" :hugs:

Sorry for the miscarriage. I just noticed that in your siggy. :cry::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- glad to see you posting. It sounds like progress is being made. 

Happy- Yay for AF! That's weird to say! I can't wait to see what the doc has as your surprise.

Suki- boo to limbo! It must be hard not to get your hopes up. I really hope you are on the pig. If not, maybe your long cycle is compensating for my short one.:haha::wacko:

Peace- do you have your internet working yet?

Hi despie, milty, alison, jax and everyone else.

I am pretty sure ov will be tomorrow. We have had too much sex, so I know that the jizz will be shooting blanks.:haha: but I have to admit that it was nice not to plan out sex this month. We wanted to have sex so we did, even though DH will basically have ejaculatory dry heaves!:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ready and thanks :flower:

Sounds good about lots of :sex: anyway, fingers crossed there are a few :spermy: left for O!


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Finally! After Day 31.5 AF came. I was getting really worried...longest ever I think. I can't remember if I missed a period after the other two IVFs or IUIs, and even this was not the first period after the last IVF.

So....now just looking forward to a normal cycle and for the DHEA to kick in!

Wish me luck, and I wish everyone here luck and dust!

Alex


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck BAM, hope things can get back to normal with your cycle again :hugs: :dust:


----------



## readyformore

Hi Byanymeans. Sorry, I don't recall seeing you post before, (I am sure that is my fault). My cycles are freaking out too. I hope they go back to normal for both of us. I see you've had lots of iuis and ivfs. Have you been ttc long?


----------



## readyformore

Suki. What's the AF status! I am sitting here at work thinking about you menstrual cycle!


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ready how funny you're thinking about my cycle :haha::haha:
Well no AF yet and still BFNs :growlmad: I've pissed on so many sticks I could've bought a great pair of shoes with the money!

I'm CD 43 and 22dpo the longest ever, FF says to go to DRs so booked an apponitment for tomorrow but my DRs are shit they'll just say wait a few more weeks I'm sure. Still got cramps, tightness/fulllness in uterus area, nausea, backache etc. i wonder if the clmod gave me a cyst or something?

I got a great evap that I've put on the happy holidays thread :growlmad:

Hope you're okay

Hi to all the other ladies hope you are all well and staying sane in the crazy world of lttc :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

ByAnyMeans said:


> Finally! After Day 31.5 AF came. I was getting really worried...longest ever I think. I can't remember if I missed a period after the other two IVFs or IUIs, and even this was not the first period after the last IVF.
> 
> So....now just looking forward to a normal cycle and for the DHEA to kick in!
> 
> Wish me luck, and I wish everyone here luck and dust!
> 
> Alex

Good luck Akex ,glad af has finally appeared ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Dang. Sorry suki, that's just ridiculous! 
I agree with going to the docs too. Maybe they will at least draw some blood, check hormone levels or something. Maybe clomid did screw up your cycle. I don't think a cyst will necessarily mess things up though (I have had many). Maybe you ovulated super late as well. I know you chart, but sometimes ff is a complete idiot.

Maybe its just a weird fluke for this cycle. Either way it does just stink when af is late and bfn. I hope it gets straightened out soon.


----------



## sukisam

Byany means- yah for AF :thumbup::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Blimey Suki, this situation must be doing your head in :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Yep head done right in!!
I just want AF or BFP I almost dont care which now it's gone on for So long
Have a great evening ladies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Just when you say 'pah' to adversity this happens! :dohh: I know you don't have much faith in your Dr's but I hope you get on okay tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## alison29

Now i am at work thinking about Suki's menstrual cycle.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies:flower: I just wanted to pop by and see how my fav ladies are doing:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi Crystal, thanks for stopping by, have missed you here.

Hope you are well and things are progressing nicely (looks like they are...) :hugs:

Alex



crystal443 said:


> Hi ladies:flower: I just wanted to pop by and see how my fav ladies are doing:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi RFM and thanks. I've been posting since I found this site over a month ago and just after my 3rd failed IVF :nope:.

Been TTC for about a year and a half. Waited way too long.....

Alex



readyformore said:


> Hi Byanymeans. Sorry, I don't recall seeing you post before, (I am sure that is my fault). My cycles are freaking out too. I hope they go back to normal for both of us. I see you've had lots of iuis and ivfs. Have you been ttc long?


----------



## Desperado167

ByAnyMeans said:


> Hi RFM and thanks. I've been posting since I found this site over a month ago and just after my 3rd failed IVF :nope:.
> 
> Been TTC for about a year and a half. Waited way too long.....
> 
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi Byanymeans. Sorry, I don't recall seeing you post before, (I am sure that is my fault). My cycles are freaking out too. I hope they go back to normal for both of us. I see you've had lots of iuis and ivfs. Have you been ttc long?Click to expand...

Alex my heart breaks for you :( ,Praying you get a sticky bean soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies
I hope you are all well.
I love the idea of Ready & Alison at work pondering about my menstrual cycle!! This is what lttc does to you- I love it that you all care. :hugs::hugs:
I have my drs appt at 10.30 so will do a proper post after
Take care ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> I hope you are all well.
> I love the idea of Ready & Alison at work pondering about my menstrual cycle!! This is what lttc does to you- I love it that you all care. :hugs::hugs:
> I have my drs appt at 10.30 so will do a proper post after
> Take care ladies
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We all love you babes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hello lovely ladies

I have to say i don't think I'd get through the madness of lttc without all you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:

Well I'm back from the Drs, as I suspected I'm not really any further forward :growlmad:. 

He said I could be pregnant and not showing up on hpt and all the symptoms are related to that. He said I could be pregnant and be having an ectopic cos of the right sided pain- which I had when pregnant with DS they thought he might be an ectopic cos of the pain but luckily he wasn't. He said the pain could be an ovarian cyst but I said that wouldn't stop AF coming would it? So he examined my abdo and said it was very tender on the right lower side my temp was normal so he doesn't think it's anything like appendicitis. 

So plan is take regular paracetamol + carry on with folic acid:

Phone GP if i get positive test and then will send me to gynae unit to investigate possibility of ectopic

Phone GP if abdo pain gets worse and he'll send me to the Abdo hot clinic.

In the meantime wait it out :growlmad:, my temp dropped a little bit today but it's still up and no feelings of AF coming. 

Hubby think I should pretend abdo pain is worse tomorow just to be seen but I don't really want to do that knowing my luck I'll end up with a bloody tube up my arse :wacko:

So sorry lovely ladies the saga continues! I need more sticks to piss on I've spent a bloody fortune on them. He said not to test again until Saturday but if I was pregnant and an ectopic I'd be almost 7 weeks by then :growlmad:

still confused :wacko:

Really hope you ladies are having a better day than me!

Ready- hope you're okay and you and hubby are working towards a plan:hugs::hugs:

HA- how are you getting on with your meds, hope you're not feeling too rough :hugs::hugs:

BAM-Hope this is a good cycle for you :hugs::hugs:

Alison- bless you for pondering my menstrual cycle at work :hugs::hugs:

Despie- love you right back :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Crystal, Milty, Jen, Peace and anyone else i've forgotten- :wave:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

sukisam said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I have to say i don't think I'd get through the madness of lttc without all you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I'm back from the Drs, as I suspected I'm not really any further forward :growlmad:.
> 
> He said I could be pregnant and not showing up on hpt and all the symptoms are related to that. He said I could be pregnant and be having an ectopic cos of the right sided pain- which I had when pregnant with DS they thought he might be an ectopic cos of the pain but luckily he wasn't. He said the pain could be an ovarian cyst but I said that wouldn't stop AF coming would it? So he examined my abdo and said it was very tender on the right lower side my temp was normal so he doesn't think it's anything like appendicitis.
> 
> So plan is take regular paracetamol + carry on with folic acid:
> 
> Phone GP if i get positive test and then will send me to gynae unit to investigate possibility of ectopic
> 
> Phone GP if abdo pain gets worse and he'll send me to the Abdo hot clinic.
> 
> In the meantime wait it out :growlmad:, my temp dropped a little bit today but it's still up and no feelings of AF coming.
> 
> Hubby think I should pretend abdo pain is worse tomorow just to be seen but I don't really want to do that knowing my luck I'll end up with a bloody tube up my arse :wacko:
> 
> So sorry lovely ladies the saga continues! I need more sticks to piss on I've spent a bloody fortune on them. He said not to test again until Saturday but if I was pregnant and an ectopic I'd be almost 7 weeks by then :growlmad:


That is such crap - I'm so frustrated for you!! A simple vaginal ultrasound would have shown if there was a cyst, and a beta would at least tell you more than waiting for an HPT!! Why the hell couldn't he be bothered to do those?? :grr:

I think we all need to spend some time focusing our thoughts on your cycle now... we'll use the combined power of our global noggins to control your hormones! :haha:

I'm doing fine so far, thanks - today is only on day 3 of stims, so I'm not too uncomfortable yet. :thumbup: I'm sure that will change soon enough!


----------



## sukisam

I know I was hoping for a blood test or an ultrasound but my drs are so shit I'm not surprised. I'm not sure whether to exagerate my symptoms and insist on being seen or just pay for a private ultrasound or blood test. we'll just have to see what happens.

Glad you're feeling okay with the meds :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

That stinks no blood test. Now a days in Fl we have to go to another place to have the bloods drawn anyway it's a pain. So your appointment helped you not at all.
fingers crossed for you


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Well just got back from seeing FS he was nice he did an ultrasound and there were no cysts but no signs of pregnancy either, he said that he thought I had been pregnant as everything looked so thick and the fact that I had some lines on hpt he thinks there was some hcg around. He says I'm not pregnant now and my period will come at some point.

He's prescribed three more months of clomid that I'll probably take. Have had a cry on the way back in the car just feel a bit numb now. It's strange because I kept saying to OH I don't feel pregnant but I also didn't feel like AF was coming and i guess that was true in a way.

sorry to bring sad tidings ladies, hopefully I'll get AF soon and get back to normal

Thanks for all your support

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well just got back from seeing FS he was nice he did an ultrasound and there were no cysts but no signs of pregnancy either, he said that he thought I had been pregnant as everything looked so thick and the fact that I had some lines on hpt he thinks there was some hcg around. He says I'm not pregnant now and my period will come at some point.
> 
> He's prescribed three more months of clomid that I'll probably take. Have had a cry on the way back in the car just feel a bit numb now. It's strange because I kept saying to OH I don't feel pregnant but I also didn't feel like AF was coming and i guess that was true in a way.
> 
> sorry to bring sad tidings ladies, hopefully I'll get AF soon and get back to normal
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh Suki I'm sorry Hun, I really thought this was it for you, lots of :hugs: and take care of yourself xo


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Suki, so sorry to hear this. Your instincts were correct, but I'm sure that hope beyond one's instincts can be a real shock. :cry:

I guess you and me are on the AF train with a new cycle and new attempts coming.

Luck to us both. And everyone.:hugs:



sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well just got back from seeing FS he was nice he did an ultrasound and there were no cysts but no signs of pregnancy either, he said that he thought I had been pregnant as everything looked so thick and the fact that I had some lines on hpt he thinks there was some hcg around. He says I'm not pregnant now and my period will come at some point.
> 
> He's prescribed three more months of clomid that I'll probably take. Have had a cry on the way back in the car just feel a bit numb now. It's strange because I kept saying to OH I don't feel pregnant but I also didn't feel like AF was coming and i guess that was true in a way.
> 
> sorry to bring sad tidings ladies, hopefully I'll get AF soon and get back to normal
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Oh suki :hugs:

I am sorry this hasn't worked out the way we had hoped. Have a good cry honey.


----------



## alison29

I am sorry too Suki. Something is happening down there and that part is promising.


----------



## alison29

Are you going use preseed with the clomid?


----------



## sukisam

We already use preseed but not as much as they say I'm thinking about going crazy and using soft cups this month- gulp! I've had them in the drawer for months but always been too scared to use them.

Came home from work eat today was feeling too teary to work but I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better day- I've got a busy clinic so that will hopefully help. 
I still feel really sick and dizzy I'm hoping I'll get AF soon & the pukey/ tired feeling will go
Hope all you ladies are okay 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Hope you are feeling better Suki.:hugs:

How is everyone else? :flower: And where is everyone? :shrug:

I ovulated yesterday (cd16) or today, so it seems like a more normal cycle for me. Yay!! There is absolutely no chance that I missed ov by not bd enough. We hit days, 9, 11, 12, 13, 15, and 16. :blush::haha: I have to say though, that I am not at all optimistic about this cycle. It's too much sex. I know that DH's count after 4 days of abstinence is great, but after 24-48 hours, it's only 6-10 million. But, we wanted to have sex, and that's the philosophy of ntnp, right? Do what you want when you want. I've tried to hold off for 4 days and hit only the day prior to ov, but that's nearly impossible. :wacko:

My friend called me today. She is also 35 and ttc #4. She wanted to complain about a friend that got pregnant her first month after stopping the pill. She wanted to complain to me about this friend and how unfair it is that it's taking her so long to conceive this time. She conceived the first 3 on the 4th month of trying, and now she has been ttc for 8 months. :dohh:

I understand that ttc is frustrating. I even had similar thoughts while still in single digit cycle #s, (I had a feeling it might turn into ltttc again, and it freaked me out). I have a lot of sympathy for those with fewer children than myself. I have a TON of sympathy for those that have been ttc longer than me. I am sure that she feels that I can understand the frustration of ttc and that's why she wanted to talk to me. 

BUT...........I just can't stomach it. She has the same number of kids, she is the same age as me, she has NEVER been diagnosed with infertility, and she is not even ltttc. She is still considered NORMAL!!

Maybe that is really horrible and makes me a terrible friend. The only thing that I could think to say to her was, "Yeah, I would listen to you complain as long as it wasn't the first day of my cycle."

On a side note, I had a friend come over to visit today. Our daughters had a play date. She has a 5 week old baby. He's so cute and smelled so good. :cloud9: But, she was here for 2.5 hours. He nursed for 15 minutes, and slept for 20. Other than that, he cried the entire time. :nope: My friend seems to be keeping her perspective, but wow!! It definately helped to curb baby fever.


----------



## Milty

Ready you know my philosophy for LTTCers is to only and always BD when you want it

I also believe men's sperm level can very based on how they feel at the time ...so if he wants it babe give it to him :blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ready, yes also if you think about it if you BD'd more times then you are going to get more anyway so you might end up with just as much but is smaller doses :thumbup:

Can understand about your friend, i think the thing is whenever you start you think it will happen pretty quickly but yeah 8 months for a 4th is really not that long :dohh:

Suki, hope you are feeling vaguely OK today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Sorry I've been quiet, I hope you are well
AF just arrived I'm so relieved I've never been so happy to see the bjtch!
Will catch up with everyone's posts over the weekend
Take care lovely ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Suki you take care :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi ladies. Well, I'm heading into the next cycle, and having trouble calculating this one.

I have been using 4 websites (below) to calculate my cycles, in addition to now (finally) taking my temps and using the OPKs when the time gets nearer. 

My last 5 cycles start-days were like this:
Dec: Dec 15 / 28 days
Jan: Jan 12 / 26 days
Feb: Feb 7 / 26 days
Mar: Mar 4 / 25 days (Mar 19 - 3rd failed IVF)
Mar-Apr: Mar 29 / 31 (!!!!) days
Apr: Apr 29 

Because my cycles have been erratic (for me) I have to enter different period lengths to these calculators, from 25-28 days (the 31-day cycle will really throw this off).

So I now have a predicted range of May 6 - May 15 (quite long) and it starts tomorrow.

If I don't get this right I'm going to waste a lot of OPKs because I plan on (thanks Philomena) using more than one a day so I don't miss anything.

Anyone have any advice or had irregular cycles and had to wing it with forecasting your ovulation timing?

Hope everyone is doing great....Alex

Calculators:
https://www.babyhopes.com/ovulation-calendar.html
https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-calendar
https://www.webmd.com/baby/healthtool-ovulation-calculator
https://www.babyhopes.com/ovulation-calendar.html


----------



## Butterfly67

BAM do you get much in the way of EWCM? I found that things were irregular after my m/c but I knew that if I got EWCM I might ovulate in the next 2-4 days. Also I would do a cheap OPK each day and if the line was more than 25% then I would do them more often but I guess each of us is different and gets different signs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alleysm

I only use temping and fertility friend. Ive been temping for almost a year now and no matter what my cycle lengths 24-29 i can always pin point my o date. I have learned the most about my cycle through temping


----------



## sukisam

I use cheap IC OPKs but if they look positive I use clear blue digital opks there's no mistaking the smiley face. My cycles go for 28-33 days but like BF I start POAS when EWCM comes & have no problem pinpointing O. I use fertility friend I find them ok.

Well ladies AF has gone away she's defo coming though will start clomid on CD 2. Met a friend for lunch today feeling much more like. Used the sickness & dizzyness has gone thank god! Got my nieces christening tomorrow so have been painting nails, plucking eyebrows & getting rid of my tash!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a great weekend

Take care

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

I temp so I know when I'm about to O

OPKs are hard for me to use because I have long surges but I always have a temp drop a few days before O and I also have O cramps


----------



## alison29

Excited for you you suki to try clomid...I am back was busy


----------



## Milty

My O pains this cycle are bad...I think I need to schedule another US


----------



## sukisam

Hi lovely ladies 

Milty- i expect the o pains are the soy :thumbup::hugs:

Alison- thanks for the good luck on the clomid, I started last night. I'm having a monstrous period its CD3 and i still have big clots and a leaking even with super tampon and super pad-sorry if thats tmi :blush:

I'm having my tattoo in a couple of hours I'm really nervous now- will let you know how I get on later

take care

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah Suki I stupidly didn't even think of that

Make sure and post pics


----------



## sukisam

Milty- i can take the dressing off in a couple of hours so will try and get a photo and upload it :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

Okay, At first i though Milty was asking Suki to post picks of the Cd3's events and tampons etc not the tatoo.. I need to catch up right now..


----------



## sukisam

Ha ha Alison now that really would be tmi:haha:

Well here it is the bottom part looks faded because its started to scab already. It'll look much better in about a week when it's healed. It's for my daughter Emily who was born sleeping so if you hate it be kind!!

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/72b48379.jpg


----------



## Milty

I actually really like it and your characters look good


----------



## HappyAuntie

alison29 said:


> Okay, At first i though Milty was asking Suki to post picks of the Cd3's events and tampons etc not the tatoo.. I need to catch up right now..

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Suki, it turned out just gorgeous. :hugs::hugs: Do the characters say Emily or something else?


AFM, sorry I've been a little MIA... I'm kind of sticking to my journal atm (hmm, how many more acronyms can I use in one post? idk! :haha:) for self-preservation purposes, but don't worry, I'm still lurking here daily. :coffee: My cycle is going pretty well - today is cd12/day 10 of stims, and my follies and E2 are looking good. :thumbup: Dr wants to push me one more day, so I'll probably trigger tomorrow (Wed) night and then retrieval would be Friday. 

I've been struggling this week as today is the anniversary of my first mc and Mothers Day is just around the corner... I'm doing better today than I was for the last two, though - the anticipation of the dates is always worse than the date itself for me....

Hope you're all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy auntie ,been thinking of you ,stay strong sweetie ,praying for a sticky bean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

HA it says mother
I'm excited for you sweetie and I pray this is your last mothers day when you don't get presents


----------



## sukisam

Thinking of you HA- stray strong sweetie :hugs:
Glad your cycle is going okay keeping everything crossed you get your forever baby:hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay have you ovulated yet? Has the madness if the 2ww arrived yet?!:hugs:

Despie- any sign of O yet? Hope you've been leaping on OH:haha::hugs:

Ready, Peace, Jen, Alison & any other lovely ladies I've forgotten- hope you're all okay.

I'm 3 days into the clomid so PMS symptoms yet!

Take care ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

That's great about no symptoms how many mg are you taking? I think the clomid just made me really bitchy at dh, who know if he deserved it or not. 

Ate a ton of bad food at pizza buffet last night. It was just me and the kids so no holds barred on the dessert pizza. Little ones thought they were in heaven, marshmellows covered in chocolate syrup and breadsticks soaked in sugar cinnamon and icing.
back to the oranges yogurt and starvation today :(

What are all up to for Mother's day? We are having an extended family pool party on Saturday. Probably drinking too much although I will be busy serving and cleaning so maybe not too bad. My dh and his brother really can tie one on together and drank a liter of wine last time he was up. BARF...

Start accutane hopefully monday so count down begins to ttc again... likely in about 4-5 months if all goes well. Will be so happy to not have to burn my face off everynight with ointment.

Where is everyone? Thats all that's goin on with me. Entertain us with your mother's day plans people :)


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Thinking of you HA- stray strong sweetie :hugs:
> Glad your cycle is going okay keeping everything crossed you get your forever baby:hugs:
> 
> Milty- hope you're okay have you ovulated yet? Has the madness if the 2ww arrived yet?!:hugs:
> 
> Despie- any sign of O yet? Hope you've been leaping on OH:haha::hugs:
> 
> Ready, Peace, Jen, Alison & any other lovely ladies I've forgotten- hope you're all okay.
> 
> I'm 3 days into the clomid so PMS symptoms yet!
> 
> Take care ladies
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Suki I really am Too tired for shagging ATM :haha::sleep:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- I love the tattoo!:thumbup: It's beautiful. I am glad that you didn't send us pics of the clots from cd3. :haha:

Milty- how's the soy going? I've never done it.

Happy- Wow, retrieval on Friday? That's so soon!:hugs: I hope you are hanging in there hun. Try to stay sane. 

Alison- for Mother's Day, we are going to my parents house. My dad is going to grill out and we will all bring a dish to pass. The boys will probably bring home some type of cute card from school. My husband is great, but he is a 'manly man' type, and not at all sentimental. He's not the type to encourage the kids to do breakfast in bed or clean the house for me. One year, he even forgot my birthday. :dohh:

Despie, Jax, Jen, butterfly, BAM, and everyone else.......:hugs:

My computer has been crazy lately, and typing on my phone is a PITA, so I haven't been on much. Today I swipped hubby's computer to surf. :winkwink: 

Today is cd 23 for me, 7ish dpo, and I am having killer menstrual cramps that usually come a day before AF. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: 
This month, I had let myself go through the fantasy of believing that a pregnancy could be a possibility for me. :blush: Not a good idea because now I am let down and sad. I am so tired of the repeated failure that is ttc; a vasectomy sounds really good today. :blush: I think it was Natsby that posted something several months ago about being hopeful and which is better. I am finding that it's the hope that will kill ya. 

My friend told me today that if I give up and think I am done, I will get pregnant. :growlmad: Yep, she's the one that had unprotected sex in her fertile phase once and conceived twins.....twice!


----------



## readyformore

I also joined a thread in the ttc forum for those that have children and have been ttc for over a year. 

I am pretty sure that I just increased everyone else's fertility on that thread!:wacko::haha:


----------



## Milty

Oh Ready you can't change anyone's chances at TTC ...it just is what it is...

I've actually visited the LTTTC section which is a first for me...

I did do a mini soy or something like that...I did 50mg for 3 days... I meant to do it for 5 but I sorta forgot one night then the next night I didn't remember till after midnight and then debated on weather or not I would just screw myself up if I took it that night...after about an hour of going back and forth about taking it two more nights or not taking it and what it might do I just gave up and didn't take it...

So I did kinda do soy but not like I should have...I got one spot on my chin but other than that I didn't even notice it...I will say my O cramps were much worse which scares me in my crazy multiples thoughts...I will picture myself having sextuplets or something....:wacko:which is funny when you think about the fact I'm not even able to have one...

Alison: I will be with my extended family this weekend...

HA: I hope the collection goes well and doesn't hurt...

Despi: I can't believe your not in the mood ; )

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh Ready you can't change anyone's chances at TTC ...it just is what it is...
> 
> I've actually visited the LTTTC section which is a first for me...
> 
> I did do a mini soy or something like that...I did 50mg for 3 days... I meant to do it for 5 but I sorta forgot one night then the next night I didn't remember till after midnight and then debated on weather or not I would just screw myself up if I took it that night...after about an hour of going back and forth about taking it two more nights or not taking it and what it might do I just gave up and didn't take it...
> 
> So I did kinda do soy but not like I should have...I got one spot on my chin but other than that I didn't even notice it...I will say my O cramps were much worse which scares me in my crazy multiples thoughts...I will picture myself having sextuplets or something....:wacko:which is funny when you think about the fact I'm not even able to have one...
> 
> Alison: I will be with my extended family this weekend...
> 
> HA: I hope the collection goes well and doesn't hurt...
> 
> Despi: I can't believe your not in the mood ; )
> 
> :hugs: to everyone

:haha:Am really not in the mood :wacko:Weird I know ,I have had some o like cramps but nothing major from the soy I took 75mg cd2-6 :thumbup: :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Milty- that is pretty funny about the soy! It was like a partial soy cycle.


----------



## Milty

Yup I was like ahhhhh oh well maybe next time


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

Ready, I think it does seem to get tough at 7dpo onwards because you kind of know that you might be able to get a line in the next few days but you just feel it won't happen. :hugs::hugs: I would say that if you decide on a vasectomy, once you make the decision, wait until about day 5 of your cycle and then see if you feel the same as emotions always run high at this stage :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA, excited about your egg collection tomorrow :thumbup:

T, what is wrong with you? :wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ha good luck tomorrow ,:happydance::happydance:Bf and Milty I think I am just tired out honestly :shrug:But I have just got my smiley face on my opk so it's all systems go :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Oh Ready you can't change anyone's chances at TTC ...it just is what it is...

Oh, I know Milty. 

I was just thinking.......remember when Jen made a comment about someone posting in 35+forum (this was several months ago). She said this other lady was going to suck up all of our fertility. :haha: I was thinking along those lines.


----------



## readyformore

Yay for shag fest Despie! :happydance:

The last 2 days have been really hard for me. It seems to come and go. For a few months, I was ambivilent and even missed a fertile window. Then this month, we shagged like crazy and BAM, I'm super sad and just plain angry about all of this. :nope:

I'm considering calling my doc for a script for the pill for a few months, but I think that it will turn out like Butterfly said. It's a good idea now, but AF will come and go and I will flush those fuckers. :haha:

I made myself go outside, despite my desire to sit on the couch and eat junk food. It's blue skies, sunny, and perfect temp (just need a light sweatshirt). I took my dd and Ranger to the beach to play. Of course my daughter was cute, but man.......watching my 120# rottie chase minnows up and down the shore was therapeutic. It's impossible to be grumpy when you see that. He was so cute and NOISY. I don't know how he ever thought he was going to catch any fish with all of that hopping and splashing he did. :haha: Unfortunately, I had already let him get in the water when I remembered that he had an ear infection. I've been treating him since Saturday, and he didn't submerge his ear, so I think he will be ok.

I hope everyone is having a good day. If you're not, go watch a dog swim! It will cheer you up.


----------



## Milty

I know what your saying ...and i know you meant it casual...I just think sometimes it is easy for is to be negitive about ourselves ... I don't think we are unlucky or bad luck ... and I want us to all feel positive about ourselves...

Sorry it's hard to explain


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Sorry I have been MIA, been having some busy days! I'm on 4th day clomid taking 100mg and so far have felt okay. My sons going to his first cub camp this weekend- he's only 9 he feels ready for it so we said yes so FX he'll be okay. 

Ready- sorry you've been having a shitty time but I'm glad your dog worked wonders for you. I find it impossible to be pissed off/sad/angry when I look at Baxter. I do totally get your struggle and desire to end the hope :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope your tiredness has gone and the shagfest has begun! Hope you make a soy baby :hugs::hugs:

Milty- glad you have O'd, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

HA- Super, super good luck for tomorrow I shal have positive thoughts for you all day, really hope this is the one for you :hugs::hugs:

Alison- we've had our Mother's day in the UK already but i hope you have fun plans :hugs::hugs:

Jen, Peace, BAM, Jax, BF- :wave: hope you lovely ladies are okay.

take care ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I know what your saying ...and i know you meant it casual...I just think sometimes it is easy for is to be negitive about ourselves ... I don't think we are unlucky or bad luck ... and I want us to all feel positive about ourselves...
> 
> Sorry it's hard to explain

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Yay for shag fest Despie! :happydance:
> 
> The last 2 days have been really hard for me. It seems to come and go. For a few months, I was ambivilent and even missed a fertile window. Then this month, we shagged like crazy and BAM, I'm super sad and just plain angry about all of this. :nope:
> 
> I'm considering calling my doc for a script for the pill for a few months, but I think that it will turn out like Butterfly said. It's a good idea now, but AF will come and go and I will flush those fuckers. :haha:
> 
> I made myself go outside, despite my desire to sit on the couch and eat junk food. It's blue skies, sunny, and perfect temp (just need a light sweatshirt). I took my dd and Ranger to the beach to play. Of course my daughter was cute, but man.......watching my 120# rottie chase minnows up and down the shore was therapeutic. It's impossible to be grumpy when you see that. He was so cute and NOISY. I don't know how he ever thought he was going to catch any fish with all of that hopping and splashing he did. :haha: Unfortunately, I had already let him get in the water when I remembered that he had an ear infection. I've been treating him since Saturday, and he didn't submerge his ear, so I think he will be ok.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day. If you're not, go watch a dog swim! It will cheer you up.

Sorry u are having a bad time sweetie ,but your day at the beach sounds perfect .wish I could take a walk with you :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I've been thinking about getting a dog for a month or two now. I think I am holding off in case I get pg but really I shouldn't put stuff on hold because that really just might not happen. What you said Ready has made me think even more that I should do it. However I am moving house in a month or so so maybe I should wait til then. Another excuse :blush:


----------



## Milty

I would get the dog now so you can potty train before you move into your new house


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I would get the dog now so you can potty train before you move into your new house

:haha::thumbup:Perfect sense :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> I would get the dog now so you can potty train before you move into your new house

I was thinking that if I needed to train them to poo in one particular place (in the garden) then they might get confused if I then move somewhere else :shrug: I don't really know anything about training dogs tbh but I was hoping to get a mongrel rescue dog so not a puppy or anything :awww:


----------



## readyformore

Your dog won't be confused butterfly. 

Train the dog to pee in grass and not the house, that's the big issue. My dog goes to my mom's house or is in our camper, and he knows to pee in the grass. We take him camping to a new destination multiple times a year and he isn't confused. 

I had wanted another dog too and was putting it off for the same reasons. I didn't want to be house training while going through morning sickness, and dealing with a hyper young dog with a newborn. So I waited. I don't regret it though. Actually, my doggie desire has faded in time, and not gotten stronger. So maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## Butterfly67

OK thanks Ready, I guess I need to give myself a date when I will do it. I suppose it is cos I only think I have a few cycles left (if that) ttc anyway...

Damn getting the preAF/another month gone blues after a stark white BFN this morning. Might be able to sneak in one more month as the ex was initially away for next month but as I o'd pretty early the timing might be OK now. Then I just have to manage to sneak away from my Mum's house where I will be staying and looking after her which won't be easy :nope:

:cry:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

I'm finally connected again YAY !!! Only to find the site in a sad state and out of control wth???

Hope everyone is well, have major catching up to do and i'm going to savour it because i missed everyone (smilies are not working but imagine *hugs*)

Belated but warm welcome to BF and BAM, sorry that you ladies have to be here, may it not be for long.

BF totally with you on the another month gone blues, it's downright awful,especially when you have to wait for AF arghhhh. Glad to hear that timing will ok though for next cycle, maybe you could find someone to sit in for you at your moms?

Maybe it's not such a bad thing that i've been without the internet all this time, i've been totally down about ttc and felt it better not to spread my mournful mood.But ermmmm to be honest,it's still hovering like a heavy cloud so excuse me if i'm not fun. The busiest time of the year (university exams) for the private tutoring I do is over now so at least I have more time to myself now. 

Despie, Suki, Ready, Milty, Jen, HA (all good wishes for you today and onward), Alison, Jax and everyone else (sorry i'm a bit jaded!) hope you have a fab Friday and a good weekend. Oh Happy Mamma's day to all our US friends, different calendar here with mother's day in March i think. 

Ok now to catch up with a cuppa :)


----------



## alison29

I wow I had no idea UK had dif mother's day...good to know. Hi everyone! will read back now.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm finally connected again YAY !!! Only to find the site in a sad state and out of control wth???
> 
> Hope everyone is well, have major catching up to do and i'm going to savour it because i missed everyone (smilies are not working but imagine *hugs*)
> 
> Belated but warm welcome to BF and BAM, sorry that you ladies have to be here, may it not be for long.
> 
> BF totally with you on the another month gone blues, it's downright awful,especially when you have to wait for AF arghhhh. Glad to hear that timing will ok though for next cycle, maybe you could find someone to sit in for you at your moms?
> 
> Maybe it's not such a bad thing that i've been without the internet all this time, i've been totally down about ttc and felt it better not to spread my mournful mood.But ermmmm to be honest,it's still hovering like a heavy cloud so excuse me if i'm not fun. The busiest time of the year (university exams) for the private tutoring I do is over now so at least I have more time to myself now.
> 
> Despie, Suki, Ready, Milty, Jen, HA (all good wishes for you today and onward), Alison, Jax and everyone else (sorry i'm a bit jaded!) hope you have a fab Friday and a good weekend. Oh Happy Mamma's day to all our US friends, different calendar here with mother's day in March i think.
> 
> Ok now to catch up with a cuppa :)

Please don't stay away cos u are feeling down ,come see us and we will try to make u feel better gorgeous ,love u lady ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad u are reconnected :wacko::haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Peace if anyone understands its us and you won't bring us down...I think it's pretty safe to say we have all been there


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome back, PB - good to see you again. :hugs: The others are right - we've all been there before. 

Well ladies, I had retrieval today and my ovaries produced like rock stars - based on my follie measurements we were expecting 10 eggs and we got 11!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sure not all of them are mature, but we won't find out until I get the fert report tomorrow morning. Last time they retrieved 8 and 6 of them were mature, so FX'd we have similar results this time. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I am leaning heavily on the vicodin today... and really hoping they help me get a good night's sleep....


----------



## readyformore

Butterfly67 said:


> getting the preAF/another month gone blues

Wow! 
That's a pretty perfect description. I've never thought of it that way, but you are totally right. :thumbup:

I'm sorry your donor days are limited. Is there maybe the possibility of another donor?:blush:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Maybe it's not such a bad thing that i've been without the internet all this time, i've been totally down about ttc and felt it better not to spread my mournful mood.But ermmmm to be honest,it's still hovering like a heavy cloud so excuse me if i'm not fun.

:hugs: Don't be silly peace. Being fun is not a requirement on this thread (we'd probably take you down if you persistantly tried it). 

The good and bad days tend to ebb and flow. We're here for the good days and we'll be here for the bad ones as well. 

Glad to see you're back. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> Welcome back, PB - good to see you again. :hugs: The others are right - we've all been there before.
> 
> Well ladies, I had retrieval today and my ovaries produced like rock stars - based on my follie measurements we were expecting 10 eggs and we got 11!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm sure not all of them are mature, but we won't find out until I get the fert report tomorrow morning. Last time they retrieved 8 and 6 of them were mature, so FX'd we have similar results this time. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I am leaning heavily on the vicodin today... and really hoping they help me get a good night's sleep....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Thanks for keeping us updated. 11 sounds AMAZING!!!

Nighty night! :hugs:

(Sending you loose stool thoughts. Not too many people you can say that to without offending them! :haha:)


----------



## Milty

Oh wow 11 seems like a lot....very exciting


I hope the pain doesn't last


----------



## Desperado167

Happy auntie ,brilliant news ,goid luck for today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I just got the fertilization report from the lab - of the 11 eggs, 8 were mature and ICSI'd, and 6 fertilized! :happydance: So we're on for a day-5 blast transfer on Wednesday (5/16). My clinic only does day-3 transfers if you have fewer than three embies.

Last time I had 8 eggs retrieved, 6 were mature, and 4 fertilized, so we have two more embies this time than last! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> I just got the fertilization report from the lab - of the 11 eggs, 8 were mature and ICSI'd, and 6 fertilized! :happydance: So we're on for a day-5 blast transfer on Wednesday (5/16). My clinic only does day-3 transfers if you have fewer than three embies.
> 
> Last time I had 8 eggs retrieved, 6 were mature, and 4 fertilized, so we have two more embies this time than last! :thumbup::thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## readyformore

Yay happy!


----------



## readyformore

Are you doing another single embryo transfer?


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA that's great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:
will you be doing more acu before / after transfer? 


There's a very tragic story that's making the headlines here. A lady has been charged for the murder of her 2 babies, a 10wk old son and 14mnth old girl. It seems she was suffering from post natal depression. The husband came home from work and discovered the babies bodies. It happened in a suburb nearby us. So sad :cry:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Are you doing another single embryo transfer?

Only if they're top quality. If we get to transfer day and find we have two top quality, I think I'll be too scared that they would both take to transfer both.... At our follow-up after the last cycle, dr strongly encouraged us to transfer two. He was fully on board with our single transfer last time, but at the consult he said that and adding the PIO were the only things he wanted to do differently this time.


----------



## HappyAuntie

peacebaby said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> HA that's great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> will you be doing more acu before / after transfer?

I will - I'll have a session immediately prior to transfer, and one about five days later.

That is so sad about the lady killing her babies. :cry: There was a huge story in the Houston area several years ago where a woman drowned all five of her kids (aged 7 to 10 months) in the bathtub... her PPD was so severe she actually had post-partum psychosis, and she killed the children because she believed she was possessed and they would be safer in heaven than with her. :cry::cry: It was awful.


----------



## Desperado167

So sad here today :cry:Poor babies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay. I'm Cd 8 so clomid is finished need to start shagging soon!!

HA- I'm so happy with how well this cycle is going for you I'm very excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Hope the pain has gone :hugs::hugs:

Peace- great to hear from you, like the others have said stick around even when you feel pissed off we all understand how you feel :hugs::hugs:

BF- i hope you get a :bfp: this month and don't have the worry of how many cycles you've got left :hugs::hugs: oh and you should totally get a dog :thumbup:

Milty- hope you're suvirving the 2ww madness :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay sweetie, as I said on the other thread I think you've covered all bases this month :hugs::hugs:

Ready- I hope you're okay and i totally agree with you permanent positivity would not be welcome here :thumbup::haha:

hi to BAM, Jen, Jax, Crystal and any other ladies I've forgotten

have a good day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello everyone!

I have been lurking and silently cheering you all on but wanted to come on today to wish all the mommies (and future mommies!) a happy north American mothers day! I'm hoping next year we all have even more reason to celebrate!
Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies :hi:

PB, good to see you back and I agree with the other ladies, don't stay away (says she who took a couple of days out :haha:)

HA I really hope you feel better soon and can go ahead with the transfer - sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy US Mothers Day to all, I find the UK one difficult so to all of you I wish that this is your last without a LO if you don't have one yet :flower:



readyformore said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> getting the preAF/another month gone blues
> 
> Wow!
> That's a pretty perfect description. I've never thought of it that way, but you are totally right. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sorry your donor days are limited. Is there maybe the possibility of another donor?:blush:Click to expand...

Well I was thinking of doing that but realistically at my age I think the chances of it working now are slim so I am now veering towards adoption :flower:


----------



## Milty

If you think you might want to adopt I would go ahead and start the process as it can be lengthy ....also you can continue TTC or looking for a donor while trying to adopt

This Is what I'm doing because I know I want more LO's than I can possible have in the time I have left


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies would anyone be willing to take a peek at my chart? I think I ov a day earlier than ff thinks (although there aren't a ton of temps to go by) I want to have a good idea bc I have my appointment next week to discuss my lap, do I want to be able to tell doc exactly what day I'm on(maybe AF will just come that day and he will be able to tell based on the fact that I have to crawl into the appointment) :haha:


----------



## Milty

Why do you think one day earlier?

What is your average day to O on


----------



## Jennifer01

Well I have a range of about a week so it's hard to say, but I had no pain by the day ff is giving me crosshairs and my o day temp seems a bit high-like that might normally be a 1 dpo temp. Maybe I'm just loosing it lol


----------



## Milty

No I think your right the temps are high... I think it was actually CD 14 or CD 16 but 14 is the one I really think only it's hard to tell because you don't have the temp from the day before


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks Milty I'm usually consistent with the temps and this month I was just burnt out on it and only did it here and there..I guess that's what I get for being lazy :haha:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you're all well.

Jen- good luck with your apponitment sweetie, I would say you ovulated on CD 16 because your temps go consistently high after that day. Do you get EWCM? When was it at it's heaviest?:hugs::hugs:

HA- I hope you're okay and the transfer goes well, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

BF- i agree with Milty if you are considering adoption I'd get the ball rolling now because it can be very lengthy. Have you made provisional enquiries?:hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're too busy to notice the nightmare of the 2ww :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay too in the 2ww :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Jax, Ready, Peace, BAM, - hope you're all well

take care

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies, I have checked out details of our local council adoption procedure but not contacted them as yet so maybe I should do that :thumbup:

Jen I agree with you on a day earlier :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jenn nice to see u back and posting :kiss::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Glad to see you back too Jen..Suki get too it girl i am glad you don't sound too moody from the clomid. 
So to update on my mother's day. I was dreading SILs announcement of pregnancy after one month ttc, I figured it took one month with every other 3 children why not # 4. But no announcement and she wasn't drinking so I think she is trying to give it her all to get knocked up before her dh deploys. I am not happy about her lack of success it just made me feel better that even fertile myrtles have to sacrifice a little at times:she loves to drink usually. My dh drunkenly asked her dh "So we were waiting for the big announcement J" He totally ignored my husband....
I am glad everyone is loooking up and still checking in. Yesterday My dh said we better get going soon on this baby or my eggs will be old and his sperm will be using a walker to get up there. or using swim floaties like the little kids do (he is 39). He gave me a mother's day massage so that was nice and we had a real relaxing day at home watching movies and I cleaned after the m day party. SO glad to not have company fro a while.


----------



## alison29

I had to post again to get to 400 posts...


----------



## Milty

I'm glad it wasn't to bad for you


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies. I hijacked DH's computer again so I could type!:haha:

BF- You sound very realistic! :hugs: I hope the adoption process is smooth for you, (of course I hope you don't need it at all). Wow- we have 2 ladies considering adoption on this thread!:thumbup:

Jen- I think O was cd 17 or 18 for you. I disagreed with FF on a monthly basis anyway. You've been doing this for so long and you know your body so well, I say go with your gut. :thumbup: Glad to see you posting, btw.

Suki- Good luck with the shag fest!:hugs:

Despie- :hugs:

Milty- How is the process going for you? I would love to hear the adoption details. 

Happy- stay sane. I hope you are feeling better. Gentle :hugs:

Hi to everyone else!:flower:

CD27 for me!:happydance: No crazy early AF, I'm so happy! Last month was a 24 day cycle. This is much more normal for me. I have been having wicked PMS cramps for 6 days straight. I can't wait for AF to come so that the cramps will stop. I considered jumping up and down to try to get things started. :haha:

Really bad day at work today. Yesterday was Mother's Day. We had 2 losses come in on Mother's Day. One baby was 20 weeks gestation and the other was 39 weeks. :cry::cry::cry::nope: So sad. It's just devastating. The nurse of the 39 week loss came into our break room and started crying. Those poor people. 
This is why I don't understand when women get excited about the 12 week point in pregnancy. I only see second and third trimester losses, so the 'magic' 12 weeks really means nothing to most of us ob nurses. Seeing a heartbeat is the greatest hurdle, then it's all waiting with held breath until a pink screaming baby comes out of you.
Just a reminder of how precious life is. I came home and kissed my kids, (as always, but if somehow felt more important today).

I also took care of a patient that had been ttc for 5 years. She was in her early thirties but found out her eggs were toast and had a set of twins with donor eggs. Now she had 2 healthy, 37 week gestation little boys. :happydance: She said that prior to delivery, the pain of infertility was already being replaced with the normalcy of pregnancy and parenting. 

I hope we all replace our infertility related sadness with parental joy. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh ready how sad :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready I don't think jumping will work ...just saying


I don't know how those parents cope it is very sad but I also feel for you nurses who have to see it in your job


----------



## Milty

The adoption decision was an easy one for me because I knew I always wanted to adopt. Of course I thought I would have a bunch of my own as well to go along with them. I had planned to do a baby adoptions with one or two from Asia. Before we had DS we had saved up $$ for a possible IVF or adoption. In all honesty I didn't know what to do because the idea of going through IVF was terrifying and it didn't really resolve my problem it would be a one time solution so to speak. At the same time I did want to experience carrying a baby and having one of my own at least once. Well once we had DS my doc made it sound like all was fixed and now I would have to worry about getting pg. :haha: However, that never did happen so after time passed I realized it was time to start the adoption route. When I was consulting for the baby adoption and realized how long it took I started second guessing my decision. I always wanted my son to have lots of brothers and sisters to play with which would not happen if we had to wait 2 to 4 years for a baby and he was already almost 7!

So I started checking into other routes and I'm now very far in the process. We were matched with 3 sweet little girls who were 6, 4, and 3 who's mother was dying of cancer. We decided we would love to have them and met with the mom and with the kids on several occasions. However, this was a bit of unusually situation because of her condition. We have waited about 6 months and just decided 2 weeks ago with the help of our SW that we were going to move past them as it appears their mom may be recovering. It is very odd and somewhat uncomfortable because I'm glad she is doing ok but at the same time I don't want to wait for the worst. Also, I am tired of waiting for my family to grow I have waited long enough. Which also seems bad as if I'm ready for her to die. Thats why we decided to move on it just made me too uncomfortable. 

So my plan is to work with my SW and hopefully find a girl or couple of siblings around the 5 year ranger and continue TTC. If it goes well with the SW we could have a LO placed very soon. However, I did get one little hang up recently where they have requested additionally fingerprint testing on me. Seems they believe an old scar from me stapling my finger is a smudge and I have to have the fingerprint people sign off that it is truly a scar.:shrug:

But other than that we are good to go!


----------



## readyformore

Wow milty! What a strange place to be in. Waiting for the girls mother to die, but hoping she recovers. Yet you're not their mother unless she dies.:nope:
That had to be very awkward. Did you feel like you had started to bond with them?
That poor woman. 3 kids and she has to adopt her kids out. My husband and I have 4 siblings and 2 sets of parents. I know any would raise our kids. I can't imagine the fear that woman has. 

Anyway.......you could have another child soon?:happydance: I have to admit that its the idea of more children that's appealing to me. Its not just pregnancy and babies..........its the kids.....the chaos......the lifestyle that's the most appealing.


----------



## Milty

It was awkward that is why we are moving on. I had only visted the girls 3 times for a few hours. They were adorable but I had not bonded with them. 

I guess I could have one any time as technically I have no fertility issues :wacko: but I'm hoping to feel in the age gap and maybe have another of my own. In the perfect world I could do both a couple more times. I've had been in the past afraid I would have twins because of my family history but now I'm ok with it and would even welcome it. 

So toss in a few twins and a couple adoptions and I'll be good:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha: sounds like you have it all sorted milty :thumbup:

I think it takes about a year to go through the assessment here so I need to get a move on. Just waiting on today's test :coffee:


----------



## alison29

Milty -Wow that is a lot to go through for those little girls and yourselves. 

Ready- I just can't even imagine what those families are going through right now. It is not an easy job that you do.


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> .
> 
> I hope we all replace our infertility related sadness with parental joy. :hugs:

so beautifully said i feel compelled to steal it and repeat it over & over again

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

HA thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jen hope the appointment went well and you leave with the answers you've waited too long for :hugs:

Milty, that must have been such an awkward situation, reminds me of the movie "stepmom" only this would have been adoption. I'm glad you've got things going in the right direction, how funny about the finger print though!

Ready, your job is so emotionally demanding, i really admire nurses who see what you do daily and still stay sane. How sad for the families:cry: I hear of 
2nd tri losses so often now that I seriously don't think i would ever be able to relax after 12wks (if i ever get there). The 39wks loss - was that a stillbirth? Up to now I've always thought that anything after 37wks is all good since thats when C-sections are often done.

BF hope you won't need the adoption process but it's great that you're open to that route :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good week. We've had rain, rain and more rain! 

afm, cd3 and had a mere 2 day AF, i was actually willing af to stay longer but :nope: so it seems i still have issues with a too-thin uterine lining. Bored with it all :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Peace baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Peace- steal away.

Yes, the 39 week loss was a stillbirth. She had a great doctors appointment on Thursday and came in on Sunday because she had some spotting. So sad. It is nearly unheard of anymore for a live healthy baby to die in labor. I have only seen that once and it was over 10 years ago,( thank god it wasn't my patient). Maternal deaths are really rare as well, we've had 2 since I have been there in 13 years. Usually my job is great, but when its bad, its really really bad. Honestly, I think the worst place to be would be in the ER. They see it more often and even worse. 

Ok, enough of the death talk for me. Life is too good to focus on that for too long.

Why is your lining so thin? Are you on clomid? Clomid thinned my lining but I counteracted it with estrace.

Cd29 for me. I was off by a day when I counted last. Crazy sore boobs, a weeks worth of cramping, and a stark white bfn. Of course! I actually took my temp the past 2 days and it was the same as a medicated level for me so it got my hopes up.


----------



## peacebaby

Sorry about the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs: That was me this cycle too - really sore boobs and high temps had me very hopeful only to be brought back to earth by the stark white strip. It's crappy.

Clomid is an absolute no go for me because of the thin lining. Don't know what is causing the thin lining but the TCM doctor i see thinks its a combination of needing estrogen in the first half of my cycle; chronic anemia and blood flow & circulation issues - in 2009 i was told I have Raynaud's but since cold hands & feet aren't fatal I ignored the diagnosis until recently. Apparently some doctors use viagra to help thicken the lining. 

Thanks for the tip re:estrace, will ask my dr if i can get that.


----------



## Milty

I think it's good you have some clues to what might be the problem

Does your doc know about the RayNauds?


----------



## readyformore

Viagra? That sounds ...........silly. It actually made me giggle a little bit.:haha:

Yeah, estrace is a very cheap little blue pill that you shove up your vag. It will melt and leak out blue, so it's like Smurfette on her period, but it works!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Milty

:haha::happydance::haha:


----------



## l8bloomer

readyformore said:


> Viagra? That sounds ...........silly. It actually made me giggle a little bit.:haha:
> 
> Yeah, estrace is a very cheap little blue pill that you shove up your vag. It will melt and leak out blue, so it's like Smurfette on her period, but it works!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I am also on Estrace, but I take it by mouth. It's a teeny pill, only about 2 mm diameter.


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby said:


> Sorry about the bfn :hugs::hugs::hugs: That was me this cycle too - really sore boobs and high temps had me very hopeful only to be brought back to earth by the stark white strip. It's crappy.
> 
> Clomid is an absolute no go for me because of the thin lining. Don't know what is causing the thin lining but the TCM doctor i see thinks its a combination of needing estrogen in the first half of my cycle; chronic anemia and blood flow & circulation issues - in 2009 i was told I have Raynaud's but since cold hands & feet aren't fatal I ignored the diagnosis until recently. Apparently some doctors use viagra to help thicken the lining.
> 
> Thanks for the tip re:estrace, will ask my dr if i can get that.

Hi Peacebaby :hugs: read your post through and thought - acupuncture! I can't remember if you've already done it or want to do it/like it but I do know that they needled to improve circulation/blood flow to the uterus as well as the body in general - it's just a thought and you may dismiss it but just wanted to share :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Ready- sounds like you had a really tough day @ work hope you've recovered. Sorry you had a BFN but dare I say the sore boobs & cramps could sound a little bit promising :hugs::hugs:

Peace- I agree with Jax acupuncture might be helpful for you, I see a lovely lady and I find it reay relaxing. She's the only professional person that makes me feel positive about the whole Ttc thing :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope your appt went well can't wait to hear all about it :hugs::hugs: 

HA- hope you're okay and things are going well still, sending you lots of positive thoughts :hugs::hugs:

Milty- sounds like you have a plan to get your complete family, we have considered adoption but I think we may have left it too late & it might not be a good time as DD is 12 and the process here takes a long time. We're now wondering if fostering would be a better option for our family:hugs::hugs:

Jax- I hope you get your results soon, I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Despie- how are you sweetie, I hope your horrid cold is getting better & ur feeling more like you. Hope you're surviving the madness of the 2ww:hugs::hugs:

I'm on CD 10 (I think), been temping but just need to put it on FF, starting POAS and have a line on my opks and my CM is changing so I think I'll ovulate at the weekend so need to start shagging!! Been to bloody busy!

Hi to BAM. Crystal, and any other ladies I've forgotten

Take care

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello ladies!

So I start posting again and then I get the stomach flu! Yuck totally gross and didn't even raise my temps so I could have some false hope :haha:

Suki, I hope you catch that egg hun!!
Ready, sorry about what's been happening at work, sounds awful, thank goodness there are people like you that are there to help, I don't think I could do it :hugs:
Peace, sorry about your thin lining, I hope you are able to get it dealt with soon. I know what you mean about being bored with it all, I feel that alot lately!!
Milty, how exciting that you might be placed with an LO soon!! How much notice do you get-could they potentially just call you up one day and it's a go? Sorry I don't know alot about it, my oh and I decided we would not go that route if we aren't able to conceive...I guess we will wait for dd to have kids!
Hello Despie, I hope you are doing well :hugs:
Hi to Alison, crystal, HA and anyone I might have forgotten...forgive me, I've been sick :haha:
I have my appointment in 5 days, I'm hoping he will give me a date for laproscopy and it's not too far off, I don't really have any hope of conceiving without it. This summer it will be 3 years ttc for us:cry:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls just wanted to come and see how everyone is doing :hugs::hugs: 

Peace- I did acupunture for about 3 months..honestly I didn't notice a difference but to be fair if it did work would I even notice a difference :shrug: I did get more migraines which was why I sopped, however my migraines are from blood vessels dialating so there is a good chance it increased blood flow and triggered migraines if that makes sense.

Ready- You have a job that must be so rewarding and so so sad at times. My dd wants to go to medical school to be an OB/GYN, she can def do it but I think of you when she says it and you seem so happy working with mums and babies. She said she's looking and midwifery as a backup but would rather the challenge of medical school :thumbup:

Jen- I keep checking to see if you've had your appointment yet, I hope they can get something figured out for you!! Hope the stomach bug passes quickly...that is no fun :nope:

Suki- last month was your practice month and this is going to be your month :thumbup: hang in there :hugs:

Milty- I know how you're doing :hugs::hugs: We pass each other alot in journal land :thumbup:

Jax-hope your well :hugs::hugs: anything good planned for the summer?

Despie :hugs::hugs: hope the weigh in went well lovely!!!

Hi anyone I forgot :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jenn what you described happens with foster care a lot but im actually adopting which means I get a choice of the child/children ...our SW will provide us with profiles of available children that we choose from...we can then meet with them and work towards them moving in if all goes well...6 months after they move in the adoption becomes final


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks for the tips and the support everyone :flower:

Ready, i thought it was both funny & mad when I first read it but apparently the viagra increases blood flow when inserted through the front door as a suppository. There are actual clinical studies, it is commonly used in IVF cycles but difficult to access UK. Haha imagine being on the estrace + V = lusty but leaky Smurfette :haha:

Jax, Suki, Crystal yes acupuncture - i'm a seasoned needle junkie lol, get my fix weekly, in fact my appt is later today. I love my sessions, very soothing & relaxing. I have to say that I've come to the conclusion that much depends on the skill of the therapist. Last year I had 4 sessions with a very experienced lady from the Zita West clinic and got a bfp during that time, she was even able to tell from my pulse that i was pregnant before i had a positive test. I changed therapists and although the new lady is lovely, very thorough, absolutely caring and encouraging, thoughtful - as you say Suki, she keeps things positive for me too. But I don't get quite the same immediate reactions from her needle placements as with the previous lady. Not sure whether to jump ship again but i feel bad because she's become a friend really. In general acupuncture has improved my health and the herbs have been fantastic for the Raynaud's. 

Milty, yes the doctor knows about the Raynauds but not much they can do. I'm on low dose aspirin as well. Been told to eat lots of red meat, which they usually say to cut down on.

Jen, sorry that about the flu :hugs: 5 days to the appointment yay!

Suki, happy bding :thumbup:

Crystal, nice of you to pop in & so good to see you doing so well :cloud9:
Hope you DD goes for the med school route, we need more women in the profession and she sounds like she has what it takes, go DD :thumbup:

Despie, Alison,BAM, BF :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty, are you thinking of adopting more than one, like siblings? The process sounds somewhat easier there than most other countries,but maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## Milty

Peace: yes I would like to adopt more than one but it doesn't necessarily have to be all at once. The process varies a lot by state here but from what I hear from my UK friends it is a bit faster and the parents have more freedom to choose.


----------



## peacebaby

Sounds like a great plan Milty and the process seems to be more "personal" which is nice rather than a long drawn out bureaucratic paper trail. 

It's really good to hear about your plans, somehow it helps me to open my mind to other possibilities too, who knows hey!


----------



## Milty

Thanks Peace ...I don't talk much about it because I know it's not for everyone but some it truly bothers... Also I think others try to push it on LTTCers when they shouldn't so it can be a bit annoying for them


For me however I've always known I wanted to adopt ..I just thought I would have had several of my own first and if I was lucky adopt a few too... Now it's the other way around


----------



## peacebaby

One way or the other, i hope you get your full brood Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I've just booked a follicle tracking and lining check scan for next Monday, crazy expensive but i _need_ to know whats going on in there so this is my ttc treat to myself :dohh:


----------



## Milty

Oh that sounds interesting Peace


----------



## Butterfly67

readyformore said:


> Viagra? That sounds ...........silly. It actually made me giggle a little bit.:haha:
> 
> Yeah, estrace is a very cheap little blue pill that you shove up your vag. It will melt and leak out blue, so it's like Smurfette on her period, but it works!! :thumbup::thumbup:

:rofl::haha::haha:

peacebaby that sounds interesting - we definitely need to treat ourselves to things sometimes and something that finds out more about our bodies is a good thing :thumbup: Me, I'm going to treat myself to some :wine: this evening as I am damn sure AF is on her way :cry:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all having a good day.

Peace-It's a tough one re acupuncture I think I would lie and tell the nice lady I was having a break and try the other lady for a couple of months if she's more experienced and you got a BFP during that time. I guess you need to do what you feel comfortable, having a nice, positive person is nice but getting pregnant would be better :thumbup::haha::hugs:

Milty- Adopting sounds so much more simple where you are, it can be a horribly drawn out process over here. Fx it all works out for you. Have you POAS today?:hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're cold is getting better and I hope you've had no more nonsense from your family :hugs::hugs:

BF-have a glass of wine :thumbup:, I hope Af stays away and if she comes I'm sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Crystal, Ready, BAM, Alison- :flower: hope you're okay

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

I don't want to mislead anyone but it took 8 months to get to this point in adoption...then we spent 4 months considering the girls

Despi have you tried honey tea?


----------



## sukisam

Milty- I have a friend at work who is two years down the road and still no children she's got rid of her dog, reduced her hours in her job to be at home more at their suggestion and they just keep putting obstacles in her way. Now she has less money no dog and still no child its so sad 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Yeah I've heard these stories do very sad


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I don't want to mislead anyone but it took 8 months to get to this point in adoption...then we spent 4 months considering the girls
> 
> Despi have you tried honey tea?

Hi Milty ,no but it sounds lovely ,how do I make it ?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Take your usual hot tea and add a few drops of honey before heating it then drink


----------



## peacebaby

Despie hope you feel better soon:hugs::hugs:

you could try some fresh lemon juice with hot water and honey, works a treat.

BF enjoy the vino, my real treat is actually some yummy Lindt.....

Suki, i feel for your friend making all those lifestyle changes and they still mess her around..thats about as bad as ltttc.


----------



## Desperado167

Suki your poor friend ,thanks PB and Milty ,hi bf ready alison h.a bam crystal ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Milty

I'm sooo annoyed because I feel like AF is fast approaching...like I'm having my 1 day pre AF symptoms ...

If I start tomorrow my LP will fall down to 10!!!! I know if you look at my charts I had one that was 11 but to be honest I don't know when I O'd that month and there was a ton of stress so I don't really count it. 

In all my years of charting my LP never changed from 12 days until I started the DHEA in Nov. it was 13 then I hit the stress and it was not good but after the dust settled it looked like my LP was gonna stick at 14 days... I'm so confused and I feel really old.


----------



## readyformore

Milty, my cycles are changing a lot too, and it makes me feel old also.:hugs: I find adoption very interesting. I can't imagine why talking about your choices would be upsetting to someone. :wacko: When I was in college, I read a book written by a Chinese women going through the one child policy and that got me interested in China, (I even took intro to China in college for a history credit :haha:). Then, when I was going through primary infertility, I decided that I wanted to adopt a Chinese girl. It never worked out that way, and I'm not interested in adoption at this point in my life, but hey, to each their own. I can see the appeal, and the concern. 

Despie and Jen, I hope you two feel better soon. 

Peace, I am glad to hear that you are treating yourself, (you lusty Smurfette :haha:!).

Suki, good luck with the clomid. I hope it is kind to you. :hugs:

Butterfly, have some vino for me. I hate the stuff, but I am sure I could use a stiff drink!:dohh:

Happy, thinking of you. :flower:

Hi Crystal, glad to see you stop by. :hugs: 

Hi to everyone else!

AF finally came yesterday. At work. :dohh: That bitch has a twisted sense of humor to come on a day when I am delivering other people's babies! :growlmad: Actually, I was caring for a lovely couple that conceived their baby via femara and IUI. They kept talking about what a long road it has been and how they have waited for their baby forever. Turns out, they started ttc one month before me. They have this sweet little baby and I am still ttc...........that stung a lot. :nope: Then, my period came. :nope: I cried in bed to my husband last night. I just don't want it to hurt anymore. I had a couple of months where I was pretty numb, and it came back full force this month. I called my gyn last week and I picked up a script for bcp. I am going to start taking it this Sunday. I need a break for a few months where I am not sad when my period inevitably comes. I just don't want it on my mind all the time. If it doesn't work and I still am wanting to ttc, then I will stop. I choose the pill because I really just don't even want to ovulate. I don't want to know 7 days in advance that my efforts have failed again. At least I will know when AF is coming and I won't be surprised. :shrug:

We are going on vacation for a week starting Sunday morning. I have to work tomorrow, then I will be packing. :happydance::happydance: I am so excited. It will be about 10 hours driving pulling the camper, but I have been looking forward to this vacation for months. 

Everyone stay sane while I am gone! :flower:


----------



## Milty

Have fun on your trip Ready


----------



## Desperado167

O ready :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs sweetie ,:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready no words just :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and enjoy every moment of the holiday :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> I'm sooo annoyed because I feel like AF is fast approaching...like I'm having my 1 day pre AF symptoms ...
> 
> If I start tomorrow my LP will fall down to 10!!!! I know if you look at my charts I had one that was 11 but to be honest I don't know when I O'd that month and there was a ton of stress so I don't really count it.
> 
> In all my years of charting my LP never changed from 12 days until I started the DHEA in Nov. it was 13 then I hit the stress and it was not good but after the dust settled it looked like my LP was gonna stick at 14 days... I'm so confused and I feel really old.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Milty

I'm not on DHEA but i have the same thing going on, only ever had a 14 day LP once since ttc and that was on a break. Have you had a recent thyroid & adrenal test? Stress certainly would be a culprit - it puts added pressure on the thyroid and depletes the body of the B-vitamins. So one option is take a B complex supplement.


----------



## Milty

I recently started thyroid medicine but that's when my LP increased ...just strange


----------



## HappyAuntie

I went to a lecture on adoption recently - the speaker was from an int'l adoption agency, and she said the wait time to adopt a Chinese baby is almost 6 years at this point - she said for the time being, when a couple comes in wanting to adopt from China they try to persuade the parents to look at other countries instead.... One of my cousins adopted from China 4 years ago, and the entire process took them about 3 years start-to-finish. Their paperwork was about to expire and they had decided not to renew when the agency asked them if they'd consider a special needs case - they thought about it and said yes, and got their daughter within months. (And she turned out to be completely healthy and fine - she'd been diagnosed with failure to thrive over there so she was classified as special needs, and once she got here she caught up just fine.) Stories like hers and like Milty's make me wonder why anyone in the world would think adoption is the "easy" way out of infertility - there is absolutely nothing easy about it. :wacko::wacko:

Sorry I've been MIA for a while... I got really sick after retrieval - fever and vomiting - and there was some concern we'd have to cancel transfer and freeze everything. But the good news is we didn't. :thumbup: And the better news is that by transfer day (day 5), we had 3 gorgeous-looking blasts!! :happydance: Dr recommended we transfer only one and freeze the other two, and we were more than happy with that recommendation given that we're scared of twins! :haha: So we transferred a gorgeous, hatching 4BB on Wednesday and froze two gorgeous 2BBs! :happydance::happydance: Dr is VERY optimistic about this one - I hope he's right.... OTD is next Saturday 5/26 but if last time is any indication I should be able to find out at home next Thursday.... 

And if you're wondering what I'm talking about with 4BB and 2BB, there's a really good description of the way blastocysts are graded, complete with photos of each at www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm (but really our 4BB and our 2BBs look a lot better than their examples of each).


----------



## Milty

Oh Happy I'm sorry you have been so sick but so glad all is going well!!

Next Thu sounds sooo fast I can't wait!! Hopefully you stay well till then ...unless you get MS...that I will allow :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ready :hugs::hugs::hugs: bcp sounds like a good idea at this point to give you a break. Your hol sounds brilliant too :thumbup:

I also wanted to adopt from China but realise that is not going to happen so it is more realistic to look at the UK :thumbup:

Happy, very excited for you :happydance:

Milty, fingers crossed AF does not turn up any time soon :hugs:

Pb, Jen, BAM :hi: :hugs::hugs: (sorry if I missed anyone)


----------



## Desperado167

Happy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Really excited for you sweetie ,:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Ready- sorry the witch got you at work hope you're feeling a bit better. I hope the break while you're on BCP will help you. I hope you have a fantastic holiday- I can't promise to stay sane but I'll give it my best shot!

BF- I see your temp is up have you POAS? Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie

HA- fantastic news I'm so excited for you- a fab Blast transferred and two super ones frozen. Brilliant news 

Milty- sorry your cycles are playing you up, have you pissed on anymore sticks sweetie?

Despie- hope you're feeling better sweetie. Have you got any exciting plans for the weekend?

Peace, BAM, Jen, Jax, Crystal, Alison & anyone I've forgotten

Take care

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Suki I did a test this morning its in the POAS thread but if there is a line you will need a microscope to see it


I know I'm not PG because I never am but right now in soooo confused and embarrassed I could die

I'm almost crying as I wright this 
I was in a planning meeting with a new client on a conference call and had to run from the room to vomit but I didn't make it to the restroom and made a huge mess in the hall...:dohh:

To top it off the client thought I was mad and ignoring them:nope:

My coworkers are disinfecting everything and pissed because the think I brought some germ to work

I want to scream I'm not contagious my progesterone levels are just high because I took Soy because I freaking want to have a baby even though you think I'm old enough to be a freaking grandma !!!!


----------



## Milty

Oh and by the way just because you managed to get PG in your early 20's and your teenager got PG doesn't mean your old enough to be a grandmother either %#}~>>%^


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For whatever reason someone is sick there should be sympathy :growlmad::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

O Milty that really sucks :nope:Stupid ignorant people :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Milty, hope you feel better soon. What's with you co-workers, they should be asking how they can help!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

HA :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I wondered whether you were well enough for the transfer and am so happy to hear that it all went well. Not long to go before you know but for now you are PUPO :cloud9:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Milty what a bunch of arseholes I'd be kind to someone who vomited especially if they were upset/embarassed. Hoenstly what is wrong with some people? I'll have a look at your test, your chart looks proming I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

HA- hope you're keeping well can;t wait till next week so excited for you :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hi special lady hope you have a good Saturday :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Ready, Peace, Jen, Jax, BF, BAM, alison, Crystal and anyone I've forgotten have a good day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning lafies bfn for me today but it's still very erly but I bought a bunch of tests (30) so am happy to pee at my own leisure :haha:Peace Milty ready bf jax suki Alison ha bam crystal ,hope u all have a great weekend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all having a good weekend. I'm nursing the mother of all hangovers but had a great night out with the girls, my face still hurts from laughing!

Thinking of you all

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Milty

Suki I'm so glad you wore the heels


----------



## peacebaby

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you've had a good weekend despite the awful-ness of POAS.

Suki, wow girl with a lovely tattoo glad you're enjoying life :happydance::happydance: I love cherry blossoms too!

Milty how are you feeling - hope that wasn't a bug that made you ill?


----------



## Milty

Oh it's not a bug because no one else has caught it also Because I'm sick then fine then sick...see I was sick before dinner last Mon but ate dinner fine but then was sick in the morning the next day fine not even nausea ..then nausea again and sick the day after but only nausea again yesterday and today

Sorry I'm feeling sorry for myself laying on the couch watching DS and his BFF play while I try to stay awake


----------



## peacebaby

aww poor thing sounds awful, no need to apologise. Are you on progesterone or anything new? Or could it be early ms.....?? That and tiredness make me wonder.


----------



## Milty

Well the nausea and tiredness are normal pre AF signs for me but I usually only get it 1.5 days before AF and this has been going on since 7DPO. Last year I did have one cycle where it was worse and I actually got sick once then but that doesn't happen to often. My body does not react well to high levels of hormones and has been this way since I got PG with my son. 

I did have really bad MS with my son the entire time so it has got me wondering as well along with my chart but I've tested and I don't have any real lines yet which I feel like I should at t his point. :shrug:

I know it's easy to get jaded being a LTTC so I want to remain hopeful but it's hard even right now I have a several reasons to think I could be on the way but I don't know it just makes me feel confused. 

I think if I had never had trouble TTC then right now I would already be telling my DH I was pg...maybe even my mom :haha:

At the same time I feel embarrassed for even admitting that on here :dohh:


----------



## sukisam

Milty- don't be embarassed you do have lots of signs pointing towards being pregnant, I'm keeping everything crossed for you- except my legs as I just got a positive opk :blush::haha:

Peace- thanks for your comments i'm trying to enjoy my life as it is and if I'm blessed enough to have another baby that would be great and if not hopefully I'll get over it. I hope you're okay sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay, your chart is looking good. :hugs:

Ha- hope you're okay, I'm keeping everything crossed this is it for you :hugs:

Jen, Jax, BF, BAM, Alison, Crystal and anyone I've forgotten- :wave:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Milty that's wot we re all here for to support you thru the ups and downs and highs and lows ,hope you get some answers soon ,PB ,how is everything going for you huni with TTc ,are u settling into your new home ok ?suki yay for the positive opk :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: h,a Jen jax ready bam bf Alison crystal and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Well the nausea and tiredness are normal pre AF signs for me but I usually only get it 1.5 days before AF and this has been going on since 7DPO. Last year I did have one cycle where it was worse and I actually got sick once then but that doesn't happen to often. My body does not react well to high levels of hormones and has been this way since I got PG with my son.
> 
> I did have really bad MS with my son the entire time so it has got me wondering as well along with my chart but I've tested and I don't have any real lines yet which I feel like I should at t his point. :shrug:
> 
> I know it's easy to get jaded being a LTTC so I want to remain hopeful but it's hard even right now I have a several reasons to think I could be on the way but I don't know it just makes me feel confused.
> 
> I think if I had never had trouble TTC then right now I would already be telling my DH I was pg...maybe even my mom :haha:
> 
> At the same time I feel embarrassed for even admitting that on here :dohh:

Milty- firstly don't be embarrassed god knows if I got knocked up there's hope for everyone :thumbup: you had a dip at 7DPO not sure if it means anything or not but I've got everything crossed for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Suki::happydance: you had me laughing ...def don't cross your legs

Crystal feel free


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys for letting me be emotional :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

That's the best thing about this group - we are all on this roller coaster with you, Milty... even if you weren't thinking it for yourself, we'd all be suspiciously wondering! :hugs: 

Crystal OMG I can't believe you're 12 weeks already!! :happydance:


----------



## Jennifer01

Just popping on quick, Milty will you be testing again soon? Your temp still looks high for 14 dpo!
Ready I hope you are having a wonderful vacation you deserve it girl!
Suki sounds like you've been having fun :haha:
Despie how are you, hope everything is well :hugs:
Hello and :hugs: to Alison, HA, bf, crystal, everyone else 
It was a long weekend here so just trying to recover and get ready for back to work. Hope you are all doing great, word of advice-if you are feeling sensitive about ttc do NOT go see what to expect when you're expecting...had to leave to the bathroom with my nose running twice!!


----------



## Jennifer01

And :hugs: to Peacebaby!


----------



## Milty

Oh Jen thanks for the heads up...I had originally thought I wanted to see it but this cycle has been hard so maybe I will wait a few weeks


----------



## Milty

Jen : Yes i will test again tomorrow if AF doesn't come


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Jen, I wondered if there were any guinea pigs out there who would go see the film first :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty, need a fingers crossed smilie :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Honestly, I liked the movie, BUT:
There is a scene where Jennifer Lopez kinda flips out a bit because she feels like everything is her fault, she has "bad eggs" and can't do the one thing a woman is supposed to be able to do. So....cue me starting to cry! Then there is an adoption scene that is super beautiful and you cry out of happiness!
If I wasn't pms when I saw it, I would have enjoyed it more, that's all!


----------



## Jax41

Thanks for the 'heads up' Jen :thumbup: think I'll be giving it a wide birth :haha: sorry, couldn't resist that one :winkwink: seriously though I don't think I'll put myself through it :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay. i'm at work in a stuffy hospital and its gorgeous and sunny outside so can't wait to finish today!! Think i may have ovulated yesterday cos i had right sided ovulation pain, only managed to get one well timed shag in so I'm doubtful anything will happen this month. i'm just pleased I'm still sane and reasonably happy after the trauma of last month :thumbup:

Milty-I'm hoping AF stays away i saw you had a temp drop hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay, your chart still looks good I say POAS in a few days. Will keep everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

BF- hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Jen- Blimey I'm not surprised you were crying after seeing that film- I'd be a wreck :hugs:

HA- hope you're looking after yourself, are the days dragging? Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Peace- I hope you're hanging on in there :hugs::hugs:

Hi to our lovely pregnant ladies :flower:

love to Alison, BAM, Ready and any other ladies lurking 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Suki I'm so glad your happy ...We shouldn't live ups and downs based on our cycles

Yes another temp drop for me so I'm sure AF is coming but it may not be until tomorrow ...I'm just not cramping enough ...and I was worried earlier Soy was going to make my LP shorter:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty at least you know the soy won't do that now and i think you've dealt with this craziness really well.

Jen, thanks for the heads up - i will avoid it like the plaque. Poor you though having to deal with that in a cinema :hugs:

Despie, have to catch up with your thread but I hope you're ok hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: Oh and yes thanks we're enjoying the new place now that we have communication with the world again :winkwink: The area is a hotbed for young families so our neighbours all have kids and its quite interesting to see dh's reaction when we hear them cry and the older one's having temper tantrums, haha now he knows!!

Suki, you never know, one session might be all you need, everything crossed for you.

BF, Jax where are you girls at in your cycles?

HA, not long to go for results, sending you lots of sticky bean dust.

Crystal, wow look at you - 12 weeks already, you make us proud! Are you going to find out what team you are?

Alison, BMA, Ready & everyone one else :flower:

So yesterday i had my follicle tracking and lining check scan. It was definitely worth it, the equipment made the NHS machines look like dinosaurs and the sonographer was so well clued up and lovely. The room was massive and it had a huge TV screen, so my lovely ovaries made it to the big screen :haha: I was so amused by the sight of it beaming out to what seemed like a football staudium, i giggled through it all! It turns out that I ov way earlier than expected, going by follicle size she was convinced it would be cd10 rather than cd13-14 and I'm bummed because none of my opks including the cbfm are picking it up. Can you imagine that the past few cycles may have been a bust because I'm missing Ov despite doing opks:shrug:!!


----------



## peacebaby

P.S anyone know where keeks is? Hope she's ok, the sonographer yesterday made me think of her :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Peace I did this a little over a year ago and loved it...I'm so glad your treating yourself

Yeah for overies being on the big screen


----------



## Desperado167

Peace I love it ,ovaries in the big screen :haha:Hopefully now you can catch that golden egg ,suki praying that once was enough gorgeous and thanks for keeping me sane :kiss:Milty sorry for the drop sweetie :growlmad:I think Keeks has left ladies or having a break :cry::cry:I really miss her jenn I want to see that movie now :thumbup:Hi jax and bf ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Aww sad about keeks :cry:

How about you Despie? I see FF is messing with your chart though i dont have a charting clue i'm sure you're right about your Ov.

Milty it definitely was a treat but now i want to do it every month lol, thats not going to happen. We should really be able to have our own mini-scanners at home, just plug in and check it all out. So much easier!


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Aww sad about keeks :cry:
> 
> How about you Despie? I see FF is messing with your chart though i dont have a charting clue i'm sure you're right about your Ov.
> 
> Milty it definitely was a treat but now i want to do it every month lol, thats not going to happen. We should really be able to have our own mini-scanners at home, just plug in and check it all out. So much easier!

All I know is that I only got one positive opk on cd15 it was a smiley face,:shrug::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Mind if I join this thread as well? I'm already part of the over 40 thread (I'm 42) and loving the sharing and support there. I'm on CD 3 of my 16th cycle. Feeling a little beaten down and actually surprised that this isn't happening like I thought it would. My doctor said I have "secondary infertility" with no specific "cause". I cried. 

My apologies for lurking and not posting prior. You are, as with the other thread, an amazing group of ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: welcome... 

I'm also unexplained so I know how that feels...


----------



## More4mom

"Unexplained"... that's the word that made my heart stop! What a yucky word... :growlmad:

And thanks!! So happy to have found this safe haven.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks for the heads up on the movie... I had assumed we'd stay away from that one for a couple years, but I read in a magazine (in the clinic's waiting room, no less) that there was an infertility story line and an adoption story line... that made me wonder if they actually got it right, since no other movie/tv show manages to accurately portray what this feels like.... I seriously think there needs to be some sort of pregnancy/mc warning in movie promos. At least with this one you go into it knowing it's going to be about pregnancy - I was completely blindsided when we saw The Help and had a full-on panic attack in the movie theater when one character turns out to have recurrent mc! It was awful.

I am losing my mind over here. I swear this is the worst tww I've ever had. I am dying to know but I refuse to test too early. Dr called a few days ago just to check on me and see how I was feeling, and he is so enthusiastic and confident about this cycle that it's hard not to take my cues from him. I've decided I'm going to test on Thursday - that's 8dp5dt, and that's when I got my BFP last time... so now I just have to hold on two more sleeps....

Welcome, More4Mom - I'm glad you found us! And Milty, I'm sorry about the temp drop. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

HA this may be really nieave of me but don't you have to test out the trigger shot? How do you know it's all gone before you test?


Oh and I can't wait till Thu.:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Peace, yeah that is interesting (and no doubt annoying) about Oving earlier than you thought - best you get all your bases covered from cd 8 onwards :hugs: But yay for seeing the ovaries and what they are up to :thumbup:

Suki, it really does take only one well timed one so don't count yourself out. I'm only going to be able to get one in this month I think so I'm banking on that one working (and O being on the exact date I need it to be :haha::dohh:)

Milty, I really think your cycle seems similar to mine last month - with faint lines and then late AF - I have put mine down to a chemical with the symptoms I had too :hugs::hugs:

HA, am excited about Thursday but not sure when I will be able to get on to check :grr:

More4 :hi: welcome :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

More4mom said:


> Mind if I join this thread as well? I'm already part of the over 40 thread (I'm 42) and loving the sharing and support there. I'm on CD 3 of my 16th cycle. Feeling a little beaten down and actually surprised that this isn't happening like I thought it would. My doctor said I have "secondary infertility" with no specific "cause". I cried.
> 
> My apologies for lurking and not posting prior. You are, as with the other thread, an amazing group of ladies!! :hugs:

Hi sweetie,off course we don't mind ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> HA this may be really nieave of me but don't you have to test out the trigger shot? How do you know it's all gone before you test?
> 
> 
> Oh and I can't wait till Thu.:happydance:

Some women choose to but you don't have to. With a subQ trigger it's a pretty safe bet it's all out of your system by 10dptrigger. IVF uses a higher dose IM trigger, so I think that's why OTD is a little further out in an IVF cycle than an IUI cycle. Thursday will be 15dptrigger for me, so that should be fine.


----------



## Desperado167

H.a ,,can't wait till Thursday :happydance::happydance:Sending u loads of dust ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

HappyAuntie said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the movie... I had assumed we'd stay away from that one for a couple years, but I read in a magazine (in the clinic's waiting room, no less) that there was an infertility story line and an adoption story line... that made me wonder if they actually got it right, since no other movie/tv show manages to accurately portray what this feels like.... I seriously think there needs to be some sort of pregnancy/mc warning in movie promos. At least with this one you go into it knowing it's going to be about pregnancy - I was completely blindsided when we saw The Help and had a full-on panic attack in the movie theater when one character turns out to have recurrent mc! It was awful.
> 
> I am losing my mind over here. I swear this is the worst tww I've ever had. I am dying to know but I refuse to test too early. Dr called a few days ago just to check on me and see how I was feeling, and he is so enthusiastic and confident about this cycle that it's hard not to take my cues from him. I've decided I'm going to test on Thursday - that's 8dp5dt, and that's when I got my BFP last time... so now I just have to hold on two more sleeps....
> 
> Welcome, More4Mom - I'm glad you found us! And Milty, I'm sorry about the temp drop. :hugs:

They don't dwell on the infertility but one thing I could appreciate was they had a character make a comment to the infertility character-something along the lines of "don't you want one of your own? Better get moving on it!" same kind of bullshit we would hear!
The adoption piece made me want to adopt. Personally I thought it was beautiful! And of course I cried :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

So I'm looking for some advice here ladies. Just got back from the doctor, and I'll be getting a lap it looks like September. In the meantime, he gave me a clomid script, and explained that it makes multiples a 1 in 10 stat. The thing is I do ovulate on my own, but because I'm unexplained and have to wait 4 months for the lap(and I'm getting older!) he thought we should just pull out all the stops! I'm kind of terrified because I had toxemia with my pregnancy and I know multiples would make my chances of that higher. And really it probably won't work but I'm still afraid!! I would be starting the clomid on Thursday but I'm just not sure if I want to. Is that crazy or what?!?


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies! Doing a quick check in while on vacation. Its too hard to surf on my phone so I can't really catch up right now.

Hi suki, milty, jen, jax, butterfly, peace, bam, happy and everyone else:hugs:.


----------



## Milty

:hi: Ready


----------



## readyformore

Jen, I don't think you're crazy at all for being afraid of multiples. In fact, it seems to be a common theme on this thread. Were a bunch of ladies that can't get pregnant but we don't want to risk having 2 at a time.
I conceived my first son with clomid. I was 24, had 3 mature follicles, and got 1 baby out of it. When I did IUI recently, I choose femara instead of clomid because it had single digit twin risk (7%). I was 34, did it for 3 cycles and obviously it didn't work. 

You have to do what you are comfortable with. I am sure that I would love twins and that they would fit into my life perfectly, but I would rather not have twins at all. .....in truth, it scares me silly.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jen, I don't think you're crazy at all for being afraid of multiples. In fact, it seems to be a common theme on this thread. Were a bunch of ladies that can't get pregnant but we don't want to risk having 2 at a time.
> I conceived my first son with clomid. I was 24, had 3 mature follicles, and got 1 baby out of it. When I did IUI recently, I choose femara instead of clomid because it had single digit twin risk (7%). I was 34, did it for 3 cycles and obviously it didn't work.
> 
> You have to do what you are comfortable with. I am sure that I would love twins and that they would fit into my life perfectly, but I would rather not have twins at all. .....in truth, it scares me silly.

It terrifying, especially since I've have a preemie birth already! So what's up with monitoring? What I do is take the meds and go for a day 21 prog blood...but I hear people saying they get ultrasounds?! I'm lost and totally confused! I even said something to the doctor along the lines of "as much as I want one baby....I equally DON'T want multiples!" I just don't think my body (or brain) could handle it!


----------



## Milty

I used to be scared of my family history of twins but now I'm ok with it however I do not want more than two which I'm afraid could happen if I took medicine ...my grannies twin had triplets without it

It's funny to say since I've been trying for so long...I know where your coming from though for sure


----------



## Milty

Well BF I am beginning to wonder if you are right ...

I've never had a miscarriage or chemical as far as I know but I think there is enough question this month I'm going to try and see my doc tomorrow...

AF is still not here and I've only had the faintest of cramps so I will SW what she says


----------



## Jennifer01

This is really the only place I can say this stuff-I know people would say...well you've been trying for almost 3 years wouldn't you be happy with whatever you got? And I guess if it came down to it I would but why does my infertility mean I'm not allowed to wish for things to go the way I want?!


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Well BF I am beginning to wonder if you are right ...
> 
> I've never had a miscarriage or chemical as far as I know but I think there is enough question this month I'm going to try and see my doc tomorrow...
> 
> AF is still not here and I've only had the faintest of cramps so I will SW what she says

Ohhh Milty I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Milty

It is ok to hope for what you want Jenn just like anyone else


I am ok because I just can't imagine I actually got pg but because of last month too I'm going to get it checked out. If I find out it really was a chem I will defy feel different


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Jen, I don't think you're crazy at all for being afraid of multiples. In fact, it seems to be a common theme on this thread. Were a bunch of ladies that can't get pregnant but we don't want to risk having 2 at a time.
> I conceived my first son with clomid. I was 24, had 3 mature follicles, and got 1 baby out of it. When I did IUI recently, I choose femara instead of clomid because it had single digit twin risk (7%). I was 34, did it for 3 cycles and obviously it didn't work.
> 
> You have to do what you are comfortable with. I am sure that I would love twins and that they would fit into my life perfectly, but I would rather not have twins at all. .....in truth, it scares me silly.
> 
> It terrifying, especially since I've have a preemie birth already! So what's up with monitoring? What I do is take the meds and go for a day 21 prog blood...but I hear people saying they get ultrasounds?! I'm lost and totally confused! I even said something to the doctor along the lines of "as much as I want one baby....I equally DON'T want multiples!" I just don't think my body (or brain) could handle it!Click to expand...

I think I've said it here before, but it bears repeating - the thought of ANYTHING other than one at a time scares the bejeezus out of me. You are SO not alone there. I think if more people honestly considered the reality of twins, and not just the two-for-one instant family aspect of them, your average fertility patient would not be so eager for them. I even recently read a study showing that parents of twins conceived in treatment report higher levels of stress and depression than parents of twins conceived naturally... the thinking is that parents who've been through infertility and conceived their twins with treatments feel a certain level of guilt, that they somehow don't have the right to complain or ask for help because they feel they asked for this, that they brought it on themselves.... Parenting involves enough guilt as it is already - I really don't want to have to deal with that on top of everything else.

The ultrasounds and other monitoring that you hear about in clomid cycles is actually to help lower the risk of multiples and honestly, if it were me, I'd be scared to go into any medicated cycle without that monitoring. The frequent blood work and ultrasounds are to make sure you don't have too many follicles developing - if they see too many, they can cancel the cycle (if it's an IUI - forbid intercourse or use bc in a timed intercourse cycle) so you don't wind up with a litter. In the very unlikely case that you would have too many eggs fertilize and implant, there is always selective reduction... but good God I would hate to have to make that choice, too.... :nope: 

The other thing about clomid that you need to know is that it has some side effects that are really bad for ttc, and the longer you use it, the worse they get (but I don't know how long is too long, iykwim). Specifically, it can thin the uterine lining (making implantation more difficult) and it can dry up any cm you have and/or make it hostile. So you'd for sure want to use some preseed or other ttc-friendly lube while you're on it. 

Now to be fair, I haven't done any clomid cycles so I haven't done anywhere near the amount of research on it as I have other methods.... And none of us can decide for you.... You really need to ask your dr lots of questions and do some research and decide if it's what you want to do or not. :hugs:

Milty, big big hugs. I think going to your dr is a good idea. :hugs:

Ready, I hope you're having a fabulous time! 

I know there was something else I wanted to say before I got to my afm, but I can't remember now what it was.... :shrug::shrug:

So AFM, I have to amend my earlier post - testing day will now be Friday instead of Thursday. DH and I talked about it this evening and he has a job interview Thursday morning... if I test then, no matter what the result, his mind will not be focused on the job interview.... I'm a little relieved, tbh, because now I have an external reason to resist the urge to POAS... so that's ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ahhh that is so sweet of your DH


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck for Friday then h.a ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck HA :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jen- Clomid isn't only to make you ovulate, I have always ovulated on my own and still used clomid to get pregnant with DD and DS :shrug: its also used to help boost things like LH levels etc to get the best egg possible. It really depends on the dosage as well as to what you're chances for multiples are :thumbup: None of my cycles were monitored with clomid I only had bloods done and two of those cycles were in my early twenties :)

Definatley take a good look at why your doctor wants you to take it and also realistically what your chances are of multiples, you also have to look at if you need ANY type of fertility treatment you risk multiples that just comes with the territory. I don't think I could carry twins personally my blood pressure was high today and I started meds but I still would take a chance again to get pregnant because if we didn't take chances we'd never have babies :shrug: If your doctor thought clomid would produce multiples and you'd have unhealthy babies he wouldn't prescribe it, I just don't want to see you be scared off of Clomid when its helped many women:hugs::hugs:

Ready- glad your enjoying your vacation :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Welcome more4mom :flower: Not having a reason or something to fix is awful so we try to keep each other sane through it all and i'm sure you'll find the ladies here nothing short of fantastic.

Jenn the girls have you covered with all sides of the clomid coin, i'm sure you'll make the right decision. It's nice of your doc to point out the possibility of multiples, tbh here most women are put on clomid without even a mention of that. It seems to me that clomid has become the "default" treatment in most unexplained cases. But 4 months waiting for a lap is crazy, i feel for you waiting all this time for the appointment and now again. 

Despie, i would say go with your +opk especially if it co-incided with ecwm and any Ov pains.

HA what a lovely compromise and it just goes to show how much our OH's go through with us even when we're not always aware of their feelings. Nice of your dh to share that with you. Good luck for his interview and lots of :dust::dust::dust: for friday.In the meantime hang in there, you can do it:thumbup:

Happy Wednesday everyone! Summer finally seems to be making an appearance here after weeks of endless rain.


----------



## readyformore

Jen- you are absolutely right! Just because we have tried for so long doesn't mean that we can't have preferences too. Clomid thinned my lining. I was able to take estrace to thicken it back up, but nothing would have implanted without it. I don't know how frequent that happens......my body tends to be stupid with fertility meds anyway. 
Happy- having a mandatory wait day to poas is awesome! I personally hate to poas, so having a reason not to do it sounds lovely.

Crystal- bp meds already? Sounds like you are chronic hypertensive. I know you have mentioned kidney issues before, so maybe its not a surprise for you. 

Oh milty- I hope the doc has answers for you. I almost think that if a sperm and egg meet but don't result in a baby, its better not too know. Ignorance is bliss and all that.

Insert a hug icon to everyone!


----------



## More4mom

Hey again... quick question for you guys... I'm CD 4 (16th cycle) and had major flow / bleeding today with clots or tissue (TMI sorry) - not sure what's going on. I'm not totally sure if early miscarriage or what. I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow but now I'm wondering if low progesterone could be the culprit? I was tested last year and all was well, so wondering if my levels could have dropped since then and be part of my inability to conceive? (Maybe I'm grasping at straws?? Could really use a straw right about now... :winkwink:)


----------



## Milty

Blood clots start to happen as you get older...I have ver large ones every month

They say if you take a baby aspirin daily it will help with that ...also acupuncture is supposed to help

I do believe it's better if you don't have them but I can't tell you why...also I've had a couple docs tell me it should not effect my fertility at all but I think it does


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Blood clots start to happen as you get older...I have ver large ones every month
> 
> They say if you take a baby aspirin daily it will help with that ...also acupuncture is supposed to help
> 
> I do believe it's better if you don't have them but I can't tell you why...also I've had a couple docs tell me it should not effect my fertility at all but I think it does

Baby aspirin? Who knew? I'll check that out. I also think it affects fertility - well, at least the Google spots say "likely". Not sure how reliable that is...? Again... could be reaching for those straws!!


----------



## Milty

Now I will say I was "unexplained" for years before I had clots:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

Thank you thank you and lots of hugs to you all! I so appreciate all the feedback! It's such a weird time for me, I feel like part of me is freaking out that maybe the clomid will work-is that weird or what??? I have 24 hours to decide if I'm going for it this month-can I ask you guys what the worst case scenario for side effects was? I just feel like now that I'm getting my anxiety under control is this going to set me back?:wacko:
Ready:you are a wealth of info! I hope my lining will be fine, on ultrasounds it's been good (pre clomid of course) Thanks for your input!
HA:I have everything crossed for you for Friday hun!
Crystal:thank you for sharing your clomid success! I had high blood pressure during pregnancy as well it's part of why multiples scare me!!
Peace, Suki, Despie, Alison , Milty,big :hugs: hope you're all wonderful, I feel lucky to
have you for support! :hugs:
Hello and welcome more!
Sorry to anyone I missed:flower:


----------



## readyformore

More4mom said:


> Hey again... quick question for you guys... I'm CD 4 (16th cycle) and had major flow / bleeding today with clots or tissue (TMI sorry) - not sure what's going on. I'm not totally sure if early miscarriage or what. I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow but now I'm wondering if low progesterone could be the culprit? I was tested last year and all was well, so wondering if my levels could have dropped since then and be part of my inability to conceive? (Maybe I'm grasping at straws?? Could really use a straw right about now... :winkwink:)

Hi more4mom! Welcome to the thread.
I think a light flow is more related to low progesterone as opposed to a heavy flow. Hopefully the doc will reassure you.
I grasp at straws all the time. The straws seem to change every month too.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Thank you thank you and lots of hugs to you all! I so appreciate all the feedback! It's such a weird time for me, I feel like part of me is freaking out that maybe the clomid will work-is that weird or what??? I have 24 hours to decide if I'm going for it this month-can I ask you guys what the worst case scenario for side effects was? I just feel like now that I'm getting my anxiety under control is this going to set me back?:wacko:
> Ready:you are a wealth of info! I hope my lining will be fine, on ultrasounds it's been good (pre clomid of course) Thanks for your input!
> HA:I have everything crossed for you for Friday hun!
> Crystal:thank you for sharing your clomid success! I had high blood pressure during pregnancy as well it's part of why multiples scare me!!
> Peace, Suki, Despie, Alison , Milty,big :hugs: hope you're all wonderful, I feel lucky to
> have you for support! :hugs:
> Hello and welcome more!
> Sorry to anyone I missed:flower:

Side effects with clomid were hot flashes, bad pms (harumph. Not sure if it was all clomid related or a result of multiple failed IUIs)......I also gained 10 pounds in 4 months of treatment. The biggest issue was the thin linning, which is why we went with femara this time around. If it wasn't for the linning, I would prefer clomid over femara, but they are both evil. 
The side effects might not be fun, but they will go away with your period, or change with a pregnancy.


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I agree with Ready, bad PMS is a SE but it goes away with AF or pregnancy as Ready said, I did get stronger migraines but I get them anyway...I don't know I really would have to say PMS getting worse was the worst SE but if it works first go you don't have to worry :shrug::thumbup:didn't have a problem with my lining but some women can :thumbup: Oh and the hypertension in pregnancy? they can successfully treat it better now then when we had our kids the first time, I was really glad to hear that. When was pregnant with DD and DS it was automatic bed rest but now they give medication and there's a much lower chance of things going wrong quickly. Oh and being nervous it might work? I think that's totally normal..I was scared sh*tless IVF would work, I don't know why we think like that but maybe it is LTTTC we get so used to focusing on trying every month that changing that scares us. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready: Are you and DH looking at any more IUI's or anything in the next year?I've always had a feeling you'd get pregnant, I can't put my finger on it but I just have a gut feeling :shrug: call me crazy :wacko:

Peace- is London getting busy yet? I so envy you being right there for the olympics...are you going? If so what are you going to?

Suki- Hey, hope your hang over is feeling better, I've had them last a few days :wacko: haven't been like that for a while though thankfully :thumbup:

Despie- hello lovely:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hi everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning lafies just a quick one as its a busy day ,massive temp drop today ,witch is on her way ,:growlmad:good news I lost 5 and a 1/2 pound on my first week at slimming world ,happy Thursday everyone ,love u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Despie the weight loss sounds amazing. Good for you. Sorry about the temp drop.

Crystal- no more meds or IUIs for me. I am done with intervention. Everyone seems to have a good feeling about me getting pregnant again, but its cycle 25 with 3 failed IUIs in there, so I am not optimistic. I did start ttc when I was 33 and my youngest child was only one and a half years old, so I don't know why it hasn't worked. I actually got a script for bcp. Last AF was really hard for me. I'm not sure why some months are more difficult than others. But butterfly was right, AF came and went and I never did take the pills. I must have some hope left. Or at least the desire isn't going away.


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Ready I must admit that I was secretly hoping you wouldn't take the pills so I'm glad you didn't. I know its hard and I can't begin to imagine the disillusionment of going through all those IUI's but based on your relative youthfulness I think statistically you have reason to have hope.


----------



## peacebaby

More4mom said:


> Hey again... quick question for you guys... I'm CD 4 (16th cycle) and had major flow / bleeding today with clots or tissue (TMI sorry) - not sure what's going on. I'm not totally sure if early miscarriage or what. I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow but now I'm wondering if low progesterone could be the culprit? I was tested last year and all was well, so wondering if my levels could have dropped since then and be part of my inability to conceive? (Maybe I'm grasping at straws?? Could really use a straw right about now... :winkwink:)

i'm not sure that its related to low progesterone but as Milty said acupuncture helps with that - blood clots were standard for me and my western docs said nothing can be done about it. Started acu and chinese herbs and have never seen a clot since, i also dont get any pain with af anymore. My acu therapist asks me every cycle if there were clots and says its good if there aren't any, i will ask her more today and get back to you about what it could be. I'm also on low dose aspirin so that may have helped too.


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal, London is definitely getting busier. Many of the tube stations now carry warnings to find alternative routes during the games, normal days are busy so i can't imagine what it will be like. It's also the Queens Jubilee year with lots of celebrations taking place around the city. Quite exciting actually but way too busy! Unfortunately we don't have tickets for the Olympic games but i'm sure we'll get into the excitement of it all somehow :happydance:

Despie, well done with the weight loss :thumbup::thumbup: I was just reading your thread about your DS, you've done so well in getting the ball rolling now. I should say though that you may find it less and less of an issue as he gets older. When I did my montessori training in a nursery school we found that many little boys were being diagnosed with AS but in reality they got on just fine, especially if they're not made to feel different. On the other hand we had a seriously autistic boy who could not function at all but his parents refused to accept it and were pushing him in ways that made things worse for him.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

i hope you're all okay

Welcome more4mom I'm sure you'll get on well with the lovel ladies on this thread :hugs::hugs:

Despie- sorry for the temp drop sweetie hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Milty- sorry for AF but as you say limbo is worse it's good to know where you are hope you;'re okay :hugs::hugs:

Ready- Hi I'm glad you had a good holiday i hope you're feeling refreshed. I do think some months are harder than other so i hope tlast month was the shit one for you and it won't hit you that hard this month :hugs::hugs:

Jen- I found with the clomid I was a bit grumpy for a few days and shouted at a dr at work (he was being a total arse at the time!) but the other months i had no sypmtoms. This month I've taken and tbh I didn't really notice I was on it. i was fearful of multilpes because of my bicornate uterus but I figured we have 1% chance of getting pregnant without clomid and 2% chance with clomid so I thought 10% of 2% isn't much!! :hugs::hugs:

Peace-I'm one of the luck ones and I have tickets for track events for the Olympics, we're seeing 200m heats, decathlon and I think the night before is volleball. God knows how busy London is going to be, I've had to overestimate times by many hours to book the bus back to Bristol :thumbup: How often do you see your acu lady? I only go after ovulation and I'm wondering whether I need to go more? Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- how are you? When are you having your next scan? i hope youre feeling well :hugs::hugs:

hi to BAM, Jax, Alison and anyone else I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Crystal, London is definitely getting busier. Many of the tube stations now carry warnings to find alternative routes during the games, normal days are busy so i can't imagine what it will be like. It's also the Queens Jubilee year with lots of celebrations taking place around the city. Quite exciting actually but way too busy! Unfortunately we don't have tickets for the Olympic games but i'm sure we'll get into the excitement of it all somehow :happydance:
> 
> Despie, well done with the weight loss :thumbup::thumbup: I was just reading your thread about your DS, you've done so well in getting the ball rolling now. I should say though that you may find it less and less of an issue as he gets older. When I did my montessori training in a nursery school we found that many little boys were being diagnosed with AS but in reality they got on just fine, especially if they're not made to feel different. On the other hand we had a seriously autistic boy who could not function at all but his parents refused to accept it and were pushing him in ways that made things worse for him.

Thank you so much I really really appreciate all this positive advise ,love you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

well I found out my blood results were less than 1 so I was just getting evaps...I didn't have the guts to tell the doc I had tried Soy but she said it was good that my LP was getting longer...:shrug:


----------



## peacebaby

I wouldn't have either Milty. But I guess it is a good sign that things are being balanced out. Do you think you'll take Soy again?

more4mum, apparently in TCM the blood clots indicate blood stagnation/stasis, damp heat and hormonal imbalance. Not sure where you are or if you'd be willing to consider acupuncture? It may help:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Maybe...it was pretty intense but at the same time I knew something was happening...:shrug:

I really don't think I can hurt anything


----------



## peacebaby

yes and we've had a few soy success stories here.sorry that you've had such a rough cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


just saw Garnet's news :cry::cry::cry: its so unfair.


----------



## readyformore

Milty- I read somewhere that soy can interfere with absorption of thyroid meds. Didn't you just start thyroid meds? I am not sure if it should be avoided completely, but I would at least take it at the opposite time of day as thyroid meds; just like vitamins or any other supplement. Not sure if you knew that or not.
Maybe your endo or a pharmacist can clarify? Just to be safe. 

And I have to add my two cents here. If anyone is going to start taking aspirirn, PLEASE speak to your doctor first. It is most likely fine, but I would not take advice about drug dosage or supplement info from an internet chat room. I hope that's not offensive.


----------



## Milty

I didn't know Ready but I do take thyroid in the morning and Soy at night


----------



## readyformore

Sorry for the bfn milty. That bites.


----------



## Milty

Eh it is what it is


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quick :hi: as I'm on my phone. Am reading but not a lot to say! Want to say gl to ha on the testing today :hugs:

Got a feeling I am going to have a weird cycle. Temps are already above normal cover line (just). Am ytaking soy again this cycle. Haveto stay at my mums for 2 weeks to look after her so won't be on much. 

Ready, suki, milty, despie, peace, bam, more4, Jen and anyone I've missed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

More4mom, sorry I don't think anyone was advocating that you start taking low 
dose aspirin, seeing as Milty mentioned it in relation to clotting I thought i'd mention that I was taking it as I realised it may have helped. I was in fact put on it by my RMC consultant. I believe it is usually given empirically much like progesterone.That's what I was told but of course it goes without saying one should always check with your health care providers, which I'm sure you're aware of anyway.

Suki, you're fortunate to have those tickets! I think its going to be a superb, once in a lifetime event, your kids will be so excited I'm sure. I can't wait for the opening ceremony. :hugs::hugs::hugs: for the dreaded 2ww, I'm with you and determined to pretend not to be in it!

BF, was thinking about you last night :shrug: Hope your mom recovers well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA thinking of you, GL today:dust::dust::dust:

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend:flower:


----------



## Milty

Having tickets to the games would be amazing!!


:hi: good morning everyone


----------



## readyformore

I agree. Seeing an olympic game would be amazing. I can't imagine the traffic and congestion though.. yikes.

I am laying in bed. 2 more days of vacation. It has been wonderful. We are in kentucky visiting the worlds longest cave system, mammoth cave. Its amazing. The weather is super hot this weekend, 95! We drove 500 miles to get here and we pulled our kids out of school. I actually ran into my neighbor! She pulled her kids out of school too and we met at the pool! Such a small world.

Take care of your mom bf.


----------



## readyformore

Good luck with testing today happy! Thinking of you.


----------



## Butterfly67

Enjoy the rest of your hol ready, it sounds fab :thumbup:

Looks like Mum won't be coming out of hospital for a couple of days as her heart has been going a bit funny :wacko:

I have tickets for the Olympic football GB v ukraine in Cardiff and I have tickets for the Olympic Park where they have a big screen showing stuff - not been able to get tickets to the actual stadium though so a bit gutted about that :nope: Well done Suki for getting tickets to the athletics - I think there are some left at £685 each :dohh::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Hope your mom is ok butterfly.:hugs:

Good grief. That's a lot of money to watch an olympic game!


----------



## More4mom

Thanks everyone for your kindness, support and help!!! I went to my doctor yesterday after that massive "bleed" issue. She suspects that I passed a (TMI, sorry) uterine fibroid. "A what??"...? I'm not sure what that really means, but she sent me for a ton of blood work to check my hormone and other levels, I have an ultrasound scheduled for next week, and she told me to go to emergency if it happens again. She ruled out possible miscarriage. Negative preg test, but 1 cm dialated hence the suspicion of a fibroid being passed. She told me to hold off on aspirin or any other meds or treatments until we get my blood work back and then we'll see next steps from there. 

On a good note, she was very encouraging! She said that fibroids are not at all uncommon, and that if my levels and the ultrasound turn out ok, this shouldn't further hinder TTC. Not that I need "further hindrances". :wacko:


----------



## More4mom

I wish there were buttons at the bottom of the posts, so I could simply hit "hugs", "thinking of you", or "hang in there", or whatever - and not just a "Thanks" button. I read your posts, share in stories, appreciate your friendships, but don't always have time to reply as I would like... 

:hugs::hugs: I'm really thankful for this thread, and for all of you lovelies!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

:bfn:

negative beta.

dr says we can start a frozen transfer cycle after sitting out one cycle, so we're looking at a mid-July transfer next. 

he also said very firmly that he is still very hopeful for us and that it's not time to think about giving up. I guess for me there's a difference - I am not ready to give up, and I am not at all hopeful anymore. But he's very much a straight-shooter - he's not the type to blow smoke up my skirt, so if he firmly believes we'll eventually have success, I have to pay attention to that, even if it's hard to believe right now.


----------



## HappyAuntie

More4mom said:


> I wish there were buttons at the bottom of the posts, so I could simply hit "hugs", "thinking of you", or "hang in there", or whatever - and not just a "Thanks" button. I read your posts, share in stories, appreciate your friendships, but don't always have time to reply as I would like...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I'm really thankful for this thread, and for all of you lovelies!!! :hugs::hugs:

me too, so I just use the "thanks" button as an all-purpose button anyway - when I hit it I might mean thanks, I might mean "like", I might mean I agree, etc. :shrug:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:HA

Are frozen cycles easier or do you still have to do all the injections?


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> :bfn:
> 
> negative beta.
> 
> dr says we can start a frozen transfer cycle after sitting out one cycle, so we're looking at a mid-July transfer next.
> 
> he also said very firmly that he is still very hopeful for us and that it's not time to think about giving up. I guess for me there's a difference - I am not ready to give up, and I am not at all hopeful anymore. But he's very much a straight-shooter - he's not the type to blow smoke up my skirt, so if he firmly believes we'll eventually have success, I have to pay attention to that, even if it's hard to believe right now.

Could it be just too early for testing,so sorry for the bfn :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> :hugs:HA
> 
> Are frozen cycles easier or do you still have to do all the injections?

They're a lot easier and a lot cheaper. Dr says I'll start oral estrogen 2/day with the start of that cycle, they do a scan after a week or two just to make sure everything's good, and start progesterone at some point and then transfer the embryos 6 days afterward.

My biggest concerns about it are a) will the embies survive thaw (there's roughly a 2/3 survival rate), and b) if AF takes too long to start right now, i will have that beta (after the FET, or frozen embryo transfer) while I have a house full of guests. :dohh:


----------



## More4mom

HappyAuntie said:


> :bfn:
> 
> negative beta.
> 
> dr says we can start a frozen transfer cycle after sitting out one cycle, so we're looking at a mid-July transfer next.
> 
> he also said very firmly that he is still very hopeful for us and that it's not time to think about giving up. I guess for me there's a difference - I am not ready to give up, and I am not at all hopeful anymore. But he's very much a straight-shooter - he's not the type to blow smoke up my skirt, so if he firmly believes we'll eventually have success, I have to pay attention to that, even if it's hard to believe right now.

So sorry about the BFN. Your doctor sounds like a pretty good doctor though, which is amazing! Everyone here keeps saying "hang in there and keep on truckin'"... I agree totally!! Keep the hope! When it feels as if there is nothing, there is always HOPE! :hugs:


----------



## alison29

More4mom said:


> Thanks everyone for your kindness, support and help!!! I went to my doctor yesterday after that massive "bleed" issue. She suspects that I passed a (TMI, sorry) uterine fibroid. "A what??"...? I'm not sure what that really means, but she sent me for a ton of blood work to check my hormone and other levels, I have an ultrasound scheduled for next week, and she told me to go to emergency if it happens again. She ruled out possible miscarriage. Negative preg test, but 1 cm dialated hence the suspicion of a fibroid being passed. She told me to hold off on aspirin or any other meds or treatments until we get my blood work back and then we'll see next steps from there.
> 
> On a good note, she was very encouraging! She said that fibroids are not at all uncommon, and that if my levels and the ultrasound turn out ok, this shouldn't further hinder TTC. Not that I need "further hindrances". :wacko:


That is so gross but it happened to me last cycle too. The tissue (huge) and clots (huge)...I was thinking WTF is that! Thanks for the info about the fibroid. I did take fibrovan for two months and quit about a month ago so who knows maybe the stuff worked.


----------



## alison29

I was getting my hair hightlighted the other day and the stylist had four month old. But as it turns out it took her a year to get preggo and she is 27. Her doctor did ultra sound and saw fibroids (ddid not know that was possible) but gave her clomid. She also thinks getting reiki and polarity treatment from her massage therapist helped her conceive even with the fibroids. She never took the clomid but anyway I want to go to her doctor when i am ready to ttc again.

I hope everyone is well.
I have been sick bleck sore throat fever the works.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

HA- so sorry on the :bfn: is it possible that the test could be earl or is it definately negative this cycle? Sending you lots of hugs I hope you're not too crushed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're hanging in there sweetie, so sorry you're having a rough time. Praying that DS is okay :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ready-Hope you enjoy the last few days of your holiday :hugs::hugs:

More4Mom- sorry about the fibroids I hope you're feeling okay :hugs::hugs:

BF- hope your Mum is getting better as I type :hugs::hugs:

Alison-i hope your fever passes and you start to feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Peace, Jen, Jax, Milty, Crystal and all the other ladies on this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## More4mom

alison29 said:


> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kindness, support and help!!! I went to my doctor yesterday after that massive "bleed" issue. She suspects that I passed a (TMI, sorry) uterine fibroid. "A what??"...? I'm not sure what that really means, but she sent me for a ton of blood work to check my hormone and other levels, I have an ultrasound scheduled for next week, and she told me to go to emergency if it happens again. She ruled out possible miscarriage. Negative preg test, but 1 cm dialated hence the suspicion of a fibroid being passed. She told me to hold off on aspirin or any other meds or treatments until we get my blood work back and then we'll see next steps from there.
> 
> On a good note, she was very encouraging! She said that fibroids are not at all uncommon, and that if my levels and the ultrasound turn out ok, this shouldn't further hinder TTC. Not that I need "further hindrances". :wacko:
> 
> 
> That is so gross but it happened to me last cycle too. The tissue (huge) and clots (huge)...I was thinking WTF is that! Thanks for the info about the fibroid. I did take fibrovan for two months and quit about a month ago so who knows maybe the stuff worked.Click to expand...

Gross barely covers it! I couldn't believe it and it totally freaked me out! Scared me actually! Maybe the fibrovan was working? I'll ask my doctor about that one too, when I go in for my followup. Thanks!


----------



## readyformore

:nope::cry::cry::cry:

Oh happy. What the fuck!?!?

I am sure you are numb today. I will be angry for you!:gun::gun:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> :nope::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh happy. What the fuck!?!?
> 
> I am sure you are numb today. I will be angry for you!:gun::gun:

Honestly, I knew two days ago I wasn't pregnant. My boobs had been really sore and my ovaries really twitchy ever since starting the PIO, but I realized two days ago that my boobs didn't hurt anymore and my ovaries had calmed down significantly. Sore boobs and twitchy ovaries are caused by high progesterone, so the only way those two things could have disappeared is if my progesterone dropped... but since I was still on both PIO and suppositories, the only reason it would have dropped is if my ovaries stopped pumping it out, and that would only happen if I wasn't pregnant. 

I didn't sleep worth a damn Wednesday night. I couldn't POAS Thursday morning because of DH's job interview, and I tried to POAS this morning and got a stupid error message (I only use digis because I refuse to give in to line eye) and it was my only test left. So I had to wait for the beta results to make it official. And Suki asked if maybe it was too early, but nope - today is 9dp5dt/14dp retrieval, so this is it.

I guess I'm a little numb, but mostly sad and confused. It was such a perfect little embie - it was already hatching, ffs! It _wanted _to implant!! I have to remember, though, that physical appearance doesn't guarantee chromosomal competency. (After all, we know we lost our second baby due to a trisomy, and it was a strong enough embie to fertilize and implant and grow for 8 weeks all on its own - that was before we were in treatment.) And dr said it's entirely possible that whatever infection I had going on last week could have been enough to prevent implantation/kill the embie - he said in retrospect it really is good we only transferred one, because if that is indeed what happened, we would have lost two good embies to it instead of one. There's just no way of knowing. That's what makes it so hard to have any hope for future cycles - twice now we've transferred gorgeous perfect little embies and still nothing - why should we believe the next embies will be any different?? :nope:


----------



## readyformore

Why should the next embryo be different?

Because you deserve it. Because you have a desire to have a child and you should not be denied that experience. Because.........................the repeated miscarrriages and infertility you've been dealt is just not fair!

No false hope or blind optimism happy. Sometimes you just have to do what the doctor suggests. If he is suggesting you try again, he must have a reason for it. He must see people like yourself, or those in worse circumstances that are finally successful.

I'm so sorry this didn't work. You don't have to be hopeful. But its ok if you are. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Just ask any mom lucky enough to have 3 or more kids if the are all alike.,.i can already tell you she will laugh and say no they are all different 

And in the same way all your embies are different


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Just ask any mom lucky enough to have 3 or more kids if the are all alike.,.i can already tell you she will laugh and say no they are all different
> 
> And in the same way all your embies are different

Brilliant point milty! All 3 of my kids are different and all of their conceptions were different as well.


----------



## Desperado167

Thinking of everyone of you wonderful lafies on here and sending you lots of love and hugs ,love u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning lovely ladies

HA- been thinking of you a lot I hope you're okay, I love what Ready & Milty have said to you. I think there is no logic in health, fertility etc so the fact that two great embies didn't stick doesn't meant two frozen embies won't. Sarah in Canada got pregnant the cycle with her frozen embies so why not you? :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay sweetie, I like your ill worry if I need to approach and I hope a lovely day on the beach will be a great distraction for you:hugs::hugs:

Ready- I love your posts you always sum things up so sensibly:thumbup: hope you're okay:hugs::hugs:

Milty - hope you have a good few days away :hugs::hugs:

I'm 5 dpo and so far I'm sane still temping but don't getting obsessed yet. I'm hoping I have a better cycle than last month. Got my family coming found for a BBQ and going to get the paddling pool out for the kids & Baxter :haha:

Happy Saturday lovely ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki, stay sane girl, you can do it!! Did you say you were on clomid this month? We can be buddies!!

Despie, hope you're ok Hun, I know you've been going through some hard stuff, you are always so kind and strong for everyone make sure to do the same for yourself! :hugs:

Happy, so sorry for the bfn. I can't imagine what you're going through, but the doctors optimism is a good sign I think. I always think that when we do get our baby we will appreciate it sooo much more because of all we've been through to get there :hugs:

Ready, enjoy the rest of your vacation, I'm quite jealous but of course you totally deserve it! Have a blast!!

Alison, sorry you've been sick, hope you're feeling better soon. I think if you struggle with infertility it should give you a free pass to not get sick! :haha:

Peacebaby, good luck in the TWW, hope you find lots of good stuff to keep your mind occupied!

Bf, I hope your mom is better, it's hard when your parent isn't well, it's something I've been dealing with for many years myself.

Hi to crystal, more4mom, anyone I've missed I hope you are having a lovely weekend! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I've got some pics of Baxter to cheer us all up


https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/c6f853af.jpg

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/11bc1561.jpg

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/3f1dca80.jpg

Hope you're all okay

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Jennifer01

Lovely pics Suki! Bad for me to see right now, my family is trying to talk me in to a dog and I'm trying to resist...seeing cute puppy pics sure isn't helping :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning ladies!

Just a quick question for anyone that's taken clomid before...I've done 3 days now and so far the symptoms haven't been too bad-just sweaty sometimes. Would I be seeing side effects by now or does it build up as the month goes on? Just wondering if I've gotten off lucky or what :haha:
Love to all!


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal if you're reading this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jenn- I am pretty sure most of my clomid side effects were in the 2ww. Femara was both.

I hope it treats you well. I found ( at least with femara) that some months were better than others.....just like any other month I guess.


----------



## readyformore

What's up with crystal?


----------



## Butterfly67

So sad for crystal, there was no heartbeat and she is having a D&C tomorrow :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## readyformore

I'm so sorry crystal. What a cruel thing to happen to such a good person.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## peacebaby

HA and Crystal, thinking of you both and praying that you find the means through which you gain the strength to get through the fog. Sad :cry::cry::cry: and mad at the unfairness that is this journey...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh God, Crystal, I am so sorry......... :sad1:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

You are in my prayers Crystal!!! Sooo sorry for what you are going through! :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

:hi: girls, any room for a newbie?.
I've been TTC for just over 4 years, i'm 33 & my hubby is 47. We both have issues, he has a low sperm count & 2 years ago i found out my AMH was low(4.2). I have 3 bairns from a previous relationship & had my tubes tied, oh how i wish i could go back & change that mega bad decision. I had it reversed in April 08 & a HSG showed my tubes were both open :happydance:. I never thought TTC baby no 4 would be so bloody hard but here we are still TTC or should i say LTTTC hoping & praying for our miracle. 

I've visited the LTTTC threads but they don't really make me feel welcome, i guess it's cos i'm not TTC no 1 :shrug:. It doesn't matter if your TTC baby no 1 or baby no 2,3,4 or more it still bloody hurts seeing BFN's cycle after cycle:cry:. 

I hope you feel that i can join you, it pisses me off too seeing woman complaining that it's taking a long time & they've been TTC for about 3 months :grr:, walk in my shoes & you'll see how hard it is, emotionally & physically:cry:. 
Sorry this post was a bit of a rant :blush:. 
Going to go back & read all this thread, get to know you all :coffee:

Crystal. I'm so sorry hun :cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi shellie and welcome ,so sorry you are having such a hard time ,this is a wonderful thread full of amazing woman and u will akways be made to feel welcome here ,please feel free to ask me anything .......hope you get your sticky bean soon ,lots of love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

welcome Shellie :wave: this is a thread full of lovely ladies who are all going through the rollercoaster of LTTC!!:hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Well it's 8dpo for me today, am currently fighting the urge to POAS :blush:, not sure I can cope with seeing a load of BFN. Got a day off today so going to Zumba in a bit :happydance:

Crystal- thinking of you a lot I hope you're as okay as you can be :hugs::hugs:

HA-has AF come yet? I hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Ready, Jax, Jen, Alison, Milty, BF, More4mom, and anyone else I've forgotten-:wave:

Sending everyone lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Hi shellie. Of course you are welcome here. it doesn't matter what # baby you are ttc on this thread. I am also ttc #4, but there are some that are ttc #1. And I agree, its hard to find a spot exactly where you fit in.

Suki- zumba sounds like a good way to work off the poas urge.:haha:

Despie- hope you are doing ok. How is your son?:hugs:

Crystal- thinking of you.:hugs:

Jen- how's the clomid?

Milty- how's the soy?

HA- did af come yet so you can move on past this cycle?:hugs:

Hi to peace, m4m, jax, alison, and everyone else.

Afm- I can feel ov is coming. I have baby fever really bad this month. I had it bad last month too, so I wonder if that's why the 2ww was so hard. My approach this month is less is more. I know that I won't get pregnant with a shag fest, so I am going to try to hold off. Unfortunately, I ovulate on a different day each month. Sometimes its day 13 and others is day 18. I am going to guess ov in 2-3 days and aim for that. I hate opks, but I am going to pick some up today anyway, just to torture myself. I actually saved my fmu and left it in the bathroom so I can dip it tonight. That makes me sound a little pathetic, let's just call it baby desperation. :blush::haha:


There has been so much disappointment and sadness on this thread lately, that we are due for some good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> There has been so much disappointment and sadness on this thread lately, that we are due for some good luck! :thumbup:

Absolutely agree! I'm a nervous pot right now so some good news is much needed.

And you're not pathetic or desperate Ready, its part & parcel of this rollercoaster. You're just doing what is called for:thumbup:

Shellie, warm welcome :flower:

Hope everyone else is well, thinking of our ladies HA, Crystal & Garnet 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

ready - think we ALL suffer from 'baby desperation' :wacko: you're not alone :hugs:

Shellie - Hi! Nice to meet you :flower:

AFM, gearing up for a SOD schedule this weekend I O Tues, 5th, wish me luck girls!!

Suki, Despie, HA :hugs:, Crystal :hugs:, peacebaby, Jen, Milty...hope you're doing good :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> ready - think we ALL suffer from 'baby desperation' :wacko: you're not alone :hugs:
> 
> Shellie - Hi! Nice to meet you :flower:
> 
> AFM, gearing up for a SOD schedule this weekend I O Tues, 5th, wish me luck girls!!
> 
> Suki, Despie, HA :hugs:, Crystal :hugs:, peacebaby, Jen, Milty...hope you're doing good :flower:

Jax o day is my birthday i bet it's gonna be a good one for you :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Hi shellie. Of course you are welcome here. it doesn't matter what # baby you are ttc on this thread. I am also ttc #4, but there are some that are ttc #1. And I agree, its hard to find a spot exactly where you fit in.
> 
> Suki- zumba sounds like a good way to work off the poas urge.:haha:
> 
> Despie- hope you are doing ok. How is your son?:hugs:
> 
> Crystal- thinking of you.:hugs:
> 
> Jen- how's the clomid?
> 
> Milty- how's the soy?
> 
> HA- did af come yet so you can move on past this cycle?:hugs:
> 
> Hi to peace, m4m, jax, alison, and everyone else.
> 
> Afm- I can feel ov is coming. I have baby fever really bad this month. I had it bad last month too, so I wonder if that's why the 2ww was so hard. My approach this month is less is more. I know that I won't get pregnant with a shag fest, so I am going to try to hold off. Unfortunately, I ovulate on a different day each month. Sometimes its day 13 and others is day 18. I am going to guess ov in 2-3 days and aim for that. I hate opks, but I am going to pick some up today anyway, just to torture myself. I actually saved my fmu and left it in the bathroom so I can dip it tonight. That makes me sound a little pathetic, let's just call it baby desperation. :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> There has been so much disappointment and sadness on this thread lately, that we are due for some good luck! :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

ready I am not sure about LH but I think HCG has a half life so it declines if you leave it sitting around - so you may be better off holding it in for a fresh sample this evening :flower:

:hi: Hi Shellie

Yes, we are definitely overdue for some good news :flower: 

Jax good luck with the SOD :happydance:

Suki, well done for holding off on the POAS! :thumbup:

I have my 1 BD tonight and I think I times it OK. I have EWCM and the OPKs are getting darker - think they might be + by tonight or tomorrow morning, either way that will have to do!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone and special thoughts to HA, Crystal and Garnet :hug:


----------



## readyformore

Butterfly67 said:


> ready I am not sure about LH but I think HCG has a half life so it declines if you leave it sitting around - so you may be better off holding it in for a fresh sample this evening :flower:
> 
> :hi: Hi Shellie
> 
> Yes, we are definitely overdue for some good news :flower:
> 
> Jax good luck with the SOD :happydance:
> 
> Suki, well done for holding off on the POAS! :thumbup:
> 
> I have my 1 BD tonight and I think I times it OK. I have EWCM and the OPKs are getting darker - think they might be + by tonight or tomorrow morning, either way that will have to do!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone and special thoughts to HA, Crystal and Garnet :hug:

Thanks butterfly, I didn't think about opk and possible lh breaking down. I am too well hydrated so the only reliable one I ever get is fmu anyway.

Your bd timing sounds good!:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Happy early bday despie, (and happy shag day jax!):haha::winkwink::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Happy early bday despie, (and happy shag day jax!):haha::winkwink::flower:

Thanks ready,and my ds is good today ,waiting on results from a scan and blood tests ,praying all will be ok ,I think it is ,he's too cheeky to be sick :haha::hugs:good luck with o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs: suki ,no testing yet :growlmad:Or else ................:haha::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

shellie31 said:


> :hi: girls, any room for a newbie?.

Of course!!! Welcome Shellie!!! :thumbup: I'm also relatively new to this thread and am loving the ladies, the support, the stories, the kindness, and especially the love!! I am also TTC #4, after my Dh's vasectomy reversal (the V was also the worst freakin' decision we've ever made!!!)... I'm on cycle 16, CD 11, waiting to O. 

Praying this will be a good month for all of us!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T is it your birthday soon then?! :wacko: :cake:


----------



## peacebaby

Good luck and all things crossed for everyone waiting to Ov. 

2ww for me so I would much rather focus on all of your bding schedules and opks Reminds me of a scene from the movie _Amelie_ where she looks out at the neighbourhood and imagines all the bedroom action happening:haha:


----------



## More4mom

Have my ultrasound today... checking for fibroids, or whatever. I checked on Google as to how fibroids might affect TTC, and realised only after that I really shouldn't have done that, all those horor stories totally made my anxieties worse! Stupid Google!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## alison29

Hi shellie and welcome! I would love to read your posts..


----------



## alison29

More4 make sure to post about your appt with details..


----------



## readyformore

Peace, you can just imagine all of us sitting on the loo peeing on things!:haha:

Actually, the visual just made me laugh!

M4m, good luck at the doctors!


----------



## Milty

Ready I would just use your evening pee as FMU is not the best for OPKS ...unless you already know its better for you


:hi: welcome Shellie

I'm not doing the Soy this month as I'm pretty sure I need a break from the extra emotions with what's going on around here. I know I have never met with anyone but I'm having a hard time with Garnet & Crystals losses. Which McKesson me feel awful to say because I know I can't imagine how they are feeling.


----------



## readyformore

Milty- yep fmu is better for me for opks. 

It doesn't matter anymore anyway. I noticed pink tinged ewcm this afternoon, so its bd tonight. I'm not particularly happy about that either, we just had sex 2 days ago and I know that his count is not very good with only 2 days abstinence. Its such a dance because I can't hold him off too long or he gets needy. So I tried to have 3-4 days thinking ov would be later. Oh well.

Good idea to hold off on the soy to give yourself a break. The recent losses around here are very sad. I didn't know that Garnet was pregnant, or that she had lost her baby either. What a shame.:nope:


----------



## readyformore

Now it's not just pink tinged ewcm, it's blood streaked. WTH is that all about? 

So, I dipped my fmu from 6am, then I poas at 8pm. One of them looks faint and the other looks close to +. It was like a comedy routine trying to poas tonight. First, I dropped the entire bottle of 20 sticks on the bathroom floor. Then,my 3y/o dd was opening the door, or pushing her hair ties underneath the door, or having a conversation with me through the door. I definately didn't want her to see me piac..........she repeats everything. I can just imagine her telling my FIL, "Mommy went pee-pee in a cup.":haha:


----------



## Milty

How long do you get EWCM for? Could O be tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## readyformore

I usually O the day after my last day of ewcm. I might get a few hours of it, or 2 days. :wacko:

I still think it's a little bit too early for O, but I can't really ignore this weird ewcm. I am having bad O pain too. 

Who knows. It's just like anything else....it's very clear in retrospect. I don't know exactly when it has happened until I don't feel it anymore.


----------



## More4mom

More4mom said:


> Have my ultrasound today... checking for fibroids, or whatever. I checked on Google as to how fibroids might affect TTC, and realised only after that I really shouldn't have done that, all those horor stories totally made my anxieties worse! Stupid Google!!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Went for the ultrasound today. The doctor came in after (not my doctor) and said, point blank "you may have polyps and a polycystic ovary which causes infertility but since you are past that, there's nothing to worry about. Come back in three months." and he walked out. What the heck? Who said I was "past that"..??? Jerk!!! Even my DH said "how does he know you're past that?"... :growlmad::growlmad:

Once I got over that annoying greeting, and because I just sat there stunned, I left with a bunch of questions... Do I have PCOS? What does that mean? Can I take metformin and/or clomid to conceive? Is it possible I have an explanation for my unexplained infertility? Is this good or bad?? So... I made an appointment to see my regular doctor for Monday. Now I wait... I hope to O on Monday too... Lots to look forward to on Monday - I pray!! :winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

More4mom said:


> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> Have my ultrasound today... checking for fibroids, or whatever. I checked on Google as to how fibroids might affect TTC, and realised only after that I really shouldn't have done that, all those horor stories totally made my anxieties worse! Stupid Google!!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Went for the ultrasound today. The doctor came in after (not my doctor) and said, point blank "you may have polyps and a polycystic ovary which causes infertility but since you are past that, there's nothing to worry about. Come back in three months." and he walked out. What the heck? Who said I was "past that"..??? Jerk!!! Even my DH said "how does he know you're past that?"... :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Once I got over that annoying greeting, and because I just sat there stunned, I left with a bunch of questions... Do I have PCOS? What does that mean? Can I take metformin and/or clomid to conceive? Is it possible I have an explanation for my unexplained infertility? Is this good or bad?? So... I made an appointment to see my regular doctor for Monday. Now I wait... I hope to O on Monday too... Lots to look forward to on Monday - I pray!! :winkwink:Click to expand...


:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Wow, that doctor sounds like a real douchebag!:hugs:

I hope your regular doc can clear things up for you.


----------



## Milty

That guy sucks!:growlmad:

Sorry sweetie


----------



## peacebaby

WTH?? How ridiculous! More4mom sorry that you have to sit with all this uncertainty now, I hope your regular doctor is of better help. 

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Thank you girls for all the warm welcomes :friends:, i feel at home already here :haha:.
I started honey & cinnamon this cycle(i've tried EVERYTHING) & no sign of ovulation for me yet, should've happened by now :wacko:. Oh well better keep up with the :sex: till i know either way.

More4mom. that doctor sounds like he needs a slap :grr:, saying stuff like that. Hope Mondays appointment goes better :hugs:

Milty. I've tried soy too but it mucked up my cycles so i've stopped using it :hugs:. 

Bear with me till i know all your names & what you've posted, this thread moves really fast lol :rofl:
Someone mentioned Zumba(can't remember who :blush:) i started it 2 weeks ago & think it's great though i'm crap at it ATM, FX i'll get better but think i have 2 left feet. 

Sending babydust to everyone.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> Happy early bday despie, (and happy shag day jax!):haha::winkwink::flower:

I like it! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Last night's opk and this morning's opk, both look pretty close to +. I didn't have as big of a bd gap as I wanted, but I am glad I got it in last night haha: I didn't intend the pun, but after rereading it, it's a pretty good description).

Peace, how's the 2ww treating you? When did you ovulate?


----------



## readyformore

shellie31 said:


> Bear with me till i know all your names & what you've posted, this thread moves really fast lol :rofl:

No worries. Just pop in and out when you get a chance. :thumbup:


----------



## shellie31

I'm on BnB every day & i visit all the threads or journals i stalk :coffee:. Won't take me long to get to know all your names etc :winkwink:


----------



## alison29

What made him think you have PCOS? WTF! I thought you were getting checked. keep us posted. BTW I do not like to have a male gyn cause of dumb comments like that. I am switching to woman...


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi all,
Just a quick hello as I am typing on my phone...I have completed my clomid (yay!) and am supposed to start the bd today! Wth is with all the cm, I thought this stuff was supposed to dry you up, I'm running like a faucet :haha:
Hope you are all well and I will catch up later today
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi all,
> Just a quick hello as I am typing on my phone...I have completed my clomid (yay!) and am supposed to start the bd today! Wth is with all the cm, I thought this stuff was supposed to dry you up, I'm running like a faucet :haha:
> Hope you are all well and I will catch up later today
> :hugs:

Sounds very positive :thumbup:Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:happydance::happydance: Tons of cm sounds awesome Jen!!
Sounds like clomid agrees with you!:winkwink:


----------



## alison29

Sounds great jen!


----------



## readyformore

I just watched a Law and Order episode where a fertility doctor used his own sperm to inseminate his patients. :wacko:

Who else has IUI kids? Alison? You ever think about the possibility of the sperm getting mixed up? I know that I did. At least now I can say that my son looks like his father. :haha:

When I did IUI, they would have me sign a paper saying that the vial of semen they were using for insemination had my husband's name on it. I always thought, "Yes, I am signing a paper that says that I am being inseminated with my husband's sperm. But, I did not see them prepare the sample, or put the right sperm into the right vial. We are all only human and even medical professionals make mistakes." Obviously this didn't ever stop me....I've done IUI 7 times. I did have faith that it was the right sperm. But, it was always back there in my mind.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

i hope you're okay. Just a quickie tonight will do a proper post tomorrow. I'm 9dpo still relatively sane so far!! Though still want to POAS :blush::haha:

Jen- great you finished the clomid and yah for the CM :thumbup::hugs:

Ready- hope you have plenty of soup in the bowl for the egg :hugs::hugs:

More4mom- that dr sounds like a twat, FX your doctor will be more helpful :hugs::hugs:

shellie- hello hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Despie- how are you sweetie? Hope DS is still okay, keeping everything crossed for his results :hugs::hugs:

Crystal - thinking of you sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HA- I hope you're okay and when AF comes (if she hasn't already) i hope it's not too awful) :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Milty, Jax, BAM, BF, Alison, Peace and anyonelse I've forgotten :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> I just watched a Law and Order episode where a fertility doctor used his own sperm to inseminate his patients. :wacko:
> 
> Who else has IUI kids? Alison? You ever think about the possibility of the sperm getting mixed up? I know that I did. At least now I can say that my son looks like his father. :haha:
> 
> When I did IUI, they would have me sign a paper saying that the vial of semen they were using for insemination had my husband's name on it. I always thought, "Yes, I am signing a paper that says that I am being inseminated with my husband's sperm. But, I did not see them prepare the sample, or put the right sperm into the right vial. We are all only human and even medical professionals make mistakes." Obviously this didn't ever stop me....I've done IUI 7 times. I did have faith that it was the right sperm. But, it was always back there in my mind.

OMG I know!!! I even have to verify it's DH's handwriting on the label, in addition to all the standard consent forms, but it's not like DH stood in the lab and watched them wash his sample or anything! Now with IVF, we have to verify our names/handwriting on the petri dish containing our embies immediately before transfer, but who's to say that's really my egg and his sperm they combined in there?!?! I know those mix-ups are incredibly rare, but yeah, the notion is definitely there in the back of my mind that as long as humans are involved in the process, mistakes are possible.... But shit, I've given up control over every other aspect of baby-makin' at this point, why freak out over giving up control of our eggs and sperm, too? :shrug:

AF started yesterday, thankfully, and so far the cramps have been way worse than a normal period but the flow isn't as heavy or nasty as I expected.... I still haven't called my nurse to let her know, though, so we can schedule the FET cycle... idk, something about making that call is making me anxious, like it's admitting that this IVF failed (as if I didn't already know that)....


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I just watched a Law and Order episode where a fertility doctor used his own sperm to inseminate his patients. :wacko:
> 
> Who else has IUI kids? Alison? You ever think about the possibility of the sperm getting mixed up? I know that I did. At least now I can say that my son looks like his father. :haha:
> 
> When I did IUI, they would have me sign a paper saying that the vial of semen they were using for insemination had my husband's name on it. I always thought, "Yes, I am signing a paper that says that I am being inseminated with my husband's sperm. But, I did not see them prepare the sample, or put the right sperm into the right vial. We are all only human and even medical professionals make mistakes." Obviously this didn't ever stop me....I've done IUI 7 times. I did have faith that it was the right sperm. But, it was always back there in my mind.
> 
> OMG I know!!! I even have to verify it's DH's handwriting on the label, in addition to all the standard consent forms, but it's not like DH stood in the lab and watched them wash his sample or anything! Now with IVF, we have to verify our names/handwriting on the petri dish containing our embies immediately before transfer, but who's to say that's really my egg and his sperm they combined in there?!?! I know those mix-ups are incredibly rare, but yeah, the notion is definitely there in the back of my mind that as long as humans are involved in the process, mistakes are possible.... But shit, I've given up control over every other aspect of baby-makin' at this point, why freak out over giving up control of our eggs and sperm, too? :shrug:
> 
> AF started yesterday, thankfully, and so far the cramps have been way worse than a normal period but the flow isn't as heavy or nasty as I expected.... I still haven't called my nurse to let her know, though, so we can schedule the FET cycle... idk, something about making that call is making me anxious, like it's admitting that this IVF failed (as if I didn't already know that)....Click to expand...

You ever read 'Inconceivable'? It's an absolutely heart wrenching story about a couple that undergos IVF and have the wrong embryo transferred.:nope: If you feel like you need a good cry, have a go at it. I sobbed through most of the book. :blush: It's a true story and the couple in the book just seem amazing to me. Thinking about it......I want to read it again. :blush:

So glad AF is being merciful to you. :hugs: If you're not ready to make the call yet, then don't do it. You will be ready tomorrow, or the next day, or the next. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> You ever read 'Inconceivable'? It's an absolutely heart wrenching story about a couple that undergos IVF and have the wrong embryo transferred.:nope: If you feel like you need a good cry, have a go at it. I sobbed through most of the book. :blush: It's a true story and the couple in the book just seem amazing to me. Thinking about it......I want to read it again. :blush:
> 
> So glad AF is being merciful to you. :hugs: If you're not ready to make the call yet, then don't do it. You will be ready tomorrow, or the next day, or the next. :hugs:

I haven't read it but I remember the family from the Today show... I don't think I want to read it while I'm still in treatment - I think it would only make those fears of embryo mix-ups more intense! :wacko: In fact, if I'm ever pregnant with a sticky IVF baby I don't think I should read it - I'd probably demand a DNA test or something!! 

And I finally bit the bullet and called nurse... I needed to get it done because I wanted to make sure to get on dr's schedule for our post-cycle consult, and to find out what his vacation schedule looks like for July - if he's going to be out when our transfer would fall, I'd rather wait a month than have one of the other drs at the clinic do it... not that I don't trust the other drs, they're just not _my _dr.... Turns out his vacation schedule should coincide with our timing nicely, but depending on when the next AF starts and how my lining develops etc, we could still run into trouble with scheduling the transfer so that I'll have that beta before our house guests arrive... that's something I'll bring up at the consult, to make sure dr knows my timing restrictions....


----------



## readyformore

It might be best to skip the book then. It is very moving though. 
Oh, I really hope that the timing works out for you for the FET. I know how important it is that the right doctor be there.:hugs:



Ok, now I need a pantyliner for this ovulation bleeding. What the heck is going on here!!:shrug:
I actually put in a call to my doctor, (which I rarely do). Of course, it's her day off and her nurse is out on vacation.:dohh:


----------



## Milty

Ready: That is really unusual I definitely think you should get it checked out.

Suki: We are almost the exact same CD again

I think the whole embie mix up thing would be just like when your PG and you worry so much they will give you the wrong baby in the hospital...at least I worried about that a bit...


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Ready: That is really unusual I definitely think you should get it checked out.
> 
> Suki: We are almost the exact same CD again
> 
> I think the whole embie mix up thing would be just like when your PG and you worry so much they will give you the wrong baby in the hospital...at least I worried about that a bit...

OMG Milty! Me too! What's even more crazy is that I actually work at the hospital I delivered at and I know how completely methodical and particular we are about identification of babies. It's basically impossible to have a mix up where I work. But still........last week, I posted facebook pictures of my daughter and everyone mentioned how much she looks like me. I couldn't help but thinking, "Good, at least she wasn't mixed up with anyone else's baby.":dohh:


----------



## readyformore

Ok, so I did a quick google check on ovulation bleeding/spotting. It was all very reassuring and even mentioned optimum fertility. :shrug: 
Somewhere mentioned that the hormone shift and change in estrogen can cause bleeding/spotting, and it's ok, good, normal. Who would have thought that searching google would actually result in encouraging info. :haha:

I have to admit, that the cycle I conceived my dd, I had pink tinged ewcm. :blush: I have had it an additional 2 times as well, not including today. I've just never had the light bleeding with it. :shrug:

Crap!:dohh: Now I'm going to be all hopeful! Quick, someone throw a depressing statistic my way to keep me level headed.


----------



## Milty

hmm google helpful who would have thought!


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready go for it, dr google is never encouraging, and if it is this once then you have to make it happen! :haha: all google ever tells me is that I'm dying!!

I will admit to being surprised that everyone seemed encouraged by my abundant cm..I just thought it was a weird side effect or something :haha:

Big big :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,sounds very encouraging ,wen will you test?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

HappyAuntie. I'm sorry the :witch: bitch got you hun :hugs::hugs:

Ready. Sounding good :thumbup:. I agree with Jennifer, google always leaves me feeling like i'm going to die :rofl:

:hi: to all the other girls.

I'm still getting highs on my CBFM :shrug:, not had this before but will find out one way or another soon enough:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ready I was chatting with this woman recently who had bleeding 2 weeks after her period and she was annoyed then 2 weeks after that she got a BFP. You probably didn't want to hear that, sorry for encouraging you but it sprang to mind as soon as you said it :dohh::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Despie, I very rarely test but I *think* af should be here around the 12th. Those stupid tests never say what I want them too so I tend to just wait it out.

Butterfly, yep I am just going to ignore that comment.

Jen- I am still happy with your cm.

Shellie- sheesh. That's a long fertile phase!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Milty

Ready: I'm sure if you google something else you will realize your gonna die next week...so sorry love I'm so glad I got to know you:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Ready: I'm sure if you google something else you will realize your gonna die next week...so sorry love I'm so glad I got to know you:hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

I spoke to one ob, and she said it is most likely nothing, but she considers any midcycle bleeding abnormal and suggests I have an exam. 
My primary ob/gyn got back to me (I didn't speak directly to her but through her MA) said it is just another variation of normal but she would do an ultrasound if I wanted. I think I had 6 ultrasounds in january and february, so I will skip it and wait it out.

Actually, I wonder if softcups have something to do with it. I started using them 3 cycles ago for AF. I love them, but I wonder if it is irritating my cervix. I did have pink ewcm (but clumpy) last cycle. Maybe that's it?

The active spotting has stopped and I am having killer cramps still but that's normal for ov.

I should have started those stupid pills!:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Ready: I'm sure if you google something else you will realize your gonna die next week...so sorry love I'm so glad I got to know you:hugs:

:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> Last night's opk and this morning's opk, both look pretty close to +. I didn't have as big of a bd gap as I wanted, but I am glad I got it in last night haha: I didn't intend the pun, but after rereading it, it's a pretty good description).
> 
> Peace, how's the 2ww treating you? When did you ovulate?

Well done on the bding Ready:thumbup:

I really did think about all of you ladies getting it on :haha: 

The 2ww, it's bashing me up from all sides Ready and I pretty much "can feel" that its another bust. Going by when the ov pains & ewcm stopped i would say i'm 8dpo today. My google of the day: "accepting childlessness" and the stats dr google shares are nothing but dream shattering. I feel i need to start contemplating this probability though.


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Last night's opk and this morning's opk, both look pretty close to +. I didn't have as big of a bd gap as I wanted, but I am glad I got it in last night haha: I didn't intend the pun, but after rereading it, it's a pretty good description).
> 
> Peace, how's the 2ww treating you? When did you ovulate?
> 
> Well done on the bding Ready:thumbup:
> 
> I really did think about all of you ladies getting it on :haha:
> 
> The 2ww, it's bashing me up from all sides Ready and I pretty much "can feel" that its another bust. Going by when the ov pains & ewcm stopped i would say i'm 8dpo today. My google of the day: "accepting childlessness" and the stats dr google shares are nothing but dream shattering. I feel i need to start contemplating this probability though.Click to expand...


Oh peace. That's the worst google ever.:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Ready. your right this is a LONG fertile phase :rofl:. I think my CBFM is taking the piss :tease:. 

Peace. :hugs::hugs:

:hi: girls


----------



## Jax41

Peacebaby, I feel this probability too, I keep pushing it away but it's there.....I know it doesn't help but you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I'm 10dpo have refrained from POAS but going to do it tomorrow as a treat! Don't feel any symptoms this month except my tits are enormous and really sore but I've had that before and not been pregnant.

Peace- blimey Google is a bitch :growlmad:. I really hope you don't have to accept childlessness but I totally understand the need to consider the worse scenario :hugs::hugs:

Jax-lets hope childlessness is not something you have to accept :hugs::hugs:

Ready- i always read that bleeding/spotting at ovulation was supposed to be good for fertility, I'm sure its in taking charge of your fertility as a normal side effect of ovulation. I guess it could be the softcups, i always bleed when I have a vag examination :hugs::hugs:

HA- I'm glad AF has come so you can move onto a new cycle, hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- sending you lots of love :hugs::hugs:

Jen- how are you clomid buddy? Lets hope it works for at least one of us :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hi sweetie hope you're okay and FX DS reults are good :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Milty, BAM, More4mom, shellie, BF and anyone else i've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Good suggestion suki! How could I have forgotten to refer to tcoyf! :dohh: I have it in my nightstand! Good job on resisting to poas. Have a good piss treat tomorrow!

Jax and peace......:hugs:


----------



## alison29

Hi everyone!

Ready I am with you on the spotting I have had it everyday since I started these ortho tri cyclen lo mffers...It's really gross always having that not so fresh feeling.

On another note my daughter has been an emotional lunatic lately so we think maybe she has been taking my BCPS lol...does look like candy in such a pretty package.

I wonder what is making your boobs giganto suki ? sodium? hormonal flucs?

Jenn u charting? any other clomid signs? Any reason why you didn't try FEmara instead?


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ready I am with you on the spotting I have had it everyday since I started these ortho tri cyclen lo mffers...It's really gross always having that not so fresh feeling.
> 
> On another note my daughter has been an emotional lunatic lately so we think maybe she has been taking my BCPS lol...does look like candy in such a pretty package.
> 
> I wonder what is making your boobs giganto suki ? sodium? hormonal flucs?
> 
> Jenn u charting? any other clomid signs? Any reason why you didn't try FEmara instead?


I need whatever Suki is taking to make her boobs giganto! Mine are too little. :haha:


----------



## Milty

I'll give you some of mine


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Ready: I'm sure if you google something else you will realize your gonna die next week...so sorry love I'm so glad I got to know you:hugs:


Hi everyone :hugs:

Peacebaby, stay away from the google hun, it's the worst!!
Ready hope your bleeding has solved itself-I had something similar last march..
Alison I am just trying clomid while I wait for my lap. I ovulate but I guess due to my age my doc said we need to go full steam ahead :haha:
Despie I hope you're great!
Crystal if you're reading this I'm thinking about you :hugs:
Milty are you going to skip the soy for sure?
Suki, I hope it will work for BOTH of us this month!

Hello to all the ladies I missed!

Small vent: my oh let it slip to a lady with a baby at work that we have been trying. She advised him to tell me to eat more vegetables. I proceeded to snap on oh, I specifically remember saying some about "vegetables?! Are you effing kidding me??!??!?" sooooo...yeah.


----------



## shellie31

readyformore said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Ready I am with you on the spotting I have had it everyday since I started these ortho tri cyclen lo mffers...It's really gross always having that not so fresh feeling.
> 
> On another note my daughter has been an emotional lunatic lately so we think maybe she has been taking my BCPS lol...does look like candy in such a pretty package.
> 
> I wonder what is making your boobs giganto suki ? sodium? hormonal flucs?
> 
> Jenn u charting? any other clomid signs? Any reason why you didn't try FEmara instead?
> 
> 
> I need whatever Suki is taking to make her boobs giganto! Mine are too little. :haha:Click to expand...

Me too lol :rofl:, my 14 year old DD has a bigger chest than me :haha:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you're all well. Well i POAS and it was a BFN for me, never mind it was fun to POAS-would've been more fun if it was BFP :haha::haha: My temp is still up which is normal for me it usually starts dropping at 12dpo so we'll see.

DS is at home today his school has an inset day so we're going shopping and Mcdonalds for lunch-i'll have my first vegeburger in years. DS is so funny he LOVES shopping almost as much as me, and he has a great eye for fashion when I'm going out I ask his opinion over OHs!! He says things like "Mummy the dress is fine but not with those shoes!" or "mmm Mummy I think you need to wear longer leggings!!" I call him by own little Gok Wan :haha::haha:

Have a great day ladies, and I'm having lots of positive thoughts for some sticky beans for us all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Small vent: my oh let it slip to a lady with a baby at work that we have been trying. She advised him to tell me to eat more vegetables. I proceeded to snap on oh, I specifically remember saying some about "vegetables?! Are you effing kidding me??!??!?" sooooo...yeah.

:dohh:Is that what I have been doing wrong all this time?!?! Of course! I just need more vegetables and I'll conceive!
She's absolutely right. Cauliflower = baby: how could I not have know that! :dohh:


----------



## Milty

Well for this month Soy is skipped...I'm already about to O wich will be early...
Although if I O on time it's only 3 more days away


----------



## Milty

What Ready nobody told you that....it's a good thing Jenn had someone to tell her that


----------



## alison29

Seriously vegetables could actually harm your chances if they have a ton of pesticides.
You shoulda told her that.

Yay for clomid ladies!

IF one of us doesn't get pregnant soon i am going to keel over dead. I don't want to be pregnant just now but one of YOU.

I would love to have the big boobs too! Mine are B cup so unoriginal. My dh says he likes them small I don't believe him.


----------



## alison29

Jenn I was asking about the Femara because some think clomid makes endo worse because it increases your estrogen load. It sure will be nice to know what is going on in there after your lap.


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> IF one of us doesn't get pregnant soon i am going to keel over dead. I don't want to be pregnant just now but one of YOU.
> 
> I would love to have the big boobs too! Mine are B cup so unoriginal. My dh says he likes them small I don't believe him.

I totally agree Alison! :thumbup: Someone has got to get pregnant soon. Maybe I'll just take a bnb break. Someone always turns up pregnant when I'm gone for a couple of weeks. :haha:I'll do it for the good of all the ladies on this thread!!

I am an A cup. :cry: It's pathetic. My DH is ridiculously supportive and appreciates them like they are ginormous. I'm always the one that will draw other people's boobs to his attention. "Wow honey, look at her breasts!! She's got a great set of boobs.":haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

I guess we will see if it makes it worse for me!

I have a D cup. It sucks, makes you look bigger!


----------



## Milty

I'm between a D and a DD and I hate it!!! If It wasn't for the scars I'd be a C right now...Also I don't know who I'm kidding I'm a DD but it sounds better to be a little smaller...


----------



## readyformore

A C cup sounds perfect, although I have never really been there. I can get up to a full B when breastfeeding a little baby, but that's it. 

I look like I'm 11!:haha:


----------



## Milty

thats ok my boobs look like they are 60


----------



## Jennifer01

alison29 said:


> Jenn I was asking about the Femara because some think clomid makes endo worse because it increases your estrogen load. It sure will be nice to know what is going on in there after your lap.




Milty said:


> thats ok my boobs look like they are 60

Mine too!


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I am a g :haha:So count yourselves lucky and my 13 year old dd is a c ,god love her :nope:Poor thing ,she had a fully developed woman's body at the age of twelve and gets a lot of unwanted attention from older men ,disgusting :growlmad::wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

I've been in denial about my boobs for years wearing a DD but I'm actually a E:blush::haha::haha:. A funny thing happened a few months ago I went for an adhoc bra fitting at house of fraser I said to the lady oh my boobs are so sagging and she said I can't believe how pert and full they are I thought you had a boob job! So i texted OH saying "the lady in HOF thinks I've got great tits, pert + Full!!" Then i had to send another quick text saying I was having a bra fitting at the time :dohh::haha::haha:

I've embraced my huge tits now, they're there can't escape it. I get a lot of compliments on my face + tits so i guess they're my best features :haha::haha:

Have a great Saturday ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I've been in denial about my boobs for years wearing a DD but I'm actually a E:blush::haha::haha:. A funny thing happened a few months ago I went for an adhoc bra fitting at house of fraser I said to the lady oh my boobs are so sagging and she said I can't believe how pert and full they are I thought you had a boob job! So i texted OH saying "the lady in HOF thinks I've got great tits, pert + Full!!" Then i had to send another quick text saying I was having a bra fitting at the time :dohh::haha::haha:
> 
> I've embraced my huge tits now, they're there can't escape it. I get a lot of compliments on my face + tits so i guess they're my best features :haha::haha:
> 
> Have a great Saturday ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I can't remember the last time my tits were perky :nope:,I have to lift them to see my belly button :haha:But my oh loves them and after breast feeding four babies they havent got any smaller ,hope the weightloss does that ,yes suki u have a beautiful face ,can't comment on the tits yet :winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

My boobs are small, but definately NOT perky. Like despie, after breastfeeding all my kids, they aren't too pretty. It's like 2 pieces of skin with a nipple hanging on the end. It's pathetic!!

Maybe we should all go get boob jobs. :haha:

I can't show off my boobs, but I do like my hair. I hope that counts as an attribute. :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Can I just say that I think the clomid is ruining my skin?! How attractive ugh!!


----------



## Milty

Like you guys my DH loves my granny boobs:shrug:

But I would say my best feature is my eyes by a long shot


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Well i have a huge temp drop today so the witch is coming should be here Tues.
I'm at a music festival with friends today so will have some beers. Got a street party tomorrw which should be good 

Happy Sunday all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take care 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well i have a huge temp drop today so the witch is coming should be here Tues.
> I'm at a music festival with friends today so will have some beers. Got a street party tomorrw which should be good
> 
> Happy Sunday all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Take care
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awk babes so sorry ,:growlmad:Am glad u are getting out and about and having a good time ,happy Sunday lovely lady :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Sorry for the drop suki. Have a good few beers.:hugs:

I am in dpo land, but I'm not sure exactly which day. Tcoyf did say ovulation spotting is normal and happens before ov. My opks looked good for 4 days straight.....imagine that! I can't ever get a good one, then I get 4 in a row.:dohh:. Ov was anywhere from Thursday to Saturday. I guess it doesn't really matter anyway.

Jen- sounds like the good cm got balanced out with the acne. Bummer.

Milty- we will have to devise a way to do a boob transfer!

Peace- hope the 2ww is treating you well.:hugs:

Happy, despie, crystal, jax, butterfly, alison and everyone else:hugs:.


----------



## Milty

Suki: :hugs: have lots of fun today

Jen: it will go away in a few days

Ready: ask your doc friends about that...surley in this day and age

As for me I'm just trying to get some shagging in


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Suki: :hugs: have lots of fun today
> 
> Jen: it will go away in a few days
> 
> Ready: ask your doc friends about that...surley in this day and age
> 
> As for me I'm just trying to get some shagging in

Happy shagging ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well i have a huge temp drop today so the witch is coming should be here Tues.
> I'm at a music festival with friends today so will have some beers. Got a street party tomorrw which should be good
> 
> Happy Sunday all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Take care
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


:hugs: your chart was looking so good!
Enjoy the beers and have a great time!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Suki: :hugs: have lots of fun today
> 
> Jen: it will go away in a few days
> 
> Ready: ask your doc friends about that...surley in this day and age
> 
> As for me I'm just trying to get some shagging in

Thank you, it's starting to get a tad frustrating, it's something I'm not used to that's for sure!!


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Sorry for the drop suki. Have a good few beers.:hugs:
> 
> I am in dpo land, but I'm not sure exactly which day. Tcoyf did say ovulation spotting is normal and happens before ov. My opks looked good for 4 days straight.....imagine that! I can't ever get a good one, then I get 4 in a row.:dohh:. Ov was anywhere from Thursday to Saturday. I guess it doesn't really matter anyway.
> 
> Jen- sounds like the good cm got balanced out with the acne. Bummer.
> 
> Milty- we will have to devise a way to do a boob transfer!
> 
> Peace- hope the 2ww is treating you well.:hugs:
> 
> Happy, despie, crystal, jax, butterfly, alison and everyone else:hugs:.


I refuse to even bother with opk's anymore!! I bought the cbfm sticks and someone gave me a hand me down monitor..they have been sitting in my closet for months!! I do chart, and whenever I look back at the charts we have always bd a couple times in the right time period so I figure what's the point anymore for opk's. I do have other signs that help though. Will you POAS this month because you don't know when AF should show?


----------



## readyformore

Jen- no I won't poas. at the latest af should be here by the 15 so I will just wait.


----------



## readyformore

Good morning everyone!! :flower:

Plenty of sunshine today with mild temps. I think I will get outside for a bit. 

Everyone have a good day!!


----------



## Milty

:hi: good morning everyone


----------



## shellie31

It's good afternoon from me girls :hi:

My hubby says he prefers my boobs smaller too but i don't believe him either :rofl:. I'm a B cup but have been down to an A a couple of years ago when i lost crazy weight for no reason, i was glad to get back up a cup :haha:.
I would also love to have a boob job, not huge but hubby would NEVER let me:nope:. Would be a different story if he needed a penis enlargement though lol :rofl:

FX for a BFP for someone soon :winkwink:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi everyone 

How nice to come back to :holly: talk sad to have missed it but right now mine are nothing but pre-menstrual PITA's mahoosive and painful. 

Another non-dramatic end to my 2ww so no surprises there, just waiting for AF to arrive. Drowning my sorrows really. The sad news on the rpl thread (i stalk there) of a lovely lady's 8th loss has me sad & raging against the Universe & it can't be healthy so i'm cutting down my time here or else i'll not be sane for sure. I'm not leaving, will still pop in & will be waiting for some good news from all of you but just limiting myself while i try to get a life beyond this TTC madness. 

Sorry about the drop Suki, hope the music fes took the edge off somewhat :hugs: The street parties were such fun weren't they?

Jen, hope you're managing the clomid mania hun:hugs:.

Ready, hope you find lots of distracting & fun things to do during your 2ww. I think you're right not to poas, if it ain't good it is just more deflating. I hope that when you do it is +++

Milty happy shagging :happydance:

Despie hope you're enjoying the Bank holiday and Happy Birthday for tomorrow :cake::juggle::cake::headspin::cake::drunk:

BF, Jax, HA, Alison, Shellie, More4mom & every one else :flower::flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Peace. We will miss you while you are on your mental health break. I've certaintly taken them from time to time as well. 
So sorry to hear about someone that lost her 8th baby. :cry: Life just isn't fair. It seems too much for someone to endure really.


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning all!

Well I am really feeling the clomid I think, my ov pains are about 10x worse than normal...I am seriously about to take something for it it's ridiculous. Peace I can feel what you are saying about the universe(please dont leave though)...I have been confronted today with yet another young unplanned/unwanted pregnancy. So frustrating to watch, ready I'm sure you go through more of the same at your job.


----------



## peacebaby

shellie31 said:


> Would be a different story if he needed a penis enlargement though lol :rofl:

:haha::haha: Shellie 


Thanks Ready, actually thats an apt expression "mental health break". My anxiety about further losses goes up a notch each time we get sad news so it really is as you say. Yeah, that poor lady has been through the mill, i sincerely hope she has a happy end to this journey.

And yes, FX for a BFP for someone soon pleeeese !!!


----------



## Milty

Well laddies there is no happy shagging going on at my house...I think this may be one of those times we completely miss the boat:dohh:

If it was because we didn't feel like it I'd be ok with it but that is not the case this time:wacko:

First I have to take my sisters kids for Friday night...then my son had a sleepover on Sat. (his first ever) which weirded me out cause they were up so nothing then and over slept cause we were so tired on Sun ... Then last night just when it starts getting interesting my son starts screaming bloody murder because of a nightmare and comes sleeps with us:dohh:

All we got was last Thu night and I'm pretty sure I O'd early this morning


----------



## Milty

Oh yes that was a rant ...sorry about that


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I have been confronted today with yet another young unplanned/unwanted pregnancy. So frustrating to watch, ready I'm sure you go through more of the same at your job.

Absolutely. 

I have to say that my standards are very low now, so that helps. All I basically want to see is that a baby is appreciated by the time it is born. 
When I have a teenage mom that doesn't know who the babies father is, I can at least see her supportive family snuggling on that baby and I know that the baby will be cared for. Or the homeless mom that won't set her baby in the crib because she just wants to hold her. Or the mom that is addicted and somehow didn't know that taking prescription/narcotic pain meds for years, including during her entire pregnancy would make the baby go through withdrawl, and she is sobbing and angry over her ignorance and her babies pain. I can at least see that they love their babies. So, that helps. 

Last year, I had a mom that gave up her baby for adoption. She did the right thing and got prenatal care and even found an adoptive family for her baby. When she went into labor, the adoptive parents were notified and said that they changed their minds, they didn't want the baby because they were going to get divorced. :nope::dohh: The next day they called back and said that they had changed their minds. They were going to stay married and keep the baby. :dohh:
On the same day I had a patient that had lost 3 babies due to a clotting disorder. She then got a proper diagnosis, but couldn't get pregnant. She finally got pregnant with twins through IUI, but was loosing them due to an incompetent cervix at 23 weeks. It was horrible. I wanted to walk that one baby that nobody really wanted, and hand it to the mom that was loosing her twins. "So, sorry that you've lost so many children. Here, take this baby instead."


----------



## readyformore

Oops, that was my rant. :haha:

Milty- :hugs:. I hate missing a cycle, but it makes the 2ww a breeze.


----------



## Milty

I also have a new appreciation for someone TTC when they have multiple kids already


----------



## readyformore

Interesting Milty. Why is that? Just curious about your perspective.


----------



## Milty

Well just finding time to BD

Usually it takes me about 15 min to get DS ready for bed not counting his shower which he does himself but with all three it took coordination to them all done in 30

But they were not down long before one couldn't sleep because another was snoring...then later another was scared of the dog barking outside...even later another one was sleepwalking which woke up the snorer who then had to come sleep with me because they were scared of "zombies".... Then I couldn't sleep because of the snoring:dohh:

Then we have one very early riser at 5:00, one who gets up at 7:00 and one more who gets up at 9:30:wacko:

The early boy would wait till 6:30 for breakfast but was of course "dying" by then so as soon as he finishes the next is up and since everything is out I make them breakfast ...so I'm done cleaning the kitchen by the time the third is up so I can start all over


----------



## Milty

Oh I have to say I love every min of it


But I know the routine would be better if they were with me all the time


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Oh I have to say I love every min of it
> 
> 
> But I know the routine would be better if they were with me all the time

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at the description of your evening and morning and the messed up bd plans.

Yes the routine would be better if they all lived with you. DH and I have absolutely no problem with fitting in bd. Sometimes, we just have to wait awhile for our 9y/o to fall asleep. He reads for a long time after he goes to bed, and I don't want to discourage such a good habit. I know of many couples that say they are too busy and tired from raising kids, that they don't have time for sex. I say it's like anything else in life. If it's important to you, you'll make the time. Although you do have to stay flexible. There are nights when someone has a fever, or is puking. DH and I went to a wedding and were planning on bd when we got home. Turns out I was scrubbing puke off of the carpet at 1 am while I was dolled up with make up and wearing heels. You just never know.

Morning sex is basically a bust for us. We could send our boys down to play video games, but our dd wants to lay in bed with us and watch cartoons.


----------



## Milty

Part of it is they are all older but still dependent on you..they are 6, 7 and 8 all soon to be 7, 8 and 9

It's funny when I take them places as I look like I've been really busy :sex: as theY are 9 mths and 13 months between their ages


----------



## readyformore

One time my brother and I took our kids to the zoo without our spouses. We had 5 kids between the two of us. Ages 9 months, 1.5 years, 2, 3, and 5. We got plenty of stares and comments like, "Wow, you two must be really busy." All I could think was, "GROSS!" :haha:


----------



## alison29

Laughing at all your descriptions of your boobs...Now I will imagine you ready as an 11 yrold. I just don't have any sex drive (for dh) that is my problem not that it's not good when it does happen it' s just agggh rather read a good book. I know we need to go away for the weekend sans kids get some romance back or something. 

Is there anyone out there just dieing for sex after being with oh 11 years?


----------



## Milty

Hun I've been married for 19 years later this year and after this weekend I feel really deprived...I think I know what guys are talking about when they say "I have needs"


Of course any with someone a long time will tell you there are always dry spells


----------



## readyformore

I'm with Milty. We've been together for 17 years and married for 12. It was at it's worst after the birth of our second son, but it's been really really good lately. My husband has said that when his friends complain about how little sex they get from their wives, he just listens because he has nothing to comment on. :winkwink:

Is it all the time or just now Alison? If it's just more recently, it could be the bcp you've been on. Femara also killed my libido, but that was good for my IUI/sperm conservation plan.:haha:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you're all well. I've had a lovely two days, enjoyed the music festival despite the terrential rain! Yesterdat we had our street party which was fun but hard work lots of things to do (with a hangover :blush::haha:). AF is due today and I can feel her coming, I'm not really upset this month which is nice.

we struggle to have sex at fertile times my 12 year old is a nightmare she just won't go to sleep and constantly gets up to the toilet which is next to our bedroom and can put us off our stride :blush::haha:. A couple of months ago she'd knocked on our door for a bunch of ridicolous reasons I did say "if you want another brother/sister you need to go away!". She said "gross!" but went to bed- I said to OH we'll be paying for her therapy in years to come :haha::haha:

Happy Birthday T :cake::wine::hugs::hugs:. Hope you're well enough to enjoy it lovely lady.

Peace-I totally understand the need for a B+B break I think I'll reach that stage but at the moment I only look at two threads and find it very supportive but it's hard when ladies loose their precious babies :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Ready, Milty, Alison, Jax, Jen, BF and any other ladies I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

sukisam said:


> A couple of months ago she'd knocked on our door for a bunch of ridicolous reasons I did say "if you want another brother/sister you need to go away!". She said "gross!" but went to bed- I said to OH we'll be paying for her therapy in years to come :haha::haha:

:rofl: :haha::haha:

peace :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just popping in as I am struggling to get on much at the moment - I am staying with my Mum after her heart surgery so I have to sneak on, on my phone mostly, when I can. Have no expectations for this cycle for some reason so hopefully tww will be a breeze :haha:

T hope you are OK :hugs::hugs::hugs: :cake:


----------



## More4mom

Happy Day everyone!! Just catching up as I've been away for the past week. I had my follow-up with my doctor yesterday - after that ultrasound Dr. guy told me that I had "polycystic ovaries which causes infertility, but since you're done with that, this shouldn't be a problem"... WTH!!?? 

Anyway, my doctor told me that I have a 16 mm polyp that might need to be removed, that my blood work was perfect (like that of a fertile, energetic 30 year old - Sweet!!), that I have cysts in my one ovary but not sure if PCOS (she thought more likely just a good sign that still ovulating), and that I have to be referred to a gynecologist for further diagnostics and testing. Now I have to wait 4 - 6 months for that appointment. Whatevs! I think I O'd yesterday and we managed a BD, so here's hoping... 

Loved the boobie chatter - totally made me giggle!! I'm small - A, B at best! One lady at work told me that I should get a push-up bra and maybe that would help my bbs to look bigger... I didn't have the heart to tell that I was wearing one..!!! :dohh:


----------



## readyformore

Happy late birthday Despie!!:kiss:

Here is my bitchy rant of the day, or really the month. This is when it gets bad for me. 

I noticed today that am short tempered and irritable. A quick calculation and I realized that I am most likely 6dpo, my least favorite. It's at this point, that I must have a hormone shift, I notice typical PMS symptoms, and I get terribly upset because I know that yet another cycle has failed. It makes me angry and upset. Then, I just sit and wait for a week knowing that it hasn't worked, but AF hasn't come yet. 

Today, I am going to the doctor because I have been having back problems. He is going to want to do an x-ray, which I will need to put off until AF comes simply because there are all those people that have feed into my single flame of hope with their statements of, "You're not out til the witch comes." :growlmad: So I will wait. Just like I refused to go through the scanner machine at the airport and had to get felt up, just in case I was wrong and was actually pregnant when I knew my period was coming. I'm sick of putting things on hold for a baby that isn't coming. 

Really wishing I had taken those pills this month. :nope:


----------



## shellie31

Trying to find time for :sex: in our house is a nightmare too with 3 teenagers, one of which sits up late. I prefer to sneak one in while they're all still asleep in the morning:winkwink:

I also have a low libido which can be a problem at times with hubby saying he has needs. I wasn't always like this but since i was about 25 it's slipped & i'd rather read a book :coffee:, not going to get me pregnant though :haha:. We've been together 11 years & married for nearly 2, i've mentioned it to my doctor loads of times but she just says it's normal being together this long:shrug:.Think she's fobbing me off though. 

Happy Birthday Depsie :cake:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Butterfly67

Ready :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Shellie, have you tried anything like guarana (i think?!) or some other natural supplements that can help libido? I had no libido in my 30s at all until I came off the pill at about 39 when it shot through the roof for about 18 months :haha::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Well AF got me yesterday and I wasn't upset for the first time since Ttc which was nice! I have really bad spots all over my chest so ginna stop the DHEA and see if it improves. Going to do clomid again this month, going to have sex for fun and I usually get more horny when I'm going to ovulate so hopefully will get some well timed shags in!! I'm glad I have gone back to I really want it to happen but starting to consider it may not, I know I'm lucky to have 2 gorgeous kids with me and the nicest OH and our relationship is the most important thing so I'm really focused on having fun together & seperately.

Ready- sorry you're having a shit time, 6-7 dpo is usually the time I go bonkers and feel totally desperate to be pregnant or for this journey to end. Once AF comes I feel okay agaEin. I totally get it, I was happy to have a month off this month from the emotional roller coaster. I hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're feeling better sweetie:hugs::hugs:

Got to make dinner for my lot now

Hi to Milty, Jen, Jax, BAM, Shellie, More4mom, BF, Crystal & all the other lovely ladies on this thread

Sending this to all that need it

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Thanks Suki! :hugs:

I just love all of you ladies here. It's so nice to know that others can relate to how I am feeling. 

I went to the doctor and he didn't order an x-ray, so that's good. But he did order me a strong motrin, which I will only take for two weeks out of every month. :wacko: 

There was that box on the questionare that you have to check if you're pregnant. It's either yes or no.
I wanted a third choice: "Check this box if you are in infertility limbo. You have been having unprotected sex in your fertile phase and it is possible that you are pregnant, but due to the length of time that you have been ttc, it is not probable that you are pregnant. You have already ovulated and are currently waiting for your period."


I am already feeling better. But, you know that moment when your heart just sinks because you realize that it didn't work again? Yeah, that was me this morning. 

Oh, and I have to admit that I want to shag like crazy when it's ov time. :blush: That causes a bit of a problem when your husband needs a few days to build up his sperm supply. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Glad to see you pop in butterfly. 

How's your mom doing?


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,sorry you are feeling crap sweetie ,I wish I could make all your dreams come true ladies I really do ,TTc sucks ass :growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> TTc sucks ass :growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: acknowledgment of it 'sucking ass' and having others in the boat, (although I wish the boat was empty :haha:) really helps.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> TTc sucks ass :growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs: acknowledgment of it 'sucking ass' and having others in the boat, (although I wish the boat was empty :haha:) really helps.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies,

One vote for "sucks ass" from me!! I hate that moment ready, when you're like "omg I'm going to get my period, AGAIN, for what feels like the 80000 time in a row!!!" We should get to miss work, and eat banana splits and watch Farrelly brothers movies those days! I think I'll bring it up to my local member or parliament!

Suki, sorry for AF...bring on the wine and a straw! :hugs:

Wondering if anyone would like to give me an opinion...I think I am 2 dpo (haven't received the coveted crosshairs yet!) my temps are up somewhat and 2 days ago I could barely walk for ovulation pain. No ewcm though-I thought this was due to the clomid. Today I have ewcm though. What the?!? I hope I'm not O'ing today as we didn't bd yesterday and it will be tough to get one in today. So annoyed!! On another note I got a call for a fertility clinic appointment in July...not the nasty dirty place I was sent to before, a new place. 
But still no call for a lap date :wacko:

:hugs: to everyone, hope you're all having a great day!
Has anyone spoken to crystal? If you're reading this I hope you're ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Milty

How much EWCM do you have?...I think you have O'd but you could BD just in case...it's hard to say without more charts where your on clomid

I tend to get EWCM 1 day after O and have been told this is normal 

Also your temps seem to be naturally high


----------



## Milty

See I filled in fake days on FF so you can see mine and or try the same with yours ...I bet you get crosshairs


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> How much EWCM do you have?...I think you have O'd but you could BD just in case...it's hard to say without more charts where your on clomid
> 
> I tend to get EWCM 1 day after O and have been told this is normal
> 
> Also your temps seem to be naturally high


Just about a dime sized amount on the toilet paper (wow the things we are comfy saying on here lol) I hate not knowing what's going on but it's my first month on clomid:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

Good tip Milty thanks! My temps are high? I hadn't noticed. Is that not common?


----------



## readyformore

Clomid can mess with your temps, or it might not. 

The whole month, my temps were wacky from femara, trigger, and then progesterone. I still saw a pattern, but it was different from an unmedicated cycle. 

I don't know what to tell you about the ewcm. You've tried a new med, so it will take some time to figure out what is normal for those meds and how your body responds to it. 

My ewcm seems to go away completely a day or two prior to ov.


----------



## alison29

I hear you ready it's around that time (my boobs shrink) when my hormone levels crash and I think WTH is wrong with me, have a pity party and then feel guilty for not being happy with what I have.

Shellie I am in the I would much rather read a book club too.


----------



## readyformore

It's not that I don't feel happy for what I have. I am sure we are all happy for what we do have. 

It's the working so hard for something so basic and having zero results that makes me insane.


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls :hugs:

Had my D&C last Monday and all went great :) Sorry I haven't been on but I was just really angry. Not at anyone but just so angry in general so I didn't want to come back and be a b*tch because my first reaction to things is not usually anger :shrug: so I was even a bit surprised by my reaction.

My family doctor called last night to see how we were doing and I said we're doing great which we are, she told us to start trying straight away again. The OBGYN that we saw last Friday said it could be immunity issues, could also be just a bad egg which I have a feeling I've got more then a few of those. We'll give it until summer which is January here and we'll probably look at egg donation if nothing happens on our own. 

I haven't read back through yet, so I hope everyone is doing great :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I'm so releived to hear from you:hugs:

Don't you worry about being a bi&$h because we don't care and just want to be there for you


----------



## readyformore

Oh Crystal!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I've been thinking (and even dreaming :blush:) about you. 


Please don't feel that you need to stay away. I think that anger was an appropriate response to your situation. :hugs:

You can read back if you want, but you really haven't missed anything. No more bfps. We did talk about boobs, that's always interesting. :haha:


----------



## Milty

Yup boobs that's about it:shrug:

We are an exciting group


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal we are here for you, I'm so glad to hear you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Butterfly67 said:


> Ready :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Shellie, have you tried anything like guarana (i think?!) or some other natural supplements that can help libido? I had no libido in my 30s at all until I came off the pill at about 39 when it shot through the roof for about 18 months :haha::haha:

I haven't tried that but i did get a bit more horny when i was taking Maca :thumbup:. My hubby keeps saying i'll hit my sexual peak soon but how the hell does he know :shrug:. I think it's just the way i am now, i enjoy it when we do it but when i'm not fertile i don't see the point. In fact lately i've not seen the point at all cos :sex: isn't getting me pregnant so maybe that's why too. 

Crystal :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all you girls.


----------



## Butterfly67

readyformore said:


> Glad to see you pop in butterfly.
> 
> How's your mom doing?

Thanks ready mum is doing well although will. E a bit of a long road and she still can't do that much. I'm staying with her and hence don't get on here so much. 

Crystal, been thinking about you, for sure b#%ch away, you have every right :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal :hugs::hugs:Been thinking of you loads ,so glad to hear from you ,and yes anger is def how I felt too ,please don't feel u have to stay away ,we are all here for you ,love you lots lovely lady ,take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

shellie31 said:


> I think it's just the way i am now, i enjoy it when we do it but when i'm not fertile i don't see the point. In fact lately i've not seen the point at all cos :sex: isn't getting me pregnant so maybe that's why too.

Yep, I can relate to that as well. Even though I like sex, there are times, or months where I just don't really see the point. And then it gets all twisted up in my resentment of ttc. 

I read a blog from an infertility therapist. She mentioned that sex is used for more than just procreation. It could be something as simple as bonding. She even said that if you look at the Duggars (big hit tv show here in the states. They have 19 children), only 20 or so of their sex acts actually resulted in a pregnancy. 
I try to keep that in mind and it has helped. But, I think it's like anything else.....my opinion can change monthly. :haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies

I hope you're all okay. First day back at work after almost a week off, I always find the first day a bit tough. I had a man wanting me to describe exactly how he will die and he was very angry (understandably), i just wanted to shout "I don't know!" and leave the room. I didn't obviuosly but it does take a day or so to climatise to the job. I'm CD 3 today I started clomid again last night and have had a bitch of a headache all day :growlmad:

Crystal-welcome back so lovely to hear from you, feel free to bitch as much as you like :hugs::hugs:

Despie- glad the vertigo has gone, I'm hoping you had a nice day with Olivia:hugs::hugs:

Shellie-when I realised our sex life had taken a nose dive since LTTC, I decided our relationship was the most important thing and that's where I needed to put my energy and get "sex for fun" back :hugs::hugs:

BF- glad your Mum is on the mend, sorry it's a longer road than you would both like. :hugs::hugs:

Ready-hope yoou're feeling better today, the second part of the 2ww is the worst for me too. Like you my opinion/perspective changes a lot :thumbup::hugs:

Hi to Milty, Jen, Jax and any other ladies I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shellie31

Ready. I feel a bit resentful towards :sex: some months cos i think what's the point i'm going to be let down again but then other times i'm full of PMA & tell myself i will get that BFP, vicious cycle really :wacko:

Sukisam. I do try & get it on for fun but my mind wanders :blush: & all i'm thinking is this is so pointless, wheres my kindle lol :rofl:. I'm a terrible wife :blush:

The :witch: got me yesterday, like i knew she would, i don't expect anything else nowadays TBH :cry:. So onto the zillionth cycle :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else, hope your all ok? :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Shellie.

I am off to go camping for 2 nights, and we will go canoeing on Saturday. Sounds fun. 

My next door neighbor is moving today and it's my 7y/o son's best friend. He is heartbroken. :cry: He isn't even excited about the last day of school because it means that's when his friend is leaving. Poor little guy. I am hoping to distract him with a bonfire, smores, and lots of junk food. :winkwink:

Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Happy friday :happydance:

Ready- your poor DS, my son's best friend moved to Germany about two years ago and he did get over it but still says "I wonder how Sam is?" I loe your plan to distract him, FX it works :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Shellie-sorry the witch got you- she's such a bitch. hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

I'm okay so far on the clomid, no psycho episodes yet. Though I have caught hubby looking at me like he thinks I might blow but nothing so far :haha::haha:

Despie- hope you're okay and are well enough for the shagathon :hugs::hugs:

I've got a lovely quiet weekend planned :thumbup:

Hi to Jen, Jax, Peace, Milty, Crystal, BF :wave:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> :hugs: Shellie.
> 
> I am off to go camping for 2 nights, and we will go canoeing on Saturday. Sounds fun.
> 
> My next door neighbor is moving today and it's my 7y/o son's best friend. He is heartbroken. :cry: He isn't even excited about the last day of school because it means that's when his friend is leaving. Poor little guy. I am hoping to distract him with a bonfire, smores, and lots of junk food. :winkwink:
> 
> Everyone have a good weekend.

Awwww that's so sad ,your poor son ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ohhh poor little guy...my son would be so sad as well...


----------



## shellie31

Thanks girls :friends:. TBH i'm used to the old bitch of a :witch: turning up every single cycle so it doesn't hurt as much as it did a couple of years ago.

Ready. Your poor son :hugs:. Great plan to distract him though:thumbup:. My daughter was best friends with a boy when she was a bairn & then he left, she was so upset :cry: but got over it in time. He came back a year ago & came to see her, they'd lost that spark & things were different between them, basically they both changed. Part of growing up but still sad :cry:.

Sukisam. :rofl: at your hubby looking at you for signs that you might kill him :haha:. Glad the clomid isn't being a bitch to you :hugs:.

:hi: to all the other girls.


----------



## Milty

:hi: Morning Everyone have a good weekend


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies Happy Saturday!

i'm having a great day we have SUN-hurray! After a week of gake force winds and terrential rains it's lovely. Well have been a little bit grumpy/psycho on the clomid- hubby said "you're a bit prickly" and I said (very unfairly but I couldn't help it), "That's cos I live with a prick!!" :blush::haha: Oops bit moody me thinks! I'm trying harder now but he was winding me up he says I'm okay but I wonder if he's saying that so i don't kill him with my bare hands :haha::haha:

We've had a lovely day taking kids + Baxter for lovely long walk and them all getting in a stream and having fun. I felt very blessed and happy with my life :cloud9: Saturday nights are my fav time of the week we all camp on the sofa eat our dinner of a tray and watch dvds.

Despie- hope the fete was good and I hope DD's party is good tomorrow :hugs::hugs:

Ready- hope your distraction methods worked wonders on your son :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Peace, Jen, Jax, Crystal, Shellie, BF-:wave:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hello ladies Happy Saturday!
> 
> i'm having a great day we have SUN-hurray! After a week of gake force winds and terrential rains it's lovely. Well have been a little bit grumpy/psycho on the clomid- hubby said "you're a bit prickly" and I said (very unfairly but I couldn't help it), "That's cos I live with a prick!!" :blush::haha: Oops bit moody me thinks! I'm trying harder now but he was winding me up he says I'm okay but I wonder if he's saying that so i don't kill him with my bare hands :haha::haha:
> 
> We've had a lovely day taking kids + Baxter for lovely long walk and them all getting in a stream and having fun. I felt very blessed and happy with my life :cloud9: Saturday nights are my fav time of the week we all camp on the sofa eat our dinner of a tray and watch dvds.
> 
> Despie- hope the fete was good and I hope DD's party is good tomorrow :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ready- hope your distraction methods worked wonders on your son :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to Peace, Jen, Jax, Crystal, Shellie, BF-:wave:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awwwww your poor hubby ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Have a great night ,:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

:rofl::rofl:, that was classic Sukisam :haha:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Happy Sunday- hope you're all okay. last day of the clmoid for me- thank god I have been feeling irritated for the past few days. hopefully normal services will resume soon. I did let OH watch TWO footy matches and said sorry when we were in bed with a shag :blush::haha::haha:

Have a great day ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning lovely ladies!!

Sorry to not be posting much-this is my busiest time of year at work but only 3 more weeks till I'm off for the summer!!:thumbup:
Suki what you said to your oh was priceless and if you ask me he walked right into it:haha:
Ready I hope your little guy is doing well
Despie I haven't heard as much from you I hope you are doing well hon!
Milty,peacebaby, crystal,HA,Jax,Shellie,BF, everyone else :hugs:

Afm I don't know if it's clomid induced but I have a weird chart!! I'm hating the 2ww!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!!
> 
> Sorry to not be posting much-this is my busiest time of year at work but only 3 more weeks till I'm off for the summer!!:thumbup:
> Suki what you said to your oh was priceless and if you ask me he walked right into it:haha:
> Ready I hope your little guy is doing well
> Despie I haven't heard as much from you I hope you are doing well hon!
> Milty,peacebaby, crystal,HA,Jax,Shellie,BF, everyone else :hugs:
> 
> Afm I don't know if it's clomid induced but I have a weird chart!! I'm hating the 2ww!!!!

Soy messed up my chart big time too :thumbup:Am doing ok thanks ,had an ear infection and was in bed for a week then it was my birthday and tomorrow is my babies seventh birthday so it's been pretty busy ,also joined slimming world ,lost a stone in three weeks and am out on my walks again ,also waiting to o ,trying to take it easy and go with the flow this month :haha:Yea right :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning lovely ladies!!
> 
> Sorry to not be posting much-this is my busiest time of year at work but only 3 more weeks till I'm off for the summer!!:thumbup:
> Suki what you said to your oh was priceless and if you ask me he walked right into it:haha:
> Ready I hope your little guy is doing well
> Despie I haven't heard as much from you I hope you are doing well hon!
> Milty,peacebaby, crystal,HA,Jax,Shellie,BF, everyone else :hugs:
> 
> Afm I don't know if it's clomid induced but I have a weird chart!! I'm hating the 2ww!!!!
> 
> Soy messed up my chart big time too :thumbup:Am doing ok thanks ,had an ear infection and was in bed for a week then it was my birthday and tomorrow is my babies seventh birthday so it's been pretty busy ,also joined slimming world ,lost a stone in three weeks and am out on my walks again ,also waiting to o ,trying to take it easy and go with the flow this month :haha:Yea right :winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...



Ohhh congrats on the weight loss, it can be so tough!! And happy belated birthday, hope you were treated well (also happy bday to your LO!)


----------



## readyformore

Jen, it's probably wacky from the clomid.

Despie, good job on the weight loss. :thumbup:

Suki, those poor OH's. :haha: They have to deal with our crazy medicated selves! Maybe the 2ww won't be so bad if it's making you crazy now. :shrug:

Hi to everyone! :flower:

We had a really good weekend. Fun time camping. My son seems to be ok. We came home and our neighbor's house is completely empty and he never even mentioned a thing. I wonder if it will hit him later. 

On the ttc front, all signs are a go for AF in a couple of days. Stupid body. :growlmad:. Feeling a little hysterical and desperate. Lovely!! Cycle #26. Really? Really? I was thinking yesterday that there's no way it has been this long already. I only started to ttc when my dd was 1. Oh wait, she's now 3. :haha::cry::haha::cry::haha::cry::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I started wen my dd was eleven months ,she's seven today :nope:Pretty scary ,hope u feel better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready: :hugs: I'm like you and Despi so I know how you feel

On another note I hope your son does ok today

Despi: have fun with your daughter

Suki & Jen: let's just hope the clomid works and was worth it

:hi:Good morning to everyone

Where is everyone at in there cycle? I've lost track this month

Ok guys I have a confession please don't kill me or think I'm crazy...
Have you seen how on fire the June testing thread is? Well it is and when they had has many positives as days the first thought in my head was "hmm the world must be fixing to end":dohh:

Why would I think such a thing? It's crazy! I am Truely happy for everyone though I just thought if were that lucky something must be wrong...


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ready: :hugs: I'm like you and Despi so I know how you feel
> 
> On another note I hope your son does ok today
> 
> Despi: have fun with your daughter
> 
> Suki & Jen: let's just hope the clomid works and was worth it
> 
> :hi:Good morning to everyone
> 
> Where is everyone at in there cycle? I've lost track this month
> 
> Ok guys I have a confession please don't kill me or think I'm crazy...
> Have you seen how on fire the June testing thread is? Well it is and when they had has many positives as days the first thought in my head was "hmm the world must be fixing to end":dohh:
> 
> Why would I think such a thing? It's crazy! I am Trotsky happy for everyone though I just if were that lucky something must be wrong...

Runs to read the June testing thread :haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I can't do it. I avoid all testing threads. It just makes me feel more broken and angry when I see bfps from someone. It just hurts.:blush:
You guys are ok with it, so maybe in time it won't hurt as much?:shrug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I rarely ever venture outside of my subscribed threads, so no testing threads for me. I can't handle all the drama and devastation every time someone gets a BFN at 4dpo or something ridiculously early. And I have a hard time feeling sympathetic for someone upset over getting a BFN after 6 months ttc or something... I just can't relate anymore. I'm bitter and shriveled up like the Grinch. I'm ok with that.

Today is our post-cycle consult with the dr. I'm not expecting to hear any new information today, but hoping dr will give us a shot of encouragement... he did on the phone when he called with my official BFN beta, and it would really help to hear it again, in person, to see his face when he says it's not time to think about giving up yet. I'm having loads of EWCM yesterday and today so I know ovulation is near, and I honestly don't care. It's not like anything would happen if we bd'd a hundred times in the next 24 hours, so what difference does it make? :shrug: We're still on track for an FET (frozen) cycle starting with my next AF, so based on my EWCM I'd have to guess that will be in about two weeks....

Big hugs to Crystal and Garnet - been thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well BFP used to bother me years ago but the don't anymore and I'm usually happy for them unless I think they are bad parents ....

However I don't usually feel bad for someone who gets a BFN because that's what I expect the exception to that is when they had an IUI or IVF cycle or maybe they had a triphasic chart & was 3 days late or something like that

I'm usually not even phased by my BFNs what gets me is time periods that pass when someone hits the 1 yr or 2 yr. I'm always upset when another year goes by for me. I'm also really bad when anyone suffers a loss I really don't handle it at all. It's embarrassing because I can't be there for them. I even lost one really good friend because I would break down in tears at the first sight of her. 

Sorry I'm rambling


----------



## Milty

HA you should be encouraged for your next cycle listen to your doc


Oh and you can always BD for fun


----------



## Jennifer01

Happy: Good luck with this cycle, and I hope something good comes from your appointment!

Ready: I sometimes avoid testing threads, etc. sometimes not. It's going on 3 years for us and I def get pissed about the "poor me, it's been 3 months" posts but sometimes it just rolls off me. One time I put my name in to be on a testing thread and got ignored so I got pissy and refused to try again :haha:

Milty: I don't think you're crazy! Every time I hear a drug induced zombie attack news story I think it's over too!! I will check out the thread now though...

Good morning to all the ltttc'ers!
Fertility friend changed my O date:growlmad:
I still believe its day 16...today I got a big glob of brown ewcm..wtf?!
Is this clomid induced? I feel crampy as well.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> However I don't usually feel bad for someone who gets a BFN because that's what I expect the exception to that is when they had an IUI or IVF cycle or maybe they had a triphasic chart & was 3 days late or something like that

You're absolutely right, and I hadn't thought about that before - I think the reason I can't relate to the regular TTCers anymore is because I always expect a BFN.




Milty said:


> I'm usually not even phased by my BFNs what gets me is time periods that pass when someone hits the 1 yr or 2 yr. I'm always upset when another year goes by for me. I'm also really bad when anyone suffers a loss I really don't handle it at all. It's embarrassing because I can't be there for them. I even lost one really good friend because I would break down in tears at the first sight of her.

Personally, I appreciate it when a friend can cry with me over my losses - I feel less alone - it feels like someone else cares about my babies, that they were real to someone other than me.... I'm sorry you lost your friend, but I wouldn't be embarrassed over your tears if I were you. I'm sure deep down it meant a lot to her that you cared so much. :hugs:




Milty said:


> HA you should be encouraged for your next cycle listen to your doc
> 
> 
> Oh and you can always BD for fun

I am trying to keep the faith for the next cycle, it's just hard. He really was very encouraging over the phone two weeks ago. I need him to be that way again today for DH, because DH wasn't on the phone with us two weeks ago and he really needs to hear it straight from the horse's mouth. He's really having a very hard time with this failed cycle. I hope today's consult will help him.

As for BD for fun, that's exactly what we did on Friday night. :winkwink: I tried to seduce DH last night (even when I know it's pointless, I am always horny as hell around ovulation!!) but no dice - he was too tired and I left it too late in the evening. :dohh: Maybe tonight... I like to capitalize on the mood when it strikes, since it only strikes me a few days each month! :haha:


----------



## Milty

Thanks HA what you said means a lot...I even started crying at work which is bad but I feel soo much better ...

As for more of my craziness I really think orgasims are better during O


----------



## Milty

Jen: I think you are right and it's CD 16... Clomid is messing with you


If you take the EWCM off it will change your dates back


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jen: I think you are right and it's CD 16... Clomid is messing with you
> 
> 
> If you take the EWCM off it will change your dates back

Thanks Milty I did it!


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Ready: :hugs: :hi:Good morning to everyone
> 
> Where is everyone at in there cycle? I've lost track this month
> ...

Added my name to the June testing board... I think I'd 7 DPO. 
Milty... I think we're booked for the same testing date... Cool! :hugs::hugs:

Not sure of anything this month - totally not sure when O'd (if O'd)! Been sick with a really bad cough so not totally sure if I'm getting good, fertile CM or just peeing myself... :blush::dohh: Not sure...


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay. Just a quick hello I'm crazily busy today will post properly am

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

More4mom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ready: :hugs: :hi:Good morning to everyone
> 
> Where is everyone at in there cycle? I've lost track this month
> ...
> 
> Added my name to the June testing board... I think I'd 7 DPO.
> Milty... I think we're booked for the same testing date... Cool! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Not sure of anything this month - totally not sure when O'd (if O'd)! Been sick with a really bad cough so not totally sure if I'm getting good, fertile CM or just peeing myself... :blush::dohh: Not sure...Click to expand...

Yeah cycle buddy


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ready: :hugs: :hi:Good morning to everyone
> 
> Where is everyone at in there cycle? I've lost track this month
> ...
> 
> Added my name to the June testing board... I think I'd 7 DPO.
> Milty... I think we're booked for the same testing date... Cool! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Not sure of anything this month - totally not sure when O'd (if O'd)! Been sick with a really bad cough so not totally sure if I'm getting good, fertile CM or just peeing myself... :blush::dohh: Not sure...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah cycle buddyClick to expand...

I'm 7 dpo also!!!


----------



## Milty

Yeah!!!:happydance:

I'm technically only 6 but hey it's very close

My chart is also cracking me up


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Yeah!!!:happydance:
> 
> I'm technically only 6 but hey it's very close
> 
> My chart is also cracking me up

It's a good looking chart


----------



## Milty

But funny because I didn't :sex:


----------



## More4mom

Me too... between 6 and 7 dpo. I think 6, but FF says 7. So we'll see...
Good to have a couple of cycle buddies! I'm already starting to symptom check (obsess)... 

Milty - Nice chart!!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> But funny because I didn't :sex:

:haha:


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> But funny because I didn't :sex:

Oh, for heavens sake... !!! :hugs::haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:dance::flasher::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Milty

Sorry I promise I can still be a fun cycle buddy

:dust::dust:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Sorry I promise I can still be a fun cycle buddy
> 
> :dust::dust:

Meh no worries I had enough shags for the both of us :haha:


----------



## Milty

Geez girl you did ...I might have to call you Despi ; )


----------



## More4mom

Impressive Jen... Puts my three-times to shame!!! :dohh:
(OMgosh... I'm almost jealous!!!! WTH??)


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Geez girl you did ...I might have to call you Despi ; )

:cry::cry::blush::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I promise I can still be a fun cycle buddy
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Meh no worries I had enough shags for the both of us :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Are you both on Viagra :haha:


----------



## Milty

Despi you know I love you:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh would have doubled it if I let him!
I was following doctors orders for my first clomid cycle :haha:


----------



## shellie31

I've tried viagra cos was told it can make women more horny & TBH i need some of that but it did NOTHING except leave hubby who also took one with a hard on for hours lol :rofl:. He was happy but shagging all night is something i did as a youngster, not got the stamina now :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

I've given up on the testing threads as the last one I was on there was someone driving me nuts :haha::haha:

Just waiting for the :witch: to arrive on Thursday. Am 100% certain I am out :coffee: *sigh*


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi you know I love you:hugs:

I know babes ,me too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

shellie31 said:


> I've tried viagra cos was told it can make women more horny & TBH i need some of that but it did NOTHING except leave hubby who also took one with a hard on for hours lol :rofl:. He was happy but shagging all night is something i did as a youngster, not got the stamina now :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:so funny :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I've given up on the testing threads as the last one I was on there was someone driving me nuts :haha::haha:
> 
> Just waiting for the :witch: to arrive on Thursday. Am 100% certain I am out :coffee: *sigh*

I hope u are proved wrong :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

BF what makes you so certain?


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh my..there's like 4 preg. at work right now:cry:


----------



## Milty

I'm pretty much Surounded by PG people right now or ones who just had babies...I'm ok with it now ...the one that was hard was the girl who was obviously pg but didn't have a clue ...it's a good thing I told her because nobody else would and she delivered 2 or 3 weeks later:shrug:..at first I was so pissed I didn't want to say anything but then I decided unless I wanted to deliver the thing I better tell her

God bless you Ready I don't know how you do it


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Ready I don't know how you do it

The last day I worked, it was really difficult. 

But, now I am going to adopt a fellow ltttc member's idea and hope all of my patient's deliver the wrong gender baby. :haha: 
Someone with a room full of pink fluffy frilly dresses giving birth to a baby with a penis.....that might just get me through my day! :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

For me, the thing is they are students, all unplanned obviously, and I'm having a hard time being supportive (doing my job) because it's getting to me. OH just had a friend announce his wife's pregnancy today and OH was really upset, which is not normal for him. We are both having a rough time with it right now.


----------



## readyformore

Jenn, I do understand what you are saying. I had 2 labor patients and I was just praying that neither one of them delivered while I was their nurse...................I just didn't give a shit about them. That's the honest truth. I kept them safe but my sympathy and compassion were gone. 

I've done it for so long that I know how to kiss ass and no one will think I was even having a bad day. Then I can come home and cry.

Seeing people so easily achieve what we have worked so hard for is really difficult.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jenn, I do understand what you are saying. I had 2 labor patients and I was just praying that neither one of them delivered while I was their nurse...................I just didn't give a shit about them. That's the honest truth. I kept them safe but my sympathy and compassion were gone.
> 
> I've done it for so long that I know how to kiss ass and no one will think I was even having a bad day. Then I can come home and cry.
> 
> Seeing people so easily achieve what we have worked so hard for is really difficult.


:hugs:


----------



## Milty

How is everyone?

How are my cycle buddies holding up? This is the worst time huh being 8 to 9DPO


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> How are my cycle buddies holding up? This is the worst time huh being 8 to 9DPO

Ugh I hate it Milty, it's purgatory!!! I feel the same as I have for the last 18 years so I'm sure AF is on her way...now I have to decide whether I want to bother with the clomid again, or just wait for the lap in sept!


----------



## readyformore

Is the 2ww any worse with clomid Jen? Or is it treating you the same as usual?


----------



## Milty

I've wondered what clomid would be like for me...

How does it compare to soy?

I know as I say this that this is why the 2WW sucks so bad but I'm saying it anyway...your not out yet going by your chart

Please don't hate me because I said it


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I've wondered what clomid would be like for me...
> 
> How does it compare to soy?
> 
> I know as I say this that this is why the 2WW sucks so bad but I'm saying it anyway...your not out yet going by your chart
> 
> Please don't hate me because I said it

I have found that some months are worse than others, medicated or not. Clomid was bad, 1 of my femara months was bad, but 2 others were not as bad. These last two months, which were unmedicated, were just plain awful for me. I don't know about soy, but I guess it would act like clomid. Not sure though.:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Milty, in all this time you've never tried clomid?


----------



## Milty

Nope and I've only kinda tried the Soy one month

Two reasons
1. I really don't like taking medicine or dealing with doctors much and 
2. I have Hyper O. Every time I've been monitored I've looked like I was already on something. Apparently I should be extremely fertile but I guess no one ever told my body

I will say it matches up with everyone else in my family though. I've never seen more fertile people in my life. I'm the 31 grandchild for example and I'm not the last. Also multiples are very very common in my family. It's mostly twins but there are a couple triplets and in the past long ago one set of quads. 

I used to be afraid if twins:haha: now I'd love them however I am scared of triplets


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> How are my cycle buddies holding up? This is the worst time huh being 8 to 9DPO

9 DPO here and already scanning websites for chances of a BFP this early... I think if I had HPT's at home, I'd be peeing on them already!! Silly, cuz not to hopeful this month! 

I think I'm a closet POAS adict!!!... :dohh:


----------



## Milty

More4mom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> How are my cycle buddies holding up? This is the worst time huh being 8 to 9DPO
> 
> 9 DPO here and already scanning websites for chances of a BFP this early... I think if I had HPT's at home, I'd be peeing on them already!! Silly, cuz not to hopeful this month!
> 
> I think I'm a closet POAS adict!!!... :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh don't feel bad I almost tested myself just for the heck of it


----------



## More4mom

Jennifer01 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> How are my cycle buddies holding up? This is the worst time huh being 8 to 9DPO
> 
> Ugh I hate it Milty, it's purgatory!!! I feel the same as I have for the last 18 years so I'm sure AF is on her way...now I have to decide whether I want to bother with the clomid again, or just wait for the lap in sept!Click to expand...

Nice temp rise Jen. Hang in there... What's that saying? It ain't over til in rains on the fat lady???... I dont' think that's it!! :nope:


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah to clarify I'd love to have triplets too but I'm scared I couldn't carry them long enough since I went into labor 5 weeks early with a singleton


----------



## Jennifer01

Sorry double post!


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Nope and I've only kinda tried the Soy one month
> I used to be afraid if twins:haha: now I'd love them however I am scared of triplets

I'd LOVE twins!!! My dad is an identical twin and my DH's mom is a fraternal twin (g/g). I know! I know!! :wacko: Crazy! Crazy!!! :wacko:


----------



## Jennifer01

I've never tried soy but clomid hasn't been too bad. Acne is prob the worst symptom, followed by more weepy than normal. I would say I've actually been a bit nicer than normal, maybe all I needed all this time was amped up hormones:haha:
I feel like there is more riding on this month I guess, because my hsg was a couple months ago and now the clomid...


----------



## Jennifer01

And Milty I love ya for being positive for me:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

More4mom said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> How are my cycle buddies holding up? This is the worst time huh being 8 to 9DPO
> 
> Ugh I hate it Milty, it's purgatory!!! I feel the same as I have for the last 18 years so I'm sure AF is on her way...now I have to decide whether I want to bother with the clomid again, or just wait for the lap in sept!Click to expand...
> 
> Nice temp rise Jen. Hang in there... What's that saying? It ain't over til in rains on the fat lady???... I dont' think that's it!! :nope:Click to expand...


:haha: thanks, I tried hard lol!!


----------



## Milty

I did have acne on the soy but I was very emotional

Well I think you chart looks good and you have done all that you can...

That's the worst part when it's out of our hands


----------



## Jennifer01

I know, such a loss of control thing!


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Oh yeah to clarify I'd love to have triplets too but I'm scared I couldn't carry them long enough since I went into labor 5 weeks early with a singleton

Triplets scare me silly. I don't want twins, but wouldn't reduce if they came my way. 

My mom's family is fertile mertile too. There are no multiples that I know of, but my grandma had over 30 grandkids. She had 7 herself, the last two at the ages of 43 and 45. My own mother had 3 kids but 4 pregnancies. Only 1 pregnancy was planned, the other 3 were conceived on various forms of birth control.:wacko:

Apparently, I take after my grandmother on my dad's side. My great-grandmother had 2 sets of fraternal twins. But, her daughter, my grandmother, had always wanted a large family and she struggled to conceive. She had 3 kids, all 5 years apart, and that was with no breastfeeding. So, it took her over 4 years to conceive each baby. My mom (fertile mertile) married my dad (son of not so fertile mertile) and my mom says that she could tell my grandmother was jealous of her fertility. Yep, I can see how that could happen. I would love to be consistently afraid that my husband was going to knock me up again!:haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Sorry I have been MIA been very busy, was AF a lung cancer conference today and yesterday had some new windows fitted. The old ones were in when they bought the house and they had a black pattern in so the new ones seem lovely & bright!

Jen- think you get the award for the most shagging :thumbup: I bet you're both exhausted! I'm keeping everything crossed for a clomid baby:hugs:

Despie- yah for the smiley face-get shagging!!:hugs:

Ready- sorry you're struggling at the moment, I'm sure you looked after your patients well & I'm sure you gave a shit just not as much as you would if you weren't dealing with not getting pregnant:hugs:

I think I'm CD 10 so need to start POAS & shagging soon, Im feeling okay at the moment I'm coming round to the fact that I'm probably not going to have another baby. I do feel pretty contended with my live which is a nice feeling. I'm not ready to give up yet but I think it will come soon.

Hi to Milty, Jax, more4. Shellie, Crystal, BF, Peace & anyone I've forgotten 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Here's the view from my bedroom window with my lovely new windows
https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/3cc666a9.jpg


----------



## alison29

I love that ready, I too would love to have that "problem". I try not to think about it when i see pg people I am always worried about telepathy plus don't want to put negative vibes out there. I am not faced with preggos on a daily basis like a lot of you seem to be. 

Things are going good here with me. Well just waiting to hear that I got promoted at work officially. I could really use the extra money as I have run up some credit card debt OH is not aware of:blush:.... My first AF after taking the BCPS was like a dream. Not a cramp or a clot. I know it's just withdrawal bleed anyway so that makes sense.

I am glad everyone is hangin in! Next week i take some days off work with the kids while dh goes fishing. We are going to the beach and just doing whatever we want I can't wait.


----------



## alison29

Suki you view and windows are gorgeous! I am glad you are finding a way to go with the flow. We have no other choice anyway.


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Oh yeah to clarify I'd love to have triplets too but I'm scared I couldn't carry them long enough since I went into labor 5 weeks early with a singleton

:hugs::hugs: I hear yah! I was on bed rest for 12 weeks with my daughter because I went into early labour at 24 weeks. She managed to hang tight to 36/5 weeks. She was sassy in utero, and is sassy out!! :haha:

Whew... Triplets would scare me!!! A huge blessing... but supppper scary!!


----------



## readyformore

Suki and Alison. You guys sound so peaceful...........it's lovely. :cloud9:

Maybe you can send some my way? Just rub an envelope over your arms or something and mail it to me? :haha:

I love the view Suki. And Alison, way to go on the promotion! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ready: I swear sometimes I think we are related... But Al's I'm the ONLY one in my family with issues. They really just have no clue and were so confused when I told them we were infertile but could say what was wrong. After we had DS I could tell they were relieved but then confused when we didn't have more. Now they think I just wanted one and I've never corrected them. Most everyone thinks that. At the moment I have 6 pg cousins.

Alison: yeah!! At your job

Suki: I really love your view...I love the country

More: that is very scary ...I hated the 1 week of bed rest I had

You guys are making me jealous with all your camping & beach going...I need to plan a vacation


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki what an amazing view! My front window view is of my nosy neighbours :haha:
Congrats Alison, good for you!
Triplets would be terrifying! I asked the doctor what the chance of multiples was with clomid, and he told me, but was that for people that don't already ovulate??
Bah, the chances of me getting even 1 are slim!


----------



## Jennifer01

More4mom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah to clarify I'd love to have triplets too but I'm scared I couldn't carry them long enough since I went into labor 5 weeks early with a singleton
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I hear yah! I was on bed rest for 12 weeks with my daughter because I went into early labour at 24 weeks. She managed to hang tight to 36/5 weeks. She was sassy in utero, and is sassy out!! :haha:
> 
> Whew... Triplets would scare me!!! A huge blessing... but supppper scary!!Click to expand...

I had bed rest for 2 weeks before delivering at 30 weeks, so I don't think it's for me either!


----------



## Milty

See back when I considered IVF my doc told me I could save a lot of $ because I could just take clomid and I would probably end up with about 8 eggs retrieved 

Also there was no way I was taking a bunch of shots


----------



## Jennifer01

I swear, if you go by the pain ovulation on clomid caused, I must have popped out a dozen little suckers!! :haha:
I got a day 21 prog test on the weekend but never thought to ask the office what the number was...should I be calling and asking? Would it just tell me if I ovulated?


----------



## Milty

Ohh no call you could find out if you are pg ...

See if you are your progesterone will be higher than if you just ovulated


----------



## Milty

At least I'm pretty sure Ready will know for sure


----------



## Jennifer01

Really?! I thought it was just to confirm ov. It was only 5 dpo...
I'm flipping back and forth between being negative and having new hope with meds/surgery on the way. Ok, maybe I spent an hour googling "chances of pregnancy on clomid when you already ovulate" :haha: they were not great!
Milty I know you said you didn't get any bd in before o, but were you being literal, or like you only got one in?


----------



## Milty

I know you must be looking at my chart it is insane


I was actually being literal ... I mean I've had some sex just not on the right dates ...let me go back and look


----------



## Jennifer01

It's a good looking chart!


----------



## Milty

Ok we BD on CD 8,9 & 16. Those are the closest to O ...so even if FF was off a day I'm still out


----------



## Jennifer01

Hmm I think you squeaked it in with the day 9 bd! You know this would be the type of cycle that you'd end up with a bfp right:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Umm But I O'd 5 days later... How could this be the month?

I thought 4 days was the max


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Umm But I O'd 5 days later... How could this be the month?
> 
> I thought 4 days was the max

I was told 5?!


----------



## readyformore

Jen, I was told chances of high order multiples (triplets and up) are about the same as a natural cycle, as with clomid or femara. When I conceived my son with clomid, I had 3 follicles and got 1 baby. 
Twins are 10% chance with clomid, 7% with femara, and about 3% unassisted. 

Injectables will give you high order multiples. I avoided those just for that reason. I would rather never be pregnant than to have a litter in there. I made that same decision while ttc my first as well. We were doing clomid/IUI then straight to IVF. 

And yes, I alternate between being hopeful about drugs/intervention and feeling hopeless about the entire idea. Some days I see myself being pregnant again and I can picture my kids with the baby. Other days, I think it's impossible. 

I would call about your progesterone level just for your own knowledge, but I'm just that type of person. I think you should know what your test results are, regardless of what they are, even if it's a cholesterol level. I want to know the number, not just, "It's good." I would not put any stock into relating a progesterone level to pregnancy. You could have a really high level of progesterone just from multiple follicles, but not be pregnant. Or, you could have an average progesterone and be pregnant.


----------



## Milty

Jennifer01 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Umm But I O'd 5 days later... How could this be the month?
> 
> I thought 4 days was the max
> 
> I was told 5?!Click to expand...

Oh well either way not good odds...check out my Nov. 2011 chart which was awesome and triphasic but also a BFN

Ready is right get your numbers but it would be nice if you could get pg test news as well... Darn


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jen, I was told chances of high order multiples (triplets and up) are about the same as a natural cycle, as with clomid or femara. When I conceived my son with clomid, I had 3 follicles and got 1 baby.
> Twins are 10% chance with clomid, 7% with femara, and about 3% unassisted.
> 
> Injectables will give you high order multiples. I avoided those just for that reason. I would rather never be pregnant than to have a litter in there. I made that same decision while ttc my first as well. We were doing clomid/IUI then straight to IVF.
> 
> And yes, I alternate between being hopeful about drugs/intervention and feeling hopeless about the entire idea. Some days I see myself being pregnant again and I can picture my kids with the baby. Other days, I think it's impossible.
> 
> I would call about your progesterone level just for your own knowledge, but I'm just that type of person. I think you should know what your test results are, regardless of what they are, even if it's a cholesterol level. I want to know the number, not just, "It's good." I would not put any stock into relating a progesterone level to pregnancy. You could have a really high level of progesterone just from multiple follicles, but not be pregnant. Or, you could have an average progesterone and be pregnant.

Thanks ready! Really I'm much more worried about it never working than having multiples. I've done the same as you, pictured my family with a baby in my head, and go back and forth on if I should be hopeful!
So high progesterone would indicate multiple follies? I feel like a dunce about this stuff, and really I've had years to read up :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Geez that was a good chart...November must have been a tough one!
I will call tomorrow for the number-it actually just never occurred to me to get it:shrug:
Thank you ladies for being there :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I was given clomid because my RE wanted to increase my number of follicles to elevate my progesterone and therefore increase my 11 day lp. It never increased my lp by even a day. 
I don't know if high progesterone is indicative of multiple follicles, but multiple follicles can cause progesterone to be higher. I hope that makes sense. 



I just totally unloaded on a new thread about stress being a factor. Sheesh, I guess I have a lot to say about it!:haha:


----------



## Milty

Oh I know just which one you are talking about Ready ...I didn't even look because I knew I would go off...

I'm not stressed now but I was in my 20's

Yes Nov. was hard because of my chart and it was the very first time in 6 years of charting my LP was not 12 days. That month I had strafed taking DHA and it has increased my LP


----------



## shellie31

I go from being full of PMA that i will have another baby oneday to days of NMA when i think it's an impossible dream:cry:.

I've tried soy & the first couple of cycles i REALLY felt ovulation but the side effects are shite :growlmad:, nausea, crabbit, etc. I've read of women on clomid having the same side effects. I've ditched the soy as the last couple of cycles i took it i don't know if i ovulated or not :wacko:

:hi: to all you girls :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki i love your view ,it's so relaxing and I love how you have become ,I think I am going down that road too but for me it's concentrating on the weightloss that's helping me ,I am starting to accept the fact that I will prob never have another baby but after having my six month old neice twice a week that's ok :haha:Wot makes me sad is my hubby adores her and it makes me sad and proud seeing him with her as he is wonderful with babies but I guess I have to be thankful for the four I have ,:cloud9:Sending all you loveky lafies lots of hugs and hoping one day very soon we find closure one way or another ,ready ,h.a Alison Milty suki bf jax shellie jenn :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning all!

Despie good for you with the weight loss! I'm a bit overweight (about 10 pounds) and I find it so hard to get motivated and not eat treats!! I love love junk food and it's definately my downfall!

I called the doctors office (cause Milty said so :haha: ) and my cd 21 prog level was 81 which means I ovulated, yay me:happydance: I knew I did but it's nice to get reassurance!

Hope everyone is having a lovely Thursday, :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

81? Nice. Mine was 23 with femara and I nearly jumped up and down because it was more than 15.:haha:


----------



## readyformore

I was reading a book last night. The main female character had a date with a man that she is very attracted to. She feels that it was a disaster and she lost her chance with him. Here are a few sentences from the book. When I read it, it stopped me dead in my tracks. To me, it describes infertility perfectly:

"Placing my head on my knees, I let the irrational tears fall unrestrained. I am crying over the loss of something I never had. How ridiculous. Mourning something that never was-my dashed hopes, my dashed dreams, and my soured expectations."

Perhaps I shall put this in my siggy. This is how I feel every time I shed a tear about this.


----------



## Milty

81 wow umm I think mine was only 10 but it was at just the expect level for O

Is mine low?

Ready I like the quote


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> 81 wow umm I think mine was only 10 but it was at just the expect level for O
> 
> Is mine low?
> 
> Ready I like the quote

Milty I'm not sure, but there are different units of measurement I think? I wonder if I did release more than 1 egg?
I feel crampy so I suspect AF may join me in a few days.
Ready I like the quote also!


----------



## readyformore

Maybe it's just a different measurement? Milty and I are both from the states and you're Canadian right? Maybe that's it?


----------



## Milty

Ohh ok I was really worried for a sec


----------



## readyformore

My unmedicated cycle was 9.6 and that's decent.


----------



## Milty

Ohh good you made me feel better

I am somewhat paranoid that I might of had chemicals recently so I freezes out for a sec


----------



## More4mom

readyformore said:


> And yes, I alternate between being hopeful about drugs/intervention and feeling hopeless about the entire idea. Some days I see myself being pregnant again and I can picture my kids with the baby. Other days, I think it's impossible.

Me too.... (huge sigh)
Me too.... :shrug:


----------



## More4mom

Some decent news... I got my appointment with the speacialist on July 19th. Initially, they told me October or November. Sweet!! :thumbup: Maybe I'll get some answers. Plus, the doc they booked me with is a bit of a super-star in our city! Even sweeter... :happydance:

10 dpo - Good God, this is hard!!! I need a distraction... :coffee:


----------



## Jennifer01

Checking around online I'm thinking that Canadian values are measured differently...I think for me at least a 30 is what they would want to see


----------



## Jennifer01

More4mom I'm also 10 dpo, and my specialist appt is July 18! Spooky!! :haha:


----------



## More4mom

Ready... your quote brought tears to my eyes!!! :cry: How can I possibly love someone so much that hasn't even been created yet... if ever!! How is that possible??


----------



## readyformore

:hugs:More 4. I have no advice. At 10 dpo you guys usually have to scrap me off the floor. :haha:


----------



## More4mom

Jennifer01 said:


> More4mom I'm also 10 dpo, and my specialist appt is July 18! Spooky!! :haha:

Spooky for sure. July 18th is our 20th wedding anniversary too, so a huge year for us!!


----------



## readyformore

More4mom said:


> Ready... your quote brought tears to my eyes!!! :cry: How can I possibly love someone so much that hasn't even been created yet... if ever!! How is that possible??

I don't know. It's bizarre isn't it? How can we be so upset about something we never had? 


I have to admit, that the quote is from a hugely racey book. Some libraries have even banned it because it's too full of sex, (I haven't gotten to that part yet). It's very popular right now with all of my friends and family. :haha:


----------



## More4mom

Well then... someone, please... scrap me off the floor... It smells like crap down here!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

I have about 10 minutes before I need to leave for the grocery store. We can discuss my menu plans. It will either make you hungry or make you sleepy. Either way, it's a distraction! :haha:

Tonight we are having BBQ pork sandwiches from the crockpot. I also just decided to make a pasta salad to go with it. Yummy!


----------



## More4mom

readyformore said:


> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> Ready... your quote brought tears to my eyes!!! :cry: How can I possibly love someone so much that hasn't even been created yet... if ever!! How is that possible??
> 
> I don't know. It's bizarre isn't it? How can we be so upset about something we never had?
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that the quote is from a hugely racey book. Some libraries have even banned it because it's too full of sex, (I haven't gotten to that part yet). It's very popular right now with all of my friends and family. :haha:Click to expand...

That sounds like the perfect distraction... except for the fact that that's where you got that heart-wrenching quote from... and it's probably "illegal" here in Canada!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

More4mom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> Ready... your quote brought tears to my eyes!!! :cry: How can I possibly love someone so much that hasn't even been created yet... if ever!! How is that possible??
> 
> I don't know. It's bizarre isn't it? How can we be so upset about something we never had?
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that the quote is from a hugely racey book. Some libraries have even banned it because it's too full of sex, (I haven't gotten to that part yet). It's very popular right now with all of my friends and family. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like the perfect distraction... except for the fact that that's where you got that heart-wrenching quote from... and it's probably "illegal" here in Canada!!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

It probably is a good distraction unless you are trying not to have sex! When I am in jizz conservation mode prior to ov, I try not to read something so juicy. I'm on cd3 so I am gearing up for DH to have his fun prior to the drought! :haha:


----------



## Milty

I'm 9DPO or 9.5 hehe

To be honest this time does not hurt me 

Back my first 3 yrs TTC when AF came I was really upset ...back then you couldn't test early

My mom really helped me with it saying if in 10 years I still have no children will you regret the time you spent greving? 

It sounds cruel now as I type it but it was perfect for the moment and help me move past the grief


----------



## Milty

I can't keep up with you guys ...you move to fast for this old lady


----------



## Jennifer01

More4mom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> Ready... your quote brought tears to my eyes!!! :cry: How can I possibly love someone so much that hasn't even been created yet... if ever!! How is that possible??
> 
> I don't know. It's bizarre isn't it? How can we be so upset about something we never had?
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that the quote is from a hugely racey book. Some libraries have even banned it because it's too full of sex, (I haven't gotten to that part yet). It's very popular right now with all of my friends and family. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like the perfect distraction... except for the fact that that's where you got that heart-wrenching quote from... and it's probably "illegal" here in Canada!!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...


Are you in Ontario more4mom?
Ready is it the shades of gray book?
I'm not needing to be scraped up...yet. Seriously, mood wise, clomid seems kind of good for me:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Yep, it's the first book. Even my husband is reading it. :haha:

Are you kidding? Are there illegal books in Canada?


----------



## Jennifer01

:haha: she is definately kidding ready!!


----------



## Milty

Ok you guys had me worried again


----------



## More4mom

Jen - No, I'm in the West (SK). Are you Canadian too?

Ready - I was totally kidding!! You are so funny... :winkwink: I think I can almost smell those BBQ pork sandwhiches!!! That was actually a really good distraction... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

More4mom said:


> Jen - No, I'm in the West (SK). Are you Canadian too?
> 
> Ready - I was totally kidding!! You are so funny... :winkwink: I think I can almost smell those BBQ pork sandwhiches!!! That was actually a really good distraction... :thumbup::thumbup:

Yup Ontario!


----------



## More4mom

Jennifer01 said:


> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> Jen - No, I'm in the West (SK). Are you Canadian too?
> 
> Ready - I was totally kidding!! You are so funny... :winkwink: I think I can almost smell those BBQ pork sandwhiches!!! That was actually a really good distraction... :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Yup Ontario!Click to expand...

Both 10 DPO, both with specialist appts on July 18/19... Not so spooky anymore. Just Canadian!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

More4mom said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> Jen - No, I'm in the West (SK). Are you Canadian too?
> 
> Ready - I was totally kidding!! You are so funny... :winkwink: I think I can almost smell those BBQ pork sandwhiches!!! That was actually a really good distraction... :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Yup Ontario!Click to expand...
> 
> Both 10 DPO, both with specialist appts on July 18/19... Not so spooky anymore. Just Canadian!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Never been out your way, one day I will travel across Canada, so much awesomeness to see!


----------



## Jennifer01

Anybody testing on fathers day?


----------



## Milty

I might test tomorrow ...I don't know my chart is freaking me out


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I might test tomorrow ...I don't know my chart is freaking me out

Good or bad?

I'm too scared to test :haha:


----------



## Milty

Jennifer01 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I might test tomorrow ...I don't know my chart is freaking me out
> 
> Good or bad?
> 
> I'm too scared to test :haha:Click to expand...

Oh hehe both


----------



## shellie31

This thread moves so fast, i can hardly keep up :haha:.

Ready. I liked that quote & it's so true. For the first few years of TTC i'd be a crying mess when the :witch: showed up :cry:. Now i'm sort of not expecting to get a BFP so in a way it hurts less IYKWIM :wacko:. I've been blessed 3 times so i am very lucky:cloud9: but if this desire for another baby would just fuck off i'd be able to move on but it doesn't seem to want to leave me :nope:. It's sad that i may never see my hubby with our baby but i'm not going to stop hoping & praying for that BFP till the menopause tells me the game is over :cry:. 
That book sounds good, i like raunchy books :blush:. Who's the author?

:hi: girls & good luck for those testing:winkwink:. YAY for specialist appointments :yipee:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

Nice to see you're all as well as can be LTTTC expected :flower:

Good luck to all those testing soon - it would be so awesome to have some good news but hey no pressure just :hugs::hugs:

Ready that quote really is appropriate to this struggle. 

I tend to come to bnb to check in on the yoga thread for updates and to check my pm's but i also check in on you girls to see how you're all doing. My self denial about my apparent immune issues has come back to bite me - my 2ww turned into 3weeks with a no show from AF. After too many stark white test sticks I had betas done and low & behold, low levels of hcg detected, far too low really and it rapidly hit 0. All of this in a week long ttc ride, but no fun fair :nope: So now i'm deciding which of the immune specialists to see and get a plan in place. 

Sorry that I can't be better at supporting everyone here, I'm just not in a healthy place right now but I do think of everyone and carry good thoughts for all of you everyday:hugs:

Hope everyone has great weekend. We have Euro footy (that's soccer US ladies) to distract. Tonight England plays Sweden and you can't help but be swept by the waves of national pride & expectations. Not a girly distraction I know but at least its 90 or so minutes of not obsessing over why the body betrays.

lots of :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Peace honey ....I'm so sorry:hugs:

Please don't worry about supporting us we are here foe you sweetie


----------



## alison29

Hi every one,
I do like that quote too ready...Well I don't know if you all remember me telling you about my uber fertile sil how she was going to try for #4 for two months etc...Well yesterday she annouced she is pregnant after having sex one time that month and before the doctors told her she was healed after having her IUD removed with surgery (it migrated away from it's spot). She said she locked herself in the bathroom and cried for 2 hrs because she had infact decided against getting pregnant again and OOPSY here i am 9 wks.
alright well let me tell you i feel so bad for her. She gets the luxury of regretting the precious life she has been gifted with. Why is it God's plan for some and not others? She is only six months younger then me.So it as it turns out she was pregnant at our mothers day party had just found out. Anyway just thought I would share.


----------



## alison29

Don't worry about us here peace. I bet it will make you feel better to just pay attention elsewhere :) YOga is great...


----------



## More4mom

I admire those who can do yoga, and admire even more those who actually enjoy it. I hate it. It's too slow, or too whatevs. Have tried different instructors, classes, and nada. I walk out usually more iritated than when I got there. Not good. So I joined taekwondo. :thumbup: Way better fit for me. Go figure! 

Peace, the love here is for everyone, and sometimes, we we have no "love" (tapped out) to give, the others on this thread instinctively pick up the slack and get us through! So glad you are here!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Peace I have pm you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Peace like you I'm really enjoying the Yoga


More well said


----------



## More4mom

Alison, I have a SIL like that too. When they decided to "try" for their 2nd, she basically said that they DTD once and that was it. She said that like "t'aint nothin'"... If I didn't love her so much, I would have throttled her! _(God forgive me for that thought)_


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Oh hehe both

Milty... your chart is crazy!... No wonder you're thinking of testing. I told myself I wouldn't test until after AF is due. 11 dpo today... 

Ready... how was that yummy BBQ pork sandwich??? (had to ask)


----------



## Milty

I know it is crazy

I'm sitting here thinking ok I don't get PG normally how could 1 BD 5 days before O do it there is pretty much no way

But with the chart it was worth wasting a test


----------



## Jennifer01

Peacebaby I hope you are ok, you know we will always be here for you! I hope the immune issues can be dealt with quickly and you will be in a good place soon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I know it is crazy
> 
> I'm sitting here thinking ok I don't get PG normally how could 1 BD 5 days before O do it there is pretty much no way
> 
> But with the chart it was worth wasting a test

Did I miss something? Did you test Milty? I've decided I won't until I'm due-monday


----------



## Milty

Yes I did BFN...it was just my chart 

I would not have tested otherwise...I have had charts like this before though


----------



## More4mom

(((Hugs!!))) Sorry for the BFN Milty! Your chart is just so... Wow!


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Yes I did BFN...it was just my chart
> 
> I would not have tested otherwise...I have had charts like this before though

You are only 10 dpo Milty...
This feels like the longest 2ww ever!


----------



## Milty

Check out my Chart from Nov. 2011 it's similar to this one


----------



## Jennifer01

I saw that Milty, it sucks when your chart plays mind games with you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> I can't keep up with you guys ...you move to fast for this old lady

I'm trying to keep up but I'm struggling :dohh: don't get enough chance to get on at the moment so will just send :hug: to everyone.


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Peace :hugs:


Yuck day at work today. I am looking forward to having tomorrow off. I have to work 12 hours on Father's Day on Sunday. Poor DH. He's in charge and without a 'partner in crime' on his one special day a year. :haha:

I know that we are all 'reproductively challenged' here on this thread, but we are due for good things. Not just for some bfps, but for some BABIES!!! [-o&lt;
Maybe Milty will just pop on here one day and say, "Oh, I have a new baby!" :happydance: How's the process going Milty?


----------



## Milty

I agree Ready we are due...


----------



## Jennifer01

This thread is beyond due for good news! When August comes, and I hit the three year mark, I might be a mess...


----------



## Milty

Jen I'm hoping that you have good news this month


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jen I'm hoping that you have good news this month

Thanks Milty that would be great...but I fear this is a month just like any other! One thing I'm worried about is I've heard clomid can give you a longer lp, so i don't want to get hopeful if I'm late bc it might just be the clomid...ugh!!


----------



## Milty

well I can tell you the SOY made my LP 1 day longer than normal....

and my new normal is longer than in the past because I started taking DHEA


----------



## Butterfly67

Maybe that is why my LP is so fricking long as I took low dose soy this month :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Six years for me so is def ltttc :nope:Fuck it I am gonna get myself a bfp :haha:Bf u still temping ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I agree we need some babies in the thread, I'll certainly give it my best shot! If it goes by shagging alone I think Jen & Despie are in the lead :haha:

Keeping everything crossed that we'll all have our time. We'll be 3 years in Nov so think that will be the end for us cos I want my life back. I seem to be in a good place with it all at the moment- I'm accepting there probably won't be another baby for us and that's okay. If it doesn't work I know we gave it a good shot.

I'm painting my lounge window frame this morning then having my new curtain pole & curtains up. Might go crazy & pop to Next and get some new cushions for the sofa.

Happy Saturday ladies sending you all lots of love

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Six years for me so is def ltttc :nope:Fuck it I am gonna get myself a bfp :haha:Bf u still temping ?:hugs::hugs:

Thought I would start it up again today :thumbup: but if AF doesn't show by tomorrow I am done with the whole thing I think :haha:


----------



## Milty

Could be BF but I'd rather it be because your PG


Well it's been 8 now I guess but I mean we were NTNP for about 5 of that since that is what worked the last time we were LTTC. I have pretty much been trying to have babies my whole adult life. 

But I still live my life and don't get upset about things to often. If I wasn't Abel to get in a good place I'd stop because I don't want to miss life. 

I don't know if I should say this and I know it's not what you guys mean but I will be getting my adoptive placement little ones in Augest or September.


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I don't know if I should say this and I know it's not what you guys mean but I will be getting my adoptive placement little ones in Augest or September.

:happydance: YES!! This is what I meant when I said one day you'll just pop in and say, "I have a baby (or a child)!!"

Seriously? You'll have a new little person in your house in a few months? 

This is sooooo exciting!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Do you know which child yet? ..............
Details please!!


----------



## Milty

Yes I will ...well we decided against the 3 girls with the sick mum. We had started looking at possibilities again and found a sweet little 3 yr old girl but she was matched with some while we waited on my finger prints to come back. See normally you don't start looking until everything is complete which had been last Dec. Then we had this come back so now we are in a bit of an odd place. So I've decided to not look for matches until they can be assigned to me and placed on hold.

Man I feel like I'm ordering or shipping for something which I don't like that feeling. 

But yes we are very excited as I know it's just around the corner but at the same time seems unreal.

I have so much to do but I'm almost afraid to make any moves. For example I need a bigger car or SUV but I have no idea what to get.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Could be BF but I'd rather it be because your PG
> 
> 
> Well it's been 8 now I guess but I mean we were NTNP for about 5 of that since that is what worked the last time we were LTTC. I have pretty much been trying to have babies my whole adult life.
> 
> But I still live my life and don't get upset about things to often. If I wasn't Abel to get in a good place I'd stop because I don't want to miss life.
> 
> I don't know if I should say this and I know it's not what you guys mean but I will be getting my adoptive placement little ones in Augest or September.

Omg that is wonderful news ,am so happy you told us ,wit age are the little girls ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I don't know yet because I don't want to get excited about one and have them matched with someone else while I wait for my second final approval:wacko:


----------



## Milty

See we got final approval last Dec. and was matched with 3 girls who had a sick mum. In normal cases the girls would have been with us in about 2 months. Any final problems or technical issues in our paperwork would have been solved while they were already with us waiting for our final court hearing. 

Well the girls mum started responding to treatment so they did not come to stay with us and we went on hold so to speak. It did not take long for DH and I to see this road would only lead to heartache of some kind so we stopped the process with them. 

As we were ready to be matched again my stupid scared fingerprint came back as a problem. So I had passed the criminal fingerprint check or our final paperwork would not have been approved. However I have to have a affidavit on my scared finger and wait on that process.

So now we are approved but LOs can't be assigned to us until this is done. But it should be good by the first of Augest.


----------



## readyformore

Do you know how many it will be or are you clueless? If its just one child, just keep the car you have. We have a minivan and a large suv with third row seating. Even with just 3 kids, I love that the boys can be separated in the car. It makes for much more peaceful driving:haha:.


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty that is so exciting!!!!
Suki I'm jealous of your calm and peaceful attitude...but happy for you of course! :hugs:
Bf the long LP is the definition of torture as far as I'm concerned!

My temps seem to be taking a bit of a dump. I don't feel pg or AF so maybe I will fall victim to the extended bfn LP also!

:hugs: to everyone and happy weekend!


----------



## Milty

See I'm very open for more than one but I'm keeping my son as oldest and I don't want him to feel left out for example if we got a sibling group. This makes it very hard. Most likely it will be 1 or 2 and girls. 

See I want to close the age gap with my son but I have to be careful selecting an older child. Fortunately or unfortunately depending on how you look at it my state is over run with Grandparents/great grandparents who have been raising kids but now are just to old or having medical issues. This means there are a lot of stable normal kids available who just want to remain in contact with them.

So ideally we would find sisters that are about 3 & 5. :cloud9:

Of course I'd like to then add a new baby to the mix as well:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## shellie31

Peace :hugs::hugs:.

Milty. That's great news :happydance:

Coming up to the anniversary of when you started TTC is always hard :cry: but as time has went on with me i've felt more at peace with my infertility if that makes sense :shrug:. Sure i still have a cry now & then but those first 2 years of TTC were the worst emotionally for me :cry:. Just before the 3 year TTC mark i took a break for my own sanity & it did help a bit but never really left me,a bit like a candle you can't blow out. Now here i am over 4 years TTC & still nada but i won't give up:nope:, not because i don't want to but because i can't, that fucking candle of desire for another baby is still lit. 
We're all due some BFP's on here :winkwink:, FX for us all getting our wee miracles soon :hugs::hugs:

Imagine if we all got preggo at the same time :rofl: would be so cool :coolio:. The LTTTC bump thread!!!


----------



## Milty

Now that would be a dream come true:cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> See I'm very open for more than one but I'm keeping my son as oldest and I don't want him to feel left out for example if we got a sibling group. This makes it very hard. Most likely it will be 1 or 2 and girls.
> 
> See I want to close the age gap with my son but I have to be careful selecting an older child. Fortunately or unfortunately depending on how you look at it my state is over run with Grandparents/great grandparents who have been raising kids but now are just to old or having medical issues. This means there are a lot of stable normal kids available who just want to remain in contact with them.
> 
> So ideally we would find sisters that are about 3 & 5. :cloud9:
> 
> Of course I'd like to then add a new baby to the mix as well:cloud9::cloud9:

I think that would be perfect Milty ,u have thought about it long and hard and u will give them a wonderful home :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies, anyone with clomid experience, I have a monster headache that I haven't been able to get rid of-usually I can take something and it will go but this one is different. Is this a clomid thing-even this far in my cycle? Just wondering!


----------



## Milty

I've never taken it but I think whatever symptoms you get from progesterone are magnified ...

Do you normally get headaches?


----------



## Milty

Hun are you late?


----------



## Jennifer01

I get them from time to time but not for a while now. I just can't shake this one, I just keep taking naps to deal with it!
I am due for AF on Monday...it feels like it always comes on a dang Monday :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> I get them from time to time but not for a while now. I just can't shake this one, I just keep taking naps to deal with it!
> I am due for AF on Monday...it feels like it always comes on a dang Monday :haha:

Your getting me excited Now :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I don't recall a headache with clomid, but that was years ago. Femara can give me a heaDache for 10 days straight. Either med caN mess with my 2ww and yes progesterone (are you on progesterone) can magnify things. I slept a lot with femara too. 

Fertility drugs seem to have a way with us even weeks after.

Maybe its unrelated and you have a sinus headache?


----------



## Milty

:hi: morning everyone


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning!
Well the headache is gone and my temp is falling and I feel crampy. I'm upset with myself for how hopeful I got. 
Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Milty

Jen never feel bad about being hopeful...we all do at some point

Heck I'm hopefully this month & I only had sex once 5 days before O

Go figure:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

I feel embarassed for being hopeful too.

It must be normal if we all feel that way. We all want to be that person that ttcs for years and gets a surprise bfp. We all hope it will happen to us. If we didn't have hope we wouldn't be here.

Remind me of this in a few weeks. :haha:


----------



## Milty

Very well said Ready!!!

The funny thing is even though we are all hopeful you know we would be shocked out of our gourd when we gets BFP


----------



## Jennifer01

I know you ladies are right. I had this idea in my head about how perfect it was, still within the 3 month window of my hsg, on clomid, before my birthday, before our 3 year ttc anniversary and I could tell oh on fathers day. Maybe it was a bit too perfect? I had a cry (not normal for me-I'm usually annoyed but I don't really cry too often about it) and i think I'll spend the afternoon on the couch feeling sorry for myself so that I'll be fine by tomorrow and I can get on with it. I thought maybe I would take next month off so I could enjoy my summer but I think I was just saying that because I thought I might be pg. So maybe clomid cycle 2 will be the one..


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay. I'm CD13 starting to get a little bit of EWCM so might ovulate in the next few days I usually ovulate CD 15-17.

Jen- sorry your temp dropped I think it's normal to be hopeful as Ready said it keeps us going. Hope you feel better soon:hugs:

Ready- hope you're okay you seem more relaxed at the moment. I think we're always calm & serene at the beginning of the cycle:haha:

Milty- keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Despie- glad you got your crosshairs hopefully the 2ww will be quick & pain free :hugs:

Hi to Jax, Peace, BAM, Crystal, Alison, Shellie, more4mom and any other ladies on this thread

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you're all okay. I'm CD13 starting to get a little bit of EWCM so might ovulate in the next few days I usually ovulate CD 15-17.
> 
> Jen- sorry your temp dropped I think it's normal to be hopeful as Ready said it keeps us going. Hope you feel better soon:hugs:
> 
> Ready- hope you're okay you seem more relaxed at the moment. I think we're always calm & serene at the beginning of the cycle:haha:
> 
> Milty- keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Despie- glad you got your crosshairs hopefully the 2ww will be quick & pain free :hugs:
> 
> Hi to Jax, Peace, BAM, Crystal, Alison, Shellie, more4mom and any other ladies on this thread
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Start shagging :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Well I'm out. It's officially cd 1 for me. Blah.:cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Jen I'll join you :nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh butterfly I'm sorry :nope:
Where's the luck on this thread?!


----------



## Milty

There is no such thing as luck I'm afraid it's all numbers


See even the unlucky win sometimes:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

I think certain days should be AF free. Mothers day, fathers day, Christmas, valentines, birthdays...it should be impossible to get AF on any of these days. I'm going to eat some cake now.


----------



## Milty

Let's add vacation days as well

:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Let's add vacation days as well
> 
> :hugs:

Deal! And pretty much weekends also I think!


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Jen and BF.

I got AF on Mother's Day last year. Sucked ass. :growlmad:


----------



## Jennifer01

Is it wrong to go online shopping to make yourself feel better about being infertile? :haha: cause I think it might be helping!
Oh and the beer and cake seem to help also!


----------



## readyformore

Where is the luck on this thread? :shrug:

If statistics show that most women 35+ will conceive in a year, and we have been here, 2, 3, 7, 10 years whatever..........we are just averaging out the numbers for everyone else to conceive in a few months. :wacko::dohh:


Hey........everyone out there. You're fucking welcome! :growlmad:


----------



## Milty

I'm trying to decide if I should test tomorrow or not...

I feel like testing more might raise my hopes but at the same time I like testing because it reminds me I do have a statistical chance of making it...

Kinda like testing makes me feel like I am fertile 

But at the same time I don't want to test for the sake of testing...I feel like I need a reason to test...so I'm trying to decide if I have a good enough reason


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Oh butterfly I'm sorry :nope:
> Where's the luck on this thread?!




Jennifer01 said:


> Is it wrong to go online shopping to make yourself feel better about being infertile? :haha: cause I think it might be helping!
> Oh and the beer and cake seem to help also!

I bought a camper when I was having a really weak infertility moment. :blush: I figured it would make me feel better. It actually worked!:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should test tomorrow or not...
> 
> I feel like testing more might raise my hopes but at the same time I like testing because it reminds me I do have a statistical chance of making it...
> 
> Kinda like testing makes me feel like I am fertile
> 
> But at the same time I don't want to test for the sake of testing...I feel like I need a reason to test...so I'm trying to decide if I have a good enough reason

Oh milty. :hugs: Even the thought of testing is complicated. 

I don't test often, for a variety of reasons. I just wait it out. I know PMS so well that I know when the bad cramps come, she will follow in approx 24 hours. So, I just wait. :coffee: I have to admit that a bfn just ruins my hope (I do have hope for myself, but I don't want anyone else to fan that flame :haha:). With my dd, I poas and it was negative. The next day I poas and it was positive. I pulled the old one out of the trash and it had turned positive too, it just took a full day. So even if I have a bfn, I don't believe it anyway. :blush: I figure I just tested too ealy. Or, I will believe it and get pissy that it ruined my hope. 

How is your mood? Will it hurt or help if it's a bfn? That's what I do. If I need the reality check, I will poas. If I want to live in la-la land, I won't poas and I will pretend it's a possibility that I'm cooking a babe. But that's just me....


----------



## readyformore

I was talking to a coworker today and she told me that it took her 3 years to conceive her 5th baby. 

It was nice to hear that I'm not alone. It simultaneously encouraged me, but irritated me. :haha:


----------



## Milty

That's funny Ready I'm the exact opposite I only POAS when I think there is a reason so if I'm POAS then I get extra hopeful. 

I too have my pre AF signs down but the first 5 days before are just increased progesterone ones do I would have them either way.

The last 1.5 days is when I know for sure...that I have down to almost the hour


----------



## shellie31

Sorry the :witch: got some of you girls :hugs::hugs:

I always have hope(well almost always :blush:) without it i don't think i'd be able to keep TTC but that's just me:shrug:. I also am a bit of a POAS addict, i like to see the 2nd test line appear for my CBFM & sometimes pretend for a few minutes that it's a pregnancy test, crazy eh :rofl:. I have loads of IC's so i'll use them in the hope that my miracle BFP will happen, still waiting though :dohh:

Every event i go to the :witch: is there too, my wedding, my brothers wedding, any fucking wedding i go to, when my best friend told me she was pregnant & when she gave birth, christmas, birthdays, anniversarys the list goes on. Oh yeah & when we went on holiday a couple of years ago she arrived a week early so i couldn't go in the pool & felt crap the whole time :cry:. Whatever i have planned that bitch will show her face :grr:. I'd laugh if it wasn't so fucking cruel :cry:


----------



## Jax41

shellie31 said:


> Sorry the :witch: got some of you girls :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I always have hope(well almost always :blush:) without it i don't think i'd be able to keep TTC but that's just me:shrug:. I also am a bit of a POAS addict, i like to see the 2nd test line appear for my CBFM & sometimes pretend for a few minutes that it's a pregnancy test, crazy eh :rofl:. I have loads of IC's so i'll use them in the hope that my miracle BFP will happen, still waiting though :dohh:

Shellie, I do that too with my OPK :blush::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Jennifer01 said:


> Is it wrong to go online shopping to make yourself feel better about being infertile? :haha: cause I think it might be helping!
> Oh and the beer and cake seem to help also!

Ahhh yes!!! Retail Therapy. Highly recommended!! :thumbup:


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should test tomorrow or not...
> 
> I feel like testing more might raise my hopes but at the same time I like testing because it reminds me I do have a statistical chance of making it...
> 
> Kinda like testing makes me feel like I am fertile
> 
> But at the same time I don't want to test for the sake of testing...I feel like I need a reason to test...so I'm trying to decide if I have a good enough reason

Hey Milty! Me too - trying to decide if I should test or not. My FF says I could've tested yesterday, but with my crazy, wacked-out cycles (potentially PCOS - but who knows??), I'm always so hesitant. FF says I'm 14dpo. 

I'm out of cheapie tests, otherwise, I would have tested already! Crap!!

Ok, that's it. I'm going to ride this out a bit longer! I'm decided... 

mostly...??? Oh crap!!


----------



## Milty

Well I tested it was BFN so AF should come on Wed.

I know I crack myself up because basically I never know if I'm gonna test till I'm in the bathroom


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Well I tested it was BFN so AF should come on Wed.
> 
> I know I crack myself up because basically I never know if I'm gonna test till I'm in the bathroom

:haha:

I have had 2 occasions in the past 2 years where I have run upstairs with an inexplicable urge to take a hpt. Not sure where the urge came from, but every now and again we have to give in.

Oh, M4M, the bbq pork was yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Sorry for the bfn Milty :hugs:

I've made a decision. I'm not leaving my bedroom until an effing sperm meets an effing egg and I get an effing bfp. Well, I'll have to leave to eat and pee but that's it! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Sorry for the bfn Milty :hugs:
> 
> I've made a decision. I'm not leaving my bedroom until an effing sperm meets an effing egg and I get an effing bfp. Well, I'll have to leave to eat and pee but that's it! :haha:

I'm with you on that one :haha:Chain hubby to the bed lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bfn Milty :hugs:
> 
> I've made a decision. I'm not leaving my bedroom until an effing sperm meets an effing egg and I get an effing bfp. Well, I'll have to leave to eat and pee but that's it! :haha:
> 
> I'm with you on that one :haha:Chain hubby to the bed lol :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: OMG. My husband would be in heaven if I made him my sex slave!! :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls :hugs::hugs: I think I ovulated so I thought time to come back to BNB :thumbup: we weren't going to try but the doctor said go for it :shrug: I should get my lines tomorrow if my temp goes up, I also made an appointment with FS for July 10th to see what he wants to do next:thumbup:

Jen- def chain him to the bed!! He can bloody well stay there till your pregnant :)

Despie,Ready,Milty,Peace,Suki,Jax- I've missed you :hugs::hugs: 

Hi to the new girls :hugs: and anyone I've missed


----------



## crystal443

oooh and I know its a TTC forum but my DD got 3 exams back and she got:

Year 10 English- 98%
Year 11 Literature-99%
Sociology-96%

I'm so proud of her she gets her maths and biology back today...ok proud mama moment over


----------



## Milty

Ok Crystal dumb question how old is she?


----------



## crystal443

She's 15 but will be 16 next week...how come?


----------



## crystal443

Milty have you tested?? That's a pretty chart :)


----------



## Milty

The reason I ask is because here when you test they do it kinda strange to me ...say if you are in 8th grade and you test well then you test the next grade level and up


----------



## Milty

That didn't make complete sense...basically instead of giving you a %you get a grade level do the 8th grader who is good at English will have a 11or 12 grade test score


----------



## Milty

Yes I've tested BFN ...was a long shot month anyway as I didn't get to BD near O


----------



## crystal443

ahhh ok, she was allowed to take 1 VCE course(Year 11or university prep) this year and next year she'll take 1 Year 12 course but when she gets in year 12 she can take a university course and that goes toward 10% of her ATAR(Ithink that's what its called) score which is equivelant to your Year 12 testing for university..I can't remember what its called??


----------



## crystal443

Funny how charts can be so decieving and I've seen charts on FF that take a massive dip and end BFP :hugs::hugs: let's hope next month is better :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I think they try to make kids testing now days as confusing as possible


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal ,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I missed you :cry:,and wow your dd is so smart ,takes after her lovely mommy :cloud9:,yippee for o too ,am 5dpo :thumbup:Cycle buddies :haha:Love you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Glad i'm not the only one to pretend my ovulation tests are BFP's :haha::blush:

Milty. Sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Crystal. That's great news about your daughter, well done for her :flower:. 

:hi: to all the other girls. 

I'll be chaining hubby to the bed for a few days cos i got my peak this morning on my CBFM :wohoo:, he'll love being a :sex: slave.


----------



## Desperado167

shellie31 said:


> Glad i'm not the only one to pretend my ovulation tests are BFP's :haha::blush:
> 
> Milty. Sorry about the BFN :hugs:
> 
> Crystal. That's great news about your daughter, well done for her :flower:.
> 
> :hi: to all the other girls.
> 
> I'll be chaining hubby to the bed for a few days cos i got my peak this morning on my CBFM :wohoo:, he'll love being a :sex: slave.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Milty

You guys are cracking me up

Jen your the one who started this slave talk and I believe it looking at your BDs last month:haha:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hi Crystal.
I was wondering if you were going to come back. 

I'm still a bit out from ov, cd8, I wanted to make DH my sex slave last night, but we had a sick 3 year old in bed with us.:haha: He has tonight and tomorrow, then he's on to a sperm conservation plan and won't get any til Monday.


----------



## Jax41

Crystal :happydance: have missed you too :flower: Your DD is clever!

I'm waiting for AF, bloody hurry up :growlmad: had a rubbish cycle this last time so can't wait for it to be over :thumbup:

Ready, I guess sick kids kind of take the edge of it eh :winkwink::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Hope you're okay, I have a positive opk so need to have more sex tonight:thumbup:. Couldn't dtd last night cos I had a (pap) smear test today and I'd be too embarrassed to be full of jizz! :blush::haha:

Milty- sorry for the temp drop. How exciting that the adoption is going through I bet you're thrilled :hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay and your busy day is distracting you from the madness if the 2ww :hugs:

Jen- I'm loving your new plan, fx it works :hugs:

Shellie- hope hubby is enjoying being your sex slave :haha:

Ready- hope you're okay. Think I have the only hubby in the world that wouldn't want to be a sex slave! He's a once week kinds guy- I am not a once a week kind of girl tho:blush::haha:

Crystal- so lovely to hear from you have been thinking of you :hugs:

Jax- hope AF comes soon so you can move on to a new cycle :hugs:

Hi to Peace, BAM, HA & every one else

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> Ready, I guess sick kids kind of take the edge of it eh :winkwink::haha:

I was thinking of just going at it on the couch. :blush: If she wasn't awake and didn't want me to sleep with her, I just may have. I didn't want to traumatize her by having her come down to find me and we are naked and shagging on the couch! :haha:

Plus, she repeats everything she sees. I can just imagine her telling a random family member that mommy and daddy didn't have any clothes on and were wrestling on the couch. :haha:


----------



## More4mom

Good morning all... 

Lovin' the shaggin' and slavin'...! Helps distract me from this odd-ball TWW!!! 

CD 31 for me, 15 DPO, and no sign of AF. Haven't tested yet. Too scared to test... Keep thinking AF is going to show... Not sure I can handle another BFN at this point...?


----------



## Milty

Ready: you have just named my worst fear....I can't imagine what it's gonna be like with more kids...I will never have sex again :cry:

Suki: Very excited in trying to hold myself back


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Ready: you have just named my worst fear....I can't imagine what it's gonna be like with more kids...I will never have sex again :cry:

:haha: That was just last night. I have more sex than most of my friends. :blush: You just have to make it a priority, like anything else. :thumbup: Look at Despie!!:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Good point


----------



## crystal443

It is so difficult to have sex in this house...the kids are awake longer then we are :wacko: So we've had to be inventive and turn the shower on so if their going to knock they think we're showering:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> It is so difficult to have sex in this house...the kids are awake longer then we are :wacko: So we've had to be inventive and turn the shower on so if their going to knock they think we're showering:haha::haha:

We lock the door and turn the t.v on !or else I say mummy is going to get ready and daddy is in the shower then I turn the t.v up nice and loud for them or else wait till they are all fast asleep :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

:sex: in our house is a mission too, 3 teenagers who stay up later than us means we have to be extra quiet & try not to bang around too much :rofl:. We recently got a car that i've named the "Fuck & suck truck" cos believe me we will be using it for some shagging. The summer holidays are coming up so i can see us escaping for a shag in the car alot :haha:. 
We got a 7 seater & i intend to fill those seats with babies so maybe it'll be lucky & i conceive in it, the bed obviously isn't helping:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

shellie31 said:


> :sex: in our house is a mission too, 3 teenagers who stay up later than us means we have to be extra quiet & try not to bang around too much :rofl:. We recently got a car that i've named the "Fuck & suck truck" cos believe me we will be using it for some shagging. The summer holidays are coming up so i can see us escaping for a shag in the car alot :haha:.
> We got a 7 seater & i intend to fill those seats with babies so maybe it'll be lucky & i conceive in it, the bed obviously isn't helping:winkwink:

Omg :haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

shellie31 said:


> :sex: in our house is a mission too, 3 teenagers who stay up later than us means we have to be extra quiet & try not to bang around too much :rofl:. We recently got a car that i've named the "Fuck & suck truck" cos believe me we will be using it for some shagging. The summer holidays are coming up so i can see us escaping for a shag in the car alot :haha:.
> We got a 7 seater & i intend to fill those seats with babies so maybe it'll be lucky & i conceive in it, the bed obviously isn't helping:winkwink:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Only 1 of my kids was conceived in bed, my last. My second son was actually conceived on an office chair. We call it our lucky chair. It's now in my son's room. Damn, maybe I should borrow it some night. :haha:

I am finding it a bit more difficult just recently. It's now summer vacation and the boys are staying up until almost 10. I try to stay awake until they are fast asleep, but I end up passing out. Waking me up for sex is a no-no. I've told my husband that the boys being off of school is interfering with our sex lives. :haha:
Plus, now that they are older, I'm afraid that they will hear us. I don't want to traumatize them. :haha: The shower is a really good idea. Must make decent background noise. Who would have thought that a ltttc support thread would help me figure out sex strategies.


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Ready, I guess sick kids kind of take the edge of it eh :winkwink::haha:
> 
> I was thinking of just going at it on the couch. :blush: If she wasn't awake and didn't want me to sleep with her, I just may have. I didn't want to traumatize her by having her come down to find me and we are naked and shagging on the couch! :haha:
> 
> Plus, she repeats everything she sees. I can just imagine her telling a random family member that mommy and daddy didn't have any clothes on and were wrestling on the couch. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## alison29

That is funny we are all having that problem lately...I turned on sesamme street sat them down with m and ms and locked our bedroom door. Surely that should give us 10 minutes uninterrupted. BUT no my son started banging on the door and screaming (which totally ruined dh 's mojo) because he wanted the tv off (he is ocd about turning stuff off). I freaked, "REALLY you can't sit and eat m and ms and watch cartoons for 10 minutes!!" So i was taking my BCPs and dh says, "what a joke those things are" Of course immediately i am thinking he is saying it because of my infertility, I said, "what's that supposed to mean?". He said, "we have our birth contrl sitting right there.


----------



## Milty

:happydance: I love this 

Helpful tips

Alison what kind if car did you get?


----------



## Jennifer01

I have a teen also and we usually sleep with our bedroom door open because the cat goes bonkers if we don't :wacko:
We have to wait till she's at work, or very very late or very very early. It sucks. Not literally though, that would be too loud.


----------



## crystal443

Jen- sounds like my house or we have to turn the shower on and lock the door :wacko: so there's other noise if they come to the door, only DD works so we still have DS at home but its easier with just him home because he puts headphones on to play video games :thumbup: 

Our cat insists the bedroom door be open at night too :shrug: god forbid he can't get to his food dish :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Desperado167 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> It is so difficult to have sex in this house...the kids are awake longer then we are :wacko: So we've had to be inventive and turn the shower on so if their going to knock they think we're showering:haha::haha:
> 
> We lock the door and turn the t.v on !or else I say mummy is going to get ready and daddy is in the shower then I turn the t.v up nice and loud for them or else wait till they are all fast asleep :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

DH and I have always showered at the same time so we just tell the kids we're showering..I don't know why we shower at the same time but we always have :dohh: I love that you turn the TV up for them:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

shellie31 said:


> :sex: in our house is a mission too, 3 teenagers who stay up later than us means we have to be extra quiet & try not to bang around too much :rofl:. We recently got a car that i've named the "Fuck & suck truck" cos believe me we will be using it for some shagging. The summer holidays are coming up so i can see us escaping for a shag in the car alot :haha:.
> We got a 7 seater & i intend to fill those seats with babies so maybe it'll be lucky & i conceive in it, the bed obviously isn't helping:winkwink:

OMG...well you are inventive:thumbup::haha::haha::haha: I like the way you think:winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

We always sleep with our doors open. The only one with a closed door is my dd. The boys leave their doors open to attract the cat. The kitty takes turns. He usually sleeps with my 7y/o, but he recently noticed my 9y/o has a loft and he likes to sleep up there and swat at anyone coming up the ladder. :haha:

We close the door when we have sex so that nobody hears us, or walks in. I then want it back open so I can hear the kids at night if they are sick, or they can get to me if they have a bad dream. Ov time makes it tricky b/c I want the door back open afterward, but I don't want to get up. DH pretty much passes out quickly, so I am always elbowing him, "Hey, get up and open the door." I will volunteer to close the door, then after I will tell him, "I closed the door, you have to open it. Wake up." I don't think he has caught on to my strategy yet. :blush::haha:


----------



## Milty

See what do you do when they know what a closed door means...


----------



## Milty

crystal443 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> It is so difficult to have sex in this house...the kids are awake longer then we are :wacko: So we've had to be inventive and turn the shower on so if their going to knock they think we're showering:haha::haha:
> 
> We lock the door and turn the t.v on !or else I say mummy is going to get ready and daddy is in the shower then I turn the t.v up nice and loud for them or else wait till they are all fast asleep :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DH and I have always showered at the same time so we just tell the kids we're showering..I don't know why we shower at the same time but we always have :dohh: I love that you turn the TV up for them:haha::haha:Click to expand...

That's so funny Crystal as we do the same thing


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks for the laughs this morning :haha:My sides are sore I can so relate to you all :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

I've been LOL reading the posts this morning :rofl::rofl::rofl:, the things we do :haha:. 
Great tips too :thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies
I'm having problems with my bloody broadband so need to get on with my phone :growlmad:. I'm 2dpo today so it's in the hands of the gods know. We have problems trying to have sex cos my dd won't sleep or shut her bedroom door:growlmad:. We seem to have more success doing it in the day whilst kids are watching tv on the wii/ps.

Hope all your okay, have a great day ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## More4mom

I'm out. CD1, cycle 17. Devastated. There's nothing else to say.


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: sorry more4.


----------



## Milty

:hugs: More


----------



## crystal443

Sorry More4mom :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Thanks everyone... :hugs::hugs: I've decided to leave the pity party I'd been swimming in all morning and look to the next month. Interestingly enough... if we actually conceive in this new cycle, I could possibly find out the same week, if not the exact same day, as our 20th wedding anniversary... Can you imagine?? How cool would that be??? :thumbup:

Bring on July...!!!


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay, I'm off sick with diarrhoea-lovely:blush:. It's made my temp go up and FF haven't given me a crosshair yet. I've definately ovulated my CM has dried up and my opks are negative. Going to have a quiet day today on the sofa watching crap tv:thumbup:. If Baxter is lucky I might let him up on the sofa for a cuddle :haha:

More4mom- sorry for AF it's so upsetting on CD1 hope you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hi sweetie hope you're coping with the 2ww skinny :hugs:

Ready- how are you this month? Hope your cycle is being kind to you :hugs:

Cyrstal- lovely to have you back hope you're okay :hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay and all your adoption paperwork is going through okay so you can start looking for a child/children to bring into your lovely family :hugs:

Jax- hope you're okay. Is there any sign of AF :hugs:

Shellie- your car shagging made me laugh- my car is so small we could never do it in there :haha:

Hi to Peace, BAM, HA and other ladies I've forgotten Happy Friday :hugs:

Take care you lovely ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,have a loveky lazy day sweetheart,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Suki, and all the others who do this... :flower:

I love that you address each one of us in your posts. It's impressive to me that you can keep track of everyones goings-on!!! Wow!!... I can't seem to swing more than a few at a time, and yet you handle!! Super impressive... and hugely appreciated!!! :hugs::hugs:

Have a great couch day!!!:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I agree it is impressive:thumbup:

I'm mostly on my phone and it's really had to do but even on my computer it's hard


So what do you guys think it means when AF gets shorter and shorter


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> I agree it is impressive:thumbup:
> 
> I'm mostly on my phone and it's really had to do but even on my computer it's hard
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think it means when AF gets shorter and shorter

Is your cycle length and LP length still the same?? I always thought the length of AF depended on how thich the lining was (the thinner the less time it takes to complete AF, the thicker the longer it takes to complete). I have no idea if that's right or not, but maybe your lining is thin? Wasn't I reading about that earlier somewhere???


----------



## readyformore

More4mom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think it means when AF gets shorter and shorter
> 
> Is your cycle length and LP length still the same?? I always thought the length of AF depended on how thich the lining was (the thinner the less time it takes to complete AF, the thicker the longer it takes to complete). I have no idea if that's right or not, but maybe your lining is thin? Wasn't I reading about that earlier somewhere???Click to expand...


I have always thought the same thing. But I noticed on my last IUI cycle that my lining was good, not thin at all, and I had a really light period. In fact, my lining is always good, and I have light 3-4 day periods. But, that is usual for me, not a change. My mom told me she always had light periods too, and she was fertile mertile. Maybe it's just familial for me?

So, I have no idea. :shrug:

I keep ovulating earlier and earlier. I fear it's early menopause, but it could easily be something not significant at all. :haha:

Suki- sorry you're sick. Yuck. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Mom4- glad to hear you've perked up.:hugs: I always get really bad right before my AF. Then she comes without any drama and it's almost a relief. I feel better and sleep better once she comes. Plus, I know that she has been coming for several days prior and by that time, I just want it over with so I can try again, iykwim. 

Shellie- we can totally fit in either of our cars. We actually had sex in my husband's truck after one of my IUIs.:blush: It was in the middle of day in an empty parking lot and it was raining. He will always look fondly on IUI now. :haha:

Milty- how's the paper trail and fingerprint check going? 

When's the lap Jen?

Despie, Happy, Jax, Butterfly, Crystal and everyone else. :hugs: 

AFM crazy busy day today. I had 3 separate appointments, then we are going to my nephew's bday party at dinner time. 

It's cd11 for me, so looking like ov is in a couple of days. Sperm conservation plan is in effect. He's been cut off since Wednesday night. :haha:

I had a patient yesterday that was 42 and had her first baby from donor egg. She was such a lovely lady and her baby was super cute. We actually talked about boobs. She wants mine and I want hers!!! :haha: Made me think of you guys. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,bfn for me today ,shouldn't have bothered my ass testing :growlmad:My brother got me tickets for next Wednesday to go see the queen at stormont castle :thumbup:So need to get my glad rags on :haha:Happy Saturday everyone ,feeling really down in the dumps today ,can't even be assed going out :shrug:Suki Milty more4 mom ready shellie jax bf crystal happy peace bam and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Sorry you're feeling down despie.
:hugs:

I hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## shellie31

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to the girls feeling crap(not learnt all your names yet :blush:)

Ready. PMSL at that :rofl:

:hi: everyone else, enjoy your weekend:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Sorry you're feeling down despie.
> :hugs:
> 
> I hope tomorrow is better for you.

Thanks huni I stupidly got my hopes up over my stupid chart :growlmad:Not actually feeling like i can b assed trying next month :nope::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: T and more4


----------



## readyformore

Hi guys. I just wanted to check in with you. I just did a femara/iui cycle. The iui today went great, good # etc.

I am checking out for the 2ww. I hope you all get bfps while I am gone.


Despie I hope you are feeling better today lovey. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to check in with you. I just did a femara/iui cycle. The iui today went great, good # etc.
> 
> I am checking out for the 2ww. I hope you all get bfps while I am gone.
> 
> 
> Despie I hope you are feeling better today lovey. Take care of yourself.

Will miss u loads . Take care . Great news the iui went well . Xxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies 

Ready- keeping everything crossed for you- we'll do our best to get a couple of bfps while you're away :hugs:

Despie- sorry you're feeling a bit shit but it is early & ur chart does look good so you're defo not out this month yet:hugs:

Well I'm starting to feel better the abdo cramps are getting better & less often. Been to the gym today & then took the kids swimming. I'm 4 or 5 dpo feeling sane so far. Going to stop all supplements next month and just take folic acid- me & oh are away for 6 days on our own in Spain so can't be arsed to take anything! I stopped the DHEA & cock cos I had terrible acne & a tash like Tom sellick :haha:. I said to oh I feel like a Russian shotput!!

Got to go kids have come to cafe at the pool & want a drink 

Happy Sunday lovely ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Hello ladies!

missed you all...

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: Have yourself a nice indulgent day, you deserve it!
How exciting that you get to see the Queen, hope you have a lovely day, must tell us all about it.

Ready, wow that's great news about your iui, so glad to hear you hot good #'s Keeping everything crossed for you, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Milty, I have same issue with af, it has gotten shorter over the last year, only lasts 2-3 days max. as more4mom said the doctors say it usually means a thin lining but last cycle I had a scan to check the lining and actually it was acceptable and the midwive told me to just make sure I get enough iron in my diet (red meat etc) and to check estrogen levels.

Crystal, lovely to hear from you,you were on my mind so much :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your appointment in july gives you a solid plan for the way forward.

Bf hope your mom is getting on well with her recovery.

Jen, thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suki, Jax, everyone else hope you all have a great Sunday.

not much going on here, having more immune tests next week. I seriously do think this is my problem and the reason my pregnancies don't progress but we need to pin point the exact issue so we can get the right treatment. I get the feeling it's going to be a long road and it stresses me !

I really really can't wait for good news from you ladies .......We need it!!! C'mon Universe give us our healthy bfps!!! .


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Ready- keeping everything crossed for you- we'll do our best to get a couple of bfps while you're away :hugs:
> 
> Despie- sorry you're feeling a bit shit but it is early & ur chart does look good so you're defo not out this month yet:hugs:
> 
> Well I'm starting to feel better the abdo cramps are getting better & less often. Been to the gym today & then took the kids swimming. I'm 4 or 5 dpo feeling sane so far. Going to stop all supplements next month and just take folic acid- me & oh are away for 6 days on our own in Spain so can't be arsed to take anything! I stopped the DHEA & cock cos I had terrible acne & a tash like Tom sellick :haha:. I said to oh I feel like a Russian shotput!!
> 
> Got to go kids have come to cafe at the pool & want a drink
> 
> Happy Sunday lovely ladies
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Glad u are feeling better,I stopped all my supplements too except for f.a ,yippee for a holiday with your lovely oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

PB so good to see you back abd I hope u get some answers soon or else :growlmad::plane::plane::plane::grr::grr::grr::grr::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## peacebaby

haha Despie you should definitely make a trip to London :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Wow I seem to be missing a lot...I've been busy and then got sick this weekend Blah..

Ready: So sorry I missed you...I didn't even know you were doing an IUI this month. 

I hope everyone is feeling better and sane...

Thanks for the advice on the short period...I'm not really sure what the deal was but it's really unusual for me. I was really afraid it was menopause as my mom said that was her first symptom but she was 14 years older than I am now. I havn't had my lining checked in 1.5 years so maybe I should do that. 

Sorry I havn't been about.


----------



## Jennifer01

I also am usually using my phone, which is annoying!

Milty, I had a shorter and lighter than normal period this month also:shrug:I assumed that it is from the clomid-could yours be from soy? 

Ready have a good 2ww, hope to hear good things from you soon!

Suki glad you're feeling better, are the abdo pains from clomid?

Peacebaby I know you are stressed but I hope that soon it will all be worth and and you will have some answers to move forward with :hugs:

Despie hope you're feeling better :hugs:

:hugs:to all the girls who need them

I am getting wicked clomid headaches and weird high temps pre o...blah!
I feel like this post has the word clomid in it too many times :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Also I feel like puking every day!!:growlmad:
Not fair when you're not even pregnant!


----------



## crystal443

Ready- fingers crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Despie- I hope you're feeling better :hugs: you're chart looks really different this month and it looks hopeful!!! Don't give up just yet :thumbup: 

Peace- Hey, hope your doing ok, immune issues are a pain in the a$$ so I hope that's not your issue :hugs: but if that's what it is then you'll have an answer as to why things don't and you can at least get a plan together. It must be getting busy in London..I still envy your life :wacko::haha::haha:

Hi everyone else:flower: Hope all is well with you, we had a great weekend kept busy etc. Nothing new to report its been pretty boring:shrug::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

readyformore said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to check in with you. I just did a femara/iui cycle. The iui today went great, good # etc.
> 
> I am checking out for the 2ww. I hope you all get bfps while I am gone.

How did I miss this?! :wacko::haha: I thought you were almost giving up ready but that sounds great on good numbers for the IUI, I have everything crossed :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I just wanted to check in with you. I just did a femara/iui cycle. The iui today went great, good # etc.
> 
> I am checking out for the 2ww. I hope you all get bfps while I am gone.
> 
> How did I miss this?! :wacko::haha: I thought you were almost giving up ready but that sounds great on good numbers for the IUI, I have everything crossed :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I just found out wen she posted a few days ago too bf ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I just wanted to check in with you. I just did a femara/iui cycle. The iui today went great, good # etc.
> 
> I am checking out for the 2ww. I hope you all get bfps while I am gone.
> 
> How did I miss this?! :wacko::haha: I thought you were almost giving up ready but that sounds great on good numbers for the IUI, I have everything crossed :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just found out wen she posted a few days ago too bf ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:
I wrote about it in my journal. I guess I just felt so sad the last couple of months that I figured I may as well take the drugs. I was trying to keep it low key and not invest much energy or emotion into it................of course it didn't work that way.:haha:


----------



## Milty

So whats it actually feel like to get one done?


----------



## crystal443

Ready its just impossible not to get emotionally invested in cycles, its also impossible not to hope each month or invest time and energy into how we're going to time things, get DH's to cooperate with our plans etc. 

I really hope this friggin IUI would work for you, I'm as frustrated with your IUI's as I am with my own TTC... you've had to do it enough times so if there's any fertility gods left let them give you your effing BFP!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Well I'm 7-8dpo nothing to report.

Ready- I agree with Crystal if there is a fertility god then this IUI would be the one that results in a baby. keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- how are you? Are you back ttc again? Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're okay. Yeah i thought of the clomid but I think it was a flare up of my IBS. How have you been on the clomid? Oh and i had a MASSIVE bust up on Saturday and I could've quite happily packed my bags and I'm sure the clomid made me more senitive and unable to cope with OH being an arse! Lets hope it's worth it and we get BFPs :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hi sweetie I hope you're okay today, sorry for the temp drop :hugs::hugs:

Milty- how are you? Are you in the 2ww? :hugs:

Hi to Jax, Peace, BAM, Shellie, Alison, BF, and anyone else I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Nope I'm still waiting to O...it's not late or anything I just feel like its a wait


----------



## Milty

Is it just me guys or is our fertility yoga thread gone?


----------



## Butterfly67

Ready -what crystal said :thumbup:

Crystal, Jen, milty, despie, more4, shellie, bam, Jax, peace, Alison :hi: :dust:


----------



## sukisam

Milty- I thought that i was trying to find it yesterday, I hadn't done anything for a while which i was sick but now I feel better I'm keen to pick it up again. 

Shall we PM Jane?

xx


----------



## peacebaby

I was about to ask the same question. Its gone and Jane's pm has been disabled. Such a shame! Hope it wasn't anything negative that led to this.


----------



## Milty

I agree I'm really disappointed I hope it wasn't anything we did


----------



## crystal443

Morning Guys :hugs:

Suki- Yep, back to TTC... with my low AMH and my crappy eggs we didn't want to wait to try again. The doctor told me to start trying as soon as we felt ready so we figured now's as good a time as any :)


----------



## Milty

:hi: morning

Crystal it seems like you are up all hours


----------



## alison29

I am so happy for you ready might as well give it your all! I am going for femara in a few months to (hopefully new obgyn will give me). 
Hi Suki, Butterfly, crystal and everyone else :)

So you guys will not believe this you remember how SIL is preggo well my dh went on a trip with his other brother and stayed at their house. So I get a text that next day that says, "I saw prenatals in their bathroom". So Yep other SIL knocked up too...It is quite comical at this point. So I had pity party and txted dh "Oh well I guess that is what happens when normal people have theri IUD's out. we are stuck with our tiny family because i am f--cked up". I have "outed" myself about ttcing in 3D world feels good :)

On a positive note I got a promotion at work...We had great time at beach and on water slides. So things are going well. My boss that just had to go through a ton of crap to get me promoted would fall over dead if I turned up pregnant soon:blush: so good thing for the BCPs must put a little space inbetween maternity leave and promotion plus I am back on probation here for a year...My point is there is a timeline for all of us and we will figure out why it isn't taking so long in hindsight.


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Morning Guys :hugs:
> 
> Suki- Yep, back to TTC... with my low AMH and my crappy eggs we didn't want to wait to try again. The doctor told me to start trying as soon as we felt ready so we figured now's as good a time as any :)

Big loves :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Hi guys just popping in for a quick minute.
Crystal, I'm so sorry you're back to ttc. I would like to sound supportive and happy you are back with us, but I am afraid that would diminish the pain and loss you have gone through. Big hugs. 

Alison-figures everyone in your family is pregnant. I have found femara gives me crazy headaches. It is reduced if taken at night so I would try that just to be safe.

Milty- IUI feels just like a pap. The actual procedure is really not a big deal.

I am 4dpo and have absolutely the best vacation timing! We are camping on lake huron and celebrating my moms 60th birthday. It is a perfect distraction. But I have to say that I did have a moment of panic (internal of course) when I started thinking "what if this iui didn't work". How crushed am I going to be? If I have been ttc for 2 years with 4 failed iuis is there any possibility at all of bringing home a baby? Yikes! I best get back to the lake for more therapy!

Despie, suki, jen, butterfly, happy, more4 and everyone else....have a great weekend!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies :)

Milty- actually I go to bed at 10:30-11:00 every night but I think it seems I'm up all hours because of the time difference :thumbup: My DH would get a chuckle out of the all hours because he's always teasing that I can't stay up till midnight:haha::haha: I get up at 6:00 am though so I'm an early riser:winkwink: 

Alison- I'm going to beg for Fermara or Clomid for a few months to try again:shrug: I know he's going to push for a natural IVF cycle but I really wanted to wait until Oct-Nov and use it as a last resort before Donor eggs. I hope because I got pregnant without IVF he'll do what I want:haha::haha: 

Despie- good morning lovely, that poem you worte for Indi was amazing:hugs::hugs: your so talented!!

Hey everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I have to take my DD for her Learners test in about an hour...I'm not ready for this:cry: when did she get old enough to drive :nope: maybe she'll fail the test:haha::haha:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Rats! I lost my post, hafta rewrite it now....

Hi ladies, just checking in, I did in another thread, getting confused now with the different threads. I had mentioned how I'm worried about my recent short and very light AFs. I'm usually 3-4 days and heavy, and this really worries me. 

Am getting ready for a new TTC cycle next week, my last before I turn 42. Then we travel, my home time as my mother will have an operation, then DH's, where he has home things to attend to, and a little time for a vacation.

Ali, I know the feeling, seems most of our friends have little ones, who we adore, but honestly, it's getting more and more difficult to want to be around them. We just can't pretend any more. 

One of our group, a couple with no kids, knows of a beachside villa he can get a good deal on, big place, and invited our mutual friends with kids, who in turn invited another mutual friend couple with kids. We don't know if they intend to bring them, but we're thinking if they do we'll probably drop out. It's just too much of a constant reminder, plus it's hard to get our friends to complete a conversation without their eyes, ears and attention elsewhere, as all their kids are 5 and under. Sound terrible of us I know, but I think you know how we feel.

Smiles.....Alex


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Hi guys just popping in for a quick minute.
> Crystal, I'm so sorry you're back to ttc. I would like to sound supportive and happy you are back with us, but I am afraid that would diminish the pain and loss you have gone through. Big hugs.
> 
> Alison-figures everyone in your family is pregnant. I have found femara gives me crazy headaches. It is reduced if taken at night so I would try that just to be safe.
> 
> Milty- IUI feels just like a pap. The actual procedure is really not a big deal.
> 
> I am 4dpo and have absolutely the best vacation timing! We are camping on lake huron and celebrating my moms 60th birthday. It is a perfect distraction. But I have to say that I did have a moment of panic (internal of course) when I started thinking "what if this iui didn't work". How crushed am I going to be? If I have been ttc for 2 years with 4 failed iuis is there any possibility at all of bringing home a baby? Yikes! I best get back to the lake for more therapy!
> 
> Despie, suki, jen, butterfly, happy, more4 and everyone else....have a great weekend!

Have a great time .miss you but realise the stress this place can cause ,praying this works for you too sweetheart ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Oh Ready I'm so jealous of your lake/camping trips. 

Crystal: he better do what you say ...it's your body

Alison : she could just be TTC you never know

By: I know what you mean


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> Milty- actually I go to bed at 10:30-11:00 every night but I think it seems I'm up all hours because of the time difference :thumbup: My DH would get a chuckle out of the all hours because he's always teasing that I can't stay up till midnight:haha::haha: I get up at 6:00 am though so I'm an early riser:winkwink:
> 
> Alison- I'm going to beg for Fermara or Clomid for a few months to try again:shrug: I know he's going to push for a natural IVF cycle but I really wanted to wait until Oct-Nov and use it as a last resort before Donor eggs. I hope because I got pregnant without IVF he'll do what I want:haha::haha:
> 
> Despie- good morning lovely, that poem you worte for Indi was amazing:hugs::hugs: your so talented!!
> 
> Hey everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have to take my DD for her Learners test in about an hour...I'm not ready for this:cry: when did she get old enough to drive :nope: maybe she'll fail the test:haha::haha:

Crystal as Milty says its your body you should be able to do wot you want ,hope you get your wishes ,o and I didn't write the poem I found it online :haha:I thought it was lovely ,good luck with your dd test ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBear1

Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind me saying hello. I came upon this thread yesterday after searching for someone who has shared the same awful journey that we have been on for the last few years - over 35 (tick), LTTC (tick), absolutely fed up with "well-meaning" friends who say "just relax and it will happen" and absolutely ready to punch those that say "forget about trying and it will happen when you least expect it" (tick). 

I started reading your thread yesterday (didn't get much done at work:shhh:) and was almost crying with laughter at some of the posts - thank you for brightening my day!


----------



## readyformore

Welcome mrs bear!

Well still on vaca and its wonderful. Today is the day of the big party. We have friends that moved up here a year ago and my husband invited them to join us. There answer was "as long as you don't mind a pregnant lady joining the party!" Funny because last year she told me she was waiting 2 years before she ttc and now she's pregnant. I wanted to say "yes I do mind. Just stay home." Of course I didn't and will be polite but it just irked me. Bad timing. I told my husabnd I really want to strangle her out of my own frustration, but I will congratulate her instead. Also I gave him the job of changing conversation or rescuing me if there are too many pregnancy/baby questions thrown at me.


----------



## MrsBear1

readyformore said:


> Welcome mrs bear!
> 
> Well still on vaca and its wonderful. Today is the day of the big party. We have friends that moved up here a year ago and my husband invited them to join us. There answer was "as long as you don't mind a pregnant lady joining the party!" Funny because last year she told me she was waiting 2 years before she ttc and now she's pregnant. I wanted to say "yes I do mind. Just stay home." Of course I didn't and will be polite but it just irked me. Bad timing. I told my husabnd I really want to strangle her out of my own frustration, but I will congratulate her instead. Also I gave him the job of changing conversation or rescuing me if there are too many pregnancy/baby questions thrown at me.

Hi Ready, many thanks for the welcome! 

I hope you are having a wonderful break (insensitive friends aside!). I can totally relate to your frustration - DH and I recently travelled to see my sister who is getting married soon (she's getting married abroad, but was having a party for family and friends that can't be with her on the day). 

My DH and I made a very big effort to visit as we have just suffered our sixth loss (no children) and my sister was aware of this. Just before the party, my other sister called to tell me that there would be a very young baby at the party because the mother, a friend of my sister who is getting married (I know this all sounds a bit complicated!), didn't want to miss out on feeding the baby.

I couldn't believe it! My sister and her husband requested that there are no children at the actual wedding (would spoil the day), but was happy to bring along her friend and new baby, despite everything we have been through :huh:.

I managed to get through the party, with the family telling me I am "so brave" - I don't want to be bloody brave! Yes, we could've stayed home, but I do love my sister (despite her insensitivity) and we probably won't see her again for quite a while.

As always, I had the support of my amazing husband, who had a similar job to yours (and made me laugh with the "code words" he came up with, when it looked like I might speak my mind) and kept me away from the red wine :winkwink:.


----------



## Milty

Welcome MrsBear :hi:


----------



## MrsBear1

Hi Milty - thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi mrs bear, so sorry for your losses :flower::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

readyformore said:


> Welcome mrs bear!
> 
> Well still on vaca and its wonderful. Today is the day of the big party. We have friends that moved up here a year ago and my husband invited them to join us. There answer was "as long as you don't mind a pregnant lady joining the party!" Funny because last year she told me she was waiting 2 years before she ttc and now she's pregnant. I wanted to say "yes I do mind. Just stay home." Of course I didn't and will be polite but it just irked me. Bad timing. I told my husabnd I really want to strangle her out of my own frustration, but I will congratulate her instead. Also I gave him the job of changing conversation or rescuing me if there are too many pregnancy/baby questions thrown at me.

Ok, I saw my friends that are expecting and it went really well. It was hard not to be excited for them. I actually asked her about the pregnancy a lot because I was curious and just enjoyed her excitement. She had a lot to say that wasn't pregnancy related, so that helped too. I think I may have influenced her decision about when to ttc. I said,m "I thought you were going to wait." And she said, "well I am 32 now, you never know how long its going to take, and I figured I want 3 kids so I had better get started." Um yep. That was exactly what I told her last year, (I am somewhat of a babypusher)!
It always seems like hearing about a pregnancy is difficult to hear, but then it sinks in and is ok. I have told my good friend that is ttc that when she is pregnant, please don't tell me in person. I really enjoyed my friend today, and I think its because I had a moment to feel bad for me, then I could focus on being happy for her.

Where is everyone?


----------



## Butterfly67

So glad it went ok with the preggo lady ready :thumbup:

Just got the keys to my new house a couple days ago so am moving in there. It's a renovation job so is going to take up lots of time and energy but I'm excited about doing it :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Welcome Mrsbear:flower: Truly sorry that you've been through so many losses. Recurrent loss is so traumatic but I'm amazed at how well you dealt with having a baby at the function so soon after such a difficult time. Well done to your Oh for helping you get through it. I don't know if I would have coped. Have you had any tests done or does your doctor have any ideas as to why it is happening?

Ready, I woke up this morning wondering how you got on with having the pregnant friend around. You did great! I took some comfort from what you wrote because I am worried about how to deal with the inevitable face-to face with my pregnant SIL. I wasn't looking forward to it at all but I see what you say - it's almost like taking a step back, validating your own sadness and objectively accepting her happiness. 

BF congratulations on your new home :happydance:!! Sometimes a project like that is the best thing ever, a chance at a whole new beginning. Hope you have fun and it all goes smoothly. 

Crystal, London is throbbing with visitors and it will only get busier in the next few weeks. It can be exciting, like when you meet people from every corner of the world and have a chat but not so great when the transport system and traffic is horrendous! We've received traffic warnings for the Games as some of the marathons will be street run. I hope your doctor will listen to you and let you follow the path you think is best for you. Have you had any immune tests? I find Dr Alan Beer's view of these issues as a cause for unexplained IF, ivf failure and recurrent early loss very convincing. It is becoming quite mainstream so maybe your doc will be onto it.

Despie, did you get a close up of the Queen? 

Suki, sounds like you're going to have a fab time in Spain, just love the European summertime !

Jen, hope you're holding up :hugs:

Milty, if you can get a scan to look at your lining its a good idea to get it a few days before you expect ov, if there's nothing to worry about at least you'll have peace of mind.I'm sad that we've lost the yoga thread but there's some good videos on youtube, look for Brenda Strong.

To distract myself from the 2ww madness today I'm making a roast chicken with roast potatoes etc ala Jamie Oliver style for an early Sunday supper before we watch the footy final of Euro 2012. Seeing as England is out we're rooting for Italia here!!

Have a lovely afternoon everyone:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready: glad it went well

BF: Yeah it seems like that took forever to get done. I love renovationas...be sure and take before and after pics

Peace: I now feel like something more is up...I'm having way to many strange things happening this month. I think I may have O'd on CD 10. But I've had no EWCM which usually starts by CD8...so if I didn't I don't think I will O till CD18. My normal is CD13 or CD14. I've also had other weird things:shrug:. I think a trip to my Doc is in order


----------



## Desperado167

MrsBear1 said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind me saying hello. I came upon this thread yesterday after searching for someone who has shared the same awful journey that we have been on for the last few years - over 35 (tick), LTTC (tick), absolutely fed up with "well-meaning" friends who say "just relax and it will happen" and absolutely ready to punch those that say "forget about trying and it will happen when you least expect it" (tick).
> 
> I started reading your thread yesterday (didn't get much done at work:shhh:) and was almost crying with laughter at some of the posts - thank you for brightening my day!

Hi and welcome :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi peace,yum I want some Sunday dinner sounds yum :thumbup:Ready ,hope you are having a fab time away ,you sound like u are coping well ,bf yeah for the new house :happydance:Milty hope u just have a late o :thumbup::hugs:Everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBear1

87


peacebaby said:


> Welcome Mrsbear:flower: Truly sorry that you've been through so many losses. Recurrent loss is so traumatic but I'm amazed at how well you dealt with having a baby at the function so soon after such a difficult time. Well done to your Oh for helping you get through it. I don't know if I would have coped. Have you had any tests done or does your doctor have any ideas as to why it is happening?
> 
> Thank you so much for the welcome - you are such a nice bunch!
> 
> I am 42 (43 in September) - met my lovely DH (41) 5 years ago. As soon as we knew it was serious, we started trying straight away. Year later, nothing happening, so went to see GP (loveliest lady ever - been through m/c herself). She referred us to Fertility Clinic where horrible ogre of a consultant said "you are too old and even if you do get pg, you will almost certainly have a m/c" (why do these people work in this field, if they are so negative?).
> 
> My GP was outraged and said "nonsense". Just as I was due to have a lap and dye, I became pg (yippeee). Lost that one at 7 1/2 weeks, but continued to hope. 2 more m/c down the line and was referred to Recurrent Miscarriage clinic. They didn't find anything (I have Hashimoto's, but been on thyroid meds for years, so they said that wasn't a problem). Then pg again - saw heartbeat and thought miracle had finally happened when got to 12 weeks, but lost that LO as well. DH and I devastated. 2 more m/c followed.
> 
> I sobbed my heart out at the docs a couple of weeks back and asked my GP "when should I stop"? She said "when the pain of having another miscarriage is greater than the pain you feel without a child, then you should stop. Until then, if you can, keep trying". I am due to have Ovarian Reserve test done in a couple of weeks.
> 
> But I will continue to be positive - you ladies understand that pain and offer such lovely support to one another (and have a wicked sense of humour :laugh2:). I wish you all the luck and happiness you deserve!


----------



## Desperado167

Aw mrs bear I feel your pain :kiss:,I sadly have had ten losses over the period of six years but I have already been blessed with four beautiful children before these losses ,I am 45 and feeling very redundant to the fact it won't ever happen but each month I pick myself up dust myself off ,drug my hubby with horny goats weed and viagra :blush:and give it the best shot I can ,who knows how much longer I can carry on but ATM I am raring to go :haha:,I hope we can share your journey and you get your precious long awaited baby soon.these ladies are amazing and will be there for you no matter wot ,love and baby dust :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies :hugs:

Despie- good morning lovely lady, Hope your having a great start to your summer...its winter here which is boring but the kids are on Term break so it'll be busy for a few weeks anyway :thumbup:

Ready- glad your enjoying your vaca, and glad it wasn't as bad as you thought seeing your friends :thumbup: 

Butterfly- Congrats on the house and renovating is tiring but its good to be tired from something like renovating..have fun with it :thumbup:

Peace- still jealous, but I can imagine the transport links are so busy now. The good thing though is between the Queen's jubilee and the Olympics it should boost the economy some I hope :thumbup: I do have immune problems what then affected my kidneys etc. my FS isn't sure how much its affecting my fertility so I hope now that I've had the mc he'll look at it a bit more :shrug: He's a pretty forward thinking doctor andwill try non mainstream things so we'll see what happens. I do believe my fertility has gone to sh*t very early in my life as well because I am no fertile myrtle that is for sure :thumbup: :hugs:

Milty- you are having a strange cycle :shrug: maybe that's a good thing though but get checked out if you think something starnge is going on :hugs:

MrsBear- Welcome and glad you found this thread :thumbup: So sorry for your losses, I hope you can find some answers soon :hugs:

Hey everyone else:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies :wave:

Sorry to have been MIA for so long! Well some of you know from the other thread I'm on I've had a weird weekend- i got a letter Friday afternoon after work to say my (pap) smear results were abnormal and there were CIN 2 so I'll need a colopscopy. It kind of put me into a whirl i have to say but last night I did manage to sleep so think I'm getting used to it now and I know it's likely to be fine. I'm 13dpo today my temp is still high which is strange, poas and it was BFN. My boobs are kiling me and i feel sick but I've come to the conclusion this is normal PMT for me.

Hello Mrs Bear- welcome to the thread as others have said there are some amazing women on this thread and you are welcome to be negative and miserable any time you choose! I'm so sorry for your losses and I hope happier times are ahead of you :hugs::hugs:

Despie-how are you skinny lady? Hope you have a nice day planned :hugs::hugs:

Ready-hope your holiday is great you deserve it, I'm hoping the last IUI is the one for you :hugs::hugs:

Crystal you're about the same days post ov as me- hope you're managing to stay sane the 2ww is such a bitch :haha::hugs:

BF- so pleased for you getting your house- what an exciting project- we need photos as you manage to do things :hugs::hugs:

Peace- London must be so exciting! I can't wait to come up for track events on 8-9th August. Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hmm I've looked at your chart I'm not sure what's going on, I guess just keep shagging and see what happens to your temp over the next few days.:hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Hi to any other ladies on the thread

Have a good day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBear1

Morning everyone (or evening depending on where you are) - hope today finds you positive. Woke up this morning feeling v grumpy (very probably PMT) and decided not to go to work - not a radical protest or anything, just due some time off for overtime and decided to stay home and cuddle the cats. Feeling MUCH better already! 

As regards this POAS business, do you just give in and go with it, or do you manage to remain rational and wait until a sensible time? I am 6DPO and tested anyway despite knowing with every little grey cell I have remaining that it would be a BFN. I have tried not stocking up on ICs in the hope the expense will keep me from testing - but, alas not, I always succumb and end up spending a fortune of the really expensive early tests.

Maybe I should just accept that I am am in deep and continue feeding my POAS habit with ICs? I got DH to say some magic words over the test this morning to turn it pink. He offered to wave his "magic wand" over it (why do men never grow out of thinking waving their equipment around is soooo original and soooo funny). 

Have a lovely day Ready, Despie, Crystal, Peace, Butterfly, Milty and absolutely everyone else on the forum.


----------



## MrsBear1

Sorry, Sukisam - didn't mean to leave you out. A lovely day to you too. Also, thanks everyone for your kind words on my losses - I know everyone who has experienced loss is touched by it forever.


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys for looking at my chart I appreciate it!!


----------



## alison29

Hi everyone!


----------



## alison29

I am catching up and thinking welcoming thoughts to the newcomers WELCOME to the thread mrs bear and sorry to hear about your procedure suki i guess it is best that they caught the problem it can save your life. I have had 3 relatives in Canada have colon cancer because they did not get the routine checks. I am not sure if it's got something to do with the health care or what but 3 aunts and an uncle is ALOT.


----------



## Jennifer01

Happy Monday all..and happy Canada day weekend!!

Alison-hope you are doing well. Sorry to hear about your aunts and uncle. I think a lot of people have a negative idea about our healthcare system, but having needed it many times I think it's pretty good. Sometimes you have to wait for things, but for me it's only been when it's a minor thing. My parents have had many serious health issues and have had exemplary care...as has my preemie now 17 year old!!:wacko:

Milty-I am right there with you on the weird month!! I'm cd 16 and temps have been so weird I've stopped taking them!! Hope it gets sorted out soon for you!

Butterfly-congrats on the new house, so exciting!! Renos can be annoying but so satisfying when they are done! Make sure to take before and after pics, it's fun to look back at all the hard work!

Mrs bear-hi and welcome:flower:

Crystal-that is a good looking chart! How are you feeling? Will you test?

Suki-sorry to hear your news from the doctor:hugs:I am sure it's going to be fine but it sure stresses you out in the mean time:hugs:2 friends of mine have had the same thing and are fine many years later!

Ready-I can so sympathize with you! This weekend we were supposed to visit with 2 of dhs friends that have new babies. No thanks!! We had a big convo bc oh says I can't avoid people forever...which I get but I just wasn't in the mood. We didn't end up seeing the 2 couples so it was fine. I was also invited to a baby shower that I was able to get out of because of prior plans. Geesh I hope this baby boom lets up soon (unless it includes all of us of course :haha:)

Peacebaby-I hope your TWW is treating you well-sorry I saw your Italia lost. It must be super exciting to be in London-but also frustrating at times!


Afm I am having an annoying time...weird terrible itchy rash on my chest, weird temps and no ov pains or anything which last month almost killed me!! I don't know what's going on but I would like to ov sooner than later-last month it was cd 16, and I'm on cd 16 now...ugh I just want to get it over with!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Jenn ,:flower:Could it be the clomid you are taking ,are you using opks ?:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Hi Jenn ,:flower:Could it be the clomid you are taking ,are you using opks ?:hugs:

Despie did I miss you?? I'm a true knucklehead!! How are you doing gorgeous lady?:hugs:
It could be the clomid-last month though I had flat temps pre o...so I don't know what's going on! I don't use opk bc I think I have a short surge and my o pains are usually soooo bad that I know what's going on. I might get a few tomorrow if my pains don't show soon though.


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jenn ,:flower:Could it be the clomid you are taking ,are you using opks ?:hugs:
> 
> Despie did I miss you?? I'm a true knucklehead!! How are you doing gorgeous lady?:hugs:
> It could be the clomid-last month though I had flat temps pre o...so I don't know what's going on! I don't use opk bc I think I have a short surge and my o pains are usually soooo bad that I know what's going on. I might get a few tomorrow if my pains don't show soon though.Click to expand...

I'm fine babes ,:kiss:hows your cm ?yea opks are a good idea ,I hate o being messed up even if it's a day late :haha::hugs:Looks like u are having plenty of shags anyway :) xxxxx


----------



## MrsBear1

sukisam said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry to have been MIA for so long! Well some of you know from the other thread I'm on I've had a weird weekend- i got a letter Friday afternoon after work to say my (pap) smear results were abnormal and there were CIN 2 so I'll need a colopscopy. It kind of put me into a whirl i have to say but last night I did manage to sleep so think I'm getting used to it now and I know it's likely to be fine.
> 
> Hi Suki, I went through this a few years back and had laser treatment done - it was relatively painless.I had to have yearly smears done for a few years following the treatment and then back to three yearly ones (all have been fine since). I know it can be a worry (especially when you have everything else going on), but I'm sure it will be fine. Take care :flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jenn ,:flower:Could it be the clomid you are taking ,are you using opks ?:hugs:
> 
> Despie did I miss you?? I'm a true knucklehead!! How are you doing gorgeous lady?:hugs:
> It could be the clomid-last month though I had flat temps pre o...so I don't know what's going on! I don't use opk bc I think I have a short surge and my o pains are usually soooo bad that I know what's going on. I might get a few tomorrow if my pains don't show soon though.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine babes ,:kiss:hows your cm ?yea opks are a good idea ,I hate o being messed up even if it's a day late :haha::hugs:Looks like u are having plenty of shags anyway :) xxxxxClick to expand...


Not really having too much cm...but kind of hard to tell because of the shags:haha:


----------



## Milty

Does heat or something dry out your CM?

I've never noticed it doing that before but since this is a commOn thing this month I thought I'd ask


----------



## Milty

Crystal just Incase your not looking at that other thread I will repeat myself

Umm I think you should test tomorrow ..I'm not a test pusher but I think it would be a good idea


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :) 

Jen- Happy Belated Canada Day!!!!! Hope you had fun :) 

Despie- Good morning lovely lady!! Hope weigh in goes amazing for you, your doing so well...so proud of you!!xoxo

Milty- I don't know what to do, we didn't really "try" this cycle meaning we did try to hit the right time but I didn't lie still after and got up etc because I thought there was no chance :shrug: it was more of a not trying not preventing cycle until I got my first AF so I think what I'll do is wait until about 20DPO and if no AF I'll test then. I'm just thinking my cycle might be messed up because of the D&C, I haven't had an AF since that and I've been crampy and feeling my wonderful friend PMS. Surely after all those years I couldn't be pregnant again so quick.

As for your CM question, yes CM can dry up when its really hot and if you find it is drink more water, that should help :)

Morning everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

I don't think heat has ever really messed up my cm...but clomid is I think. For me right now the issue is distinguishing between ewcm and...well you know:haha: geez I hate to think what people would see if they walked in on me trying to solve that riddle :rofl:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I think that is a good plan except I would make it 18DPO with temps still high...if your temps start falling you may not want to use a test. I just think if you are you should see a doc right away.

And I don't think it would be unusual to have it happen so fast. Once you get pg it is easier to do so again. 

Love you sweetie


----------



## Butterfly67

I have to say crystal that I am a little bit optimistic for you :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hello ladies,

Back after a few days. I feel bad that I'm not keeping up on the threads, work takes up a lot of time and thought power.

I thought to update you on my current cycle and new doc and treatment. I'll try and keep this short.

My former doc who did the IVFs referred us to another doctor after saying it was about all he could do for us, and, that this doctor includes HGH in his practice, which he does not, and, that doctor also is a proponent of DHEA, which he also is not. That was back in March. 

So today, after almost 3 months of DHEA self treatment I finally went to the new doc, he was an older man, in his late 60s I'd say, and I really liked him - he took his time with us, explained everything, and seemed to know where (well he didn't come right out an say it, but...) the other doctor went wrong. 

He said I don't have PCOS, which the first doc also said, but he did say I have PCO. This is news to me and something new to research.

He prescribed Metformin, another thing to research, and suggested I go on HGH, which I wasn't really planning to do but came around to it after speaking with him. As I will be traveling soon (to take care of my mother who will have an operation) I decided not to go on the full HGH plan, and to consider it for the next or next next round. The HGH is called Saizen, yet another thing to research....

He didn't do a blood test as he felt it wasn't necessary, he really prefers ultrasound, and that's where he showed my scan with a good egg, and a cluster of 3 smaller eggs, which he said indicated PCO. The clinic did a urinalysis and a OPK, which showed that tonight is :sex::happydance: time (DH calculated it to start tomorrow).

He didn't feel too strongly about DHEA but didn't' say to stop it, but he did ask that I stop the TCM teas, the acupuncture can continue. This was a relief since as I will be away over a month, to get a month's supply of tea would have cost about $600 and I worried if it would get through customs. And because I hate hate hate drinking it, it is so yuckky!

So I'm to take the Metformin once a day for a few days then twice a day, and he warned that many feel nauseous from it, and the HGH Saizen one shot today, one shot in a couple of days. 

I hope this helps some of you, and I hope also that someone else has had some experience with this - I may now be an expert in IUIs and IVFs, but not this.

Have a great day ladies and dust to all!

Alex :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- what a shock to get a call back from a doc about routine testing. I'm sure it will be fine, you just need to jump through a few hoops. :thumbup::hugs:

Jen- what is up with your chart? :wacko: How confusing! I have a hard time figuring out jizz and ewcm too. I agree. I never want someone to walk in on me while I am playing with something I found in my panties!!:blush::haha: I wonder if the clomid from last cycle is pushing back your ov this month? 

Crystal- I hope you're wrong about the D&C being the reason for your good chart. Maybe we can all just look at it longingly and pretend it's all of our charts with a + hpt in it! :blush:

BAM- so glad you found this new doc. He sounds amazing! I hope he gets you on the right track. :thumbup: And yay for getting rid of expensive yucky tea!! :happydance:

Hi Despie, Alison, Milty, Butterfly, MrsBear, and everyone else. :hugs:

AFM- 9dpo, feeling premenstrual but emotionally doing pretty well, (at least for today :haha:). I am currently trying to invent some new early pregnancy signs. While on vacation, I spent 5 straight days in the hot sun at the beach. It wasn't my first time all year, but apparently it was too much. I now have a very mild, small bumpy rash on my arms. I have been told it's sun poisoning. It's really not a big deal at all, but I've never had this sun rash before. I am now trying to convince myself that it is an early pregnancy indicator. :haha: I am sure I can find a message board somewhere with someone commenting on the link between the two! :rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Suki- what a shock to get a call back from a doc about routine testing. I'm sure it will be fine, you just need to jump through a few hoops. :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Jen- what is up with your chart? :wacko: How confusing! I have a hard time figuring out jizz and ewcm too. I agree. I never want someone to walk in on me while I am playing with something I found in my panties!!:blush::haha: I wonder if the clomid from last cycle is pushing back your ov this month?
> 
> Crystal- I hope you're wrong about the D&C being the reason for your good chart. Maybe we can all just look at it longingly and pretend it's all of our charts with a + hpt in it! :blush:
> 
> BAM- so glad you found this new doc. He sounds amazing! I hope he gets you on the right track. :thumbup: And yay for getting rid of expensive yucky tea!! :happydance:
> 
> Hi Despie, Alison, Milty, Butterfly, MrsBear, and everyone else. :hugs:
> 
> AFM- 9dpo, feeling premenstrual but emotionally doing pretty well, (at least for today :haha:). I am currently trying to invent some new early pregnancy signs. While on vacation, I spent 5 straight days in the hot sun at the beach. It wasn't my first time all year, but apparently it was too much. I now have a very mild, small bumpy rash on my arms. I have been told it's sun poisoning. It's really not a big deal at all, but I've never had this sun rash before. I am now trying to convince myself that it is an early pregnancy indicator. :haha: I am sure I can find a message board somewhere with someone commenting on the link between the two! :rofl:

Ready, I have a crazy chest/arms rash also! And it was exacerbated by the sun :growlmad: I live in cold most of the year and then when it's nice out I get rashy?? Blah! Here's hoping yours is pg related! I think the clomid is bumping back my ov as I've just started to have mild ov pains. I'm hoping the combo of my birthday and the full moon last night(errr...and the clomid I guess!) will work it's magic on me this month finally!


----------



## readyformore

I saw a friend while on vaca, (aside from the pregnant one). This friend has 1 child and she told me that it took her 14 years to conceive her. :saywhat: Just shoot me!! Apparently she tried one round of IVF and that didn't work. She just didn't like the intervention and gave up on it. She told me that she really respected me for going through repeated treatment cycles. Now, that's embarrassing! :blush: How could she say that when she did it for 14 years? Plus, her daughter is now 5, and she hasn't used any birth control since she was born. 

Her attitude is great. I asked how she has remained sane through 20 years of marriage while ttc the entire time. I have only been at it for 2 and I am pretty angry about the entire situation. She said, "I was there too. But, after about a decade dohh:) I realized that I had better make my peace with it or I would be miserable." She really is amazing. I wonder how she found that peace. Is it elusive? Does it take a decade to get it? Maybe it takes a certain personality to be able to cope with it. 

She did tell me that it was her GP that helped her to conceive. He told her he was going to offer her an unconventional treatment. He prescribed her a low dose anti-depressant to take from AF til ov.......and it got her pregnant. *runs to phone. dials doc. asks for script for zoloft*
I do have a good friend that has gone through multiple DEIVFs, and zoloft is in her cocktail too. I am NOT advocating that everyone just get on an antidepressant like it's the next fertility drug, but shit! That's just way too odd to be mere coincidence!


----------



## crystal443

Alex- so glad your appointment went well!!! I've never heard of HGH but I'm going to look it up :thumbup: I hope this works for you and I've heard metformin works wonders for some ladies I really hope your a success Alex....big :hugs: and please keep me updated. I've got my FS appointment next week :thumbup: Now go chain hubby to the bed and tell him he's not to leave until you have your :bfp::winkwink:

butterfly- Thanks for being optomistic:hugs::hugs: 

ready- I really wish I could be positive about my temps but I'm just not feeling anything:shrug: I did get my regular migraine on the weekend but no AF and today is wednesday...my boobs hurt a little but nothing major and I've got regular PMS cramps. I am a symptom denier( is that even a word?), I will say this though in the short time I was pregnant last time I got sun rash if I stayed in the sun too long, that is a symptom of pregnancy...well its a sign of elevated hormones I think..don't laugh that one off just yet:thumbup:
Jen- hope your skin feels better quick!!!

Milty- If I were looking at my chart for someone else I'd be jumping up and down for them to test but I really am expecting AF if I don't get it by tomorrow I think I'll be more hopeful. DH even offered to go and buy a test:haha: but I honestly would rather see AF arrive then get a BFN, the longest LP I've had has been 18 DPO so I think if I get past that I will have hope...I sound really:wacko: don't I?:haha::haha: Makes total sense in my head:thumbup:

Good Morning everyone else!!!!:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> I saw a friend while on vaca, (aside from the pregnant one). This friend has 1 child and she told me that it took her 14 years to conceive her. :saywhat: Just shoot me!! Apparently she tried one round of IVF and that didn't work. She just didn't like the intervention and gave up on it. She told me that she really respected me for going through repeated treatment cycles. Now, that's embarrassing! :blush: How could she say that when she did it for 14 years? Plus, her daughter is now 5, and she hasn't used any birth control since she was born.
> 
> Her attitude is great. I asked how she has remained sane through 20 years of marriage while ttc the entire time. I have only been at it for 2 and I am pretty angry about the entire situation. She said, "I was there too. But, after about a decade dohh:) I realized that I had better make my peace with it or I would be miserable." She really is amazing. I wonder how she found that peace. Is it elusive? Does it take a decade to get it? Maybe it takes a certain personality to be able to cope with it.
> 
> She did tell me that it was her GP that helped her to conceive. He told her he was going to offer her an unconventional treatment. He prescribed her a low dose anti-depressant to take from AF til ov.......and it got her pregnant. *runs to phone. dials doc. asks for script for zoloft*
> I do have a good friend that has gone through multiple DEIVFs, and zoloft is in her cocktail too. I am NOT advocating that everyone just get on an antidepressant like it's the next fertility drug, but shit! That's just way to odd to be mere coincidence!

I am asking FS about zoloft next week:thumbup: I've read that other places as well..I don't know if he'll give it to me:haha::haha: but I did plan on asking about it...I was also told by the OB that she prescribes clomid or femera with steriods, the rate of pregnancy is much higher so I'm asking about that as well:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> ready- I will say this though in the short time I was pregnant last time I got sun rash if I stayed in the sun too long, that is a symptom of pregnancy...well its a sign of elevated hormones I think..don't laugh that one off just yet:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Milty- If I were looking at my chart for someone else I'd be jumping up and down for them to test but I really am expecting AF if I don't get it by tomorrow I think I'll be more hopeful. DH even offered to go and buy a test:haha: but I honestly would rather see AF arrive then get a BFN, the longest LP I've had has been 18 DPO so I think if I get past that I will have hope...I sound really:wacko: don't I?:haha::haha: Makes total sense in my head:thumbup:


I do burn really easily while pregnant. But, I did not burn this time, just got a rash. Either way, I am having all of my normal PMS symptoms (cramps, hot flashes, irritability), so I am confident it's bfn.

I know exactly what you are saying. I really hate those bfns. I'd rather live in the land of pregnancy possibility, than to be shot down with a bfn. Weird because I hate limbo, but somehow I must like it at the same time. :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I am asking FS about zoloft next week:thumbup: I've read that other places as well..I don't know if he'll give it to me:haha::haha: but I did plan on asking about it...I was also told by the OB that she prescribes clomid or femera with steriods, the rate of pregnancy is much higher so I'm asking about that as well:thumbup:

:thumbup: I would totally push for the steroids Crystal. I think for you especially, it would be beneficial. 

What is it with zoloft? Anti-inflammatory? I'll have to ask my friend. 

I will seriously consider it, and I have zero doubt that I can get a script for it. I'm just not sure when my next IUI cycle will be and I'd like to do it at that time. My RE wants me to do a sonohyst....something :haha: so I have to do that before my next medicated cycle. Plus, I seem to change my mind about treatment every month, I never know if I want to do another round or not until AF arrives. It might not be another 4 months from now before I do another IUI cycle. Or, if AF falls on a day where IUI and monitoring won't interfere with my work schedule, I might try to do a back to back cycle if I can convince my RE to do it prior to sono results. Or........I might not do anymore at all. :shrug:
I guess I could try zoloft without IUI, but it would just seem like a waste to me. I am clearly not getting pregnant with sex. :dohh:


----------



## crystal443

ready- the sonohys-thingy..is that the dye test? We keep talking about what we want to do next, especially before we go to the appointment because FS will push IVF..which I want to try other things first this time like clomid with steriods etc. IVF just does not agree with me so I think we need to look at other things and at least try a few things. 

I think your right to decide at the beginning of a cycle if it'll be IUI or not depending on work, mood etc. I'm really interested to see what FS will say about the Zoloft though :)


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all well. I'm feeling much calmer about the colposcopy and treatment now :thumbup:. Huge temp drop today so AF is on her way- i can feel the bitch coming! Still I can have some beers in Spain next week :happydance:

Ready- glad you are keeping sane in the 2ww, bloody hell 14 years for your friend :hugs:

Crystal- your chart looks really good i say :test:. keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Despie- how are you lovely? Hope you're still as contended as you sounded the other day :hugs:

Jen- not sure whats happening with your chart :wacko: Hope you're keeping sane :hugs:

BAM- i'm glad you like your new FS and it's always good to have a plan :hugs:

Peace- how are you? :hugs:

Hi to BF, MrsBear, Milty, Alison and anyone else I've forgotten

Have a good day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Quick reply!

Ready that Zoloft theory is very interesting. If it is anti-inflammatory then maybe the diclofenac I have should help too :shrug:

BAM I have never heard of HGH either :shrug:

Suki yay for :beer: in Spain!

Crystal still looking good :thumbup:

Hi to despie, Jen, milty, Alison etc :hi:

AFM got a prescription for amoxicillin yesterday which I hope will clear up my bad toothache and my uti :dohh:


----------



## readyformore

Crystal the sonohys thingy is not the dye test. Apparently, this is newer and better. :shrug: She will fill my uterus with a small amount of saline and do an ultrasound. It will check for polyps, fibroids, etc. I asked her why she wants to do this and she said, "There might be some debris left over from the birth of the last baby." :wacko: Ridiculous. Uncomplicated birth, very little postpartum bleeding, and the placenta came out easily. But, it's what she wants to do so I will jump through her hoops because I have too. 
I am thinking of switching back to clomid. I am about done with the femara headaches. Clomid thinned my lining and gave me an ovarian cyst, but it did get me pregnant. 

I would push for clomid/steroids/zoloft first too. :thumbup:

Suki- sorry for the temp drop, but yay for beer! 

Butterfly- yuck for the need for antibiotics. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Morning everyone! :flower:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Thank you for the nice vibes ladies!:hugs:

Ready, Crystal, Butterfly - I don't know much about HGH, which is kind of stupid that I'm now injecting it into my body...

The doc explained it like this - it's what Sylvester Stallone uses to look the way he does, and the doc suspects many of the world's leaders, celebrities, and other famous elders use it to stay young. It's call Human Growth Hormone, but after he sold us on the idea, when DH asked if he could get it for himself, the doctor said he doesn't do that....hmmm... 

So HGH is nothing new, and I'm sure there are many risks and detractors, but the doc did say it makes you feel great. Sounds too good to be true. 

So I will be our forum's science experiment.:wacko:

Meanwhile, back to more conventional treatment - have any of you had 'washing' as part of your treatment? The new doc asked if I had that, and was surprised when I said I didn't. 

Suki - Spain sounds nice, you're lucky!
Crystal - good luck not meeting AF!
Ready - 14 years (!!!) - but the zoloft sounds interesting, but in moderation
Despie, Milty - how are you getting on?
everyone else here, lot's of dust!


Have a great day ladies, it's nighttime for me now....Alex :sleep:


----------



## readyformore

BAM- I've never heard of HGH as treatment. :shrug: Who would have thought. Glad you are volunteering to be the science experiment. :haha:

What's 'washing'? We have had sperm washing with IUI, but that's it.

Oh, and Happy 4th to my US friends!!


----------



## Jax41

:hi: ready, love the 'land of pregnancy possibility' which is why I never test :thumbup: totally with you and Crystal on that one.

Just catching up with all of the rest of the news now.....:coffee: big hugs everyone x


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> :hi: ready, love the 'land of pregnancy possibility' which is why I never test :thumbup: totally with you and Crystal on that one.


Yep, I am 10dpo and completely lost in that land right now. I have a whooping 3 recorded temps this month and I have been comparing my chart to those with similar circumstances that are pregnant. :blush: :haha: FF showed me what my edc would be if I conceived this month. :dohh: I don't particularly like to know that anymore. But, I have now been contemplating what the weather will be like in March. :wacko: Yes, crazy I know. I guess living in a day dream is better than being depressed and not wanting to leave the house. At least I am functioning this time. :thumbup:

AF should be here saturday. I have goopy cooter syndrome from the progesterone and I am wondering if it will delay AF. It never has in the past, but I figure it's time my body goes against the grain and does something unusual. If she's not here on Sat, I will have to test on Sun. The doc office is 1 hour away and I don't want to waste my time driving there for a bfn. How crappy would that be? Wasting 2.5 hours of your family time on a Sunday, wasting the gas, just to get a phone call that says you got fucked over again? No thanks.


----------



## Jennifer01

I'm going mental ladies. Why am I not ovulating?!? I had very small pains the other day-not even as bad as a non clomid cycle, never mind a clomid cycle. I ovulate without clomid and now on clomid I'm not?? Wtf?!?!?!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> I'm going mental ladies. Why am I not ovulating?!? I had very small pains the other day-not even as bad as a non clomid cycle, never mind a clomid cycle. I ovulate without clomid and now on clomid I'm not?? Wtf?!?!?!

I ovulated later on the soy so hopefully yours is just around the corner ,just keep on shagging I know it sucks ,big hugs ,by the looks of it u are both gonna b worn out :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going mental ladies. Why am I not ovulating?!? I had very small pains the other day-not even as bad as a non clomid cycle, never mind a clomid cycle. I ovulate without clomid and now on clomid I'm not?? Wtf?!?!?!
> 
> I ovulated later on the soy so hopefully yours is just around the corner ,just keep on shagging I know it sucks ,big hugs ,by the looks of it u are both gonna b worn out :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Despie...I am already worn out, oh on the other hand could go on like this forever!!!:haha:


----------



## readyformore

The clomid just pushed you back. 

I thought your weren't doing clomid this month?!

I haven't touched my husband in a week and a half. :blush: Just can't seem to be bothered. Plus, with the goopy cooter, it's just yucky. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Maybe do every 36-48 hours so that you're covered but not worn out.


----------



## Jennifer01

I was going to skip this month but I thought with both of us being off for the summer it seemed a shame to waste the opportunity. Plus I have a new fs appt this month and lap in the fall, I was hoping to cancel all the appointments by getting pg first-three years and I still haven't learned!:wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I was going to skip this month but I thought with both of us being off for the summer it seemed a shame to waste the opportunity. Plus I have a new fs appt this month and lap in the fall, I was hoping to cancel all the appointments by getting pg first-three years and I still haven't learned!:wacko:

I kept putting off my pap, my dental x-rays, and even more IUIs because I was hoping to just surprisingly get pregnant. :blush: You're not alone in that. 

I can tell you though that my pap reminder card came in the mail last week. I picked up the phone and made an appointment on the same day I received it. I've learned that at least.

Not wanting to miss an opportunity is kind of why I decided to do another IUI. It is less complicated in the summer, I have a few more covered, etc. It would be a shame not to use it right? 

We may as well do something else because sex alone isn't working for us. Let's do clomid/IUI etc. Shoot, I'd pour chicken broth over myself and dance down the street if it would work. Why not try fertility meds? It's more reasonable. :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi everyone!

Happy Independence Day US ladies:flower:

Ready if I'm not mistaken Zoloft is mentioned in the Beer book, something about the increase in serotonin levels and how that's impacts on the immune system, I think. Very interesting that worked for your friend. Now I'm going to read that chapter again :dohh:

Bf, I would be careful with the anti-inflammatory, blocking one pathway could elevate the immune response for another, but a good natural all rounder is tumeric or its active ingredient curcumin.

Crystal, alongside the steroids one of the latest treatments is intralipid Iv's to calm the immune system. No side effects and impressive results. If you google Dr Braverman or Dr Sher at SIRM you'll find lots of helpful info. I'm going to ask for this if my NK cells test comes back high.


----------



## readyformore

Hi peace! :flower: Nice to see you pop in. :hugs: Thanks for the info.
How are you holding up?


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> I was going to skip this month but I thought with both of us being off for the summer it seemed a shame to waste the opportunity. Plus I have a new fs appt this month and lap in the fall, I was hoping to cancel all the appointments by getting pg first-three years and I still haven't learned!:wacko:

I do this too, put off tests last week because I thought I may be preggo and again yesterday it crossed my mind to cancel it because what a 'waste it would be' if I didn't need them...yeah right! Ah well at least we all do it!


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> Hi peace! :flower: Nice to see you pop in. :hugs: Thanks for the info.
> How are you holding up?

Hi Ready, ha not great I'm afraid which is why I'm more of a stalker these days....I honestly can't believe how much all this has changed me. I'm a different person, I can't see friends or socialise. I feel like all I have on the mind is fertility related stuff and can't talk about that! Some of it I don't like about myself - the anger, frustration etc. Blah, hope I'll get back to old self again.

A success story here would do the trick!


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi peace! :flower: Nice to see you pop in. :hugs: Thanks for the info.
> How are you holding up?
> 
> Hi Ready, ha not great I'm afraid which is why I'm more of a stalker these days....I honestly can't believe how much all this has changed me. I'm a different person, I can't see friends or socialise. I feel like all I have on the mind is fertility related stuff and can't talk about that! Some of it I don't like about myself - the anger, frustration etc. Blah, hope I'll get back to old self again.
> 
> A success story here would do the trick!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Infertility does change a person, and not for the better, that's for sure. I'm so sorry you are struggling right now. Infertility becomes obsessive and depressive. It just sucks. :nope: I wish I had some magic words to cheer you up.
You don't need to stalk. You can talk about your feelings. No PMA police here. :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks Ready


----------



## Milty

Yeah Peace vent away...


I don't like to do tests because I'm tested out...in my twenties I tested for everything...I do mean everything with no results...one of my Docs even told me I should live to be 100 I was so healthy ... I just cried because that is very normal in my family.

I think as hard as it must be to somewhat know the problem I think at least you can move forward with a plan


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> I honestly can't believe how much all this has changed me. I'm a different person, I can't see friends or socialise. I feel like all I have on the mind is fertility related stuff and can't talk about that! Some of it I don't like about myself - the anger, frustration etc. Blah, hope I'll get back to old self again.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Infertility does change a person, and not for the better, that's for sure. I'm so sorry you are struggling right now. Infertility becomes obsessive and depressive. It just sucks. :nope: I wish I had some magic words to cheer you up.
> You don't need to stalk. You can talk about your feelings. No PMA police here. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm always lurking but I haven't posted in a while because I haven't had anything to add, or felt like I had anything worthwhile to say... but on this topic I do have an opinion...

Infertility _completely _changes a person, and I don't think it's possible to get "back to myself" ever again - I will never again be the old me, the me before I wanted children, the me before I knew the grief of losing babies, and the grief of wanting babies I can't have... even if we do manage to have a baby, this chapter of my life will never disappear - it's part of my story, it has shaped who I am, and those aspects of it will never go away. I do hope that it won't always be so obsessive, it won't consume my every waking thought, but for me, to try to forget it ever happened is to deny part of myself. 

INFERTILITY SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Milty

:hugs: for all of us


----------



## Butterfly67

Peace I am with you - all of last year I put off going to see people because either I didn't want to think up an excuse of why I wasn't drinking or I wanted to wait until I had some news to tell them... or something else. It felt like the whole time I 'could be pg' especially with Oing early there were only 10 days when I knew I wasn't and 4-5 of them AF was around :dohh: Anyway, I do feel like I am letting go much more now and starting to get some kind of normality back - although like HA says I know things will never be the same :shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Peace :hugs::hugs: please don't feel you can't vent here..it really is what everyone is here for and sometimes by the time you've typed out the post you feel a bit better :thumbup:

Infertility has left me angry, sad, and confused...I hate what it has done to me, I don't trust my body, I assume it will end badly, and I think in general I just have a negative outlook for myself when it comes to having a baby :shrug: I have learned to somehow share my life with it but I don't want to..we all deserve to have a baby if that's what we want, if its everyone else's human right to reproduce then why have we lost that right? Why do some women get pregnant in a month while some of us wait years, I read that 10% of women have fertility problems..that's not very high so how did we get stuck in the 10% and why is research so slow to find new treatment? Or is it because only 10% of us have problems, we're not highly important:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

Peace, I think the good thing about this thread is even though our stories are different we are all hurting the same. I understand you as do all the other ladies here. It sucks that we do, but we do. Currently, I'm trying to come up with a good reason to not visit oh's friend-who has a new baby. And I have to bring them a gift, which means baby shopping. For someone else's baby. That stings a bit also. I don't know about anyone else, but my oh is very sweet and kind and all the rest of it, but doesn't feel the need to avoid babies or pregnant couples the way I do. I know he isn't trying to be a jerk, but he just doesn't really get the connection between feeling shitty about being infertile and being around "non infertiles". I love that saying this, I know you guys will get me and not judge. Lots of :hugs: for a bunch of ladies that I hope with my whole heart will be holding their babies soon.
"we're all in the same game, just different levels,
Dealing with the same hell just different devils"


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> "we're all in the same game, just different levels,
> Dealing with the same hell just different devils"

I like that one Jen. Did you make it up or is a borrowed?


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> "we're all in the same game, just different levels,
> Dealing with the same hell just different devils"
> 
> I like that one Jen. Did you make it up or is a borrowed?Click to expand...

Stolen. Compliments of my pinterest addiction:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

can't sleep..yeah even the infertility insomnia has its hold on me:haha: and now you ladies have me choked up :cry::hugs: everything I've read is like a mirror I'm looking into.

gosh it does feel good to be understood :hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you!

crystal, those stats really feel like a blow. Here they say 1% of women suffer recurrent loss, how the heck did I fall into this measly 1%!


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Damn we really need a BFP and a baby in this thread! Crystal- you've had high temps for 18 days is it going to be you? Keeping everything crossed it is you lovely lady :hugs::hugs:

Peace- I get caught up in statistics too, yesterday I saw the Dr who did OH's vasectomy reversal he gave us a 95% chance of it working- I had to stop myself from saying to him "you took the £4k but didn't give a shit when it didn't work just sent us a letter saying Oh had sperm so classed as a success! Making his statistics look good :growlmad:I had to put my hand over my mouth to stop myself saying you robbing bastatrd!":growlmad:

I think I'm getting off the rollercoaster because it's going to send me crazy. I love my hubby and I want our relationship to stay intact, and after loosing Emily I know how lucking I am to have Millie + Josh and I dont want them to think they're not enough for me. My desire to have another baby hasn't reduced but i feel better equiped at handling it. I want to switch to NTNP until the end of the year and fill my life with fun, holidays all the things that matter. I spent and hour with a patient and her husband yesterday she has just been diagnosed with advanced lung cancer and they were both crying as their dream was to live by the coast and they are just about to complete on their dream house and now she doesn't want to die and leave her husband in a place where he doesn't know anyone. They just kept saying why did we leave it so long?:cry::cry: I had to fight the tears and I thought "Fuck it life is too short I have two beautiful kids and a gorgeous hubby, I live in a gorgeous house and I have a lovely dog this is enough for me". If another baby comes along- fantastic we would be thrilled but I don't want it to be the focus anymore.

So sorry to ramble ladies but I had to get it out

Sending lots of love and hopes for a BFP and baby to Despie, Ready, Jen, Peace, Crystal, HA, Jacx, Jen, BAM, Shellie, Alison, Milty, BF, MrsBear and anyone else I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBear1

Hello girls - I will be a "girl" until my dying day ;) - or ladies, if you prefer.

So much sadness around at the moment - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone.

Suki and Peace and everyone else who is stunned, saddened and angry at the injustice of finding ourselves in this very select club - my heart echoes your pain :hugs:

I am 9 DPO and am certain :witch:is on her way (most awful PMS). We can't try next month as DH is away. I will be 43 the following month :huh: - how did that happen! 

My poor DH (when he dared to emerge from under the duvet - he is very afraid when I have PMS) try to talk to me about getting some help (counselling). He thinks I am mad as a box of frogs at the best of times, but is worried that this is destroying me. He can live without having a child (although is devastated at each loss we have), but is really worried about my mental health. I recognise that I could use some help with coming to terms with being childless, but I feel if I make that first step and ask for help, I will have to leave all hope behind and my dream will be over :cry:.

Anyway, I am sending you all some good thoughts today:kiss: Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw MrsBear big :hug: to you.

And yes, I am still a girl :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mrs Bear, I've been in counseling with an infertility counselor for about 18 months now, and it's one of the very best decisions I ever made... please don't feel like getting help coping with the tremendous emotional swings of ttc is tantamount to giving up - it's totally not. Someone else had been afraid going to a counselor would make her pursue treatments she's not interested in, and that's not what counseling is about either. A skilled counselor is not there to persuade you to do something you don't want to do - she's there to act as a sounding board, to help you cope with all the challenges and emotions infertility brings up, to help you weigh your options and determine what it is YOU want, not what she thinks you should do... think of her as a very wise, experienced friend.

Having the right relationship with your counselor is really important - the first few sessions can be a little weird and feel not very constructive or helpful because it takes a little time for you to feel each other out - the counselor needs a little time to get to know you and figure out what your needs are, and you need time to feel comfortable with the counselor so you can really open up to her. But if after a few sessions you don't feel comfortable with her, try someone else. 

If possible, having someone who specializes in infertility counseling is REALLY helpful - they can be hard to find, though, because there just aren't a lot of them out there. I had to fire two really awful counselors before finding my wonderful one. I started in counseling shortly after our 2nd mc, and the first one I tried I saw for a few sessions and then right before Mothers Day, which was also the 1st anniversary of our 1st mc, she basically told me I needed to just get over it, so I fired her - no shit woman, if I could do that, I wouldn't need your help! The next counselor I tried actually had the balls to say to me in the first session that "lots of people get pregnant when they just stop trying so hard." I told him comments like that made people like me want to slap people like him, he reiterated that it's true, it really happens, and I never went back to him again. (I still get angry with myself for sticking around for the rest of the hour instead of getting up and walking out at that very moment.) That's when I decided it was worth paying extra to go out-of-network and see a counselor who specializes in infertility, and it's been WONDERFUL. She gets it. I don't have to waste any time in my sessions explaining to her for the umpteenth time how IVF works, because she already knows very well exactly what's involved and why it's so stressful. 

I go once a week, and DH comes with me about once a month. We both feel very strongly that it has helped us both tremendously. Our marriage is stronger because of it, and I am quite convinced that we would have given up ttc long ago without her help - we would have just been completely burnt out, unable and unsure how to cope with the stress of IF and loss without her guidance. 

I encourage _everyone _struggling with ttc to try counseling - I talk about it all over these boards! I really think it's one of the best decisions I ever made.

Big big hugs. This shit is _hard_. Really hard. Seeking the help and guidance of a counselor doesn't make you weak - recognizing your own needs and addressing them is a sign of strength.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I have to say there is just so much sadness and I can feel it coming from you all. I have felt the same way especially my first 3 years TTC so I know your pain. However I want to somehow help you change your mindset but I know I can't. I don't know how but it can be more like Suki said. I enjoy my life and try to live to the fullest. I know my dream of a large family will never happen. I don't even expect I will have another child ...it's not what I wanted but I'm still very happy. I only switched out of my NTNP because I wanted to give my last few years a full effort. I feel like I've done that so I will probably quit temping and all that soon but I will still have hope maybe someday it will happen again. 

Perhaps getting counciling like HA said will be very good. It just makes me sad go see you all so tormented.

I love you guys:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

So many heartfelt posts lately, :cry: I don't have time to respond now but wanted to thank everyone for being so open and genuine. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Girls (I'm a girl Mrs Bear :winkwink:) :hugs::hugs: I've read through all your posts and nodded my head at all of them, all I can say is 'ditto, ditto and ditto.....' no-one gets it like you all do :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

:hugs: to everyone.

On a -somewhat-positive note I think I'm ovulating today. Painfully!!! So at least that mystery is put to rest. I called my ob office bc I'm supposed to get my cd 21 prog test on Saturday. I was wondering if I should get it later due to my late ovulation. I was told no, that no matter how many dpo I am it would show up in the test if I ovulated. Anyone know if that sounds right? I assumed that the test was supposed to be 7 dpo, not necessarily cd21?


----------



## peacebaby

Yay Jen thats awesome !! 

Yes thanks everyone for the openness, having you _girls_ here is truly a blessing. 

I'm glad to hear counselling has helped you HA. I know without a doubt i need a counsellor (like last year already) and am gearing up for asking for a referral, my biggest hurdle is seeing my gp to get it. Every time i see her she makes a remark that sends me hurling - when i last saw her to confirm my chemical she said "my dear if it is meant for you it will happen otherwise let it go, you just worry too much" before that it was my age that got the third degree. I'm going to steel myself and insist i need the referral, i just hope she doesn't dismiss me. 

Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Yay Jen thats awesome !!
> 
> Yes thanks everyone for the openness, having you _girls_ here is truly a blessing.
> 
> I'm glad to hear counselling has helped you HA. I know without a doubt i need a counsellor (like last year already) and am gearing up for asking for a referral, my biggest hurdle is seeing my gp to get it. Every time i see her she makes a remark that sends me hurling - when i last saw her to confirm my chemical she said "my dear if it is meant for you it will happen otherwise let it go, you just worry too much" before that it was my age that got the third degree. I'm going to steel myself and insist i need the referral, i just hope she doesn't dismiss me.
> 
> Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Get a new gp sweetie ,that is just horrible and so unprofessional :growlmad:Sorry you have to put up with people like that ,miss you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Jen i was told 7dpo is accurate


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> :hugs: to everyone.
> 
> On a -somewhat-positive note I think I'm ovulating today. Painfully!!! So at least that mystery is put to rest. I called my ob office bc I'm supposed to get my cd 21 prog test on Saturday. I was wondering if I should get it later due to my late ovulation. I was told no, that no matter how many dpo I am it would show up in the test if I ovulated. Anyone know if that sounds right? I assumed that the test was supposed to be 7 dpo, not necessarily cd21?

Great news for o :thumbup:Am not sure about the tests sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Get a new gp sweetie ,that is just horrible and so unprofessional :growlmad:Sorry you have to put up with people like that ,miss you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i wish i could Despie but this is the only practice we can register with in our postcode and the other docs there are not any better. She's the only female dr so i thought I was safe.

maybe i'll just have a dramatic manic episode in her office if she gives me a hint of trouble :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Jen i was told 7dpo is accurate

Hmmmm ok thanks hun! That doctor sounds horrible, like who says that?!? Sounds similar to the old fs I went to, she was like a robot-and she was a mom herself, I don't get how that compassion piece is just completely missing!


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Damn we really need a BFP and a baby in this thread! Crystal- you've had high temps for 18 days is it going to be you? Keeping everything crossed it is you lovely lady :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Peace- I get caught up in statistics too, yesterday I saw the Dr who did OH's vasectomy reversal he gave us a 95% chance of it working- I had to stop myself from saying to him "you took the £4k but didn't give a shit when it didn't work just sent us a letter saying Oh had sperm so classed as a success! Making his statistics look good :growlmad:I had to put my hand over my mouth to stop myself saying you robbing bastatrd!":growlmad:
> 
> I think I'm getting off the rollercoaster because it's going to send me crazy. I love my hubby and I want our relationship to stay intact, and after loosing Emily I know how lucking I am to have Millie + Josh and I dont want them to think they're not enough for me. My desire to have another baby hasn't reduced but i feel better equiped at handling it. I want to switch to NTNP until the end of the year and fill my life with fun, holidays all the things that matter. I spent and hour with a patient and her husband yesterday she has just been diagnosed with advanced lung cancer and they were both crying as their dream was to live by the coast and they are just about to complete on their dream house and now she doesn't want to die and leave her husband in a place where he doesn't know anyone. They just kept saying why did we leave it so long?:cry::cry: I had to fight the tears and I thought "Fuck it life is too short I have two beautiful kids and a gorgeous hubby, I live in a gorgeous house and I have a lovely dog this is enough for me". If another baby comes along- fantastic we would be thrilled but I don't want it to be the focus anymore.
> 
> So sorry to ramble ladies but I had to get it out
> 
> Sending lots of love and hopes for a BFP and baby to Despie, Ready, Jen, Peace, Crystal, HA, Jacx, Jen, BAM, Shellie, Alison, Milty, BF, MrsBear and anyone else I've forgotten
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Suki you do have a gorgeous family for sure!! And I know that you don't take that for granted for a second! It just gets me that I see soooo many people that are terrible that have many children and don't give a shit about them or appreciate what they have, when I know the women on this thread want it so bad and deserve it, and will be/are FABULOUS moms!! Whew!
I hope you do whatever makes you happiest :hugs:


----------



## Milty

On a positive note I have my appt with my SW to review possible adoption matches at the end of the month.:happydance:

My fingerprints are not approved but her schedule was filling up so she booked me anyway.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Get a new gp sweetie ,that is just horrible and so unprofessional :growlmad:Sorry you have to put up with people like that ,miss you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> i wish i could Despie but this is the only practice we can register with in our postcode and the other docs there are not any better. She's the only female dr so i thought I was safe.
> 
> maybe i'll just have a dramatic manic episode in her office if she gives me a hint of trouble :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like a perfect plan :haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty that's great news so exciting!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal I'm chart stalking you! What's going on girl?!:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- I think what you are saying makes perfect sense. You seem to sound more and more at peace with your situation. It's admirable. :thumbup:

Jen- YAY for O finally!!:happydance: yes the progesterone needs to be at 7dpo, don't do it too early. If you do, the number won't be accurate. Just make up an excuse, "Oh, I'm actually out of town until (insert date of 7dpo) I will just drop by the office on that day.":thumbup:

Mrs. Bear- I actually saw a therapist for the first time a couple of weeks ago. This desire for a baby won't go away, and the baby won't come. I feel well and truly stuck and I don't know what to do with it. Sometimes, I'm angry, frustrated, sad, accepting, in denial, or all of the above at the same time. :haha: I don't know how much help it will be in the long term, but I felt it was worth a try. The last two months I had such an overwhelming sadness that I needed something to change. Time will tell if it helps or not. 

Milty- Awesome that things are moving forward for you. I'm so excited about your adoption. 

Peace- your doc is a quack. :growlmad: Go see one of the men in the office and see if you get anywhere. 


Today I decided to visit Dr. Google. Last time when I had that mid cycle spotting he said it was normal. Today, I am dying. :haha: This cycle I have had horrible menstrual cramps from ov until now. This happened in January too. I wonder if it's from femara or progesterone? Anyway, I input my symptoms into webmd. "Menstrual pain that last for more than 5-7 days prior to your menstrual cycle." + that's me. The next set of questions asks if I have a backache. I've had one for a few months (going to physical therapy actually) but it has been worse for the past week, so I check +. The response after a whooping 2 + was, "Seek immediate medical attention. These symptoms will not go away without the attention of a doctor." Then it had a listing of local physicians! :rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh my ready!! When is AF due?


----------



## readyformore

Meh. Don't get excited Jen. It's nothing I haven't had in the past two years. Besides, Dr. Google says I'm dying. :haha:


----------



## Milty

well hmm talking about strange symptoms ....I now have EWCM :shrug:


How many DPO are you Ready?


----------



## readyformore

11dpo. Odd that you are getting ewcm now. Hmm.


----------



## Milty

Yeah I'm having a backwards cycle...I have given up trying to figure it out..


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty if it makes you feel better I haven't had any ewcm at all:wacko:
However due to the sheer volume of bd that's going on I am constantly leaking, and constantly testing said leakage for stretchability:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Ok, for those of you that are curious. I asked my IVF/immunology issue friend what's the deal with zoloft. She told me, "Okay, the book says that when serotonin levels are increased by SSRIs, the quality of the uterine lining, and blood flow through it, normally improves...also encourages the production of "good" IL-10 anti-inflammatory cytokines, which provide the embryo with a better chance of implanting."

Jen- in addition to the visual of your DH fishing in your vag for the softcup, I now have a visual of you playing with the jizz in your panties!! :haha:

Gotta love this thread!!


----------



## readyformore

Milty, maybe backwards is good? At least it's something different, right? If normal doesn't work, try something abnormal. It's worth a shot. 

Jen, I wonder if you are drying up from the clomid this time.


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls :)

I took a test and it came back positive but it looks light for 19DPO..I'll add a photo so you ladies can take a look, we're not getting excited yet:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1469.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> I took a test and it came back positive but it looks light for 19DPO..I'll add a photo so you ladies can take a look, we're not getting excited yet:

Oh crystal can I be excited for you?!?!:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- yes and thanks:hugs: I'm a bit excited but we have the FS appointment on Tuesday so maybe he can ease our worries a bit :thumbup: anyway until then it is what it is and what will be will be :)


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Ok, for those of you that are curious. I asked my IVF/immunology issue friend what's the deal with zoloft. She told me, "Okay, the book says that when serotonin levels are increased by SSRIs, the quality of the uterine lining, and blood flow through it, normally improves...also encourages the production of "good" IL-10 anti-inflammatory cytokines, which provide the embryo with a better chance of implanting."
> 
> Jen- in addition to the visual of your DH fishing in your vag for the softcup, I now have a visual of you playing with the jizz in your panties!! :haha:
> 
> Gotta love this thread!!


:rofl: the only good thing about ltttc is that oh and I feel closer than other couples because of all these shenanigans!! That, and I think when we get our bfp it's going to be momentous!
I do think the clomid is drying me, so add to the visuals you already have me jamming tube after tube of pre seed up the chute!!


----------



## Milty

Oh Crystal I'm very excited for you. This is great!!


----------



## Milty

I don't think it's to light for 19DPO ...

I think you have reason to celabrate!:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Milty :hugs::hugs: Just cautious this time around but still happy :)


----------



## Milty

Crystal if it's wrong to ask or if I've somehow missed it please forgive me...but do the doctors know what happened to your LO?


----------



## crystal443

Milty- not positive what happened :shrug: I have autoimmune problems so they think that might have played a part but still not positive what happened :shrug: I hope the FS can give us some answers on Tuesday:)


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Crystal if it's wrong to ask or if I've somehow missed it please forgive me...but do the doctors know what happened to your LO?

Its not wrong to ask :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Crystal :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty great news from the sw ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBear1

Crystal - this is sooo wonderful :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you.

Have you been prescribed steroids? I have autoimmune thyroid disease and a family history of autoimmune diseases. My consultant suggested they might put me on steroids if I get pregnant again.

Have a lovely, lovely day.


----------



## MrsBear1

Every time i see her she makes a remark that sends me hurling - when i last saw her to confirm my chemical she said "my dear if it is meant for you it will happen otherwise let it go, you just worry too much" before that it was my age that got the third degree. I'm going to steel myself and insist i need the referral, i just hope she doesn't dismiss me. 



Grrrrrr - that is so unhelpful. Silly woman :growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Mrs.Bear I go to my FS on Tuesday to find out what we'll do :shrug: We got the when its meant to happen it will happen and it takes 2 or 3 tries sometimes so now I'm convinced it will take that many times to get a sticky bean.

Thanks Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I had some pink spotting and some EWCM that was redish/pink..only when I wiped so I hope it was bean snuggling in.


----------



## HappyAuntie

:happydance: :dance: :happydance: Yay Crystal!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: 

I know it's scary for you, so we'll celebrate for you until you feel ready. :hugs: :hugs: But light, schmlight - a line is a line. That's a :bfp: !!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

And yay for Milty, too!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: It's so nice to have some things to celebrate this morning!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Crystal! :thumbup: Whoopdedooo, ahh that's just amazing news, yea! :happydance:

Milty, good news from the SW too :thumbup: I've had EWCM after I've O'd too have never really worked that one out either :shrug:

Jenn, nice one about O :winkwink: but you've got me worried now too as I've got a CD21 blood test booked for this cycle and am not really sure when I'll O as I had a long cycle last month which has completely thrown my dates :wacko: 

AFM...plodding along but I need some BD's god my hubby needs a kick up the ass.....

Peace, ready, Suki, Mrs Bear, HA, everyone big hugs and have a happy weekend :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well hubby and i have decided to try for another three months and to start using my cbfm again , then to go the ntnp route (with no opks ) :wacko:,so my cbfm asked for my first test today :happydance:We are gonna dtd on all my high and peak days ,:thumbup:He's very eager for my monitor to show high as I just bought some sexy underwear from marks and Spencer's in a size smaller (due to losing twenty pound in the last six weeks at slimmingworld ) ,let's hope I get some luck ,it's been almost a year from my last loss but 14 months from my last bfp and I want to give it the best shot I can before retiring :) ,massive hugs for h.a ,bf jax ready crystal suki mrsbear ,jenn Alison Milty PB and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Crystal omg! Yay!! So excited for you. Why do people get excited about the intensity of that second line? Its positive, that's all that matters. Stick baby!


----------



## readyformore

I am kind of struggling today. I am at work and I am going to do a c-section on my patient. She droned on and on about how she conceived on her wedding night, the first time they had had sex.
I want to go have a little cry because I am feeling sorry for myself, which I hate. Usually I do ok at work because I am prepared for pregnancy/ babies, its not a surprise. But today is hard. What do I do? I want to tell myself to just suck it up. Its my job. Get over it. Do I get a new job? There will be pregnant women wherever I go though.

Ugh. I'm glad to haVe you ladies to talk to. My husband, friends, mother, coworkers...nobody gets it.

Well I'm off.......to go deliver someone elses baby again!


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> Crystal! :thumbup: Whoopdedooo, ahh that's just amazing news, yea! :happydance:
> 
> Milty, good news from the SW too :thumbup: I've had EWCM after I've O'd too have never really worked that one out either :shrug:
> 
> Jenn, nice one about O :winkwink: but you've got me worried now too as I've got a CD21 blood test booked for this cycle and am not really sure when I'll O as I had a long cycle last month which has completely thrown my dates :wacko:
> 
> AFM...plodding along but I need some BD's god my hubby needs a kick up the ass.....
> 
> Peace, ready, Suki, Mrs Bear, HA, everyone big hugs and have a happy weekend :hugs:

I'll lend you mine Jax, he's a machine!!!:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well hubby and i have decided to try for another three months and to start using my cbfm again , then to go the ntnp route (with no opks ) :wacko:,so my cbfm asked for my first test today :happydance:We are gonna dtd on all my high and peak days ,:thumbup:He's very eager for my monitor to show high as I just bought some sexy underwear from marks and Spencer's in a size smaller (due to losing twenty pound in the last six weeks at slimmingworld ) ,let's hope I get some luck ,it's been almost a year from my last loss but 14 months from my last bfp and I want to give it the best shot I can before retiring :) ,massive hugs for h.a ,bf jax ready crystal suki mrsbear ,jenn Alison Milty PB and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Ohhhh good for you Despie, myself I'm having a hard time fitting into my clothes, too many treats lately :dohh:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> I am kind of struggling today. I am at work and I am going to do a c-section on my patient. She droned on and on about how she conceived on her wedding night, the first time they had had sex.
> I want to go have a little cry because I am feeling sorry for myself, which I hate. Usually I do ok at work because I am prepared for pregnancy/ babies, its not a surprise. But today is hard. What do I do? I want to tell myself to just suck it up. Its my job. Get over it. Do I get a new job? There will be pregnant women wherever I go though.
> 
> Ugh. I'm glad to haVe you ladies to talk to. My husband, friends, mother, coworkers...nobody gets it.
> 
> Well I'm off.......to go deliver someone elses baby again!

Ready this is hard...I don't know how you do it. I can sympathize in the sense that it's frustrating at my job to deal with pregnant teens frequently, but at least I don't have to see the baby, it must be so difficult sometimes. Go home after work and treat yourself well-personally I like a long bath, glass of wine and chocolate!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ok, I need some help from a temping expert!! I woke up after being asleep close to 3 hours bc I had to pee. I took my temp before I got up, it was a low pre ov temp. I went back to sleep for 3 more hours, so when I woke up I had 6 hours altogether which is my normal amount. I took my temp when waking up the second time and it was much higher post ov temp. Which one do I use?? My O pains were major yesterday most of the day, and today only during bd. gahhhhhhh what do I do? I didn't use opk at all.


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Jennifer01 said:


> Ok, I need some help from a temping expert!! I woke up after being asleep close to 3 hours bc I had to pee. I took my temp before I got up, it was a low pre ov temp. I went back to sleep for 3 more hours, so when I woke up I had 6 hours altogether which is my normal amount. I took my temp when waking up the second time and it was much higher post ov temp. Which one do I use?? My O pains were major yesterday most of the day, and today only during bd. gahhhhhhh what do I do? I didn't use opk at all.

I would use the first one and use the bbt converter. Temps javr to be takrn at the same time and after 3hrs min sleep. So for example i takr my temp at 6am sometimes hisbanf has to wake up at 5 so i'll temp at 5 and convert to 6am. Make sense?


----------



## Jennifer01

alleysm said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I need some help from a temping expert!! I woke up after being asleep close to 3 hours bc I had to pee. I took my temp before I got up, it was a low pre ov temp. I went back to sleep for 3 more hours, so when I woke up I had 6 hours altogether which is my normal amount. I took my temp when waking up the second time and it was much higher post ov temp. Which one do I use?? My O pains were major yesterday most of the day, and today only during bd. gahhhhhhh what do I do? I didn't use opk at all.
> 
> I would use the first one and use the bbt converter. Temps javr to be takrn at the same time and after 3hrs min sleep. So for example i takr my temp at 6am sometimes hisbanf has to wake up at 5 so i'll temp at 5 and convert to 6am. Make sense?Click to expand...


Makes sense-the second temp was my regular time though? Sorry I'm such a doofus when it comes to this stuff!


----------



## alleysm

Well thats a pickle.. id use the first as it reads then make a note for yourself and see how the cycle plays out.


----------



## Jennifer01

alleysm said:


> Well thats a pickle.. id use the first as it reads then make a note for yourself and see how the cycle plays out.

Thanks alley!


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal :happydance::happydance: so excited for you! Good that you're seeing the doc soon so you can get started on whatever tx he thinks is appropriate.


----------



## peacebaby

Ready :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I don't think you should suck it up, not at all. If its difficult for the rest of us dealing with other's pregnancies, its probably ten times worse for you having to work with them daily and have newborns all around and still maintain a positive professional demeanour. That's a lot to deal with all at once in a confined environment. And as you say changing jobs isn't a solution- unless you're able to diversify into a different practice area? Maybe focus on coping mechanisms that worked for you in the past? Allow yourself whatever it takes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready she is probably just saying that because she doesn't want anyone to know she had sex before she got married:wacko:


----------



## Milty

Ok yup definitely more EWCM this isn't the after O kind this is the gearing up for O kind. Pretty strange seeing as how I've never O this late in my life. I'm thinking I'm still a couple days from it yet...


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Ready she is probably just saying that because she doesn't want anyone to know she had sex before she got married:wacko:

:haha::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty, that pre Ov ewcm after ov happens to me on the odd cycle too...so confusing,makes me go crazy wondering if i got it wrong. But wait & see if the consistency changes in the next day or two because that could be a good sign.

Ok....now I'll be thinking about your cm :haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Hmm maybe I should be flattered:haha:


I really don't think I've O'd but who knows:shrug:


----------



## peacebaby

oh sorry Milty I thought it was post ov and still the egg white goo....hmm well in that case best to cover your bases and dtd. Its been a strange cycle for you this!


----------



## Milty

You know it really has starting with AF

Yes I'm definitely BDing as I feel very deprived


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls :)

I had a chemical I assume, I'm bleeding like a normal AF now and there was only a very fainy line on the pregnancy this morning :shrug: I think it was a bit too soon after the D&C as well this is my first proper AF since that so I'm not surprised. Anyway onwards and upwards I'll see what FS says about things on Tuesday :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

This may seem like a dumb question but could the test still be positive from your miscarriage? I image your HCG was very high and I've heard of people taking 18 days just to get a trigger shot out of their system


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> I had a chemical I assume, I'm bleeding like a normal AF now and there was only a very fainy line on the pregnancy this morning :shrug: I think it was a bit too soon after the D&C as well this is my first proper AF since that so I'm not surprised. Anyway onwards and upwards I'll see what FS says about things on Tuesday :thumbup:

I'm sorry crystal :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax will you still be going for the day 21 test? Mine is supposed to be tomorrow but i know if I ovulated it was the last 48 hours. I think I'll delay mine till next week!


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Crystal- So sorry I hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a lovely weekend, we're packing for Spain :happydance::happydance: Getting excited now- looked at the stage times and the bands play 8pm-330am and the dance tent closes at 8am! I'm going to need a month to recover :thumbup::haha:

Happy Weekend
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Crystal- So sorry I hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else hope you all have a lovely weekend, we're packing for Spain :happydance::happydance: Getting excited now- looked at the stage times and the bands play 8pm-330am and the dance tent closes at 8am! I'm going to need a month to recover :thumbup::haha:
> 
> Happy Weekend
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sounds amazing :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs: What a rollercoaster over the past couple of days. I wonder if Milty is on to something. Could your hcg still be high from the miscarriage? I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## readyformore

Suki, your vacation sounds amazing. I don't think I could stay up til 8am dancing. :haha:

Jen- glad you are putting off the test. If you didn't, I'm afraid the result would be inaccurate and we'd be reassuring you that your progesterone isn't really low, it was just done at the wrong time. :thumbup:

AFM- I don't think AF is coming today. :shrug: So probably tomorrow. I have thrown in a few temps since ov, and it's nothing wonderful, but it's artificial anyway due to the progesterone. Actually, it's pretty flat. If no AF today, then I didn't ov on cd13- IUI day. :dohh: I know that my body doesn't seem to listen to the trigger. Apparently, you're supposed to ov 36 hours post trigger, but my body just does what it wants. I thought this last time that my follicle was larger and my ov signs came earlier, I thought I was ovulating earlier. But nope. Another lost cycle. :nope: I have learned my lesson yet again, NO MORE IUI ON CD13!!! I will hold all of you responsible if I crack and go in too early again. :haha: Actually, my last 2 IUIs had really good timing, but no pregnancy. So who knows. I just want to blame the failure on something so I am focusing on timing. 

Oh, my second patient of the day yesterday got a + hpt a week before her wedding. :wacko: It's like I was attracting all of those women that conceived at their wedding time! :haha: I don't go asking for the information, but when a pregnant woman is in labor-or any point really- they want to discuss their pregnancy at length. I get it, I've been there. But, it's not like I'm throwing out some "tell me every little detail about your conception" vibe! I just smile and nod to be polite and I think they take that as a sign that I want to know more. If I had the heart to be cold to them, (which isn't me. I'm generally chatty by nature), maybe they would take the hint. Or, I could wear a sign that says, "Currently dealing with infertility and multiple failed fertility treatments. Please be sensitive and refrain from giving me the details about the length of time ttc." :haha: What I really think it is, is most of my patients ask if I have children. When I say 3, they all assume I am fertile myrtle (see siggy) and don't hold it back. I know that they aren't being hurtful or insensitive on purpose, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't hurt. 

Ok, I'm rambling! Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> I had a chemical I assume, I'm bleeding like a normal AF now and there was only a very fainy line on the pregnancy this morning :shrug: I think it was a bit too soon after the D&C as well this is my first proper AF since that so I'm not surprised. Anyway onwards and upwards I'll see what FS says about things on Tuesday :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry Crystal. The positive to focus on is that you conceived naturally, I know its hard though. I've been through the very same pattern as you and am convinced these are autoimmune issues. Take it easy and be good to yourself.:flower:


----------



## MrsBear1

Crystal - I am so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I hope you get some knowledge and understanding from your FS 

Ready - that is one tough gig! Hearing how everyone is gifted so quickly with what you want most.

Suki - Rock on! Sounds so cool - but waaaayy above my weight (we were at a birthday party last night and home for 11.30 pm!). I don't know how I became such a lightweight - anyone who knew me 10 years ago would never have thought I would be heading home before dawn - oh, wait, that was TEN years ago :dohh: Have a fab time :happydance:

Despie -yeah, well done on the weight loss - can't beat sexy undies from Marks. OH is in for a treat :thumbup:

HA - thanks so much for your wise words - I will look for a therapist.

DH has just sent me a text to say he has hidden some chocolate Freddos for me to find (I am a slave to that frog). I can see right through that man - AF is heading this way v soon and he is hoping to fit in some bonus :sex: while he can :winkwink:

Peace, Jax, Milty, Jen, Butterfly and all you other lovely girls, be very kind to yourselves over the weeknd :kiss:


----------



## Jennifer01

MrsBear1 said:


> Crystal - I am so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I hope you get some knowledge and understanding from your FS
> 
> Ready - that is one tough gig! Hearing how everyone is gifted so quickly with what you want most.
> 
> Suki - Rock on! Sounds so cool - but waaaayy above my weight (we were at a birthday party last night and home for 11.30 pm!). I don't know how I became such a lightweight - anyone who knew me 10 years ago would never have thought I would be heading home before dawn - oh, wait, that was TEN years ago :dohh: Have a fab time :happydance:
> 
> Despie -yeah, well done on the weight loss - can't beat sexy undies from Marks. OH is in for a treat :thumbup:
> 
> HA - thanks so much for your wise words - I will look for a therapist.
> 
> DH has just sent me a text to say he has hidden some chocolate Freddos for me to find (I am a slave to that frog). I can see right through that man - AF is heading this way v soon and he is hoping to fit in some bonus :sex: while he can :winkwink:
> 
> Peace, Jax, Milty, Jen, Butterfly and all you other lovely girls, be very kind to yourselves over the weeknd :kiss:


Your oh sounds sweet...but what the heck is a freddo???

Suki I am jealous, that sounds like my kind of vacation:thumbup:

Wish me luck everyone, I'm about to go buy baby gifts and spend time with oh friends baby. Lucky for me I'm a good actor! And the beers should help also :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

MrsBear1 said:


> Crystal - I am so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I hope you get some knowledge and understanding from your FS
> 
> Ready - that is one tough gig! Hearing how everyone is gifted so quickly with what you want most.
> 
> Suki - Rock on! Sounds so cool - but waaaayy above my weight (we were at a birthday party last night and home for 11.30 pm!). I don't know how I became such a lightweight - anyone who knew me 10 years ago would never have thought I would be heading home before dawn - oh, wait, that was TEN years ago :dohh: Have a fab time :happydance:
> 
> Despie -yeah, well done on the weight loss - can't beat sexy undies from Marks. OH is in for a treat :thumbup:
> 
> HA - thanks so much for your wise words - I will look for a therapist.
> 
> DH has just sent me a text to say he has hidden some chocolate Freddos for me to find (I am a slave to that frog). I can see right through that man - AF is heading this way v soon and he is hoping to fit in some bonus :sex: while he can :winkwink:
> 
> Peace, Jax, Milty, Jen, Butterfly and all you other lovely girls, be very kind to yourselves over the weeknd :kiss:

Thanks sweetheart ,god I love freddo bars too ,ESP the caramel ones ,yum ,yes am trying to save my undies till sexy time but oh keeps asking me to try them on and then the inevitable happens :blush::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> MrsBear1 said:
> 
> 
> Crystal - I am so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. I hope you get some knowledge and understanding from your FS
> 
> Ready - that is one tough gig! Hearing how everyone is gifted so quickly with what you want most.
> 
> Suki - Rock on! Sounds so cool - but waaaayy above my weight (we were at a birthday party last night and home for 11.30 pm!). I don't know how I became such a lightweight - anyone who knew me 10 years ago would never have thought I would be heading home before dawn - oh, wait, that was TEN years ago :dohh: Have a fab time :happydance:
> 
> Despie -yeah, well done on the weight loss - can't beat sexy undies from Marks. OH is in for a treat :thumbup:
> 
> HA - thanks so much for your wise words - I will look for a therapist.
> 
> DH has just sent me a text to say he has hidden some chocolate Freddos for me to find (I am a slave to that frog). I can see right through that man - AF is heading this way v soon and he is hoping to fit in some bonus :sex: while he can :winkwink:
> 
> Peace, Jax, Milty, Jen, Butterfly and all you other lovely girls, be very kind to yourselves over the weeknd :kiss:
> 
> 
> Your oh sounds sweet...but what the heck is a freddo???
> 
> Suki I am jealous, that sounds like my kind of vacation:thumbup:
> 
> Wish me luck everyone, I'm about to go buy baby gifts and spend time with oh friends baby. Lucky for me I'm a good actor! And the beers should help also :haha:Click to expand...

Good luck :hugs::hugs:And a freddo bar is a cholocate bar shaped like a frog :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Suki gone are the days that I stay up much past midnight :haha::haha::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG Suki gone are the days that I stay up much past midnight :haha::haha::wacko:

Me to but sukis only a wee young thing haha:


----------



## Milty

I stay up late all the time...I just sleep longer the next day


Ok Ready you need to have plans in place...see these women giving birth just want to talk through the nerves...know what I mean. I suggest having a equally fun thing for them to chatter about. For example before the get started or when you have had enough ask the questions like the following: How did you guys meet? What was your wedding like? Stuff like that. Make a game of it and see what you can get people to tell you about.


----------



## Jennifer01

I am a night hawk too Milty! And I'm having a weird cycle also-you and I seem aligned right now!

Here was my day:

*go buy ridiculously gorgeous dress for friends baby

*go see ridiculously gorgeous baby, fall madly in love with her,
try not to cry when she smiles at me

*very clumsily dodge "when are you guys going to have a baby?!" questions. We hadn't pre discussed this and the fumbling awkwardness was so obvious, I have no clue how they could not know what's up.


It made me feel terribly about my pre-infertility days, because I probably did the same kind of thing to other couples. I just wanted to stand up in the middle of the restaurant and scream "look we would if we could ok so back off!!!"
Talking to infertile couple should be integrated into the high school curriculum like math and science. I know they didn't mean any harm, but I wanted to crawl out of my skin and instead made a lame joke about liking beer too much to get pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jennifer01 said:


> I am a night hawk too Milty! And I'm having a weird cycle also-you and I seem aligned right now!
> 
> Here was my day:
> 
> *go buy ridiculously gorgeous dress for friends baby
> 
> *go see ridiculously gorgeous baby, fall madly in love with her,
> try not to cry when she smiles at me
> 
> *very clumsily dodge "when are you guys going to have a baby?!" questions. We hadn't pre discussed this and the fumbling awkwardness was so obvious, I have no clue how they could not know what's up.
> 
> 
> It made me feel terribly about my pre-infertility days, because I probably did the same kind of thing to other couples. I just wanted to stand up in the middle of the restaurant and scream "look we would if we could ok so back off!!!"
> Talking to infertile couple should be integrated into the high school curriculum like math and science. I know they didn't mean any harm, but I wanted to crawl out of my skin and instead made a lame joke about liking beer too much to get pregnant :dohh:

:haha::haha:

Jen I think infertility never even occurred to me when I was younger. I think that if you have never even tried to get pregnant then you really have no clue :shrug:

Anyway, well done on the cooing over the pretty baby :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Bf you're awake too?!

That's so true, you just don't think about it until you start trying and failing. 

Ready,they probably also assume that 3 kids means that's you're done having babies. We've become a society where 2-3 is the norm and big happy families are seen as unusual, in the past it was the opposite.

I like that suggestion Milty:thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Despie & MrsB I've never had or seen a Freddo bar, have to look out for it.


----------



## Milty

Why do you want to eat something that looks like a frog?


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls :hugs:

Freddo bars are yummy :) We also have caramello koalas which are the same as the frog only a koala :thumbup:

I am definatley 100% not a night owl:) I'm ready for bed by 10:00 pm and rarely see midnight:wacko: I like getting up early though..DH is a night owl but will go to bed early on weeknights..on weekends he's usually watching tv and I'm asleep on the sofa till he's ready for bed:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Milty....freddos:)
 



Attached Files:







FREDDO%20CDM%2015G%20UNIT%203D.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 0









freddo_naked.jpg
File size: 162.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Desperado167

Jenn well done for getting thru your ordeal and I bet u looked gorgeous in your new dress :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Crystal ready PB bf Milty jax mrsbear suki Alison h.a and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- the comment about beer totally made me laugh. Very rarely do I get asked if I am having kids. It's like peace said, I have three kids, both genders, most people just assume I am done. The few that do ask, I have recently just been very frank. My pregnant friend told me my husband offered her our baby items! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I laughed and told her I don't know why he does that. She raised her eyebrows and asked if we were having more. I said, "I'm not sure. We have been trying to having another baby for 2 years and I haven't gotten pregnant in that time." There was a slight pause after that while she soaked it in. I didn't offer more and she didn't ask, but it wasn't uncomfortable at all. I guess she didn't know what to say, but at least she didn't say anything stupid. So yeah, recently I have told everyone under the sun that I want it and I am working for it, but it's not happening. I'm not trying to get sympathy or make anyone feel uncomfortable but I AM SICK TO DEATH OF PRETENDING LIKE THIS ISN'T IMPORTANT TO ME! Whew, I feel better! :haha:
I stopped by my SIL house yesterday to drop something off. Her friend pulled up in the drive and SIL said, "Oh, do you want to see her new baby? She's so cute." Um, fuck no. I do that 2-3 days a week. I'm not putting on my emotional armor to fuss over a baby when I am not getting paid for it. :blush:
Good job fussing over your friend's baby and getting through it. My husband doesn't get it either. He doesn't feel the need to hide from other babies and he doesn't feel the need break the news to me gently either.


----------



## readyformore

Today's thought of the day:

Do you wish you hadn't started ttc?

We all say that it's better to have tried because at least we won't regret it. We will know that we tried our hardest. If there is a baby at the end of all this, yes of course it's worth it. But, if no baby comes, I am not sure that all of the heartache and emotional turmoil is less than regret. I wonder if regret about not ttc is easier to live with than repeated monthly failure. Of course, it's not like any of us knew that we were going to end up ltttc, so it is a hindsight situation. 

But, if I could turn back the clock to two years ago and NOT start ttc, I wonder if I would be a more content, happy person.


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Today's thought of the day:
> 
> Do you wish you hadn't started ttc?
> 
> We all say that it's better to have tried because at least we won't regret it. We will know that we tried our hardest. If there is a baby at the end of all this, yes of course it's worth it. But, if no baby comes, I am not sure that all of the heartache and emotional turmoil is less than regret. I wonder if regret about not ttc is easier to live with than repeated monthly failure. Of course, it's not like any of us knew that we were going to end up ltttc, so it is a hindsight situation.
> 
> But, if I could turn back the clock to two years ago and NOT start ttc, I wonder if I would be a more content, happy person.

Am wishing seven years ago wen my baby was born that I had said hell yea that's me done ,I am happy and content with my life and moved on but I got pregnant whist breast feeding and sadly lost my baby at twelve weeks ,since that I sadly tried to replace that baby I had lost and lost another nine along the way ,these babies will never be replaced nor will I ever hold them or see them smile but I will meet them all once again ,:cloud9:I don't think I will ever feel that this seven years has been worth but it has made me the person I am now and there's no going back ,love you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, I recently started coming out to my good friends, about our infertility. The couple we were with were oh's university friend who now lives abroad so we don't see them often. They are very nice but if I had "come out" and they told us we just needed to relax (or some other fertility bonehead myth) I would have been forced to flip a table over, which would have put a damper on the evening :haha:
My regret with ttc is that I didnt start sooner, I hate the feeling that time is running out, that the chances are going down by the year, etc. we waited till we were married to really ttc (but were ntnp before that) and just assumed it would happen ASAP (because my dd was without even trying...although I was a teen then). I don't wish we never started, I wish we started way sooner.

Now FF has my ov as happening 5 days ago-on the one day I didn't bd:growlmad:I think it's wrong and a result of my weird temps this month. The whole month has been strange-I bled way less than normal, weird temps, way less ov pains, my nips have been killing me for 3 days now...blah. Is it all clomid stuff?? I think I ov on thurs/fri going by ov pains. I'm going to go for my prog test tues/wed I think. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, hope the girls in the US heat wave are holding up-it's been affecting us as well but not as bad obvs. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Screw ff and go with your gut Jen. :thumbup: It's ok if you missed O day. You were covered from the day before and the day after. 

CD 1 for me. I decided to take hpt today, really I just wanted to know what to do with my progesterone. I could have saved the few dollars, AF came a few hours later. I held my progesterone with the bfn this morning but took it yesterday and faithfully every day since ov. I was only a few hours late with the dose, so it's safe to say that progesterone continues to not influence my lp or hold off AF. Counting back, I ovulated on cd14, the day my DH was out of town. That's the original day I had wanted to do it. The doc office said, nope, you're ready for cd13, and he was out of town anyway on cd14 so there really was no other option. So, IUI #1 was 2 days early with a fab count, #2 was spot on with crummy count, #3 was spot on with awesome count, #4 was 1 day early with great count:dohh: And of course, we have incorporated bd the day or two after every IUI so it's not like we weren't covered anyway.

If someone came up to me and gave me my exact history, I'd be thinking, "That chick needs to hang it up. It's so unlikely that she'll have another baby." But, I must like to torture myself because I just keep going. Stupid hope.:haha: I go for a saline hys thingy in a week and I am going to ask my doc to be straight with me. 

Despie- I agree that this has made us the people that we are today. But to be honest with you, I much prefer the person I was 2 years ago. If I regret anything, it's ttc again. I know it's all hindsight, I can't go back and not do it. But, if I could, I would have never even started. I should have told DH to get his vasectomy and then sold all of my baby stuff. I could have focused on breeding dogs or something. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Me too ready I would never have started ...........:hugs:Sorry for af sweetheart :( xxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Like two peas in a pod Despie! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry for AF ready :nope::hugs:

PB yeah I couldn't sleep either :dohh:

I don't regret trying but like jen I do regret not trying sooner. I know I just left it too late. Even if I had tried 1 year earlier I think I might have had my :baby: but of course that might not have been the case and anyway I couldn't have started earlier as there was the fact of 3000 miles being between me and the :spermy: :haha:

I take what I get from life though - if it wasn't meant to be then so be it :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I can be honest and say I have no regrets about TTC...

I maried very young to my wonderful DH and only prevented so people wouldnt think we had to get married. So I was somewhere around 22 when I first started NTNP. So my age now is not the issue. My 20's were very hard but still yet we went back to it after my son was born because frankly I want kids. I do feel like I lost a lot of time in my 20's to this process and that I am not doing again. 

I am choosing to live a full life with or without all the kiddos I want. I am not going to be dissipointed with myself every month or have my emotions/happiness be effected by my cycle. (this is domed times my reminder speech to myself) I will have some sad points or days when I will miss the kids and grand kids I will never have but I won't be sad that I missed kids and my life as well.

I hope what I'm saying doesn't make anyone else upset. I'm not sure how I would have taken someone telling me this 13 years ago. Just know I love you guys and hate to see you suffer.


----------



## peacebaby

Ready :hugs: so sorry for AF. I can't help but wonder if its not the implantation process that's being messed up for some or other reason. I hope your saline hys gives you a clearer picture of things. 

I wish we'd started sooner too, we waited until we'd been married for almost 1.5 yrs and I regret that. I can't believe how naive I was, the very concept of a miscarriage never crossed my mind, let alone recurrent miscarriage - it simply never happened to anyone I knew irl. Now I hate the pressure of "time is running out" especially since I want more than one lo.

Jen, you make me proud with your ability to stay calm and get through that day and the questions the way you did. I must be an infertility brat because I really do want to throw some tables over ! My dh doesn't get it too! I've just told him now that he needs to be more involved in helping me decide on treatment plans but he thinks he is already doing that:dohh:


----------



## readyformore

Mine isn't just age related either Milty. I had fertility problems when I was 24. 

As far as starting ttc earlier goes, my dd was 3 months old when I was ready to ttc again. Everyone told me how crazy, difficult, and out of control my life would be with three kids. They felt sure that I was dealing well with three kids just because she was little and still 'new'. I was cautioned about how hard raising three kids would be as she got older and was walking/or a toddler and needed closer supervision while the boys had sports and clubs after school. So, I decided to listen to my friends instead of my heart and we prevented until she was about 20 months. I was cycling regularly when she was 7 months old so I know I could have ttc a year before we did. When she was 16 months, she weaned from breastfeeding and my thyroid tanked. I wonder if I had ttc prior to her weaning, maybe my thyroid would have still been stable. Maybe I would have been more fertile. :shrug:
Anyway, I am still waiting for the chaos that my friends predicted. :haha: I know that having kids so close in age would have been very difficult, and I may have been trading one problem for another so it doesn't really keep me up at night. I can't even really say that I regret it. I just wonder if my fertility would have been better. :shrug:

Peace-I have no idea what the problem is. :shrug: Maybe it's implantation, but how would anyone ever figure that out? I really don't think the saline hys is going to provide any insight at all. I've had so many ultrasounds that I know my uterus does not have fibroids or polyps or anything hindering implantation. The doc thought maybe it's 'debris from the last birth.' Well, I'm not a banker and I can tell ya that there's no way that's the problem. I'm basically just doing it because she said I have to and I want to talk to her anyway. I have not seen her since last September. 
I've had a laparoscopy and a laparotomy, both times there was not a trace of endo. You'd think maybe scar tissue was an issue after those two surgeries, but my uterus itself has never been cut and my dd was easily conceived after both surgeries. So.........wtf? :shrug: After IUI #2 when DH had 10 million sperm after 2.5 days of abstinence, I was wondering if it was low count. But, now with the other IUIs and excellent counts, I wonder if the low count was just an isolated episode? :shrug: 

I really don't have anything I can blame for my infertility. I told my friend yesterday that I think my husband is slightly imperfect, I am slightly imperfect and together that adds up to one big problem. 

My husband is no help with treatments. I basically just tell him what we are doing. He's agreeable, but totally just along for the ride. :wacko:


----------



## readyformore

BF, I have a friend that was living in Florida and her boyfriend was living in Michigan. She saw him once about every 3-4 months and unexpectedly got pregnant. When you mentioned that the sperm was 3000 miles away from you, it made me think of my friend. When she told me I was thinking, "Did the sperm swim through the ocean to get to her.":wacko:

Too bad it doesn't work that way. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- sorry for AF :hugs::hugs: Its so bloody difficult but I agree with the other ladies there has to be a problem somewhere that isn't being caught :shrug:

I've had infertility problems my whole adult life with no real answers :shrug: I really only have one regret and that is not investigating the problem more aggressively sooner, but FS thinks my fertility went downhill in my twenties (egg reserves etc) 

My DH does speak up about what treatments etc. or he'll ask questions at the appointments but at the end of the day its my decision what will happen next :thumbup: I feel like its a rush now to figure out why I can all of a sudden get pregnant :shrug: and trying to catch a good egg before my luck runs out again, DH was saying last night that December should be our cut off month and if I'm not pregnant with a sticky bean then we need to stop trying and get things in place for a donor cycle. I agree, I need a deadline and I'm so tired of either not being able to get pregnant or now my eggs are sh*t and my body decides to cooperate? Who has this kind of luck??


----------



## peacebaby

Low count can definitely be a once off, so probably not an issue given the great counts on the other IUI cycles. The thyroid problem could have thrown your normal pregnancy mechanisms totally out of whack - Dr Beer's very compelling theory is that even getting the TSH levels back to normal may be not sufficient to set things right again. Will your doc consider looking into the immune issues in greater depth? It's incredible how inter-related all the bodily systems are. 

It's a compelling avenue to look into for anyone in our position - the strides the reproductive immune specialists have made are phenomenal and the number of success stories makes it even more so.


----------



## readyformore

My TSH is now normal (technically it was never abnormal). My endocrinologist told me that after you've had the disease for 10 years, the thyroid usually deteriorates more, so that's what probably happened. I had spotting for several months last year, but since I increased my meds, it's stabilized. I do wonder if weaning my daughter somehow sent my thyroid out of whack though. I'm sure it's possible, especially if it was on the verge.

My doc ran 3 immune test for me, and they all came back negative. I'm not sure if she would investigate anymore or if she even has the knowledge to manage it. After a little research, she does seem to be very up to date, but immunology is not her specialty. What's the point of pursuing possible issues, if she can't even manage it. And to be honest, I'm not interested in seeing a reproductive immunologist or doing any heparin or intralipid treatments or anything else.
I am very interested in other people persuing those therapies and I fully support it, but after doing this twice in two separate decades........there's just a limit to how much and how far I am willing to go. Oral meds and IUI is my limit. I've chased things until I was dizzy from running in circles, and it has never gotten me anywhere. So, this is it for me. I will do the saline hys so that I can continue to do more IUIs, but I've maxed out everywhere else. 

DH and I just had a really nice infertility chat. He listened to me, participated in the conversation, and didn't change the subject. I thanked him for it. I told him it was really nice to have a conversation about infertility with the other person that is actually involved. :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Today's thought of the day:
> 
> Do you wish you hadn't started ttc?
> 
> We all say that it's better to have tried because at least we won't regret it. We will know that we tried our hardest. If there is a baby at the end of all this, yes of course it's worth it. But, if no baby comes, I am not sure that all of the heartache and emotional turmoil is less than regret. I wonder if regret about not ttc is easier to live with than repeated monthly failure. Of course, it's not like any of us knew that we were going to end up ltttc, so it is a hindsight situation.
> 
> But, if I could turn back the clock to two years ago and NOT start ttc, I wonder if I would be a more content, happy person.

If we end up childless, then yes, I will wish that we had just decided 4 years ago that we didn't want kids and spared ourselves this hell. However, if we had never actually made a decision one way or the other (do we want kids or not), I think future me would regret that in my later years, ykwim?

I sometimes get angry with myself that we didn't decide what we wanted earlier in life than we did... but then counselor always points out the same things to me in response: a) there is no guarantee we wouldn't have had issues when we were younger - my age would have been removed as a limiting factor, but DH would still have wonky-shaped sperm, and since there's no diagnosable reason for our mc's, there's no guarantee we wouldn't have suffered from rmc even if we were super fertile... and b) there were very valid reasons why we waited, and we made the best decisions we could with the information we had at that time. 

Ready, I am so sorry about AF. :hugs: And Milty, your input on the regretting ttc issue doesn't upset me at all - I think it's fantastic that you're so at ease with your circumstances.


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready-phucking AF!!!! I have been over at a neighbours having a lovely time with tasty cocktails, so I'm feeling brave and willing to strangle the shit out of the witch for you. Whew, I get aggressive with a couple cocktails :haha:

I'm a week and a half away from my appointment with the new fs. Oh and I had a talk and decided I'm going to wait for the lap, ttc au natural (unless something crazy comes from the lap) and then move on to iui. At this point I'm not comfortable moving to ivf and let's face it I'm still hoping its not necessary...but maybe I'll get comfortable with it in the future who knows. I am just nervous about medical interventions, I get flashbacks to all the trouble I had with dd (having her almost 3 months early due to toxemia) and it freaks me out.

Love to all the ltttc girls, so thankful to have you all, who else would understand me?? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jen its do interesting we are having so similar cycles that started near the same time and equally odd for each if us...


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jen its do interesting we are having so similar cycles that started near the same time and equally odd for each if us...

I know! I was getting hatched crosshairs at cd 17 that didn't make sense so I put in a temp that I was confused about from a couple days ago and it took my crosshairs away. It's so weird I've always ovulated before and now on clomid I can't get crosshairs?! Maybe it will be the lucky cycle for both of us. I have been optimistic lately despite this weirdness. Maybe I'm just going crazy:wacko::haha:
I hope yours sorts itself out soon. I don't know about you but I'm at the point where I'm temping multiple times a day (like that's somehow going to give me insight!)


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jen its do interesting we are having so similar cycles that started near the same time and equally odd for each if us...

Although you did have ovary pain cd15 so maybe 16 was the day and your temps are just a bit off??


----------



## crystal443

Jen- do you find Clomid thinning your lining?


----------



## readyformore

I hope these weird cycles yield some positive results!


----------



## Milty

Oh I've been having O pain again but forgot to mark it


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen- do you find Clomid thinning your lining?

Hmm I'm not sure...I'm not really being monitored or anything, but AF was less of a crime scene than usual, is that an indicator of thinning?


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Jen- do you find Clomid thinning your lining?
> 
> Hmm I'm not sure...I'm not really being monitored or anything, but AF was less of a crime scene than usual, is that an indicator of thinning?Click to expand...

I don't think so jen. I have had very light cycles with great lining. Its unrelated for me at least. 
Clomid did thin my lining. I had to take vaginal estrogen to thicken it.


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Jen- do you find Clomid thinning your lining?
> 
> Hmm I'm not sure...I'm not really being monitored or anything, but AF was less of a crime scene than usual, is that an indicator of thinning?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so jen. I have had very light cycles with great lining. Its unrelated for me at least.
> Clomid did thin my lining. I had to take vaginal estrogen to thicken it.Click to expand...


So there's not really any way to know without an ultrasound right? 
I have one more month of clomid after this should I be requesting an ultrasound? It's an ob/gyn that prescribed it and I know they tend to be less thorough than an fs would be.


----------



## readyformore

I would, but just based on my own history.


----------



## crystal443

Ready is right I think, I've had IVF cycles with thick plush linings and had very light AF's, Clomid didn't thin my lining with DD and DS but it does for a lot of ladies so I was just wondering how you were doing on it.


----------



## Jennifer01

Unfortunately I just don't know:shrug:
But things are very weird for sure. I went to my family doctor on Friday because I thought I felt a lump in my breast-which for me is something, I normally have fibrous breasts do I'm used to being a little lumpy:haha:But this was unreal, even my oh was scared! She said that it must be my hormones because the whole breast was that way. I have a follow up in a few weeks but I agree it's like lugging around a bag of marbles on my chest!! So...my thinking is that maybe things were a bit off before and now they are changing, resulting in a bfp!!! Either that or I will end up even more screwed up than before :haha:


----------



## Milty

I do hope you get your Baby Jenn


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie to say hi to you all. I'm off to Spain in 15 minutes! Im hoping you're all okay- sorry haven't had time to read the thread :blush:

I hope you all have a great week and dare I say maybe we might have some good news when I get back :thumbup:

Take care Despie, ready, peace, BF, Jen, Peace, BAM, Shellie, alison ,Milty, Crystal, HA and anyone else I've forgottten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope you have a great hol suki :plane::shipw::wine::lolly: :wave:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Have a good time, Suki! :plane:


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki if you end up reading this somehow sorry I missed you and have a fab holiday!! 
How is everyone? Milty what's going on with your chart??
Ready will you do an iui this month?

I have been feeling totally pms today, bloaty, tired, sore boobs and crampy:growlmad:
I think pms should be limited to the day before AF, not freakin 4 dpo!!!!


----------



## readyformore

Hi Jen! :flower: No IUI for me this month. My doc wants me to do the saline hys thingy first. Honestly, I didn't even call to ask if I could do it this month. I had forgotten how much femara tanks my libido. I need to throw DH a bone and let this cycle be back to normal. :haha:

Boo to PMS at 4dpo. I know at 6dpo that I'm out......it just sucks. Maybe we can institute some new law where PMS is only ok on the day prior to AF. Nah, my body wouldn't listen anyway. :haha:

Oh, fyi. Very light cycle for me this month, and I had ultrasounds so I know my lining was good. 

Hi to Despie, Suki, Milty, Crystal, Peace, Jax, Happy, BAM, M4M, Alison, Butterfly and everyone else. 

AFM- I am making BBQ ribs and fries for dinner. Yummy! And I am watching my boys attack each other with brooms! I am torn between intervening and turning a blind eye! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,my temps are completely wacko :wacko:Had a bit of a cold/ flu going on ,feeling a bit better ,hope tomorrow is normal ,jenn ,hope it's a good sign ,ready I am starving ribs for me too please :haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

oy despie! Those are wacky temps! I hope you're feeling better.:hugs:

Ribs are cooking for ya!

I think Crystal had a FS appt today. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> oy despie! Those are wacky temps! I hope you're feeling better.:hugs:
> 
> Ribs are cooking for ya!
> 
> I think Crystal had a FS appt today. :flower:

Really o I hope it all went well for crystal :thumbup:I marinate my ribs in tomato sauce coke and spices ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## readyformore

That sounds good. Nothing can be bad if it came from coke! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> That sounds good. Nothing can be bad if it came from coke! :winkwink:

:haha::thumbup:Kids love them except for my dd that's a vegetarian :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh thsts right ready I forgot about the saline thingy.
I wonder what kinds of things they will have me doing at the fs next week...
Despie that is a crazy chart!! Maybe you are having a super ov:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I wonder what kinds of things they will have me doing at the fs next week...

I guess it depends on the doctor. I just verbally told my doc what my FSH, AMH, and ultrasound results were. I brought my temping charts and basically shoved them under her face but she didn't really care. She had her own agenda which we altered together. I really think that she wasn't interested in testing too many things due to my age and the fact that my youngest child was only 2. She was very encouraged by those two things. And honestly, I wonder if she will be surprised to see me next week still not knocked up. :haha:

I sat in her office, I never even undressed. She quickly developed a plan for me and gave me options. Based on my clomid history, she choose femara. Then she offered opks or hcg trigger. I choose hcg. Then she offered timed intercourse or IUI. I choose IUI. She said if no luck after 3-4 cycles we will do the saline thingy. I showed her pics of my kids (cause she helped make the first one:blush:) and I was out of her office in 15 minutes with written instructions.

You want a plan and you GET a plan that's for sure. She has always given me plan A and plan B. When you get to B, you discuss plan C, etc. 

It has all seemed very quick though. It seems like we ttc for years making shit up to try to conceive and we just kind of waffle through it, floating through the months. Not the docs. They do this all the time and there will be list of things to do when you leave the office. You can be as aggressive as you want or as leisure as you want. I know if I walked in there next week and said I want to do IVF, she'd get me on the schedule for my next cycle. It all moves FAST if you want it to. 

Good luck. Don't be too intimidated. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower: 

Ready-mmmmmmm ribs sound good:hugs: Hope the saline flush is all you need, sometimes its something simple like that:thumbup: Clomid makes my libido take a huge nose dive:nope: 

Despie- crazy a$$ temps, let's hope that this is a super egg and its your month:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jen- I hope you get pregnant quickly so you don't have to worry what's next:hugs: 


Had my appointment and it went really good I'm getting pregnant because of DHEA he said sometimes it takes a bit longer for the quality of the eggs to become what they should be. He said because I'm only 37 and my AMH isn't super low he thinks the quality will be good any egg now:haha::haha: I've gained about 10 to 15 pounds between IVF/steriods and pregnancy so I need to get that off to help my FSH level as well, I'm not considered overwieght but just a drop of 10 pounds can make a big difference. I don't know what my levels are but he said he could assume on the highish side with the two miscarriages/ egg quality.

He said I don't need clomid as the chance of miscarriage is a bit higher with that and if I'm getting pregnant then I don't need them. Oh and as soon as I get a + test this time I have to go to his office and get a script for Steriods, Clexane (sp?) and baby aspirin for the immunity problems..he said he has a suspision that's part of the issue as well.

He was telling us 90% of his patients have low egg reserve or high FSH which I knew because I decided on him anyway when we were in the waiting room a woman called to say she got pregnant before IVF cycle with DHEA and there was a woman waiting in the waiting room that had just found out she was pregnant and again DHEA. He's going to some conference in the US in October and he said its a panel of doctors like him that deal with low reserves and highish FSH and they're going to try to get a study together so it can become an approved treatment. He said right now its considered in the same category as steriod use- some doctors believe immunity is an issue and some believe its bullsh*t Its the same as DHEA, some believe it works and some do not he said his rates of pregnancy have risen dramatically since he's started using DHEA but he said if your levels are fine then it won't do anything So he said there's also patients that are on it and there are no results. Anyway its interesting for sure, it also take 4 full months for it to work and the month I got pregnant was the fourth month so for once I was textbook

As for IVF he said he won't be thinking of that unless we don't get pregnant by November but he was pretty sure we'd get pregnant again quickly..he did say it may be a good egg this time or it may take a few more tries to get the sticky bean because I had been off DHEA for about month to six weeks while pregnant. We'll see how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## alleysm

I need some magic egg potion.. crystal...puh-leeze tell me another dosage and pill i can cram into my daily vitamin cocktail.. im certain i do not have this dhea magic for which you speak of!!!


----------



## readyformore

Wow Crystal. That's a lot of info.

Awesome that he is so optimistic about your fertility! I am sure he has a reason to believe there will be a good outcome for you. You deserve it. :hugs:

I hope they do get the study together for DHEA. I'd love to see the results. 

I agree that there are a lot of docs that poo-poo immunity related infertility. It's too bad because I personally don't think there really is anything as 'unexplained' infertility. They just haven't found the reason out yet and sometimes, I think it's an immune issue. :shrug:

Aspirin and steroids sound like a good combo for you too. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

alley- 75mg per day..don't go above that it can hinder things:thumbup:

Ready- he said he's not surprised it worked fo me because of the immunity both sometimes go hand in hand. DHEA is really only a level like a vitamin level in our body..if your low it affects fertility if its fine then it will do nothing. I think for me I'm just low in it and it works for me and just stumbled across the right doctor :thumbup:

I would love to see the results as well...interesting for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal, so glad it went well. 

I listened to a webinair held by some US doctors recently and they said the same thing - DHEA seems to work for immune patients but they still also need the steroids, clexane and aspirin. The blood clotting issues are related to egg quality so the above combo basically tackles all those issues + immunes. I wonder if your doc isn't meeting with those docs I listened to...hmm interesting. 

You're definitely lucky to have him :thumbup: Its a great treatment plan! 

Now I'm going to read back about ribs and coke!

:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Crystal it sounds like the appt went really well, all things considered! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Peace- The conference is in October, it would be interesting if it was the same group of doctors :thumbup: I am lucky to have him for a FS, especially here in Australia there's not alot to choose from for FS..there's only so many and if they mostly believe the standard way then yeah it can be difficult. :thumbup: So do you have immune issues outside of TTC or are yours pregnancy related?


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder what kinds of things they will have me doing at the fs next week...
> 
> I guess it depends on the doctor. I just verbally told my doc what my FSH, AMH, and ultrasound results were. I brought my temping charts and basically shoved them under her face but she didn't really care. She had her own agenda which we altered together. I really think that she wasn't interested in testing too many things due to my age and the fact that my youngest child was only 2. She was very encouraged by those two things. And honestly, I wonder if she will be surprised to see me next week still not knocked up. :haha:
> 
> I sat in her office, I never even undressed. She quickly developed a plan for me and gave me options. Based on my clomid history, she choose femara. Then she offered opks or hcg trigger. I choose hcg. Then she offered timed intercourse or IUI. I choose IUI. She said if no luck after 3-4 cycles we will do the saline thingy. I showed her pics of my kids (cause she helped make the first one:blush:) and I was out of her office in 15 minutes with written instructions.
> 
> You want a plan and you GET a plan that's for sure. She has always given me plan A and plan B. When you get to B, you discuss plan C, etc.
> 
> It has all seemed very quick though. It seems like we ttc for years making shit up to try to conceive and we just kind of waffle through it, floating through the months. Not the docs. They do this all the time and there will be list of things to do when you leave the office. You can be as aggressive as you want or as leisure as you want. I know if I walked in there next week and said I want to do IVF, she'd get me on the schedule for my next cycle. It all moves FAST if you want it to.
> 
> Good luck. Don't be too intimidated. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks ready!

I always get nervous due to my aversion to medical intervention, but I don't want to look back and think-oh if only I had done something more! I've only been to an fs once before and she was so awful I left and never came back. My ob/gyn that put me on clomid recommended this new place, and said he never refers to the place that I went the first time. I think he is a good doctor and I trust him so we will see I guess!


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls:flower:
> 
> Ready-mmmmmmm ribs sound good:hugs: Hope the saline flush is all you need, sometimes its something simple like that:thumbup: Clomid makes my libido take a huge nose dive:nope:
> 
> Despie- crazy a$$ temps, let's hope that this is a super egg and its your month:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jen- I hope you get pregnant quickly so you don't have to worry what's next:hugs:
> 
> 
> Had my appointment and it went really good I'm getting pregnant because of DHEA he said sometimes it takes a bit longer for the quality of the eggs to become what they should be. He said because I'm only 37 and my AMH isn't super low he thinks the quality will be good any egg now:haha::haha: I've gained about 10 to 15 pounds between IVF/steriods and pregnancy so I need to get that off to help my FSH level as well, I'm not considered overwieght but just a drop of 10 pounds can make a big difference. I don't know what my levels are but he said he could assume on the highish side with the two miscarriages/ egg quality.
> 
> He said I don't need clomid as the chance of miscarriage is a bit higher with that and if I'm getting pregnant then I don't need them. Oh and as soon as I get a + test this time I have to go to his office and get a script for Steriods, Clexane (sp?) and baby aspirin for the immunity problems..he said he has a suspision that's part of the issue as well.
> 
> He was telling us 90% of his patients have low egg reserve or high FSH which I knew because I decided on him anyway when we were in the waiting room a woman called to say she got pregnant before IVF cycle with DHEA and there was a woman waiting in the waiting room that had just found out she was pregnant and again DHEA. He's going to some conference in the US in October and he said its a panel of doctors like him that deal with low reserves and highish FSH and they're going to try to get a study together so it can become an approved treatment. He said right now its considered in the same category as steriod use- some doctors believe immunity is an issue and some believe its bullsh*t Its the same as DHEA, some believe it works and some do not he said his rates of pregnancy have risen dramatically since he's started using DHEA but he said if your levels are fine then it won't do anything So he said there's also patients that are on it and there are no results. Anyway its interesting for sure, it also take 4 full months for it to work and the month I got pregnant was the fourth month so for once I was textbook
> 
> As for IVF he said he won't be thinking of that unless we don't get pregnant by November but he was pretty sure we'd get pregnant again quickly..he did say it may be a good egg this time or it may take a few more tries to get the sticky bean because I had been off DHEA for about month to six weeks while pregnant. We'll see how it goes :thumbup:

Crystal, this sounds really promising! It sounds like you are on your way to being a ltttc graduate! I think I had a dhea test before...can they test for it? I'm pretty sure I had something tested that sounded quite similar.
I have been taking baby aspirin for a couple of months now. I put myself on it because I was concerned about clotting-my dad has a clotting disorder and all of my grandparents had clots/died from clots of one type or another. My doctor said it was a good idea anyway. How did you find out you have immune issues? Do you have a non pregnancy related autoimmune issue? It seems really common these days.:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- You'll do fine at the FS :hugs: and ready is exactly right things can move as fast or as slow as you want...DH and I have learned to kinda discuss on the way to the doctor what we want to happen at the appointment like if we need a cycle of IVF..when we want it to happen, or if it were IUI when we would be looking at doing that etc. IVF Clinics are a strange place things can happen very quickly if you want it too, from how it worked for us we had blood work done for the FS and DH had a new sample done and the first visit we were told what our options would be depending on the test outcomes and also prices were given to us so we could think over what treatments were available and how much :thumbup:

I was really lucky that I was diagnosed through blood tests for autoimmune issues and I was only 12 at the time. I remember the doctor telling us at the time that it was really rare to be able to get a diagnosis with a blood test at that time..so I was lucky. I did end up with kidney damage from the clots and stones in my kidneys, and I get the typical wierd autoimmune things like wierd rashes, swelling, swelled joints etc but this is the first FS to not say quietly well I think its your immune system, he's actually going to do something so we'll see. I think we're still in for a bit of a long road but I at least feel like it can happen so we have hope again :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

HappyAuntie said:


> Crystal it sounds like the appt went really well, all things considered! :thumbup:

Thanks :hugs: How are you doing? You soon have a FET coming up?


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning everyone!!:flower:

Despie I see you got some early crosshairs!! This must be the month of weird temps for our thread!!
Milty do you think you have o'd??

How is everyone doing?


----------



## HappyAuntie

crystal443 said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Crystal it sounds like the appt went really well, all things considered! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks :hugs: How are you doing? You soon have a FET coming up?Click to expand...

Friday, in fact! The clinic will call this afternoon to let me know what time. Feeling very stressed out actually - my anxiety level is rising exponentially as we get closer to Friday... I'm very glad to have a counseling appt for tomorrow morning....


----------



## Desperado167

Took my weird temps out as I have severe sinusitis :nope:Got an antibiotic today so hope it doesn't hinder my chances this month ,have loads and loads of cm but still only a high on my cbfm ,crystal were can u get this dhea ?i need some :haha:hi to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Crystal it sounds like the appt went really well, all things considered! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks :hugs: How are you doing? You soon have a FET coming up?Click to expand...
> 
> Friday, in fact! The clinic will call this afternoon to let me know what time. Feeling very stressed out actually - my anxiety level is rising exponentially as we get closer to Friday... I'm very glad to have a counseling appt for tomorrow morning....Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Sorry for the anxiety Happy. Lucky Friday the 13th! Bring it!!:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I'm not doing meds or IUI this month and I feel like I am completely wasting my time.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> I'm not doing meds or IUI this month and I feel like I am completely wasting my time.

Does it help if you think of this month as a bonus sex month instead of a wasted month? I mean, if you accept this as a non-ttc month, you are now free to have sex as often as you want, with no regard to timing or days of abstinence or anything else - you're free, FREE!! :winkwink:

:hugs:



And thank you all for the hugs.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Well, Dh will be happy to think of it that way. :haha:

It's just that of course I will still ttc, but too much sex is like a ttc death sentence for us. We could (and have) gone at it like teenagers, but it just doesn't work that way for us. 

When ov comes, I always think sex is a good idea. :blush: Then I start to do the math in my head. I know he needs 3 days to rejuvenate and have a good count. So, I try to predict my ovulation day and have sex the night prior to ov, while simultaneously abstaining for at least 3 days prior. All while accommodating DH who gets fussy and crabby if he has to wait more than 4 days, (and I swear I must emit some type of ovulatory pheromone because that man stalks me when I'm fertile:haha:). 

:wacko:

At least my libido won't go in the toilet in the 2ww like it does with femara. I will have to make up for my choreographed ovulation during the luteal phase. :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, this is another example of the bullsh*t of ltttc. I hope you can just enjoy the month med free :hugs:

I am sitting in a lab waiting to get my prog test. My boobs are killing me, I'm headachy and exhausted, I think this all points to having enough prog to prove ovulation, despite being 5 dpo. :shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I wish I could enjoy one month of free sex but I always TTC and O time..I cannot just give up for a month!! I'm sure your DH will be happy he thinks its a TTC month though :thumbup:

HA- I can imagine it would be very stressful :hugs: Let Friday 13th will be your lucky day :thumbup:

Jen- you def sound like you've got pregesterone :)


----------



## Milty

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning everyone!!:flower:
> 
> Despie I see you got some early crosshairs!! This must be the month of weird temps for our thread!!
> Milty do you think you have o'd??
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Yes I think It finally happened!! :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal, yes I have run of mill type immune stuff like eczema and reactive hypoglycemia. I was diagnosed with Raynaud's and didn't realise that this one is very closely linked to RMC, it causes blood flow restriction and is a marker for an overactive immune response. With my pregnancies and at the point of mc I actually break out in autoimmune symptoms like chills & flu like symptoms or itchy skin allergies. It goes away immediately after! Waiting for some tests next week and then will get a treatment plan. To be honest I've been trying to avoid it but I can't now, don't know why but I fear the steroids.

Jen, with aching boobs I'm sure your progesterone levels will be good. Endo is also considered to be an autoimmune condition.

Despie, sorry about the sinus. If you're thinking of doing dhea, it may be a good idea to ask your gp to do a blood test first.

HA, wishing you all the best for Friday. I'm sure your appointment with your counsellor will help ease the anxiety, its so good that you have external support.

Ready, don't you just hate all the stress from calculating, counting days and predicting? Free from it all sounds so good! 

Suki, Jax, BF :hugs::hugs:

We're supposed to be going to the countryside for 2 days on Sunday but the weather has been nothing but endless rain, so not sure whether we'll be able to travel. I'd pay for some sunshine!


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Milty :hi:


----------



## Milty

:hi:


----------



## readyformore

Peace, I know I have talked about my friend a lot. She has had repeated donor egg IVF failure. She's done 7 rounds, and has 1 child as a result. She also has Raynaud's and is probably the most well read person I know when it comes to immunity related infertility. On her cycle that she conceived her son, she was on heparin, steroids, and zoloft, in addition to very drastic dietary changes.
I'm sorry you are worried about steroids but I think it will put you on the right track. 
Do you have the option of seeing a reproductive immunologist? It would be nice to have someone that can put the whole picture together.


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Ready! Yes we're seeing one who has a very good reputation here, he is one of a handful who believe in immune treatment and his success rate is high. My consultant gynae at my hospital didn't make the connection with the Raynaud's & my mc's, just looked at me as if I belonged in the loony house when I told him my symptoms at implantation & mc. But then I got Dr Beer's book and sought the opinion of a US reproductive immune specialist, this convinced me and I do feel like I need to bite the bullet and take whatever drugs will make it happen for me, just hope it works. Its the side effects of the steroids that make me nervous. I'm happy it worked for your friend! I think so many women would not be struggling if their doctors were into the immune issues.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Crystal, yes I have run of mill type immune stuff like eczema and reactive hypoglycemia. I was diagnosed with Raynaud's and didn't realise that this one is very closely linked to RMC, it causes blood flow restriction and is a marker for an overactive immune response. With my pregnancies and at the point of mc I actually break out in autoimmune symptoms like chills & flu like symptoms or itchy skin allergies. It goes away immediately after! Waiting for some tests next week and then will get a treatment plan. To be honest I've been trying to avoid it but I can't now, don't know why but I fear the steroids.
> 
> Jen, with aching boobs I'm sure your progesterone levels will be good. Endo is also considered to be an autoimmune condition.
> 
> Despie, sorry about the sinus. If you're thinking of doing dhea, it may be a good idea to ask your gp to do a blood test first.
> 
> HA, wishing you all the best for Friday. I'm sure your appointment with your counsellor will help ease the anxiety, its so good that you have external support.
> 
> Ready, don't you just hate all the stress from calculating, counting days and predicting? Free from it all sounds so good!
> 
> Suki, Jax, BF :hugs::hugs:
> 
> We're supposed to be going to the countryside for 2 days on Sunday but the weather has been nothing but endless rain, so not sure whether we'll be able to travel. I'd pay for some sunshine!

Peace that is the way I was with my last loss :nope:A rash all over my body and itchy skin but no one will give me the steroids ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello everyone:flower:

I have a question for you all. So yesterday I went for my progesterone test, I would have been 5 dpo-unless you count the cross hairs ff originally gave me which would make me 8 dpo. Either way when I called for my results they were pretty high-181. Last month I had in the 80's. The receptionist said its a good indication of pregnancy but it was my understanding all it could tell you was if you ovulated. Is this right? I hate when this happens, a naturopath also once told me I had a "pregnancy pulse" and basically congratulated me, of course I wasn't pg and I never went back to her.


----------



## alleysm

Arent you on progesterone supplements?


----------



## Jennifer01

alleysm said:


> Arent you on progesterone supplements?

No but I'm on clomid!


----------



## peacebaby

Wow Jen that is quite high, which is good either way. It means you've definitely ovulated and have no issues with your body's ability to make enough progesterone to sustain early pregnancy (some ladies have hormone antibodies that prevent this). The receptionist may not be used to seeing such high levels except in pregnant ladies. You never know! Are you going to test?

Despie, that's such a pity they won't give it to you. Have they done any immune tests for you? How about trying intralipids? No side effects with that.


----------



## peacebaby

Jen look these guidelines (scroll down to bottom of page)
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/concernsearlydevelopment.htm 
At 181 you could be in 3rd tri :rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Jen look these guidelines (scroll down to bottom of page)
> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/concernsearlydevelopment.htm
> At 181 you could be in 3rd tri :rofl:

Yet I maintain my girlish figure :haha:
I'm assuming that because I'm in Canada they use a different unit of measurement?


----------



## Jennifer01

I looked up how to convert the number and if I did it right I would be at 56 which still doesn't make sense:shrug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Arent you on progesterone supplements?
> 
> No but I'm on clomid!Click to expand...

Did you have any monitoring ultrasounds/do you know how many follicles you had? Clomid can make you release multiple eggs (which is why it's sometimes used in women who know they ovulate already in an IUI cycle), and since each follicle produces a corpus luteum, which is what makes the progesterone, multiple eggs = multiple corpus luteum (lutei? too long since I had any latin!) = higher progesterone. That would be my guess. OR you could be pregnant - you never know! :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

HappyAuntie said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Arent you on progesterone supplements?
> 
> No but I'm on clomid!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have any monitoring ultrasounds/do you know how many follicles you had? Clomid can make you release multiple eggs (which is why it's sometimes used in women who know they ovulate already in an IUI cycle), and since each follicle produces a corpus luteum, which is what makes the progesterone, multiple eggs = multiple corpus luteum (lutei? too long since I had any latin!) = higher progesterone. That would be my guess. OR you could be pregnant - you never know! :haha:Click to expand...


Thanks HA, I did not have monitoring and already ovulated before clomid so I figured it was something like multiple eggs. I just wish the nurse hadn't said anything, you should have seen my oh's eyes light up:dohh:


----------



## peacebaby

Aww Jen:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I'm with happy on this one. My doc gave me clomid to promote more follicles so I would have a higher progesterone which would lengthen my lp. It never did lengthen it though.:haha:

Damn the hope!! I hate when people say something to get me all excited. It's such a double edged sword. Of course you want to be hopeful, but at the same time, it's the hope that will do you in.


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness I'm with ready I hate it when this happens and now I'm going to add to it

Hun you had a great chart last month and a very weird one this month. Light AF not much CM. Is it possible you are PG from last month?


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Oh my goodness I'm with ready I hate it when this happens and now I'm going to add to it
> 
> Hun you had a great chart last month and a very weird one this month. Light AF not much CM. Is it possible you are PG from last month?

I thought about that a few days ago and felt like a weirdo taking a test :haha: which of course was negative! I don't know what to think anymore, I must have ovulated a dozen eggs! Does progesterone make you tired? Since like 3 dpo I have been napping more than once a day and showering is exhausting!!!


----------



## readyformore

I honestly don't notice many, or any side effects from progesterone myself. I think the stuff does me good, how weird is that?
On the box it says it may cause headache and I have heard of some people saying it makes them very sleepy.

I've had a nagging headache since yesterday and I absolutely passed out cold on the couch for 2 hours today. And that's after sleeping 8 hours last night. A part of me wants to interpret it as early pregnancy signs...........the only problem is that I'm cd5. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- I was just checking out your chart. My early pre O temps get elevated from a femara cycle. It looks like that's what clomid did to your temps. 

Milty- that is just one crazy chart this month. :wacko: I don't even know how ff decided to give you crosshairs. But, hey, if normal isn't working for us, let's all go abnormal and see if it does the trick.:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> I honestly don't notice many, or any side effects from progesterone myself. I think the stuff does me good, how weird is that?
> On the box it says it may cause headache and I have heard of some people saying it makes them very sleepy.
> 
> I've had a nagging headache since yesterday and I absolutely passed out cold on the couch for 2 hours today. And that's after sleeping 8 hours last night. A part of me wants to interpret it as early pregnancy signs...........the only problem is that I'm cd5. :haha:


:haha:
Yes I think the clomid has made everything bonkers, but like you said normal wasn't working so...
Milty do you agree with ff's crosshairs? I seriously think I would have put them at cd 16 or 20! I guess it's a good thing I'm not working for a menstrual cycle software company :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I guess it's a good thing I'm not working for a menstrual cycle software company :haha:

:rofl::rofl:

You know what though, sometimes I feel like we should all just have honorary degrees from our infertility. I have experience with charting/temping, HSG, SIS, IUI, clomid, estrace, femara, trigger shots, crinone, laparoscopy, laparotomy, ovarian cysts, vaginal draining of ovarian cysts, thin uterine lining.......

Damn- it's like a resume! Maybe this is the career change I have been looking for! :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing I'm not working for a menstrual cycle software company :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> You know what though, sometimes I feel like we should all just have honorary degrees from our infertility. I have experience with charting/temping, HSG, SIS, IUI, clomid, estrace, femara, trigger shots, crinone, laparoscopy, laparotomy, ovarian cysts, vaginal draining of ovarian cysts, thin uterine lining.......
> 
> Damn- it's like a resume! Maybe this is the career change I have been looking for! :haha:Click to expand...

Vaginal draining of ovarian cysts?! :saywhat:
At the very least you deserve a plaque for that!! Terrifying!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> Does progesterone make you tired? Since like 3 dpo I have been napping more than once a day and showering is exhausting!!!

Progesterone side effects definitely mimic early pregnancy symptoms - for me it's the super-sore boobs. I don't know that I've ever noticed exhaustion from my progesterone, but I imagine it could cause it....

And Ready, you are SO right about the hope - we want it, we don't want it, it keeps us going, it drives us bonkers... AAARRGGH!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing I'm not working for a menstrual cycle software company :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> You know what though, sometimes I feel like we should all just have honorary degrees from our infertility. I have experience with charting/temping, HSG, SIS, IUI, clomid, estrace, femara, trigger shots, crinone, laparoscopy, laparotomy, ovarian cysts, vaginal draining of ovarian cysts, thin uterine lining.......
> 
> Damn- it's like a resume! Maybe this is the career change I have been looking for! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Vaginal draining of ovarian cysts?! :saywhat:
> At the very least you deserve a plaque for that!! Terrifying!!!Click to expand...

She drained it for one of my clomid cycles. She wouldn't give me clomid with a cyst, so she drained it prior. To this day, that's the most painful thing I have had done-infertility wise. Even the HSG didn't compare. She told me after that it is the same procedure as IVF egg retrieval. There were no meds or sedation given to me though. She just put the needle through the vag wall and said she was injecting local during the procedure. I wonder if it's only because she had to go in one time, as opposed to multiple times for egg retrieval, that it was treated differently? :shrug: 
Not fun. Don't want to do it again, but glad it was an option all at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I guess it's a good thing I'm not working for a menstrual cycle software company :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> You know what though, sometimes I feel like we should all just have honorary degrees from our infertility. I have experience with charting/temping, HSG, SIS, IUI, clomid, estrace, femara, trigger shots, crinone, laparoscopy, laparotomy, ovarian cysts, vaginal draining of ovarian cysts, thin uterine lining.......
> 
> Damn- it's like a resume! Maybe this is the career change I have been looking for! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Vaginal draining of ovarian cysts?! :saywhat:
> At the very least you deserve a plaque for that!! Terrifying!!!Click to expand...
> 
> She drained it for one of my clomid cycles. She wouldn't give me clomid with a cyst, so she drained it prior. To this day, that's the most painful thing I have had done-infertility wise. Even the HSG didn't compare. She told me after that it is the same procedure as IVF egg retrieval. There were no meds or sedation given to me though. She just put the needle through the vag wall and said she was injecting local during the procedure. I wonder if it's only because she had to go in one time, as opposed to multiple times for egg retrieval, that it was treated differently? :shrug:
> Not fun. Don't want to do it again, but glad it was an option all at the same time. :thumbup:Click to expand...


I was looking for a smiley that depicted shock, terror, and puking.
FYI it doesn't exist.
:haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok progesterone makes me have fatigue every month along with tendor breasts


That's also why I know my crosshairs are wrong... I just now started to get tendor breasts so that means I O'd on CD 20...

I'm going to fix it when I'm not on my phone


----------



## Milty

And yes this is the weirdest cycle I've ever had in my life... This is coming from a women has over 7 years now of charts which I have reviewed and I've had nothing like this.


----------



## crystal443

Jen- fingers crossed, it sounds promising for you :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Jen I don't mean to add to the 'hope' but high levels of progesterone cause all the early pregnancy symptoms - tiredness along with headaches and tender boobs.

Ready, I winced at the description of that procedure, seriously brutal! How did she get you to agree to no meds? 

Yesterday's newspaper carried a story that doctors at a hospital here say they'll be able to perform womb transplants within two years. It has already been done in Turkey, a 21yr old who was born without a uterus had a transplant. Apparently women could get a new uterus transplanted to have a baby and then just let the body naturally reject the transplanted uterus after the pregnancy or they're hoping to find a way to let her keep it. Supposedly an alternative to surrogacy. Sounds so futuristic to me. I wonder if it will become the next big fertility treatment and will our fertility issues just be medical history to future generations?


----------



## peacebaby

HA praying for you and your hubby today, sending you positive thoughts! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready that's just scary


Peace I hope the medical community continues to make advances

Well now I'm thinking FF might be right because last night I started getting my tender boobs right on time with 6DPO...maybe I won't change it...


----------



## Butterfly67

Just popping in to say hi :hi:

jen, yes it is such a tough thing to decide whether to take the hope or not :dohh::hugs:

Milty, well I guess it is good that you O'd at least :wacko::thumbup:

Ready, yeah that procedure sounds pretty nasty :sick:

HA, good luck today :flower:

Peace, I reckon one day all of this infertility will be a thing of the past as they will be able to grow the embies until 12 weeks in a lab :wacko::haha:

:hi: everyone else

Well I am waiting on AF today or tomorrow if I believe FF. That was my last month so I am moving on to adoption hopefully. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Peace, that sounds amazing! I have no issues with my uterus, so I know it wouldn't help me, (and I think if it was an issue, surrogacy sounds like a better option than a uterine transplant :wacko:). I was thinking last night though that I bet in the future we will be able to buy immunity related infertility drugs over the counter. Like how despie can't get steroids. I bet some day there will be a package with heparin, zoloft, and steroids in it and you can pick it up when you get cold medicine. :thumbup: 

Butterfly. Sorry this is your last cycle, but I am really looking forward to hearing about the adoption process. :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Butterfly67 said:


> Just popping in to say hi :hi:
> 
> jen, yes it is such a tough thing to decide whether to take the hope or not :dohh::hugs:
> 
> Milty, well I guess it is good that you O'd at least :wacko::thumbup:
> 
> Ready, yeah that procedure sounds pretty nasty :sick:
> 
> HA, good luck today :flower:
> 
> Peace, I reckon one day all of this infertility will be a thing of the past as they will be able to grow the embies until 12 weeks in a lab :wacko::haha:
> 
> :hi: everyone else
> 
> Well I am waiting on AF today or tomorrow if I believe FF. That was my last month so I am moving on to adoption hopefully. :thumbup:


Sorry that you have to move on but excited for you getting closer to having your little one! Do you have an idea how long the process will take?


----------



## Jennifer01

Peace, I agree with you, sounds futuristic! But I guess if you think about it they transplant pretty much everything else so why not:thumbup:

HA thinking about you today, hope it goes well!

Despie how are you doing hun?

Milty go with your gut, if you leave it as is then we are cycle sisters:winkwink::haha:

Ready I can't stop thinking about your procedure. It's official, you are my hero

Hello crystal!:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jennifer01 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say hi :hi:
> 
> jen, yes it is such a tough thing to decide whether to take the hope or not :dohh::hugs:
> 
> Milty, well I guess it is good that you O'd at least :wacko::thumbup:
> 
> Ready, yeah that procedure sounds pretty nasty :sick:
> 
> HA, good luck today :flower:
> 
> Peace, I reckon one day all of this infertility will be a thing of the past as they will be able to grow the embies until 12 weeks in a lab :wacko::haha:
> 
> :hi: everyone else
> 
> Well I am waiting on AF today or tomorrow if I believe FF. That was my last month so I am moving on to adoption hopefully. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sorry that you have to move on but excited for you getting closer to having your little one! Do you have an idea how long the process will take?Click to expand...

Well I am thinking a year but if it is quicker than that then all well and good. Don't want to build up my expectations too much and also it would be better if it was after February next year as I usually go to Dubai for a few weeks to sell some paintings :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Butterfly67 said:


> as I usually go to Dubai for a few weeks to sell some paintings :thumbup:

Wow.............ok I am totally impressed! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

readyformore said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> as I usually go to Dubai for a few weeks to sell some paintings :thumbup:
> 
> Wow.............ok I am totally impressed! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:

It's just that I used to live there and have been taking part in this one event for about 7 years and usually manage to sell a bunch of stuff (and get a bit of sun :happydance:) :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Ready I can't stop thinking about your procedure.

Just talking about it has made me think about it alot too. :haha: So, I am going to talk about it.:haha:

It was obviously nothing I wanted to do, but I had very few choices. I was only 24 but had had issues with cysts on that ovary for 6 years by that time. She wouldn't treat me with the cyst. I knew time or birth control pills wasn't going to make it go away, because of my history. I didn't want another lap (first at 20) because I hate surgery and it obviously hadn't gotten rid of the entire cyst previously. So, it was either drain it, or not do treatments. Bit of a no brainer for me. 
I had no idea it would hurt so bad. And then she gave me a z-pak but she had me double up on pills. 4 pills on day one and 2 pills the other days. Holy diarrhea! :nope::haha:
It didn't work that month. But the clomid gave me another cyst. We did an unmedicated IUI cycle that month, which didn't work. Then, 2 more clomid/IUI cycles. 4th one worked. I had a cyst during that pregnancy that spontaneously ruptured at about 10 weeks. I went in for an ultrasound and she said, "Oh my, you have a lot of fluid in your abdomen!" I told her my cyst had ruptured a few days before. She was very quiet for a few minutes, then she found Matthew's heartbeat. It was a few years later that I realized that if a cyst ruptures in early pregnancy, it can lead to miscarriage.:nope: Must have been why she was so quiet after I told her it ruptured. Dodged that bullet!


----------



## readyformore

Thinking of you today happy!:hugs:

It's now 10..........we are waiting for an update.:flower: I'm sure updating on bnb is not at the top of your list of priorities today, but I'm getting impatient. :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Ready I can't stop thinking about your procedure.
> 
> Just talking about it has made me think about it alot too. :haha: So, I am going to talk about it.:haha:
> 
> It was obviously nothing I wanted to do, but I had very few choices. I was only 24 but had had issues with cysts on that ovary for 6 years by that time. She wouldn't treat me with the cyst. I knew time or birth control pills wasn't going to make it go away, because of my history. I didn't want another lap (first at 20) because I hate surgery and it obviously hadn't gotten rid of the entire cyst previously. So, it was either drain it, or not do treatments. Bit of a no brainer for me.
> I had no idea it would hurt so bad. And then she gave me a z-pak but she had me double up on pills. 4 pills on day one and 2 pills the other days. Holy diarrhea! :nope::haha:
> It didn't work that month. But the clomid gave me another cyst. We did an unmedicated IUI cycle that month, which didn't work. Then, 2 more clomid/IUI cycles. 4th one worked. I had a cyst during that pregnancy that spontaneously ruptured at about 10 weeks. I went in for an ultrasound and she said, "Oh my, you have a lot of fluid in your abdomen!" I told her my cyst had ruptured a few days before. She was very quiet for a few minutes, then she found Matthew's heartbeat. It was a few years later that I realized that if a cyst ruptures in early pregnancy, it can lead to miscarriage.:nope: Must have been why she was so quiet after I told her it ruptured. Dodged that bullet!Click to expand...

 
Holy cow!! What a roller coaster! Thank goodness your son hung on!


----------



## Jennifer01

Butterfly67 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say hi :hi:
> 
> jen, yes it is such a tough thing to decide whether to take the hope or not :dohh::hugs:
> 
> Milty, well I guess it is good that you O'd at least :wacko::thumbup:
> 
> Ready, yeah that procedure sounds pretty nasty :sick:
> 
> HA, good luck today :flower:
> 
> Peace, I reckon one day all of this infertility will be a thing of the past as they will be able to grow the embies until 12 weeks in a lab :wacko::haha:
> 
> :hi: everyone else
> 
> Well I am waiting on AF today or tomorrow if I believe FF. That was my last month so I am moving on to adoption hopefully. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sorry that you have to move on but excited for you getting closer to having your little one! Do you have an idea how long the process will take?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am thinking a year but if it is quicker than that then all well and good. Don't want to build up my expectations too much and also it would be better if it was after February next year as I usually go to Dubai for a few weeks to sell some paintings :thumbup:Click to expand...


This is seriously exciting!! Will you be doing domestic adoption? Will you try to get a baby or are you wanting an older child? Cyber smack me if I'm being too nosy :haha:

Milty what is going on with your process? Did your fingerprints clear yet?


----------



## Butterfly67

Jennifer01 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say hi :hi:
> 
> jen, yes it is such a tough thing to decide whether to take the hope or not :dohh::hugs:
> 
> Milty, well I guess it is good that you O'd at least :wacko::thumbup:
> 
> Ready, yeah that procedure sounds pretty nasty :sick:
> 
> HA, good luck today :flower:
> 
> Peace, I reckon one day all of this infertility will be a thing of the past as they will be able to grow the embies until 12 weeks in a lab :wacko::haha:
> 
> :hi: everyone else
> 
> Well I am waiting on AF today or tomorrow if I believe FF. That was my last month so I am moving on to adoption hopefully. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sorry that you have to move on but excited for you getting closer to having your little one! Do you have an idea how long the process will take?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am thinking a year but if it is quicker than that then all well and good. Don't want to build up my expectations too much and also it would be better if it was after February next year as I usually go to Dubai for a few weeks to sell some paintings :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is seriously exciting!! Will you be doing domestic adoption? Will you try to get a baby or are you wanting an older child? Cyber smack me if I'm being too nosy :haha:
> 
> Milty what is going on with your process? Did your fingerprints clear yet?Click to expand...

Thanks Jen, they pretty much say the chances of getting a baby are zero so the older I go for the more chance I will have. I am hoping for about 2-3 years old I think but will maybe go up to 4 or 5 (assuming I get accepted :blush:) and maybe even siblings although I know that might be taking on a bit much but I kind of think in for a penny in for a pound :haha:

Never too nosey here lol :flower:


----------



## Milty

Jennifer01 said:


> Peace, I agree with you, sounds futuristic! But I guess if you think about it they transplant pretty much everything else so why not:thumbup:
> 
> HA thinking about you today, hope it goes well!
> 
> Despie how are you doing hun?
> 
> Milty go with your gut, if you leave it as is then we are cycle sisters:winkwink::haha:
> 
> Ready I can't stop thinking about your procedure. It's official, you are my hero
> 
> Hello crystal!:flower:

We should be cycle sisters after our weird charts..,:haha:


----------



## Milty

Wait maybe twins


----------



## readyformore

Butterfly67 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say hi :hi:
> 
> jen, yes it is such a tough thing to decide whether to take the hope or not :dohh::hugs:
> 
> Milty, well I guess it is good that you O'd at least :wacko::thumbup:
> 
> Ready, yeah that procedure sounds pretty nasty :sick:
> 
> HA, good luck today :flower:
> 
> Peace, I reckon one day all of this infertility will be a thing of the past as they will be able to grow the embies until 12 weeks in a lab :wacko::haha:
> 
> :hi: everyone else
> 
> Well I am waiting on AF today or tomorrow if I believe FF. That was my last month so I am moving on to adoption hopefully. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sorry that you have to move on but excited for you getting closer to having your little one! Do you have an idea how long the process will take?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am thinking a year but if it is quicker than that then all well and good. Don't want to build up my expectations too much and also it would be better if it was after February next year as I usually go to Dubai for a few weeks to sell some paintings :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is seriously exciting!! Will you be doing domestic adoption? Will you try to get a baby or are you wanting an older child? Cyber smack me if I'm being too nosy :haha:
> 
> Milty what is going on with your process? Did your fingerprints clear yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jen, they pretty much say the chances of getting a baby are zero so the older I go for the more chance I will have. I am hoping for about 2-3 years old I think but will maybe go up to 4 or 5 (assuming I get accepted :blush:) and maybe even siblings although I know that might be taking on a bit much but I kind of think in for a penny in for a pound :haha:
> 
> Never too nosey here lol :flower:Click to expand...

Either one child or siblings, I think it all sounds great! :hugs: 
Imagine........there is a child or two out there just waiting for you to be their mom. How cool is that!:thumbup:


And just the idea of running out to Dubai to sell artwork...........I just can't wrap my head around it. It's so exciting that it sounds like a movie or something. :hugs: Live it up for me okay?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,sorry for not answering everyone individually,just home from the seaside ,had a fab day after feeling so poorly for a few days with a sinus infection ,how's everyone doing ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Glad you're feeling better despie! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Ready, yes I guess it is quite exciting really :haha: I sometimes forget that my life is not normal and conventional and I know I should really be grateful for that (although a lot of the time it feels like normal and conventional would be good :haha:)

Yes it is weird to think that there could be a kid/kids out there that are going to be mine :cloud9::wacko:

Despie, glad you are feeling better :happydance::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Who's to say what is normal? Maybe it's just your version of normal, iykwim. 

What do you paint?


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL Ready, yes I guess it is quite exciting really :haha: I sometimes forget that my life is not normal and conventional and I know I should really be grateful for that (although a lot of the time it feels like normal and conventional would be good :haha:)
> 
> Yes it is weird to think that there could be a kid/kids out there that are going to be mine :cloud9::wacko:
> 
> Despie, glad you are feeling better :happydance::hugs:

U do lead an exciting wonderful life ,I have always said that and also any child that is lucky enough to have you as a mom will be truly blessed ,wish it was me :blush::haha::haha:Love you m :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Despie, I'm so glad you're feeling better. And ready, holy cow! What an ordeal!! Have you had trouble with cysts since then?

AFM, I guess I'm PUPO with twins now! Not sure if that's exciting or scary, or both... but the fact that both my blasties survived the thaw is good news - honestly I was scared neither would. I'm exhausted from a night of anxiety-induced insomnia last night so I've been sleeping a lot today... DH is bringing home Thai food for dinner and I'm starving just thinking about it....

Thanks for all your well-wishes! :flower: I am SO glad I found BnB so long ago... I can't imagine going through all this without you lot.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> Despie, I'm so glad you're feeling better. And ready, holy cow! What an ordeal!! Have you had trouble with cysts since then?
> 
> AFM, I guess I'm PUPO with twins now! Not sure if that's exciting or scary, or both... but the fact that both my blasties survived the thaw is good news - honestly I was scared neither would. I'm exhausted from a night of anxiety-induced insomnia last night so I've been sleeping a lot today... DH is bringing home Thai food for dinner and I'm starving just thinking about it....
> 
> Thanks for all your well-wishes! :flower: I am SO glad I found BnB so long ago... I can't imagine going through all this without you lot.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Holy phuck it's def exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:actually i think we are blessed to have you :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh so much going on and so much I want to say but I need a keyboard:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> I bet some day there will be a package with heparin, zoloft, and steroids in it and you can pick it up when you get cold medicine. :thumbup:

Ready that would be 'immune heaven', I'd grab those packs eyes closed!

Bf sorry that about your last cycle but how exciting to be able to move forward with the adoption process. I hope you'll still hang around and let us know how it's going. I wonder why its difficult to get babies here? In South Africa its the opposite - lots of newborns are adopted and its more difficult to get older kids. 

Despie gld you're better:hugs:

HA congrats on being PUPO :happydance: praying that your embies snuggle in tight and keep growing.

Milty & Jen hope the boobies aren't too sore :winkwink:

Thank goodness for being able to share everyone's exciting news and obsess together here otherwise I would die of boredom with my own cycle. I want something, anything to happen!


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I bet some day there will be a package with heparin, zoloft, and steroids in it and you can pick it up when you get cold medicine. :thumbup:
> 
> Ready that would be 'immune heaven', I'd grab those packs eyes closed!
> 
> Bf sorry that about your last cycle but how exciting to be able to move forward with the adoption process. I hope you'll still hang around and let us know how it's going. I wonder why its difficult to get babies here? In South Africa its the opposite - lots of newborns are adopted and its more difficult to get older kids.
> 
> Despie gld you're better:hugs:
> 
> HA congrats on being PUPO :happydance: praying that your embies snuggle in tight and keep growing.
> 
> Milty & Jen hope the boobies aren't too sore :winkwink:
> 
> Thank goodness for being able to share everyone's exciting news and obsess together here otherwise I would die of boredom with my own cycle. I want something, anything to happen!Click to expand...



:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

HA we are all cheering for your twins!:happydance:

Milty, we are cycle twins! Maybe it will pan out for us both this month?? Damn the hope!! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> HA we are all cheering for your twins!:happydance:
> 
> Milty, we are cycle twins! Maybe it will pan out for us both this month?? Damn the hope!! :haha:

:haha:

If we are talking about weird cycles, I am having breast tenderness and hot flashes. AF ended just a couple of days ago. What the heck is that all about? Just more ltttc thread weirdness I guess!:haha:

Peace- :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready: Jen and I are wearing off on you

HA: I love you being here:hugs:Everyone else too:kiss::hugs:

BF it is an amazing thought to know your LO maybe out there waiting. I want to give you a big hug :hugs: as your words ring true to me.


----------



## Milty

AFM were are getting really close and I'm getting very nervous 

Currently we have my DS with us in these free class they offer to kids to get them ready for siblings that may or may not be scared or sad when they first meet ect. 

We have an appt on the 30th with the SW to review matches. My finger prints are not back yet but she is assuming they will be. 

I'm currently scared I won't know how to decide on a match or how I will decide:wacko:


----------



## peacebaby

How do you get to decide Milty? Can you meet the child more than once and do they offer any guidance as to what the 'signs' for a good match are? How does your DS feel about it all? He is adorable in your avatar pic! Sorry for all the questions but yeah its very exciting for me! Maybe you'll just know instinctively?


----------



## crystal443

HA- that is very exciting!!!!Everything crossed you get two little sticky beans..you deserve it :hugs::hugs:

Jen and Milty- i've got everything crossed for you both...can you imagine 3 BFP's on the LTTTC thread??? In one month??? It would be great :thumbup:

Ready- I would NOT want a cyst drained like that :nope:

Despie-Glad your feeling better :hugs::hugs:

Peace- Hope your doing better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Peace: I typed a long response last night and now it's gone...weird.

Basically the SW show you matches based on your criteria and psyc eval. Then you look at them ...each child has a profile with pictures and basic info along with some personality traits. If you are interested you can ask for the complete profile. This thing is so detailed it's shocking...it has complete med history with doc notes everything. It also has birth parent info everything. After that once you are pretty sure about a child you can have a casual meeting. Then you start having more and more medtings and visits till they move in. The length of that process depends on how old the child is. 

My DS is very excited and wants to be a real big brother. His best friend in my profile pic has 2 little sisters that call him bub and treat him like a big brother.


----------



## Milty

HA do you know if they are boys or girls? I know dumb question but I had to ask


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Milty :flower::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi:


----------



## Jennifer01

I was wondering the same thing, I have heard people before say that they know the sex during ivf...


----------



## Jennifer01

Also I think my boobs are about to fall off. Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## readyformore

I'll take your boobs Jen!:haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Basically the SW show you matches based on your criteria and psyc eval. Then you look at them ...each child has a profile with pictures and basic info along with some personality traits. If you are interested you can ask for the complete profile. This thing is so detailed it's shocking...it has complete med history with doc notes everything. It also has birth parent info everything. After that once you are pretty sure about a child you can have a casual meeting. Then you start having more and more medtings and visits till they move in. The length of that process depends on how old the child is.
> 
> My DS is very excited and wants to be a real big brother. His best friend in my profile pic has 2 little sisters that call him bub and treat him like a big brother.

That is really fascinating - thanks for sharing that. Will DS be a part of the casual meetings? Or will you and DH go to a few alone before having DS meet the child?




Milty said:


> HA do you know if they are boys or girls? I know dumb question but I had to ask

There are no dumb questions here - nothing is off limits! :haha: We do not know the gender. The only way to find out is to do some form of PGD on the embryos, which we were not willing to do for a multitude of reasons - false positives, false negatives, damage to the embryo, the procedure is still experimental, it's a huge added expense not covered by insurance, etc.... Even if we had done PGD, my clinic has a policy of not revealing the sex of the embryos unless you're using PGD to screen for a sex-linked disorder when one of the parents is a known carrier - it's their way of avoiding any ethical gray area of gender selection.


----------



## Milty

We will wait till we have had a few meetings before DS meets them

Ok I guess we have to wait to find out what the are... I'm hoping for boy girl twins:thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Milty! Aww thats so cute your DS looking forward to being a big brother. I'm sure it can be a tough choice if there is more than one whose profile fits what you're looking for. Hopefully the meetings will help you find a "connection" that will make the choice easier. 

HA hope you're taking it easy. I didn't know that PGD could destroy the embies, every clinic here seems to offer it as if its a no risk procedure. What a lovely surprise to find out their genders later!

Jen and Ready,boob swapping babes :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> I'll take your boobs Jen!:haha:

At this point I would gladly hand them over. Oh already called dibs but I think he has more sinister plans for them :haha:
I am only about 10 pounds overweight but because my boobs are big it makes me look around 20 over!:shrug:Oh well, there's worse things!


----------



## Jennifer01

Your temps are out of control Milty!!!


----------



## Milty

I know it's pretty crazy... This month is anyway 
First they are wacky now there not but really high :shrug:


Oh I have the same thing with my boobs making me look bigger than I am
I even have to wear bigger bras most of the time after O


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I know it's pretty crazy... This month is anyway
> First they are wacky now there not but really high :shrug:
> 
> 
> Oh I have the same thing with my boobs making me look bigger than I am
> I even have to wear bigger bras most of the time after O

Milty will you test??


----------



## Milty

Not likely unless I'm late or some other strange thing happens


----------



## Jennifer01

I'm losing it. I filled in 2 fake temps so ff would tell me I'm triphasic :haha:
Give me a break, I just wanted to see it ONE time!! :haha:


----------



## Milty

Well I've had 2 charts labeled triphasic by FF but still BFN
So I try not to get my hopes up but sometimes it's hard


----------



## HappyAuntie

peacebaby said:


> HA hope you're taking it easy. I didn't know that PGD could destroy the embies, every clinic here seems to offer it as if its a no risk procedure. What a lovely surprise to find out their genders later!

Honestly I hope there's only one gender to discover - the very thought of twins scares the crap out of me and I've been really reluctant to transfer more than one blast. Its only now after two failed elective single blast transfers that Ive agreed to transfer two. Part of me is glad that one of the blasts had a small area of cell death after the thaw - dr assures me it is still capable of producing a pregnancy, but in my mind that means it's weaker than the other one so hopefully only one sticks! :wacko:



I tend to be a little gun shy about discussing PGD on BnB because I've run into a few ladies on here who are using it who don't like hearing a different opinion on the matter. And it seems to me from their accounts that lots of REs in the US as well offer PGD as a magic bullet for preventing mc, but it has quite a few drawbacks and limitations. Even the current ASRM (American Society for Reproductive Medicine) guidelines recommend against using it as a screening tool for chromosomal abnormalities to prevent mc, because every study so far has shown it actually reduces live birth rates instead of increasing them. 

As with everything else concerning IVF, whether or not to use it is very much an individualized and personal decision. Strictly personally, after doing a bunch of reading and research on it and discussing it with my RE at length, DH and I decided against it. If it was affordable, or if it was proven to reduce mc rates, we would do it. But its neither - at this point in time, its really expensive and not proven effective. Adding it would almost double our out-of-pocket cost of each cycle, and we just werent willing to spend that much money on something that isnt proven to prevent mc. :shrug:


----------



## Milty

I'd say that makes since HA

Now I do have to say twins are really no big deal...my family is loaded with them and I have taken care of plenty. Also before you think it's just babysitting when one of my cousins had hers she immediately had back surfy after. She had been in a wreck when PG. needless to say I took care of them and her 18 month old for 6 weeks.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Now I do have to say twins are really no big deal...my family is loaded with them and I have taken care of plenty. Also before you think it's just babysitting when one of my cousins had hers she immediately had back surfy after. She had been in a wreck when PG. needless to say I took care of them and her 18 month old for 6 weeks.

Good! Then if it's twins, you can move in and help me for the first several months!! :haha:

I know if it happened, we'd figure it out - plenty of people dumber than us have done it (not that I'm calling any member of your family dumb, I promise!). And as our first, we'd have no real basis for comparison. I just get freaked out thinking about it... having to buy two of everything - two cribs, two car seats, two high chairs, twice the diapers, tons of formula (because though I hope to bf, I can't imagine anyone producing enough milk to exclusively bf two), two teenage drivers on our insurance at the same time, two in college at the same time, etc.... :wacko:


----------



## Milty

Oh just stick em in the same crib their used to sleeping together 

Fenugreek is a supplement that makes you produce enough milk to feed three

To car seats that keep them buckled down is a godsend 

And you still get 18 years to save for collage.


See ; ) I can help you out


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Oh just stick em in the same crib their used to sleeping together
> 
> Fenugreek is a supplement that makes you produce enough milk to feed three
> 
> To car seats that keep them buckled down is a godsend
> 
> And you still get 18 years to save for collage.
> 
> 
> See ; ) I can help you out

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

And for the love of God, do NOT wish three on me!!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok if you get three I really will come live with you


----------



## readyformore

My friend had 2 sets of twins in 21 months. 

When she had her last set, I offered about 1000 times to take one of the babies home with me. I told her it would make life easier for everyone in general. I was only slightly kidding. :blush:

If you get three happy, I'll take one. We don't live too far apart. We could do visitation. :haha:


How do we always end up talking about multiples? Do you think someone here will end up with multiples? Maybe we should start taking bets! :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> My friend had 2 sets of twins in 21 months.
> 
> When she had her last set, I offered about 1000 times to take one of the babies home with me. I told her it would make life easier for everyone in general. I was only slightly kidding. :blush:
> 
> If you get three happy, I'll take one. We don't live too far apart. We could do visitation. :haha:
> 
> 
> How do we always end up talking about multiples? Do you think someone here will end up with multiples? Maybe we should start taking bets! :haha:

I think we keep talking about it because of a deeply held belief that after all the suffering we've been through, we all deserve a big bonus. Or a deeply held belief in Murphy's Law, depending on how you feel about parenting multiples!! :haha:

And if I were to get three, I would be in such a state of shock that you could walk right up and take one of them and I wouldn't be able to do anything to stop you! :shock:


----------



## Jennifer01

I am with you happy, multiples scare me, big time!!


----------



## Milty

When I was young early 20's I was scared of them but not now

I'd welcome them...

I've always wondered what my chances actually were since I'm infertile but I can tell you in my family they are almost surprised when your not having them. Both my mom and grandma are twins

Several members of my family refused to have kids after the age of 30 for that very reason. Of course they were able to have as many as they wanted before then.


----------



## Milty

Ok I changed my tunning override to research and it put my chart where some of us already thought it should be. 

Now of course it looks way cool that way but I can't get over that I had mild O cramps after that. At the same time my worst O cramps of my life we're on CD 15. 

So my question is this "is it wrong to change my O date based on when AF starts to match what I think my LP is if it matches one if my suspected O dates?


----------



## Jennifer01

I've never heard of what you did-how do you change it to research??
I had o pains after o also, and it's happened a few times in the past so if that's the only thing that is bothering you I would ignore it.


----------



## Jennifer01

Nevermind I see how to do it!


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> My friend had 2 sets of twins in 21 months.
> 
> When she had her last set, I offered about 1000 times to take one of the babies home with me. I told her it would make life easier for everyone in general. I was only slightly kidding. :blush:
> B
> If you get three happy, I'll take one. We don't live too far apart. We could do visitation. :haha:
> 
> 
> How do we always end up talking about multiples? Do you think someone here will end up with multiples? Maybe we should start taking bets! :haha:
> 
> I think we keep talking about it because of a deeply held belief that after all the suffering we've been through, we all deserve a big bonus. Or a deeply held belief in Murphy's Law, depending on how you feel about parenting multiples!! :haha:
> 
> And if I were to get three, I would be in such a state of shock that you could walk right up and take one of them and I wouldn't be able to do anything to stop you! :shock:Click to expand...

I guess I am more of a believer in murphy. It would be like the universe is yelling at me, "You said you wanted more kids! Here they are!":haha:

The big bonus I am looking for is no morning sickness. I am trying to be realistic.:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Milty- I change my o date a lot based on my af. I have a very stable lp. Its 12 now, but was 11 awhile ago. Anyway, that's how I usually adjust my o date is based on my af. I just count back 13 days.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> I guess I am more of a believer in murphy. It would be like the universe is yelling at me, "You said you wanted more kids! Here they are!":haha:
> 
> The big bonus I am looking for is no morning sickness. I am trying to be realistic.

Yeah, actually I'm right there with you - I think after infertility we all deserve a "get out of pregnancy complications free" card....


----------



## Desperado167

Just got my smiley face on my opk :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Eh Despi go find DH:sex:


----------



## crystal443

Happy Monday ladies :)

Despie- go find your DH and make a baby :hugs::hugs:

I think we all deserve multiples after this ordeal :shrug: and when I say ordeal I mean the trauma of infertility because somedays I feel traumatized by all this :( 
I hope someone gets multiples on here its well deserved whoever gets them :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Crystal- yes I agree, infertility can be traumatic. 

I'm with Happy and Jen though. Don't want multiples at all. Not one bit. :blush:

I wouldn't mind getting pregnant now, then spontaneously getting pregnant when that child is just over a year......without effort or trying. It could be a, "buy one get one free" pregnancy. I'll take that over multiples. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I think it would be harder to have them close together than to have twins but I really have no idea 

I like the idea of boy girl twins which is what most of them are in my family except my mom and grandma. I'm assuming the gender combo is purely random though and not genetic


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I think it would be harder to have them close together than to have twins but I really have no idea
> 
> I like the idea of boy girl twins which is what most of them are in my family except my mom and grandma. I'm assuming the gender combo is purely random though and not genetic

I don't know. But it is a high risk pregnancy. I need to work the entire length of my pregnancy and it seems like that would be impossible with a twin gestation due to possible bedrest. There's also an increased risk of prematurity. I can't imagine having 2 sick/premature babies and 3 other children. :wacko: How do you breastfeed twins while at the soccer field or karate practice? :shrug: My boys are a week shy of 24 months apart. I would do it again in a heartbeat. 
Twins don't guarantee a problem and a singleton doesn't guarantee an uncomplicated pregnancy, but I want to stack the deck in my favor. :thumbup: 

I'll just hope for you and Crystal to have twins. :hugs: We all have different needs and desires, so I can understand why someone would find it appealing. It's just not for me and I've gone out of my way so far to avoid it. 

My grandmother had two sets of boy/girl twins. My SIL has a set of boy twins. My friend has two sets of twins. One set of boys and one set of girls. 
IF I was pregnant with twins, I would hope that they were the same sex. Then he/she would have a brother/sister the same age. It's a built in buddy.:thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> IF I was pregnant with twins, I would hope that they were the same sex. Then he/she would have a brother/sister the same age. It's a built in buddy.:thumbup:

And they could share a wardrobe and save you a bundle of money over having to clothe one of each! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> IF I was pregnant with twins, I would hope that they were the same sex. Then he/she would have a brother/sister the same age. It's a built in buddy.:thumbup:
> 
> And they could share a wardrobe and save you a bundle of money over having to clothe one of each! :haha:Click to expand...

Just need two coats and sets of boots. They could share a room indefinitely too. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I do have to admit I would be concerned about premature delivery since my son was 1 day from being 5 weeks early


----------



## Jennifer01

Good luck girl!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry for delay in replying to old posts - I was doing a 2 day open air art fair in Brixton this weekend - rained on the first day but didn't on the 2nd :thumbup: Unfortunately I only sold one small piece and I really needed to make some sales. The bad thing about that is that when I don't sell I go into a downward spiral of self doubt (typical artist) for an indefinite period, not only about how I am obviously a crap artist but my inability to do anything else - how can I adopt? Am I really going to be able to do it? What do I do if I am sick? There is noone else to take care of the kid. How can I work and do stuff like art fairs? I'm sure I'll get over it but I'm not very good when a crisis of confidence strikes :nope::wacko: Anyway sorry for the ramble...



readyformore said:


> Who's to say what is normal? Maybe it's just your version of normal, iykwim.
> 
> What do you paint?

Yeah, good question, what is normal?! :wacko::haha:

I paint abstract stuff and semi abstract (like profile pic)



Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Ready, yes I guess it is quite exciting really :haha: I sometimes forget that my life is not normal and conventional and I know I should really be grateful for that (although a lot of the time it feels like normal and conventional would be good :haha:)
> 
> Yes it is weird to think that there could be a kid/kids out there that are going to be mine :cloud9::wacko:
> 
> Despie, glad you are feeling better :happydance::hugs:
> 
> U do lead an exciting wonderful life ,I have always said that and also any child that is lucky enough to have you as a mom will be truly blessed ,wish it was me :blush::haha::haha:Love you m :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: Aw thanks :hugs::hugs:



peacebaby said:


> Bf sorry that about your last cycle but how exciting to be able to move forward with the adoption process. I hope you'll still hang around and let us know how it's going. I wonder why its difficult to get babies here? In South Africa its the opposite - lots of newborns are adopted and its more difficult to get older kids.

Wow that is interesting that there are more newborns in SA :wacko: I think they take so long to get kids out of homes here and there are not so many people actually giving kids up at birth as they reckon they can cope themselves and it is no longer a stigma? :shrug: :hugs::hugs:

For sure will keep you updated as long as I get my confidence to do it back :dohh:

Loving all the talk of multiples :haha: Happy I am sure that you will cope if it does happen and once the first couple of years are over you will have the 2 kids that you might have wanted anyway :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Girls with the sore boobies :holly: hope it is a good sign :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Eh sore boobs is just a sign I've O'd

I'm starting to get my AF signs now so maybe CD16 is the right O date:shrug:


----------



## Milty

BF the only thing people like to buy when it's raining is soup


----------



## Desperado167

Another smiley face for me and a Peak on my monitor :thumbup:Am staying in today :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

GO get em girl


----------



## Jennifer01

Desperado167 said:


> Another smiley face for me and a Peak on my monitor :thumbup:Am staying in today :haha::hugs:

Make us proud Despie!!

Bf- I was a single teen in school when I was pg with my dd. Somehow it all works out if you are committed to parenting. My parents used to say if they waited till the money and time was right they would never have had my sister and brother :haha: The fact that you worry about that stuff is enough to tell me you will do a great job parenting:thumbup:

AFM I am gutted, annoyed, pissed off, disappointed, etc. my temp took a dump today, the kind it usually takes when AF is to come tomorrow. It's especially uncool because I seem to be stuck with the progesterone bulls$it symptoms still, sore boobs headache and nausea. I don't even know if I want to bother with the clomid next month.
I am going to my fs appt on Wednesday but today I am really feeling like getting off the roller coaster. It's like being knocked out every month.


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Another smiley face for me and a Peak on my monitor :thumbup:Am staying in today :haha::hugs:
> 
> Make us proud Despie!!
> 
> Bf- I was a single teen in school when I was pg with my dd. Somehow it all works out if you are committed to parenting. My parents used to say if they waited till the money and time was right they would never have had my sister and brother :haha: The fact that you worry about that stuff is enough to tell me you will do a great job parenting:thumbup:
> 
> AFM I am gutted, annoyed, pissed off, disappointed, etc. my temp took a dump today, the kind it usually takes when AF is to come tomorrow. It's especially uncool because I seem to be stuck with the progesterone bulls$it symptoms still, sore boobs headache and nausea. I don't even know if I want to bother with the clomid next month.
> I am going to my fs appt on Wednesday but today I am really feeling like getting off the roller coaster. It's like being knocked out every month.Click to expand...

O sweetheart massive hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:This is why I hate temping :growlmad:My chart was amazing last month too :growlmad:Hope something positive happens on Wednesday and u feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't read everyones posts yet.

I just saw my RE. She told me if I don't want to do ivf, there is really nothing more she can do. She told me that the longer you ttc unsuccessfully, the less likely you are to get pregnant. She gave me a 5% chance of success with iui. She also told me twice that maybe its time to stop. I had said that I would like someone to tell me that conception is unlikely b/c maybe I can accept it and move on. But it doesn't mean that I am not shattered. To say I am heartbroken right now is a massive understatement.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I haven't read everyones posts yet.
> 
> I just saw my RE. She told me if I don't want to do ivf, there is really nothing more she can do. She told me that the longer you ttc unsuccessfully, the less likely you are to get pregnant. She gave me a 5% chance of success with iui. She also told me twice that maybe its time to stop. I had said that I would like someone to tell me that conception is unlikely b/c maybe I can accept it and move on. But it doesn't mean that I am not shattered. To say I am heartbroken right now is a massive understatement.

No words, just hugs and love and tears. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

readyformore said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I haven't read everyones posts yet.
> 
> I just saw my RE. She told me if I don't want to do ivf, there is really nothing more she can do. She told me that the longer you ttc unsuccessfully, the less likely you are to get pregnant. She gave me a 5% chance of success with iui. She also told me twice that maybe its time to stop. I had said that I would like someone to tell me that conception is unlikely b/c maybe I can accept it and move on. But it doesn't mean that I am not shattered. To say I am heartbroken right now is a massive understatement.

:cry::cry::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs: all around


----------



## peacebaby

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys. Sorry I haven't read everyones posts yet.
> 
> I just saw my RE. She told me if I don't want to do ivf, there is really nothing more she can do. She told me that the longer you ttc unsuccessfully, the less likely you are to get pregnant. She gave me a 5% chance of success with iui. She also told me twice that maybe its time to stop. I had said that I would like someone to tell me that conception is unlikely b/c maybe I can accept it and move on. But it doesn't mean that I am not shattered. To say I am heartbroken right now is a massive understatement.
> 
> No words, just hugs and love and tears.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

and more:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> AFM I am gutted, annoyed, pissed off, disappointed, etc. my temp took a dump today, the kind it usually takes when AF is to come tomorrow. It's especially uncool because I seem to be stuck with the progesterone bulls$it symptoms still, sore boobs headache and nausea. I don't even know if I want to bother with the clomid next month.
> I am going to my fs appt on Wednesday but today I am really feeling like getting off the roller coaster. It's like being knocked out every month.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope your appointment goes well Jen.


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> Another smiley face for me and a Peak on my monitor :thumbup:Am staying in today :haha::hugs:

:thumbup: Have fun Despie!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi peace ,how are you ........:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

I'm good thanks Despie, we're in Kent visiting some of the National Trust gardens, castles and the woodlands here...beautiful and so nice to be out of the hustle & bustle of the city. Just feeling sad for Ready and Jen now :cry:

Hope you got your hubby spiked with Despie's special dinner :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> I'm good thanks Despie, we're in Kent visiting some of the National Trust gardens, castles and the woodlands here...beautiful and so nice to be out of the hustle & bustle of the city. Just feeling sad for the Ready and Jen now :cry:
> 
> Hope you got your hubby spiked with Despie's special dinner :winkwink:

I know it's so awful :nope:Wow your trip sounds lovely ,how's the weather ?didnt need to spike his dinner this month :haha:He's been a good boy :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:haha: glad he's on good form! Yesterday was nice, sunshine for most of the morning but today its been light rain all day, non-stop. Typical English weather but we still managed a 8km walk through the forest followed by yummy hot chocolate.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> :haha: glad he's on good form! Yesterday was nice, sunshine for most of the morning but today its been light rain all day, non-stop. Typical English weather but we still managed a 8km walk through the forest followed by yummy hot chocolate.

Sounds divine ,hope you behaved yourselves in the woods :winkwink::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Just a quick hello- we got back from Spain a few hours ago after a fantastic holiday.

I hope you're all okay. 

Will catch up and write a proper post tomorrow

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just a quick hello- we got back from Spain a few hours ago after a fantastic holiday.
> 
> I hope you're all okay.
> 
> Will catch up and write a proper post tomorrow
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So Happy you had a Brilliant time ,missed you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Big :hug: Jen and ready

Hi suki hope you had a good hol :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jen I think it's to early for AF for you unless O is in the wrong spot...Do you have any AF symptoms?

Ready what about that new test you were going to do? Also don't think I'm trying to influence you but I tried for 5 years before I got DS so I'm not sure what's she means


----------



## crystal443

readyformore said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I haven't read everyones posts yet.
> 
> I just saw my RE. She told me if I don't want to do ivf, there is really nothing more she can do. She told me that the longer you ttc unsuccessfully, the less likely you are to get pregnant. She gave me a 5% chance of success with iui. She also told me twice that maybe its time to stop. I had said that I would like someone to tell me that conception is unlikely b/c maybe I can accept it and move on. But it doesn't mean that I am not shattered. To say I am heartbroken right now is a massive understatement.

:hugs::hugs: ready I was told less then 5% chance with IUI and only IVF would work, and IVF didn't work and I've had 2 natural pregnancies..mind you they both ended in mc but FS said that was a very good sign we would be successful:shrug: 

One of the first things FS will tell you is that infertility is not a science and they really don't understand alot yet, maybe IUI isn't working but you know what? In 3 months from now or next cycle you could have a natural BFP, I hate when doctors say 5% chance because in all honesty they don't know when it comes to each individual person, that 5% is what they think and its numbers based on groups of women:shrug: As we all know our bodies are all very different and unique so no rules apply when it comes to fertility. 

Only you know in your heart if your ready to move on from LTTTC, no one can tell you that..no doctor or other person..only you:hugs::hugs: Make your decision based on what you think is right for you and what your ready for:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- :hugs::hugs: aren't you a bit early for AF? Def don't count yourself out yet, hang in there a few more days but 10DPO is early for AF to be arriving :thumbup:

Milty- I have to say another pretty chart, GOOD LUCK!!!!!! I hope this chart is the one :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Thanks Crystal but no not this month...I'm getting my AF signs and my progestrone signs are fading... so I'm predicting AF by about 1:00 tomorrow


----------



## Milty

Suki so glad your back ...hope you had a great time


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Thanks Crystal but no not this month...I'm getting my AF signs and my progestrone signs are fading... so I'm predicting AF by about 1:00 tomorrow

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suki- Hope you had a great holiday!!


----------



## Desperado167

For everyone that needs them :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you are all okay :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well I had a fab time in Spain- drinking, laughing, watching bands and shagging :haha::haha:. We got on so well and had great sex for fun-hurray!! though I was casually counting where I was in my cycle in my head :blush::haha:. i feel very loved up and happy :cloud9:. I'm coming round to the idea of no baby but I think we'll carry on NTNP.

Ready- I'm sorry you had a shit RE appt- I agree with Crystal- these %'s that are quoted are not based on a lot, I don't think they know your percentages. As everyone else has said only you will now what to do. I'm so sorry your IUI's didn't work and you're in this shitty situation :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hi sweetie- sounds like you're getting on with CBFM, have you managed to get shags in even though you've been ill? Hoping you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Jen- I can't face another month of clomid I felt terrible on it and the PMT was awful- huge painful tits, headaches, dizzy, nausea etc. Good luck with the appt tomorrow -I hope you're feeing better sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Peace- how are you lovely? your trip sounds nice hope you're feeling relaxed and rested :thumbup::hugs:

BF- how are you? where are you on the adoption process? What an exciting journey for you :thumbup::hugs:

Milty- how are you? how is the adoption process going? are your fingerprints doen yet? :hugs::hugs:

Hi to HA, Jax, BAM, Shellie, Alison and anyone else I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,I am hoping o day was yesterday ( cd19 ) so this month we dtd cd 5,8,11,14,16,18,19,and 20 :thumbup:And hubby says no more or he will collapse :cry::haha::haha::hugs:Lol at you counting wot day u are in your head ,was just thinking last night that I will be fertile on holidays too ,haha :) xxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Whoa! Despie I don't know where you get the energy from, I'm a lame libido-less duck :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Whoa! Despie I don't know where you get the energy from, I'm a lame libido-less duck :haha:

:haha::haha:My poor hubby does all the work :haha:I just start him off :blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki glad you enjoyed your holiday!

Bf, I'm no art expert but judging from your blog, I think you have great talent! I'm amazed you braved Brixton, I'd be too scared to spend 2 whole days there! Have you thought about breaking into the corporate market here? I know the big law firms and such outfits are usually on the look out for local artist's work for boardrooms, reception areas etc.

We're back in London, the break was really nice but we both realised that we're city people after all! The calm and quiet of the countryside is relaxing and its so beautiful out there, but I guess we're hooked on the energy and the variety that we're spoilt with here. Just had a bunch of immune blood tests done, 10 vials :wacko:Luckily the lady was super talkative so she kept my mind busy! Now the nervous wait for results :coffee:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Whoa! Despie I don't know where you get the energy from, I'm a lame libido-less duck :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha:My poor hubby does all the work :haha:I just start him off :blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Lucky him :haha::haha: Hope this is your month, fx'd:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok TMI

Bathroom before lunch= nothing
Bathroom after lunch= spotting

Can I call it or can I call it


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Suki glad you enjoyed your holiday!
> 
> Bf, I'm no art expert but judging from your blog, I think you have great talent! I'm amazed you braved Brixton, I'd be too scared to spend 2 whole days there! Have you thought about breaking into the corporate market here? I know the big law firms and such outfits are usually on the look out for local artist's work for boardrooms, reception areas etc.
> 
> We're back in London, the break was really nice but we both realised that we're city people after all! The calm and quiet of the countryside is relaxing and its so beautiful out there, but I guess we're hooked on the energy and the variety that we're spoilt with here. Just had a bunch of immune blood tests done, 10 vials :wacko:Luckily the lady was super talkative so she kept my mind busy! Now the nervous wait for results :coffee:

I think you def deserve a rest tonight ,feet up and rest :kiss:How long till your results ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't read everyone's posts, I think I'm going to take a little break from bnb. I'm totally miserable and I can't handle seeing threads with people flipping out over not being pg after a few months, yeah I know it's not mature of me but I just can't handle it right now. I'm waiting for AF to come and it's really hitting me that my next cycle is our 3 year ttc anniversary.
You ladies are all so wonderful and I hope to get it together so I can rejoin you soon


----------



## Desperado167

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I haven't read everyone's posts, I think I'm going to take a little break from bnb. I'm totally miserable and I can't handle seeing threads with people flipping out over not being pg after a few months, yeah I know it's not mature of me but I just can't handle it right now. I'm waiting for AF to come and it's really hitting me that my next cycle is our 3 year ttc anniversary.
> You ladies are all so wonderful and I hope to get it together so I can rejoin you soon

Awk Jen we will really miss you but you need to do wot is best for you ,we will be here wen u are ready sweetheart ,love you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I haven't read everyone's posts, I think I'm going to take a little break from bnb. I'm totally miserable and I can't handle seeing threads with people flipping out over not being pg after a few months, yeah I know it's not mature of me but I just can't handle it right now. I'm waiting for AF to come and it's really hitting me that my next cycle is our 3 year ttc anniversary.
> You ladies are all so wonderful and I hope to get it together so I can rejoin you soon

Breaks are completely necessary sometimes... and you are NOT being immature for wanting to b*tchslap those ladies flipping out after a few months ttc - that is just what IF does to us.

(It's also why I never venture out of my subscribed threads - I just don't even want to see any of that crap.)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jen we of all people understand...go do something fun and a itsy bit crazy


----------



## peacebaby

Jen the girls have covered it all, couldn't say it any better myself. We'll be thinking of you, especially tomorrow for your appointment, I'm praying the FS will be supportive and together you work out an action plan. I find breaks from BnB an absolute necessity and sticking to 'safe havens' is a sanity saver! Be good to yourself and protect yourself from anything you feel you need to :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Ok TMI
> 
> Bathroom before lunch= nothing
> Bathroom after lunch= spotting
> 
> Can I call it or can I call it

Has the spotting stopped Milty?


----------



## Milty

Well yes temporally ... I'm still having mild almost cramps


----------



## peacebaby

I have little clue about charts but it looks like you had a temp drop? But if your LP is longer than lets see what happens tomorrow hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- :hugs::hugs::hugs: Clomid gives horrible side effects, I always felt great while stimming for IVF but throw Clomid in the mix and the TWW was hell. Feel better soon and a break is totalt necessary sometimes :hugs::hugs:I stopped counting the years we've been trying it gets depressing.

Milty- uuuggghhh, sorry your spotting :hugs::hugs: Hopefully it quickly turns to AF if your not pregnant :hugs:

Hi Despie :hugs::hugs:

Hi Peace- hope you had a good visit to Kent I think you said? I'd love to see the castles etc :hugs: I saw a few castles when we visited years ago and they were fantastic

Suki- glad you had a great break in Spain!!

BF-You must be so excited about your adoption info evening!! We looked at adoption here and the first rule was we can't be trying for kids anymore :shrug: so that's as far as we got so far but I would like to look into it again a bit further down the line :)


----------



## Milty

Oh you guys a sweet but I'll be starting in the morning...I always spot the day before AF I m bad about recording it 

I feel bad because I don't want you guys to loose hope because of me...I'm pretty sure I'll not ever get pg again but I do always hope


----------



## crystal443

awww Milty, I'm the forever optomist about TTC..obviously after 14 years most people would give up but I really do believe it can happen on any given month :shrug: :wacko: The FS we have now told us to look at it as every month is a fresh month and if there is an egg and sperm and they can physically meet then we can get pregnant. IVF just pushes the process along:shrug:I've just learned to live with TTC I guess. You def don't make me lose hope :hugs::hugs: I think us LTTTC ladies are made of some tough stuff and if we gave up easily we wouldn't be on this forum :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Quiet day ...love all you guys and thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

So, why is it that you look to have a good moan on threads where other people are upset and frustrated, only to find out that they got a bfp................after 6 whole months!

Oh, just fuck me! ](*,)](*,)

This is why Jen took off for a bit. 

*You must stick to your subscribed threads Ready!!* :dohh:



Hi Milty!


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Quiet day ...love all you guys and thing of you:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> So, why is it that you look to have a good moan on threads where other people are upset and frustrated, only to find out that they got a bfp................after 6 whole months!
> 
> Oh, just fuck me! ](*,)](*,)
> 
> This is why Jen took off for a bit.
> 
> *You must stick to your subscribed threads Ready!!* :dohh:
> 
> Hi Milty!

Subscribed threads only - the only way to go!


----------



## peacebaby

With so many of us facing similar issues here i thought I'd share this link to a webinar given by Dr Sher from SIRM on "implantation dysfunction" covering failed AR cycles, unexplained infertility & recurrent mc's for any one interested. He focuses on immunological issues. Keep in mind that he has his medical opinions which may very well differ from others so you don't need to take it all as the gospel, but his explanations of what, how & why things are happening may shed light for some of at least.

https://new.livestream.com/accounts/727599/implantation-dysfunction

I hope its helpful!


----------



## crystal443

Ready- :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Peace- I am def going to watch that for obvious reasons:winkwink: I was actually beginning to believe I was having implantation issues until I got pregnant and then FS said its def immunity problems.


----------



## crystal443

Milty- Hope your doing well today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

It's interesting and I like the fact he is so interested in it...


----------



## Milty

I'm good

So tell me guys what do you think of my chart now?


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> I'm good
> 
> So tell me guys what do you think of my chart now?

I think you O'd on cd20 Milty :flower:


----------



## Milty

CD 20 is what I initially thought because that's where I have a temp jump and that's when my O pains stopped.

But CD 14 is when I had the worst O pain and the lowest temp. Also that is going to make this LP correct when I start today. So I guess I will leave it there.

Man this has been the weirdest cycle and now officially my longest cycle ever.


Sorry for bugging you guys do much.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Sorry for bugging you guys do much.

Gee, Milty, having you around is such a pain! Quit hogging the thread already!! :winkwink::winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone :flower::hugs::hugs:Any news .........:kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all well. I'm okay tired from busy days at work, kids, recovering fro my fun holiday and no curtains in our bedroom cos it's being plastered. Still I'm off now until Wednesday and the kids have finished school for summer :thumbup::happydance:

Milty- I think you O'd on CD 15 it would fit with the cramps on CD14 and your usual LP phase- maybe we could have a sweepstake I'll take Cd 15 :haha:. Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Despie- how are you lovely lady? Hope life is treating you well :hugs::hugs:

Ready- you MUST NEVER venture into any other threads you crazy lady. you need to stay with us :haha::hugs:

Jen- I totally understand you need a break- thinking of you and look forward to you coming back to us :hugs::hugs:

Peace- bless you for keeping us informed :thumbup:. Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Hi to BF, Jax, Crystal, HA, Alison, BAM, 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

It could be fun....anyone want CD 18?? Anyone last call:haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok HA I feel like I've been waiting forever

When do we get to find out if your having a boy or a girl or both:coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Yea h.a ,was thinking that too but too afraid to ask :wacko::haha::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Ok HA I feel like I've been waiting forever
> 
> When do we get to find out if your having a boy or a girl or both:coffee:

Um, the day I give birth. :thumbup: Unless they both stick, because I don't want to have to come up with 4 names we both like - choosing two would be hard enough!

I've always been a team yellow kind of girl anyway, and interestingly, infertility has strengthened my resolve on that.... I've always wanted to be team yellow because I feel like it's one of the last great surprises left in life, and infertility has robbed us of every other fun thing about pregnancy so I kind of want to leave that one in place. We don't get to have fun making a baby (disco ball transfers aside), I don't get to surprise DH with the news of a BFP (like I did the first one, and it was _awesome_), our history has completely robbed us of the innocent (ignorant) joy of pregnancy, I just want to get to have this one happy surprise - it's the last thing left of pregnancy that we have any say in, you know?

When I've had friends who know the gender before birth, when the baby comes it's almost anti-climactic - the phone rings and it's well, he was born, and we named him what we said we were going to name him... ho hum. yay. congratulations. yawn. Even friends who chose to tell the gender but keep the name secret - same thing. But when no one knows what's coming, waiting for that phone call is so intense and exciting! IT'S A GIRL! YAY! So exciting!! Oh my gosh, what did you name her??!! ykwim?

But that's just me. I completely respect the rights of others who have a different opinion. :thumbup:

Of course, reinforcing my position on this is that I have acquaintances who were _very _smug pregnants with their 2nd - their first was a boy and this one was supposed to be a girl - they had gone ALL OUT with the pink and frills everywhere, and were all over FB with their obnoxious pregnancy updates and frilly pinkness, and baby was born a boy - HAHA, YOU SMUG FERTILE F*CKERS!!! Life's not so f*cking perfect anymore now, is it?!! I really felt great about it because in the end, it was nothing more than an inconvenience - the baby is healthy and fine and no long-term damage was done, so I don't have to feel badly about any malicious infertile thoughts I may or may not have had about them during the pregnancy blush:), and they most definitely did not get the outcome they wanted. :haha: And that just reinforced my opinion that team yellow is what I want! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Team yellow it is :thumbup: just for the record I was told my dd was a boy and bought all the blue stuff ,clothes bedding ,called him jack ,everyone bought us personalised gifts and guess wot jack was actually Victoria all 9 pound ten of her :haha:Took me about six weeks after searching for her willy to realise she didn't have one :haha:And never would :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty, who's the little girl in your pic? Friend or relative? Because she looks so much like your DS (at least she does in that pic)... just got me curious....


----------



## HappyAuntie

Desperado167 said:


> Team yellow it is :thumbup: just for the record I was told my dd was a boy and bought all the blue stuff ,clothes bedding ,called him jack ,everyone bought us personalised gifts and guess wot jack was actually Victoria all 9 pound ten of her :haha:Took me about six weeks after searching for her willy to realise she didn't have one :haha:And never would :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

LOL! Does she know this story? And OMG that's a big baby!! :shock:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Team yellow it is :thumbup: just for the record I was told my dd was a boy and bought all the blue stuff ,clothes bedding ,called him jack ,everyone bought us personalised gifts and guess wot jack was actually Victoria all 9 pound ten of her :haha:Took me about six weeks after searching for her willy to realise she didn't have one :haha:And never would :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LOL! Does she know this story? And OMG that's a big baby!! :shock:Click to expand...

She does indeed and laughs everytime I tell her ,she's also a tomboy and hates dresses and dolls and had a massive umbilical chord that had to be cauterized ( maybe that's wot they thought was a willy :blush:,she's now really small and slim :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I would be team yellow too.

I knew that the first two were boys. I knew their names too. I never felt like it took anything away from the pregnancy. I did not know what they would look like or how the birth would go. I had always wanted to know beforehand.

Then we started to ttc for #3 and dh told me he wanted to be surprised. I decided what the hell, we may as well try it. After 2 boys I completely expected a 3rd boy. I was shocked when a baby came out without a penis! But what an amazing feeling to be surprised with the gender. I would do it again for sure.


----------



## manuiti

:wave: ladies. Just wondered if I could join in on here? As of yesterday hubby and I have been ttc #1 for the past 2 years. 

As some of you already know, we did our first IVF (ICSI) cycle in March/April, both embies stuck but sadly lost both of them at 6 and 11 weeks. That was quite a blow - was kinda hoping for a blissfully ignorant first ever pregnancy, but that wasn't to be. Now we're just waiting on the karyotyping results to come back some time next week, I'm finishing up my first period since the D&E, and hopefully we'll be cracking on with IVF attempt #2 during my next cycle. :coffee:


----------



## readyformore

Milty- I would just wait for full AF then count back. That's what I do when I can't pinpoint ov.


----------



## readyformore

Hi manuiti!
Welcome to the thread! Sorry about your losses. I hope this ivf works for you.


----------



## Desperado167

manuiti said:


> :wave: ladies. Just wondered if I could join in on here? As of yesterday hubby and I have been ttc #1 for the past 2 years.
> 
> As some of you already know, we did our first IVF (ICSI) cycle in March/April, both embies stuck but sadly lost both of them at 6 and 11 weeks. That was quite a blow - was kinda hoping for a blissfully ignorant first ever pregnancy, but that wasn't to be. Now we're just waiting on the karyotyping results to come back some time next week, I'm finishing up my first period since the D&E, and hopefully we'll be cracking on with IVF attempt #2 during my next cycle. :coffee:

Hi and welcome to the madness :flower:So sorry for your losses :cry:And I hope you don't have to wait much longer for your l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> I would be team yellow too.
> 
> I knew that the first two were boys. I knew their names too. I never felt like it took anything away from the pregnancy. I did not know what they would look like or how the birth would go. I had always wanted to know beforehand.
> 
> Then we started to ttc for #3 and dh told me he wanted to be surprised. I decided what the hell, we may as well try it. After 2 boys I completely expected a 3rd boy. I was shocked when a baby came out without a penis! But what an amazing feeling to be surprised with the gender. I would do it again for sure.

Very interesting perspective! My BIL was very firmly convinced they would only have girls, and they were team yellow, so when their last was born a boy it took him about 6 months to come around to the fact that they would never have another little girl! :haha: There are definitely pros and cons to both sides. What was it that made your DH want to be surprised on the 3rd one?



manuiti said:


> :wave: ladies. Just wondered if I could join in on here? As of yesterday hubby and I have been ttc #1 for the past 2 years.
> 
> As some of you already know, we did our first IVF (ICSI) cycle in March/April, both embies stuck but sadly lost both of them at 6 and 11 weeks. That was quite a blow - was kinda hoping for a blissfully ignorant first ever pregnancy, but that wasn't to be. Now we're just waiting on the karyotyping results to come back some time next week, I'm finishing up my first period since the D&E, and hopefully we'll be cracking on with IVF attempt #2 during my next cycle. :coffee:

Hi Manu! :hi: I'm happy to see you here, and :hugs: on your lousy anniversary... I hate those dates rolling by....


----------



## readyformore

Happy I have no idea why dh wanted to be surprised. It was really difficult for me. I walk past an ultrasound machine about 20 times a week and all of my coworkers were dying to know what she was.


----------



## readyformore

Ugh! I am off of pelvic rest post SIS and I am ovulating soon so we need to get busy.
I am starting to worry about the actual sex act, which is not an issue for us. Gesh. How do men handle the pressure!

Today I have decided to ignore the fact that my doc said I have only 5% chance and I should consider stopping. I know she said it, but maybe I can pretend she was talking about someone else?


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Happy I have no idea why dh wanted to be surprised. It was really difficult for me. I walk past an ultrasound machine about 20 times a week and all of my coworkers were dying to know what she was.

Oh wow, I hadn't even thought about your ability to find out whenever you wanted to! I am very impressed with your fortitude. My counselor was still in nursing when she was pregnant with her last and she jokes that he came out a redhead because he was exposed to so many ultrasounds in utero! :haha:



readyformore said:


> Ugh! I am off of pelvic rest post SIS and I am ovulating soon so we need to get busy.
> I am starting to worry about the actual sex act, which is not an issue for us. Gesh. How do men handle the pressure!
> 
> Today I have decided to ignore the fact that my doc said I have only 5% chance and I should consider stopping. I know she said it, but maybe I can pretend she was talking about someone else?

You can choose to ignore her or not, as you wish, and you can change your mind every month if you want to. She can only talk to you, she can't make you do anything.

As for the pressure to perform, I know before we started IUIs, DH had developed a pretty bad case of performance anxiety. Our sex life was really in the pits before we started treatments. We were both depressed, we only had sex when we were supposed to, and between depression and pressure to perform, more often than not he had trouble finishing the job. We were both miserable. When we started IUIs, it was like someone flipped a switch - suddenly we were both in the mood all the time, and he had no trouble performing at all. :winkwink: We really had lost our ability to separate sex from procreation, and only by taking procreation out of our bedroom were we able to get it back. It makes me wish we'd started treatments much sooner than we did!


----------



## Milty

HappyAuntie said:


> Milty, who's the little girl in your pic? Friend or relative? Because she looks so much like your DS (at least she does in that pic)... just got me curious....

I'm sooo glad you asked!

As most of you know I was seeing multiple FS starting in 1999 and was gaining all kind of infertility knowledge. I never hide it like so many do now and definitely did back then. When a friend of mine asked me for help. They had been trying for 8 months and nothing. At first I was like its only eight months but I could tell she was upset so I tried to help. I taught her all the basics we go through in the beginning and then I taught her to chart. After 6 more months she started seeing my FS. I had quit TTC at this point and was saving for IVF. We however became very close friends. 

About the same time my best friend since I was 8 started TTC. So it was a good time for me not to be thinking about it if you know what I mean. I thought very soon my two closest friends will have kids and I will have nothing.

Turns out friend #1 had PCOS which I knew in a few months. But FS was very hopeful. Then friend #2 eventually learned she was a lost cause. Both her and her DH were really hopeless I can't stress that enough. Every test came back bad. I remember his sperm count was less than 25,000. She had endo, polyps & cysts, thin lining, tilted uterus and other stuff I can't remember. My FS would not even perform an IVF. 

So on 1/1/2003 we had a pity party for ourselves. We really did. They joined me in giving up and we cried all night long. It makes me cry to this day when I think about it. 

We had rules even. Sex anytime we wanted it. No prenautels or folic acid. No supplements except for friend #1 because her new meds helped her loose weight and feel better so they were allowed. Hey if we were not going to have kids at least we would look good!!

Feb. 21 2003 I found out I was 8 weeks PG. I of course was over the moon but oh do worried for my friends. 

On 4/30/2003 friend #2 found out she was 6 weeks. She had been diagnosed as peri meno and thought it had finally happened. She had a miracle 

On 5/5/2003 less than one week later friend #1 found out she was 13weeks!!!! She thought her long PCOS cycles were back. The meds had worked. It is her daughter in the pic. 

The three of them are all best friends and have grown up together. 

Both of my friends have 3 girls now and both are hoping for one more. 
If you guys want tonight I will put up pics of all three of them.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Omg Milty, that is such a beautiful story!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am so glad you shared that with us!! And how wonderful that the three of you were able to share the lows AND the highs with each other! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## readyformore

Milty- what an awesome story. A tear jerker for sure!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Desperado167

Wot a beautiful story :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Milty, what a story indeed :hugs::hugs:

Welcome manuiti :flower: I was really sad to hear about your losses from your IVF so I really hope the next one is a sticky one for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Manuiti:hugs: you are most def welcome here.!!!

What protocol will you be using for your IVF?


----------



## crystal443

manuiti said:


> :wave: ladies. Just wondered if I could join in on here? As of yesterday hubby and I have been ttc #1 for the past 2 years.
> 
> As some of you already know, we did our first IVF (ICSI) cycle in March/April, both embies stuck but sadly lost both of them at 6 and 11 weeks. That was quite a blow - was kinda hoping for a blissfully ignorant first ever pregnancy, but that wasn't to be. Now we're just waiting on the karyotyping results to come back some time next week, I'm finishing up my first period since the D&E, and hopefully we'll be cracking on with IVF attempt #2 during my next cycle. :coffee:

OMG..I had no idea you miscarried as well:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry:nope: Let's hope we get sticky beans soon:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- Beautiful story:hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies! :flower:

Milty - I love your story, thank you so much for sharing it. I have to say it filled me with renewed hope.

As for my protocol, I'm not sure what sort it is, I'm guessing that it's some sort of short protocol as it seemed to all happen very fast??? All I know is that last time I started on bcp on CD3, stopped it on CD14 and waited for AF. Then on CD1 I started using 4 vials of Menopur per day. On CD5 I added a shot of Orgalutran to the mix, up to and including CD10, and on the night of CD10 I also had my Ovidrel trigger shot. ER was CD12 and ET was CD15. And I got my first ever bfp 9 days later. It was all a bit of a whirlwind as on that CD3 when I started on the bcp, it was the same day that DH and I had gone to the RE for our first visit just to find out what our options were. He took one look at my blood test results, said there was no point mucking about with anything else and we were going to go straight to IVF/ICSI, asked what CD I was on and said we'd best get down to the pharmacy to buy the bcp, and from that point on we didn't look back. I'm assuming that since it technically worked last time that we'll be doing the same again, but I don't know that for sure. :shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello girls, I can't stay away from you :haha:
I wanted to pop on because you girls are the only ones (besides DH) that I really talk to about ltttc and I had my fs appointment yesterday. 
Basically we were told that because of my age (37) and the fact that we are (so far) unexplained and have tried for 3 years we have a 3% chance of conceiving naturally. This was repeated to us several times (until my DH, bless him, asked that the fs please stop saying 3%, it was making him cringe). If we decide to do iui he gives us a 10% chance and a 50% chance with ivf. And of course these stats will go down as time goes on. We felt awful. We don't want to do ivf, it will cost 10,000 and I have such a fear of the invasiveness of it. So whats the point of doing anything at all? I mentioned that I'm waiting for a lap in the fall and was hoping it may help because I suspect endo, and he just kind of shrugged and repeated my chances. I must have cried a dozen times yesterday. Being on cd1 after a clomid cycle didn't help either. DH was in shock, he was so sure I was pg this month, never mind the shitty stats we were given. So DH spent the rest of the day cheering me up, making me laugh (he keeps randomly saying things like "that's it! I'm knocking you up for sure now! Screw that doctor!")
So at this point we have a plan. I take clomid one more month. Get the lap. Ttc for a few months after, should take us to Christmas. Then move on to a couple iui's. Then reevaluate.
Thank you so much for being there to listen to me complain, and for being so sweet to me when I need it the most. I hope everyone is doing well. I've taken your advice to do some fun stuff and DH and I will be going to a cottage for a bit next week. The one good thing about ltttc for us has been how much closer and kinder it has made us to each other. I'm thankful for that.
Love and :hug: to all!


----------



## crystal443

Jen- :hugs::hugs: I think we're all given low stats for pregnancy rates with unexplained and yet we get pregnant :hugs::hugs: hang in there and you have a great plan in place if it doesn't happen with Clomid :thumbup: Glad your having some fun as well!!


----------



## readyformore

Wow Jen- we really had similar RE appointments didn't we? They both pretty much sucked ass.:wacko::hugs: And they were just a few days apart. How weird is that? 

I'm with you as far as no IVF. At one point yes, it would have been considered, but not now. My doc gave me a 5% chance with IUI and basically told me to stop ttc because it's pointless. We aren't doing anymore IUIs. 

I'm glad you have a plan. :thumbup: It at least gives you a sense of direction and gives you something to focus on. :thumbup:

I loved how your DH told her to stop saying the numbers. :haha::thumbup:

Have a good vacation.


----------



## manuiti

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Jen. The numbers suck don't they. Our RE gave us a similar stat for trying naturally (but thankfully only said it once - good for your DH!) and 35% for IVF. And I sooooo have to agree with you that if there's one good thing about ltttc, assisted conception & mc's, it's what it can do for you as a couple. Hubby and I have always been pretty lovely dovey but it's made us become so much more gentle and kind with each other and I've never felt closer to my husband than when we found out we'd lost the baby. The silver lining of mutual suffering I suppose. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Yeah, the stats are bad aren't they? 

Last year, I was 20%, this year I'm 5%? How did that happen? :shrug:
She told me that the longer you ttc without a bfp, the less likely you are to get pregnant.


It just kind of makes this entire process feel....................pointless. 


I know that I can't do this for years (well, technically I guess I already have). Not how I am feeling now. I wish I had Crystal's, Milty's, or Suki's attitude, but I just don't. Crystal you had mentioned that ltttc women are made of strong stuff.......I don't feel like I'm strong at all. I feel like I've been beaten and walked on and I just want to feel normal again. I feel like I've already wasted a lot of emotion and time in the past 2 years and I just really don't want to look back and think that I wasted even more time feeling like this. When I am 50, will I say that I wasted 2 years, 5 years, 7 years ttc? Will I say that I choose to end it myself and move on? Or will I be able to say that I managed to not use birth control for X amount of years, but it didn't control me? 

I either have to change the way that I feel about ttc, or stop ttc; except that it's just not that easy is it? I don't want to live bitter and resentful and angry from my infertility. But that's how I really feel. It definitely does not make me feel strong. It makes me feel weak. I think that the strength comes when you figure out how to continue to ttc, hope for a baby, and not have it make you feel horrible. 



Or maybe what I just said is all crap because I'm still raw from my RE appointment. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- if you can face an AF every month and then continue to try the next month you are strong..if you were a weak person you'd have stopped at one child.

I've learned to focus on TTC at O time and let it go the rest of the cycle, its the only way to LTTTC and stay ok with everything. If I read someone moaning because they can't get pregnant after 3 months I roll my eyes but I really don't care either way if they get pregnant :shrug: that sounds terrible but its not worth it I have my subscribed threads with ladies I chat to everyday and I do care if all of you get pregnant. I don't know if I have a good attitude or just a thick skin about it all :shrug: whatever it is though I just try to not let things get to me :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Massive hugs for everyone ,jenn,love you loads ,we can do this and shove the positive pregnancy test up the doctors arse ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi everyone

I need to read back a few pages but for now...Jen I fell upon your post as I opened the thread and just teared up. What is it with these doctors painting the most dreadful scenarios - as if one needs reminding when its already clearly been tough! Well done to your DH for putting a stop to the repetitive number calling. I'm glad you've devised your plan and it is a very sensible approach. I hope you won't need the IUI's but either way, all we need is for your LO to come, whichever way. What a great sport your DH is! Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

afm, we just got back from seeing an immune specialist and got my blood test results, quite a lot to take in and I'm still a bit dazed by it all but basically certain cells and cytokines are elevated which means an embryo has no chance which he thinks is the reason for my mc's and with Raynauds syndrome the cells are also attacking my progesterone levels. He wants us to skip this cycle because its too late to start treatment now but next cycle I will be on steroids, clexane and intralipids. I nervous about whether taking all of this stuff and whether it will work but at least its a way forward. I mourn that totally natural pregnancy that will never be!


----------



## readyformore

Peace. Big hugs.
I am so glad the doctor has a plan. I am sure it can help you.

As for the loss of a natural pregnancy, yes you may need to mourn that. But your child will still be a natural child. He will behave and look just like everyone else. I guess this is a lifelong sore spot for me because I have an "unnatural" baby. It seems like pregnant women that are having twins like to boast about how their pregnancy was natural. My friend still boasts about her two natural twin pregnancies. But my singleton baby was not "natural".
Is that supposed to make him less exciting or special because I had to work hard to have him? I guess they are proud of themselves for their bodies working well. But I was proud of my baby too.

Honestly..............I've don't it both ways. Spontaneous and assisted and it makes absolutely no difference. Eventually the pregnancy and parenting just morph into blissful normalcy.


----------



## Desperado167

Peace I am glad u have some answers and no mater wot we have to do we will all get there in the end with that little bundle ,surely that's all that matters ,massive hugs ,just think by Xmas u could be sporting a neat bump :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Milty, who's the little girl in your pic? Friend or relative? Because she looks so much like your DS (at least she does in that pic)... just got me curious....
> 
> I'm sooo glad you asked!
> 
> As most of you know I was seeing multiple FS starting in 1999 and was gaining all kind of infertility knowledge. I never hide it like so many do now and definitely did back then. When a friend of mine asked me for help. They had been trying for 8 months and nothing. At first I was like its only eight months but I could tell she was upset so I tried to help. I taught her all the basics we go through in the beginning and then I taught her to chart. After 6 more months she started seeing my FS. I had quit TTC at this point and was saving for IVF. We however became very close friends.
> 
> About the same time my best friend since I was 8 started TTC. So it was a good time for me not to be thinking about it if you know what I mean. I thought very soon my two closest friends will have kids and I will have nothing.
> 
> Turns out friend #1 had PCOS which I knew in a few months. But FS was very hopeful. Then friend #2 eventually learned she was a lost cause. Both her and her DH were really hopeless I can't stress that enough. Every test came back bad. I remember his sperm count was less than 25,000. She had endo, polyps & cysts, thin lining, tilted uterus and other stuff I can't remember. My FS would not even perform an IVF.
> 
> So on 1/1/2003 we had a pity party for ourselves. We really did. They joined me in giving up and we cried all night long. It makes me cry to this day when I think about it.
> 
> We had rules even. Sex anytime we wanted it. No prenautels or folic acid. No supplements except for friend #1 because her new meds helped her loose weight and feel better so they were allowed. Hey if we were not going to have kids at least we would look good!!
> 
> Feb. 21 2003 I found out I was 8 weeks PG. I of course was over the moon but oh do worried for my friends.
> 
> On 4/30/2003 friend #2 found out she was 6 weeks. She had been diagnosed as peri meno and thought it had finally happened. She had a miracle
> 
> On 5/5/2003 less than one week later friend #1 found out she was 13weeks!!!! She thought her long PCOS cycles were back. The meds had worked. It is her daughter in the pic.
> 
> The three of them are all best friends and have grown up together.
> 
> Both of my friends have 3 girls now and both are hoping for one more.
> If you guys want tonight I will put up pics of all three of them.Click to expand...

OMG Milty that is just beautiful!!! Such an amazing continuation of the bond between you & your friends. So miracle pregnancies do actually happen! I hope you all have more kids :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Ready and Despie. Ready that natural pregnancy smugness is the reason I'm avoiding a few people. A few weeks ago a friend living abroad called to tell me she gave birth on what would have been my due date in June, how easy her labour was blah blah and proceeded to tell me that she thinks I should just be patient because she's convinced that its just a matter of age and at my age I shouldn't expect things to happen just yet. It was hard holding back the swear words I had in mind!

Manuiti welcome and wishing you all the best with your cycle.

Crystal, I dreamt about you prescribing DHEA to me. You were sitting at desk like a doctor telling me I need a low dose. Now my dh is saying I should listen to you :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Thanks Ready and Despie. Ready that natural pregnancy smugness is the reason I'm avoiding a few people. A few weeks ago a friend living abroad called to tell me she gave birth on what would have been my due date in June, how easy her labour was blah blah and proceeded to tell me that she thinks I should just be patient because she's convinced that its just a matter of age and at my age I shouldn't expect things to happen just yet. It was hard holding back the swear words I had in mind!
> 
> Manuiti welcome and wishing you all the best with your cycle.
> 
> Crystal, I dreamt about you prescribing DHEA to me. You were sitting at desk like a doctor telling me I need a low dose. Now my dh is saying I should listen to you :haha:

Yip listen to doctor crystal :thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Peace do you have a dog? Or a cat?
Next time your smug friend calls to tell you somthing smug just say, "Oh no, my dog is throwing up I will call you back." Then hang up the phone.:haha:

Seriously though what an absolutely inconsiderate friend.

I called my 2 sets of twins friend after I left the re office. I was obviously crying and upset about 5% chance and that she can't do anything more for me. My friend actually said, "My friend was given 0%chance of pregnancy, not 5% like you. She adopted, then got rid of all her baby things. 5 years later she got pregnant!" So now I should give away my baby things, adopt, then wait 5 years? She then rambled on about her bathroom renovation. And later that night she called to tell me her good news. She had paid off half her credit card debt.:dohh:

People can be so rude! I know that they don't understand but it should really be common sense not to rattle on to someone about your great pregnancy when they are going through infertility. I'm sorry she wasn't more supportive.

I really am hopeful for you with these new docs and the protocol you have. I understand the reluctance to take the med though.:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I need to read back a few pages but for now...Jen I fell upon your post as I opened the thread and just teared up. What is it with these doctors painting the most dreadful scenarios - as if one needs reminding when its already clearly been tough! Well done to your DH for putting a stop to the repetitive number calling. I'm glad you've devised your plan and it is a very sensible approach. I hope you won't need the IUI's but either way, all we need is for your LO to come, whichever way. What a great sport your DH is! Massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> afm, we just got back from seeing an immune specialist and got my blood test results, quite a lot to take in and I'm still a bit dazed by it all but basically certain cells and cytokines are elevated which means an embryo has no chance which he thinks is the reason for my mc's and with Raynauds syndrome the cells are also attacking my progesterone levels. He wants us to skip this cycle because its too late to start treatment now but next cycle I will be on steroids, clexane and intralipids. I nervous about whether taking all of this stuff and whether it will work but at least its a way forward. I mourn that totally natural pregnancy that will never be!

Peace- I am so glad you finally have some answers:hugs: I have to second everything ready said about a "natural" pregnancy..some of us need help getting and staying pregnant but once the baby is in your arms you won't even think about it because it does all morph together somehow:shrug:

I wonder if it will work for me as well, but it works for other ladies so why not us??


----------



## peacebaby

Ready, no pets here unfortunately but hey the 'smugness' makes me want to throw up anyway so i may just convulse with sudden spasms and do a mock a throw up with sound effects next time she gives me any of that.
How selfish of your friend, her bathroom refurb and debt clearance couldn't wait for another day? :growlmad: 

Crystal, i'm tempted by the DHEA, after you mentioned it I researched it (too much time on my hands!) and the results are really something:thumbup: But i honestly don't think its my problem so for now i'm controlling the urge to buy some. Can't wait to follow your progress with it. I really hope this
immune therapy works, its expensive. Is your plan similar to mine?

Suki, Despie, Jen, Bf, Milty everyone else hope you're having a good weekend.

HA thinking of you, hope you're managing through the wait :hugs:

The Olympic torch relay is in our area on Monday and the day's run will end in the park directly across the road from us, so excited i think i'll be there most of the day if the weather is good.


----------



## Milty

Ok I know I promised pics of all three of our kiddos but for some reason I can get my photo jump drive to work. I'm a little worried about that since it has all photos on it. 

In the mean time though here is a pic of the same two in my avatar when they were three. It's one of my favs and I snagged it off of facebook.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00219.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> Ready, no pets here unfortunately but hey the 'smugness' makes me want to throw up anyway so i may just convulse with sudden spasms and do a mock a throw up with sound effects next time she gives me any of that.
> How selfish of your friend, her bathroom refurb and debt clearance couldn't wait for another day? :growlmad:
> 
> Crystal, i'm tempted by the DHEA, after you mentioned it I researched it (too much time on my hands!) and the results are really something:thumbup: But i honestly don't think its my problem so for now i'm controlling the urge to buy some. Can't wait to follow your progress with it. I really hope this
> immune therapy works, its expensive. Is your plan similar to mine?
> 
> Suki, Despie, Jen, Bf, Milty everyone else hope you're having a good weekend.
> 
> HA thinking of you, hope you're managing through the wait :hugs:
> 
> The Olympic torch relay is in our area on Monday and the day's run will end in the park directly across the road from us, so excited i think i'll be there most of the day if the weather is good.

Peace-I've always wanted to be a doctor:smug: I had an urge to take DHEA did the same as you and researched it and then decided to go for it..I had a FS appointment about 2 weeks after I started taking it and it was the first thing he told me to take and I said I already am :) If you decide to take it then 75mg is the dose to help with fertility, I won't charge you for this appointment but next time there's a fee:haha::haha:

My plan is similiar, as soon as I get a BFP I have to take steriods, Clexane and baby aspirin..thankfully its not expensive for me the steriods are $13.00 and we don't pay more then $34 for script unless its not covered then I don't know what I'll pay:shrug: DH kept asking him if I should start the meds when I ovulate but he said no when I get a BFP which suits me fine..I don't want to take them until I have to:wacko: I feel like we have hope now so its given us renewed hope:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- those two are adorable!!!!! I bet they stay best friends:)


----------



## HappyAuntie

BFN this morning (Sunday) at 9dp5dt (=14dpo). 

:nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

:nope::cry::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Oh HA. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

HappyAuntie said:


> BFN this morning (Sunday) at 9dp5dt (=14dpo).
> 
> :nope:

:cry::cry::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

HA :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty they are so adorable, very photogenic kids :kiss: I can't help but dream up a romantic future for them like in the movies lol, silly me but who knows!

Crystal thanks doc, very generous of you:haha: The steroids cost very little here (£5 for 28 pills) but its the intralipid drip that costs £350 a shot and I will need at least 4 if not more. Like you I really don't want to take the pills any sooner than I have to. I'm glad you're both feeling good about your treatment, I'm optimistic reading the success stories. 

HA I'm so sad for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

HA- :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry, its been such a long road for you I was hoping this was the one

peace- My FS mentioned the intripalid drip but he said if DHEA was letting me get pregnant then that should do the trick :thumbup: I hope because he only said the drip was expensive but not how much.If its 350 for you its probably 1000 down here..everything costs double I swear!! Almost Olympic time for you!!!!Exciting :)

Despie- Good morning lovely, how's your TWW going?

Ready- morning, hope you had a decent weekend :)

Milty- Hope your weekend was ok :hugs:

Morning everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I'm on holiday with the kids and my mum so spent all day on the beach in Cromer, Norfolk and will do the same today. It's so nice having sun. I'm about 3dpo and my boobs are killing me which is odd I can't be pregnant this month we stopped having sex 4 days pre ovulation cos of my colposcopy & possible treatment. 

HA- I'm so sorry I was hoping so much this would be it for you. Thinking of you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Peace- so glad you got answers and a plan I'm keeping everything crossed this works for you :hugs::hugs:

Despie- how are you gorgeous ? Hope life is treating you well:hugs::hugs:

Ready- why do people do & say such stupid things? Sorry you're having a crappy time :hugs::hugs:

Milty- love the photo they are so cute :thumbup::hugs:

Hi to Jen, Jax, Crystal, Shellie, Alison, BAM, BF and the new lady welcome ( sorry I forgot your name & I'm on my phone!!)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,suki glad u are having a great time and getting to relax imagine if you did get your bfp this month :cloud9:,miss you sweets :hugs::hugs::hugs:PB I really need those steroids too but my doc won't prescribe them maybe I will just get the dhea and with the clexane and aspirin I will be ok :thumbup:Happy I am still so sad for you :cry:Where do u go from here ?crystal sorry for asking again but was having a look online and could only find dhea at health food shops and it looks like its for bodybuilders :haha:Can you post me a pic if yours please :hugs:Ready Milty Jen bf jax Alison bam Manuti and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki yes it's so nice to have sunshine and lucky you at the beach!

Despie, it makes me mad that so many doctors just will not recognise the immune issues, although i understand the reluctance with prescribing the steroids given that it is so potent. I'm sure the DHEA will be a great help with the quality of eggs and the clexane and aspirin too (my doctor explained that they work differently so the combination is used rather than just one). Fish oil has been shown to calm the immune system as well and has no side effects. In fact on another forum for ladies with immune issues there are a few who used it successfully instead of the steroids so give it go, its good for general health too and can't harm. It has to be high quality, high dosage (3-4x1100mg pills per day) and it takes about 4 weeks to work on the immune system. 

HA :hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you and your DH.


----------



## Milty

peacebaby said:


> Milty they are so adorable, very photogenic kids :kiss: I can't help but dream up a romantic future for them like in the movies lol, silly me but who knows!
> :

They are all 3 good friends but yes there is something between those two. My son has been telling me since he was 4 they were going to get married. Just the other day he was telling me again they would get married later. So I asked him why her she is nice but isn't it early to make a decision? Then he told me this 

"mom we have a good relationship and we get along really well. We have had a relationship for 8 years mom that's longer than most adults so I think she's the one"

I was dumbfounded and didn't know what to say
I didn't know if I should laugh or cry or both


----------



## alison29

peacebaby said:


> Suki yes it's so nice to have sunshine and lucky you at the beach!
> 
> Despie, it makes me mad that so many doctors just will not recognise the immune issues, although i understand the reluctance with prescribing the steroids given that it is so potent. I'm sure the DHEA will be a great help with the quality of eggs and the clexane and aspirin too (my doctor explained that they work differently so the combination is used rather than just one). Fish oil has been shown to calm the immune system as well and has no side effects. In fact on another forum for ladies with immune issues there are a few who used it successfully instead of the steroids so give it go, its good for general health too and can't harm. It has to be high quality, high dosage (3-4x1100mg pills per day) and it takes about 4 weeks to work on the immune system.
> 
> HA :hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you and your DH.

IS that fish oil 3 times a day for immune issues?


----------



## alison29

BTW fish oil gives you reflex so buy the enteric coated kind..or you will feel really bad


----------



## Milty

peacebaby said:


> Milty they are so adorable, very photogenic kids :kiss: I can't help but dream up a romantic future for them like in the movies lol, silly me but who knows!
> :

They are all 3 good friends but yes there is something between those two. My son has been telling me since he was 4 they were going to get married. Just the other day he was telling me again they would get married later. So I asked him why her she is nice but isn't it early to make a decision? Then he told me this 

"mom we have a good relationship and we get along really well. We have had a relationship for 8 years mom that's longer than most adults so I think she's the one"

I was dumbfounded and didn't know what to say
I didn't know if I should laugh or cry or both


----------



## peacebaby

Haha Milty he is a young man who knows his heart! It will be awesome though.
They do look like soulmates too. 

Alison, hello hope you're well! Yes its 3-4 capsules a day of 1100mg each, fish oil comes in liquid filled gel capsules and I've never seen enteric coated pills here. At this dose you can get a bad aftertaste but eating something takes it away. Its also comes in liquid form but it tastes really gross! The Carlson's brand has the highest dose. It is said to help with regulating the immune system but obviously serious immune issues are best treated by an immune specialist. 

Ready, Despie, Jen, HA, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,suki glad u are having a great time and getting to relax imagine if you did get your bfp this month :cloud9:,miss you sweets :hugs::hugs::hugs:PB I really need those steroids too but my doc won't prescribe them maybe I will just get the dhea and with the clexane and aspirin I will be ok :thumbup:Happy I am still so sad for you :cry:Where do u go from here ?crystal sorry for asking again but was having a look online and could only find dhea at health food shops and it looks like its for bodybuilders :haha:Can you post me a pic if yours please :hugs:Ready Milty Jen bf jax Alison bam Manuti and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning Lovely :hugs: The first DHEA I bought was Jarrows brand and I do know those work because I had an ultrasound 2 weeks after starting them and there was a difference on the ultrasound :thumbup: The ones I get now are prescribed because you can't buy DHEA in Australia :wacko: and they get held up at customs so I use the prescription FS gives me.

Peace- I never knew that about Fish Oil, I started taking them about 3 months ago:thumbup: good to know and yeah the aftertaste can be nasty but I don't mind now, DH takes them for cholesterol..he gets gout so the doctor told him to start taking Fish Oil capsules:shrug: Not sure what cholesterol and gout have in common but that's what he said:winkwink:


----------



## Milty

HA love ya hun:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: Its quiet here!

Despie Jarrows brand is available here 

Crystal yeah many immune doctors include fish oil in their treatment protocols. It seems to work on various levels and some studies have shown the in utero benefits for the babies so its a good all-rounder. Keep going with it :winkwink: 

Milty :wave:


----------



## Milty

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone thanks for the advice on the DHEA:thumbup:How's everyone doing ,no symptoms at all for me ,leaving testing until Saturday ,not holding out much hope :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay just on a train almost back in Bristol had a lovely couple of days in Norfolk with the kids but had to leave them with my mum & come back to go back to work. Not sure what's going on with my hormones my tits are killing me I can't bear my bra to touch them & I have spots all over my chin- I'm about 4-5 dpo so it's a bit early for all this!

Milty- I love what your DS said- how lovely & sensible I like his thinking!

Despie- good luck for POAS on Saturday will keep everything crossed for you

HA-thinking of you & sending lots of love

Ready- how are you? Are you still managing to ignore/deny the RE words? I hope you are cos those numbers are bollocks it will either happen or it won't 5% etc is rubbish!

Hi to Jax, Jen, bf, crystal, Alison, Shellie and anyone else I've forgotten 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you're all okay just on a train almost back in Bristol had a lovely couple of days in Norfolk with the kids but had to leave them with my mum & come back to go back to work. Not sure what's going on with my hormones my tits are killing me I can't bear my bra to touch them & I have spots all over my chin- I'm about 4-5 dpo so it's a bit early for all this!
> 
> Milty- I love what your DS said- how lovely & sensible I like his thinking!
> 
> Despie- good luck for POAS on Saturday will keep everything crossed for you
> 
> HA-thinking of you & sending lots of love
> 
> Ready- how are you? Are you still managing to ignore/deny the RE words? I hope you are cos those numbers are bollocks it will either happen or it won't 5% etc is rubbish!
> 
> Hi to Jax, Jen, bf, crystal, Alison, Shellie and anyone else I've forgotten
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Was talking to a few girls on another thread and two of them got their bfp dtd once four days before ovulation and the others once three days before ovulation ,suki are they gonna test before your procedure on Thursday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls...I still don't think I ovulated :shrug: anyone know if a chemical will mess with timing of O? I still haven't had typical O pains or EWCM and I get that every month so I'm thinking I haven't yet. 

Also I did some OPK's and shouldn't have because I got a few questionable +'s so I left those off my chart and see how it goes :shrug: If I hadn't of did the OPK's I probably wouldn't be questioning my chart right now :wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies!

Suki- you are gone all the time! I think you vacation more than me. :haha: It doesn't matter how long it lasts, it never seems like it's long enough. 

Despie- :hugs: for no hope. That just bites. I hope you're proven wrong. 

Peace- you're like a plethora of reproductive immunology! I am so hopeful for you with these new meds. :thumbup:

Crystal- step away from the opks. :haha: I use them sometimes, but I'm not sure why. Maybe I like to torture myself. 

Happy- :hugs:

Milty- your son is too cute. My 9 year old son told me he was going to marry his friend since preschool. I asked him how he knew and he told me, "Well she told me I was going to marry her." OK, I guess we need to have a talk about how we don't make major life decisions just because other people tell us to!

Hi Jen, Alison, BAM, manuiti, butterfly and everyone else. :flower:

AFM- I saw my counselor for a second time today. It went really well. There is something so wonderful about having a person validate how horrible you feel, that there is a reason for it, and that you are justified for feeling that way. 
She gave me some advice for getting through the day. She suggested I even look for a new job, which is not bad advice. Even my hysterectomy patient yesterday was rattling on about how it took her so long to get pregnant...a whole 5-6 months. :dohh: It's like pouring salt into a wound everyday I go to work. 
She also mentioned that when I am feeling sad and angry I need to tell myself that I have thought about it long enough, and I need to shift my focus by thinking about 5 things that make me happy. I am thinking that maybe spending less time on bnb is called for as well. 
She said that this is still so fresh and raw after my appointment last week. She said that I will need to be sad and grieve and it's ok to do that. 

The best part was when she told me that I won't always be so sad. It will get better. And that I won't be doing this forever. I told her that my fear is that I will be doing this for many years to come, I won't be able to stop ttc. She said that I won't be doing this for years on end, because I am here talking to her about it now. I wonder if maybe this is the beginning of the end, and honestly, I really hope that it is. 

Everyone have a good night!
Love you guys. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready :cry::cry:I am sad yet happy for you :nope:Love you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Haha Ready, my DH says that too! I feel like i've eaten Dr Beer's book but i have a need to know why my body is failing me, i've been telling doctors since last year that my symptoms match the immune problem but nobody listened:dohh:....I'm so glad the counsellor is helping you, a blessing amidst all this madness. It must feel so good to have a safe haven in which to speak your mind & heart. I've been reading doctor's forums re: IUI and i think your doctor's pessimistic %'s shouldn't be believed. I hope the only the end for you is a happy one.

Despie wishing you luck with testing :hugs::hugs::hugs: Have you started DHEA yet? 

Suki, sorry about the sore bbs, early implantation is not unheard of so fingers and toes crossed for you. Hope you're surviving the heatwave ! If I recall correctly you're coming to London for some of the Olympic events - fair warning, check and re-check train and traffic reports, its all a little chaotic! 

Crystal, yes a chemical can do all of that & more. I had the same story this month, virtually no ov pains & zero ewcm after a chemical in June. It's doubly unfair on us!

Milty, I can't stop thinking of your beautiful story, told my hubby and even he was touched! I'm rooting for the budding romance :cloud9:

HA :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

afm sitting out the heatwave and feel so relaxed because we're didnt ttc this cycle, i have no idea what cycle day i'm on and i don't care! Next month will be all stress and counting days of course but for now it's just gelato and sunshine :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- Glad your finding the councelling to be helpful :thumbup: I've wondered how your job affects you, it would be soooo hard :hugs::hugs: I don't know why I did OPK's this month I bloody well know better, they never work for me.

Peace- ahhh ok, so same as after the D&C pretty much. I got a little bit of EWCM yesterday but nothing to write home about just a little in the morning and nothing since so I guess patience is what I need to have at this point. Thanks :hugs::hugs: Heat wave sounds lovely right now :) 

Despie- Have you started DHEA?

Hi everyone Suki, Jen, Jax, HA, everyone I know I forgot :wacko:


----------



## Milty

I don't know from personal experience but it seems reasonable that you would still be affected by your chemical

I can tell I'm on my way to another strange cycle myself...I have a feeling I may be slipping into premenopausal state or something. I'm really young but my cycles match what my mom said hers were like to a T. Plus she noticed I was different and asked if I had talked to my doc about it.:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness I need to get caught up


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> I don't know from personal experience but it seems reasonable that you would still be affected by your chemical
> 
> I can tell I'm on my way to another strange cycle myself...I have a feeling I may be slipping into premenopausal state or something. I'm really young but my cycles match what my mom said hers were like to a T. Plus she noticed I was different and asked if I had talked to my doc about it.:shrug:

Milty- I think it is probably is the chemical:thumbup: I had more EWCM today and a bit of a temp dip so we'll see:shrug: 

I think but I'm not positive about this and I bet Ready knows for sure...but I think when you become premenopausal your cycles become shorter and shorter. FS was telling us that when cycles become shorter and flow becomes lighter those are usually the first signs of being premenopausal if that helps:shrug: However it wasn't discussed at length or anything he was just telling us about how cycles affect egg quality.


----------



## sukisam

Hi All

Well i had my colposcopy today nad it went okay- she felt the cells were changed but she didn't feel they were abnormal to do the treatment without biopsies -, so she took a few biopsies. The results normally take 4 weeks to get to me in a letter but she didn't want us to waste a month ttc if i don't need treatment so she said to phone the dept in 2 weeks :thumbup:

Ready-glad you found the counselling a safe haven to talk about your feelings and she vaildated your feelings :thumbup::hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay skinny- FX for the POAS saturday :hugs::hugs:

Peace- glad you're having a stressfree month- there's something very liberating about not knowing your cycle day :thumbup:. i love not temping. Thanks for the hints on London- I'm there the week after next :hugs:

Crystal- hope you ovulate soon- c'mon EWCM get here now:growlmad::hugs:

Milty-I'm sure it's the chemical too, I thought your cycles got shorter when you become perimenopausal, hope it sorts itself out for you :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Jen, Jax, Alison, BAM, Shellie, Mauiti, HA and anyone else i've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls!!!!

Suki- hope all is ok with your tests :thumbup: that's great you can find out in two weeks:) fx'd for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bfn for me today ,am feeling like its the end of the road for me ,can't stop crying I can't keep doing this to myself ,it hurts so much :cry::cry:


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Despie hun :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry, its bloody awful & unfair. You have been through so much and although I know you're strong, you're right to feel that its all too much. I'm sure you'll do what is best for you but for now get some hugs and cuddles, lots of loved up comforts and have a good cry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Oh Despie hun :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry, its bloody awful & unfair. You have been through so much and although I know you're strong, you're right to feel that its all too much. I'm sure you'll do what is best for you but for now get some hugs and cuddles, lots of loved up comforts and have a good cry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks sweetheart ,I cried for hours and then I washed my face put on my makeup and went and sat beside the sea ,it always helps ,still gutted thou and angry :nope:


----------



## sukisam

Hi everyone

Despie- sorry you're having a shit day sweetie I know it's rough to see a BFN. I hope tomorrow is a better day- fx you're testing too early:hugs::hugs:

Had a busy day at work so looking forward to a quiet weekend- but I'll probably be painting my bedroom so I can get my curtain pole & curtains back up so I can sleep after 5am!!!

Have a great weekend lovely ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## manuiti

Huge :hugs::hugs: Despie. Bfn's suck so much! Glad you got out to the sea, there is something about it, the sound, the movement, that is just so therapeutic. 

Afm, I got the genetics results back yesterday and it turns out that we had a little girl with monosomy X (Turner Syndrome). I had been so scared about getting the results and what it would tell us, but I'm so glad to have them now. Knowing that what happened was a complete fluke and not because of anything that either of us did or didn't do and that our little one didn't make it for a reason is just a huge weight off my shoulders and off my heart. My RE wants me to get in touch on Monday to talk about the plan of action. I can't wait to get started with IVF #2 and I just hope and pray that my left ovary plays ball again and if I'm really really lucky my right ovary might decide to come off strike as well. [-o&lt;

Hope you're all doing as well as you can be and lots and lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Desperado167

manuiti said:


> Huge :hugs::hugs: Despie. Bfn's suck so much! Glad you got out to the sea, there is something about it, the sound, the movement, that is just so therapeutic.
> 
> Afm, I got the genetics results back yesterday and it turns out that we had a little girl with monosomy X (Turner Syndrome). I had been so scared about getting the results and what it would tell us, but I'm so glad to have them now. Knowing that what happened was a complete fluke and not because of anything that either of us did or didn't do and that our little one didn't make it for a reason is just a huge weight off my shoulders and off my heart. My RE wants me to get in touch on Monday to talk about the plan of action. I can't wait to get started with IVF #2 and I just hope and pray that my left ovary plays ball again and if I'm really really lucky my right ovary might decide to come off strike as well. [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope you're all doing as well as you can be and lots and lots of :dust: to everyone.

I also lost a little girl with turner syndrome :cry:Hope Monday is productive and good luck for ivf round two :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

What is Turner syndrome?


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Manuiti, as hard as it is I think it is good that you got this information and know that it was nothing that you did (which of course you know anyway but medical confirmation of course stops any doubts) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi All

Manuiti- it must be tough to get your results but as BF said I'm hoping it gives you some answers that may help you sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Despie-Hope you're okay today, I hope today is a better day for you. I'm glad you spoke to OH and it helped :hugs::hugs:

I'm 9dpo (ish) still getting BFNs but am okay as we didn't really try this month e just had sex for fun :haha:

Hi to BF, ready, peace, Jen, Milty, alison, Shellie, BAMs, HA, Crystal and anyone I've forgotten

Have a good day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## manuiti

Thank you lovely ladies. :flower:



Milty said:


> What is Turner syndrome?

I'm sure you know that girls' sex chromosomes are XX and boys' are XY. From what I've read, in a nutshell a baby with Turner syndrome (or monosomy X) is XO, that is, missing that second X or Y, but they're always girls. It's apparently relatively common (something like 15% of all miscarriages are due to it & 99% of women carrying a Turner Syndrome baby will miscarry) and random and hasn't been attributed to older eggs.

Suki - Nice to take a bit of a break and just have fun sex! But 9dpo is still early, so you never know. Got my FXd for you still.


----------



## Milty

Thanks! I got in a habit long ago to not google medical info...


----------



## manuiti

Very good habit! :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Yes Milty an enviable habit!

Manuiti, I'm sad that your lost your little girl but I think its good for you to know why it happened, to have a reason for a loss makes going forward easier especially since problems with chromosomes are sporadic and generally not repetitive, you'll have more confidence trying again. Lots of :hugs: and sticky dust for you!

Suki, glad your treatment went well and nice that you'll find out the results sooner, waiting would have been worrisome!

Hope everyone is enjoying the Olympic events. I was sad for Michael Phelps but happy for Lochte's gold, well done team USA!


----------



## crystal443

Hey ladies!!!

Manuiti- glad you got some answers :hugs::hugs: 

Suki- 9DPO is early, I hope you get a surpeise BFP!!!!

Milty- I wish I had your willpower I can't say I google a lot of medical info but I do sometimes :wacko:

Peace- I felt bad for Micheal Phelps as well but then thought it probably is time for someone else to shine :thumbup: Australia had quite a few this Olympics that were once great and now not so much, makes me wonder why they don't step aside to let younger athletes shine. Its a great games so far though :thumbup: 

I finally O'd over the weekend :wacko: this has been a strange cycle!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi gorgeous ladies :flower:
I'm back from vacation, feeling relaxed and optimistic again after lots of laughs, fun and drinks:thumbup: If you ever get the chance to come to Ontario's cottage country, do it! Reminded me what a gorgeous country I live in!

I am off to bed but will catch up on everyone tomorrow, I hope you are all doing well. You can see from my sig that I did finally get a lap appointment so that's my big news!

Hope to be caught up with you all tomorrow, have a great night
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi All..

I'll be 40 in September. We've been trying to conceive for over 2 years and I'm starting to get truly worried that we won't be able to have more children. 

We ordered the OvaCue Fertility Monitor and several of the supplements to start with this week. We should get it Monday or Tuesday and we're hopeful it will help.

It was SOOOO nice to see ladies here that were not teenyboppers and had been trying for more than a month or two.

Thank you for creating this support thread. I hope you have room for one more.


----------



## Desperado167

Hopeful off course we have room for you ,welcome and good luck sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,crystal :happydance:Yea for ovulation :hugs:Jenn glad u had a Great time ,missed you and so excited u got your apt :happydance::hugs:PB Manut Milty ready hi :flower:Suki keep testing :hugs::hugs:Afm,my temps are phucked :shrug:Another big rise today :dohh:Don't even ask cos I don't know :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Good morning ladies!! I've been MIA for over a month. Just needed to step off and not think so much about TTC. Feeling much better. I have lots of reading to catch up on! Love that this thread is so busy!!

AFM, AF came July 18th, on our 20th wedding anniversary. Nice. I'm on to cycle 18 (big sigh). I had my appointment with the specialist on July 19th. She was AWESOME! After the dork Doctor that did my ultrasound, she was a breath of fresh air. She told me that I have a large polyp that needs to be removed and hoped to do that before Sept. She asked about pregnancy and I told her that we were totally open (and hoping) for more babies. She smiled and said that the removal of the polyp would help, to keep TTC in the mean time, and that if no BFP before the hysteroscopy, she'd give us a couple of months of clomid to boost our chances once the polyp was removed. :happydance::happydance:

The best part... she kept saying that I'm not too old, that my age is fine (I'm 42), that my health is good, and that we shouldn't give up hope! Not once did she refer to me as AMA or old. She smiled lots and was very kind. Imagine... a doctor that actually said out loud, "you are not too old"... "your chances are still very good"... Oh man! I almost started crying at the warmth and hope! :thumbup: Had to share that part because I think it goes for all of us.... :winkwink:

Ok, now, to catch up on what you've all been up to... !! :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

More4mom said:


> Good morning ladies!! I've been MIA for over a month. Just needed to step off and not think so much about TTC. Feeling much better. I have lots of reading to catch up on! Love that this thread is so busy!!
> 
> AFM, AF came July 18th, on our 20th wedding anniversary. Nice. I'm on to cycle 18 (big sigh). I had my appointment with the specialist on July 19th. She was AWESOME! After the dork Doctor that did my ultrasound, she was a breath of fresh air. She told me that I have a large polyp that needs to be removed and hoped to do that before Sept. She asked about pregnancy and I told her that we were totally open (and hoping) for more babies. She smiled and said that the removal of the polyp would help, to keep TTC in the mean time, and that if no BFP before the hysteroscopy, she'd give us a couple of months of clomid to boost our chances once the polyp was removed. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> The best part... she kept saying that I'm not too old, that my age is fine (I'm 42), that my health is good, and that we shouldn't give up hope! Not once did she refer to me as AMA or old. She smiled lots and was very kind. Imagine... a doctor that actually said out loud, "you are not too old"... "your chances are still very good"... Oh man! I almost started crying at the warmth and hope! :thumbup: Had to share that part because I think it goes for all of us.... :winkwink:
> 
> Ok, now, to catch up on what you've all been up to... !! :thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs:

:cry::happydance::happydance:Wot an amazing doc and appointment :cloud9:Am so Happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Can some of yall share how you go about keeping from obsessing over ttc?

There are no more calendars to create, no more journals to update, no more testing to be done, etc. My eyes have about crossed from reading posts and googling (bad, bad, bad)... 

I'm typically not an obsessive person but that is all I can do right now and it's not a good thing. I run our family's store and typically have a fairly busy schedule, but very little is getting done today. Poor hubby thinks I've gone off the deep end. He is on board with wanting a baby but he has a bit more self control than I apparently!


----------



## More4mom

I eat...! (LOL... Just kidding!... Mostly!!!) 

Last month I took a break from the boards. It was too much. There are times when sharing with others is exactly what helps me get through and helps reduce the obsessing (these ladies are exceptionally lovely and supportive). My biggest helper is (to be totally honest) prayer. That's been my biggest source of peace and continued hope.

Hang in there!!!


----------



## H0pefulagain

Having Hubby on board with this has helped, but I find my self obsessing. Prayer is what has gotten me this far without going "postal". Chocolate has gotten me the rest of the way (and my hips, hiney, and everything else proves this!)

I have to say, in looking through the other boards, this one truly stood out as supportive, honest, and caring. I'm so glad yall are here and hope at some point to be able to help vs just questions.

I'm off to make dinner so that will keep me distracted for a bit.




More4mom said:


> I eat...! (LOL... Just kidding!... Mostly!!!)
> 
> Last month I took a break from the boards. It was too much. There are times when sharing with others is exactly what helps me get through and helps reduce the obsessing (these ladies are exceptionally lovely and supportive). My biggest helper is (to be totally honest) prayer. That's been my biggest source of peace and continued hope.
> 
> Hang in there!!!


----------



## crystal443

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,crystal :happydance:Yea for ovulation :hugs:Jenn glad u had a Great time ,missed you and so excited u got your apt :happydance::hugs:PB Manut Milty ready hi :flower:Suki keep testing :hugs::hugs:Afm,my temps are phucked :shrug:Another big rise today :dohh:Don't even ask cos I don't know :haha::hugs::hugs:

Hey lovely lady:hugs::hugs: that rise is promising:thumbup: oooooohhhhhh Despie I've got everything crossed
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

Jen- so nice to see you back and glad you had a fab vacation:hugs: Also glad to see you got your lap appointment so you can get things rolling!!

Suki- keep testing:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

Peace- how are you doing?

Hopefulagain-Welcome, this being the LTTTC thread I think we've all learned to quietly obsess about TTC in some ways:haha: I've been trying for #3 for so long TTC is just part of my life now:shrug:

Hi everyone else:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Quick post as I am going to get the old roots tinted then have a two hour shift in the Hospice ,well another temp drop for me today so just looks like af is gonna be late this month ,possibly Thursday :thumbup:Am not gonna fret about it as there's no point and am heading away on hols on Saturday ,it's just 100 miles away from home by the beach but its so relaxing and we love it .the kids are so excited and so are me and hubby .we had a really big Heart to heart a few days ago and I cried fir hours for all my lost babies but strangely enough I now feel ok .having him on board makes all the difference .just want you all to know that I think about each and every one of you and love you all dearly ,well some of you at least :haha:Only joking ,loads of love and dust :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: such a warm & humourous lady we love you too! Your holiday at the beach sounds lovely.

Crystal hoping you have a serene & calm 2ww otherwise we'll all go mental with you:winkwink:

More4mom, what a pleasure to hear of a positive and supportive doctor. We all want some of that ! 

Hopefulagain welcome :flower: and yes anything that makes this rough road a wee bit more bearable will do. Chocolate is my thing too.

Crystal I'm good thanks just fed up trying to get tickets to Olympic events and not succeeding despite the seats being empty. I would love to watch the swimming - some strong South African contenders there so I'd love to cheer my fellow countrymen, hubby & I are team GB vs SA at home haha. The Aussies are looking good too! 

Suki, i'm jealous of your tickets now :haha:

Milty, any progress with your fingerprints for the adoption yet? I'm excited for you.

Ready, Jen, HA, missing you ladies and thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

I'm trying to find a fertility monitor that you can buy at a typical store or drugstore, over the counter. I think we have given up on OvaCue before we got started as it is about to be too late to use this cycle. We ordered it Saturday and it has YET to ship out. Their website says overnight and ships same day. Yet here we are...waiting. I called yesterday as they had the order on hold and was told it was on hold due to a bad address. I assured them it was a good address. I was then told it would ship out yesterday. This was in the morning. As of today, it STILL has not shipped out and now I'm being told it is my own fault as we ordered through a website (their sister company) and not ovacue. Well, we got the link on this site, followed it, and ordered it. Yet the woman I was speaking to rather snottily told me I should have ordered it through the actual company. We thought we were! Anyhow, after her snottiness for a minute or two, I told her it was apparent it was screwed up, wasn't going to be fixed, and she didn't care and I hung up after I'd had about all I cared to deal with. It won't be in time to start this cycle now and we have to wait another month. I'm angry, ticked, and oh soooooo dissapointed in OvaCue right now. After what I'd read, I truly thought better of the company. The folks yesterday were so kind and easy to work with. Maybe she is just one bad apple or maybe she is having a bad day. I don't know. Reguardless, I think Hubby is going to call and cancel the order as we need better support to figure out what we're doing than the likes of her style of support.


----------



## crystal443

Despie- Enjoy your holiday, it sounds lovely :hugs::hugs: I'm sure your going to have a great time!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Peace- I saw all of the empty seats:growlmad:hmmmm so why can't you get tickets?? This Olympics seems to be a bit more even so far, some countries that haven't done as well in the past are doing really well. Its nice to see no one country totally dominating everything:thumbup: Aussies are doing great!! I was watching rowing I think or was it swimming and SA looked pretty strong, we get everything after its happened unless we want to sit up all night:wacko: So I try to avoid the news until I get a recap on the Olympics channel:haha::haha: I really hope you get tickets, lucky duck:hugs::hugs:

I'm going to test at 12DPO as I'd rather avoid it but I need to know early to get scripts filled so I'll test then. i have steriods already that I can start right away but the Clexane I don't:thumbup:

Hopefulagain- I've never used a fertility monitor:shrug: just OPK's and temping, I know some ladies use Clearblue but I haven't the faintest idea how it works:haha::haha: Hopefully someone can help you out:thumbup:

Hello Suki,Jen,Ready,Milty and everyone else:flower:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal - thank you!!

I've been reading through some of yall's posts and cannot believe what some of you have gone through. My heart goes out to you. Several of yall have become my new heroettes! I cannot believe how gracious and strong so many of you are. 

There are days I am so cranky over all this that I do believe a crocodile with a bad tooth and PMS would be more pleasant to be around! :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Cd1 for me :nope:Having a bit of a break .take care everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Just a quickie cos OH managed to get extra tickets so i'm off to to watch team GB men play footy at Cardiff :happydance::happydance:.

Haven't POAS cos I can feel AF coming but I'm ok.

Peace- the website seems tio have lots of tickets but when you add to yor basket they say not available :growlmad:. I'm so lucky to have tickets for next week but was tryiong to get some tickets for OH + his brother but couldn't seem to do it :growlmad:. FX you get some :hugs:

Despie- so sorry AF got you sweetie hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:. Think I'll be joining you today or tomorrow

Have a great day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Cd1 for me too, on my 2 year ttc anniversary, with only a 24 day cycle.:cry:

Who would have thought that 33 was too old for me to get pregnant? Sometimes I still can't believe this is happening to me.

I have been off for a couple of weeks just licking my wounds post bad doc appointment. Will be off for a good while now. Everyone take care.


----------



## More4mom

Desperado167 said:


> Cd1 for me :nope:Having a bit of a break .take care everyone :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Take care Despi!!! Sooo sorry AF found you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

readyformore said:


> Cd1 for me too, on my 2 year ttc anniversary, with only a 24 day cycle.:cry:
> 
> Who would have thought that 33 was too old for me to get pregnant? Sometimes I still can't believe this is happening to me.
> 
> I have been off for a couple of weeks just licking my wounds post bad doc appointment. Will be off for a good while now. Everyone take care.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry AF found you too Ready!!! Take good care!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well ladies I've been reading trying to catch up

It seems we are all in a similar place mentally right now. Physically I'm about to O but am feeling how long this road has been.

Yesterday I was cleaning out my closet and found 5 expensive O tests and thought it was my lucky day seeing as how I'm about to O. Then I saw the test expired in Jan 2011:dohh:. Then I of course thought these things have a really long shelf life how long have I had them? Which my next thought was to long.


----------



## crystal443

Despie and Ready :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry AF found you girls

Suki- Have fun at the game !!!!

Milty- :hugs::hugs::hugs: its amazing how much time passes and what a shock when we realize how long we've been at this!! :hugs::hugs: Catch that egg this cycle :hugs::hugs:

Hopeful- You made me chuckle with the crocodile with a bad tooth and PMS :thumbup::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

I just watched swimming and saw empty seats...
But I hope you have fun!

By the way expired OPKS still work


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Well team GB footy was good & we won! What wasn't do good was getting home just after 2 am & getting up just after 5 for work- I'm so tired just wondering how I'm going to get through the day! Peace hope you got home better than I did.

We all seem to be struggling with lttc at the moment 8Im okay until I have a bit of hope! This cycle we didn't dtd at the right time but my guts have killed me all month & I've gone of drinking tea which in the normal world would only happen when I'm pregnant. Just waiting for AF to come then I might feel normal again.

Sending you all lots of love & baby dust

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## More4mom

Hey... Can I ask a technical sort of question... Sorry if TMI :blush: Is it possible to O on CD 12 when that's not normally how my cycles work? I've never O'd that early, usually CD 15 or later. Lots of EWCM on CD 11 and 12, then nothing. I don't normally have EWCM that early (not in 18 cycles anyway) which makes me wonder. I'm on CD 16 today and nothing. Could it be that haven't O'd yet, and looking at a longer cycle?? :dohh: I hate CM checking... I'm so not good at this!!! :shrug:


----------



## Milty

It is possible to O early. Even more so if you started taking supplements.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

Milty- Glad to hear your expired OPK's still work:thumbup: Hope your enjoying your summer!!

Suki- Wow, I'd be dragging a$$ if I only had a few hours sleep!! Glad the game was good though:flower:

More4mom- you can definatly O early or late as Milty said supplements can affect things or just a wierd cycle. Do you temp? Because you can tell by your temp shift if you've ovulated or not:shrug:

Thankfully it is FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## alleysm

More4mom said:


> Hey... Can I ask a technical sort of question... Sorry if TMI :blush: Is it possible to O on CD 12 when that's not normally how my cycles work? I've never O'd that early, usually CD 15 or later. Lots of EWCM on CD 11 and 12, then nothing. I don't normally have EWCM that early (not in 18 cycles anyway) which makes me wonder. I'm on CD 16 today and nothing. Could it be that haven't O'd yet, and looking at a longer cycle?? :dohh: I hate CM checking... I'm so not good at this!!! :shrug:

This is exactly why i temp! I normally o on cd 16 too and low and behold cd 12 this month.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Suki, wow....how did you manage to type something without your eyes crossing with that little sleep under your belt? You're a braver woman than I! Glad you enjoyed the game.

Milty, glad to know about the expired opk's. I don't want to know it by first hand experience though! :nope:

Crystal, glad it made you chuckle. Humor is my refuge these days.

Has anyone here ever used the FertilAid by Fairhaven Health? If so, how much did it change your cycles? I'm told it might when it helps balance hormones so I'm curious. 

Every day that I check the board, I am praying and half expecting to see that one of you got a positive. I find it odd to be so hopeful for those I don't know yet yall seem to "get it". Unfortunately most I know just don't "get it" because they've never had to deal with the issues at hand.


----------



## crystal443

Hopefulagain- I've never taken FertilAid so I'm probably not much help:flower: I would think if its balancing hormones it could throw things off a bit though:thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Just a quickie cos I'm at work and it is BUSY!! CD1 for me- tbh by the end i just wanted AF to come cos my tits were killing me for almost all of the 2ww :growlmad:. I'm thinking of taking angnus castsus (vitex) again because it was the only thing that seems to sort out my PMT, the only thing that worries me slightly was RS said it negatively affects fertility but alll the stuff I've read from people like Marilyn Glenville say it helps women increase progesterone (mine has been low) and helps get preggers.

What do you guys think?

Hopeful- never taken fertilaid but some of the things I've taken over the years have only changed my cycle by a few days usually making me O about CD13-14 (instead of my normal 15-18) which makes my cycles shorter and more normal length. it's just a case of tying and seeing I'm afraid.

Take care ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H0pefulagain

Thank you, Crystal.

Suki, I'd be interested to know if Vitex helps you. I've read some on it but don't know anyone who has used it with success.

I'm waiting for Hubby to get home. We were supposed to start tonight with the EMSP so the poor man may get attacked upon arrival. :blush: 

I'm old, I'm tired, and my bed is calling my name!


----------



## More4mom

crystal443 said:


> More4mom- you can definatly O early or late as Milty said supplements can affect things or just a wierd cycle. Do you temp? Because you can tell by your temp shift if you've ovulated or not:shrug:
> 
> Thankfully it is FRIDAY!!!!!!

I don't temp. As bad as I am at checking CM, I'm even worse at temping. But that's ok. I'll keep watch on the CM and see what happens. If it's possible to O early, then cool. BD timing would be pretty good then. 

Crap! Now my hopes are up...!!! I hate that when that happens!!! :dohh:


----------



## More4mom

H0pefulagain said:


> Every day that I check the board, I am praying and half expecting to see that one of you got a positive. I find it odd to be so hopeful for those I don't know yet yall seem to "get it". Unfortunately most I know just don't "get it" because they've never had to deal with the issues at hand.


Oh my gosh, Hopeful... You are too cute for words! And I agree totally... This board has been a life-saver for me. Even though I don't post tons, I still feel very welcomed and at home here!! 

I saw on another board that people referred to fellow trenders as "Cyber Aunties"... I thought that was pretty cute! I can't wait to be a 'cyber aunt" for the lovelies on this board!! LOL


----------



## H0pefulagain

That is cute! I like the term...cyber aunties it is!


----------



## crystal443

Suki- I was told Vitex is great for hormonal migraines but that it can affect fertility, buuut my progesterone is normal :shrug: Its the only normal thing but its normal :thumbup: So if it will help your progesterone then yeah go for it!!! 

Hello everyone else:flower: we went for a nice walk today and it was great :) Other then that the weekend seemed to just fly by :thumbup: Hope you all had a great one:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay :thumbup:

I'm having a horrendous period so am making myself have a very restful weekend which has been great for watching the Olympics. Yesterday was great for team GB I had a few tears a couple of times! I'm very excited for going up to London on Wed. I've started vitex and the vitb complex because I felt best when I took them and my progesterone has been low every time its been tested. TBH at the moment I'm more concerned about getting through the month without headaches, really sore tits and really heavy, painful periods.

Hope you all have a great day , love to Crystal, Despie, Ready, Jax, BF, Peace, Jen, Milty, alison, More4, hopeful, Mauiti, HA, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H0pefulagain

I think we figured something out today. We'd been using the First Response OPK's and the tests were predicting ovulation around cd 16, 17, 18 'ish, but my cm was not "in tune" with such. My cm was ewc around cd 11, 12, 13, 14 'ish. So we just weren't sure what to make of it.

Hubby had the brilliant idea to switch out the type of OPK's we're using and so we went with the Clear Blue Easy for this month. Well, it popped up with a big ole' smiley face this morning. I thought, "NO WAY!" But I checked my cm and sure enough...ewc!! 

I did notice this morning that my bbt rose just slightly and am hoping that is not an issue?

The only other thing we switched around was that I started the Fertile Aid and Fertile CM supplements, but that was literally only yesterday.

The kids were all out and about last night (they all went out with each other to various events or chaperoning on dates) so now I need to get creative and get rid of them for today! :winkwink:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Suki, I'm so sorry the cycles are so tough on you! I do hope the vitex and vitb help if not fix that for you. That cannot possibly be any fun at all...:nope:

Crystal, that walk sounds wonderful! We FINALLY had some rain and today is not over 100 degrees F out, so we might try one ourselves. It's been soooo hot for soooo long that we pretty much stopped walking for the last 2 months.

Hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend!




sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope you're all okay :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having a horrendous period so am making myself have a very restful weekend which has been great for watching the Olympics. Yesterday was great for team GB I had a few tears a couple of times! I'm very excited for going up to London on Wed. I've started vitex and the vitb complex because I felt best when I took them and my progesterone has been low every time its been tested. TBH at the moment I'm more concerned about getting through the month without headaches, really sore tits and really heavy, painful periods.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day , love to Crystal, Despie, Ready, Jax, BF, Peace, Jen, Milty, alison, More4, hopeful, Mauiti, HA, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello all!

After coming back from our cottage vacay, we took dd to see some university's so we have been busy-and driving A LOT!! It has been great for distraction, and I didn't temp pre-o so I'm guessing what dpo I'm on. It's kind of freeing! I feel pretty relaxed right now, since I know the lap appointment is a few months away I feel like I'm not trying too hard to ttc. I thought this month would be awful with our 3 year ttc anniversary but we are having too much fun!!

Crystal-that is another good looking chart girl!! Fingers crossed for you:thumbup:

Milty-I think I am 4 dpo right along with you-maybe we will both have some luck after our wacko cycles:wacko:

Suki-I took vitex in a fertility blend a while ago. It really helped my pms but that's the only difference I noticed. I hope it works wonders for you:flower:

Ready and Despie miss you both and hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing wonderfully and enjoying the weekend :kiss:


----------



## Milty

Yeah for cycle buddies !!!

AFM right now I'm not feeling the greatest. I'm having cramps almost like O cramps but not quite.


----------



## crystal443

Jen- Hello:flower: yeah its looking good so far but even if it is another BFP I have to give the steriods, clexane and baby aspirin a try and see if that helps. Might still have a few more disapointments so just taking it as it comes:thumbup: How are you?

Milty- I hope your feeling better:hugs::hugs: ovary pain of any type is not pleasant that's for sure:hugs:

Suki- uuuggghhh there is nothing worse then a hormonal headache:wacko: Hope the vitex helps with it and hopefully lighten your AF. Love to you too:kiss: Oh and you're so lucky to be going to London...lucky lucky duck:thumbup: The media here is saying this is Australia's Silver Olympics:haha::haha: we only seem to be getting Silver, such is life:thumbup:

H0pefulagain- Its winter here so lovely for walks etc. and doing things outdoors:thumbup: Glad the Clearblue is working better..how strange to get two different results but glad you got it figured out:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty-you know it's weird, I have been having AF style cramps since O. It sucks! Hope you're feeling better soon!

Crystal-will you test on a certain day so that you can start the steroids? I take baby aspirin daily recommended by my doctor, we have a lot of clotting issues in my family. My fingers are crossed for you!

So last night DH and I were at a wedding (it's a holiday today where I live). We were at a table with 4 other couples, all of them had babies one year or younger. And of course they talked about it constantly. So at first I was like oh jeez this is going to suck, but then something kind of awesome happened. Before the main course (which was the best wedding meal I've ever had!!) the first couple had to leave because their baby wouldn't go to sleep. Right after that a second couple did the same. And it continued till it was just DH and I, enjoying all the wine on the table, the dessert buffet and taking the centerpiece. We had a blast! It felt like a sign from above saying "enjoy this lifestyle while you have it!!" :thumbup:

Hope everyone is great and enjoying their summer (is it winter where any of you are??) :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

I just saw it is winter where you are crystal :haha: never mind me must be the left over wine talking!!


----------



## H0pefulagain

***TMI WARNING***

I'm posting this in the hopes that someone has had the same experience or something similar and on the flip side so that if someone reading it later has this experience, they know not to be worried if this is typical.

I'm a little concerned but mostly just curious. Here's what is going on. Any thoughts? Anyone else dealt with this in the past?

I started taking both FertileAid and FertileCM on Saturday. At that time, my CM was creamy and the OPK for the morning and afternoon were both negative.

On Sunday morning, the OPK popped up positive which is a bit early. It is a digital OPK by Clear Blue Easy. That would have been CD 11. I typically pop up positive around CD 16, give or take a day. I checked CM and it was egwc.

To make things weird, by late afternoon Sunday, the OPK gave me a negative and my CM was watery. I typically have 3 solid days of egwc CM. Today is the same thing...negative OPK and watery CM.

My bbt went up slightly yesterday and then down today. This would typically indicate I'm about to ovulate, no?

Could all this change be from beginning to take the FertileAid and the Fertile CM?

Any thoughts or help with this would be appreciated. My cycles are typically pretty ho hum and typical but this is all over the place in comparison to the norm. It just seems a tad early to see so much change when I just started taking the supplements the day before.


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> I just saw it is winter where you are crystal :haha: never mind me must be the left over wine talking!!

:haha::haha: Yeah it is winter here, I'm in Australia:winkwink:

H0pefulagain- OPK's rarely work correctly for me so I don't usually bother with them, do you temp? 

Well my temp is back down a bit this morning, I assume it was high because I've been sick so I won't test for another day or so and see what my temp does..no point wasting a test:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Hope keep in mind a positive OPK only means you should O in the next 24 to 48 hours ... So a positive on CD 11 could mean you O'd on CD 13

AFM my pain has been getting worse and I can feel it even over aspirin so I phoned the DOC and I have a US scheduled tomorrow morning:nope:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- so glad your going to get it checked out, you haven't been feeling well for awhile :hugs: Good luck at your US and keep us updated


----------



## Milty

Thanks I appreciate it and your right I have been off for awhile... I'm thinking about getting an HSG tomorrow too but I'm not sure if I can without more notice.
I wish I would have thought of it sooner :dohh:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Thanks I appreciate it and your right I have been off for awhile... I'm thinking about getting an HSG tomorrow too but I'm not sure if I can without more notice.
> I wish I would have thought of it sooner :dohh:

Hope you feel better Milty

I was told you could only get an hsg during the beginning of your cycle?


----------



## Milty

oh good to know...I havn't had one in like 13 years...gheez seems like forever ...

My last US was only 1.5 years ago...


----------



## crystal443

I think an HSG has to be done by CD12 or something like that, its been a few years since I've had one as well :) Isn't there a saline test they do by US though? Anyway, I'm just glad your going to get things checked out :hugs:

Jen-I hope Clomid worked its magic this cycle for you!! That stuff is torture, I got horrible migraines and terrible PMS :nope: wasn't pretty:blush: I can't knock it too much though, if it weren't for Clomid I wouldn't have Brooke and JD:thumbup:

OMG, I had my chart open when DH came home for lunch and he said oh no..I guess that's it for this month:nope: I told him I was sick those two days it was really high..37.2 is a fever not a pregnancy symptom:haha::haha: he's back at work and ok now but now I feel bad because I gave him false hope:wacko: Oh well he'll survive:haha::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi everyone :wave:

I hope you're all okay. Af is almost finished for me thank god! work is crazy busy and tbh I'm really strugg;oing being a lung cancer nurse can be very isolating and stressful if i could leave today and find a better less stressful/emotional job I would. Hopefully I'll be better able to cope after I've had my 2 week summer break :thumbup:

Milty- good luck with the US hope it's okay :hugs:

Crystal- I'm impressed your OH even knew the difference between pre + post ov temps! FX it stay where it is and you can POAS in a couple of days :hugs:

Hope- as others have said opks don't work for everyone and they only tell you it's coming, temping tells you when it's been :thumbup::hugs:

Jen- I love your new attitude, enjoy this life while you can stay out drinking and laughing :hugs:

Despie- we miss you come back when you can :hugs:

Sending love to Ready, Peace, BF, BAM, Shellie, Alison, Jax and anyone else I've forgotten

I'm off to London for the Olympics tomorrow :happydance: so won't be posting for a few days 

Almost forgot- got my colposocopy results and the cells were only inflammatory :happydance:. although i made the mistake of googling cerviicitis and know I'm thinking maybe we can't conceive because of that :dohh:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Well I just got done with the US and I'm pretty sure the results are bad. The scanner would not say much of anything but did admit it wasn't my imagination my ovary was very swollen. She took 67 pictures and yes I counted. At my US 1.5 years ago she took 15 so I must be screwed or something:shrug:

She also asked if we were TTC and when I said yes she grimaced. I wanted to say look lady it's no big deal whatever you see is recent and I've been TTC for 15 years. So I told her about my son to make her feel better. Weird I know why should I want her to feel better. Anyway she was like ohh good so you do have a child. :dohh:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty that's a weird reaction from her. A swollen ovary sounds serious, she ought to have been clearer to at least let you know what may going on there. Will you be taking the pics to a doctor? I hope you'll be ok never mind the u/s lady.

Jen glad your wedding seating turned out in your favour! 

:hi: everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all


----------



## Milty

Well she said the radiologist would be looking at them and she tried to contact my Doc before I left but their office didn't answer. She told me to expect a call this afternoon and most likely my doctor will want to see me. She really wanted me to wait for there office but I told her I had to get to work. 

I fully expect that they will likely be removing my ovary. I'm not surprised nor am I upset at this point. I probably will be later though. I knew it wasn't good yesterday when I could feel my ovary just by pushing on my side.


----------



## Milty

I forgot to mention she asked if I was on clomid or injections and I said no but told her I hyper O and she said well you do have 6 follicles on that side:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Well a got the results back kinda. I havnt met with my doc yet but her nurse said I have 2 large cyst. Which doesn't seem bad at all:shrug:

She prescribed me some meds I can take while TTC. I also need to meet with my doc about further actions. I'm assuming they are big enough for surgery.


----------



## crystal443

Milty :hugs::hugs: glad it isn't serious!! But why do US techs feel the need to do that and then not tell you what they see? They should either say what they see or shut up and take the scan, when I read your first post I was worried!! Milty maybe the cysts are there for a reason :shrug: maybe they can get something figured out so you can get your BFP :hugs::hugs:

Peace- have you started any of your meds yet?

Suki- I imagine your job can be very emotional and stressful:hugs: That would be a tough job!! 

Morning Jen, H0pefulagain and everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Milty I was so worried for you. Yeah why couldn't she just tell you. I'm glad you're finally seeing the doc though. Gosh you're amazing to have gone through all these crazy cycles and the pain. Hopefully you'll get answers and a plan going forward. 

Crystal, haven't started any meds yet, I'm doing 2 months of supplements and using this time to try ridding myself of the kg's I've gained since my first mc. Having said that I think I'm also sort of holding back because I'm anxious about the outcome. How about you, when you do start?


----------



## Milty

I guess the lady was worried because I'm TTC and it looks like I'm might have to have surgery but geez she acted like my ovary was gonna explode or something


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> Oh Milty I was so worried for you. Yeah why couldn't she just tell you. I'm glad you're finally seeing the doc though. Gosh you're amazing to have gone through all these crazy cycles and the pain. Hopefully you'll get answers and a plan going forward.
> 
> Crystal, haven't started any meds yet, I'm doing 2 months of supplements and using this time to try ridding myself of the kg's I've gained since my first mc. Having said that I think I'm also sort of holding back because I'm anxious about the outcome. How about you, when you do start?

If I get a BFP in the next few days I start the meds right away if not I don't start them until I get pregnant..I'm like you though, I'm anxious because I know we could still have a bumpy road ahead:wacko: Part of me wants to get the BFP so I can try the meds and part of me wants the BFN so I don't have to worry:shrug: Part of it was I didn't want to let DH down which I was feeling guilty about..but we had a good chat a few days ago and the first thing he said was he understands it might take a few tries even with the meds and I feel like a weight has been lifted:thumbup: 

With this cycle I don't mind a BFN to be honest, I think my uterus could do with the break and I'd like to be in a bit better shape, I stopped taking DHEA when I was pregnant so I'm a bit worried its been out of my system for awhile and it needs to build back up:shrug: We'll see how it goes and take it as it comes:thumbup:

Milty- If you do need surgery, it will give the doc a good chance to look around and maybe there's something they can do for your hyper O..good god woman 6 follies is a lot in a natural cycle..there's got to be soemthing they can do to get you into a more natural ovulation:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I'm impressed with your DH. And I totally understand how you feel I would be the same.

As for me I have always believed my hyper O is the problem. My old FS used to tell me most of his patients ended up getting pg in a month the had several folicals and the more they had the better chances they had. He also pointed out how hyper O did not effect the rest of my family blah blah blah

Even my OBGYN and my mom says that's not it

I just have a feeling I have no good eggs because I'm growing to many. It's also getting worse with age. My US 1.5 years ago I had 4 on one side and 3 on the other and my US in the past were usually 3 or 4 total.


----------



## Milty

Suki have fun at the olympics !!


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki I am jealous have a blast girl!!:thumbup:

Milty what a relief, I was worried for you!

Crystal hoping for that bfp for you, now that there is a plan I'm sure it will help:hugs:

Hello and big :hugs: to everyone else! Got my day 21 test today, at least now I will know not to pay attention to the receptionist saying my number is "a good pregnancy indication":dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- have you ever considered IVF or you don't want to go down that road..its a hard road and it doesn't always work but if it is hyper O with premature eggs then the labs can now mature the eggs to fertilise them :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah I had saved up $25 grand for it and everything but I was told my olds were very low. So I decided to wait until 30 if no kids by then I would. Well I got pg right before. My FS and doc both said that after having one baby I should be ok and having the one sorts things out. 

Well now here I am today and my sin is almost 9. I am unsure as to what to do know. I really have a fear of medical procedures and I don't like to take medicine so IVF would be really really hard for me. Also I've always wanted lots of kids so one IVF will not really get me there. I always thought I would have 6 to 8 kids and then after they were a bit older I would adopt a couple.


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi Ladies,

It's been weeks. We've been traveling. Mother had an operation and I had to be there, DH followed a couple of weeks later. I felt nauseous the whole time, and have been breaking out, not like me. 

I have news. Big news.

Turns out there's a reason I've been nauseous - I'M PREGNANT!!!

I'm now 6 weeks and 6 days preggers. 

I may never know if it was from all the supplements I was taking, the TCM, the acupuncture, the new doctor and the HGH and Metformin treatment for PCO, the DHEA, or some or all of the above. 

All I know is after all the assissted methods, these seem to be more effective. And right on the cusp of my 42nd birthday!

One thing though, we are not celebrating anything yet - this is more a celebration that it's possible for me to conceive - there are some many hurdles to pass still, I don't want to even think or talk about them, just try to remain calm and positive, and not have too many expectations. 

Am I being silly? Should I not try to enjoy this? 

I'm too afraid to be upset if this doesn't work out, and don't want to have too much hope. 

I'm just grateful I got this far.


Wishing all of us dust and good luck!

Alex
Apologies upfront as I will repost this on another thread with a mostly different audience, but I do hope some may benefit from my experience.


----------



## never2late70

Thank you. Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Milty

Yeah congrats!!! I think some celebration is in order:happydance:

Like you said know you know you can get PG

I'm praying for a happy and health 9 more months for you


----------



## Jax41

Alex aka ByAnyMeans, lady I take my hat off to you :howdy: after all that you've been through little miracles do happen and may this one be a beautiful one. Wishing you and your husband much happiness!! :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Byanymeans . Massive congrats xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

Congrats BAM!!!

Milty-I feel the same way as you, apprehensive about ivf...happy that your scan turned out to be not so bad!

My chart right now looks like a big check mark! Ahhh if only it was a sign:haha:

How is everyone today?


----------



## Milty

Well I must say I'm not going to blow up but my scan is not the greatest either. I havnt had the appt with my doc yet but this is what I do know. 

I have 2 large cysts and my ovary is very swollen. They are going to trick my body into thinking its PG in hopes of the cysts going away or getting smaller. I started taking progesterone last night for that purpose. It maybe that I have to have surgery which the nurse has already mentioned. 

There are different types if surgery but some can affect fertility:shrug:

I'm currently trying not to google anything besides definitions but it's getting harder the longer I have to wait. 
I'm also taking pain meds every 4 to 6 hours just to function normally :growlmad: I don't like taking medicine


----------



## crystal443

Alex-:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Def celebrate it!!! :hugs::hugs: SO happy for you and your DH!!!


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Well I must say I'm not going to blow up but my scan is not the greatest either. I havnt had the appt with my doc yet but this is what I do know.
> 
> I have 2 large cysts and my ovary is very swollen. They are going to trick my body into thinking its PG in hopes of the cysts going away or getting smaller. I started taking progesterone last night for that purpose. It maybe that I have to have surgery which the nurse has already mentioned.
> 
> There are different types if surgery but some can affect fertility:shrug:
> 
> I'm currently trying not to google anything besides definitions but it's getting harder the longer I have to wait.
> I'm also taking pain meds every 4 to 6 hours just to function normally :growlmad: I don't like taking medicine

Milty-:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope the meds work quickly and you feel better as soon as possible!! FX'd you don't need surgery either, why do doctor's say if you've had a kid then things should sort themselves out? They don't always sort themselves out:wacko:


----------



## Milty

I know that always annoyed me although it did work for my other friends so that was kinda annoying too


----------



## crystal443

Either is annoying..agreed:thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Milty

I'm sooo excited


----------



## peacebaby

Massive congratulations ByAnyMeans:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well done to you for taking all those supplements and meds - it's a mission in itself especially the awful tasting TCM herbs. Whatever it was, probably synergistically all coming together to get the right balance - and it worked!!

Wishing you everything of the best for a healthy 9mnths :flower: Will you be taking any other meds for the 1st tri?
:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Well I must say I'm not going to blow up but my scan is not the greatest either. I havnt had the appt with my doc yet but this is what I do know.
> 
> I have 2 large cysts and my ovary is very swollen. They are going to trick my body into thinking its PG in hopes of the cysts going away or getting smaller. I started taking progesterone last night for that purpose. It maybe that I have to have surgery which the nurse has already mentioned.
> 
> There are different types if surgery but some can affect fertility:shrug:
> 
> I'm currently trying not to google anything besides definitions but it's getting harder the longer I have to wait.
> I'm also taking pain meds every 4 to 6 hours just to function normally :growlmad: I don't like taking medicine

I hope you won't need the surgery and the progesterone works. Sorry that you have to take pain meds. When can you see the doc? They should prioritise your appointment. No google:nope:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki hope you enjoyed your day in London. Can't wait to hear about it!

Jen, are you doing progesterone tests every cycle? Wish I could.

Crystal,so I'm not alone then! Thank goodness! I have the same anxieties. Its nice that your hubby understands, I need to have that talk here definitely. I know its all for a good cause and don't mean to sound vain but I just don't want the weight gain from the steroids and progesterone. Progesterone alone causes me huge issues so imagine with the steroids. And I'm scared of the other side effects. Thinking of lowering my dose. What dose were you on previously and was it to suppress the immune system? 

Jax how are you?

Ready & Despie miss you ladies:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi ladies and so nice to see your messages when waking up this morning!

I feel like my good news, as temporary as it could very well be, is like our good news - inching forward to find things that work and things that maybe didn't, which we can all 

Crystal - not sure what I'll be taking going forward, we meet with the doctor next week and will be asking him then. He's a much older man than our previous doc and I expect he's pretty old school so expect he may be against them. 

I actually wanted to ask you - did you continue the DHEA?

Meanwhile, it's so nice to be among you ladies.

Alex


----------



## crystal443

Peace- 15mg of prednisolone :wacko: and yeah the weight gain :nope: I have cut out all sugar and have convinced myself it is the root of all evil so hopefully the low carbs and walking everyday will help keep my weight down :thumbup: your not vain Peace, I worry about that as well :hugs::hugs:

Alex- Yep still on DHEA and I had a chemical last month :wacko: but FS has confirmed I have immunity issues on top of the low AMH so I think my road will still be bumpy but the DHEA is working to get pregnant we now just have to get the bean to stick :thumbup: I am so chuffed for you though!!!! Your DH must be over the moon :hugs::hugs:

Milty- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day! We finally got rain here so everyone is a bit more chipper than typical. We've been in a pretty rough drought this summer.

BAM, Congratulations!!! How very exciting! My prayers are with you and your little one.

Milty, I sure hope the pain subsides and they can take care of things for you asap. So sorry you're having to deal with this. 

Suki, hope you had a blast in London and enjoyed it thoroughly!

AFM (I'm learning all kinds of neat little abbreviations here), the OPK just tripped for the 2nd time this month. The bbt and cm both support what the OPK is saying so now I'm totally confused. That makes 2x this month. One of which was a week early. This one would be right on time for the typical. Poor Hubby may start feeling "used".


----------



## crystal443

Hello ladies!!!!

I was going through photos and found this of my DD and cat:haha::haha: she was watching the Olympics with him:haha: So glad today is Friday:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1510.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Milty

Oh sooo cute


----------



## crystal443

Yep. he'll lay on you all day as long as he's got a soft boobies to keep him warm:haha::haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Cute cat! Beautiful daughter!


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal, gorgeous daughter, cat and chart!!

How is everyone doing today! Happy weekend!!!

We are having a party this weekend, so that should keep my mind off the TWW, although my chart doesn't look too promising so I'm not holding out much hope!
I will be glad to have a clomid free cycle though, it's been a long 3 months:happydance:

:hugs:To everyone


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Suki hope you enjoyed your day in London. Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Jen, are you doing progesterone tests every cycle? Wish I could.
> 
> Crystal,so I'm not alone then! Thank goodness! I have the same anxieties. Its nice that your hubby understands, I need to have that talk here definitely. I know its all for a good cause and don't mean to sound vain but I just don't want the weight gain from the steroids and progesterone. Progesterone alone causes me huge issues so imagine with the steroids. And I'm scared of the other side effects. Thinking of lowering my dose. What dose were you on previously and was it to suppress the immune system?
> 
> Jax how are you?
> 
> Ready & Despie miss you ladies:hugs::hugs:


Peace, I'm only getting prog tests while I'm on clomid, as I'm not being monitored with ultrasound. How are you doing Hun?:hugs:

Milty, hope you are feeling better...I am such a baby, I take Tylenol weekly I think! 

Wow this thread got really quiet! I think we are all missing Despie and ready:cry:


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm missing everyone:cry:

I am really feeling better and I'm not taking meds anymore so that's good

I will say my meds make me very emotional



Are you going to test this month


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty glad you are feeling better...I know emotional, clomid turns me into a puddle. I cry once a day at least:haha:

I don't think I'll test because I feel just like every other month, I'm kind of like meh whatever since I found out my surgery date!


----------



## Milty

I had a lap done years ago

It was not that bad. Infact it was better than most every other test I've ever had.


----------



## Jennifer01

Ohh I'm glad to hear that, I'm a little nervous but mostly just glad it's finally getting looked into!


----------



## Milty

Your chart looks interesting Jenn...does the clomid do that?


----------



## Jennifer01

:haha: I know it looks exciting, but it's partly the party we had last night I think-went to bed in the morning and went to the bathroom a couple of times before I temped. I was not going to put the temp in but for whatever reason I did:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Well even before that last temp it's interesting. I'm mean it staying up longer than norm and your temps overall are higher


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I agree with Milty, your chart is looking good chick :hugs::hugs: 

Milty- your chart is looking good to, you did O right? because if you did, that chart is looking promising :hugs:

Your asleep for a lap right? If so it'll be a piece of cake :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yes you are and when you wake up your foggy for a bit too which makes it nice

My chart is good because of my meds I'm on progesterone and something like HCG to trick my body into thinking I PG. I won't even get AF until doc decides I'm ready


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty is there still a chance you could be pg this cycle or did they confirm somehow when you had the ultrasound?


----------



## Jennifer01

I was up for a couple of hours last night with some crazy pains. They started in my lower abdomen and radiated down through my vagina. Really painful, every 20 seconds or so untill eventually they tapered off to once an hour...I think they are gone now. It was bad enough last night that I considered going to the hospital. Something I've never felt before. Any ideas?


----------



## crystal443

Jen- have you tested yet? You can get pulling pain and pains shooting in early pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

No, I rarely test anymore.
I was thinking maybe a bacterial infection kind of thingy which would explain my high temp the other day too. My dpo is a bit of a guess bc I wasn't temping so I just went by ov pains. I think I'm 12 dpo but I could be anywhere from 10-13. If AF doesn't show by Friday I will test or call my doctor :shrug:
I feel like the collective knowledge of the ladies on this board will diagnose me :haha:


----------



## Milty

Oh I guess there is a chance because I did O but my ultrasound was at only 4DPO so way to early. The lady did say I had a good thick lining ...so of course I asked if it was to think and she said no perfect:wacko:

If what my doc is doing is working then my chart should look like I'm pg...if it doesn't look it then it's not working


Oh and by the way I always hope everyone on here can diagnose me
By the way have you thought of clomid induced cysts?


----------



## Jennifer01

It must be working because that's a good looking chart!

The only reason I didn't think of cysts was the location. My ovary pain is usually almost at my back close to my kidneys. This was right above my pubic bone and down into my lady bits! It was the weirdest pain ever!


----------



## Milty

Hmm sounds promising...am I allowed to be hopeful?


----------



## Jennifer01

:haha: of course you can Milty! I'm kicking myself for not temping earlier because it would be nice to know my actual dpo. Honestly I think I've got a weird bug or something but I always welcome people hoping for me:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Well I am def hopeful for you Jen, any kind of weird pain down there at 10-12 DPO is a great sign :thumbup: 

Milty- If your doctor is tricking your body into thinking its pregnant...maybe that will kickstart things for you when you get your AF :shrug: we're more fertile after a miscarriage or a birth and your AF would be like a first AF after a pregnancy in a sense so hopefully it kicks starts things for you!!


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay. Sorry i have been MIA I have been very busy. I had am amazing time at the Olympics the stadium was fantastic and the atmopshere was electric :happydance:. I loved it so much me and OH drove to London on Sunday to watch the men's marathon which was a great day. I'm CD 13 starting to get EWCM so think I will O in the next few days so need to start shagging :haha:

Jen- I'm quietly excited for you, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- sorry AF got you, i hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Milty- sorry about the cysts i hope the progesterone isn't making you too hormonal :hugs::hugs:

Brave- where are you in your cycle? I think you're a few days ahead of me so are you POAS yet for O? :hugs::hugs:

Hi to ready, peace, HA, Jax, BAM, Shellie, Alison, Manuiki and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope you're all okay. Sorry i have been MIA I have been very busy. I had am amazing time at the Olympics the stadium was fantastic and the atmopshere was electric :happydance:. I loved it so much me and OH drove to London on Sunday to watch the men's marathon which was a great day. I'm CD 13 starting to get EWCM so think I will O in the next few days so need to start shagging :haha:
> 
> Jen- I'm quietly excited for you, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Crystal- sorry AF got you, i hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Milty- sorry about the cysts i hope the progesterone isn't making you too hormonal :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Brave- where are you in your cycle? I think you're a few days ahead of me so are you POAS yet for O? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to ready, peace, HA, Jax, BAM, Shellie, Alison, Manuiki and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,


What a once in a lifetime experience you have had Suki!! I don't know anyone that's ever been to the olympics, you must have been so excited!! Now get shaggin:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Well I am def hopeful for you Jen, any kind of weird pain down there at 10-12 DPO is a great sign :thumbup:
> 
> Milty- If your doctor is tricking your body into thinking its pregnant...maybe that will kickstart things for you when you get your AF :shrug: we're more fertile after a miscarriage or a birth and your AF would be like a first AF after a pregnancy in a sense so hopefully it kicks starts things for you!!

I'm sorry AF got you crystal:hugs:I think you said before that maybe your body could use a break to recover? I hope you're doing well:hugs:


----------



## Milty

crystal443 said:


> Well I am def hopeful for you Jen, any kind of weird pain down there at 10-12 DPO is a great sign :thumbup:
> 
> Milty- If your doctor is tricking your body into thinking its pregnant...maybe that will kickstart things for you when you get your AF :shrug: we're more fertile after a miscarriage or a birth and your AF would be like a first AF after a pregnancy in a sense so hopefully it kicks starts things for you!!

You know I had not thought of that but your right!! Thanks

What would I do without you guys


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :hugs:

Suki- you are so lucky!!!!! I think the Olympics in London would have been a great one to go too :thumbup: It was a great games to watch on TV so it must have been amazing in person :)

Jen- yep I'm fine with AF :thumbup: we'll just try again :hugs::hugs: Jen, your chart is really showing some promise :hugs: but I do not like testing early either so I know where your coming from :)

Milty- When do you go back to the doctor?

Good Morning everyone!! Wow its quiet on here lately, hope everyone is doing ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning ladies :hugs:
> 
> Suki- you are so lucky!!!!! I think the Olympics in London would have been a great one to go too :thumbup: It was a great games to watch on TV so it must have been amazing in person :)
> 
> Jen- yep I'm fine with AF :thumbup: we'll just try again :hugs::hugs: Jen, your chart is really showing some promise :hugs: but I do not like testing early either so I know where your coming from :)
> 
> Milty- When do you go back to the doctor?
> 
> Good Morning everyone!! Wow its quiet on here lately, hope everyone is doing ok :hugs::hugs:


Crystal, it has been so quiet here lately! It always makes me smile when I read your good morning message and it's 6:30 pm here:haha:
I am liking my chart also but know enough not to get too excited anymore.
I'm glad you are fine with AF, I hope you do some recovering so you can get your sticky bfp:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- The time change is just so weird sometimes, its hard to remember that everyone is in a different season as well :wacko: Sometimes Australia feels like the Twilight Zone:haha::haha:

As for your chart:) you haven't had the second half drop, its stayed up after your mid DPO dip and that's a great sign!! As Milty said this one looks different from your other charts:thumbup: I've got everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen- The time change is just so weird sometimes, its hard to remember that everyone is in a different season as well :wacko: Sometimes Australia feels like the Twilight Zone:haha::haha:
> 
> As for your chart:) you haven't had the second half drop, its stayed up after your mid DPO dip and that's a great sign!! As Milty said this one looks different from your other charts:thumbup: I've got everything crossed for you:hugs:

:hugs: thanks crystal, I think I'm going to see what my temp says in the morning and go from there. I started having that weird pain again tonight so DH wants me to call the doctor tomorrow:shrug:
Also, it's my dd's dream to live in Australia!


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I think being LTTTC we think it "won't" happen for us :shrug: its very hard to have hope sometimes but if your temp is still up tomorrow..well one would have to wonder:coffee::haha::haha:

Your daughter would love it here I'm sure :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I wouldn't mind living there either. 

Well I am supposed to go back after AF but before O ...I think the 22nd is my scheduled date. I'm beginning to doubt my meds today as I started to have O pain again but very mild and EWCM. So that means my estrogen is gearing up right?

Suki I'm so jealous of you...what an amazing thing to do....we need more details


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Everyone! 

Suki, I'm soooo jealous of you getting to go to the Olympics. So glad yall enjoyed yourselves!

Jenn, your chart really does look good. Prayers, positive thoughts, and body parts crossed here for you!

I decided I was going to work myself into not thinking about the TWW this time around. Well, I worked myself into being a very sore and tired old thing instead! But at least I didn't think on it much today. Now I just hope I can move come morning! :dohh:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen- I think being LTTTC we think it "won't" happen for us :shrug: its very hard to have hope sometimes but if your temp is still up tomorrow..well one would have to wonder:coffee::haha::haha:
> 
> Your daughter would love it here I'm sure :thumbup:

I know you're right...I'm on my 3 year ttc anniversary cycle so I'm at the point where seeing 2 lines on a test would make me fall over and bash my skull off the toilet!!:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I wouldn't mind living there either.
> 
> Well I am supposed to go back after AF but before O ...I think the 22nd is my scheduled date. I'm beginning to doubt my meds today as I started to have O pain again but very mild and EWCM. So that means my estrogen is gearing up right?
> 
> Suki I'm so jealous of you...what an amazing thing to do....we need more details

But your chart is looking the way it's supposed to right?


----------



## Milty

So my pain woke me up a couple hours ago 
Which makes this the 2 day in a row to do that and I haven't even had 3 hours of sleep to be able to temp correctly but the ones I've done are way down. I don't think this is gonna hold off my AF.


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> So my pain woke me up a couple hours ago
> Which makes this the 2 day in a row to do that and I haven't even had 3 hours of sleep to be able to temp correctly but the ones I've done are way down. I don't think this is gonna hold off my AF.

Oh Milty that sucks!! Will you contact the doctor today? Sometimes my awful AF pain wakes me up in the night and it ruins your day. Do you know what the next step is if the meds you are taking don't work? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I really don't know if it's the next step or not but she thought I might need surgery...she may put me on the pill:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I really don't know if it's the next step or not but she thought I might need surgery...she may put me on the pill:shrug:

How frustrating! I hope whatever happens it gets resolved quickly so you can feel better soon!


----------



## Jennifer01

Girls...I am having an anxiety attack!! I just got my first bfp in 18 years. I am shaking!!!
It didn't come up immediately but after about 30 seconds, it's not super dark but definately not a squinter either!! I am freaking out!


----------



## sukisam

I KNEW you were pregnant your chart loooks amazing, so chuffed for you. Are you on your own? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We need to see the test xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> I KNEW you were pregnant your chart loooks amazing, so chuffed for you. Are you on your own? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> We need to see the test xxxxxxxxx

Thank you I'm seriously in shock!!
I sent DH out for a digital to make sure.
Do you know how I can take a pic with my phone and post it?


----------



## sukisam

I'm so pleased for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

On my phone I take the photo and either email it and open it on laptop and attach that way or I take the photo on my phone then use photobucket app, transfer media (ie photo) to photobucket and then you copy the IRL code and paste it onto the end of your post.

I guess you're not going to be able to do any of that if you've just got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Do you feel any different? i know you've had weird pains we were getting excited about :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

I just did the digital..it says 2-3 weeks pregnant!!

https://m1064.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jlb1975/b9c73b78.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## sukisam

OMFG!!!!!! You are well and truly preggers! I'm SO pleased for you sending lots of sticky dust your way you have some exciting months ahead of you.
How's your OH? I bet he's over the moon
Brilliant news I can't stop smiling 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> OMFG!!!!!! You are well and truly preggers! I'm SO pleased for you sending lots of sticky dust your way you have some exciting months ahead of you.
> How's your OH? I bet he's over the moon
> Brilliant news I can't stop smiling
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you so much suki:hugs:
I think we are still in shock. I had a big plan to surprise him if I ever got a bfp but of course I ran screaming from the bathroom like an idiot!! It will be his first and my first in 18 years!!
It's the month of our 3 year ttc anniversary
4 days after dh's birthday
1 month after we were told we had a 2% chance of ever conceiving.
It's just so surreal right now!
I keep thinking its positive because I have a weird disease or something:haha:


----------



## Milty

This is soooo wonderful I'm so excited for you:happydance:

I'm working right now but still had to do the happy dance


----------



## Milty

Oh yes I've heard of this weird disease it's called ummm ummm 

Ummm

HCG bactria itis :haha:


JK I'd be the same way sweets


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Oh yes I've heard of this weird disease it's called ummm ummm
> 
> Ummm
> 
> HCG bactria itis :haha:
> 
> 
> JK I'd be the same way sweets


:haha::haha::haha:
I'm not even joking I looked up diseases that can cause false positives...damn dr google!! It just feels so shocking!
And thank you for happy dancing at work for me:hugs:
Are you feeling any better?
Did you get a hold of your doctor?


----------



## Milty

I'm at the doc now

No happy danincg here ...they might admit me


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I'm at the doc now
> 
> No happy danincg here ...they might admit me

Oh Milty I hope everything's ok hun:hugs::hugs:
Thinking about you!


----------



## Milty

Oh no I meant they might admit me for thinking I'm crazy for dancing

I'm ok


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Oh no I meant they might admit me for thinking I'm crazy for dancing
> 
> I'm ok

I thought you meant admit you for your cysts:dohh:

What did the doctor say?


----------



## Milty

It's half the size almost already :happydance: but was leeking fluid so that caused the to come back. Oh and the smaller one was gone


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> It's half the size almost already :happydance: but was leeking fluid so that caused the to come back. Oh and the smaller one was gone

That is great!!:happydance:I assume you had an ultrasound?


----------



## crystal443

I effing knew it!!!!!!!!!!!! JEN:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin:
:yipee::yipee:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:



Ahhhhhhh Jen!!! I am so happy for you:hugs::hugs: You made my day:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- fab news for you too:happydance::happydance: so when would you be allowed to have your AF? When the cyst is totally gone?


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> I effing knew it!!!!!!!!!!!! JEN:happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin:
> :yipee::yipee:
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhh Jen!!! I am so happy for you:hugs::hugs: You made my day:flower:

:hugs: thanks girl!! DH and I were laughing all day about how I was bawling all the way home from the FS appointment, and he yelled "that's it! I'm getting you pregnant this month for sure!!":haha:
It's very surreal, and no matter what happens now we know that we are capable of achieving pregnancy..a big deal when your are told your chances are so small!

Hope it's a great day in lovely Australia :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- Its funny when we have our darkest moments with TTC, something happens to renew our hope :hugs::hugs: Its an amazing feeling to see that BFP after so long :hugs::hugs:

Its a gorgeous day in Melbourne:haha::haha: Sunny and warm with a slight chill in the air:coffee:


----------



## Milty

I agree with you guys ....when I got my socks knocked off with my positive test with my son it forever changed me to think there is always a chance no matter how small 

Ok AFM I am much better already sony doc wants me to keep taking the meds for just 3 more days and thinks I will have AF in five. However I think AF is coming regardless. I'm already having signs like EWCM that lead up to AF. I will keep taking it of course but I still say AF is coming soon. 

The only sign I have left that comes from progesterone is the achy boobs

So the doc and I have a bet going :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- that is fab news!!! So once your AF comes are you good to go TTC again? Or do you need to wait a few cycles?

I totally agree Milty, doctors throw numbers around when they really have no idea what your chances are :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah we are good to TTC she also thinks extra rest for my overies might have done them good. Whatever that means. 

She even told me if I don't get AF in 6 days take a test:haha:

Like I would really wait that long


----------



## crystal443

Milty- that would be amazing :hugs:Hopefully your ovaries enjoyed their vacation and are ready to get back to work:haha::haha: but it would be even better if you already have a BFP:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

When are you allowed to start testing?


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Oh yeah we are good to TTC she also thinks extra rest for my overies might have done them good. Whatever that means.
> 
> She even told me if I don't get AF in 6 days take a test:haha:
> 
> Like I would really wait that long

Ohhhhhh Milty that would be amazing!!!!
How long will you wait to test?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm 14dPO right now so I could test now if I want but from what I understand it would be positive either way or something. So she said to be sure wait 6 more days. 

I've already started mild cramps. So I'm think AF by Friday for sure and maybe even tomorrow night


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I'm 14dPO right now so I could test now if I want but from what I understand it would be positive either way or something. So she said to be sure wait 6 more days.
> 
> I've already started mild cramps. So I'm think AF by Friday for sure and maybe even tomorrow night

What is it that you are on that would give you a positive??
And cramping isn't always a bad sign girlfriend:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Some fertility shot


----------



## crystal443

Milty- cramps are good in early pregnancy :) I always feel like AF is coming..its like really crappy PMS:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Milty the thing that's throwing me off with your chart is that the temp is continuing to go up :shrug: If it were from progesterone only it should kind of even out but your temp just keeps climbing. Even with progesterone if your due AF then you'll get it or at least that's how it was explained to me for the IVF cycle :shrug: the progesterone would only bring it up to what it should be so your either pregnant and it stays up or your not pregnant and you get AF regardless.

I sound like a rambling lunatic :) Anyway, i hope you got my point:haha::haha:Your chart is looking good even with progesterone :thumbup:


----------



## H0pefulagain

OH MY LANDS!!! CONGRATS JENN!!!! sooooo excited for you!:cloud9::happydance:

Milty, it just HAS to be a BFP for you too! Hoping and praying!:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Milty the thing that's throwing me off with your chart is that the temp is continuing to go up :shrug: If it were from progesterone only it should kind of even out but your temp just keeps climbing. Even with progesterone if your due AF then you'll get it or at least that's how it was explained to me for the IVF cycle :shrug: the progesterone would only bring it up to what it should be so your either pregnant and it stays up or your not pregnant and you get AF regardless.
> 
> I sound like a rambling lunatic :) Anyway, i hope you got my point:haha::haha:Your chart is looking good even with progesterone :thumbup:

^^wss!!


----------



## Jennifer01

H0pefulagain said:


> OH MY LANDS!!! CONGRATS JENN!!!! sooooo excited for you!:cloud9::happydance:
> 
> Milty, it just HAS to be a BFP for you too! Hoping and praying!:thumbup:

Thank you!! It's not sinking in yet. I am going for a beta tomorrow-get this, I call the fertility clinic to cancel our appointment, she ask why, I tell her. Then she says well why don't you come in here for your beta and an ultrasound? But I never got any kind of treatment there, we listened to the fs and left. But she said if I come there I can get my beta results same day so...yup, I'll go for that!
Wow who's rambling now:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- its ok ramble away, that's great you can get your betas and an US at your FS!! It will give you peace of mind so go for it!!!! 

This is a Festivus Miracle!!!.....holy sh*t you caught the pig!!!!! Hang on, was it caught the pig or ride the pig?:haha::haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

holyf*ckingsh*tb*llocks!!!!!! I take some time off from this stupid website because it's only making me feel worse lately, and I MISS A BFP!!!!!!!!! holyf*ckingsh*tb*llocks!! That's all my feeble sleep-deprived mind can say right now!!!!!!! Jen caught the pig!!!!!!!!!!! And now she's going to ride the m*therf*cker for the next 9 months if I have anything to say about it!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

(I think it was caught the pig, but wtf difference does it make now that someone's got the damn thing in her grasp??!!!!! :haha: :haha: :haha: It's been so long since we had a BFP on here that none of us can remember our own damn saying anymore! :haha: :haha: )


----------



## HappyAuntie

Wow, sorry - I normally don't cuss _quite _so much, but I am just so f*cking excited I can't control myself right now!!!


----------



## Milty

Ok Jen you have to us about your appt as soon as you can


----------



## Jennifer01

HappyAuntie said:


> holyf*ckingsh*tb*llocks!!!!!! I take some time off from this stupid website because it's only making me feel worse lately, and I MISS A BFP!!!!!!!!! holyf*ckingsh*tb*llocks!! That's all my feeble sleep-deprived mind can say right now!!!!!!! Jen caught the pig!!!!!!!!!!! And now she's going to ride the m*therf*cker for the next 9 months if I have anything to say about it!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> (I think it was caught the pig, but wtf difference does it make now that someone's got the damn thing in her grasp??!!!!! :haha: :haha: :haha: It's been so long since we had a BFP on here that none of us can remember our own damn saying anymore! :haha: :haha: )


Yes, it was caught the pig, to then be on the pig:haha::haha:
Because I said that if I ever got a bfp I would look up for a flying pig straight away:haha:
Also-I cuss quite a bit:haha: I always say its because I never cuss around dd (yes, who is 17!!) and I can't at work so around adults I've got to let it fly:haha:

Thank you girls so much for your support. I know for me the only pregnancies I have been happy about for about the last year have been ltttc ones-maybe that's not fair but people that would say its not have never been ltttc. I feel every one of us deserves it more than anyone. You girls are the best!

On a ridiculous side note, last night DH says to me "oh, tell your friends online about the coke!" (he calls you my "online friends":haha: yeah he's a weirdo)
So right after the doom and gloom fs appt I started looking up succes stories, and one lady said her doctor told her hub to drink a can of coke a half hour before bd because it livens up the swimmers. I told DH kind of laughingly, he took it seriously and did it. He now thinks it contributed to the bfp:dohh: bless him!


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Ok Jen you have to us about your appt as soon as you can

I will, I'm nervous!!

How are you feeling today? Is the pain getting better?


----------



## Milty

Yes interesting enough no pain at all today:happydance:

Of course the Coke helped:haha: you never know plus now in his mind he's the man


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Yes interesting enough no pain at all today:happydance:
> 
> Of course the Coke helped:haha: you never know plus now in his mind he's the man

That's great that you're not feeling the pain, how long till testing now?:winkwink:

Oh yes he really does, several times in a row he said (tough guy voice) "I did it!" while pointing at my gut (which at this point we both know is a result of candy and French fries, not him "doing it") :haha::haha:


----------



## alison29

THAnK GOD some hope WOOT WOOT JEN!!


----------



## Jennifer01

alison29 said:


> THAnK GOD some hope WOOT WOOT JEN!!

Thanks Alison, how have you been?:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hey girls!:flower:

The clinic called and said my beta is 380 (something? I heard the 380 and blacked out a bit)
I will go back Wednesday for a repeat(because I will be out of town until then) and then ultrasound the week of September 10. This is still unreal!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Oops multiple post!


----------



## alison29

380 that is a great beta jen...how many dpo? could be twins with clomid. I have been fine just not posting because i don't want to bore you all.


----------



## Jennifer01

alison29 said:


> 380 that is a great beta jen...how many dpo? could be twins with clomid. I have been fine just not posting because i don't want to bore you all.

You wouldn't bore us!:nope:

I believe I am 15 dpo, could be a day or two off. I was worried that it was a high number, the nurse said it was normal:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- that's a great Beta :thumbup: our FS suggested a can of coke or a cup of black coffee 30 mins before BD as well:haha::haha: he said even with normal swimmers it makes them go faster:wacko: I thought he was wacko but maybe not:haha: We've never tried it because I don't normally buy coke but yeah..must work:flower:

I've always found BNB to be a bit of a strange place when it comes to BFP:wacko: You never know where its ok to say I got a BFP:blush: because some ladies get upset but this is a TTC area and that is the hope of TTC is to get pregnant:happydance:your right I feel so happy when one of us LTTTC ladies get a BFP because we've worked so much harder for it:hugs: Celebrate your success Jen you've waited a long long time:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen- that's a great Beta :thumbup: our FS suggested a can of coke or a cup of black coffee 30 mins before BD as well:haha::haha: he said even with normal swimmers it makes them go faster:wacko: I thought he was wacko but maybe not:haha: We've never tried it because I don't normally buy coke but yeah..must work:flower:
> 
> I've always found BNB to be a bit of a strange place when it comes to BFP:wacko: You never know where its ok to say I got a BFP:blush: because some ladies get upset but this is a TTC area and that is the hope of TTC is to get pregnant:happydance:your right I feel so happy when one of us LTTTC ladies get a BFP because we've worked so much harder for it:hugs: Celebrate your success Jen you've waited a long long time:hugs::hugs:


Thanks crystal and I know what you mean about the bfp thing here. I loved reading about one of "our" ladies getting a bfp because we have gotten to know each other and we have all been through a lot. What would drive me nuts was to read on another thread that someone was miserable because it's been 4 months without a bfp and then they are preggo next cycle:dohh:
That's why I only go on this thread now:flower: For me it was actual hope...not drive by hope:haha:


----------



## crystal443

I have a few journals I go to and here and the test thread but mostly because Milty,Liz and few others are on there but yeah I def avoid the drive bys. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Lousy drive-bys! :grr:

Earlier today I made the mistake of venturing out into the regular over-35 room and caught a post from a woman wondering what she's doing wrong because she's not pregnant yet and it's been TWO WHOLE CYCLES. Really. And when she was in her early 20s she got pregnant the first month they tried, so she's certain there's something wrong with her now. :gun: :gun: :gun:

Nope, the only BFPs that I am able to celebrate are the LTTTC BFPs. :hugs: :happydance: :hugs:

(Edited to clarify - the only BFPs that don't make me feel like dying on the inside are the LTTTC BFPs... lest any lurker think I'm a completely horrible person. I'm only slightly horrible. :haha:)


----------



## crystal443

I know hey? Can you imagine 2 cycles and NOT pregnant?


----------



## peacebaby

OMG holy macoroni! I knew I'd miss something great. Jen woohoo, you're on the pig:happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you and wishing you the best 9 months :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:That's a great beta! May this be the end of our dry spell ladies. 

Ready where are you, there's news to celebrate:happydance:

Jen so besides the clomid what else did you do this cycle that made the pig come out of hiding? Your dh must be so thrilled.

Crystal so your doc is saying give the swimmers a caffeine boost?

2 cycles sheesh that's tough hey urghhh:growlmad: Thank goodness I didn't see that.


----------



## crystal443

Peace- He mentioned the caffeine at one of our first appointments when we were going over things that can help etc. We've never tried it because DH's swimmers are fine and we didn't want to tempt fate but yeah I've been told that one. I've ordered Is My Body Baby friendly?I think that's what its called..Dr.Beers book anyway on immunity and pregnancy :shrug: If there's anything I can do to help myself I really need to :) We'll be looking at a cycle of IVF in Nov but I don't want to do another cycle until everything is under control or there's no point spending the money. 

I'm also hoping to get a sticky bean on our own without IVF and if we wait til Nov, FS will have just gotten back from that conference so maybe he'll have something different to try. He's going to increase the steroids to 25 mg and see if that helps as well :)

What's going on with you? Are you still waiting out a cycle or two? Missed you peace :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Ok I'm still in shock, nice happy cussing kinda shock lol! So the pig actually fricken exists. How apt Jen, you coined the term and now you're the first on the pig:haha:

Just read back and I see that your DH drank Coke, interesting. Well then its settled, out with the fruit juice and in with the Coke. 

Milty, hoping you're next. Sounds promising. Crystal's right about the progesterone.

I was at the men's marathon on Sunday and after the umpteenth pregnant lady passed by, the lady next to me remarked to her friend how many there were. So her friend says really loudly " Oh pregnancy is in epidemic mode this year..." I wanted say hell no, not an epidemic until ALL my Bnb friends are pregnant!

I hope this is it, c'mon pig repeat this Festivus miracle.


----------



## Milty

Eh I havnt got PG the last two cycles either :haha:

Yes I'm sick in the head ...can I blame it on the meds?


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Crystal :hugs::hugs: Sorry about the chemical.

The book is excellent, you'll be hooked lol. Although it is somewhat technical, it makes sense. At the back he cites lots of studies on which supplements to take etc and he has some diet tips and spells out the treatments pros & cons. 

Believe it or not, I put off ttc these last 2 cycles because I'd lost my nerve and will to go through all that schlep! I just couldn't face any more of the stress. But the plan is to start next cycle, early Sep and now Jen's news has given my a bit more confidence. In the meantime I'm focusing on my fitness and trying to lose the weight I've gained - never had to diet in my life but somehow after 3 mc's and being on/off progesterone, comfort eating, not exercising (I was told not to during implantation time but that's just not feasible with lttc) I am now overweight :nope:. I don't want it to spiral out of control especially because my treatment will make my gain weight. Luckily I enjoy working out, always been active so I'm happy to get back into it. 

I'm sure your treatment will work and you won't need ivf. Maybe consider starting the meds earlier - that's standard here, usually the steroid is taken at 1dpo, stopped if no bfp. Not fun to have to take it 2 weeks each cycle but it helps avoid chemicals.


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Eh I havnt got PG the last two cycles either :haha:
> 
> Yes I'm sick in the head ...can I blame it on the meds?

:haha::haha::haha: It's all on the meds.


----------



## Milty

But see my temps way down today

See I have normal levels of progesterone so if I take it to then my temp goes up and as my levels decrease it goes down but is still higher than normal because of meds ....

Ok see really I have no idea about the stuff I just can imagine being pg do I'm looking for logic


----------



## crystal443

I'm fine until its time to test and then I can feel huge anxiety, its horrible and its def because I've lost my nerve:wacko: I've contemplated a break from TTC but then I want to keep going for now:thumbup: My cycles are on the longish side too so if I take a break it would be for awhile:haha::haha:

I've always been slim and not had to worry what I ate but yep this is the first time in my life I've been a bit "chubby":haha::haha: So just going to stick with little to no sugar, lots of veggies and exercise and focus on the staying healthy part, its hard with so much stress sometimes because I've given up all my stressbusting comforts:dohh: but we'll get there!!

I'm going to test really early and if there's even a hint of a line I'm calling for the script and then I'll have them for the next time and I can also ask him about taking it from O onward:thumbup: 

Nothing makes me happier then one of us getting a BFP, it really is great :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hey Milty:flower: If it is a BFN this cycle which I have everything crossed it isn't, you should have a good shot next cycle with your body thinking it was pregnant etc. this time:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yeah I was hoping that might be the case

I tried researching it but I can't find anything on it

I did find a lot on after MC or having a baby but not tricking your body:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

I think its the same :shrug: if the hormones are there I wouldn't think it would matter how they got there would it? Exciting Milty!!!


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> I know hey? Can you imagine 2 cycles and NOT pregnant?

Can you imagine a world where you would actually EXPECT to get pg in 2 months?!?:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> OMG holy macoroni! I knew I'd miss something great. Jen woohoo, you're on the pig:happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you and wishing you the best 9 months :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:That's a great beta! May this be the end of our dry spell ladies.
> 
> Ready where are you, there's news to celebrate:happydance:
> 
> Jen so besides the clomid what else did you do this cycle that made the pig come out of hiding? Your dh must be so thrilled.
> 
> Crystal so your doc is saying give the swimmers a caffeine boost?
> 
> 2 cycles sheesh that's tough hey urghhh:growlmad: Thank goodness I didn't see that.

Thanks peace!:hugs:You have been so quiet lately I hope you are well!

You know, I was on clomid for a couple months prior cd5-9 (although I do ovulate on my own) But when I had the terrible depressing fs appt and we were discussing the possibility of iui at the end of the year I asked him what days he prescribes it (because I got it from my ob/gyn) and he said 3-7. So I decided I would take it 3-7 since it was my last try on clomid so what the hell-plus he said 2% so I figured messing with the meds couldn't do much harm anyway! That's all I can really think of, didn't even lie down after bd like usual:shrug:

I know it's so early but I committed to enjoying it, something that I thought would never happen!


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Yeah I was hoping that might be the case
> 
> I tried researching it but I can't find anything on it
> 
> I did find a lot on after MC or having a baby but not tricking your body:shrug:

So are you still taking the meds? 
Your head must be spinning, it seems so confusing!:hugs:
I hope the tricking your body thing works!!


----------



## sukisam

Jen- so pleased for you the beta is great :thumbup::hugs:.

I'm off to France for a week I've never had so many holidays than I have this year :blush:, I just decided to live life despite lttc and my mission is to have more fun and enjoy the things that matter :thumbup:. Got a positive opk today so need a quick shag before we go :blush::haha:

Hope you all ahve a great week :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Suki have fun in France and your right live life


----------



## Milty

Yes I took my last meds so we will see 

And yes I've been very hormonal


----------



## H0pefulagain

Suki, enjoy France! I'm trying not to be jealous! :winkwink:

Jenn, still so excited for you! I told Hubby and he said that means there's hope for us too! I'm just excited that it worked for you and cannot wait to hear all the details over the next 9 months.

Milty, I know you're trying not to be too hopeful, but I cannot wait to hear that you have a BFP.

I have a question for yall. I have never experienced a BBT temperature dip during my lutteal phase before. I had one this morning. I'm 7 dpo. I called my doctor. His wife is his nurse and they are both dear friends. I was a bit worried as that is something I have not seen before. She said it is possibly an implantation dip as that happens for some women. She said it happens for about 10% of women with no implantation as well. 

My question is this: Did those of you who have had BFP, and do BBT, have an implantation dip? 

I want to be hopeful but I just don't dare. AF should be here on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Milty

I have dips all the time some more dramtic than others. I hate to not sound supportive but this could be normal. How long have you charted for? The big question really is this normal for you. 


If you want I've tons of charts in my signature link


----------



## LLbean

so is a year and a half long enough to say LTTTC? sigh

Hi everyone


----------



## Milty

Oh LL:hugs:

I hate that your here because I'd rather see you with your baby but yes you are more than welcome here

Love you sweetie


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Milty...yes it's been since March 2011 "officially"


----------



## Milty

You know LL we have had a lot of successes here among us. Many of us have been told we have no chance ect. 

Jenn was told last month 2% odds she would get pg well guess what a few pages back you can see her double lines


----------



## LLbean

oh that is wonderful!!!! Well at 42 now...sigh I started at 40... I do worry


----------



## Milty

I know Hun but I do have more confidence in you than I do myself


----------



## Milty

Ok I know you guys have been telling me this but I have to ask


Will progesterone really not stop your AF? 

My doc seems to think so


----------



## LLbean

well they say that once you know you are not pregnant to stop taking it so you get a regular period. I guess it depends on the type of progesterone...I'd think the cream is not as intense as the oil shots I got with IVF


----------



## LLbean

LOL Milty why do we always have more confidence in others than we do on ourselves? 

I have NO DOUBT in my mind that Crystal will get her baby soon for instance. I know you will too! yet I do wonder about myself LOL


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Ok I know you guys have been telling me this but I have to ask
> 
> 
> Will progesterone really not stop your AF?
> 
> My doc seems to think so

When I'm just on suppositories, AF always comes anyway. When I'm on PIO (the shots), it keeps her away. :shrug:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Yeah I was hoping that might be the case
> 
> I tried researching it but I can't find anything on it
> 
> I did find a lot on after MC or having a baby but not tricking your body:shrug:

It worked for a friend of mine on the very next cycle. Everything crossed for you!


----------



## peacebaby

LLbean said:


> so is a year and a half long enough to say LTTTC? sigh
> 
> Hi everyone

Actually its too long, you should have started moaning after 2 cycles :haha:

Sorry that you find yourself here but lovely to have you :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm not on the suppositories I had a one shot and pills


----------



## Milty

Yes I'm moaning every two cycles I don't get PG


----------



## peacebaby

I think we should all whine and moan after trying every 2 cycles. 

So those are progesterone pills Milty? I feel for you, progestrone can make one so hormonal. Usually they use BCP to stop AF.


----------



## Milty

That is true my doc said that but she didn't want to give me them on the off chance I was PG:haha: I actually laughed in her face. I felt bad immediately. She has been my OBGYN for 20 years so I know her pretty well. I think she wishes she had been a FS nowdays. She is using me as a guinea pig and tried something she has been thinking positively about. She says lots of docs have used one or the other thing with good results and she using both things at the same time.


----------



## peacebaby

She sounds great Milty and its good to know this round is not her only game plan, you have the BCP option too. One of the two will surely work:thumbup:

Hopeful the temp dip could well be implantation. I've always had it, i dont temp all month long but my drop is usually noticeable. The next few days should give you a better idea.

I'm still hyped by Jen's news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty said:


> I have dips all the time some more dramtic than others. I hate to not sound supportive but this could be normal. How long have you charted for? The big question really is this normal for you.
> 
> 
> If you want I've tons of charts in my signature link

Thank you so much for the reply, Milty. I don't think you sound unsupportive. I think you're being honest which is what I needed to know. 

This is the first time I've had a dip during my lutteal phase. I find that odd and was hoping after what my nurse said but if it is typical for some, then I know better than to get excited. I've noticed every little twitch and pain in my upper stomach today. 

I'm pathetic. I got home, rushed to the computer and logged in to see what kind of replies. I trust yall more than google or half the nitwit docs out there. Horrid thing to say but yall've "been there" and "get it".

Thanks again!


----------



## H0pefulagain

Welcome LL!! Sorry you're here but welcome!

Just so yall know, I'm a tad competitive and since you set the new standard at 2 months of cycles then whine, I shall be whining every month and a half. I just cannot be outdone.

I told Hubby about the catching and riding the pig and he got all serious looking and said, "what kind of people are you chatting with anyhow?" I told him "hormonal women who are sick and tired of trying and waiting". He said, "so they are like you". I'm almost offended as I try to think of myself as not being hormonal! :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Liz :hugs::hugs: I was wondering when you were going to join us :) I think we've had better success then some of the other threads lately with BFP's...you'll love this thread!!

Milty- hormonal is flippin fantastic!!! :) cmon BFP

Suki- I am so jealous...FRANCE??? My dream holiday..where are you going exactly?

Jen- How are you feeling? Still chuffed for you :hugs::hugs:

Hopefulagain- my last three charts have been BFP charts if you want to take a look feel free :) I agree with Milty though dips are quite normal :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> That is true my doc said that but she didn't want to give me them on the off chance I was PG:haha: I actually laughed in her face. I felt bad immediately. She has been my OBGYN for 20 years so I know her pretty well. I think she wishes she had been a FS nowdays. She is using me as a guinea pig and tried something she has been thinking positively about. She says lots of docs have used one or the other thing with good results and she using both things at the same time.

Milty I really hope your OB/GYN figures something out for you!! There's so many things to try nowadays besides only IVF so I'm glad things are coming together for you:thumbup:

H0Pefulagain- Who's hormonal? No hormonal ladies here:tease::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Your right Crystal France is a big country where are you going in France?

Hope your DH thinks like mine

Jen how are you feeling? Like someone said earlier in this thread since we are LTTTC we should get easy pregnancies


----------



## Milty

Ok besides this month I'm the most unhormonal girl I know but DH thinks soo hormonal


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> LOL Milty why do we always have more confidence in others than we do on ourselves?
> 
> I have NO DOUBT in my mind that Crystal will get her baby soon for instance. I know you will too! yet I do wonder about myself LOL

I think everyone thinks this way Liz...I honestly wonder if I'll ever get a sticky bean but I don't doubt anyone else will:) I can remember Jen saying last cycle it would never happen for her and her FS gave her a 2% chance and she got pregnant that cycle...hang in there we never think it will happen for us but it does :hugs::hugs:

Milty- I got my first BFP in 14 years after my failed IVF cycle:shrug: I still think all the meds form the cycle before helped my body prepare for a BFP :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Ok besides this month I'm the most unhormonal girl I know but DH thinks soo hormonal

My DH thinks I'm hormonal even when I'm not:haha::haha: I think he's more hormonal then me though:thumbup: Men never think they're hormonal:wacko:


----------



## Milty

I know why is that! :shrug:

Geez my DH is the most moody person I know


----------



## H0pefulagain

I have an employee that says women have hormones and men have manmoans. Cracks me up.:haha:


----------



## Milty

:haha: love it


----------



## LLbean

we get moody once a month, they get moody all month long


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh ladies I think I'm going crazy....I do want this cycle to over with


I keep thinking if I just stay up late enough the AF will start and I can move on but now its almost tomorrow Blah!


----------



## H0pefulagain

Okay....my technotard question for the night....

How do yall get the cycle charts down in your signature?


----------



## Milty

Ok I think under the sharing drop down you select the graphical ticker the copy paste into your signature under your BNB usuer CP


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I fee for you, that's how I was feeling on Monday:wacko: I kept going to the washroom hoping it would start just to end the hormones :)

Liz-uugghhh men!! They are moody all month and a bit whiney too :)

H0pefulagain- manmoans:haha::haha::haha: LOVE IT!!! Just follow Milty's instructions to get your chart in your signature :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yeah now I want to see it


----------



## H0pefulagain

Please forgive my ignorance, but where do I find the sharing drop down? I'm looking everywhere I can think of, and do not see it?


----------



## LLbean

Not on BNB but in FF hehehe


----------



## Milty

At the top of FF you have: Home; Data; View; Analysis; Sharing


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi gorgeous girls!!

I haven't got the chance to catch up today (you have been chatty!!) but I'm leaving for a few days to the united states-it's no France, but we go every year for back to school shopping. I want to come back to good news so get on it:haha:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Where in the US are you going?


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Where in the US are you going?

Almost at the border wanted to get every last message in before I have to turn my phone off:haha:

We are going to Pennsylvania, the shopping is great and tax free, a miracle when you live in a 15% tax province! I usually try to support local but we do this trip once a year, mostly for dd who can get some things there that aren't available near us.

Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## Milty

You too have lots of fun!


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone I'm back :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Glad to see you back how you doing?


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Glad to see you back how you doing?

Really good ,destressed and happy :haha:Think I will get my crosshairs tomorrow :thumbup:Hows you today ..?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Brave how come your chart is not in your signature? we want to see :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Eh I'm sleepy and tired. Waiting on AF so I can start next cycle. I'm pretty excited about the next few


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Eh I'm sleepy and tired. Waiting on AF so I can start next cycle. I'm pretty excited about the next few

Is af late ?have you tested ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok to add your chart to your signature...

go to FF and click on SHARING at the top right hand of the page...there under a sub menu that says CHARTING HOME PAGE click on GET CODE...and select the bbcode that says CHART THUMBNAIL...copy that and paste it in your signature


----------



## Milty

Well yes it's late but my doc had me on progesterone which is supposed to hold up your AF. I'm off it now so I just have to wait for my body to gear up. But I'm still not used to the 14 day LP so this month really is driving me crazy


----------



## Milty

So DH found out AF hadn't showed so now he's gone to the store for a test

I like to test but I don't want to this time:shrug:


----------



## H0pefulagain

YES!!!! Oh, I SOOOOO hope it is a whopping BFP!!


----------



## Milty

No it's a BFN


----------



## H0pefulagain

:growlmad::hugs: I'm so sorry, Milty. Hang in there because if what I'm reading from other gals on here is right (and it typically is from all appearances), you might have a better chance with this next cycle. And who knows? Could it be that it would be too early on to really tell?


----------



## Milty

Oh no I'm like almost 17DPO so it's not early

But I am really looking forward to the next few cycles


----------



## H0pefulagain

Good! Maybe Jenn's positive news will rub off on the rest of us!


----------



## crystal443

Milty-:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope AF arrives soon for you so you can move on to these next cycles :) very exciting!!!


----------



## crystal443

Liz- looks like you O'd girl:) fx'd for you :hugs::hugs: I hope I O at a reasonable rate this cycle its been up into cd 21, cd 24 the last few cycles so I'm hoping it will be a bit more back to normal this time :shrug:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Thanks everyone for the FF instructions for making the chart show up in my signature line!

I've got to set up a chart on FF and then add it. Gives me something new to obsess over vs the next 4 days. In 25 yrs of marriage my Hubby has NEVER paid attention to when AF arrived. Now, he is clocking me like a track star or something. 

It used to be the kids asking, "are we there yet?" Now it's Himself asking "is it here yet...or did we do it this time?" Gotta love him!


----------



## LLbean

H0pefulagain said:


> Thanks everyone for the FF instructions for making the chart show up in my signature line!
> 
> I've got to set up a chart on FF and then add it. Gives me something new to obsess over vs the next 4 days. In 25 yrs of marriage my Hubby has NEVER paid attention to when AF arrived. Now, he is clocking me like a track star or something.
> 
> It used to be the kids asking, "are we there yet?" Now it's Himself asking "is it here yet...or did we do it this time?" Gotta love him!

its easy to set up with FF...you can click on my chart and there it will tell you how to do it..there is a JOIN NOW-FREE button on the upper right hand of the page


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> Thanks everyone for the FF instructions for making the chart show up in my signature line!
> 
> I've got to set up a chart on FF and then add it. Gives me something new to obsess over vs the next 4 days. In 25 yrs of marriage my Hubby has NEVER paid attention to when AF arrived. Now, he is clocking me like a track star or something.
> 
> It used to be the kids asking, "are we there yet?" Now it's Himself asking "is it here yet...or did we do it this time?" Gotta love him!

Awww :haha::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Are you back from vacation yet Bravemom?


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Are you back from vacation yet Bravemom?

Yes just back and just got my crosshairs today :happydance::happydance:Feeling great apart from a bit of a dizzy spell last night and I have gained four and a half pound :blush::haha:Hows you ?:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I'm great, you'll lose the weight you put on lovely..that's what vacation is for :hugs: I bet your kids had a blast :) Yaahhh for crosshairs, I hope I O a bit sooner this cycle..took forever the last few cycles :(


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> I'm great, you'll lose the weight you put on lovely..that's what vacation is for :hugs: I bet your kids had a blast :) Yaahhh for crosshairs, I hope I O a bit sooner this cycle..took forever the last few cycles :(

It's hard isn't it waiting to o :growlmad:Mine was early this month by three days which is weird as I am usually only early if I take the soy ,lucky I had my cbfm with me and opk sticks otherwise I would have missed it ,hopefully your cycle will settle down soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug got my dhea ,should I start it today or wait till the start of my next cycle ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Bmom got my crosshairs today too!


----------



## Milty

Ohh cycle buddies for you guys

Bmom sometimes when you are traveling back and for you retain water from sitting so long...just a thought


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Bmom got my crosshairs today too!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ohh cycle buddies for you guys
> 
> Bmom sometimes when you are traveling back and for you retain water from sitting so long...just a thought

I wish it was but I have just been eating too much :blush:Need to badly sort myself out for tomorrow ,been snacking way too much and my jeans are feeling it around my tummy :nope::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I think all my excitement over the next few cycles has completely scared AF away:nope:

I even tried to check my cervix and could even get to it


----------



## LLbean

Milty do you think you skipped it all together? are you sure you are not pregnant? can they do a blood test?


----------



## Milty

Well my Doc said I should have AF by Sat. if not test on Sun because most likely I was PG. Thats when I laughed at her. 

She told me I will have to come in on Monday if I haven't got AF for test which I'm assuming would be blood test. 

I can say though my AF is not coming today for sure. I have all this little signals that have always happened at the same time relative to the time I start. Sometimes it's off a max of 4 hours but I have not had any of those signs yet and they start 24 hours before AF. :shrug:

Also my temps are still high which usually they fall. 

But I'm 17DPO and I see no second line. 

I guess these meds just really affected me. :shrug:

Sorry for driving everyone crazy


----------



## Milty

I should say I did start those AF symptoms at 14DPO but they went away within a few hours...

I just really want to move on or obviously be PG


----------



## Bravemom

Milty I hope you get some answers tomorrow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

you are not driving us crazy, we are on the journey with you. I hope it is pregnancy!


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> you are not driving us crazy, we are on the journey with you. I hope it is pregnancy!

Yip we are all kinda crazy together :haha:In a good way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

You're not driving us crazy. I'm a bit impressed with how calm you are about this! I think we're all holding our breathe, hoping, and praying you are PG.:hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

YES!!! I got my chart to post! I'm feeling all nerdy and smart and stuff now....

It was looking okay until this morning and then my temps took a dive. At this point, I'm assuming it is a no-go this month and I'll get the obligatory visit from that foul witch, AF.


----------



## crystal443

Milty- You're not driving us crazy..it is no fun to be hormonal at 17DPO and still be in limbo about what's going on...trust me, I totally get where your coming from so feel free to rant away about it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bmom- that sounds totally foreign after calling you by the other name for so long:haha::haha::haha: You'll be fine with your weight just get strict with yourself again:) Holidays are to relax and have fun though so don't beat yourself up to much about it:)

Liz- How are things going for you? I hope you get some answers soon so you can move on to bigger and better things then this same old same old every month. At least you'll feel like your in with a chance which I think makes all the difference. I'm still holding out hope for your DHEA super egg :) It takes up to 4 months to have full effect so hang in there!!

H0peful- Glad you got your fertility friend working:thumbup: its still early for your temp to come back up

Jen- How are you feeling? 

Suki- Hope you had a great weekend :) :hugs::hugs:

Peace- Hope your having a great weekend as well, I hope my book gets here this week..I'm looking forward to reading it!!

Not much going on for me, DD is home "sick" today:haha::haha: she actually ate too many sugar free candy last night and now she's got the runs:blush: and horrendous gas and gas pains:haha: so she isn't sick, she just didn't know you couldn't have more then 2 of the candy or they leave you running for a toilet:winkwink::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies

Milty, hope you can get a test on Monday. I had a similar cycle on the progesterone, normally I have a short luteal phase but it dragged on and eventually i got a blood test. You're not driving us crazy at all!

Bravemom, welcome back, missed you so much :hugs: 

Crystal, your poor DD hope she recovers soon. I was going to ask can your doc give you the meds in advance so you have it on hand ready to start at a moments notice? I'm just worried that if you need it on weekend it may cause a lot of unneeded stress trying to get it and a day or two can make a huge difference. 

LL your avatar pic is beautiful as always!

Jen, i checked in because i'm driving myself mad wondering if you're ok lol! Hope you're enjoying your shopping trip, so awesome to be able to drive across the border & be in an entirely different country.

Hopeful, i like the manmoans haha

Ready, HA, Suki, Jax, Alison everyone else :hi:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Peace

Crystal hope your DD feels better soon... OH and you never told me how your DS is doing with protein shakes?


----------



## Milty

Hope yeah for your chart

Crystal so sorry about DD

Well looks AF has arrived :happydance::happydance:
None of my usual signs just went to the bathroom and boom red in the loo:shrug: I'm ok with it though I mean different is good.


----------



## LLbean

Oh good so on to a hopeful cycle Milty!!! :dance:


----------



## Milty

I do have to say I'm very excited about the next couple cycles


----------



## LLbean

I'm excited for you too!!!


----------



## crystal443

Peace- I have called FS office and his receptionist has said I need to come in anyway for bloods etc so I can get the script then...she told me to start testing from 5/6DPO onward and call as soon as there is a hint of a line so that's what I'll do. The day we were there it never occured to me to get the scripts :shrug: Had I asked I'm sure he would have given them to me...he kept talking about immunity and chemicals and different things to try and I never thought to ask:dohh: so I've ordered IC tests and I've got some FRERS on standby:thumbup:

Liz- I told you I bought the Bodytrim+ system which is low carb and it gives meals, recipe book etc. Its basically that you have 6 protein portions per day and a starch at breakfast and then unlimited veggies with lunch and dinner. There's a cheat day a week followed by a protein day I guess to keep the body burning fat:) 

I took DS to the doctor to make sure this was ok for him to follow and to find out what his healthy weight should be, because he's so large framed his weight is ok to be a bit higher then we thought. He has 13 kilo to lose and he's stuck with it:thumbup: I ended up having to go and buy different protein shakes because alot of them have a high sugar content but he has those and I found some low carb protein bars, boiled eggs, chicken breast etc. we bought him a few weights and an exercise bike and he goes to pilates with me now:haha::haha: but he actually likes the stretches:thumbup:

He's lost 7 kilo so far, DD cheats daily and DH is so tall he only had 6 kilo to lose:growlmad: so he's maintaining now. I've made sure to follow it to a T with him so he doesn't get discouraged and has someone in the same boat kind of thing:thumbup: I've lost my 10 kilo but I still have another 5 to go before I'll feel like myself again so its going good :thumbup: How about you? Do you do the whole no sugar, low carbs?


----------



## peacebaby

Wow Crystal a 10 kg loss is awesome! Great that your DS has kept with it and having you doing it with him must help alot. I want to lose 12 to get to my pre-ttc/mc weight. Low carbs and cardio workouts is what i'm doing too, hope it works. Yes, i've also been told to test early so i start the meds but some of my meds I will start before ov and then progesterone after ov.My dr also said make sure to use a reliable test so i'm stocking up those because with my chemical in June the IC's never picked it up so i stopped the progesterone which was the wrong thing to do! 

Milty :hugs::hugs: but yes the next cycle is definitely one to be excited about. Will you get another scan to see how the ovaries are doing?


----------



## Milty

Yes I timed my scan appr to be right before O But that's when I thought my LP would be 14 days this month. 

So my appt is on the 28th which would have been CD 13 when I usually O. Now it will be CD 11 which is still not bad and I will find out how many follicles I have going.


----------



## LLbean

I try to do the low carb low sugar as much as possible. I believe I have lost about 10lbs already ...not 10 kgs though hehehe hopefully soon!


----------



## Milty

Now that I have 15 pounds to loose (may have been caused by cysts) I'm doing low good carbs as well. I also don't eat them after lunch.


----------



## crystal443

Peace- your IC's didn't pick it up? I have a 4 FRERS now, maybe I'll pick up another pack of 3 and use both,I've lost the 10 kilos since May after the D&C so its taken a little while but I think everything slows down after something like that :thumbup: I still have a good 5-8 kilos to go and I'll be back to where I should be:) Thanks for letting me know about the IC's that would be my luck:wacko: I'll pick another pack of FRERS up tonight while their on sale for 14.95 :thumbup: I'm going to let DH know about your meds and see what he wants to do. He'll say call the office and make an appointment I'm sure:)

Liz- Low/no sugar seems to work best for us and in the long run I hope its healthier..FS says it should help egg quality as well so we'll see. Its taken since May to get the 10 kilo off but its started moving after I cut the sugar :) 10 lbs is fantastic Liz :hugs::hugs: I find once it starts coming off it seems to get easier :thumbup:

Milty-you got AF:happydance::happydance: roll on your next cycle!!! On cd11 you'll be able to see how many follies and they should give you an estimate on what day the egg will be ready:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yup that is what I'm hoping for 

10kil is a lot good job!


----------



## crystal443

Milty- do you still have your veggies or salad after lunch? I'd be starving if I couldn't have those


----------



## Milty

Oh yes I eat veggies & protein for dinner and a fruit for a snack


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Good morning (well for me and Crystal anyway, Good Evening for many of the rest) ladies!

I'm almost all caught up, seems a lot going on. 

Milty - best of luck next week with your scan; I know the feeling of having wacky cycles, I was always regular, then after the IVFs would become totally unpredictable, with one cycle over 30 days! Then less flow, almost no flow, which was very worrying. :hugs::thumbup:

Suki - hope you're enjoying France (how could yo not be???) - am envious, even though I can't think of traveling anywhere right now

LLbean - I agree with what Crystal said, it's all about hanging in there...:hugs:

The the new and returning ladies - welcome and welcome back:flower:

Peace, Jenn, Alison - how are you?

Cyrstal - hi! :hugs: And good to see you on a healthy diet program :thumbup:, I and DH have been through a number of these, if you're interested can tell you my / our experiences 

It's been while, I've just been nauseous every day, almost all day. Now at 8 weeks. I need to eat about every 40 minutes, then feel well for a while then need to eat. That was fine up to yesterday when the food stopped helping and I was more exhausted than usual. It's a holiday here today and I'm not due to see the doctor until Thursday, but DH wants to call him to see what he thinks and if I'm ok. 

I've been moody and hungry and eating all kinds of things I don't usually eat, DH is having a good laugh about it but makes me feel conscious about gaining weight. 

Speaking of which, there has been talk about no-/low-carb diets. DH has been doing this for the past 3 years, he's not a big, overweight guy but puts on a bit so goes completely off carbs (no rice, bread, pasta or pizza) for 6 weeks and he drops 5-6 kilos without even working out, more if he works out). He says it's not as difficult as it sounds, the wanting part, jut the what-to-eat part since carbs are everywhere and most of them are bad. As addicted he is to his breads and pastries when he goes off them he's quite disciplined and I'm proud how he sticks to it and his results.

Hope this helps and hope all you ladies are well.

Alex:dust:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- ok, I was going to say you've got some willpower there, I'd crack under the pressure:hugs:

Alex- so nice to hear from you and glad everything is going well :hugs::hugs: I've never had a weight problem before so this is a new one for me :shrug: I've always eaten healty and just never had to worry about it before. Over the past year I've really slipped with what I've been eating and alot of it has been comfort eating so its time to get things going in the right direction again :hugs::hugs: Morning sickness is no fun but it is a good sign all is going well so hang in there and men always think its funny when there's morning sickness involved, maybe they should have it for a few days and I bet it would be different:) when do you go for your US? Glad to hear from you and so glad all is going well!!

Peace- When DH got home for lunch I told him you take your meds earlier and he said either go and call or give me the number and I will, so I did call :) the FS isn't in today or Thursday or Friday he has hospital and his other clinic so I go on Tues the 28th at 10:00am but if there's a cancellation tomorrow or Wed she'll call me to go in then :thumbup: DH asked me to tell you thank you for letting me know about the meds and the IC's :)


----------



## LLbean

Alex thanks... I'm confused... You are 8 weeks now? Your signature is throwing me off hehehe

So tell me was that a natural conception or IVF? I'm your age and on DHeA now and hope it works it's magic!


----------



## crystal443

Liz- she's offline but this is her last cycle " Last treatment: DHEA 75mg / day, Vit E, Vit C, CoQ10, TCM (Chinese herbs), acupuncture weekly; more rectly Metformin, HGH (2 shots only)."

We PM each other and it def wasn't an IVF cycle and I thought she was just starting DHEA when I got my first BFP in Feb.


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Crystal hehehe just got confused for a second there. So happy she got a bFp!!!

Ok Crystal, we are next, right? :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

I hear so many success stories from metformin as well... But I do not have pcos or pco so... No prescription for me lol


----------



## crystal443

Yeah I know, Metformin works wonders but def no PCOS here :thumbup: 

We have to be next..its only fair :) :hugs::hugs::hugs: with sticky beans though..no chemicals, no mc just healthy sticky beans :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Yea girls I def think its all our times ,ok I need to ask the DHEA ,do I start it now or wait till cd1 ,is it safe in pregnancy ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: girls, I'm sooo out of TTC touch, sorry :blush: What've I missed???!!! :shrug: Can someone, anyone give me a round up? Thanks :flower:


----------



## More4mom

I'm with you Jax!! :blush: I'm totally out of touch as to what's been going on. I've missed everyone!! :flower:

AFM - I'm fighting a gastritis (inflamation of stomach linking) attack right now. So painful!! Man, the burning in my stomach is brutal! I'm back on Nexium, I've lost 12 lbs in 2 weeks and still barely eating. That can't be good for TTC!!!??? :nope: I'm CD 8 waiting for O. Not that I'd notice, I've been so sick!!! Sheesh. If it's not one thing, it's another!!!

Hugs and love to all... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok Jax I will try but know I won't get it all right


The best news is we have had some BFP with Alex & most recently Jenn

Lots of us are giving DHEA a go because of produce results

Suki is out to France after going to the olmpics

I'm recovered from two cysts where my treatment was to make my body think its PG to heal. Looks like it worked!

Crystal & Peace are trying to treat immunity issues so the can have sticky beans

Several of us are on breaks to get away from LTTTC madness


And of course we are all trying to catch the pig!!


----------



## Bravemom

And I am jogging along jax even after all the shit I had with my sister :growlmad:And stillllllll TTc a sticky bean :cloud9:Congrats to Dachsundmom that has just given birth to her beautiful son Henry :cloud9::cloud9:We love you b :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

BMom- You start DHEA anytime so now is fine :) and you take it all cycle..for pregnancy my FS told me to take it until a heartbeat was seen :shrug: if the pregnancy is a no go then DHEA is still in the system. so start it and don't stop until the bean is sticking around :thumbup: It also taked four months for it to have full effect so be patient :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi everyone:hugs:

Just got back, looks like I have a ton of catching up to do!

We had a great time, but I was pretty tired and crampy at times but obviously I am embracing every minute of it! The worst part is its nerve wracking, I've run to the bathroom a million times to check if I'm bleeding. I have a beta tomorrow to check doubling time so please cross your fingers for me!

I hope everyone is doing great and I hope to catch up soon-right now I'm heading to bed!
:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all!!


----------



## Milty

Do you find out your numbers tomorrow?


----------



## crystal443

Jen- Glad you had a good time :thumbup: Its stressful that's for sure, we've got everything crossed for you tomorrow Jen :hugs::hugs: I'm sure you'll be fine!!

Milty- How are things?


----------



## Milty

Oh they are good ...I'm trying real hard to take all of my supplement daily this month as I'm not the best. Anyway I had to go through digging for my bottle of DHEA but I found it so all is good.


----------



## crystal443

uugghhh I know, it seems like I'm taking pills of some sort all day long:haha::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer thinking of you today ,:cloud9:Ok so am taking my aspirin f,a and dhea ,also found some steroid cream as that's the best I have and started my clexane injections too so I don't think there's much more I can do plus the well timed sex and losing 49 pounds in weight :thumbup:C'mon bfp ,where the hell are you ?:growlmad::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Do you find out your numbers tomorrow?

I'm just getting it through a regular lab so I think I might have to wait until tomorrow...tortuous!


----------



## Jennifer01

I had the worst time when I was taking lots of supps!! It took me like 20 min to get them all down!:haha: at one point I was on coq10, fish oil, prenatals, aspirin, rhodiola (for stress), melatonin for sleep, robotussin for mucous...whew! I pared it down to prenatals (my doc prescribes one that's covered by drug plans, it's 2 tabs a day) aspirin and of course clomid. Actually the last couple months I was also on a very low dose anti anxiety cipralex. I remember there was talk on this thread a while ago about the effect of anti depressants/anti anxiety to help get a bfp?? Maybe I'm not remembering correctly, but if I am maybe there's something to it?


----------



## Milty

I kinda remember something about that too but since taking medicine causes me anxiety I didn't pay much attention


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> I had the worst time when I was taking lots of supps!! It took me like 20 min to get them all down!:haha: at one point I was on coq10, fish oil, prenatals, aspirin, rhodiola (for stress), melatonin for sleep, robotussin for mucous...whew! I pared it down to prenatals (my doc prescribes one that's covered by drug plans, it's 2 tabs a day) aspirin and of course clomid. Actually the last couple months I was also on a very low dose anti anxiety cipralex. I remember there was talk on this thread a while ago about the effect of anti depressants/anti anxiety to help get a bfp?? Maybe I'm not remembering correctly, but if I am maybe there's something to it?

Yes, Jen Dr Beer was of the opinion that increased serotonin levels help to suppress an over active immune response and can help improve progesterone levels. Interesting that you were a mix of things that could very well have done the trick, including the fish oil. I remember Ready mentioning a friend who also got a bfp after many years while on a similar med. 

The knicker-checking is stressful i know. Take it easy and rest as much as you can.


----------



## peacebaby

OMW lets not talk about supplements. I have so many that it takes me ages to get them all down. I get so tired of it all and i'm not good at taking them daily.

Congratulations to Dmom on the arrival of her little bundle:cloud9:

Bmom do you get your clexane from the NHS? Just called around today to fill my prescription and it is not cheap! Have you ever had side effects from it? I've heard it hurts like crazy so not looking forward to it.


----------



## Milty

I don't have PCOS but now that I've had them I wonder if I could get meta whatever and if it would do anything


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I don't have PCOS but now that I've had them I wonder if I could get meta whatever and if it would do anything

I've heard good things about metformin if that's what you're talking about:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I had the worst time when I was taking lots of supps!! It took me like 20 min to get them all down!:haha: at one point I was on coq10, fish oil, prenatals, aspirin, rhodiola (for stress), melatonin for sleep, robotussin for mucous...whew! I pared it down to prenatals (my doc prescribes one that's covered by drug plans, it's 2 tabs a day) aspirin and of course clomid. Actually the last couple months I was also on a very low dose anti anxiety cipralex. I remember there was talk on this thread a while ago about the effect of anti depressants/anti anxiety to help get a bfp?? Maybe I'm not remembering correctly, but if I am maybe there's something to it?
> 
> Yes, Jen Dr Beer was of the opinion that increased serotonin levels help to suppress an over active immune response and can help improve progesterone levels. Interesting that you were a mix of things that could very well have done the trick, including the fish oil. I remember Ready mentioning a friend who also got a bfp after many years while on a similar med.
> 
> The knicker-checking is stressful i know. Take it easy and rest as much as you can.Click to expand...


I wish there was a way to know what finally did it, it's just such a guessing game isn't it:hugs:


----------



## alison29

So how are you going to cope with anxiety during your pregnancy jen? I did nothing last time and it was miserable.


----------



## Jennifer01

The dose that I am on is a half tab of the lowest dose. My doc says its almost a placebo at this dose, I started it because I went through a rough time in march. My doc/nurse practitioner/ob gyn all agree that I should keep taking it for a couple months and then stop-the anxiety would be worse for baby than the amount of drug I'm getting. I wanted to go off it about a month and a half ago because I've been fine, but they said they like you to stay on a bit longer to ensure no relapse. I have been to counselling for a few months for anxiety techniques as well so I'm hoping it will be ok. I had panic attacks many years ago including while pg with dd and you're right, it was awful!!!


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> OMW lets not talk about supplements. I have so many that it takes me ages to get them all down. I get so tired of it all and i'm not good at taking them daily.
> 
> Congratulations to Dmom on the arrival of her little bundle:cloud9:
> 
> Bmom do you get your clexane from the NHS? Just called around today to fill my prescription and it is not cheap! Have you ever had side effects from it? I've heard it hurts like crazy so not looking forward to it.

Yea I get mine on the NHs and it really doesnt hurt at all ,it's like a pen that you use and it has a little short needle at the end and you put that into your tummy and then click the end and that's it ,I was worried too about it but it's fine :thumbup:You get some bruises thats about it :hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Bravemom said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> OMW lets not talk about supplements. I have so many that it takes me ages to get them all down. I get so tired of it all and i'm not good at taking them daily.
> 
> Congratulations to Dmom on the arrival of her little bundle:cloud9:
> 
> Bmom do you get your clexane from the NHS? Just called around today to fill my prescription and it is not cheap! Have you ever had side effects from it? I've heard it hurts like crazy so not looking forward to it.
> 
> Yea I get mine on the NHs and it really doesnt hurt at all ,it's like a pen that you use and it has a little short needle at the end and you put that into your tummy and then click the end and that's it ,I was worried too about it but it's fine :thumbup:You get some bruises thats about it :hugs:Click to expand...


Ohhh you really are brave!
I have to look away when I get a blood test:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> OMW lets not talk about supplements. I have so many that it takes me ages to get them all down. I get so tired of it all and i'm not good at taking them daily.
> 
> Congratulations to Dmom on the arrival of her little bundle:cloud9:
> 
> Bmom do you get your clexane from the NHS? Just called around today to fill my prescription and it is not cheap! Have you ever had side effects from it? I've heard it hurts like crazy so not looking forward to it.
> 
> Yea I get mine on the NHs and it really doesnt hurt at all ,it's like a pen that you use and it has a little short needle at the end and you put that into your tummy and then click the end and that's it ,I was worried too about it but it's fine :thumbup:You get some bruises thats about it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh you really are brave!
> I have to look away when I get a blood test:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:Awww ,you will get used to it believe me :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Really it is not as bad as a blood draw. You can get these really small gauge needles that hardley bother me a bit. I give b 12 to myself with the tiny needles. Now the big ones no way. I too have to look away for blood draws and those do really hurt most of the time if you get a good stick it is a miracle.


----------



## H0pefulagain

I have children with juvenile diabetes (where they are born with a pancreas that does not produce insulin). We use the BD II Ultrathin, Ultrashort needles and you honestly cannot tell when it goes in. Before the kids were diagnosed, I had a huge needle phobia, but my baby boy needed to learn to give himself shots so the doctor suggested he practice on Mommy. Uh...gee thanks, doc! I found the best needles fast and we've often tried others and did not care for them nearly as much.

Hope that helps some of yall.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Girls :hugs:

I don't mind needles, I take my own B12 and did the IVF meds myself after the first few times it becomes really easy but I had no idea Clexane was going to be an injection :wacko: I wonder if Medicare covers it here, I'll have to look it up :thumbup: In Australia the health system covers most drugs so I pay up to around $35 and then the rest is covered but not all drugs are covered :shrug: Doesn't matter either way but it would be nice :)

Peace- Did you see this ? https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/vitamins-and-miscarriage/vitamin-c anyone else that wants to have a read as well, I saw it on another thread yesterday, it lists vitamins and how they relate to autoimmune and recurrent miscarriages, TTC etc.I was also reading that it takes an insane amount of zinc for the egg to mature etc. low vitamin D can hinder things etc. 

Milty- If you have PCOS metformin might be all you need :shrug: its worked for so many ladies with PCOS, def ask about it :hugs:

Bmom- Good morning lovely :hugs::hugs:

Jen- Its funny how for so long our body refuses to do as its told and then when one little thing is added a BFP pops up :shrug:

H0peful- good morning, how are things in your neck of the woods?

Alison- I take my B12 by injection as well, for whatever reason i don't absorb the pill form :shrug: 

Not much going on here, I'm hoping O might show up a bit earlier this cycle I've been getting some ovary pinches and a few cramps so hopefully it means an earlier O:thumbup:


----------



## H0pefulagain

crystal443 said:


> Morning Girls :hugs:
> 
> 
> H0peful- good morning, how are things in your neck of the woods?

Good morning! How are you doing today?

Getting nervous here...trying not to and trying to work enough to keep myself too tired to obsess. I've got a few days before AF. The witch should be here tomorrow or Thursday. Every month I pray I'm pregnant and every time I am, I fear the miscarriage all over again. We've lost 6 little ones so far. I'm an emotional mess each time and just don't handle it well but try to hide it for the Hubby and Kids' sake. They all want another little one too and if I don't hold it together, they don't either. They Kids only know about 2 because it was to the point there was no hiding the fact since I was morning sick day and night and we all work together and live within walking distance of each other.

I know I'm being selfish on some level because some have never had even one but it really doesn't make a difference emotionally.

Back to working..sorta.


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- def don't feel bad because you've had 6 miscarriages :nope: and def don't feel that you should stay quiet because "at least you can get pregnant" I feel very lucky that I've gotten my last 3 BFPs after so many years of nothing but it is so emotionally draining to have it end in mc or chemicals. What affects us more? a BFN which after a day or so we move on to the next cycle or a mc of whatever kind that we carry the pain much longer then a few days.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just tell myself what will be will be, and I just try to think positive although its nearly immpossible :shrug: I think anxiety is normal after 6 mcs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I actually don't have PCOS as my cysts were not related or the same type but I might still try to use it as an excuse. 

Pretty much nothing is has been wrong with me in my whole life but not getting PG. these 2 cysts are the closest I've been. 

My docs always joke and say your gonna live to be 100 and laugh. Truth be told they are probably underestimating as my great grandmother was 106 and my grand mom was 112 and of course my mom is still ticking and working full time at 70. :shrug:

It's so frustrating I know something has to be wrong 

I really think you may have it right Crystal that my eggs cant mature because there are to many


----------



## crystal443

Milty- its at least worth a shot :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yeah that's kinda what I'm thinking ... I'm basically up for trying anything 

Well I say that but I will not be doing IVF


----------



## crystal443

There's lots of other things to try beside IVF :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone ,I miss suki :cry:Hope u are ok and having fun ,ready and h.a ,hope u are both ok too :kiss:Well my temps still nice and high and I just want to test early now and get it out of the way :haha::blush::hugs:Crystal Milty jenn PB hopeful Alison bf jax and everyone else ,big hugs and love :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Ok Jax I will try but know I won't get it all right
> 
> 
> The best news is we have had some BFP with Alex & most recently Jenn
> 
> Lots of us are giving DHEA a go because of produce results
> 
> Suki is out to France after going to the olmpics
> 
> I'm recovered from two cysts where my treatment was to make my body think its PG to heal. Looks like it worked!
> 
> Crystal & Peace are trying to treat immunity issues so the can have sticky beans
> 
> Several of us are on breaks to get away from LTTTC madness
> 
> 
> And of course we are all trying to catch the pig!!

Milty! Thanks babe :thumbup: Promise I'll try to keep up with you all now :blush: Good to hear that the treatment has worked, so hope you get good news soon :hugs:

Jenn, Alex, brilliant news!! :happydance:

Crystal, Peace, so hope the immunity stuff sorts itself out so that sticky beans come your way.

AFM :shrug: no sex hell I think :wacko: and I'm not just talking TTC sex either, I'm talking BFNuffink sex!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

OMG, I've just been catching up and hit the deck (nearly typed dick there :haha:) over the needle chat, I cannot do those things...!

Girls, may I ask your advice please? My cycles are getting all over the place and I don't know why :shrug: For the last 3 I've had 35 days, 28 days (my usual) and then 18 days :saywhat:. During my 28 day cycle I had a CD21 blood test which the Dr said showed everything O etc was fine, I'm not sure why it's all going haywire, I've never been irregular in my life and I have no other symptoms of anything. I guess I should keep an eye on it all and go back to the Dr if it persists? Any advice would be ever so much appreciated, thank you :flower::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

That happened to me twice - once from stress at work and the other is a fever/sinus infection right before my normal OV times...however, I've never had a short cycle like that???


----------



## Jennjenn

Oh yeah - I did get shingles in my late 30's from the stress at work - even though I felt like I was handling everything fine! So you never know how the stress monster will wreak havoc on our bodies!


----------



## Jennifer01

Jax41 said:


> OMG, I've just been catching up and hit the deck (nearly typed dick there :haha:) over the needle chat, I cannot do those things...!
> 
> Girls, may I ask your advice please? My cycles are getting all over the place and I don't know why :shrug: For the last 3 I've had 35 days, 28 days (my usual) and then 18 days :saywhat:. During my 28 day cycle I had a CD21 blood test which the Dr said showed everything O etc was fine, I'm not sure why it's all going haywire, I've never been irregular in my life and I have no other symptoms of anything. I guess I should keep an eye on it all and go back to the Dr if it persists? Any advice would be ever so much appreciated, thank you :flower::hugs:


Hey Jax my cycles can range from 28-32 days, although they used to always be 28, only since I've gotten older have they been wonky. For me it always depends on when I ovulate and stress and illness would always make me ovulate late. Other than that I'm not sure...I would bring it up to the doc and see what they say:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Everyone is quiet today! Hope you are all good.:hugs: When is Suki coming back, seems like she's been gone forever!!

Today the nurse called to tell me my results. She says "it's positive but it must be very early because it's low" Cue me freaking out, stuttering "what do you mean low?! How low?!". 1524. Which makes my doubling time 51 hours with 90% increase over 2 days. So it's good, she needs a definate lesson on how not to freak out a newly pregnant ltttc'er!!

Back to work for me in less than 2 weeks :cry: I love my summers off and always have a hard time adjusting to the new routine. 
Hope everyone's having a lovely day:flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> Everyone is quiet today! Hope you are all good.:hugs: When is Suki coming back, seems like she's been gone forever!!
> 
> Today the nurse called to tell me my results. She says "it's positive but it must be very early because it's low" Cue me freaking out, stuttering "what do you mean low?! How low?!". 1524. Which makes my doubling time 51 hours with 90% increase over 2 days. So it's good, she needs a definate lesson on how not to freak out a newly pregnant ltttc'er!!
> 
> Back to work for me in less than 2 weeks :cry: I love my summers off and always have a hard time adjusting to the new routine.
> Hope everyone's having a lovely day:flower:

Those numbers are perfect and that nurse needs a good slap :growlmad:Yea kids back to school in six days for me :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Bravemom said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is quiet today! Hope you are all good.:hugs: When is Suki coming back, seems like she's been gone forever!!
> 
> Today the nurse called to tell me my results. She says "it's positive but it must be very early because it's low" Cue me freaking out, stuttering "what do you mean low?! How low?!". 1524. Which makes my doubling time 51 hours with 90% increase over 2 days. So it's good, she needs a definate lesson on how not to freak out a newly pregnant ltttc'er!!
> 
> Back to work for me in less than 2 weeks :cry: I love my summers off and always have a hard time adjusting to the new routine.
> Hope everyone's having a lovely day:flower:
> 
> Those numbers are perfect and that nurse needs a good slap :growlmad:Yea kids back to school in six days for me :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

 
Thank you bravemom (I almost called you something different :haha:) 
Yes the parents always love this time of year, school staff not so much:haha:


----------



## LLbean

How is your progesterone? Make sure they give you supplemental Progesterone if you need it!


----------



## Jennifer01

LLbean said:


> How is your progesterone? Make sure they give you supplemental Progesterone if you need it!

My progesterone was only checked at 7 dpo and it was about 85. As far as I know that's the last it was checked. I guess it's not being looked into because I've not had any progesterone issues in the past (my fertility work up bloodwork was showing normal progesterone):shrug:


----------



## LLbean

oh ok...then you should be good :D


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:)

Jen- those numbers sound great!!:happydance::happydance: 

Jax- Maybe you O'd at different times in your cycle? Hope the sex drought lets up soon:thumbup:

Bmom- Your temps are looking great :)

Liz- Morning, hope all is well :hugs:

Peace- my book came yesterday, and yeah glad I got it:thumbup: I'm glad I have an appointment on Tuesday because I'm not leaving without scripts:growlmad: What really p*ssed me off when I was reading it is that I have already tested positive for autoimmune problems years ago, that's how my kidneys were damaged:shrug: so I just feel I've been through infertility hell and maybe it could have been different which then makes me sad:nope: I can't believe everything including the migraines are all immune related. 

Milty- Good Morning, have you read Is Your Body Baby Friendly? If not you need to get a copy as well, when I was reading it I kept thinking about you :thumbup: Its a def read for LTTTC unexplained or just trying to get pregnant and can't.

Suki- Hope your having a blast :hugs::hugs:

H0peful- Good morning hope things are well for you as well:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I actually have read it I think several years ago. I can say back when I first went to my FS the first thing talked to me about was immunity issues. That's why I don't understand they havnt tested you guys before because they did this to me about 10 years ago:shrug:

S


----------



## Milty

My thing keeps submitting even when I'm not finished typing


Anyway
When I got pg with DS I didn't find out till 7 weeks so but he was fine

And that's the only time I've ever been pg


----------



## crystal443

I asked my FS about testing and he said there's no point because I have a known autoimmune problem, Its just now treating it at the appropriate time :thumbup: so hopefully Tuesday we can get something figured out :)


----------



## crystal443

Well I had DD and DS with immune problems and carried both :shrug: my problems really after DS and I have not been able to get pregnant until recently and we know how that ended. I think DHEA is working enough to get a BFP but I think the immunity problems are really messing things about.

When I was reading it some of it sounded so much like you with the cysts etc. I wanted to know if you had read it yet in case there was something you could bring up with your doctor :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm excited for you because I can see how things are changing for you. It's really just a matter of getting the right medication levels


----------



## Milty

Oh I hadn't looked at like that since the cysts thing is new but you have a good point

I mean what caused my problem years ago may not be my problem now


----------



## crystal443

That's it Milty :) I thought like that too, which is why I haven't pressed the immune thing until now because I thought well I had 2 kids so all is good...but apparently that's not so and it is possible to have a kid or two and then there's problems :shrug: If you still have the book def read it because there is a section for ladies that have kids and then can't have anymore. There's also sections for killer cells in the ovaries etc.


----------



## Jennjenn

It was the same for Monica....she had 2 kids when she wanted them. then years later she had several chemicals...she was diagnosed with immunity issues


----------



## Milty

I'm pretty sure I have some type of egg problem though or else I would have manged getting Pg more than once in 16 or so years


----------



## crystal443

I don't know Milty, I couldn't get pregnant for 15 years and then with DHEA I got pregnant in a row 3 times Feb, June, July of this year...I just can't hang on to them :shrug: I just didn't realize the immune system could cause so many bloody problems :shrug:


EDIT- sorry Milty DS is 14 now so we've been trying for 13 years because he was around 1 year when we started trying again :)


----------



## crystal443

JennJenn- That's right Mon did go on to have her little girl :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is quiet today! Hope you are all good.:hugs: When is Suki coming back, seems like she's been gone forever!!
> 
> Today the nurse called to tell me my results. She says "it's positive but it must be very early because it's low" Cue me freaking out, stuttering "what do you mean low?! How low?!". 1524. Which makes my doubling time 51 hours with 90% increase over 2 days. So it's good, she needs a definate lesson on how not to freak out a newly pregnant ltttc'er!!
> 
> Back to work for me in less than 2 weeks :cry: I love my summers off and always have a hard time adjusting to the new routine.
> Hope everyone's having a lovely day:flower:
> 
> Those numbers are perfect and that nurse needs a good slap :growlmad:Yea kids back to school in six days for me :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you bravemom (I almost called you something different :haha:)
> Yes the parents always love this time of year, school staff not so much:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:Yip coffee mornings and girls chats coming up :happydance::happydance:It's too long anyway as the summer here is ten weeks :dohh:Way too long :haha::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Wow Bmom that is a long summer break :wacko: the kids get a 6 week summer break here


----------



## Jennjenn

Ours have had 12 weeks off - I hate paying for summer camps! School starts on Monday woohoo!


----------



## Jennjenn

Milty - that's true...seems like something else has to be happening.


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies

Crystal isn't that book like a huge "lightbulb" moment? If you already have an autoimmune issue then there is no question about it being an issue for you in not being able to keep your babies. Its the same with me, I have Raynaud's but no NHs doctor made the connection:dohh:. After reading the book, I felt mad & sad like you but also relieved to finally have an answer. I still had the tests done anyway and boy were the results shocking, I cried when the dr interpreted them. He said i would never hold a pregnancy without immune meds. Have a look at the back, Beer cites studies on natural supplements like fish oil and tomato juice to reduce inflammation & calm the immune system. Some of his patients started a yahoo group (reproductive immunology) where you'll find loads of case studies and other tips & advice from ladies there.

Milty, the details are too technical but essentially the theory is that even if you've had kids, those pregnancies (in your case pregnancy) could well trip up the immune system and it goes into overdrive, causing what is generally labelled "unexplained secondary infertility". Dr Beer believes there is no such thing in reality. The same with failed IUI's and IVF cycles.I'm no doctor but have to say that reading his book and then all the doctors who have taken his lead with this area of treatment - it just makes so much sense! 

Mon_n_john's case is a typical example of this and actually her doctor put her on the least invasive treatment (no side effects) and it worked! 

Jen, how are you feeling? Glad you have another 2 weeks off before you're back at work so you can take it easy. Your beta sounds good & its not the number that's important but the doubling time. How far along are you now? Probably best not to have too many beta's now and rather do a scan at post 6wks. Some ladies say drinking lots of water helps with the early pg cramps :hugs:

Alison nice to see you here. How are things going with your Roaccutane regime? Must say though I never thought you needed it, you look lovely in your pics!

Afm, getting my meds this weekend and already my kitchen resembles a pharmacy:wacko:

LL, Bmom, Jax, Ready, Suki, HA & everyone else :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## alison29

Thanks! I am doing great. My face wasn't too bad when on antibiotics and topicals (but that is so bad for a person taking long term antibiotics like that) I have been doing high dose so will be finishing up in 10 days (four months total) ...One more month of BCP after that. So my ovaries have sure had some rest. So I will be cleaning out my system next month and off the pills soon yay! Romantic weekend scheduled for end of Oct for OHs 40 birthday so hopefully good timing on the Bding. 

IT is soooo rainy where i live in Florida a lot of flooding. I am so glad to see everyone making progress in their journey...I find all the immunity dr beers info fascinating. so keep posting :) I love the new found positivity on this thread. I do believe it helps.


----------



## alison29

Peace are you doing IVF? or is it immune meds?


----------



## alison29

I think vitamins def has a lot to do with a lot of our modern day probs...I read the other day that zinc supps can help people with inflammatory acne fish oil too. Seeing as I have a problem with that and a couple patches of psoriasis my system could use the vitamins recommeneded for wacked out immune systems.

Milty what can do to slow down the egg production?


----------



## Milty

Ya know I've been thinking about this and I'm considering try Soy.

Not like we usually use it though. I'm thinking of 25mg or smaller if possible from days 1 through 10. That way I stop right before O and let what's there go. 

This could really screw with my cycle and I may not O at all if I do it.

I'm hoping instead it will be enough to allow only 1 or 2 follicles to grow and then on CD 10 when I stop the 2 can mature and I won't be trying to mature 4 to 6 follies 

This is all just in my head so far but I'm thinking so what if I loose 2 or three cycles if it goes wrong.


----------



## LLbean

well I asked to do a full NK test thing and they said no...I don't think that is my issue personally as I am not conceiving and losing as much as others...

My new RE is actually doing a study on METFORMIN!!!!! I have been wanting to try that but I do not have PCOS so...the study they are doing is suggesting that it does dramatically improve egg quality and that they are having more successful IVF cycles with it!

I am begging them to try it with IUI as well. The nurse told me they are so lets see if she puts me on it :dance:
 



Attached Files:







metformin.jpg
File size: 73.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> well I asked to do a full NK test thing and they said no...I don't think that is my issue personally as I am not conceiving and losing as much as others...
> 
> My new RE is actually doing a study on METFORMIN!!!!! I have been wanting to try that but I do not have PCOS so...the study they are doing is suggesting that it does dramatically improve egg quality and that they are having more successful IVF cycles with it!
> 
> I am begging them to try it with IUI as well. The nurse told me they are so lets see if she puts me on it :dance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Am so happy things are finally looking up for you liz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thats interesting LL, I hope they'll let you give it a go. I'm also excited for you with your new RE. Immune issues could also be the cause of failed implantation - which is what happens when an IVF cycle results in a bfn so don't write it off totally. But i think you're covering all your bases with your current supplements. Glad hubby is getting tested too, well done for that :winkwink: 

Alison, we're not doing ivf, it's all immune meds and progesterone because one my tests showed an excessive number of certain cells that apparently attack progestrone, a result of Raynauds. This explains my terribly short LP. So your ovaries will surely be ready to rock n roll after that rest. Exciting!

Milty will your dr let you do the BCP before you try soy? Lots of options for you and i'm sure it is as you say, too many follies not maturing.


----------



## peacebaby

Bravemom i keep thinking who is this lol still getting used to the new sexy lady in town. Still doing your incredible long walks?


----------



## LLbean

well this does not mean that IUI will be the solution but at least we can try


----------



## crystal443

Good Morning Ladies:flower:

Peace- Glad you got your meds :thumbup: that book was my lightbulb moment and yeah there was definately shock, anger, tears..a little bit of everything but there was also relief that there is something that can be done:thumbup: You're right though anyone LTTTC should read that book:thumbup: So what happens with your meds? When do you start them?

Alison- 12 weeks for summer:shock: that is a long summer break for kids, so the kids here get 6 weeks for summer break from right before Christmas until the end of Jan and then they get 2 weeks off between each term so 2 weeks off in April, July, and Sept. 12 weeks in total for the year:thumbup:

Milty- if you have to many immature eggs, that's PCOS isn't it? Have you asked your doc about Metformin?

Liz- yaaahhhhh!!!!!! That would be amazing, I always think the one thing we have a gut feeling about is the thing that usually works, so everything crossed they let you try it with IUI and no as you said it might not work but it might too :hugs:

Bravemom-Good morning lovely:hugs::hugs:

Jen- Not too much longer til your scan and then you can relax!! :hugs::hugs:

I think I'm ovulating:wacko: I've had EWCM yesterday and today with ovary pain, this would be the earliest I've ovulated in a looooong time but it would be nice to get on with the TWW:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Liz- 36% is a huge improvment in IVF outcomes, if it improves things for IVF then it would for IUI too :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

yes, the question then is how long to take it before seeing results


----------



## crystal443

hmmm...good question, I just had a quick read and it seems if your using it to ovulate it can take a awhile..but if you ovulate and use it there seems to be a much quicker response from it like a month or two :shrug: 

I know new sperm are produced every three months and I'm sure FS has told us that it takes up to 3 months for things to work for eggs as well :shrug: I could be wrong on that though Liz..I vaugley remember him mentioning it when I started DHEA :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

well I won't see her again until the 18th of September so we will wait and see


----------



## crystal443

It will all come together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

With PCOS you usually don't O because your eggs are immature but it's because you have to much male hormone androgens and other hormones are out of wack
Making you have crazy cycles

A simple blood test can confirm it

I have been tested twice both negitive and I don't have any if the symptoms 

I think I have immature eggs because I'm trying to make to many at once. It's really all a guess but I just makes since to me. Now my eggs mature enough to O but I think they are somehow to immature to fertilize. 


I have heard a lot of good about metiform helping egg quality/maturity wich I think will help me. I'm not sure my doc will go for it or not but I have a good feeling. 

I really think it would be great with the IUI as well for you Liz but not for me.

I do know my doc will not do IUI with me. If you have more than 3 follicles above a certain size they won't do it. My old FS won't do it with more than 4. Last month I had 6:dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- that is the cutest avatar :thumbup:

oh ok, I got you now :thumbup: so what you really need is something to delay ovulation so the eggs/eggs can mature :thumbup: there must be treatments for that :)


----------



## Milty

Well my FS said that was not a problem and my OBGYN doesn't really think so either....it's just my theory


I just think there is something to be said about your gut feeling


----------



## crystal443

I totally agree with that, I think we know our own bodies better then anyone :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Feeling very down today ,just one more month of TTc for us and then it's ntnp ,hubby and I made a deal ,just seems like I have wasted nearly seven years for nothing :nope:Big temp drop today and I know I will be gutted wen af appears ,sorry for being so negative ::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Bmom:hugs:

Every month can be hard but I thinks harder when you can see the end of the road


----------



## Milty

Bmom - have you started the DHEA yet?


----------



## Bravemom

Milty I only took it one day as I was very crabby with it ,:hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Have you thought about trying a different brand? I haven't noticed any difference and I am up to 75mg a day...


----------



## Jennjenn

It does make me wonder if it is an effective brand...


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning lovely ladies!

Just wanted to give bmom a big :hugs: you are such a wonderful positive support for everyone here, I hate to see you feeling blue. Hope things come together for you and your bfp is around the corner:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well today and :hugs: to everyone that needs them! I will check back later, on my phone with battery dying.
:flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to give bmom a big :hugs: you are such a wonderful positive support for everyone here, I hate to see you feeling blue. Hope things come together for you and your bfp is around the corner:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today and :hugs: to everyone that needs them! I will check back later, on my phone with battery dying.
> :flower:

Aw bless you :hugs:Hope things are good with you :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennjenn said:


> Have you thought about trying a different brand? I haven't noticed any difference and I am up to 75mg a day...

Wot brand do you use ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm using the GNC brand DHEA


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> I'm using the GNC brand DHEA

And any effects ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Not that I have noticed really


----------



## Milty

I have to say I didn't notice anything either


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Not that I have noticed really

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Radiance...I got them from Walgreens


----------



## Jennjenn

The first bottle I bought several months ago was off of Amazon and $25...I found bogo free at Walgreens and started using those


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies:hugs:

Bmom- sorry the DHEA isn't agreeing with you, I haven't had any side effects from it :shrug: Hope your feeling better now :hugs::hugs:

Morning everyone :hugs:


----------



## Westminster

443 pages later and I finally found the end of the thread! Wow, that was almost as long a journey as my two and half-ish years ttc. Hoping I can join; I'm 36, diagnosed with unexplained. Waiting to get to the top of the Ivf waiting list and still (naively) hoping it will happen naturally before then....I've posted a couple of messages on the other lttc thread but figured I could graduate to the over 35 thread? :D


----------



## H0pefulagain

Good Morning everyone! (6am here on Saturday morning)

Thought I'd check in and say "hi!" AF got me yesterday. Horrific migraine came along with it. Nothing like adding insult to injury. 

We'll be using the ovacue this round and seeing if it helps at all with giving us additional info. We're both on enough supplements to feed a small herd. Surely something will give someday.

Have any of you used the COQ10? We've always used fish oil since early in our marriage (many moons ago) but I'm thinking at my age now, I might try adding the COQ10. 

I've been trying to read up on the DHEA. I'm not sure of the exacts of why some use it? It obviously seems to help some, so I am curious and need to read up on it.

I hope everyone has a fabulous day and BFP's are fast on the horizon!


----------



## H0pefulagain

Welcome, Westminister!

Sorry you find yourself in need of being here, but you are certainly welcome. I'm newer here but can say that the other ladies here are wonderful, kind, and most helpful.


----------



## Jennjenn

I think many of us take coq10 and DHEA. It can take 3-4 months before you see results meaning a BFP


----------



## Bravemom

Westminster said:


> 443 pages later and I finally found the end of the thread! Wow, that was almost as long a journey as my two and half-ish years ttc. Hoping I can join; I'm 36, diagnosed with unexplained. Waiting to get to the top of the Ivf waiting list and still (naively) hoping it will happen naturally before then....I've posted a couple of messages on the other lttc thread but figured I could graduate to the over 35 thread? :D

Hi and welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> Good Morning everyone! (6am here on Saturday morning)
> 
> Thought I'd check in and say "hi!" AF got me yesterday. Horrific migraine came along with it. Nothing like adding insult to injury.
> 
> We'll be using the ovacue this round and seeing if it helps at all with giving us additional info. We're both on enough supplements to feed a small herd. Surely something will give someday.
> 
> Have any of you used the COQ10? We've always used fish oil since early in our marriage (many moons ago) but I'm thinking at my age now, I might try adding the COQ10.
> 
> I've been trying to read up on the DHEA. I'm not sure of the exacts of why some use it? It obviously seems to help some, so I am curious and need to read up on it.
> 
> I hope everyone has a fabulous day and BFP's are fast on the horizon!

Sorry huni for af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Jennjenn said:


> I think many of us take coq10 and DHEA. It can take 3-4 months before you see results meaning a BFP

Thank you!!

I know I can find DHEA at a Walgreens or CVS. I'm about to find out if I can find DHEA over the counter at such pharmacies as well. We're in a big city today (St. Louis) so I thought I'd see what they have here vs back in the boonies where we live (pharmacies are a bit more limited there).


----------



## LLbean

you can get it at GNC too


----------



## crystal443

Welcome Westminster!!!

H0peful- DHEA helps with low AMH which is a common problem in the over 35's :) It helps the adrenal gland produce hormones so our ovaries don't have to work as hard and this results in ovulating a better quality egg each cycle, it also help to actually ovulate the egg and not go through the motions of ovulating if that makes sense :thumbup: Q10 helps with egg quality as well and fish oil is also a good one to keep, zinc is very important as well as it takes a lot of zinc to mature an egg so that's another to think about that isn't expensive :)

DHEA has to be taken all cycle and as jennjenn said it can take up to 4 months to get results:thumbup: so hang in there with it :)


----------



## H0pefulagain

Right now, I take a supplement that has 15mg of zinc. What type of dosage do yall take for zinc?

We're picking up the DHEA and coq10 tonight. We did locate it at a pharmacy here so I'm happy with that.

Is there anything else I should be looking at seriously?


----------



## crystal443

My zinc is 75 mg :thumbup: I'm sure some of the other girls probably have things they take as well. LLbean is a great one to ask about supplements etc :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I have zinc in my prenatal but it's only 10mg so I'm thinking that is to lame since maturing eggs is my main goal


----------



## LLbean

Hmm I'm not on any additional zinc over what is on other stuff I'm taking. Will have to check when I get home


----------



## crystal443

FS put me on zinc at my first appointment, he just said it takes a tremendous amount of zinc to do the final maturation of eggs, here's a link if that helps out https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100809133327.htm it kind of explains what the zinc does.

He just said to take an extra zinc tablet per day :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

I totally forgot to look tonight but will in the am for sure


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies

I'm back :happydance::happydance:, I had a brilliant holiday but it's always nice to get home :thumbup:. I've missed you all. France was great, really hot and the kids pretty much spent a week in the pool/sea.

Well Im 9dpo not feeling too hopeful but kind of okay- 2ww craziness hasn't kicked in yet! We had some nicely timed shags so we'll see. On the ferry yesterday I fell asleep and when I woke up i was totally convinced I'm going to have another baby- a baby girl so lets hope it comes true :haha:. Since I had the pyschic say I'd get pregnant March 13 (with a girl) it's made me calmer and more hopeful- i had lost all hope. I know the readings are bollocks but it's keeping me sane for now :thumbup:. I'm going to take a leaf out of bmom's book and get fitter and loose some weight- no dieting for me though cos it makes me bonkers :blush:. I'm going to eat nice food when i'm hungry and moving my body in ways that are fun- eg Zumba! We managed 2 Zumba sessions in French on holiday it was hilarious- me, my mum, kids + Oh doing Zumba in french :haha::haha:

Jen- so pleased on the numbers can't wait till your scan :hugs::hugs:

Bmom- sorry for the temp drop sweetie I hope you're hanging on in there. We agreed to NTNP but i'm still POAS to know when I ovulate and still had shags on ovulation day and the 2 days before so we're not really NTNP but saying we are seems to have made us both so much more relaxed. I'm going to start doing some yoga to try and help keep me calm my job and lttc has made me stressed and i think all the stress makes your body produce lots of adrenaline which can't be good. I think your walks do the calming thing for you. Maybe your OH could NTNP and you can carry on TTC :blush::haha::haha::haha:, your OH is always up for it so it could work:thumbup:

Milty- hope your okay I'm glad the cysts have calmed down are you still on the progesterone? :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- I haven't read Dr beers book I'm frightened it will freak me out! I did wonder when my colposcopy resuls came back as inflammatory cells do I have some infective process making my cervix hostile to sperm? Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Peace-You are the lady in the know, I love reading your posts :hugs::hugs:

Hopeful- sorry Af got you I hope you feel better today :hugs::hugs:

Westminster- welcome :flower:. I hope you find the thread supportive I think I would've gone crazy before now without these lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:

LL-Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Alison, BAm, Shellie, HA, Ready and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

All I can say suki is thank god you are back ,I missed you heaps and heaps ,I agree I love reading pb's posts :thumbup:Lol at the zumba :haha:Too funny :haha:Hi to everyone else ,Happy Sunday :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Suki- sounds like you had a fabulous holiday in France!! If you can manage 2 Zumba classes in french you'll be fab with English classes:winkwink: Sounds like a you had a great time...France would be gorgeous!!

Peace always writes informative posts, I love reading them as well!! If not for her I wouldn't have even read Dr.Beers book:) It was an eye opening read but glad I read it:shrug:

Bmom- Good morning and Happy Sunday to you too :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi crystal ,hows everything with you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Good :) How about you? Do your kids go back to school tomorrow?


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Good :) How about you? Do your kids go back to school tomorrow?

My ds starts high school on Wednesday and girls the next day ,am not looking forward to it ,but will be glad to get back into my routine :thumbup::hugs:On other news my best friend thinks she's pregnant ,she already has two sons and her hubby doesn't want anymore but she's been missing her pill intentionally so I don't know how he's gonna react as their marriage is already on the rocks :nope::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Suki sounds like an amazing trip. Oh and I can't even do Zumba in English so you will be fab

I'm off the progesterone And have my next scan later this week but I can tell they are gone.:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies! Glad you are back and had a blast Suki

ok, checking on my Zinc as promised
in prenatals...25mgs

is that enough?


----------



## peacebaby

Bah! Typed out 2 posts but now i see they're not here:growlmad: 

Welcome Westminster, can't believe you read the whole thread, all our craziness!

Welcome back Suki & thank you, making me :blush: though. We all learn from each other and have something to share. I've learnt something from everyone here, thats what i love most :hugs:.

Bmom i know you have the strength to get through anything :hugs: 

Crystal, when do you start your meds. I am meant to start the meds on cd7 then start progesterone on cd14 (only because i tend to ov very early).Not expecting much from this first immunes cycle, heck if i get nothing but a longer LP from it i throw a party :haha: I'm realistically planning on at least 3 months of this protocol. After that, no clue what we'll do. 

Jen hope you're ok. I hope you can get a scan soon!

Hopeful, definitely give the Coq10 a go, it's just generally good for us. 

LL, hope you're good. Wanted to ask, i know sugar is the ultimate evil but what do you think of honey as an alternative? I use a tiny amount to sweeten my green tea. 

Hope everyone has great Sunday, we have a long weekend :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Honey is fine, or Agave... just don't go overboard...and look out for allergies. Actually is you use local bee it will help you with any airborne stuff you may get hehehe...but when you have the baby do NOT give him/her honey for the first year ok?


----------



## peacebaby

Haha LL i love that super optimistic attitude but i just can't think like that for myself, me & baby in the same sentence make me blank out. I used Agave for a while but it affected my hypoglycemia so had to stop though i did like it. But yeah i try to keep it to a minimum. Cheated big time yesterday with a Red Velvet cupcake, worth it :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

well watch the honey in case it does that too


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:hugs:

Peace- I have my FS appointment tomorrow morning, I was hoping not to ovulate until after that since its been like cd 22 etc the last few cycles :wacko: I of course got my lines this morning so I'm 3DPO and o'd on cd11 an unheard of for me:haha::haha: I'm hoping to get something resolved for the timing of the meds at the appointment, he wants us to have a cycle of IVF in Nov and I'm not moving forward with that until the immunity issues are taken care of...there's no point really:shrug: I'm so excited you've starting your meds!!!!! I can't wait, its hard to stay positive but hang in there:hugs::hugs:

Liz- The zinc I take is 75mg per tablet but I take that because that's the strength it comes in and FS said to take an extra zinc tablet because it takes alot of zinc to mature the egg in the home stretch:shrug: I found a fab sweetner instead of sugar that's powdered and svery close to the real thing. I struggled with finding one that wasn't bitter or had an aftertaste.Headed over to your journal now :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bmom- isn't that always the way??when they don't want a baby they just pop em out:hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal, I'm thinking about you today and hoping and praying all goes well with your FS appt and you get out of it what you want/need.

Thank you so much for the zinc info!


----------



## Bravemom

Good luck crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Thinking of you Crystal...

Let us know as soon as you can


----------



## sukisam

Crystal- hope it went well today keeping everything crossed you get a good plan.

Hi to everyone else hope you're all okay

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Hi everyone. I hope you're all doing well. :flower:

Congrats to the new bfp ladies. :happydance: What good news. 


I've been doing pretty good with not obsessing about pregnancy/infertility. I turned on my computer to log into FB and found myself here. :haha: You can tell I am a few days away from AF just for that reason. 


We had a great vacation a couple of weeks ago and I was relishing my time with DH and the kids.....without babies. Occasionally, I can see the plus side to no more babies and I am trying to hang onto those few shreds of thought like a sanity lifeline. 

Today I am digging out my boys' 12 month clothes to give to a friend that has 5 small kids and is a stay at home mom. She is a wonderful person, but they really have to stretch the budget and she could always use the clothes. It will make me feel so good to give her some of my kids things. I have this weird attachment to my kids clothes so this is a big thing for me to do. It's a step in the right direction I think. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Despie, Jenn, Crystal, Suki, Peace, Milty, M4M, BAM, Hopeful, Jax, Butterfly and everyone else; Miss you guys bunches and I'd love to come on and chat with everyone more frequently, but it would just be a slippery slope for me. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready:hugs:
I'm so glad to hear you are doing better

You guys are making me jealous with the vacays ...I hope to be joining you in Oct. and taking my DS to Disney World...or if DH gets his way Universial Studios


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Ready thanks for popping in & for letting us know how you're doing :hugs: So nice of you to pass the clothes on to your friend, i'm sure she'll be very appreciative of such a meaningful gesture. 

Crystal hope it went well today and you got the prescription you need.

Milty, i'm jealous of the prospect of both Disney & Universal Studios. I'm sure your ds is going to love it.

Jen, let us know you're ok xxx

Hope everyone has a good week :flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hey girls! I was out of town for a couple of days again, taking advantage of the last bit of summer!
Great to hear from you Ready! Anyone heard how crystals appt was? I'm on my phone and it can be tough to read all the posts.
So I had my first scan today, of course now I'm more freaked out than ever! So I think I'm 5w5d but could be 5w3d. The tech warned me that they might not be able to see much because of how early it is. She saw a nicely shaped gestational sac but that's it. So now I'm terrified that I have a blighted ovum. I have been glued to dr google and flip between being ok with it and devastated! I am supposed to go back in 10-14 days supposedly.

Hope everyone is doing great and big:hugs::hugs:to all!!


----------



## Milty

Jen - don't worry there isn't much to see yet...

step away from google


----------



## Jennifer01

Hahaha I know you're right, I'm the first one to tell other people to get off google, and without it I'd prob be fine because the tech seemed optimistic! But I'm powerless to dr google's siren song :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies :hugs:

Jen- Hang in there, there really isn't much to see just yet :hugs: STEP AWAY FROM DR.GOOGLE:haha::haha: I can't wait for your scan in a few weeks, it'll all be fine!!

Ok so I had my appointment and it went pretty well :thumbup: I'll be on prednisolone from cd2 every cycle to keep my immune system suppressed, because my immune problem is a broad autoimmune defieciency, I tend to have random things all over the place like, I'll get shingles out of the blue, or eczema when I ovulate, wierd rashes, low grade fevers, its affected my kidneys etc etc. so he feels that the key is suppressing my immune system as a whole. He said he didn't think its was NKC but more that my immune system attacks my ovaries before my eggs are released if that makes sense :shrug: and if it does fertilize and implant it only lasts a short time.

He had the report from my scan in May and he said it was a typical immunity mmc. There was a large sac and empty which is common in immunity problems, I have the Clexane but he doesn't want me to start it until a + test because he said he doesn't want to disrupt my blood cells more then he has too and he really wants to try suppressing my immune system first but because my kidneys are always forming small blood clots and stones he thinks this could also be a preoblem that Clexane can fix. The other is the baby aspirin which I'm on now so I just continue that.

Oh and my weight was perfect(thankfully!!!) but that I'll have to be careful with the steriods:shrug: No sh*t sherlock:haha::haha: I asked about testing and he said there's no point he's not looking for NKC and my tests always come back with raised white cells to some degree so there's nothing to test for, the down side is that I'll be more suspectible to viruses etc so I'll need to watch that but I have to anyway so no big deal:wacko:

Ready- so glad to see your post!! Glad your doing so well and I totally understand you can't come on all of the time:hugs::hugs: No worries:thumbup:

Peace- Glad I have a plan now:thumbup: I feel comfortable trying again

Milty- Disney sounds fab...its been years since we were there, but it is such a great place to take kids:thumbup:

Suki- Thank you, I'm still jealous you went to France...how lucky:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I'm so excited for you...I love it when there is a plan in place

So do you go ahead and start now since you already O'd? Or wait for next CD2


----------



## crystal443

He said start now for sure:thumbup: but he prefers cd 2 and he said to start testing around 8DPO so if there is a BFP to try and catch it early, I do struggle to test early though, I find it hard on the head :shrug:

How are you doing?


----------



## LLbean

Crystal sound like a great plan!!! I hated prednisone but you need it so it will be a good thing :)

Keeping my best thoughts for you!


----------



## H0pefulagain

So glad you have a clear plan in place now, Crystal! So excited for you!! Can't wait to hear how things progress. :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Liz- thanks :hugs::hugs: I hate taking prednisone too but if it helps then I'll try it :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I'm gearing up for O and I'm slightly paranoid. I have never had anything wrong with me before and now that I had the cysts I'm over thinking every little twinge. I'm not even really sure I'm having twinges but I'm thinking about them:haha:


----------



## crystal443

H0pefulagain- thanks, I feel like all bases are covered now :thumbup: he did say today its only a matter of time until one sticks so I guess that's a good thing :)


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> I'm gearing up for O and I'm slightly paranoid. I have never had anything wrong with me before and now that I had the cysts I'm over thinking every little twinge. I'm not even really sure I'm having twinges but I'm thinking about them:haha:

I was actually wondering if you were nervous about ovulating:thumbup: I think that's totally normal Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs: I think anyone in your situation would be nervous


----------



## Milty

Crystal I was just readying a book my FS gave me years ago. It said for immunity issues you need heparin, prednisone and baby aspirin. I thought well that confirms it Crystal is in good hands.


----------



## crystal443

Milty- thanks and got the meds now let's hope it works :)


----------



## Milty

Bmom I know you won't be on for a bit but I wanted to say 

Good Morning:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Shame you are not here Crystal, I have tons of heparin I won't use lol


----------



## crystal443

Were you on heparin for your IVF cycle? You never know, you might still need it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I still have 2 full boxes of Gonal F in the fridge that's good until 2014, can't believe they gave it too me with such a long expiry and I have a full box of Crinone gel that's never been opened. That's all I have left over, but I am surprised they gave me such a big surplus of Gonal F :wacko: Now that my dear could get you knocked up..maybe I should figure out refridgerated shipping :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Bmom I know you won't be on for a bit but I wanted to say
> 
> Good Morning:flower:

Good morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

11po for me and another BFN never mind I'm feeling happy with life and guesiing what will be will be :thumbup:. I'm decorating, cleaning, clearing out our conservatory playroom today, the theme is "beach" I've bought some lovely stuff and I'm going to frame some pics of the kids at the beach in France to remind me of happy times and bring positive energy into the room :thumbup:

Crystal- glad it went well I'm so glad you have a supportive FS :thumbup::hugs:. Our guy just said my eggs are knackered and OH's sperm is crap so 1% chance and recommended DEIVF in Spain :dohh:

Bmom- hope you're okay lovely lady :hugs::hugs:. I think you should go back to SW cos you were really happy and upbeat on it :thumbup::hugs:

Ready- lovely to hear from you :hugs:, glad you had a great holiday. I give all my kids clothes to friends I love the idea of them being worn again. If we have more babies we'll be more than happy to buy more :hugs:

Peace- hello hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope ovulation is unevenful and painfree :hugs:

Jen- super good luck today i'm sure it will be fine and I agree MOVE AWAY FROM DR GOOGLE!!!!:hugs:

LL- hope you're okay lovely :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Afternoon ladies, well almost :flower:

Jen, you're still at a very early stage and really these early scans can't tell much. I know its almost impossible but try not to think about that scan and just totally focus your energy & thoughts on a "growing bean". At this stage there are many variables that come into play so Google answers will never be a "one size fits all", your beanie could have implanted a bit slower. Embryo growth can be sporadic so even 2 days can make a huge difference. Keep busy, stay calm, lots of deep breathing & keep well hydrated. Your scan will give a better indication definitely :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Crystal, so happy to hear your new plan:thumbup:. I was secretly hoping he would let you start the immune suppression before bfp because lots of dr's say it's too late at bfp. Interestingly, that formula of meds with aspirin is the standard basic protocol covering all types of immune issues, so even if you did the Nk cell test you'd still have the same meds. You already know the pro's & cons of pred but I would add be aware of any changes in ov and the moment you feel its changing too much go back & let the dr know. Some women who take pred over many months have found it affects ov but I think in your case your body needs the suppression in order to function better. Heparin is also mildly immuno-suppressive so the two work well together. You & I basically have the same plan but I am giving things a go without the pred for while, it will be my last resort. I also have many of the same symptoms as you eczema, weird itchy skin, etc. Lets hope & pray this sorts things out for us :hugs:

Milty, I would be the same as you or worse! Is the dr letting you ov as normal this month or are you on the BCP? 

Suki :hugs: sorry for the bfn. I think you're doing a fab job of appreciating all the good things in your life and you're helping us all to do the same.

LL, i'm sorry the DHEA messed your cycle, so much of this game is trial & error. Keep the heparin, you may want to use soon :thumbup:

Bmom,Hopeful & everyone else hope you're all good:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I have an US today but I'm pretty sure I will be left on my own to O

Hope everyone is having a great day:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

LL what is Heprin used for during IVF?


----------



## LLbean

Heparin is instead of Baby Aspirin


----------



## LLbean

Oh yeah, Gonal F is AWESOME! That's great you got a ton! Wow yeah that would be snatched off your hands real quick hehehe

Suki hi, yes thank you, I am great :D


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Oh yeah, Gonal F is AWESOME! That's great you got a ton! Wow yeah that would be snatched off your hands real quick hehehe
> 
> Suki hi, yes thank you, I am great :D

Love you Liz :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Love you too Bmom!


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## alison29

Milty that is really lame that FS will only do IUI with 1 or 2 follicles. I had one that would cancel and the other did my IUI with 6 follicles and I was 29. It seems like past the age of 35 the chance that all eggs would be good is lower. Can you go to a less conservative FS?

Jen I am sorry you ultrasound is causing stress. It sounds like you had some great implantation cramping though.


----------



## alison29

BTW my weekend was spent de licing my daughter and all her things. Her hair is platinum blond and down to her butt. She is also four and abhors having her hair washed and combed. Fun times people, fun times. I can't wait to be off the BCPs i feel they make me irritable and less tolerant of my little ones although I think they can use a little more structure/discipline so maybe my impatience has been good who knows?


----------



## H0pefulagain

Oh Alison, NOT fun...you poor thing! We brought it back from a missions trip to Honduras. With 8 kids in the house at that time, it was NOT fun. If all you are is irritable and less tolerant, you're one of my new heroettes!


----------



## Milty

I agree so sorry Alison :hugs:

To be honest I haven't totally rechecked into IUI in a long time cause I'm not sure I will do it. I think after we are through the adoption process I might be ready.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:hugs:

Alsion- uuuggghhh my DD had lice in Year 4 :nope: No fun!! There was one kid in the class that kept bringing them back :wacko: eventually they made the kid stay home until they were all clear, I spent hours with that nit comb:nope:

Peace- I was going to hold off on the prednisone but he told us there's no point, I told him it was the gaining weight I was worried about and he told me to continue to walk everyday and I can do Pilates in the first 2 weeks of my cycle but cut it back in the TWW because he wants to keep everything as calm as possible. He basically said to stay away from sugar for the insulin resistance and just walk and there's should be no weight gain :shrug: We will see. The other thing with pred is that it does leave things open for infections and illness so I think it's going to be a hit or miss at the moment with regretting starting it now or not. I have said this before but I always feel so fantastic on prednisone..I have energy, I just feel great so that does make it easier:thumbup:I'm hoping the low dose aspirin will help as well :shrug: I aked him if he thought we'd get a sticky bean and he said its only a matter of time..that could mean anything so hopefully soon!! 

Milty- How did the US go?Are you going to be able to O on your own and how are things looking?

Liz- The sad thing is the Gonal F is no good to me, I respond worse on the stims so if I knew a way to get it to you, you could have it:thumbup: 

BMom- Good morning lovely:hugs::hugs: How are the kiddies?

H0peful- Good morning, yeah lice is noooooo fun!!! I can't imagine 8 kids with lice, you would have been forever and a day pulling nits :nope: I found it hard with one kid :thumbup:

Suki- How are things with you?

Jen-Good morning :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

LOL come to the US and we can get it that way LOL...I know you can't ship it...they won't let you


----------



## crystal443

That would be great:thumbup: Can I not send it because of the refridgeration?


----------



## Milty

I get refrigerated fish from Alaska all the time...if that helps at all

US is good and I'm clear of cysts. I'm free to O on my own. Currently I have 3 follies about the same size in the lead with one a bit behind. This is the least I have had in US in the past couple years. Not that I just have US all the time or anything. They thought I was 3 days from O which is about right. At first I thought they were were to early but then about 2 hours later I started feeling it.


----------



## crystal443

Milty- Yaaahhh!!!!!! That is great news:happydance: FX'd for this cycle:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty, good luck with your O this month!! I haven't heard (or have I missed it?)how the adoption process is going?

Alison, my only talent is I've never had, or had a child with lice:haha: I think we must have very dirty hair!! Really I think it's just lots of hair product. Oh, and the bcp makes me a psychopath!!!

Crystal, excited about your new plan, I'm sure it will work out. My dd has had prednisone for asthma, it made her a hyper maniac and an eating machine :haha:

Hello to everyone!! Hope you are all having a great end of summer! I'm dreading going back to work but I definately don't get sympathy since I've been off all summer:haha: I'm just waiting for my doctor to call me for a new ultrasound appt, trying not to let it stress me, the US tech said it was fine-actually she said the look of the sac gave her a "good feeling" whatever that means but I think I'm so blown away that this happened at all that I feel like there's no way it will last. Oh ya crystal I take baby aspirin too, my ob/gyn recommended it when I started clomid:thumbup:
Big :hugs: to all!


----------



## H0pefulagain

What does FX'd mean? 

I've seen yall use it a few times but have no clue what it stands for?


----------



## crystal443

Jen- no eating machine here:haha::haha: I have to control myself but I'm sure it will be a battle:wacko: I actually can't wait for your US, I think if the sac is abnormal shape they worry a bit so that's great that yours is looking so good:thumbup: It'll be fine Jen :hugs::hugs:

H0peful- FX'd means fingers crossed:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Jen any awful symptoms yet? I'm still hoping that since we are LTTC we get off easy in that department.


We I'm afraid I may have missed my chance this month. My temp shot up and O twinges have stoped. :shrug: it was complete surprise. Even the US person thought it would be CD13 but looks like CD11. It's a record setting early O. 

I guess I will get a BD in tonight but I have to admit I'm very disappointed. It looks like everything I was hoping for is working but it just caught me off guard.


----------



## sukisam

Hi
Jen- glad hour scan was okay- I hope you start enjoying your pregnancy soon:hugs:
Milty- sorry you may have missed ovulation get shagging ASAP :hugs:
Bmom- hope you're okay sweetie:hugs:
Alison- the joy of lice eh? Hope you're okay :hugs:
Hi to BF, peace, Crystal, hopeful, HA & everyone else:hugs:

Well operation playroom over! Here's some pics of our new & improved conservatory wished I'd taking before photos. DS did the painting on the one wall it looks great I'm very proud of her for sticking to it
https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/06D576E0-C0D8-4FDE-9B51-BA2F568FA187-5304-00000616D1B1C846.jpg
https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/D2EC043E-89F2-4889-9370-1F954E63F2F3-5304-00000616CE13A525.jpg


Have a great day ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

Thank god i am not the only psychopath here on bcps so ready to be done with them ...I spent an hour putting little braids in her hair last night and coating the roots with serum and olive oil. She looks cute at least. I am super lucky it's not all of us picking through our hair for lice. But yeah she is not allowed at school and they will do head checks everyday for a while i am sure. 

Scratch scratch scratch...

Milty i am sorry they crapped up your O..you never know though.


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh my Suki that room looks amazing!! Who did the mural? So cute!

Milty go get a shag in there ASAP it might not be too late! As for your question, I have cramps and backache off and on, off and on sore (and bigger!) boobies, and I seem to get kinda car sick now. Also alternating constipation and diarrhea :wacko: Aren't you glad you asked?!:haha: My doctors office called today but I missed the call-and apparently they take lunch for an hour and a half. Say wha??:dohh: Now I have to chill for another hour to hear what they have to say. Pregnancy has not been great for the anxiety!!!

So anyone seen the latest thread that made you go:dohh:? I don't want to say too much for fear of starting an online riot but I know the ltttc girls will understand :haha:

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## More4mom

Hey Milty. :hugs:  Sorry the early O caught you off guard. I agree. Get to BDing. You never know!!! 

I'm 1 DPO. O'd yesterday and even got a BD in! Imagine that. Good timing for ONCE!!! :thumbup: TWW... here I come!!! :coffee: 

Let the madness begin....... ](*,)](*,)


----------



## More4mom

Alison... your post made my head itchy...!!! LOL Yikes!!!


----------



## Jax41

Jenn, yup I saw it! :dohh:


----------



## alison29

now i have to look for it


----------



## Jennifer01

:haha: oh dear!


----------



## crystal443

Suki- Love the mural and the beach theme..very cool :thumbup:

Milty-don't count yourself out yet, get to BDing and hope for the best :thumbup: I had a strange cycle to, I usually O between cd 16 and 24 and this cycle I almost missed O because I O'd on cd 11 :wacko: I've been keeping up BD every other day just in case because that seems so early :shrug:

Alison- gotta love the head checks at school :nope: its good they have them but lice are such a pain!!

Jen-There's a few topics that make me want to pull my hair out:haha::haha:so yeah saw what you meant, pregnancy is one big ball of anxiety now for me, its hard but your next US will bring you peace of mind :hugs: FS said once they see the heartbeat 97% of pregnancies go on to be fine :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:

Not much going on here :shrug: Not sure if I'm 6DPO or 3 DPO because FF keeps changing the O day :wacko: but its 6DPO for today:haha: I might start testing on 8 or 9 DPO to get the Clexane going early :shrug: Then again I'm a chicken sh*t.

On another note, since we know we won't be staying in this immediate area for a long time we decided to lease until we know for sure where we want to buy :shrug: I find it hard to accept we're here fulltime:cry: anyway we just moved to this house in March and they put it on the market:growlmad: now we have to look at moving again:brat: DH wants to buy but I don't like the area we're in, I'd rather be further from the city so I think we'll be leasing again, until the kids finish Secondary College which DD is in Year 10 and DS is in Year 8. I just find buying a house makes it final for me that we're staying:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Jax:flower:


----------



## justhoping

im ttc a bit over one yr and think it would be wonderful to have a thread for people who are in the same board. (waves) hi to everyone :)


----------



## crystal443

Hi Justhoping:flower: Sorry you've been trying for awhile but if you have to hang around and wait on a BFP this is the best group of ladies to do it with:hugs:


----------



## justhoping

crystal443 said:


> Hi Justhoping:flower: Sorry you've been trying for awhile but if you have to hang around and wait on a BFP this is the best group of ladies to do it with:hugs:

That is exactly what I plan on doing :). Thank you for the very warm welcome. Just went and got myself a ticker too :D


----------



## More4mom

alison29 said:


> now i have to look for it

Me too. I'm totally curious!!


----------



## More4mom

justhoping said:


> im ttc a bit over one yr and think it would be wonderful to have a thread for people who are in the same board. (waves) hi to everyone :)

Hi Justhoping! :hi: Welcome. I think you'll find this an amazing spot for your journey!! We've been TTC for over 18 mos and these ladies have been truly wonderful.


----------



## peacebaby

Welcome Justhoping:flower:

Jen, I couldn't resist and went in search of the thread and not if the one I saw is what you're referring to but was enough to have running right back to my subscribed threads.

Alison, poor DD! You could try adding a few drops of tea tree oil to the olive oil

LL :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just finished watching the Paralympics opening ceremony. Can't wait for my SA boy Oscar Pistorius to race again. He's from the same town that I grew up in. The athletes are all so inspiring. Brings things back into perspective for me.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> So anyone seen the latest thread that made you go:dohh:? I don't want to say too much for fear of starting an online riot but I know the ltttc girls will understand :haha:

Oh good grief!!:dohh:

I would cut off a few toes from each foot to be that blissfully ignorant and confident about my fertility! It must be nice. 

Do you guys remember when you had only been ttc for a few months? I was still confident even after my previous experience with primary infertility. Actually, it was about 10 months into this that I started to feel all panicky. I knew what ltttc was about. It's deep, dark, lonely and effing sucks. I had a feeling it was headed in that direction again and that scared the crap out of me. 

Alison my son had lice once. He was 3 and I was pregnant with my dd. I found one on him when we were at an amusement park. He was scratching his head saying that these "naughty critters" kept biting him. :wacko: We stayed in a tent all 4 of us for the next 3 nights. I ended up getting lice too and my mom helped me. Yes.....fun, fun times. :haha:

Hi justhoping. :flower:

Suki- I love the room. So cute. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Yes, sadly I do remember being confident right after DS was born that it would happen quickly :nope: I remember feeling confident with the first IVF cycle as well, now I feel like the rug can be pulled out regarding anything in life :shrug: I think LTTTC affects many aspects of my life :shrug: Its been a real eye opener that's for sure


----------



## Milty

Ok hmm I can't seem to find "the one"


----------



## peacebaby

You can say that again Crystal, I'll never take anything for granted again. Now I expect to have the rug and everything on it pulled at any moment.

I'm sitting here with a huge stack of 86 clexane injections in front of me. Yikes!


----------



## Milty

:hi: Hello all

Suki I love the room. I wish I was even a little bit creative.

Ok I've been working all day and I feel I'm behind in here:haha:

I really need to be :sex: but I can't find him...kinda odd


----------



## Milty

Oh and I almost forgot there is a song I heard tonight on my way home that I really want you guys to hear ...but I'm on my phone and can't paste a link in...


But I will post as soon as I can so all you guys that come and go make sure you look for it


----------



## peacebaby

Milty you can catch up here later, go lure him out of hiding first :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Peace- I can only get 20 Clexane injections at a time, its one of the drugs that has to be monitored :shrug: are you nervous about starting your meds? I'm still nervous with the prednisolone, for obvious reasons:haha: I guess the positive is I feel like I'm doing something, I think I'll take your advice and not start steriods in any cycle until right before I O like a day or so. I'm scared it might mess things up for me so I might stick with it in the TWW only, we'll see but for right now that's my plan. We didn't get the opening ceremonies for the paralympics:nope: bit sad, they've worked just as hard. Is the guy from SA..bladerunner I think they call him:shrug: he was in the regular olympics, will he be in the paralympics? I felt so bad when he didn't get to run in the relay:growlmad:

Milty- OMG..you lost your DH?:haha::haha: FInd that man he's got a job to do:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

He totally disappeared:shrug: I think he left

I worked a really long day so when I came home he had dinner ready for me and the house clean.:kiss:

So I ate and had my son tell me about his day. All the while DH is moving about the house. Then I put DS to bed and DH is missing.:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Does he have a mobile you can ring?


----------



## crystal443

Very sweet of him to cook and clean:flower:


----------



## Milty

Hehe I just texted him:blush:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal...I had to take the prednisone on CD1...it needs to start working on lowering your immune system before it even releases the egg


----------



## crystal443

Really? sh*t well I'll see if it affects O :shrug: nothing is ever easy is it?


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Ok hmm I can't seem to find "the one"

Me either... Super curious! 

I have to admit that until now, I've never had problems conceiving. We got pregnant within a couple of months, if not the first month, with all three of our little monkeys, even with our one Angel (miscarriage). Then, after the vasectomy, then the vas reversal, low and behold, we are struggling! And I mean struggling...! I had no idea of the difficulty, the heart-break, the hope, the disappointment. Now, I am a much more loving and compassionate person towards anyone who isn't able to conceive, regardless of age. I take that as God's gift to me to help get me through these BFN moments. And so far, in the past 19 cycles, there have been WAY too many of those!!! :-(

It isn't the good times that shape who we are. It is our reaction and attitude in the tough times that do that. We are all extremely well shaped ladies, if you ask me!!! :thumbup:


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Hehe I just texted him:blush:

:thumbup: You are too funny Milty!!! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Go get him Milty :thumbup:

More4mom- you have a fantastic view on things :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Well if your body fights everything in sight it may think the released egg is a virus too and start at it before it even fertilizes you know what I mean?


----------



## justhoping

for those of you on steriods, how much do you take in pills and mil? Also when do you start and stop?


----------



## crystal443

Liz- yes you're right :) Stick with cd 2 then :thumbup:

Justhoping- there's a few of us starting immune therapy, its different combinations of different things. Mine is 20 mg of prednisolone per day and then up to 25mg after a + test, baby aspirin and an injection of Clexane daily when there's a + test. I start the steriod on cd2 and continue it until AF or keep going with a + test. Are you starting steriods?


----------



## H0pefulagain

Welcome justhoping!

Milty, I hope you find your Hubby soon! How dare he try to get out of his BD duties! :)

I can't find the specific thread yall are talking about. I found several that made my teeth itch and gave me a distinct need to slap the stupid out of some folks. Anyhow, I gave up and came back here to sanity! (well, sorta sane anyhow!)

Hope everyone is doing well. AFM, I'm old, tired, and grumpy and am positive I hear my bed calling my name. Hope everyone had a fantastic day today!


----------



## Milty

Well l did find DH and mission complete!!:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I was on 5mgs of Prednisone daily starting CD1 of IVF


----------



## peacebaby

Well done Milty :happydance:

LL some immune dr's believe that the suppression necessary for fertility only kicks in at 20mg of pred which is why the standard dose is usually 25mg. Having said that non-specialist fertility dr's sometimes prescribe 10mgs. I completely understand why anyone, myself included would be reluctant to take such doses and in fact to take it at all. Doing everything I can to avoid it really, even though I've got the pills. 

A prof here (Dr Siobhan Quenby) is doing a study on pred and she found that it can affect ovulation so she changed her protocol so the ladies on her study only start the pred once they have a bfp.

Crystal there is a good thread here called something like "the steroid junkies perfectly unscientific thread" lots of graduates there with happy healthy babies now after doing the immune treatment.


----------



## alison29

Wow milty your dh sure is nice! My dh doesn't do housework or cooking takes care of the pool and yard. SO if i work late I come home and everyone is starving. I will take the cooking and cleaning over the yard work any day although sometimes i do feel like a maid.


----------



## LLbean

well yeah... I was only on 5mgs too... I'm no expert so :winkwink: just repeating what I heard


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> Peace- I can only get 20 Clexane injections at a time, its one of the drugs that has to be monitored :shrug: are you nervous about starting your meds? I'm still nervous with the prednisolone, for obvious reasons:haha: I guess the positive is I feel like I'm doing something, I think I'll take your advice and not start steriods in any cycle until right before I O like a day or so. I'm scared it might mess things up for me so I might stick with it in the TWW only, we'll see but for right now that's my plan. We didn't get the opening ceremonies for the paralympics:nope: bit sad, they've worked just as hard. Is the guy from SA..bladerunner I think they call him:shrug: he was in the regular olympics, will he be in the paralympics? I felt so bad when he didn't get to run in the relay:growlmad:
> 
> Milty- OMG..you lost your DH?:haha::haha: FInd that man he's got a job to do:hugs::hugs:

Crystal, I'm very nervous! DH couldn't believe I have to take the injections daily for the next few months really. I start everything tomorrow with a 3 hour intravenous drip of intralipids. Prednisolone is the one I'm most unhappy about. Ironically, it is the cheapest of all the meds. There are various treatment plans here, my dr says to start the pred before OV, his reasoning being that the environment has got to be clear before the egg is released or else it can affect the maturation & quality of the egg & the immune response must be suppressed before conception. Another dr here starts his patients just 1-2 days after OV but before implantation. A third professor, Dr Quenby starts only after bfp. Who knows:shrug:? They've all had success with their patients.

Yeah Oscar is "bladerunner". He did get to run the relay because the video showed that the SA runner had been pushed down so they were allowed in the final. He is really awesome, i really hope he does well at the Para's.


----------



## peacebaby

LLbean said:


> well yeah... I was only on 5mgs too... I'm no expert so :winkwink: just repeating what I heard

I agree with you!


----------



## LLbean

hehehe


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> So anyone seen the latest thread that made you go:dohh:? I don't want to say too much for fear of starting an online riot but I know the ltttc girls will understand :haha:
> 
> Oh good grief!!:dohh:
> 
> I would cut off a few toes from each foot to be that blissfully ignorant and confident about my fertility! It must be nice.
> 
> Do you guys remember when you had only been ttc for a few months? I was still confident even after my previous experience with primary infertility. Actually, it was about 10 months into this that I started to feel all panicky. I knew what ltttc was about. It's deep, dark, lonely and effing sucks. I had a feeling it was headed in that direction again and that scared the crap out of me.
> 
> Alison my son had lice once. He was 3 and I was pregnant with my dd. I found one on him when we were at an amusement park. He was scratching his head saying that these "naughty critters" kept biting him. :wacko: We stayed in a tent all 4 of us for the next 3 nights. I ended up getting lice too and my mom helped me. Yes.....fun, fun times. :haha:
> 
> Hi justhoping. :flower:
> 
> Suki- I love the room. So cute. :thumbup:Click to expand...


Yes!!!! I remember it well! I even remember thinking "well..,I'm not sure I wanna get pg this month or that month because then I can't drink at new years or go to that party blah blah blah":haha: ya no worried there I had many a new years eve FULL of drinks! I didn't even consider medical intervention till I was close to 2 years ttc because I was that confidant! Man those days were bliss!

Ready how are you?


----------



## Bravemom

Peace baby I am really excited ,happy, hopeful about your treatment starting ,everything crossed it works out :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal you have a nice looking chart !:thumbup:

Milty good work hunting that man down! You should make him wear a bell during O season so you can keep track of him!!:haha:

Peace you are my hero doing those injections! I'm so sorry you have to do all this but of course it will be worth it in the end. My dd is in the process of seeing a rheumatologist for suspected autoimmune disorder. We have been to specialists for the last couple years and different weird things keep coming up. It's very stressful, and so hard to diagnose. Big:hugs:to all the ladies that are dealing with that!

Hello everyone:flower: I am enjoying my last few days off, by enjoying I mean laying on the couch watching trash tv:haha: Actually looking forward to fall-summer is my favorite season but it has been so freaking hot here that it will be nice to cool down a bit. Plus I am lucky enough to live in a part of the world that looks gorgeous in the fall! Damn I'm getting corny in my old age:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Bmom thank you :hugs: I'm not expecting much to be honest. I think it will be a long time before my body is in a healthy, happy state.

Jen, how are you feeling? Tiredness kick in yet? I feel for your DD but at least you've got the ball rolling because yes, it is so difficult to diagnose. What symptoms is she getting? I love fall/autumn too but in England the colder months go on forever so it gets too much. I'll take the heat anyday.

I've been meaning to ask, you said you'd bash your head on the toilet seat if you got two lines, so how bad did it hurt:rofl:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I know your only 7DPO but I think you need to test


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :hugs:

Jen- thanks but FF has changed O day a few times so I might only be 5DPO so we'll see :thumbup: I remember having the testing done when I was 12 and I was so so lucky it got picked up right away. We were first told it was most likely rhuematiod arhtritis or lupus because of my joints swelling and skin rashes but it wasn't :shrug: Autoimmune disease is so hard to diagnose but once you get the diagnosis life becomes much much easier :thumbup:

Peace- The last IVF cycle I had was when steriods were used but stopped when nothing fertilised I still think that helped me out to get pregnant with DHEA that first BFP:thumbup: I think what I might do is take 15mg before I O and then I'll up it when I O and try that because FS seemed to think the eggs/ovaries were being hit:thumbup: I have one piece of advice when you start your steriods though.....DOn't take them in the evening because you won't sleep :wacko: I was awake until 2 am last night, I took the last pill at 10 pm, I've noticed I haven't been sleeping well and last night confirmed it :shrug: I haven't puffed up at all and my weight is still coming down, I think the extra energy helps with that :thumbup:

Liz- Good morning:hugs::hugs: How are you today?

Alison- Your DH and my DH sound very similiar:thumbup:

Bmom- good morning :hugs:

Milty-Glad you found him :thumbup: do you think you O'd yet?


----------



## crystal443

Milty- would it even show up?


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal I think you're doing it right and its best to follow your dr. The only thing to watch is whether it affects ov in the long run, over a few cycles. Just be aware of it and observe any changes. Oh yes, I know about the sleepless nights, my friend suffered badly with that. I was told to take everything first thing in the morning. Lucky you no pred moonface :thumbup: Well done with your weight loss plan,it's working well for you! I'm exercising loads more, but the scale hasn't come down yet:growlmad:

Everyone's excited about your temps this cycle, sounding great!


----------



## peacebaby

Wow even to my totally inapt eye your chart looks good! Looks like you started pred at a good time 4dpo. Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

yeah its still early :shrug: lots of time for temps to drop that's for sure :hugs: see how it goes


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Bmom thank you :hugs: I'm not expecting much to be honest. I think it will be a long time before my body is in a healthy, happy state.
> 
> Jen, how are you feeling? Tiredness kick in yet? I feel for your DD but at least you've got the ball rolling because yes, it is so difficult to diagnose. What symptoms is she getting? I love fall/autumn too but in England the colder months go on forever so it gets too much. I'll take the heat anyday.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, you said you'd bash your head on the toilet seat if you got two lines, so how bad did it hurt:rofl:

 :haha::haha: I know I can't believe still that I don't have a concussion! I did zombie walk over to DH and hand him the test while I just kind of stood there gaping!! :haha:

So, for about 2 years now dd has been sick alot. There are days she is too tired and achy to get out of bed. She was diagnosed with anemia but the iron was not a fix all. Then she went to a kidney specialist because she had protein in her urine, to be told she is fine but they hear something weird in her arteries that they can't identify. She was also sent to a heart specialist after weird heart sounds that she was cleared from after extensive testing. Really it's been a bit exhausting, and she gets frustrated. It's the never knowing if you will wake up able to function or not. At the beginning of it all she was losing her hair in a couple spots also, that has since resolved itself. First doctor said she is just depressed-dd said "of course I'm depressed wouldn't you be if you felt like crap half the time?!". Now we are waiting for the specialist, have been waiting a while and I'm sure we will wait longer! Luckily she has had a pretty good summer and has felt well 75% of the time. I don't know how you guys do it, it is just awful to watch never mind to feel!:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> Wow even to my totally inapt eye your chart looks good! Looks like you started pred at a good time 4dpo. Fingers crossed :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope so!!


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning ladies :hugs:
> 
> Jen- thanks but FF has changed O day a few times so I might only be 5DPO so we'll see :thumbup: I remember having the testing done when I was 12 and I was so so lucky it got picked up right away. We were first told it was most likely rhuematiod arhtritis or lupus because of my joints swelling and skin rashes but it wasn't :shrug: Autoimmune disease is so hard to diagnose but once you get the diagnosis life becomes much much easier :thumbup:
> 
> Peace- The last IVF cycle I had was when steriods were used but stopped when nothing fertilised I still think that helped me out to get pregnant with DHEA that first BFP:thumbup: I think what I might do is take 15mg before I O and then I'll up it when I O and try that because FS seemed to think the eggs/ovaries were being hit:thumbup: I have one piece of advice when you start your steriods though.....DOn't take them in the evening because you won't sleep :wacko: I was awake until 2 am last night, I took the last pill at 10 pm, I've noticed I haven't been sleeping well and last night confirmed it :shrug: I haven't puffed up at all and my weight is still coming down, I think the extra energy helps with that :thumbup:
> 
> Liz- Good morning:hugs::hugs: How are you today?
> 
> Alison- Your DH and my DH sound very similiar:thumbup:
> 
> Bmom- good morning :hugs:
> 
> Milty-Glad you found him :thumbup: do you think you O'd yet?


Thanks crystal I hope you're right! It's been a tough haul for the poor kid!!
I'm interested to see what happens with that chart!:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I feel for your DD its hard especially at that age, I test + for wierd things when I have a relapse:haha::haha: last time I tested + for ecoli but I've tested positive for hep, and TB noneof which I have or had by the way :wacko: None of my vaccines worked and i've had whooping cough, measles, mumps, etc. when I was a child:nope:

Autoimmune is a strange disease to have because anything can happen at time but my best advice is to take her to the doctor everytime she gets sick, one of these times something will show up:hugs::hugs:My kidneys were the first thing to act up along with a bruise like rash and joint swelling, common autoimmune response:hugs:

I really hope she feels better because it can be depressing and hard to treat at times, I think as we get older we accept it more but being young is a tough one:thumbup: Tell her to hang in there:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Jennifer, that sounds so much like one of our daughters. She has Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis.

The very first sign was the tiredness and achy and then the hair falling out. They were convinced it was anemia. Then they said it was thyroid. She never lost a lot of weight like they felt she would if it was JRA. It was actually our son's endo who realized what it was when I was expressing my frustration to him. It is an autoimmune disorder and if a child has one, they often have another so he was very familiar with JRA. 

I do hope they figure out what is wrong with your daughter and help her remedy it or at least help her feel better soon! It's frustrating for them and frustrating as a parent because you want so badly to just fix it yesterday!


----------



## peacebaby

oh gosh the poor girl... Sounds ditto my symptoms. Always exhausted and its awful because I can't get things done! I was also told I was anemic and still take iron supps when I stomach it, it props my energy for a while and then I crash badly. I still have the hair loss too, a definite sign of autoimmune response. The aches pains are crap too, I had carpal tunnel syndrome diagnosed, they said possibly rheumatoid, chronic fatigue syndrome etc. The worse is when everyone thinks there's nothing really wrong and you're just depressed or lazy. 

It was only because the fertility immune tests I had done in July showed an off-the wall excessively high level of something called tumor necrosis factor (TNF-alpha) that is the culprit behind all autoimmune issues that we figured my body is in a chronic inflammatory state. The fertility dr said by getting this TNF-a level down I should see all my symptoms improve. It was such a relief to finally have a blood test confirm it all and he told my DH he can't imagine how exhausted I must feel. 

There are anti-inflammatory foods and supplements that help a lot. One test to make sure they do is the anti-nuclear antibodies blood test. This will broadly detect any autoimmune issue. I really feel for her, I went through this throughout university and it really slowed me down. I hope she finds answers that will enhance her quality of life :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hopeful your DD too! I wonder if this is not due in part to environmental factors, it just seems to be affecting so many young people.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace, if I understand correctly, autoimmune issues are hereditary but are then triggered by some illness or something environmental. A family can have autoimmune tendencies in the genes but one person may have one type of autoimmune diagnosis and the others each have their own.

Our daughter is adopted so we're not sure of the specifics. When she came to us, she was 16 and a hormonal mess. Everyone had always thought she was lazy and just didn't care. She felt like perpetual crud! Once we got some answers and a good treatment routine going, it made all the difference in her quality of life. She went from sullen and stand-offish to Ms. social butterfly who was always jumping in to help. We used to joke that we were going to cut off her anti-inflamatory meds so she'd go back to being quiet. It took about 18 months to push the doctors into doing something and listening but it was our son's endo who put 2 and 2 together. Once he started pushing, the other doctors moved a lot quicker. It was truly amazing to see the difference in her after only a few weeks.


----------



## LLbean

All good and you?


----------



## crystal443

H0pefulagain said:


> Peace, if I understand correctly, autoimmune issues are hereditary but are then triggered by some illness or something environmental. A family can have autoimmune tendencies in the genes but one person may have one type of autoimmune diagnosis and the others each have their own.
> 
> Our daughter is adopted so we're not sure of the specifics. When she came to us, she was 16 and a hormonal mess. Everyone had always thought she was lazy and just didn't care. She felt like perpetual crud! Once we got some answers and a good treatment routine going, it made all the difference in her quality of life. She went from sullen and stand-offish to Ms. social butterfly who was always jumping in to help. We used to joke that we were going to cut off her anti-inflamatory meds so she'd go back to being quiet. It took about 18 months to push the doctors into doing something and listening but it was our son's endo who put 2 and 2 together. Once he started pushing, the other doctors moved a lot quicker. It was truly amazing to see the difference in her after only a few weeks.

My family has autoimmune problems, my dad had Chrones Disease, my grandmother had some sort of immune problem and my ds and I both have issues buuut we were raised about a half a mile from a pulp and paper mill that used to let chemicals into the air, so I think its also partly enviromental :shrug: The town I was born in also has one of the highest cancer rates in the country :nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh girls thank you so much for sharing!! The more I hear the more I think it must be autoimmune related. She missed at least a month of school this past year. When I think about, she got swine flu a couple years ago and I'm not sure she was ever 100% after that. Then we also moved into a brand new house, which of course releases all kinds of fumes and what not....I don't know, I think we need dr house!

There are a million things I love about our health care system, one thing I don't is it sometimes takes a while to see a specialist. :wacko:


----------



## Milty

crystal443 said:


> Milty- would it even show up?

If your 7DPO maybe ...Indi got hers at 7 or 8 DPO... 

Think of it as testing to determine if your ready for more of your meds. I just think in your case the sooner the better and you've got a great chart


----------



## Milty

Also I'm thinking you maybe on to something and maybe I didnt O yet...oh well I got the BD either way and it was fun too...


----------



## Milty

Jen when does she get to see the specialist? Also can she do like TTCers and take a baby aspirin to help a bit?


----------



## crystal443

Milty- If I can remember in the morning I might start testing then :thumbup: If you didn't O you got lots of BD coming up!! :)


----------



## Milty

:blush: well I have loads of it coming either way:winkwink:

Seriously who can resist a man that cooks them dinner?


----------



## crystal443

You are sooo lucky Milty :thumbup: My DH is great don't get me wrong but he's lazy when it comes to cooking and cleaning and I admit its because I let him get away with it :shrug: Once in awhile I'll get angry and he'll hop to it but yeah its what we've settled into:haha::haha: 

Now bd he is always up for..O time whatever time:dohh::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Well he is a man...

It's early I know but...

:hi: good morning Bmom


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Well he is a man...
> 
> It's early I know but...
> 
> :hi: good morning Bmom

Aw Milty ,it's lovely having a good morning message waiting for me every morning :kiss:Ugg cd2 for me ,really heavy and Tum and legs pretty sore but such is life :dohh:Am continuing with my healthy eating exercise plan and trying out new things in life ,am a happy mummy/wife today and I gotta feel blessed for wot I have ,keep looking forward ,lots planned for the weekend ,keep me busy :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning! :flower: I'm up early for the washing machine man :haha:


----------



## Milty

I need to do better with eating healthy and loosing what I've gained.


----------



## Jax41

Milty, surely with all that horizontal jogging you'll shift a good few pounds :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Have you O'd yet? You know there are no temps on your chart:haha:

I'm just thinking maybe this cycle will be good for you since last was so short


----------



## Jax41

Dunno :shrug:.............:blush: I've given up temping, found it so much hassle :wacko:

Well I thought I may have O'd last weekend but I think it's now as last night I had O pain on my right hand side but for the last week I've had EWCM, but only one BD to my name. I know, I'm a lost cause......:cry:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> Dunno :shrug:.............:blush: I've given up temping, found it so much hassle :wacko:
> 
> Well I thought I may have O'd last weekend but I think it's now as last night I had O pain on my right hand side but for the last week I've had EWCM, but only one BD to my name. I know, I'm a lost cause......:cry:

Do an opk babes :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Your not a lost cause:hugs:

Just take Bmoms advice and add that stuff she uses to his food:winkwink:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jen when does she get to see the specialist? Also can she do like TTCers and take a baby aspirin to help a bit?

You know, I never considered it:shrug: maybe we will try it, if there's inflammation it should help right? 
We have been waiting for a call re:the specialist since june. They said that she needs to go to someone in Toronto (about an hour from me) and they would call when they got the appointment :wacko: Since the summer has been good for her we haven't put much thought into it, and we have had long waits before so you are just used to it!


----------



## Milty

Ok my home computer is down and I can't paste links on my phone but I really really want you guys to hear this song or at the very least read the lyrics.

It's called "you make beautiful things"

Please google it


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ok my home computer is down and I can't paste links on my phone but I really really want you guys to hear this song or at the very least read the lyrics.
> 
> It's called "you make beautiful things"
> 
> Please google it

:cry::cry::cry:Such a beautiful song :hugs::hugs:Thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## Milty

The couple who wrote it struggled with infertility and put their feeling into words


----------



## LLbean

is this the one Milty? 
https://youtu.be/oyPBtExE4W0


----------



## Milty

That's the one...I know most take the words to mean all different things and they can be but it's really about infertility


----------



## Milty

If you can take a close look at the album cover...


----------



## LLbean

This cover?
 



Attached Files:







61jYM9y+YcL._SS500_.jpg
File size: 85.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Milty

Yup ...look close


----------



## LLbean

I see a bunch of skulls and bombs etc LOL


----------



## Milty

Yup and needles filled with poison...


----------



## LLbean

yeah...so is that fertility drugs? LOL


----------



## Milty

I think so...it's supposed to symbolize how God took all the bad things and them and made something beautiful or something like that...I'm really not good at this kind of thing but I know I love the song


----------



## LLbean

its a very sweet song


----------



## crystal443

Morning Girls :)

Another miserable night :nope: I either can't get to sleep and I lay there and worry about nothing in particular and just have anxiety or I get to sleep but wake up really early and just lie there and have anxiety. I think I need DH's anxiety pills :wacko: Stupid steriods are driving me up the wall!!

Jax-:hugs::hugs: do what Bmom says:thumbup: 

Bmom- you sound so much more relaxed with things, its nice to read your posts:hugs::hugs:

Milty- very nice song and easily relatable :) I didn't test this morning, as I expected I forgot :wacko: 

Liz- Good morning, hope your well:thumbup: Is it a long weekend there? Labour day Monday? It's not here but I was talking to mother and she said its a long weekend in Canada

Jen- Canada has a kickass healthcare system but I agree it can be a long wait for a Specialist and that isn't good :nope: I was amazed when we got here that we could wait for a public appointment or pay private and get in a few days later:shrug: It only costs about $90 to go private but its well worth it :thumbup: Summer is always great for me too but winter and spring always the worst so I hope her appointment comes through soon:hugs:

Peace- Good morning!! Is it today you start your Clexane?? If so GOOD LUCK!!!! Day 1 of operation baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good Morning Suki,H0peful,alison,ready and everyone else:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Crystal ,no sleep sucks ,:nope:can you get anything from your doc ?warm milk and exercise after dinner helps me ,you feeling ok other than no sleep with the meds ?:Loving your chart too xxxxhugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hey Bmom- we usually do a long walk after dinner every night but I might try a hot shower tonight right before bed :shrug: other then that I feel great :thumbup: no weight gain or anything just the really bad sleep. You have done amazing with your weight loss lovely, you should be very proud of yourself :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes its a 3 day weekend here so movies tonight, tomorrow we have Dragoncon (look it up) and not certain about Sunday but Monday I am taking my little puppy to meet the Beverly Hills Chihuahua 3 Treats truck and then we have a block party on our street :D

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Milty

Thats what I like about here...if I want to see a specialist I can have an appt. in days

Ok Crystal your chart is great...not sleeping sucks

Also I totally think I know now what FF means by increased sex drive...:blush:
I think it's because we went without for so long with my csyst..


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal, peace or anyone with autoimmune...do you ever get petechiae? Today dd came home with a rash on her leg that looks purple and red, and doesn't go away with pressure. The closest thing I've seen is petechiae. Is this an autoimmune thing?


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies:hugs:

Jen- sorry I had to look it up :dohh: but yep that's exactly what mine looks like when I break out..they always called it a bruise like rash:shrug: If you take her to your doc can he run a few blood tests because I got my diagnosis when I had the rash:shrug: Things might be wonky enough for something to show up:thumbup:



I had a temp dip today but my chart keeps trying to go back two days so not sure what to think if I'm 7 or 9 DPO. On cd 12 I had EWCM in the morning but it then switched to creamy by later in the day if I put EWCM it puts me back two days and if I put creamy it brings me up to 9DPO which is where I left it:shrug: I may test today but if I am only 7 DPO its too early to test:shrug:It's Fathers Day here today so I may just wait until tomorrow to test, we'll see we're going out for the day so see how it goes:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I think you are 9DPO if that helps...I think you could test.


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks crystal, I am taking a pic of the rash in case it goes away before the doctors office opens Tuesday. Also, it seems like the last couple of cycles you have a dip on 9 dpo so that's where I'd put you too!:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks girls :thumbup: I think I'm 9DPO as well, I did a test but it wasn't FMU and there was a barely and I mean barely faint faint line there :shrug: DH caught it because I didn't see it at first and I had to turn it to see it in the light so a def squinter!! so its def not enough to call it a + but I'll test tomorrow again and if its any darker at all its enough for me to start Clexane which is really all I need to know at this point , what happens as far as will it stick will come later :thumbup: I will not stress I will not stress I will not stress :)


Jen- fab idea to take photos of the rash :thumbup: so at least the doc can see what it looks like, I really hope they figure something out for her quickly :hugs:

Good morning Milty- How's your weekend going? We're about to head off to the Queen Vic Market :shrug: Do some shopping and take DH out for Father's Day lunch:) When's you little guy start school? More importantly is he looking forward to going or not so much?


----------



## crystal443

Jen- Have they not considered steriods for a few weeks to see if it calms things down for her during a flare up? Even if they haven't diagnosed her they could be trying to supress her a bit for some relief :shrug: I never liked steriods but they do usually help calm things back down. Just a thought but maybe ask your doc about that as well :thumbup: Also has she had a kidney biopsy yet? My auto immune was seen in the kidney tissue and you said your DD had a few kidney issues, that might be worth asking about as well :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Jen- Have they not considered steriods for a few weeks to see if it calms things down for her during a flare up? Even if they haven't diagnosed her they could be trying to supress her a bit for some relief :shrug: I never liked steriods but they do usually help calm things back down. Just a thought but maybe ask your doc about that as well :thumbup: Also has she had a kidney biopsy yet? My auto immune was seen in the kidney tissue and you said your DD had a few kidney issues, that might be worth asking about as well :thumbup:

Not a biopsy but she went to a kidney specialist that did ultrasounds and blood tests and said her kidneys seemed fine-it was that doctor that said something didn't sound right in her arteries. Ugh it's do hard to keep track of! I'm really going to get on the doc on Tuesday bc it's her last year of high school so she can't be missing 2 days a week anymore!


----------



## peacebaby

Jen that's a definite sign of a flare. I'm wondering whether her autoimmune issue is a generalised one since she seems to have such wide ranging issues. See if the doctor will do a blood test for anti-nuclear antibodies(ANA) this one picks up generalised issues and is part of the rheumatoid arthirtis panel. Yes she may need a dose of steroids or cortisone to calm things down. If you're more inclined to natural alternatives then nettle leaf extract in pill/tincture or even as a tea is excellent.
I get those tiny red-spots rashes a lot, initially I thought I was being bitten by superbugs, kept moving all the furniture to check what it was:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty that's a lovely song and the lyrics so appropriate!

Jax, two words - Macca powder!!! You really should give this a go, it works unfailingly and the added bonus is you can both have it. Just ask Sus.

LL Dragoncon looks like such fun, fantasy art, games, comics. Do you do any workshops?

Crystal, the insomnia is all prednisolone's fault. Some ladies wake up really early in the am to take the pills so the side effect wears off by bedtime. I feel for you:hugs::hugs I think it gets better though.

Yep, started Clexane yesterday. Its ok, just stings a bit after. Also had a massive 3 hr IV yesterday, no side effects thankfully but I did feel quite out of it today. I have so many different meds to take, its a mission remembering it all.

Bmom, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no we did none of that this year


----------



## peacebaby

hope you enjoyed it though. When do you get your other results back?


----------



## LLbean

the genetic stuff? won't hear on that till the 18th I believe

was a funky ass day today... started by melting my thermal rollers, hubby was in a funk over a pimple on his lip that I could barely see... then we went to the thing and we were both miserably hot...he kept saying he was to old to dress up...????... then I could not get the picture I went there for and got so frustrated over it I cried, yes I did...ugh...must be my period too...oh yeah, that also overflowed today LOL...then hubby felt guilty over the picture thing so we left without doing much else so then I felt badly.... can you say downwards spiral?

Hope the rest of the month is better cause let me tell you...the first day SUCKED!


----------



## Milty

Ohh sorry LL:hugs:

Well my DS started school 2.5 weeks ago and he really likes it. Math and science are his favorite subjects. Of course this makes this momma proud.:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

I always loved math and science. Totally made sense to me... My daughter seems to be the same too! She dissected a brain the other day though... Eeeeeewwwwww that is where I draw the line lol


----------



## Milty

The math he gets from me and the science from my little sis:haha:

Jen I feel for your DD:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Sorry about your day LL, hope the month gets better :flower: Could it be the full moon troubling us hehe? Is your DD studying something in the medical field, they have some mega-dissecting classes lol

Milty thats great for DS. I think with those subjects the first teacher can make a child love it or hate it. Does he have any ideas of what he'd like to do even though that may change? He seems to be very mature which is awesome. I miss his cute smile in your first avatar pic.

Crystal, waiting for you to test again. Everything crossed xxxx

I was doing so well with my exercise routine but I've totally slacked the last 2days urghh now getting back is so difficult :sleep:


----------



## LLbean

yes, she is studying psychology


----------



## Milty

Well like you said it changes but it usually is some kind of scientist . 

This year his teacher is brand new and only 23 so I'm a bit nervous but she does seem ok so far just nervous.


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower:

Peace- I have to take the prednisone 3 times a day so its a steady flow and I really think that's where its going all wrong:nope: The extra energy is fab but the no sleeping is def no fun:nope: Glad you got no SE from your IV:happydance: 

Jen- yeah 2 days a week at home is no good, I really hope they get this figured out quick smart

Milty- My DS loves maths and science as well:thumbup:He's in the enhanced class but tbh he doesn't apply himself like he should:shrug: DD is in advanced maths as well but her stronger suit is Literature/English but she does enjoy maths:thumbup: I don't know where these kids came from because I'm no scholar and neither is their dad:haha::haha: It's nice your son likes maths and science though it really is needed to do most courses :thumbup: That does sound like a young teacher but that could be a good thing :shrug: New to the game and ready to teach which is good as well:thumbup:

Liz- You sound like you had a sh*t day my friend:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry it didn't go better, my DH wouldn't have dressed up no matter what the age or occasion Liz so at least yours was willing to give it a go:hugs: Everything crossed this is a better month for you:thumbup:

BMom- Good morning lovely :hugs::hugs:

AFM- Had a great day yesterday:thumbup: the kids got DH tshirts, shorts, a new electric shaver, mug and candy:growlmad: DD bought the candy which is not surprising:haha::haha: We took him to TGIF's for lunch and just had a really great Fathers Day :thumbup:

I tested this morning and there's still a super faint line, its where the line should be and it comes up right away but you really have to look and turn the test to see it. I thought maybe I had line eye this morning so I made DH get out of bed and look:haha::haha: and he said he can see it but he said the same as me it kinda looks like a shadow:shrug: so no idea really, I took a photo but I can't really see it in that so I'll attach it and if you can't see please don't be afraid to say so:haha::haha: I'm only looking for a faintest line just to start the Clexane, DH wants me to start it today regardless but FS said when there's a + test so anyway here it is for today:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1650.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LLbean

Crystal!!! :happydance: wooo hoooo!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Great stuff Crystal:happydance: Fingers and toes crossed it just keeps getting darker xxx With the prednisolone check with you dr, if the insomnia is bad he may let you have the whole dose in the morning. The leaflet in my pack says to do that if you get insomnia, it makes no difference to the effectiveness. I'm so glad you have your meds on hand,less worry especially now. 

LL,wow so they dissect brains to see what makes us tick lol. Thumbsup to her, you must be so proud.

Milty, your son gets all the more adorable to me, would love one like him:cloud9:. Sometimes young teachers are great, fresh new ideas and they relate to kids easier as they understand the generational differences.


----------



## crystal443

Thanks girls as I said it is barely there and questionable but I'll take the clexane for the next few days and see how it goes :thumbup: Peace if it doesn't affect its effectivness then that's it I'm taking all of it in the morning:thumbup: Even when I am sleeping its a very light wake up every 20 mins type of thing :shrug: and then when 4-5 am comes I am wide awake and I had a cheat yesterday too so don't feel bad about missing a few days working out :nope: I had a Jack Daniels Burger and fries:blush: There was nothing else on the menu:winkwink::haha::haha: Had a big walk last night so all will be fine but wow that tasted good:thumbup:

Liz- I think its great when girls choose to go on to uni and have a nice career!! I think its important to be happy and independant :thumbup: You must be a very proud mama:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I truly am... she turned out really good after all :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

They always do if they have a great mama Liz:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok Crystal I see something...it may just be an evap but I think you should take the meds...today

If its stronger tomorrow you will wish you had and what have you got to loose


----------



## crystal443

Milty-I agree its just to hard to tell what's there right now, and I took the Clexane so if nothing comes of it that's fine if not I've got all the meds started:) Thanks for looking:hugs:


----------



## Milty

As far as DS teacher and school go i'm kinda iffy on them this year. His teacher last year is this years mentor. So she has been give an "full date on him" and has told me she is nervous to teach him. 

OK I will say yes he is smart but it's not like he is going to collage at 12 or anything. 

Our advanced classes here are called gifted and you test for them in 2nd grade. Last year he tested with all the other students and I was surprised to find out he did not get in them. So was his teacher and she had him retested. Which I got to observe. 

I believe he truely is gifted at math as he has been doing basic algebra for the last year and he is above average at sicience. In everything else to me he just seems like a good A student. Spelling is probably his worst subject but he still gets A's. 

Anyway during his retest for the gift program the test was heavily weighted toward english type questions. It was all verbal with 20 questions 6 of which were spelling and 7 of them were definition type questions. He scored a 90%. He had to score a 97% to be in automatically and above a 93% to be considered for an exception. 

So now he is in a class where they spend 10 hours a week working on math. Right now it's adding and subtracting review. He is bored to death already. I really forsee problems with this and I'm not sure what to do. 

All I know is there is something wrong with their testing if a 8yr old can do algebra but isn't qualified for advanced classes. :shrug:

Ok rant over..


----------



## crystal443

Milty-my kids had to do testing for the advanced class for year 7-9 but it was based on an overall score so if they do really well in Maths and science it will help make their overall score higher. The other exception they make here is that in that age group some kids just do not test well :shrug: If they know they're gifted or advanced then they're put in the class. There are 30 spots for kids and everything is taken into account, Milty if your son is able to do algebra at age 8 that's very advanced :thumbup:

My son will be in the advanced class until year 10 and then its different again :shrug: they can then skip years so for example my dd is in year 10 but she takes more year 11 subjects when she hits year 12 she'll be able to go to uni once a week for classes:thumbup: Your system sounds very frustrating for your son because if he's bored now he's got all year ahead of him. What a shame the school can't see how bright he is and help him discover what he can achieve. Bright kids need to be challenged..they used to try to give my kids "extra" work to keep them busy but that doesn't help because then they're bored the next year :shrug:

I can imagine how frustrated you must be :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well it's really hard because I know he needs advanced math but for example he has to really work for his grade in spelling. By the end of the year last year he was studing spelling words 30min a night to keep his score up. 

He is only in 3rd grade so until 7th grade his is either in all advanced or none. Then starting in 7th you can say take advanced math but grade level English and so on. But here is the kicker you can't take any advanced classes in 7th through 9th unless you were in them in earlier grades. :dohh:

His teacher last year was awesome and found ways to keep him interested. So she tried to pass that info to the new one but I'm just not sure.

When I meet her she told me she was not prepared to have kids who were all at such different levels. 
I hope she finds her confidence soon.


----------



## crystal443

Milty-I can see why your a bit nervous about the younger teacher now it makes sense :shrug: can you buy the lesson books there? We buy all their books here including text books and lesson books so you could go and buy him harder maths books to keep him busy with it. The thing is if they don't keep him challenged he'll lose interest, I hate having to watch over teachers but you do what you gotta do :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I'm thinking now that I'm taking the Clexane I might wait and see how my temps go until AF is due and then test again :shrug: There's nothing else to do until I'm due for AF anyway and that way I can't stress over faint lines :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I have a feeling you implanted on CD9. So I think it's good that you started your meds and maybe tomorrow or then next day you will have a better line:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Oh sorry it took me a sec to see what your saying...

I think that sounds like a great plan...or wait till CD 14 then you have given it plenty of time to sink in


----------



## crystal443

Yep what will be will be will be now, I'm not anxious so I'll just watch my temps and relax:thumbup


When are you testing?:smug::coffee:


----------



## Milty

Oh I don't know usually I just wait for AF but i might test this month.

I really don't know what to think about this month...

Right now FF will not even give me crosshairs unless I put it in research mode. It also gives me a low score:nope:

I have to say I really have no idea when I O'd. The only time I had any O cramps was on CD 10 and the temps match that. However that's sooo early as cd13 is my earliest before that. Also the US tech thought it would be cd 13 as well. 

What do you think?


----------



## crystal443

If the ultrasound tech was saying aroung cd 13 then I would stick with that :thumbup: Anytime I've had scans to measure follies they've always been right on sometimes being a day or two later then they think even :shrug: but to O that much earlier then was showing on the scan is strange. I thought follies could only grow at certain rate per day? I just checked Dr.Google and it says follies in a natural cycle can grow 1-3 mm per day, any idea what size it was at your scan?


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone ,kids all at school ,o wot to do with myself :haha:totally knackered to be honest :sleep:Af has left the building and I need to start temping again ,I really can't be arsed with dtd or anything ,wot is wrong with me lol ,Happy Monday everyone :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning all 

I hope you are all well. well I'm back at work after 2 amazing weeks off so far so good. Had a very busy weekend it was my Mum and OH's mum's joing 60th birthday party and we had half of Yorkshire staying at our house!! AF arrived 20 mins before the party :growlmad::growlmad: so CD3 for me. Onto cycle 500 or so it feels- actually I'm still feeling reasonable chilled about it all, AF seems much better on the vitex- I have been able to leave the house and wear tampons which is nice :thumbup:

Can't say much cos I'm at work sending lots of love to Bmom, Crystal, peace, Jen, Milty, ready, HA, BF, Jax and anyone I've forgotten (oops :blush:!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Crystal 3 of them were at 19.x or something each being a bit different and one was around 15 I think. I didn't pay much attention to the small one.

Bmom :hugs: I hope you are not coming down with something

Suki: I'm so glad AF is more under your control

:hi: morning everyone


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning (errr afternoon/I slept in :haha:!):flower:

Milty, I'm 37 and I can't do algebra :haha: I'm very impressed by your son.
I think you o'd on cd 10, as a fellow ovulation pain sufferer it trumps everything for me:thumbup:

Crystal, I think I saw a little something on that test?! I'm looking on my phone though so its difficult. Fx'd :hugs:

LL, hope you're doing better today :hugs:

Suki, sorry about the bfn-vitex did wonders for my pms also:thumbup:

Bmom good morning! Enjoy the peace and quiet!!

Peace, how are your meds going?

Hi:flower: to everyone else, I'm trying to get the motivation to do a good house cleaning before back to school:nope: so far it's a no go. Hope everyone is great!


----------



## crystal443

Milty then cd 13/14 sounds about right :thumbup: your temp is going up nicely so fx'd!!

Jen- yeah it wasn't much to see really:haha::haha: Just a shadow of something so enough to start the rest of the meds but def not enough to say BFP so I won't test now until at least 14DPO there's nothing else I can do :) You must be looking forward to the scan next week:happydance:

Bmom- aaahhhhh back to school!! It really is a great time of year:haha::haha:

Peace- good morning hope all is well, still feeling ok after the IV?

Suki- vitex is supposed to be great for migraines as well :thumbup: Hope your well:)

Hey everyone else:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok I can't go to sleep...why?

The last two nights in a row I've had weird dreams about being pregnant and having an infant:dohh: 

So now I don't want to sleep because I think I'm doing something subconscious to myself. Then I start thinking when I was pg I would have weird dreams so maybe this is a symptom. Then I get annoyed with myself again...

It's a loop


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, go back to bed and count sheep jumping over the cradle! I am so hopeful for you and cannot wait to hear you have a BFP!

Crystal, so excited for you! Cannot wait to see you post the news!

I'm about to head to bed and try to sleep. The last 2 nights have been interesting. I wake up as if kicked at 5am'ish and toss and turn until I finally give up and just get up. I'm not preggers so I've no real excuse, except that I'm nuts! I love my sleep. I want my sleep. I miss my sleep. (can you hear the whine?) 

Did any of yall experience any side effects when taking coq10 or dhea? Good or bad?


----------



## Milty

Ok Hopeful isn't it almost midnight in MO?


----------



## crystal443

Milty- ooohhhh pregnancy dreams are good:thumbup: I've had one everytime I've been pregnant!!! FX'd and your temp went up again, very exciting:happydance: Not sure what to tell you about the not sleeping though, its not fun

H0peful- uggh there is nothing worse then not being able to sleep:nope: and the more I lie there the more awake I become:wacko:I can't get up and go on the computer or I'd be awake for the night...I weird:haha:


I slept better last night, but DH woke me at 1:30 am to tell me he let the cat out:growlmad: so I woke him at 5:00am to tell him I was awake for the day:smug:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Milty- ooohhhh pregnancy dreams are good:thumbup: I've had one everytime I've been pregnant!!! FX'd and your temp went up again, very exciting:happydance: Not sure what to tell you about the not sleeping though, its not fun
> 
> H0peful- uggh there is nothing worse then not being able to sleep:nope: and the more I lie there the more awake I become:wacko:I can't get up and go on the computer or I'd be awake for the night...I weird:haha:
> 
> 
> I slept better last night, but DH woke me at 1:30 am to tell me he let the cat out:growlmad: so I woke him at 5:00am to tell him I was awake for the day:smug:

:haha::haha::thumbup:Perfect oh and I do that too lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Bravemom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Milty- ooohhhh pregnancy dreams are good:thumbup: I've had one everytime I've been pregnant!!! FX'd and your temp went up again, very exciting:happydance: Not sure what to tell you about the not sleeping though, its not fun
> 
> H0peful- uggh there is nothing worse then not being able to sleep:nope: and the more I lie there the more awake I become:wacko:I can't get up and go on the computer or I'd be awake for the night...I weird:haha:
> 
> 
> I slept better last night, but DH woke me at 1:30 am to tell me he let the cat out:growlmad: so I woke him at 5:00am to tell him I was awake for the day:smug:
> 
> :haha::haha::thumbup:Perfect oh and I do that too lol :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: you two!!


----------



## sukisam

Hi all

Hope you're all okay. Got a day off today so had my hair done I want to go back to blonde so I'm in a kind of light brown/ginger at the moment!! She says it should be able to go blonde next time :thumbup:. AF has almost gone it's been so nice having a "normal" period.

Crystal- getting excited/hopeful for you :hugs::hugs:

Peace- how are you? Hope you're well :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay in the 2ww :hugs::hugs:

Bmom- bet your house is quiet with all the kids at school- mine went back today :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're well and not feeling pukey when is your next scan? :hugs::hugs:

Hopeful-I did have SE with DHEA and COCK so i stopped- I had really bad spots and my tash went crazy I would've put up with it if i'd got preggers but i gave them both up after about 5-6 months. FX you don't have any such things :hugs::hugs:

Hi to HA, BF, Jax, and anyone else ive forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## peacebaby

Looks great Suki! You're lucky that you can easily change hair colour and it suits your skin tone. 

I'm getting on ok with the meds. I've learnt the hard way that I must have breakfast before my clexane injection otherwise i dont feel good at all.I didnt get a strong LH surge though so i'm not expecting a miracle this cycle.

Are you still taking vitex? Of all the things I've taken, it really was one of the best for me. I might go back to it at some point.

Crystal, keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bravemom

sukisam said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you're all okay. Got a day off today so had my hair done I want to go back to blonde so I'm in a kind of light brown/ginger at the moment!! She says it should be able to go blonde next time :thumbup:. AF has almost gone it's been so nice having a "normal" period.
> 
> Crystal- getting excited/hopeful for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Peace- how are you? Hope you're well :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Milty- hope you're okay in the 2ww :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bmom- bet your house is quiet with all the kids at school- mine went back today :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jen- hope you're well and not feeling pukey when is your next scan? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hopeful-I did have SE with DHEA and COCK so i stopped- I had really bad spots and my tash went crazy I would've put up with it if i'd got preggers but i gave them both up after about 5-6 months. FX you don't have any such things :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to HA, BF, Jax, and anyone else ive forgotten
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You look absolutely gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Looks great Suki! You're lucky that you can easily change hair colour and it suits your skin tone.
> 
> I'm getting on ok with the meds. I've learnt the hard way that I must have breakfast before my clexane injection otherwise i dont feel good at all.I didnt get a strong LH surge though so i'm not expecting a miracle this cycle.
> 
> Are you still taking vitex? Of all the things I've taken, it really was one of the best for me. I might go back to it at some point.
> 
> Crystal, keeping fingers crossed for you!

I have stopped all my meds and I need to start them again but I think I have lost the will to keep trying :shrug:I guess concentrating on my weight loss and fitness has put my TTc in the background and ATM I am quite Happy for it to be there :wacko:Glad the meds are going well sweetheart :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Suki your almost blonde now....I like the cut too

Peace maybe you missed your surge

Crystal temps still look good:thumbup: I cant wait for 14DPO

Hope: I had no side effects

AFM I had another dream last night:dohh: I was in a babies room with a crib and a daybed. The daybed had like 25 pillows on it that were pink, blue and yellow. I was having to take the pillow cases off and turn them inside out two switch the color but I didn't know what color.  So I switched them all which left the same number of pink, blue and yellow. 

I swear I'm doing this to myself.


----------



## Bravemom

Hi Milty :flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Milty

:hi: morning Bmom


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yippe crystal! Everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## readyformore

Bravemom said:


> I have stopped all my meds and I need to start them again but I think I have lost the will to keep trying :shrug:I guess concentrating on my weight loss and fitness has put my TTc in the background and ATM I am quite Happy for it to be there :wacko:


:hugs::hugs::hugs: Me too. For me, facing reality and moving on just needs to be done, even if it's hard. 

You know those things that float around on facebook? There was a quote from a 90 year old woman giving out advice. There were many wise comments but one of my favorites was, "In 5 years, will your current difficulties seem so monumental?" Infertility will always be a part of me, but I don't want it to be the main part of me, so no, it really won't matter in 5 years. And really, I don't want to tarnish my life with the crap that ltttc comes with. 

Milty I dream about pregnancy all the time. :wacko: It's just who I am and what I do for a living. I had a dream last week that I was third trimester pregnant. I really hate those dreams where I can see and feel the baby moving though, those are like torture. :nope:

Crystal you are due for a sticky bean. :thumbup:

Suki, love the hair. :thumbup:

My boys started school today. :nope: It's weird. I enjoy them being home with me so much, (except for at the grocery store when they decide to act like heathens! :haha:). I know that they need to go to school, but the days are too long and the school year last too long. Technically, they work more than I do! :wacko: They are in fourth and second grade now. I don't have any babies in my house anymore and it's strange but not at all unpleasant. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi girls. :hi: I've been lurking for a while but I wanted to pop in and let you know I'm still here... starting IVF/ICSI #3 with a new protocol and trying not to lose what's left of my mind in the process.... :wacko:

Crystal, did you test again??
And love the hair, Suki!

:hugs: to all of you....


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:)

Suki- I agree you can change hair colour and it always looks great :thumbup: I can go blonde and that's it..I'm one of those people you can just tell what colour me hair is and should be..but I'd love to be able to switch colours.

HA- Hey, glad your starting another cycle:thumbup: I've got everything crossed this is your time, you deserve it that's for sure Happy:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Peace- Yeah, can't say I'm big on the Clexane that's for sure and I'm terrified to think what AF will be like :wacko: I don't think it will be pretty :nope:

Bmom- I think if you feel great about yourself and TTC is in the background and you feel good about it then that is fantastic :hugs::hugs: You've worked so hard!!

Milty- another dream,maybe its a good sign of things coming :hugs::hugs:

Ready- You sound happier now, which is nice and yeah I need a sticky bean :thumbup: numbers wise its got to soon happen:wacko:

Liz- Good morning !!!Hope all is well with you:hugs::hugs:

Jen- good morning, how are you today?

Morning Jax, H0peful and everyone else!!!!

So I haven't tested again :shrug: I just don't feel like this is the month, I was going to test this morning but then decided not too..I'd rather wait and have AF come :nope: I'm either 10DPO or 12DPO so if my temp stays up tomorrow I may test but I'm not holding my breath I've been really crampy.

Oh and this morning I took my temp as soon as I woke up at regular time and it was 37.03/98.67 so I wanted to see if it is affected when I get up so I got up and came back to bed and took it again and it was the same :shrug: Strange but I've noticed before that my temp isn't very sensitive.


----------



## LLbean

Hi Crystal... I still come on this daily waiting to see more test from you!


----------



## crystal443

Well if it keeps you coming back checking, maybe I shouldn't do anymore:thumbup:

I did type that right I hope:blush: I meant if you have to keep coming to check and I don't test that means you'll keep coming back:thumbup: Sometimes what I mean doen't translate into what I type:dohh:

I'm trying to hold it long enough to test if I can see something to take a pic of I'll post it:thumbup: But it will be a little while I went to the toilet about an hour ago:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

well you know I can never be fully gone... need to see how you ladies are. I prefer to stay on FB and see there but I know not all of you like that


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Ready- You sound happier now

You know, I am actually. I was crushed after what my doc said, but I think that it is starting to have the effect that I had wanted. "Hey, you won't have a baby unless you do X,Y,Z, (we don't want to do xyz), so maybe you should stop because you have such a remote chance of pregnancy." 
It's not what I wanted to hear, but I needed it. It kind of killed the hope, which sounds bad, but I think it's helping me to move on. 
Every month I had this illusion that it could happen for me and it was devastating when it didn't work out. Now, I don't really expect it to happen and it's not what I wanted, but I have to make peace with it. I am not a miserable person, but infertility and failed fertility treatments really hit me hard. 

So, suck it up, accept it, make peace with my life, be grateful for what I have, and move on...........while simultaneously having unprotected sex.......just in case. :blush:

Oh, and I don't blame you for not testing. I'm a wait and see type myself.


----------



## readyformore

I'm with you LL, it's hard to be gone completely form here, (if that's what you mean).

I can do about a month of complete bnb abstinence, not even lurking, but then I feel the pull to come back. It's like an addiction. :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Ready- You sound happier now
> 
> You know, I am actually. I was crushed after what my doc said, but I think that it is starting to have the effect that I had wanted. "Hey, you won't have a baby unless you do X,Y,Z, (we don't want to do xyz), so maybe you should stop because you have such a remote chance of pregnancy."
> It's not what I wanted to hear, but I needed it. It kind of killed the hope, which sounds bad, but I think it's helping me to move on.
> Every month I had this illusion that it could happen for me and it was devastating when it didn't work out. Now, I don't really expect it to happen and it's not what I wanted, but I have to make peace with it. I am not a miserable person, but infertility and failed fertility treatments really hit me hard.
> 
> So, suck it up, accept it, make peace with my life, be grateful for what I have, and move on...........while simultaneously having unprotected sex.......just in case. :blush:
> 
> Oh, and I don't blame you for not testing. I'm a wait and see type myself.Click to expand...


I think that makes perfect sense. All this would be infinitely easier if someone could guarantee the outcome for me. I could endure any number of rounds of IVF if there was a guaranteed baby at the end, and if someone could just tell me there's no way in hell I'm ever going to have a baby, it's not what I would want to hear but at least I could start to quiet the voice in my head that tells me _maybe _this is the month.... In the absence of either of those, we're left to wonder for ourselves how long to go on, and if we stop, there will always be a part of me afraid or sad that maybe we just stopped too soon.... :nope: Nope, I'd much rather have a dr tell me, look, it's not going to happen. Unfortunately, since there's nothing truly wrong with either one of us, that's never going to happen.... :nope::nope:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Ready- You sound happier now
> 
> You know, I am actually. I was crushed after what my doc said, but I think that it is starting to have the effect that I had wanted. "Hey, you won't have a baby unless you do X,Y,Z, (we don't want to do xyz), so maybe you should stop because you have such a remote chance of pregnancy."
> It's not what I wanted to hear, but I needed it. It kind of killed the hope, which sounds bad, but I think it's helping me to move on.
> Every month I had this illusion that it could happen for me and it was devastating when it didn't work out. Now, I don't really expect it to happen and it's not what I wanted, but I have to make peace with it. I am not a miserable person, but infertility and failed fertility treatments really hit me hard.
> 
> So, suck it up, accept it, make peace with my life, be grateful for what I have, and move on...........while simultaneously having unprotected sex.......just in case. :blush:
> 
> Oh, and I don't blame you for not testing. I'm a wait and see type myself.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that makes perfect sense. All this would be infinitely easier if someone could guarantee the outcome for me. I could endure any number of rounds of IVF if there was a guaranteed baby at the end, and if someone could just tell me there's no way in hell I'm ever going to have a baby, it's not what I would want to hear but at least I could start to quiet the voice in my head that tells me _maybe _this is the month.... In the absence of either of those, we're left to wonder for ourselves how long to go on, and if we stop, there will always be a part of me afraid or sad that maybe we just stopped too soon.... :nope: Nope, I'd much rather have a dr tell me, look, it's not going to happen. Unfortunately, since there's nothing truly wrong with either one of us, that's never going to happen.... :nope::nope:Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with us either.:hugs:

Honestly, I know that my doctor does not have the emotional investment with me, that your doctor does with you; so that might be why mine was a bit more abrupt. 

I also really truly sought it out of her. I asked her about 3 times before she even answered me, she skirted the question a few times. "What are my chances of success?" It was not a conversation about what to do next. It was a conversation of being straight forward, (my preferred approach:winkwink:). I knew in my heart that things did not look good, but everyone under the sun had this obnoxious optimism about my circumstances; "You're so young of course you're fertile," "You have young children, of course you're fertile." I was looking for someone to agree with me.......or maybe *heaven forbid* I wanted her to deny what I felt deep down inside. :shrug: Maybe I wanted her to agree with everyone else and continue with the false hope and blind optimism that was being thrown at me. 

Are you ready to hear that though? Not now anyway when you are starting a new cycle.


----------



## crystal443

Happy and Ready- I have asked point blank..should we stop? should we look at a donor? do you think we will get pregnant? I've told him to be honest with us, I'd rather deal with the truth then be led blindly but he says we don't need a donor yet, we should not stop if we want a pregnancy and we have a very good chance of becoming pregnant(with a sticky bean) its all this stuff in between that's the killer.

Last month I was having anxiety because I was so scared of it being a sticky bean or not but this month I'm ok with whatever comes my way :wacko: I do think trying the immune therapy makes me feel like I'm doing something to help myself and I don't feel so out of control :shrug:

As for letting go, I'm not there yet ..there are some things that come with TTC that I enjoy like BNB, DH and I share a common obsession, and as much as I hate what's happened since Feb its really brought us together to do what we need to do. I know that when a baby finally makes an appearance in this family it will be well loved :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> well you know I can never be fully gone... need to see how you ladies are. I prefer to stay on FB and see there but I know not all of you like that

I was on FB a few days ago:thumbup: said hi to Milty, I find FB confusing because I'm so used to the screen names on here:haha::haha: I need to go on more though:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> There's nothing wrong with us either.:hugs:
> 
> Honestly, I know that my doctor does not have the emotional investment with me, that your doctor does with you; so that might be why mine was a bit more abrupt.
> 
> I also really truly sought it out of her. I asked her about 3 times before she even answered me, she skirted the question a few times. "What are my chances of success?" It was not a conversation about what to do next. It was a conversation of being straight forward, (my preferred approach:winkwink:). I knew in my heart that things did not look good, but everyone under the sun had this obnoxious optimism about my circumstances; "You're so young of course you're fertile," "You have young children, of course you're fertile." I was looking for someone to agree with me.......or maybe *heaven forbid* I wanted her to deny what I felt deep down inside. :shrug: Maybe I wanted her to agree with everyone else and continue with the false hope and blind optimism that was being thrown at me.
> 
> Are you ready to hear that though? Not now anyway when you are starting a new cycle.

Am I ready to hear that right now? No, absolutely not. And would that ever be easy to hear? No way in hell. But when I imagine stopping ttc, the one thing that haunts me is having to spend the rest of my life wondering if we stopped too soon. If someone could tell me that's it, there is no more we can do for you, I think it might help me handle it better in the long run. 

And I apologize for insinuating there's something wrong with you or that you somehow have it easy because your dr said there was nothing more she could do - I just meant that the absence of any real diagnosis makes knowing when to stop really f*cking hard. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> Am I ready to hear that right now? No, absolutely not. And would that ever be easy to hear? No way in hell. But when I imagine stopping ttc, the one thing that haunts me is having to spend the rest of my life wondering if we stopped too soon. If someone could tell me that's it, there is no more we can do for you, I think it might help me handle it better in the long run.
> 
> And I apologize for insinuating there's something wrong with you or that you somehow have it easy because your dr said there was nothing more she could do - I just meant that the absence of any real diagnosis makes knowing when to stop really f*cking hard. :hugs:

Oh stop, I was not offended in the least! It takes a lot more than that to get my feather's ruffled. I was just saying that I'm in the same "unexplained" camp as you, that's all. Sometimes I like to know that I'm not alone on my own private island and I was extending the same to you. :hugs:

For us, I think it's easier because we have our limits. We don't want IVF and she actually said as a quote, "Then there is really nothing else I can do for you. Your chances of conceiving with IUI is about 5%." Well.............. fuck me, but alrighty then! We're done with that garbage. Which honestly I'm thankful for. I've done it a total of 8 times and it's a PITA!
If we were interested in doing IVF, I agree that it would be really hard to tell when to stop. There is always the hope that next time it will work. And hope is that part that will get ya. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Ah, FB and bnb friends...... I really like the idea, but it's not the same thing. FB is all superficial and bnb is like the deep down dirt that you can't talk about in public. :blush:

I need to come here sometimes. I don't want my brother hearing about my menstrual cycle. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

oh its a private group LOL so no one knows :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

yeah-i have one of those for a small group of us-they dont even come on bnb much anymore-----
very few of my "non bnb" friends know we are TTC


----------



## Milty

Like you guys we are unexplained and I think it really is hard to say when to stop. Also at what level of intervention to stop at. So much of it is personnel feelings, how many kids you have/want ect. 

We had every intention of doing IVF inspite of my personnel anxietity towards all things medical. However once we had one then I knew I couldn't push myself to that level. Does that make sense?

Oh and there is no way I want my FB friends to know I'm TTC. I'd die:blush:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi beautiful ladies:flower:

I don't have facebook:thumbup: I did at one point but I was knowing wayyyyyyy to many personal details about non-friends lives, so I ditched it! Just not my thing I guess.

For the girls that were helping me with feedback on dd-went to the doctor today, it is indeed petechia (sp?!) and they advised if it spreads or we see it in other areas to go to the hospital. They are doing blood tests and trying to speed up her rheumatologist referral. So hopefully answers are around the corner!

Hope everyone is doing well, today was my first day back to work and I couldn't sleep last night so I was on 3 hours sleep all day:dohh: hoping to get some zzzzzz's tonight!

:hugs::hugs: to everyone


----------



## Milty

Jen you need to take care of yourself sweetie


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Like you guys we are unexplained and I think it really is hard to say when to stop. Also at what level of intervention to stop at. So much of it is personnel feelings, how many kids you have/want ect.
> 
> We had every intention of doing IVF inspite of my personnel anxietity towards all things medical. However once we had one then I knew I couldn't push myself to that level. Does that make sense?
> 
> Oh and there is no way I want my FB friends to know I'm TTC. I'd die:blush:

Makes perfect sense to me. While doing IUI for my son, I took all of my IVF classes. I was just waiting for AF to start so I could start my IVF cycle. And now, 10 years later IVF is just not really something we are interested in. 

I half heartedly brought up adoption recently to my DH. And it was a similar type of answer. If we had started to build our family through adoption we would have continued to do so, but we just don't want to pursue that now. 

I have a few friends that know I am ttc but it's never anything I would post on FB. Actually, I made a FB comment last week that I was thinking of getting a new puppy. I had a friend respond that maybe I should have another baby instead! :dohh: Now this is someone that knows a year ago that I had been ttc for a year and we were starting fertility treatments. For most people, ttc a year is unbelievable so I thought she would be shocked to hear of our struggle. Anyway, she posts that comment about a baby and I decide to send her a personal message. I lightened up my tone, (because heaven forbid anyone know how desperately I want another baby and how screwed up infertility has made me) and told her that we tried for another and after 2 years the doctor told us it wasn't going to work out. Her response was, "Well at least you have three kids, it's one more than me. I always wanted 3 but my husband refused." :dohh: Yep, Happy, this is why I don't really discuss my infertility much with anyone.


----------



## Milty

It's not like I try to hide it but most just don't understand. They think after so long I've quit or don't understand why I won't do IVF or IUI.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> I have a few friends that know I am ttc but it's never anything I would post on FB. Actually, I made a FB comment last week that I was thinking of getting a new puppy. I had a friend respond that maybe I should have another baby instead! :dohh: Now this is someone that knows a year ago that I had been ttc for a year and we were starting fertility treatments. For most people, ttc a year is unbelievable so I thought she would be shocked to hear of our struggle. Anyway, she posts that comment about a baby and I decide to send her a personal message. I lightened up my tone, (because heaven forbid anyone know how desperately I want another baby and how screwed up infertility has made me) and told her that we tried for another and after 2 years the doctor told us it wasn't going to work out. Her response was, "Well at least you have three kids, it's one more than me. I always wanted 3 but my husband refused." :dohh: Yep, Happy, this is why I don't really discuss my infertility much with anyone.

Ok, but if you can't be honest with her about how you feel about infertility, how can you expect her to be compassionate in response? If you don't tell her you're hurting and you act like you're not hurting, she's going to think you're not hurting and respond accordingly. 

Maybe the reason most people haven't said shitty things to me about my losses and IF is because I refuse to sugarcoat it for them just to protect them from being uncomfortable. :shrug: I don't care if my infertility makes someone else uncomfortable - making them happy about it isn't my job. And when people do say inappropriate things to me about it, I let them know that that was a really shitty thing to say... maybe they'll know better next time. And again, I really don't care if my telling them that was a shitty thing to say makes them uncomfortable - their comment made me uncomfortable. 

I do think that shitty comments about infertility come from a place of ignorance, and I'm determined to do what I can to end that. People make shitty comments because they don't know any better, so infertiles decide not to say anything and keep their struggles and pain totally secret, and the fertile world's ignorance just continues unabated... I am in a position to do something to end that cycle in my own little way, and it makes me feel like I'm doing something to honor my babies....

IDK. :shrug: I think I just decided a long time ago that my comfort and well-being was just as important as anyone else's - there's no reason I should pretend it's ok when someone says something shitty to me. 

I don't tell everyone everything... everyone knows about our losses and assumes we're still ttc... my family and my "inner circle" of friends know we're pursuing treatments... as much as possible, no one knows the exact timing of our treatments (I can't handle the pressure of knowing my mother knows it's testing day and is waiting for me to call or not call, iykwim). I'm very public about pushing infertility awareness in general on everyone I know, I just try not to divulge too many details about my own situation.

But that's just me. :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Good points Happy, all of them. :thumbup:

I think that a lot of people just don't understand why in the world I would want 4 or more children, so that puts me and the other person both at a loss to even start with. It's not something that I can explain to someone. I have children now, so there is zero understanding coming my way. Most people assume that it's not a big deal if I don't have more because they don't want anymore.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> I think that a lot of people just don't understand why in the world I would want 4 or more children, so that puts me and the other person both at a loss to even start with. It's not something that I can explain to someone. I have children now, so there is zero understanding coming my way. *Most people assume that it's not a big deal if I don't have more because they don't want anymore.*

True.... 

Infertility just SUCKS!!!! That's all anyone really needs to understand!! :growlmad:


----------



## Milty

I also get the why bother trying for so long

They don't understand how I can be sane or not just loose hope ect

Kind of the why go on trying ...don't torture yourself thing


----------



## Milty

By the way HA I didn't know you had a polyp


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> By the way HA I didn't know you had a polyp

Yeah, neither did I. :dohh:

At our last post-cycle consult, I asked for some tests to be redone (thyroid and celiac) because it had been almost two years since they were last done. Dr agreed that was a good idea. I also asked if hysteroscopy was necessary at this point, after two failed transfers (three if you count the mc on the first IVF), and he said not unless something shows up on the saline sonogram (SIS), but let's redo the SIS since it's been about 16 months since the last one and they like those no more than 18 months old prior to a transfer. The last one was done last spring when I was having post-coital spotting, and nothing showed up. So we redid the SIS, and lo and behold there was something there. Went in for hysteroscopy two days later and there was a 1cm polyp in my uterus and several small ones in my cervix. He says it's not likely they were causing the failures because they weren't in a place where embryos like to implant. But what frustrates me is that I've had post-coital bleeding for several months now and I never thought to say anything about it because nothing turned up the last time - that turned into a snipe hunt and the spotting eventually stopped, so I figured this was just my new normal after all the drugs and procedures I've had done. :shrug: Even though he says it's not likely they were causing a problem with implantation, there's a part of my brain that I can't shut off that's telling me maybe it was and I should have spoken up about the spotting, maybe the last two transfers failed because I didn't tell them about the spotting.... :wacko::wacko: And as much as I hate feeling hopeful, there's a part of me that hopes maybe this cycle will work now that the polyps are gone.... :dohh:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty said:


> Ok Hopeful isn't it almost midnight in MO?

It probably was. I rarely get to sleep before midnight. Lately, I rarely can sleep past 5am. I'm getting crankier by the day! :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Morning everyone :hugs:

Peace- How are things going?Are you adjusting to your meds yet?

HA- will you have your protocol changes for this coming IVF cycle?

Milty- Good morning:) Hope all is well

Bmom- Good morning!! Hope things are well with you :hugs:

Morning H0peful,Suki,Liz and everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal, its 1:30am, I'm wide awake...:sleep:will not come to me! Hate insomnia!

I'm also worried about what AF will be like after 2 weeks of clexane. I'll be on progesterone as well which usually makes AF heavier anyway so just imagine this combo:wacko: I'm thinking of contacting my doctor to ask about this. On the plus side I now have excellent blood flow and haven't had a Raynaud's episode and since the intralipid drip I had, no itchy skin and rash flares, touchwood. Hope it stays this way. How is it going for you?

Have you tested? 

Ladies, reading the discussions I'm nodding my head in agreement with almost every post. I'm so glad that we have this forum to share our thoughts, honestly just knowing that someone else feels the same way or is going through a similar thought process validates so many issues for me. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi beautiful ladies:flower:
> 
> I don't have facebook:thumbup: I did at one point but I was knowing wayyyyyyy to many personal details about non-friends lives, so I ditched it! Just not my thing I guess.
> 
> For the girls that were helping me with feedback on dd-went to the doctor today, it is indeed petechia (sp?!) and they advised if it spreads or we see it in other areas to go to the hospital. They are doing blood tests and trying to speed up her rheumatologist referral. So hopefully answers are around the corner!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, today was my first day back to work and I couldn't sleep last night so I was on 3 hours sleep all day:dohh: hoping to get some zzzzzz's tonight!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to everyone

Jen nice to know I'm not the only one who doesn't have fb 

Its great that your DD is getting tested. I was just reading about the overlap between autoimmune conditions and chronic fatigue syndrome, it made me think of her. Both syndromes affect quality of life tremendously so I hope they can find the root of her illness and get her on the right meds. 
:hugs::hugs: keeping fingers crossed for your next scan xxx


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Ladies, reading the discussions I'm nodding my head in agreement with almost every post. I'm so glad that we have this forum to share our thoughts, honestly just knowing that someone else feels the same way or is going through a similar thought process validates so many issues for me. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:

I have told my husband that infertility and failed fertility treatments make me feel like I'm on my own private island. There is nobody I know that can really relate to this desire and this repeated failure. 

I'm glad I have you guys for company. It certainly makes it less lonely. :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Ready-I agree, this thread has kept me sane at times I'm sure of it :thumbup:

Jen- I missed your post but was wondering how your DD got on, so glad they got to see the rash and as Peace said whatever she has it will affect her life tremendously but she can learn to keep things under control with meds and learn to live with it rather then it dictate how she lives:thumbup: So glad she's closer to an answer though :hugs::hugs:

Peace- I mentioned the Clexane and baby aspirin to DH last night and told him I fear AF may look like a crime scene :wacko::nope: I have tested and its still a very very faint line :shrug: so it could go either way. I don't normally start having a rise in HCG until I'm due for AF so I'm not going to test until Sun if AF doesn't show by then. If I got a clear + today I will stress so badly that it won't help anything anyway. At least if my temps naturally drop I know AF is coming and its just easier to get on with things :thumbup: 

Insomnia is the worst :nope: Nothing seems to work either and I wasn't willing to add sleep aids to the mix of what I already take :wacko:


----------



## Milty

Hi guys :hi:

Have you guys tried melatonin? It's natural


----------



## Milty

Ready: what do you think of the HCG diet?


----------



## HappyAuntie

crystal443 said:


> HA- will you have your protocol changes for this coming IVF cycle?

Yep. :thumbup:

In the past I've been on a short antagonist protocol - no down-reg, start stims on cd3, add ganirelix when the follies reach a certain size, trigger when ready. This time I'm on a long estrogen priming antagonist protocol. DH and I both took 10 days of antibiotics starting on cd1, then I used OPKs to watch for the LH surge (it'll be tomorrow). At 10dpo I start estrace, at 11dpo I add ganirelix, at 14dpo I stop the ganirelix (but keep the estrace going) and wait for AF. Then on cd2 I stop the estrace and go in for baseline bloodwork and u/s, start stims on cd3, add ganirelix when the follies reach a certain size, trigger when ready.

The change has me a little anxious because a) I'm an excessive worrier :wacko: and b) I've always responded well to the old protocol and have had a good blast rate (I just haven't gotten pg with a sticky), and what if I don't respond as well to the new protocol? :shrug: On the other hand, what if I respond better? :shrug: I just don't like not knowing what's going to happen... which pretty much makes me a certifiably crazy infertile woman, since infertility means NEVER knowing what to expect!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, reading the discussions I'm nodding my head in agreement with almost every post. I'm so glad that we have this forum to share our thoughts, honestly just knowing that someone else feels the same way or is going through a similar thought process validates so many issues for me. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have told my husband that infertility and failed fertility treatments make me feel like I'm on my own private island. There is nobody I know that can really relate to this desire and this repeated failure.
> 
> I'm glad I have you guys for company. It certainly makes it less lonely. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, yes, yes. All this. Ditto. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi everyone!

A bit stressed tbh, dd seems to be getting a few more petechiae spots on her arm now, I'm going to call the doctor in the morning to see if I should be taking her to the hospital. She seems to be feeling ok but I know that rash is a bad sign.

Milty dd and I have both taken melatonin. We get ones that can be dissolved under the tongue do they are quick acting, and work well! Dd says they give her weird dreams but I haven't really noticed a difference.

I really want to lie and say I am great but I really am struggling a bit. I'm trying to enjoy every day that goes by that I'm pg but I guess the struggle to get here has messed with my head and made me terrified that my scan will still show an empty sac. Less than a week to go (next Wednesday afternoon) and hopefully I will see a bub and be able to relax. I work with about 18 people in total, 1 is preggo and 2 are trying right now-and prob will be preggo ASAP. So it's the talk constantly at work where I just stay clammed up in the corner! Believe me I appreciate where I am I'm just so scared. I know you ladies will understand.:hugs:

Crystal have you tested again or are you waiting? I'm sorry, my brains are oatmeal!:haha:


----------



## Milty

HA if you were fertile you wouldnt be able to control everything either...something's are just out of our control


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> HA if you were fertile you wouldnt be able to control everything either...something's are just out of our control

True, but at least I would have a reasonable expectation of an eventual positive outcome - instead it's just a giant, really expensive crapshoot....


----------



## Milty

Now just relax and let the process happen


----------



## Milty

Oh you will get your BFP too just in a different unpredictable more expensive way than them 

Either way it's unpredictable and uncontrolable


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm working at it - massage Monday, counseling today, drugs every day :winkwink:, yoga tomorrow....

I do have faith that my dr knows what he's doing and he wouldn't be making this switch if he thought it would be bad... I try to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## Jennifer01

HappyAuntie said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> HA- will you have your protocol changes for this coming IVF cycle?
> 
> Yep. :thumbup:
> 
> In the past I've been on a short antagonist protocol - no down-reg, start stims on cd3, add ganirelix when the follies reach a certain size, trigger when ready. This time I'm on a long estrogen priming antagonist protocol. DH and I both took 10 days of antibiotics starting on cd1, then I used OPKs to watch for the LH surge (it'll be tomorrow). At 10dpo I start estrace, at 11dpo I add ganirelix, at 14dpo I stop the ganirelix (but keep the estrace going) and wait for AF. Then on cd2 I stop the estrace and go in for baseline bloodwork and u/s, start stims on cd3, add ganirelix when the follies reach a certain size, trigger when ready.
> 
> The change has me a little anxious because a) I'm an excessive worrier :wacko: and b) I've always responded well to the old protocol and have had a good blast rate (I just haven't gotten pg with a sticky), and what if I don't respond as well to the new protocol? :shrug: On the other hand, what if I respond better? :shrug: I just don't like not knowing what's going to happen... which pretty much makes me a certifiably crazy infertile woman, since infertility means NEVER knowing what to expect!! :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...


Doesn't ltttc automatically make you a worrier?:wacko:
I hope the new protocol does the trick, you are VERY deserving of some great news:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Hi guys :hi:
> 
> Have you guys tried melatonin? It's natural

Hi Milty:flower:

I was thinking of asking here about peoples experience with melatonin before getting some. I've heard its also good for egg quality. Have you tried it? 
3:22am I'm still awake, it's madness! 

Crystal I'm avoiding sleeping pills too. Besides I simply cannot and will not add another bloody pill to my 17-pill cocktail. 

Ready last week at my dr's for the IV there were 2 other ladies for immune treatment and we got chatting. One of them like me is ttc'ing her first, unfortunately she lost 4 babies, all in 2nd tri (scary stuff!). The other lady has 2 kids and is trying the immune treatment after early losses. Lady no1 couldn't understand why lady no2 with kids wanted another baby and was putting herself through so much agony & expenses to have another. She tried to explain that she still feels the yearning for another child for various reasons. Lady no1 just didn't get it and lady no2 ended up looking sad that she wasn't being understood. I thought of you :hugs::hugs:

Bmom, I can appreciate how focusing on weight loss and exercise has put ttc at the back of your mind. I'm on a similar mission and focusing on it has given me a hint of freedom from ttc craziness. You sound so content :thumbup:

HA, glad to hear the polyop has been dealt with :hugs::hugs:. I agree with you that it may have in some indirect way been the issue. I've heard Dr Sher say it can cause compromised bloodflow to those areas where implantation is most likely to happen. Here's hoping that this was all you needed and the new cycle is the one! Like you I couldn't live with myself wondering if there was something that may have worked, that's what drives me forward. But if a dr tells me with absolute finality there is no medicine or procedure on the planet that may work for me, then yes I'd be more inclined to call it a day. I guess trying everything there is vs not doing that translates into the possibility of motherhood vs nothing.


----------



## Milty

I think there is something wrong with me mentally ...I'm afraid to go to sleep


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Oh you will get your BFP too just in a different unpredictable more expensive way than them

And that's where I lose the faith... even if I get another BFP, which isn't guaranteed, my history makes it hard for me to imagine or believe that anything positive will come of it. 

But I keep at it - I won't let that particular fear stop me. I don't want any decision to stop ttc to come because I'm afraid of another loss. If I stop trying, I have zero chance of having a baby... if I keep trying, yes there's a chance of another loss but there's also a chance of a baby, even when I have a hard time believing that myself.


----------



## Milty

HA I think you are very well grounded


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> I think there is something wrong with me mentally ...I'm afraid to go to sleep

:hugs: have you tried journaling before bed? Just getting all the thoughts and worries out of your head so they're not running around in there while you're trying to fall asleep? It helps me a lot....




Milty said:


> HA I think you are very well grounded

It's called infertility counseling and anti-depressants - I really do think I would have given up on all this long ago without those two things. :thumbup: But thank you.


----------



## crystal443

HA-I think you worded it perfectly if we don't try it can't happen, yet there's still the fear to keep going because of the losses :shrug: 

Your new protocol might do the trick :thumbup: I am very very nervous about trying anymore IVF because we can't even get to fertilsation. I've talked myself out of doing it in Nov 100 times now:shrug: IVF requires so much mentally and physically, the thought of it makes me anxious :wacko: It is the unknown

Milty- Why are you afraid to sleep? Because of the dreams you keep having?

Peace- LTTTC is so difficult kids or not but I do understand that it is different for someone with no kids :hugs: at the end of the day if I have no more kids I am lucky to have the 2 that I do but I also get how heartbreaking it is to want just one more and be trying month after month for years and nothing :nope: Its a hard road either way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yup that's exactly why...I've not slept good for about 5 nights


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I really want to lie and say I am great but I really am struggling a bit. I'm trying to enjoy every day that goes by that I'm pg but I guess the struggle to get here has messed with my head and made me terrified that my scan will still show an empty sac. Believe me I appreciate where I am I'm just so scared. I know you ladies will understand.:hugs:

To be completely honest, I don't even think that I was very excited with my first pregnancy. After infertility at such a young age and 4 IUIs, I truly thought that my body would fail me and I would never be able to deliver a live healthy baby. It sounds strange to have worked so hard for something and then to not be overjoyed, but I was TERRIFIED!! 

The first time I said, "I'm pregnant", I was 14 weeks along. Prior to that, I just kept saying, "My last IUI worked." 
If anyone brought up the subject of pregnancy/baby, I immediately changed the topic. My aunts were concerned about my lack of enthusiasm and spoke to my mom about it. 
At 25 weeks, an acquaintance asked about my impending baby shower. I was appalled. How could she possibly talk about something that might not ever happen for me? And I was obviously pregnant and wearing maternity clothes. How effed up was I? :shrug: My mom kept trying to schedule that shower and I pushed it back over and over again until I was nearly 36 weeks. 

Of all my pregnancies, my infertility pregnancy gave me the most post-partum depression and it took me the longest to bond with him. I don't know if it was related to infertility or not, each pregnancy and bonding experience is completely different, but I have a guess that my infertility from 2 years before played a part even in his infancy.

So yeah, I understand what you are talking about. :hugs:

I have to add though, that it does go away, most of it anyway. He's almost 10 now and until I was doing IUI recently, I would forget that he was conceived that way. It's just not something that I think about every day. He's now a normal person, not a figment of my imagination, (last night was his first soccer practice of the season and he looked so stinking cute with his flushed cheeks and sweaty head, lol. He was so excited). Anyway, eventually, the baby/child will make it morph into normalcy.


----------



## readyformore

I've been thinking about sharing a story from work. It's a wonderful story, but I've hesitated in sharing it because the woman I'm going to talk about never has a successful pregnancy. I've thought about it for a long time, and most of us seem to be realistic here and we know that not everyone that ttc gets a baby, so I've decided to share it........



She is currently 43. Her husband is in his late forties. For a decade prior she had struggled with pregnancy loss, and as she called it, "dealt with every fertility treatment under the sun." 
She never has a child and at the age of 40, she prepares to live child-free. She starts to make peace with never having a child and she lets go of those dreams. 

Fast-forward to age 43. She has a co-worker that approaches her one day. The co-worker tells her that her boyfriend's granddaughter just found out she is 5 months pregnant. She's a teenager, feels she is a kid herself and can't possibly care for a baby. The father of the baby claims to have 5 kids from 5 different women and wants nothing to do with the baby, he claims it's not his, (nice!). The co-worker asks this lady if she would be interested in adopting the baby; she feels they would be perfect to raise this baby.

The couple chat and they decide to at least meet this pregnant girl. She's young, healthy, not addicted to drugs.......just pregnant. One thing leads to another and they decide to adopt this baby. They go to all of the doctor appointments and even attend the birth of the baby. The birth mom tells the adoptive couple that they are doing HER a huge favor by adopting the baby.

The adoptive couple never thought about adoption prior to this. They hadn't sought out an attorney or done a home study or contacted an agency. In fact, the woman told me after holding her adopted child, "I don't know why I was so insistent that our child be genetically related to us." It was a private adoption, no adoption agency was involved. It was just one person seeking out this specific couple. Not just anyone, but this couple. 

The adoptive couple was 100% giddy, over the moon, IN LOVE with their baby. I couldn't help but think that it was similar to an unexpected pregnancy, but it was an unexpected baby instead. 

You know I'm not one to give out hope........but it really does make you think that you just never know what's going to happen and maybe, just maybe it will all work out in the end. 

Hope that's not too cheesy :blush:, but it really was a fabulous experience to care for all of them.


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> You know I'm not one to give out hope........but it really does make you think that you just never know what's going to happen and maybe, just maybe it will all work out in the end.
> 
> Hope that's not too cheesy :blush:, but it really was a fabulous experience to care for all of them.

What a story! Thanks for sharing Ready. That's what i hang onto when the going gets tough-you just never know whats going to happen.....it could come to you in any form and at any time.

HA, i've always thought ladies who do IVF are incredibly brave to go through all that medication and intervention. Reading what your new protocol will be makes you all the more so. I would be useless at dealing with that protocol, i'm in awe that you are so grounded about it and no anti-depressant could give you that, it must come from within you. I am keeping everything crossed that you will respond better than with the previous protocol! And hey, if Dr Beer was right then those anti-d's may well serve a double purpose and help your beanie stick & grow strong :hugs:

Milty your dreams may be a good omen :hugs: I only ever dream of babies in the early stages of pregnancy.

Jen your anxiety is totally understandable and normal. Infertility demolishes any sense of trust & expectation in one's body. Praying that your scan is all good xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I really want to lie and say I am great but I really am struggling a bit. I'm trying to enjoy every day that goes by that I'm pg but I guess the struggle to get here has messed with my head and made me terrified that my scan will still show an empty sac. Believe me I appreciate where I am I'm just so scared. I know you ladies will understand.:hugs:
> 
> To be completely honest, I don't even think that I was very excited with my first pregnancy. After infertility at such a young age and 4 IUIs, I truly thought that my body would fail me and I would never be able to deliver a live healthy baby. It sounds strange to have worked so hard for something and then to not be overjoyed, but I was TERRIFIED!!
> 
> The first time I said, "I'm pregnant", I was 14 weeks along. Prior to that, I just kept saying, "My last IUI worked."
> If anyone brought up the subject of pregnancy/baby, I immediately changed the topic. My aunts were concerned about my lack of enthusiasm and spoke to my mom about it.
> At 25 weeks, an acquaintance asked about my impending baby shower. I was appalled. How could she possibly talk about something that might not ever happen for me? And I was obviously pregnant and wearing maternity clothes. How effed up was I? :shrug: My mom kept trying to schedule that shower and I pushed it back over and over again until I was nearly 36 weeks.
> 
> Of all my pregnancies, my infertility pregnancy gave me the most post-partum depression and it took me the longest to bond with him. I don't know if it was related to infertility or not, each pregnancy and bonding experience is completely different, but I have a guess that my infertility from 2 years before played a part even in his infancy.
> 
> So yeah, I understand what you are talking about. :hugs:
> 
> I have to add though, that it does go away, most of it anyway. He's almost 10 now and until I was doing IUI recently, I would forget that he was conceived that way. It's just not something that I think about every day. He's now a normal person, not a figment of my imagination, (last night was his first soccer practice of the season and he looked so stinking cute with his flushed cheeks and sweaty head, lol. He was so excited). Anyway, eventually, the baby/child will make it morph into normalcy.Click to expand...



Thank you thank you thank you!!!
I feel bad and like I'm not grateful for my bfp-I'm over the moon grateful for it, still shocked and amazed. But terrified. I knew if I talked about it here someone would get it.


----------



## Milty

Jen - I think we all understand

Peace- I was the same way with DS and had dreams early on in fact it is why I tested. This time however I think I'm just trying to torment myself. But I will confess I keep telling myself I'm pg I just know it.

It's really annoying and stupid. I don't even know if I ovulated. Only the research setting gives me crosshairs. I've not even really had my normal progesterone signs. One of the ways I know that I O is those signs. Those signs show up at 6dpo but nothing yet:shrug:

Not to mention if I did O it as early so my timing as bad. FF gives me a low score for both CD 10 & 12. 


I have not done this mental trick to myself in ages years infact. I think it's because I was hopeful his cycle. 

I almost told some I was pg today because they were painting at my office and I couldn't be around it.:dohh:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Jen - I think we all understand
> 
> Peace- I was the same way with DS and had dreams early on in fact it is why I tested. This time however I think I'm just trying to torment myself. But I will confess I keep telling myself I'm pg I just know it.
> 
> It's really annoying and stupid. I don't even know if I ovulated. Only the research setting gives me crosshairs. I've not even really had my normal progesterone signs. One of the ways I know that I O is those signs. Those signs show up at 6dpo but nothing yet:shrug:
> 
> Not to mention if I did O it as early so my timing as bad. FF gives me a low score for both CD 10 & 12.
> 
> 
> I have not done this mental trick to myself in ages years infact. I think it's because I was hopeful his cycle.
> 
> I almost told some I was pg today because they were painting at my office and I couldn't be around it.:dohh:

Ohhh Milty this is getting promising! When will you test?


----------



## peacebaby

Yeah Milty maybe you're not getting those progesterone signs because you're not having that hyper-ovulation anymore, less follies but more mature? The dreams can be torturous i know, i read somewhere that they're caused by the surge of hormones thats why they're so vivid. Dont know whether thats true or not.

I'm confused about OV too and i think we got the timing totally wrong. Just my luck the one cycle i have all the meds in the world is the one cycle i'll get it wrong :wacko: I got a smiley face on the clearblue test Monday night but ewcm only today:shrug:


----------



## Milty

As soon as I read your post I was like ... Nooo.... Bring me back to reality


----------



## Milty

Ok I just have to say I love you guys...

I think we see each others stuff better than we see our own.


You are sooo right Peace and I hadnt even thought of it. Of course my progesterone is lower I had half the follies:dohh:

Peace did you stop testing after you got a positive?
Is it possible you surged for one day and now you O 48hours after surge...which is very normal


----------



## HappyAuntie

peacebaby said:


> HA, i've always thought ladies who do IVF are incredibly brave to go through all that medication and intervention. Reading what your new protocol will be makes you all the more so. I would be useless at dealing with that protocol, i'm in awe that you are so grounded about it and no anti-depressant could give you that, it must come from within you. I am keeping everything crossed that you will respond better than with the previous protocol! And hey, if Dr Beer was right then those anti-d's may well serve a double purpose and help your beanie stick & grow strong :hugs:

I think because I progressed slowly to the point of trying IVF, it wasn't as overwhelming as it might have been otherwise. Don't get me wrong - I was terrified of that first IVF cycle and we waited probably 6 months longer than we should have to start it because I was so intimidated by the thought of it (not to mention being completely in denial and not wanting to face or accept that we needed it). But by that time I'd already done 6 cycles with injectables, so really the process of IVF wasn't all that different.... I think if I'd come into it as a young woman with nothing wrong but two blocked tubes and gone straight from infertility investigation into IVF, the process might have been much more overwhelming. But instead of having to jump in at the deep end, I started out dipping one toe in and walked slowly into the water of infertility treatments until it was up to my neck, and now I'm looking around wondering how in the hell I got here.... :shrug:

As for the anti-d's, I must admit I read that conversation with great interest. Starting them was not a decision I took lightly, and like IVF, I waited far too long to start them because I was more afraid of potential ramifications on ttc than I was afraid of the depression. In retrospect I should have been on them for years - depression and anxiety are something that have plagued me since childhood, really, and now that I see how hard I was working just to get by (and thinking I was fine at the time), I have no desire to ever stop taking them. But that doesn't mean I'm not scared that they could have a negative effect on ttc/pregnancy... I'll take any bit of info I can get that reassures me that it's not a problem and possibly even good to be on them. :thumbup: 




peacebaby said:


> Jen your anxiety is totally understandable and normal. *Infertility demolishes any sense of trust & expectation in one's body.* Praying that your scan is all good xxx :hugs::hugs:

YES. We've all been robbed of the innocent joy of pregnancy. I think your feelings are completely normal, Jen. 

I read a study not too long ago looking at parental stress and depression among parents of twins... it found that parents of twins born as a result of treatments reported significantly higher levels of stress, anxiety and depression than parents of twins conceived without intervention. The suspicion is that parents of treatment twins feel some level of guilt on top of the normal stress of twin parenting, a feeling that they have no right to complain about their stress or seek outside help with the babies because they brought this on themselves, so to speak, by going through treatments when they knew the risk of multiples, that they wanted kids so badly that how dare they complain about the kids or the changes they brought into their lives... so they feel they must carry the burden alone and in silence. Parents of twins conceived naturally don't have that extra baggage they're carrying around. 

I think that can be extrapolated to all aspects of parenting after IF... it's easy for us to feel guilty for not farting rainbows and enjoying every second of pregnancy and parenting because this is what we wanted, right? As an IF veteran, you know more than most people will ever know about all the ways things can go wrong during pregnancy, and it's impossible to just lay that knowledge down now that you're pregnant. Give yourself permission to be more scared than excited right now. The less you try to fight that feeling, the easier it will go away. And take it from those who know what parenting after IF is like - if Ready tells us it will go away eventually, it will go away eventually. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Peace, it sounds like you haven't O'd yet right? Better too early than too late, just have a date night tonight. :winkwink:

Milty- a few months ago, ff wouldn't even give me crosshairs and I know I O'd. Actually, I think it was the femara that I had taken the month before, it threw off the temps. But, I don't trust ff anyway. 
Dreams are a strange bugger. You're probably dreaming about babies now because when you fall asleep you're thinking, "I wonder if I will dream about babies again." :haha:

My 7y/o is in a cycle of nightmares right now. About 5 in the past 2 weeks. I think it's caused from the transition to school and now he's stuck thinking about bad dreams. Last week, he woke me up to hop into bed with me and he interrupted a dream I was having about cake! :haha: I still remember it was a yellow cake and I was using one of those things they have on the infomercials. It was like one of those brownie cutters. I don't even have one, but it's a plastic grid and you just place it over the cake, push down and all of the pieces come out perfectly cut and even. Maybe I'll go bake one!


----------



## Bravemom

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days ,hope everyone is well ,it's nearly the weekend :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

That is exactly it Ready...I'm even laying in bed dreading sleep


----------



## crystal443

Milty- Not sure who said it before me but I only get pregnancy dreams when I'm pregnant as well :thumbup: and I got alot of pregnancy related dreams right before I got pregnant and during the failed IVF, I thought it was nature's cruel joke after a failed IVF but it wasn't so hang in there :hugs::hugs:

Jen- I think its the mistrust in our body that brings that fear :shrug: I know your scan will be fine :hugs::hugs:

Peace- We all think we can't do IVF but the strange thing is once your in the thick of things it really isn't so bad, the dissapointment can be much greater but the reward can be so great as well :thumbup: How are you doing today?

Bmom- Good Morning lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs: It is the weekend here!!!! ITS FRIDAY!!!:haha::haha:

HA-I agree with LTTTCers feeling guilty if they don't enjoy every second of pregnancy and then newborn etc. its just not fun sometimes and I can remember thinking I must have been crazy to want a baby with DD and DS when they were up all night sick or crying. My biggest pet peeve is when someone says enjoy every moment:growlmad: How can you enjoy being up 23hours for a week straight or being elbow deep in poop and sick? That's ridiculous, why can't women be honest and say its really fun sometimes and its reallly really tough sometimes too. I always feel bad for parents that think they have to love every moment of something that can be so tough :thumbup:

Ready- good morning, have your kids gone back to school yet?


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> HA-I agree with LTTTCers feeling guilty if they don't enjoy every second of pregnancy and then newborn etc. its just not fun sometimes and I can remember thinking I must have been crazy to want a baby with DD and DS when they were up all night sick or crying. My biggest pet peeve is when someone says enjoy every moment:growlmad: How can you enjoy being up 23hours for a week straight or being elbow deep in poop and sick? That's ridiculous, why can't women be honest and say its really fun sometimes and its reallly really tough sometimes too. I always feel bad for parents that think they have to love every moment of something that can be so tough :thumbup:
> 
> Ready- good morning, have your kids gone back to school yet?

I agree with that completely. :thumbup: 
I think infertility sets people up for unrealistic expectations. They get through the infertility by telling themselves how appreciative they will be of the pregnancy and the baby. "I won't ever complain about morning sickness," "I won't mind getting up with a colicky baby.":wacko: Then they have those moments where it's too much, they feel those negative thoughts that EVERYONE feels, and then feel guilty about it. I understand why people say those things, but it really is setting a person up for unrealistic expectations. I almost wonder if those that just randomly fall pregnant are somehow better able to cope with pregnancy/parenting because they can express their negativity and then not feel so guilty about it because they haven't talked themselves into it for years. :shrug: Pregnancy is hard and babies are hard too. 

We discuss baby soothing techniques each time a baby is discharged. I always go through the basics: feeding, burping, diapering, changing scenery, swing, swaddle, pacifier, etc; then I get into the "Oh crap my baby just won't shut up" moments. I tell everyone to set the inconsolable baby in a safe place like a crib and leave the room. Go outside, make a phone call to an understanding friend, etc. But, just don't ever shake the baby. Now most couples with their first baby look at me like I'm crazy. Understandably, they've never had a baby and have no idea how not sleeping for weeks on end and having a crying baby can make you insane. The couples that already have kids just nod and say, "Ok." :haha: 
But, I once had a couple that had been through infertility and they said to me, "Well, we've worked really hard for this baby. We will appreciate every moment of his babyhood. You don't have to worry about us. You probably worry about people like us the least." Actually, it's few and far between that hurt a newborn, but I think that the infertiles are almost less prepared for their own coping. They may have had years to read about how to soothe a colicky child, but when it happens, I hope that they have enough courage to call a friend and ask for help. It might be harder because it's the same friends that have heard the infertile talk about how they will never complain. I think it can be a bit like stuffing your foot in your mouth, eating crow, whatever you want to call it. 


Yes, my kids are back in school. I'm still adjusting but they are doing fine. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Ready-so so true:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ok I want to bring something up because I think it will help some of you guys.

I havnt done IVF or IUI or even meds like Peace or Crystal but I want you guys to see my perspective on it. 

It never occurred to me you might look at those pregnancies or babies differently until you guys brought it up. 

I'm not sure I'm saying this the right way but I will try. These babies are conceived just like any other as in the sperm fertilized the egg. You may or may not have conceived without the help or it may have been earlier but they are no different. Yes intervention occurred but it did to bring forth life.

When I was pg I went into labor the first time 3 months early. the docs intervened and saved my son. Had I not had that done he would not be here. The same with mothers who have other complications have intervention. 

Anyway I complain at times and am just like any other mother and I hunk you guys should be too. What difference does it make when the medical intervention came? None I tell you


Also I'd like to add my opinion weighs more since I don't like non natural things and I still think this way. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Milty-:hugs::hugs::hugs: I always love hearing your outlook on things:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I don't want to jinx anything so I am quietly saying your chart is looking very pretty :thumbup: Have you looked into the HCG diet anymore? Good god woman when I saw the 500 calories a day I thought the poor cat wouldn't be safe I'd be so hungry:rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> I don't want to jinx anything so I am quietly saying your chart is looking very pretty :thumbup: Have you looked into the HCG diet anymore? Good god woman when I saw the 500 calories a day I thought the poor cat wouldn't be safe I'd be so hungry:rofl:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Well the HCG works just like when your pg and uses up stored fat for extra calories so it's really like you eat 500 and you use up around 2000. That's how your not hungry and don't loose muscle. 

Well I broke down and even though I'm only 9dpo I tested. Pretty sure a BFN it did have a dot of pink but not in the second line spot so that's why I say pretty sure. I dont now how I get weird test:shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

All of this is ringing so true to me!!! Really I feel shitty a good chunk of the time but do feel like complaining isn't an option because isn't this what I wanted and shouldn't I just shut up and be happy?! When I really sat down to think about it tonight I think we actually have MORE reason to complain than the "spontaneous" pregnant ladies. After all, didn't we go through hell and back to get here in the first place? Aren't we more likely to already feel like crap because of meds, ivf, etc even before the pregnancy?? Shouldn't everybody carry us around on their shoulders our entire pregnancies because of what we have been through? Ok that one was a bit much but you get my point!:haha:

Happy-you mentioned the anti-depressants, I have been on a low level anti anxiety for about 5 months now. I don't know that it helped me conceive but it didn't hurt. My doc says that depression and anxiety are more harmful to mom and baby than the meds are. I am supposed to wean off in the last month of pg to prevent any dependence but only if I'm feeling good. Just for what it's worth.

Hello and big :hugs: to everyone


----------



## crystal443

Milty- ooohhhhhh that sounds interesting :thumbup:def don't be discouraged yet 9 DPO is super early, I was reading online not long ago that early BFPs are not as common as we think and that alot women only get a faint BFP when their AF is due :shrug: It takes 6-10 days for implantaion to occur sometimes up to 12 days and then a few days for the HCG to reach the pee :) So really by 14 DPO there's not much there plus it takes time for it double keep going!! Its looking promising for you :hugs::hugs:

Jen- I agree 100% if we've had to put up with all this crap month in and month out we deserve a good whine now and then :thumbup: I have no problem with pregnant women saying their miserable in general, if your feeling sh*t please don't be afraid to say it :) I have no problems with it..early pregnancy is a b*tch at times :thumbup: That won't ruin the Festivus atmosphere :)

My DS is going on Air Cadet camp this weekend :) and DD is working tonight until 10:30 I think a date night with hubby is order :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Ok I want to bring something up because I think it will help some of you guys.
> 
> I havnt done IVF or IUI or even meds like Peace or Crystal but I want you guys to see my perspective on it.
> 
> It never occurred to me you might look at those pregnancies or babies differently until you guys brought it up.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm saying this the right way but I will try. These babies are conceived just like any other as in the sperm fertilized the egg. You may or may not have conceived without the help or it may have been earlier but they are no different. Yes intervention occurred but it did to bring forth life.
> 
> When I was pg I went into labor the first time 3 months early. the docs intervened and saved my son. Had I not had that done he would not be here. The same with mothers who have other complications have intervention.
> 
> Anyway I complain at times and am just like any other mother and I hunk you guys should be too. What difference does it make when the medical intervention came? None I tell you
> 
> 
> Also I'd like to add my opinion weighs more since I don't like non natural things and I still think this way. :haha:

Yep, they are all the same. It really doesn't make any difference at all. I have one with infertility and drugs and two without. It makes no difference. They are all loved and wanted just the same. And they all have the ability to annoy me and irritate me just the same. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jen- I love the visual of you being carried around. :haha:
I agree with Crystal, if you need to complain just do it. I don't see what the big deal is. :shrug: It doesn't mean that you are any less pleased with your pregnancy if you aren't happy about barfing into a toilet 20 times a day. 
If all you did was rattle on about how perfect the pregnancy was, we wouldn't believe you anyway.........plus you'd annoy us. So you may as well be straightforward. :haha:


The hcg diet. It's only 500 calories and people think it's the hcg that's making them loose weight? It just doesn't make sense to me. How can anything pregnancy related make you loose weight? I blew up like a whale, (there you go Jen, more realism.......all 55 lovely flabby pounds of it :haha:) I don't see how you can get smaller with it. It has to be the calorie restriction. And it just doesn't sound like a good idea. Personally, I like to eat, not starve and yeah, my cat would probably run away from me too.


----------



## Milty

I had a term I used when pg...happily miserable


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh my thank goodness for you girls!!!!
Yes in honesty I'm exhausted and my pants are tight already. So there's the truth :haha:

Milty when are you going to test again? Seems like you got a faulty test maybe? A friend of mine got a faulty opk today, honestly do these manufacturers have any idea who they are screwing with when they mess up these tests?!


----------



## Milty

Oh I don't have any more test ...I don't keep them on hand.

I wish I could post a pic so you could see my pink dot. I have had several faulty test and they are supposed to be rare:shrug: I don't even test that often.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Thank you ladies, for sharing with brutal honesty. It helps me put things into perspective as some of yall have been through so much more than I have.

I've been fighting mild depression due to not being able to get pregnant and when we do, I just miscarry. I'm scared to hope but even more scared not to. Then I fight guilt over not being able to just feel fulfilled with the children we do have as so many are so quick to inform me that I should be.

Today a customer was in the store and figured out a couple of our children were my children (it's a family business). He went on and on singing their praises, going on about their work ethic, how respectful they were, what big hearts they have, and how good they were to his aging mother. At the end of it, he told me I should have another dozen as young adults like them are so rare. I burst into tears. I felt so foolish and felt I owed him an explanation, but just couldn't do it. I thanked him and went and bawled like a baby in the office for a bit. I was feeling sorry for myself until I began to read through some of your posts.

Thank you...truly, thank you, ladies.


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## alison29

Jen don't feel bad at all. You are not alone my SIL is 15 wks and still feels miserable she isa school teacher poor thing. She takes the zofran and then is constipated misery! BOTh my SILS are pg both with girls i think they make yousicker thenboys.


----------



## Milty

Oh I don't know about that....my sweet little boy had me vomitting 10 times a day


----------



## Taylor1

Hi, 
I am new to this forum. I just wanted to know the name of your fs as I have pof and live in Melbourne Australia too.
Thanks


----------



## crystal443

Taylor- Post a few more times and I will send you his details, he's fantastic :thumbup: I can't send it to you because I think you have to have 10 posts to recieve private messages :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- what a lovely temp jump, have you tested again?

Jen- I agree with the girls I think boys make you sicker :thumbup: I was much sicker with DS then DD :nope:


----------



## Milty

Oh Crystal I wish I had but I didn't have any test ... But my test with the pink dot was driving me crazy so I broke it open. The pink dot is on the bottom
too. So I googled it:dohh: and put it on FF :dohh::dohh:
So the dot shows up lighter when you inverse it 


Anyway I don't think I will ever sleep again


----------



## crystal443

oooohhhhh this is exciting, so when are you going to get another test? You need to buy a 3 pack so you have a few to test with :thumbup: Your chart is looking very promising!!!! I can't wait :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I picked up a 3 pack on the way home do I guess I will test in the morning. Unless my temp drops


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I've got everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs: That would be fantastic!!

I'm not sure if I'll test tomorrow or not :shrug: if my temp stays up I might but I may wait a few more days and just see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I think if your temp is up you def should test. ..even if it drops a tiny bit. You should know by tomorrow....So exciting

AFM here is my dot test...really weird...
 



Attached Files:







9DPO.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 12


----------



## peacebaby

Goodness! Milty and Crystal the suspense is too much. I can't wait! Fingers and toes crossed for you both.

haha Milty if you never sleep again at least I'll have company:winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Oh peace I hate that you are having such trouble


----------



## Jennifer01

Ohhh Milty and crystal you should both test NOW!!! :haha:

Peace havd you tried the melatonin yet? I've heard conflicting this about whether it's good for fertility or not but I have personally taken it and it does work! It's awful to have insomnia, it happens to me every year at back to school time as I've been up all night all summer! I don't know if I've warned you yet though it can give you freaky dreams!!


----------



## Milty

Have you guys ever seen a test like that?


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I have not seen a test like that before, how strange but if it caught some colour then maybe that's a good sign :thumbup:

I feel like AF is coming so I'm not holding my breath and am expecting a temp drop by tomorrow :shrug: I'm either 13 DPO or 15 DPO so time will tell I guess :)


----------



## Milty

Well I've searched high and low and found 5 examples of the same thing from various sources. 3 of them I don't know the results then there is one positive and one negitive 


Oddly enough I started cramping tonight so I guess AF will be early lIke O


----------



## Jennifer01

Ladies I feel like AF is coming every day!!:haha:FX'd


----------



## Milty

Well it's not very late but I'm going to try and get some sleep


:hi: Goodmorning Bmom


----------



## H0pefulagain

Jenn, I was sooo sick with our DS! With our girls I had 24 hr sickness (forget morning sickness) but it was come and go. With our son, I had 24 hr sickness for 9 months and it was sooo bad! I actually lost weight most of that pregnancy and he was still 9 lbs 13 ozs. I'm hoping your sickness stops soon! I wish there was a way to ensure you enjoy every second of pregnancy but alas, you are human and well, pregnancy is not a glamorous thing.

Milty & Crystal, you're killing me! I am soooo hoping for BFP's for both of you and SOON!!! FX'd


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Well it's not very late but I'm going to try and get some sleep
> 
> 
> :hi: Goodmorning Bmom

Good morning beautiful :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Taylor1

I was so thrilled that you responded to me that I forgot my password. &#9786; I have been knocked back from two ivf specialists as I have high fsh. Totally devastated! I thank you in advance for wanting to share your fs's name with me. This has been a plight for two years now. Thinking of going on dhea too but on hrt and thyroxine. 
Thank you Crystal


----------



## Taylor1

Hi to all, can't get used to posting. Sorry my previous message was for Crystal. I am not really tech savvy.


----------



## Milty

Eh we all gotta learn sometime


----------



## peacebaby

Taylor :hi: don't worry you'll learn as you go - we all did :flower:

Milty i've never seen a test like that before. Maybe there wasn't enough dye?

Jen, i haven't tried melatonin because as you say there are conflicting reports about the effect on fertility. I am drinking a special type of cherry juice that is supposed to help with sleep and i think it contains small amounts of melatonin. I have had some mega weird dreams when i do sleep and i'm wondering if thats why my ov was so out of sync this cycle:shrug: Hope you'll share all the pregnancy stuff with us here - we want to hear it all the good, the bad and the ugly :hugs:

Bmom how are you skinny lady?:hugs:

Crystal, a belated Happy Birthday :cake: just read that on LL's journal now. Sorry to have missed it on the day! Hope you had great day. 

Waiting for you & Milty to test :coffee: with the time differences it's all the more agonising :laugh2:

Hopeful, how nice of that man to compliment you about your children but sorry that it also hurt. I would have teared up too. Have you had any miscarriage tests done to see why it could be happening?

Ready & everyone else - the realism about pregnancy & motherhood is much appreciated. Ready, i think you're right couples who struggle to get pregnant tend to think that they dare not complain and there is the tendency to think "if we made it through infertility we can get through anything." I've seen so many moms cracking up under the pressure. More so here in England where asking for help or speaking about how difficult things are is seen as admitting to "weakness" or heaven forbid "failure". There is this unspoken expectation that one should be stoic through everything. Not for me thanks!

HA - i've pulled out the book again and will pm you later about the details on Dr Beer's theory re:anti-d's.


----------



## peacebaby

Milty what time of day is it for you now?


----------



## Milty

It's morning and I tested...really didn't see much so I guess I will have to wait and see

Also FF tried to change my O date to CD 16:dohh:
So I changed methods again


----------



## readyformore

Milty, your charts look just as confusing as some of mine. :dohh: I don't know if ff has given you the right O day as it looks like it could be any number of days. Sometimes I feel that I can detect when O was better than by temping. And I've noticed that if I follow tcoyf I get much better results, but only if I go by the book, the online software just won't work for me. I often need to use the slow rise guidelines and then it will work. But, I know that I'm ovulating and my progesterone isn't too low. So, I guess my body just like to be contrary to ff. :haha:


I was at work yesterday and I was working with a doctor. She has 2 kids, is 41 and we have shared a camaraderie about ttc. She had a miscarriage last year and has ttc for about a year. We would complain to each other about our lack of reproductive progress. She would joke about how her eggs were hard boiled and I would joke about how I have 2 eggs left. :haha: We would see each other every 2 weeks and we knew how the other was cycling. We'd look at the other optimistically and then one would shake her head as she walked by. Honestly it got to the point where I told her we just couldn't talk about it anymore. There was never any encouraging news from either one of us. It got to be too depressing so I told her it was now a forbidden topic and we could only discuss our vacations. :haha::wacko:
Yesterday we were in a delivery where a woman had her 3 child. The doc said, "I wish I was brave enough to have tried for a third." 
I couldn't look her straight in the eye. I know she was using it as a defense mechanism and it probably helped her to get through the birth. I know that we can't be serious about ttc and our experiences all the time. The burden and sadness will just weight you down on a daily basis.
But, it seemed genuine and convincing. And it made me wonder............how many people are out there in the world going through the same thing. :shrug: How many women with/without families are saying similar things and everyone believes them, but they have really suffered. Probably more than anyone realizes. 

HOpeful- I loved your story. :hugs:

Taylor- welcome to the thread. 

Hi to Peace, Jen, Crystal, Bmom, Suki, Alison, and everyone else. :flower: 
I am trying to get over a ridiculously long sinus infection and thinking of painting my laundry room this weekend. At least I won't be able to smell the paint fumes. :haha:


----------



## Milty

Ready you are so right about my chart but I really think I'm either 11DPO or 9DPO:shrug:

Here is my pic from this morning so I think the dot was a weird thing...


:hi: Morning everyone
 



Attached Files:







11 DPO.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Ladies!.....it's been quite a while. And I have some catching up to do, I don't know where you're all at.:hi::hugs::hugs::flower:

I've been off the forum, as am now in week 11 and have been sick literally all day, every day. :sick::loo::sick:No energy to do anything including my twice a day swimming. But life goes on and there's a demanding job and housework, and after all that, I'm just spent.

I suppose I am grateful however, for this first time pregnancy (I'm still not even calling it that, I think of it as pre-pregnancy) we've come this far along, though I worry every day until we get past the safe point, if there is such a thing, and then there's the testing...

I'm eating everything in sight, throwing up (water only, oddly enough) many times each day:sick:. Night is the worst - past 6pm I just get worse and worse, and often DH isn't back from work until 8pm and he needs to have dinner before his night calls and we barely get to see each other. But even when we're both around each other I havn't the energy to do anything.

Until today, that is. I was actually to go out all day, shopping and to dinner, first time in a long time. Then the sickness hit a couple of hours ago. But this actually has me worried - why it's now stopped so suddenly. I don't see the doctor until Tuesday. 

I hope you are all getting on fine and I will start reading the forum backwards to catch up. Soon as I get some energy - this was all I had in me.......:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peacebaby

ByAnymeans nice to hear from you, i was wondering how you were getting along. The sickness sounds awful :hugs::hugs::hugs: I've heard others here say it tails off from about 11 weeks, hopefully thats whats it is for you. I'm amazed at you swimming 2x day under any circumstances :thumbup:

Hope the 12 week tests are all good for you, keep us posted.

Milty if you're only 9dpo then it may be early days still. Hang in there :hugs:

We've had a lovely day of sunshine here and everyone is smiling and happy, wish it lasts for a few more weeks but thats being too optimistic.


----------



## crystal443

Good morning ladies :)

BAM- I was wondering how you were getting along :hugs::hugs: So glad its all going well for you, I can't believe your 11 weeks already where did that time go?

Taylor- I messaged you the info for the doctor, he specializes in tough fertility and IVF so if anyone can help its him :thumbup: He also is always researching and going to confrences to learn so its great he's always learning new things:) The other thing is most FS I noticed only spoke to me and ignored DH in the room but he includes DH in all treatment plans and asks his opinion etc. I think you'll really like him, let us know how you get on :hugs:

Milty- wait a few days and test again, can you see anything irl? Your chart is like mine this time it kept giving me different O days :wacko: If your 11 DPO its still early for it show on the test so hang in there :hugs:

Peace- I was reading that prednisolone can supress HCG and pregnancy symptoms, have you read anything about that? I was looking up prednisolone and SE for pregnancy immunity etc. Just wondering if you have read anything about it :hugs:

Ready- its tough for sure :thumbup:

Bmom- Good morning lovely:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope your enjoying your weekend!!

Jen- How are things going for your DD now? Hope your having a relaxing weekend :)

AFM- I didn't test :shrug: I'm either 16DPO or 14DPO and I still think AF is going to show so I'll give it another day or two and see what happens :thumbup: tomorrow should be the indicator if my temp drops again I'm out, if not then I will probably test but I have all my AF signs she's on her way :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

oh good grief Crystal...killing me here!!!! TEST!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> oh good grief Crystal...killing me here!!!! TEST!!!!!!!!!!:haha:

I agree woman test !!!!:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

If no AF by tomorrow I'll test but I can feel it coming or I would have tested :thumbup:


----------



## Taylor1

I agree test. The amount I have tested I should have shares in the company!


----------



## Milty

Man I'm wiped out...we went to a prade and carnival

So fun


----------



## peacebaby

Glad you had nice day out Milty.

Crystal, I raced here when I saw that you posted. I've been told that prednisolone masks pregnancy symptoms, especially nausea/morning sickness, in fact it is sometimes prescribed here to help with that. Not sure if that automatically means it suppresses HCG. Although I have noticed that the majority of ladies on pred get early positive tests so I guess if it does suppress HCG its probably not significant. The suspense is killing us:winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Umm ok weird my ability to thanks is gone


----------



## LLbean

:rofl: you have over thanked Milty...so the thanks ability has been revoked LOL


----------



## Milty

Well I overrode FF. If I changed it to one of their running options it gave me cd 10, 15 & 18. CD 10 was really early but looks right on the graph and I had some O pains.

However, I changed it to CD12 because I almost always have EWCM one day after O. Plus it's closer to the 13 when I've been O'ing. Also I looked back and some of my other charts had a small temp increase then O.

Oh and my progesterone signs showed up at 8DPO which is very normal.

Anyhoo long story short I might only be 9DPO


----------



## Milty

LLbean said:


> :rofl: you have over thanked Milty...so the thanks ability has been revoked LOL

It appears to be true...the button is just gone


----------



## Milty

Hey did you notice I did finally become an addict


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Hey did you notice I did finally become an addict

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::haha:Love you Milty :kiss:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :hugs:

Need some help :) Yesterday we went for a big walk and when we got home I had creamy cm(alot) and when I went to the toilet there was a bit of clear cm with pink in it :shrug: I thought for sure AF was going to show this morning so when I took my temp its gone up a bit and I haven't had anymore spotting :shrug: any ideas? I know I should test but if this is another chemical it will be my 4th loss in a row and I'd rather just have AF start then see 2 lines and then start bleeding, so I'm going to wait a few days to test but I did want to know what you girls thought?

The only other thing is I may be 2 days behind what my chart says, I'm more likely 15 DPO today so yesterday would have been 14 DPO if that makes a difference. :shrug: I really thought I was going to have a temp drop this morning so I was surprised when I didn't...


----------



## LLbean

TTTEEEESSSSSTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lord I swear I have no idea how you hold off


----------



## crystal443

It's fear at this point that's holding me back :shrug: I would rather just get AF and not know if I had a chemical :shrug: Classic head in sand:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I know your scared of having another Chem but if you are pg and if you have a chem (one pink spot doesn't mean anything) you need to know so the doc can tweak your meds

I really think your ok though...I don't know many of people who don't get a tiny bit of pink cm early on...most just don't know it


----------



## LLbean

With my daughter I kept spotting... That's why I kept thinking AF was coming... I think I was over two weeks late when I finally tested lol. I was not looking for it, we always used condoms ...except for that one time on May 19th lol... Exactly 9 months later (February 19) she shows up hahaha... So honestly I just thought I was late and didn't think much of it


----------



## Milty

I'm actually trying to resist testing since its so early but it's really hard

My chart is making it harder and FF has labeled it triphasic

But still I couldn't hold out like you Crystal


----------



## crystal443

Thanks for the encouragement girls :hugs::hugs: My meds won't change Milty they'll stay as they are now:thumbup:I guess I've never had spotting that hasn't turned into AF :shrug:

Milty- Your chart is looking amazing :thumbup: even if you O'd on a different day its still amazing so fx'd this is it for you:hugs::hugs:

Liz- I think I have it in my head if I start spotting it will turn into bleeding which is how I've convinced myself not to test for a few days. Wow you were a fertile myrtile woman one time without a condom. I wish I had that fertility at any time in my life :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Lol I was far from wanting a baby back then... Isn't it just life? And now that we are purposely trying nothing happens... Sigh...


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls :hugs:
> 
> Need some help :) Yesterday we went for a big walk and when we got home I had creamy cm(alot) and when I went to the toilet there was a bit of clear cm with pink in it :shrug: I thought for sure AF was going to show this morning so when I took my temp its gone up a bit and I haven't had anymore spotting :shrug: any ideas? I know I should test but if this is another chemical it will be my 4th loss in a row and I'd rather just have AF start then see 2 lines and then start bleeding, so I'm going to wait a few days to test but I did want to know what you girls thought?
> 
> The only other thing is I may be 2 days behind what my chart says, I'm more likely 15 DPO today so yesterday would have been 14 DPO if that makes a difference. :shrug: I really thought I was going to have a temp drop this morning so I was surprised when I didn't...


Crystal, maybe you are pregnant and your cervix has increased blood flow, making it sensitive? I don't know, I'm guessing:shrug: I can understand you are nervous about testing hun:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> I'm actually trying to resist testing since its so early but it's really hard
> 
> My chart is making it harder and FF has labeled it triphasic
> 
> But still I couldn't hold out like you Crystal

Will you test in the morning?


----------



## Milty

I shouldn't but I probably will ...I wanna test right now


----------



## Milty

LLbean said:


> Lol I was far from wanting a baby back then... Isn't it just life? And now that we are purposely trying nothing happens... Sigh...

Yet


----------



## Milty

Infact some please tell not to test


----------



## LLbean

For the love of God, will one of you two test already??? Heck even I want to pee on a stick and I'm not doing anything lol... Give me something to look at girls ;)


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Lol I was far from wanting a baby back then... Isn't it just life? And now that we are purposely trying nothing happens... Sigh...

I have never been fertile and the thought of not using 1 condom is hard for me to register:haha: I would have had to miss every condom for 3 years straight no doubt:haha::haha: But yeah I hear you.. I often wonder why it had to be fertility that's my struggle:shrug: anything but this..

Liz I think your FS must think there's a good chance with IUI or they wouldn't do it, I was refused for IUI because the chances were so low:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I posted my dot test and the one from yesterday


----------



## crystal443

Milty- get in the toilet and pee woman!!! We want something to look at :) 

Jen- its tough for sure, when's your US appointment? ooohhh can't wait!!


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> I posted my dot test and the one from yesterday

Yep we saw those:winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Well give me a sec...you guys were supposed to talk me out of it...is it ok that it's night time? Also I went 2 hour ago


----------



## crystal443

Ok, I'll be back in a bit to see if Milty POAS :) Anyone else close to the end of their TWW that is testing? Liz?? where are you at, your the one with the stockpile of tests:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Lol no ma'am, not for me, if anything I may need an OPK but not monitoring anything any more remember ?


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Lol I was far from wanting a baby back then... Isn't it just life? And now that we are purposely trying nothing happens... Sigh...
> 
> I have never been fertile and the thought of not using 1 condom is hard for me to register:haha: I would have had to miss every condom for 3 years straight no doubt:haha::haha: But yeah I hear you.. I often wonder why it had to be fertility that's my struggle:shrug: anything but this..
> 
> Liz I think your FS must think there's a good chance with IUI or they wouldn't do it, I was refused for IUI because the chances were so low:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Lol she wanted to do IVF not IUI... Hey they will gladly take your money here lol


----------



## crystal443

Yes but when you get EWCM are you still going to try? I don't know if I could ignore that:nope:It would be hard for sure, but if its giving the peace you need then it totally worth it:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Lol I was far from wanting a baby back then... Isn't it just life? And now that we are purposely trying nothing happens... Sigh...
> 
> I have never been fertile and the thought of not using 1 condom is hard for me to register:haha: I would have had to miss every condom for 3 years straight no doubt:haha::haha: But yeah I hear you.. I often wonder why it had to be fertility that's my struggle:shrug: anything but this..
> 
> Liz I think your FS must think there's a good chance with IUI or they wouldn't do it, I was refused for IUI because the chances were so low:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol she wanted to do IVF not IUI... Hey they will gladly take your money here lolClick to expand...

Yeah, that's the problem isn't it? They want as much as they can get:growlmad:


----------



## Milty

Well I can't really tell anything


----------



## Milty

here is a pic...feel free to tweak it for me
 



Attached Files:







090912 10 DPO.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> here is a pic...feel free to tweak it for me

Milty I am on my phone and it's do hard to see on here grrr!
Ps I like your countertop!


----------



## Milty

Ohh thank you...I put it In both my bath rooms


Eh nothing to see test wise


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I tweaked it a bit and I think I can see a little something there which in reality is that probably would be there at this stage :
 



Attached Files:







milty_1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## crystal443

I sounded drunk in the above post:drunk: I meant a very very faint line is all that would be there at this point I would think :thumbup: I was reading it takes 6-12 days for the beanie to implant and it can take another 3 days for HCG to show up in the blood and then another 7 days days for it show in the urine so it can take a while which is why lots of ladies get early BFPs and lots get late BFPs:thumbup: don't give up yet:hugs::hugs: Its early days


----------



## crystal443

I like your counters too :thumbup:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Okay....I'm about ready to sacrifice a couple of rabbits for testing for Crystal and Milty! (that's how they used to test for pregnancy) 

Crystal, I always had excessive amounts of creamy CM in the very first stages of my pregnancies that "took". Doc told me it was my body building something up for the creation of what would become the mucous plug. I forget the exacts. However, that has NEVER happened with any of my miscarriages. So, I'm soooo hoping and praying this is "IT" for you!

Milty, it's still early so hang in there. Your chart looks awesome!

My chart looks like it is on steroids and is psycho. I went on supplements and my bbt went nuts. On a bright note though, I feel much better and didn't have the headaches this time around. I've just begun my tww so fun, fun..ha!


----------



## Milty

Yeah I remember the rabbits:haha: don't tell Bmom

I can't pull up your tweak for some reason:growlmad:

Oh well I'm actually feeling not so good...


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty said:


> Oh well I'm actually feeling not so good...

Umm....define...."feeling not so good"....like AF is coming or like morning sickness is coming?


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- that chart is looking like steriods have hit it:haha::haha: Wow, its the crazy charts that end up being the lucky ones :)

Milty- Hope your feeling better:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

H0pefulagain said:


> Okay....I'm about ready to sacrifice a couple of rabbits for testing for Crystal and Milty! (that's how they used to test for pregnancy)
> 
> Crystal, I always had excessive amounts of creamy CM in the very first stages of my pregnancies that "took". Doc told me it was my body building something up for the creation of what would become the mucous plug. I forget the exacts. However, that has NEVER happened with any of my miscarriages. So, I'm soooo hoping and praying this is "IT" for you!
> 
> Milty, it's still early so hang in there. Your chart looks awesome!
> 
> My chart looks like it is on steroids and is psycho. I went on supplements and my bbt went nuts. On a bright note though, I feel much better and didn't have the headaches this time around. I've just begun my tww so fun, fun..ha!


I second this!! Today I rushed home to the bathroom it was almost like a peed myself :haha:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: Jen...pregnancy brings out the best things doesn't it:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Milty not on my computer now and I have been accused of having line eye before lol but can you test again in the am????


----------



## LLbean

Crystal please test woman!


----------



## crystal443

If my temp is up in the morning I'll test then :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Promise?


----------



## crystal443

Yep, I promise :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

H0pefulagain said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Oh well I'm actually feeling not so good...
> 
> Umm....define...."feeling not so good"....like AF is coming or like morning sickness is coming?Click to expand...

Oh headache and nauseous but being nauseous is normal for me in the 2WW a headache is not


----------



## Milty

LLbean said:


> Milty not on my computer now and I have been accused of having line eye before lol but can you test again in the am????

Nope that was my last test


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Good luck Crystal and Milty


----------



## LLbean

Milty then get some more hehehe

I'm tweaking it on my desktop now... I think I see something but again...line eye offender here so...can't say for sure


----------



## H0pefulagain

Okay, don't get your hopes up but my son showed me something I wanted to tell you about, Milty. Please don't hate me if it turns out to be nothing!

I took your last test picture and opened it with "Paint" program. He then had me go to 800x and view the pixels there. There is definitely a shade or two darker where the other line should be, but there is nothing absolutely distinct that I could say, "yep, it's a line for sure!" I just thought if there was a way to see the actual shading vs the eye playing tricks it might help and thus I asked for my son's help. I fear he thinks I've lost it but he also kinda understands.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty and crystal :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

is Crystal up yet? LOL COME ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H0pefulagain

I'm worried she got a BFP, passed out in disbelief, and is unconscious! :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Crystal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H0pefulagain

I must ask....where else would you find this many people yelling at someone to go pee?

Until this ltttc journey, I'd never been so excited for folks to pee except when potty training my children! :wacko:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

C'mon Crystal i can't wait any longer you need to :test::test::test:

Keeping everything crossed for Crystal and Milty- hoping you both get :bfp: in the next few days.

Hope everyone else is good :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


p.s all good here I'll catch up properly in the morning- FX we have a BFP by then :thumbup:. 

Love you ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Ok so I got a call from a client at 8:30 this morning and am now on a flight out of town...I forgot to pack my thermometer ...grrr

I did get more test so we will see


----------



## LLbean

YEY for more tests!!!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ok so I got a call from a client at 8:30 this morning and am now on a flight out of town...I forgot to pack my thermometer ...grrr
> 
> I did get more test so we will see

Forget about your knickers and toothbrush just fill your case with tests :haha:Perfect lol :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> C'mon Crystal i can't wait any longer you need to :test::test::test:
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for Crystal and Milty- hoping you both get :bfp: in the next few days.
> 
> Hope everyone else is good :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> p.s all good here I'll catch up properly in the morning- FX we have a BFP by then :thumbup:.
> 
> Love you ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi blondie ,really pleased to see you back ,hope you are well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Wow, have I ever been missing out on the excitment! And the push to pee!!! (Loved the comment about this being the only place you get yelled at to go pee!.... Laughed out loud at that one!!)

Milty and Crystal!!! Fingers crossed for you guys ... :thumbup: ... and for anyone else about to test!! 

I am 13 dpo in cycle 19 and feeling like AF is not to far away. :-( Am scheduled for a hysteroscopy on the 25th to remove a large polyp. Has anyone ever had one of those before? Do they hurt? Is the recovery long? Wondering if removing the polyp wil increase our chances of BFP?


----------



## HappyAuntie

More4mom said:


> I am 13 dpo in cycle 19 and feeling like AF is not to far away. :-( Am scheduled for a hysteroscopy on the 25th to remove a large polyp. Has anyone ever had one of those before? Do they hurt? Is the recovery long? Wondering if removing the polyp wil increase our chances of BFP?

I had a hysteroscopy last month to remove several small polyps, and it was nothing at all - I had no pain afterward whatsoever - literally none. My egg retrievals are worse than the hysteroscopy was. My recovery time was about 1 hr in the surgery center to let the anesthesia wear off and that was all. I was on pelvic rest for two weeks - no sex, light exercise only, etc. But I had absolutely no pain. Will yours be done under sedation? I know one woman on here whose dr didn't use sedation for it said it was the most painful test she had done... made me glad I was unconscious for mine! My dr also said most drs tend to over-dilate the cervix during the procedure and that can make it more painful as well.

And yes, removing that polyp will absolutely increase your chances - my dr said anything as small as even 1cm can hinder implantation.... 

Try not to worry about the procedure - recovery is very short, and it's a good thing to have done! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal I know you are up already TEST PLEASE!!!! :rofl:


----------



## crystal443

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Ok so, cramps woke me up and I thought AF had come so I didn't keep my FMU, of course it didn't start:dohh: so I'm just trying to hold it for another hour and then I'll test:thumbup: I had more spotting last night, well its not really spotting its stringy thick cm that's pinkish that was there when I wiped and then nothing..very strange.

I do however feel like AF is about to start so I'm pretty sure it'll be a - test:shrug: oh and I cleaned out under the bathroom sink on Sat for the open house and threw out a brand new box of FRER:cry: I can't believe I did that, so I only have the digital left which is why I'm trying to hold it as long as possible:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

how could you throw out the FRERs!!!!! :dohh:

well I hope the digital picks something up... dang it I wanted a FRER!!! LOL


----------



## crystal443

Milty- good stuff, the tests are important :thumbup: How many days will you be gone? Can't wait for you to test again :)


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> how could you throw out the FRERs!!!!! :dohh:
> 
> well I hope the digital picks something up... dang it I wanted a FRER!!! LOL

I'm sick to my stomach over it, I had an open box with the tests from this cycle and a new box, I thought I threw out the old box but I didn't and DH has the car this morning so I can't even go buy a box. If the digital comes back - then I might go and buy another box of FRER later.


----------



## LLbean

sigh...come on Crystal, get some FRERs! hehehe


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Milty then get some more hehehe
> 
> I'm tweaking it on my desktop now... I think I see something but again...line eye offender here so...can't say for sure

I had the picture saved to the desktop and DH inverted it and said he saw something as well:thumbup: its very faint but there is something there on the inverted pic


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> sigh...come on Crystal, get some FRERs! hehehe

I would but its too far to walk and I cannot call DH to get more because he still thinks there's a new box under the sink:wacko: I can't believe I did that:nope:


----------



## LLbean

dang it....


----------



## Jennifer01

Crystal could the pink tinged mystery mucous be related to the new drugs you are on?

Milty I don't remember what you do for a job but good for you being able to jump on a plane like that, I would need therapy and meds I do not fly!!:haha:
Let us know how it goes!

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a great day-I had a garbage day bc of puking and work sucking, ah well, the weekend is 4 days away!


----------



## crystal443

Jen- I was thinking the same thing, even the late AF :shrug:

I don't "like" flying but I don't mind it either :thumbup: Your day did shound sh*t, hopefully tomorrow is better :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Ok did the digi and it was not pregnant which isn't surprising so I'm pretty sure AF is just late this month..maybe the prednisone? So hopefully it soon starts soon so we can move on to the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Ok did the digi and it was not pregnant which isn't surprising so I'm pretty sure AF is just late this month..maybe the prednisone? So hopefully it soon starts soon so we can move on to the next cycle :thumbup:

Sorry crystal:hugs:Your chart is still looking good though:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

No worries Jen :hugs: its been a weird cycle from day 1 this time, I really thought my temps would be dropping by now. Unless its going to be a surprise AF :shrug: either way I'll be happy to see it this time just to move on :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

:dohh: seriously???? :growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: Yeah, I really think its Prednisolone making me late, it keeps feeling like its going to start but doesn't so hopefully it soon does:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

I still want a FRER!!!!


----------



## crystal443

I'll give it a few days and if no AF then I'll do a FRER :thumbup: I'm either 16DPO or 18DPO so that will bring me up to the test date if I did O a few days later :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Bravemom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I got a call from a client at 8:30 this morning and am now on a flight out of town...I forgot to pack my thermometer ...grrr
> 
> I did get more test so we will see
> 
> Forget about your knickers and toothbrush just fill your case with tests :haha:Perfect lol :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Jen :hugs:

I'm a CPA or a Chartered Accountant for you English ladies...


----------



## LLbean

Milty...any test for me to see? please?


----------



## crystal443

Aahhh that's why your son is so good in Maths :thumbup: that makes sense I totally forgot you were an accountant:dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Liz needs her fix:haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm so mad I forgot my temp

So how will I know if I should test tomorrow? Blah...

Crystal I'd just keep temping


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh you guys post fast... I had thought if my temp was up in the morning I would test


----------



## crystal443

Your chart is looking great Milty :hugs: I'll keep temping for my cycle but I'm not expecting a BFP am just waiting for AF..she's being stubborn this month:growlmad:


----------



## Milty

Could you guys really see something in my test?


----------



## LLbean

Milty forget the temp...TEST...yes I need to see a stick already LOL


----------



## crystal443

DH says he saw a line when he inverted it :thumbup: he thought it was my test:haha::haha: I told him it wasn't it was yours and he said he could def a see a faint line on the inverted pic and he cannot see anything unless its obvious:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Milty is like me..the temp is more important:haha::haha: I think we drive you:wacko: Liz


----------



## LLbean

yes you do...my temps did nothing for me ever as you well know LOL


----------



## Milty

Well even if I test I can't upload it:haha:


Ok I have this theory that maybe sometimes we can see that indented line on the back of the test


----------



## LLbean

milty, text it to me and I will post it for you


----------



## Milty

Ok give me a sec and say a prayer


----------



## Jennifer01

Ohh now I'm excited!


----------



## Milty

Oh my god Liz hurry I'm shacking


----------



## LLbean

LOL here you go, both images as I received them
 



Attached Files:







Milty 1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 13









Milty 2.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LLbean

Opinions???


----------



## crystal443

My honest opinion is I think I can still see a very very faint line, now what that will turn into is not a definate :shrug: but it looks promising Milty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hmmm I can't tell for sure...one minute I think I see something then the next I don't. But again it's crap looking at a test on a phone, I can't enlarge it enough to get a good view. Anyone with good tweaking see something?


----------



## Jennifer01

Do you see something irl Milty?


----------



## Milty

Umm yes


----------



## crystal443

I can invert it just a sec


----------



## crystal443

ok here it is inverted:
 



Attached Files:







Milty%201_invert.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## crystal443

I can't really tell with that one, Milty does it look pink irl?


----------



## Milty

Umm I can't tell...I can say I've not seen anything like it before


----------



## crystal443

Well, if you are 11 DPO then you probably would just be starting to see something :thumbup: Hopefully in a day or two it will be a bit easier to see :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok I only have one test left do I use it tomorrow morning or wait until Wed morning?


Is there enough time in the next 8 hours for a line to be darker or will FMU be enough?


----------



## LLbean

well I would test tomorrow...and buy more FRERs LOL


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm in freak out mode and I'm all alone so lucky you guys

First if this test was not mine I would say its positive but it's mine...and I can't say it

Did you know I've been taking aspirin, drinking pop, eating Thi food, all kinds of fish that I'm pretty sure I shouldn't, sitting in rooms being painted, cleaning my house with strong chemicals and planing a vacation to an amusement park...I'm sure I missed something


Ok I'm really trying not to symptom spot but my dreams, and I've had a headache for two days, vomitted twice (ok not too unusual) and one last thing...I got sunburned...bad...I know it's hard to believe since I'm blonde but I don't burn ever...well I did when pg with my son...

Ok I'm going to return to crying now


----------



## LLbean

no crying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Ok I'm in freak out mode and I'm all alone so lucky you guys
> 
> First if this test was not mine I would say its positive but it's mine...and I can't say it
> 
> Did you know I've been taking aspirin, drinking pop, eating Thi food, all kinds of fish that I'm pretty sure I shouldn't, sitting in rooms being painted, cleaning my house with strong chemicals and planing a vacation to an amusement park...I'm sure I missed something
> 
> 
> Ok I'm really trying not to symptom spot but my dreams, and I've had a headache for two days, vomitted twice (ok not too unusual) and one last thing...I got sunburned...bad...I know it's hard to believe since I'm blonde but I don't burn ever...well I did when pg with my son...
> 
> Ok I'm going to return to crying now

Ohhh Milty don't cry!!!! Take a test with fmu tomorrow and see how that one goes. And don't worry about all the stuff you've been doing, most people I know have similar stories and it works out fine (like the bottle of wine I had on DH birthday 5 days before my bfp!)


----------



## LLbean

My sister was pregnant at my first wedding and did not know it.... She had more booze than ever in her life lol. She was on vacation si the partying was for about a month .... He is 22 today and perfectly healthy lol


----------



## Milty

Ok I just turned out the lights to go to bed when it hit me:dohh:

This morning I peed in a cup to save my FMU and set it on the side of the toilet. Then I went to CVS to get some test since I was out. At CVS I got the call to go...so I rushed home through the tests in my bag and and

My pee is still in the cup :wacko:

Now do I call DH and tell him or just let him find it or maybe worse it be there when I get back?


----------



## H0pefulagain

Okay, so I've spent most of my day out in the fields, often wondering about two women I've never met and if they have pee'd yet or not! I might be slightly warped and it's all yall's fault! :wacko:

Lots has gone on so now I need to go back and catch up! 

I've never prayed so hard for a BFP and it wasn't even for me! I need therapy!:haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, NO crying, hon...it's just not allowed unless they are tears of JOY!

I come from a Mennonite background. (think Amish with less restrictions...sorta). Anyhow, I married a Catholic (my father was SURE that was sin #1 and the worst of all). He and I drank on our 1 month anniversary. I had NEVER drank before...ever. I had 2 wine cooler things. I found out I was preggers within days and was SURE God was gonna zap me with lightening and send me straight to hell with a baby in tow. Instead, she's a mouthy, vibrant, brainiac of a gal.

No worries...it's all good...honest.


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Ok I just turned out the lights to go to bed when it hit me:dohh:
> 
> This morning I peed in a cup to save my FMU and set it on the side of the toilet. Then I went to CVS to get some test since I was out. At CVS I got the call to go...so I rushed home through the tests in my bag and and
> 
> My pee is still in the cup :wacko:
> 
> Now do I call DH and tell him or just let him find it or maybe worse it be there when I get back?

Oh ya have him test it!!! The More pee on sticks the better!!!


----------



## Milty

That's from 13 hours ago plus he has no sticks


----------



## Milty

Ok now I will go to bed and dream of stinky bathrooms:sleep:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, if that was my house, I'd get home to a complete analysis if my son got hold of it or a diatribe on the bacteria and germs involved if one of my daughters got hold of it. My husband would never notice it!


----------



## LLbean

Lol Milty I'm sure the world wont end over your pee staying in a cup back home woman lol. Get some sleep and pee in the am on a new stick for us will ya? ;)


----------



## crystal443

awww Milty no crying :hugs::hugs: I never stop using my cleaning products( I love them too much) I was told not to kiss my cat and I do(he needs love too) there are so many things to restrict ourselves from doing but when its LTTTC it just doesn't apply:nope: We would never get to live so no worries when you get a blaring BFP then make adjustments but until then try not to worry:hugs::hugs:

I'm blonde as well and have only been sunburned when I was on the pill years ago and when pregnant as well...hmmm I wonder why, hormones maybe? My DH and DD burn terribly though both are very pale and DH is a gingy:haha::haha: or Fanta pants as I like to call him:thumbup::haha::haha:

Take it one day at a time, we're all here no matter what so just relax and I would totally leave the pee cup for DH to find on his own:haha:


----------



## crystal443

H0pefulagain said:


> Okay, so I've spent most of my day out in the fields, often wondering about two women I've never met and if they have pee'd yet or not! I might be slightly warped and it's all yall's fault! :wacko:
> 
> Lots has gone on so now I need to go back and catch up!
> 
> I've never prayed so hard for a BFP and it wasn't even for me! I need therapy!:haha:

Ok you've got my curiosity, what were you doing in fields today?


I agree LTTTC does make one a bit warped:thumbup::wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

crystal443 said:


> H0pefulagain said:
> 
> 
> Ok you've got my curiosity, what were you doing in fields today?
> 
> They are shared fields. Several of our families share the fields so that no one family is overwhelmed with all the work there is to be done. We all own stores and need the produce to sell. I was picking produce (tomatoes, peppers, zucchini, squash, pumpkins, and wing gourds).
> 
> So, nothing all that interesting but I do enjoy being outdoors in this weather. A few weeks ago, not so much. There for a while every day was over 100 degrees F and no rain.Click to expand...


----------



## crystal443

Oh ok, well that is interesting :thumbup: I think that would bring a nice sense of community and it helps each other out. What's interesting is that rarely do people help each other like that anymore which is a shame really.

Thank you for your prayers as well:hugs::hugs: its nice to have support from my bnb friends because I really don't talk about TTC besides with my DH and he can more emotional about it then me sometimes and you ladies, for so many of us this is the only place where we get our support :thumbup:

Your chart is still having huge leaps and bounds :thumbup:


----------



## H0pefulagain

crystal443 said:


> Your chart is still having huge leaps and bounds :thumbup:

In regards to the prayers, you are welcome. I imagine most of us keep each other in our thoughts and prayers on some level. It would be hard not to. We all want the same thing so badly.

As for my chart, I have NO clue what to think except that my bbt went nuts. I have NEVER had it do something like this before...ever. I am assuming it has to do with the additional supplements I started taking this month. Oh the joys!


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> awww Milty no crying :hugs::hugs: I never stop using my cleaning products( I love them too much) I was told not to kiss my cat and I do(he needs love too) there are so many things to restrict ourselves from doing but when its LTTTC it just doesn't apply:nope: We would never get to live so no worries when you get a blaring BFP then make adjustments but until then try not to worry:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm blonde as well and have only been sunburned when I was on the pill years ago and when pregnant as well...hmmm I wonder why, hormones maybe? My DH and DD burn terribly though both are very pale and DH is a gingy:haha::haha: or Fanta pants as I like to call him:thumbup::haha::haha:
> 
> Take it one day at a time, we're all here no matter what so just relax and I would totally leave the pee cup for DH to find on his own:haha:


Errr...I kiss my cat more than I kiss DH I think. Is this not cool? I definately make him change the litter now! My favorite pg side effect:haha:


----------



## Milty

Liz just let me know when your up


:hi: Good morning


----------



## Bravemom

Good morning everyone ,Milty been thinking of you all night ,hope you are ok lovely and yes I see a faint line too :thumbup::kiss:Jenn hope everything's ok with you ,liz crystal suki ready hopeful Pb ha Alison jax bf and everyone else big loves :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

yay milty!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty did u test this morning?


----------



## readyformore

You guys are such POAS pushers. :haha: You need stick pushers anonymous! :haha: I only test very rarely. Those stupid bfns just kill my hope, and as much as I say I'm a realist, I guess I like to pretend. Plus, with my daughter I had a bfn one day and the next it was a bfp. So, if it is bfn, I KNOW that it just might not be accurate and I don't believe it anyway. I have a friend that waits until she is a full week late prior to testing! :thumbup: That's impressive. I know I couldn't do it. 

Milty, I agree with Crystal, unless you're doing crack I really wouldn't worry about it at all. I still kiss my cat but avoid changing the litter in the 2ww. 
Good luck with the testing, and yes, stop crying. :hugs:

Today is our 13th wedding anniversary. :happydance: We are taking the kids out to dinner at a fun restaurant. 

Everyone have a good day. :flower:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Would someone PUUHLEEEASE!! wake Liz up so Milty can text her the pictures so Liz can post them so Crystal can invert them and we can all stare at them till we're cross eyed?:haha:

I love you guys....you make me feel sane'ish!:wacko:

Milty, everything is crossed, prayers said, etc that it is an undeniable BFP!:hugs:

Have an awesome day everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA I'm up I'm Up!!!! Sorry, The cat woke me up way too early and threw my schedule off LOL


----------



## Jax41

Watching out for those tests, you know who you are! :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

:haha::haha: Ah you girls! I'm always late to the party..

Milty i hope you're able to stay calm & keep well hydrated. When you first mentioned the dreams i kinda of knew it. Dont worry about the chemicals etc, hundreds of women do worse things before finding out they're pregnant. But as of now, no chemicals & only low dose aspirin for you :hugs: 

But get more FRER's! 

This is definitely more exciting than Murray winning the US Open :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

here you go...as received... I see it better on the second one
 



Attached Files:







Milty.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 15









Milty two.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LLbean

ok here is one tweak from me today LOL
 



Attached Files:







Milty two (2).jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> ok here is one tweak from me today LOL

Omg I can see it I can see it :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

here I marked it for you hehehe
 



Attached Files:







Milty two (2).jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jennifer01

i see it on the tweak!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

I'm as excited as if it was my own BFP LOL


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh I'm going to vomit then pass out in my clients conference room


----------



## LLbean

:rofl:

Milty keep testing...until it gets really dark don't pass out hehehe


----------



## Bravemom

Love you milty , keep peeing lol &#10084;


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, no passing out allowed, unless you do so after the pic is posted and are are up and going again before the next pic is due! :haha:

Make sure you're taking care of you! 

SOOOO Excited for you!!:happydance:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Wow what an exciting time! Life is busy here but we are well + happy :thumbup:

I see the line on the tweaked test and the 2nd untweaked test :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:. Fx it gets darker and darker. I'm SO excited.

Crystal- your chart looks amazing FX you get a BFP in the next few days :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're not feeling too rough :hugs::hugs:

Brave-how are you skinny? Hope your lot are all well and you've got back into a routine with school :hugs::hugs:

Sending love to Jax, HA, LL, hopeful, Ready, Peace :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can't wait to see the next lot of piss sticks :haha::haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Milty I'm sure its impossible for you to concentrate at work! What does it look like in RL? Keeping it all crossed for you it will get darker :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance:


Ready, Happy Anniversary:wedding:...Congratulations on 13 years. Wikipedia says gifts for the 13th year are lace,fur & textiles....hmmm lots to imagine with that list :haha:


----------



## peanutpup

Milty--I see it!!!:happydance: I agree keep the pee flowing:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Anniversary ready!


----------



## Milty

Ok Ready happy Anniversary ...how will you celebrate?


Yes I can not concentrate very well...luckily I'm gathering a lot of data to analyze later. Also it helps to do routine things..


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm real life the test looks better and pink...I can see it better now that the test is dry

It is still really really faint ...last night I thought the test was negitive and didn't see the line until I came back to take a pic 2 min later.


I'm not sure if I should call DH or wait and see my next test...also if it's good I don't want to do this on the phone but I'm dying to say something...


----------



## H0pefulagain

Ready, Happy Anniversary!! Congratulations too!


----------



## More4mom

HappyAuntie said:


> More4mom said:
> 
> 
> I am 13 dpo in cycle 19 and feeling like AF is not to far away. :-( Am scheduled for a hysteroscopy on the 25th to remove a large polyp. Has anyone ever had one of those before? Do they hurt? Is the recovery long? Wondering if removing the polyp wil increase our chances of BFP?
> 
> I had a hysteroscopy last month to remove several small polyps, and it was nothing at all - I had no pain afterward whatsoever - literally none. My egg retrievals are worse than the hysteroscopy was. My recovery time was about 1 hr in the surgery center to let the anesthesia wear off and that was all. I was on pelvic rest for two weeks - no sex, light exercise only, etc. But I had absolutely no pain. Will yours be done under sedation? I know one woman on here whose dr didn't use sedation for it said it was the most painful test she had done... made me glad I was unconscious for mine! My dr also said most drs tend to over-dilate the cervix during the procedure and that can make it more painful as well.
> 
> And yes, removing that polyp will absolutely increase your chances - my dr said anything as small as even 1cm can hinder implantation....
> 
> Try not to worry about the procedure - recovery is very short, and it's a good thing to have done! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks HappyAunty! I will be sedated for sure. I'm feeling more confident now about the procedure and about conceiving after.  Thanks so much! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Milty, looking forward to tomorrows test :thumbup:


----------



## More4mom

Happy Anniversary Ready!!

Milty, totally see the line!! Oh man, this is so exciting!... I've been lovin' these posts. 

YOU LADIES ROCK!!!!! I'm joining the pee-stick pushers club...!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

peacebaby said:


> Ready, Happy Anniversary:wedding:...Congratulations on 13 years. Wikipedia says gifts for the 13th year are lace,fur & textiles....hmmm lots to imagine with that list :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Happy anniversary, Ready! How you celebrate it is up to you... Marvin Gaye, I'm just sayin'.... :winkwink::winkwink:



And I just have to say, all this testing and tweaking and is-there-or-isn't-there insanity is EXACTLY why I refuse to use anything but a digi, and I refuse to test early... I can't take it!! :wacko::wacko:

Milty, don't pass out! :haha: How long are you gone? Can you wait to tell DH in person?? :happydance:


----------



## Milty

I will be home late Wed. So yes I can wait:coffee:


----------



## LLbean

wait it out, and pee on a stick then and just show him hehehe, more fun that way ;-)


----------



## crystal443

Milty-:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: OMG I am soooo excited for you!!! This a long time coming and I'm just pleased your BFP has finally arrived:hugs::hugs:Definatley wait until you get home to tell your DH, there's nothing that can replace the look on their face when they see the stick:thumbup: I cannot wait to see tomorrows test:happydance:

Happy Anniversary Ready!!!!!Lucky 13:thumbup: Hope you have agreat dinner out with hubby and family:hugs:

Liz- Good morning, I'll be over to your journal :hugs::hugs:

Well I got AF last night, glad it came if I'm not pregnant so we can move on to the next cycle:thumbup: I was feeling gross this morning but Milty's test has made me feel much better:hugs:

Peace- Well girl what can I say? There is a big difference with this AF with the baby aspirin and the Clexane and for all I know the steriods:wacko: Its very heavy and alot of bleeding so FX'd you get your BFP:hugs: I don't have bad cramps or anything but the bleeding is quite heavy but very few clots which I normally have alot of clotting so good sign:thumbup:
How are you doing with all of your meds? I don't find I'm having any SE from the Prednisolone now, I sleep well and no weight gain etc. so that's been ok:thumbup:

Suki- Good morning, how are things with you?

Bmom- Good Morning lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:

H0peful- Good morning, hope your well:thumbup: DId you have a busy day outdoors today?

Jen- Hello!!!:flower: Hope you felt better today then yesterday, your getting there though:hugs:

HA- hope all is going well for you!! I so hope IVF does its magic this time for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yeah baby aspirin was a disaster for me....WAY too bloody


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal sorry af is here and being awful :hugs:, at least less clots is a sign the meds are doing something good. Thanks for the heads up, i'm expecting mayhem because of the progesterone. Only 3 days on it and my boobs are massive and sore, feeling like a bloated whale:growlmad:. I just cant imagine having to take it for 3months or more. Hoping some serious gym sessions will counteract it. Glad the SEs from prednisolone are gone. Can I ask, did your dr say to stay on the prednisolone across the cycle? Usually they say to stop when AF starts and re-start after ov. The dr's say there is no need to wean off if one is taking it for only 2 weeks each cyle but they feel it can affect ov to continue. Maybe double check with your dr just to be sure, dont want it to affect your cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

LLbean said:


> yeah baby aspirin was a disaster for me....WAY too bloody

Glad i skipped it this cycle. How are you LL?


----------



## crystal443

Yeah its a bloody mess :growlmad: He said to stay on it full time but I was actually thinking of stopping it until O because it does stay in the system anyway and starting it at O again:thumbup: I think its better to take a break from it if possible each month not just because of O but because of calcium loss etc as well:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Liz- the baby aspirin always gives me a heavy flow :nope: not pretty


----------



## crystal443

Peace- I've got everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I told my FS about it and she told me to stay away from it and gave me heparin instead 

HI PEACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: LL yeah heparin does so much more too. Has the doc given the go ahead for iui yet? 

Crystal, i agree giving the body a break from it is a good idea and not to scare you but i've heard of too many ladies that were on pred and had to stop completely for 3-6mnths to give their bodies a total break after it messed with ovulation. I'm not optimistic for myself this cycle, my timing was uncertain so i'm treating it more like a test drive of the meds, next cycle i'll be more comfortable with the infusion, the injections etc. and know what to expect. 

Feeling positive for you this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

What is it with the baby aspirin? its such a low dose and yet causes such havoc :wacko: I totally agree Peace I don't want to come off of them for 3-6 months and wait for O to happen again. I think if my immune system is settled which I believe it is, no migraine this month, no eczema, no rashes, no fevers, no sore joints :) then I should be fine without them until I O :)

My last cycle was a weird one as well FF said I O'd on cd 11 but I'm still not convinced that was right :nope: I'm thinking about getting the happy face O testers this month so I know for sure. The cheap OPKs just don't seem to work for me :shrug: Anyway, it was a prep cycle for us as well just getting everything going etc :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

My appointment is on the 17th...not expecting any "ground breaking" news LOL...she will do an IUI...the question is is it worth it


----------



## LLbean

Crystal I had some cheap Target OPKs and that was a NIGHTMARE...smileys all the way when it comes to that


----------



## crystal443

I wonder where Milty got to? I'm so happy for her, she waited such a long time for this, made my bad day good again :)


----------



## crystal443

Liz- I'm going to give them a go, the other OPKs just never seem to get totally + or its days and days of what look like +


----------



## crystal443

DH was already looking at the calendar..dirty horndog:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal this next cycle is for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

The problem I had with the Target ones is that the line had to be DARKER than the control line to be positive...can you imagine? try to figure out if its dark enough LOL


----------



## crystal443

That's where I run into problems it always seems to get as positive but not darker then the control line :wacko: Stupid things


----------



## LLbean

FYI Crystal...Milty says she went to get more tests hehehe


----------



## LLbean

Crystal, you have to empty your inbox LOL

This is why I prefer emails... :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Ohh Yaahhh!!! I've got to take DH to the doctor in a little bit :wacko: Yes I have to take him like a child:haha::haha: He has to get more of his skin cancer removed and have another spot checked:wacko: Thankfully, knock on wood, all the other good luck sayings:) He doesn't have Melenoma (sp?) Hes got the kind that goes on top of the skin thankfully. I do worry though his uncle died of skin cancer and Mark has gingy hair, pale skin and freckles:cry: but his doctor keeps a close eye on what's there and its been ok so far :thumbup: and he needs to get his allergy spray or his eyes swell shut..that man is more trouble:haha::haha: I'm kidding I don't know what I'd do without him:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

ok...hang on


----------



## crystal443

OK I emptied some, what a pain in the butt to delete messages :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

hehehe THANK YOU :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Your welcome :) Ok I'll back a bit later :hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal, I've tried several types of OPK's and few have been accurate in comparison to the smiley face ones. Those are dead on every time thus far. I know they are more expensive, but to me it was worth the peace of mind!

Yes, today was a tad busy in the fields (once I got out there) but it was absolutely perfect weather too! I could live outdoors if it stayed like this forever.

Sorry AF got you, but maybe this will be THE cycle!:hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Today, a supplier of ours that I FINALLY worked out a good deal with called me a bulldog on wheels. I was rather proud of that one but figured it would NEVER beat being told we are POAS pushers! That one takes the cake with me and I proudly wear the hat with the rest of ya!:wacko::haha:


----------



## readyformore

H0pefulagain said:


> NEVER beat being told we are POAS pushers! That one takes the cake with me and I proudly wear the hat with the rest of ya!:wacko::haha:

Yes you are. The lot of you guys. :haha:

You're all crazy and I love you for it. 

You know, in 2 years, I think I have done about 4-5 tests. 

Thanks for the anniversary well wishes. I met DH with the kids for dinner. They hadn't been there in years and LOVED it. They were well behaved but my husband and I didn't really get to talk much. We had to discuss cub scouts and school work and why my 7y/o thinks that it's all his friend's fault that he got into trouble at school. :dohh::haha: 

We are sooo NOT romantic after being together for 17 years and married for 13 that we completely forgot to get each other cards; and we certainly didn't spring for gifts. But the walk down memory lane is always nice. 

LL- you mentioned if IUI is worth it. Hmmm. I've done it 8 times total. And I will admit that it's a PITA to orchestrate and the success rate is the same as sex, BUT....... even though my last 4 failed, I really am glad that I did it. It might be all regret avoidance, but I don't want to look back in 2 years and wish that I had gone through with the IUI, iykwim. It certainly won't hurt anything and could result in a pregnancy, so what do you have to loose? :thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi girls...I'm sorry I'm not being very supportive today, you all deserve it as you have always been here for me!! I've been out of sorts...and I have a selfish favor to ask. Could you all pray/cross your fingers/wish on a star/do whatever you do to bring me luck tomorrow? I have my scan to confirm that I have a healthy baby and not just that black hole empty sac, I am terrified and don't know how I will get through till then. :cry:I feel on the verge of tears/terror constantly so scared to hear bad news!! So, if you don't mind sending good vibes my way I promise to come back and be the ltttc friend you deserve:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> H0pefulagain said:
> 
> 
> NEVER beat being told we are POAS pushers! That one takes the cake with me and I proudly wear the hat with the rest of ya!:wacko::haha:
> 
> Yes you are. The lot of you guys. :haha:
> 
> You're all crazy and I love you for it.
> 
> You know, in 2 years, I think I have done about 4-5 tests.
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary well wishes. I met DH with the kids for dinner. They hadn't been there in years and LOVED it. They were well behaved but my husband and I didn't really get to talk much. We had to discuss cub scouts and school work and why my 7y/o thinks that it's all his friend's fault that he got into trouble at school. :dohh::haha:
> 
> We are sooo NOT romantic after being together for 17 years and married for 13 that we completely forgot to get each other cards; and we certainly didn't spring for gifts. But the walk down memory lane is always nice.
> 
> LL- you mentioned if IUI is worth it. Hmmm. I've done it 8 times total. And I will admit that it's a PITA to orchestrate and the success rate is the same as sex, BUT....... even though my last 4 failed, I really am glad that I did it. It might be all regret avoidance, but I don't want to look back in 2 years and wish that I had gone through with the IUI, iykwim. It certainly won't hurt anything and could result in a pregnancy, so what do you have to loose? :thumbup:Click to expand...

 Just want to say it was our 3rd anniversary in August (10 years together) and at lunch I looked at him and said-oh! Happy anniversary!! I think we both forgot:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi girls...I'm sorry I'm not being very supportive today, you all deserve it as you have always been here for me!! I've been out of sorts...and I have a selfish favor to ask. Could you all pray/cross your fingers/wish on a star/do whatever you do to bring me luck tomorrow? I have my scan to confirm that I have a healthy baby and not just that black hole empty sac, I am terrified and don't know how I will get through till then. :cry:I feel on the verge of tears/terror constantly so scared to hear bad news!! So, if you don't mind sending good vibes my way I promise to come back and be the ltttc friend you deserve:flower:

:hugs: Good thoughts coming your way.

I remember going in for a 12 week scan, (we had actually seen his hb twice by then). I nearly had a panic attack in the waiting room. I had to focus on breathing evenly and not bolting to my car or passing out. I was convinced he was gone. He's nearly 10 now. Sometimes your gut and your fears don't help you and instead it just makes you crazy insane.


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Just want to say it was our 3rd anniversary in August (10 years together) and at lunch I looked at him and said-oh! Happy anniversary!! I think we both forgot:haha:

Last year we were at the grocery store and I remembered it was our anniversary when I saw the date printed out on the receipt. :blush:


----------



## H0pefulagain

readyformore said:


> H0pefulagain said:
> 
> 
> NEVER beat being told we are POAS pushers! That one takes the cake with me and I proudly wear the hat with the rest of ya!:wacko::haha:
> 
> We are sooo NOT romantic after being together for 17 years and married for 13 that we completely forgot to get each other cards; and we certainly didn't spring for gifts. But the walk down memory lane is always nice.Click to expand...

We've been married for 23 years and together a year longer. Some years we forget it is even our anniversary. I know it must sound horrid, but it is the way it is.


----------



## readyformore

H0pefulagain said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H0pefulagain said:
> 
> 
> NEVER beat being told we are POAS pushers! That one takes the cake with me and I proudly wear the hat with the rest of ya!:wacko::haha:
> 
> We are sooo NOT romantic after being together for 17 years and married for 13 that we completely forgot to get each other cards; and we certainly didn't spring for gifts. But the walk down memory lane is always nice.Click to expand...
> 
> We've been married for 23 years and together a year longer. Some years we forget it is even our anniversary. I know it must sound horrid, but it is the way it is.Click to expand...

We've even had anniversaries when we didn't have sex. :blush: 

Big deal. Some of the best sex we've had is on a random Thursday night anyway. :haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi girls...I'm sorry I'm not being very supportive today, you all deserve it as you have always been here for me!! I've been out of sorts...and I have a selfish favor to ask. Could you all pray/cross your fingers/wish on a star/do whatever you do to bring me luck tomorrow? I have my scan to confirm that I have a healthy baby and not just that black hole empty sac, I am terrified and don't know how I will get through till then. :cry:I feel on the verge of tears/terror constantly so scared to hear bad news!! So, if you don't mind sending good vibes my way I promise to come back and be the ltttc friend you deserve:flower:

Don't you dare be apologizing! Everything is going to be fine tomorrow and you're going to have a healthy lil bugger growing in there. I'm sorry you're having these fears and wish there was some way to take them away. Hang in there, sweetie. Just a few more hours and the folks doing the scan can tell you you're nuts and nothing is wrong! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Just want to say it was our 3rd anniversary in August (10 years together) and at lunch I looked at him and said-oh! Happy anniversary!! I think we both forgot:haha:
> 
> Last year we were at the grocery store and I remembered it was our anniversary when I saw the date printed out on the receipt. :blush:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

I hope you guys are right. I do regret the earlier scan. Even though I was warned there wouldn't be much to see, that empty sac has haunted me!


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> I hope you guys are right. I do regret the earlier scan. Even though I was warned there wouldn't be much to see, that empty sac has haunted me!

:hugs:

Yep, it's like PTSD for the infertile. :wacko: I can't even imagine someone with a history of losses. You'd want to pull some teeth out or something just to distract yourself. It must be like walking on eggshells. :nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you guys are right. I do regret the earlier scan. Even though I was warned there wouldn't be much to see, that empty sac has haunted me!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Yep, it's like PTSD for the infertile. :wacko: I can't even imagine someone with a history of losses. You'd want to pull some teeth out or something just to distract yourself. It must be like walking on eggshells. :nope:Click to expand...


Yep that pretty much sums it up, thinking you would never get something, getting it, spending all your time being terrified it will be ripped away. It's exhausting! I have a new respect for the strength of ladies that have had losses.


----------



## Milty

Jen the fears are natural and come for 99% of the women I know :hugs: I'll pray for you sweetie 

We will have been married 19 years this year and I can say sometimes we do stuff and sometimes not. Then there are times we go all out!


----------



## crystal443

Jen-Don't you dare apologize:growlmad: Its ok to be scared and terrified tomorrow:hugs::hugs: You have supported us through things when we have all needed it at different times so we're here for you :hugs: You've got all my positive thoughts for tomorrow, I can't wait to see a pic of your little beanie, its going to be great:thumbup: Chin up :hugs:

Ready- ahhh its hard to be romantic after a long while together:haha::haha: I think its great you had dinner with your family for your anniversary:hugs::hugs: Glad you enjoyed your day

Milty- Did you do another test? I am so friggin excited for you, were taking DHEA?

H0peful- Glad you had a great day, the weatehr must be great there right now:thumbup: we're just gearing up for spring/summer:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you guys are right. I do regret the earlier scan. Even though I was warned there wouldn't be much to see, that empty sac has haunted me!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Yep, it's like PTSD for the infertile. :wacko: I can't even imagine someone with a history of losses. You'd want to pull some teeth out or something just to distract yourself. It must be like walking on eggshells. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that pretty much sums it up, thinking you would never get something, getting it, spending all your time being terrified it will be ripped away. It's exhausting! I have a new respect for the strength of ladies that have had losses.Click to expand...

I always thought this too Jen until I had the losses and I realized fear of the unkown is much worse. I have learned very quickly that you accept it and move on:shrug: I always thought I'd be devestated beyond words but I just accepted it and got on with things:shrug:I still fear things but the only difference now is I know I'll be ok:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Crystal I love you girl...you are he who gave me hope that it could happen after soooo many years

Yes and no on the DHEA ...I've been taking it off and on since lady Oct or Nov but I hadn't taken it since early June. However it is supposed to stay in your system

I really think this is because of the fewer follicle count and the tricking the body thing last month


----------



## Milty

Oh I did test again and sent the pic to Liz ...but she is having snuggle time


Oh and just FYI I thought I was texting Liz but I actually texted my DH and told him to enjoy snuggle time:dohh:

Which was almost as good as earlier today...in the middle of a conference I had somehow unlocked my phone and face time filled my sister...it was great she answered hello how come you are face timming me I thought you were out of town...do you have a sunburn??? That's when I got it cut off:dohh:


----------



## crystal443

I think it was your last cycle as well, wow hey if that's all it was going to take!! Will you need to go on progesterone or anything? I think your body just needed to be reminded:thumbup: Thank goodness for that cyst now!!

Another Festivus Miracle :thumbup::smug:

I think we LTTTCers give the TTCers a run for their money:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Oh I did test again and sent the pic to Liz ...but she is having snuggle time
> 
> 
> Oh and just FYI I thought I was texting Liz but I actually texted my DH and told him to enjoy snuggle time:dohh:
> 
> Which was almost as good as earlier today...in the middle of a conference I had somehow unlocked my phone and face time filled my sister...it was great she answered hello how come you are face timming me I thought you were out of town...do you have a sunburn??? That's when I got it cut off:dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: awww snuggle time for Liz!! If that were one of us she'd have the police banging down the door to see the test:haha::haha:

I laughed when I read you face timed your sister in a conference:haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Ohh my phone was on vibrate but since it was face time it was really load


----------



## Milty

Ok I've sent Liz a portfolio ...


----------



## H0pefulagain

Okay, Lizzzz!!! Snuggle time is up! Chop chop! We neeeed to see the portfolio!:haha:


----------



## Milty

Of course you guys know what this means...

I get to post Liz BFP pics


----------



## LLbean

lol it was TV time...not snuggle time lol

here you go ladies but first...Jennifer01...keeping my best thoughts for your scan tomorrow!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9









photo2.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7









photo3.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 11









photo4.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10









photo5.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## H0pefulagain

Question for yall....

Right before and the first day or two of a new cycle, I get a headache and what feels like a fever but never registers as such on a thermometer. My head aches like a sinus or major stress headache and sometimes it becomes a migraine. My "fever" that isn't an actual fever leaves my skin literally very warm to the touch, both to myself and others who may touch me. But if I take my temp, I am not running an actual fever. Tylenol will take the edge off it but it never makes it stop. This also is now happening after I ovulate.

Has anyone else experienced this and if so, did you ever find out what was going on with your body?


----------



## LLbean

and one more
 



Attached Files:







photo6.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Milty

Same thing right??

By the way it's all the same test I'm just trying to capture the best hotel lighting


----------



## Milty

That sounds kinda like Peace with headaches and rashes...


----------



## H0pefulagain

I don't get rashes, but my skin itches a LOT if I'm not busy doing something. Not one place in particular either...just intermittent and irritating itching and I always expect to find a rash but there isn't any.

Does Peace know the cause of hers?


----------



## Milty

Yes immunitity issues ...that's why Crystal and her are on the steroids and baby aspirin and one more I can't spell


----------



## LLbean

ok played with a few of the takes...here you go
 



Attached Files:







photo4.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 14









photo6.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I can def see a line in photo4 and photo6:Thumbup: I think its lighting and angle in the others that make it hard to see:) There's no doubt there's a line there:happydance::happydance: by the time you get home to hubby it should be darker or you could just do a digi and hand it to him:winkwink:


H0peful- I did get headaches at O and AF every month like clockwork:thumbup: and I do get low grade fevers etc at this time of month too. Milty is right so does Peace, now with DHEA it cut the headaches back along with the intensity of the pain:wacko: DHEA works as a mild steriod, not the same as Prednisone but in a different way and FS said he's still not sure how exactly it works so well for some women :shrug: SInce I've been on Prenisolone I haven't had a migraine with AF this month if that helps:shrug:

I also get eczema around O and AF, achy joints and just not feeling well in general:shrug: Have you been tested for anything before? I know Peace will tell you this but if you think you may have immunity problems then Is Your Body Baby Friendly by Dr.Alan Beers is a must read. very eye opening:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I def see the lines:happydance::happydance: Milty you must be soooo excited or still in shock?


----------



## H0pefulagain

Liz & Milty, it so tickles me to see the pics! Thank you so much for sharing them!!

I'm starting to suspect my progesterone level is not where it should be. The new monitor we got is indicating such although the testing done not quite a year ago did not show such. Now I'm worried. I've miscarried 6 times and auto-immune issues run heavy in our family (3 children with chronic illness that is an auto-immune disease and they are our only biological children).


----------



## H0pefulagain

Thank you Crystal! I'll find the book and read it. I just started DHEA with this cycle along with CoQ10. My bbt's went bonkers when I did!


----------



## LLbean

Crystal those are the same takes I noticed and tweaked hehehe

Milty I think morning test should show better...FXd!!!


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- The biggest problem is getting a doctor that will say yes autoimmune does affect fertilty :nope: I hit the jackpot with my FS and Peace did as well :thumbup: Because there aren't alot of studies to back it yet and its so new alot of doctors won't give the immunity protcol which varies but mine is Prendione, Clexane and baby aspirin. Peace is on a bit of a different one :) Do you think your doctor would help you? If so def go and find out 6 mc is too many :nope:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Crystal those are the same takes I noticed and tweaked hehehe
> 
> Milty I think morning test should show better...FXd!!!

Yeah it was quite obvious on those two:thumbup: I think the morning test will be better as well:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh you guys are so gonna be ready for me to be home...

Thanks Liz I really appreciate it!!:hugs:

Hope I think you O'd on CD17

Ok I have to say the test in real life are easier to see but still faint. Suddenly today I've had every random pg symptom under the sun. I mean the ones we make fun of like bleeding gums:wacko: so anyway I feel like I'm tricking myself and there really isn't lines...but they are still there...anyway I guess I'll test in the AM


Jen update us ASAP!


----------



## Milty

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Crystal those are the same takes I noticed and tweaked hehehe
> 
> Milty I think morning test should show better...FXd!!!
> 
> Yeah it was quite obvious on those two:thumbup: I think the morning test will be better as well:thumbup:Click to expand...

Are you guys saying I'm not crazy?


----------



## LLbean

Lol no Milty, what we are saying is we are ALL crazy hahaha


----------



## Milty

Oh good that makes more since


----------



## LLbean

Since you agree.... Then it does make sense hehehe


----------



## crystal443

Milty- there are lines on those tests without a doubt :thumbup: What do you think your DH is going to say?


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal - No, I don't think my doctor will go along with it. Mostly because he just doesn't know. He's fighting cancer and we're in the process of finding another. The FS thinks there is nothing wrong since all the testing came back great. Obviously SOMETHING is wrong. When I try to approach a subject, I get blown off and have literally been told I just worry too much.

The nearest cities are all an hour to an hour and 15 minutes away and are 25-35k in population. The Univ. of Missouri is about 2 hrs away and that is where the FS is. St. Louis is 3.5 hrs away but we've been encouraged to stick closer to home due to all the testing. So far though, all testing has shown everything is just perfect. I've learned about and started the supplements on my own, got the ovacue on my own, and I guess now I'll start researching the immune response issues on my own. I'd love to have a doc who could help but it is most likely not going to happen.


----------



## crystal443

Well if you can get a copy of that book, there are lots of things in the back of it to help your immune system and keep it calm :thumbup: There's so many things you can do at home that may do the trick. Your local library may have a copy of the book if you can't find it in a store, I had to order mine online :wacko: There are very few bookstores where I live and the ones that are here have very little. :nope: I hope you can find it :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Good morning everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone

Here is this morning's test from Milty
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Milty

I pretty much don't know what to say this is a really odd thought process for me...in the posted pics I can see it but it is better in person...

Ok I will just say it I think I'm pregnant


----------



## peacebaby

Morning, well actually its afternoon Bmom. How are you ?

Hopeful, there are a few excellent specialists in the US who do telephone/Skype consults. It works really well, they take your history, chart whatever you have for them and they give you the requests for tests they want you to have and then prescribe meds and treatment for you. The treatments can then be done locally or at your nearest hospital under their instruction. I find that these immune specialists look beyond the run of mill stuff that most FS's stick to. They have a broader vision and a more wholisic understanding of fertility. They also answer basic questions online, a service I have used. They've taken DR Beers findings (in the book) and developed it further. I'll pm you some names and links if you'd like.


----------



## LLbean

my morning tweak lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## H0pefulagain

Good Morning BMom!

Good Morning Liz!

Good Morning and CONGRATULATIONS, Milty!!!! SOOOO flippin excited for you!!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Don't worry Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs: How many dpo are you now? Maybe leave it for a day and then do a test or give it a few days and get betas. I think you instinct is something to pay attention to. Lots of water and calm. Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace, Yes please do send me that info and thank you sooooo much!


----------



## alison29

You know when there is a line milty yay! Can you do a diggy?


----------



## alison29

When will you tell dh? In my imaginary BFP senario I would get two betas first then do something fun like put i am a big brother/sister shirts on the twins and wait to see how long it took him to notice. Or if it happened before his birthday wrap up a nasty pee stick and he will just think it's a present too funny to see the look on aperson's face then of course he would well tipsy to absorb the shock.


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> H0peful- The biggest problem is getting a doctor that will say yes autoimmune does affect fertilty :nope: I hit the jackpot with my FS and Peace did as well :thumbup: Because there aren't alot of studies to back it yet and its so new alot of doctors won't give the immunity protcol which varies but mine is Prendione, Clexane and baby aspirin. Peace is on a bit of a different one :) Do you think your doctor would help you? If so def go and find out 6 mc is too many :nope:

Sorry just read this now. Actually Crystal, there now are studies to back it, its just that most FS's and RE's are not clued up on immunology - its a specialist area of its own. There are dr's out there who know about it, its really a question of researching and seeing one. I did tons of research and finally settled on one dr because he does the widest range of tests, his manner is great and he is flexible. He let us decide to what extent we would push things, he didn't force any treatment on us. He was also trained by Dr Beer.

Hopeful, it just struck me now that you mentioned working out in the fields. Could you have been exposed to pesticides or chemicals of any kind, even in the past? With 6 mc's I my guess from everything i've researched is that there is an immune issue of some kind.


----------



## alison29

Have you been exposed peace? I wonder what kinds of things a person might consider have given them an auto immune issue. Curious. I have mild endo which is also auto immune (in some theories).


----------



## Milty

You know Hope she may be on to something...even if you don't your neighbors might and the wind in the area carries it.

Also I was thinking it odd that all 3 of your birth kids have ...genetically that's pretty hard to do.

Alison I have no idea what to do ...I will get home tonight around 9:00 so I'm open to suggestions...I don't think I can hold out for long


----------



## Milty

I will say this will be an extreme shock ...you know your hopeful but after all these years you just don't expect it


Thank God for surprises


----------



## peacebaby

Aww Milty you so deserve this beautiful surprise:hugs:

Alison, yes I was - mercury and lead. Awful stuff. I did a heavy metal detox (but not enough) because its simply a by product of modern lifestyle and our global environmental issues. I believe that the rise in infertility and mc's all comes down to this.

edit: Alison yes, all the immune drs say endo is an autoimmune condition. It will also keep growing back if not treated with an immune protocol. Hope you can get help soon !


----------



## readyformore

Milty- why don't you do a digi?
Good luck today Jen.


----------



## peacebaby

Is it scan day for Jen? I missed that, sorry Jen. Hope it goes well, good luck :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready: I will probably get one when I get home

I'm either 11, 13, or 15 DPO ...personally I think I'm 13DPO


----------



## Milty

Yes it is but I don't know what time


----------



## Jennifer01

Hello everyone and thanks for your support:hugs: I can't wait until today is over!!

Hope: I hope you get a doctor that will listen to you, it's so important. The symptoms you were describing sound like me when I'm on clomid! Fx'd you get it sorted out, and listen to peace and crystal, they are very knowledgeable!

Crystal: I 'm sorry you have AF but I also know your day is coming, especially armed with the new meds. Let's go with the bfp!!

Bmom and Ready: Good morning lovlies:flower:How are you?

Milty: I am excited to see the digi:happydance:

Peacebaby: hope you are doing well and your time is coming. It's so weird when you have been talking to someone over the internet and you get an idea of who they are, I always think of you as such a sweet and zen person...sorry if that's awkward, it might be the hormones:haha:

LL: it's none of my business but I would go with the IUI. That was going to be our next step in the new year, so maybe i'm biased:thumbup:

Good morning to everyone, hope you are all having a great hump day (who came up with that phrase anyway??)


----------



## LLbean

Jennifer...did you have the US yet?


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ready: I will probably get one when I get home
> 
> I'm either 11, 13, or 15 DPO ...personally I think I'm 13DPO

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:
:cry: I love you guys


----------



## LLbean

we love you too Milty


----------



## Jennifer01

LLbean said:


> Jennifer...did you have the US yet?

nope, 3:30...after a looooooong day at work!
I just tried to tell you what time zone I'm in but I can't remember for the life of me:haha: whatever Toronto Ontario is:haha:


----------



## LLbean

that would be east coast time...same as me ;-)


----------



## Bravemom

Jenn ,thinking of you loads ,Milty lovvveee you too :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

So how many hours to go till Jen's scan, LL?

Haha Jen thank you, although my DH will tell you that in real life I am anything but "zen"! Wish i were though, working on it..long term project a bit like and this ttc rollercoaster isn't helping :haha:


----------



## LLbean

from now 3 1/2 hours


----------



## sukisam

Jen- sending you as much positive thoughts as is humanly possible. I'm sure it will be fine lovely lady :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Crystal- sorry AF got you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty- I'm getting very excited for you. you need to POA(nother)S :hugs::hugs:

Bmom- hello sweetie hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

SEnding love to Ready- happy Anniversary! BF, HA, Peace, and everyone else on this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Ok thanks LL. So now I know how long I need to keep occupied for until Jen posts:winkwink:. 

Jen we're all cyber-holding you hand through this :hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace - thank you soooo much for the PM! I'll be writing back later tonight when I can think straight. Busy day today!

Jen - I wanted to jump on here and let you know I'm thinking of you and we're all here for you! Hang in there!

Milty - SOOO excited for you, lady!

Suki - Nice to see you back!

Crystal & Milty - thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction on the immune issues!

Everyone - have a wonderful and blessed day!


----------



## Jennifer01

you girls are the best! 2 more hours, I'm crapping my pants over here (ok not for real!)


----------



## H0pefulagain

Jenn- we're here for you!!! (depends and all!)


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> you girls are the best! 2 more hours, I'm crapping my pants over here (ok not for real!)

You will be fine ,stay strong sweetie ,big loves :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

I'm going to be on the road for the rest of today and until late evening. I sooo wish I would be able to be here when Jenn gets back. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LLbean

a little under an hour now...


----------



## Jennifer01

On my way now...forgot how uncomfortable it is to have a super full bladder ugh!!!


----------



## LLbean

FXd Jennifer!!!


----------



## H0pefulagain

Liz I just sent you a PM.


----------



## LLbean

Done ;-)


----------



## Jennifer01

There is a baby. With a heartbeat :happydance:Around 170 bpm!!
Never felt so much relief before...well, tie between that and being allowed to pee!!
Thank you so much for crossing your fingers for me, looks like it worked so far:hugs::happydance:
Something you might enjoy-DH says (bless him!) can you tell the gender?:dohh:
Tech says-you can barely make an arm out man!!!:haha:
They didn't give me a pic, said they don't until 12 weeks (even though I got one at my 5 week scan but whatever!)


----------



## sukisam

Hurray so pleased for you:hugs::hugs:
Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Jennifer01 said:


> There is a baby. With a heartbeat :happydance:Around 170 bpm!!
> Never felt so much relief before...well, tie between that and being allowed to pee!!
> Thank you so much for crossing your fingers for me, looks like it worked so far:hugs::happydance:
> Something you might enjoy-DH says (bless him!) can you tell the gender?:dohh:
> Tech says-you can barely make an arm out man!!!:haha:
> They didn't give me a pic, said they don't until 12 weeks (even though I got one at my 5 week scan but whatever!)

YEY!!!!! Sounds like a girl!!!! Way to go!


----------



## alison29

yayyyy Jen!!!! my other SIL just got confirmed a girl today..two new baby girls in the family Jan/Feb


----------



## alison29

will you do a journal later Jen? I love following pregnancies i think I am nuts.


----------



## Jennifer01

alison29 said:


> will you do a journal later Jen? I love following pregnancies i think I am nuts.

I never really thought about it. Once in a while I ask a question on pg board but besides that I am only on this thread!! I hope you girls don't mind me staying here, I promise to behave:kiss:


----------



## LLbean

don't you dare leave now!!!

so how many weeks are you now? what do you think finally did it?


----------



## crystal443

Good Morning ladies:)

Jen-:happydance::happydance: So happy for you:hugs::hugs: awwww 170 bpm is supposed to be a girl I think:thumbup: What a flippin relief hey? Now you can enjoy things:hugs::hugs: Jen's gonna have a baby:happydance: Please stay here and don't leave us:flower:

Peace- Your right there are studies that back the immunity problems however when we were talking about it with FS he said he had gone to a conference and they discussed fertility and immunity with the speaker and it was agreed not enough research and studies had been performed. However when they were talking amongst themselves they were discussing the protocol for immunity issues that they use for their patients:shrug: 

So he was saying its just as frustrating for doctors that want to move forward when its still being pushed under the rug so to speak. Same with DHEA, he said there's been leaps and bounds discovered with that but because the studies aren't there yet its not standard protocol and alot of women that could have been treated were turned away. 

Mind you he was talking about one particular conference he had just been to but he said at least their discussing protocols at this point:shrug: That being said when I went to the OBGYN in May one believed in immunity problems and the other said it has no effect and steriods do not work:dohh: Which is why I haven't been treated until now, its finding the right doctor:thumbup: 

Milty- Do a digi and then you have it in words:thumbup: but there is def a line there:hugs::hugs:

Liz- good morning:hugs::hugs:

Bmom- good morning lovelt :hugs::hugs:

Alsion- I love journals as well:haha::haha:

Morning everyone else:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

Aw thanks for wanting me to stay, this thread is my bnb home, I'm invested in you girls!:haha:
I am 8 weeks by lmp, a couple of days less by measurement, which makes sense because of course the month I got pg I wasn't temping around O time:dohh:
I wish I knew what did it. I suspect maybe switching my clomid to days 3-7? I wish I could know for sure but of course being unexplained you never really know. I have been taking a really good prenatal and baby aspirin, started a few months before pg and the other thing was the anti anxiety, I was thinking that might be something because of the anti depressant theories:shrug:

Where's milty:shrug::shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Yes, where is Milty??

Funny how we can go years without a BFP and then out of the blue its just there, I always think its wrong of docs to give numbers on chances of concieving because a BFP could be the next month. We were given really low numbers and got pregnant, you were given low numbers as well and your pregnant :shrug: I'm just glad you proved the numbers wrong :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:

Overmoon for you & your hubby Jen !!! That is a lovely healthy HB. This is too exciting for us so there is no way you are leaving here:thumbup: 

Love your DH's question, he must be feeling so proud now! I remember him saying he is going to get you knocked up after that awful doctor's appointment and he was right!

That anti-depressant theory...it may have been the right combo for you with the prenatal etc. Does your dr want you to continue with it?

LL, i think Jen's DH also drank some Coke before the deed to give the swimmers the extra boost:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal has AF calmed down today?

Jen I just screamed your news to DH. He says i've informed the neighbours too :haha: He says congrats!


----------



## crystal443

Its still really heavy, I've gone through a full pack of super pads since yesterday and had to get up twice last night to change it:nope: Hopefully it slows down some today, I'm not crampy or anything though and feel fine otherwise:thumbup:

How are you getting on with the progesterone? I've got a full box but never had to use it:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

:happydance: Jen!! What good news. :hugs:
FYI- you can't tell gender by the hb either, especially not yet. There is a slight variation after 34 weeks when the nervous system becomes more mature, but the hb is always that high so early. 

Your husband cracks me up! 
Will you find out the gender then? I knew with the first two and not the third. I liked both but would go for the surprise again. With my second, I was 13 3/7 when I found out he was a boy. He was flaunting his stuff for everyone to see. :haha:
And please don't go. It's not like you're some fly by ttc or even ltttcer that is dropping in to give us hope. :dohh: We want you to stay.

Who knows what worked. Maybe it was a combination of clomid, antidepressants, or simply just that the stars aligned. :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

The stars aligned...can we get them like that when ever one of us ovulates? Every week in other words.

Crystal i'd better stock up on super's then. Progesterone is a doubled edged sword for me, no PMS and my mood is good but i seem to just swell like balloon the moment i start it. Not liking that because i will have to take every cycle. Are you meant to start it with a bfp?


----------



## crystal443

I have it from my IVF cycle and just never got to the point in the IVF cycle to use it :) My progesterone has always been good though :thumbup: Def stock up on the super but I really hope you don't need them :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Crystal........that is one stinking cute pic!! I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks:blush: that's my hubby:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Thanks:blush: that's my hubby:thumbup:

Ummmm.....I hope so! :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Yeah..can you imagine..oh that's my boyfriend:dohh: :haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Yeah..can you imagine..oh that's my boyfriend:dohh: :haha::haha:

Who knows, maybe it's just some cute guy you ran into. :haha: I know I think EVERYONE is cute when I'm ovulating. Even my son's soccer coach, :blush: that's much younger :blush:. 

Argh! I'm rambling now......dang ovulatory hormones. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha::haha: DH always says I'm nicer to him when I ovulate:shrug: its probably true:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> :haha::haha::haha: DH always says I'm nicer to him when I ovulate:shrug: its probably true:thumbup:

My gosh you guys are cute!!! You make a good couple!


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> Overmoon for you & your hubby Jen !!! That is a lovely healthy HB. This is too exciting for us so there is no way you are leaving here:thumbup:
> 
> Love your DH's question, he must be feeling so proud now! I remember him saying he is going to get you knocked up after that awful doctor's appointment and he was right!
> 
> That anti-depressant theory...it may have been the right combo for you with the prenatal etc. Does your dr want you to continue with it?
> 
> LL, i think Jen's DH also drank some Coke before the deed to give the swimmers the extra boost:haha:


Yes he did drink a can about half hour before! His SA was normal but not stellar motility-normal but could have been better. Maybe they should put that on the coke commercials, it's a whole untapped market:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Crystal has AF calmed down today?
> 
> Jen I just screamed your news to DH. He says i've informed the neighbours too :haha: He says congrats!

:haha:Thanks hubby!:haha:Sometimes I will tell DH a story, and I'll go "oh, you know, peace,(or Milty, crystal, ready etc) and he will look confused then say "ohhhh the girls!" :haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> Yes, where is Milty??
> 
> Funny how we can go years without a BFP and then out of the blue its just there, I always think its wrong of docs to give numbers on chances of concieving because a BFP could be the next month. We were given really low numbers and got pregnant, you were given low numbers as well and your pregnant :shrug: I'm just glad you proved the numbers wrong :thumbup:

I have honestly thought about writing a post in the ltttc success stories catagory, here is why. I would always search success stories and read stuff like "oh don't worry girls, I'm 40 and I got pg in 4 months there is hope!!" ugh! I always wanted to hear about ladies that were at it for a long time and weren't given lots of hope etc. I know I won't be comforable doing for a couple months still:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

My DH does that too :thumbup: he's well aware of Peace and her immune meds, he'll ask how she's feeling on hers, he knows your pregnant Jen :) he knows about Milty's tests because the photos were saved to the desktopwhen I tweaked them so he had a look :wacko: He knows Liz because we've been on here way too long together TTC, I never really talk about anyone on here but if its something big like Jen getting pregnant I'll tell him or because Peace's immune problems are so similiar to ours I'll mention if she posts something about it :shrug: Things like that to give him a bit of hope as well :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, where is Milty??
> 
> Funny how we can go years without a BFP and then out of the blue its just there, I always think its wrong of docs to give numbers on chances of concieving because a BFP could be the next month. We were given really low numbers and got pregnant, you were given low numbers as well and your pregnant :shrug: I'm just glad you proved the numbers wrong :thumbup:
> 
> I have honestly thought about writing a post in the ltttc success stories catagory, here is why. I would always search success stories and read stuff like "oh don't worry girls, I'm 40 and I got pg in 4 months there is hope!!" ugh! I always wanted to hear about ladies that were at it for a long time and weren't given lots of hope etc. I know I won't be comforable doing for a couple months still:thumbup:Click to expand...

I will always stand by what I told you the day you had your dr appointment and that is, Dr's can only estimate based on prior patients what your chances are for conceiveing but they cannot say that its a definate 5% chance its only what they think is likely:thumbup: If something is changed to throw your body off any particular month that may be all it needs to get pregnant:shrug: There's so many unknowns about fertility to accept there's no hope especially when its unexplained.

Writing your success story for LTTTC is a great idea and will def give ladies hope that have been trying for a long time. Many think IVF is the only way after trying for so long but it can happen naturally. Go for it Jen!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Love the new pic, Crystal!! :thumbup:

I know I wear lower-cut tops around ovulation - every other time I put one on I feel really self-conscious and change clothes before leaving the house, but around ovulation I put on one and think damn, I look good!! :haha: 

Ready, what's wrong with thinking your son's young soccer coach is cute? Just because you're on a diet doesn't mean you can't read the menu. :winkwink: I've drooled over many a hot young man! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> Love the new pic, Crystal!! :thumbup:
> 
> I know I wear lower-cut tops around ovulation - every other time I put one on I feel really self-conscious and change clothes before leaving the house, but around ovulation I put on one and think damn, I look good!! :haha:
> 
> Ready, what's wrong with thinking your son's young soccer coach is cute? Just because you're on a diet doesn't mean you can't read the menu. :winkwink: I've drooled over many a hot young man! :haha:

He's tall and has a thick full beard.......... OMG.........:headspin:

My husband just got home and hasn't had any dinner. I told him that I would make him a grilled cheese sandwich if he would have sex with me tonight. :rofl:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, where is Milty??
> 
> Funny how we can go years without a BFP and then out of the blue its just there, I always think its wrong of docs to give numbers on chances of concieving because a BFP could be the next month. We were given really low numbers and got pregnant, you were given low numbers as well and your pregnant :shrug: I'm just glad you proved the numbers wrong :thumbup:
> 
> I have honestly thought about writing a post in the ltttc success stories catagory, here is why. I would always search success stories and read stuff like "oh don't worry girls, I'm 40 and I got pg in 4 months there is hope!!" ugh! I always wanted to hear about ladies that were at it for a long time and weren't given lots of hope etc. I know I won't be comforable doing for a couple months still:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I will always stand by what I told you the day you had your dr appointment and that is, Dr's can only estimate based on prior patients what your chances are for conceiveing but they cannot say that its a definate 5% chance its only what they think is likely:thumbup: If something is changed to throw your body off any particular month that may be all it needs to get pregnant:shrug: There's so many unknowns about fertility to accept there's no hope especially when its unexplained.
> 
> Writing your success story for LTTTC is a great idea and will def give ladies hope that have been trying for a long time. Many think IVF is the only way after trying for so long but it can happen naturally. Go for it Jen!!Click to expand...

Jen, I think that if you find comfort in the success stories, then you should write your own. I'm sure lots of ladies will find it encouraging. :thumbup:

As far as doctors and percentages go.......honestly I think it would be unethical for docs, especially REs, to not give out the numbers. Their patients are spending thousands of dollars, not to mention their own physical and emotional investment in treatment; and it really would be unethical to not educate them about what their success rates are, (it's informed consent). My RE told me 11 years ago that, "Most women won't get pregnant with IUI." I did it anyway and it worked, but she still needed to prepare me for the fact that it's not infallible and that I should keep my expectations realistic. 

I understand why someone might not want to hear the hard truth. There is always the chance of next month. And we have these lovely stories like Jen's to keep us going. :hugs: But what about the other 98% that were in Jen's category? We don't ever hear the stories of people that don't beat the odds. Milty has a lovely story about herself and her 2 friends that ended up having children. But what about the women that never end up having kids? We just don't hear their stories because they are not encouraging at all. It's like the lady that adopts and then gets pregnant. Everyone under the sun discusses it, but no one talks about the lady that adopts and doesn't get pregnant, (which btw, there is NO increase in pregnancy rate after adoption, I say this for the benefit of anyone that might be lurking). 
I think it would be a major disservice to NOT inform them that they need to be more proactive and aggressive. If they don't help themselves, time will pass by and they could find out that they are in the 98% and now they are heading into menopause. It's not like docs just make a guess or make up these numbers. It's years of compiled statistical data. And the 14 years of college education mixed with years of clinical practice play a role as well. I know that they can't predict how MY body will work, but they can make a more educated guess than any other person; including myself. I'd love to prove them wrong and get pregnant with only a 5% chance, but it really is unlikely. At least I can make some decisions about where to go from here. 

I do love beating those odds though. I was reading last week what the success rates are for a fourth IUI and they were REALLY low. One source was even saying not to bother with it at all.........which is interesting because my son was conceived on the fourth IUI. :haha: So yeah, I was lucky to beat the odds. And Jen has conceived with only 2% as well. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

....so that makes me feel that statistics are just that 'statistics', %'s based on a minority not majority of women, and as we know they can always be beaten. I still think I'm going to be the only woman here with no BFP and no kids though :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> ....so that makes me feel that statistics are just that 'statistics', %'s based on a minority not majority of women, and as we know they can always be beaten. I still think I'm going to be the only woman here with no BFP and no kids though :shrug:

I don't know Jax. :shrug: I certainly hope not. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Aww thanks ready, me too, I feel myself falling into a statistic! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> Aww thanks ready, me too, I feel myself falling into a statistic! :haha:

:haha: I think we are already there. Don't most people conceive prior to one year? :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks ready, me too, I feel myself falling into a statistic! :haha:
> 
> :haha: I think we are already there. Don't most people conceive prior to one year? :wacko:Click to expand...

Okay, you've outed me, I'm an 'old' statistic too boot! :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> Yes he did drink a can about half hour before! His SA was normal but not stellar motility-normal but could have been better. Maybe they should put that on the coke commercials, it's a whole untapped market:haha:

:haha: and he could make a fortune being "the face" for Coke's new fertility campaign.


----------



## alison29

I love your pic too crystal, it makes me sad i just had a bunch of dark added to my highlights...aw well dh informed me prefers brunettes anyway(ya thanks bud). Your dh is super cute tell him i said that!

As for my dh does not know how utterly obsessed i am with ttc the SIL with pregnancies has not helped my cause either. He has even said "do you really think about having ababy that much?" Communicationis fantastic around my home haha :) He doesn not know about my BNB friends or that i get psychic readings. Although i have gotten him to believe in my tarot cards. 

My girl had another outbreak of a few lice. I have bought tea tree oil shampoo folks say the lice can't stand that.


----------



## alison29

where is milty? I want to see them lines.

I don't know what is going on with my cycle. Stopped the pills a couple of weeks ago and no ovulatory signs but could be i am dried out from the meds.


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal you two are a good looking couple, you look like soul mates together.

Alison your poor girl, she must be fed up with it. You can also add a few drops of tea tree oil to any carrier oil like almond oil and saturate the scalp with it and leave on overnight. Nursery schools have cyclical outbreaks and this is usually recommended to the parents.

I've just spent much of my day organising meds and the intralipid therapy for my next cycle. I actually made a file to house the various prescriptions and letters. Ah! the joy:nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Where the heck is Milty?!


----------



## sukisam

Hi everyone

I'm CD 13 no lines on the opks yet but I really need to start shagging haven't had sex for AGES. Need to get all vampy and leap on OH :blush::haha:

Crystal- you are your OH are HOOOOOOT!! I love, love the new pic you look so happy together. :hugs::hugs:

Alison- the lice seem to be lasting for ever the little buggers :growlmad::hugs:

Milty- where are you? We need to see you POAS again :hugs::hugs:

Bmom- hi sweetie hope you're okay. Any signs of ovulation? Hope you're having a shagtastic time :haha::hugs:

Jen- I hope you're still excited about your lovely little baby in your scan :cloud9::hugs:

Ready- you make me laugh looking at DS's couch :haha:. Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Peace- sounds like you need to be organised with your meds :thumbup:. Fx they do the trick :hugs::hugs:

Jax- I really, really hope you do get your BFP and a baby :hugs::hugs:

HA-I love the idea of you strutting around in your low cut tops looking hot :hugs::hugs:

LL- how are you? Hope life is treating you well :hugs::hugs:

Hopeful- hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Hi to anyone else on this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh I somehow got unsubscribed and didn't know it


I was wondering why everyone was so quite. Now I have to catch up:dohh:
By the way this is the third thread this happened on. I thought everyone went on holiday. 

AFM well my test are getting more noticeable but still very faint. DH can't see it at all and keeps looking at me very worried like very soon he knows my heart will break. He is not saying anything but I can tell he's concerned for me. He is such a sweetie. I keep telling him don't worry I really am pg and not crazy.


:coffee:


----------



## peacebaby

Thats so sweet of him Milty, being protective :hugs:

Well the site is doing the opposite for me - it insists on sending me emails everytime someone posts here. My inbox is flooded. I've tried changing the settings several times. 

Suki, get vampy :haha:


----------



## Milty

Jax41 said:


> ....so that makes me feel that statistics are just that 'statistics', %'s based on a minority not majority of women, and as we know they can always be beaten. I still think I'm going to be the only woman here with no BFP and no kids though :shrug:

Jax I really don't think this will be the case with you. I think it is going to take you much longer because your odds each month are lower. However given the time you will. 


Also something I can tell you from experience most doctors do not know how to calculate statistics properly. I don't mean the basics obvously they are very smart. For most scientific studies they higher out Actuaries to help them. So keep that in mind. 

Ok I swear I will quit being nerdy now


----------



## Milty

I will post a new pic tomorrow ...I would post this morning but I'm at work and will be here late


----------



## Milty

Ok I've had some mild AF type cramping but now I have had brown tinged CM
...my doc has ordered blood work for me tomorrow


----------



## peacebaby

Good luck with the bloods Milty. Will you get results the same day? Brown spotting is ok and very common. Just read this today:
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266378.0


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :)

Alison- Thank you :hugs: I wish I could have a darker hair colour I get bored with blonde..but I look sickly if its darker because I'm so pale, I've always envied the ladies that can do an array of colours :)

Peace- I didn't take the prednisolone yesterday and by last night I had a horrendous headache and just wasn't feeling well:shrug: Got up this morning and still wasn't feeling well and DH suggested I take them and see what happens so within an hour my head wasn't pounding and I was feeling better :( I wonder if its playing with my blood pressure to start and stop them and maybe that's the reason he has me on them full time, because prednisolone does affect blood pressure? Glad your getting organized for next cycle but fx'd you don't need it:thumbup: 

Milty-its hard to not worry but try not to:hugs::hugs: its still early days :thumbup: The bloodwork will give you more information as well. Everything crossed for you :hugs:

Jax- :hugs::hugs: Manifest!Manifest!Manifest:) :thumbup:

Suki-Have fun and def jump your DH!!!

Jen- Good morning, hope you had a great day today:)


----------



## Milty

My gosh Peace thank you


----------



## LLbean

hope you hear from bloods right away


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs: Milty :flower:

Crystal, were you on it for more than 2 weeks before you stopped? Headaches are common with coming off it, even with weaning. Most ladies say the headache goes with hydration and eating well. I guess you should ask him why exactly he wants you on it all the time and tell him your concerns about doing that (calcium etc). Personally, I would fear my body getting too dependent on it and then side effects take their toll (but that's just me and I'm overly cautious) Remember that when you're pregnant you'll be on it until at least 12 wks- that's already considered fairly long. Also you may want to consider how DHEA and pred taken together react, both are potent. 

:haha:in that link above the poster's signature says:
"43, kissed lots of frogs and the b*****ds stayed that way" :haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Everyone!

Jenn, so very happy to hear all is going well! I hope this helps you relax and enjoy things more now. I know it won't make the worries go away but I do hope it helps.

Milty, still excited for you! Curious to see what you find out with bloodwork.

Liz, thank you again!

Crystal, I managed to locate a copy of that book and am anxious to get it. Thank you!

I managed to have to make a trip for work yesterday and never got to go to sleep last night or today so I'm probably going to pass out soon enough!

Hope everyone had a fantastic day!


----------



## LLbean

my pleasure again ;-)


----------



## crystal443

Peace, I will call on monday he's not in today :thumbup: When he prescribed it he said that he felt my ovaries had been damaged from my immune system because my left ovary works but my right ovary is damaged so he wanted to try the steriod through my whole cycle to see if I get a better egg without all the killer cells or whatever is there :thumbup: 

The DHEA and prednisolone is fine together :thumbup: both do different things but I think because prednisone also helps the body regulate its water which is why I normally would have gone on them in the past for my kidneys, I can't go on and off of them because it does affect everything else. My kidneys control my blood pressure, swelling etc :shrug: I've always had to wean off even after a short time to let my body regulate itself. I'll call him Monday but I think that might be why I'm on them full time, maybe I can even drop the dosage in the first two weeks of my cycle :shrug:

I'm on them until I'm 8 months pregnant, are you on them until 12 weeks?

What a pain in the a$$ this is going to be:nope:


----------



## crystal443

Cheat day today :thumbup: I just had 2 cookies and uggh I feel sick now:dohh: I know better:nope:


----------



## Milty

Ok TMI

This morning I had a temp drop but it was still on the high end but I felt weird and had/have a lot of pressure down low. I peed in a cup anyway and got another second line that was not a squinter ...not really dark but not a bad 2nd line. Then while still holding the cup I could feel a really large clot fall into the toilet. I've been bleeding ever since.


I have my appt. in about an hour so maybe they can find out why:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Oh no Milty, that's scary! Did you take a picture of the test for us????


----------



## Milty

No but I can


----------



## LLbean

Please


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> ....so that makes me feel that statistics are just that 'statistics', %'s based on a minority not majority of women, and as we know they can always be beaten. I still think I'm going to be the only woman here with no BFP and no kids though :shrug:
> 
> Jax I really don't think this will be the case with you. I think it is going to take you much longer because your odds each month are lower. However given the time you will.
> 
> 
> Also something I can tell you from experience most doctors do not know how to calculate statistics properly. I don't mean the basics obvously they are very smart. For most scientific studies they higher out Actuaries to help them. So keep that in mind.
> 
> Ok I swear I will quit being nerdy nowClick to expand...

Milty, :hugs: thanks and I love you being nerdy! :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Milty, :hugs: I'm thinking lots about you x

Suki, you sound like me on the no sex front, bad innit? Hope DH obliges, although I'm sure he'd never refuse a vamped up you :winkwink:

Crystal, think I manifested for the wrong thing and got CD1 instead :dohh: mind you with my current irratic cycles it wasn't a bad thing :haha:


----------



## joanne40

knock knock :wave:
i stopped breastfeeding a year ago on the 17th of sep last yeat to ttc one last bubba.............and I'm still here :wacko:
so, can i creep in, as its a year in 3 days time?
Jo xx


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> Crystal, think I manifested for the wrong thing and got CD1 instead :dohh: mind you with my current irratic cycles it wasn't a bad thing :haha:

:haha:

Sorry for the no sex......that would be a big deal for me too. :blush:


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Crystal, think I manifested for the wrong thing and got CD1 instead :dohh: mind you with my current irratic cycles it wasn't a bad thing :haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Sorry for the no sex......that would be a big deal for me too. :blush:Click to expand...

I had stern words with him the other weekend as he is going through a 'can't be arsed' faze....and not just the sex.... I told him no sex = no hope for me and that's just not fair....so get your finger out your arse or else :growlmad::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Ok TMI
> 
> This morning I had a temp drop but it was still on the high end but I felt weird and had/have a lot of pressure down low. I peed in a cup anyway and got another second line that was not a squinter ...not really dark but not a bad 2nd line. Then while still holding the cup I could feel a really large clot fall into the toilet. I've been bleeding ever since.
> 
> 
> I have my appt. in about an hour so maybe they can find out why:shrug:


Milty hoping you're ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Crystal, think I manifested for the wrong thing and got CD1 instead :dohh: mind you with my current irratic cycles it wasn't a bad thing :haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Sorry for the no sex......that would be a big deal for me too. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I had stern words with him the other weekend as he is going through a 'can't be arsed' faze....and not just the sex.... I told him no sex = no hope for me and that's just not fair....so get your finger out your arse or else :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...


Good for you! :thumbup:
I can't complain about the sex department, but my husband sometimes thinks that a maid lives here, (me). It drives me insane! :wacko: Man, I've got a job and 3 kids, you better do some laundry! :haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok I feel crazy...so I went to get my books taken and I've been pretty calm but when she finishes ...she says congrats have a great day

I was really hateful and said well since I started to miscarry its not likely


Which I don't know and even if I am I don't know if it's called that...so then I feel bad and think of you Ready...I know nothing about her ...she is just taking blood she doesn't know I'm bleeding profusely


I feel awful


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Ok I feel crazy...so I went to get my books taken and I've been pretty calm but when she finishes ...she says congrats have a great day
> 
> I was really hateful and said well since I started to miscarry its not likely
> 
> 
> Which I don't know and even if I am I don't know if it's called that...so then I feel bad and think of you Ready...I know nothing about her ...she is just taking blood she doesn't know I'm bleeding profusely
> 
> 
> I feel awful

:hugs: Milty. I don't know what to say. I wouldn't worry about what you said. We all have bad days and get snappy. She'll get over it. 

Is it possible that this is just a period? I know your husband couldn't see a line and was worried about this. Did he see a line today?


----------



## Milty

Yes he did...it's darker today...which just makes me mad


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty said:


> Ok I feel crazy...so I went to get my books taken and I've been pretty calm but when she finishes ...she says congrats have a great day
> 
> I was really hateful and said well since I started to miscarry its not likely
> 
> 
> Which I don't know and even if I am I don't know if it's called that...so then I feel bad and think of you Ready...I know nothing about her ...she is just taking blood she doesn't know I'm bleeding profusely
> 
> 
> I feel awful


First of all, I'm sure she's dealt with much worse and if not, consider yourself a learning curve. Those of us who work with the public know to expect such things. She being in the line of work she's in, has got to have dealt with worse and for the same reasons or very similar. Relax. She's probably already forgotten you or she's worried she upset you.

I'm so sorry, Milty. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know there will be some who disagree with me, but who cares if it is a technical miscarriage or not? You had lines. Which means you had hope and dreams for this particular time. I've seen ladies who never had lines show but once they had other signs, they were convinced they were pregnant. When they found out they either weren't or were no longer, the loss of that dream/hope for that time period hurts badly. Any way you want to look at it, it's a loss and it hurts. I hope I'm making sense. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Milty... Wait to see what the doctor says. Ignore the tech

And sorry to say this but it's true, IF (and I hope it's not) this is a MC you did get a BFP and chances are next cycle you will do better


----------



## Milty

Yes you are perfect sense and I'm really hurt and mad for some reason 


But at the same time I'm really happy because I feel like I know what I need to do now to get pg

I'm a bit of a mixed up mess


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty said:


> Yes you are perfect sense and I'm really hurt and mad for some reason
> 
> 
> But at the same time I'm really happy because I feel like I know what I need to do now to get pg
> 
> I'm a bit of a mixed up mess

Eh, that is what is called being human and well...female. :winkwink:

Be prepared to feel more emotional than typical because your hormones are going to be diving or whatever you want to call it. It sucks and makes what is already a bad situation worse. 

Liz is right though...this makes next cycle a much better chance! And like you said, now you know more of what to do.

I've got to scram but know I'll be thinking of you today. :hugs:

Today we're hosting a number of friends who are black buggy Mennonites (meaning they do not drive other than black buggy and horse) who are coming in by the van. It will make for an interesting day at the store having so many friends in for shopping and lunch!


----------



## Jax41

Milty, doesn't matter how you feel or behave we're all feeling it with you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Milty- keeping everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs::hugs:. Keep us posted, sending you lots of positive vibes and love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

Sorry Milty. Why can't ttc be more fair? Take care xoxo


----------



## alison29

readyformore said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Crystal, think I manifested for the wrong thing and got CD1 instead :dohh: mind you with my current irratic cycles it wasn't a bad thing :haha:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Sorry for the no sex......that would be a big deal for me too. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I had stern words with him the other weekend as he is going through a 'can't be arsed' faze....and not just the sex.... I told him no sex = no hope for me and that's just not fair....so get your finger out your arse or else :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you! :thumbup:
> I can't complain about the sex department, but my husband sometimes thinks that a maid lives here, (me). It drives me insane! :wacko: Man, I've got a job and 3 kids, you better do some laundry! :haha:Click to expand...

I am glad to hear i am not the only woman that feels like a maid. It helps though when the family treats me well it's easier to swallow. My kids and dh have been kind of grumpy to me lately :( I try not to take it personally but if i am going to be your personal servant the least you can be is nice...Dh just contributes in different ways but doing all the house work sure gets old. Maybe when i pay off my credit cards i will hire a cleaner every couple of weeks to help.:cloud9:


----------



## Bravemom

joanne40 said:


> knock knock :wave:
> i stopped breastfeeding a year ago on the 17th of sep last yeat to ttc one last bubba.............and I'm still here :wacko:
> so, can i creep in, as its a year in 3 days time?
> Jo xx

Hi sweetheart and welcome :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

O Milty :cry::cry:I'm praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope all is ok for you!! We are all here if you need us:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Joanne :) Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Thank you guys I really appreciate it. :hugs:

So a little update. My doc has put me on 200mg of Progestrone even though my test have not came back yet. I won't get my results until Monday. She has asked me to take it easy so I've been home trying to nap. She is basically giving me a 50/50 chance. The only reason its so high is my mild bleeding disorder could be making the bleeding worse. Also I told her my older sis had periods for 4 months when pg. 

The bleeding has slowed down a lot since this morning but there was so much. I wish I didn't have to wait until Monday for my results.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Joanne! Sorry you find yourself here (the reason) but welcome! I'm newer here but have found nothing but extremely gracious and caring women here.


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Milty... Wait to see what the doctor says. Ignore the tech
> 
> And sorry to say this but it's true, IF (and I hope it's not) this is a MC you did get a BFP and chances are next cycle you will do better

Liz is right :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Thank you guys I really appreciate it. :hugs:
> 
> So a little update. My doc has put me on 200mg of Progestrone even though my test have not came back yet. I won't get my results until Monday. She has asked me to take it easy so I've been home trying to nap. She is basically giving me a 50/50 chance. The only reason its so high is my mild bleeding disorder could be making the bleeding worse. Also I told her my older sis had periods for 4 months when pg.
> 
> The bleeding has slowed down a lot since this morning but there was so much. I wish I didn't have to wait until Monday for my results.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: fx'd for Monday, I'll be back to check on you later!! Glad you got the progesterone though:thumbup:


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Thank you guys I really appreciate it. :hugs:
> 
> So a little update. My doc has put me on 200mg of Progestrone even though my test have not came back yet. I won't get my results until Monday. She has asked me to take it easy so I've been home trying to nap. She is basically giving me a 50/50 chance. The only reason its so high is my mild bleeding disorder could be making the bleeding worse. Also I told her my older sis had periods for 4 months when pg.
> 
> The bleeding has slowed down a lot since this morning but there was so much. I wish I didn't have to wait until Monday for my results.

:hugs::hugs: Love, hugs and prayers for you and your little bean, Milty!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh Milty :hugs::hugs:Hoping everything turns out perfect:hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace & Crystal,

Were either of you ever told your progesterone levels were low?

I was told my level was well within the normal range but what I'm seeing now on this meter and other signs says it must be too low.

As for autoimmune issues, my doctor said for me to learn what I can and he'll write whatever prescriptions I need as long as I can show him what and why. He's fed up with most of the folks in his profession right now (he's fighting cancer). So I ordered him a copy of the "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" book as well and we're both going to be reading and learning. I am NOT a huggy type person but I gave him a huge hug and had to really fight not to cry (due to relief). He cannot stand seeing someone cry.

He's going to have the blood draw done again this coming week to see if anything changed with my progesterone levels, but I am on the lower side of acceptable so we suspect it's actually just too low.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, how are you doing?

Been thinking of you off and on all day and hoping to hear good news for you.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I took a long nap and have pretty much been laying around. I can say the cramps have stopped and the bleeding has slowed but it's still there. 

I have felt extremely weird this afternoon and night. My boobs are killing me and I've been very nausaus all while bleeding. It's very weird. My emotions are the same super excited I managed to get pg a second time...it's my 2nd BFP in 16ish years but I'm really not sure it's gonna stick. 

At the same time for all I know I had a period the first month I was pg the first time. I've always wondered how I could be sooo out of TTC that I'd miss the fact I was 3 weeks late. :shrug: as I mentioned my sister did the same for months but I just don't think that's the case

I really appreciate all you guys though your great!!

And of course I know this means good things are coming


----------



## Milty

Oh also I forgot to mention my whole chest hurts ...like Even my ribs and my back some too...

Is this normal? I really don't have the heart to look it up


----------



## H0pefulagain

I'm sorry you're feeling so poorly, Milty. :hugs: 

Have you had a headache too? That is the only thing you did not mention that I deal with also.

The pain I get though starts in my lower back and radiates/travels up into my chest, if that makes sense, but it is more in the small of my back. I learned to put a small area heater on the soles of my feet or put a heating pad on them and an ice pack behind my neck. That in a dark, quiet room gets rid of the majority of the pain in 30-45 minutes.


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I hope everything turns out great for you :hugs: but I did have preg symptoms with the chemicals I had even after I had started bleeding:nope: I don't want to discourage you but I want to be honest with you too. Have you taken another preg test because once I started bleeding after a day or so it turned -, if yours is still positive tomorrow then that is a good sign :hugs:

I so want this to be your sticky bean, but also know this is a very good sign of things to come if it doesn't work out :hugs: Hang in there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal is right. My Doc had me test the day after we knew I was miscarrying and told me if it was still positive, to wait and do so for 2 more days. He said if each day still showed positive, I was good to go and if not, I had definitely miscarried. 

Forgive me for being a negative ninny as that is not my intention but I'm scared not to say something for your sake. Please don't hate me for this....

Your chest pain worries me for ectopic sake. Did you mention it to your doctor? Typically it is the shoulder pain they warn me about.


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- That is fantastic news!!! My progesterone has always been great, my lining always nice and cushy :) My problem is he thinks my egg is being attacked as soon as its released, the other problem I had in both pregnancies with DD and DS was both placentas stopped working at about 34/33 weeks and both had to be delivered at 36/35 weeks because of non weight gain and pre eclampsia. The placenta failure is an immunity problem as well which I didn't know:shrug:

I do get migraines as well which are horrendous :nope: I usually get one at O time and one at AF but when I was pregnant in Feb I had them constantly, it was terrible had I known I needed steriods things might have been different:shrug: I need the Clexane and baby aspirin because my kidneys produce small blood clots so he thought maybe clotting was an issue as well and I have very clotty AF's..not pretty.

I guess it depends on why you need the meds as to how you'll take them :shrug: I take my steriods and baby aspirin all the time and only start Clexane when there's a line but Peace takes her meds differently :thumbup:

SO happy things are looking up for you :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

H0pefulagain said:


> Crystal is right. My Doc had me test the day after we knew I was miscarrying and told me if it was still positive, to wait and do so for 2 more days. He said if each day still showed positive, I was good to go and if not, I had definitely miscarried.
> 
> Forgive me for being a negative ninny as that is not my intention but I'm scared not to say something for your sake. Please don't hate me for this....
> 
> Your chest pain worries me for ectopic sake. Did you mention it to your doctor? Typically it is the shoulder pain they warn me about.

:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I did take another test and it's positive but it's a different brand so it's hard to compare. It's actually a Walmart cheapie. 

Well as far as my chest goes it is really more like heavy than painful. My cramps are gone but the were in the center kinda just under my diaphragm and center down low:shrug:

Don't feel bad about being honest. Honestly I don't see how this isn't over considering how much blood there is.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Do you have more of that same brand (wally world cheapie)?

If so, I'd test in the morning and again on Sunday. If you're still showing a solid positive, you may just being going through something weird.

I have a friend who has a monthly cycle for her first 4-5 months with every child she has birthed and she's on #10. It seems most likely a miscarriage but we're allowed to hope and pray!


----------



## crystal443

As long as your getting positives its a good sign Milty :thumbup: the heavy chest sounds like pregnancy BBS:happydance: Take another test tomorrow and if its still positive then its promising because if it were a chemical the hormones drop quickly:thumbup:

Did you start your progesterone yet? Can you imagine if that's all you needed all this time?:haha:


----------



## Milty

Oh the test is def darker and easier to see than the FER so I will keep testing.

I have started the Progestrone already. I have had my levels tested and the are good. I took it last month to trick my body into thinking I was pg do my overies would calm down to get rid of the cysts. However my doc thought it might help me have fewer follicles and it did. Yeah! And with fewer follicles I did get pg double yeah!!

Liz recommend I ask the doc for it today as well cause you never know and she agreed ...I'm really glad I did


----------



## LLbean

Milty keep testing and see ... Either way come Monday you do another beta an see where that is at

:hugs;


----------



## crystal443

That's exactly right Milty, you never know..there are lots of ladies that bleed early in pregnancy and if your tests are coming back + then it really is a good sign:thumbup: Mine were always getting lighter at this stage with chemicals so hang in there Milty :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> Peace & Crystal,
> 
> Were either of you ever told your progesterone levels were low?
> 
> I was told my level was well within the normal range but what I'm seeing now on this meter and other signs says it must be too low.
> 
> As for autoimmune issues, my doctor said for me to learn what I can and he'll write whatever prescriptions I need as long as I can show him what and why. He's fed up with most of the folks in his profession right now (he's fighting cancer). So I ordered him a copy of the "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" book as well and we're both going to be reading and learning. I am NOT a huggy type person but I gave him a huge hug and had to really fight not to cry (due to relief). He cannot stand seeing someone cry.
> 
> He's going to have the blood draw done again this coming week to see if anything changed with my progesterone levels, but I am on the lower side of acceptable so we suspect it's actually just too low.

Wot a lovely doctor you have ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

This threads pretty hard to keep up with now ,but just want you all to know that I'm thinking of you all ,:hugs::hugs:still waiting to ovulate It's cd17 ,used up almost all of my digi opks :nope:But have been dtd every other day in the hope I can still catch tht eggy :thumbup:Happy Saturday :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Bmom happy Saturday to you too. Such a healthy bd'ing schedule can only be good:thumbup:

Hopeful, the link between immune issues and progesterone is so incredible! Although my Cd21 day tests were always normal, that only meant that I was ovulating but I always suspected it was low or dropping in early pregnancy. My immune blood tests showed that I had high levels of certain type of cell that attacks progesterone. That explained the hormonal crash I was having through each miscarriage. Progesterone is a major part of my treatment. It also helps in other more complicated ways, which is all in the book. 

Milty,I'm so glad you got progesterone! I was thinking last night (in bed) that maybe you need it. Well done LL for recommending it:hugs: I love that, that's why we're here to share and help each other:hugs: 

As long as you keep getting a line and its not getting lighter, it is not over. With a chemical the line would disappear because the hcg levels drop rapidly and that signals the bleed.The bleeding could be something like a subchroinic hematoma- its a small clot. I know a few ladies on BnB have had this and eventually the bleeing stopped. Make sure to rest, drink lots of water and hopefully it will stop. I'm sorry that you're having such a stressful time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Yes you are perfect sense and I'm really hurt and mad for some reason
> 
> 
> But at the same time I'm really happy because I feel like I know what I need to do now to get pg
> 
> I'm a bit of a mixed up mess

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Don't be hard on yourself. Its normal to feel what you're feeling, its such a confusing experience to go through this, its an unwanted rollercoaster of emotions but just hang in there, protect yourself with those you trust around you. Your pain, sadness, feeling very mad and yet happy to get know that it can happen - all these feeling are perfectly legitimate Milty but it will make you feel crazy. I'm praying for you that its not an mc but if it is, I hope the silver lining will be that you now know what to do and maybe next time to start progesterone earlier. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Peace baby ,I love the way you are amazing and lovely to everyone ,always here with kind words and advice ,that hubby of yours is one lucky man :cloud9:Love you sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi everyone

Milty- hope you're hanging in there I had quite a lot of bleeding with DS at 4, 8 + 12 weeks and I was convinced nothing could survive the amount of bleeding (tmi clots too). But he was fine, FX you get the same outcome. Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs::hugs:

I'm CD 15 still no shagging :growlmad::growlmad:, I've told OH I insist on having sex at least today and tomorrow I am gagging for it :blush::haha::haha:. Just took DD out with me and a friend for luch which was very nice-DD is becoming really good company:thumbup:

Bmom- hope your shagging schedule is going well :thumbup:. hope you're feeling better this afternoon :hugs::hugs:

sending love to Jen, Crystal ,Peace, Jax, LL, BF, Hopeful, HA, Ready, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

sukisam said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Milty- hope you're hanging in there I had quite a lot of bleeding with DS at 4, 8 + 12 weeks and I was convinced nothing could survive the amount of bleeding (tmi clots too). But he was fine, FX you get the same outcome. Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm CD 15 still no shagging :growlmad::growlmad:, I've told OH I insist on having sex at least today and tomorrow I am gagging for it :blush::haha::haha:. Just took DD out with me and a friend for luch which was very nice-DD is becoming really good company:thumbup:
> 
> Bmom- hope your shagging schedule is going well :thumbup:. hope you're feeling better this afternoon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> sending love to Jen, Crystal ,Peace, Jax, LL, BF, Hopeful, HA, Ready, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suki ,get shagging :growlmad::growlmad:Some sexy underwear and a pole will do to swivel around ,that will get him going :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Good morning everyone! I do hope today brings nothing but joy and wonderful things for everyone!

Milty, thinking of you and hopeful for you. :hugs:

I'm going to be eating half a pharmacy every day by the time I get done making my list of supplements! We actually buy them at a natural foods store but you get the idea.

I was not sure what I was going to think of this OvaCue Monitor when we got it. I was already a bit worried since the original customer service was not great. However, when I brought it to their attention, the lead customer service lady and the owner both contacted me and made it right. That alone was impressive. Anyhow, it helps me see when my hormones switch from estrogen predominance to progesterone predominance and if my progesterone level is high or low. As my bbt goes up, I am seeing my progesterone level sneak up too. It peaks right as and after I Ovulate but then takes a nose dive and remains lower than it should be. This has been eye opening as the testing that was done, is done right after O time if I remember correctly. So it probably showed a good level and then took a nose dive. So I'm working on bringing my levels up. 

Thanks to Milty, Peace, and Crystal, we're pretty sure I have an auto-immune response issue too. So now we're going to tackle that one step at a time as well as working on overall fertility health. Thus the eating half a pharmacy every day! 

I turned 40 on Monday so I'm not feeling real hopeful that this is going to work out for this and other reasons (Hubby is no longer cooperative because it is just too much work). As much as I feel betrayed, I keep telling myself to just keep working on my health and maybe, just maybe someday I'll feel healthy again. Doc is going to work with me on it and I'll hang on to this obsession to get through the other crud. :wacko:

I'll hush now. I think I just wrote a small tome.


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> Good morning everyone! I do hope today brings nothing but joy and wonderful things for everyone!
> 
> Milty, thinking of you and hopeful for you. :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to be eating half a pharmacy every day by the time I get done making my list of supplements! We actually buy them at a natural foods store but you get the idea.
> 
> I was not sure what I was going to think of this OvaCue Monitor when we got it. I was already a bit worried since the original customer service was not great. However, when I brought it to their attention, the lead customer service lady and the owner both contacted me and made it right. That alone was impressive. Anyhow, it helps me see when my hormones switch from estrogen predominance to progesterone predominance and if my progesterone level is high or low. As my bbt goes up, I am seeing my progesterone level sneak up too. It peaks right as and after I Ovulate but then takes a nose dive and remains lower than it should be. This has been eye opening as the testing that was done, is done right after O time if I remember correctly. So it probably showed a good level and then took a nose dive. So I'm working on bringing my levels up.
> 
> Thanks to Milty, Peace, and Crystal, we're pretty sure I have an auto-immune response issue too. So now we're going to tackle that one step at a time as well as working on overall fertility health. Thus the eating half a pharmacy every day!
> 
> I turned 40 on Monday so I'm not feeling real hopeful that this is going to work out for this and other reasons (Hubby is no longer cooperative because it is just too much work). As much as I feel betrayed, I keep telling myself to just keep working on my health and maybe, just maybe someday I'll feel healthy again. Doc is going to work with me on it and I'll hang on to this obsession to get through the other crud. :wacko:
> 
> I'll hush now. I think I just wrote a small tome.

The monitor sounds wonderful and you keep going babes,40 isn't old at all it's the new 30 :thumbup:And def getting healthy first is a big plus and hopefully with it will come your sticky bean :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hopeful ,Happy belated birthday :cake::hug::hug:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Bmom :hugs: I just can't stand that we're all going through this. As for hubby, I've just given him a major "I'm not having that!" showdown so I doubt he's feeling very lucky :haha:

Seriously ladies, how do you all cope with kids, working, household chores keeping the relationship happy, taking care of yourself and on top of all that, this TTC lark? I can't keep up and we don't have kids so I think you're all Super-women to be doing it all :thumbup: Housework is the worse because men tend to take it for granted:growlmad:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Thanks Bmom :hugs: I just can't stand that we're all going through this. As for hubby, I've just given him a major "I'm not having that!" showdown so I doubt he's feeling very lucky :haha:
> 
> Seriously ladies, how do you all cope with kids, working, household chores keeping the relationship happy, taking care of yourself and on top of all that, this TTC lark? I can't keep up and we don't have kids so I think you're all Super-women to be doing it all :thumbup: Housework is the worse because men tend to take it for granted:growlmad:

Yip my hubby doesn't know wot a hoover is or a bloody wash basket :growlmad:everything goes on the floor and he thinks the magic fairy washes and irons his laundry :haha:As for dtd he doesn't know yet wot he's in for tonight :muaha::muaha::rofl:


----------



## peacebaby

:haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

sukisam said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Milty- hope you're hanging in there I had quite a lot of bleeding with DS at 4, 8 + 12 weeks and I was convinced nothing could survive the amount of bleeding (tmi clots too). But he was fine, FX you get the same outcome. Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm CD 15 still no shagging :growlmad::growlmad:, I've told OH I insist on having sex at least today and tomorrow I am gagging for it :blush::haha::haha:. Just took DD out with me and a friend for luch which was very nice-DD is becoming really good company:thumbup:
> 
> Bmom- hope your shagging schedule is going well :thumbup:. hope you're feeling better this afternoon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> sending love to Jen, Crystal ,Peace, Jax, LL, BF, Hopeful, HA, Ready, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suki sounds like he needs some of Bmom's secret stew ingredients :winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Just Poas and it's almost positive ,I would say either late tonight or tomorrow morning I will get my smiley :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

peacebaby said:


> Seriously ladies, how do you all cope with kids, working, household chores keeping the relationship happy, taking care of yourself and on top of all that, this TTC lark? I can't keep up and we don't have kids so I think you're all Super-women to be doing it all :thumbup: Housework is the worse because men tend to take it for granted:growlmad:

I think few of us think we can do certain things until we have no choice. In our relationship, not having a choice has a lot to do with it. If I don't do it, it won't happen...period. If something is vital, I know I am going to be the one who has to do it and if I want something, I had better be able to do it myself unless it happens to be something he wants, and it better come easy to him. As I write this, I know it sounds horrid, and I don't mean for it to, but it is what it is.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Bravemom said:


> Just Poas and it's almost positive ,I would say either late tonight or tomorrow morning I will get my smiley :happydance::thumbup::hugs:

FX'ed that this is THE ONE!:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

My DH does 80% of the housework..I do the other 20 and take care of DS. We half the outside work.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> My DH does 80% of the housework..I do the other 20 and take care of DS. We half the outside work.

U are a lucky lady :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I will say when I stayed home with DS I did 95% of the work and spoiled him rottin


----------



## Bravemom

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/a914aaff.jpg


----------



## H0pefulagain

Yay for smiley faces!!!

Have fun, Bmom!:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> Yay for smiley faces!!!
> 
> Have fun, Bmom!:thumbup:

Thank you :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Am planning to dtd tonight (it's already 10.30 pm ) tomorrow night and Monday night ,wit do you ladies think ?:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Nice smiley :thumbup: on that schedule


----------



## crystal443

Happy Sunday Ladies :)

Milty- I was on earlier to see how your doing :hugs:Peace is right if it were a chemical the line disappears really quickly :thumbup: usually by the next morning so its looking good for you. Do you have more blood drawn Monday?

Bmom- I would def stick with that smiley face schedule :) 

H0peful- I'm just glad you have hopefully found your answers :thumbup:

Peace- I think we just learn to juggle things over time with a DH, kids etc :shrug: I do know I take on almost all of the household duties, DH will cook maybe once a week but he's not so great at cleaning whoever said their DH thinks a fairy does all the laundry etc. my DH thinks the same :wacko: I've learned its easier to do it myself, but on the other side of that he goes to work, drives the kids wherever they need to go and is game to do anything I ask..it really does come down to what works for your family :shrug: 

I had to go to the doctor today for a refill on the prednisolone because FS's receptionist sent the the refill to the wrong address:growlmad: It wasn't our regular doctor and she was not too impressed about the steriods, she told us to think about what were doing and that its very risky for my health. Well doesn't she think we know that? What a pain, but I got the refill now I have to email the receptionist and ask her to send another script to the correct address:nope:


----------



## Milty

Yes I do go for more on Monday ... But I'm pretty sure my test this morning was a bit lighter. 

I'm continuing to rest and drink water. 

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hang in there Milty :hugs::hugs: I've got everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Well you'll all be pleased to hear I HAD SEX :happydance::happydance:. OPK is almost positive (lines the same colour), so I reckon tonight it'll be positive so OH knows we are dtd tonight and tomorrow. He knows it needs to be day of ov and 2 days before to get high on the intercourse timing and he is very competitive :thumbup:. 

Milty- been thinking about you all weekend still hoping for good news but whatever happens we are here for you :hugs::hugs:

Peace- I don't know how we juggle kids, work and ttc if I'm honest! Dtd is much harder with kids especially as they get older. I'm lucky in that me + Oh share the chores, he does washing + ironing and i do the cleaning. I want a partner that shares it all and luckily for me thats what he wants to so it works for us :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- How annoying the steriods were sent to the wrong address :growlmad:, Of course you know the problems with steroids you are an intelligent lady stupid doctor :growlmad:. Hope it didn't piss you off too much :hugs::hugs:

Bmom- hurray for the smiley face :happydance::happydance:. hope your shagathon is going well sweetie. We'll be in the 2ww together :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're okay and not feeling too pukey :hugs::hugs:

Hopeful- glad you are getting some answers that will hopefully get you your BFP :hugs::hugs:

Sending love to LL, BF, HA, Ready, and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

that lady she mind her own business milty...None of the ttc meds are healthy duh!


----------



## alison29

oops crystal sorry


----------



## Bravemom

Suki :happydance::happydance:Yea for sexy time :haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok question for you guys... Since this started I have taken 3 cheepie test

The first was Fri night and was a really good line better than my FRER but if course they are different brands

#2 was yesterday morning FMU and have decided it was lighter

#3 was today FMU and it's the same as #2

Seems odd to me...I thought it would be negitive


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, that sounds promising! None of mine ever showed anything by the end of day 2 and typically not anything after 24 hrs.

FX'ed for you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Milty- FX the line staying the same is a good sign, in a chemical it does usually go negative quite quickly. In pregnancy I guess the hormones double every 48hours so FX the line gets darker. Good luck for the bloods tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Good luck milty thinking of you loads xx


----------



## crystal443

Milty- that is a good sign:thumbup: chemicals go negative really quick, as the girls said within 24 hours usually so if your still getting +'s its a good sign:hugs: I think someone else said as well it takes 48 hours to double so if your still getting a line that's good!!

Alison- Its frustrating because why would a FS prescribe something for no reason, she told me how risky steriods are and then had the nerve to tell me when they work their magic pills :wacko: 

Hi Bmom:hugs:

Hi H0peful- How's your Sunday going?


----------



## Bravemom

Help I've ran out of coke for hubby :growlmad::haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Bmom, you crack me up! :haha: Who here ever thought they'd be adding Coke to their "get preggers" routine? We gave up soda ages ago but if Hubby ever got back with the program, I'd be shoving Coke at him a half hour before, so fast he'd wonder what happened!

Crystal, my Sunday has been good. Very quiet and peaceful. Restful even. How about yours?


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> Bmom, you crack me up! :haha: Who here ever thought they'd be adding Coke to their "get preggers" routine? We gave up soda ages ago but if Hubby ever got back with the program, I'd be shoving Coke at him a half hour before, so fast he'd wonder what happened!
> 
> Crystal, my Sunday has been good. Very quiet and peaceful. Restful even. How about yours?

So hubby doesn't know I'm ovulating so I had to tell him I'm just really horny as he looks so good :haha::wacko:Bless him he thinks he's hot ,he's checking himself out in the bathroom mirror lol haha::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha::haha:awww Bmom you have to do what you have to do:thumbup: I've had to do that before, men need to feel wanted as well!!! 


H0peful- Its Monday now:thumbup: but Sunday was ok, went for a big walk with DH and had a quiet day. DS went flying with cadets and DD had a rare Sunday off so she was looking up dresses for her formal:thumbup:


I think DS may have another sinus infrction:nope: he had a big nosebleed and he's in constant pain again, he had antibiotics to get started on but hopefully its just a cold:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Bravemom said:


> Help I've ran out of coke for hubby :growlmad::haha:

DH wants to try coke this cycle:thumbup: so I'm going to pick up a 6 pack..he's only wanting to try so he can have the coke:shrug: I only buy sugar free but you know what if he wants to try it then we'll try it:thumbup:


----------



## alison29

That is so funny i was wondering what my dh had consumed while we dtd this morning even though its probably a nothing day...

Hopeful i have to play the same routine dh doesn't liek getting "used" for his swimmers he is sensitive too. if he knows sometimes it psyches him out and he can't finish.


----------



## sukisam

Hi everyone

Think I've ovulated today have had ovulation pain all day :thumbup:, have dtd the last 2 days need to try and seduce hubby one last day then he can have a few days off :haha::haha:. Might give him some coke first:thumbup:

Bmom- you're so funny I love the idea of your OH checking himself out :haha::hugs:

Crystal- Diet cokes got the same caffeine to help those :spermy: get to the egg. Wouldn't it be great if it worked for us all? :hugs::hugs:

Milty- keeping everything crossed for your bloods today. thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

Alison- i need to be more sensitive to my OH I'm not good at being romantic, I'm usually really horny around Ov so I just tell him I need sex :blush::haha::hugs:

Jen- hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Ready- missing you hope you're well :hugs::hugs:

Hopeful- I love the idea of us all shiving coke down OH's neck then being very horny 30 mins later :haha::hugs:

Hi to Peace, HA, Jax, LL, BF and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

ok...so I posted via cell many hours ago and it doesn't seem to have worked...wtf? Anywho.... Milty, thinking of you!!!!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

It's happened to me a few times:growlmad:

Milty hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

O my we are all gonna have coke babies :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

You know that could be taken really bad if you didn't know what we were talking about:haha:


----------



## Milty

Well the results are in. My HCG was 8 and my Progestrone was .6 which was low. It was a chemical. So now I know. They said I could take more bloods if I want but I don't have to.

I'm free to try again anytime.


----------



## sukisam

Milty I'm so sorry sweetie I was hoping so much you'd get good news. Hope OH gives you a big cuddle & lots of love. Take care of yourself :hugs::hugs:
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Sorry about the MC but glad now you know and can move on :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm pretty mixed on it right now I will admit. I want to cry and rejoice at the same time. 

I've never had a MC before but you cant have that happen if you never get pg.

I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## sukisam

Milty of course you've got conflicting emotions sweetie. You've had a loss but you also know you can get pregnant so you have now have hope. You can be as up & down as you like:hugs::hugs:
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> I'm pretty mixed on it right now I will admit. I want to cry and rejoice at the same time.
> 
> I've never had a MC before but you cant have that happen if you never get pg.
> 
> I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about.

I'm so sorry Milty :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

What you say is exactly what it feels like. In the coming days you'll find a lot more emotions tumbling out and it can feel conflicting at times. We're all here for you :hugs::hugs:

Had a very similar chemical in June, from that experience the thing that stands out is that your progesterone level seems to be very low. Now that you have the prescription for it maybe ask your doc if you should be on it post-ov, that might help.


----------



## Milty

She did say it was very low and wanted me to come in for blood work ASAP when I tested positive so she could check it. It's normally tested pretty good this is the first time it's been low. 

I wonder if it could be because I was on it last month for my cysts.


----------



## peacebaby

I see what you mean, although I'm not sure that taking it reduces the body's own production of it. On the other hand its possible from all that hyper-ov you had, you may have been estrogen dominant, which leads to low progesterone. Will she monitor your ovulation to make sure you don't hyper-ov or does she feel its ok now?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw Milty :cry::cry:Am really sorry :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

So sorry to hear this, Milty. 

I pray this next time will be THE ONE and you'll be fussing about sleepless nights in a year's time. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Big huge squeezy lift-you-off-the-ground hugs, Milty... I am so sorry, and I completely understand the mixed feelings....

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## LLbean

it will work out Milty


----------



## crystal443

Milty, I am so sorry you have to go through this :hugs::hugs::hugs: I still have conflicting emotions about things and I really think I don't look at a BFP the same way I once did :shrug:

We were told the same, to start trying again right away and that we're more fertile after a chemical but only try when your ready to try again:hugs::hugs: If there's a positive, its that you have some answers and hopefully you can get your sticky BFP next time. 

As the other girls said you'll feel up and down about things, but once you have a mc I think the up down feelings just hang around :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm sure I still hyper O as I even did last month but hopefully like last month it won't be as bad. 

I think we will try again this month as to not waste the opportunity


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope this cycle brings your sticky bean


----------



## Milty

I hope it does for all of us


----------



## More4mom

This is the busiest thread I've ever seen! Wow... 

Thoughts and prayers for all of you lovely ladies. You are all so incredibly inspiring and caring! 

Went for my pre-op the other day, in prep for a hysteroscopy to remove a large polyp. My doctor told me that the polyp was very large and right at the opening of the cervix. She thinks that it's been blocking the spermies from getting in and doing their job (TMI, sorry). Imagine! All these months and I've had a solid block right at the gate. Crap! Happy that it's coming out next week, but super annoyed that it's been there for so long without knowing!


----------



## Bravemom

More4mom said:


> This is the busiest thread I've ever seen! Wow...
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for all of you lovely ladies. You are all so incredibly inspiring and caring!
> 
> Went for my pre-op the other day, in prep for a hysteroscopy to remove a large polyp. My doctor told me that the polyp was very large and right at the opening of the cervix. She thinks that it's been blocking the spermies from getting in and doing their job (TMI, sorry). Imagine! All these months and I've had a solid block right at the gate. Crap! Happy that it's coming out next week, but super annoyed that it's been there for so long without knowing!

Omg :growlmad:Hiw incredibly annoying and frustrating ,:nope:Glad you are getting it removed :thumbup::hugs::nope:


----------



## peacebaby

More4mom said:


> Went for my pre-op the other day, in prep for a hysteroscopy to remove a large polyp. My doctor told me that the polyp was very large and right at the opening of the cervix. She thinks that it's been blocking the spermies from getting in and doing their job (TMI, sorry). Imagine! All these months and I've had a solid block right at the gate. Crap! Happy that it's coming out next week, but super annoyed that it's been there for so long without knowing!

Great that you found out and hopefully this is your fix! Good luck with the op, hope it all goes smoothly:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Morning Bmom hope last night went to plan:winkwink:


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Morning Bmom hope last night went to plan:winkwink:

Good morning beautiful :flower:Yes it did :winkwink:But had a massive temp drop today :nope:Don't know if it's my cold or o is today instead of yesterday :shrug:Am getting loads of pains again today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Could be the cold but hopefully you've done enough or maybe an insurance session tonight:winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Could be the cold but hopefully you've done enough or maybe an insurance session tonight:winkwink:

Don't know if I can push it :haha:Have already dtd five nights out of the last seven ,my o was early last month so decided to strt early and then I late :dohh::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

It sounds like you've covered your bases very well, don't worry i'm sure it will be fine :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Hi everyone. :flower:

Well, the boys started school a couple of weeks ago and my life is currently insane.:wacko: I know that with my dd I just took her everywhere with us, but right now, I honestly don't know what I would do if I was sick with morning sickness or had a newborn. How weird is it that I am happy that I don't have either one of those right now. :shrug: 

M4M- :dohh:. Crap. I'm glad you finally found out what the issue was. I'm torn between doing more testing for myself of just leaving things alone. Hope the procedure is over quick and you can get back to ttc right away. :thumbup:

Bmom- I think you have your bases covered. 5 out of 7 nights sounds perfect. Who ever said you stop having sex when you have kids just didn't make it a priority. We have had sex 4 out of the past 5 nights. :blush:

Milty- :hugs:

Crystal and Peace- keep trucking on with the new meds and protocols. :thumbup:

Happy- :hugs:

Hi to Suki, Jen, LL, Hopeful, Jax, butterfly, alison, and everyone else. :flower:


----------



## peacebaby

Ok Ready whats your secret? A busy life and you still manage 4 nights out of 5:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I need some serious lessons! 

And yes trucking on is what it feels. A heavy load of meds thats getting me nowhere fast. Moving on to a more intense treatment plan next cycle :shrug:

You seem to be positively appreciating the 'silver lining', if one can call it that and that's a good place to be.


----------



## crystal443

Good Morning Girls,

Ready- I swear it gets more difficult as the kids get older, I always thought once they were teens it would be easier but they stay up later then us most nights :wacko::haha::haha:

Peace- Let's hope the more intensive cycle works :hugs:

Bmom- Your well covered:thumbup: I think you'll be fine, I always think its the swimmers that are already there that get the job done:winkwink:

More4mom- glad your getting rid of the polyp but how frustrating to know that's been the problem....a fast BFP for you once its removed??:hugs::hugs:

Milty- How are you doing today?:hugs::hugs: Hope today was a bit better for you

Liz- Good morning hope all is well, I'm on my way to say hi now:flower:

Jen- how are you doing?


Morning everyone else:flower:


----------



## More4mom

readyformore said:


> Hi everyone. :flower:
> 
> M4M- :dohh:. Crap. I'm glad you finally found out what the issue was. I'm torn between doing more testing for myself of just leaving things alone. Hope the procedure is over quick and you can get back to ttc right away. :thumbup:
> :flower:

Hi Ready... Thanks so much!! I can't wait for it to all be over! I am a bit nervous. Yet, I sure wish I would have tested all of this stuff sooner... Imagine! All those cycles - 19 to be exact - useless because of the size, location of a polyp blocking the way. Who knew??? Good luck to you - if you decide to do more tests, what tests would you do? ((Hugs))


----------



## More4mom

crystal443 said:


> Good Morning Girls,
> 
> More4mom- glad your getting rid of the polyp but how frustrating to know that's been the problem....a fast BFP for you once its removed??:hugs::hugs:
> :

Thanks Crystal... I sure hope a BFP once removed. Wouldn't that just be the coolest?? LOL


----------



## Milty

Well actually I have a stupid question...

How long is it supposed to take to physically feel normal again? I'm so tired I had to take a nap after work. Also my chest still feels heavy. Also how long does the bleeding last?


----------



## crystal443

I did bleed a bit longer with the chemicals and I was tired for a week or so, I really think its the hormones that go up and then have to come back down. If your needing to take a nap then do it :thumbup: Your body is needing the rest, I also O'd later the next cycles the first was cd 22 and the cycle after the last chemical it was cd 24 so you may have to keep a close eye on when you O if you are going to try this month. I thought it wasn't going to happen and the I O'd out of the blue late inmy cycle. That being said I'm sure some women may O early after a chemical or right on time so just keep an eye on things.

As for your sore chest, it takes a week or so to feel "normal" again I found once the bleeding stopped I was feeling back to myself again but the first few days were rough :thumbup: Be kind to yourself, if your tired then rest:) I think it also allows your body time to recover a bit faster too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I did start temping already so I won't miss any signs


----------



## crystal443

Yeah I did too, some ladies take a break after a chemical but FS told me if possible not to waste the opportunity :shrug: Its really up to each person but things go back to normal pretty quick with chemicals. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

This is probably bad for me but I almost can't believe I was really pg. I mean I it's hard to think I've had a loss because I hadn't really thought I was pg except for a split second. 

I'm also to scared to go down this thought process because I know and my doc confirmed my best chances lay in the next two months. If I ever want to hold another one of my babies again it may be now or never. So I can't stress or worry ...


----------



## crystal443

I understand what your saying, and that's the thing with chemicals its over and done with so quick it doesn't feel real :thumbup: on the other side of that if things have to end its much better its ends in a chemical then further along :hugs::hugs: 

I never thought we'd get a BFP again especially after trying for so bloody long after DS but it does happen, thankfully :thumbup: It will be stressful in your TWW but if you talk about it it does seem to ease things a bit but I would be lying if I said you won't worry now. I worry I won't get a BFP and I worry I will get a BFP :shrug: 

Will you be starting progesterone after you O this time or will you and see for a BFP?


----------



## LLbean

I know what you mean Crystal... That's why I always say now I don't just want a BFP... I want a healthy sticky BFP that produces a heathy baby ;)


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> I know what you mean Crystal... That's why I always say now I don't just want a BFP... I want a healthy sticky BFP that produces a heathy baby ;)

I actually remember when you wrote that in your journal and its so true, its one thing to get the BFP but its another ballgame to get the healthy sticky bean:thumbup: I never ask for just a BFP since then, I now ask for a BFP with a healthy sticky bean and healthy baby:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Good morning hopeful :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

morning, Bmom! How are you today?

It's 1:30am and I can't sleep so googling (baaad idea!)


----------



## Milty

The Progestrone bit us the kicker. My levels have always been great in my 21 day blood test. But now I'm not sure. I still have tons if it if I need it.


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> This is probably bad for me but I almost can't believe I was really pg. I mean I it's hard to think I've had a loss because I hadn't really thought I was pg except for a split second.
> 
> I'm also to scared to go down this thought process because I know and my doc confirmed my best chances lay in the next two months. If I ever want to hold another one of my babies again it may be now or never. So I can't stress or worry ...

Milty lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thats the thing with a chemical - its hard to actually believe it and the truth is most people, esp docs, doubt it when you say you have had one thats why i had the beta in June so I could prove it, sad but real. It all happens so quick that your head's in a spin the whole time. Then when its over you have to step back, come to terms with it and move on because the next precious cycle awaits. The whole process is a whirlwind so what you're feeling is perfectly normal. But you will get through it! Physically, it varies so much and a lot depends on your body deals with the hormonal swing. My ov stayed pretty much the same but its a good idea to be more careful than usual so you dont miss anything.


----------



## peacebaby

LLbean said:


> I know what you mean Crystal... That's why I always say now I don't just want a BFP... I want a healthy sticky BFP that produces a heathy baby ;)

My mantra is for a healthy live baby here at home. I doubt I will ever relax even it the was 38th week! I may sound crazy but it is what it is.

I've just come back from an traumatic 3hr IV. My goodness it took three massive needles to get a cannula going. Eventually the nurse did it on the back of my hand, it was so painful i was ready to say forget it. I was anxious the whole time and got obsessed about whether the medicine was actually going in :blush: Met a lady there who has been ttc for 10 yrs, this is her 9th Ivf cycle and the only bfp she got was an ectopic 5 yrs ago. She said she's giving up after this and really didnt have much hope left for this cycle. I felt so terribly sad for her and very guilty for my 3 bfps even though they were mc's. I really hope & pray it works out for her. 

The realisation that this immune protocol doesn't always fix things hit me real hard because she had it for the last 3 ivf's. I knew that well enough but to be faced with someone for whom it hasn't worked made it real :(


----------



## LLbean

peacebaby said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Crystal... That's why I always say now I don't just want a BFP... I want a healthy sticky BFP that produces a heathy baby ;)
> 
> My mantra is for a healthy live baby here at home. I doubt I will ever relax even it the was 38th week! I may sound crazy but it is what it is.
> 
> I've just come back from an traumatic 3hr IV. My goodness it took three massive needles to get a cannula going. Eventually the nurse did it on the back of my hand, it was so painful i was ready to say forget it. I was anxious the whole time and got obsessed about whether the medicine was actually going in :blush: Met a lady there who has been ttc for 10 yrs, this is her 9th Ivf cycle and the only bfp she got was an ectopic 5 yrs ago. She said she's giving up after this and really didnt have much hope left for this cycle. I felt so terribly sad for her and very guilty for my 3 bfps even though they were mc's. I really hope & pray it works out for her.
> 
> The realisation that this immune protocol doesn't always fix things hit me real hard because she had it for the last 3 ivf's. I knew that well enough but to be faced with someone for whom it hasn't worked made it real :(Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

I am sending everyone major :hugs: 

Our points of view and bottom lines have become so skewed because of this TTC'ing...all of us have seen and experienced the heartache of losses be they CP's, MMC's or all out M/C's... It really makes me think that there is so much *more* we can impart on the younger generations...for example...I *wholeheartedly* would have loved to bank my eggs before 40...I just never thought ahead, nor did I think I would need it...but going through what we have been through, I'd do it in a heartbeat.

I was thinking the other day...when we get to the end [our baby in our arms]...we don't always think of (remember) how we got there...but thankfully, so many of us have documented and journaled the way...


----------



## Bravemom

Rashaa said:


> I am sending everyone major :hugs:
> 
> Our points of view and bottom lines have become so skewed because of this TTC'ing...all of us have seen and experienced the heartache of losses be they CP's, MMC's or all out M/C's... It really makes me think that there is so much *more* we can impart on the younger generations...for example...I *wholeheartedly* would have loved to bank my eggs before 40...I just never thought ahead, nor did I think I would need it...but going through what we have been through, I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I was thinking the other day...when we get to the end [our baby in our arms]...we don't always think of (remember) how we got there...but thankfully, so many of us have documented and journaled the way...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> I've just come back from an traumatic 3hr IV. My goodness it took three massive needles to get a cannula going. Eventually the nurse did it on the back of my hand, it was so painful i was ready to say forget it. I was anxious the whole time and got obsessed about whether the medicine was actually going in :blush: Met a lady there who has been ttc for 10 yrs, this is her 9th Ivf cycle and the only bfp she got was an ectopic 5 yrs ago. She said she's giving up after this and really didnt have much hope left for this cycle. I felt so terribly sad for her and very guilty for my 3 bfps even though they were mc's. I really hope & pray it works out for her.
> 
> The realisation that this immune protocol doesn't always fix things hit me real hard because she had it for the last 3 ivf's. I knew that well enough but to be faced with someone for whom it hasn't worked made it real :(




:nope: That poor poor woman. I can't even imagine. 

Sorry the IVF went so poorly and you got a big reality check. Can't we just live under a bubble until our treatments are over? :hugs:

You've lost 3 babies Peace, why in the world would you feel guilty for that? :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Rashaa said:


> I am sending everyone major :hugs:
> 
> Our points of view and bottom lines have become so skewed because of this TTC'ing...all of us have seen and experienced the heartache of losses be they CP's, MMC's or all out M/C's... It really makes me think that there is so much *more* we can impart on the younger generations...for example...I *wholeheartedly* would have loved to bank my eggs before 40...I just never thought ahead, nor did I think I would need it...but going through what we have been through, I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I was thinking the other day...when we get to the end [our baby in our arms]...we don't always think of (remember) how we got there...but thankfully, so many of us have documented and journaled the way...

Hi Rashaa! :flower:
I like your points here. :thumbup:

I have to say that after my own experiences, I'm that person.......I'm the "baby pusher." :haha: For those couples I know that are planning on having kids, but haven't gotten started yet I do annoy them with reasons why they shouldn't wait. You just never know what's going to happen. I ended up with 3 kids but it's only because I started this whole business at 23. I'm not sure how much egg freezing would have helped me, but I can see why you'd push that to other women. I've been diagnosed as infertile twice and technically, I wasn't even 35 with either diagnosis. :wacko:

I've been thinking about how I got here a lot too. My first son was an infertility baby and #2 and #3 were not. I've told people that you do forget and it morphs into normalcy. And I still believe that it is true. But, for me.........I wanted to forget about it. Infertility is so hard for me and it just makes everything else tainted in some weird way. I was ready to drop it all and put it behind me after my son was born. Going through it all again, I realize that I never dealt with the issues that I had, I had just buried them. That may have worked indefinitely if I hadn't gone on to ltttc again. I like to think that I kept the productive personality attributes that ltttc gives us; compassion, sensitivity, empathy, sympathy. But I really didn't want to carry the infertility experience with me all the time. I think that's where I am again right now. I'm just tired of carrying it with me all the time. It's a fuc*ing burden sometimes. Probably those that are going through treatment right now won't believe me when I say it, but it got to the point where I didn't even think about my own infertility and fertility treatments for about a year at a time. Maybe once a year, I would remember how my son got to me; and that's probably only because I would hear the word IUI. I'm also pretty certain that my spontaneous conceptions of #2 and #3 influenced that as well. My fertility treatment baby is just as brilliant and troublesome as the other two. So how hard or easy the conception was became irrelevant to me. I wonder if that even makes sense. :shrug:

But, we are all different and perhaps others will find it more productive to carry the memories with them. Maybe they deal with them differently, instead of burring them like I did :haha:. 

I like the journaling, but I don't know if I will be revisiting it in the future. Maybe? I know that this community has been invaluable to me. I wish I had found something like this 11 years ago when I was struggling and nobody talked about. It was so isolating, but you guys know how I feel. It's amazing really to have you ladies here to share the burden with. Just knowing that you're not alone is a enormous spiritual lift. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Well Ready I can tell you this did not exist 11 years ago. I know because I looked. Even about 7 years ago I looked and found a site that was mostly everyday mom type stuff with 1 thread about infertility.


----------



## crystal443

Good Morning Ladies 

Peace- We were told even though we had the mmc and 2 chemicals we have a great shot at getting pregnant with a sticky bean :shrug: even with the immunity etc. so hang in there, your doing all you can do and now its just waiting for it to happen :thumbup: 

Milty- hang in there :hugs::hugs:

Rashaa- I wish I had banked eggs in my twenties :shrug: I've already told DD I'm willing to pay for her to bank her eggs when she's ready in her mid 20's, if she doesn't need them she can donate them but she will have them if she needs them, I do not want her to go through what I have.

Ready-I rarely think about how hard it was to get pregnant with DD and then DS was Clomid and 1 month of trying :shrug: I know both pregnancies were hard but I forget about that as well :shrug: Life takes over and we forget or we may not try again if we really remember how hard things were. After DS we didn't obsses about TTC for a 3rd we just NTNP and thought it would happen. How silly was I? Why did I leave things so long when I knew something was wrong :nope: Maybe it was all of the doctors telling me it would happen to be patient :shrug: with small kids time passes in a blur but I really wish I wouldn't have left things so long :thumbup:

Liz- good morning, how are you? I'm on my way to say hi :)

Bmom- GOOD MORNING:) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had or is having a fantastic day.

Today, my Doc and I basically got fussed at by a snotty ole heifer (FS) who told us that without IUI, IVF, or a myriad of other things, at 40 I am too old to believe I can successfully conceive, much less carry to term since we've been trying for a while now with only miscarriages to show for it. Doc and I both felt she was not even interested in helping us figure out some things. He had asked her for a conference call so we could ask some questions and get her expertise. I think she may resent him trying to help me vs just sending me on to her?

For those of you who have successfully conceived and carried to term or are having a successful pregnancy now, how old were you when you conceived? I hope I'm not being too intrusive by asking such. I figure we talk about a LOT of things openly so surely age is okay?

Also, for those of you who use progesterone, do you use it all cycle or part way? Do you find it is more effective placing it in one area over another? Do you take a break after so many days of using it? I tried to approach the subject with her and basically got told it causes cancer and she would recommend the synthetic over natural progesterone cream. I pretty much tuned her out after that. I was seething mad!

I was SOOOOO excited for that phone conference call that I couldn't fall asleep last night. Then she went and ruined it! Within 10 minutes, I wanted badly to slap the snot out of a rock since I couldn't get hold of her! uugghh. I fear I'm not going to be accused of having nice thoughts toward her anytime soon!


----------



## crystal443

H0peful, so sorry it didn't go well :nope: From personal experience it can take going to a few FS until you find the right fit, but as you said maybe she was upset that you weren't just sent on? I've just turned 38 so I can't answer your question about pregnancy etc but I'm sure the other ladies will answer.

It can be discouraging when you get a snotty FS but there are some great ones out there as well :thumbup: My FS treats women well into their 40's so I'm not sure why she thinks because your 40 its all over :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

40 is to old? man I guess lots of us are screwed then LOL

I hear people having kids even in their late 40s...don't let that get to you...stupid people putting fears in our heads


----------



## H0pefulagain

My favorite part (please note heavy sarcasm) was when she told me it was irresponsible to be having children after 35 unless you are in great health and pay close attention to your daily vitamin intake. She warned of Downs and a couple of other issues. 

I fully realize I'm no spring chicken but I sure didn't think I was on death's doorstep just yet!


----------



## LLbean

how old is this "specialist"? and I do use the term loosely


----------



## crystal443

Well FS told us he treats women well into their 40's and just had a woman 42(yes, Liz on DHEA) :haha: pregnant with twins and so far its going great :shrug: 

It really depends on the individual as well some ladies are really fertile and some are not :shrug: Don't let it get to you though, if she thinks after 35 is too old then she probably shouldn't be a FS :)


----------



## H0pefulagain

I don't know. I'm bad at age guessing but I'd bet she's in mid to late 50's. We decided she probably ate her young and has no clue what wanting a child is or she might have been a tad less abrasive.


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> how old is this "specialist"? and I do use the term loosely

I was wondering the same:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

H0pefulagain said:


> I don't know. I'm bad at age guessing but I'd bet she's in mid to late 50's. We decided she probably ate her young and has no clue what wanting a child is or she might have been a tad less abrasive.

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

maybe she is bitter about her own age LOL


----------



## Jennifer01

Hope: Let me start by saying I hate that fs. What's the point of being in that field if you can't be sensitive to what people are going through? It's not even like what she was saying was correct really. Sounds alot like the first fs I went to-I called her robot hamster, she was very rodent like and also robotic! Bizarre! So since you asked for ages, I was 34 when I started trying hard, but about 32 when we started ntnp. I am 37 now I got my first bfp since I was 19. 

Peace I'm sorry you have had a hard time with treatment. It will all be worth it one day soon. I can't even imagine, I'm terrible with medical procedures, you are so brave!:hugs:

Milty :hugs:So sorry about what happened, but the silver lining is of course you know now it's possible and you can use the "increased fertility" period for the next few months. Hope you are recovering well and looking forward to seeing good things from you in the near future:thumbup:

Ready, crystal, bmom, Alison, more, LL, anyone I've missed, good evening, hoping you are all doing great :hugs:

Ive been a bit mia because I've been struggling with awful headaches and feeling a bit depressed, I think just from exhaustion. Of course Im terrified to complain (we talked about this before!) but I will say it hasnt been smooth sailing. Even if I'm not always replying, I'm always checking in on you all and cheering you all on from my couch! Love to you all!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jen if you don't start complaining I'm gonna beat you with a wet noodle.

Also to everyone I know I'm from a different culture but I think you guys worry about being polite to much. You take others feelings far over yours when your the one reaching out for help. Happy said something really grat once but my brain is not working so I'll be looking for it. You guys need to speak your minds.

Hopeful I would have told that lady I didn't think she was being sensitive 

Now I will say don't be like me and come down totally hard on someone not aware of what's going on (I still feel bad). 

But that hussy of a FS knows dam well that women in their 40's get pg all the time. In fact last year or maybe the year before the two most common ages to conceive we're 22 and 42. You are paying for that consult ask her to do her job.

Ok I will shut it now


----------



## H0pefulagain

Thank you, ladies. I'm almost over my snit fit now...almost, but being female, I reserve the right to be fickle and go back at fussing again! :wacko:

Milty, don't ever shut up. I for one, adore you and your candid thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Jenn, you have a reason to complain! Pregnancy is not glamorous, comfortable, or even kind to our bodies! It is much like labor but in a milder form. You get to be miserable for a while for an awesome end result. Please do complain, whine, fuss, moan, etc. That way when it is our turn, we can do so without feeling badly! 

I do hope you get to feeling better soon and get to enjoy some of your preggers time! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty i love that wet noodle you're beating Jen with :haha::haha:

Hopeful - I could relate an infinite number of cases where ladies 40+ have successfully given birth that we were told about by both my doctors but I really dont think the utter tosh that "FS" dished out deserves even that! Which century is she living in? I think you're right though she probably didn't like your dr calling her rather than sending you to her. Rather then be flattered by that gesture she may be have been professionally irked by it and took it out on you. If you're looking for someone who will work with your local doc,try Dr Bravermann. I know my dr who is an reproductive immune specialist has happily worked with Dr B on difficult cases- they put the patient's success above their ego's to get the job done. Also, once you get the book, you will have more information to go by. 

Ready, my DH asked me the same question. I guess i felt bad that in 2.5 yrs I've had 3 bfps while that poor woman had none. She was lovely and not morbid at all but the burden of that sadness was unmistakable. About forgetting the difficulty of what you went through, I think that tends to happen with most difficulties/crisis we go through in life, once on the other side the memory of it all tends to fade. I think its almost a instinctive survival mechanism.

Jen, if you don't complain I'll worry. I want hear that you're feeling gross and falling asleep while standing :haha: If you're feeling awful it means your LO is growing nicely and your hormone levels are rocketing, so please complain, it's comforting to hear:winkwink: Besides only celebs can pretend its all fun, high heels and glory.


----------



## Jennifer01

For the record one of my best friends had her LO at 41, after 3 mc's. He is one and lovely and perfect!

I think I fell into the infertility trap of thinking that when I finally get pg obviously rainbows will shoot out of my ass. Rainbows are one of the only things that hasn't. Sorry TMI.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:to everyone!


----------



## peacebaby

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hopeful - sorry your FS was a bitch. The 1st one we saw said I was so old if I got pregnant I'd die & leave the children I have without a mother & did I want that?! The other we saw -after about 18 months we were so traumatised from first FS said we would only get pregnant by DEIVF so suggested going to Spain. Which may be true but it would be nice to have a dr on your side doing their best. Hopefully you'll find another dr who is right for you both:hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxx


----------



## Jennifer01

sukisam said:


> Hopeful - sorry your FS was a bitch. The 1st one we saw said I was so old if I got pregnant I'd die & leave the children I have without a mother & did I want that?! The other we saw -after about 18 months we were so traumatised from first FS said we would only get pregnant by DEIVF so suggested going to Spain. Which may be true but it would be nice to have a dr on your side doing their best. Hopefully you'll find another dr who is right for you both:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxx

Oh my suki, how did you not punch that fs?! You are one patient lady!


----------



## Bravemom

sukisam said:
 

> Hopeful - sorry your FS was a bitch. The 1st one we saw said I was so old if I got pregnant I'd die & leave the children I have without a mother & did I want that?! The other we saw -after about 18 months we were so traumatised from first FS said we would only get pregnant by DEIVF so suggested going to Spain. Which may be true but it would be nice to have a dr on your side doing their best. Hopefully you'll find another dr who is right for you both:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxx

Omg :cry::growlmad:That's disgusting :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And where have you been my lovely ,I have missssed you :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

I did tell her she was in the wrong job and totally lacked compassion- I told her she should be ashamed to call herself a dr & told her I found her insensitive, brutal as well as being WRONG! I was supposed to have a vag ultrasound & i said theres no say i would have you anywhere near my body! Imade a formal complaint & refused to pay for the consultation & recommended they send her on a communication course. I was feisty but it did affect me a lot 

Bmom- I missed you all too just been really busy & have had a horrible migraine the last 2 days:growlmad:. I'm 3dpo so I think we're cycle buddies hope you're okay sweetie :hugs:

Peace- I hope you've recovered from your ordeal :hugs:

Crystal- I know what you mean about regretting leaving things so long- me too most of all I regret the vasectomy but amazingly I have managed to accept it was the right decision at the time & you can only do what you think is right with the info you have at the time :hugs:

Jen- feel free to moan whenever you want! When I was pregnant with dd it was only a couple of months of Emily being born sleeping and I was luking for England but felt I couldn't moan cos I was lucky to be pregnant again:hugs:

Hopeful- hope you're getting over the video consult I cried for days after mine. Hope you're okay :hugs:

Ready- I admire your ability to have lots of sex with 3 kids the older mine get the harder it is for us they go to bed so late now!:hugs:

Hi to LL, HA, BF, and anyone else I've forgotten:hugs:

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Jennifer01 said:


> For the record one of my best friends had her LO at 41, after 3 mc's. He is one and lovely and perfect!
> 
> I think I fell into the infertility trap of thinking that when I finally get pg obviously rainbows will shoot out of my ass. Rainbows are one of the only things that hasn't. Sorry TMI.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:to everyone!

Jen :rofl::rofl: your post has made my night! Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Oh wow, I can't believe how some of you have been spoken too by FS's, Health Care Professionals, whatever they are, god that's just terrible....

Suki, you know what you wrote to Crystal about regretting things about doing things at the time bc we thought it was the right thing to do, I know what you mean.... Hindsight is such a valuable thing, also scares the pants off you to and the odd F*** it why the hell did I do that :shrug: if only we could go back and change the past instead we have to do what's best for the future....I'm giving myself my own pep talk here :haha::haha:

Everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> Oh wow, I can't believe how some of you have been spoken too by FS's, Health Care Professionals, whatever they are, god that's just terrible....
> 
> Suki, you know what you wrote to Crystal about regretting things about doing things at the time bc we thought it was the right thing to do, I know what you mean.... Hindsight is such a valuable thing, also scares the pants off you to and the odd F*** it why the hell did I do that :shrug: if only we could go back and change the past instead we have to do what's best for the future....I'm giving myself my own pep talk here :haha::haha:
> 
> Everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax you seem different and I like it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

sukisam said:


> I did tell her she was in the wrong job and totally lacked compassion- I told her she should be ashamed to call herself a dr & told her I found her insensitive, brutal as well as being WRONG! I was supposed to have a vag ultrasound & i said theres no say i would have you anywhere near my body! Imade a formal complaint & refused to pay for the consultation & recommended they send her on a communication course. I was feisty but it did affect me a lot
> 
> Bmom- I missed you all too just been really busy & have had a horrible migraine the last 2 days:growlmad:. I'm 3dpo so I think we're cycle buddies hope you're okay sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Peace- I hope you've recovered from your ordeal :hugs:
> 
> Crystal- I know what you mean about regretting leaving things so long- me too most of all I regret the vasectomy but amazingly I have managed to accept it was the right decision at the time & you can only do what you think is right with the info you have at the time :hugs:
> 
> Jen- feel free to moan whenever you want! When I was pregnant with dd it was only a couple of months of Emily being born sleeping and I was luking for England but felt I couldn't moan cos I was lucky to be pregnant again:hugs:
> 
> Hopeful- hope you're getting over the video consult I cried for days after mine. Hope you're okay :hugs:
> 
> Ready- I admire your ability to have lots of sex with 3 kids the older mine get the harder it is for us they go to bed so late now!:hugs:
> 
> Hi to LL, HA, BF, and anyone else I've forgotten:hugs:
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good for you for complaining but I'm so sorry you were made to feel like that :cry:,sorry for the migraine and I hope you got your shags in :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki I'm glad you complained especially if you were seeing her as a private patient. Do you always get migraines at this point in your cycle? I seem to recall you saying similar a few moons ago. It may be worth checking if its a pattern.

I naively expected female doctors to be more empathetic but it seems the opposite actually. My GP told me, when I was smack in the middle of my second mc to 'just go home and be happy that I was pregnant.' When it turned it the way it did I made sure she learnt a lesson & she swallowed her words and now she'll do anything I ask. I like it better this way and hope she'll think about what she says to another lady in the same situation.

Rashaa, how are you? You haven't been around for ages. Hope all is well. I agree with you and Crystal. I do tell young girls that I know not to leave it thinking they have forever. I also tell the younger ladies in my family to see a gynae if anything is amiss with AF. So many women suffer through their teens with endo etc and only come to find out its a problem when they ttc.

Jen I'm still giggling at the lack of rainbows....:haha:

Bmom hope you're keeping busy this 2ww :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :)

Suki- I agree about making decisions that seemed right at the time :thumbup: If only we could go back and change things :) As for DEIVF, if I'm honest :) I would have gone for it long ago if Australia allowed annonymous egg donors. Its only because we have to leave the country to do it for 2 weeks that is difficult. The other frustrating thing is if I did find a known donor here she has to be finished having her own babies which usually leaves the donor in my age bracket:shrug: I'm scared its leaving me with the some of the same problems I have now so if IVF doesn't work or we can't get a sticky bean with my eggs we have some big decisions to make :thumbup: Also, I always got migraines at O and AF but they have stopped :shrug: I think it might be DHEA that has regulated my hormones but the pharmacist said Vitex is also good. I don't take it though I didn't want to add more to the mix :wacko:

Jen-Please complain :) Those headaches are no fun when I had my BFP in Feb I had a constant headache :nope: def not rainbows out the ass:haha::haha:

Peace- My first FS was a woman and she was very abbrasive:nope: She spoke to me only and was just so abrupt. If it wasn't straight forward IVF she couldn't be bothered:shrug: I choe her because she was a woman but I think she was one of the rudest doctors I've ever had:shrug: DH hated going to the appointments so I'm glad I found my current FS :)

Liz-Some of the ads on here are unbelievable, I get one that it constantly opens..very frustrating and then I get some about babies with six arms and legs :wacko: 

Jax- Hi, nice to see you back:hugs: Regrets hey? I have lots, some TTC and some non TTC that's for sure:hugs::hugs:

Bmom- Good morning lovely, how are things? I've got everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs::hugs:

H0peful- glad your calmed down, I agree with Peace I really think she was pissed you didn't go to her. She would have suggested IVF I guarantee it:thumbup: Some are in the profession to help and some are in it for the money. You need to find an FS that is in the profession to help women have babies:thumbup:

Milty- Good morning, how are things for you today?

Well we missed BD last night:haha::haha: its ok though we'll catch it tonight I'm not Oing anyway:thumbup: We had so much to do last night by the time we got home we were beat :dohh:


----------



## alison29

Thanks for all your posts I love you guys...Jen pg is a roller coaster if you feel bad vent! i can understand your reservations on that end though. I faked myself out with stupid evap lines today sooo lame thats me


----------



## Bravemom

alison29 said:


> Thanks for all your posts I love you guys...Jen pg is a roller coaster if you feel bad vent! i can understand your reservations on that end though. I faked myself out with stupid evap lines today sooo lame thats me

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning all :wave:

Bmom- hurray for your crosshairs :happydance::hugs:

Peace- yeah I do seem to get migraines between O and AF what is really upsetting for me is that's the reason OH had veasectomy cos I couldn't take the pill cos of my migraines. And now I get bloody migraines anyway :growlmad::growlmad: 

I was on DHEA and COCk but i had a very hairy chin + tash :blush: and bad sopts on my face and chest which I think was the DHEA? I'm on the 2nd month of vitex and it did help with migraines, sore boobs, heavy AF before so I'm hoping it will again. In fact last AF was bearable so I guess it's working alreay. 

DHEA- to take or not to take that is the question?! answers on a postcard ladies :haha:

Crystal + Jax- Yeah we all made the best decisions at the time so not beating ourselves up is the way to go i say :thumbup::hugs:

Crystal- we would've gone to Spain for DEIVF cos of the anononymous egg donors too. I was up for it OH not so much so i think that ship has sailed. It didn't matter whose egg it was for me- i'd happily adopt another child but OH is not so sure :hugs:

Hi to hopeful, Jax, Milty, ready. jen, LL, HA, and anyone else I've forgotten have a great day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

I'm on my phone and accidentally reported your post Suki:blush:The icons are too small.

Dhea - the safest way to decide is to first get a very simple testosterone test. You can ask your GP for this, just say you feeling strange and would like to check this and maybe throw in thyroid for good measure. If your level is normal or low then it is safe to start a low dose and check again before increasing the dose. It can work but it does increase testosterone, which if it gets too high can affect ovulation. Best to be safe. 

I'm speaking off the top of my head here Suki but I read on Dr Beers book that migraines etc after Ov could be an indicator that there may be an immune response. It could be a sign of hormonal deficiencies and you 're right Vitex does help with that. 


Ladies I'm in limbo land once again. BFNs at 12&13 dpo, very crampy etc so I stopped clexane and progesterone fully expecting AF. I was just excited with the nice LP, it's usually short and last month was only 9 days. I also had an immune flare last Thurs/Fri so that can't be good. But here i am still no AF, my cycles are never this long, except with the chemical. Feels like its about to start, had some spotting Wed night but that was it. I'm sick of knicker checking. No pee sticks and quite frankly I'm not sure I want to put myself through that again. I'm just waiting for the dr to call me back, will hear what he thinks and see if I can get betas. Same old pattern as my second mc and the chemical in June. Lets see....

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday
Xxxx


----------



## sukisam

Peace -as ever very informative I love your posts they do help :thumbup:. Will have a think re bloods etc + going back on the DHEA. I have a feeling I shoud look at DR Beers book but quite frankly I'm too scared!!

Sorry about limbo land its never a good place to be - how many dpo are you now? Dare I say if the spotting wed was implantation you wouldn't get positive hpt till today? I understand the not wanting to POAS sorry for you hun but could it be good news? FX it's not a chemical. Keep us posted after you've spoken to Dr :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

Suki- I would def get your doctor to check testosterone levels before you take DHEA, as for Vitex I've never taken it before but the pharmacist did suggest it works for "hormonal" migraines. I also had my thyroid levels checked which were fine so the DHEA was prescribed for low AMH only but FS said it would help with migraines as well because of the low AMH :)

Peace- I so hope this is your cycle :hugs::hugs: I've got everything crossed for you:thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks girls! Suki I'm either 16 or 17 dpo, I think 17. Wouldnt that be far too late for implantation? Even if it was late implantation that's usually not good and especially after 13 dpo when I got an unmistakable Bfn. I'm very crampy so maybe AF is just late. Dr says to wait until Mon if no AF he'll do a beta. 

Keeping busy, I want to enjoy the weekend.

What is everyone up to?


----------



## Bravemom

Peace baby bad girl for reporting sukis post :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::trouble::haha::haha:Fixed for testing again :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:haha::haha: tell me about it! The mods are going to think I'm crazy for reporting such a lovely lady.

Yay for crosshairs! Now you can relax and enjoy yourself :flower:


----------



## Milty

Ok so a couple days ago I figured out my bbt was broke and would go above 97.7. So I've been using a spare and my temps are still up. Also I still have tender breast and fatigue. However, I'm noticing signs O is about to gear up which would be right on time. 

Do you guys think I should start prepping or maybe wait a few days?

Also is BD going to be uncomfortable?


----------



## Milty

Wonder if I ever reported anyone on accident???


----------



## H0pefulagain

I'm cracking up over someone being reported by accident. Glad I'm not the only one that does stuff like that!

Peace, I know it seems unlikely but I'm still hoping for ya this time around! :thumbup:

I think AF is trying to sneak in. I had such a crazy cycle with my bbt's that I just thought maybe, just maybe...but it doesn't look like it.

I'm hoping everyone has a fantastic weekend and is enjoying weather like we have here (gorgeous outside, sunny, but perfect temps in 70's)!


----------



## Milty

Yes I think I will get my son and do a picnic this weekend


----------



## crystal443

Peace-Do you think maybe any of the meds are making you late? I was late last cycle so just wondering if meds might affect the witch's arrival :shrug: I cannot believe you reported one of your own :haha::haha:

Milty- If you think you're gearing up to O and you want to try this month then def go for it :thumbup: It doesn't feel any different then any other month :hugs: so nope it won't hurt, remember with a chemical it only gets to a ball of cells so everything passes very easily :hugs::hugs:

Morning everyone :)


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, I've never noticed any discomfort after a chemical miscarriage. Go for it!

The only issue I've ever noticed is that we both get apprehensive after a miscarriage (chemical or otherwise) so it is harder to just relax and not worry. Doc told me that raises hormones that you don't want and can make it harder to get pregnant. So, I tend to get a stack of books and take hot soaks before bed. It relaxes me greatly and I worry less. I'm also careful what I do on those days (when possible) so as not to stress out.

Jenn, I thought of you today! My daughter brought us a movie to watch. We don't have tv so we all sat down and watched it after work. It's called "What to Expect When You're Expecting". I laughed so hard I cried at times. Some of it is soooo true! If you watch movies, you might want to see it. The gal who does the presentations and finally tells everyone she can't find the "glow", made me think of you being worried about complaining. When she finally breaks down and tells how it REALLY is vs everything being so perfect, I literally laughed till I cried.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hubby is snoring and our Kids all went out together tonight so the house is quiet and I'm not sure if I should be excited or not but I cannot help it. 

The monitor I use has an oral sensor I test with every morning and a vaginal sensor I test with every night. Well, my progesterone has risen a bit over the last few days but tonight it really jumped. AF was supposed to be here today/tonight and nothing. I also do not have my typical headache/migraine and I've not yet started the progesterone cream so something is up. It could just be a fluke but my progesterone levels typically fall off sharply a few days before I start. I guess I'm just scared to be hopeful but I can't help it and I had to share with someone! No one else would understand but I know yall will.

I've read over and over on the instructions for the clear blue preg testing and no where does it say you need to use a first morning urine sample but I've always heard you should so that is what I've always done. I'm going to wait and test in the morning and see what it says....unless the ugly AF witch gets me tonight.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day/night!


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Just a quick :wave: I'm off to a 2 day music festival with the girls and need to beautify myself :thumbup:.

Hope you all have a great weekend:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty- if you're ready shag away it won't hurt :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- Good luck testing, you don't need FMU if your due for AF anytime should be fine :thumbup: It sounds promising :hugs:

Suki- Have fun at the music festival!!!


----------



## crystal443

Peace- quick question, I'm getting close to O and I've broke out in eczema again :nope: same spots...shouldn't this be stopping by now with the steriods?


----------



## Milty

Crystal have you had extra stress?

Hopeful: now we are waiting:test:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Sorry, Milty. I woke up, tested, and then had to address the milk cows. Big Momma (alpha milk cow) will stand at the gate from the field to our yard and holler non-stop if I'm not out there promptly and that wakes everyone up! It was a BFN and it's not too early so who knows?

Suki, that sounds like fun...enjoy! 

Crystal, sorry about the continuing breakouts. I hope they stop soon...no fun!


----------



## peacebaby

Hopeful the jump in progesterone sounds positive. What monitor do you have? Its sounds very comprehensive. I'm jealous of your weather! I braved that movie too and like you thought of Jen:hugs:

Crystal yeah pred should be keeping you eczema free. But sometimes ladies get a flare in the middle of treatment. See if it subsides in the next day or so. Your immune system may be trying to fight back, iykwim? I had a flare last week too. It's scary! 

Suki have fun, you're always doing amazing things!

Alison, saw your post and meant to ask if you 've been given the all clear to ttc now? Fingers crossed for you xxx

Milty go for it! I read somewhere that BDing before OV is better because the sperm can wait around for the egg, but not the other way round. About the discomfort, it's not discomfort but it can feel "different", you may find that you're less sensitive. 

HA, if you're reading, hope you're feeling ok and the cycle is progressing smoothly. All good thoughts for you!

LL, thinking of you! 

Afm lots of cramps, pelvic pain and backache - all my normal AF symptoms. Dh wants me to re-test tomorrow but I'm not desperate to do that. Crystal, you're right progesterone could have delayed AF. My dose was quite high so I think that's more likely.

We're off to have our Saturday afternoon coffee and steal what's left of the Autumn sunshine. Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Milty

HA are you getting close to the extraction? How are your folices doing?


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: if its a BFN cycle why can't AF just show so we can move on? :nope: 

Milty- How are you? How has your weekend been going?

Peace- I think your right :nope: I felt horrible last night in general, my heels were sore and my joints were swelled, fever....blah. Here's a stupid question :wacko: I take fish oil, and vitamin C but isn't that getting my immune system to want to fight things off? I feel better today but I'm now assuming this will go on until I O and I forgot I passed a kidney stone on Friday night which isn't uncommon for me but its been probably 6 months or so since I last had one. I hope the steriods are working my cheeks are a bit puffy...DD asked if I had too much salt becasue my face was swelled:nope::haha: but if I have to take them I hope they're working.

You could be late from the prgesterone :thumbup: but I hope its a BFP, and I hope you enjoyed your coffee with hubby..its getting warm here now. The sun is getting warmer and warmer but I love autumn days, so nice. But then I envy your life in London regardless of the season:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

I had a great day out with DS. Picnic and a hike looking for rocks. I'm now getting ready for a date with DH. We are celebrating 19 years:kiss:Married


----------



## peacebaby

Happy Anniversary Milty :wedding: Congratulations on 19 wonderful yrs. Hope you enjoyed your date.


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal I don't think it could the fish oil or Vit c - those two are immunomodulators but they would work with the steroid not against it. They're also both used to bring down levels of inflammation in different ways. Sometimes a flare like you're describing could be caused by an underlying infection of some sort, the fever also sounds like your body is fighting something off. Any colds or flu going around? Don't worry I'm sure it will settle before Ov. 

Sorry about the predisolone side effects, everyone complains about the swollen face :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks girls. :hugs: I just started stimming on Thursday and my first follie check isn't until Monday. Retrieval is tentatively set for Tuesday 10/2 and transfer tentatively set for Sunday 10/7. 

I am so high-strung over this that I am a mess right now. My mood is cycling from high to low, optimistic to curled up in bed, oh, every 10 minutes or so.... :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: 

My protocol is different this time than the first two... this time dr has me on an estrogen priming protocol (estrogen and ganirelix to downreg before the cycle started), and I'm on a slightly lower dose of stims this time than I was last time... that lower dose has me freaked out because I responded really well on the last cycle at the higher dose so my brain is having a hard time accepting that this is a new cycle, a new protocol, a clean slate... I warned DH this evening not to expect anything even remotely productive from me for the next ten days because I'm waaaayyy too preoccupied with what's going on (or not) in my ovaries. I'm even freaked out because the gonal-f hasn't stung at all this time and my crazy brain wonders if I'm doing it wrong or if there's water in the injection pen instead of FSH. I belong in the f*cking looney bin!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

congratulations Milty! :wedding:


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys was fun to get out.

HA :hugs: I think you have a really good FS try not to worry to much


----------



## Milty

Also if they see your not responding as well they will just up the dosage right?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Also if they see your not responding as well they will just up the dosage right?

Yeah, and that's what they did on my first cycle, but starting with a higher dose recruits more follies for the cycle - upping them later helps the ones that have already been recruited to grow more... the starting dose can make a big difference in the number of eggs you wind up with.


----------



## Rashaa

Hey peacebaby I've been in super lurk mode. Hanging in there...gearing up to move to the States, been a bit stressful :wacko:

And I wanted to wish Milty a very happy anniversary!


----------



## LLbean

Milty texted you but will say it here as well ... Happy anniversary!


----------



## Milty

I'm super excited ....love my DH he is my best friend


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah and technically it's the 25th but today is Sat. ...and we are not really going all out since we are kinda taking our vacay as our gift to each other.


----------



## Milty

Rasha have you tested? Your chart looks promising!


----------



## Bravemom

Happy Anniversary Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Happy Anniversary Milty!!!:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Peace- I think its because O is close, I got alot of EWCM today so i think that's maybe what it is :shrug: This is going to drive me crazy :)

HA- I'm sure it'll be fine:hugs: but IVF is so draining


----------



## Rashaa

Milty said:


> Rasha have you tested? Your chart looks promising!

Heyyyyy! I am holding out til Wednesday. I can't turn FRER's before AF is due usually.....

Ff is not my friend either, it kept jumping between cd12 and cd20 for ovulation!!? Crazy lol I will keep everyone posted. Have some major back pain this am.
:wacko::haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok so I hate to keep bugging you guys but I'm very weirded out by this.

My breast are so tender and seem to be getting worse. Why is it getting worse? I've even had to start wearing bigger bras. My nipples are also burning. Is it going to be like this till my temps drop?

I feel like this is a very cruel thing to happen.


----------



## readyformore

Happy anniversary Milty!! :flower:

Happy.......:hugs:. You're not looney. You've just done it so many times that you have a comparison and you're emotionally invested in it. It makes sense that you are worried about the details.

Rashaa.....no need to stalk. Just pop in. 

Hopeful...I can't imagine being woken up by the milk cow. :wacko: There's something very appealing and simultaneously unappealing about that. :haha:

Hi to Bmom, Jax, Suki, peace, crystal, jen, alison, and everyone else.

We were just camping again this weekend. It was a trick or treat camp so my fruit bowl is now being used as a candy bowl. I will gain 5 pounds quickly. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

ok...thoughts????? What do you think of this test?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5344.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## H0pefulagain

When I invert the colors and then blow it up to 800x with paint, I can see a faint 2nd line! 

Is this why you've been so quiet lately!!??!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, happy anniversary! 19 years is a huge accomplishment!
As my hormones settle back down, I am breast tender on some level but not for more than a few days so that does seem a bit off. Maybe some of the other ladies know more about that but it hasn't been my experience thus far.

Ready, it is appealing in a theoretical sense only! Trust me, at 5am, it is not appealing! I'm typically done milking and walking back to the house before I'm starting to wake up much. :nope:

Happy, hang in there! You're not looney, or if you are, so are the rest of us! I hope this is the one for you.:hugs:

Crystal, I very much know what you mean. I kept fussing that if I'm not going to have a BFP, I wish the nasty witch would get here already. Well, both AF and my hateful heifer neighbor from down the road came so I'll be more specific about that wish in the future! :dohh:

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## LLbean

actually no, that's not my test...although mine have been playing mean tricks on me too lol


----------



## LLbean

here is mine hopeful...but must tell you it was obvious at 11DPO so not sure what that was about lol
 



Attached Files:







380136_10151128078069193_146833123_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## H0pefulagain

Sorry to hear that, Liz. :hugs: Do you think chemicals are really this common or just those of us who seem to have a harder time getting the stubborn little beans to stick?

I cannot see even a slight 2nd line even with blowing it up 800x and inverting the colors. Makes me want to be oh so cautious to get excited if I ever get a BFP again.


----------



## Bravemom

Sorry I can't see anything on either test ,wish I could say I could :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Not sure what that was h0peful... :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

I'm with Bmom. Both tests are single line. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Well witch seems to be making a landing now so... On to IUI


----------



## H0pefulagain

:hugs::hugs:


LLbean said:


> Well witch seems to be making a landing now so... On to IUI


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Well witch seems to be making a landing now so... On to IUI

Sorry babes ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sorry Liz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: If it were a chemical then you should be more fertile for your IUI cycle :thumbup: cmon sticky bean :hugs::hugs:

Morning ladies, hope all is well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> Well witch seems to be making a landing now so... On to IUI

Sending you hugs Liz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hang in there! We are with you hun.


----------



## crystal443

Rashaa your chart is looking really good :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Ok so I hate to keep bugging you guys but I'm very weirded out by this.
> 
> My breast are so tender and seem to be getting worse. Why is it getting worse? I've even had to start wearing bigger bras. My nipples are also burning. Is it going to be like this till my temps drop?
> 
> I feel like this is a very cruel thing to happen.

Yes it's going to be like this until your progesterone falls (progesterone is what makes the boobs feel like they're exploding), and yes, it's incredibly cruel. Totally normal and totally sucks. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

HappyAuntie said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I hate to keep bugging you guys but I'm very weirded out by this.
> 
> My breast are so tender and seem to be getting worse. Why is it getting worse? I've even had to start wearing bigger bras. My nipples are also burning. Is it going to be like this till my temps drop?
> 
> I feel like this is a very cruel thing to happen.
> 
> Yes it's going to be like this until your progesterone falls (progesterone is what makes the boobs feel like they're exploding), and yes, it's incredibly cruel. Totally normal and totally sucks. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Our bodies can be very cruel sometimes, my boobs are the first thing to hurt in pregnancy and the last thing to go back to normal after a mc. Hang in there Milty it won't be much longer and you'll feel much better:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend. I had a fantasic time at the festival it was really warm on the Saturday but pissed it down all of Sunday but we still had a great time. De La Soul were amazing, leaping up and down in our wellies singing me, myself and I-brilliant :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
Took my ages to warm up when I got home about midnight OH had to cuddle me and my freeezing arse :blush::haha: i've included pics of my and one of best mates having fun in the rain we bought silly hats to keep warm and they were very toastie :thumbup:

Hope all you ladies had a good weekend :hugs::hugs:

Bmom- looks like DD's borthday was brilliant. Hope your cold is buggering off :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you feel normal again soon :hugs::hugs:

HA-keeping everything crossed that this is your cycle :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- hope the execema flare up has reduced :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

LL-sorry for AF she's a bitch, hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Peace-Hope you're okay sweetie. I will be picking your's and Crystal's brain later about vitamins and supplements etc :hugs::hugs:

Ready-Hi :wave: hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Have a great day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Brisfest coats.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3









Brisfest hat.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bravemom

Gorgeous pics suki :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

How fun Suki!!

Morning everyone 

:hi: Bmom

I finally had my temp drop so a relief there


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, what a relief you must feel to know where things stand, finally! :hugs:

Suki, that sounds like fun minus the cold and rain part! Which of the two is you? Blonde or Brunette? 

Morning to all you wonderful ladies! I'm hoping today is a good one for all.

Today, I get to see a childhood friend I had not seen in over 21 years (since her wedding). She's a missionary's wife and finally back in the USA for a bit. I'm beyond excited to see her again!


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> Milty, what a relief you must feel to know where things stand, finally! :hugs:
> 
> Suki, that sounds like fun minus the cold and rain part! Which of the two is you? Blonde or Brunette?
> 
> Morning to all you wonderful ladies! I'm hoping today is a good one for all.
> 
> Today, I get to see a childhood friend I had not seen in over 21 years (since her wedding). She's a missionary's wife and finally back in the USA for a bit. I'm beyond excited to see her again!

Aww have fun sweetheart with your friend :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Suki, I am perfectly fine actually :D

H0peful, have fun!

Milty...yey!

Hi lovely Crystal and Bmom


----------



## sukisam

Hopeful- I'm the blonde!
Hope you had fun with your friend
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Good Morning ladies :)

Liz-Good Morning:happydance::happydance::hugs:

Suki- You look adorable in that hat :) 

Milty- yeah for the temp drop, that should mean your hormones are back to normal and you'll ovulate within the next little while so keep a close eye on things:thumbup:

H0peful- I hope you have agreat time with your friend:) 21 years is such a long time to not see someone so enjoy every minute with her :hugs::hugs:

Peace- Good morning:hugs: How are you holding up?

Bmom- Good morning lovely lady:hugs::hugs:

HA- I hope the stimming is going ok and your not too stressed about this cycle:hugs: Easier said, I know:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

We had a blast and I miss her more than I did before she got here! We got into so much trouble together as kids and had so much fun doing so! It's so odd seeing her as a Mom of 4 now. Our kids are all having a hard time seeing us having done the things we did and getting into the mischief we did together. 

She started crying when we started saying our goodbyes and told me she is expecting and so is the other gal that was part of our friendship triangle. We did EVERYTHING together as kids and teens. They are both 40 and 42. I'm trying to just accept it and be thrilled for them but I'm swinging between "why not me too??!!??" and "don't be a selfish ninny and just be thankful for the ones you do have!"


----------



## H0pefulagain

Suki, you are beautiful! (and the hats are cute!)


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad you had a great time H0peful, it is hard to hear someone close is pregnant. We have a couple that are friends and they too were going through IVF treatments when we were etc. IVF worked for her the second time and she's now just made her 12 week announcement, I've known she was pregnant since the cycle so it definatly was not a surprise:nope: I'm so happy for them and wouldn't change their news for anything but it does make me sad that I've had more IVF and had 3 mc and nothing to show for it:cry::cry:

Some days are tough when LTTTC but on a positive note Jen has been our last sticky BFP so we're due some good news:hugs: Its funny because I always am so happy for the girls on here when there's a BFP but I think its because we talk to each other everyday and know the struggles. :shrug:


----------



## H0pefulagain

You are so right, Crystal. I don't begrudge anyone a pregnancy. I'm always thrilled for them...absolutely thrilled and would never be upset with them for it. I just want mine. I want those of us who have been waiting for what seems forever to have ours. And the sad part is I know full well I'm blessed and have struggled less than some of you and have not been waiting as long as others but dadnabbit, I am ready now and will not be accused of being patient for a baby anytime soon! Thanks for understanding:hugs::hugs: I better go find something productive to do soon and burn this off. Hubby always knows I've been upset when the office or house is spotless. Poor fella!


----------



## More4mom

Oh Hopeful... I totally hear you! Last week, I found out that my DH's cousin, who is one year younger than me (41, I'm 42) is expecting her 5th little one. As quickly as I was over-joyed for her and her DH - and I sincerely was happy for them - I totally crashed and lost my composure!! I burst into tears and cried for over an hour! It's not that I wasn't thrilled for them, but I was also, at the very same time, desperately sad!! "Why not me?"...??

Crap, this is hard!!!!!!


----------



## Milty

:hugs:
:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning everyone 

Well I'm 8dpo and for some reason I decided to POAS :blush: and of course it was BFN. Why would I test at 8dpo? Luckily I'm so used to BFNs I don't even get sad anymore. My boobs are hurting every month from O to AF it's driving me mad it stops me sleeping, exercising and shagging it's very annoying :growlmad:. I'm taking vit B-100mg complex (to try and increase progesterone as its always been low), vitex to try and help with PMT and AF. I have had me testosterone (+ thyroid) tested before and they were normal. If I was going to re-start DHEA should i try + get them tested again?

Peace- did AF come? Keeping everything crossed she stayed away and if she came i hope you're okay :hugs: Been thinking what you said about inflammation I always have really achy joints my GP tested me for rhematoid but it was normal. I wonder if i dare look at Dr Beers book?

HA- hope you're hanging on in there + hope the cycle is going well :hugs::hugs:

Milty- how are you? Hope you feel better now your temp has dropped :hugs::hugs:

Bmom- how are you? think we're about the same dpo- any 2ww madness for you yet? :hugs::hugs:

Jen- hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

More4 + hopeful- yeah it's hard when others are pregnant I'm really happy people get to experience having babies cos it's wonderful but i get the pang of pain and the why can't I have that :hugs::hugs:

LL-I'm glad you are fine :thumbup::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Suki the boobs hurting is a good sign even though it's annoying. Have you considered getting different Bras for your LP. I do i have a set for before O and then a set for after. 

I am feeling better thanks. Strangely I can't decide if I'm going to O soon or if AF is going to start. 


:hi: Morning all


----------



## sukisam

Thanks Milty- I wear a bra at night from O to AF & I also wear sports or maternity bras after O cos of my painful boobs. I bought a new sports bra today the problem is they come up so high they show under most of my tops :blush:

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Oh same with me...big boobs suck


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

I wear a bra to bed from O to AF as well :thumbup: and wear a sport bra during that time too so they don't get as sore :)


----------



## LLbean

lol I wear a bra to bed EVERY DAY! hahaha even when I was flat as a board!


----------



## readyformore

Hi guys! 

Hopeful and M4M, I can relate. Whenever someone else announces a pregnancy I feel very left out. Like a jealous child. :blush:

Well, someone just popped into my journal to offer me advice. Apparently she got pregnant with her first IUI and wanted to share it with me. :wacko: Maybe I should listen because I have had 7 failed IUIs, but it REALLY rubbed me the wrong way. :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

yikes! well some are luckier than others I guess... all we can do is keep on trying Ready...


----------



## readyformore

:thumbup: absolutely LL.

But, IF I ever get pregnant again, I will absolutely not pop into someone's journal to give them unsolicited advice about how mine worked. It's so insensitive. :dohh:


----------



## readyformore

And considering that I'm a day or two away from my 30th cycle of ttc, I was about as humanly nice as I could possibly be.


----------



## LLbean

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh...I see you're taking letrozole. That's what I used for my last 4 IUIs.

Take it at night to avoid headaches. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ready, I like the way you replied to her - I think you handled it well. I would have punched her in the mouth. :trouble:

It was so bizarre! Like, hi, do you remember me from eons ago? Well I got pregnant and here's how! M*therf*cker. :gun: NOW you can magically go get knocked up because that was the magic missing piece!! If only you'd known sooner! I mean, she has Hashimoto's and you don't, so clearly what worked for her will work for you, right?! :growlmad:

:gun: :finger: drive-by hopers!! :finger: :gun:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> Ready, I like the way you replied to her - I think you handled it well. I would have punched her in the mouth. :trouble:
> 
> It was so bizarre! Like, hi, do you remember me from eons ago? Well I got pregnant and here's how! M*therf*cker. :gun: NOW you can magically go get knocked up because that was the magic missing piece!! If only you'd known sooner! I mean, she has Hashimoto's and you don't, so clearly what worked for her will work for you, right?! :growlmad:
> 
> :gun: :finger: drive-by hopers!! :finger: :gun:

:haha:

I was impatiently waiting for you! :haha: I knew that of all people, you would appreciate it as much as I did. 

It's kind of funny now, after the sucker punch to the gut feeling goes away. :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

thanks for the heads up :winkwink: I shall do that. Lets see what happens


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Ready, I like the way you replied to her - I think you handled it well. I would have punched her in the mouth. :trouble:
> 
> It was so bizarre! Like, hi, do you remember me from eons ago? Well I got pregnant and here's how! M*therf*cker. :gun: NOW you can magically go get knocked up because that was the magic missing piece!! If only you'd known sooner! I mean, she has Hashimoto's and you don't, so clearly what worked for her will work for you, right?! :growlmad:
> 
> :gun: :finger: drive-by hopers!! :finger: :gun:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I was impatiently waiting for you! :haha: I knew that of all people, you would appreciate it as much as I did.
> 
> It's kind of funny now, after the sucker punch to the gut feeling goes away. :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: I would have said something in your journal but I wasn't sure I could contain myself! :rofl:


----------



## Milty

I Think you responded very well. You were honest with no sugar coating but not rude. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Bravemom

Morning ladies I am so excited today as I have lost another four pound :happydance::happydance::happydance:I actually overrate last week and didn't get weighed :blush:So it's amazing I lost it plus another four :thumbup:Have now lost 60 pounds :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Bmom..that is amazing :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Holy cow Bmom! That's awesome.

I still have those 5 or so that have stuck with me from the femara cycles that I haven't worked off yet. That's a bit embarrassing because my last cycle was in June!

60 pounds is a huge weight loss. You must feel like a million bucks!!


----------



## Milty

Yeah Bmom!!!


----------



## Bravemom

I do feel great ,all I need niw is my bfp :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Bmom- congrats on the huge weight loss you must be thrilled :thumbup:. A BFP would be nice wouldn't it?!:hugs::hugs:

I'm 9dpo today and feeling very bloated and my tits are so painful I can hardly move my arms- think I might have to re-start evening primrose to see if it helps. marilyn glenville says take it all month cos the chance of uterine contractions are so small- what do you guys think?

Hope you all have a great day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H0pefulagain

Ready - you have the patience of a saint! I'm sure she truly meant well but yikes! They need a emoticon for "cyber slapping the snot outta someone". :wacko:

Bmom - WOW! That is more than just a little impressive! Now for the BFP!

Suki - that sounds painful. I'm so sorry! :hugs: I've no clue about evening primrose.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day/night! I'm off to see what kinda trouble I can get into today.


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies

Hopeful i'm totally with you on finding out news like that, its always hard even though you're glad for the person. Hoping you will joing your friends soon :hugs::hugs:

LL, so very excited for you :thumbup: You're doing great and i'm keeping everything majorly crossed for you. 

Ready, I was prompted to look at your journal and read the upsetting post. Glad I did because I see you're considering an HSG. I know what you mean about wondering whether the outcome will actually change anything, it's just so hard deciding whether to put yourself through another intervention. I hope and pray that you do get some answers out of it and a way forward.

Bmom congrats on your amazing weight loss :happydance: I wish I had half the discipline and will power. 

Suki, i only tried EPO for about 2 months and was too scared to take it all month long. But then all I was relying on was stuff I found here and i'm sure Marilyn Glenville is much more the expert.

Crystal, hope the eczema has cleared up and you're feeling better and geared up for Ov:hugs:

Ladies, i really dont want to upset anyone,selfish update alert:

_EDIT: spoiler removed by request_
So af didn't show. Had a beta Monday morning, got results yesterday and its positive but low hcg for 20/21 days dpo. Had a second test this morning and will know the outcome tomorrow. I am a nervous wreck, shaking even as I type this. I know that I have no reason to complain and I am very grateful and thankful for the bfp but at the same time I am completely terrified of the outcome. I dare not be hopeful. I've had sharp pains and lower back ache so am on "ectopic watch". Its too early to tell yet. I'm seeing my recurrent loss consultant tomorrow but the immune dr has been straight up with me and basically said I have about 100 hurdles to get through before he will feel comfortable to sign me off, he's worried about the very late implantation since i got 2 clear bfns at 12 & 13dpo. My critical period is 4-8 weeks, thats when my body trips up and it all falls apart so hope you will all understand why I can't celebrate just yet. I'm struggling to hold even one positive thought, I have no "symptoms" to speak of which is usually a bad sign for me. I know how quickly things can fall apart so I can't muster the strength to be optimistic just yet. Even DH is nervous, he emailed me yesterday saying he has learnt not to get his hopes up:cry: 

Sorry if my news upsets anyone, i understand that too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Thinking of you all and praying for you all..keep us in your thoughts & prayers xxx


----------



## LLbean

Peace hoping everything goes well FXd!!!!

will be thinking of you!


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hopeful i'm totally with you on finding out news like that, its always hard even though you're glad for the person. Hoping you will joing your friends soon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL, so very excited for you :thumbup: You're doing great and i'm keeping everything majorly crossed for you.
> 
> Ready, I was prompted to look at your journal and read the upsetting post. Glad I did because I see you're considering an HSG. I know what you mean about wondering whether the outcome will actually change anything, it's just so hard deciding whether to put yourself through another intervention. I hope and pray that you do get some answers out of it and a way forward.
> 
> Bmom congrats on your amazing weight loss :happydance: I wish I had half the discipline and will power.
> 
> Suki, i only tried EPO for about 2 months and was too scared to take it all month long. But then all I was relying on was stuff I found here and i'm sure Marilyn Glenville is much more the expert.
> 
> Crystal, hope the eczema has cleared up and you're feeling better and geared up for Ov:hugs:
> 
> Ladies, i really dont want to upset anyone,selfish update alert:
> 
> Spoiler
> So af didn't show. Had a beta Monday morning, got results yesterday and its positive but low hcg for 20/21 days dpo. Had a second test this morning and will know the outcome tomorrow. I am a nervous wreck, shaking even as I type this. I know that I have no reason to complain and I am very grateful and thankful for the bfp but at the same time I am completely terrified of the outcome. I dare not be hopeful. I've had sharp pains and lower back ache so am on "ectopic watch". Its too early to tell yet. I'm seeing my recurrent loss consultant tomorrow but the immune dr has been straight up with me and basically said I have about 100 hurdles to get through before he will feel comfortable to sign me off, he's worried about the very late implantation since i got 2 clear bfns at 12 & 13dpo. My critical period is 4-8 weeks, thats when my body trips up and it all falls apart so hope you will all understand why I can't celebrate just yet. I'm struggling to hold even one positive thought, I have no "symptoms" to speak of which is usually a bad sign for me. I know how quickly things can fall apart so I can't muster the strength to be optimistic just yet. Even DH is nervous, he emailed me yesterday saying he has learnt not to get his hopes up:cry:
> 
> Sorry if my news upsets anyone, i understand that too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thinking of you all and praying for you all..keep us in your thoughts & prayers xxx

Aww sweetheart I am happy and sad for you as I think such a wonderful lady only deserves great things :cloud9:I am sorry you are so nervous but can completely understand it ,god willing you will progress :thumbup:Love and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

So much has happened on here. Fingers crossed for you peace. 

Ready: do they put your under for HSG? I am seeing a new gyn Couldn't get into her until nov 6th i was wondering about doing one. Or what she could do for me other than IUI. I was hoping for femara and hsg and ultrasounds of my stuff in there. DH does not want to be involved in med route as he feels it should happen on it's own if it will. I am kind of a coward and have not pushed the idea for a while ughhh!


----------



## More4mom

readyformore said:


> :thumbup: absolutely LL.
> 
> But, IF I ever get pregnant again, I will absolutely not pop into someone's journal to give them unsolicited advice about how mine worked. It's so insensitive. :dohh:

Wow!! That's pretty ballsy!!! Funny how some people realy just don't see how that could come off as bragging, or like rubbing salt in an open wound. Sheesh!! :hugs::hugs: Ready :hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

:hugs:Thoughts and prayers Peace!! Keep us posted... Hoping for wonderful sticky news from you, for you!! :hugs:

Suki - what about you?? How are you??


----------



## More4mom

Geez Bmom.... :thumbup: How did you do that??? That's awesome. Were you following a program or specific exercise program? I'd love some tips!! :dohh: Good for you!!


----------



## More4mom

Oh my gosh. I'm like hyper-posting. Sorry about that...

Update: TMI Warning!!

I had my hysteroscopy, polyp removal and D&C yesterday. I was given sedation and local freezing. It didn't help!! I felt every scrape, poke and cramp! It was aweful!! The polyp was 3x bigger than they expected. It was so big, it filled almost 3/4 of my uterus. Once scrapped off, the doctor couldn't get it out, so had to dilate the cervix even more and then try again. It hurt so bad, that I was hyperventilating and my hands and feet started to tingle and go numb. I tried not to make any sounds, and to be calm, so to not make it worse. It felt like I was in labour!!! Honestly! 

On the upside, I am still cramping today but only slight bleeding. I'm just so thrilled it's over. I will never do that again, unless they knock me out completely!! Thank God I have a good doctor. She was awesome, apologized because it took so long and was sorry that it hadn't gone as smoothly as she had hoped, mostly because the polyp was so much bigger than she expected. She checked on me three times to make sure I was ok. 

I don't wish that on anyone!!!!


----------



## Bravemom

More4mom said:


> Oh my gosh. I'm like hyper-posting. Sorry about that...
> 
> Update: TMI Warning!!
> 
> I had my hysteroscopy, polyp removal and D&C yesterday. I was given sedation and local freezing. It didn't help!! I felt every scrape, poke and cramp! It was aweful!! The polyp was 3x bigger than they expected. It was so big, it filled almost 3/4 of my uterus. Once scrapped off, the doctor couldn't get it out, so had to dilate the cervix even more and then try again. It hurt so bad, that I was hyperventilating and my hands and feet started to tingle and go numb. I tried not to make any sounds, and to be calm, so to not make it worse. It felt like I was in labour!!! Honestly!
> 
> On the upside, I am still cramping today but only slight bleeding. I'm just so thrilled it's over. I will never do that again, unless they knock me out completely!! Thank God I have a good doctor. She was awesome, apologized because it took so long and was sorry that it hadn't gone as smoothly as she had hoped, mostly because the polyp was so much bigger than she expected. She checked on me three times to make sure I was ok.
> 
> I don't wish that on anyone!!!!

Sorry you had to go thru that babes :nope:It sounds horrific :nope:Glad it's all over and you get to rest :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Alison, no they don't put you under for the HSG. It's not the procedure that's the issue. I've had one before and it's not a big deal. I went alone and drove myself there and back and plan to do the same thing again. It's really like a two page essay to describe why I don't want to do it; but despite all of that, I probably will. :wacko::haha:

M4M- Holy Cow!! I'm sorry you suffered so much during your procedure. :nope: That's just not right. :cry: Why in the world didn't she stop and ask for you to be put under when she realized that you were in pain and she needed to be more aggressive? 
I'm glad you're feeling better now. If it was that large, it really should help with conception now that the massive speed bump is out of the way. :thumbup:

Peace- :hugs::hugs::hugs: Get back to us tomorrow and keep us updated. Why would your news be upsetting? It's not like you're a drive-by. You've been here since the beginning and we want to share the journey with you; good, bad and everything in-between. :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Peace- Been thinking of you and was worried we hadn't heard from you. Of course we're not upset more than anything we want all the ladies on here to get a BFP that ends in a forever baby. I will be keeping everything crossed for you- I totally understand you can't get excited yet it's self-presevation. FX this is your take home baby :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone else :hugs::hugs:. Found myself looking at the adoption + fostering websites on my local council - all roads seem to lead back there. Got some thinking to do, I feel like I could happily give up ttc and move on with my life. i know we could offer so much love to children who need it. Thinking cap well + truly on :thumbup:

Take care lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Sulk I think that's a wonderful idea but as you say there's a lot of thinking to do &#10084;


----------



## readyformore

I was thinking about thinking about it........:haha:

My husband is a complete road block there so it's a no go for me. I know it's easy for me to say because I've been pregnant before, and I hope this isn't offensive. But, I really don't care about being pregnant. :blush: It's the child I want, not the pregnancy. Adoption and fostering would be just right for me, (maybe?) but not my husband, so oh well. 

Suki- it would be a great thing to do. You'd make a lovely home for a fostered or adopted child. :hugs:

Happily giving up ttc and moving forward sounds lovely. :thumbup: I hope to be with you there soon. I'm kind of craving it! :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Peace I'm do happy for you and sad that you are worried about upsetting us. We love you and are here for you. Also I know you havnt cleared all the hurdles but I think it's amazing your now on the track. I'm praying for you sweetie. :hugs:

M4M: Oh my word I would have been traumatized. I'm with Ready though I'm hoping for good news soon now.


----------



## peacebaby

You girls are the best ever:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you for all your love and support:hugs:

I know we're all thoroughly supportive, understanding and happy for each other but I think that on any given day someone may be having a "down day" for a personal reason, it could be anything like feeling sensitive or sad about a due date, anniversary of a loss, memory trigger of a procedure that didn't go well, a crap doctors appointment and it can feel a wee bit upsetting and too much, that's why I mentioned it, I didn't want to add to that feeling in case one of us was having such a day. We've all been through too much.

More4mom, poor you:hugs::hugs: It must have been 10x more painful then what you wrote.What a massive polyop, did you ever feel any discomfort from it? I agree with Ready, that's a massive block out of the path. It was probably preventing just about anything from happening. Can you ttc this cycle or does the dr want you to heal first? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace? Did you really apologize for that?!? You are ALWAYS there for ANYONE on here as far as I've seen. I'm beyond thrilled for you! I can't even find it in myself to begrudge you. I'm so sorry you have to even worry about any of us being upset over your wonderful news. I hope and pray this one goes all the way and in 9 months you can be proudly boasting on belches fit for a man, messy diapers, lack of sleep, etc. Unhide the spoiler thingy! Stories like yours give the rest of us waiting our turn hope...real hope. Isn't part of the reason we post to each other here so we can share these things where no one else will necessarily "get it"? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I guess I'm a shameful ole' hussy because when a friend or loved one is popping out babies left and right it really hurts. When it is a fellow LTTTC'er, it just thrills me to my socks! How hypocritical is that?

M4M, you are my newest heroette! I am not sure I could have done it without being knocked out completely! OH....MY....WORD....OUCH!! I'm so glad it is over and hope it is all you needed to get your BFP sticky bean!


----------



## peacebaby

aww hopeful :blush::blush: lol ok I'll take them out:hugs:

Actually I think most of us like you are thrilled to bits for each other on the forum but with people in real life it is so much harder to hear. I guess its because we share all the intricacies with each other here. I mean I wouldn't discuss the details of LTTTC with family but here we do, its a natural bond.

I don't think you're hypocritical at all :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I have a nervous hubby here asking me if I've pee'd on a stick today. LTTTC and RPL has turned him into a POAS pusher!


----------



## crystal443

Good Morning Ladies :hugs:

Peace- Please don't think you'll offend anyone with your news, if anyone were offended I think I'd be pretty pissed off. We're here to support through the good, bad and the ugly:thumbup: I know that anxious feeling where every little tug, pain or cramp sends the heart beating crazy with fear :nope: It is no fun so please feel free to type it out if it helps ease the anxiety :hugs: You've been here for all of us and yep I know this could be your forever baby or it could be a step to your forever baby but whichever it is I'm here :hugs: Hang in there Peace :hugs::hugs:

More4mom- I was totally put to sleep for my D&C but that was for a mmc :shrug: I would think a D&C would be awful to go through awake :nope: Actually I wasn't scraped, I had the suction where they suction everything out. I bled for about 2 weeks lightly and was fine after that:thumbup:. Glad the polyp is gone and fx'd your BFP is just around the corner :hugs:

Ready- I do want the pregnancy part as well as the baby but maybe because my kids are older and I really don't remember alot of it :shrug: It is so difficult to adopt here, we would have to agree to stop TTC altogether and no IVF..I'm not ready to do that yet :nope: Fostering would be fine except I don't think I could deal the parents of the kids :shrug: No patience for neglectful parents. We have looked into different options but we're just not there yet in our journey :thumbup:

Milty- good morning, how are you feeling?

Suki- Fostering or adopting would be wonderful for you:hugs: I sometimes wish could say I'm finished with TTC but just not there yet :hugs:

Bmom- Good morning lovely :hugs:

H0peful- Good morning, hope all is well with you:)


----------



## More4mom

Thanks ladies!! It was awful (and shoking!!) and yes, I've been feeling extra cramping, pain and mid-cycle bleeding for over two years now, so I suspect that the polyp has been there for quite a while. On one hand, it makes me mad... what a waste of two years of TTC. On the other hand, now that I'm feeling a bit better today, I'm sort of excited because the road block has been removed, so who knows... 

I have to wait two weeks to BD (yikes!!), which bumps me into the next cycle before I can TTC again.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace - how dare your hubby be a POAS pusher! We would NEVER advocate that here...no way! :winkwink:

M4M - tell hubby he has 2 weeks off and then you plan to use him thoroughly so enjoy the respite now! :blush:

I'm so excited for the both of you. Now I must go feed my family....they have this weird notion that they should eat 3 times a day. The nerve!


----------



## LLbean

I'm a POAS pusher...I admit it, and proud of it....I'm a stick picture addict LOL


----------



## crystal443

Yep, Liz is an addict:haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Crystal: I'm ok...just working a lot before vacay. I leave Oct. 13 so I'm excited.


----------



## crystal443

Not much longer then, hard to believe September is almost gone :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Woah I had no idea the Femara pills were so tiny! Clomid was normal size, these are like two sesame seeds!


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Woah I had no idea the Femara pills were so tiny! Clomid was normal size, these are like two sesame seeds!

The smaller they are the easier they are to take :haha::hugs::nope:


----------



## crystal443

Liz- I've never taken Femara, that does sound small:)


----------



## peacebaby

LLbean said:


> I'm a POAS pusher...I admit it, and proud of it....I'm a stick picture addict LOL

Well then I can't wait for yours :winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I'm a POAS pusher...I admit it, and proud of it....I'm a stick picture addict LOL
> 
> Well then I can't wait for yours :winkwink:Click to expand...

How are you?....:hugs::hugs::hugs:Been thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## peacebaby

Hanging on a thread. Its hard not to worry about the immune issues because at this point theres no way of telling what my immune system is up to...every little itch and joint ache is troubling.

Thanks Bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hope you're having a great morning:flower:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Hanging on a thread. Its hard not to worry about the immune issues because at this point theres no way of telling what my immune system is up to...every little itch and joint ache is troubling.
> 
> Thanks Bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope you're having a great morning:flower:

Hang on in there :hugs:Have a good day and yes no more shakes :thumbup:Take it easy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Liz - I can't help but get a mental picture of you taking those pills with a pair of tweezers involved (to pick them up)! At least they are not horse pills. :thumbup:

Peace - I'll be thinking of you today. You're in my prayers. :hugs::hugs:

Good morning to everyone! It's foggy, cool, and absolutely beautiful out today. Thursdays are a super busy day at the store so I always enjoy being able to sneak a few moments to come see what has been going on with yall during your day/night.

Have a wonderful day/night!


----------



## LLbean

ok let me illustrate...these are the pills LOL
 



Attached Files:







fe.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LLbean

Peace...How are you? thinking of you...OH and yes, I go nutso when its my turn too, LOL...my goodness if hubby only knew how much I have spent on the darn tests


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all okay. I'm 10dpo today fighting the urge to POAS, strangely boobs are a bit better today-might be the nurofen cold tablets I took for my sore throat. 

Peace- hope you're hanging in there. Do you get your beta results today? Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

LL- blimey they are small - lets hope they are small and super effective :thumbup::hugs:

Bmom- how are you gorgeous lady? are you 9dpo today ? any 2ww madness yet?:hugs:

Hopeful- sounds like you have a busy day planned hope you're okay :hugs:

Jen- hope you're not too tired/pukey :hugs:

HA- hope your cycle is going well :hugs:

Ready- Yeah deciding when to stop ttc is something I've thought about for months. I'm torn between feeling liberated and terrified- i know if I mention it to OH he'll be happy to stop and I'm worried I'll change my mind. At the moment I feel I'd like a year off from the hassle of ttc etc and if I still want to adopt/foster in a year to start looking into it then. We did look at fostering + adoption before OH had the snip + said it was definately a future option for us. I just hope we all find peace whatever happens :thumbup::hugs:

Crystal- any signs of O yet? :hugs:

Hi to anyone I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

LL those are like little sweeties. As long as they do the job :thumbup:

Suki you're so right all we can ever ask for is that we find peace with our destiny. I am sure you will find the little one that belongs to your family in whichever way it is meant to be. I think taking a break can give one different perspective on things and changing your mind about something so important can be a good thing too.

Hopeful, your family are fortunate to get 3 yummy meals a day. How do you manage it all? It must be so nice to cook up your own produce. Hope you had a good day in the store!

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers :hugs::hugs: Seen my NHS consultant and beta has increased nicely but he wants me to up my progesterone dose. More tests next week. One day at a time...fingers crossed


----------



## readyformore

sukisam said:


> Ready- Yeah deciding when to stop ttc is something I've thought about for months. I'm torn between feeling liberated and terrified- i know if I mention it to OH he'll be happy to stop and I'm worried I'll change my mind. At the moment I feel I'd like a year off from the hassle of ttc etc and if I still want to adopt/foster in a year to start looking into it then. We did look at fostering + adoption before OH had the snip + said it was definately a future option for us. I just hope we all find peace whatever happens :thumbup::hugs:

Yes, I hope we all find peace too. :thumbup::hugs:

Realistically, there are no other options for us. 

There are certain events or choices I've made because I thought I would have another baby, and now it's almost embarrassing. :blush: We got the bigger SUV to accommodate 4 kids and now it's just extra roomy for the dog. :dohh: Or how we go to the amusement park with the kids and I keep thinking that NEXT year I won't get to go on the big roller coaster because I will be pregnant, if not caring for an infant. 

Now, I just want to stop those thoughts and focus on what is here. I CAN go on the roller coaster because I won't be pregnant. We CAN get a smaller truck because the dog doesn't need that much space. I think it will be liberating like you said. Even though it's not what I want, I guess I have to resign myself to it to find peace. Better to accept it and move on, for me at least. 

I'm just not sure how to stop. :shrug: There's still that infinitesimally small chance that it will happen if we keep having unprotected sex. What are you going to do? Any form of birth control or just leave everything alone and shift your focus? 
I think it's impossible for me to not think about ttc if we are having unprotected sex. Unprotected sex and "trying" have always been synonyms for me. 
Any suggestions? 
I've asked on bnb before how others are moving on, but there obviously isn't much support out there for it. People are here to conceive, not giving up. I'm at a loss really. People have told me I haven't tried long enough to consider stopping. :wacko:
We've discussed a vasectomy before and I think it will eventually lead to it, but it sounds really emotionally painful to consider it at this point.


----------



## peacebaby

readyformore said:


> People have told me I haven't tried long enough to consider stopping. :wacko:

How do they quantify that on your behalf? Its like asking how many miscarriages are too many :shrug: 

I've always thought I could move on with ease if it were out of my hands other than that I simply don't know how one would not have the glimmer of hope or even just wonder about it at the back of the mind.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Peace- So glad your numbers are increasing nicely :thumbup: Hang in there :hugs::hugs:

Liz- those look like the same size as Prednisolone only they're yellow :thumbup:

Milty- Hope your day wasn't too busy at work :hugs:

H0peful- Why are Thursdays your busiest day?

Suki- I got a smiley 2 days ago so should have O'd or will O today :thumbup:

Bmom- Good morning lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace, that is so exciting that your numbers are going up. Wonderful! :happydance:

Crystal, Thursdays are our busiest day because it is "produce box" day. We sell a box of 6 fruits and 11 veggies (enough to feed a family of 6 for about a week) along with potatoes and farm eggs. It varies each week but is $25 for the box. Most of it is local grown in the summer/fall months and of course we don't allow chemicals, pesticides, etc. We have over 200 boxes that go out every week and let me tell you, it is everything we can do to get through the day, but we cannot complain as God has been good to us and it is good money. 

For those of you considering adoption, while it is a completely different experience, it can be a wonderful experience. We've adopted 5 children, had guardianship of several others who still call us Mom and Dad and fostered a number of others who again call us Mom and Dad. When you're at peace with the decision to adopt, you'll know it. I honestly forget sometimes that I didn't give birth to some of our monsters. Sometimes I feel like I cheated because we got all the fun stuff (and the not so fun stuff) of raising them and having them in our lives without the messy pregnancy and delivery part.


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- I imagine you would be busy then. I can't imagine finding a weeks worth of fruit and veggie for $25..what a deal :thumbup:


----------



## H0pefulagain

We just got tired of seeing families who literally could not afford to eat right. So as a family we decided to do something about it.

We've always grown and raised most of what we eat as a family. The further down this LTTTC journey we get, the more we realize just how much it affects everything in our lives, including conception and wellness during pregnancies. Many folks don't have the choice to grow and raise their own foods so we're enjoying giving them the next best choice.


----------



## crystal443

I think what your doing is great :thumbup: We live so close to Melbourne and our back yard is literally 4-5 steps and there's a fence for the neighbours:nope: I was raised in a small town and I can honestly say I hate where we live :nope: so I can imagine families being happy to get healthy fruit and veggies :) We do go into the country sometimes to buy produce but its having time to do it. I imagine with the economy the way it is in the US many families are in need too :shrug:

What a great idea you had to help families and make money as well :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Peace this is great news:hugs: what's the next step?

HA what's going on?

I love growing my own veggies. I wish I had fruit but I don't. I do get some from my mom.

As for adoption I've always known I wanted to just like knowing I wanted a large brood. However, I was told to have mine first as it only gets harder as you get older. Well I've tried and now I'm just tried of waiting for my family. Fortunately I can continue to TTC while adopting. Only we have been at that for 2.5 years now. We are getting very close so soon I suppose. We are in selection and placement mode now. My last appt. with the SW had to be cancelled because it was the morning I started bleeding with my chemical. I just couldn't go not just emotionally but physically either. So once we get rescheduled I will get to review matches. 

Anyhow I'm rambling


----------



## peacebaby

Milty I love your posts and was wondering how your adoption process was progressing....you're not rambling but sharing :flower:

Its great that you're allowed to continue ttc. Selection and placement mode sound like the very last stages :happydance: Does this mean they've sorted out your fingerprint stuff and you're fully approved now? Do you have a girl/boy, age preference? Sorry about all the questions, its just so exciting! 

Looks like you've ov'd, fingers crossed! Are you using progesterone this cycle?

AFM....not much to do but wait to see what a scan shows. The blood tests are just to rule out an ectopic or molar. Nothing to do but wait. Xxxx


----------



## Milty

Well I was at this stage before around Jan. and we select 3 sisters whos mom was good but dying of cancer. She had no family. Well we quickly saw this as to weird and a waiting game we didn't want. So we moved on. It was then in a review of my file the fingerprint came up. 
Since we missed the last appt. it will probably be another 6 weeks before we get another :shrug:. I might could have gotten it faster if I had told SW what happened but I didn't want it to effect anything. 


As for Progestrone that's the big question. My levels have always been good my LP is good and was rock steady until the cyst. My doc thinks I'm fine without it and I think I agree. But at the first sign of a positive I'm getting blood work done. I'm also getting it done anyway at 7DPO.


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Well I was at this stage before around Jan. and we select 3 sisters whos mom was good but dying of cancer. She had no family. Well we quickly saw this as to weird and a waiting game we didn't want. So we moved on. It was then in a review of my file the fingerprint came up.
> Since we missed the last appt. it will probably be another 6 weeks before we get another :shrug:. I might could have gotten it faster if I had told SW what happened but I didn't want it to effect anything.
> 
> 
> As for Progestrone that's the big question. My levels have always been good my LP is good and was rock steady until the cyst. My doc thinks I'm fine without it and I think I agree. But at the first sign of a positive I'm getting blood work done. I'm also getting it done anyway at 7DPO.

what about the finger print? I may have missed something there


----------



## Milty

Oh well see :blush: when I was young a class mate dared me to staple my finger. So I did. :haha: now I have a scar and they couldn't get good finger prints.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh well see :blush: when I was young a class mate dared me to staple my finger. So I did. :haha: now I have a scar and they couldn't get good finger prints.

Bad Milty :growlmad::haha:


----------



## LLbean

:rofl: sorry that is funny


----------



## Milty

Yes I was very much the tomboy and wanted to prove I was tuff


----------



## peacebaby

:haha: in such a painful way too! Ouch!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :)

Milty- a staple to the finger sounds painful,it would make a finger print look wierd :thumbup: I remember when you were looking at the three girls and their mom was dying. That was such a sad story :nope: Your baby/child that's meant to be will be there at the right time for you :hugs: Milty I hope you get your BFP this cycle, if you had a chamical its a very good sign things will happen again:thumbup:

Peace- The waiting is tough that's for sure, have you started the steriod yet? If so how are you finding it? I don't have any side effects now except my cheeks are bit swollen and I did get eczema and didn't feel well at O but I'm great now. 

Liz- How are you doing? I'll be over to say hi:)

H0peful- Good morning, how are things with you?

Bmom- Good morning :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi girls, hoping to catch up on the thread this weekend, have had an awful flu, almost felt like strep throat (thanks dd, DH, and students that come to school sick!!!) so I'm starting to feel better and dying to know what's going on here!!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Ok so I just read the last 8 pages twice but still can't organized my flu rattled thoughts:haha:
So for now I will just say lots of love to you all!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

peacebaby said:


> :haha: in such a painful way too! Ouch!

If it wasn't painful I wouldn't be tuff:dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> :haha: in such a painful way too! Ouch!
> 
> If it wasn't painful I wouldn't be tuff:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Jen, glad your feeling better but no fun having the flu :nope:


----------



## Milty

Jennifer01 said:


> Ok so I just read the last 8 pages twice but still can't organized my flu rattled thoughts:haha:
> So for now I will just say lots of love to you all!!:hugs::hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi jenn :baby:Sorry u were poorly :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Hey boom, peace, Liz et all! I have the flu like Jenn too :( it's been bullocks, but slowly starting to go, slowly being replaced with heartburn, nausea and hunger!

Just hate the coughing up a lung bit....

How is everyone and what is the news? I've been away the week......


----------



## Rashaa

Milty! I hate how the past always pinches us in the arse. So what happens now?


----------



## Milty

At my next meeting I will review possible matches. if I select one we will begin the introduction process. In some casses we can arrange it so the child does not know who we are. For wxame we may babysit for the foster parents.


----------



## LLbean

hi Rasha :wave:...sounds like that nasty cold could bring you awesome news :winkwink:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> At my next meeting I will review possible matches. if I select one we will begin the introduction process. In some casses we can arrange it so the child does not know who we are. For wxame we may babysit for the foster parents.

That sounds great, a more natural meeting sounds much better, less like an "interview" for you and the kids:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Rashaa said:


> Hey boom, peace, Liz et all! I have the flu like Jenn too :( it's been bullocks, but slowly starting to go, slowly being replaced with heartburn, nausea and hunger!
> 
> Just hate the coughing up a lung bit....
> 
> How is everyone and what is the news? I've been away the week......

Have you tested sweetheart ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Been busy lately and doing lots of thinking I feel like I'm done with ttc it's exhausting and tbh feels pretty futile. I have 2 beautiful live children with me and the most gorgeous hubby on the planet yet each month I feel devastated. It's just doesn't feel right anymore I feel like my strong desire for another child is stopping me enjoying my life to the full. It's 3 years in Nov and I just feel sad we ever started this- both my girls were conceived the 1st month & DS was the 3rd month so infertility has been a huge shock even though we had the vasectomy - the dr convinced us after the reversal we had 95% chance of conceividoing its all been a horrid surprise!!

I'm going to talk to OH this w-end I want to stop Ttc, we'll still have sex but I need to stop POAS & living my life by my fucking menstrual cycle!! I still have a really strong feeling there's a girl out there for me but maybe it's just Emily I feel. I want to explore adoption so will see if OH is still up for that.

I wish I had got a BFP but I didnt I want another child & whether it's mine biologically doesn't really matter to me. 

I don't think I really belong on this thread anymore but don't know if I can bear to leave cos I really love you all so much

I wish more than anything that you all get your forever babies you are all such a wonderful bunch of women I'm do glad to have met you all.

I'm crying as I write this I didnt even plan to write it- it just happened. I believe in following your gut & mine tells me this is the right time to stop.

Sending you all much love


Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> Been busy lately and doing lots of thinking I feel like I'm done with ttc it's exhausting and tbh feels pretty futile. I have 2 beautiful live children with me and the most gorgeous hubby on the planet yet each month I feel devastated. It's just doesn't feel right anymore I feel like my strong desire for another child is stopping me enjoying my life to the full. It's 3 years in Nov and I just feel sad we ever started this- both my girls were conceived the 1st month & DS was the 3rd month so infertility has been a huge shock even though we had the vasectomy - the dr convinced us after the reversal we had 95% chance of conceividoing its all been a horrid surprise!!
> 
> I'm going to talk to OH this w-end I want to stop Ttc, we'll still have sex but I need to stop POAS & living my life by my fucking menstrual cycle!! I still have a really strong feeling there's a girl out there for me but maybe it's just Emily I feel. I want to explore adoption so will see if OH is still up for that.
> 
> I wish I had got a BFP but I didnt I want another child & whether it's mine biologically doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> I don't think I really belong on this thread anymore but don't know if I can bear to leave cos I really love you all so much
> 
> I wish more than anything that you all get your forever babies you are all such a wonderful bunch of women I'm do glad to have met you all.
> 
> I'm crying as I write this I didnt even plan to write it- it just happened. I believe in following your gut & mine tells me this is the right time to stop.
> 
> Sending you all much love
> 
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:cry::cry::cry:Suki I'm crying too ,and I hope and pray you find peace to continue on with your life and feel happy and fulfilled ,I am going to miss you so much :cry:three years is such a long time I know but you will akways belong here and in our hearts ,I love you suki <3<3<3:friends::friends::friends::hug::hug:


----------



## peacebaby

Suki:hug::hug::hug::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs::hugs:

You have been so brave going through all this and yet always giving so much of yourself to everyone else. The TTC journey is cruel, unfair and simply crap.

As Bmom said I sincerely hope you find lasting peace and fulfilment.

We will miss you lots :cry::cry::cry:

xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Suki....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

Jen & Rashaa sorry about the dreaded flu,hope the bug leaves soon. Rashaa those signs sound promising, all things crossed for you.

Milty, i 'm really impressed by how practical & dignified the adoption process is
there. The babysitting option sounds like a great idea. I hope your cycle isn't too rough after last month:hugs:

Hopeful what a noble way of earning a living. We wouldn't get half of that produce at that price here and probably not the same quality too. Your family sound lovely, big families are such fun. 

Crystal, no steroids. Long story so will pm you but basically I've had 2 intralipid treatments. Well done on the bd'ing fest! Glad to hear the eczema has cleared. Its a good sign. How are you finding clexane - any bruises yet? I must have accidentally rubbed the injection site the other day, I now have a massive 6cm bruise:nope:

LL hope femara is being good to you!

Bmom sending you sanity :hugs: for the 2ww. Hope you're feeling better after that UTI. 

HA hope your cycle is going smoothly and you're managing with it all :hugs:

Suki many more :hugs: for you

Ready, More4mom, Jax, Alison everyone else hope you're all having a good weekend.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Suki I just love you and wish you the very best. I will post a link to an adoption thread BF and I are on. I can't now as I'm on my phone. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

OK I promised this a long time ago. For everyone that is new this is my DS and two friends LO. We all had fertility problems in our 20's and it's quite amazing we all had kids and within 3 months of each other. Our story is a ways back but I see if I can find what page if your interested.
 



Attached Files:







all Three.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Milty

Ok story is on pg 396 for the new girls...

Also here is a pic of my DS and the one he is going to marry (his words)

and temporarly one of all of us...
 



Attached Files:







DSC00219.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki, I hope you are ok. You need to do whatever feels right for your family. If you do leave, I hope you will stay in touch, you have been such a supportive lovely lady! Big big:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Peacebaby how are you doing today? I hope you are managing the stress ok, I think it was crystal that told me before the worst thing of all is the unknown, and I would agree big time! Let's go sticky baby!!!!

Milty your display pic is the best!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Suki- Glad your finding a path that brings you peace :hugs::hugs: I hope you pop in now and then but I understand why you need to leave. You've been a wonderful support to all of us:hugs::hugs:

Peace- I do bruise from Clexane, I even have a bruise on my shoulder from my purse strap :wacko: They're not painful bruises just dark nasty little bruises, Hope your weekend is going well :)

Milty- Love the avatar, he's such cute little guy in that photo :) How are you doing?

Bmom- Hello lovely..nice temp jump for you :thumbup:

Liz- Hello, how are the meds treating you?

Jen- Hope your feeling better :)

Raasha- That has got to be a BFP chart :thumbup:

Not much going on here, went to the market with DH and got a few tshirts for my 2 neices and baby cousin:) All girls and all adorable!!


----------



## Milty

I'm doing alright I guess. Timed everything well this month. So I'm glad for that. 

I have a friend who announced she was pg on Wed and due a few days before I was. I was shocked she told everyone so soon and thought to myself that it wasn't very smart. Then two days later she started bleeding so then I felt bad but her HCG levels are increasing so that's good. I'm honestly not sure how I feel about all this. Normally friends pg don't bother me at all frankly I'm beyond used to it but I feel like this should bother me or something:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Eh Crystal I just noticed we are both 3DPO


----------



## LLbean

I'm good Crystal, so far all I am noticing is I'm very thirsty lol... Hence I pee lots too hahaha


----------



## crystal443

Liz-drinking and peeing lots is good, it flushes the system and keeps the meds from building up :thumbup: I am so excited about your cycle, even DH keeps asking how things are going:winkwink: :happydance::happydance:

Milty- I never used to be bothered much by pregnancy announcments but since the mc's, I do find I get quiet and a bit sad when someone announces a pregnancy that I know. I get so excited for ladies on here though, I think because I know how we've all struggled in some way or another and it honestly gives me hope it can happen:thumbup: 

Milty, if we're both 3 DPO it has to be a good sign:thumbup: I'm not going to stress about it this month and what happens is what happens:thumbup: I might not even test until my test date which is Oct.14th:shrug: we'll see, but you and Liz will keep me occupied with your testing:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning ladies ,not even bothering to save my temp ,been up at four and since six ,:nope:So tired but it's a busy day today and need to get on with it ,think I have talked hubby into going on my walks with me :thumbup:Will be great to get him some exercise and I will have company :thumbup:Walking starts big time tonight :thumbup:Happy Sunday :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Bmom that's great that he's joining you, have a good one :flower:


----------



## peacebaby

Jennifer01 said:


> Peacebaby how are you doing today? I hope you are managing the stress ok, I think it was crystal that told me before the worst thing of all is the unknown, and I would agree big time! Let's go sticky baby!!!!

The unknown and waiting is awful....started spotting yesterday so I'm beyond stressed. After a missed miscarriage you learn not to take anything for granted. Not much I can do but rest up and wait it out.

Milty the 3 of them are so awesome and happy! I still think of your story, its one of the sweetest ever. Sadly I missed the pic of all of you. Your son & future daughter in law look so much alike its uncanny. I want to follow his love story so you'll have to stay in touch till we're old & grey haha! 

About hearing announcements from people in real life, I think many of us here have struggled with it at some point. I think its particularly hard because most those making early announcements have had it easy-someone who has struggled with fertility is generally more cautious and will make the announcement later. 

For those of you in the 2ww:dust::dust::dust:

Crystal, I think that's the right attitude with testing. So many of the announcements on the forum are really early bfps I think I got it into my head that a bfp had to early or else it wasn't happening at all...wrong!


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> About hearing announcements from people in real life, I think many of us here have struggled with it at some point. I think its particularly hard because most those making early announcements have had it easy-someone who has struggled with fertility is generally more cautious and will make the announcement later.

I agree, it's hard to hear it from real life friends. I find it easier if I have a buffer. I don't want to be told in person, I want a day or so to process before I have to congratulate that person. It's like I need to feel sorry for myself before I can feel happy for someone else.:blush: 

I don't mind early announcements. With my job though, my perspective is HUGELY different so I'm sure that's influenced it. I had a patient that kept her pregnancy a secret until 20 weeks. She wanted to be sure she was out of the risk of miscarriage. She went into labor at 25 weeks and delivered the baby. He lived for only a couple of weeks. She regretted only having 5 weeks to share her pregnancy with friends and family. It was only 5 weeks of celebrating that little life. 
You never know what is going to happen. If a person wants to share their news, there really is no 'right' time. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Suki- :hugs: Please come and visit as much as you want/can. I do understand your need to leave. I sometimes feel like I don't belong here either. I really am trying to find acceptance with 'being done' and I honestly find the phase of the menstrual cycle a boring topic, at least at this point. 
If you want to just drop in and chat, there's no reason you shouldn't do that; even if it's unrelated to ttc. We'll miss you. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal thank your hubby for me too please :hugs:

You can stay busy with me but you will be testing way before I have to hahaha. So I will be staying busy with you :winkwink:


----------



## readyformore

We watched "What to expect when you're expecting" last night. Anyone ever see that? 

I thought it was really good. The movie wasn't a knock out or anything, but I was very impressed that the topic focused around 5 women that weren't all hyper fertile or had the best outcomes. 
1 had a miscarriage 
2 had fertility problems. 1 of them blamed herself for her 'bad eggs' and wasting their 401K on 3 IVFs that didn't work. She ended up adopting from out of the country. The other ltttc lady, ttc for 2 years prior to her bfp. Her joy was deflated with the announcement of a close family relative that unexpectedly falls pregnant and has the best pregnancy and delivery ever; while the former infertile struggles with every pregnancy burden and doesn't get the delivery she wants. Totally made me think of you Jen. I think she thought she would have rainbows shooting from her ass and the reality was very different. :haha: I totally appreciated her character and her struggles. There was also a group of men that were in the park with their babies. They talked about how their kids have played in the toilet, fallen off the changing table, etc.........I could totally relate. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Not only did I watch it but I was in it hehehe. I was a simple extra in the movie so don't get excited. I was in the scene with the food trucks in the park


----------



## Milty

Oh I did see it and thought it was really good. It was fairly honest that's what I liked.


----------



## Bravemom

Liz I'm going out to buy it just to watch you in it :cloud9::cloud9:Peace I'm praying for you and your little bean ,please god let everything be ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Bmom :hugs:

I watched the movie recently too and liked it for its honesty and that it gave different perspectives of the whole child making/rearing business. Haha I thought of Jen too :hugs: The dudes in the park were refreshingly realistic. Now this may sound silly but the adoption part really got me thinking about it - i know its just a movie but it brought home the fact that maternal love for a child doesn't have to come from a biological connection only. Suddenly I felt like it was something I was capable of doing even if I don't have any kids of my own, whereas I previously thought I'd always feel that biological bond was missing - I say this from the perspective of not having any kids. Perhaps once you're a parent that realisation exists anyway?


LL hey famous you...I'll have to watch that part again in slow-mo to see if I can spot you :winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Suki, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think we all understand the way you're feeling.




readyformore said:


> I really am trying to find acceptance with 'being done' and I honestly find the phase of the menstrual cycle a boring topic, at least at this point.

LOL - I have ALWAYS found the phase of the menstrual cycle to be a boring topic! :haha:


And as for "What to Expect..." I just learned this morning that one of the actresses, Elizabeth Banks, suffered from infertility! She and her husband tried for 9 years and finally had a baby via gestational carrier! I LOVE her for being open about it!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Brave, you won't be able to spot me...I did because I knew where I was but only for a split second because of my big aqua backpack lol

I can tell you of other movies you can see me for sure as I had speaking parts...but may not be to your liking ;-)


----------



## Jennifer01

I saw it in the theatre, balled my eyes out during the adoption scene, was actually quite embarrassing :haha:


----------



## LLbean

yup me too...and so did my hubby LOL


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Brave, you won't be able to spot me...I did because I knew where I was but only for a split second because of my big aqua backpack lol
> 
> I can tell you of other movies you can see me for sure as I had speaking parts...but may not be to your liking ;-)

Thanks so much I loved them all :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

Lol my pleasure ;) the full feature you can see me more but that is what I could show you online


----------



## HappyAuntie

Ah, pregnancy announcements.... One of my BFFs pm'd me last week to say she was pregnant. I felt completely sucker-punched because I never in a million years expected it from her - she has two kids - a boy, 7, and a girl, 5 - and I had assumed they were done. She's in my inner circle - knows everything about our losses/IF/treatments. She had been fretting for weeks about how to tell me, what to say, etc. I cried for about a day and a half. When I replied I thanked her for emailing the news - that's always the easiest for me because, like Ready said, I need time to deal with my own messy emotions before I can be gracious about it... telling me in person or on the phone always feels awkward for both me and the pregnant friend, because I'm trying to choke back tears and pretend I'm over the moon, and it's totally obvious to the friend that I'm faking it. Anyway, as I wrote this friend back the more appreciative I became of the care and sensitivity she'd shown toward me, and I really just wanted to see her and hug her and cry _with_ her... so we met up for lunch a few days later and both had a good cry and we talked for about 3 hours before she had to leave to get home before her kids got off the bus. I'm really glad we talked, and I'm incredibly grateful for the way she handled it... and I'm still anxious as hell about how the next 6 months are going to go - I get together with a group of girlfriends, including her, about once/month for dinner, and it's just going to be awkward for everyone - for her, for me, for everyone at the table wanting to find out how her pregnancy is going and how my infertility is going.... 

As for when to announce a pregnancy, though, I think the 'right' time is up to the couple and whenever they feel comfortable... and there's no such thing as a magical point after which nothing bad happens. In my experience we've done a little bit of everything - we've told everyone early, we've kept it to ourselves entirely, we've shared with family only... what I've learned is that for me, announcing I was pregnant in the same breath with "but we lost the baby" is one of the worst feelings in the world. People have a hard time supporting you in your grief when they didn't ever know there was anything to be excited about in the first place.


----------



## HappyAuntie

And AFM, my cycle is going really well (physically) - thanks for asking! :happydance: Today is stim day 11, and as of yesterday I had 20 follies! They range in size from 17-6, so clearly not all of them are going to be useful, but it's almost double the number I had on my first two cycles so I'm excited about that. :thumbup: I go back for another check tomorrow and will trigger some time in the next couple days.

Emotionally, I am working hard to hang on to any shred of sanity I have left. :wacko: The cycle is going well but every ounce of my experience tells me that it's all for nothing anyway. And this is a much longer protocol than I've been on in the past (I've been in cycle since 8/23!) and that's been a lot harder to deal with than I'd anticipated. So that's why I haven't been around much lately... I've been sticking to my journal for the most part, just trying to get through this....


----------



## LLbean

HA hang in there! it is very stressful and hard to keep hope alive but you owe it to yourself and the baby to keep on keeping on

I am on day 5 of mine as well and tonight I do my last dose of Letrazole (Femara) as well as the first of Gonal-F...should be exciting lol


----------



## peacebaby

HA good to hear this protocol is working well for you, 20 follies with some at 17mm is great! As LL said hang in there :hugs: You can do it!

LL well done and good luck with the scan this week:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Peace...hope all is progressing well with you


----------



## Milty

HA this is great news ...I know you were nervous with the change because you had done well in the past. However if I remember right your doing better this time. I think that is a good sign your doc is tayloring this just for you and what your body needs. When trying to keep sane it might help that your doc is doing so well for you.

Just FYI it seems so weird to me to hear about everyone excited for more follies when I'm praying for less:haha:

Yeah like usually I'm the odd ball


----------



## crystal443

Milty- That is true you are always hoping for less:haha: How are the ovaries after you've O'd this time? Are they sore or anything? I hope the progesterone and then last cycle has kick started a more "normal" cycle for you :hugs::hugs: I keep meaning to ask what your DS is going to be for Halloween?

HA- Wow 20 follies, I could only dream of hearing my ovaries and that number in the same sentence:thumbup: Way to go, stay positive this could be the one :hugs:

Peace- :hugs::hugs: Hang in there, I wish there some magic piece of advice to give you that could get you through to your scan but it really is just hanging on day to day until you can see things are fine:thumbup: Spotting is common in early pregnancy but I can well imagine how you felt when you saw it so just hang in there. :hugs::hugs: Thinking of you

Liz- I am trying to hang on until Wednesday:blush: but its taking forever:dohh::haha:

Bmom- I make my DH go walking with me, I'd never go if I had to go by myself:nope: I need to walk and talk or I get bored so I make him go with:haha:

H0peful- Hope you had a great weekend :hugs:

Jen- Hope your weekend has been ok, and your feeling better now :hugs: When is your next scan?

Ready- Hope you had a great weekend:thumbup: What are your kids going to be for Halloween?

AFM- I woke up with a hormonal headache:growlmad: I'd say because I O'd and my hormones have shifted. Its the first one I've had in a while so I can't complain really and its not as intense as they once were :thumbup: I also had a dream last night I was waiting for FS to get back so I could have my 8 week scan and I was terrified of having it:nope: DH had a dream a few nights ago that we went in for our csection appointment and they told us to come back when labour started and he was panicking:shrug: Hopefully its a good sign of things to come:flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks - yeah, on my last fresh cycle I had 14 follies on the day of trigger, so I'm definitely ahead this time. Just keeping my FX'd that at least one of these is good quality.... [-o&lt;

ETA: And you're right, I was very nervous about the protocol change... just one more example where I need to learn to let go.... :blush:


----------



## LLbean

HA FXd for you!!!

Crystal I believe its coming for you!!!!! Even your hubby having a dream? That has got to be a very good sign :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks LL & Crystal :hugs:

Wow those dreams are so specific - that has to be a good omen Crystal xxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Peace and Liz-Yes they were very specific, I thought at first mine was to have IVF, but then DH pointed out I was waiting for FS to get back for the scan:dohh: We'll see, hopefully it means something good is coming in the next few months :) If anything it put positive thoughts in our heads which we can use:thumbup: It could also be we're both hoping so much we're now dreaming about it:haha: but their good dreams so no harm:winkwink:

HA- Sometimes it can be as simple as a change of protocol to produce better quality eggs, your was estrogen primed this time wasn't it? It may be all you needed but It is hard to stay positive when things haven't gone to plan in the past. I dread the thought of a cycle of IVF because I have had 0% luck with it:shrug: but if we don't try it won't happen :nope: Hang in there


----------



## Milty

Well my overies didn't feel like much. I noticed a few twinges during O but definently not the norm. I did have an US this month so I don't really know how many follies I had but I feel like it was the same as last month or less. :happydance:

I will say my Progestrone is up cause I'm already getting really tender breast. 


As for Halloween he has not decided


----------



## crystal443

:thumbup: fx'd for you Milty:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Yes Milty FXd!!!


----------



## sukisam

Hi guys
Thought I'd give you lovely ladies an update from my emotional/ traumatic weekend! Seriously I think I've cried 3 years worth of tears I know I'm so bad at letting people know how I feel & I guess that's where you guys came in this is the only place I share some of how I feel. 

Well OH did a half marathon Sunday so didnt talk to him Saturday - I can't believe I was so upset & he didn't notice ive only got myself to blame cos I am superb at hiding my feelings. Last night we had "the talk", I was really honest and said I didnt feel I could carry on TTC it was too upsetting etc I feel so sad that this much longed for baby never came. He did cry & said he was sad too but he is happy with me & dd & DS. I said I still want another child how did he feel about adoption. He doesn't think it's for him but we've agreed we'll focus on my course for the next year & try & pay our loans off early and see how we feel in a year. Tbh I think he's trying to let me down gently so I guess I'm going to have to get over it. He can see us fostering when the kids are older I'd rather adopt in the next year or two before DD has her exams. Although he didn't say what I wanted to hear it did feel good to tell him how I feel and he hugged me for ages and I was able to cry with him & not in secret.

So ladies I think this really is the end if the road for me - OH still clinging to the hope we'll get pregnant on our own but that's not going to happen. I'm going to take this year to focus on myself, doing the beyond chocolate course will hopefully help me get more skilled in looking after myself. Hopefully I'll put my interests first and go to Zumba etc more. I'm slowly coming to terms with the fact it's very unlikely I'm going to have another child.

If its okay I'll pop in here every now & then to see how you lovely ladies are doing. I really, really hope you all get your forever babies

Love you all

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Suki :hugs: love you girl


----------



## Bravemom

Suki ,I love and miss you :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Suki, come by any time!!!!! We will be thinking of you always!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh Suki, I'm so glad you feel better having talked to him about it. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Of course you can pop in now and then... we would hunt you down if you didn't. :hugs: :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xoxoxoxox


----------



## H0pefulagain

Suki, so sorry it has come to this and yet so glad for you that you're able to find some peace in all of it. I pray God keeps you close to his heart right now and gives you the direction and peace you both want and need. Please do drop back in. While I am new here, you have been nothing but kind and gracious while I've been around. We'll miss you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I also had a dream last night I was waiting for FS to get back so I could have my 8 week scan and I was terrified of having it:nope: DH had a dream a few nights ago that we went in for our csection appointment and they told us to come back when labour started and he was panicking:shrug:

I had a dream last night that my husband had sex with another woman and she got pregnant!!!!!!!!!!! :nope: :cry:

I woke up mad at him. :haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Well, Ready....at least you know your don't wonder if his lil fellas are the reason! :winkwink:

I've done that before, waking up mad at Hubby for something I dreamed he did or didn't do. Poor fella can't win, even in sleep!


----------



## readyformore

H0pefulagain said:


> Well, Ready....at least you know your don't wonder if his lil fellas are the reason! :winkwink:

Really........I do wonder though if it's his sperm. :wacko:

It's got to be something keeping us from getting pregnant, right? Maybe this is a dream because I have put off scheduling that HSG. :blush:


----------



## crystal443

Ready..I hate those kinds of dreams :nope: I don't have them often but uuugghhh I could slap him when I wake up:haha::haha:

As for not getting pregnant, as you know we've been trying to get pregnant since DS and he's 14. I wonder was it the combination of things in that last failed IVF cycle that boosted things enough for a BFP or was it one thing in particular like the DHEA or the prednisolone:shrug: 

FS told us the day we met him that he didn't believe in numbers and that if it was going to happen it would most likely be a small disruption to my "normal" cycle which it was. Now its getting a healthy pregnancy to stick, maybe it is that you only need a flush out:shrug: 

Suki- so happy you've made a decision that makes you happy :hugs::hugs:please drop in on us whenever you like:thumbup:

Liz- coming to say hi now:hugs:

Milty- Good morning :flower: 

Peace- how are you today? been thinking of you:hugs::hugs:

H0peful- Good morning, how was your weekend?

Jen- good morning

HA- I'm still jealous of those follie numbers:thumbup:


----------



## Jennifer01

Suki please keep in touch. The last little while I can see you have been having lots of non ttc fun out and about so I know you are making the decision that's right for you right now and that you will be ok. Please stay in touch often!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ready, I don't even have to dream. Lately I am ticked at oh for anything-the way he sits on the couch, things he says, etc. it's like extended remix pms!!!!


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Ready, I don't even have to dream. Lately I am ticked at oh for anything-the way he sits on the couch, things he says, etc. it's like extended remix pms!!!!

:haha:

I still remember being about 2 days prior to my bfp with my dd. I was in the kitchen watching my DH. I was just SOOOO pissed off at the man. I realized that he had done nothing wrong and was in fact being helpful and making a plate up for dinner for one of the boys. It was then that I had the first thought, "I'm pissed at my husband for no reason. It's not rational. I must be pregnant." :haha:

It's kind of like that part in "What to expect" when she tells her husband that she just wants to punch him in the face and she loves him so much. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> FS told us the day we met him that he didn't believe in numbers and that if it was going to happen it would most likely be a small disruption to my "normal" cycle which it was. Now its getting a healthy pregnancy to stick, maybe it is that you only need a flush out:shrug:
> :

:shrug: Maybe. I'm just tired of chasing it, iykwim. How many things am I going to try to get the magic formula.:wacko: It's just getting old. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they can squeeze me in last minute this week. I figure that way it's not too planned ahead and if they can't accommodate me because I waited too long, I won't be disappointed either. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Today I had a 41 year old patient having her first baby. :happydance:

Of course I ended up getting to the story. I was curious about how she ended up where she was. Maybe they recently got married and that's why that haven't had kids before? Maybe they weren't sure they ever wanted children so they waited until now? Maybe she did IVF?

Anyway, she told me that they have been married for 17 years. She was ready for kids right away, but her husband was not. Apparently, he was finally ready for her to go off the pill when she was 38!!! So, it took her 3 years and 2 miscarriages to get to the age of 41 to have her first baby. No fertility treatments needed; so she was at least lucky in that respect. But, I have to say that I was almost angry with her husband for making her wait for so long. :blush: What a risky gamble. The anesthesiologist brought up the topic of a second baby and she said, "No, I'm too old." I told her, "Well obviously you're not too old because you're in labor!" :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

I dreamt I was pregnant last night :dohh:Is this a sign :haha::haha::wacko::hugs:Peace thinking of you loads ,suki remember my email :hugs::hugs::hugs:Ha hopeful ready liz crystal Milty Jen and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Actually Bmom for some it is a sign. It's the reason I took a test with DS. Also last month you can see on my chart my dreams started long before I could even test!

I don't know it's like that for everyone though.


----------



## readyformore

I dream about pregnancy, either myself or others at least a couple of times a month. So, it's meaningless for me. 

Morning everyone. :flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Actually Bmom for some it is a sign. It's the reason I took a test with DS. Also last month you can see on my chart my dreams started long before I could even test!
> 
> I don't know it's like that for everyone though.

Thanks sweetheart ,I wish it were true ,I think it's time the big man up there cut us some slack ,where's my bfp ?!!!!been waiting for ever ,:shrug:On the plus side hubby has agreed to take some red bull next month on the days of dtd plus I am gonna use my cbfm ,nothing else for it but onwards and upwards ,:hugs:How are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm makIng it ok. Of course it's to early to test so that helps.

My boobs are killing me though. Usually I don't even notice them until now. I guess that's a side effect from last month?

Anyway overall im more hopeful because something actually happened. If this were someone else I'd say it's just a matter of time now. But it's me and I'm not quiet ready to say it. I'm getting there though.

Also to drive myself crazy I've been having vivid dreams again but not ones about me being PG just crazy ones.


----------



## Milty

I will say this your temps look more promising this month than they have in awhile. AF is due today or tomorrow right?


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> I will say this your temps look more promising this month than they have in awhile. AF is due today or tomorrow right?

Yes that's right I have only went over a 34 day cycle once I think since I started temping over a year ago but I'm not really feeling it Milty :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Do you feel like AF is coming?


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Do you feel like AF is coming?

I feel warm and my boobs are sore and I was like this last cycle before af so yes ,in the last year I have had three 35 day cycles all the rest were 33 or 31 so I guess af will come tomorrow :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh I'm makIng it ok. Of course it's to early to test so that helps.
> 
> My boobs are killing me though. Usually I don't even notice them until now. I guess that's a side effect from last month?
> 
> Anyway overall im more hopeful because something actually happened. If this were someone else I'd say it's just a matter of time now. But it's me and I'm not quiet ready to say it. I'm getting there though.
> 
> Also to drive myself crazy I've been having vivid dreams again but not ones about me being PG just crazy ones.

I'm more hopeful for you now too m ,wen will you test ?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm not sure...it's hard to say. I want to test ASAP so if I get a positive I can get my Progestrone checked. 

I'm actually testing it tomorrow but it won't be a rush so those results won't be back for a week. 

Last month I was still picking up a line on the Walmart cheapie test when my HCG was 2 so I think I will start tomorrow.


----------



## HappyAuntie

The only dreams I've had lately all involve me dying in really horrendous ways, so I sure as hell hope those don't come true!! 

:argh:


----------



## LLbean

actually dying dreams usually mean long life so you are good HA :winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

LLbean said:


> actually dying dreams usually mean long life so you are good HA :winkwink:

Oh! Well that's good to know then - I ought to live forever the way this past week has gone! :haha: I hadn't heard that before - all I'd ever heard was the old urban legend that if you die in a dream it'll kill you, like, right then... clearly that's not true or I would have died three times last week.... (where's a zombie smiley when you need one?!)


----------



## LLbean

:rofl:

ok looked online and saw this one 

To see yourself dying in your dream- What does that mean?

The meaning of death in dreams can be mottled out so one just need to connect the feelings and symbols that are presented to get a fair interpretation of what that dream stands for. Seeing ones own death means an end of one phase of life so that a new phase can begin. These dreams further show some upcoming incidents that can be like end of a career or marriage. These dreams are symbolic of something big that is going to change ones life. Death also gives description of something that has died in one person. That death in dreams might have a positive or negative significance. These dreams come because one wants to kill a part of his life that he doesn&#8217;t like or doesn&#8217;t want. They address a very important function in ones mind. If death is considered from an objective point of view it is a past of natural cycle in life. It marks a transformation and transition. It thus symbolizes change within the thinking of the dreamer.

Dreaming of ones own death signifies the end of one phase of his life and a switch towards another part, e.g. changing job, moving house and relationships. Seeing the changes one had wished for his family suggests that he might be overburdening himself by solving problems for others. The message here may be that if one transcended this life, his family would still be handling their life the way they choose to do. Sometimes one sees dying a natural death, this means that he has attained a level of maturity through experiences and the immature part of his life is now dying. The art of dream interpretation is very important as it provides self-reflection and self-evaluation. One must try to analyze all his dreams in order to understand their meaning and significance; this will definitely help one in improving the quality of his life.


----------



## HappyAuntie

yowza! I don't even know what to make of that! :rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower:

I agree with Milty:thumbup: I do think dreams can have meaning :)

Milty- I'm going to hold off on testing until a bit later, probably when AF is a day late:haha::haha:if I even get to a day late:wacko:Milty, if you got pregnant once then you are on your way, hang in there :hugs:

HA- Wow, well there's alot to interpret in a dream:thumbup: 

Liz- Good morning:) On my way to say hi:flower:

Bmom- Good morning, DH had a coke before bd this month, not sure if it helped but enjoyed having it so I guess that what matters :)

Peace- good morning, hope your well :hugs::hugs:

H0peful, Jen and ready- good morning:flower:


----------



## readyformore

LLbean said:


> :rofl:
> 
> ok looked online and saw this one
> 
> To see yourself dying in your dream- What does that mean?
> 
> The meaning of death in dreams can be mottled out so one just need to connect the feelings and symbols that are presented to get a fair interpretation of what that dream stands for. Seeing ones own death means an end of one phase of life so that a new phase can begin. These dreams further show some upcoming incidents that can be like end of a career or marriage. These dreams are symbolic of something big that is going to change ones life. Death also gives description of something that has died in one person. That death in dreams might have a positive or negative significance. These dreams come because one wants to kill a part of his life that he doesnt like or doesnt want. They address a very important function in ones mind. If death is considered from an objective point of view it is a past of natural cycle in life. It marks a transformation and transition. It thus symbolizes change within the thinking of the dreamer.
> 
> Dreaming of ones own death signifies the end of one phase of his life and a switch towards another part, e.g. changing job, moving house and relationships. Seeing the changes one had wished for his family suggests that he might be overburdening himself by solving problems for others. The message here may be that if one transcended this life, his family would still be handling their life the way they choose to do. Sometimes one sees dying a natural death, this means that he has attained a level of maturity through experiences and the immature part of his life is now dying. The art of dream interpretation is very important as it provides self-reflection and self-evaluation. One must try to analyze all his dreams in order to understand their meaning and significance; this will definitely help one in improving the quality of his life.


:-k Wow.............. well..........I think that explains a lot Happy. 

I do think that a lot of dreams have meaning....but I absolutely don't believe that they are in any way prophetic. 
I dream about pregnancy and babies because I fall asleep thinking about it and I make a living off of it. It's just simply on my mind a lot so I dream about it. I think that's how most people are. It's just fragments of their day that they haven't dealt with or have dealt with a lot. Wouldn't it be unusual for a bunch of ltttc women to not dream about pregnancy and babies? :shrug: We're putting our all into this experience so I think it's just natural we dream about it. 

Maybe Happy is dreaming about death because she is nearing the end of her IVF journey and is panicking about transitioning from that phase. It's very scary I'm sure. See......you don't need therapy, we'll just interpret your dreams for you. :haha:
Or......it could just be that you're on enough hormones to make an elephant crazy and it's giving you vivid dreams. You are on medication and drugs can do weird things to your body. It could be that simple. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Or......it could just be that you're on enough hormones to make an elephant crazy and it's giving you vivid dreams. You are on medication and drugs can do weird things to your body. It could be that simple. :hugs:

I tend to think this (and stress) is at the root of it all - my only dream last week that didn't include me dying included one where my car got stolen and my mom said it was my own fault! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Or......it could just be that you're on enough hormones to make an elephant crazy and it's giving you vivid dreams. You are on medication and drugs can do weird things to your body. It could be that simple. :hugs:
> 
> I tend to think this (and stress) is at the root of it all - my only dream last week that didn't include me dying included one where my car got stolen and my mom said it was my own fault! :haha:Click to expand...

I had a bunch of really bad dreams a few months ago as well. It seemed to last a couple of months. I was dreaming about death and people (or weird gigantic spiders :blush:) trying to hurt my kids. They finally went away, but now in retrospect, I wonder if it was a femara cycle that triggered all of it. :shrug:

Now, you'll be thinking about dreaming about yourself dying and so you'll dream about it again. :dohh: It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Milty

I've only dreamed I was pg in two periods (multiple dreams) and I was both times. I also had other really crazy dreams so I think it's a hormone thing. Heck I could have dreamed it before but since it wasn't vivid I don't remember.


----------



## Milty

Well guys I'm not sure what to think and considered not saying anything yesterday and today....but i feel like my body is going crazy. 

This drove me to test last night and it was a super faint BFP.

I tested again today and my test is darker but still faint. I've shown it to my sister and she agrees so I guess I have a BFP.

I'm really confused as its really early and I feel pretty confident about my O date. I'm trying to not worry about what it could mean being so early. I see my Doc tomorrow for bloods.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Well guys I'm not sure what to think and considered not saying anything yesterday and today....but i feel like my body is going crazy.
> 
> This drove me to test last night and it was a super faint BFP.
> 
> I tested again today and my test is darker but still faint. I've shown it to my sister and she agrees so I guess I have a BFP.
> 
> I'm really confused as its really early and I feel pretty confident about my O date. I'm trying to not worry about what it could mean being so early. I see my Doc tomorrow for bloods.

We have to see the test please xxxxxx


----------



## Milty

The photo is not good because I left the house before the sun came up and my lighting just sucks...

anyway I think you can still see it...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> The photo is not good because I left the house before the sun came up and my lighting just sucks...
> 
> anyway I think you can still see it...

Ok let me go look on my laptop xx


----------



## Bravemom

I think I see something Milty :thumbup:Suki ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I miss you already...:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Milty- I'm on my phone so can't see the line but I'm keeping everything crossed it gets darker 

Bmom- love you

Sending love to all you gorgeous ladies 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

sukisam said:


> Milty- I'm on my phone so can't see the line but I'm keeping everything crossed it gets darker
> 
> Bmom- love you
> 
> Sending love to all you gorgeous ladies
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I love you too :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Cd1 for me ?ok it's official ,I'm a crazy bitch as I'm Happy :wacko::blush::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Your not crazy and your definitely not the other one...your awesome :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Your not crazy and your definitely not the other one...your awesome :hugs:

Awww m ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I can def see something there:thumbup: its very faint on my screen but I can see something :) yaaahhhhhh Milty:happydance: fx'd it keeps on getting darker and darker :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I've decided to go ahead and take the Progestrone just in case. I don't want to wait for tomorrows testing results. I could waste 2 days and I would be devistated if I did and it was low.


----------



## crystal443

Good decision, I was going to ask about the progesterone :thumbup: It could make all the difference for you :)


----------



## Milty

To be honest I didn't really consider it much ...then as soon as I saw that line I was thought maybe I should. 

Im just sooo not sure what to think.


----------



## LLbean

I see it Milty!


----------



## crystal443

Its out of your hands now so all you can do is take it one day at a time :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Milty's test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8245.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## peacebaby

:hug: and GOOD LUCK pots for our girls LL and HA for tomorrow. Lucky Friday!

Hoping for lots of Magical Halloween BFPs here! A nice pumpkin patch full would do nicely.

:dust::dust::dust: everyone!


----------



## Milty

How are you doing??


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies

Peace, how are you? I think we've all been thinking about you :hugs::hugs:

Milty- did you test today?


----------



## Milty

Sure did had my bloods done as well ...I should have the results in the next hour

:coffee:


----------



## LLbean

OMG Milty...HURRY TESTS!!!


----------



## Milty

I guess I won't get my results today:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

WHAAAAAATTTTT??? are you kiddin' me?


----------



## Milty

I called them and they didn't get them yet...should be first thing in the morning


----------



## crystal443

What?:growlmad: Don't they know we're waiting?:haha::haha:

Did you POAS today? We need something :):haha::haha:


DH came home in a horrendous mood yesterday which was very odd for him:shrug: After 4 hours of asking and finally getting pissed off myself he told me the other couple that we know that got pregnant through IVF(he works with them) had their 12 week scan yesterday and everything looked great, so I said what's the problem they're our friends why be upset? We've known since the start that it worked so it was no shock, he said it wasn't that.. the guy told him everyone that worked on their case said she has the reproductive system of a 20 year old.. so I asked him, then why did she need IVF? So at the end of the meltdown I think it was because he felt like it was being rubbed in which does sting. 

We all know there's no way a 36 year old has the reproductive system of a 20 year old, we all age and our reproductive systems are not exempt:shrug: or she'd be pregnant on her own and she's had a few failed tries, the embryos developed slowly, her HCG was rising slowly and yeah I can see how his feelings were hurt. He said its the first time he's felt like someone has actually basically made it into a competition. I think he was a bit shocked because they're pretty close friends, and we've known from day 1 she was pregnant. 

Oh well just a bump in the road:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

awww I feel for your hubby...please give him a hug from me... Tell him I look like a 20 year old but my reproductive system may disagree :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: I will tell him that, I think its the first time I've seen that reaction from him because he's usually so laid back:shrug: I guess it gets to him sometimes as well...oh and I forgot we got a letter on Monday, actually its the second letter since my D&C to confirm my csection booking for Nov 19:growlmad: I had the D&C in May and the csection is booked with the same dr who did the D&C. Is not on my file I'm not pregnant anymore? I did call and she said she'll "make a note on my chart" 

So its been one of those weeks:dohh: but I've got Milty's BFP for good news and I'm keeping positive vibes I don't care what else happens this week for your IUI:happydance::happydance: I'm going to go back and hide under the covers now:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

I just reread what I wrote and I meant I don't care what else happens this week here, I am staying positive for your IUI..dear lord that's all I need to do is put an accidental bad vibe on you :wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty can't wait to see your results tomorrow:thumbup:

Peace how are things? What's going on?? I hope you are ok:hugs:

Crystal sorry about your day:nope: I would be livid to get that letter in the mail talk about stupid and insensitive:hugs:

Hi everyone!! Hope you are all doing great. Looking forward to lots of great news from you ALL:hugs:

(bmom I almost called you by your other name:haha:How are you doing?)


----------



## LLbean

oh fine Crystal, don't care, be like that :tease:[-(:haha::haha:

I know you DO care, I have you on my cheer-leading team :D


----------



## Milty

So sorry for your DH Hun...I think this happens to us all girls a lot so I'm sure we all feel for him tonight. I also think when we hear this crap most of the people who say it are lying :shrug:

I had to take a nap when I got home... 

I swear my symptoms are so crazy I feel like in crazy and I'm not really pg. I keep thinking my docs will laugh at me for getting my bloods done. She did give me another script for Progestrone


----------



## crystal443

Liz- :hugs::hugs: i just didn't want to leave it typed like that, I'm superstitious so even if it wasn't intended it was reading all wrong:thumbup: 

I am captain of that cheerleading squad :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Milty- Thanks, I think it stung because it was coming from his friend, and he's told this guy how happy he is for him and his wife and we are. They have no children so this is huge for them. For whatever reason he added these parts when he announced it to everyone :shrug: I'm really not sure why he did it but I still wish them well and am glad they were blessed,:)

Now as for symptoms, for me my first symptom is always my boobs growing a few cup sizes in a few days and they hurt so much I have to wear a bra to bed :nope: I usually don't get any symptoms until right around AF is due. However, many women are more sensitive to hormones and just "know" their pregnant much earlier.I think your one of those people and you just know:thumbup: You've just had a chemical as well so your going to be a bit jumpy to see if your pregnant or not:shrug: Its totally normal to feel that way but your definately not crazy :hugs::hugs:


On a side note we went to Target and BigW last night and they have Christmas things out:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

OK all I'm sooo relieved. I was feeling a bit down because the doc didn't call and I'm so tried and afraid I've imagined everything.

Anyway DH suggested I test so I did and I can tell my line is better even from this morning....!!!:happydance: So I'm cautiously optimistic...


----------



## Milty

Crystal your a great chearleader!!!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Milty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Milty's test...as I received it (so not tweaked)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2448.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Milty

Crystal don't you have to start extra meds when you get a BFP?


----------



## LLbean

ok cropped now and a tad less bright
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2448.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Everyone!

The first thing I saw was that Milty got lines again! Congratulations, Milty!!!:happydance::hugs::hugs: I'm going to have to go back through messages and catch up.

We are expecting our first hard frost this weekend on Sabbath so we're working to strip the fields of all produce before it's too late. Then of course we're canning everything up that we can for sale in the store. I've never been so sick of making salsas, jellies, relishes, etc. It's kept us busy! which is a good thing because I'm waiting on a positive OPK. Should happen tomorrow or Saturday. Poor Hubby! :blush:

I'm off to try to catch up!


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I can see the line a bit better today :thumbup: Its still really early so its going to be at least a few days before its darkening :hugs: I can see something though :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

H0peful-Wow you have a few busy days ahead of you, hopefully you get all your work completed in time. I used to make beets, mustard pickles, sweet pickles, strawberry jam and salsa but haven't done this in a few years now:shrug: My grandmother taught me:)


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Crystal don't you have to start extra meds when you get a BFP?

I'm on Prednisolone full time and let me tell you my cheeks are showing it:nope::haha: Thankfully I haven't gained weight only cheeks:rofl::rofl:I'm on baby aspirin full time so its only Clexane I need to start with a BFP, I'll test next week if I'm feeling hopeful:haha: I have no urge to test this month :shrug:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal, you must have the patience of a saint. I have 2 reasons for saying this. 1 - you are so easy going about the letter when I'd be on a broom stick and fussing to high heaven. 2 - you can really manage not to test for that long? I shall never be accused of having such willpower...not even if I fake it on my best day!

Milty, I'm so excited for you! Please keep POAS so we can live vicariously through you for now! 

LL, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! :hugs::hugs:

Peace, how are you doing? You're much too quiet.

Jen, are you feeling better? 

Suki, I think it's safe to say that you're missed. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're having a great week!


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- the first time I got the letter, I didn't have the heart to tell DH so I threw it in the garbage and called them and stayed quiet about it because why hurt him if he didn't need to know?:shrug: This last time I was angry but hurt as well because I think it shows the level of care that for something so sensitive it shouldn't fall through the cracks like that. So not impressed but its just been one of those weeks for us :shrug: It will pass, it always does :hugs:

I just have zero urge to POAS but I agree Milty can keep us going and then Liz :) I will test next week but it'll be late in the week:) I'm not sure if the zero urge is a good thing or a bad thing :shrug: but will will be:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> Milty can't wait to see your results tomorrow:thumbup:
> 
> Peace how are things? What's going on?? I hope you are ok:hugs:
> 
> Crystal sorry about your day:nope: I would be livid to get that letter in the mail talk about stupid and insensitive:hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all doing great. Looking forward to lots of great news from you ALL:hugs:
> 
> (bmom I almost called you by your other name:haha:How are you doing?)

:haha::cry:That's ok you can call me T :cloud9:I'm ok af arrived onwednesday night ,no surprise there but it's very heavy and Im getting a lot of deep pains in my left breast / nipple so I'm a bit concerned ,am hoping it's just my hormones and it will leave wen af does otherwise I need to go to the docs ,anyway how are you my lovely ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Suki I miss you desperately :cry:Crystal ,that sucks about the letter :nope:Ready h.a hopeful :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Peace ,always on my mind beautiful :cloud9:Liz for today :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi girls

Thanks for thinking of me :hugs::hugs:....i'm hanging on a thread and having more meltdowns then i care to count. The up's & downs are either tragic, hilarious or "paranoid central" depending on how you see it. Nothing to do but wait until a scan will tell us more....one day at time is my official line but its more like one minute, can't help but let every twinge and then every non twinge worry me. A few days ago i went shopping for DH's birthday gift and right there in the middle of the London's busiest shopping street (Oxford str), surrounded by glamorously made-up shop assistants I realised that I had no preggo symptoms at all, just felt perfectly normal and that was it... the waterworks came gushing out and i came home sobbing in the rain convinced it was all over & without a gift purchase:blush: Very unlike the old me (rip).Even managed to convince DH who is great at pretending not to worry, that it was all over. Now to get through the weekend...:wacko::nope::sleep:

Milty glad to hear you got the progesterone, it can make all the difference in the early stages. You're not crazy, this whole process is one crazy rollercoaster. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed xxx

LL, i'm so excited for you, definitely following the head cheerleader :thumbup:

Hopeful, that sounds such hard work but yum yum! I suddenly want salsa, relish & pickles but it won't be the same as yours and then I'll be disappointed. Hope that OPK goes positive soon:thumbup:

Crystal your chart is looking good. May the temps keep flying! Boo to the dr & that letter, sounds exactly like the NHS here. It really makes you feel like you're just a number to them. Hope you don't have to go through that again :hugs: As for DH's colleague - what nonsense! Sounds like he added that bit just to "big himself up". Tell your DH I think it was a case of bitchy-ness and rather un-manly of the guy so he should have the last laugh. Usually its smug females who say things like that.Maybe his hormones need checking:haha: not enough testosterone in the tank!

Jen how are you? Feeling the glow yet? Haha just kidding...by my count you must be close to the 12 wk mark now? 

Bmom sorry about a heavy AF and the BB pains. Wonder what it could be? but i hope it disappears soon.

Suki :hugs: :hugs: I was curious about the Beyond Chocolate course you mentioned so looked at it online. I think we'd all be interested to hear more and keep up with how you're doing on it so hoping you'll pop in sometime to cheer us up:thumbup:

HA hope ER goes swimmingly well and you report back on lots of top class embies :hugs:

Ready, More4mum, Alison & everyone else :flower: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs: 

Peace I think stopping in the middle of the walk on a busy street and crying sounds like a of symptom all in itself.


----------



## LLbean

Peace take deep breaths and enjoy this. I am sure all is ok and will continue to be for you and bean 

:hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace, maybe it is just going to be an easy pregnancy. Just know that I can't like you very much if in the end you simply sneeze and deliver! :haha:

I think Milty is right and that shopping trip was a symptom all in iteself! Like Liz said, relax and enjoy this. Let yourself have some joy out of this. I know...easier said than done. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Crystal, that lack of urge to POAS is not always a bad thing. The less stressing you do, the better! I just don't have your willpower! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

H0pefulagain said:


> Crystal, you must have the patience of a saint. I have 2 reasons for saying this. 1 - you are so easy going about the letter when I'd be on a broom stick and fussing to high heaven. 2 - you can really manage not to test for that long? I shall never be accused of having such willpower...not even if I fake it on my best day!
> 
> Milty, I'm so excited for you! Please keep POAS so we can live vicariously through you for now!
> 
> LL, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Peace, how are you doing? You're much too quiet.
> 
> Jen, are you feeling better?
> 
> Suki, I think it's safe to say that you're missed. :hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Hope you're having a great week!



Thanks for asking, I am feeling ok depending on the day:thumbup:
I have my nt scan on Tuesday so hopefully if that goes well I can
stop stressing a bit (doubtful though!)


----------



## Jennifer01

Bravemom said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Milty can't wait to see your results tomorrow:thumbup:
> 
> Peace how are things? What's going on?? I hope you are ok:hugs:
> 
> Crystal sorry about your day:nope: I would be livid to get that letter in the mail talk about stupid and insensitive:hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone!! Hope you are all doing great. Looking forward to lots of great news from you ALL:hugs:
> 
> (bmom I almost called you by your other name:haha:How are you doing?)
> 
> :haha::cry:That's ok you can call me T :cloud9:I'm ok af arrived onwednesday night ,no surprise there but it's very heavy and Im getting a lot of deep pains in my left breast / nipple so I'm a bit concerned ,am hoping it's just my hormones and it will leave wen af does otherwise I need to go to the docs ,anyway how are you my lovely ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Have you ever had those pains before?? I had something like that but only while on clomid or pregnant:shrug: Def get it checked out just for peace of mind but I would assume it's hormones too:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me :hugs::hugs:....i'm hanging on a thread and having more meltdowns then i care to count. The up's & downs are either tragic, hilarious or "paranoid central" depending on how you see it. Nothing to do but wait until a scan will tell us more....one day at time is my official line but its more like one minute, can't help but let every twinge and then every non twinge worry me. A few days ago i went shopping for DH's birthday gift and right there in the middle of the London's busiest shopping street (Oxford str), surrounded by glamorously made-up shop assistants I realised that I had no preggo symptoms at all, just felt perfectly normal and that was it... the waterworks came gushing out and i came home sobbing in the rain convinced it was all over & without a gift purchase:blush: Very unlike the old me (rip).Even managed to convince DH who is great at pretending not to worry, that it was all over. Now to get through the weekend...:wacko::nope::sleep:
> 
> Milty glad to hear you got the progesterone, it can make all the difference in the early stages. You're not crazy, this whole process is one crazy rollercoaster. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed xxx
> 
> LL, i'm so excited for you, definitely following the head cheerleader :thumbup:
> 
> Hopeful, that sounds such hard work but yum yum! I suddenly want salsa, relish & pickles but it won't be the same as yours and then I'll be disappointed. Hope that OPK goes positive soon:thumbup:
> 
> Crystal your chart is looking good. May the temps keep flying! Boo to the dr & that letter, sounds exactly like the NHS here. It really makes you feel like you're just a number to them. Hope you don't have to go through that again :hugs: As for DH's colleague - what nonsense! Sounds like he added that bit just to "big himself up". Tell your DH I think it was a case of bitchy-ness and rather un-manly of the guy so he should have the last laugh. Usually its smug females who say things like that.Maybe his hormones need checking:haha: not enough testosterone in the tank!
> 
> Jen how are you? Feeling the glow yet? Haha just kidding...by my count you must be close to the 12 wk mark now?
> 
> Bmom sorry about a heavy AF and the BB pains. Wonder what it could be? but i hope it disappears soon.
> 
> Suki :hugs: :hugs: I was curious about the Beyond Chocolate course you mentioned so looked at it online. I think we'd all be interested to hear more and keep up with how you're doing on it so hoping you'll pop in sometime to cheer us up:thumbup:
> 
> HA hope ER goes swimmingly well and you report back on lots of top class embies :hugs:
> 
> Ready, More4mum, Alison & everyone else :flower:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:


Peace I hope you are doing ok your nerves must be in pieces! I have everything crossed for you that this will all turn out perfectly. I would love to tell you to relax but I know I am completely unable to do this myself so I won't bother telling you! Big:hugs::hugs::hugs:and I will be waiting to hear great news. When is your scan, do you know already or did I just miss that?


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs: Jen I imagine the NT scan to be equally stressful:hugs:
I'm waiting to hear when my scan is, it's a weird set up at the recurrent mc clinic at our hospital because they don't go by advance appointments for the first scan. They call you on the day & then its a wait until you're seen policy. Hoping for a call to go in sometime early next week.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey girls - there's lots here I want to comment on but I am really loopy on vicodin right now and can't think straight so it will have to wait... but I had to come let you know WE GOT 19 EGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:

Now just have to wait for the fert report in the morning.... Not all of the 19 will be mature so they won't all be ICSI'd, but it's almost twice as many eggs as we've gotten in the past (8 on the first cycle, 11 on the second) so I'm super excited regardless. :happydance: 

If you want to read the long version of the retrieval story, it's over in my journal... I won't bore you with it here. <3


----------



## LLbean

way to go HA!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Oh WOW HA that is a great harvest:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I don't know much about ICSI but will you get a good number of frosties from this?

That you responded so well to this protocol is a great sign :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

LL are you done too?

HA - the masturbatorium :rofl::rofl: It must be so awkward for them but you're right its nothing compared to what you've endured.


----------



## HappyAuntie

peacebaby said:


> I don't know much about ICSI but will you get a good number of frosties from this?

Hopefully! But we won't know until next Wednesday (transfer day). ICSI is the procedure where they inject a single sperm into each egg instead of just combining the sperm and eggs in the dish to let them do their own thing. DH has really low morphology, so we have to do ICSI. They don't ICSI the immature eggs (because there's no point - they won't fertilize anyway) and they won't know how many of the eggs are mature until they get into the lab and examine them under the microscope at the start of the ICSI process. So tomorrow morning when the lab calls, they'll tell me how many of the eggs were mature (and therefore ICSI'd), and how many of those fertilized.

On our first cycle we had 8 eggs retrieved, 6 of which were mature and ICSI'd, 4 of which fertilized, 2 of which made it to blast. We transferred one and then the other arrested so we had none to freeze on that cycle. Got pregnant with that one and mc'd a week later. On our second cycle we had 11 eggs retrieved, 8 of which were mature and ICSI'd, 6 of which fertilized, and 3 of which made it to blast, so we transferred one and froze two. That fresh cycle failed and then the subsequent frozen cycle failed, too. But since we have SO many more eggs this time, we're really hopeful that we'll have a bunch fertilize and make it to blast. [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; But we won't know until transfer day because once they've checked tomorrow morning to see how many fertilized, they won't check the embies again until transfer day because they don't want to disturb their environment.


----------



## LLbean

yes I had my IUI this morning too...now we wait....and wait....and wait ...LOL


----------



## Milty

Ohh HA I'm so excited for you Yeah!!!!

So much waiting to do:coffee:
Maybe I will start drinking coffee ...most likely I will just work more..


As for me I'm not pg at lest not yet. I got my results which were confusing. 

Truns out my Progestrone was 18.5 (before I took meds) which is more than double for what it should be. 

My HCG was 1.86 which is the lady said was normal meaning not pg. 

I'm not sure where my pink lines are coming from because I know they are there. Both my DH and my sister saw them. Especially on last nights:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Milty. I have no idea what that means. I'm sure it's terribly confusing seeing the lines and then hearing that you're not pregnant. :shrug:

Jen- glad you are feeling better....depending on the day. :haha: It got to the point where I would argue with DH about something ridiculous and instead of engaging me in the fight, he would just clearly state, "Go. Take. A. Nap." :thumbup: Right-O. Good luck with the scan.

Peace- :hugs: Your meltdown on the shopping trip seems totally appropriate. I can't imagine the eggshells you are walking on every day. It has to be nerve wracking. 

Happy- :happydance::happydance::happydance: Rest up friend and take your stool softeners. :haha:

LL- Good luck on the 2ww! :thumbup:

Bmom- sorry for AF. :hugs:

Crystal- I don't think it's weird at all that you don't have the urge to POAS. But, I think that you and I are the minority there. I actually prefer to NOT POAS. How horrible about the letter you've received. :cry: What a smack in the face. I know that clerical mistakes happen but this is beyond ridiculous. 

Suki, Allison, Hopeful, Jax, Butterfly and everyone else. :hugs:

AFM- my menstrual cycle is still boring me. :haha: But, I'm beginning to feel that I will be ok with whatever my outcome is. So that's a huge step. My mom asked me today what we "are doing" about ttc. I told her I really don't know. :shrug: Unprotected sex is ok for now but I don't see it going on indefinitely. 
Now I'm off to go knit a baby sweater for my friends that are expecting their first baby in February, (and yep, she got pregnant on her first cycle of ttc :dohh:).
And on a side note, my aunt told me today that it took her 3 years to conceive her first child. She got married really young, 18, and never used birth control. She does have 5 kids now, but it is odd to take so long to conceive when so young. I found it oddly refreshing.


----------



## crystal443

Good Morning Ladies:flower:

Milty- :hugs::hugs::hugs: double the progesterone would explain your symptoms but not the lines :shrug: very strange indeed but hang in there it does not mean you aren't pregnant it could mean it was just too early:hugs: When I was pregnant with DD I had to go and have a bone rebroke in my foot and they had to put me to sleep, so I had to have a blood test and it was negative so I had the surgery and my AF never showed. I assumed I wasn't pregnant and had horrible PMS, I was 7-8 weeks when I finally tested and I was definately pregnant. I've got a 16 year old gorgoeus daughter to show for it so you could still be pregnant and its too early.

Liz& HA-
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Liz, may your eggos be preggo as I type this :hugs::hugs:
I'm headed over to your journal now:hugs:

HA- I never say this but I am jealous of those egg numbers:growlmad::haha:I am writing that protocol down and taking it with me to FS at my next appointment so he can have a look and see if any of it would work for me with low AMH :shrug: I think he also wanted to try HGH this time as well:thumbup: Congrats and this just might be your cycle:hugs:

Peace-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know that panic well, and I believe its my reason for not testing:thumbup: I guess the best way to look at things is that the Intripalids are doing their job and its working, but I also know that's hard to believe after 3 mc's and wanting to protect your heart, a meltdown on Oxford street hey? DOn't be embarrassed, you had one of the common pregnancy symptoms..a meltdown :thumbup::hugs::hugs: I hope your DH has a great birthday!!


Ready- I'm just going to relax and not think about POAS :shrug:There's nothing I can do anyway its either going to be + or - so I might as well just wait it out. If Af arrives it does if not then bonus. What really upset me with the letters was that it came from the Dr that did the D&C, the clinic is at the hospital so not sure if it got mixed up somehow or what but a very insensitive mistake to make!!

Jen- I've got everything crossed for you and your scan:) I'm sure it'll be fine though:hugs::hugs:

H0peful- I hope you get your + OPK quickly and I hope your DH has energy after being in the fields to make that baby:hugs::hugs:Good Luck!!!! and here's some baby dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> H0peful- I hope your DH has energy after being in the fields to make that baby:hugs::hugs:Good Luck!!!!

:haha: I was thinking the same thing. 
My husband and I go camping and never get around to having sex.:blush: We've spent the whole day in the fresh air, then the evening around a bonfire. We collapse when we finally get to bed. :haha:
I can't imagine having a physically demanding job, EVERY day, working outside in the fresh air and still maintaining the ability to create babies! :haha: You and your husband deserve a medal. :thumbup:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal & Ready...

I actually got fussed at today by a customer for a "public display of affection". They apparently drove by last night when Hubby was heading out on an errand and he was giving me a kiss and hug before he left. I don't remember anyone going by? but apparently she did and she asked that we mind our manners when in the fields. HA! Bitter ole' heifer will just have to learn to adjust. I happen to like Hubby a tad bit!

Thank you for the good wishes and babydust, Crystal! I so want this month to be THE month. I know it's all in God's time but I sure am getting impatient!


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Happy- :happydance::happydance::happydance: Rest up friend and take your stool softeners. :haha:

OMG I started them yesterday! :haha: Every day, as long as I'm taking vicodin! :thumbup: And I anticipate being in more pain/recovery taking longer this time than in the past, so I am happy to drink my daily miralax. :haha:




crystal443 said:


> HA- I never say this but I am jealous of those egg numbers:growlmad::haha:I am writing that protocol down and taking it with me to FS at my next appointment so he can have a look and see if any of it would work for me with low AMH :shrug: I think he also wanted to try HGH this time as well:thumbup: Congrats and this just might be your cycle:hugs:

Hun, do not feel bad about that at all - I can't tell you how many times I've looked at other women's cycles and wondered why I couldn't respond that well. :hugs::hugs::hugs: It's totally normal. :hugs::hugs::hugs: It's hard for me to believe 19 eggs came out of me - I keep repeating it to DH because I just can't believe it. Now I'm anxious to see how many fertilize and then how many make it to blast... a change in protocol can affect egg quality and maturity, and I'm in such disbelief that we got 19 eggs that part of my brain is sure they'll call tomorrow and tell me that only 2 or 3 fertilized. :wacko: I'm happy to share my protocol details with you - I'll PM you. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh, and count me in the ranks of the POAS-avoiders - I hate it. But recently over on the ttc #1 thread someone suggested a new approach - it's no longer a BFN, it's a red wine positive! :wine: :wine: :wine: So now every POAS ends in a positive, either +OPK, BFP, or RW+!!!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## crystal443

HA- thanks so much for the details :hugs::hugs: You deserve every one of those 19 eggs lovely and I am so happy for you :hugs::hugs: My FS also mentioned adding HGH to the cycle as well so I'm going to find out a bit about that as well. I would be stoked with 8 eggs tbh and 19 doesn't even register as possible, you must have been really pleased!!!

I like the new POAS philosophy and red wine sounds great as an option:)

H0peful- wow, so its now wrong to show your hubby you love him:shrug: I don't blame you for getting a bit irritated about that :hugs::hugs: It could have been worse, you could have been humping his leg:haha::haha:

Ready- I agree, if my DH had to work in a field all day BD would not happen:nope: He's a computer guy so he's used to desk work:wacko: One day of feild work would likely have him recovering for a week:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> HA- thanks so much for the details :hugs::hugs: You deserve every one of those 19 eggs lovely and I am so happy for you :hugs::hugs: My FS also mentioned adding HGH to the cycle as well so I'm going to find out a bit about that as well. I would be stoked with 8 eggs tbh and 19 doesn't even register as possible, you must have been really pleased!!!
> 
> I like the new POAS philosophy and red wine sounds great as an option:)
> 
> H0peful- wow, so its now wrong to show your hubby you love him:shrug: I don't blame you for getting a bit irritated about that :hugs::hugs: It could have been worse, you could have been humping his leg:haha::haha:
> 
> Ready- I agree, if my DH had to work in a field all day BD would not happen:nope: He's a computer guy so he's used to desk work:wacko: One day of feild work would likely have him recovering for a week:thumbup:

My guy is at a desk all day too. If he did manual labor, I'm sure I'd get what I needed from him, I'd just have to do all the work. :haha: And that's only if I could stay awake long enough to get around to it, which might not happen. You know sometimes you have all the good intention of having sex. You talk about it, you plan on it. Then you get into bed and wait for the other person to make a move while you fall asleep! You wake up in the morning thinking, "Dang, we talked about sex and never got around to it." I have a friend that calls this oral sex. :rofl::rofl: I have a feeling this would be DH and I if we worked in the field all day. :haha:

Hopeful.........where in the world do you live? I've heard of no PDA in some places in the middle east, but I don't think you're over there. :haha: If folks were upset by a kiss from your husband, I'd love to see the shock on their faces with you humping his leg. :haha:

I'm liking the RW+!:thumbup:

I just got back from dinner out with a bunch of friends. There were 7 of us women, we all have children. It was a really nice time, despite the fact that not once, but twice women brought up the topic of how much they are all hoping for an oopsie baby. :wacko: They have such confidence in their reproductive capacity. They know if they could only convince their husbands' to have another, they'd surely get their baby. :dohh:

Smug fertiles! :grr: I wish I was one of them. :blush::haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

I think I best not hump his leg in public! :haha: I shared your humping thoughts with Hubby and he had a good chuckle too! We are in Missouri. We have shared crop fields in a predominantly Mennonite and Amish area. Some out here are ultra conservative and I don't just mean in dress and manner. Grumpy lady is among them. Every time I see her now, I'll have a good giggle at her expense. 

Thanks so much for being who you are, ladies. You're just wonderful! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMG!!! The lab called with my fert report this morning - of the 19 eggs retrieved, 17 of them were mature and ICSI'd, and 14 FERTILIZED!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: So now FX'd for a good blast rate!!! But really, barring some sort of catastrophe in the lab, I can't imagine not getting frosties out of this!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

HA that is AWESOME!!! are you doing PGD???


----------



## H0pefulagain

HA, that is FANTASTIC news!!! FX'd for your frosties! (I'm learning all kinds of new terms...had to google that one)

So excited for you!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

H.a ,omg amazing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

This is fantastic :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Have you decided how many to put back yet?


----------



## crystal443

HOLY SH*T HA!!!!! That is fantastic news, for sure you will get frosties from this:thumbup: I think this might be your cycle:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyAuntie

LLbean said:


> HA that is AWESOME!!! are you doing PGD???

Nope, we're going to take our chances. 




Milty said:


> Have you decided how many to put back yet?

It depends on how many blasts we have. The recommendation for my age and my history would be 3 blasts, but there's no way in hell I feel comfortable doing that. We'll probably put back 2, unless we only have 3 blasts total - no point in freezing just one. That said, though, last time we had 3 blasts total and dr recommended a single blast transfer because one was already hatching, so we transferred it and froze two. So who knows! :shrug::shrug: We'll go in with a rough plan of transferring two, but it really depends on how many we have and their quality. Even putting back two makes me nervous - the thought of twins scares the bejeezus out of me.


Thanks everybody!!!! I really can't believe it. DH and I are just stunned! :shock: I never ever imagined getting 19 eggs, let alone 14 embies. I can't believe it!!


----------



## Milty

14 is just amazing ....

Twins are really no big deal...think of daycare workers who care for 6 babies by themselves


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> 14 is just amazing ....
> 
> Twins are really no big deal...think of daycare workers who care for 6 babies by themselves

Yeah, they get to send them home with someone else at the end of the day! :wacko: Not to mention that they don't have to pay for NICU stays when the babies come early, twice the diapers, twice the formula (because good luck trying to exclusively bf twins), two kids in college at the same time.... 

If it happens, we'll figure it out and we'll be fine... and I'd _much _rather have two kids one at a time than twins once.


----------



## H0pefulagain

HA, Twins are FUN!! (if you're not the one up at night with them!) You'll do fantastic no matter what and I just cannot wait for the rest of your story to unfold!

As for our house, I just got my smiley face!! I test morning and night on the last few days when I know it's coming. It was neg this morning and smiley tonight! Got to go find Hubby. I can hear the tractor so I've got to bundle up to go find him. It is soooo cold out!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Milty

I love the fact that I'm not the only one who has to go find DH


----------



## peacebaby

Haha yeah Milty I remember when you had to text him :haha:

Hopeful yay for the smiley, hope you found hubby :thumbup:

HA well done, I'm so thrilled for you that this protocol has turned out beautifully. You persevered and it will be worth it for sure :flower: 

DH is wanting his caffeine shot so we're heading out for Starbucks soon. Chai tea latte and the crossword for me:coffee: 

Lovely Sunday everyone xxxx


----------



## sukisam

HA- so happy on how well the cycles going :happydance::happydance:

I've missed you all so much but need to try and wean myself of obsessing over ttc but can't keep away from B+B so on the advice of Bmom I've started a journal that will be non ttc focused just stuff about life (I'm sure some NTNP stuff will sneak in :haha::haha:).

It's in LTTC journals if you ladies fancy popping over

Love you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyAuntie

OMG!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

The lab just called - this morning they checked the three eggs that didn't fertilize yesterday to see if there were any signs of late fertilization, and one more had fertilized and started to divide - SO WE NOW HAVE 15 EMBRYOS!!!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I can't believe it!! I just started laughing on the phone - I asked the embryologist several times if she was just kidding me! She started laughing, too, and said it's just incredible to have this many, outstanding numbers, etc!! 

I am completely stunned!!!!!!!! DH and I are just sitting here laughing because we can't believe it!!

................

Hopeful, hope you found hubby in time! :winkwink: And yes, it's a lovely Sunday morning here. :thumbup: DH has been a very good nurse to me this weekend, and he brought me breakfast in bed once I woke up. He's been keeping my glass of gatorade filled without me even asking, bringing me my vicodin when it's time for the next dose - just taking good care of me in general. I love him. :cloud9:

Hope you all have a great day. :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

so happy for you HA!!! That is AWESOME news!!!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Wow HA 7 sets of twins and a singleton :happydance::happydance::winkwink:

You have a good man there, looking after you as he should :hugs:

I must say all the long-term marriages on the thread are inspiring to a relative newbie-wed like me (3.5 yrs). Its not everyday you hear of couples being so close and happy together, at least not here. Reminds me of my grandparents.


----------



## Milty

Geez Peace make me feel old ; )

HA wow I didn't even know that was possible...


----------



## peacebaby

haha Milty....but you're the lucky one to have found your soulmate early on in life.

how are you doing today? Any change?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> Geez Peace make me feel old ; )
> 
> HA wow I didn't even know that was possible...

They'd told me yesterday that they'd watch them, but they always say that and it's never happened for us before.... :shrug: I have to think it's not going to be the strongest embie, but I think we have enough to spare this time! :haha:


Have you tested again?


----------



## bcockcroft

Me too!


----------



## Milty

Yes I have and I still don't know what to think. Looks positive to me, DH and my sis. I don't dare show anyone else. It's only slightly darker but definitely pink.:shrug: I also definitly feel pg but I'm sure that's cause of the Progestrone. I looked it up and it's at the level of a 6 week pg person should have. 

I'm still only 11DPO so I guess we will see but to be honest I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Wow, HA! I may have to pass my "Mother Hubbard" title on to you! 15...wow. I'm so tickled for you!:happydance::happydance:

Suki, so glad you stopped in! You're always a bright and missed when you try to leave us!:hugs:

Peace, hope you and your Hubby enjoyed your caffeine and cross word. :coffee:

Milty, I can't even begin to guess what that means. Your poor nerves!:hugs:

LL, how are you doing? You've been much too quiet, woman! We're here for you, so spill it!:hugs: I've got 10/19 down on the calendar. Can't wait to hear the positive news!

I found Hubby just fine last night. We got back to the house after finishing up farm chores and discovered that most of the kids were home and the rest were heading home. They tend to be each others' best friends so when one gets the idea to get together, they congregate. Last night is the first time I can ever remember wishing the kids weren't all home right then. It was a fleeting thought but my selfishness of preferring a bed for BD'ing meant it was there.

We snuck back out to office in the milk barn and BD'ed. We got to laughing because we are definitely too old for that sort of thing! We got back to the house and joined in with the kids. They kept asking what we'd been up to so I told them I took advantage of their father in the milk barn. There was a lot of "eeew" and "groooossss" but our oldest boy asked how we'd ever tell the poor child how they were conceived. That cracked me up!


----------



## LLbean

I'm here just nothing to report... The boring tww here... Sigh... Lol


----------



## H0pefulagain

LLbean said:


> I'm here just nothing to report... The boring tww here... Sigh... Lol

Good! Well, I'm only a few days behind you so when I've run out of things to clean or do to keep my mind off the TWW, I'll just pester you! Yes, I know...lucky you! :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Ok Hopeful did your kids think you were kidding?


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty said:


> Ok Hopeful did your kids think you were kidding?

I think they hope we were! I just knew it would put an end to the questions so I couldn't resist!


----------



## Milty

I would have died of embarrassment


----------



## crystal443

Good morning ladies :hugs:

HA- wow a late bloomer, they always say they'll watch for that and I've never heard of it happening before:happydance::happydance: I think its fair to say that of 15 embies you have more then one forever baby there:hugs: You stuck with it and its finally your time:thumbup::hugs: So happy for you!!!

Liz- Good morning, this is truly going to be the longest TWW woman:haha::hugs::hugs: It must going at a snail's pace for you but hopefully it will pick up pace soon:) ARe you testing out your trigger?

Peace- Good morning, Starbucks sounds lovely:thumbup: Hope you enjoyed it, how are you feeling?

Milty- I'm not sure what to tell you except that maybe the bloods were a bit too early, give it a day or two and maybe go again? Are the lines getting much darker or staying pretty much the same? I hope this is it for you:hugs: DI the doctor give any indication why your progesterone might be so high?

Suki- I'll be visiting your journal:hugs:

H0peful- I wish we had a milk barn to go to:haha::haha: I swear as kids get older it becomes much more difficult to BD, it seems like they're always awake:wacko: Or we're getting older and can't stay awake, either way it just becomes difficult:haha::haha: Glad you caught the smiley though:hugs::hugs:

AFM, nothing much to report, kids are back to school today after Term break:happydance::happydance::haha:actually I'll be glad when school finishes up for the year just to have some lazy summer days. Other then that, no signs of being pregnant. I've been crampy but nothing else:shrug: I guess see how the next few days go:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

no have not tested trigger out just yet but I may do that LOL


----------



## crystal443

Just wondering if you were going to, I know you did with your IVF cycles :thumbup: I guess its nice to know when the test turns from trigger to BFP:happydance::happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

:rofl::rofl: Hopeful that was good thinking on your part. 

Milty it's still early though it is confusing. I'm still amazed that some people get positives as early as 7-8dpo. Its never been that way for me. Sometimes hcg is slow to rise in the beginning and then it takes off. Your temp is looking good :hugs::hugs:

Crystal, prednisolone masks symptoms so you probably won't get much of that anyway especially not in the beginning. Keeping positive immune therapy thoughts for you :hugs:

Thanks for asking...more spotting as of this afternoon. Its more than last week and with a weird sharp pain so we cut our outing short and I've been on the couch ever since. It's never simple and straightforward:nope: If it continues I think I'll go to clinic tomorrow.


----------



## peacebaby

LLbean said:


> no have not tested trigger out just yet but I may do that LOL

that will keep us entertained and happy lol...but no pressure of course


----------



## LLbean

here you go LOL
 



Attached Files:







2dpiui.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## H0pefulagain

LLbean said:


> here you go LOL

Thank you!! That MIGHT help satiate our POAS addiction needs! :winkwink:

I really like that everyone is in different phases of similar difficult journeys but caring and supportive of each other and the various stages and battles. Typically with this many women, you have a lot of cattiness and judgment going on. I have yet to see that here and it is refreshing! :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:thumbup: LL

You're right Hopeful we're fortunate to have lots of lovely ladies here but some of the general threads on the main board can get pretty rough.


----------



## H0pefulagain

peacebaby said:


> :thumbup: LL
> 
> You're right Hopeful we're fortunate to have lots of lovely ladies here but some of the general threads on the main board can get pretty rough.

And thus the reason I do not venture away from this thread. I may read them sometimes but don't participate.


----------



## crystal443

Peace- Hang in there, are you taking progesterone suppositories? If so they can cause some spotting to light bleeding :thumbup: If you find things are feeling differently though def go to your clinic, positive immune vibes coming right back at you:thumbup:

I have read that prednisolone masks pregnancy symptoms, I should be due for AF around Friday so if nothing by Sunday I'll probably test, my lp tends to run a bit longer then 14 days normally.

H0peful- Its amazing with all these hormones flying around we all get along so well, I think because we've all been through so much we're very mindful of others feelings and if we do get a BFP it really is a big deal :thumbup: 

Although I'm still jealous of HA's ovaries:haha::haha: I told DH how many eggs she got and he looked shocked, he said he can't imagine the relief he would feel that there are so many to work with and also that there are future babies there as well.


----------



## Milty

Oh you are so right and I did not even think of that.,.

HA you can use these eggs over the next 6 years or more...this could be it for you....how amazing


----------



## Milty

Oh Crystal I didn't actually talk with the doc just the nurse...all she said was I had a strong ovulation...


----------



## HappyAuntie

H0pefulagain said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: LL
> 
> You're right Hopeful we're fortunate to have lots of lovely ladies here but some of the general threads on the main board can get pretty rough.
> 
> And thus the reason I do not venture away from this thread. I may read them sometimes but don't participate.Click to expand...

Every once in a while I'll go read other threads and sometimes comment, but only in the 35+, LTTTC, and AC sections. But today there were two threads out in 35+ that made me want to bash my head into the wall just like this dude: ](*,) One is a lady upset because her first month of clomid didn't work - why isn't it working?!! And the other is entering her 2nd cycle ttc and hoping she won't obsess so badly like she did in the first cycle.... Lest any mods read this and think I'm bashing them, I'm not... it's just hard for me to remember what it was like to be upset that my first cycle failed.... :nope: I do remember what it was like to think my first IUI would work - why on earth wouldn't it work?! I was so confident that I took my barely-used sharps container into the office to get rid of it, because why would I need it after that? :dohh: So yeah, reading those threads just remind me of how damn long we've been at this... which is why I stick to a few trusted safe spaces. :thumbup:




crystal443 said:


> H0peful- Its amazing with all these hormones flying around we all get along so well, I think because we've all been through so much we're very mindful of others feelings and if we do get a BFP it really is a big deal :thumbup:

WSS! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



crystal443 said:


> Although I'm still jealous of HA's ovaries:haha::haha: I told DH how many eggs she got and he looked shocked, he said he can't imagine the relief he would feel that there are so many to work with and also that there are future babies there as well.




Milty said:


> HA you can use these eggs over the next 6 years or more...this could be it for you....how amazing

I'm trying really hard not to think ahead too much and get used to the idea of getting tons of FETs out of this... last time we had a 50% blast rate but that's higher than normal, so if we wind up with 7 blasts on Wednesday I'll consider us lucky. Given my age, we'd be extremely lucky if half of those blasts are chromosomally normal - odds are that's closer to 10-15%. So if we're lucky, we may end up with 1 or 2 normal embryos.

What's weird though, is that when we had two frosties on our last cycle it actually made me _more _anxious instead of less.... I've grown very accustomed to the idea of raising an only child, and when we suddenly had frosties last time, I had a lot of anxiety thinking if the fresh transfer worked, then we'd spend the next year or two wondering if we'd get to have more kids, and then if the FET failed, going through the grief all over again of accepting that we'd have an only child. (Am I making any sense here?) It was like I had reached the point where I was ready to have one baby and be done with IF, and having frosties meant IF wasn't over.... So even something you think would be a fantastic blessing, having extra embryos, creates its own grief and issues. Stupid IF. :growlmad:

All that said, though, I am still completely dumbfounded at how many we got. It feels like I'm talking about someone else's numbers.


----------



## readyformore

Hopeful- You and your husband in the milk shed is an absolute riot!! :thumbup:

I agree that this is a thread of great ladies.:hugs: I think it runs so smoothly because we are all a bit more mature compared to the regular ttc thread. I know that I had to quit going over there when a 20 year old woman was giving me ttc advice. :wacko: Um......even if it's well placed, no thanks. I love that we all have our own opinions and our differences. It would be terribly boring if we all felt the same way. I also HIGHLY value the honesty here on this thread. Sometimes I just can't stand the blatant constant PMA that is plastered everywhere around here. I just want to scream, "Hey, this is really hard for me. Can anyone relate?" There's always someone here that can commiserate with you, and someone that can cheer you up. We all need a little bit of both I think. :thumbup: We are honest, hopeful, sad, depressed, and encouraged all at the same time. Yes.........it is a group of hormonal women. :haha: But, we are always here to support one another.

Happy, I'm really very sorry to say this. I know that I am your fellow realist and you appreciate the lack of sunshine shooting from my arse...........but I just can't help but think that there is a baby somewhere in those 15 embryos. Maybe it's just pre-ovulatory hormones pumping through me right now, or wishful thinking. I don't care, I just can't help but think that way. I'm sure you are trying to squash all thoughts of that nature right now, so I will take responsibility for thinking that way for you. :haha: It will be my job to imagine your baby being made amongst those embryos. :hugs: You just focus on feeling better and taking your meds. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Happy, I'm really very sorry to say this. I know that I am your fellow realist and you appreciate the lack of sunshine shooting from my arse...........but I just can't help but think that there is a baby somewhere in those 15 embryos. Maybe it's just pre-ovulatory hormones pumping through me right now, or wishful thinking. I don't care, I just can't help but think that way. I'm sure you are trying to squash all thoughts of that nature right now, so I will take responsibility for thinking that way for you. :haha: It will be my job to imagine your baby being made amongst those embryos. :hugs: You just focus on feeling better and taking your meds. :thumbup:


:blush:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I agree :thumbup: I like the fact that I can ask a question and get an honest answer:shrug: I don't want anyone to tell me what I want to hear if I ask a question I'm happy to have an honest answer. I think your also right that given our maturity, we can deliver an honest answer in a kind way. I think we've all been through hell to get to this point so I think we're just kinder with each other:shrug: 

HA- I saw that thread about the Clomid too and I actually thought, uuuggghhh to be back when I only needed Clomid :shrug: I understand her frustration though, you go to the doctor get the meds, get hopes way way up, go back to the doctor to find out it didn't work :nope: I agree though to be back when I thought something was actually going to work. Clomid did work twice for me and then that was it :shrug: I'd give anything to have a cycle to honestly feel positive about. I think infertility naturally strips us of hope especially for ourselves. I am so positive for you, Peace, jen, Liz, Milty, Ready, H0peful etc and yet for myself I have very little hope and the only thing keeping me going is pure stubborness. 

I can't remember my first cycle TTC:haha::haha: its been so effing long but I imagine I was overly optimistic it was going to happen right away...why wouldn't it?:wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I can't remember my first cycle TTC:haha::haha: its been so effing long but I imagine I was overly optimistic it was going to happen right away...why wouldn't it?:wacko::haha::haha:

I still remember. The first go around it was August of 2000. We'd been married for 11 months. I had bullied DH into agreeing to ttc and then he panicked last minute and pulled out. :dohh: I was not a happy camper. :haha: My mom was so fertile that I thought I would get pregnant that month anyway. :blush: 


Anyone have trouble with this site? It's a tad better since I rebooted my computer, but I currently have a laptop, tablet and a phone that I want to throw out the window because it won't load this site properly. It is s............o............ s...........l............o.............w........


----------



## crystal443

Mine has been slow as well..I thought maybe just slow Australian internet..I really can't remember when we first started trying but I know we started trying in 1993 :wacko, we should have a dozen kids by now. Sometimes i feel much older then 38:haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

The sight is fine for me ...


I honestly don't remember the first month at all. I really don't know when it was other than I think it was in 1995. :haha: oh yeah that's sad!

See I married young so I didn't want people to think I HAD to get married. So I got on the pill for a couple years. I can remember DH and I deciding we had waited long enough and me telling him I didn't know how long it took for the pill to "get out" of my system but we could have fun anyway. 

I didn't expect it to be right away but I didn't think it would be hard. Also I figured it would just happen.

Next thing I knew I was at my OBGYN appt and my doc (same one by the way) asked me if I needed to have a new script for pills as my expired more than a year ago. I told her no we were ready to have kids. I remember her looking at me funny saying something like how long had we been trying. I had no idea and it suddenly sunk in it had been a long time. 

She laughed and said that if we are trying we should pay attention to my cycle and make sure we had sex during my peak times. She said not to worry it seems you have just been a bit to casual about it. 

That appt. was in Aug. of 1996. 

Man now I feel old


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: I've been married since 1994:wacko:


----------



## Milty

I was married in 1993 :haha:


----------



## readyformore

We were married in 99. 


There was never anything casual about my ttc.:blush: I have always been ready for a baby RIGHT NOW!! I don't even think I waited for a year to see the doc to figure out why I wasn't pregnant yet. I've just always had a strong drive to have kids and I figured if I wasn't pregnant right away, something must be wrong. :shrug:
I have to say that I wasn't knowledgeable about ewcm or any of that when I was 22, but I figured it would happen in the first 3 months. I mean my mom had 4 pregnancies and 3 of them were conceived on some form of birth control, (lucky dog). She focused a lot of time and energy on preaching to me just how fertile our family is. She wanted to make sure that we were ready for a baby even with birth control. No worries mom! :haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

We were married in 1990. We conceived all 3 children while breastfeeding and using birth control and the last one while also using spermicide and a condom in addition. Last condom broke obviously. All 3 were born a year and a few days apart. I had difficult pregnancies with all 3 and even more difficult deliveries. Our midwife and doctor warned us. I didn't take them too serious. Hubby did. So he went out and got a vasectomy despite my begging him not to. He was scared to lose me and be raising 3 little ones on his own. He relented in 2009 and got a reversal in January. We were sure we'd be pregnant in no time. Not so. He fights guilt constantly now. I have become a first rate actress pretending it's no biggie. I so wish we could go back to having babies by so much as sneezing at each other!


----------



## Milty

Ready sometimes I swear we are related...

It's very routine in my family to get pg while on birth control 

I swear I have the most fertile family in the world...minus me of course


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning and happy thanksgiving everyone!! (although I think I'm the only Canadian so I guess this doesn't make sense to anyone else!:haha:)

HA: Congrats on your great news, so excited and keeping my fingers crossed for you!!:happydance::happydance:

LL: hope you have a stress free TWW, I have everything crossed for you! :thumbup:

Peace: I am with you, married for only 3 years but with oh for 10. I too am inspired by these ladies, you just don't see it so much anymore! My parents celebrated 50 years this year, it's so nice to be able to watch a great example, as they have had such a lovely marriage! I hope you are feeling better today. I know this might not help because you know your body, but wanted to let you know that my first pregnancy I bled quite a few times in the first few months! I kept thinking my period was starting and it would stop. Please take good care of yourself (actually let oh do it!) and know I'm always thinking about you and sending positive vibes your way:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty: any new test news? How are you feeling? I just don't know what to make of what's going on...what is the next step-more bloods? Hoping everything works out perfectly:hugs::hugs:

Ready: just reading about you getting advice from others...not sure if I ever wrote it on here but I once got "eat lots of vegetables!":dohh: are you effing kidding me?? Oh....thanks...that's what was causing my infertility!!! Not enough lettuce!!!:haha:

Crystal: That is one good looking chart! Your late testing is tortuous to me:haha: I kid, I'm just excited about your chart:hugs::kiss:

Hopeful: I live near a Mennonite community as well! Their baking is awesome! There are new and old order Mennonite around here, I'm thinking it must be old order that objected to your kissing scene:haha: I can also sympathize with needing to go out back to bd- having a teenager in the house (and no barn/shed/etc to go out to!!) made things...interesting!!:haha:

Bmom: Where are you? How are you?

Suki: If you're reading this I miss you, hope everything is great :hugs:

Reading about what it was like when you started ttc, I was thinking about something that happened. After about one year I still thought a bfp was right around the corner. One month close to summer I was late, and remember saying to a friend "oh no, of course I would get pregnant THIS month, I won't be able to drink at the start of summer party!!" :dohh:Oh brother!!:haha:
So I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and if all goes well we should be sharing our news next week. I'm very nervous about sharing with dd, who didn't know we were ttc, has been an only child for 17 years and is very much mommys girl! :wacko: I'm trying to think of the best way to do it, although chances are good that I'm over thinking it!


----------



## peacebaby

Girls you've done it again....just read back two pages and am nodding my head in agreement with so many things you've all highlighted..I love that especially because our situations are somewhat different and YET there so much that we can relate to about each other. This thread is my virtual " The Red Tent".

HA I totally understand the anxiety of future FET's - I think recurrent mc's and everything else you've been through on top of creates that fear of future
problems. But I'm with Ready in seeing a baby or two in those lovely embies :hugs::hugs:

Hopeful :hugs::hugs::hugs: I honestly think working with your doc on the immune issues will bring you answers and success. Did you get your book yet?

Milty, my family will rival yours in the fertility stakes. My mum is one of 12, aunts and cousins each have on average 4 kids. All pregnant at the drop of a hat, even those 35+. I'm the fertility black sheep!


----------



## H0pefulagain

peacebaby said:


> Hopeful :hugs::hugs::hugs: I honestly think working with your doc on the immune issues will bring you answers and success. Did you get your book yet?

I did get my book and had it for less than an hour before my Doc grabbed it. We had ordered 2 copies so the 2nd one will be here soon. I can't complain as I know it is rare to have a Doc who is as special as ours. He is just a General practitioner but he was the one who helped our midwife for years. He's truly wonderful and has gotten involved. I hope and pray you're right, Peace!

As for fertility, we both come from large families and both families spit out babies faster than you can chew gum. I have to assume I've done something or exposed myself to something to cause the auto-immune issues but all 3 of our biological children have an auto-immune condition as well. So I've no clue what is the cause and I'm fairly certainly I'll never know. I'm just glad to have you ladies to come to and learn from and know I'm not the only one. However, it is one time I wish I didn't have others going through the same things.


----------



## peacebaby

As for me, I got a scan today! The good news - for the_ first time ever_ we have a HB :kiss: I am thrilled with that and so utterly thankful to God to finally see that little flicker. It took so long for them to say something that I gave up all hope, I was a trembling shaking mess! Also no sign of anything causing the spotting so we can safely assume its just the progesterone causing irritation. Then the ambiguous news - we're measuring 3days behind :nope: This worries me because it is typical with immune issues and doesnt bode well if it is down to that. But the sonographer was a student and the midwife seemed positive. I'm clinging to the hope that it was just the student's inexperience as she took ages to get the measurement or that it was late implantation which is likely given that I had a bfn at 12dpo. I'm hoping against all hope that this bean will grow grow grow
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Of course I've googled for success stories and my sanity now depends on repeatedly reading these so feel free to inundate me with more. On to another nerve wrecking wait until the next scan! I'll be grey by the end of this.

Thanks for all your thoughts & support :hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Peace, that is FANTASTIC!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

All 3 of my children measured small and the smallest one came out at 8 lbs 3 oz so just know the measuring isn't always spot on! They kept warning us that our son was going to be 5-6 lbs if we were lucky. He was 9 lbs 13 oz. My placenta just caused issues with them seeing things right is what we were told. Don't sweat it and stay as calm as possible (feel free to imagine chucking something at me!). The calmer you are, the better for yourself and baby.

A HB...what a wonderful thing!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> As for me, I got a scan today! The good news - for the_ first time ever_ we have a HB :kiss: I am thrilled with that and so utterly thankful to God to finally see that little flicker. It took so long for them to say something that I gave up all hope, I was a trembling shaking mess! Also no sign of anything causing the spotting so we can safely assume its just the progesterone causing irritation. Then the ambiguous news - we're measuring 3days behind :nope: This worries me because it is typical with immune issues and doesnt bode well if it is down to that. But the sonographer was a student and the midwife seemed positive. I'm clinging to the hope that it was just the student's inexperience as she took ages to get the measurement or that it was late implantation which is likely given that I had a bfn at 12dpo. I'm hoping against all hope that this bean will grow grow grow
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Of course I've googled for success stories and my sanity now depends on repeatedly reading these so feel free to inundate me with more. On to another nerve wrecking wait until the next scan! I'll be grey by the end of this.
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts & support :hugs::hugs:


Ohhh peace so exciting!!!!! How far are you then? My tech told me it was not unusual to measure a week plus or minus (I think I was measuring a couple days behind what I thought).


----------



## peacebaby

H0pefulagain said:


> I did get my book and had it for less than an hour before my Doc grabbed it. We had ordered 2 copies so the 2nd one will be here soon. I can't complain as I know it is rare to have a Doc who is as special as ours. He is just a General practitioner but he was the one who helped our midwife for years. He's truly wonderful and has gotten involved. I hope and pray you're right, Peace!

Your children having autoimmune conditions is an indication that could well be an immune issue. I can't wait for you to get a better read of the book. Just one thing to bring to your dr's attention is the intralipid treatment (the soy bean oil in article you sent me) which is not mentioned in the book because it was found to work after Dr Beer's passing. Personally it is the most preferable treatment because it has no side effects.


----------



## Milty

Peace don't waste another second worrying about the 3 days ...that is less the the width of a hair on the line for the tech to line up. Know what I mean??? Have you ever tried typing with someone looking over your shoulder. 

Muuhhaaaa my mom was also 1 of 12...I am grand baby number 32...
One year we jokingly to a pic holding up # cards. Also my grams had 5 after 40 :shrug:


AFM I'm pretty sure I'm out. My temp dropped and I can't see my lines any more. They only got darker once and stayed that way until today :shrug:

I really have no clue as to what's going on however I feel very positive and I'm very excited. I feel like I'm closer and somehow this is going to lead us to the answer to my fertility problem. I've broke my rule and been googling like mad but I can not find much of anything like this. I'm still very positive though because this is showing my body doing something wrong if that makes sense. 


Anyway I'm going to be doing a lot of reading on my vacay next week.


----------



## peacebaby

H0pefulagain said:


> Peace, that is FANTASTIC!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> All 3 of my children measured small and the smallest one came out at 8 lbs 3 oz so just know the measuring isn't always spot on! They kept warning us that our son was going to be 5-6 lbs if we were lucky. He was 9 lbs 13 oz. My placenta just caused issues with them seeing things right is what we were told. Don't sweat it and stay as calm as possible (feel free to imagine chucking something at me!). The calmer you are, the better for yourself and baby.
> 
> A HB...what a wonderful thing!:happydance::happydance:




Jennifer01 said:


> Ohhh peace so exciting!!!!! How far are you then? My tech told me it was not unusual to measure a week plus or minus (I think I was measuring a couple days behind what I thought).

Thank you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jen she said I should be 6wks2-3 but measuring 5wks5 :shrug: My problem is that it has happened to many of the immune ladies I know - a hb is seen but measuring behind and then at the next scan its bad news. But i'm trying to focus on the good for now....


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Milty!

Sorry about the temp :hugs::hugs: i wonder if something is "trying to happen" but then for some reason fizzling out ?? Either way I think you're right your body is moving in the right direction and maybe just needs a nudge and some tweaking. Is your thyroid level good?

Ah yes, your long awaited for vacay is around the corner:happydance: Your son must be so excited.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> H0pefulagain said:
> 
> 
> Peace, that is FANTASTIC!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> All 3 of my children measured small and the smallest one came out at 8 lbs 3 oz so just know the measuring isn't always spot on! They kept warning us that our son was going to be 5-6 lbs if we were lucky. He was 9 lbs 13 oz. My placenta just caused issues with them seeing things right is what we were told. Don't sweat it and stay as calm as possible (feel free to imagine chucking something at me!). The calmer you are, the better for yourself and baby.
> 
> A HB...what a wonderful thing!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh peace so exciting!!!!! How far are you then? My tech told me it was not unusual to measure a week plus or minus (I think I was measuring a couple days behind what I thought).Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jen she said I should be 6wks2-3 but measuring 5wks5 :shrug: My problem is that it has happened to many of the immune ladies I know - a hb is seen but measuring behind and then at the next scan its bad news. But i'm trying to focus on the good for now....Click to expand...

If you look at it this way...I had a scan at 5w 5d and only saw a gestational sac!!! Then saw hb @8 weeks and heard hb @10! So I think your ultrasound sounds very positive!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Yeah Jen, trust me I thought about you all the way home :haha: Its weird, its like we got the opposite scans!


----------



## Milty

Milty said:


> Peace don't waste another second worrying about the 3 days ...that is less the the width of a hair on the line for the tech to line up. Know what I mean??? Have you ever tried typing with someone looking over your shoulder.
> 
> Muuhhaaaa my mom was also 1 of 12...I am grand baby number 32...
> One year we jokingly to a pic holding up # cards. Also my grams had 5 after 40 :shrug:
> 
> 
> AFM I'm pretty sure I'm out. My temp dropped and I can't see my lines any more. They only got darker once and stayed that way until today :shrug:
> 
> I really have no clue as to what's going on however I feel very positive and I'm very excited. I feel like I'm closer and somehow this is going to lead us to the answer to my fertility problem. I've broke my rule and been googling like mad but I can not find much of anything like this. I'm still very positive though because this is showing my body doing something wrong if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm going to be doing a lot of reading on my vacay next week.

My son is beyond excited and so am I:happydance:


All my test always come back perfect. Your right though my doc said maybe we should try some thyroid meds to see what happens. See my levels were fine but she was think outside the box so to speak. Well when I got on them I gained weight, my hair started falling out, I felt warmer and not cold all the time but my charted temps were lower. Anyway we stoped them :shrug:


----------



## Jennifer01

Milty said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Peace don't waste another second worrying about the 3 days ...that is less the the width of a hair on the line for the tech to line up. Know what I mean??? Have you ever tried typing with someone looking over your shoulder.
> 
> Muuhhaaaa my mom was also 1 of 12...I am grand baby number 32...
> One year we jokingly to a pic holding up # cards. Also my grams had 5 after 40 :shrug:
> 
> 
> AFM I'm pretty sure I'm out. My temp dropped and I can't see my lines any more. They only got darker once and stayed that way until today :shrug:
> 
> I really have no clue as to what's going on however I feel very positive and I'm very excited. I feel like I'm closer and somehow this is going to lead us to the answer to my fertility problem. I've broke my rule and been googling like mad but I can not find much of anything like this. I'm still very positive though because this is showing my body doing something wrong if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm going to be doing a lot of reading on my vacay next week.
> 
> My son is beyond excited and so am I:happydance:
> 
> 
> All my test always come back perfect. Your right though my doc said maybe we should try some thyroid meds to see what happens. See my levels were fine but she was think outside the box so to speak. Well when I got on them I gained weight, my hair started falling out, I felt warmer and not cold all the time but my charted temps were lower. Anyway we stoped them :shrug:Click to expand...


Milty, sorry about the temp drop but glad you are seeing the positive side:hugs:
Vacay is so exciting-where are you going??


----------



## Milty

Disney World :happydance::happydance:


----------



## alison29

It's hot down here already be prepared. We are going in Feb for 5 year b day. A friend at work said to pack as much breakfast and lunch food as possible so that you don't spend a TON of money on crappy food.


----------



## Bravemom

Peace I am so happy I came on now to check up on everyone . I am so so happy for you . Remember small steps Hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## readyformore

Peace.........:cry::cry::cry::hugs: (happy tears).

And a dance for the hb! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That's worthy of celebrating. 

3 days on an ultrasound is absolutely meaningless. Don't think about it again. Pretend you never heard it and focus on that sweet little person inside of you. 

I bled with my third pregnancy. I was 9 weeks and had very bright red bleeding for half a day (needed a panty liner), followed with cramping for 2 more days. Her fourth birthday is next month. :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Aw thank you ladies :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: what would I do without you!

Ready thanks for sharing that, i'm going to keep it in my box of thoughts for those moments when i need help :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> As for me, I got a scan today! The good news - for the_ first time ever_ we have a HB :kiss: I am thrilled with that and so utterly thankful to God to finally see that little flicker. It took so long for them to say something that I gave up all hope, I was a trembling shaking mess! Also no sign of anything causing the spotting so we can safely assume its just the progesterone causing irritation. Then the ambiguous news - we're measuring 3days behind :nope: This worries me because it is typical with immune issues and doesnt bode well if it is down to that. But the sonographer was a student and the midwife seemed positive. I'm clinging to the hope that it was just the student's inexperience as she took ages to get the measurement or that it was late implantation which is likely given that I had a bfn at 12dpo. I'm hoping against all hope that this bean will grow grow grow
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Of course I've googled for success stories and my sanity now depends on repeatedly reading these so feel free to inundate me with more. On to another nerve wrecking wait until the next scan! I'll be grey by the end of this.
> 
> Thanks for all your thoughts & support :hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Peace that is amazing news!!!!!! Don't worry about the 3 days behind though, your right if you implanted late it would be showing a few days behind. In the grand scheme of things from now until you deliver those days will change as you progress from scan to scan :thumbup: Scans are not 100% accurate either and as you said you had a student so try not worry.


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:)

Milty- Hang in there, that was really strange with the lines this cycle but maybe your body is trying to prepare for a pregnancy :hugs: See what your temp does tomorrow:thumbup:

Jen- thanks, I won't test until the test date which is Sunday :shrug: I have a bit longer lp so we'll see how it goes :thumbup: I was actually wondering if you had told your DD yet, I bet she'll be fine with it:thumbup: 

HA- this is going to be a long few days until you get to day 5 :thumbup: How are you holding up?

Ready- I have no idea how fertile my family is :shrug: they all had 2 kids and stopped so no idea really :shrug:

H0peful-I hope you can get your immunity issues resolved quickly :hugs::hugs: Your poor hubby must feel terrible but I understand where he was coming from, he just wanted to make sure you were around for your family :hugs: Totally understandable :thumbup:

Liz- Good morning :hugs: as predicted this is feeling like its dragging on:haha::haha:

AFM- nothing much to report really, I had really bad cramps yesterday and had some light brown/yellowish discharge so not hopeful:shrug: I was expecting a temp drop this morning but we'll see.


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Crystal:hugs:

Your temp is still high though and that could well have been IB discharge & cramping:thumbup: Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## LLbean

Crystal...thinking of you!!! Hope tomorrow surprises you and your temp goes up!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs: I'm ok either way this cycle:shrug: still quite crampy today though :thumbup:

Liz- its going so slow but you'll be testing next week so not much longer to wait:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Meh this is the boooooorinnngggg part lol

Well today the progesterone sure kicked in... Well between that and the results of the elections back home lets just say I've been quite moody lol, and now a headache... Good times lol


----------



## Milty

Well Liz I know this doesnt help but you know they were rigged...

:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

That's progesterone for you...it tends to get better later in the LP. Hehe what were the election results? The US election year is always so much more interesting then here but I didn't read any newspapers today


----------



## crystal443

Oh was that for venezuela, I heard something on the radio about that..chavez got back in didn't he?


----------



## peacebaby

Ok Venezuela is what you meant! Didn't know you Venezuelan LL, but then it makes sense,its the beauty capital of the world <3


----------



## crystal443

Peace, what happens now for you as far as immunity goes? I know you continue on progesterone but is it a watch and wait sort of thing now? I'm so scared to get a BFP now, maybe that's why I'm not bothered at this point in my cycles:shrug: Also I did want to ask if you know anything about HGH?

FS mentioned it to us at our first visit and I was iffy on it so didn't go ahead. The last appointment we went to he mentioned it again and I've looked into a bit and it helps get more eggs and better quality. Works for some ladies with low AMH, do you know if it affects anything immunity wise, is it something I should stay away from:shrug:

I'm thinking of putting IVF off until December, I have an appointment to see FS Nov 10th but I'd like some time to see what protocol he suggests and try to come up with something that will work for me. If I go ahead in Nove I'd be having my appointment and starting IVF right away. I don't know I'm just not comfortable jumping into it so quickly this time:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Yes he cheated yet again. No way in HELL the results turned that quickly and wow the most efficient in th world as they still had voters waiting in line at 7pm and by 10 they were announcing a winner... Right...


----------



## LLbean

Crystal if you feel like waiting then follow your gut


----------



## crystal443

Its a shame there can't be a fair vote :shrug: Do you still have alot of family back there Liz?

I'm just thinking things will be rushed from the appointment to cd1 because I'd be due for AF right around there..and I don't want to start until we have a good protocol in place, I'd be p*ssd if I agreed to a stimmed cycle that fails again and end up doing a Natural IVF cycle anyway you know what I mean? See how it goes I guess:)


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone ,have resorted to wrapping my boobs up nice and tight and guess wot ,no more pain ,def think its hormonal and off course I googled it and yea it's a sign of the menopause :wacko:Praying for all my lovely ltttc friends ,love you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Bmom :hugs: it's seems a bit early for that


----------



## LLbean

Bmom get a sports bra... No way it's menopause


----------



## LLbean

Crystal... Yes all my aunts and uncles are there and their families... Only two cousins are here, the other 10+ are there, and their kids etc


----------



## Bravemom

Liz and Milty ,thanks you love you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Bmom do you have any sisters?


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Bmom I'm agree with Milty & LL. Have you tried the sports bra? I think your body has been through a lot of detox with your incredible weight loss so that could be related. But I hope you'll go easy on yourself now, we can't have you over-dieting!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> Peace, what happens now for you as far as immunity goes? I know you continue on progesterone but is it a watch and wait sort of thing now? I'm so scared to get a BFP now, maybe that's why I'm not bothered at this point in my cycles:shrug: Also I did want to ask if you know anything about HGH?
> 
> FS mentioned it to us at our first visit and I was iffy on it so didn't go ahead. The last appointment we went to he mentioned it again and I've looked into a bit and it helps get more eggs and better quality. Works for some ladies with low AMH, do you know if it affects anything immunity wise, is it something I should stay away from:shrug:
> 
> I'm thinking of putting IVF off until December, I have an appointment to see FS Nov 10th but I'd like some time to see what protocol he suggests and try to come up with something that will work for me. If I go ahead in Nove I'd be having my appointment and starting IVF right away. I don't know I'm just not comfortable jumping into it so quickly this time:shrug:

Crystal, your fear and mine are the same:hugs: Its weird that the one thing you wait so long for and work towards is the thing you fear most. I reached the point of fear where I felt safer with the bfn. But take heart, this treatment has worked for 100's and there's no reason why it won't work for you too.

I am on everything for immunes except the steroid and will stay on it until my dr is satisfied that my immune retests are good enough. I have to take low dose aspirin (from bfp only), clexane, vit D, fish oil, extra folic acid, calcium, prenatal, resveratrol, progesterone daily and have an intralipid Iv every 3 wks :wacko: I also have to drink nettle leaf tea 2x daily so I'm up to my ears in immune meds! It is nerve wrecking because an immune flare can happen without me knowing about it. So yes it is very much a watch and wait game...

HGH - I've seen it mentioned vaguely but I've never heard it being recommended to immune ladies by any of the dr's. I will post a question on Dr Bravermanns forum for you, lets hear what he says. Though I suspect it may also strengthen the immune system? :shrug: I know most recommend resveratrol it is a safe anti-oxidant and anti-inflammatory. I must say I think it helped me.

If you're feeling more comfortable with Dec then I'd say go for the postponement. I postponed my immune cycle because I wanted to feel better prepared and know that I was ready for it all. It was the best thing I've done, it gave the supplements a chance to work and I enjoyed being stress free! Plus I think instinct is there to guide us! Do what you feel is right for you.

Still keeping all limbs crossed that you won't need the IVF xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Bmom do you have any sisters?

I do sweetie ,she's a few years older than me :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Oh Bmom I'm agree with Milty & LL. Have you tried the sports bra? I think your body has been through a lot of detox with your incredible weight loss so that could be related. But I hope you'll go easy on yourself now, we can't have you over-dieting!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Def not no I have put on four pound in the last three weeks but I don't care I am eating three healthy meals a day and three hourly walks a week ,lots of water and fruit and also started today some vitamins and minerals to help improve my immune system :thumbup:so it's all good and I feel great :thumbup:how are you sweetie ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Much healthier:thumbup: hope you feel better soon. I'm ok thanks:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Much healthier:thumbup: hope you feel better soon. I'm ok thanks:hugs:

Ok my ass :wacko:but I will go with it :haha:Still praying and thinking for you lots and lots :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :hugs::hugs:

Peace-Thanks..I honestly don't know what I'd do without you :hugs:, FS was thinking since I have low AMH then I'd naturally be low in HGH so he's mentioned adding it before but I've usually backed away from it :shrug: I really don't know alot about it, I go back and forth about November I guess it will depend on how I feel after the appointment with the protocol that he puts in place :shrug: He'll be just back from a conference on immunity and low AMH etc so hopefully he'll have something different to try :shrug:

I heard of resveratrol before maybe Liz takes it? I'm not sure I've seen it in Australia tbh but everything else I'm on except intripilids and progesterone :thumbup: I think a BFN is way more comfortable then a BFP, I'm a bit angry and sad that even that has been ruined by infertility:cry: You're giving me hope that this can work though:thumbup:

Liz- Its difficult when most of your family is in a another country, especially when the country is having issues :hugs:

Milty- Good morning, how are you feeling today?

Bmom- no way its menopause:nope: Your cycles are still so regular etc. I think as someone said your body is still adjusting to the weightloss:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I wonder how Jen made out at her 12 week scan?


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Morning girls :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Peace-Thanks..I honestly don't know what I'd do without you :hugs:, FS was thinking since I have low AMH then I'd naturally be low in HGH so he's mentioned adding it before but I've usually backed away from it :shrug: I really don't know alot about it, I go back and forth about November I guess it will depend on how I feel after the appointment with the protocol that he puts in place :shrug: He'll be just back from a conference on immunity and low AMH etc so hopefully he'll have something different to try :shrug:
> 
> I heard of resveratrol before maybe Liz takes it? I'm not sure I've seen it in Australia tbh but everything else I'm on except intripilids and progesterone :thumbup: I think a BFN is way more comfortable then a BFP, I'm a bit angry and sad that even that has been ruined by infertility:cry: You're giving me hope that this can work though:thumbup:
> 
> Liz- Its difficult when most of your family is in a another country, especially when the country is having issues :hugs:
> 
> Milty- Good morning, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Bmom- no way its menopause:nope: Your cycles are still so regular etc. I think as someone said your body is still adjusting to the weightloss:thumbup:

Thanks Hun ,I'm also gonna try get the resveratrol ,was just looking it up online :thumbup: crystal everything will work out for you ,I know your frustrated but hang on in there sweetie ,we are all behind you :kiss:I agree ,am so glad PB found us :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yes I too take resveratrol ;)

Peace all has to be well with your bean, because I said so!!! ;)


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Yes I too take resveratrol ;)
> 
> Peace all has to be well with your bean, because I said so!!! ;)

It's either the resveratrol or a bottle of red wine every night :haha:It's a hard one :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Lol true... For most... As I don't really like wine I take the pills :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Bmom :hugs::hugs: I'm going to look it up as well and see if they're sold in Australia..now I'm curious:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Reservatrol is sold in Australia:dohh: I've even looked at it before, I've been taking a multi with antioxidents but this seems to be better so I got a box:thumbup: I also found a Q10, zinc, and vitaminE in one for DH so he'll be happy he can cut his vitamin intake by a few:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

crystal443 said:


> I wonder how Jen made out at her 12 week scan?

Hi crystal:flower:
My scan was good (I think?!):haha: you know how they never tell you anything, so I have to wait for the report from the doctor:shrug: But s/he looked good, measuring almost a week farther than I should be. Nt was 1.6 (I peeked at her paper:haha:) and think there is a nasal bone. Getting excited I think finally!!
Hope you are holding up well through the TWW Hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Jen- That is fantastic news:hugs::hugs::hugs: They will usually say something on the spot if something doesn't look right so all should be fantastic!!! So happy for you:)


----------



## Milty

Bmom has your sister been through it yet? I'm told how your mum did might be like you but your sister would be a closer example. 

Crystal : TEST

Peace : try to relax

Jen yeah! When do we find out boy or girl? 

HA : how are your 15 ?

As for me I'm doing what I do best WORK! :haha:
I'm sure AF will be here on THU. Although I've had no symptoms yet my temp is dropping right on time. I tested again anyway and it's lighter but still there. It even highlights under a pic invert:shrug: but whatever
I'm sure my doc will find this interesting. I havnt had time to go back and look but I now remember when my test did this before. Indigo tweaked them for me but I wasn't pg. I couldn't see a line then but I'm curious...

Anyway back to work


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> HA : how are your 15 ?

We'll find out in the morning... tomorrow is transfer day! I'm anxious now - I hate not knowing what to expect. They don't want to disturb the environment in the incubator so we aren't given any updates in between the fert report and transfer day, so we go into transfer tomorrow morning with no idea how many are left, how many made it to blast, what their quality is like... it's possibly the most stressful part of the whole process....


----------



## crystal443

HA- Good luck for tomorrow, I can understand you'd be anxious :hugs: Can't wait to find out the numbers though you've had an amazing cycle so far:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ok I may have over do e the work just a bit cause now my back is killing me :shrug:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how Jen made out at her 12 week scan?
> 
> Hi crystal:flower:
> My scan was good (I think?!):haha: you know how they never tell you anything, so I have to wait for the report from the doctor:shrug: But s/he looked good, measuring almost a week farther than I should be. Nt was 1.6 (I peeked at her paper:haha:) and think there is a nasal bone. Getting excited I think finally!!
> Hope you are holding up well through the TWW Hun :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Wonderful news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Thanks Bmom :hugs::hugs: I'm going to look it up as well and see if they're sold in Australia..now I'm curious:haha::haha:

No probs ,glad you got it ordered and sorted out hubbies tabs ,it's horrible having to take so many different things ,wouldn't it be great if we could get one tab with everything in it :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Bmom has your sister been through it yet? I'm told how your mum did might be like you but your sister would be a closer example.
> 
> Crystal : TEST
> 
> Peace : try to relax
> 
> Jen yeah! When do we find out boy or girl?
> 
> HA : how are your 15 ?
> 
> As for me I'm doing what I do best WORK! :haha:
> I'm sure AF will be here on THU. Although I've had no symptoms yet my temp is dropping right on time. I tested again anyway and it's lighter but still there. It even highlights under a pic invert:shrug: but whatever
> I'm sure my doc will find this interesting. I havnt had time to go back and look but I now remember when my test did this before. Indigo tweaked them for me but I wasn't pg. I couldn't see a line then but I'm curious...
> 
> Anyway back to work

My mum was 40 but my sister still hasn't went thru it and has a 28 day cycle so :thumbup:thanks Milty ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Happyauntie ,Happy transfer day :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

HappyAuntie said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> HA : how are your 15 ?
> 
> We'll find out in the morning... tomorrow is transfer day! I'm anxious now - I hate not knowing what to expect. They don't want to disturb the environment in the incubator so we aren't given any updates in between the fert report and transfer day, so we go into transfer tomorrow morning with no idea how many are left, how many made it to blast, what their quality is like... it's possibly the most stressful part of the whole process....Click to expand...

You are a martyr dealing with this level of anxiety!!! May you get the best numbers, the best embies and may your transfer go smoothly :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs: It will be good!


----------



## Milty

Praying for you HA :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

FXd HA!!!!


----------



## readyformore

Bravemom said:


> Happyauntie ,Happy transfer day :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh that's a good one. :thumbup: Happy transfer day. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thank you all so much!!! :hugs:

Transfer went well - it's all pretty routine at this point.... We transferred two hatching blasts and froze three more, and there are five more embies they're still watching - any of them that make it to blast today or tomorrow will be frozen as well (and it's possible none of them will make it). :thumbup: 

I'm feeling pretty neutral right now. We've been here before, transferring two good-looking blasts and not gotten pregnant from it; other people get pregnant on crappier looking blasts every day. So all today really means is that we transferred two good-looking blasts - nothing more, nothing less. :shrug: I'm really glad we have some to freeze, and I hope we get a few more... to be honest I was hoping to get three transfers out of our 15 embies, and right now we're only at two transfers... we got two transfers out of a cycle with 3 embies, so you'd think you'd get more from a cycle with 15!

Now I'm just chillin' on the couch, sleeping off my valium and watching that god-awful film adaptation of Phantom of the Opera... the valium does make it slightly more entertaining, I must admit. :haha:

Thank you so much for all your love!!!! It's so much easier getting through these moments when you know you have compassionate cheerleaders at your back. :thumbup::thumbup: Love you girls. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh damn! Forgot to post the pic of my babies! What kind of mother am I?! :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







IVF 3.0.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## peacebaby

Oh they're beautiful...they look so perfect <3 now they need to get snug in their cosy new home and keep growing. 

Hope the other embies surprise you tomorrow and you get a few more frosties :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

HappyAuntie said:


> Oh damn! Forgot to post the pic of my babies! What kind of mother am I?! :haha::haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Praying for you ,this is wonderful ,love and prayers t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

I'm not able to be on here much right now, but please know I'm thinking of each of you and you're in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to be back soon and see lots of positive news!

My immune system has gone haywire. We're assuming due to conceiving but we won't know until far enough along to have a bfp. Doc is not sure but what my body is actually responding like this to the sperm this time but that has never been the case before so who knows? All I know is I'm sick with a fever, hives and the shakes, and grumpy.


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> I'm not able to be on here much right now, but please know I'm thinking of each of you and you're in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to be back soon and see lots of positive news!
> 
> My immune system has gone haywire. We're assuming due to conceiving but we won't know until far enough along to have a bfp. Doc is not sure but what my body is actually responding like this to the sperm this time but that has never been the case before so who knows? All I know is I'm sick with a fever, hives and the shakes, and grumpy.

Aw babes ,please feel better soon and come let us know how you are ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HA I LOVE how the top one looks!!! Truly hatching!!!!

Best of luck!


----------



## peacebaby

H0pefulagain said:


> I'm not able to be on here much right now, but please know I'm thinking of each of you and you're in my thoughts and prayers. I hope to be back soon and see lots of positive news!
> 
> My immune system has gone haywire. We're assuming due to conceiving but we won't know until far enough along to have a bfp. Doc is not sure but what my body is actually responding like this to the sperm this time but that has never been the case before so who knows? All I know is I'm sick with a fever, hives and the shakes, and grumpy.

Aww dear Hopeful that sounds like a flare:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Rest, keep hydrated and take care. Nettle leaf tea if you can get some works wonders to calm the hives. Get well soon xxxx


----------



## crystal443

Good morning ladies:)

HA- They are beautiful :hugs: I think you might be surprised by your cycle this time, everything has gone so well, numbers were great so hopefully that means it will carry over to everything continuing to go smoothly :thumbup: I hope you get a few more blasts so you have some snow babies for later use as well!!! 

H0peful- I hope you feel better quickly, but the best thing to do is drink the tea Peace suggested and rest up to let your body calm itself down. Try not to stress, :hugs::hugs:

Peace- Good morning, hope all is well with you :thumbup: 

Bmom- Good morning lovely, DH will take everything I give him but he does complain:shrug: so it is nice to find a vitamin that includes a few different things. the only thing he "enjoys" taking is his vitamin c because their orange flavoured:wacko: I've bought the non chewable and he went on so much about liking his chewables I had to go buy more:haha:

Liz- Good morning, how are you feeling today?? feeling anything yet?

Milty- How are you doing? When do you start your vacation?

Ready- morning, how are things?


----------



## readyformore

Good new Happy. :thumbup: I'm relieved you have 3 frosties. 
There's a baby somewhere in that batch of 5. :hugs: :hugs:

HOpeful, feel better soon.

AFM, I am ovulating today and ready to scoop my ovary out with a spoon. :haha: I can't complain about AF cramps or pain, not one iota. But ovulation really gets to me. :wacko: No way I want DH up in there rooting around. :haha: We did have sex last night though. Yesterday was his mothers birthday, (and she passed away about 10 years ago) and I can't help but think how great it would be to conceive her grandchild on her birthday. :blush:
Tell me I'm not the only one that comes up with some reason why the current month would be the perfect time for conception. I seem to do it every month. :blush:


----------



## crystal443

I can always find a reason why each month is perfect for conception:thumbup: Hope you catch the egg this month Ready, good god you deserve a break its been long enough:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I can't talk much as I'm on my phone and at work.

I leave Sat. Morning and can't wait !!!!!:happydance:


Of course in the mean time I'm working 14 hour days in combo to prep for vacation and to meet a deadline:wacko:

I love you guys ...will talk more after work!


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> [
> 
> Liz- Good morning, how are you feeling today?? feeling anything yet?

bloating instantaneously after meals, headaches on and off, fatigue, frequent urination...yeah I am feeling stuff....but I am also still with the trigger in me and doing Crinone so... LOL :dohh:


----------



## crystal443

awww Liz :hugs::hugs: hang in there, I think this is where time will drag for you. A few more days and hopefully the trigger will be gone and you'll be testing for your BFP:happydance::happydance:

Progesterone must be making it worse as well but it will be worth it:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Oh I'm fine...just interesting when it hits you at random times and it feels like the "Vicodin" just kicked in...weeeeeeeeeeeeeee LOL


----------



## Rashaa

Fx ha!!!

Milty have a great vacay

LL hope you are well

Everyone else, :wave:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Oh I'm fine...just interesting when it hits you at random times and it feels like the "Vicodin" just kicked in...weeeeeeeeeeeeeee LOL

:haha::haha: I've never been on progesterone so I don't know what its like but it must be strange:haha:

Hi Rashaa:flower:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty thats a lot of hours! Hope you get all done but don't overdo it either. You definitely deserve this vacay :flower:

Hi Rashaa how are you?

Jen, congrats on the NT results :hugs: You must be so relieved and yes it's time to get excited :happydance: Have you told DD? 

Crystal i've posted the HGH question for you. Will let you know :thumbup:

LL hang in there, this is the boring part but it will soon be over :hugs: 

Hopeful, I hope the immune flare is calming down :hugs: It certainly is a sign that there is an underlying autoimmune reaction. 

Bmom, Ready, HA, Alison and everyone else have a lovely Thursday...its almost the weekend :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Good Morning Ladies:flower:

Jen- :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Peace- Thank you so much for posting the question for me :hugs: I was feeling hopeful for this cycle but I got a kind of migraine last night..meaning it wasn't a full blown migraine but was there all the same. I have gotten them in BFP and non BFP cycles so it could go either way I guess. How are you feeling? Has the spotting settled down yet or will that continue until you stop your progesterone?

Milty- You will def need a vacation by the time your finished this week :hugs:take it easy on yourself

Liz- good morning:hugs: How are you feeling? Any signs beans are snuggling in today?

Bmom- Good morning lovely, hope all is well:hugs:

Hi Alison, Ready, HA !!!


----------



## LLbean

nothing really new...just pinching very lightly from the inside


----------



## crystal443

Pinching from the inside is good Liz:thumbup: I've gotten that in my BFP cycles:)


----------



## LLbean

well it didn't last long...it was almost negligible


----------



## crystal443

It won't last long just quick pinches and pulls :thumbup: that's a great sign Liz!!!


----------



## LLbean

hehehe ok, I sure hope so :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Crystal when do you test?


----------



## LLbean

I agree...Crystal how long is your cycle????


----------



## crystal443

ooohhh lord I know:wacko: I can go 17dpo to 18dpo which is why I haven't tested yet, if my temp is still up on Sunday I will test but I got a small migraine last night and its still there a little. So I'm not terribly hopeful, if I make it to Sunday I will definatley test and its Friday here so only 2 days :) I also had EWCM a few days ago, that's a sign AF is on the way too isn't it? I'm sure I read that somewhere :shrug: 

Milty have you tested anymore?

Liz- I cannot wait for you to start testing :hugs:

Its really quiet around BNB today isn't it?


----------



## LLbean

Yes very very quiet

I have been testing... To see the trigger go hehehe


----------



## Milty

Yeah I took a test yesterday...it was lighter..

I've already started spotting and feel like AF is literally minutes away :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: If it has to come, let it hurry up and get here so you get it over with and enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## H0pefulagain

Oh my word! What happened?? I finally get to come back and it's been quiet for 3 days. :cry:

I do hope everyone is doing well. I'm so excited to hear how everyone is coming along!

Milty, I hope you're having a blast on your vacation!
Liz and HA, how are things coming along? Prayer and FX'ed! HA, I love the pics of your lil ones!
Peace, thank you for the nettle tea suggestion! I was using it because either you or Crystal had suggested it before. 
Crystal, BMom, Ready, and anyone else I forgot, hi! Hope all is going well for you. :hugs:

AFM, my system seems to be calmed down. I have not been that sick in I don't know how long. Had days of a severe migraine that nothing would get rid of, nausea, and never-ending hives and swollen face. We kept waiting to see if I'd been bit by something because I reacted very similar when I was bit by a brown recluse and ended up in the hospital several years back. As far as we can tell no bites or exposure to something odd.:nope:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:)

H0peful, I was wondring how you're doing:hugs: I thought about you last night actually we were watching a program called "Amish:out of order" It is about people leaving the Amish lifestylesetc. they live in Missouri I believe, anyway it was really interesting :thumbup: They also had a girl that was trying to join the Amish, it seems like a lovely lifestyle but then it seems almost lonely as well :shrug: Alot of rules that need to be followed but its their way of life :shrug: Interesting for sure :thumbup:

Peace- good morning :hugs: How are things? uugghh my cousin just landed in London, lucky cow:haha::haha: I'm kidding, the reason she's there is sketchy:dohh: she met some man online and left her kids behind to fly over and meet him:nope: very scary, she's a single mum and lives off of student loans so no money for travelling. very irresponsible so her son has left her completely and has gone to live with his dad. The daughter is with a friend I believe, scary world:thumbup: She just met this man I think because she just got out of a 5 year relationship in May so this is a recent thing. I'm not sure why I'm telling you this:haha::haha: I started the story and had to finish it I guess:thumbup:

Liz-I've got everything crossed for you:hugs::hugs: stick little twins stick!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Milty- Hope your enjoying your holiday!!!!

afm- AF is finally letting up a little, good lord that was rough:nope: last month to try naturally so DH syas he's making it happen this month:thumbup: ahhh if only it were that simple:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- your chart is looking good:thumbup:


----------



## H0pefulagain

crystal443 said:


> H0peful- your chart is looking good:thumbup:

Thank you, Crystal! I'm trying so hard not to get hopeful on this cycle. I'm failing miserably at it but trying!


----------



## LLbean

Crystal glad the witch let up a bit... Sucks when she comes in strong like that


----------



## crystal443

Liz- you and I both, this one was a doozey and I had promised dd I'd take her to the mall for summer clothes:wacko: I had do the food shop..it wasn't a good day yesterday but I got it all done:haha::haha: Its still heavy today but I feel better:thumbup:

H0peful- if we don't have any hope left at all, there's no point TTC:thumbup: There's no reason why this couldn't be your cycle:shrug: hang in there, I have a feeling there will be bfp's coming very soon on this thread from a few of you ladies:happydance::happydance:


----------



## H0pefulagain

You're right, Crystal. I just always think if I can keep myself from getting my hopes up, that it will help if it's not THE cycle. Ha!

We'll test on the 20th if the nasty witch hasn't come by then.

Glad you're feeling better. Sorry it was so rough coming in.


----------



## Bravemom

Sending everyone lots of love and sticky dust :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :hugs::hugs:

h0peful- I've got everything crossed for you that the 20th brings good news!!!

Peace- Good morning:flower:

Liz- :hugs::hugs: Hang in there, still early days

Milty- Hope your enjoying your holiday!!!!:flower:

Bmom- good morning lovely:flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

It really has been quiet in here lately.... I am just trying to stay sane in my tww (which in IVF with blast transfer is really more of a 1ww, but the shorter time doesn't make it any easier! :wacko:)


----------



## crystal443

HA- I was wondering how your doing with your TWW :) yeah its been quiet in here lately..when do you go for your Beta?


----------



## HappyAuntie

crystal443 said:


> HA- I was wondering how your doing with your TWW :) yeah its been quiet in here lately..when do you go for your Beta?

OTD is Saturday but nurse wants me to come in on Friday because she's not working this weekend, and she likes to be the one to give me my results - she doesn't want me to get the news from a virtual stranger. (I <3 my nurse!)


----------



## More4mom

Hi everyone!! It's been a few weeks since I last posted and there has been so much going on!! Love and hugs to all of you lovelies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just started my 21st cycle. A few weeks ago, I had a very large polyp removed, so this is my first cycle since. I'm sure hoping this cycle will lead to a BFP now that the polyp is gone (was blocking at the cervix opening). 

Hehehehe... I'm excited and working super hard not to get my hopes up!! So far, not so good. :dohh:


----------



## crystal443

HA-That's really nice of your nurse :hugs: I've got everything crossed for you

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


More4mom- I hope it happens really quickly for you now :thumbup: You could get pregnant this cycle you never know :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

More4mom said:


> Hi everyone!! It's been a few weeks since I last posted and there has been so much going on!! Love and hugs to all of you lovelies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I just started my 21st cycle. A few weeks ago, I had a very large polyp removed, so this is my first cycle since. I'm sure hoping this cycle will lead to a BFP now that the polyp is gone (was blocking at the cervix opening).
> 
> Hehehehe... I'm excited and working super hard not to get my hopes up!! So far, not so good. :dohh:

Good luck sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hello ladies:flower: Hope everyone is well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Ms Crystal! Doing well here. How are you?

I must ask, have we been put in time out? It just got too quiet!


----------



## crystal443

Yes it is quiet :thumbup: calm before the BFP storm hopefully? :) I'm great thanks, how about you?


----------



## H0pefulagain

I sure can't complain! Oh, I hope you're right about the calm before the storm! Can you imagine the amount of hormones?? :haha:


----------



## More4mom

The hormones??? Hahahahaha! :haha::haha: I'm picturing a rainbow bursting and showering us all with candies and kleenex... I cry with pure joy every time someone here gets a BFP. The candies are just bonus, because we deserve it!!


----------



## crystal443

We definately deserve candy :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I just wanted to say a quick hello....we are having a blast on vacation 

I love seeing my DS with wonder in his eyes!!!

Will catch up with everyone soon!


----------



## H0pefulagain

M4M, bring on that candy!

Milty, so glad yall are having fun! Can't wait to hear some details!

HA & Liz, thinking of yall and saying prayers. :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Peace & Jennifer, you hanging in there? 

Well, this cycle my progesterone has more than doubled from last cycle. We joke that I eat the entire alphabet (in pills) plus a few. Hubby says if I put it in a liquid, we could call it alphabet soup.  He thinks he's funny! :nope:

We're patiently waiting for Saturday/Sunday for testing. Okay, that could be a teensy bit of a lie!

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying yourselves. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

:bfn:


----------



## crystal443

HA- I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Miley-Glad your having fun!!!!!

H0peful-good luck testing!!!!!

Peace-how are you feeling?


----------



## LLbean

HA... how many days past are you? could be too soon???


----------



## H0pefulagain

HA, I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Is it maybe just too soon? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

I appreciate it, but it's not too soon. Today is 8dp5dt.


----------



## Bravemom

HappyAuntie said:


> I appreciate it, but it's not too soon. Today is 8dp5dt.

Omg I am so gutted for you :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

HappyAuntie said:


> I appreciate it, but it's not too soon. Today is 8dp5dt.

I'm so very sorry. I wish there was something that could be said or done to comfort you, but I know there's not. :cry::hugs: You'll be in my thoughts today. Forgive me, but I'll be praying that this one is just a late bloomer and full or surprises for you.:hugs::hugs::hugs: No one deserves this more.


----------



## LLbean

I hate to insist but....was it a blood test? They would not do one on me until 10dp5det

sorry it is a BFN though :( I hope you get surprised and it turns into a BFP


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

'morning, Ms. Crystal!

Does anyone know when you should quit taking coq10 if you get a BFP? Don't get excited. We don't have a BFP but Hubby asked me the question and I hadn't even thought about that and don't know the answer.


----------



## peacebaby

:wave: Hopeful..like everything there are 2 camps on the CoQ10 issue. Same say stop cold turkey at bfp and others say continue. My dr said to wean off slowly, his reasoning being that the first few weeks are fragile and if something has helped in the way that CoQ10 does (at cellular level) than it can't hurt to continue a while longer. I halved my dose for 2 more weeks then went to everyday other day and then stopped.

Everything crossed for you & lots of positive thoughts :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Sorry HA ...I haven't been posting much lately but i have been reading. 

Glad vacay is great milty and Peace so glad your keepin on.

I am 3 dpo my first cycle using softcups and preseed and I LOVE them

So I was not getting Pos OPK but everything else felt right then on day of first surge that i peed or whatever in the morning my cm dried up later that day and my cervix closed and lower. I am so glad We got the bd in before. This happen to anyone else? IF i was waiting for Surge I would have been so late.


----------



## HappyAuntie

beta this morning confirmed it. thank you for all your hugs.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Thank you, Peace! How are things with you thus far?

Liz? You're scaring me with this quiet thingy. It's a new side of you I had not seen before! :winkwink:

HA, :hugs::hugs:

Milty, have you about got Disney in line yet? Sorry, I just couldn't resist! :winkwink:

I'm going to go freeze my tushy off in the field for a bit. All that is left out there are pumpkins, gourds, and mums! But, I'm pee'ing like a frog in heat so it makes for interesting in the cold. Doc says it is the steady increase in progesterone that is making for all the tinkling. Any which way, cold is not my friend right now!


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- good luck testing :hugs::hugs: Liz is quiet because she's in LA enjoying the sun and sights :)

Milty- I hope your having a blast!!!!

HA- Again, I'm so sorry it didn't work out but a lot of ladies get a BFP from their FET so I'm hoping this will be the case for you :hugs::hugs:

Liz- Hope your having fun!!

Alison- glad you got that last BD in, its a headache trying to figure it all out sometimes :)

Peace- I wondered about CoQ10 as well, I went cold turkey off of it Feb and will ween off if I get another BFP. How are you feeling?


----------



## LLbean

HA so sorry :hugs:
Hopeful I'm out of town so keeping it brief via cell phone lol
Crystal HI!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Hi liz!!!!!:hi::flower: Hope your enjoying yourself:hugs::hugs:

Morning ladies:flower:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Crystal! and Brief Liz! :wave:

AF should have been here last night or today. Nada yet but pretty sure it's coming. Praying not but you know how it is... God has been good to us so I truly cannot complain, no matter how often I manage to do so anyhow. :winkwink:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and finding joy in it!


----------



## crystal443

Your chart is looking good H0peful :hugs::hugs: Have you tested yet?


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal, I did test on Tuesday, Yesterday, and Today. All of them were BFN's. I'm wondering but what all the supplements I'm on are messing with my cycle. On a bright note, no hormone headache that I typically get when AF is close. 

We picked up a First Response Early Detection test tonight in case it will catch something that the Clear Blue Easy Digital has not.


----------



## crystal443

Digi won't pick it up early, fx'd that's why your getting BFN's :hugs::hugs: Your chart is looking good though!!


:dust::dust::dust::dust:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## H0pefulagain

I got the faintest (and I do mean faintest) of a 2nd line on the First Response Early Response test! I'm scared spit-less but so excited! I woke up at 5:20am from a very vivid dream (not a good one), remembered what yall had said about vivid dreams, and of course did what any sane woman who has such a dream does....ran to the bathroom to tinkle in a cup for testing.

I took pictures with Hubby's work cell and am trying to figure out how to work it so I can email it to myself. Uugghh! Wish I was not such a technotard.

It's our Sabbath and the one day I can really sleep in. Sleep is not going to come back to me anytime soon!


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs::hugs: Hopeful, great news :happydance:....how many dpo are you? Praying for you that the line gets darker. The vivid dream is a good sign :happydance: 

I'm sure you're scared and worried but keep calm and rest. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Well, if the vivid dreams are a good sign, I'm on a roll. I had several more after falling asleep again.

I guess I'll get excited when the line gets a lot darker. Until then, it's more a wait and see and wonder thing.

I'm either 13 or 14 dpo. That worries me because I thought by 13 or 14 dpo, the line should be nice and obvious vs so faint.


----------



## Bravemom

O hopeful I can't wait to see your test :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hopeful you can text me the pic and I can post it if you like


----------



## H0pefulagain

Liz, can you tell me how to do that? Son and Hubby are gone out in the woods right now so I've no one to ask to figure it out for me. I know I should know this stuff but we lived years without it and I'm just not caught up yet. Sorry. I'll play with it and see if I can figure it.

Hubby and I can both see the line but it's truly faint. I'm just scared it's not real if you know what I mean? There's been no immune flare up since night before last so I'm encouraged!


----------



## LLbean

Here is H0perful's test (I cropped it closer hehe)
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y13/deinekatze/EED0C577-9BEA-45B5-BBEE-E4E3022F59AC-1958-0000015BA9DBC3F8.jpg

You can upload it to Photobucket and grab the code from there


----------



## H0pefulagain

You're wonderful, Liz. Thank you!!

I've no clue about the bucket for pictures but I'll see if I can figure it out for future reference.


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- I can definately 100% see a line :happydance::happydance: I hope it gets darker over the next few days for you:hugs::hugs::hugs: Very nice news to wake up to on a Monday morning :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

It's an app you can download to your cell phone and it basically uploads your pictures to a website and allows you to get a code to use


----------



## Milty

Looks promising Hope!!!!

Well I'm back home and had a great time. Disney is so good at thinking of every detail it's amazing. My DS imagination ran wild. One day he was a pirate the next a Jedi master. He rode all the big rides which were so much fun. It also made me a bit sad because he was tall enough and brave enough too. :cry:

It was great for DH and I too not thinking of TTC and relaxing. There was 3 times I almost broke down and cried which is unusual for me. I didn't tell DH either also unusual because I didn't want to ruin his good time. One time we were at the pool after Disney in the hotel and my DS was the only one in the pool. He was annoyed because there were no kids to play with. Like I usually do since he is an only child I offered to play with him and his response was "no mom it's just not the same". I then had to sit and watch him try to entertain himself for an hour before he gave up on other kids coming. Don't get me wrong the trip was great but it made it painfully obvious Im infertile. 

However I will not dwell on the negitive but move on. If anyone has plans to go to Disney I highly recommend it I had a blast. No if only I got a vacation from my vacation! 

Oh also DH is trying to convince me to look for a job in the Orlando area:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Hi Milty:hi:

Glad you had a blast..we went to DIsney years ago and it was fantastic then, I can only imagine how great it is now. Orlando would be a great place to live :) I think your hubby's idea to move there is fantastic!!

Sorry you had a few sad moments, I get them every now and then and I find they're a bit more frequent since I've had the mc's:shrug: Hang in there, our sticky BFP is coming:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Milty sorry for the sad moments. Glad all 3 of you had a great time. I'd be very jealous of you living in Orlando!

Hopeful, I see the line...everything crossed for you. You're not allowed to panic :hugs:

Crystal, Alison, Hopeful, Bmom, LL thanks for thinking of me....you girls are the best:hugs:

Makes up for the nasty cyber experience I had last week...I made the huge error of befriending someone who was a casual poster on Bnb, she posted a few times last year but I guess people didn't respond, I felt bad for her. Anyway she got upset because she felt I got a bfp ......wait for it ...."so quickly"...Oh yes and this coming from someone who has been ttc for a shorter period than me by about 1.5 yrs. I even apologised that my news was upsetting to her. The negativity spewed out on me was shocking and upsetting to say the least. DH had warned me about her from the beginning and he was right. She mentioned that a friend at work had ditched her, now I know why. I've had to block her and wish I'd cut her off sooner...who needs negative energy hey. Learnt my lesson well enough! So girls be careful, there are psychos out there:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Oh I have had my fair share of psychos too lol. I never understood people getting upset over a BFP :shrug: to me it's always exciting and makes me feel good. Not like anyone is stealing an opportunity from me or something... Just don't get it


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, so glad you had a good time on your vacation! Sorry for the sad moments and hope they are soon replaced by a sticking BFP.

Peace, so sorry you had to deal with a psycho. I've not had that experience online and hope I never do.

I started spotting tonight. I fear it's going to be a repeat of previous times. I can't quit crying. Hubby is outside and I refuse to call him in just to tell him. He'll want to quit if he sees it affecting me much. I'm going to try to go to bed early. I knew better than to get excited this early on.


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- Hang in there, spotting can be very normal in early pregnancy so try not to stress too much although I know from experience easier said then done :hugs::hugs: Do you need to call your doctor for any meds or can you go see him tomorrow to get a Beta done? Don't stress alone we're here if you need to vent :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Peace- I'm very wary of ladies on here :wacko: and usually stick to journals and this thread :thumbup: I will post on the over 35 thread if I see a post that is interesting :) I'm sorry you had that experience its the last thing you need right now.


I've never understood how someone else's BFP can be so upsetting:shrug: I'm so happy for you because its your BFP and your baby. I don't feel like you've somehow taken my BFP because you got yours. Don't EVER apologize for your BFP, you've been to hell and back for that little bean and you deserve it as much as anyone, your supportive and very kind to everyone. Someone should have b*tch slapped that woman:growlmad::grr::grr:


On a side note- I just had a huge amount of EWCM so maybe I'll O around cd14 this month :happydance::happydance: I think I'll do an OPK later today just in case I O early :)


----------



## H0pefulagain

I agree with Crystal. Don't EVER apologize for your BFP. We are all fighting tooth and toenail for our own BFP and we're here to support each other in our journeys to each of our BFP's. If someone is so selfish that they cannot be happy for the other, despite their sorrow or hurt for themselves, then that is not your problem.

We're fairly certain I'm in the middle of miscarrying. I'll go in the morning to make sure but it's a pretty sure bet. I just got a phone call from a friend who has been trying to conceive for 9 yrs and finally gave up and adopted an infant this summer. She had no way of knowing what I was going through but she finally got her BFP and called to tell me. We both cried for my loss and cried for her joy. Then we got down to the business of planning some shopping as she's going to need a few things to wear with her gaining size. 

Friends are supposed to support each other even when it might hurt slightly to do so. I'm truly sorry your psycho buddy fussed at you. I hope she finds joy and learns to be happy for you.


----------



## Bravemom

H0pefulagain said:


> I agree with Crystal. Don't EVER apologize for your BFP. We are all fighting tooth and toenail for our own BFP and we're here to support each other in our journeys to each of our BFP's. If someone is so selfish that they cannot be happy for the other, despite their sorrow or hurt for themselves, then that is not your problem.
> 
> We're fairly certain I'm in the middle of miscarrying. I'll go in the morning to make sure but it's a pretty sure bet. I just got a phone call from a friend who has been trying to conceive for 9 yrs and finally gave up and adopted an infant this summer. She had no way of knowing what I was going through but she finally got her BFP and called to tell me. We both cried for my loss and cried for her joy. Then we got down to the business of planning some shopping as she's going to need a few things to wear with her gaining size.
> 
> Friends are supposed to support each other even when it might hurt slightly to do so. I'm truly sorry your psycho buddy fussed at you. I hope she finds joy and learns to be happy for you.

O hopeful you are such a wonderful lady ,I pray everything works out for you my love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Peace ,you know how I feel :growlmad:and I could go sort it out for you :growlmad:but you won't let me :haha:We are all over the moon for you and you have all of us to be happy for you ,hang in there we love you loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## crystal443

H0peful, your an amazing lady and I was nodding to everything you said :)


----------



## peacebaby

H0pefulagain said:


> I agree with Crystal. Don't EVER apologize for your BFP. We are all fighting tooth and toenail for our own BFP and we're here to support each other in our journeys to each of our BFP's. If someone is so selfish that they cannot be happy for the other, despite their sorrow or hurt for themselves, then that is not your problem.
> 
> We're fairly certain I'm in the middle of miscarrying. I'll go in the morning to make sure but it's a pretty sure bet. I just got a phone call from a friend who has been trying to conceive for 9 yrs and finally gave up and adopted an infant this summer. She had no way of knowing what I was going through but she finally got her BFP and called to tell me. We both cried for my loss and cried for her joy. Then we got down to the business of planning some shopping as she's going to need a few things to wear with her gaining size.
> 
> Friends are supposed to support each other even when it might hurt slightly to do so. I'm truly sorry your psycho buddy fussed at you. I hope she finds joy and learns to be happy for you.

oh dear Hopeful, I've come on to check for an update from you and sad to read this :hugs::cry::hugs::cry::hugs::cry: I'm hoping its just a break through bleed or something else. Lots of big squeezy hugs. Please let us know how it goes today.

what an amazing friend you are, she's lucky to have you.

Ladies thanks for your support. Bmom I know you could handle her but I wouldn't want you wasting your energy:winkwink: Fortunately it was text and email communication only, despite requests I never met her. There were a few indicators of mental issues so I guess its bigger than just me.

I agree we're fighting individual battles not competing with each other...there's no finite number of babies and we each have a different path....we can lament and celebrate together, comfort each other and share knowledge and gifts along the way.Oh she said my reaction to my SIL's pregnancy meant that I couldn't be happy for any other woman! I say, there's a big difference between someone "accidentally' getting pregnant and using it to nail down a man (not nice in my books) and ladies who I know have been through a ttc struggle and have steady happy homes with husbands/partners waiting with open arms for a baby/an addition to their family.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi, I'm popping in to say hello! I am 38 with a 20 month old dd and TTC #2. I am about to hit the year mark after this month, and since I am pretty sure that this cycle is a bust, I'm hoping to join you ladies a couple of weeks early. :) 

The only good thing about hitting that one year mark is the fact that I can now post in this thread instead of just lurk, lol. This is pretty much the only section on this board where I really fit in. The LTTC section seems to be geared toward ladies trying for #1, the over 35 section seems geared toward those trying for #1, or women who haven't had much problem getting pregnant, and the secondary infertility section doesn't get much traffic at all.


----------



## Blythe

Hi girls I have been trying for nearly two years with one chemical. I have a 3 yo boy and we are both 40 so trying to keep positive.....fingers crossed for lots of bfp here. Quick question....do you ladies take your supplements when you have your period ordo you take a break?


----------



## readyformore

Happy......:nope::cry: so sorry honey. :hugs:

Peace....some people are so strange. I can admit that when I see someone's bfp, it makes me jealous, but I don't begrudge them. I just feel left out. :blush: Hope you are feeling very unwell. :haha: Or at the very least, not freaking out too much. 

Milty....yay for the vacation. I've never been to Disney but it sounds fun. I think we will always have those reminders of our infertility. :hugs: Sorry it snuck up on you though. I hate to be blind sighted like that. 

Hopeful.......so sorry for you. It really is unfair. :hugs:

Hi to Bmom, LL, Suki, Jen, Alison, Crystal, and everyone else. :flower:

Welcome Blythe and Cali. About supplements......I don't take them anymore, and I don't feel bad about it at all.

AFM........feeling really good. This whole acceptance about not getting pregnant again really seems to be helping me. Honestly, my life is so crazy with my kids' obligations that it almost seems crazy to consider another one, (or I'm just compensating :haha:). I was taking care of 35 week twins today. I was pushing them down the hall to the nursery and my friends felt free to pick on me about how I would be a great twin mom. It was good natured and pretty funny......but for me....I'd rather be infertile than have twins. :blush: :haha: At least I can see the advantage of where I'm at. :haha:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Cali and Blythe!

Crystal, thank you! Your words came when I needed them most last night. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Peace, I don't think there's a one of us here who is not thoroughly excited for you! I know you've given me so much hope and encouragement. Thank you for that!:hugs::hugs:

Milty, I missed you! Glad you're back!

Has anyone heard from Jenn? 

Thank you, ladies. It's a definite loss. Doc said he would classify as a chemical pregnancy which we already knew.

We're adding bee pollen, propolis, and royal jelly. We have our own hives so we figure this can't hurt since these are things we already harvest and use.

Here is what I'm currently taking. Keep in mind, most of this has been added in the last month or two. Is there something obvious we're missing?

Fish Oil - 3600 mg / day
Vitamin C - 2000 mg / day
Vitamin B6 - 600 mg / day
CoQ-10 - 800 mg / day
Zinc - 50 mg / day
DHEA - 50 mg / day (until positive HPT)
Vitamin Code Raw Prenatal 
FertilAid (includes Red Clover Blossom extract, PABA, Siberian Ginseng Root Extract, Vitex, Ginkgo Biloba Extract)
Fertile CM
Aspirin - 81 mg / day
Natural Progesterone Cream / 2 x daily on inner thighs
Bromelain - 1 with each meal
Red Raspberry Leaf


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :hugs::hugs:

H0peful- I'm so so sorry lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs: Chemicals are so sad and frustrating because there's happiness for such a short time before its ripped away. Take care of yourself for the next little while, the only bright spot with a chemical is that you'll be extra fertile this cycle and yeah I know not much compensation for what you've lost :hugs: Peace is the best one to look at your list of vitamins:thumbup: I take most of what you take, the only thing I would say is that DHEA is supposed to be taken at 75 mgs and this is up to you but FS has me on DHEA until there is a confirmed heartbeat, so I will continue taking it after a BFP:thumbup:

Peace-That lady does sound a bit off,thankfully you didn't meet up. I think anytime I hear that a woman gets pregnant to keep a man makes me cringe, firstly to be able to plan a pregnancy and it actually happen and secondly to keep a man?? Scary for sure:thumbup:

Liz- Good morning :hugs::hugs: Hope your having a great time :hugs::hugs:

Milty- Its nice to see you back after your holiday:thumbup: I guess we're cycle buddies again, at some point this has to bring us good luck!!:thumbup:

Bmom- good morning lovely:hugs::hugs:

Ready- Nice to hear your doing well, I agree twins would be alot to handle but I could do it if I had to I think :) 

Cali- Hi, its a great group of women on this thread :thumbup: I do hope your stay is short and you get your BFP quickly :hugs:

Blythe- Hi, welcome and I hope your stay is short as well :thumbup: We've had a few BFP's on this thread so hopefully it brings you some luck :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Blythe, I take my supplements all through my cycle. I'm waiting for some test results on my thyroid and if there's a problem I'll probably cut out a lot of them because I think that would be a problem that's beyond nutritional supplements.

ready4more, as bad as I want a sibling for my dd, when it comes down to it I can't imagine twins either. It seems like it would be hard to bond with two at the same time and I'd be worried about not being able to spend as much time as I'd like with dd. It's something I used to dream about but now that I have one child I don't dream about it anymore.

Hopefulagain, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

On supplements, I also hear wheatgrass is good. Also, I was taking Fertilaid when I conceived dd. When it didn't work right away I kind of wrote it off and quit taking it, but I got pregnant the cycle when I had ran out of it. I'm not taking it now because I am a little burned out on supplements at this point, lol.

Thanks crystal.

Peacebaby, I can't imagine someone not being sorry for you with all you've gone through. That is crazy! You would think that your journey would have been inspirational for her. I do admit that I have a hard time with being happy for women who can get pregnant really easily and have never had to worry about something going wrong, but even with them I would never go off on someone like that poster did. I pretend as best I can and then I go off and sulk and then I'm usually able to be happy. 

Hello to everyone else I missed! Can't wait to chat with everyone!


----------



## crystal443

Cali- I've heard wheatgrass is really good as well, I've never tried it but I've heard good things :thumbup:

Blythe- I take all my supplements for my entire cycle even through AF, I really don't know if you can stop things over your AF but I would think you'd want to keep a steady amount in your system :shrug: As soon as AF arrives, your body is preparing the egg for the next cycle so I guess if you look at it like that :thumbup:

AFM- I wasn't going to do an OPK today and was going to start testing tomorrow because cd 11 is early for me but I had alot of EWCM yesterday and this morning so decided I'd take do a test just in case and I got my smiley face already so I'm really glad I tested:) I'm not sure how this will impact an IVF cycle next month because my FS appointment is Nov 15th which will be too late in my next cycle to start things unless he does a natural IVF cycle. I'm not going to stress if we don't have IVF next month then we will in December :thumbup:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Blythe, I take my supplements all through my cycle except for the progesterone cream. I was told to only take it from day of Ovulation until spotting started.

Cali, I'll have to look up wheat grass. Thank you.

I'm about as achey as I can ever remember being. This has sapped everything out of me, energy and emotionally. Lots of sleep today. I actually stayed home other than the doctor visit this morning. The ladies at work kept calling to ask if I was okay. They sent home casseroles so that I'd not have to cook. This of course brought on the tears. We have absolutely wonderful employees that are such a privilege to work with. Everyone has been tip toeing around me like broken china but honestly I'm ready to feel decent again so we can start the process over and see if we get further this time. Oddly enough, I'm encouraged and excited to see what this next cycle will bring.

Thank you ladies for being such wonderful supports and having such huge hearts.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Morning Everyone! :wave:

Crystal, so glad you got your smiley face! Thank goodness you checked early! Hoping you don't need IVF next month!:thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Crystal, good thing you tested! Hopefully you can cancel it all out due to a bfp. If not, December is right around the corner, even though I know you are anxious to get things rolling. I was kind of in a similar boat when I had my FS appt. I was right in the middle of my cycle, so I'm having to wait for the HSG and diagnostic labs. It seems like everything is getting dragged out.


Hopeful, your coworkers sound so lovely. That was so thoughtful of them to cook for you because I know that is the last thing I'd want to be doing. Take care of yourself.:hugs:

AFM: I have been feeling tired, tired, tired for the past three days. I used to chalk this up to hormone fluctuations and progesterone, but now I wonder if it's not a symptom of thyroid disorder. I have off days every now and then it seems for no reason, interspersed with days where I feel like I've drunk three cups of coffee.


----------



## Bravemom

Hi Cali and Blythe :flower:Welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:So my opk was positive yesterday and hubby been really busy and fell asleep last night :nope:We tried this morning before he went to work but it wasn't successful as hubby was too stressed ,am pretty gutted as we only really dtd last Friday night and Sunday night ,:shrug:I suppose there's nothing I can do ,hopeful ,hope you are ok lovely ,crystal ,it's sexy time :happydance::happydance:Liz ,hope you are having a ball :hugs::hugs:Milty PB ready and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Yay for the +opk Crystal. :happydance: Good thing you tested. 

Hi lovely Bmom. :hugs:

Cali, do you have a thyroid problem? I've had hypothyroidism for about a dozen years. Honestly, I try to blame everything for it, but it's not always the case. It might be thyroid, but maybe you're just tired too. :hugs: I've slept a LOT for the past week, my thyroid is stable, I'm just PMSing. :haha:

I'm wondering when I will stop mentally counting how my cycles of ttc I am on. I took it off my siggy, but it's still stuck in my head. :dohh:


----------



## peacebaby

I love you girls <3<3<3

Blythe and Cali, i'm sorry that you both find yourselves here but it is a good home and I have no doubt you will both fit right in with the lovely ladies here. 

Cali, tiredness can definitely be thyroid related. The good thing about thyroid issues is that really it is the easiest fertility issue to fix. It was on of my issues early on and i'm still on homeopathic thyroid meds for it. I hope your results show something to can be fixed, the tired, lethargic feeling followed by spurts of energy makes it hard to keep a schedule.

Blythe, most supps are good all cycle long, except if something is oestrogenic like RRL tea then you want to stop at OV. After Ov anything that helps increase progesterone is great. Vit E and foods that contain it like walnuts are said to help with implantation. Likewise bromelain.

Ready, i'm with you on the twins. I just couldn't do it as much as I would like more than one child. You definitely sound the busy mom. Are the boys involved in lots more activities this year? That must mean you're shuttling them around and have more organising to do.

Crystal, yay for catching the smiley:happydance: Happy bd'ing!

Hopeful, I am so shattered for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:and yet like you very hopeful for the next cycle. Biochemical pregnancies are surreal, its like "did that just happen?" and at the same time you do need to give yourself time to heal both physically and emotionally. How great that you have the ladies bringing you home made food, that is the best support network you could ask for. 

That is a mega-killer list of supplements :thumbup: You're fortunate to have your own bee-products. Fresh royal jelly is a potent egg quality supplement. Oh and a libido booster of sorts :haha: With your history and especially after this chemical the only thing I would either leave out or stop at OV is the Red Raspberry leaf tea. It is good to help thicken the lining but it also contracts the uterus so a bit iffy especially if you have a history of mc's. I drank it for about 10mnths then swapped to nettle leaf tea, its packed with vitamins and has the added benefit of being anti-inflammatory. Takes time but it works!

I am embarrassed to say that there is very little I didn't try out - I think soy and clomid are the only two! I researched like a mad woman and then bought it all, you should see the "supplement" cupboard:blush: 
Wheatgrass juice is recommended by Dr Randine Lewis and I drank it when I remembered to for at least 2 cycles before this. DH is still on his full programme, after 2yrs poor thing is so used to drinking it all that he can't stop himself:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Bmom :hugs::hugs: sorry that your DH is having to work so hard and is too tired. Maybe its all meant for your clomid cycle?


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Oh Bmom :hugs::hugs: sorry that your DH is having to work so hard and is too tired. Maybe its all meant for your clomid cycle?

I hope so :hugs:I need to get round to telling hubby about that too :blush:I really need him onboard wen I take the clomid otherwise there's no point in taking it ,how are you lovely ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Bravemom, sorry you didn't get to bd last night, but maybe you still have a shot tonight if you don't O until a little later. I really hate when things happen around O time so you can't bd. I prefer the mornings when I'm more energetic because I have a tendency to fall asleep at night. But of course as luck would have it dh doesn't usually wake up as early as I do and by the time he wakes up, dd has woken up and nothing happens!


readyfomore, I just got my TSH and antibody test a couple of weeks ago and I'm waiting for the results. I have a lot of the symptoms of hyperthyroidism, and my mother had a goiter removed when she was a little older than me. I'm actually hoping that the tests show I am hyperthryoid, as weird as that sounds! I've had a feeling for a long time that things weren't exactly "right" with me and if that's not it then I don't have a clue. :(


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Cali :hugs:Yea the mornings here are hectic ,and I'm too exhausted at nighttimes and hubby likes to stay up late watching tv :dohh:What are the symptoms of hyperthyroidism ?just curious ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

CaliDreaming said:


> I'm actually hoping that the tests show I am hyperthryoid, as weird as that sounds! :(

Nope not weird at all. I'm actually hoping for a blocked tube for myself. :haha: I get what you are saying. 

Hope the results come back with info that you want. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Good luck with the clomid Bmom. Low libido isn't much of an issue in your house. I'm sure hubby will be up to the challenge when you do your clomid cycle. :thumbup:

Peace, my kids keep me busy that's for sure. Their birthdays are all next month and they will be 10, 8, and 4. My oldest is in soccer, which meets twice a week. He is also in cubscouts. My second oldest is in karate, which meets as often as I like. We usually make it once a week. He's also in scouts but a different den than his brother. For a few months in the winter, all three ski weekly through the school ski club. My dd is in day time activities that don't interfere with nightly activities. My husband is the cubmaster for a pack of 50 boys, which takes a lot of his time in eveing meetings and organizing, (we had a 1 hour chat about the boys' merit badges they would earn during the year. Then I tried to discuss our personal finances and he completely lost interest. :haha:). Then, once or twice a week I work until 8pm which only adds to the issue of how to get everyone where they need to be, with only 1 driver. The big issue isn't the individual activities, it's all of them combined. It takes up nearly every night of the week. Then, I work every third weekend, so we have to smoosh all of our weekend activities to the ones I have off. 
I'm not complaining, and I hope it doesn't sound that way. My life is busy and I could scale things back if I needed to. I have been told that I thrive in chaos and I think that's pretty accurate. I like it this way........but boy. I have never seen time fly faster than it has now. It's exhausting to be running, running all the time. 

How are you feeling? Sick at all? I always had horrible morning sickness. How many weeks are you now? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Ready your life ounds like mine :haha:Mad and that's the way I love it :thumbup:my four kids have two clubs each a week then Sunday school and church on Sundays and extra tuition classes on Saturday plus I do voluntary work twice a week and mind my neice once a week and my chums boys once a week ,and hubby works most days and nights too ,I also see my friend once a week and have slimming class once a week and power walk with friends three times a week ,that and running a house keeps me busy :haha::sleep:


----------



## readyformore

Bravemom said:


> Ready your life ounds like mine :haha:Mad and that's the way I love it :thumbup:my four kids have two clubs each a week then Sunday school and church on Sundays and extra tuition classes on Saturday plus I do voluntary work twice a week and mind my neice once a week and my chums boys once a week ,and hubby works most days and nights too ,I also see my friend once a week and have slimming class once a week and power walk with friends three times a week ,that and running a house keeps me busy :haha::sleep:

Yep, it's a crazy life and I love it. 
If it weren't for the housework, I'd probably have it made. :haha: How much laundry do you do a week? Just from a few things I've seen, I'm guessing your washing machine is smaller than mine. You must do wash constantly. :wacko: ......speaking of which, I'm off to switch loads. :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

readyformore said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Ready your life ounds like mine :haha:Mad and that's the way I love it :thumbup:my four kids have two clubs each a week then Sunday school and church on Sundays and extra tuition classes on Saturday plus I do voluntary work twice a week and mind my neice once a week and my chums boys once a week ,and hubby works most days and nights too ,I also see my friend once a week and have slimming class once a week and power walk with friends three times a week ,that and running a house keeps me busy :haha::sleep:
> 
> Yep, it's a crazy life and I love it.
> If it weren't for the housework, I'd probably have it made. :haha: How much laundry do you do a week? Just from a few things I've seen, I'm guessing your washing machine is smaller than mine. You must do wash constantly. :wacko: ......speaking of which, I'm off to switch loads. :haha:Click to expand...

Usually three a day five at weekends and wen I change beds six lol :haha:It's mainly towels that bulk up the machine as we shower most days :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Bravemom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Ready your life ounds like mine :haha:Mad and that's the way I love it :thumbup:my four kids have two clubs each a week then Sunday school and church on Sundays and extra tuition classes on Saturday plus I do voluntary work twice a week and mind my neice once a week and my chums boys once a week ,and hubby works most days and nights too ,I also see my friend once a week and have slimming class once a week and power walk with friends three times a week ,that and running a house keeps me busy :haha::sleep:
> 
> Yep, it's a crazy life and I love it.
> If it weren't for the housework, I'd probably have it made. :haha: How much laundry do you do a week? Just from a few things I've seen, I'm guessing your washing machine is smaller than mine. You must do wash constantly. :wacko: ......speaking of which, I'm off to switch loads. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Usually three a day five at weekends and wen I change beds six lol :haha:It's mainly towels that bulk up the machine as we shower most days :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

yep, your machine is smaller than mine. :dohh:
That reminds me I need to wash the kids sheets. :haha: It's been ..... I don't know how long. :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Bravemom said:


> Thanks Cali :hugs:Yea the mornings here are hectic ,and I'm too exhausted at nighttimes and hubby likes to stay up late watching tv :dohh:What are the symptoms of hyperthyroidism ?just curious ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

There are a lot of symptoms, most of which are really subtle. I have huge appetite with no weight gain, heart palpitations, frequent BMs without diarrhea, anxiety, brittle hair, periods of energy followed by fatigue, insomnia for time to time. Also, my periods are regular but extremely short and light. On some months my flow is so light the whole thing could probably fit on one regular maxi pad if I didn't change it. I asked my OBGYN about my periods and he didn't think it was unusual at all, but I've always thought it was weird. It's frustrating because none of my symptoms are severe enough by themselves to warrant go seeing a doctor about but I know something is wrong.

And Bravemom and readyformore, you two ladies are making me exhaused just reading your posts!


----------



## Bravemom

Cali my mum and sister both have I think under active thyroids ,I am worried about mine which is why I'm asking you your symptoms ,thank you ,I feel cold all the time ,my hair is coming out ,I'm constipated all the time and have the tiredness / energy thing ,anxiety ,sleeplessness and heart palpitations :shrug:I think I need to get mine checked :thumbup:thanks again ,:hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Bravemom said:


> Cali my mum and sister both have I think under active thyroids ,I am worried about mine which is why I'm asking you your symptoms ,thank you ,I feel cold all the time ,my hair is coming out ,I'm constipated all the time and have the tiredness / energy thing ,anxiety ,sleeplessness and heart palpitations :shrug:I think I need to get mine checked :thumbup:thanks again ,:hugs:

Yeah you should defintiely get it checked. I've been reading that it often goes undiagnosed because the symptoms are often written off as being caused by other things or really aren't remarkable enough to see a doctor about. Both hypo and hyperthyroidism can cause infertility, which is the only reason why I got tested for it in the first place.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

Peace- BD has commenced:happydance:I swear DH waits for this time of month :haha: Its a bit busy this month because he's in the middle of exams for his uni course plus working full time but its ok we go to bed early enough to BD and he studies while I have my butt on pillows:thumbup: Do you find that your a bit lost without TTC? I found when I got pregnant in Feb after the initial shock was over I found myself a bit lost because for so many years its been TTC.

Bmom- I agree with the other ladies, maybe a month off before your Clomid cycle is a good thing to do :hugs: I think your hubby will have no problem keeping up in your Clomid cycle.:thumbup: 

H0peful- Your attitude is fantastic and i agree with Peace, a chemical is just so so sureal because for such a short time, sometimes hours there's hope of things to come and that quick its gone and we're left wondering what just happened and did it really happen? You sound like you have an amazing support system with ladies sending casseroles etc. Hope your taking care of yourself and I'm very hopeful that this next cycle is the one for you :hugs::hugs:

Ready- It does not get any better as they get older, because as they lose interest in childhood things they then need drives to movies, the mall, work, air cadets, school functions etc. I wouldn't change it though:thumbup: 

I have 2 teenagers so I do 2 to 3 loads of laundry a day:wacko: Because its warm here they sweat and change their clothes alot:wacko: School uniforms and work uniforms take up a good part of it and then towels for all of us. I change beds on Sunday for the week. Its never ending, I do get tired of doing laundry and then there's the ironing:haha::haha:

Cali- When do you think you'll get the results back for your thyroid tests? Hopefully the results can answer some of the questions you have and it can then get you ont he road to your BFP :thumbup:

Liz- hello lovely, hope your enjoying every minute:hugs::hugs:

Milty- Hi, are you all unpacked and back into the swing of things at home?


----------



## Milty

Yup I'm unpacked and ready to go !

I've been a bit busy at work but my big problem is I cut my finger helping DS carve a pumpkin:dohh:.. I did what I told him not to do... Anyway it's hard to type. 

I envy you guys list of activities. My DS is in cub scouts and basketball. He also does quiz team but Im pretty much bored a lot. Yes kick me for complaining...I understand. 

I'm super organized and grew up doing things for large numbers of people so 3 is way easy for me. Plus I have the added bonus of a super helpful DH who does half the house work or more. 

Out of habit/want/dreams whatever I always buy industriazed stuff which makes the stuff I do have easier. I only do 4 loads of laundry a week. :shrug:

Plus I have 4 grandparents just begging to do stuff for or with DS...

That's why I work so much ...


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Yup I'm unpacked and ready to go !
> 
> I've been a bit busy at work but my big problem is I cut my finger helping DS carve a pumpkin:dohh:.. I did what I told him not to do... Anyway it's hard to type.
> 
> I envy you guys list of activities. My DS is in cub scouts and basketball. He also does quiz team but Im pretty much bored a lot. Yes kick me for complaining...I understand.
> 
> I'm super organized and grew up doing things for large numbers of people so 3 is way easy for me. Plus I have the added bonus of a super helpful DH who does half the house work or more.
> 
> Out of habit/want/dreams whatever I always buy industriazed stuff which makes the stuff I do have easier. I only do 4 loads of laundry a week. :shrug:
> 
> Plus I have 4 grandparents just begging to do stuff for or with DS...
> 
> That's why I work so much ...


Sounds dreamy Milty. :hugs: You have lots of support and that's great. 

I did 4 loads of laundry today, (I actually stripped down two of the kids beds thanks to Bmom :haha:) and I will do 4 tomorrow. 

I love my husband to bits. He is a very devoted father and husband. But.......he is the WORST with housework. He does no cleaning, cooking, errand running, laundry........no joke. I don't mind doing it as long as I am not working full time. I figure that if I am home more, I should be doing it anyway. I am only working 20 hours this week, in 2 days, so it's not like I'm going to make him come home from work and scrub a floor. But, when I work 3-12 hour shifts in a week, all hell will break loose if he doesn't help out. He follows directions well but is basically clueless on his own. I have learned to say, "Fold these 3 loads of laundry while you watch tv," "Bring down all of the dirty clothes and start a load washing, (he has actually brought all the laundry and just left it on the floor without starting the washer. :dohh:)." 
Thank goodness he can take directions because we'd be up a creek if he couldn't. :haha: He sounds so spoiled, but I have no idea where he got it from. I have determined that he just has a completely different idea of when things "need" to be done compared to me. His threshold of "dirty" is much higher than mine. :haha: I've told him before that it is my house and he just lives here and gives me his money, he hasn't disagreed. :blush::haha:
The lack of support with housework has been the biggest issue for us as a married couple. So really, I'm super lucky compared to others. If my biggest issue is that my husband doesn't know where the mop is, I'm ok. :thumbup:
I have the kids doing lots of chores, but they are kids and I still need to help them. 
At night, he basically runs the kids to wherever they need to go, so that's a big help. Our parents have 6 or 7 grandkids, so they're not exactly tripping over each other to help us. My mom does watch my kids while I work which is amazing. But, then I have nobody to ask for help if I need to go to the doctor's, etc as I have already used up those baby sitting favors. 
I actually considered taking my DD with me to have a HSG done. :haha: I decided against it, but it did cross my mind.


----------



## alison29

Milty said:


> Yup I'm unpacked and ready to go !
> 
> I've been a bit busy at work but my big problem is I cut my finger helping DS carve a pumpkin:dohh:.. I did what I told him not to do... Anyway it's hard to type.
> 
> I envy you guys list of activities. My DS is in cub scouts and basketball. He also does quiz team but Im pretty much bored a lot. Yes kick me for complaining...I understand.
> 
> I'm super organized and grew up doing things for large numbers of people so 3 is way easy for me. Plus I have the added bonus of a super helpful DH who does half the house work or more.
> 
> Out of habit/want/dreams whatever I always buy industriazed stuff which makes the stuff I do have easier. I only do 4 loads of laundry a week. :shrug:
> 
> Plus I have 4 grandparents just begging to do stuff for or with DS...
> 
> That's why I work so much ...

WOW you are super woman. Do you guys have a yard? That is where my dh spends his time so the house work is all me. I am glad to not have to do the yard work though yuck. that is a good idea about the industriazes stuff i have seen it at the vaccum store should buy myself.


----------



## alison29

readyformore said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Yup I'm unpacked and ready to go !
> 
> I've been a bit busy at work but my big problem is I cut my finger helping DS carve a pumpkin:dohh:.. I did what I told him not to do... Anyway it's hard to type.
> 
> I envy you guys list of activities. My DS is in cub scouts and basketball. He also does quiz team but Im pretty much bored a lot. Yes kick me for complaining...I understand.
> 
> I'm super organized and grew up doing things for large numbers of people so 3 is way easy for me. Plus I have the added bonus of a super helpful DH who does half the house work or more.
> 
> Out of habit/want/dreams whatever I always buy industriazed stuff which makes the stuff I do have easier. I only do 4 loads of laundry a week. :shrug:
> 
> Plus I have 4 grandparents just begging to do stuff for or with DS...
> 
> That's why I work so much ...
> 
> 
> Sounds dreamy Milty. :hugs: You have lots of support and that's great.
> 
> I did 4 loads of laundry today, (I actually stripped down two of the kids beds thanks to Bmom :haha:) and I will do 4 tomorrow.
> 
> I love my husband to bits. He is a very devoted father and husband. But.......he is the WORST with housework. He does no cleaning, cooking, errand running, laundry........no joke. I don't mind doing it as long as I am not working full time. I figure that if I am home more, I should be doing it anyway. I am only working 20 hours this week, in 2 days, so it's not like I'm going to make him come home from work and scrub a floor. But, when I work 3-12 hour shifts in a week, all hell will break loose if he doesn't help out. He follows directions well but is basically clueless on his own. I have learned to say, "Fold these 3 loads of laundry while you watch tv," "Bring down all of the dirty clothes and start a load washing, (he has actually brought all the laundry and just left it on the floor without starting the washer. :dohh:)."
> Thank goodness he can take directions because we'd be up a creek if he couldn't. :haha: He sounds so spoiled, but I have no idea where he got it from. I have determined that he just has a completely different idea of when things "need" to be done compared to me. His threshold of "dirty" is much higher than mine. :haha: I've told him before that it is my house and he just lives here and gives me his money, he hasn't disagreed. :blush::haha:
> The lack of support with housework has been the biggest issue for us as a married couple. So really, I'm super lucky compared to others. If my biggest issue is that my husband doesn't know where the mop is, I'm ok. :thumbup:
> I have the kids doing lots of chores, but they are kids and I still need to help them.
> At night, he basically runs the kids to wherever they need to go, so that's a big help. Our parents have 6 or 7 grandkids, so they're not exactly tripping over each other to help us. My mom does watch my kids while I work which is amazing. But, then I have nobody to ask for help if I need to go to the doctor's, etc as I have already used up those baby sitting favors.
> I actually considered taking my DD with me to have a HSG done. :haha: I decided against it, but it did cross my mind.Click to expand...

Ready was your dh mom a stay at homer? That is what i blame it on they still expect some one that does everything but are forgetting the huge fact that little ol me works full time too. A different era when they were raised. My mom worked as a teacher and my dad was a sea captain so gone for months at a time so my mom did it all but also hired help (a cleaner for a couple times a week, and yard people etc.) My dad also made a butt ton and was a lot older when i was born so they had more money then we do.


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> Ready was your dh mom a stay at homer? That is what i blame it on they still expect some one that does everything but are forgetting the huge fact that little ol me works full time too. A different era when they were raised. My mom worked as a teacher and my dad was a sea captain so gone for months at a time so my mom did it all but also hired help (a cleaner for a couple times a week, and yard people etc.) My dad also made a butt ton and was a lot older when i was born so they had more money then we do.

Yep, his mom as a SAHM. Then she got sick and they had a cleaning lady/live in maid. 
The one thing he was really good at when we got married, was laundry. I think because nobody would do it for him. :haha:

My boys are almost 10 and 8 and they clean bathrooms, do dishes, do laundry, keep their rooms tidy, clean up after meals. Or at least to the best of their ability. I am trying to train them differently than their dad, who seems to be untrainable. They all hear me say at some point during the day, "I am NOT the maid and this is NOT a restaurant. You guys better get over here and help out." :thumbup: DH and all 3 kids come running to that. :haha:

Your dad was a sea captain? It sounds both exciting and lonely.


----------



## CaliDreaming

All of you ladies are superwomen! I work full time and when I get home I am sooo tired. Housework is waaay down on my priority list. :blush: I'd say me and dh split resonsibilities equally.



crystal443 said:


> Cali- When do you think you'll get the results back for your thyroid tests? Hopefully the results can answer some of the questions you have and it can then get you ont he road to your BFP :thumbup:

I am supposed to call the office manager if I haven't gotten my results back in three weeks. I am almost at the two week mark now, so I should have no more than a week left of waiting. I am going insane.


----------



## crystal443

Wow Milty, your very lucky to have a support system like that :thumbup: my kids have 1 grandmother left and they're lucky if she calls them once a year. All the housework etc is on me but he has tried to help I just rather do it myself :thumbup: He is a fantastic hubby and dad but yeah he's pretty spoiled :shrug: He was the only boy with three older sisters so I'd say he was pampered growing up :)

Alison- your DH sounds very similiar to mine :wacko:

Ready- I think men that had stay at home moms are a bit more spoiled, I know my DS is spoiled even though I swore I never would but my kids do very little in the way of housework. They both get honours and DD has a part time job :thumbup: DS will apply when he turns 15 in Jan so I know they're not lazy in general just spoiled by me I guess :)

cali- Only one more week then and hopefully you'll have some answers :)

Peace- Hope your well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- Hope your hanging in there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Crystal! :wave: Hope all is going well for you. Are you getting excited yet for this cycle?

I'm hanging in there. Just about back up to typical. No clue why this one set me back so badly but it did. Typically, I can get back to the normal within a day or two at the most. This one just wiped me out and left me sooo sore (stomach). I've not dealt with the soreness on that level before, with past miscarriages, so I'm a bit curious why this time when it was so much earlier. I would have thought it would be easier to get past it physically?

I got to go back to the store today and see everyone and put in some work. My boys are a bit protective so if I tried to do anything of consequence I got fussed at and they did it. My girls humored me and let me help them with some baking today. All in all, it was just nice to be back in the swing of things again today.

Peace and Jenn, thinking of yall and hoping you're loving every moment of it!

Peace, thank you for your words of advice on the supplements. I think I'm going to drop the raspberry tea leaf for now, just in case.

Milty, I've decided I've got to work hard on not liking you because you're just so organized! :winkwink: Seriously though, glad you're back and hoping this cycle is the one for you!

Liz, I'm just downright jealous of you getting to hold that baby so much! I cannot get over how cute she is!

Ready, it is so nice to see your name again! :hugs:

BMom, Cali, and Allison, and anyone else I forgot... - :wave:


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies:)

H0peful, you sound like you had a lovely day :) I think mc's can drain us physically and emotionally. Frustration is my biggest issue when I have a chemical because its so close to being ok :shrug: take care of yourself and allow yourself as much time as you need to heal :hugs:

Peace- Hope all is well for you :hugs::hugs:

Milty- You are super organized, I'm organized but not organized like you:)

Liz- Hope your lovin LA

Ready- Hope your well today :)


----------



## Blythe

Totally pissed off with myself for taking vitex. I'm 3 days late and I think it's due to delayed ovulation as I did a fr test this afternoon and not a hint of a second line :( I just want my period now as I'm never late and feel I have screwed my cycles!


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal, did you find it took you that long to recover from a chemical? The chemicals in my past had barely slowed me down for more than a day to a day and a half or so. When it goes longer, of course it takes a bit more for me to recover. This time was strange though and took a bit. Not sure why.

Blythe, don't be ticked at yourself. Just be prepared prepared for the pattern next time around. Do you do bbt? I have found that I'm pretty consistent but Hubby knows I'll hunt him down if needed every blessed day until the temp goes up again. Poor fella. :blush:


----------



## crystal443

I bounced back pretty quicly from both of my chemicals but I do remember being really tired. I think that may be HCG still declining :thumbup: that being said by the time I was finished bleeding heavily I was back to my normal self. 

I laughed when you said you'd hunt your DH down. My DH knows its BD until I get lines on my chart:haha::haha: the men like it:)


----------



## Milty

Ya know guys there is a fine line between being organized and OCD....


Blythe: ya know one way to look at it is your body is doing something different which is good because the old way didnt work


----------



## crystal443

^^WSS^^

OCD is good :)


----------



## Blythe

I do temp...ff shows me ovulating cd16 so vitex has prolonged my luteal phase by a few days....temp dropped a bit more this am so hopefully will bleed soon so can focus on a brand new month x x


----------



## Blythe

Got out of bed and period started! Winner!!


----------



## Bravemom

Blythe said:


> Got out of bed and period started! Winner!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hello ladies,

Still here, been laying low, waiting for the amnio...finally had it yesterday.

Now another kind of TWW. We have not celebrated anything yet, been too afraid of complications, m/c, etc. 

I hope and pray you are all well, I miss you, I've just been in denial all this time.

Hope you understand and that you are blessed with dust.

Alex

:dust:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Morning ladies!!!

Congratulations ByAnyMeans!!!! What wonderful news!!! I know it's natural to worry but I will be praying for you that everything goes well.

Blythe, so sorry about AF. :hugs::hugs: I know it hurts to see her even when you are expecting it. Like pps have said, at least something diferrent is happening in your body. 

AFM, I have been feeling extremely extremely tired for the past few days. My temp dropped to coverline yesterday morning and I am having cramps like AF is coming so I am pretty certain it is not a bfp. I had been put on a bunch of supplements by my acupuncturist and I'm worried that this may be a sign of trouble with my thyroid, an overdose of certain vitamins, or something worse. I felt so bad yesterday that dh wanted me to go to the ER. I had a low grade fever, but I didn't think my symptoms were ER worthy. I have gone cold turkey on the supplements and I took some ibuprofen last night so I am not aching and the fever is gone today, but I am still extremely, extremely tired. I feel like I have messed my body up in my desperation to get a bfp.


----------



## Bravemom

ByAnyMeans said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Still here, been laying low, waiting for the amnio...finally had it yesterday.
> 
> Now another kind of TWW. We have not celebrated anything yet, been too afraid of complications, m/c, etc.
> 
> I hope and pray you are all well, I miss you, I've just been in denial all this time.
> 
> Hope you understand and that you are blessed with dust.
> 
> Alex
> 
> :dust:

I am still thinking of you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Cali how many days past ovulation are you ,could it be implantation pains sweetheart ,hope u feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

:hi::hi: Hi Everyone! Been thinking of all of you, sending love and prayers too... Especially for those who've had to shed sorrowful tears!! ((LOVE TO YOU))

Great to see some new names on the board! Welcome. Hope your stay is short but sweet! :hugs::hugs:

AFM - Large polyp / tumor removed that was blocking cervial opening - check. Healed and recovered from hysteroscopy and D&C - check. Polyp / tumour non-cancerous - crazy yippee check. New cycle Oct. 10 - deep-breath check. Spotting again CD 9 & 10 - nervous check. BD & O at same time on CD 15 - super excited check. Starting the TWW madness at 2 DPO - triple check!

If ever there was a chance for us to conceive, it's now... I want to hope, but am scared too...


----------



## Bravemom

More4mom said:


> :hi::hi: Hi Everyone! Been thinking of all of you, sending love and prayers too... Especially for those who've had to shed sorrowful tears!! ((LOVE TO YOU))
> 
> Great to see some new names on the board! Welcome. Hope your stay is short but sweet! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - Large polyp / tumor removed that was blocking cervial opening - check. Healed and recovered from hysteroscopy and D&C - check. Polyp / tumour non-cancerous - crazy yippee check. New cycle Oct. 10 - deep-breath check. Spotting again CD 9 & 10 - nervous check. BD & O at same time on CD 15 - super excited check. Starting the TWW madness at 2 DPO - triple check!
> 
> If ever there was a chance for us to conceive, it's now... I want to hope, but am scared too...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

So Crystal we are cycle buddies again...BMom as well...yeah!


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :hugs:

Milty- yep, cycle buddies again :) I like having buddies during the TWW, it makes it pass much quicker:thumbup:

BAM- so nice to hear from you :hugs: I was wondering how you were doing, I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:

Happy Saturday ladies:flower:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi everyone! :wave:

BAM, so good to see you on here again! :hugs:

BMom, I can't wait to remind you that you wanted this when you're in the throes of morning sickness! :hugs:

Cali? Do you get a feeling like you have a fever when you start a new cycle or right around ovulation? What you're describing sounds like what I go through when implantation occurs and my body tries to attack as though it is a foreign object. I get a fever and migraine and am horridly nauseous due to the migraine and overall body pain (like the flu only worse). I only recently learned it was an auto-immune issue. Forgive my curiosity but I figured it was worth asking.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful day/night. It's Friday night here. I had blood work done today and we'll get the results back on Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm not exactly sure what all they are testing for and what they hope to see but it was part of a list that Doc made after reading a book recommended to me here. He also got a saliva sample and sent it off to a lab. I'm excited to see what we can figure out. Now to find ways to stay busy till then so I don't obsess over it! :wacko: I got my book back from Doc today and will begin to read through it tonight or tomorrow. He said I'm going to be ticked when I read it so I've been kind of putting it off.


----------



## crystal443

I was upset when I read it H0peful :shrug: I had a really frustrated, angry cry when I read it and then it turned to sadness and now I just feel really let down by doctors :shrug: My only regret is that I didn't read it years ago because we'd probably be on kid 5 or 6 by now:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

:hi::wave:

Back home and I do miss holding the baby but I'm also glad to be in my own bed and with my hubby :)


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> :hi::wave:
> 
> Back home and I do miss holding the baby but I'm also glad to be in my own bed and with my hubby :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Welcome back Liz:hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: Morning everyone

Ok I have this nagging in the back of my head that says I should be taking Progestrone until I get a negitive at 13 or 14 DPO...


What do you guys think?


----------



## H0pefulagain

Morning Everyone! :wave:

Crystal, it is upsetting. :hugs::hugs:

Liz, welcome home!! :happydance::hugs:

Milty, get on that progesterone! Maybe this will be the cycle! 

I'm off to go let my kids boss me around for a day at the store. They truly are fun to watch and work with. Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> :hi: Morning everyone
> 
> Ok I have this nagging in the back of my head that says I should be taking Progestrone until I get a negitive at 13 or 14 DPO...
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?

Milty definately start the progesterone :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Hi everyone. 

Hope you're all doing well.

I was at work today and thought you guys could appreciate this scenario. 

I had a patient that is 42 and pregnant with her 4th child. She weighs 300 pounds and it took her 2 months to conceive. I was happy for her, but had to do a little hysterical giggle to myself. It was either that or cry. I'm 7 years younger, half her weight, and on cycle 31. :drunk::loopy:


----------



## LLbean

I guess it's all about when it's meant to be...


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: everyone

thank you all for thinking of me:hugs::flower: I've been reading and your concern is heartwarming.I'm wobbling along from day to day.

Reading all your posts about dealing with housework, work, kids etc. I'm convinced you're all Super-turbo-charged-women! And you ladies do it everyday! I can only hope something major will change and make me half as productive.

Blythe sorry about AF :hugs::hugs: at least the vitex lengthened your LP, which is always a good sign.

Bmom:hugs::hugs: need to catch up with your journal.

Hopeful,I want to say happy reading but it will be more like:shock::idea: and a little :cry: I'm intrigued by the saliva test, I didn't have that one.I'm sure you're eagerly waiting for the results. Hopefully it offers a solution :hugs:

Ready, that is giggle worthy, you witnessed a miracle! It defies the majority medical opinion but then there is little logic to any of this ttc journey. Glad you laughed it off. I'm excited that your eldest plays soccer, I'm a big fan. Hoping he'll become a great soccer star and earn mega $$$ playing in the English Premier League and dedicate his success to his hardworking mum:cloud9:

Crystal :hugs::hugs: you've done awesome with your timing! Not sure if I'm reading your chart correctly but I think you've started Clexane. Great move:thumbup: Hope you're munching on walnuts :winkwink:

Milty you are so lucky to have a trained DH! Maybe he should start a business training other men - I'd make sure my man is his first student :haha:He tries and I appreciate it all but he's just not practically minded. Can't blame him really he grew up in boarding schools, sent there as a 6yr:nope: Oh, I know you have a long LP but I agree with advice on progesterone.

LL I'm sure hubby missed you and is happy to have you home again. Hang in there friend:hugs:

BAM good luck with your results, I'm sure the wait is nervewrecking.

Has anyone heard from Jen? Worried about her, Jen if you're reading, I hope you're ok dear:hugs:

Alison, Cali and everyone else enjoy the weekend!


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I was at work today and thought you guys could appreciate this scenario.
> 
> I had a patient that is 42 and pregnant with her 4th child. She weighs 300 pounds and it took her 2 months to conceive. I was happy for her, but had to do a little hysterical giggle to myself. It was either that or cry. I'm 7 years younger, half her weight, and on cycle 31. :drunk::loopy:


](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)

:wine: :wine: :wine: :wine:

:drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I think that story deserves a whole bottle of wine :wacko: I probably would have tried to put a pillow over her face:haha::haha:

Peace-Yes, walnuts everyday :) Jen is great:thumbup: I'll pm you a bit later:flower:

Hi ladies, hope your all well...will the big storm affect any of you?


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hi again ladies, still got some thread catching up to do and was moved by your sweet comments. 

It's been a tough time because along with this long wait to get out of the danger zone for m/c and for the amnio timing, DH just lost his job (huge downsizing at his company) and it's the worst time of year for this as no one is hiring and he could be out of work until February, and we'll be wiped out by then. The alternatives are to move back to my mother's, but the job situation there is worse than here, or his mother's, but after living overseas so long these are all big big things to consider, not cheap, and have no guarantees. 

And if that wasn't enough, while using up his last month of company health insurance, he did his annual checkup, and his cancer marker shot up to double what it was last year. 

Then the TV broke and we don't want to spend $ to replace it as between his country, mine and here there are 3 different voltages to consider! Not going out, books and doing nothing every day has worn very thin.......

We're trying to keep it all in perspective, once the amnio results are back we'll actually start celebrating what's to come. Strange as it may sound, we've yet to do that. 

Sorry, am not doing a good job of putting out positive vibes.

Your comments really really made my day though!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now I have to get caught up on what's been happening with you ladies.

:dust:


----------



## crystal443

BAM-I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's job :hugs: I hope he finds something quickly which I'm sure he will, and hopefully you don't have to move in with any parents etc. 
I can appreciate how worried you must be right now. 

Once your amnio comes back fine you'll have something to celebrate :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies!! I was greeted this morning by AF and had a good cry. I will have to get my HSG and ultrasound on Tuesday and hopefully my labs will be back by Thursday. Then I have to make sure dh gets his SA done. Good times, lol. If I can survive this week, I can survive anything. 

Welcome back LLbean!



H0pefulagain said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> Cali? Do you get a feeling like you have a fever when you start a new cycle or right around ovulation? What you're describing sounds like what I go through when implantation occurs and my body tries to attack as though it is a foreign object. I get a fever and migraine and am horridly nauseous due to the migraine and overall body pain (like the flu only worse). I only recently learned it was an auto-immune issue. Forgive my curiosity but I figured it was worth asking.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful day/night. It's Friday night here. I had blood work done today and we'll get the results back on Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm not exactly sure what all they are testing for and what they hope to see but it was part of a list that Doc made after reading a book recommended to me here. He also got a saliva sample and sent it off to a lab. I'm excited to see what we can figure out. Now to find ways to stay busy till then so I don't obsess over it! :wacko: I got my book back from Doc today and will begin to read through it tonight or tomorrow. He said I'm going to be ticked when I read it so I've been kind of putting it off.

H0peful, I usually get really high temps a couple of days before AF--around 99. Sometimes I get a little nauseous too. This was the first time I felt the body aches though. That would be really interesting if it were an auto immune issue. I understand Grave's is an autoimmune issue too so maybe it's all connected? 

Looks like we are both waiting for test results. So hard to stay occupied! I wonder what they are looking for? 




readyformore said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I was at work today and thought you guys could appreciate this scenario.
> 
> I had a patient that is 42 and pregnant with her 4th child. She weighs 300 pounds and it took her 2 months to conceive. I was happy for her, but had to do a little hysterical giggle to myself. It was either that or cry. I'm 7 years younger, half her weight, and on cycle 31. :drunk::loopy:

Readyformore, I know right? It's really frustrating when you do all the right things and conceiving is so hard, but another woman does all the wrong things, and they get pregnant right away. Part of my job involves taking custody away from unfit parents, and it's always amazing to me how fertile some of these women are, especially the drug addicts. In fact, it seems all the drugs and alcohol and diseases make them more fertile. A lot of times by the time the state terminates their rights to one child, they have already given birth to another child and have another on the way. It's such a painful situation for everyone involved, including the mom and the child. I just hate that TTC has to be this way. 

Good morning to everyone else I've missed!


----------



## crystal443

Peace- your inbox is full:haha::haha:

Cali- so sorry AF got you:growlmad::growlmad: stupid witch:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone ,hope u are all well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blythe

Morning ladies....I went to see a Chinese medicine practitioner yesterday and said I would come back today to sort prescription treatment plan etc taday but I have been weighing up finances and just cannot justify it...I have regular cycles and ovulate so treatment would be geared towards increasing lining and getting better eggs. So I'm going to just place my faith in maca and coq10 for my eggs and start fertility massage on myself and see if that helps with blood flow to my bits and bods! Il give Chinese medicine another shot if I don't get my BFp before Xmas....


----------



## Bravemom

Blythe said:


> Morning ladies....I went to see a Chinese medicine practitioner yesterday and said I would come back today to sort prescription treatment plan etc taday but I have been weighing up finances and just cannot justify it...I have regular cycles and ovulate so treatment would be geared towards increasing lining and getting better eggs. So I'm going to just place my faith in maca and coq10 for my eggs and start fertility massage on myself and see if that helps with blood flow to my bits and bods! Il give Chinese medicine another shot if I don't get my BFp before Xmas....

It's all very expensive isn't it Hun ,I would def give the maca and coq10 a go and maybe the DHEA ,crystal swears by it for helping egg quality :thumbup:Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blythe

Hi bravemum thanks for tip...I have heard about dhea and wonder if the dha I am taking in my omega 3 capsules is the same thing. Will have to do some research....it's all so expensive! I was even researching ivf but the costs are just too prohibitive for us and it would mean spending our house deposit cash so it's a no go! X


----------



## Milty

:hi: Morning everyone

I took you guys advice and I'm on the Progestrone !

I think last months really high numbers with really low HCG is because something was going on...I have no idea what but I have researched until I'm blue in the face and can't seem to find much on it. I really do think it is a big time clue though...


----------



## alison29

Blythe said:


> Hi bravemum thanks for tip...I have heard about dhea and wonder if the dha I am taking in my omega 3 capsules is the same thing. Will have to do some research....it's all so expensive! I was even researching ivf but the costs are just too prohibitive for us and it would mean spending our house deposit cash so it's a no go! X

Blythe I am pretty sure the DHEA is completely different then dha. Dhea has something to do with testerone production. DHA component of fish oil etc


----------



## alison29

crystal443 said:


> Ready- I think that story deserves a whole bottle of wine :wacko: I probably would have tried to put a pillow over her face:haha::haha:
> 
> Peace-Yes, walnuts everyday :) Jen is great:thumbup: I'll pm you a bit later:flower:
> 
> Hi ladies, hope your all well...will the big storm affect any of you?

Thanks for that HA I am at the point of slapp happy hysteria, seriously WTH?!
and yes Crystal the storm affected us. We took our weekend on , Melbourne beach so got a birds eye view fo the wind and stormy ocean from bed in our hotel room...We were glad there was no sun as it made staying it bed so wonderful. My kids were staying with Gma.


----------



## Blythe

Hi Alison.....Thanks for your reply....i spent some time earlier checking out dhea and realised its a different thing. Think I will steer clear of that for now although it does appear to have some extraordinary results for people. X


----------



## alison29

Yeah it does. I worry about the acne potential with increased testosterone my dh took it for a couple days this week annd breakout city. He also bought this stuff cealis stuff for "blood flow". and it worked!


----------



## readyformore

BAM, so good to hear from you. Glad the pregnancy is going well so far. Too bad about your husband. Mine lost his job 5 years ago and it took him 7 long months to get a new one. It was really hard not just financially, but emotionally. I hope your DH gets back on track soon and can find a new job. :thumbup:
Don't ever worry about not being positive enough on this thread. There is no PMA police here so feel free to discuss things you are struggling with as well as things you are excited about. 

Cali, sorry for AF. :hugs:

Hi to Alison, Bmom, Crystal, Suki, Milty, More4, Jen, Peace, LL, Blythe and everyone else. :flower:

Just had a pap today. On the intake form there's a spot to list your choosen type of birth control. I feel that I expressed great restraint when I didn't write in "hahahaha" or some other sarcastic comment. I just left it blank. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Blythe- I'm on DHEA, my FS put me on it..its used for ladies with low AMH and I've gotten pregnant 3 times since taking it..none of them sticky beans yet but it does work well :thumbup: I haven't gotten any side effects and I've been on it for quite awhile, if you don't have low AMH I wouldn't use it without consulting a dr first though :thumbup:

Alison- Stay safe in the storm, so sad about the tall ship going down and the 2 missing crew members, very sad.

Milty- you could have just had a bean that got as far as trying to implant and for whatever reason it stopped :shrug: Hard to say but you definately need to use progesterone, you didn't get any BFP's until you started using that so that's your ticket I would think:)

Peace- good morning lovely :hugs::hugs:

Liz- good morning :hugs::hugs:

Morning everyone:) ready, H0peful,cali,BAM,HA,Bmom and I know I missed some :wacko: hope your all well!!


----------



## readyformore

Hi guys. How's everyone today?

It is freezing here. It's only 35 out, super windy and there was snow on the ground this morning. :nope: Not looking forward to trick-or-treating tomorrow. Hopefully it will warm up, or at least stop being so windy. 


I ran into a woman today. My third and her third are the same age. Today I saw her with her fourth child, that's now about 1. It just made me feel really sad and that caught me off guard. 
I wonder if I have just been thinking about it a lot the past few days. I had a pap yesterday and my doc asked me a lot of questions. Then out to dinner with a friend that was helpful, but asked a lot of questions, (and just listened to me talk too, which is helpful). I have a HSG coming up on Friday.
So infertility has been on my mind lately. 
I've been focusing on other things, like my therapist had suggested. I really think it's working, but now I wonder if I was just burying my head in the sand to get by. 

It still hurts.......but only if I think about it. So.........it's best not to think about it at all? :shrug:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Blythe, yeah, everything TTC related is so expensive, but at least acupuncture is cheaper than IVF. I know it would be hard for us to afford IVF too so I justify the cost of it that way. Have you been to a FS yet for a workup? 
Milty, your numbers are interesting and a huge clue. I hope you can figure something out and come up with a plan. 

alison, what a nice weekend! Glad you didn't get the worst of that storm. I did not expect that it would be so devastating. I don't think I could deal with hurricanes!

Readyformore, you had me rofl with your thoughts on the birth control question. Good luck on the HSG! I have one on Monday. I wish I could stop thinking about infertility. Secondary infertility is so tricky. I'm so thankful to have a child, but it's harder not to think about it because you can't isolate yourself from kid stuff. 

crystal443--sounds like the DHEA is definitely doing something. It does seem safer to wait for a doctor's recommendation for it though. Hormones can can be tricky.


----------



## HappyAuntie

CaliDreaming said:


> Secondary infertility is so tricky. I'm so thankful to have a child, but it's harder not to think about it because you can't isolate yourself from kid stuff.

I think secondary IF must be incredibly challenging because it doesn't get the "respect" it deserves - you get a lot of the "Oh, well, be glad you have one" BS (and therefore a lack of support) from people who don't know any better. You even get the "at least you know your body can do it" crap from people with primary IF, as if we're all in some sort of pain olympics vying for who has it worse.

But I can guarantee you that having primary IF does not protect me from thinking about it all the time... unless I vow never to leave my house, to cut off all contact with my sisters (whose kids I adore), and never to turn on the tv or go online or pick up another book for the rest of my days, it's impossible to isolate myself from kid stuff either. Even when I'm having a relatively good day, reminders of my infertility are everywhere.

We _all _have been dealt a shitty hand. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

HappyAuntie, so true. IF sucks no matter what! No ifs, ands, or buts!


----------



## crystal443

Ready- its was warm here yesterday at 86 or 30 for those of us that use celcius :thumbup: I'm glad summer is fast approaching and the kids are soon finished up for the year :) We've booked a flight to take DS to the Gold Coast for a birthday weekend in january so should be fun!!

HA- I agree with what you said about IF, its painful no matter what type Primary or Secondary:nope: 

Morning ladies :hugs: I'll be back later just popped on to say hi, :hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Hello all! Sitting here at 6 dpo... Going nuts! :wacko: Feeling like this is the "now or never" month...! :dohh: Needing some help to get through this... I can't seem to keep my mind focused on anything except this!! I swing from excited and hopeful to absolutely terrified that AF will rear her ugly head!

Agree with the IF sucks thought... I've never been brought to tears as often (and I mean OFTEN) over the same thing in my life. I have 2nd IF. It's dis-heartening... and discouraging... 

And yet, it lead me to you guys! So I am thankful for that!


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> as if we're all in some sort of pain olympics vying for who has it worse.

:haha::haha::haha: 
I like that one. 

It's primary that's worse, hands down. :hugs:

Secondary is tricky because you feel like you can't actually validate the sadness and sense of loss because you know it could be worse........it could be primary. But, you see people everyday pop out a dozen kids without batting an eye and you think you'd just like a fair shake at it. :dohh: It's like walking down both sides of the street at the same time. You're raising kids, but you're infertile as well. How.........odd!

I know that when I went through primary infertility, I never thought that someone with kids would still find infertility so painful, since they already have children. That part has really surprised me.


----------



## Milty

I love what you guys are saying ...also secondary is less shocking when you have had primary...

I will also add that when you've had primary but somehow got pg but you don't know how ...well then secondary can be more frustrating


----------



## Milty

More I know you will want to kick me for saying this but ... this month is like your first month TTC now with everything out of the way ...

I think your odds are good for this month but I also don't think this is your last chance..

Now you have a real chance :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Also the 2WW is driving me crazy too


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I love what you guys are saying ...also secondary is less shocking when you have had primary...

Well, I'm totally shocked. :blush:

Maybe it's because I had infertility-spontaneous-spontaneous-infertility? I thought those 2 spontaneous pregnancies pushed me toward your average fertile woman. I thought that infertility was behind me because really, who is lucky enough to have to deal with infertility twice? :blush: (To which I have gotten the comment several times, "Hey, at least you've moved past primary and got to secondary." Thanks for pointing that out. I happen to know the effing difference.........I've done it TWICE! :dohh:) 

Anyway, I never thought I'd be here again. I feel like I shouldn't be surprised because I was infertile at 24, but nope. I'm totally shocked. I never saw this coming. :blush:


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> I love what you guys are saying ...also secondary is less shocking when you have had primary...
> 
> I will also add that when you've had primary but somehow got pg but you don't know how ...well then secondary can be more frustrating

I have to say secondary IF was no shocker for me, I even expected it after struggling to get pregnant with DD and DS:shrug: What has shocked me is that after 13 years of trying we have still not succeded. 

Secondary is more frustrating for me, I know I can do it but its just not happening:thumbup: I guess if I give up it will never happen so we try each month and hope:winkwink:


----------



## Milty

So cycle buddy...how do you feel?


----------



## LLbean

Crystal and Milty ... When will you start testing?


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm thinking 12DPO


----------



## LLbean

So the weekend... Looking forward to it


----------



## Milty

Not me ...I feel like this is the last month of extra fertility since my chem:shrug:

Oh and I also wonder if I'm imagineing things


----------



## crystal443

10-11 DPO for me I think :) unless my temp dives then I won't bother :shrug:


----------



## crystal443

Happy Halloween ladies:)
 



Attached Files:







happy_halloween.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Milty

Ahhh love it Crystal!!!


----------



## crystal443

I'm now thinking should I change my ticker to Christmas after today but then I think am I messing with karma and I shouldn't change it mid cycle:haha::haha: I have too much time on my hands:haha::haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck Crystal and Milty!! 

I am going to have to skip out on handing out Halloween candy this year because I have been so exhausted lately. :(


----------



## H0pefulagain

:wave: Hi Everyone!

Just popping in real quick to say "HI!" Chugging along here just waiting for the smiley face to let me know it is prime time to take advantage of Hubby. :blush:

Crystal, your chart is looking very nice!:thumbup: So is yours, Milty!:thumbup:
Hoping congrats are in order for both of you here real soon! FX'ed!


----------



## Milty

:hi:

My chart is misleading because its cold now and I have an electric blanket on low ...plus I'm on Progestrone


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> More I know you will want to kick me for saying this but ... this month is like your first month TTC now with everything out of the way ...
> 
> I think your odds are good for this month but I also don't think this is your last chance..
> 
> Now you have a real chance :happydance:

Not wanting to kick you at all (LOL)... :nope: Actually, I hadn't really thought of it that way, ever! Now, not only does it take the pressure off, but I feel like I've been given a little jab of hope! Thanks Milty!!! You can't imagine how much I appreiciate your post!...

Now I have a real chance... Imagine that?!!! :happydance:

Oh Milty... I could just hug you to pieces!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> So cycle buddy...how do you feel?

Crystal and Milty... Can I join you in the TWW?? I'm a day behind you, 7 DPO today.


----------



## Milty

Nope no joining only 2 allowed....

Oh wait Bmom is with us already soooo ok only 3 allowed

Oh ok you can join us:haha::winkwink:


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Nope no joining only 2 allowed....
> 
> Oh wait Bmom is with us already soooo ok only 3 allowed
> 
> Oh ok you can join us:haha::winkwink:

:happydance: Yippee! :happydance:
Trying not to symptom spot over here... How are you???


----------



## crystal443

Hey ladies:hugs::hugs:

One of us (not me) has been approached and asked not to post about about having a chemical or miscarriage as it brings them down:shrug: I remember when Ready started this thread it was for us LTTTCers to have a place to go where it did not matter if we're primary IF, secondary IF, on baby number one or baby number 20. We could come here chat, and vent what is happening, well sadly chemicals, miscarriages etc are a sad part of life. I've had 3 back to back this year and to think it bothers some one really pisses me off. 

Its not even one of our regular ladies that said it bothered them because all of our regulars are supportive. I just wanted to let you know that this is a post it all thread and if its offensive to an outsider don't read it.:) Lurk elsewhere and leave us alone:finger:


----------



## crystal443

More4mom- Yes, of course you can join us in our TWW craziness :) I agree with Milty you're just starting your TTC now:) 

Milty- Its been quite warm here so I think that may affect my temps, I've got everything crossed for you:)

AFM- DH and I are going to do some Christmas shopping today, he's off work until Monday because he got a new job :) He was working as a Specialist technician at schools but he got offered a contract to work at the Department of Education main offices in the city. The work is supposed to last until next July with more work coming after that, but he wanted to get into project managing and this is a good opportunity to do that. There's always lots of contract work so he took this week off before he starts there.

I have nothing much completed for Christmas :wacko:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow, that is kind of selfish to approach a woman who's suffered a miscarriage and ask her not to talk about it. Those women need a place where they can talk about it and get support if they need it. Miscarriage is one of those gloomy topics that people don't feel comfortable talking about so if they can't talk about it in a TTC thread, where else are they going to talk about it? 

I've never suffered a miscarriage but I think that was pretty offensive.


----------



## Milty

Unfortunately the problem with being in our shoes is once you realize your infertility and all the issues associated with it your prospective changes. 15 years ago before TTC I would cry my eyes out when I heard of any type of miscarriage and would have never consider it a topic for open conversation. Now even though I myself have only had one confirmed one I know how views change. 

Do not misinterpret our openness to discuss such items as a lack of caring or hurt for the children we have lost.

It is just the opposite. This is how we stay sane and cope with what we go through ever day of our lives. I have been TTC for 15 years and only have 1 son and now 1 chemical. This is the last thing on earth I would have chosen.


We use the term chem or chemical not to make light of the pregnancy or to say it was less in someway. We use that term because unfortunately we have been exposed to more medical knowledge we would ever care to know. Chemical pregnancy is simply one that can only be verified by chemical blood test as it would not show up on an ultrasound. We also use that term becauses losses that are chemicals can be from much different issues. If your baby is not getting to the point of having a heartbeat or even a sac you have different issues than some one who's having miscarriages after that fact. 

Personnely I hope you never have to be at this point and never understand why we need this little piece of sanity.


----------



## Milty

More4mom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Nope no joining only 2 allowed....
> 
> Oh wait Bmom is with us already soooo ok only 3 allowed
> 
> Oh ok you can join us:haha::winkwink:
> 
> :happydance: Yippee! :happydance:
> Trying not to symptom spot over here... How are you???Click to expand...


I'm curious and impatient


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> One of us (not me) has been approached and asked not to post about about having a chemical or miscarriage as it brings them down

This really upsets me! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

This is a thread I have started for all ladies here to feel comfortable about sharing their ltttc experiences........ALL experiences. 

Please disregard all comments from others that ask you to only post things that won't offend them. We have enough of this in our daily lives. People blow me off when I bring up my sadness over infertility. That's why this thread exists. So that we can commiserate and even cheer each other up when needed. 

These are our experiences, not theirs. I'm not sorry if my 7 failed IUIs or my infertility at the ages of 24 and 34 upsets someone. I'm not sorry to talk about how my doctor told me that I only have a 5% chance of conceiving WITH assistance......and I'm only 35. I'm not sorry that I openly share about my HSGs, SIS, laparoscopy, and the surgery I had to remove an ovary and a fallopian tube. It's all crap and it sucks and it's my experience! If I had lost children I would discuss that too........probably daily! The NERVE of some people!!

Lurkers please read this carefully: THERE IS NO PMA POLICE HERE. This means that negative things will be said. Infertility is not sunshine and roses. 
Really, if you're looking for encouragement, why even read here. We are ltttc!! :dohh:


----------



## readyformore

Maybe we should have our own pain olympics. :thumbup:

I just wrote part of my story. 
Milty and Crystal can talk about their length of ttc and their losses. 

OMG..........Happy!! You just might have something to say about this topic. I know it's your mission to educate others about miscarriage. Maybe you don't have the strength today but I know you feel it. When you're ready, apparently there are people out there that read this thread that need a tutorial, (and I'm SOOOO looking forward to it. In a perverse sort of way. :blush:).

Seriously......I'm just peeved off!:growlmad:


----------



## Milty

Yeah I really am too.

I mean the only reason you could be offend is if you thought we were casual about it all...or that we don't care...

If I didn't care I would do or have done one 10th of the things I've done almost every day of my adult life...

The only thing keeping from being blue in the face type mad is I'm assuming the are probably a fertile dumb$&@$$ that doesn't know anything about we are talking about. 

Similar to another dumba$$ I saw a post from who thought a chemical happened when you took the morning after pill...

Know what I mean...if they are like that then they are just stupid and don't know any better...like all the people who ask me why I didn't have more kids..


----------



## readyformore

:haha:


I was thinking it was probably sent by someone that is on cycle #5. :dohh:


----------



## Milty

Yeah I'm only on like number 182 give or take a few


----------



## HappyAuntie

Wow, I'm really not even sure where to start with this one....

First of all, to the poster who was approached, I am so very sorry you were the chosen one to receive such a message.

To the lurker who finds it upsetting that we talk about miscarriages on this thread:
I have no living children. DH and I have been ttc our first for almost four years, since January of 2009. We lost our first baby (yes, it was a BABY) at 12 weeks on Mothers Day of 2009. We lost our second BABY at 8 weeks in March of 2010. We then went through a long, brutal, invasive medical investigation trying to find out the reason we'd lost two BABIES, and no reason was found. After that we couldn't get pregnant anymore. We started IUIs in February 2011. I went through nightly hormone shots in my belly, daily trans-vaginal ultrasounds and blood tests to monitor my ovarian response. And then instead of having sex, my husband had to go jerk off in a cup so his sperm could be spun and washed and then injected into my uterus by a nurse while naked from the waist down and with my feet in stirrups. We got pregnant with our third BABY on the third IUI and lost it a week later in August of 2011. In January of 2012 we started IVF. That meant twice daily shots in my belly, more daily trans-vag ultrasounds and bloodwork, the pain of having my ovaries grow from the size of almonds to the size of grapefruits, the pain of a surgical procedure under general anesthesia to have a giant needle shoved through my vaginal wall and into my ovaries to suck out my eggs, one by one, while my husband jacked off into a cup again. My eggs were then injected with his sperm, one by one, left overnight in a petri dish while we waited to find out how many fertilized. Then I started nightly shots of more hormones into my ass, waited 5 days to find out if any of our embryos survived, and broke out into hives from the anxiety of trying to decide how many to transfer back into my uterus. On transfer day we went into a room with at least 4 people in it, with my vagina on display for all of them to see while we tried to make light of the situation, transferred a couple embryos back into my uterus, and waited a hellish 10 days to find out if I was pregnant. We got pregnant with our fourth BABY on our first IVF in February 2012, and lost that baby a week later. 

At this point we've been through 6 rounds of injectable hormones, 5 IUIs, 3 fresh IVF cycles and 1 frozen IVF cycle. We have spent over $20,000 of our own money on invasive medical procedures in the last two years to try and get pregnant. The only reason that figure isn't ten times higher is because we are one of the very few fortunate ones whose insurance covers some infertility procedures - most couples are not so fortunate. And we have had four miscarriages. I have four babies whom I have never met. I have four babies who I never got to hold, smell, kiss, comfort. Four babies who I never got to send off to their first day of kindergarten. Four babies who I never got to take trick-or-treating on nights like tonight. Four babies who I will never see graduate from high school, go to college, fall in love, get married.... And we are faced with the very real possibility, indeed a strong probability at this point, that these four babies are the only children we will ever have.

This is my journey. This is who I am. This is my story. This is what it's like to be infertile. This is what it's like to be in the 1% of women who suffer from recurrent miscarriage. To leave any part of my story out would be to deny part of who I am. It would be to deny the fact that I have lost four babies. It would be to perpetuate the myth that everyone gets pregnant as soon as a man looks at her, instead of the truth that 1 in 8 couples suffer from infertility. It would be to perpetuate the myth that every pregnancy has a happy ending, instead of the truth that 1 in 4 women will suffer the loss of a baby through miscarriage, stillbirth or neonatal death at some point in her life. And it would mean leaving other women as confused and hurt and scared and alone as I was the first time I lost a baby. 

Some people have difficulty getting pregnant. Some babies die before they're born. And if you don't like it, you can fuck off, really.


----------



## More4mom

crystal443 said:


> Hey ladies:hugs::hugs:
> 
> One of us (not me) has been approached and asked not to post about about having a chemical or miscarriage as it brings them down:shrug: I remember when Ready started this thread it was for us LTTTCers to have a place to go where it did not matter if we're primary IF, secondary IF, on baby number one or baby number 20. We could come here chat, and vent what is happening, well sadly chemicals, miscarriages etc are a sad part of life. I've had 3 back to back this year and to think it bothers some one really pisses me off.
> 
> Its not even one of our regular ladies that said it bothered them because all of our regulars are supportive. I just wanted to let you know that this is a post it all thread and if its offensive to an outsider don't read it.:) Lurk elsewhere and leave us alone:finger:

That kinda surprises me... sadly, but truthfully, chemicals and miscarriages are part of the LTTTC journey for most of us... If we can't share here, with this group of lovelies, who know and understand, who can support and sympathize (not just empathize), who can cry and shake with us... where would we go???


----------



## More4mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: HappyAuntie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

To all you ladies, who are so amazing!!!... Milty, Crystal, Bmom, Cali, Ready, Alison, Blythe, HA, Liz, Hopeful... and anyone whom I've missed... 

I love you... your story, your journey, and most of all, your willingness to share all of it with the likes of me. I consider it a priviledge that you would be so generous as to share your life, your joys, and your struggles with such raw honesty, love and openness!!! :hugs:

Whoever wrote that initial message clearly doesn't understand the importance, the need and the purpose of such sharing. Honestly, as upset as I am, I am even more sadened by their closed mind and their closed heart! How sad for them to have to live like that... :cry: Pathetic, really!


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> Hey ladies:hugs::hugs:
> 
> One of us (not me) has been approached and asked not to post about about having a chemical or miscarriage as it brings them down:shrug: I remember when Ready started this thread it was for us LTTTCers to have a place to go where it did not matter if we're primary IF, secondary IF, on baby number one or baby number 20. We could come here chat, and vent what is happening, well sadly chemicals, miscarriages etc are a sad part of life. I've had 3 back to back this year and to think it bothers some one really pisses me off.
> 
> Its not even one of our regular ladies that said it bothered them because all of our regulars are supportive. I just wanted to let you know that this is a post it all thread and if its offensive to an outsider don't read it.:) Lurk elsewhere and leave us alone:finger:

:saywhat: Sorry to whomever received that! To who ever finds talk about chemicals and miscarriages upsetting, well then there is hardly a thread that won't be upsetting because the site is littered with talk of chemicals and miscarriages of every kind! It pops up everywhere, it's in ladies signatures,it's even discussed on the pregnancy boards... Because its the reality of so many women. You can stick your head in the sand and pretend it never happens ....good luck with that!


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Hey ladies:hugs::hugs:
> 
> One of us (not me) has been approached and asked not to post about about having a chemical or miscarriage as it brings them down:shrug: I remember when Ready started this thread it was for us LTTTCers to have a place to go where it did not matter if we're primary IF, secondary IF, on baby number one or baby number 20. We could come here chat, and vent what is happening, well sadly chemicals, miscarriages etc are a sad part of life. I've had 3 back to back this year and to think it bothers some one really pisses me off.
> 
> Its not even one of our regular ladies that said it bothered them because all of our regulars are supportive. I just wanted to let you know that this is a post it all thread and if its offensive to an outsider don't read it.:) Lurk elsewhere and leave us alone:finger:

Hugs for everyone on this thread ,this is just so sad :( <3 love you ladies ,h.a ,special hugs <3


----------



## readyformore

Thanks Happy. :hugs: I hope that was somewhat therapeutic for you. 
Maybe you should just copy and re-paste as needed for impromptu educational purposes. :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Yeah I'm only on like number 182 give or take a few

:haha:
This is one of those laugh or cry things. I saw your number and just laughed out loud, with my shoulders shaking. 
I was looking at FF charts once and saw someone that had a similar number on her pregnancy chart for months of ttc. I must have done the math 10 times to be sure I was reading it right. 

I'd make a little badge out of it and wear it around, Milty. :blush: It would be like one of those medals they give out to pilots that come back after missions in war time. "I've survived X amount of years of infertility." :haha:


----------



## Milty

Well I do feel a bit like I cheated on that number cause it's only 108 or so consecutive cycles The first 74 or so were before DS:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Ok so this has all got me thinking and looking back at the thread...

Ready did you know it will be 1 this month?

Also we are a bunch of cool chicks...I was reading old post and it was like I was reading it for the first time...a couple times I was laughing and look to see who wrote it and it was me :haha:

The I would think oh that's just like Ready but it was HA who wrote it....to funny 

Also I started remembering all our graduates ...way cool...


----------



## Blythe

HappyAuntie said:


> Wow, I'm really not even sure where to start with this one....
> 
> First of all, to the poster who was approached, I am so very sorry you were the chosen one to receive such a message.
> 
> To the lurker who finds it upsetting that we talk about miscarriages on this thread:
> I have no living children. DH and I have been ttc our first for almost four years, since January of 2009. We lost our first baby (yes, it was a BABY) at 12 weeks on Mothers Day of 2009. We lost our second BABY at 8 weeks in March of 2010. We then went through a long, brutal, invasive medical investigation trying to find out the reason we'd lost two BABIES, and no reason was found. After that we couldn't get pregnant anymore. We started IUIs in February 2011. I went through nightly hormone shots in my belly, daily trans-vaginal ultrasounds and blood tests to monitor my ovarian response. And then instead of having sex, my husband had to go jerk off in a cup so his sperm could be spun and washed and then injected into my uterus by a nurse while naked from the waist down and with my feet in stirrups. We got pregnant with our third BABY on the third IUI and lost it a week later in August of 2011. In January of 2012 we started IVF. That meant twice daily shots in my belly, more daily trans-vag ultrasounds and bloodwork, the pain of having my ovaries grow from the size of almonds to the size of grapefruits, the pain of a surgical procedure under general anesthesia to have a giant needle shoved through my vaginal wall and into my ovaries to suck out my eggs, one by one, while my husband jacked off into a cup again. My eggs were then injected with his sperm, one by one, left overnight in a petri dish while we waited to find out how many fertilized. Then I started nightly shots of more hormones into my ass, waited 5 days to find out if any of our embryos survived, and broke out into hives from the anxiety of trying to decide how many to transfer back into my uterus. On transfer day we went into a room with at least 4 people in it, with my vagina on display for all of them to see while we tried to make light of the situation, transferred a couple embryos back into my uterus, and waited a hellish 10 days to find out if I was pregnant. We got pregnant with our fourth BABY on our first IVF in February 2012, and lost that baby a week later.
> 
> At this point we've been through 6 rounds of injectable hormones, 5 IUIs, 3 fresh IVF cycles and 1 frozen IVF cycle. We have spent over $20,000 of our own money on invasive medical procedures in the last two years to try and get pregnant. The only reason that figure isn't ten times higher is because we are one of the very few fortunate ones whose insurance covers some infertility procedures - most couples are not so fortunate. And we have had four miscarriages. I have four babies whom I have never met. I have four babies who I never got to hold, smell, kiss, comfort. Four babies who I never got to send off to their first day of kindergarten. Four babies who I never got to take trick-or-treating on nights like tonight. Four babies who I will never see graduate from high school, go to college, fall in love, get married.... And we are faced with the very real possibility, indeed a strong probability at this point, that these four babies are the only children we will ever have.
> 
> This is my journey. This is who I am. This is my story. This is what it's like to be infertile. This is what it's like to be in the 1% of women who suffer from recurrent miscarriage. To leave any part of my story out would be to deny part of who I am. It would be to deny the fact that I have lost four babies. It would be to perpetuate the myth that everyone gets pregnant as soon as a man looks at her, instead of the truth that 1 in 8 couples suffer from infertility. It would be to perpetuate the myth that every pregnancy has a happy ending, instead of the truth that 1 in 4 women will suffer the loss of a baby through miscarriage, stillbirth or neonatal death at some point in her life. And it would mean leaving other women as confused and hurt and scared and alone as I was the first time I lost a baby.
> 
> Some people have difficulty getting pregnant. Some babies die before they're born. And if you don't like it, you can fuck off, really.

I think you are amazing x


----------



## luckylecky

Blythe said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm really not even sure where to start with this one....
> 
> First of all, to the poster who was approached, I am so very sorry you were the chosen one to receive such a message.
> 
> To the lurker who finds it upsetting that we talk about miscarriages on this thread:
> I have no living children. DH and I have been ttc our first for almost four years, since January of 2009. We lost our first baby (yes, it was a BABY) at 12 weeks on Mothers Day of 2009. We lost our second BABY at 8 weeks in March of 2010. We then went through a long, brutal, invasive medical investigation trying to find out the reason we'd lost two BABIES, and no reason was found. After that we couldn't get pregnant anymore. We started IUIs in February 2011. I went through nightly hormone shots in my belly, daily trans-vaginal ultrasounds and blood tests to monitor my ovarian response. And then instead of having sex, my husband had to go jerk off in a cup so his sperm could be spun and washed and then injected into my uterus by a nurse while naked from the waist down and with my feet in stirrups. We got pregnant with our third BABY on the third IUI and lost it a week later in August of 2011. In January of 2012 we started IVF. That meant twice daily shots in my belly, more daily trans-vag ultrasounds and bloodwork, the pain of having my ovaries grow from the size of almonds to the size of grapefruits, the pain of a surgical procedure under general anesthesia to have a giant needle shoved through my vaginal wall and into my ovaries to suck out my eggs, one by one, while my husband jacked off into a cup again. My eggs were then injected with his sperm, one by one, left overnight in a petri dish while we waited to find out how many fertilized. Then I started nightly shots of more hormones into my ass, waited 5 days to find out if any of our embryos survived, and broke out into hives from the anxiety of trying to decide how many to transfer back into my uterus. On transfer day we went into a room with at least 4 people in it, with my vagina on display for all of them to see while we tried to make light of the situation, transferred a couple embryos back into my uterus, and waited a hellish 10 days to find out if I was pregnant. We got pregnant with our fourth BABY on our first IVF in February 2012, and lost that baby a week later.
> 
> At this point we've been through 6 rounds of injectable hormones, 5 IUIs, 3 fresh IVF cycles and 1 frozen IVF cycle. We have spent over $20,000 of our own money on invasive medical procedures in the last two years to try and get pregnant. The only reason that figure isn't ten times higher is because we are one of the very few fortunate ones whose insurance covers some infertility procedures - most couples are not so fortunate. And we have had four miscarriages. I have four babies whom I have never met. I have four babies who I never got to hold, smell, kiss, comfort. Four babies who I never got to send off to their first day of kindergarten. Four babies who I never got to take trick-or-treating on nights like tonight. Four babies who I will never see graduate from high school, go to college, fall in love, get married.... And we are faced with the very real possibility, indeed a strong probability at this point, that these four babies are the only children we will ever have.
> 
> This is my journey. This is who I am. This is my story. This is what it's like to be infertile. This is what it's like to be in the 1% of women who suffer from recurrent miscarriage. To leave any part of my story out would be to deny part of who I am. It would be to deny the fact that I have lost four babies. It would be to perpetuate the myth that everyone gets pregnant as soon as a man looks at her, instead of the truth that 1 in 8 couples suffer from infertility. It would be to perpetuate the myth that every pregnancy has a happy ending, instead of the truth that 1 in 4 women will suffer the loss of a baby through miscarriage, stillbirth or neonatal death at some point in her life. And it would mean leaving other women as confused and hurt and scared and alone as I was the first time I lost a baby.
> 
> Some people have difficulty getting pregnant. Some babies die before they're born. And if you don't like it, you can fuck off, really.
> 
> I think you are amazing xClick to expand...

Huge 2nd x


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ok so this has all got me thinking and looking back at the thread...
> 
> Ready did you know it will be 1 this month?
> 
> Also we are a bunch of cool chicks...I was reading old post and it was like I was reading it for the first time...a couple times I was laughing and look to see who wrote it and it was me :haha:
> 
> The I would think oh that's just like Ready but it was HA who wrote it....to funny
> 
> Also I started remembering all our graduates ...way cool...

We are still cool chicks ,we have just kinda lost ourselves along the way ,I think we are all amazing :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Bravemom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this has all got me thinking and looking back at the thread...
> 
> Ready did you know it will be 1 this month?
> 
> Also we are a bunch of cool chicks...I was reading old post and it was like I was reading it for the first time...a couple times I was laughing and look to see who wrote it and it was me :haha:
> 
> The I would think oh that's just like Ready but it was HA who wrote it....to funny
> 
> Also I started remembering all our graduates ...way cool...
> 
> We are still cool chicks ,we have just kinda lost ourselves along the way ,I think we are all amazing :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Agree with you Bmom. 

I didn't know it would be a year old this month Milty. That.........well to be honest.........it kind of sucks doesn't it? A year ago, I really thought I would be pregnant by now. Even though it sucked, I thought pregnancy was still eventually possible for me. Now I don't. :shrug: But, I'd rather be here, than where I was a year ago, at least emotionally. I'm coping better now, for sure. 

Who knows what next year will bring. Maybe we'll all be chatting about our vacations and swapping recipes instead of chatting about ttc. :haha:

I think you could confuse Happy and myself because we're both realists. Neither one of us has sunshine shooting out our asses. :haha: She's much more well written than I am, so look for grammatical errors to find me. :haha:

About a week ago, I accidentally hit page #2 and saw a post from Nastby! I wonder how she is doing and if she had her baby. :flower:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Crystal, I just adore you. Thank you so very much.:hugs::hugs:
Ladies thank you so much for making sure this remains a forum that we can voice our experiences in vs having to "hush" about them. 
HA :hugs::hugs: Thank you for umm..sharing. My heart breaks for you yet I know where you're at and it is so nice to know there are others. I just wish you'd quit being among them and soon.:hugs:

Well, Doc had me drop everything the day I miscarried (all supplements) so we could do some testing. He then promptly told me to get my hiney back on them but he wanted some baselines he could believe in. He found a FS that he thinks has a genuine clue and will work with us vs wanting to declare me too old. I got my blood work back today (2 days late). I'm so upset over my progesterone. I've not gotten to talk to Doc yet about the #s but I'm really certain the progesterone is bad. The blood was drawn 5 days after I miscarried and it was the first day I was not on bleeding and only spotting some.

Any insight, please? I'm a mess right now.

TSH .515
LH 3.5
FSH 7.4
Progesterone .2

There were others but the nurse said Doc would call me with everything else and go over things with me. She didn't want to "go there" so now I'm a mess. She is his wife and a friend so I know if it was too horrid, she'd tell me.


----------



## Milty

Hun that Progestrone is normal after miscarry...mine was .5

You really have to test that after you O because that is when you start producing it...most docs test 7 days after you O...

At that time a normal range for us US ladies would be 7 to 10

I tested it several months ago and mine was 9.6 

The day my chemical started it was .5

Last month I think it was 22 or so


----------



## H0pefulagain

Oh Milty, thank you!

I wasn't sure. The only times I've had my progesterone tested before, was a week after ovulation and it was always much much higher. Doc had always said it was good and then this .5 just flipped me out! I take the progesterone cream so I wasn't sure how it could be so flipping low. I guess I just need to calm down and breathe and wait for him to call.

I could hug the stuffing out of you right now. Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Now that being said I could have lost the baby because it was so low or it could have been a result of it ...know what I mean?

My doc thinks it was just a result of it...but the next month my levels are about the same as someone who is 6 weeks which I would have been 6.5 had I knot had the chem...

I'm saying all this because I'm wondering or thinking my body may have a delayed reaction or something to realizing its pg...:shrug:My levels have always been good so it looks normal but obviously something isn't right


----------



## Milty

No you can kick me:haha:


----------



## Milty

Guess what I'm trying to say once you miss carry your P levels start dropping fast no matter what caused you to miscarry


----------



## CaliDreaming

H0pefulagain said:


> Any insight, please? I'm a mess right now.
> 
> TSH .515
> LH 3.5
> FSH 7.4
> Progesterone .2
> 
> There were others but the nurse said Doc would call me with everything else and go over things with me. She didn't want to "go there" so now I'm a mess. She is his wife and a friend so I know if it was too horrid, she'd tell me.

H0peful, are you hyperthyroid?? Your TSH looks like it is on the extreme low end of normal. I know they say when you're TTC it should ideally be between 1 and 2.


----------



## H0pefulagain

No kicking coming from me, Milty!

Cali, I've always been hypothyroid. I'm curious about that # as well. He had said it would be a T3 but the testing paperwork said T4 when his wife was reading it to me. I'm about to call him and pester to see if he has time to chat. If not, hopefully he'll have time soon.

I'm not going to be accused of being a patient person anytime soon, I fear.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this has all got me thinking and looking back at the thread...
> 
> Ready did you know it will be 1 this month?
> 
> Also we are a bunch of cool chicks...I was reading old post and it was like I was reading it for the first time...a couple times I was laughing and look to see who wrote it and it was me :haha:
> 
> The I would think oh that's just like Ready but it was HA who wrote it....to funny
> 
> Also I started remembering all our graduates ...way cool...
> 
> We are still cool chicks ,we have just kinda lost ourselves along the way ,I think we are all amazing :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: Agree with you Bmom.
> 
> I didn't know it would be a year old this month Milty. That.........well to be honest.........it kind of sucks doesn't it? A year ago, I really thought I would be pregnant by now. Even though it sucked, I thought pregnancy was still eventually possible for me. Now I don't. :shrug: But, I'd rather be here, than where I was a year ago, at least emotionally. I'm coping better now, for sure.
> 
> Who knows what next year will bring. Maybe we'll all be chatting about our vacations and swapping recipes instead of chatting about ttc. :haha:
> 
> I think you could confuse Happy and myself because we're both realists. Neither one of us has sunshine shooting out our asses. :haha: She's much more well written than I am, so look for grammatical errors to find me. :haha:
> 
> About a week ago, I accidentally hit page #2 and saw a post from Nastby! I wonder how she is doing and if she had her baby. :flower:Click to expand...

A year ago I was just lurking here because I was still doing IUIs and was quite certain there was no need to post here because I was going to finally carry to term, so why start with another group? :dohh: But I'm really glad I did. :flower::flower:

As for being a realist, I think that's all related to the lurker who doesn't like that we talk about losses in here - the negative potential outcomes of ttc and IF are so incredibly frightening to some people that they just can't handle even hearing others talk about it. They scare the living hell out of me, too, but trying to ignore them or pretend they don't exist only makes that fear grow stronger, so I'm a realist. :shrug: I'm in a position right now where we _have _to consider the negative outcomes, because odds are that's where we're going to end up... to pretend they don't exist would be to go into debt by continuing with futile treatments... and then we'd end up broke and sad and childless, instead of just sad and childless. :shrug: This is why I'm on anti-depressants and in therapy - I don't pretend to know what I'm doing or to be enjoying it. :haha:




H0pefulagain said:


> I take the progesterone cream so I wasn't sure how it could be so flipping low.

The only thing I'd add to Milty's comments re your progesterone is that using creams and suppositories won't affect the blood level of progesterone - it could look really low in your bloods but if you're shoving it up your hoo-ha, your uterus is likely getting more than enough to support a pregnancy. It just gets absorbed directly where it's needed instead of getting metabolized by your liver and showing up in your blood. My RE basically ignores blood P4 levels as long as he knows you're on suppositories.


----------



## crystal443

I had no idea progesterone suppositories didn't reflect in bloods :thumbup: Milty, something was strange in your last cycle..did your doc give any indication what might be going on?


----------



## Milty

Nope I havnt talked to her yet but the nurse thought I had a strong O :dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Ahhh ok, I wonder if when FS does a scan and says it was a good O because there's a thick lining if it means bloods would show a higher progesterone level as well? I've never really had my progesterone checked its either been looked at and assesed by the lining thickness in a scan and by lp :shrug: interesting


----------



## ByAnyMeans

:angel:


----------



## Bravemom

ByAnyMeans said:


> :angel:

Massive hugs sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

ByAnyMeans said:


> :angel:

:cry: I'm so sorry BAM. Sending you big virtual :hugs: Take care of yourself.


----------



## CaliDreaming

ByAnyMeans, I'm so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

Oh, BAM, there are literally no words to tell you how sorry I am.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:nope::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh BAM. No words really can help. I'm so sorry that you've lost your baby. What a tragedy. :cry:

Many women here have suffered a loss as well. Please feel free to discuss your grief if you need too, as I'm sure many can relate. 

I am so sorry honey. It's so unfair. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

BAM- so very sorry sweetie sending you lots of hugs, thinking of you hunny :hugs::hugs:

Sending love to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

BAM- I'm so so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs: If you need to talk we're here.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Oh BAM, I am so sorry.....

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls:flower:

Hope you all had a great weekend:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'd just like to say I go to want to go back to work


----------



## H0pefulagain

Hi Crystal! :wave: Night here but it will be morning before I want! Had a wonderful weekend here. Hope you did too!

Hi Milty! :wave: I hear you! I don't want to go back tomorrow and I love my work. I just prefer being home right now. I know I should be thankful as many do not have work.


----------



## readyformore

Morning ladies.

Had a good weekend here. I finally got my laundry room painted. We've had a portion with exposed drywall for over a year. :blush: I guess we've always had better things to do than household chores. :haha:

Today is my second son's 8th birthday. :happydance:
I got him a really huge lego set for his present. He has seen the box it was shipped it, (I found it on sale with free shipping :thumbup:) and he's dying to know what it is. 

I won't tell him what it is, but he's my jokester and I keep teasing him it's pink and purple pony panties. :haha:

So........yesterday I took the present out of the box and hid it. Then, I wrapped a new package of pink and purple pony panties (which I will later give to my dd) in that very large box. I can't wait for him to open up those panties as his present!!!:haha:


----------



## Milty

Ohh to funny Ready...I do love treasing boys at that age.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies!

I had an HSG done this morning. My left tube was completely clear, but no dye went through my right. The radiologist thought it might be a spasm. So I have another thing to worry about until I see the FS on Thursday.

I didn't feel a whole lot of cramping, but I had trouble breathing and felt like I was going to pass out. The nurse said that was due to all the pressure. 

Will the FS make me do another one??


----------



## readyformore

Hi Cali.

I'm not sure if your RE will have you do another one or not. 
I had one done 11 years ago, and it was pretty painful. I also had one done last week that was a piece of cake. :thumbup: Not sure what the difference was. But at least I can tell you that just because one hurt, it doesn't mean that the next one will. 

I did have a similar procedure called SIS done in the summer, (it wasn't as bad as the first HSG, but I did cramp a lot). My doc thought I might have been having a spasm as well, which is why I did the recent HSG. 

I guess before you consider if you do another one, you need to figure out what you are going to do with the information. You have at least one of the tubes open, so that's not preventing pregnancy at all. What would they do differently if the other is blocked? That's what I would ask them when you have a consultation. See what they say and go from there. :thumbup: If they say that it doesn't matter if one is blocked or not, then there really is no benefit to repeating the procedure. If they plan to elevate doses of meds to produce more follicles, then you might want to consider repeating the HSG. Or at least, that's what I would do. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ready quick question...

I'm 14 DPO ...maybe 13DPO and I have a very faint line on a FRER. Not something you can call positive but not what you normally see on a negitive. I'm already on Progestrone since 5Dpo.

Should I get a blood test or not? I really don't want my doc to think I've lost it and think I'm pg every month but if it is a chem I want to confirm so she can know. 

If its really ok and turns into a BFP then ...well I really don't know


----------



## More4mom

Oh BAM... :hugs::hugs::cry::hugs::hugs: Words can not express... I am so sorry for your loss!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Hey cycle buddies... Any testing going on this week????

Sitting here at 12 dpo, and feeling like AF is knocking at my freakin' door!!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

readyformore said:


> Hi Cali.
> 
> I'm not sure if your RE will have you do another one or not.
> I had one done 11 years ago, and it was pretty painful. I also had one done last week that was a piece of cake. :thumbup: Not sure what the difference was. But at least I can tell you that just because one hurt, it doesn't mean that the next one will.
> 
> I did have a similar procedure called SIS done in the summer, (it wasn't as bad as the first HSG, but I did cramp a lot). My doc thought I might have been having a spasm as well, which is why I did the recent HSG.
> 
> I guess before you consider if you do another one, you need to figure out what you are going to do with the information. You have at least one of the tubes open, so that's not preventing pregnancy at all. What would they do differently if the other is blocked? That's what I would ask them when you have a consultation. See what they say and go from there. :thumbup: If they say that it doesn't matter if one is blocked or not, then there really is no benefit to repeating the procedure. If they plan to elevate doses of meds to produce more follicles, then you might want to consider repeating the HSG. Or at least, that's what I would do. :hugs:

Thanks so much. This was very helpful! I'm not sure if my FS is going to put me on meds or not so I guess i have to wait and see what she recommends. Very encouraging to know that it doesn't always hurt each and every time. A part of me just wants some certainty whether it is necessary or not. 



Milty said:


> Ready quick question...
> 
> I'm 14 DPO ...maybe 13DPO and I have a very faint line on a FRER. Not something you can call positive but not what you normally see on a negitive. I'm already on Progestrone since 5Dpo.
> 
> Should I get a blood test or not? I really don't want my doc to think I've lost it and think I'm pg every month but if it is a chem I want to confirm so she can know.
> 
> If its really ok and turns into a BFP then ...well I really don't know


If it were me I would definitely want a blood test. That does not sound crazy to me at all. I hope it is a sticky bean for you!


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Ready quick question...
> 
> I'm 14 DPO ...maybe 13DPO and I have a very faint line on a FRER. Not something you can call positive but not what you normally see on a negitive. I'm already on Progestrone since 5Dpo.
> 
> Should I get a blood test or not? I really don't want my doc to think I've lost it and think I'm pg every month but if it is a chem I want to confirm so she can know.
> 
> If its really ok and turns into a BFP then ...well I really don't know

Get a blood test Milty!! Either way, you will need to know...! Praying like a crazy women for a sticky little one for you!!! 

Can you share the test??? (Ok, so I am a bit of a POAS addict!!)


----------



## Milty

I can but I'm at work right now ...I will post it when I get home...


----------



## More4mom

Awesome... How are you feeling???


----------



## Milty

Ok I've taken two types of test....

I wouldn't really call them positive but they don't look like your normal negitives...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1797[1].jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 15









IMG_1795[1].jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Milty

I feel normal considering im on progstrone....

I have been nauseous but that is also somewhat normal fo me...

The only real sign I've had is my temp rise today!


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty, that is a good sign! Hoping, hoping, hoping!


----------



## crystal443

H0peful- your temp i rising nicely :thumbup:

Milty-stick beanie stick!!! I agree though you should have your bloods drawn:thumbup:

More4mom- I think I'm headed for AF too, but if I do get it now then I think I'll get one more natural cycle in before IVF so I'm ok with that :thumbup:

Ready- glad your test went well:)

Cali- Have you heard back form your tests yet?


----------



## readyformore

Milty- I don't see anything. :hugs: I'm more of a wait and see type of person. There's honestly nothing the doc will do for you that you're not already doing. Progesterone is about it and you're already doing that. :thumbup: But I think that you have to do whatever you are most comfortable with. If you want to get a blood test, then go get one. :thumbup: I don't think it's wrong either way. 
Are you still going through the adoption process? Someone mentioned it and it has me curious. You haven't spoke about it in awhile. 

Where is Jen? Has anyone heard from her?


----------



## Milty

Yes I'm still in the adoption process. I had a meeting scheduled to review my matches the day I started bleeding from my chem. Well I was so upset I couldn't go and I wouldnt tell the SW why which made her mad. Here in the US they say it's ok to continue to TTC when adopting but I didn't know how that would effect everything. 

Anyway my SW was moving departments and was trying to wrap up all her cases before that. She decided my case would take to long and transferred me to another worker. So my new worker has been reviewing my case. She is supposed to schedule me an appt. in the next week or two.


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Yes I'm still in the adoption process. I had a meeting scheduled to review my matches the day I started bleeding from my chem. Well I was so upset I couldn't go and I wouldnt tell the SW why which made her mad. Here in the US they say it's ok to continue to TTC when adopting but I didn't know how that would effect everything.
> 
> Anyway my SW was moving departments and was trying to wrap up all her cases before that. She decided my case would take to long and transferred me to another worker. So my new worker has been reviewing my case. She is supposed to schedule me an appt. in the next week or two.

A friend of mine that I went to school with was told she would never have children of her own, so her and her DH proceeded through the adoption process. Two weeks before they were matched with their little one through adoption, they found out she was pregnant. They raised both boys as if they were twins. It's a really cool story!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Milty, that is wonderful that you have started the process of adoption! What ages are you looking at? Are sibling groups or special needs kids a possibility?


----------



## readyformore

More4mom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Yes I'm still in the adoption process. I had a meeting scheduled to review my matches the day I started bleeding from my chem. Well I was so upset I couldn't go and I wouldnt tell the SW why which made her mad. Here in the US they say it's ok to continue to TTC when adopting but I didn't know how that would effect everything.
> 
> Anyway my SW was moving departments and was trying to wrap up all her cases before that. She decided my case would take to long and transferred me to another worker. So my new worker has been reviewing my case. She is supposed to schedule me an appt. in the next week or two.
> 
> A friend of mine that I went to school with was told she would never have children of her own, so her and her DH proceeded through the adoption process. Two weeks before they were matched with their little one through adoption, they found out she was pregnant. They raised both boys as if they were twins. It's a really cool story!Click to expand...

It is a very cool story and I hear of it all the time. Just keep in mind that pregnancy rates are the SAME after adoption as they are prior to adoption. You just don't ever hear about the person that adopted and then never got pregnant, it's just not that interesting. Here's a link if you're interested. https://www.resolve.org/support-and-services/for-family--friends/myths-and-facts.html
Sorry, it's my soap box. :blush: I can't tell you how many times I've been told to adopt and I'll get pregnant. :wacko:

Milty, what a pain to have to change case workers. I hope you get back on track soon.


----------



## Milty

Oh Hun I'm more than started I'm 2 years into it. I actually had been previously matched with a sibling group of 3 girls who's mum had cancer. Anyway we stopped that process last May becauses of the weirdness of it and have had a few complications since but hopefully all will be good to go again soon!


AFM right now I'm :coffee: waiting on blood test results. 

I was really worried what my doc and nurse would say about me wanting to get tested but after they saw my test they completely agreed. Well actually at first they said just wait a couple days and they will get darker. Then when I told them they'd been like this for days they said yup you need blood test. 

They didn't make me feel crazy and I was sooo glad for that.


----------



## readyformore

Good Milty. A blood test is super easy to do. No reason to feel crazy.:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- We've looked into the adoption process and we can not be TTC, no IVF, nothing if we want to adopt so we pretty much left it at that. I do kind of understand why its like that but its a lot to ask of someone to give up on having a baby.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Oh wow Milty, hope you can get matched up with a child or children who will be a good fit for you. I guess adoption really does have it's own difficulties.

So glad you got that blood test and you will know for sure what is going on!


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Milty- We've looked into the adoption process and we can not be TTC, no IVF, nothing if we want to adopt so we pretty much left it at that. I do kind of understand why its like that but its a lot to ask of someone to give up on having a baby.

I've heard you say that before and I still find it so surprising. 

Maybe you could just lie? :blush: If you happen to get pregnant just claim that your pill didn't work!:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Does anyone have an increase in appetite with ovulation? 
I think I could eat everything in my pantry today. :blush:


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I thought that too:haha::haha: I really don't think they can stop you if you already have the kid or baby in the house with you and you get pregant, surely they couldn't. I don't think anyway, there's some wierd laws here. Egg donors have to be a known donor and have to be finished having kids..which puts most women willing to donate in their 30's, which if i'm paying for a donor cycle I'd like young eggs thanks :shrug: what if I don't want a known donor? and just want to have the eggs and move on? Sperm is the same thing, known donor..very strange and very uncomfortabe if you don't want to know your donor. 

I think the States has a great setup for egg donation and sperm donation:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I get hungry at ovulation but I've been struggling because of the steriods:haha: all I think about is food but I have to ask myself if I really want it before I eat it.:blush: or I'll try and eat something with low fat/ no sugar so I'm at least not gaining weight:thumbup: Its rough:haha::haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

crystal, I think that is insane that TTC couples in your country can't adopt. It seems like they could just do a thorough job in evaluating adoptive parents to be sure they have come to terms with their infertility and have a realistic idea of what adoption entails. I hate rules that are too overbroad, because it seems like they are unnecessarily keeping children away from people who would be excellent parents.

readyformore, I get an increase in appetite around ovulation. Also I get it before AF. Sometimes it seems like I need a lot of extra calories to get AF to start.


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I get hungry at ovulation but I've been struggling because of the steriods:haha: all I think about is food but I have to ask myself if I really want it before I eat it.:blush: or I'll try and eat something with low fat/ no sugar so I'm at least not gaining weight:thumbup: Its rough:haha::haha:

Yep........I'm moving on to fruit today. Clementines, bananas, and apples. I figure I can't get fat from fruit! :haha: Maybe the cheese I'm eating with the fruit isn't the best options......but damn I'm hungry.


----------



## Milty

Being hungry is one of the first signs I've have with Ovulation.

Well you have to have a full medical done during the process so they would probably find out then. 

A lot of people in the US adopt because they want to not because they are infertile. Infact I was the only one technically infertile in my group classes.


----------



## readyformore

I think our egg donation over here is nice too! :thumbup:

One of my closest friends used an unknown egg donor. She got a color photo and about 10 pages worth of her background information, (which is really nice and brought me around to wondering if I could fill out 10 pages of info from my own husband :haha:). The woman was in her late 20s and already had 2 kids. She had been a donor for 2 other women and those 2 women conceived on their first cycle (which is why my friend choose her. She went for the best track record as opposed to closest physical match. Unfortunately her fresh cycle failed, but she has a 4 year old from the DE FET). 

Anyway, my friend is considering another cycle of DE IVF, but wants to use this same donor if possible. Apparently the donor is not participating currently because she wants to have another child. 

How in the world do you get eggs from a person that you know?!?!?! Just walk up and say, "Hey! How's it going? So you know that I want a baby right? And I know that you're done having kids. You think maybe I could get an egg or two from you?" :rofl:


----------



## readyformore

I just glanced at another thread. A woman posted that her child is 20 months old and she's hopeful she'll be pregnant quickly because she was just recently pregnant and didn't have difficulty conceiving. 

Yep, my daughter was 20 months old too when I started to ttc. And she was an easy conception. 

She'll be 4 years old in 2 weeks. :nope:


----------



## crystal443

Yes I know, so bloody uncomfortable to ask someone for eggs and I don't want eggs from somone in my age group..why on earth would I want to go through this again with someone else's eggs :shrug: 

Our best option is to go to Cape Town South Africa, we can have a donor that we've chosen:shrug: it costs the same to fly to south africa, have the donor cycle and pay the donor as on cycle here. This is probably the route we'll take this July coming if no sticky bean:)

I read an article that women are happy to pay to leave the Australia to adopt or do donor cycles, surrogocy etc. shouldn't have to leave the country to do any of it but that's the way it is:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I wish I had the self confidence to say right, I'll be pregnant in a few months and it happen...ooooohhhh I'd give anything for that :)


----------



## Milty

Well I got my results

4.2:shrug:


----------



## readyformore

No, you shouldn't have to leave the country. But since you have too, may as well make a vacation out of it. Go for a couple of weeks and leave the kids at home. :thumbup:

South Africa? I just can't imagine ever going there, although I'd love to. It just sounds dreamy.


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Well I got my results
> 
> 4.2:shrug:

:hugs: What did they say?


----------



## crystal443

Milty, so its negative? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

They don't count you positive until it hits 10....

They don't have you do a second test if it's below 5


----------



## crystal443

Milty, that just sucks:growlmad::hugs: At least you know now:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

The nurse said to keep testing it could still double ...she said I might have my days wrong ...blah blah


----------



## crystal443

I think FRERS are a little too sensitive, they seem to pick up the tiniest amount of HCG which ends up with confusion and heartache. I'm skipping the FRERS next cycle and going to try a different brand.


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> I think FRERS are a little too sensitive, they seem to pick up the tiniest amount of HCG which ends up with confusion and heartache. I'm skipping the FRERS next cycle and going to try a different brand.

I was thinking the same thing. They do seem too sensitive. Then you get your hopes up....... 

Sorry Milty. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys ...I guess I now know what to do with my egg problem now I just have an implantation issue to figure out...


----------



## More4mom

readyformore said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Milty- We've looked into the adoption process and we can not be TTC, no IVF, nothing if we want to adopt so we pretty much left it at that. I do kind of understand why its like that but its a lot to ask of someone to give up on having a baby.
> 
> I've heard you say that before and I still find it so surprising.
> 
> Maybe you could just lie? :blush: If you happen to get pregnant just claim that your pill didn't work!:haha:Click to expand...

LOL... Ready!! I agree!... How would they know? I guess they could find out about IVF...


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Thanks guys ...I guess I now know what to do with my egg problem now I just have an implantation issue to figure out...

Once you get everything figured out...........would you let me know? :blush: I'm a little in the dark here. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Milty, have you tried the Bromelain capsules for implantation? Ask Peace about what to take but I know Peace has told me about Bromelain and Rose water are two that help :hugs: I think vitamin e as well.

I agree ready, if I'm going to see a faint line I want it to mean something is happening and progressing, not something has tried to happen and didn't work out. that is too sensitive so I've just ordered a different brand for next cycle and they were 5 for $7.00:haha::haha:


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> Thanks guys ...I guess I now know what to do with my egg problem now I just have an implantation issue to figure out...

:hugs::hugs: Milty!! What's that saying? It ain't over til the fat lady sings!! :hugs::hugs: 

(Is that the right saying? It's an awful saying!!)


----------



## crystal443

More4mom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys ...I guess I now know what to do with my egg problem now I just have an implantation issue to figure out...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Milty!! What's that saying? It ain't over til the fat lady sings!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> (Is that the right saying? It's an awful saying!!)Click to expand...

This is true, it could double:shrug: If AF doesn't show in a few days test again, its all you can do:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Do you get AF with progesterone Milty, or do you need to stop first?


----------



## Milty

If your HCG is over one something was going on...

Most doctors consider anything over 5 as positive and your pg...

Your HCG doubles or should every 48 hours 

So right after implantation your HCG could be 3 and be perfectly normal as long as 2 days layer it's 6.

Well most implant between 6 to 10 DPO 

I'm 15 DPO so best case say I implanted at 10DPO and had HCG of 2 by today my HCG should have been 6 to 8 minimum


But it's only 4 so most likely my egg implanted and stopped


----------



## Milty

I get it with it

AF that is


----------



## LLbean

yes I got AF last month doing the Crinone too!


----------



## crystal443

Milty are you meant to stop it now or continue it until AF? I thought you could implant between 6DPO and 12 DPO?


----------



## readyformore

I always got AF with progesterone too. I've just heard that it delayed AF for some women.


----------



## Milty

I'm supposed to take it until AF comes...I really havn't had any signs of AF yet


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Well..........what's a couple of more days of goopy cooter? :hugs:

Really.......I hated that stuff. :blush: Why is it that half the time it gets all clumpy and come out in globs? Soooooo gross!


----------



## Milty

I'm actually taking the pill form...so no goop


----------



## crystal443

Milty I know how frustrating this is :hugs::hugs: Your dealing with this very well, I guess the positive side of things is something is trying to happen:thumbup: definately talk to peace though about what helps implantation, she's done so much research on supplements and how they work etc. its amazing what she knows. I think she's missed her calling in life and should have been a doctor :thumbup:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Hello ladies,

I finally had the space to read your kind comments. Every one of them made me feel good to know you are there, and they also made me cry. Except I've cried so much that I'm just drained. 

The procedure was long an painful, I had no idea.

I'll have more to say later, maybe, for now, and in a fragile state and recovering. As is DH, who was with me every step of the way and slept on a cot in the room with me. 

Thank you so much again for being there an caring. I haven't been the friend you are to me since I was so wrapped up in this for so long. We regret telling anyone (except you ladies here of course) so early, we knew we should have waited a little longer. 

Alex

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh honey we love you...

Please take good care of your self and don't live in regret


----------



## Bravemom

ByAnyMeans said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I finally had the space to read your kind comments. Every one of them made me feel good to know you are there, and they also made me cry. Except I've cried so much that I'm just drained.
> 
> The procedure was long an painful, I had no idea.
> 
> I'll have more to say later, maybe, for now, and in a fragile state and recovering. As is DH, who was with me every step of the way and slept on a cot in the room with me.
> 
> Thank you so much again for being there an caring. I haven't been the friend you are to me since I was so wrapped up in this for so long. We regret telling anyone (except you ladies here of course) so early, we knew we should have waited a little longer.
> 
> Alex
> 
> :hugs:

Aw sweetie ,we are all here for you ,we know the pain the sadness the hurt and the loneliness ,:cry::cry:I'm so so sorry you had to go thru this but please let us look after you for a while ,we are all here for you ,love you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs:T


----------



## CaliDreaming

readyformore, it must be really nice to know that you can get pregnant whenever you want and that everything will be okay. My cousin is super fertile and announced her pregnancy to the family right after she got BFP the day after her period was late. I wish I had it like that. It took me 8 months to conceive dd, and even though that is not all that long, I knew deep down that something was wrong with me and that it might not be so easy for me to conceive. I had hoped that whatever the problem was had corrected itself after I had dd but when I hadn't gotten pregnant in 3 months I knew something was wrong and it wasn't going to just go away by itself.

crystal, I can't believe how hard it is to have children in Australia! Good lord!

Milty, so sorry about the test results. :hugs: Hopefully this will be a clue for you so that you can find out what the problem is though.

ByAnyMeans, I wish I had the words to express how deeply sorry I am you had to go through this. :hugs::hugs: I'm glad your dh has been so supportive and know that we will be there for you too. :hugs:


----------



## More4mom

ByAnyMeans said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I finally had the space to read your kind comments. Every one of them made me feel good to know you are there, and they also made me cry. Except I've cried so much that I'm just drained.
> 
> The procedure was long an painful, I had no idea.
> 
> I'll have more to say later, maybe, for now, and in a fragile state and recovering. As is DH, who was with me every step of the way and slept on a cot in the room with me.
> 
> Thank you so much again for being there an caring. I haven't been the friend you are to me since I was so wrapped up in this for so long. We regret telling anyone (except you ladies here of course) so early, we knew we should have waited a little longer.
> 
> Alex
> 
> :hugs:

Oh Alex... :hugs: Know that I am sending my love, my prayers, especially for strength and courage as you move forward! Friendship isn't about who is there most often or who is more attentive. Firendship is about being there for each other when you need, no matter what. You are that friend - and we all appreciate you! Now, let us be that friend to you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Alex- :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry this happened lovely, take care of each other :hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Recently I cry every time I come to this forum, at least today it's from the warmth from you great ladies.

Maybe this is just a bad year - our losses, DH losing his job of 8 years and no hiring happening at this time of year, we will lose our visas, it's hard to feel that positive things will come.

But that is really the only way. There is hope in the future.

Thank you again so much, it means so much to me.


----------



## Bravemom

ByAnyMeans said:


> Recently I cry every time I come to this forum, at least today it's from the warmth from you great ladies.
> 
> Maybe this is just a bad year - our losses, DH losing his job of 8 years and no hiring happening at this time of year, we will lose our visas, it's hard to feel that positive things will come.
> 
> But that is really the only way. There is hope in the future.
> 
> Thank you again so much, it means so much to me.

Sending you some extra love and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Alex

Be gentle with yourself. Don't regret sharing your pregnancy. You celebrated your babies life in the short period of time that you could. There's no shame in that. :hugs:

We're here for you when you need us. :hugs:


----------



## More4mom

BAM... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

You will probably find you cry at random things As well :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Alex, you have had a sh*t year, but things can only go up from here :hugs::hugs: Hang in there lovely!!


----------



## More4mom

Ok... I'm going to post this only because I figure if I do, then AF will show and the wait and wondering will all be over... I am CD 31, 15 DPO. My normal is CD 28 and 12 DPO. I'm 3 days late. Bloated. Gasy. Crazy tired. Crying all the time, even at work. Crampy but not AF crampy. 

No sore bbs, no nausea, no sore back.

I'm too scared to test... Besides. No sticks at home.

Now... I've posted and shared my hopes. Watch... AF will show!!


----------



## crystal443

More4mom- that usually works for me too, or I'll test and get AF directly afterward :shrug: I hope AF doesn't show for you though :hugs:

The witch arrived for me this morning, uuugghhh I hate this time of month :wacko:


----------



## More4mom

:nope: Oh no, Crystal :hugs::hugs: so sorry the witch got you!! Nasty!!!


----------



## Milty

More I know how you feel ....I really want to be excited about being do late 

How do you feel know that you posted?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd more!


----------



## More4mom

Milty said:


> More I know how you feel ....I really want to be excited about being do late
> 
> How do you feel know that you posted?

Yeah, me too!! Have you tested again Milty??? How are you feeling / doing??? Nice temp rise again!!

I am about the same. No AF. Gasy, only a little bloated today. Crampy but tight too. I was feeling kinda nauseous and I actually almost lost my toast and vitamins a few minutes ago. Usually with AF on the way, my back gets really achy and my skin breaks out. No back ache and no break-out. But also no sore bbs. Isn't that supposed to be the 1st thing to be noticed??


----------



## Milty

Well I'm very sensitive to Progestrone so I frequently get nauseous and have larger size bras for my LP. So it's really hard to say. It's not uncommon for me to throw up but usually not more than once or twice. I have 6 times this cycle. 

I feel like if AF hasn't come and we are late then we have different hormones going on either way. Sorry I'm very much a realist.

I would ask your doc for blood work. I had mine done at 15 DPO and my HCG was 4. So something was happening but they usually don't call you pg until your above 5. 

Since then my test have gotten darker so it's climbing praise God. However, it's still very low. If I follow that doubling system then it should be 16 by tomorrow.


----------



## Milty

More it is really painful being in an inbetween place


----------



## More4mom

Yeah, it is painful. I don't know what to do with myself. One minute, I'm in the bathroom checking for AF, the next, I'm thinking about possible due dates. 

At least your tests are getting darker. That's huge!!! When is your next blood work? 

I think if no AF today, I'm going to pick up a stick and test. As my dear friend would tell... "grow some balls and test already!"... LOL

So scary...


----------



## Milty

I will do bloods again on Monday if no AF

I do think you should test if your sure on your O date


----------



## More4mom

Monday. Ok. Tough to wait that long, but still praying AF stays away! :hugs::hugs:

I'm quite sure of O. I have been using Billings Ovulation method and tracking my cycles for years. That's why this cycle is so "un-nerving". In the past 21 cycles, I've only had one other cycle that went over 31 days, and that was because I was very ill that month. 

I need to test... But first I need to find the courage to get a test and then even more courage to use the darn thing...!


----------



## Milty

If your 16 DPO I think you should test. It's not early by any means and will only give you answers. :hugs:

You can do it!!


----------



## crystal443

More- definately test :thumbup: you may get a surprise and see two lovely pink lines :) Go for it!!


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Milty and More4.

I only had sore boobs with one of my pregnancies. I was still breastfeeding and it got sore while nursing, but not otherwise. Funny, because now I poke at my boobs every month to see it they are sore......but they never really have been for any of my pregnancies. :haha:

With my first I had a distinctly full/bloated/uncomfortable belly. I couldn't carry anything in front of me. With my second I had the sore boobs, but only while nursing. With my third, I had GI issues even prior to missing AF. :wacko:


----------



## More4mom

:nope: Glowing white BFN. Devastated!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

More4mom said:


> :nope: Glowing white BFN. Devastated!!! :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

More4mom said:


> :nope: Glowing white BFN. Devastated!!! :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry More


----------



## Milty

TMI Warning


I just woke up in horrible pain and nausea 

Ran to the bathroom and got sick ...then did a panty check but was clear...

I went ahead and tested using two test ... One test was darker the FRER was the same. 

Still in pain I got up and the notice a large blood clot in the lou :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Milty send me the tests!!!


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: again to More4 and Milty.

Stupid AF!!:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

It could be nothing Milty


----------



## Bravemom

O milty :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:(


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs::hugs:Milty


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys ...I appreciate it


----------



## ByAnyMeans

You are so right Milty, watching TV, reading magazines, seeing young families on the street, it's everywhere.

I know I'm far, far from being alone in this. It's just that we came so far.

The hope we have to rely on is that after all of the trial and error of IVFs and IUIs, that at least I can conceive, so when ready, will try again.

You lovely ladies are really a source of strength and it all really helps. Maybe I just need to cry it all out of me. My head has accepted it, my heart is trying to catch up.


Meanwhile, I need to see where you ladies are at, and will probably have some questions about next steps.

The doc said I should wait 3 months before trying again.

Now it's getting back to a normal life, whatever that is....
:kiss:


Milty said:


> You will probably find you cry at random things As well :hugs:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

I'm so sorry - I hope your 2013 and all of our 2013s will be better than 2012, maybe it's a Mayan thing.....
:hugs:


More4mom said:


> :nope: Glowing white BFN. Devastated!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Bravemom

Byanymeans start trying as soon as you feel able . You are meant to be most fertile for the first three months after a loss :thumbup:but if you don't feel up to it maybe next month . Good luck Wotever you decide , big loves and hugs sweetie . You are always on my mind :kiss:


----------



## ByAnyMeans

Milty, hope you have good news soon:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

More4mom said:


> :nope: Glowing white BFN. Devastated!!! :cry::cry::cry:

Sorry sweetie :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So ladies I started the clomid this month . My hubby and I are trying three more months then we are done , we have been trying for seven years and I feel we have gave it our best shot so three months of clomid then we are done. I am happy to accept there will be no more babies now and feel very blessed with what i have If we were younger it would be different but I'm 45 and this was always our time to give up :thumbup:praying for all of you on this thread . Big loves :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

awww Milty :hugs::hugs: you need to go and see an FS so you can find out what can be done for you :thumbup:

BAM- Give yourself the time you need to heal before you start again :hugs::hugs: You'll get there :thumbup:

Bmom- I hope Clomid works for you :hugs::hugs: 

Hi everyone else, hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

hugs everyone. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yeah I will probably try to schedule an appt with my old FS that I actually liked


----------



## readyformore

Bravemom said:


> So ladies I started the clomid this month . My hubby and I are trying three more months then we are done , we have been trying for seven years and I feel we have gave it our best shot so three months of clomid then we are done. I am happy to accept there will be no more babies now and feel very blessed with what i have If we were younger it would be different but I'm 45 and this was always our time to give up :thumbup:praying for all of you on this thread . Big loves :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck with clomid Bmom. I hope it works for you. Finding resolution with whatever the outcome brings will be nice too. You've given it a full try, (more than just that really) so you should have no regrets. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Ok........so I have a bit of a confession.

I found out for sure on Friday that my only fallopian tube was blocked. She was able to push it out of the way........so now it's open. 

It's so weird to have been looking for resolution and now I feel like I'm suddenly fertile again. :shrug:

I am rolling my eyes at myself while I admit that I do have a renewed sense of hope. 

I am thinking about a lot of possible outcomes and trying not to get too far ahead of myself. It's just like before, I will either get pregnant or I won't and I will be happy with either outcome. My primary concern is that now I feel like the clock has restarted and I'm going to want to do this for another 2+ years. Frankly I'd rather chop off a toe than do this for another 2 years........or even 1. :blush:

I think I'm still in shock. I didn't expect that result. My husband isn't particularly happy. He's afraid that I am going to have a renewed sense of hope and be crushed with AF. I've been doing so well for the past several months, that I can understand his concerns. 

So......as my bnb buddies have suggested, I am hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ready this is such great news. 

Think of it like this if that was the only issue then you will be PG within the next year most likely sooner...if not then you have done what you could 


I'm really glad you went through the procedure


----------



## crystal443

Ready that is fabulous news:thumbup: Maybe TTC for awhile and see if it happens for you :shrug: In all honesty why would you quit when you've only just found the problem? Give yourself a reasonable amount of time to TTC and then decide from there :) 

I really hope it happens quickly :) You just never know now that you've found the problem :hugs:

Milty- Good plan for you as well :hugs:you need someone to have a good look with a scan etc. and get you going toward something that will work :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Ready that is great news . I'm so chuffed for you &#10084;


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wonderful news!


----------



## readyformore

Everyone have a good weekend?

I had a big party for all 3 kids birthdays. Today I have considered exercising, but I am too busy making bad food choices from the leftovers. :haha: Triple chocolate pudding cake with breakfast........too many bread sticks and coke with lunch. :blush:

Hi to Bmom, Crystal, Milty, Suki, LL, More4, Bam, Cali, Alison, Bonnie, Jen and Peace (if they are lurking :winkwink:), and everyone else. :flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Yum yum ready :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

After party at ready's!


----------



## CaliDreaming

:hugs::hugs:More4mom and Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: ByAnyMeans, a good cry always helps. I really do hope 2013 brings better news for all of us (assuming the earth is still here in 2012, lol)

Bravemom, I wish you all the luck in the world. I will be starting clomid and injectibles next month too. You sound so much at peace with your decision to try for three more months. I'm so afraid that if this doesn't work for me I won't be able to stop trying.

RFM, great news on the tubes! However I do understand how you and your hubby may have mixed feelings about it. It takes a lot of work to get to the point where you can feel okay about not trying anymore, and now you have a very good reason to keep going. I really hope you get a bfp right away. 

Hi Crystal!!

AFM: I had my appointment at the FS on Thursday and I felt like a mental wreck afterward. I walked out of there feeling like I would never get pregnant again and I spent Thursday and Friday crying. I had hoped that I would get some definitive answers, but all it seemed to do was sow more seeds of confusion and doubt. 

First, we went over my thyroid results. I had thought that I was hyperthyroid and that that was causing my fertility troubles. Turns out my TSH was 0.55, which is on the very low end of normal. I understand that ideally it should be between 1 and 2 when TTC. It's frustrating being so close to the line of what is normal and not being able to get treatment even when I'm having symptoms.

Second, dhs sperm count was good, but he had low morphology and low normal motility. FS said that should not be keeping me from getting pregnant. 

Finally was the results of my HSG and this was the most frustrating of all. At the HSG my left tube was open but my right tube was blocked. The radiologist thought it was a spasm. A resident also looked at it and thought that she saw a little bit of dye go through. The FS looked at it and thought that it was definitely a block because the dye went in a little way and then abruptly stopped. However she didn't think my tubes needed any further investigation because the left tube was fine, although she mentioned there was a chance that whatever caused the block in the right tube might affect the left tube as well (which of course has caused me to panic like nothing else). But when I asked her about that, she again said that she thought I should be able to get pregnant with the one tube and not to worry about it anymore. No repeat HSG, lap, or anything. 

So I am supposed to start Clomid and injectibles next month to produce more eggs. She seemed pretty certain that this was a reasonable course of action even while I was freaking about my tube.

I left the appointment feeling very down because I didn't get any definitive answers. I got a borderline thyroid result. I got three different people saying three different things about my tubes. I got a whole lot of information but no answers about why I'm not pregnant yet. I'm a little worried that I won't even get to start Clomid because of the large cyst on my ovary. It was 5 cm. I guess if it goes down next cycle I can start, but I know from my past history that I am cyst prone. I've read that that can be a sign that a woman is anovulatory even though she has regular periods. 

I felt so unsettled by the lack of a definitive answer that I've decided to take some matters in my own hands. I'm planning on seeing a homeopathic doctor on the thyroid because I just don't understand why my TSH is not of more concern if I'm having symptoms. I hate the thought of waiting until the numbers fall off the cliff to get something done about them. Also, I know thyroid problems can cause hormonal imbalances that can interfere with ovulation, and it seems like if I'm getting cysts then all is not well and good with some part of my endocrine system. 

I am feeling a lot better than I did on Thursday and Friday, because even though I didn't get the answers I needed, I am taking heart that the FS felt that I had a good shot with Clomid. I will go forward with her recommended treatment, but in the meantime, I am going to do some further digging. 

Sorry for the book!


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Cali. 

It can be really overwhelming and frustrating can't it? Everyone seems to have a different opinion and nobody seems to know what the problem is. :wacko:

Good to know that the doc feels you have a shot with clomid. :thumbup:
I am also cyst prone. What type do you have? Mine originally were simple, meaning they were just clear fluid. I would get them often and they would rupture......sometimes. I had a clomid/IUI cycle cancelled due to a cyst. We still did IUI, just not medicated. And prior to meds I had a cyst and the doc drained it vaginally so I could get started. Honestly it was horribly painful, but it's still an option if you're feeling desperate to get the meds started.........I know I was. :blush: With my most recent set of IUIs we choose femara because clomid kept giving me repeated cysts. 

I would also suggest seeing an endocrinologist if you are concerned about your thyroid. They would be way more helpful for you than an ob/gyn or RE. :thumbup:

It's nice to have a plan. I'm glad you're feeling better about the situation. :hugs:


----------



## H0pefulagain

:hugs: Cali

Is it possible to find another FS?


----------



## crystal443

Ready- the afterparty food sounds lovely :thumbup: exsecise can wait a day chocolate cake is more important

Cali- I think in geberal you'll always have that confused feeling when leaving your FS appointments :shrug: they really don't always know why we can't get pregnant...so frustrating. I would say be careful taking any homeopathic medicines with injectibles, clomid etc. My FS doesn't allow any chinese herbs, homeopathic medicines etc while treating his patients. he said they can do more harm then good sometimes if your not careful and most FS like to know everything your on etc. Just be careful, I agree with Ready maybe go and see an Endocrinologist for your thyroid :thumbup:

H0peful- how are you today? got your tests ready :)

Bonnie- I'm headed to your journal now :hugs::hugs:

Milty- looks like we're cycle buddies again!! we need to get us an early Christmas BFP :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies! 


readyformore, overwhelmed and frustrated is exactly how I feel right now. Do you think an endo would do something for me since I'm just a borderline case? I was afraid that an endo might give me the "so what are you doing here?" treatment. Or maybe I should ask around to see if I can find one who is willing to think outside the box?

The one I have right now is a simple cyst. I first learned that I got them five years ago before I even started TTC. My OB/GYN found one during a routine pap and monitored it for a few months. In that course of time, I had mostly simple cysts and one complex one with blood in it. Once my doc ruled out cancer, I quit going back to her because I didn't think they were hurting anything. I'm kicking myself for that now. I've never had one rupture. I think I would let them go ahead and drain it because I am tired already and I just want to get on with it. I guess that is not a good way to be feeling since I'm just starting the process now. :(

crystal, it's good to know I'm not alone in how I felt after my FS appointment. I came out of there feeling like I was just wasting my time. 

H0pefulagain, I believe I will stick with my FS for the time being because I think anyone I go to will do the same thing as she's recommending. I think I will try her out for a few months and then go from there.


----------



## More4mom

Hey all... Sorry for the "dump" on Friday then my silence. That glaring BFN was more than I could handle. I took the weekend "off" BNB, thinking it would help, but instead, I just missed you guys! :hugs: 

I still have not had AF. I'm CD 35, 19-20 DPO (or so I thought). Now I'm not so sure... Maybe I O'd later and missed the signs?? I have an appt with my FS tomorrow. I guess I'll see what she says. If no AF by tomorrow, I'll ask for bloods. 

Milty - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Any news on the new FS? 

Ready - so stoked about the open tube! :thumbup: I know how you feel. After the FS took out that huge polyp in September, I felt like I'd been given a "fresh start". It is really exciting! I loved what Milty told me... It's like starting ad Cycle 1, with tons of opportunity ahead! :thumbup:

BAM - totally giggled about the Mayan calendar thing. Hadn't thought of that, but you are right... !! 

Bmom - What does "chuffed" mean??? :blush: Good luck with Clomid. :hugs:

Cali - Cyst and blocked tube? Isnt' there anything they can do for that? Somehow I thought there was??? :hugs::hugs: Sorry for all the frustrations hun!!!

Love to everyone else... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

CaliDreaming said:


> readyformore, overwhelmed and frustrated is exactly how I feel right now. Do you think an endo would do something for me since I'm just a borderline case? I was afraid that an endo might give me the "so what are you doing here?" treatment. Or maybe I should ask around to see if I can find one who is willing to think outside the box?

You know, he might just say that there is nothing wrong but that's not bad. It's knowledge. The symptoms for under/over active thyroid are pretty diverse and can be attributed to a number of things. If both the RE and an endocrinologist rule out thyroid problems, when you think that there is one, then maybe see a general practitioner and see what he can make of the symptoms you are having. :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

More4mom said:


> Hey all... Sorry for the "dump" on Friday then my silence. That glaring BFN was more than I could handle. I took the weekend "off" BNB, thinking it would help, but instead, I just missed you guys! :hugs:
> 
> I still have not had AF. I'm CD 35, 19-20 DPO (or so I thought). Now I'm not so sure... Maybe I O'd later and missed the signs?? I have an appt with my FS tomorrow. I guess I'll see what she says. If no AF by tomorrow, I'll ask for bloods.
> 
> Milty - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Any news on the new FS?
> 
> Ready - so stoked about the open tube! :thumbup: I know how you feel. After the FS took out that huge polyp in September, I felt like I'd been given a "fresh start". It is really exciting! I loved what Milty told me... It's like starting ad Cycle 1, with tons of opportunity ahead! :thumbup:
> 
> BAM - totally giggled about the Mayan calendar thing. Hadn't thought of that, but you are right... !!
> 
> Bmom - What does "chuffed" mean??? :blush: Good luck with Clomid. :hugs:
> 
> Cali - Cyst and blocked tube? Isnt' there anything they can do for that? Somehow I thought there was??? :hugs::hugs: Sorry for all the frustrations hun!!!
> 
> Love to everyone else... :hugs::hugs:

Chuffed means happy / overjoyed with myself :haha:Thanks huni :hugs:


----------



## More4mom

Had my ObGyn - whom I really like - appt this morning. Told her what was going on. CD 36. 20/21 DPO (potentially). No AF. She told me to wait one more week, and if no AF, she would do bloods. :wacko:

Man, this is just killing me. It took so much courage for me to test on Friday, I just don't know if I can do that again. Those BFN's knock the wind and life right out of me! 

Part of me thinks, avoid another BFN and do nothing, AF is on the way. The other part of me thinks, grow up and test again silly woman!!

Now what???


----------



## Bonnie1990

More4mom said:


> Had my ObGyn - whom I really like - appt this morning. Told her what was going on. CD 36. 20/21 DPO (potentially). No AF. She told me to wait one more week, and if no AF, she would do bloods. :wacko:
> 
> Man, this is just killing me. It took so much courage for me to test on Friday, I just don't know if I can do that again. Those BFN's knock the wind and life right out of me!
> 
> Part of me thinks, avoid another BFN and do nothing, AF is on the way. The other part of me thinks, grow up and test again silly woman!!
> 
> Now what???

That's a tough one. It's been long enough since your last that something should show. But if the bfn is too much maybe your best to wait. I'm a poas addict so I'm no help really :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## alison29

Just test it's better to know or not.


----------



## CaliDreaming

More4mom, gee that is a tough one. If it were me I would wait the week for the blood test those BFNs have become just more and more soul deflating for me. I guess it depends on whether the joy of getting a BFP faster outweighs the pain of possible BFN.


----------



## More4mom

CaliDreaming said:


> More4mom, gee that is a tough one. If it were me I would wait the week for the blood test those BFNs have become just more and more soul deflating for me. I guess it depends on whether the joy of getting a BFP faster outweighs the pain of possible BFN.

I agree with the "soul deflating" BFN... :hugs: and I guess that's where I'm stuck. I just tried to order some HPT's on-line and couldn't do it. I'm actually embarassed - to have the audacity to think I might be pregnant. How crazy am I?? I'm 42 w/many years of unexplained secondary infertility. AF has to be around the corner. Right?

Oh my gosh... I am such a freakin' mess!!! I feel so stupid!


----------



## crystal443

More- its tough, some months I'm ok testing other months I won't test at all :shrug: I guess do what you feel comfortable with, if you think you can wait it out a week then do that. However with a blood test you will get a phone call with someone telling you the results if you take a test beforehand it softens the blow if it isn't good news.

We have been trying since ds and he is 14 almost 15 , we went all those years until last Feb before I got a BFP, lost that one at 13 weeks and then had 2 chemicals back to back so a BFP after years of trying is possible :) Hang in there


----------



## readyformore

More4........I feel embarrassed about being hopeful for a bfp too. It must be a common thing for those that are ltttc. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Well I'm PMSing......and that makes me angry. :growlmad:

Today I have thought about doing another IUI and calling the urologist to schedule DH's vasectomy..........literally.............all in the same day. 

I'm effing nuts!! Please, nobody tell my husband! :haha: He can't handle my ttc/infertility drama.


----------



## More4mom

readyformore said:


> Well I'm PMSing......and that makes me angry. :growlmad:
> 
> Today I have thought about doing another IUI and calling the urologist to schedule DH's vasectomy..........literally.............all in the same day.
> 
> I'm effing nuts!! Please, nobody tell my husband! :haha: He can't handle my ttc/infertility drama.

:hugs::hugs: Smokes, Ready... That's quite the range!!! All in one day, no less. :nope:


----------



## More4mom

CD 1. AF in here!!!!! Man! I thought I'd be totally devastated, but actually, I'm more relieved!! I feel like someone openend the pressure valve and let out all the extra air! Ahhhh..... 

After all the drama of this past week - sadly shared mostly with you lovelies - I feel calm and ready for next month... Bring it on baby!!! 

Flex! Flex! (showing off my perseverence muscles while it lasts!)


----------



## CaliDreaming

ready4more, :hugs: :hugs: You might want to abstain from making any phone calls for a few days, lol. 

More4Mom, :hugs::hugs: Sorry about AF, but at least you didn't have to get a BFN. I always feel like I've achieved a small victory when I get through a cycle without testing.


----------



## crystal443

Ready- that is quite the range of things all in one day:haha::haha: Just a silly question but why would you book your DH for a vasectomy if your infertile? Are you worried you could get pregnant when your not expecting it later down the road? Just curious:thumbup::hugs:

More4mom- glad you found relief with AF:hugs: there are months like that sometimes that's for sure:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Cali I'm not a huge tester either. :thumbup:

And More4.........I completely hear you! Today and yesterday I have already ruled out a pregnancy this month, so I'm already looking forward to AF. Usually by the time she comes, I've resolved it hasn't happened and I'm ready for the next round.
So, now to wait for the witch. :coffee:

Crystal, honestly I just don't do well in limbo. I'm sure I would welcome a baby if it were to come, regardless of when that is. I just don't want to live the rest of my fertile life hopeful and then disappointed every single month.


Oh, to add to the mix I saw my primary ob/gyn yesterday. I told her about the HSG results. She wasn't even there for the procedure, but she was very negative about a possible blockage. She was stating that it was probably a spasm, and if it was a truly complete blockage, the HSG alone wouldn't have cleared it. WTF!!
Can we all just pick an effing camp and stick to it? (You're not alone in doctor's inconsistency Cali) July I was told I had a 5% chance of conception even with IUI/meds. November I'm told I had tubal factor infertility all along, but hey the tube is now open. A week and a half later I'm told that probably wasn't the issue anyway? 
It's no wonder I'm confused and angry!!!


----------



## Milty

Ready I really think your doc just seems to have a negitive attitude toward conceiving. It's strange. 

I would stick with the opinion of the person who actually did the procedure and was there. By the way I was told by my FS before my first HSG ages ago that most blockages can be cleared by the HSG itself. He is still a FS and really high conception rates.


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Ready I really think your doc just seems to have a negitive attitude toward conceiving. It's strange.
> 
> I would stick with the opinion of the person who actually did the procedure and was there. By the way I was told by my FS before my first HSG ages ago that most blockages can be cleared by the HSG itself. He is still a FS and really high conception rates.

Ironically enough, this is the same doctor that has told me from the beginning that I WILL get pregnant. She has had this really positive attitude about me conceiving. :shrug: She keeps telling me how young I am. :haha: She had her third when she was 42, so apparently at 35 I'm a baby. :haha: 
A few days before the HSG she did my pap and she told me that she felt strongly my tube would be open. I think she felt that way because she has first hand knowledge. She's seen my reproductive system up close and personal when she removed my tube and ovary. 

I don't know what her issue was. I know that she didn't do the test and so she can't really say what the results were. But it still hurt. I trust her, ya know. There's always been that part of me that said, "Well my ob/gyn really thinks I'll get pregnant again," and I've hung on to that. 

She's been wrong before; ie-"I will be able to remove that cyst from your ovary without having to open you up." :haha:

I'm praying she's wrong again and that tube was blocked and now it's open.


Thanks. I really appreciate you telling me what your doc has said to you. I'm kind of hanging on to a thread of hope/sanity right now. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well all I can say is you work in the medical field I'm sure we all have bad days and such. Or bad personality traits. Maybe she just didn't like being wrong about your tube. Besides she didn't see the inside of your tube if she even saw that one at all.


----------



## crystal443

Ready- I was told the exact same thing by the very first FS we went to see:) he said if there is a blockage in the tubes it can usually be flushed out during the HSG. It can just be a bit of debris that gets in them and they need to be flushed. He said sometimes that's all that's needed is a good flush :shrug: 

I think your gyne can sometimes be a bit harsh with you tbh..I know we all need to keep it real when it comes to getting pregnant but every FS I've had has always said they're numbers are based on educated guesses as to how previous women do in cycles of IVF,IUI etc. at the end of the day they still don't know enough about our reproduction to give a definate answer.:shrug:

I just think its a bit wrong to totally deflate you like that, do you think it was partly because she didn't guess or it may have been blocked for awhile and you've had all those IUI's and could have been something so simple? That would be a bit embarrassing for a doctor I would think, I would go with what the doctor administering the test has said:thumbup:


Milty- how are doing now? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well Crystal I really don't know how I'm doing. I've almost wrote this post three times and I keep deleting it. 

So a couple days after AF started it disappeared again. Also my boobs Started hurting really bad. I tested again because I felt like I was going crazy. My test was darker. So I said this is it and went to my doc. They did labs and my HCG came back at 11 something. :nope:

So I had bloods and an ultrasound yesterday. Bloods were 2. I explained my O chart and how I'm positive to within 48 hours when I O'd. Not to mention we did not BD after that at all. 

Anyway she thinks maybe I had an ectopic that ended on its own. Which is her reason for the slow rise and low HCG. The ultrasound scan thing to forever but the could find nothing. They spent a lot of time going over one spot but didn't tell me why or anything. Only I'm clear and do not have to worry about my tubes or anything now. 

This was really really stressful for me and like I said I really don't know what to think.


----------



## crystal443

That's wierd because I looked at your chart earlier and though it was strange your AF only lasted 3 days. I'm so sorry if was ectopic but thankfully it resolved itself, your having a hard go of it, so was that your AF? 

Milty third time has to be the charm for you :hugs::hugs: I think anyone in your situation would have been confused about what was going on. I'm glad you got it sorted though, I think you feel like you shouldn't say if something is going on with you...don't be nervous about expressing what's going on with you. You can't get support if you stay quiet :hugs::hugs:

Sorry one more question, so are you free and clear to try again? Is there a higher risk that you could have an ectopic next time?


----------



## Milty

I think that's my problem I have gotten so much info the last few days it's so hard to process. 

My Doc thought I would start AF again after my HCG went down. It hasn't and won't I can tell you. I know my body to well. My AF was really only 2 days as the 3rd was so light it was like spotting. That 3rd day is when my HCG was the highest. So even when it was climbing AF still came. I have other odd points about this but it's to hard to think about all at once.

My doc said we are cleared as this was a very early loss. She said we are more fertile now. 

I'm honestly confused about ectopic possibilities. I could swear my doc said I was and wasn't more likely to have an eptopic if I did or didn't have one this month.


----------



## Milty

Ohh kinda side note...

I already have 2 follicles going. That's good and my lowest count I've ever had. I think this is due to the Progestrone use over several cycles.


----------



## LLbean

Milty what a nightmare but at least you know you were no hallucinating with your lines. It will be this cycle then because indeed it seems that many are much more fertile after a MC


----------



## crystal443

It will be this cycle Milty :thumbup: I got pregnant back to back to back, your definately more fertile after a mc :hugs::hugs:

Same for you Liz, you had lines last cycle so your more fertile as well this time:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty are you talking about your antrafollicle count?


----------



## Milty

Honestly I don't know what that word is ...I've noticed my docs and techs always use different terms than what we have here. A lot of the time I will say oh you mean blah blah blah and they are yes of course. :shrug:

I think your asking if those are old or new folicals. They are new a 9 and a 10 in size. One if the reasons I knew my body had long since moved on.


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Ready- I was told the exact same thing by the very first FS we went to see:) he said if there is a blockage in the tubes it can usually be flushed out during the HSG. It can just be a bit of debris that gets in them and they need to be flushed. He said sometimes that's all that's needed is a good flush :shrug:
> 
> I think your gyne can sometimes be a bit harsh with you tbh..I know we all need to keep it real when it comes to getting pregnant but every FS I've had has always said they're numbers are based on educated guesses as to how previous women do in cycles of IVF,IUI etc. at the end of the day they still don't know enough about our reproduction to give a definate answer.:shrug:
> 
> I just think its a bit wrong to totally deflate you like that, do you think it was partly because she didn't guess or it may have been blocked for awhile and you've had all those IUI's and could have been something so simple? That would be a bit embarrassing for a doctor I would think, I would go with what the doctor administering the test has said:thumbup:


These are actually 2 separate doctors I'm referring to. 3 if you include the doc that did the HSG.

My primary ob/gyn that does my annual is very optimistic about my fertility. She's the one that said my tube probably wasn't blocked. 

My RE is the one that ran the femara/IUI cycles. She initially was very optimistic. I straight out asked her what my chances of conceiving were. She said after 2 years, it's 5%. 

Another doc in the ob/gyn group performed the HSG, simply because I know them so well that I am comfortable with all of them and frankly, our schedules just worked out. 

As to the HSG not having been done before, I can't really blame anyone or be upset. 
In the summer of 2011 I called my primary ob/gyn and told her I would be seeing my RE and asked if I should have an HSG done prior to seeing her just to get it out of the way. She told me that she didn't want to anticipate what my doc would want and I should just ask her. I was honestly fine with that and it made sense. Let's let the RE make infertility decisions. 

When I initially saw my RE she said, "We'll do 3-4 rounds of IUI and then an SIS if you're not pregnant. If your tube comes back blocked we will kick ourselves but I'm sure it will be fine." Neither of us knew that it would take over 10 months for me to do 4 IUIs, so time just crept on. When she did the SIS this July she thought maybe there was something going on there with the tube, and she gave me my options. But I needed a few months to think about doing it. I was just done with fertility testing at that point. 


I honestly think that everyone was blinded by the fact that I had a 2 year old. I had her when I was 31 and started to ttc again at 33. I'm assuming they all thought that not much changes between 31 and 33 so they didn't push it. 

And even I thought it was probably the same thing that I had already been through. 

So, I'm not upset or let down by anyone. I think we all made the best choices we could with the information that we had. Time will tell I guess and I'll either get pregnant or I won't.


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Milty. 
How frustrating. 

Things keep getting started for you and then stalling. How disappointing. 

I usually have a 3 day AF, and only moderate bleeding for 1 day, the others are light. Do you usually have a longer AF? I wouldn't necessarily be worried about a 3 day flow. Maybe it's just a fluke for you.

How are you holding up? I think I would be heartbroken. :cry: Have you considered not testing until you're a week late or so? It seems like you get AF within a couple of days of when you are expecting her. If you're on progesterone then you've really covered your bases anyway. Docs can't do much aside from throw numbers at you. 
Just my two cents and you can disregard it. :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow Milty-I never even considered the possibility of an ectopic but it makes sense. A friend went through that in June or July but hers did not resolve in its own but was caught before it caused damage but was very painful. Emotional and physically. She also had the slow rise hcg and af. Now I am happy to say she is 11 weeks along! You will get there. Things are on the right track.


----------



## CaliDreaming

ready4more, gosh that is truly aggravating about your hsg results. I've read that HSGs can't definitively diagnose a blockage and that only a lap can do that, so I really don't understand why docs treat their interpretations of an HSG as the gospel truth. If I had to bet I would say that your tube is not blocked and it was just mucus that was cleared out. It seems that where there is no hydrosalpinx, pain or unusual symptoms that the tubes are usually okay. I'm not a doctor but they are so often wrong on HSGs that they might not know any more than we do. I know if Clomid doesn't work for me, I am going to ask for one just so I can know for sure what is going on with my tubes since I know we're not doing IVF. 

I thought about dh getting a vasectomy too if I'm not successful and I'm ready to move on. The way I see it, as long as I have AF, there is still a chance and I don't want to be secretly clinging to hope every month until menopause. I'm not sure if I'd ever be completely ready to give up though.

Milty, you have been through so much this cycle. :hugs::hugs: It's so stressful when you don't know exactly what is going on. Hopefully you are more fertile next cycle, and maybe experience will at least give you some clue about what is going on. 

Crystal, my AF usually only lasts 2 days, although sometimes it lasts 3. I've even had weird cycles where it's lasted a day on cycles where I had all the signs of ovulation. My OB/Gyn didn't think anything of it and just said that lots of weird things can happen to your cycle when TTC. :dohh:

AFM: My ovulation date was delayed by four days this cycle. In a year of trying, my O date has never been this late. The only thing different was the HSG. I'm pretty sure it wasn't because of stress, because I have had a lot of intensely stressful moments over this past year and it hasn't affected my ovulation. I know that the HSG should not affect anything, but I've read a lot of other women say that their O dates were delayed after HSGs too. Weird.

I had a bad dream last night too. A friend of mine from college is 6 months pregnant with a surprise BFP after dealing with a long chronic illness. She already has a nine year. I never see this friend anymore except on facebook, but I dreamt she paid me a surprise visit last night and she was hugely pregnant. In my dream I was trying to ignore her belly because I was so jealous, but she kept pointing at it and rubbing it. I woke up and felt terrible. It's like I can't even get away from these feelings in my sleep!


----------



## Milty

Well I am heartbroken and scared to death as I'm really worried as to what's really wrong with me. I feel more hurt over this one even though they were both early this one was just harder. One of the reasons was I was actually 5 days late which has never happened. Also this one was painfully and I guess made it more real.

I'm scared because it just seems like my body totally ignores a pregnancy and goes about it's cycle. Yes this time I was late but I got AF when my HCG was climbing. 

I used to not test very often infact before 2 years ago I think I only tested one time. I say that because I'm afraid I've been getting pg and then just going on with my cycle. Last fall I started to go into overdrive trying to get pg. I started new supplements and was changed my mindset to try anything even though I'm supposed to be ok. Well I think I had a Chem last Oct. I'll give the whole story later when I'm not at work. 

Anyway I guess what I'm trying to say if I don't test I wont know I'm actually getting pg. I think my body just restarts a cycle no matter what. That scares me because I've never heard of it and have no idea if anything could even be done.


Sorry for rambling


----------



## Milty

Oh Cali I hate dreams like that. I even feel annoyed with the person even though they didn't do anything in real life.

Ready: I still say go with the Doc who performed it. Your OBGYN was not there and didn't see what your doc did.


----------



## peacebaby

Milty just popping in to give you big squashy :hugs2: Slow rising HCG is usually a sign of an ectopic. I'm so sorry but just really glad that it resolved itself without the need for intervention. There are many reasons why ectopics and exploring those may provide you with more concrete answers. It sounds like you're conceiving but implantation isn't going well. Please please try to see an FS or RE. Look after you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> Anyway I guess what I'm trying to say if I don't test I wont know I'm actually getting pg.

That's kind of what I was getting at. :hugs:

Are you going to see an RE again? I know that you have in the past right?


----------



## readyformore

CaliDreaming said:


> ready4more, gosh that is truly aggravating about your hsg results. I've read that HSGs can't definitively diagnose a blockage and that only a lap can do that, so I really don't understand why docs treat their interpretations of an HSG as the gospel truth. If I had to bet I would say that your tube is not blocked and it was just mucus that was cleared out. It seems that where there is no hydrosalpinx, pain or unusual symptoms that the tubes are usually okay. I'm not a doctor but they are so often wrong on HSGs that they might not know any more than we do. I know if Clomid doesn't work for me, I am going to ask for one just so I can know for sure what is going on with my tubes since I know we're not doing IVF.
> 
> I thought about dh getting a vasectomy too if I'm not successful and I'm ready to move on. The way I see it, as long as I have AF, there is still a chance and I don't want to be secretly clinging to hope every month until menopause. I'm not sure if I'd ever be completely ready to give up though.

Yep that's the thing about medicine, especially infertility. Unless it's something super obvious like azoospermia, everyone is just guessing. I've heard lots of "I think" or "maybe." During the SIS my RE said, "I see fluid but no bubbles. Maybe your infertility has something to do with your tube. Or, it could just be having a spasm." I asked the doc that did the HSG what could have been blocking my tube and she said, "I don't know. Maybe mucous." I asked her why the SIS didn't clear it and she said, "Maybe you were having a spasm." 
So really nobody knows, and having gone through primary unexplained infertility before, that's exactly why I was reluctant to do the HSG. Chasing the unexplained can be a fruitless search and make you feel like a dog chasing it's tail. :dohh:

You and I are pretty close to being on the same page. :hugs: 
We aren't interested in IVF either and I don't want eternal hope so a vasectomy will happen for us at some point. I have talked about it a lot. I've even gotten a script for the pill as a transition to stop ttc permanently. I've just never done anything about it yet. I had planned on stopping ttc the beginning of summer 2013. But now I wonder if I need to give this a fair shot since my tube is flushed out. I'm just not sure how long a fair shot is. :shrug: Maybe I'm back to cycle #1, but emotionally I've already done 30 and I'm just tired of it; but can't seem to stop. :dohh:

I hate those pregnancy dreams. It's like being stalked even in our sleep. I had a dream a little while ago that my husband got someone else pregnant! :nope:


----------



## Milty

I remember that dream Ready and I think like me you gave DH heck the next day....

Yeah I will probably see an RE or FS. I had thought I would call my old one that I liked. You are right I have seen 3 total 2 in state 1 out of state but it's been years ago. I want to say 12 years ago maybe. I had a million test done back then and was considering IVF. I was still young though and IFV was still newer so I decided to quit TTC and revisit IVF when I was 30. 

Since my DS all my test my OBGYN has done for me. She has consulted on a couple occasions with my old FS but I havnt seen him.


----------



## readyformore

Milty, what are you interested in pursuing now? Would you do meds, IUI, IVF, testing?


----------



## Milty

Well I've had almost all the testing you could have done twice or more. I've really been interested in IUI for awhile but my Folicle counts had been to high. I was told they would cancel if I had to high a count and I knew I would without trying.

However, my follicles are at all time lows thanks to Progestrone :happydance:. So I'm thinking this is what I will ask the FS for. I would like to just find out what's broken really. 

I big problem is I don't want just one more. So if I could find what's wrong I feel I'm young enough I could still have several more kids. Of course I can adopt some as well. 

I just feel my family is so small even though I love them to bits. It just becomes more apparent every year.


----------



## H0pefulagain

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It will happen. Just keep banging on that brick wall till you find or make a hole.


----------



## More4mom

:hugs::hugs: Just sending big hugs :hugs::hugs: to everyone!! 

:flower::flower: and flowers!!! :flower::flower:

It's Monday!


----------



## Jax41

ready, just wanted to say thank you for the :hugs::hugs: on my thread, I know you don't venture far from this one so it means a lot :flower:


----------



## Milty

Jax I really want you to get that BFP


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Jax I really want you to get that BFP

Oh so do I Milty, just one purleeeease :brat::brat:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies!!! Almost time for Thanksgiving and then Christmas!! I don't have to cook so I am just enjoying the holiday sseason!

Readyformore, that dream you had got me mad at my dh and I wasn't even the one who had the dream, lol. 

I'm looking forward to starting Clomid+injectibles+HCG trigger next cycle. I was so down after my FS appointment, but now I've been trying to focus on all the reasons this may work for me instead of the reasons it won't. I'm also allowing myself to dream about having twins since I keep reading about how common it is when you have a trigger. I know they are a lot of work and I'd worry about dd having to adjust, but one the other hand, if I had twins, I would be totally done TTC and I'd never have to go through this hell again. My perfect family size is three, but with how hard it's been this time around I am already dreading TTC #3 before I even know whether #2 is possible or not.


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> ready, just wanted to say thank you for the :hugs::hugs: on my thread, I know you don't venture far from this one so it means a lot :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thinking of you Jax. I hope you pop in more often. You're missed here. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

CaliDreaming said:


> My perfect family size is three, but with how hard it's been this time around I am already dreading TTC #3 before I even know whether #2 is possible or not.

Makes sense to me. I had wanted 5 kids, but IF #4 comes along, there's frankly no way in HELL that I would ttc again......................but I also remember saying that I would never do IUI again after my first son, and I've done 4 more. :blush: 

Good luck with your upcoming cycle Cali. :thumbup:

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies. We will spend the day with my parents and I will bring lots of appetizers and help my mom cook. Then we will go to dinner #2 with my husband's huge extended family. Lots of eating to be had in the next few days. :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

readyformore, wow, you are going to be busy! Sounds like so much fun!

Completely random, but I was doing some googling to get more information on Clomid/injectibles/triggers and I found this site for women who are purposely TTC multiples and I was surprised at how active it was. There was this one woman who had just joined and already had a set of twins and was looking to conceive another set of twins. She said she was sooooo happy to have found the site because she was going around telling everyone that her first set of twins were naturally conceived with no drugs, and so she had no one she could really talk to about her quest to TTC twins again outside of her husband. She was going to tell everyone for her second set of twins that they were also conceived naturally and chalked it up to the "twins run in my family" line. 

I may be PMSing, but I was really ticked about this woman's need to have people think that she was getting pregnant with twins naturally without the use of fertility drugs. Why would anyone care whether you are conceiving naturally or with a little help??

There was a lot of good info on the site about fertility drugs, but I really couldn't relate to most of the women on that site. They all seemed a little Octomom-lite. Though I would be over the moon if I got pregnant with twins, I would give anything to be able to conceive two more singletons without any help. I just can't imagine purposely doing that to yourself when you don't have to.


----------



## Milty

I'm telling you guys people lie about their fertility all the time...


----------



## readyformore

Cali - my closet friend had 2 sets of twins 21 months apart. Both spontaneous conceptions and both conceived on cycle #1! She has a benign pituitary tumor and I wonder if it makes her secrete higher leveles of hormones? It has worked nice for her, and she actually wanted a second set after her first set. We are very different and to each their own, but the thought scares me silly.

I don't know how often people lie about their fertiltiy. Sometimes even I do. I just might not have the emotional energy to deal with a conversation about it. Like one time someone asked me if I was having more kids. I'm still not sure how to answer that question and didn't feel like discussing it. I was caught off guard and told her we weren't very careful about birth control. Hahahaha

My oldest is a clomid/iui baby. I can't say that I ever hid that info but I haven't broadcasted it either. At the time, I found to be careful with whom I shared my infertility experience. Not everyone was understanding or supportive.................everyone here can relate I am sure. My husbands family is also highly religious and I anticipated hearing their opinions on the matter. I don't share their stong views and didn't care for their opinion so I never discussed fertility treatments with them. Its frankly none of their business. My parents knew. Just recently I told my husbands sisters and one of them was surprised but hugely supportive. How could she not be? Her nephew is here playing with her kids.
Now he's 10 and its just really not an issue at all. I didn't think about him being different than natural conception. Its obviously not a topic I discuss with him but I might if he is struggling with infertility as an adult. I will reminesce with the kids about when they were born etc. I have told my first that I had to wait a long time for him. And I told my second that he was impatient and couldn't wait to join our family.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Milty, I have been very naive but now I am starting to give some people a major side eye. Now I'm starting to wonder about the women who insist they still got pregnant while taking bcps and using condoms. Some women really ego trip when it comes to fertility.

ready4more, see I can understand someone telling a white lie or being coy because they don't want to have to discuss their personal business--I definitely do that too--but this woman was a total fraud! She was a young woman with no fertility issues and two older children. She got some clomid online from Mexico and took it without a doctor's prescription. I think she has the right to do that if she wants to, but I think that she crossed the line by volunteering to people that they were naturally conceived. 

That is pretty amazing about your friend's twins! I wouldn't want two sets of twins but it must be nice to be able to get exactly what you want.


----------



## Milty

I used to work at place very unfriendly to families. Over the course of 6 years we had 8 women get pg. according to them 6 of them were using BC and sometimes two forms of it. 

That is statistically impossible And if true we would all kinds of people trying to figure out why. 

Just like almost everyone tells you the get pg 1st try...if do how is it the avg is 1 year? If it were true the the avg would be close to 1 month.


----------



## Jax41

I feel really guilty that I'd not been here for ages :blush: nothing much really to say tbh except I've had a kick up the ar*e from a few good girls on here to try and take matters into my own hands. So to bring up to date:

DH has done 2 SA's :thumbup: one okay, the second not so okay :nope:. His Dr told him not to worry, they weren't horrendous, all :spermy: have their 'off days' and it only takes one shot. My Dr is convinced he is the problem as I have no 'other symptoms' (well none that she's prepared to do anything about anyway :growlmad:), no irregularity, spotting, bleeding, cramping, hair (where it's not supposed to be), spots etc and therefore there is no need to test me further other than bloods to see if I'm Oing. But DH understandably and not unkindly has said how do you know there's nothing wrong in there :shrug: well the point is I don't. So I'm back to my Dr on 4th Dec to ask/insist she does and HSG for me (she has said in the past there is no need and more harm than good can be done if I don't need one - but I'm not getting preg!!! And even I know ladies on here with disastrous SA' that have still got preg), and if she still won't them I'm going to go private....

In the meantime I've upped the supps to include DHEA and I'm still trying to convince DH to take his (don't go there he is not helping on this.....) and I'm trying hard to make sure that the few :sex: we have are at the right time, not always easy when it doesn't fall at a weekend. DH just doesn't wanna know during the week, even though I've told him about the birds and the bees....

So that's where I'm at. Tbh I feel like I have more chance of an immaculate conception at the moment......:haha:

Big hugs everyone xXx


----------



## Milty

Oh Jax I'm so glad you are taking charge!!!

I do think an HSG would be good. Even if you something very minor it could slow things down for you when your not able to inedate youself with sperm. 

Other than the day 21 O test I suggest maybe doing a thyroid test. You can do this at your regular doctor. It's really good to know for general health as well. 

You may also consider temping again just for a few months to see if there is any patterns. 

:hugs: love ya sweets


----------



## alison29

Hi everyone i have been lurking here too! I had pelvic ultrasound and will do 21 day bloods and 23..The tech said she didn't tthink i had just ovulated so maybe that is a component of it. I also might have a lap done soon...Taking charge tired of this crap at least i will know i have done what i can

The tech said everything looked normal to her on the pelvic which was true my first time around too but the endo they could find a bit with the lap.


----------



## Jax41

I know that feeling Alison :hugs: If I never get to be a Mum I'll have to live with it, but just have to know that I've done what I can....

Milty :hugs: I think she's done my thyroid with the bloods and all seemed okay but I'm gonna check and I know there's no such word as can't but I can't temp it just doesn't do it for me, I start off with all good intentions and then it goes down the pan :dohh: :blush:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies!!! I had a great Thanksgiving holiday and ate entirely too much! AF should start this week and then I'll be starting Clomid if my cyst has resolved and there are no new ones. 

Jax, that is so weird that your doc won't give you a HSG. I've always heard that they can help even when there are no problems. If nothing else, it helps your peace of mind when it's all clear. I hate it when doctors start to guess at what is wrong and make it sound like their guess is the gospel truth.
I hope he starts to think outside of the box soon and look at other issues. I would be beyond frustrated if I were you!

Hi alison!!! 

Good morning to everyone else!!!


----------



## readyformore

Jax41 said:


> So that's where I'm at. Tbh I feel like I have more chance of an immaculate conception at the moment......:haha:

Well..........Happy is waiting for Jesus to come knocking on her door. Now you're thinking immaculate conception is the only option for you. Maybe we will get some Christmas miracles around here. :xmas6::thumbup::hugs:

I'm glad you're taking charge Jax and looking into things. :thumbup: I can't believe that your doc is giving you such a headache over an HSG. What's the big deal? It could at least give you peace of mind that everything is fine.

Have you been really pushy? I'd try that and see if it gets you anywhere.


----------



## readyformore

alison29 said:


> Hi everyone i have been lurking here too! I had pelvic ultrasound and will do 21 day bloods and 23..The tech said she didn't tthink i had just ovulated so maybe that is a component of it. I also might have a lap done soon...Taking charge tired of this crap at least i will know i have done what i can
> 
> The tech said everything looked normal to her on the pelvic which was true my first time around too but the endo they could find a bit with the lap.

Oh good luck Alison. :thumbup: 
I know that you've mentioned endo in the past. 

Have you had problems before with not ovulating regularly?


----------



## readyformore

I ate way too much too Cali. Honestly, when I hopped onto the scale today, I was shocked that it said the same number. 

Good luck with the clomid. :thumbup: I hope your cyst is gone and you can start this cycle. 


Hi to Bmom, Crystal, Milty, HOpeful, More4, Bam,LL, and everyone else. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Where is everyone? :shrug:

If we're all tired of ttc talk we can discuss recipes or something else. :haha:
Or anything. My husband is out of town so I'm doing lots of night time surfing. :haha:


----------



## Milty

I gained 3 pounds...I now weigh more than I did 9 months pg and 25 pounds more than I was in July.:blush:


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I gained 3 pounds...I now weigh more than I did 9 months pg and 25 pounds more than I was in July.:blush:

:hugs:

That sucks. What's going on that you're gaining weight? Stress, meds?


----------



## Milty

readyformore said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I gained 3 pounds...I now weigh more than I did 9 months pg and 25 pounds more than I was in July.:blush:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> That sucks. What's going on that you're gaining weight? Stress, meds?Click to expand...

the cysts started it then stress I think. I'm really not sure cause I'm eating the same. My weight is usually pretty steady too.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Milty :hugs::hugs:

I've gained weight too. Actually a ton of weight. For me it's been a lot of emotional eating. I feel like since I can't get a bfp that I need something to look forward to and food right now is the easiest thing I can come up with. Also I feel like if I can't have a baby, I can at least have some good tasting food. 

Sucks because everyone thinks I'm pregnant with the weight I've gained. :(


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good morning ladies. I'm having a very down day today. It's so funny how just two days ago I was so hopeful, but now I am in a deep dark place. My PMS is really bad today and I fear I may blow up at one of my coworkers today and get fired. DH is pretty relieved that I am at work, although I already called him twice this morning bitching about petty stuff. 

Also didn't help to wake up and find out that Jessica Simpson is pregnant again already. Celebs are pregnant everywhere, friends are pregnant. Feels like the whole universe is against me. When Kate Middleton gets pregnant it's going to be torture because I'm sure we won't be able to turn on a T.V., radio, or computer anywhere without hearing about it. 

I really need a better way of coping when I feel this way. I usually eat like a pig or just give in to the depression and spend as much time as possible in bed crying.


----------



## Milty

Oh honey you need to take control. They only thing food will do is take you further away from your dream. Food is not comfort. You need a new outlet. 

That being said you have been taking more control fertility wise. 

The one thing that is hard to get used to is others pregancies. I had no choice as I'm constantly srounded by pg women. Maybe some of the other ladies have some good advice about that. 

:hugs:


----------



## alison29

Cali I know how hard it is to be around preggos I just had a baby shower over the holiday. My two cents is that it helps me "taking control" in the sense that i am going to doctors again and hopefully get the treatment i need so their is hope. this helped me. I know how easy it is to use food (for me it is or was wine) to cope but just like milty said well especially with alchohol it is just making the problem worse and it costs more money of which i don't have because i am broke trying to pay for all the natural crap i have trying for IF for so long. ITs to time to pee or get off the pot in my case..


----------



## alison29

Speaking of J simpson Tori Spelling got pg with number for when number 3 was one month..I don't blame her DEan Mcdermott is smokin hot!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yeah, I definitely need to find some sort of outlet. Most of my days are filled with work and obsessing about TTC. I would like to get back into running, but it's hard to find the time to do it anymore. When spring rolls around I can do something with dd but in the meantime, I really need to come up with something because I can't continue on this way. None of my clothes fit anymore and that makes things even worse. I am embarassed about how badly I'm handling OPPs (other people's pregnancies *snicker*). 

Wow, I didn't realize Tori Spelling had her kids so close together. Lucky wenches. 

Anyway, AF is finally here and I was able to schedule my ultrasound for Friday morning. :happydance: I am praying there are no cysts!


----------



## Milty

Yeah for Friday!!!


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Cali. It's such a roller coaster. I know we can all relate. 
I hope with AF coming that you start to feel better, it always lifts my spirits.

I think we all do some sort of comfort eating, but like Milty and Alison said, that only leads to more trouble. 

I do have a few things that always work to make me feel better. 
I like to exercise. I find that the endorphin release is the best therapy ever. :thumbup: 
I have a hard time doing any type of exercise that I can't do at home. My own brother is a personal trainer, owns his own gym and will train me for free. I just can't get there. It seems to take up so much of my day to travel even a half hour one way. :blush: And when the kids were toddlers, it just wasn't safe for them, or I could only go at nap time. It wasn't convenient at all.
So, I just workout at home. It's already too cold to do much outside, (it's 33F today) so that's a bust. What works for me is I have an elliptical in my basement. The kids have always wanted to be wherever I was, so I had my husband install shelving for toys and a train table next to my workout equipment. It's a playroom for both of us. :thumbup: Even when they were just little toddlers, we made it baby safe and they can explore happily while I exercise. 

I also like to go walk the dog outside, with NO kids. Just me and my poochie. Even in the dead of winter when it's dark, I'll do it if I know that I need some time for me to get away and think by myself. 

And last but not least...........have some sex. :blush: Nothing like a good orgasm to make you forget for a few moments what you were upset about. And it will make DH happy too. :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks so much ladies for the support. I'm sorry for emoting all over the place, but after reading your kind posts I'm starting to feel better. I've resolved I'm going to do something starting tomorrow to get myself out of this rut I'm in. If nothing else, I'm going to start brainstorming for healthier eating ideas that are quick, easy and tasty.

Ready4more, I really miss the endorphin rush from exercising too so I think I'll make it a priority to walk early in the morning. It isn't too bone chillingly cold here and I think it would help me a lot. I always used to feel so good after exercising.


----------



## More4mom

:hugs: Cali 
:hugs: Everyone

Sorry for MIA. I have been travelling, once for my uncle's funeral, and now for work. I have no idea where I'm at cycle wise, O wise. Have totally lost track. So weird!!!! I don't know when to start obsessing for the TWW... 

I have to admit... I hate exercising!! I can't stand doing the same exercises over and over, feels like I should be doing something more productive with my time and then I lose interest super quick. So, I joined taekwondo. :thumbup: This way I exercise but learn at the same time. I love it. Helps me stay is some kind of shape (or at least a little less round). LOL


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> So that's where I'm at. Tbh I feel like I have more chance of an immaculate conception at the moment......:haha:
> 
> Well..........Happy is waiting for Jesus to come knocking on her door. Now you're thinking immaculate conception is the only option for you. Maybe we will get some Christmas miracles around here. :xmas6::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I'm glad you're taking charge Jax and looking into things. :thumbup: I can't believe that your doc is giving you such a headache over an HSG. What's the big deal? It could at least give you peace of mind that everything is fine.
> 
> Have you been really pushy? I'd try that and see if it gets you anywhere.Click to expand...

Hey, I'm holding out for one then :winkwink::thumbup::haha:

Pushy? Me? :blush: That's my whole problem ready, I've never been the pushy kind, with DH, with Dr, with anyone :dohh: well it's time to change :flower:


----------



## alison29

I am the same Jax i hate asking anyone for anything even if i am paying for the service.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Jax, I have the same problem with doctors too. There's something about that white coat that makes me very submissive. I can usually muster up the will to stand up to most other people but I wilt in front of doctors. 

AFM: I actually woke up early this morning and took a walk. My eating is going to be a work in progress, but at least I am taking baby steps in the right direction.


----------



## Milty

Good for you Cali:thumbup:

I need to do the same... I'm thinking of walking DS to school so I can exercise and get my time in. I just feel bad bring him out in the cold.


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> I need to do the same... I'm thinking of walking DS to school so I can exercise and get my time in. I just feel bad bring him out in the cold.

My kids walk to/from school everyday. We are too close for the bus. I could drive them, but I have them walk anyway. 
A few days ago, it was only 22 when they left. :blush: :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Jax and Alison, glad to hear you are being more assertive. :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Just got back from my CD3 ultrasound. My cyst was still there but had not grown. The sonographer said that since it did not grow, I still could start fertility drugs but it would be up to the doctor.

But lo and behold there was yet another problem--my lining was very thick for CD3. Does anyone know what would cause that and what they do when this happens? 

I had to get some bloodwork done to check my progesterone and hcg just in case. The doctor is going to call me this afternoon to let me know what the results are and what they will do. The sonographer said there could still be a chance I start drugs this cycle, but I'm not holding out too much hope. It seems like there's too much going on in my body.

I am not sure what is going on, but it seems like my hormones are all messed up. I am kind of relieved in a way that something is wrong because now I have a reason why I'm not getting pregnant and that it seems fixable, although I probably will have to sit out this cycle.


----------



## Milty

Well if you do have to sit out this month is a good one to do it. Dec. is always busy with holidays that can distract you. 

Has your doc tried putting you on Progestrone for a couple weeks? That is what got rid of my cysts...


----------



## CaliDreaming

I didn't know progesterone got rid of cysts too. I bet that is what my doc will have me do.


----------



## Milty

Make sure they also check your lining after...Progestrone could thick in it.


I loved it when I did it. So much of my O pain went away. It was nice.


----------



## CaliDreaming

After all that drama, I have been cleared to take Clomid today. They just told them to call if I'm having pain. I've been riding the emotional roller coaster today and I'm about googled out.


----------



## alison29

Hi Happy FRiday Everyone!

Got bloods back and anovulatory this cycle. TSH 1.8. The nurse recommended pregnitude (which is some they give PCOS women) with myosinsoitol and folic acid (spelling?!) After she shows the DR she will call me next week. I told her I was hoping to do a lap and she said I hope you know that won't happen before the end of the year (i wouldn't want it to) and I said in the mean time I would like to try clomid. so we shall see. AF just started or what ever it is when you don't ovulate it's so weird :) I just don't think this my only problem.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Alison, hope you get the go ahead to do clomid. It still blows my mind that some women get periods and still don't ovulate. Just mindboggling.


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone and Happy December :xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas16::xmas7::xmas2::xmas3::xmas5::xmas10::xmas12::xmas16:


----------



## alison29

I know Cali that is the first thing they ask at gyn do you get reg periods? On the pelvic ultra sound i had at day 17 the tech said it didn't look like any ovu had happened that there were a bunch of follicles (but no lead) i am not sure it that means PCOS or what. I do have some symptoms like alittle hair thinning at crown (but addressing that way topical) and skin probs that are under control now thanks to vitamin B5. So maybe it is pcos but i think endo is a prob too for me.


----------



## Milty

Did they say what size your follies were?

Do you know when you you normally O?


----------



## Milty

Ok so yesterday DS was running late to school so we didn't walk but we did walk home. It's only a mile total but it was really nice!


----------



## alison29

Milty said:


> Did they say what size your follies were?
> 
> Do you know when you you normally O?

I haven't charted forever but use the opks and thought i surged at day 15 but i guess not. No she didn't say what size follies were but there appeared to be four just hanging out there on each side it wasn't a FS just the ultrasound tech.
I can't wait to talk to the gyn nurse and hear what the dr said about the lap and clomid but now i am on cycle day 3 so if i could start clomid would have to on tuesday.
kup!


----------



## alison29

I am glad to here you are excersing milty i am sure it helps with blood flow and everything else beneficial. I do excercise too nothing extreme though. I just walked 100 flights on stair machine (rotates actual steps you take) and some bike a few weights for arms. IT helps i can leave my kids fro an hour at gym childcare. So can do it on weekends but you cand o a lot home on your own


----------



## Milty

I like being active and doing active things ...I just don't like exercising. So practicing basketball with my son is ok but I don't like treadmills if that makes sense.


----------



## alison29

That makes a lot of sense milty, it can get boring!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Alison, that is so interesting about your ultrasound showing no ov. You even had an LH surge but still no ov. It seems like everything on the internet says that if you get a surge and regular periods, then you are definitely oving, but there's no arguing with an ultrasound. I guess this phenomenon is not as rare as people make it out to be. The good thing is that Clomid or other drugs should get you oving and pregnant! I hope you're able to start it this cycle. 

I've never had a CD17 ultrasound, but from what I've seen my hormones are definitely out of whack and messing with my eggs. 

Milty, good to see you're still doing well with the exercising! I've still been walking too. It's been hard to find time if I don't wake up early, but I'm still hanging in there with you!

AFM: I've been taking Clomid for the past 3 days, and I really haven't had any side effects at all. I'm starting on 100 mg too, and I thought since I was starting out at a moderate dose I would feel the eggs popping out of my ovaries. In fact, I'm feeling much more normal than I usually do. :nope:

I guess I should be thankful because so many women have terrible side effects, but I wish I had some assurance that it is doing something.

Oh, I hate to continue to be Negative Nelly, but I have had an absolute crap day today. I had to take dd to the doctor, and they were running and 1.5 hours behind. Afterward, I was rushing to get her back to school in time for lunch and got a speeding ticket. :nope: I really shouldn't have gotten out of bed this morning!: dohh:


----------



## alison29

Cali, 
Thanks for the feedback. I don't know maybe the answer ov stick surge data was screwed up (I don't know i should get digi)..... That is awesome that you are on 100 mg clomid woo hoo! I have taken 50 mg before first pg and wondered why start on such a low dose you know? 
So are you going to use mussinex or preseed or something at BD time? Today I am going to Walgreens to pick up my pregnitude so I get to start something and will call my dr tomorrow as it would be the last day cd 5 I could start the clomid. Fingers crossed for you and drink tons of water for that EGWCM every little bit helps (gyn mentioned the water thing for cm to me when i was there).


----------



## alison29

Oh and sorry about the dr situation. It is so rough when kids get sick and it happens so much. It is nice when supervisors at work have children too so they understand unfortunately my current supervisor does not but i will survive it :) I hate giving money to the police right at xmas really sucks hugs to you girl.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Alison, I think my doc may be wanting to stimulate my ovaries a little more. She wants me to produce an extra egg or tube to make up for a possibly blocked right tube. I'm definitely going to use preseed this time around because I've heard that Clomid really dries you up--although right now it seems to be having the opposite effect on me.


----------



## alison29

Wow that's great..not so great about the tube but hopefully compensating for it. The preseed is expensive but worth it.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi girls - I just did a little search and saw I haven't posted in here since early November! :shock: I took a BnB break for several weeks and am just now creeping back in. I wanted to let you all know that I have a frozen transfer tomorrow morning at 10a. I am anxious, wanting all three embies to survive the thaw - otherwise I'm afraid that after a BFN, I'll be haunted wondering if the one that didn't survive was the lone good embie in the batch.... 

Dr has added prednisone and heparin this time, at my request. If I'm just making crap embryos they won't make any difference at all... but on the tiniest chance that there's something going on with my body that no one's been able to pinpoint that's sabotaging pregnancies, well then hopefully this would make a difference. We have nothing left to lose at this point, so we figured we might as well try it. We're all calling it the "kitchen sink" approach because we're throwing everything at it but the kitchen sink.... :shrug:


----------



## Milty

I like the kitchen sink name. 

When do they unfreeze them? Will you know if they all made it before? Does the transfer hurt like collection?

I really think taking the extra meds is a good idea. Look at how much they helped Peace.

I'm praying this is it for you Happy!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> I like the kitchen sink name.
> 
> When do they unfreeze them? Will you know if they all made it before? Does the transfer hurt like collection?
> 
> I really think taking the extra meds is a good idea. Look at how much they helped Peace.
> 
> I'm praying this is it for you Happy!!!

Thank you so much... my anxiety has been rising all evening.... 

They thaw them the morning of transfer, so we may not find out how many survived until we get there. I got a call from the lab this afternoon asking what time I was leaving the house... I have to leave around 8:15 to get to my pre-transfer acupuncture appt on time, so the biologist said they'd come in early and start thawing them right away so that hopefully they'll know how many we have before I leave the house, but she couldn't guarantee. Ordinarily transfers are done after lunch so there's more time for that, but the clinic closes early on Fridays so the process is a little time-compressed. On our last FET we got the call about how many survived just moments before my acupuncture appt.

Transfer doesn't hurt at all, really. It's easier than a pap smear. The worst part is when they insert the speculum - they can't use any lube because the whole vaginal area has to be as natural as possible to protect the embryos, so the speculum is not pleasant. And the bladder has to be partially full so the ultrasound (abdominal) has a better view of the uterus so the dr can see the catheter, so holding your pee is never pleasant either. But there's literally no comparison to the pain of retrieval. They have me take a valium about 30 min prior to transfer in order to prevent uterine contractions, and I have orders to "rest at home" for the day of transfer and the following day, but it doesn't even have to be bed rest. I'll sit around and snuggle our kitty and watch some movies for the weekend.


----------



## Milty

What movies do you have planed to watch? 

Also do they tell you to drink lots of water or eat a special diet or anything?


----------



## Milty

I'm picturing you on the sofa with your feet up, with a blanket, eating pineapple core and watching Gone with the Wind or something


----------



## HappyAuntie

Milty said:


> What movies do you have planed to watch?
> 
> Also do they tell you to drink lots of water or eat a special diet or anything?




Milty said:


> I'm picturing you on the sofa with your feet up, with a blanket, eating pineapple core and watching Gone with the Wind or something


My post-transfer instructions are to rest at home for two days, no lifting anything over 20 lbs until OTD, and pelvic rest (no sex or orgasm) until OTD. If it's positive, the no lifting and pelvic rest continue until further instructed (usually until the heartbeat is seen). 

I don't typically follow any special diet or anything like that... one thing my mc's have taught me is that you can do everything "right" and "perfect" and lose a baby anyway - no amount of pineapple core can overcome having the wrong number of chromosomes, and chromosomal errors are the cause of the very vast majority of mc's and IVF implantation failure even in young women, and more so in our age group. Whether or not these embies have the right number of chromosomes was determined back in October when they were created. All I can do now is wait and see. Truth is even the "rest at home" instructions only provide the illusion of having any influence on the outcome - studies have repeatedly shown that bed rest after transfer does not improve pregnancy rates. There's even a woman on here who hopped on a city bus immediately after transfer and rode across San Francisco to court where she was being sued for malpractice and sat in court all day, and she got pregnant with twins on that transfer. Resting at home for a few days does give me a mental health break, though, a chance to sort of acknowledge the gravity of the event and how desperately I want it to work, and so it helps me in that respect.

To that end, I will most definitely have my feet up with a blanket watching my movies!! No pineapple core, but likely lots of hot cocoa brought to me by DH. :thumbup: I love GWTW - it was on tv just the other day. I should have recorded it for this weekend. I own it, but on VHS if you can believe that! So no, I won't be watching that this weekend. My DVR has several movies on it right now, but mostly action and dramas, and what I need to relax this weekend are some comedies, so I'll probably be sending DH to Redbox.

Given the fact that I went to bed at midnight and woke up at 2:30 due to anxiety, I will also be sleeping on the couch a lot today! :sleep: :sleep: :haha:


----------



## Milty

HA :hugs:

Thinking of you today


----------



## CaliDreaming

HappyAuntie. I hope your FET goes well today!! I know it must be exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. Lots of sticky baby dust to you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## alison29

Good luck HA!


----------



## readyformore

Hi guys!! :flower: 
How's everyone doing? We've all been in hiding I guess. :haha:
Bmom and Cali- how's clomid going?
Waiting impatiently with you Happy. :hugs:
Crystal, LL, Milty, More4, Hopeful, Alison, Jax, and everyone else: what are you guys up to? :hugs:


We didn't really get around to ttc this month so I have nothing new to say. :haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well crap, I just realized I never updated here after transfer! :dohh: I was so knocked out from the insomnia + valium double whammy that I slept for most of that day.... All three blasts survived the thaw and we transferred all three. :thumbup: Pre-cryo they were two 2BCs and a 1BB. Post-thaw they all three looked pretty good - virtually no damage from the freeze/thaw. The dr said he ordinarily wouldn't be comfortable transferring three blasts that look this good, but that given our history he could understand why we'd made that decision. I have absolutely no more confidence in the outcome of this transfer than I've had in the last four, so make of that whatever you will.... :shrug: (These are, in fact, the lowest-graded embryos we've had out of the nine we've created.)

I started heparin on transfer day and holy hell it hurts!! My abdomen is covered in giant bruises, too. It's very colorful....

Here's a pic of the post-thaw blasts. The one on the top left is frowning - it's very unhappy about all this activity. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







3-blasts.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5









frowny-face.JPG
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> I started heparin on transfer day and holy hell it hurts!! My abdomen is covered in giant bruises, too. It's very colorful....
> 
> Here's a pic of

I thought you were going to show us a pic of your bruised belly!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Not to make light of your pain, but I was interested. :blush::haha:


----------



## LLbean

HA so did you transfer all 3? :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

HA-I just wanted to wish you luck lovely :hugs::hugs: No one is more deserving then you, you've been through so much I really hope this is it and you get a few babies in 9 months time!!

That is amazing!! the little blast does look its frowning:haha::haha:


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> I thought you were going to show us a pic of your bruised belly!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Not to make light of your pain, but I was interested. :blush::haha:

I've taken one, because it's kind of astonishing... but if I do post it anywhere, it would be in my journal - I won't subject the innocent passerby to something like that!! :haha:



LLbean said:


> HA so did you transfer all 3? :happydance:

Yep. :thumbup: We've gone the very conservative route up until now - our first two transfers were elective single blast transfers, then the next two transfers we only transferred two each. That alone made us ready to transfer three this time, but we also found out back in October that we'll have a new lifetime limit (for our insurance) on the number of cycles we can do - we'll be limited to three cycles. But any and all cycles completed prior to January 1st don't count toward the lifetime limit, so we rushed to get this FET done before January, and since everything has failed up until now, we saw no point in wasting one of our three future cycles on one of these frosties - we just wanted to transfer them all now in order to preserve the maximum flexibility of options for the future, whether it's with my eggs or DE. (Or quit, but that doesn't require insurance pre-certification. :winkwink: )


----------



## LLbean

wow that is awesome insurance! but FXd you don't even need it :winkwink:


----------



## HappyAuntie

It would seem that way, but it actually seriously sucks because up until now we've had absolutely no lifetime limits (either $ amount of # of cycles) on infertility treatment. :growlmad: And double :growlmad::growlmad: when you consider that the new healthcare law was supposed to eliminate lifetime limits! :growlmad::growlmad: But nope, the new law doesn't consider infertility treatments to be 'essential' health care. And because the new law increases costs to insurance companies, our premiums have gone up every year for two years now, and now they're instituting new limits to our coverage.

Moral of the story: every single law comes with unintended consequences, and Aetna are total assholes.


----------



## readyformore

HappyAuntie said:


> It would seem that way, but it actually seriously sucks because up until now we've had absolutely no lifetime limits (either $ amount of # of cycles) on infertility treatment. :growlmad: And double :growlmad::growlmad: when you consider that the new healthcare law was supposed to eliminate lifetime limits! :growlmad::growlmad: But nope, the new law doesn't consider infertility treatments to be 'essential' health care. And because the new law increases costs to insurance companies, our premiums have gone up every year for two years now, and now they're instituting new limits to our coverage.
> 
> Moral of the story: every single law comes with unintended consequences, and Aetna are total assholes.

When I had my first son, I had unlimited infertility coverage for 1 year. I obviously used that up, (I have a great lengthly story about a coworker that worked that insurance magic!:haha:)

Then, our policy switched and we now have a lifetime limit of $12,000. I wanted to go see my RE again but seriously did not have the cash to pay for any out of pocket. I was sure that my insurance would tell me that I had already used up my infertility coverage, or some other nonsense. I was hoping that since the policy changed, I could wiggle myself in somehow under a new policy. 
Anyway, I called them and they had NO record of any fertility treatments I had ever done!! They have records of my prenatal care and delivery following my fertility treatments, but no record of infertility treatment of any kind.
Last summer, I started with a blank slate!! Can you believe it? The one time EVER that insurance companies screw up and the patient benefits! :happydance:

I'm still waiting for them to catch on and send me a bill for those last 4 cycles. :haha:


----------



## Milty

I'm imagining the frowning one is thinking " oh man you mean I have to share"


I love it


----------



## LLbean

Well I have no maternity and certainly no fertility coverage that I know of. Would be nice if with the 2,500 deductible increase we just got we also got some of those things included... Sigh


----------



## Milty

Yes the new health care law has totally screwed us as well. Between all of us we are paying an extra $160 a month and now for less coverage. 

My DH's Insurance actual used to cover some infertility. I discovered this this year. However, I couldn't get on to his insurance until open enrollment which is this month. Only starting Dec. 1 those benefits and a lot more benefits had to be dropped because the insurance was to good.


----------



## HappyAuntie

LLbean said:


> Well I have no maternity and certainly no fertility coverage that I know of. Would be nice if with the 2,500 deductible increase we just got we also got some of those things included... Sigh

:shock: :shock: How can a policy not cover maternity care?!!! God I really hate insurance companies!!! :growlmad: :growlmad:

But the good news is that I'm pretty sure maternity coverage is required under the new law - there's one thing Washington got right.


----------



## HappyAuntie

readyformore said:


> When I had my first son, I had unlimited infertility coverage for 1 year. I obviously used that up, (I have a great lengthly story about a coworker that worked that insurance magic!:haha:)
> 
> Then, our policy switched and we now have a lifetime limit of $12,000. I wanted to go see my RE again but seriously did not have the cash to pay for any out of pocket. I was sure that my insurance would tell me that I had already used up my infertility coverage, or some other nonsense. I was hoping that since the policy changed, I could wiggle myself in somehow under a new policy.
> Anyway, I called them and they had NO record of any fertility treatments I had ever done!! They have records of my prenatal care and delivery following my fertility treatments, but no record of infertility treatment of any kind.
> Last summer, I started with a blank slate!! Can you believe it? The one time EVER that insurance companies screw up and the patient benefits! :happydance:
> 
> I'm still waiting for them to catch on and send me a bill for those last 4 cycles. :haha:

That's awesome! Maybe the RE's office worked a little coding magic for you. :winkwink: Mine does some of that - early on we noticed that if they coded my ultrasounds as a limited pelvic ultrasound instead of a pelvic ultrasound exam, my copay was $8 less... I pointed it out to the office, and they've been careful to code every one of them as a limited pelvic ultrasound ever since... if you add it all up, that's probably saved us close to $800 over the last two years....

About 15 years ago I was hospitalized for a few days for dehydration (I picked up a parasite while waterskiing in a river, and I've never been able to bring myself to go waterskiing again!). Less than a year after that incident, I quit the job I had then (the job that was providing my insurance), married DH, and got on his insurance. TWO YEARS after the hospitalization I got a random bill for some lab service at the hospital! I called the "Questions about your bill?" phone number on the bill and asked wth was this, that the service was more than two years ago and this is the first I'm hearing from you, I no longer have that insurance and I'm not even at that job anymore... the bewildered girl in the billing dept had no idea what had happened and just said you know what, that's ridiculous, and we're going to write this one off - you don't owe us anything. :shrug: 





Milty said:


> I'm imagining the frowning one is thinking " oh man you mean I have to share"

:haha::haha:

We were wondering if it was showing a little attitude already... we joked about whipping that pic out in the teenage years to remind ourselves it was surly even at literally 6 days old! :haha:


----------



## CaliDreaming

HappyAuntie--what nice looking blasts, including the frowning one! That one looks like it is a no nonsense type of egg that is not going down without a fight, lol.

I don't blame you for transferring three. I'd definitely want to maximize my chance for a bfp at all costs too. In the very unlikely circumstance you have triplets, you can deal with that later.

You ladies are so lucky to have such great insurance!!

Ready, Milty: My insurance sucked before the health care law and it continues to suck afterward, not just for fertility but for everything. I work for state government, so they are really struggling trying to keep their insurance plan solvent since our pool tends to be older. It's so bad that I'd be better off just saving my premiums and paying everything out of pocket if it weren't for the possibility that I get into an accident or get diagnosed with cancer or something.

I get no fertility coverage at all for infertility, except that it does pay 80% for the diagnosis after paying a $1000 deductible. It sucks that I started my treatments near the end of the year because I'm going to have to pay another $1000 next year--except now the deductible has gone up to $1500.

The health care law has had mixed results for me. The big hit for me was the change they made to the health care spending accounts. They lowered the max you can put away from $4000 or so to $2500. That one really hurt. 

However I have seen some benefits to the health care law. It didn't stop my premiums from rising and benefits from shrinking, but I do appreciate not having to pay a copay for preventative health care. Also, my dh is self-employed, so we're hoping that if this thing works the way they say it's supposed to, he can get better, more affordable insurance through the exchanges instead of having to rely solely on my crappy insurance. 

AFM: I'm done with my first round of fertility drugs and I'm officially in the 2ww! I took my 100 mg of Clomid on days 3-7. The first three days I was worried it wasn't working because I didn't feel any side effects at all but then I got slammed on days 6 and 7 with severe headaches, nausea, and hot flashes here and there. I took a shot of Bravelle on day 9 and my trigger on day 12. The injectibles are so much nicer side effect-wise. Funny thing is that I didn't really feel any O pain like I usually do--I just had a mild ache in that area. I guess this is what O really feels like for me, because the last time I thought I O'ed it turned out to be a cyst.

At my CD12 ultrasound, I had two mature follicles. The only bad thing is that they were both on my right side, which is the same side as the tube that may be blocked. So I'm going to have to hope that my right tube really isn't blocked or that the left tube picks up the eggs. Also, my cyst in my left grew a little, but I'm hoping with the trigger shot that it will be smaller next cycle. 

I still have a shot this cycle, but I have some things working against me so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. If it's a bfn at least I will know why.


----------



## LLbean

CaliD...what RE are you going to in ATL? I just realized you are here LOL


----------



## CaliDreaming

LLbean, Oh wow I didn't realize you were here in the A too. I go to the Emory Reproductive Center.


----------



## LLbean

cool. I started at RBA, did one IUI at ACRM and now I am dealing with GRS LOL...I've seen them all it seems ;-)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey girls - check this out - it's awesome!!

Is Santa Claus an infertile?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Wow great link! Makes total sense.


----------



## sukisam

Hello lovely ladies :wave:

Just popping in to say hi and to send you all my love and wishes for a fab Christmas. I really hope 2013 is the year all our baby dreams come true :thumbup:

Sending this to all that need it 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Things with me are good, I think I've stopped TTC! I'm selling all the unworn maternity clothes i bought when we started 3 years ago and I'm okay about it, I was a bit sad when I ironed all the clothes and thought about how sure i was we'd get pregnant. But I have a good life and i'm going to live it without the heartache of TTC :thumbup:. Of course i'm secretly hoping I'm one of those women that stops TTC and gets pregnant :blush::haha:.

Happy Christmas gorgeous ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::xmas16::xmas6::xmas8::xmas5::xmas9:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Hi Sukisam! It's good to hear you are enjoying life! I do look forward to the day when I'm not in this awful limbo state.


----------



## Milty

Suki so good to here from you


Love that your happy


----------



## readyformore

:hugs::hugs: Suki. You're my hero!! 

LL- I can't believe you don't have maternity coverage!! That's insane. 

Cali- bummer that your follies are from the blocked side!! :dohh: You never know. I've heard of the opposite tube picking up the egg. But at the very worse, it's a dry run and next time the follies will be from the open side. :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone I am fashionably late the party but... Hello! 

We have been trying for almost 3 years now :( Today was my BFN and AF should come tomorrow so very sad that this day rolls around every month.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Cali, I swear I am not making this up - I have a good friend on here who lost one tube to an ectopic, and after ltttc and rmc decided to try IUI. She used femara, had one or two follies both on the side with no tube at all, and she got pregnant on her first go-round. Her baby is 6 mos now. I am not one to spread unfounded hope... it really does happen. :thumbup: So don't count yourself out yet! :hugs:

Suki, it's lovely to hear from you. :hugs::hugs:

And Brandy, welcome... though we all hate that you've wound up here. :hugs: You're in good company, though. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Hi brandy. Sorry you're here, but welcome to the thread.

I thought that we had avoided this month, just to get a break. Turns out af is a day earlier than I had expected, so we really did ttc anyway. :dohh:

Its december and that means february is right around the corner. Its already making me anxious. I am simultaneously worried about failing and succeeding!


----------



## Milty

Hi Brandy!


Ready it doesn't count if you didn't know ; )


----------



## HappyAuntie

Here we go again... beta is at 9a and I should have the results by noon.
 



Attached Files:







BFP #5.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bravemom

HappyAuntie said:


> Here we go again... beta is at 9a and I should have the results by noon.

Omg lots and lots of sticky dust coming your way lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

HappyAuntie, Such wonderful news right before Christmas! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am sending a truckload of super sticky baby dust your way. Good luck on the beta!

Ready: it's so weird how TTC can bring out such conflicting emotions. I'm sure a person who has never had to deal with IF would never understand. 

Brandy: Welcome! I am a newcomer to this thread too. I hate that it's taken so long, but I was so happy to be able to join these ladies.

AFM: I'm not doing too well at the moment. I just got the good news that no infertile person ever wants to get. My dad called yesterday to let me know that my younger brother and his wife are expecting their second child. It's like deja vu because when we were TTC the first time around, it was not happening for us right away, and then right when I was feeling most desperate, I find out that they were expecting and it was accidental. After I got over the shock, I was able to be happy and excited for them, and then two months before my niece was born I got my own bfp. 

But this time around this news is so much harder for me to deal with. Right after I got the news dh asked me if I was sad. I said no, because I thought I was dealing with it, but then I burst out in tears and I'm still sad this morning. I don't know if it's the progesterone I'm taking, but I just feel so sad right now and I can't stop crying at random moments. I'm hoping I'll be more composed before my coworkers start coming in.

I'm wondering if it's a good idea if I tell my dad about my struggles? He doesn't even know we are trying. A part of me wants to tell him so that he will understand what I'm going through. Another part of me feels like I would just be a party pooper and I wouldn't want my brother to feel awkward around me.

Anyway, in other news I'm 6 dpo today. I've been testing out the trigger and 8 days later, the HPT has the faintest of lines. Even seeing the line fade away has been emotional for, so I don't think I'll be testing it out anymore. Even though I am so early on, for some reason I don't think it's going to work out for me.


----------



## luckylecky

Cali, it sure is hard. My SIL had a baby last week, I'm thrilled for them but it's hard. They got pregnanty first time TTC #2 unfortunatly it ended up in a miscarriage but then they got pregnant the next cycle after. It's 12 months now for us, I'd love to have a sibling for my DS but it doesn't look hopeful.


----------



## LLbean

HA :dust:


----------



## luckylecky

HappyA great news!!!:happydance:


----------



## alison29

YAY HA!! Welcome Brandy!
Quick update on my situation

I have been taking pregitude for two weeks now and I am pretty sure I ovulated (woopee note sarcasm) but I was wondering is it possible to be less cm wet on the day of ovualtion then the day before? I got my surge friday morning most cm then a less bright line sat morning BD sat morning. here is hoping i catch it I must start temping already.

My new awesome dr won't return my calls about what next or if she will do a lap. SO i made an appointment with different group of drs (Jan 25) at the place my last one was done. At least they will have the records of last diagnosis. And for anyoen with no fertility coverage I would suggest you be causious of ever writing inferlity on your forms. I should have written Endometriosis and then my ultrasound (300$ would have been covered) so with new dr i said i want to be seen for painful periods and i have a history of endo. NO mention of TTC. I hope this works with my previous diagnosis hopefully in their records. The new dr seems to be more trained in robotic surgeries so maybe the assholiness of the last dr ignoring me is for the BEST. Silvler lining and all that.


BTW pregnitue is super gaseous. I am taking the whole dose once a day and half at night and this seems to be helping.


----------



## CaliDreaming

alison29 said:


> YAY HA!! Welcome Brandy!
> Quick update on my situation
> 
> I have been taking pregitude for two weeks now and I am pretty sure I ovulated (woopee note sarcasm) but I was wondering is it possible to be less cm wet on the day of ovualtion then the day before? I got my surge friday morning most cm then a less bright line sat morning BD sat morning. here is hoping i catch it I must start temping already.
> 
> My new awesome dr won't return my calls about what next or if she will do a lap. SO i made an appointment with different group of drs (Jan 25) at the place my last one was done. At least they will have the records of last diagnosis. And for anyoen with no fertility coverage I would suggest you be causious of ever writing inferlity on your forms. I should have written Endometriosis and then my ultrasound (300$ would have been covered) so with new dr i said i want to be seen for painful periods and i have a history of endo. NO mention of TTC. I hope this works with my previous diagnosis hopefully in their records. The new dr seems to be more trained in robotic surgeries so maybe the assholiness of the last dr ignoring me is for the BEST. Silvler lining and all that.
> 
> 
> BTW pregnitue is super gaseous. I am taking the whole dose once a day and half at night and this seems to be helping.

Oh wow, I wish I knew the bit about insurance coverage before I filled out my forms. I put secondary infertility on them.

So glad you were able to make your doctor's nonresponsiveness work to your favor. The new doc sounds much better. I guess he doesn't want to talk about what's next in a phone convo and would rather meet with you face to face.


----------



## HappyAuntie

beta is 12, and today is 10dp6dt. :nope:


----------



## Milty

Happy it's so early are you sure? Do you test again?

Lots of love and Hugs for you :hugs:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Happyauntie :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. Life is so unfair. :(


----------



## alison29

so sorry happy :(


----------



## alison29

Well it kind of eliminates going to a RE for me now but if open enrollement for benefits frolls around next oct and I need a RE i can switch to a BCBS which cost more but also covers more and then wait until jan 2013 for coverage to ensue. I sure i hope that is not the case.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Alison, I love the little dancing bunny in your siggie. I'm just noticing it now!

HappyAuntie, Still thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## alison29

Oh my stars this thread is DEADDDDDDDDDDD. Anyway, my first dr did call back finally. OF course i was with someone who doesn't know all this and just had to say yes, yes that would be fine etc. So first dr wants to try clomid before lap because she says laps can cause more scar tissue and such but that whe will do the lap


----------



## CaliDreaming

I bet that was a relief to finally get that call! Hopefully the Clomid will work for you and you won't have to worry about the lap. I hear such conflicting things about them. 

Things have been dead around here. Between the holidays and all of the bfp announcements I have been hearing lately, I just want to crawl into a little hole! Hopefully things will be better for 2013. 

AFM: My first medicated cycle was a bust and I'm back at CD1. I go in for my baseline ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm worried my ovaries are going to be looking a mess and the doc will make me sit out. Then I've also been worried lately that my left ovary (on my good unblocked tube side) just does not work anymore. Maybe the cyst has caused it to be non-functional.


----------



## alison29

Hi CA!
Do they know what kind of cyst it is? I had to sit out one cycle back when i did follistim because of a cyst only one out of many so hopefully you will be okay. keep us posted well me at least. As for my lap i still have an appointment with different dr jan 25 so i will see what she says. I also am waiting for a reading from what i am hoping is real psychic about what i should do Jan 8 I am booked in her spreadsheet she is really organized and really booked up. She is different then all teh others that folks use around here so we shall see. Her site says she doesn't sugar coat answers etc, so I hope she doesn' t say you need to do IVF to manifest pregnancy ::(


----------



## CaliDreaming

alison29 said:


> Hi CA!
> Do they know what kind of cyst it is? I had to sit out one cycle back when i did follistim because of a cyst only one out of many so hopefully you will be okay. keep us posted well me at least. As for my lap i still have an appointment with different dr jan 25 so i will see what she says. I also am waiting for a reading from what i am hoping is real psychic about what i should do Jan 8 I am booked in her spreadsheet she is really organized and really booked up. She is different then all teh others that folks use around here so we shall see. Her site says she doesn't sugar coat answers etc, so I hope she doesn' t say you need to do IVF to manifest pregnancy ::(

It's good you're getting two opinions. I'm still amazed at how different docs in the same field can have such different approaches. 

It's a simple cyst. I'm worried because it has been hanging around for at least two cycles, probably three because I remember one month I thought I was O'ing from that side and now it's clear that it was just a cyst forming. 

I hope that psychic is able to help you. Let me know if she is any good. It's always great to have a personal recommendation. I consulted with an online psychic back when I was trying for dd--I think her name was Ruby. I can't remember how much I paid her, but I remember it was a lot more than say $10, so I was really disappointed in her reading. It took months before she got a reading to me so I thought she had just taken my money. When she did get back with me, I was about five or six months pregnant with dd. To add insult to injury, her predictions were totally wrong and she didn't see dd at all, lol! 

I've been consulting astrology websites and I've gotten some pretty accurate answers to my questions. When I was TTC the first time around I asked if I was ever going to have children, and the consensus was that I would but at that time it wasn't clear based on the info I gave how many and when it would happen.

Back in February I asked if I was going to get pregnant in 2012. I was very shocked when two very seasoned astrologers both felt very strongly that I would not get pregnant this year or that if I did, the pregnancy wouldn't be successful. I had asked the question after I had been trying for about 4 cycles and was really looking for assurance that it was going to happen soon. At that time, I was still hopeful because I had given birth to dd just a year prior and nothing much had changed since then.

On the positive side, they both saw me as being able to get pregnant after some time had passed and one definitely saw me getting pregnant in 2013. It's funny because now I am doubting them again because things look so hopeless at the moment. 

Let me know if you get good results and service with your psychic!


----------



## alison29

oh i will let you know...She does seem legit. So my dr is also having me do pregesterone from CD 21 -? I didn't quite remember the stop date. I can't wait to pick up my meds although i am kind of scared to see how much they will cost. Are you doing progesterone supplementation? I am scared of how mental i am going to act with all the hormones my poor family. PMA though maybe it will just make me weepy not angry. That is great that they do see success in 2013. I know it seems hopeless at times but you are being proactive and things just have to help. I have faith for you the drugs are doing their thing for you. Jen a poster on hear was LTTTC and was waiting ot have a lap and her dr put her on clomid and 3rd cycle it worked for her so you just never know. I have also consulted mesina the psychic and she said she sees me needing the medical help and the surgery. So we shall see. I did tell her i had a lap before and Meds so I hope i didn't cloud her messages with that you know? She said she saw me holding a new baby and that 6 's appeared above my twin's heads which led her to believe they were six by the time i had new baby. So they turn 5 in Feb which means i have a few more months at this but not forever :)


----------



## Milty

Hi guys :hi:

My doc put me on Progestrone for 14 days to get rid of my cysts and it worked. I had them for 3 months


----------



## CaliDreaming

alison29 said:


> oh i will let you know...She does seem legit. So my dr is also having me do pregesterone from CD 21 -? I didn't quite remember the stop date. I can't wait to pick up my meds although i am kind of scared to see how much they will cost. Are you doing progesterone supplementation? I am scared of how mental i am going to act with all the hormones my poor family. PMA though maybe it will just make me weepy not angry. That is great that they do see success in 2013. I know it seems hopeless at times but you are being proactive and things just have to help. I have faith for you the drugs are doing their thing for you. Jen a poster on hear was LTTTC and was waiting ot have a lap and her dr put her on clomid and 3rd cycle it worked for her so you just never know. I have also consulted mesina the psychic and she said she sees me needing the medical help and the surgery. So we shall see. I did tell her i had a lap before and Meds so I hope i didn't cloud her messages with that you know? She said she saw me holding a new baby and that 6 's appeared above my twin's heads which led her to believe they were six by the time i had new baby. So they turn 5 in Feb which means i have a few more months at this but not forever :)

Jen's story really gives me hope. Messina's reading for you seems promising as well. 

My RE had me on progesterone from 5 days past trigger until AF. At first I was really moody but I'm not sure that was due to the progesterone. Other than that I didn't really notice many side effects. Toward the end of my cycle I felt some nausea and crampiness which made me think I might be pg, but I guess it was just the progesterone. I was surprised that it did not make my temps higher. If you do the suppositories they are really messy! 



Milty said:


> Hi guys :hi:
> 
> My doc put me on Progestrone for 14 days to get rid of my cysts and it worked. I had them for 3 months

I hope the progesterone I was on helped with my cysts. I was supposed to take it until AF showed, but I stopped at 12 dpo after I got my BFN. I wonder if I should have continued it.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well I just got back from my US and the cyst is still there and grew a little bit. :( No news have formed though. I'm supposed to get a call this afternoon with some sort of plan. Milty, I so hope that she calls and says she wants to give me a progesterone shot! 

I won't mind sitting out this cycle if the doc does something about this cyst. I really don't think I have a shot of ovulating from my left ovary until the cyst is gone and I don't want to waste the money and emotion trying. I'm starting to worry too because now it's starting to ache. I'm scared it will rupture.


----------



## Milty

I had two and they were very painful.,.

I would ask about the Progestrone ... My doc at first wanted to give me the pill for a month but I reminded her I was TTC and she said we could try this first. 

Oh also I took the pill form wich was nice cause your not trying to help your linning ...just keep you from O'ing fora bit.

Also the very next cycle was my first pregnancy since DS almost 8 yrs before


----------



## CaliDreaming

Well the nurse just called and said I am okay to start another cycle. Doesn't seem right to me but I guess the doctor knows best.


----------



## alison29

Maybe the pill form would you help you like it helped milty. You sure don't want that thing to rupture the fluid can wreak some damage in there (or at leas that is what DR google said). Having said that i think they can grow super huge before rupturing ...I would ask what happens if the cyst doesn't go away with progesterone next itme you talk to the nurse that way when it takes forever for her to get back to you will know by the cyle after this one and hopefully it will just go away on it's own.
Got my 50 mg clomid. I guess they are sending the progest script in the mail with the clomid instructions. I still haven't got AF i just know i will this weekend i am cd 28 now.

Thanks for letting me know the length of time you took the progesterone.


----------



## alison29

CD 1 for me. SO I am not taking progest the nurse just meant she was sending for hte order at the lab to see what my levels are at 21 or day 23. I also got the instructions for Clomid in the mail along with all the usual info it said to have intercourse everyother day from cd 12-21...I haven't had that much sex in five years since my twins were born. In prep i started giving my dh dhea maybe i will give every other day 50 mg hopefully get his drive up plus I have been preaching alot about how toxic alchohol is so i am praying he gives that a little break too. Nothing makes your drive less then hangover.


----------



## Scorpio1080

Hey Guys I Decided to Join This thread As well, I Have been Actively TTC For Over 7 Years Now Hope This is My Year =)


----------



## Milty

Sorry your here but Welcome.

You will find everyone a very good source of Information.


----------



## Scorpio1080

Thanks Milty =) I Am Hoping that Joining This Forum May help me Relax More And Hae a Support Network That I Have Been Lacking Over More Very long TTC battle =)


----------



## Milty

Well I think talking about it and having people that can relate makes a huge difference.

Also there is a huge resource of Knowledge here on BNB.


----------



## Milty

I have to be honest with you too 

You can become very close to your BNB friends and at times there is great sadness. But we are here for each other. December has been one of those Months. 

I'm really looking forward to good news in 2013!




Love ya HA, Hope & W


----------



## CaliDreaming

Good luck on the Clomid Alison!! I am CD5 today. Looks like we are cycle buddies!

Welcome Scorpio!!!

So well put Milty!!

Here's to hoping that we all get good news in 2013!! :happydance:


----------



## alison29

That sounds great i am on cd 3 ...bring on the crazy

Hi Scorpio!


----------



## Milty

Tomorrow will be CD1 for me. I'm adding nettle leaf tea to my supplements and taking out the baby Asprin.

I was getting bruises to easy and I was still getting clots with AF. The tea is supposed to work really well it's just more expensive.


----------



## alison29

I did not know that about nettle ..what are you taking it for?


----------



## Milty

alison29 said:


> I did not know that about nettle ..what are you taking it for?

It helps you have a healthy AF. For some that may mean making it longer or shorter. It also is supposed to get rid of clotting and make you regular if your irregular. If that makes sense. It's pretty much supposed to bring balance for you to have a good AF.

A lot of your books will say that you have to have a good AF to start with.


----------



## alison29

Hurry for a new year! I made it until 1130 before falling a sleep .DS made it to 1030 dd made it to 1130 with me. We had a great dinner with inlaws, spiced warm geman wine (Yum!) and choco cake. We watched the neighbors set off fireworks it was nice out here.

Back to reality and try to ween off sugar. start clomid tomorrow.


----------



## alison29

I am off to google nettle tea now.


----------



## CaliDreaming

This thread has been quiet for a few weeks! After two failed Clomid cycles, I have been told that I will need a lap. The 5 cm cyst on my left ovary never went away, and after my second round of Clomid they found another 5 cm cyst. I am so relieved that I am having this done. At the ultrasound, the doc said the cysts looked incredibly benign looking, so I was worried that they were not going to do anything. 

I guess this means they suspect endo? Even if I don't get a bfp out of this, I think I'll get the closure I need to go forward.


----------



## Milty

You are right the thread has been really quiet. I think it has been due to that pile of bad news we got in December. 

Well 2013 is a new year!

I am having a hard time saying this but some good news is I'm currently pg.

It's super early and I was going to wait to say anything ...then I decided its good news no matter what!



Cali I think a lap is a very good thing for you.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Milty, OMG, what wonderful news!!! Congratulations! I'm hoping you will be the trailblazer for this thread for 2013, lol!


----------



## Milty

Well I'm praying I am but I'm only 12 DPO so it's early.

I am excited as my lines are the darkest I've had :thumbup:


----------



## More4mom

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

AWKKKK!!!! Milty!!!! Holy smokes!!!! I'm so happy for you... !!! What an awesome way to kick off 2013! A BFP from such an amazing lovely!

What the heck...? Let's see some of those BFP's girlie!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so happy for you, I'm bursting!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## alison29

Holy Crap milty yay!!! Let us see the pretty lines..


Cali...Thanks for letting us know about your lap. I think it is def the way to go for you..When i get my af any day now my dr said she will schedule mine. I am at hte end of clomid cycle one. I asked her nurse if she would do it before wasting the anymore cycles on clmid.


----------



## alison29

Milty what did you dodifferently?


----------



## Milty

Well the last 14 months I've been trying everything. The big key I learned in Aug. 2012 which was that Progestrone would calm my overies down. I took in my LP and the next cycle I would have less follies. 

I have hyper O so this is good for me. I had 2 CP's doing this and other than one other possible cp back in Oct 2011 it was my first hint of anything in 8 years.

So I kept trying stuff. I started A B complex just because. My LP was good but like I said I'm trying everything. With the start of that I had 2 triphasic charts in a row but no positive. This month the bcomplex helped me to O a bit later which for me is good. 

In short I was making less eggs and giving them longer to mature before O'ing. 

Also this cycle I started the nettle tea.


I feel I should be clear I'm only 12 DPO and have not missed AF yet. I don't even have non squinting lines on a FRER yet. My Wondfo is showing darker and progression to my surprise.


I can't post pics now as I'm at work but they are on the POAS thread


----------



## More4mom

Gosh... got so excited for you, Milty, forgot to fill you in on my last two months... 

So sorry for being MIA. I ended up having a really bad reaction to some antiboitics at the end of November that my stomach decided it wasn't going to hold any food. I've been crazy sick since. I've lost 16 lbs (I was only 134 to start with) and am still super weak, tired and dizzy. I'm better now, and off the Nexium meds (acid reducers). Doctors told me to "grin and bear it" for now. Nice...

So on a TTC front, not much going on... Still nothing! Am going to be 43 on Feb. 7th (big sad sigh) and feeling like my chances just went down another notch. Am feeling a bit more encouraged though. Milty's amazing news was exactly what this skinny, old lady needed to hear....!!!

Love to y'all!! Have missed you greatly...


----------



## CaliDreaming

Milty, sounds like your detective work paid off! I'm sure that FRER will get dark soon enough. FRERs really don't seem to be as sensitive as they used to be, but the Wondfo's are definitely on it!

More4Mom, glad you're feeling better now. I know what you mean about birthdays. I don't mind getting older if it weren't for the fact I'm still trying to get pregnant.

Alison, wow you are lucky you only had to do one Clomid cycle. I was so worried that they were going to make me do another cycle or two before doing anything else. I had spoken with the nurse after cycle #2, and they were still telling me about having only a 20% chance of success each cycle. It's so frustrating when you know that something's wrong but no one takes you seriously.


----------



## More4mom

Hey... what's with nettle tea??? 

And has anyone ever heard of licorice root or licorice root tea for TTC? 

I've been taking licorice root for a month now for my stomach (helps manage acid, pain and burn). I have noticed that CM has increased quite a bit too, which is good for me.


----------



## Milty

I have heard of drinking it for TTC and it being good for CM but I don't know much more.


----------



## LLbean

helps reduce inflammation


----------



## More4mom

LLbean said:


> helps reduce inflammation

Which one, the licorice or the other tea? (sorry)


----------



## LLbean

Nettle Leaf
The Health Benefits of Organic Nettle Leaf

Nettle has been evaluated for antioxidant activity, its resistance to microorganisms, and other common, as well as serious, health ailments. The Department of Nutritional Sciences & Toxicology, University of California, Berkeley evaluated separate components of the nettle plant (roots, stalk, leaves) and discovered overall potent inflammation resistance activity throughout.

Further evidence of inflammation resistance was determined by Università di Pisa in Italy. Researchers concluded nettle had a vasorelaxing effect that produced a decrease in blood pressure

Nettle Leaf Benefits

Nettles are also found in many tisanes, or herbal teas. In particular, nettle leaves are often found in teas that promote healthy pregnancy, as they are thought to provide many health benefits to both the expectant mother and her fetus. Many women drink nettle leaf tea late in their pregnancy to help prepare their bodies for labor.

Nettle leaves are prized for their high concentration of calcium, chlorophyl, iron, zinc, chromium, magnesium, and vitamins A, C, D, and K. Nettles leaves are also thought to have many beneficial anti-inflammatory properties. They are thought to help reduce inflammation in the urinary tract. Many people believe that nettles are a diuretic, helping to cleanse and improve bladder and kidney functions. Additionally, many men use nettle leaf to help reduce inflammation in the prostate.

Nettles have also been used to help combat common allergies such as hay fever. Studies have shown that nettles have antihistamine properties that may help reduce allergic symptoms such as sneezing and itching. Nettles may also help reduce certain skin inflammations such as eczema.


----------



## Milty

Ok so I think everyone knows but just incase ....I did have another miscarriage last Wed. I did however get further than I had so it was a good sign.

I've been back ad forth to the doc and she is developing a new plan for me.

She really looked at the info I had from Aug. forward and thinks I am on to something. 

So the Progestrone really does keep my overies calmed down and the Vit B complex helps me O a bit later. Combined I'm getting better eggs I guess since they are getting fertilized and trying to implant. 

She has added pregnitude to my supplements. Most often it's used for PCOS but she says it improves egg quality and therefore implantation. It is also part of the B Vit family somehow. 

I've tried researching it but all I come up with is PCOS info. 

She also raised my DHEA dose, put me back on baby Asprin and has me on Progestrone during LP. So we will see.


----------



## Milty

Ok I suck at researching stuff...

DH found this in like 2 clicks

https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art18661.asp


----------



## CaliDreaming

Milty, so sorry about the miscarriage. :hugs::hugs: Still, it is invaluable to know that your eggs are getting fertilized and trying to implant. I got a clear, but light positive HPT at 8 dpo last cycle, and I've been haunted wondering if it was a true bfp or just a false positive. I wish I had been able to get a beta like you because then I would have more of a clue of what is happening. At this point I'm just guesing

I'm so happy the progesterone is working for you. Is Pregnitude similar to FertilAid?? Do you get your progesterone levels checked and do you think that has anything to do with why your eggs aren't sticking? 

I've been reading a lot about progesterone these days because of these stupid cysts I'm having. I am really sick of these cysts and want them gone. I am positive that whatever is causing these persistent cysts is the root cause of my infertility. I've been taking Fertilaid because it has Vitex in it which is supposed to help naturally increase progesterone. I don't have any of the symptoms of low progesterone other than the cysts, but I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Milty

My Progestrone actually test good but it does help me have a lower Folicle count. Also my doc thinks it coulnt hurt.

Pregnitude is different. It is just Myo Inositol and folic acid. It's pretty new here in the US. It's been used a lot for PCOS and has helped with it. However, in studies it has helped with egg quality in IVF trials. Specifically it works on maturing your eggs. 

I haven't found much on it outside PCOS info. I have only seen studies not actual stories on non PCOS patients.


----------

